#ubuntu+1 2007-09-10
<nemik> jml: hadn't really noticed that. fonts seemed ok to me
<dispraekailo> Different fonts are used in gusty
<dispraekailo> Which is the source of my problem in freenx! :o
<dispraekailo> Thanks for your question lol
<Tsukasa> hey guys... is it possible to install gutsy with reiser4 filesystem?
<dispraekailo> Ya
<dispraekailo> Filesystems do not affect distros unless the kernel included does not support them.
<Tsukasa> does gutsy have a kernel which supports reiser4
<dispraekailo> Yes.
<dispraekailo> Unless I've been running reiser3 this whole time.. *laughs*
<Tsukasa> sweet
<Tsukasa> is it just an install option on the livecd?
<dispraekailo> reiserfs ya; it doesn't specify if it's 3 or 4 though
<Tsukasa> that would make me think its 3 then >_>
<DanaG> I wonder if there's a reiserfs for FUSE.
<dispraekailo> Yeah, 3.6.19
<Tsukasa> hmm no plans in including reiser 4 gui install support before release of gutsy?
<dispraekailo> It'd be wise to put / on reiser3 anyways... you can always make /home reiser4 later.
<Tsukasa> yeah i guess
<Tsukasa> resier4 looks pretty stable though
<dispraekailo> Yeah, I used it on my gentoo box for quite some time.
<hydrogen> mm
<hydrogen> it isn't
<n0yd> Tsukasa: Heh, you are asking the same question I was about to ask I suppose? :-P
<n0yd> It's stable here, running Crux.
<hydrogen> and furthermore
<hydrogen> its not going anywhere
<dispraekailo> Oh lawd.. crux..
<n0yd> 1.5TB Raid5
<hydrogen> so its a dead end
<dispraekailo> I haven't used that in forever xD
<DanaG> Hmm, just noticed the name. ./hack//SIGN -- I didn't care for the show that greatly, but the music is good.
<n0yd> hydrogen: Dvelopment hasn't ceased just because hans is locked up.
<pwuertz> sounds like reiser4 ;)
<hydrogen> n0yd: no, but your relying on a third party company (rather than the general linux community) to develop a driver
<Tsukasa> DanaG, its fitting for an internet handle though and its obscure enough that i can sometimes get it
<n0yd> There is more than just Hans to namesys.
<hydrogen> which is not really your best bet
<DanaG> Plus, it can be used for either gender, if you consider the story.
<n0yd> hydrogen: And the general community doesn't help with Reiser4? I doubt that one, it's an FOSS project, the community is free to work on it as they see fit.
<hydrogen> n0yd: no, it doesn'
<hydrogen> t
<hydrogen> and doesn't want to
<hydrogen> based on the amount of times it has been rejected from mainline
<Tsukasa> well its actually feminine in connotation so not really... the fact that he was a guy in the game would be a little weird to a native japanese speaker
<n0yd> hydrogen: Maybe the majority on the LKML doesn't want to.  But I'd disagree that no one in the community helps with development.
<hydrogen> got any proof to back that up?
<Tsukasa> but its like a car being a feminine connotation, it doesnt have the societal stigma of a gender attached to it
<Tsukasa> anyways
<n0yd> hydrogen: You got any proof to back up your claims? My claim comes from the fact that there are people that use Reiser4, and people still commiting bug fixes.
<Tsukasa> hydrogen, reiser4 is much faster then ext3, why not use it
<Tsukasa> and technically superior as well
<hydrogen> n0yd: I already gave you my proof.  Its been rejected from mainline repeatedly.  Your proof that there are people using reiser4 has nothing to do with the community developing it, nor does people at namesys committing
<hydrogen> Tsukasa: theres where you go wrong
<n0yd> To say no one in the community cares for Reiser4 enough to help with its development is preposterous
<hydrogen> ext3 is just as fast as a general purpose filesystem, reiser4's speed is grossly exagerated
<dispraekailo> No..
<n0yd> hydrogen: Just because it's been rejected from the main kernel tree means nothing as for saying there isn't a community behind Reiser4.
<dispraekailo> Reiser4 is blazing fast in comparison.
<n0yd> lmao
<Tsukasa> hydrogen, for general system use maybe, but for specific usecases involving numerous small files it is indeed superior
<n0yd> You haven't backed up youir claim one bit, all ytour doing is making good flame bait.
<hydrogen> Tsukasa: and there are not all that many specific usecases where one has numberous small files
<Tsukasa> hydrogen, usenet.
<hydrogen> wow
<Tsukasa> loss
<hydrogen> I can't spell tonight
<hydrogen> :/
<hydrogen> usenet died out about 10 years ago
<hydrogen> wayy before reiser4 did
<Tsukasa> hahahahahahaha
* n0yd still uses usenet on a daily basis
<Tsukasa> wow you know nothing
* Tsukasa does too
<hydrogen> okay
<hydrogen> we've got two people
<n0yd> And you realize with the invention of the NZB, usenet is actually becoming more popular.
* hydrogen wanders off to be productive... continue your zealotry
<n0yd> hydrogen: go into ##linux and ask how many people use usenet.
<n0yd> lmao
* n0yd smells a troll. Oh wait, it's hydrogen 
<Tsukasa> n0yd, hes going to get pelted with rocks if he asks that question in # linux
<Tsukasa> metaphorically.
<n0yd> Tsukasa: I'm still waiting for him to give some proof as to his "Reiser4 has no community support" claim.
<n0yd> There are more developers than just the zealots that troll the LKML all day long.
* n0yd goes off to download some "goodies" from usenet/
<Frogzoo> how much disk do I need to compile linux-source? 3gig so far isn't enough
<Pici> Anyone have a working wacom tablet in Gutsy? Mine is having issues.
<chrissturm> hey guys! I have set the model  to generic 1920x1200 in "screens and graphics", but in the available resolutions i get 1920x1440 instead.
<snadge> maybe someone in here can help me..  how do i make the nvidia-new kernel module the default loaded module?
<beg1689> sup
<d4rkmonkey> snadge add it to /etc/modules ?
<beg1689> im just wondering if anyone else is having the same issue as me, opengl apps fail completely with compiz running, they either have a black screen or just crash X completely
<beg1689> are opengl apps supposed to be working or do i have it screwed up?
<d4rkmonkey> beg1689 happens sometimes to me too...
<d4rkmonkey> beg1689 only some though.
<beg1689> not sometimes, always
<beg1689> most things are blank, some things just crash X instantly
<d4rkmonkey> beg1689 what video card do you have?
<beg1689> gf7600
<d4rkmonkey> Company?
<beg1689> nvidia?
<beg1689> geforce 7600
<d4rkmonkey> oh gf == geforce...
<beg1689> id imagine its a driver issue
<snadge> i have to stop gdm, manually unload the kernel module.. modprobe nvidia-new.. restart gdm, then X works again.. otherwise i get black screen
<d4rkmonkey> yeah, nvidia's aren't the best supported video cards.
<beg1689> i just wanted to know if it was a common problem or if it was just me
<snadge> even though i have nvidia-new in /etc/modules
<beg1689> im not using the new one, just the regular
<d4rkmonkey> beg1689 you could always try nvidia-new
<beg1689> if i make an SDL program that just creates an opengl context and then exits, it just crashes X
<beg1689> yea i guess i will
<snadge> im tempted to just dist-upgrade to gutsy, but then i might break other things which are working fine
<beg1689> compiz works beautifully other then that though
<beg1689> i just made a .xsession soley for compiz, and i load gnome when i want a regular desktop
<beg1689> i use avant window navigator and stuff, its nice
<beg1689> and Expo is pretty sweet
<d4rkmonkey> snadge It shouldn't break anything... also why ask for help in here if you aren't using gutsy now?
<snadge> d4rkmonkey: unfortunately nobody could help me in #ubuntu :(
<beg1689> i never tryed doing a dist upgrade, i figure it might be messy, and id want to have all the new default settings for gnome and stuff that a new distro might have changed
<d4rkmonkey> snadge yeah... but this is for gutsy help, and generally if people are in here, they are in #ubuntu too.
<beg1689> i just rename my home and reinstall
<beg1689> i guess ill look at nvidia-new, i assumed it was for 8 series cards
<snadge> how do i "ban" nvidia and nvidia-legacy module.. perhaps then nvidia-new will be chosen by default?
<beg1689> ban?
<beg1689> you mean prevent from installing?
<snadge> yes... for some retarded reason, even though nvidia-new is installed.. it chooses the nvidia.ko kernel module, instead of nvidia-new.ko
<snadge> and consequently X fails to start
<beg1689> uninstall the old one then
<snadge> how do i remove the nvidia driver but keep the nvidia new one installed?
<beg1689> it doesnt let you?
<d4rkmonkey> snadge how did you install them?
<beg1689> im gonna try that right now
<beg1689> so ill let you know ;)
<snadge> d4rkmonkey: im not actually sure now ;)
<beg1689> snadge
<d4rkmonkey> snadge well, that sucks.
<beg1689> i dont know what your problem is but...
<snadge> i used apt-get
<snadge> i _think_
<beg1689> when i choose to install nvidia-glx-new it removes nvidia-glx for me
<d4rkmonkey> snadge then apt-get remove it? I don't know..?
<beg1689> i *cant* have them both
<snadge> nvidia-glx is not installed.. its the restricted drivers that are causing the problem
<snadge> all 3 drivers are installed with that
<snadge> you cant just install the new one, or the legacy one.. you get them all
<beg1689> hm?
<beg1689> i see each one as its own package
<beg1689> i just installed only the new one
<beg1689> ill restart X and see where that gets me
<beg1689> ok...
<beg1689> well that didnt go well
<beg1689> but apparently theres another feature of gutsy i didnt know about
<d4rkmonkey> whats that?
<beg1689> X didnt start but instead of a disgusting blue screen it started X in really low res and presented the new X config tool
<beg1689> so now im in e17
<beg1689> at what seems to be 640x480
<snadge> i just reinstalled linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic (feisty)
<snadge> ok.. i've found that if i reinstall nvidia-glx-new, then X will start
<snadge> but if i restart X.. i just get a black screen
<snadge> so installing nvidia-glx-new does something to fix the problem.. once
<h1st0> So how exactly do I found out if a bug has been reported?  It appears if yout ry to run warsow fullscreen with desktop effects enabled it restarts X
<hydrogen> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<beg1689> sup
<beg1689> nvidia-glx failed miserably
<beg1689> so i installed the newest driver from nvidias installer, works great now
<beg1689> which is strange because its the same version
<beg1689> using identical xorg.conf
<beg1689> now to try an opengl app...
<beg1689> bah, blank screen
<beg1689> glxgears crashes X...
<beg1689> (same as before)
<Andre> oi
<Andre> tem alguem aiii
<Andre> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Andre> que sala de bate papo mais doida
<Andre> art
<hydrogen> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Andre> o que
<Andre> ???????????
<Andre>  :|
<h1st0> I have little faith those bugs will ever be fixed.
<h1st0> Whatever they recently did to Xorg is causing all sorts of weird bugs with desktop-effects enabled.
<Hobbsee> d-e changes a lot as well.  but hopefully they will be
<h1st0> well people on launchpad are telling the bug reporters to ask nvidia for a fix.  When nvidia didn't create the problem.
<h1st0> The nvidia drivers haven't changed jsut the X
<Toma-> which bug is this?
<h1st0> let me find it hold up
<h1st0> bug #130325
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130325 in xorg "[nvidia-glx]  3D GL apps crash X when using compiz due to unmaked ABI change (gutsy)" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130325
<h1st0> There are several clones the other thing that was messed up was the other bug I reported #13508
<h1st0> err the other bug I reported was bug #130508
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130508 in ubuntu "[sync request]  sync ttf-sil-yi from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130508
<h1st0> wait thats not it.
<h1st0> bug #138508
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138508 in desktop-effects "(gusty) gnome panel displayed running wine apps full screen with desktop effects enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138508
<h1st0> there ya go
<h1st0> Those are two new issues
<osito> anyone can help me figure out why even if I seem to join my wifi network I can't ping my router or browse the internet?
<h1st0> osito: what type of card do you have?
<h1st0> osito: lspci | grep Ethernet
<osito> hlst0, I'm actually trying to figure out this bugger Bug #92088
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 92088 in bcm43xx-fwcutter "this does not work with dell 1390" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92088
<osito> Its Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<osito> I've now figured out the missing firmware bit, but even if it now receives DHCP offers just fine, I can't ping the router or other boxes
<osito> nor access the web
<Toma-> h1st0: it reads like a sad state of affairs. this is how it goes -> GFX card -> nvidiadriver -> Xorg.... and if nvidia is crashing X, then I dare say its an nvidia problem.
<Toma-> ahh theres an MS troll on this thread
<tehk> Anyone here compiling their own kernel with mactel stuff in it?
<osito> hlst0, any suggestion?
<osito> anyone missing the icon on Xchat GNOME?
<tehk> Anyone know how to make sure gutsy starts with the applesmc module?
<osito> can you confirm bug 135197
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135197 in xchat-gnome "Icon missing" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135197
<osito> h1st0, any idea on my wifi woes?
<h1st0> Toma-: nvidia driver hasn't change
<h1st0> osito: you just need to install the firmware in /lib/firmware/`uname -r`
<osito> the firmware is not missing anymore, but when I attach to the wifi routher I can't surf the web
<osito> h1st0, any output you might need?
<h1st0> osito: where did you get the firmware?
<osito> http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<h1st0> osito: and you extrqacted from there.
<osito> yep
<osito> you can see my exact commands at the bug 92088
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 92088 in bcm43xx-fwcutter "this does not work with dell 1390" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92088
<h1st0> how many bcm files do you ahve in /lib/firmware
<osito> 16
<h1st0> osito: k hold up reading the bug
<h1st0> osito: so you are just getting the errors that the firmware isn't loaded in dmesg?
<osito> no, these are gone, now
<osito> I can now use nm-applet and join the wireless network just fine
<h1st0> osito: okay did you rmmod and modprobe since then or restart?
<h1st0> k
<osito> I get an IP and all, but if I ping the router I get host unreachable
<h1st0> is your ip one inside of the range of the router?
<osito> it is
<osito> I actually did a dhclient and it went fine
<osito> but after the IP assignment I can only pong the laptop itself, not the router
<h1st0> osito: you had to manually use dhclient?
<osito> no I did it as a test
<h1st0> osito: have you tried bringing the interface down and back up?
<osito> no
<h1st0> osito: well try that do ifconfig find out which interface it is then sudo ifdown eth(x)
<osito> any other ideas so I can test in a batch
<h1st0> osito: sudo ifup eth(X)
<h1st0> then ifconfig again see if its getting an ip
<h1st0> if it isn't then sudo dhclient
<h1st0> then make sure the ip is something along the lines of the router i.e. if router is 192.168.0.XXX  then net interface should be 192.168.0.XXX and it should be pointed at the router with a gateway matching the ip of the router.
<osito> anything else?
<h1st0> osito: maybe a restart if all that isn't working.
<osito> I'll lost connection while I try
<osito> thanks anyhow
<h1st0> k
<effie_jayx> does bcm43xx-firmwarecutter work on gutsy yet?
<cld2> I know this is a bit out of line but... Im running 2.6.22-11 server on my laptop and when I do aptitude install nvidia-glx-new it trying to install 2.6.22-10 kernel-* pkgs, I also tried desktop and with the 2.6.22-11 kernel and the restriced drivers tool for gnome it installed the 2.6.22-11 kernel-* bits. any ideas or should I just stfu. thanks.
<scizzo-> cld2: you mean that its the wrong kernel name?
<scizzo-> cld2: I am using the nvidia-glx-new at home without problems.....its other things that is not working correct on the system I have
<cld2> scizzo-: are you using desktop or server?
<scizzo-> both
<cld2> scizzo-: on server when you did an aptitude install nvidia-glx-new did it install the current linux-image pkg?
<scizzo-> nope
<scizzo-> its a lamp server so
<cld2> oh
<cld2> ok
<cld2> nm
<scizzo-> I am running nvidia-glx-new on desktop sp
<cld2> when i installed desktop it worked fine, which is strange. oh well.
<MaxLogic> hey my virutal desktops are in two rows, and I need to get them back onto one row so cube will work properly
<MaxLogic> how do I do that? I can't seem to find the options anywhere
<MaxLogic> like right now it's on 2x2 but I need 1x4.
<snadge> set desktop to 1, horizontal viewports to 4
<snadge> in ccsm
<snadge> sudo aptitude install compizconfigsettings-manager if you dont have it
<MaxLogic> I have it, I just can't find the setting
<MaxLogic> I found it
<underwatercow> Is there a reason to install Gnash over Flash?
<underwatercow> Or would you only install Gnash if you couldn't install Flash?
<nemik> if you care about having only open-source on your computer then get gnash
<nemik> otherwise flash itself is much better
<fuoco> anyone running gutsy on powerpc?
<DanaG> Hmm, anybody here have Netgear WGR614?  I had one, but got sick of its bugginess and replaced it with something with DD-WRT.  However, now I can't remember: does the Netgear have an option to act as a wireless client bridge?
<KenSentMe> I don't get any startup sounds when running Gutsy, is that normal?
<KenSentMe> Sound works in other places like Banshee
<fuoco> what needs to be the size of the livecd? can i burn a 707MB image these days?
<hylje> 707mb, heh
<hylje> that ought to be a mistake for a livecd
<h1st0> KenSentMe: yeah they don't ahve any
<h1st0> hylje: hrm.. yeah that doesn't sound right.
<hylje> ile a bug
<hylje> f
<h1st0> ?
<hylje> the livecd should fit in a 700mb cd
<h1st0> yes
<h1st0> hylje: have you tried burning it?
<hylje> no
<h1st0> Then how do you know it doesn't fit with overburn or something?
<fuoco> ah you're right - it's just the daily ones
<jscinoz> hrrm
<fuoco> i thought the tribes too
<KenSentMe> h1st0, ok, thanks
<hylje> one should not depend on overburn
<hylje> its a bug
<jscinoz> Has anyone managed to get multimedia keys to work with songbird?
<jussi01> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<fuoco> actually the i386 is 701MB
<fuoco> and there's a file .OVERSIZED to show it's wrong i suppose
<h1st0> lol
<mzuverink> Getting ready to plug in a new hard drive oin my laptop, and install a fresh Ubuntu.  Is Gusty stable enough at this point for usage being we are about a month out of release?  Laptop will be used for amorok, k3b, openoffice.org and browsing.  Teah, yeah, I know, its testing, but I hate installing and would like to just install gusty now instead of feisty then gusty in a month, I really hate installing.
<pwnguin> then upgrade ;)
<h1st0> mzuverink: you could just upgrade in a month no need to reinstall everytime.
<h1st0> and no its not very stable.
<h1st0> atleast for me it isn't
<mzuverink> Thats my gut response too, I was just wondering if many things were broke at this point and not worth trying to use it
<mzuverink> h1st0, I have had terrible luck with upgrading and prefer fresh installs.  Ill take your word for it and go the feisty route though.  We school starting today and such I dont have a bunch of time to troubleshoot
<mzuverink> thanks
<h1st0> mzuverink: yeah I'm just havning a lot of random freezing
<mzuverink> h1st0, Itried herd 4, and it was really a poor experience
<mzuverink> though it was very pretty
<jscinoz> who knows when Hardy will be available for testing?
<jscinoz> :P
<fuoco> jscinoz: wow you're quick :)
<jscinoz> :P
<jscinoz> cutting edge ftw :)
<pwnguin> right now?
<jscinoz> really? where?
<RAOF> jscinoz: After Gutsy is released.
<jscinoz> ah
<jscinoz> alrigthy
<pwnguin> oh
<pwnguin> man
<pwnguin> total brain fart
<pwnguin> for some reason i thought hardy was the current testing
<jscinoz> do you guys still have this data-quota BS where you live?
<jscinoz> afk, shower :P got some questions regarding custom built packages when i get back, until then have fun :)
<bbwa> hello I have a strange effect and do not know what is caused, perhaps the last update (gutsy) ...
<bbwa> I have to choose a network to connect (xdmcp)
<bbwa> but I fail on all
<bbwa> any idea how to solve it? I try to reboot in the x.10 kernel again but it does not matter
<arooni__> i have two 19 LCDs capable of 1280x1024.  i have an nvidia graphics card and twinview up and running...... question:  when i maximize movie player ... it does it only for one screen.  can i maximize the window such that it is maximized across both lcds?
<bbwa> I noticed this too that full screen uses only one of the 2 screens
<pwnguin> arooni__: i have the exact opposite problem =/
<pwnguin> i can hook my tv up to twinview
<pwnguin> totem maximizes to both screens
<pwnguin> when set side by side
<arooni__> pwnguin, can we trade
<arooni__> ?
<arooni__> p
<pwnguin> (for reasons unknown, clone doesnt work right on the tv)
<jeroenvrp> I like to switch to Gutsy, but can someone please confirm me if the issues mentioned in Bug #131995 and Bug #132053 are resolved!?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131995 in xorg "playing a video in various players crashes X or KDE in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131995
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132053 in firefox "Typing in text form in Firefox becomes very slow in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132053
<jeroenvrp> why are those bugs not even touched
<pwnguin> because theres 10 times as many people submitting bugs as looking at them, id guess
<Lynoure> most people look at them, too, they just are not or do not feel authorized to change them.
<pwnguin> but i havent experienced the firefox bug personally
<jeroenvrp> pwnguin: well maybe its related to the video card cq driver, but it works good in feisty and older ubuntu versions
<pwnguin> plus i dont use kubuntu =(
<jeroenvrp> pwnguin: nothin to do with it
<jeroenvrp> proberly
<pwnguin> you can duplicate in gnome?
<jeroenvrp> wel its firefox
<jeroenvrp> cant duplicate anything right now, because I reinstalled feisty
<jeroenvrp> I need firefox for daily usage
<jeroenvrp> and also video is very important
<h1st0> oh come on you don't need pr0n that bad
<jeroenvrp> off course not
<jeroenvrp> :-)
<h1st0> lol
<pwnguin> between intel, nvidia and ati, i think theres not many people left to use via graphics
<h1st0> pwnguin: not really.  intel is even losing they are only around because of people stuck with onboard.
<pwnguin> jeroenvrp: does that firefox bug happen in all text windows, or only ones with a lot of text already in them?
<pwnguin> h1st0: the gma950s looked like a promising start
<jeroenvrp> pwnguin: with a lot of text in them
<jeroenvrp> I working very much on wikipedia, that kind of texts
<pwnguin> jeroenvrp: and im guessing a lot of english text
<jeroenvrp> pwnguin: that doesnt matter
<pwnguin> au contraire
<pwnguin> does it happen in large texts in your native language?
<jeroenvrp> also
<jeroenvrp> both
<pwnguin> hmm
<jeroenvrp> you think its a spellcheck issue?
<pwnguin> i was thinking it might be due to spellchecking
<bbwa> When gdm starts i get a window to choose a remote host (xdmcp)  in gdm.conf xdmcp is disabled. How does this happen and how do I disable it?
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> jinx
<jeroenvrp> I checked that also
<pwnguin> jeroenvrp: its possible the kde font rendering is screwy
<bbwa> it on a (Dell d620) laptop if that helps\
<jeroenvrp> pwnguin: well no problems in feisty and before
<jeroenvrp> but maybe its already resolved
<h1st0> I still get random lock ups in gusty though.
<jeroenvrp> have to update again for that
<pwnguin> jeroenvrp: it might be a case of "works for me on my awesome machine"
<pwnguin> 2ghz core duo
<pwnguin> might be not as fast as whatever that via's got on it
<pwnguin> err
<pwnguin> i might not notice the slow performance because my hardware's a lot faster, is what i mean
<angel25_> i installed ubuntu server 7.04 on Intel Core 1.83 with 2 GB RAM (1 stick) and everyting working good , when i increase my memory to 4 GB the system got stuck and move very slowly, on the start i get an error under : loading hardware drivers - e1000: eth0: e1000_request irq unable to allocate msi interrupt error -22 someone please can help me ?
<jeroenvrp> pwnguin: proberly
<angel25_> how can i fix that problem ?
<jscinoz> next question... i'm making a deb package for a game, where should its data files go? /usr/share/games or /usr/lib/games?
<pwnguin> i can think of one way
<pwnguin> (remove the 2nd stick of ram
<pwnguin> but more seriously
<pwnguin> you may need a different kernel
<pwnguin> 4GB is pushing the limits of x86
<pwnguin> angel25_: does the system start fine with just the new memory?
<pwnguin> jscinoz: which game?
<jscinoz> Savage :P
<jscinoz> building a deb for it
<bbwa> gdm gives me a debug msg: attempting to parse key string: deamon/ServAuthDir=/var/lib/gdm could this be my problem?
<pwnguin> jscinoz: try looking at a couple existing game packages.
<angel25_> yes, when i am running the system with just 2GB RAM it working good
<jscinoz> hmm
<jscinoz> alright
<jscinoz> one other problem
<bbwa> (is this the correct channel to ask these kind of question?)
<pwnguin> angel25_: right, but did you try with both sticks? its possible the new one is bad
<pwnguin> angel25_: both sticks seperately, of course
<pwnguin> angel25_: alternatively, memtest would likely find any bad ram scenarios
<vicktor> sorry i back
<vicktor> vicktor = angel25_
<vicktor> :)
<vicktor> pwnguin .. should i replace my kernel ?
<vicktor> mybe it will solve the problem ?
<jscinoz> I'm trying to create a deb package for the MLDonkey GUI "sancho", its all good except for the menu entry, it doesnt put it in the internet category even though i've specified it, heres a paste of the /usr/share/menu/sancho.menu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/100/
<pwnguin> vicktor: im not sure
* bbwa feels ignored
<pwnguin> vicktor: there's a linux-image-server package, but i dont know if it contains any helpful patches
<vicktor> where can i get that linux-image-server package ?
<vicktor> do u have link ?
<bbwa> I can't get x to start as it asks me nonstop to connect to a host but it fails (even when I try localhost/127.0.0.1)
<bbwa> ...or when I try my dhcp-ed assigned ip
<bbwa> ...or even the ip of the box I use now
<shivers1> hello. is it possible that the nvidia-glx driver in gutsy is broken with gf 6200?
<vicktor> pwnguin i now installing the lastest kernel i hope it will help
<pwnguin> vicktor: also, this is the gutsy testing channel. are you running 7.04 or 7.10?
<bbwa> I can ssh -x to it and start my x applications without porblems.. I simply cant het the laptop itself to start x
<bbwa> %s/het/get/g
<vicktor> i am running 7.04
<sobersabre> hi.
<sobersabre> I am trying to use ubuntu gutsy.
<sobersabre> i've found out that there's no firmware for my ipw2200 driver in there.
<sobersabre> what driver version is the ipw2200 driver under gutsy ( so I know which f/w version shall I download )
<sobersabre> ?
<sobersabre> somebody running gutsy, please run: modinfo ipw2200
<KenSentMe> Has anyone tried running World of Warcraft on Wine in Gutsy? When i alt-tab from the game the sound stops playing.
<sobersabre> KenSentMe: maybe there's some missing audio file ....
<sobersabre> is somebody here actulally running gutsy
<sobersabre> ?
<KenSentMe> sobersabre, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36987/
<jscinoz> Gah
<KenSentMe> sobersabre, no, the sounds is right before i run alt-tab, it just stops after switching windows. This didn't happen in feisty
<jscinoz> when you package a new application where should the files for the menu entries go?
<sobersabre> jscinoz: what do you mean by Gah ?
<jscinoz> :P
<jscinoz> and yes i am actualyl running gutsy :P
<sobersabre> jscinoz: can you please run this command: sudo modinfo ipw2200
<sobersabre> and tell me what version is the driver ?
<sobersabre> KenSentMe: THANKS!
<sobersabre> jscinoz: cancel...
<jscinoz> 1.2.0kmprq
<sobersabre> yes.
<sobersabre> thanks!
<jscinoz> :P
<KenSentMe> sobersabre, np
<jscinoz> when you package a new application where should the files for the menu entries go? i have them in /usr/share/menu but it puts the application in the wrong category in the menu
<sobersabre> jscinoz: you can compare with a small application, like gedit.
<sobersabre> ( I am not diminishing it's importance, but it has quite few files )
<sobersabre> ok. I must leave.
<jscinoz> bye
<sobersabre> and reboot into gutsy.
<jscinoz> :P
<jscinoz> i hate nautilus it crashes too much
<Xero> Lost my Compiz during last night's update.
<Xero> I get a white screen of death whenever I try to use compiz or beryl. I forgot the fix. Sorry.
<rob> anyone know why half of the gui tools (eg. Users and Groups) just disappeared after a reboot from the menus?
<rob> or why creating folders under /home doesn't work (they just disappear)?
<rob> its kind of spooky..
<rob> oh wow. Sudo is broken!
<angel25_> pwnnguin ... i found the problem with the RAM ... it now working ok
<bbwa> sudo is broken in what way?
<bbwa> rob, I reported a but about a sudo problem a while agoo ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/130636
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130636 in sudo "[gusty]  [sudo command &]  shows password!" [High,Confirmed] 
<bbwa> perhaps it is the same
<ziroday> @now Singapore
<ubotu> Current time in Asia/Singapore: September 10 2007, 19:33:21 - Next meeting: Forums Council in 26 minutes
<jussi01> @now helsinki
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Helsinki: September 10 2007, 14:35:38 - Next meeting: Forums Council in 24 minutes
<soul9> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: September 10 2007, 11:38:08 - Next meeting: Forums Council in 21 minutes
<soul9> pretty neato
<lucypher> hi I've found lirc_gpio in restricted manager... how about it?
<Pici> lucypher: Its for infrared communication, I'm guessing you're on a laptop with an IR thingy.
<Pici> !info lirc | lucypher
<ubotu> lucypher: lirc: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 350 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<lucypher> Pici : I don't have any IR device... I'm on a desktop PC
<lucypher> i've found this : http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg433513.html
<Pici> lucypher: Oh, I was going to suggest logging a bug, but it looks like one exists.
<lucypher> :-D
<lucypher> thanks bye
<Pici> :)
<tatters> is tribe 6 going to be available as a download today
<kousotu> hey guys, quick question involving wifi and my laptop (or any laptop really)
<kousotu> er...
<kousotu> this would be better for the other chan, nvm
<bbwa> where is the question?
<dgjones> tatters, not sure if tribe 6 is being released as such, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-September/000337.html
<Pici> tatters: "Following discussion with the QA, GNOME, Linux, installer and other
<Pici> teams we have decided not to make a formal release for Tribe 6, but
<Pici> rather to use it as a milestone for bugfixing."
<Pici> arg.
* Pici slaps himself for not making that one line
<tatters> dgjones: Pici, thnx for info, I dont understand though why its not going to be released
<Pici> tatters: Do you have Gutsy installed at all right now?
<tatters> yes installed tribe 5 and fully updated
<Pici> tatters: So, a new Tribe wouldnt be any benefit to you.  Unless you want to test installing cleanly.
<kousotu> Pici: good, bugfixes :)
<kousotu> Pici: like my blody issue with frets lol
<tatters> I have found there has been a difference between an upgraded box and a fresh install of tribe releases
<Pici> Ah, okay.
<tatters> on an upgrade from tribe 3 to present my laptop touchpad does not drag and drop, install of tribe 5 and it works out  he box
<kousotu> tatters: quick question for ya
<kousotu> tatters: if I may that is
<tatters> kousotu: sure probably not going to be able answer but yah fire away
<kousotu> tatters: you beter be able lol. you have a wifi switch on the front of your laptop?
<tatters> yes
<kousotu> tatters: ever had issuesconnectng to wifi with it?
<Pici> When its off? Of course ;)
<kousotu> mine's like. haunted lol
<tatters> I needed to enable fsam something to make it work beause of the soft switch
<Pici> The switch is haunted?
<Pici> Mines a hardware switch, so nothing special needed.
<kousotu> Pici: I haven't touched it, and yesterday itworked fine
<kousotu> Pici: I went to my gram's house and was on LAN, I came ACK home and it wouldn't connect lol
<kousotu> back*
<kousotu> my wlan swith decided it didn;yt want to be on, because I was on lan
<kousotu> lol
<Pici> Weird.
<tatters> I read some laptop have a switch that turn wireless offf when connected to lan
<kousotu> Pici: that's what I sad
<kousotu> tatters: that's like wthe switch you and I both have
<kousotu> lol
<hwilde> ipw killswitch suxorz
<kousotu> lol
<dgjones> does anybody use gutsy with an rt2500 based wireless card? on fiesty, roaming mode doesn't work and just stays trying to connect, just wondered whether when gutsy is released if i'll still need to manually configure wireless
<kousotu> dgjones: usuly you just need the ssid
<kousotu> dgjones: I have an atheros AR5007EG card. it doesn't work on fiesty, but on gutsy I just need to input one of the SSIDs in ange
<dgjones> kousotu, rite, i'd noticed that my laptop won't connect using roaming mode using fiesty, but wifes laptop using intel would connect, i was hoping that it'd be fixed in gutsy
<kousotu> dgjones: sory, couldn't tell ya, I'm just a peon
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> er...
<kousotu> user is a beter word lol
<tatters> I got 3 wireless cards usb,pci, and pcmcia all based on rt2500 chipset used to be called ra0 ra1 rausb now they called wlan worked out the box with dapper they seemed o have broke em from fiesty onwards , not bothered tring to get them to work, my laptops ipw driver works good though with wpa out the box and very stable
<kousotu> tatters: ndis it?
<tatters> cant be bothered to mess with that , I still use them but wiith backtrack
<kousotu> I have my card on ndiswrapper, works well considering the ath_pci in linux does not lol
<baillet> hello. don't know if the topic has already known, but i lost my dual-display (using nvidia proprietary driver) with updates from this week end . the card is not detected. well, i don't want it to be detected, i configure it in /etc/x11/xorg.conf !
<dgjones> kousotu, any info is always helpful
<kousotu> dgjones: what card?
<kousotu> Pici: can commands beissued in pm to the bots?
<Pici> kousotu: yep
<dgjones> kousotu, its a belkin (i think 7010UK) works ok using manual configuration, i was just curious about roaming mode
<Pici> kousotu: I always keep an ubotu window open
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> how does one go about doing that?
<kousotu> I'd love to messwith ppl at times, especially the dumb ones
<kousotu> lol
<Pici> What do you mean?
<kousotu> [08:22]  <amri> hye
<kousotu> [08:22]  <amri> can anyone help me?
<kousotu> [07:42]  *** The channel topic is "Official Ubuntu Support Channel
<kousotu> can someone hel, um.. duh?
<kousotu> help*
<Pici> Not everyone reads the topic, thats just the way it is. Also people think they are being polite by asking if someone can help them.
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> well yea, but it'd be funny to see just how many ppl reply to the bot
<kousotu> lol
<Pici> kousotu: I'd suggest against doing that.  Abuse of the bot can lead to your access to it being revoked.
<kousotu> as if I use it anyway lol
<kousotu> the only comands I ever use it nvidia or paste
<kousotu> are*
<Toma-> are you really 'lol'ing when you say lol? coz you must be a funny person to be around... :)
<kousotu> Toma-: for the most part lol
<Pici> Toma-: ;)
<Hobbsee> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
* kousotu didn't notice Hobbsee there. waves
<Hobbsee> hi kousotu
<kousotu> hewo
<kousotu> sometimes I hate this laptop lol
<kousotu> Hobbsee: any way to force wifi to stay on at all times?
<kousotu> it lkes to piss me of by shuttingoff lol
<Scarey> kousotu: do you have some sort of script adding lol to all your sentenses ?;)
<kousotu> lmao
<kousotu> Scarey: I wish
<Scarey> or are you just a happy git :)
<Hobbsee> kousotu: it does normally...
<kousotu> Hobbsee: normally like to piss me off? you bet lol
<Hobbsee> no, it normally stays on
<kousotu> Hobbsee: I ain't touched th switchn a month (barring an hr ago)
<kousotu> and it decided to shut off on me
<kousotu> out of no where
* kousotu blames his grandmother
<kousotu> she was theonly onebear ir besides me, I'll just blame her
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> near*
<IdleOne> having an issue with GPG can somebody give me a hand http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36999/
<kousotu> twitchy window lol
<kousotu> I wish I coud record that at times
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> oh hey, Hobbsee, it seems the old ATI cads work fine in gutsy
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: incorrect filename?
<kousotu> cards*
<IdleOne> Hobbsee: let me triple check
<Hobbsee> nice
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: or is it already open?
<IdleOne> thought it might be that so I closed the file and tried it again
<IdleOne> got that same error
<IdleOne> Hobbsee: ty need to remember about the tab complete in terminal :)
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: ah, so it was the wrong filename.  good :)
<IdleOne> well the file name must of had a Cap O or something I didnt notice
<IdleOne> Hobbsee: now I am getting an error when pasting the .asc file. says Bad signature
<IdleOne> hmmm I was supposed to add spaces to the original then --clearsign and not add spaces to the .asc right?
<IdleOne> yup thAt was it
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: yep
* IdleOne has signed the Ubuntu C.O.C after 2 years of use :)
<Hobbsee> \o/
<IdleOne> ty
<kousotu> coc?
<kousotu> lol
<IdleOne> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<kousotu> ah..
<GillesM> hi do you plan to correct realcap or realtime-lsm problem in gusty ?
<IdleOne> GillesM: no we were hoping to leave it broken :P
<IdleOne> hehe sorry couldnt help myself
<GillesM> lol
<GillesM> is there anyone interested to correct ? :)
<Pici> GillesM: Is that still an issue?  Launchpad says that it was a problem in Edgy, but was okay in Feisty.
<GillesM> pici I am testing gusty
<mewt> 'lo everyone
<Pici> GillesM: Is there a bug filed for it?
<mewt> Anyone have any problems with the latest update of nvidia-glx-new and xserver ?
<mewt> and new kernel
<mewt> ?
<GillesM> pici : yes
<Pici> GillesM: link?
<Pici> Or Bug #?
<j4ne> hello
<GillesM> I don't find it for gusty
<GillesM> where can I file it ?
<Pici> GillesM: I guess in the realtime-lsm package bug area
<GillesM> the problem is not simple
<GillesM> now reatime-lsm is realcap
<GillesM> and the init script is realtime
<GillesM> there are several bugs
<GillesM> very simple to resolve
<Pici> GillesM: you could ask about where to file it in #ubuntu-bugs
<GillesM> but you have to use multimedia
<_dan_> hello, is there any guide or howto for upgrading to gutsy
<hydrogen> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<hydrogen> not sure if thats for feisty or gutsy
<hydrogen> theres instructions somewerhe
<_dan_> its for feisty
<Hobbsee> _dan_:
<Hobbsee> _dan_: if you have to ask, you probably shouldnt run gutsy.
<_dan_> lol
<_dan_> i know how i can do it, but i thought there may be some ubuntu specific stuff i have to watch
<bbwa> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bbwa> pff
<Pici> bbwa: What are you looking for?
<Hobbsee> it's a derivative of debian, so...  there's no particular ubuntu change, no
<_dan_> i know
<_dan_> i have been using sid for ages
<_dan_> but switched recently
<hydrogen> except for update-manager
<hydrogen> which makes things pretty
<_dan_> exactly
<Hobbsee> but which may fall over, especially if coming from sid.
<_dan_> so apt-get dist-upgrade is fine? no fooling around with update-manager?
<bbwa> pici: I had a lot of trouble with my gdm today... all because I screwed up the login windows settings...
<Hobbsee> _dan_: yes.  you can use either
<Pici> bbwa: hmm..
<Hobbsee> _dan_: but apt-get dist-upgrade works fine, change your sources.list first, as you would in debian
<_dan_> Hobbsee how can i do it via update-manager?
<bbwa> it did cost me a day to find out why and than how to solve it
<Hobbsee> _dan_: dont remember.  sudo update-manager -d, i suspect
<_dan_> ill try latest daily build in virtualbox an
<_dan_> tried that didn work, thats why i asked ;) anyway dist-upgrade is fine
<Hobbsee> use tribe 5
<Hobbsee> the dailies arent guarenteed to work - they arent tested
<_dan_> well booting it up right now ;) when i upgrade tribe 5 ill be at daily build anyway?
<Pici> They've been oversize as of late as well.
<Pici> _dan_: Yes.
<Hobbsee> _dan_: correct
<mewt> Hobbsee, any idea of any problems with nvidia drivers and xserver ?
<Hobbsee> Pici: wouldnt surprise me, no one's lookign at them
<_dan_> oki, well trying in virtualbox first, maybe better than on desktop
<mewt> and the latest kernel
<Hobbsee> mewt: i'm fortunate enough to have an intel card.  therefore, no.
<Pici> Hobbsee: Oh I know, but I've been asked a few times why they are oversized.
<mewt> mm ic, maybe i should start filing a bug, but id like someone to help me sort it out so i get a second opinion
<Hobbsee> Pici: ahhh.  because things have grown, and stuff has not been shoved off the cds.
<Pici> Hobbsee: I assumed as much.
<Hobbsee> mewt: that does not mean that it is all workign fine, it means that i dont track it, as i dont have hardware and such, so have no reason to
<SoulChild> how do i change the boot resouloution to 1024x768 ???
<Pici> !framebuffer | SoulChild check the options at the bottom of this
<ubotu> SoulChild check the options at the bottom of this: If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<mewt> Hobbsee, yes dont worry i got as much..maybe someone else has an nvidia bug, so he owuld be familiar with the problem
<mewt> Hobbsee, it's a random restart a few seconds after boot so it's quite a deadly problem as yet
<Hobbsee> mewt: nvidia binary drivers?
<mewt> yes
<Hobbsee> mewt: does it happen on the normal/free drivers?
<mewt> I havent tried free drivers, Im only using nvidia-glx-new
<Hobbsee> try the free drivers.  if it happens on the free ones too, file a bug.
<mewt> what im running now is 2.6.22-10-i386
<mewt> and it's ok
<mewt> with nvidia-glx-new
<Hobbsee> if it doesnt, then curse nvidia.
<Hobbsee> right, so this is a bug that comes up with a different kernel only?
<mewt> i got the kernel upgrade to 2.6.22-11-generic and an update for nvidia-glx-new
<mewt> ye
<mewt> went into it and ended up in a console
<mewt> as soon as i tried to type in anything
<mewt> my pc rebooted
<mewt> next time round i was quick
<mewt> booted in
<mewt> and stopped gdm
<mewt> and didnt restart
<SoulChild> when i add vga=790  (this is a 1024x768) resouloution ,.. i have a blank screen during boot ,... can someone help me with that ???
<mewt> I then ran, nvidia-xconfig enable to try enable the kernel module for my current version
<mewt> rebooted and still got the same problem
<mewt> so its like im locked to this kernel to get a gui
<mewt> Don't know if it's nvidia related, xserver or kernel
<mewt> or gdm
<mewt> Hobbsee, what do you think ?
<Hobbsee> i'd wonder if the nvidia stuff got enabled for that kernel.
<mewt> Hobbsee, that's why i ran nvidia-xconfig enable
<mewt> so make sure it enabled
<mewt> is there a way to enable it without running that kernel ?
<Hobbsee> mewt: i have no idea.
<mewt> Hobbsee, ok thanks anyway..Do you know anyone else who has experience maybe on the subject ?
<Hobbsee> mewt: nope.  other people with nvidia cards
<mewt> Ill hit the forums :)
<mewt> thanks
<dfgas> i am wondering if there is anyone that has gotten seamless working with ubuntu and virtualbox? if so can you help me getting it working?
<_dan_> works out of the box for me (feisty tho)
<_dan_> u need to install guestaddons tho
<_dan_> and only works for windows guests
<dfgas> i had to re install it
<dfgas> the additions
<dfgas> guess i should have done that right away
<stefg> someone used both vmware and virtualbox? I'd like to hear about experiences in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dfgas> http://burhite.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=1555
<AnAnt> Hello, how can I configure Gutsy not to change my DNS settings ? I notice that NetworkManager overwrites /etc/resolv.conf
<bbwa> AnAnt, What I do is always fillin the hostname in the general tab, if you do so and name it everywhere the same I guess it will work
<bbwa> *dns tab ;-)
<Pici> bbwa: AnAnt left about 15 minutes ago.
<bbwa> ok waste of energy here ;-)
<cld2> im running server and when I try to install nvidia-glx-new for the 2.6.22-11 kernel I get the linux-kernel-* pkgs for 2.6.22-10, and is there anything I can do about it. it seems to make the nvidia module unloadable. thanks.
<stefg> either wait until nvidia-glx-new got updated as well, or use the nv-driver in the meantime
<stefg> cld2
<Trewas> hmph, networkmanager having weird problems part some-big-number, this hotel (or someone near the hotel, I don't actually know) has an open wlan, networkmanager cannot get connection while it works perfectly with manual iwconfig/dhclient
<cld2> stefg: thats what Ive been doing, I was just wondering. wanted to make sure it wasnt me. thanks.
<stefg> cld2: or roll your own.. build-essential, nvidia-source, module-assistant ..... you know the drill
<cld2> stefg: yup. I was trying to get away with just pkgs. I tried doing it all by hand but the nvidia-glx-new still was asking for the 2.6.22-10 bits. I can wait. I run wmii for a wm so I dont even need the 3d. I just got a new laptop so I was more or less just wanted to see if it would work. thanks again.
<cld2> so I installed xserver-xorg last night and I got xfonts-base along with it, I did it again this morning and no xfonts-base. is this by design?
<blizzow> Anything seriously broken with the 2.6.22-11 linux headers?
<Pici> blizzow: not to my knowledge.  A few people came come in complaining of nvidia issues though.
<blizzow> Well, I guess now's the big test.  I wasn't able to type my username or password into GDM using the 2.6.22-10 kernel.  How do i instruct GRUB to use runlevel 3 instead of 5?
<KenSentMe> Anyone playing World of Warcraft under Wine on Gutsy? I loose my sound if i alt-tab from the game
<KenSentMe> Only the ingame sound that is, other sounds in Ubuntu keep working
<blizzow> hmmm, update manager is requesting I do a partial upgrade and complains that the upgrade needs a total of 83.9M of free space on boot.  That seems excessive.  Anyone seen this before or know how to get around it?
<mrtimdog> Hi, what's the easiest way of uninstalling all but package ubuntu-minimal and all it's dependencies?
<CoasterMaster> Do the Tribe releases have Live CDs?
<_sidd> CoastMaster: Yes, I believe they do.
<CoasterMaster> _sidd: thanks, want to see what it looks like, but I don't want to upgrade just yet
<_sidd> CoasterMaster: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-5
<CoasterMaster> _sidd, thanks again
<_sidd> CoasterMaster: np.
<yaser> any one has installed Avant Window Navigator in Gutsy?
<scizzo-> right....ummm anyone else but me still having problems with keybindings and so on in gutsy?
<scizzo-> that is resize (Alt+Button 3), move (Alt+Button 1) and focus (normal click?
<gib> Has anyone else noticed that you can't turn off "field shadings" (ie gray background behind bullets, etc.) in oowriter 2.3?  When you uncheck the View/Field Shadings, nothing changes--they stay shaded.
<gib> I  wonder if this is a bug in oo 2.3, or just ubuntu gusty's compilation of it.
<gib> What is the name of the channel for openoffice and/or oowriter?
<gib> I guess 191 people are sleeping at the wheel.
<asisak> gib: sure :)
<asisak> To be honest I have not noticed this.
<gib> If you type something with bullets,  does a gray background show behind bullets?
<gib> Does it go away if you uncheck field shadings from the view menu?
* asisak should have to to fire up an oowriter
<jsomers> any news about gnome-main-menu being updated or so?
<IntuitiveNipple> gib: I can't find 'field shadings' to check ... give me a clue?
<IntuitiveNipple> duh! blind as a bat
<gib> :)
<gib> Does it have any effect when you toggle it back and forth when you have a bulleted list?
<IntuitiveNipple> gib: Should that be controlled by field shading though? It marks the 'dead space' after the bullet
<IntuitiveNipple> It doesn't change it, no
<IntuitiveNipple> gib: Ahhh, it does look like a bug. I inserted a date field and it doesn't change the field shading on that
<gib> I think so.  Can you find any other way to make the bullet have no background, just blend in?
<IntuitiveNipple> gib: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org2/+bug/134415
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134415 in openoffice.org2 "Unable to disable field shadings" [Undecided,New] 
<IntuitiveNipple> I've added a report to the bug
<gib> Thanks.  I hope they fix it before the final release, because it drives me nuts.  That's one reason I don't use abiword, because they don't let you turn it off as far as I can tell.
<IntuitiveNipple> gib: If you do Tools/Options OpenOffice.org > Appearance - Custom Colours - Text Document
<IntuitiveNipple> Even if you turn off Field-Shadings they remain, so it does look like a bug
<gib> Yeah, it seems so.  I wonder how such an obvious and visable bug got through to this point.  Everybody must use bullets at some point, and I assume many want to see it as it's going to look printed as they work with it.  The gray backgrounds annoy the hell out of me.  I can't be alone on that.  :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Change the colour to white for the time being
<jordan__> Hello.  Is the RT73 wireless nic chipset properly supported in Gusty?
<d4rkmonkey> !hardware | jordan__
<ubotu> jordan__: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<d4rkmonkey> jordan__ I'm not actually sure how helpful that will be, but you could always try running a gutsy live CD.
<jordan__> d4arkmonkey does this include gusty gibbon? im more concerned about the devs fixing the rt73 from 7.04 - 7.10
<IntuitiveNipple> jordan__: I helped a couple people install the drivers on Feisty but I'm not sure about Gutsy
<jordan__> Yeah I installed the drivers on feisty but it was a pain so I decided to wait for gusty, but now it seems pretty mature as im using it on my desktop
<IntuitiveNipple> I don't have access to that chipset unfortunately
<jordan__> Its a pain in the butt, always disconnecting and junk
<jordan__> Ah well, theres no harm in trying gusty on the laptop! thanks for your help guys
<tatters> If I do a netboot install of gutsy what version do I get ?
<Stwange> how's gutsy different? I have nothing critical on this computer, so I could cope with a buggy OS (I used Windows for years), but if it's not much different I'm not sure it's worth it
* asisak would suggest that you download the latest live cd and test it without installing.
<Stwange> is it close to completion? Ie. is this last month "pretty much finished, ironing out a couple of bugs", or "we're going to have to work night and day to meet the deadline"?
<TehRandom> is there any sort of ncurses/text config util for 7.10?
<tatters> IIIIII been running gutsy since tribe 3 aftr yrs with windows it has its moments but overall at this stage its pretty stable imo
<TehRandom> is sshd disabled by default in 7.1 or is this a firewall on by default issue?
<tatters> dont think sshd was evr enabled by default , I could be wrong though
<tatters> as far as      I know there no running services on defualt install
<TehRandom> i'm referencing the Ubuntu service guide, but i dont see anything for centralized service control, a la redhat's "service" command
<TehRandom> is Ubuntu more like Slack that way?
<TehRandom> in that each service is controlled individually with no overmind?
<tatters> well your Q went over the head of my simple mind
<tatters> services can be controlled simply by stopping and starting them ?
<TehRandom> in redhat you type crap like "service ssh start"
<TehRandom> to start the services
<TehRandom> instead of /etc/rc.d/init.d/rc.ssh start / stop
<TehRandom> which is how slackware does it
<tatters> then its omparable to slackware
<TehRandom> k
<TehRandom> with slack all of the services have an rc file, such as /etc/rc.d/rc.sshd
<TehRandom> is there an equivalent scripts folder on ubuntu?
<garfield> how do i upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10?
<d4rkmonkey> garfield best way is probably a clean install.
<garfield> d4rkmonkey: i just want to see wa the 7.10 look like befor i reinstall because the the 7.10 is reaching to it's fanal stage the end of october and im confuse about these version so i want to install it to see if in oct i will upgrade
<d4rkmonkey> garfield why don't you just run the live CD then?
<garfield> i dont want to download 700mb
<garfield> allready my pc bug out it might be download bad
<d4rkmonkey> !upgrade | garfield
<ubotu> garfield: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<d4rkmonkey> I think that has info for upgrading to gutsy too
<^^MAg^^> any1 here using ecryptfs on gutsy?
<scizzo-> well I can say that the x-server system is really acting strange lately
<scizzo-> I have managed to find out that a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is not really the best thing to reconfigure X anymore
<tormod> scizzo-: not having an xorg.conf is sometimes the best
<scizzo-> tormod: well most of the information in the file is missing
<scizzo-> tormod: if I do a reconfigure I get no files added to the list of files and no mods
<tormod> scizzo-: because most of the time you don't need those sections
<scizzo-> tormod: well thats not the main problem of it.....after doing a reconfigure I get from starting the nvidia-settings manager that nvidia is not running which it actually is
<Xero> Hello. After updating nvidia-glx I have a white screen bug in Xgl/Compiz.
<Xero> Is there anything I can do to fix that?
<d4rkmonkey> Xero not use Compiz or XGL? sn't there some nvidia-new package too or something?
<Xero> d4rkmonkey, nvidia-glx is for my old card.
<d4rkmonkey> Xero Well, I'm not of much help then.
<shaquille> does anybody know what kernel is best used for a dual core processor in gutsy? my core 2 duo is not being detected/utilized since I upgraded
<shaquille> i looked about for an smp kernel, but all i found was a transition package pointing to an older kernel that was already installed and not a 2.6.22 kernel at all
<hydrogen> what do you mean by "not being detected"
<shaquille> well, /proc/cpuinfo shows processor : 0 instead of processor : 1 like I believe it should. also, htop only shows one cpu, and it's much more sluggish
<shaquille> a couple hours ago, before i upgraded this machine, htop showed 2 cpu graphs, one for each processor, now, not so much
<albert23> shaquille: generic kernel works for me
<shaquille> are you using a core2 as well albert?
<albert23> Yes, this is what cpuinfo sees model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz
<shaquille> yeah mine lists the model name correctly as well. i'm talking about the first line, the processor line
<albert23> I have the processor line 2 times. 1st with processor 0, 2nd with processor 1
<shaquille> man, that's weird. see mine only has the one line, just processor 0
<shaquille> i didn't have this problem with the generic kernel in feisty, so I'm not sure what to make of it
<albert23> Does dmesg show any message about CPU1?
<shaquille> hmm. yeah, it does
<shaquille> Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20
<shaquille> [    0.000000]  ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01]  lapic_id[0x01]  enabled)
<shaquille> [    0.000000]  Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20
<shaquille> [    0.000000]  WARNING: NR_CPUS limit of 1 reached.  Processor ignored.
<albert23> hmm, strange
<shaquille> processor ignored. man, what's up with that?
<albert23> sounds like your kernel only supports 1 cpu
<albert23> what did youexactly install?
<shaquille> i just hit mark all upgrades in synaptic, so it installed 2.6.22.11.12
<albert23> I have 2.6.22-11.32-generic
<shaquille> uname -a gives me 2.6.22-11-386 #1 Fri Sep 7 04:33:15 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<albert23> that does not look like the generic kernel
<albert23> I have 2.6.22-11-generic #1 SMP Fri Sep 7 04:31:16 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<shaquille> yeah, i see your point
<shaquille> it looks like synaptic installed that version as well
<shaquille> i don't even see the one i'm running right now as installed in synaptic
<shaquille> not sure why
<albert23> time to switch kernels, I think
<albert23> I seem to be lucky, AMD64 only has the generic SMP kernel
<shaquille> I think i see what happened
<albert23> Did you upgrade or is it a fresh install?
<shaquille> it was an upgrade
<albert23> and you had generic in Feisty?
<shaquille> the latest listed linux-generic is the 2.6.22.11.12 that I've got, but like you've got, the latest linux-image-2.6.22.11-generic is the one you've got, the .32
<shaquille> yeah i had generic in feisty
<albert23> In that case I would think the update should be able to pick the right kernel
<shaquille> so i guess what happened was when i did the upgrade, it went for the linux-generic which is that version i've got now. linux-generic is not pointing to the latest version
<albert23> No, that linux-generic depends on the real latest kernel
<albert23> I think you may have set-up you system using linux-image-386, and only later added a linux-image-2.6.xx-yy-generic
<mon^rch> can somebody using feisty tar up their gaim emoticons for me... I dont like the ones for pidgin as much
<shaquille> it's possible, is the linux-image-386 the generic one? because if so, that's certainly what it was originally set up for back when it was using feisty
<albert23> No, the package you are supposed to use is linux-image-generic
<shaquille> the thing is, i'm looking at the gutsy repo right now, in feisty. and right next to both linux-generic and linux-image-generic is listed 2.6.22.11.12
<shaquille> not the 2.6.22-11.32 that you've got, though i do see it there
<IgorSobreira> hey guys...ive installed ubuntu 7.10 but after upgrade the system it doenst start anymore...dont even see the login window...
<albert23> That's what I see as well
<albert23> If you look at the dependencies of that package, you will see the .32
<shaquille> so i'm not just imagining things then right? the metapackage isn't pointing to it?
<albert23> In my synaptic linux-image-generic 2.6.22.11.12 depends on linux-image-2.6.22-11-generic which provides the 11.32 kernel
<Xero> Okay.
<Xero> Here's my situation: After updating nvidia-glx, I get a white screen bug in Compiz.
<Xero> Is there ANY way to fix this?
<albert23> shaquille: anyway, I guess you will need to try and install linux-image-generic to get your 2nd core up and running
<Xero> Ugh. Please help me. I've been waiting for hours, leaving off and on
<shaquille> i installed the .32 image, is there anything else I need if i avoid the metapackage?
<shaquille> i got the headers too for that image as well
<albert23> I think you should use the meta package, just to prevent this type of problems
<Xero> Please, please, please, help.
<albert23> Xero: sorry, I have Intel graphics
<shaquille> OK then, i'm installing that metapackage too. seems mildly confusing to have metapackages as dependencies of metapackages etc. but if it gets me my second core running, that works for me :)
<shaquille> guess i'll reboot and check out grub, and see if it shows up now. brb!
<shaquille> well, it looks like that did it!
<albert23> :-)
<shaquille> thanks for the great help albert, i appreciate it a lot
<albert23> no problem, glad it works
<shaquille> well, see ya
<shaquille> thanks again
<shaquille> :D
<larson9999> just applied today's upgrades and firefox is SLOWW. swiftfox isn't though
<d4rkmonkey> larson9999 firefox is running fine for me?
#ubuntu+1 2007-09-11
<nikolam> 32 bit or 64 bit?
<d4rkmonkey> 32 bit for me!
<larson9999> d4rkmonkey, 32.  maybe i should roobt
<d4rkmonkey> I dunno?
<d4rkmonkey> XD I love the exit command in the default terminal, you can put anything after it.
<hab> lol d4rkmonkey
<hab> BTW, the flash instlaler in Firefox that was working, at least for me, in Feisty, is broken in Gutsy.
<d4rkmonkey> arg.. I really gotta finish this homework
<MTecknology> I installed Gutsy a few days ago. It worked great actually. I noticed that lspci revealed my PRO/Wireless 3945 wireless card, however there was no entry for my wireless in the network manager. I also couldn't figure out how to manually get it working b/c it's always just worked.
<MTecknology> I just wanted to mention it because I know of a lot of people that use ubuntu with this same hardware.
<d4rkmonkey> MTecknology at the beginning, mine didn't work because of a messed up sources.list file, or whatever it is..
<d4rkmonkey> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<d4rkmonkey> erm..
<MTecknology> what did you have to do
<d4rkmonkey> MTecknology gah, I don't have the link, but theres a site which allows you to generate a new sources.list file, and you can always try that.
<d4rkmonkey> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<d4rkmonkey> thats it :D
<d4rkmonkey> generate a gutsy one, replace yours, then try runnign sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<MTecknology> i always use that :)
<MTecknology> but that didn't fix it
<IntuitiveNipple> MTecknology: does dmesg report the interface being created?
<MTecknology> heck, I don't even do an upgrade till i build my sources.list file :P
<MTecknology> IntuitiveNipple, I couldn't tell you. I'm back to 7.04 right now. I do have space for another partition when I give 7.10 a go again
<IntuitiveNipple> I've not had problems with 32- or 64-bit Gutsy Tribe-5 and PRO/3945
<MTecknology> this is a gateway m285-e tablet pc
<IntuitiveNipple> The only issues were related to using ipw3945 and open networks, but that was fixed last weekend
<MTecknology> there's a sh** load of problems with it
<MTecknology> lol
<MTecknology> i was trying it on friday and saturday
<MTecknology> then maybe my issue was fixewd
<IntuitiveNipple> those issues wouldn't stop the ipw3945 being found, just connections to open WAPs failed when WEP and WPA worked
<IntuitiveNipple> NetworkManager always found the interface
<MTecknology> hrm...
<IntuitiveNipple> Best thing to do is boot the LiveCD and the save the contents of /var/log/ to a USB stick or another file-system on the hard drive, then go bakc to Feisty and examine the logs
<IntuitiveNipple> Hi bullgard4 how's your ACPI stuff going?
<MTecknology> alrighty- I made note of that so when I try it again I'll be able to ask ya about it
<IntuitiveNipple> MTecknology: best thing is to search https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<MTecknology> k
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: I think I have just obtained a major breakthrough: For the first time my laptop resumed from suspend-to-ram. But I need to confirm it.
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: Is that with the latest Gutsy? There have been some improvements over the last few days, solved a number of outstanding issues
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm running 64-bit Tribe-5 + updates from today and I've got no outstanding issues
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: No, ubuntu 7.04 using a 2.6.20-16-gneric kernel.
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: Ahhh, so time to upgrade :p
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: well, just a minute. First I will have to confirm that this resume is really genuine.  -- I will make now another test and will be (hopefully) back here in 10 minutes.
<IntuitiveNipple> :)
<IntuitiveNipple> good luck
<tapH20guru> gutsy install worked ok using safe graphics mode...  locks up when starting X after install
<TerraMaster> When I go to say sudo python {file} install it says Running build Runing Install and running build_py then it says package directoy src does not exist... any help?
<d4rknorris> tapH20guru err, fix things, then try starting X?
<TerraMaster> what is x?
<xtknight> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xtknight> ?dm restart doesnt work, do gdm restart or kdm restart for ubuntu and kubuntu respectively
<xtknight> dont even know why it's in the factoid tbh
<hydrogen> ?dm should work
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> it does
<xtknight> i tried it on Feisty and it didn't seem to.   weird
<TerraMaster> Could anyone help me?
<xtknight> but ya it's working fine at least here on gutsy now
<xtknight> $ sudo /etc/init.d/?dm
<xtknight>  * Usage: /etc/init.d/gdm {start|stop|restart|reload|force-reload}
<tapH20guru> d4rknorris: no - hard lock with X
<tapH20guru> no Alt+F1 love :(
<d4rknorris> tapH20guru uhh, boot into recovery mode.
<tapH20guru> no video signal at all
<xtknight> alt printscreen love
<tapH20guru> lol
<d4rknorris> tapH20guru hit escape when grub is loading, choose recovery mode?
<xtknight> alt print screen K fixes stuff (esp. hard lock of X ) :p  it won't fix it but it will help you debug it
<tapH20guru> will do.. just wondering what Sage Graphics Mode does different
<tapH20guru> xtknight: ahh very cool will try
<xtknight> safe uses a VESA driver
<xtknight> it's a standard that should work with all (most?) video cards
<xtknight> but it's 2d only
<tapH20guru> got ya
<xtknight> and slow
<IntuitiveNipple> tapH20guru: When X locks, you can often recover to the console using Ctrl+Alt+SysRq+K
<xtknight> if a driver's crashing, alt prt scr wont do anything.  at least nothing you can see, because when your video driver is gone your screen wont be showing that console.  that's what happened to me a few times, others sysrq fixed it.  if sysrq fixes it, it's not a driver problem but a software issue (i believe)
<tapH20guru> intuitiveNipple: sweet... will try it out
<tapH20guru> nice nick
<klaxian> anyone notice problems with network manager after an update today?
<d4rknorris> klaxian no?
<klaxian> i can't seem to connect to my wireless network anymore, but it's working via ethernet cable
<IntuitiveNipple> klaxian: What does the log show?
<klaxian> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
<klaxian> dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.nis_servers
<klaxian> doesn't look too helpful
<bullgard5> IntuitiveNipple: Resume from Suspend-to-RAM works here now as far as I have tested it. But Irssi has given me now the nick 'bullgard5'. I need to find out why.
<klaxian> Sep 10 20:02:41 localhost NetworkManager: <debug> [1189468961.805227]  nm_device_802_11_wireless_get_activation_ap(): Forcing AP 'rag'
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard5: because your bullgard4 was still in-use when you returned
<klaxian> IntuitiveNipple: it appears like it's trying to connect, but it keeps asking for my password
<bullgard5> IntuitiveNipple: But I did not use it. I only told my computer to suspend to RAM.
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard5: most IRC clients use an alternate nickname if the primary is in use
<bullgard5> But it wa not "in use".
<bullgard5> was
<klaxian> everything was working fine until some network manager updates today
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard5: 00:52 bullgard5 (n=detlef@p54BF0F69.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) has joined #ubuntu+1
<IntuitiveNipple> 00:55 bullgard4 has quit (Read error: 113 (No route to host))
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard5: You have to /quit to release the nickname, not just drop off
<IntuitiveNipple> (or close your IRC client down properly)
<bullgard5> IntuitiveNipple: Yes. I  will keep your words in mind but go now to bed. I am happy about this major breakthroug: Resume from Suspend-to-RAM works now using sudo s2ram -f -a 1.
<IntuitiveNipple> :)
<Eleaf> is the newest gutsy release tribe6?
<Eleaf> or 5?
<Eleaf> hey, anybody here?
<hydrogen> tribe6 was just a milestone
<hydrogen> not an official "release"
<Eleaf> oh okay.
<Eleaf> Would you recommend upgrading?  I just got a new harddrive and want to reinstall my system (currently running Feisty), hydrogen
<Eleaf> I normally run bleeding edge ubuntu, is it too early or relatively stable?
<hydrogen> I'd keep it at feisty
<hydrogen> its relativly stable
<hydrogen> but feistys fine
<Eleaf> hmm
<benanzo> Gutsy hasn't suffered any major bugs since ~tribe 3.  We're likely not going to see anything  pop up that kills X or prevents you from booting, but that's not to say that we don't have the occasional desktop bug.
<Eleaf> I'm kinda liking the look of the graphical x-conf tool and printing and such
<benanzo> Eleaf: display-config-gtk routinely hard resets my system when I test the settings.
<Eleaf> aha
<benanzo> Eleaf: but it's known and being worked on
<IntuitiveNipple> Eleaf: Since Tribe-5 I've been running 64-bit as my production platform
<benanzo> Eleaf: most of the code in it is geared toward xorg 7.3, which hasn't shown up yet.  So I can't blame them.
<Eleaf> I see..
<Eleaf> I may want to try it..
<Eleaf> Where is the newest iso?
<IntuitiveNipple> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<Eleaf> IntuitiveNipple, daily build seems safe?
<IntuitiveNipple> Eleaf: They generally contain what the updates push out
<Eleaf> hmm, yours is running okay today? lol
<osmosis> why does my /etc/motd  get overwritten all the time to the default?
<IntuitiveNipple> I do kernel development (Eclipse), Google Earth, bluetooth devices, encrypted file-systems, and other push-the-envelope stuff and not having much in the way of problems
<IntuitiveNipple> flash-nonfree 9 works in Firefox (with npwrapper), can't think of any real problems now.
<IntuitiveNipple> plenty of niggles
<Eleaf> IntuitiveNipple, why do you need 'npwrapper'? oh, 64 bit..
<Eleaf> how does that work under 64?
<IntuitiveNipple> nicely
<Eleaf> cool, is pulseaudio the default sound system?
<Eleaf> that's why I use in feisty
<bronson> IntuitiveNipple: Wait, you run Eclipse on Gutsy?
<Eleaf> and was using compiz fusion, but then it got weird with some drivers.
<bronson> Doesn't it suffer from that GTK+ toolbar crasher?
<IntuitiveNipple> when you remember to apply the fix for the broken package-script at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/131128/comments/4
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131128 in flashplugin-nonfree "flashplugin-nonfree does not install properly" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<IntuitiveNipple> bronson: Yes, 3.3 with Java 1.6 and MyEclipse 3
<bronson> You didn't need to recompile GTK+?
<IntuitiveNipple> nope
<bronson> Huh, I thought it affected all SWT.  Interesting.
<IntuitiveNipple> bronson: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=544032
<bronson> IntuitiveNipple: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtk/+bug/128232
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128232 in eclipse "Eclipse SEGFAULTs in libgtk-x11: gtk_tooltips_set_tip()" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<bronson> (took a while to find it again)
<IntuitiveNipple> I monitored that - but my installation (Eclipse Europa 3.3) doesn't have the problem. I think that's with the Ubuntu repo's 3.2
<bronson> Guess I'll quit waiting to take my desktop machine to Gutsy then.
<IntuitiveNipple> It's not difficult installing 3.3 from Eclipse, after all, its all java :)
<IntuitiveNipple> The performance improvement on 64-bit is impressive, too
<bronson> That's the only way I run Eclipse...  I had endless problems with plugins when using the Feisty package.
<bronson> 3.3 + CDT + Aptana is pretty darned nice.
<bronson> + Subclipse + QuantumDB + ...   er...   a few others.
<IntuitiveNipple> CDT does well with kernel-development; handles the large trees really well
<IntuitiveNipple> I often have three kernel-version projects open at the same time
<bronson> Really??  Wow, that's better than me.
<bronson> Presumably the kernel codebase is more, ah, predictable than my company's codebase.  :)
<IntuitiveNipple> lol
<osmosis> should I use a tribe release, or just use a daily ?
<IntuitiveNipple> dailies have the updates rolled into them, so it saves downloading
<osmosis> no tribe 6 ?
<osmosis> IntuitiveNipple: where do I get it from ?
<IntuitiveNipple> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<DanaG> Hmm, I got my laptop back, but I won't have access to my existing Gutsy install.
<DanaG> Is it worth doing a fresh install, and then matching packages and such?
<DanaG> Or should I just wait and duplicate back my backup?
<jordan_> Good evening, I installed gusty tribe 5 on my laptop, and wireless (rt73 chipset) worked great, then I updated.  Now wireless wont work!  Any ideas?
<osmosis> I boot off the installer cd, and the installer icon doesnt even launch anything.
<cld2> is it possible to get the messages that scroll buy during boot? after the kernel takes over before the login? dmesg is not showing the hardware errors I see. thanks.
<thumper> how do I enable compiz on kubuntu+1?
<kousotu> Where might I go to find drivers for a Memory stick/card reader?
<kousotu> Where might I go to find drivers for a Memory stick/card reader? My internal isn't working and I want to know why
<jscinoz> is Thunderbird broken for anyone else? I get a segfault on opening any emails/rssfeeds
<Kousotu> I need a Texas instruments: PCIxx21/x515/xx12 driver for linux. where can I find one?
<DanaG> Cardbus controller, or SD card reader?
<Kousotu> 6in one
<DanaG> Hmm, there
<Kousotu> I just ned Memorystick PRO though
<DanaG> There's the tifm_7xx1 module.  I'm not sure whether memorystick (or pro) is supported.
<Kousotu> I don;t use the other ones
<DanaG> I know XD, for example, is definitely not.
<Kousotu> lol
<DanaG> MS / MS Pro might not be, either.
<Kousotu> well I NEED pro
<Kousotu> otherwise, I donn;t care
<Kousotu> oh hell, I'l give it a shot
<Kousotu> I got a 32mb stick that can die
<Kousotu> lol
<DanaG> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/2626
<jscinoz> Are global keyhooks possible without root privileges? i need one that interfaces with my java program >_<
<cr1ss> hello, here is my problem : recently, I installed fusion-icon from a .deb file for feisty.. I don't think that's a problem. Well, after that, when I log into ubuntu, I can't see the menu bar in the upper part of the screen, as well as my avant window navigator bar.. but, when I activate the cube, everything appears again.. what's that ? :>
<scizzo-> cr1ss: sounds strange
<cr1ss> extremely
<jussi01> cr1ss: so when you login you have problems, but when you tuern compiz on then everything works?
<cr1ss> compiz fusion is enabled by default
<jsomers> I think that depends on the hardware
<cr1ss> it's just, when I login, I can't see my menu bar and awn bar, but, when I press ctrl+alt+button1 to see the cube, everything reappears
<jussi01> cr1ss: that does indeed sound strange. more people likely to know in #ubuntu-effects though
<jsomers> I installed tribe 5 on my laptop yesterday and there it is not enabled
<cr1ss> I 'll ask there too
<mmlinux> I have a question
<mmlinux> the accounts are confusing me a bit
<jsomers> how?
<mmlinux> My current ubuntu 7.04 rig is set up like this: root< seems to be disabled/All privelges unchecked   admin< administer system to remove software, ect and then matt < my simple user accounr
<mmlinux> but admin sorta seems like root whats the difference
<jsomers> your user has the ability to perform admin/root actions, such as installing software
<jsomers> it uses sudo to do that
<mmlinux> basically i went above and beyond security wise and made a admin account for maintence related, and my account has no admin abilitys
<jsomers> sudo is basically telling that your account (the one you set up by default) has the abillity to do admin stuff
<mmlinux> i just noticed i went into users and groups (from admin) and i noticed that ubuntu's bash shell asks for a password in sudo AND its using admins password as root and not the root password i made in users and groups
<mmlinux> example sudo su
<mmlinux> password:
<mmlinux> my admin account password is the root password?
<jsomers> sudo asks for your user password
<jsomers> to verify
<mmlinux> oh
<jsomers> sudo is a tool to allow a simple user to perform root operations
<jsomers> you can specify which operations it can do
<jsomers> eg, only install software, but not  remove files outside of home
<jsomers> by default ubuntu allows it to do everything
<mmlinux> so security wise is my idea of ADMIN (change software) and User (use only) any good?
<mmlinux> or can no damage be done by me being an admin?
<jsomers> depends, if you consider yourself an insecure user :)
<mmlinux> by external people
<mmlinux> im minimalistic and i got lokkit set to high
<jsomers> you can create a new user for example (guest) with no admin rights if other people need to use your computer
<mmlinux> but i figured if someone gets in from the outside that my idea of admin/user would work
<mmlinux> Outside (hacker) not physical poeple
<jsomers> ubuntu aims for new users, and they don't want to be bothered too much with multiple accounts
<jsomers> yes, that might cause security problems
<jsomers> but that requires him to gain access to your pc first
<mmlinux> is admin as damageing as root?
<scizzo-> mmlinux: most of the times they try to use the root account
<mmlinux> or can he only change software ect?
<jsomers> if you use a firewall (software or hardware based) you already secure your pc
<scizzo-> mmlinux: the sudo stuff is basicly levels of what you can do to the system
<jsomers> mmlinux: yes
<jsomers> because ubuntu allows it to do everything
<mmlinux> i have router plus lokkit and the account i use is NONadmin
<jsomers> you can disable that however
<jsomers> but then you will have to use a root account to install applications or modify things outside of /home/user
<mmlinux> root account is dead, u guys did that by default
<jsomers> no
<mmlinux> i have a admin i made
<jsomers> it's not dead
<scizzo-> mmlinux: no...not dead...
<mmlinux> i cant login to it
<mmlinux> and all privileges are off
<scizzo-> mmlinux: try using sudo -s -H
<scizzo-> then type the user password....
<scizzo-> then you get to root dir
<scizzo-> thing is....there is not password for root
<scizzo-> and the first user created will be the main admin account
<mmlinux> so how do i lock down root and put it to "sleep" for say?
<scizzo-> mmlinux: well you never want to do that
<scizzo-> mmlinux: cause things in the system are owned by root
<mmlinux> why? no password is bad isnt it?
<scizzo-> mmlinux: no.....it only means that the account is not suable
<scizzo-> mmlinux: or that it is login able unless you are on the machine having a account that has admin right
<scizzo-> mmlinux: sudo sets the level of admin you want to use
<mmlinux> that means its not accessible from my basic account
<mmlinux> the root accoutn^^
<jsomers> mmlinux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<scizzo-> mmlinux: for example: I have a file somewhere that I only want user dumdidum to read....
<scizzo-> mmlinux: I can set the read/write admin rights to this by using sudo
<scizzo-> mmlinux: the first account created is a admin
<scizzo-> mmlinux: typing: sudo -s -H
<scizzo-> mmlinux: then use the user password....then bam you are root with a shell
<mmlinux> whats sudo -s -H
<mmlinux> oh
<scizzo-> mmlinux: man sudo
<scizzo-> mmlinux: really...mate...
<nanonyme> hehe
<mmlinux> me being root is really BAD isnt it i mean id be wielding a bit much power there eh?
<scizzo-> mmlinux: maybe
<mmlinux> <<< cue me nuking my pc be accident lol
<mmlinux> by^
<scizzo-> mmlinux: but.....if you are the admin of the machine then why not?
<mmlinux> Im not
<scizzo-> mmlinux: its like saying "I want a car that I don't own that I still can trash!"
<mmlinux> i disabled my own admin rights and a made an 3rd account called admin
<scizzo-> mmlinux: right...so now you have to use admin for updates?
<mmlinux> i dnt know, i have an update manager but no synaptic or add/remove
<mmlinux> admin has it all
<scizzo-> mmlinux: so how did you remove the rights for the admin user?
<scizzo-> mmlinux: well the update-manager if you can't access the system then it can install...
<scizzo-> mmlinux: _IF_ you are not admin
<mmlinux> i went users and groups, i turned off adminster privelge for my account and made a new account for administering the system
<scizzo-> mmlinux: ....OUCH
<scizzo-> mmlinux: well...ok....
<mmlinux> huh?
<scizzo-> mmlinux: think you need to read up a bit on sudo and root stuff
<mmlinux> i basically made the admin a 3rd person, so if i were to be hacked in my normal account they cant do much (no admin rights)
<mmlinux> but then again I cant do much either lol
<scizzo-> mmlinux: you do realize that the user you have still has admin right right?
<mmlinux> it cant be
<mmlinux> i cant even sudo in bash
<scizzo-> mmlinux: actually it is
<scizzo-> mmlinux: what?
<scizzo-> mmlinux: jesus.....o well have fun
<mmlinux> I cant sudo su or sudo lokkit or anything in bash other than non-admin commands
<mmlinux> unless i log into the admin account then i can
<scizzo-> mmlinux: type groups
<scizzo-> mmlinux: you have a admin in that list?
<scizzo-> mmlinux: aaa..wait
<mmlinux> Give me one sec
<mmlinux> huh
<scizzo-> mmlinux: that is the group you removed
<mmlinux> I went to privelges and unchecked administer system
<scizzo-> mmlinux: yep
<mmlinux> thats what i did and i figured thats what it did
<mmlinux> << it weeniefied my account
<scizzo-> mmlinux: its all the members of the group admin that is the sudo people
<scizzo-> well I belive you still need to read more about the stuff about sudo and so on
<mmlinux> i cant sudo in my account by as admin i cant sudo (yell at root to do something for me) ?
<scizzo-> you seem to paranoid to me... :P
<mmlinux> CAN sudo^
<mmlinux> i think i got it now
<mmlinux> an admin can pester the hell out of root to run commands by typing sudo
<mmlinux> hehe thats my spin on it^
<scizzo-> sorry mate...I have to say man sudo again
<mmlinux> sudo means superuser do right? superuser is root right? ubuntu doesnt let you loginto root but will let u sudo or ask root to run the command, and what i did was turn my admin rights off so i cant sudo right?
<scizzo-> man visudo
<mmlinux> visudo?
<scizzo-> mmm
<mmlinux> huh as admin its "permission denied"
<scizzo-> the editor for the sudo file
<scizzo-> try it with your user
<mmlinux> do i need to be sudo su?
<scizzo-> nope
<scizzo-> its a man file
<mmlinux> i cant its permission denied
<scizzo-> ooo you are running the command
<scizzo-> I said man visudo
<mmlinux> ohhhh dam lol "man visudo" i thought you were being impatient and man!!  hehe
<mmlinux> that is one hefty chunk console text goodness
<mmlinux> thanks for your help guys
<mmlinux> <<<<me using linux is almost laughable its like a 6 year old holding a remote to a nuke and saying "ooooooooh shiny button"
<mmlinux> lol
<mmlinux> im just glad it isnt like windows and falls apart and becomes unusable from acts of stupidity.....
<mmlinux> seeya guys
<xy77> I updated from feisty to gutsy yesterday. Running Xgl significantly slows down the display. I looked at launchpad for xgl slow, but couldn't find any clues. Can someone give me a hint on where to look or what might be wrong?
<xy77> When I run X manually, the speed is okay. I tried ati as well as fglrx driver.
<Amaranth> xy77: Xgl on fglrx is slow unless you use compiz
<xy77> Thanks for the hint. It seems I had some old compiz packages instlled. I removed them and reinstalled compiz. I will try to see if it works...
<xy77> I get the following error when changing to compiz: Fatal: Support for non power of two textures missing; no managable screens found.
<Amaranth> xy77: does metacity start back up then?
<xy77> Amaranth: I use beryl-manager to switch wms, and it says it runs compiz... I can change back to metacity tough. If I try beryl, it says cant start beryl-xgl.
<Amaranth> ah, so you're not using gutsy
<Amaranth> probably the wrong channel then
<xy77> Amaranth: I'm surely using gutsy, I updated yesterday.
<Amaranth> xy77: then you shouldn't be using beryl anything
<Amaranth> beryl is gone
<xy77> Amaranth: Okay, so I removed the beryl packages and tried a compiz --replace. It seems to run, but It says no mangable screens found. And the screen rendering is still extremely slow.
<Amaranth> compiz.real --version
* jussi01 wonders what hardware xy77 is running....
<xy77> Amaranth: compiz 0.5.3
<DSpair> I have a question about using the network-connection-manager with vpnc... How can configure other options or set defaults?
<Amaranth> xy77: then it's not lying, you can't use compiz
<xy77> jussi01: IBM Thinkpad T42p with a ATI FireGL Mobility T2
<DSpair> Particularly, I need to set the "Vendor cisco" and "Nat Traversal Mode cisco-udp"
<Amaranth> does that work with the open source driver?
<xy77> Amaranth: so there's no way of making the default Xgl server that starts up faster?
<Amaranth> no, just uninstall it
<Amaranth> Xgl only starts like that if you manually installed it
<DSpair> Has anyone else noticed Wireless connections dropping after a time?
<Amaranth> DSpair: i have but that's because my router sucks and has to be restarted every 2-12 hours
<xy77> Amaranth: I see, that's the problem.
<xy77> *brb*
<xy77> Thanks for the help Amaranth, no I get the default X session instead of the xgl one. That's much better, although I have no clue, why I can't enable desktop effects. I uninstalled compiz, since you said I can't use it, but now it complains about missing compiz. I don't get it.
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> compiz is a part of the desktop
<Amaranth> ubuntu-desktop, i mean
<Amaranth> but it won't even try to run if you're not using Xgl
<xy77> What makes me wonder is, that desktop effects work fine if I run a livecd. So I figure it has something to do with my configuration.
<xy77> And I always hope there is a way of getting around a fresh install by changing things.
<Amaranth> if it works on a live cd that means you don't need fglrx
<Amaranth> if you uninstall fglrx and change your driver back to 'ati' it should work
<xy77> I see. I'll try that.
<Amaranth> you have to restart after uninstalling fglrx
<Amaranth> it craps into lots of places you wouldn't think it would
<xy77> *brb* *hopesto*
<_4strO> hi there
* nanonyme thinks it might be a good idea that you could choose in ubuntu installer whether compiz would be enabled or not and you would get a notice which would tell you about the problems it has
<nanonyme> that is, if ubuntu+1 will have it installed in any case
<xy77> Just wanted to check back and tell you it worked. After uninstalling fglrx drivers and rebooting, I could enable desktop effects. Had to reinstall compiz, since ubuntu-desktop didn't recognize them as missing, which it should if I understand it correctly. Thanks for the help guys.
<mrtimdog> Hi, is there a how-to for kubuntu (gutsy) and compiz?
<yellowChicken> compiz?
<Hobbsee> install compiz-kde and ccsm, and compiz --replace
<yellowChicken> compiz same as berly?
<stdin> not the same, but not that different :p
<mrtimdog> Hobbsee: thanks, giving it a try...
<stdin> mrtimdog: the package for ccsm is compizconfig-settings-manager
<mrtimdog> Already installed. I've just moved from ubuntu-desktop to kubuntu-desktop. Just getting used to the kdeisms :)
<mrtimdog> Compiz running :)
<snadge> kde is for poofs
<snadge> :P
<yellowChicken> mrtimdog: wow, that was fast, how did u do it?
<snadge> actually im about 36 hours into an emerge gnome, theres no way im switching to kde.. hehe
<mrtimdog> Set up my xorg,conf with nvidia-settings, installed the pkgs you mentioned, ran compiz --replace, ran kde-window-decorator :)
<mrtimdog> Just installed the extra compiz plugins, configuring a couple now for more subtle effects that I can do real work without being distracted too much!
<AnRkey> don't you just hate it when u can't reproduce a bug!?
<AnRkey> hi all
<Pici> Then its a feature ;p
<_MMA_> I'm getting this with the newest update to system-config-printer. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37097
<KenSentMe> Anyone here who uses networkmanager in gutsy to connect to wireless networks using PEAP?
<mojo_> hi there everyone
<mojo_> i run into a problem with MPD and mpc
<jrib> mojo_: check /var/log/mpd/errors.log (but explain your issue here too so others can help)
<mojo_> okay
<jrib> mojo_: keep discussion here please
<Pici> !paste | mojo_
<ubotu> mojo_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mojo_> ubotu: thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> mojo_: I think I see the issue... mpd wants to use OSS instad of alsa for some reason.
<mojo_> jrib: alsa is also busy
<mojo_> jrib: wait for my pastebin
<mojo_> jrib, ubotu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37099/
<DanaG> !!!bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mojo_> I think the config file for alsa output is wrong, I don't know how to find out the info about alsa anyway
<jrib> mojo_: did you add the audio stuff or was that default?
<mojo_> jrib: I only add the esd
<instabin|work> When is tribe 6 going to be released
<mojo_> jrib: let me remove and test it w/o esd part
<instabin|work> its already past due
<Pici> instabin|work: Read the topic.
<instabin|work> Pici I did read the topic
<instabin|work> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<jrib> mojo_: if that doesn't work, try commenting everything audio related.  My mpd.conf in feisty doesn't have any it and it detects things fine
<Pici> instabin|work: "Following discussion with the QA, GNOME, Linux, installer and other teams we have decided not to make a formal release for Tribe 6, but rather to use it as a milestone for bugfixing. "
<instabin|work> Pici: that is not what the topic says
<Pici> instabin|work: yes, it is.
<instabin|work> The In Development Version Channel | Please *don't* run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Dont use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper,Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | For tribe 6 info, see http://tinyurl.com/3ytk9g
<instabin|work> that is what i see for the topic
<jrib> instabin|work: "For tribe 6 info..."
<Pici> instabin|work: For Tribe 6 info see  http://tinyurl.com/3ytk9g
<instabin|work> sry
<mojo_> jrib: okay, let me try comment all out
<mojo_> jrib: you rocks!!! It WORKS!! YAY!
<mojo_> jrib: omg, how i could thank u
<jrib> mojo_: if you want, try 'sudo aptitude purge mpd && sudo aptitude install mpd'.  If it brings in the mpd.conf that does not work again, it would be cool if you could file a bug
<jrib> oh, 'sudo aptitude update' first
<mojo_> jrib: it works!, just comment those output and it works!
<mojo_> jrib: thank you so much :)
<jrib> mojo_: np, checking if the bug exists after you purge and reinstall is so others don't have to go through this
<mojo_> jrib: it's just my fault, I was do a manual tarball compile b4 moving to debian
<jrib> oh, ok
<Krymzon> is it only me whose gnome-terminal (among others) has broken today?
<Krymzon> seems to be a libc issue...
<Kristizz> hi guys
<Kristizz> is anyone able to direct me to a sensible way to upgrade feisty to herd 5 using apt?
<Sevenhill> hi tjere
<Sevenhill> hi there
<Sevenhill> do you have any information about when it might be released the tribe 6 ?
<ikonia> its in the topic
<Sevenhill> hmm sorry about it i just seen that after i press enter
<Pici> ikonia: !tribe6 now gives that info fyi :)
<ikonia> nice new factiod, thanks
<ikonia> I just noticed it in the topic
<IdleOne> !tribe6 > IdleOne
* IdleOne wonders about the devs sometimes! sexy-python removed and installing python-sexy? what is going on in that room they all work in that they are naming packages like that :P
<scottywz-iPhone> Test
<__tim> IdleOne: must be to avoid naming conflicts with packages belonging to the s3cr3t new sexbuntu flavour ;-)
<IdleOne> __tim: shhhhhhhhh! it's a secret
<IdleOne> hehe I have an issue here. got this LARGE black band going across my screen guess it is about 3 inches think just above center screen. think I saw somebody a few days ago have an issue like this but not sure what the solution might be
<amr> !gusty | amr
<amr> afetr update i recieved the message during boot and no splash of ubuntu and progress bar and ask me to hit ctrl+D to start x and the message /sbin/apparmor_parser:unable to add "usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf".profile doesn't conform to protocol  profile /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd failed to load :failed
<Pici> IdleOne: If you can, check launchpad, I remember reading about that issue there.
<IdleOne> Pici: I'll try but might not be easy
<Lynoure> IdleOne: it does sound familiar, but from Dapper times
<amr> afetr update i recieved the message during boot and no splash of ubuntu and progress bar and ask me to hit ctrl+D to start x and the message /sbin/apparmor_parser:unable to add "usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf".profile doesn't conform to protocol  profile /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd failed to load :failed
<amr> afetr update i recieved the message during boot and no splash of ubuntu and progress bar and ask me to hit ctrl+D to start x and the message /sbin/apparmor_parser:unable to add "usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf".profile doesn't conform to protocol  profile /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd failed to load :failed
<IdleOne> Pici: would you mind searching launchapd for me. this makes it impossible to read anything on top half of screen
<Pici> IdleOne: I'll take a look
<IdleOne> thank you
<MrStein> are there no more nice web pages about a beta release, as they were for dapper ?
<Pici> IdleOne: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/137604
<IdleOne> lemme look and see
<IdleOne> if I can
<Pici> IdleOne: Says that the only solution right now is to downgrade to your xserver-xorg-core package.
<Amaranth> Pici: you're showing your beta-testerness :P
<Pici> Amaranth: ;)
<IdleOne> ok how do I downgrade that package?
<IdleOne> to what version?
<amr> apparmor_parser
<amr> afetr update i recieved the message during boot and no splash of ubuntu and progress bar and ask me to hit ctrl+D to start x and the message /sbin/apparmor_parser:unable to add "usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf".profile doesn't conform to protocol  profile /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd failed to load :failed
<IdleOne> I read a little further :/
<TehRandom> k
<TehRandom> silly question guys... how the hell do i enable SSHD on 7.10
<Pici> TehRandom: Same way you do on 7.04
<TehRandom> k, which is?
<TehRandom> i'm new to Ubuntu
<amr> afetr update i recieved the message during boot and no splash of ubuntu and no progress bar and ask me to hit ctrl+D to continue  or type root password for maintainence and the message is /sbin/apparmor_parser:unable to add "usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf".profile doesn't conform to protocol  profile /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd failed to load :failed
<ikonia> then perhaps using the dev vesion isn't a good idea
<TehRandom> ikonia, is the process to enable a service different than the LTS version?
<ikonia> enable what exactly ?
<amr> hallo any one can help me
<ikonia> sorry I missed your full question
<TehRandom> services in general, SSHD in specific
<ikonia> have you installed it ?
<TehRandom> i'm used to slackware's methodology
<amr>  afetr update i recieved the message during boot and no splash of ubuntu and no progress bar and ask me to hit ctrl+D to continue  or type root password for maintainence and the message is /sbin/apparmor_parser:unable to add "usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf".profile doesn't conform to protocol  profile /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd failed to load :failed
<TehRandom> yes, i've installed it and the network is up
<ikonia> TehRandom then ssh is enabled. It runs at startup by default
<Pici> amr: No need to repeat so quickly, there arent very many people here and its not that busy.
<Pici> amr: Check for a bug on launchpad and if it doesnt exist you may want to add one.
<TehRandom> ikonia, someone yesterday said that no services were enabled by default....
<ikonia> TehRandom well, ssh is
<TehRandom> i can ping the IP, but the connection on port 22 is refused instantly
<ikonia> TehRandom have you checked if ssh is runnign ?
<TehRandom> does 7.10 ship w/ a firewall on by default?
<ikonia> running
<Pici> ikonia: ssh isnt on the default install iirc.
<ikonia> Pici no, but he said he's installed it
<TehRandom> there's a /etc/ssh
<ikonia> TehRandom thats not what I asked
<TehRandom> you're saying the package itself isnt installed by default?!
<ikonia> TehRandom I asked 1.) have you installed ssh server (openssh-server)
<ikonia> TehRandom 2.) if sshd was running
<ikonia> TehRandom no - thats why I asked if you had installed it
<amr> pici , sorry for repeating but i didn't find it in launchpad and i did post one other than this before but didn't recieve fix tillnow
<TehRandom> i'm sorry
<TehRandom> you said <ikonia> have you installed it ?
<ikonia> yes
<TehRandom> and i thought you meant the distro itself
<ikonia> have you installed it
<ikonia> ooh come on
<TehRandom> shrug... my mistake
<TehRandom> i will go install it... that'll probably help me SSH in ;)
<ikonia> the package is openssh-server
<TehRandom> so to back the question to a more general one, what is the method by which services are enabled/disabled on boot ?
<TehRandom> in slack you set /etc/rc.d/rc.servicename +x or -x
<ikonia> TehRandom random - but ssh is enabled by default
<TehRandom> i understand, but i'm asking about things moving forwards
<ikonia> the init daemon is called upstart
<TehRandom> i'm trying to get a feel for Ubuntu server, and how it manages things
<TehRandom> have you ever played w/ Vmware on ubuntu server?
<TehRandom> ok
<TehRandom> i'm confused
<Pici> hmm?
<TehRandom> it says that I should be able to sudo as the user that i specified during install
<TehRandom> and that the root user had a locked password
<Pici> Yes.
<TehRandom> but when i sudo aptitude, it asks for a password
<Pici> Yes, put in your user password.
<TehRandom> and aptitude wont let me "become root"
<TehRandom> i did that.
<TehRandom> and it said no
<Pici> TehRandom: I dont think you should be running Gutsy if you are having this many issues already.
<TehRandom> is feisty that much different?
<Pici> TehRandom: Feisty is at least stable.
<TehRandom> i dont think the problem is distro stability
<Armor_Azrael> No, not different, but this channel is primarily for debugging gutsy
<TehRandom> it's my newbishness at ubuntu
<ikonia> perhaps a development version of ubuntu is not appropriate to pick up ubuntu
<Armor_Azrael> If you want help for regular problems, probably want to at least ask questions in #ubuntu
<TehRandom> is there a channel for Ubuntu Server specific?
<Pici> TehRandom: No, #ubuntu handles most everything
<TehRandom> k
<IdleOne> Pici: ty for finding that bug. downgrade worked
<Pici> IdleOne: No problem
<IdleOne> nowupdate manager wants to upgrade again hehe. how do I make it ignore that upgrade?
<IdleOne> yup wants to upgrade xserver-xorg-core
<TehRandom> thank you for the help guys, i'm downloading 6.06 so as to not put any strain on the debug team with my n00bness
<IdleOne> TehRandom: you can help by running gutsy and finding/reporting bugs if you feel comfortable with that if not 6.06 is a good choice
<TehRandom> i'm not familiar enough with Ubuntu in general to know a bug in this version versus intended operation
<Pici> IdleOne: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<IdleOne> TehRandom: that is cool. looking forward to seeing you in #ubuntu :)
<IdleOne> ty Pici
<TehRandom> been there since yesterday :)
<IdleOne> Pici: that pinning howto is a little confusing hehe
<Pici> IdleOne: Its what ubotu's factoid says
<KenSentMe> Anyone else upgraded system-config-printer to the latest versie (0.7.74 or something)? The program doesn't start anymore from the system meny
<KenSentMe> *menu
<IdleOne> yeah i am reading on there is a link to a more user friendly explanation of pinning
<IdleOne> or so it says
<IdleOne> :/
<l3on> Hi all :)
<KenSentMe> Can someone verify for me if after the latest (today) update the printing module works?
<l3on> I've some problme with Firefox on Gutsy 64bit... this is what's happened when try to change preferences: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37105/
<susu> hello
<l3on> Can anyone help me ?
<l3on> Thunderbird works like firefox... break down on Preferences
<l3on> *breaks
<Pici> l3on: Is this a fresh install? Have you done any updates/upgrades?
<Pici> I remember seeing issues with glibc, but that was a few tribes ago.
<l3on> Yes, I've upgrade 20min ago
<Pici> l3on: Have you searched launchpad for anyone with similar issues?
<l3on> Really I dist-upgraded my Ubuntu 20min ago....
<l3on> Pici: sorry... but Launchpad is a dark space for me... I can't use it :(
<IdleOne> Pici: I would appreciate any specific help you could give me with pinning xserver-xorg-core to this version xserver-xorg-core_2%3a1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu2_i386.deb
<IdleOne> hmmm does Synaptic give the option of pinning?
* IdleOne looks
<Pici> IdleOne: It might
<billytwowilly> anyone else having hotmail time out when you try to connect in all linux browsers, but working fine in windows on the same machine?
<l3on> Pici: I find nothing
<l3on> :(
<Pici> l3on: Did it file a bug automagically when it crashed the first time?
<l3on> mmmm.... I don't remember
<l3on> damn... It's very boring
<kousotu> can someone help me wiath a card reader problem? (MS Pro)
<ikonia> what is the problem ?
<kousotu> it won't mount
<ikonia> ok - whats the error
<kousotu> or.. at least, don't show up in "computer"
<kousotu> ikonia: it shows no error
<ikonia> ok - try mounting it manually
<ikonia> see if we can get an error
<kousotu> ikonia: commands?
<ikonia> kousotu man mount
<kousotu> UEVENT[1189521648.645130]  add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:0a:09.2/tifm_ms0:0 (tifm)
<kousotu> I get the monotioring it
<linxeh> billytwowilly: sounds like an MTU issue
<ikonia> kousotu try to mount it manually
<linxeh> kousotu: is it an internal reader ?
<ikonia> just researching the chipset on it
<kousotu> yes
<billytwowilly> linxeh: mtu issue?
<Dana1> TI PCI-xx12 doesn't have support for MemoryStick under Linux, I believe.
<linxeh> billytwowilly: the MTU for your network device is likely badly configured. have a look, and compare to what it is set to in windows
<linxeh> billytwowilly: I had a similar problem
<kousotu> modprobe -l  | grep 7xx1
<kousotu> I'm using this driver
<ikonia> kousotu try to mount it manually
<DanaG> tifm_7xx1.
<DanaG> Actually, grep for tifm.
<kousotu> brb, it's searching
<ikonia> output of lsmod should nonlty take a second
<ikonia> if you manually try to mount the card you'll get a more informative error
<IdleOne> Pici: in Synaptic you can Force Version : in Synaptic Package>Force Version then gives you choice of installed or installable version
<Pici> IdleOne: Good to know :)
<DanaG> But if nothing shows up in dmesg besides "card detected", then you know there's a lower-level issue.
<billytwowilly> linxeh: where would I find the mtu configuration?
<IdleOne> Pici: guess the thing is to remember to go to Synaptic and remove the Force once the new package is fixed :/
<Pici> IdleOne: Subscribe yourself to the bug then.
<ikonia> I guess also - is there an SD card in the card reader to mount ?
<IdleOne> will do. still ave that link?
<IdleOne> ave/have
<linxeh> billytwowilly: ifconfig should tell you. on windows it might be in ipconfig but probably in control panel. you didn't find any help on google then?
<Pici>  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/137604
<IdleOne> ty
<kousotu> kousotu@kousotu-laptop:~$ grep tifm
<kousotu> *blank*
<mojo_> hello there
<mojo_> does any1 has any idea what this bug is:
<mojo_> mojo@mojo:~$ sudo dpkg -i linux-image-2.6.22.6-macho_2.6.22.6-macho-10.00.Custom_i386.deb
<mojo_> [sudo]  password for mojo:
<mojo_> Selecting previously deselected package linux-image-2.6.22.6-macho.
<mojo_> (Reading database ... 95552 files and directories currently installed.)
<mojo_> Unpacking linux-image-2.6.22.6-macho (from linux-image-2.6.22.6-macho_2.6.22.6-macho-10.00.Custom_i386.deb) ...
<mojo_> Done.
<mojo_> Setting up linux-image-2.6.22.6-macho (2.6.22.6-macho-10.00.Custom) ...
<mojo_> Running depmod.
<ikonia> whoaaa
<mojo_> Finding valid ramdisk creators.
<mojo_> Using mkinitramfs-kpkg to build the ramdisk.
<ikonia> stop
<kousotu> ikonia: Just the MSPRO
<mojo_> find: /lib/firmware/2.6.22.6-macho: No such file or directory
<Toma-> flud!
<mojo_> find: /lib/firmware/2.6.22.6-macho: No such file or directory
<mojo_> find: /lib/firmware/2.6.22.6-macho: No such file or directory
<mojo_> find: /lib/firmware/2.6.22.6-macho: No such file or directory
<mojo_> I build my own kernel based on linux-source 2.6.22
<Pici> mojo_: Use a pastebin!!
<mojo_> and get this error
<mojo_> the find:/lib/ one
<mojo_> sorry
<mojo_> sorry
<ikonia> !ops
<mojo_> sorry
<elkbuntu> !paste
<ikonia> kousotu sorry, I missed your last comment, sorry
<mojo_> >,<
<elkbuntu> bah. dumb bot
<ikonia> elkbuntu ubotu is dead
<kousotu> kousotu@kousotu-laptop:~$ grep tifm
<kousotu> *blank*
<kousotu> ikonia: Just the MSPRO
<elkbuntu> ikonia, yeah, reflexes dont recognise such trivial things
<ikonia> kousotu what about the MSPRO ?
<kousotu> how bout I just repost my last 3 ;)
<ikonia> elkbuntu I've called it about 5 times today
<ikonia> kousotu yeah, I may have miseed a few
<kousotu> [09:46]  <ikonia> I guess also - is there an SD card in the card reader to mount ?
<kousotu> ikonia: Just the MSPRO
<ikonia> kousotu whats the MSPRO, is that an actual card to be read ?
<kousotu> the only cards I own are memory stick pro duos
<ikonia> ok - is there a card in the card reader to be read ?
<kousotu> and yes, there is an actual care to read
<ikonia> ok, great
<l3on> Pici: resolved it changing gtk2 theme
<ikonia> thats one thing ticket off the list
<l3on> strange... but now works !!
<ikonia> join #ubuntu
<l3on> thx :)
<ikonia> DB42 its personal opinion - try it
<Pici> l3on: Odd, good to know though.
<kousotu> ?
<ikonia> didn't mean to say that
<ikonia> stupid lag
<kousotu> you want me to join ubuntu?
<ikonia> no
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> k
<ikonia> I was lagging
<kousotu> cause I'm already there anywho
<kousotu> lol
<mojo_> okay, I was having problenm with install new built kernel, error is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37115/
<mojo_> can some1 have a look and give me some hand?
<kousotu> Pici: mornin
* Pici hides
<Pici> kousotu: hi :)
<ikonia> mojo_ totally missed the problem as you flooded the screen
<kousotu> lol
<mojo_> just look at the pastebin, it's all there
<mojo_> my question is in there 2
<mojo_> :)
<ikonia> I missed your pastebin url
<mojo_> sorry for flooding
<IdleOne> does update manager know that I set a force version in Synaptic? meaning will it stop itself from trying to upgrade the specefic package?
<ikonia> as you flooded
<ikonia> IdleOne isn't apt-profiles the control method for that?
<IdleOne> ikonia: I dont know :/
* kousotu waits for help with his annoying problem
<ikonia> IdleOne I thoought the package policy's controlled that
<ikonia> kousotu check if the module is in the kernel
<ikonia> kousotu re-check dmesg to see what it knows about the card
<ikonia> kousotu check lspci to see if the card is identified correctly
<IdleOne> ikonia: my issue is that xserver-xorg-core ubuntu3 gives me a black band across my screen solved that by downgrading to ubuntu2 but now I want to keep the older version until the bug is fixed but update manager wants to upgrade even though I set a force version in synaptic
<IdleOne> bug #137604
<ikonia> IdleOne have a play with apt-cache policy and set a policy on the xserver package
<ikonia> I've not got an ubuntu box on me to give you the exact hand, but that should be an "ok" start
<IdleOne> ikonia: I dont know how to set policy
<ikonia> IdleOne its something like apt-cache policy $package $version
<ikonia> but I've not got an apt installed box to hand
<kousotu> 0a:09.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
<kousotu> (this may be a bit much to paste, my appologies if so)
<kousotu> [  181.752000]  tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:0
<kousotu> [  181.932000]  tifm_ms: Unknown symbol tifm_has_ms_pif
<kousotu> [  274.712000]  tifm0 : demand removing card from socket 0:0
<kousotu> [  278.704000]  tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:0
<IdleOne> kousotu: if not sure use pastebin
<kousotu> [  278.708000]  tifm_ms: Unknown symbol tifm_has_ms_pif
<kousotu> [  312.644000]  tifm0 : demand removing card from socket 0:0
<kousotu> [  318.108000]  tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:0
<kousotu> [  318.112000]  tifm_ms: Unknown symbol tifm_has_ms_pif
<kousotu> [  476.824000]  tifm0 : demand removing card from socket 0:0
<kousotu> [  477.464000]  tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:0
<ikonia> ahhh the kernel module is not happy
<ikonia> tifm_ms: Unknown symbol tifm_has_ms_pif
<Pici> kousotu: PASTE!
* Pici dies
<kousotu> lmao
<ikonia> looks like a module it wants to play with isn't happy playing with it
<mojo_> hmm
<noah__> kousotu: can you paste all of your dmesg in the channel?
<noah__> kousotu: /exec -o dmesg
<Pici> noah__: Please dont suggest that.
<l3on> bye... I'm going out...
<l3on> :)
<nanonyme> yes, rather use a pastebin
<kousotu> Pici: I'm not that stupid
<Pici> kousotu: I know you arent, but who knows who is lurking in here.
<ikonia> kousotu looking at the complaint, modules ar enot happy, try loading the modules manually to see if you get the same or better error output
<kousotu> modprobe?
<nanonyme> Pici, any ideas who i should brainstorm with and where to get an alternative to enabling compiz in gutsy by default? ;) i have some ideas for it
<noah__> Pici: :D
<ikonia> or insmod depending on what you want to do
<kousotu> insmod is?
<ikonia> man insmod
<kousotu> ...
<kousotu> I hate manuals
<kousotu> lol
<ikonia> tough
<ikonia> mojo_ where di you get that kernel ?
<IdleOne> ikonia: can you help me with setting the policy on xserver-xorg-core?
<mojo_> ikonia: download package linux-source then compile it my own
<ikonia> IdleOne I would happily help you, if I have an ubuntu box to hand to walk through the commands
<mojo_> ikonia: care for .config file? I paste it to the pastebin
<kousotu> kousotu@kousotu-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe tifm_7xx1
<kousotu> [sudo]  password for kousotu:
<kousotu> kousotu@kousotu-laptop:~$
<ikonia> mojo therefore this is nothing to do with gusty support - so not relevent to thischannel
<IdleOne> think you already did up a few lines . didnt see it earliert
<IdleOne> -t
<ikonia> mojo_ this is support for gusty - not package your own kernel
<mojo_> ikonia: heh?!! that linux-source is gutsy kernel version
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> you're recompiling your own version
<mojo_> ikonia: I just recompile the setting of default image
<ikonia> at the moment gusty is not stable so its hard to support custom builds
<ikonia> mojo_ why did you do that ?
<mojo_> ikonia: no changes, and it shows those errors
<mojo_> ikonia: for learning and testing, aren't we testing gutsy?
<Pici> mojo_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ikonia> possibly because you've not built correctly
<ikonia> mojo_ yes but you've ust done a test not reelvent to gusty
<ikonia> you've done a custom kernel build
<mojo_> Pici: i did follow those intrusction
<Pici> mojo_: I can't help you past that.
<ikonia> the error is pretty clear, its missing the firmware because YOU have changed the dir
<ikonia> the firmware dir is not 2.6.22.6-macho
<ikonia> because you have re-named the kernel
<ikonia> therefore YOU have made the error
<ikonia> as I said its not fair to ask us to support user customisation on an unstable / development distor
<ikonia> distro
<mojo_> ikonia: okay, let me try to remove --apend-to-version=-macho and see how it works
<kousotu> ikonia: partially unstable
<kousotu> lol
<ikonia> kousotu no - its unstable
<ikonia> mojo_ hence why I'm telling you not to do your own thing and test gusty properly rather than ask for support on your own play thing
<ikonia> you've just told me you didn't make any changes, when I can see you did
<IdleOne> when doing apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core 2:1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu2 I get W: Unable to locate package 2:1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu2
<ikonia> that is wasting time
<ikonia> IdleOne don't you have to speicfy the version you want to keep
<ikonia> IdleOne sorry I can't be exact with you with the exact command
<kousotu> ikonia: I'm running it with no crashes, no freezing, and except for the card reader (which I believe to be the modual, not an issue with the core) and frets on fire's alsa errors, it's fine
<Pici> kousotu: Your Mileage May Vary
<ikonia> kousotu can we PLEASE not have this discsusion again - read the topic gusty is classed as unstable - your not th eperson who decides if its stable, others are having seiorus problems
<kousotu> Pici: lol
<IdleOne> ikonia: I really dont know what it is I am doing with this right now but I appreciate the help
<Pici> IdleOne: What are you trying to do right now?
<Pici> I probably missed something.
<ikonia> IdleOne basiclly you want to set a policy on that package that says "xserver policy don't update past $X" then the default policy under it is "update everything to latest"
<ikonia> so if xorg don't go paste $X else update to current
<IdleOne> trying to set policy to keep xserver-xorg-core to version ubuntu2
<ikonia> IdleOne get it ?
<IdleOne> ikonia: nope ;/
<ikonia> IdleOne thing of it as a rules try
<ikonia> IdleOne your default apt rules are update all to latest
<ikonia> IdleOne so you want to insert a rule before that saying "if the package is xorg - don't update it beyond version $X"
<ikonia> so the updater says "is this package xorg - yes, I've got a policy I'll keep it here, else I'll use the default policy which updates everything to current
<Pici> ikonia: I think he understands what pinning is, just not how to pin it.
<ikonia> ah
<IdleOne> ok I get that. what I dont get is what is the command I need to issue to set that rule
<kousotu> can I wrap the XP driver for the reader, and keep ny network up?
<ikonia> IdleOne I can help in a few hours when I get access to an ubuntu box
<ikonia> kousotu ndiswrapper suport ?
<ikonia> support ?
<IdleOne> ikonia:  that would be great
<ikonia> IdleOne where ar eyou based ?
<IdleOne> PA
<ikonia> Palo Alto ?
<kousotu> ikonia: I know how to use it.. but can both be up and running at the same time?
<IdleOne> haha
<IdleOne> pensylvania
<ikonia> kousotu what do you mean can both ?
<ikonia> IdleOne ahh ok - so if I pop back in here in say 2 hours (not far from leaving ht eoffice for home) I'll walk you through the policy
<ikonia> IdleOne I'm a bit rusty, its not something I do everyday
<kousotu> ikonia: ndiswrapper is wrapped around my AR5007EG driver
<IdleOne> sure thing meet you back here at 1/1:30 my time
<ikonia> kousotu so you need to include another driver
<ikonia> IdleOne no problem, give me a ping or PM to remind me incase I forget
<IdleOne> ok thanks
<kousotu> ikonia: can I use both on ndis at the same time?
<ikonia> kousotu I believe so
<IdleOne> kousotu: you should realy look into buying hardware that is supports/supported by linux
<IdleOne> but anyway I'll be back later
<ikonia> kousotu after you modprobed the module, did it load the module ?
<kousotu> ikonia: doesn't look like it
<ikonia> kousotu try insmodding it and see if you get an error
<kousotu> ikonia: my card doesn't show up
<ikonia> kousotu not what I asked, did it load the module is what I asked
<ikonia> just to be clear
<kousotu> kousotu@kousotu-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe tifm_7xx1
<kousotu> [sudo]  password for kousotu:
<kousotu> kousotu@kousotu-laptop:~$
<kousotu> this?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you've modprrobed it
<ikonia> now is the module loaded
<iamtim> after an apt-get upgrade, my dual monitors aren't working correctly anymore. instead of two desktops sharing a mouse, there is one big desktop stretched out across the screens, no settings in the "Screens and Graphics" dialog box seem to fix this
<ikonia> iamtim I suspect an xorg update has borked your xorg.conf file
<ikonia> lamalex check it out and see if its changed
<kousotu> kousotu@kousotu-laptop:~$ lsmod | grep ti
<kousotu> memstick               13828  0
<kousotu> cpufreq_conservative     8072  0
<kousotu> rsrc_nonstatic         14080  1 yenta_socket
<kousotu> pcmcia_core            40980  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic
<kousotu> tifm_7xx1               8576  0
<kousotu> tifm_core              11268  1 tifm_7xx1
<ikonia> kousotu ok - so try insmodding it to force it and get an error
<ikonia> ooh, its there
<kousotu> ?
<ikonia> so you do have th modules loaded
<kousotu> ok, and?
<kousotu> lol
<ikonia> kousotu well thats a start
<kousotu> haha I kicked hobb out
<ikonia> now check dmesg and the syslog to see if anything has been updated
* kousotu hides
<kousotu> [  274.712000]  tifm0 : demand removing card from socket 0:0
<kousotu> [  278.704000]  tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:0
<kousotu> [  278.708000]  tifm_ms: Unknown symbol tifm_has_ms_pif
<kousotu> [  312.644000]  tifm0 : demand removing card from socket 0:0
<kousotu> [  318.108000]  tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:0
<kousotu> [  318.112000]  tifm_ms: Unknown symbol tifm_has_ms_pif
<kousotu> [  476.824000]  tifm0 : demand removing card from socket 0:0
<kousotu> [  477.464000]  tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:0
<kousotu> [  477.468000]  tifm_ms: Unknown symbol tifm_has_ms_pif
<iamtim> ikonia, i renamed the xorg.conf and recreated it with nvidia-xconfig, but when i still have the same problem, also when i try to run nvidia-settings, it says i don't appear to be running the NVIDIA X driver even though it's specified in the xorg.conf and lsmod shows that it's loaded
<ikonia> kousotu use the pastebin
<BHSPitMonkey> !paste
<BHSPitMonkey> hrm.
<ikonia> kousotu that kernel module is not happy
<kousotu> !paste
<BHSPitMonkey> wish ubotu was here.
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> so do i
<ikonia> unknown symbols means that either its conflicting with another module, or a module it depends on is not being loaded
<kousotu> ikonia: ok, I'll past demsg
<ikonia> don't bother
<ikonia> kousotu I can see the module is complaining
<BHSPitMonkey> uninstall all the modules;  then there will be no errors.
<BHSPitMonkey> no errors from the modules themselves, at least.
<ikonia> BHSPitMonkey don't bait him
<kousotu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37116/
<ikonia> kousotu I told you I think I can see the error
<kousotu> BHSPitMonkey: why don't you just shut up
<kousotu> ikonia: well then do lay it on me?
<ikonia> kousotu don't be rude
<kousotu> ikonia: I don't
<Pici> Both of you cut it out.
<ikonia> kousotu the module has a depending module problem, or a module it depends on can't be loaded
<kousotu> correct me if I'm wrong, but I give advice not perfect to the way you would, you call it dangerous and tel me to stop giving advice. he says things like "crash EVERYTHING and he an get away with it?
<ikonia> kousotu I asked him to stop too
<Pici> kousotu: If you have a problem, please bring it up with an op.
<kousotu> ikonia: and has he listened since the last 3?
<kousotu> no
<ikonia> kousotu he was just being a bit silly, where as the advice I asked you to stop offering was dangerous, but pici is right
<kousotu> Pici: I don't need an op to deal with one idiot of a person, I can handle it fine myself
<ikonia> kousotu he's not an idiot - don't be rude
<kousotu> ikonia: only dangerious in thewrong hands
<ikonia> kousotu no dangerous
<kousotu> ikonia: anyone who runds linux should be familiar with that concept
<ikonia> kousotu nope
<kousotu> ikonia: hell, anyone who runs windows knows what can happen if you mess up one file
<Pici> kousotu: Just drop it.  This isnt the place to discuss it.
<kousotu> Pici: didn't H bring this back up?
<kousotu> ikonia: well, how do I go about loading it?
<ikonia> kousotu you have to trace the faulty module or depencecy
<ikonia> sorry I was on the phone
<ikonia> kousotu the module you want to load has an undefined symbol most commonly that means either a module it has a dependency on to translate that symbol has a problem, or the module it depends on cannot be loaded. Do you understand ?
<kousotu> ikonia: most likely a dependency, but yes, I do
<ikonia> why do you think most likley a dependency ?
<ikonia> what makes you think that, whats your thinking on it
<kousotu> is loaded but not showing
<ikonia> kousotu that doesn't meant its a depedency
<kousotu> windows did the same to me just yesterday with my stick
<ikonia> windows is a different and non-releveant OS to this issue
<ikonia> modules work in a different way
<kousotu> ye're right, ther are the drivers and regestry mapping for them
<ikonia> exactly, so totally different
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> sure.. you think that
<ikonia> yes, I do think that, thats why I said it
<kousotu> the difference is 1 file instea of 2
<ikonia> no its not
<ikonia> but I'm not going to argue kernel layout with you
<kousotu> ikonia: good call
<kousotu> lol
<andrew_bp> win c
<kousotu> IdleOne: excuse me cause EVERTHING inbedded on my PC doesn't ork and I don't have the money to get new hw..
<hylje> ork ork
<ikonia> kousotu thats one of the problems with linux in general, you've got to make sure you have good hardware support or you'll have problems at a very low level
<ikonia> its jusan unfortuanate truth at the moment
<kousotu> ikonia: funny, the hl "stuff" is fine, but the ll crap isn't..
<ikonia> pardon ?
<ikonia> what is high level and low level hardware ?
<kousotu> lol
<ikonia> what is funny ?
<kousotu> I would consider the other stuff to be hl
<ikonia> whats "other stuff" ?
<kousotu> such as compiz, 3d acceleratin ext
<ikonia> thats not hardware ?
<kousotu> when did I say hw?
<ikonia> maybe its how you typ
<kousotu> the hw runs the res of it you know
<ikonia> type
<ikonia> what ar eyou talking about ?
<kousotu> ..
<ikonia> I said you need good hardware support or you'll have problems at a lowl level interacting with hardware
<ikonia> thats nothing to do with compiz
<kousotu> "
<kousotu> [10:52]  <ikonia> kousotu thats one of the problems with linux in general, you've got to make sure you have good hardware support or you'll have problems at a very low level
<kousotu> [10:52]  <ikonia> its jusan unfortuanate truth at the moment
<kousotu> oops...
<ikonia> yes, thats right
<ikonia> thats what I said
<kousotu> let's try that again...
<kousotu> "kousotu thats one of the problems with linux in general, you've got to make sure you have good hardware support" <such as the graphics card, sound driver, programs that modify these, fuse etc
<ikonia> fuse doesn't modify anything
<ikonia> fuse is a software layout
<ikonia> layer
<kousotu> true, but it can do one bad to an ntfspartion if it crashes
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it can't
<ikonia> thats the device driver interaction with the software
<ikonia> thats nothing to do with low level hardware support
<kousotu> compiz does
<ikonia> no it doesn't
<ikonia> compiz is a software layer X server
<ikonia> that interacts with video drivers
<ikonia> the video driver is the key there
<kousotu> which interact with the gfx card
<ikonia> I'm not going to argue this with you
<ikonia> I don't know why you have to argue every point when you clearly don't understand
<kousotu> yet, here you are, doing so
<ikonia> I'm not - end of discussion
<kousotu> ikonia: which you THINK I do't understand
<kousotu> my reasoning my be different, but my logic elsewise remains the same
<ikonia> lets keep this channel to gusty issues
<kousotu> you have done nothing but argue with me over problems I'm having
<kousotu> thisis CLEARLY NTO my error
<kousotu> NOT*
<kousotu> and I NEED that driver working
<ikonia> thats not true, I'm sorry to say that you havn't got to grips with the basics yet, and I'm trying to advise you but you know better all the time
<ikonia> kousotu I understand you need that driver working - how do you suggest you fix it ?
<kousotu> I would assume as ndiswrap it, but I need my AR5007EG working as well
<ikonia> kousotu I've explained to you the problem with the driver (potentially) and explained what you need to do to get the information to log the bug correctly, but I suspect it will change again when a kernl update is released
<ikonia> kousotu ndiswrapper is not th eanswer
<ikonia> not the answer
<ikonia> darn lag
<kousotu> ikonia: it's answer enough for my immedient needs
<ikonia> then do it
<kousotu> and I ask you for a command to issue to report this bug and you give me nothing but ststic
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> I've not given you any static
<ikonia> I've explained the sitaution clearly to you and the problems and potential reasons and how to get more information
<ikonia> what part is not clear ?
<ikonia> kousotu what part of the error have I not explained clearly?
<kousotu> [10:05]  <ikonia> or insmod depending on what you want to do
<ikonia> kousotu yes ? whats th problem with that
<kousotu> [10:06]  <kousotu> insmod is?
<kousotu> I read the manual, and didn;t understand it
<ikonia> kousotu did you man it ?
<ikonia> you didn't understand it, it basiclly inserts modules
<kousotu> [10:25]  <ikonia> kousotu ok - so try insmodding it to force it and get an error
<TehRandom> ikonia: so, it turns out that my password was wrong with the sudo ... ;)   bad keyboard
<ikonia> TehRandom well done
<TehRandom> my o key quit ;)
<ikonia> TehRandom it had to be something like that
<kousotu> and I KNOW  I asked you for  command to issue
<ikonia> kousotu please drop the attitude
<ikonia> its not "one" command
<ikonia> its a series of debugging and tracing through module dependencies
<ikonia> so its a reasonably long process
<ikonia> and it helps if you have a basic grasp of the debugging output
<ikonia> but if your new to linux, you're not expected to have that
<kousotu> ikonia: and now you'r starting to get it
<ikonia> kousotu starting to get what ?
<kousotu> I don't know squat about linucx
<ikonia> kousotu then why do you keep arguing everything with me ?
<kousotu> I had to ask for an IP check command, lowest of lw commands
<ikonia> you ask for help, then argue the help because you know better, then tell me to help you more because you know sauat ?
<kousotu> I understand the core of the system, but not the commands to utilize it
<ikonia> kousotu its clear you don't understand
<kousotu> ...
<ikonia> but as you say, your very new so not expected to understand
<ikonia> nor do I expect you to understand
<ikonia> but then I don't expect you to argue every little thing and pretend you know better
<ikonia> which is what you do
<kousotu> I know how an OS works in general
<ikonia> general is not enough
<ikonia> Linux works in a very different way to windows
<kousotu> I have worked with Macs, windows 98-Vista, and an working with linux as well
<ikonia> so what ever you know in windows, isn't really going to provide under the hood knowledge of linux
<ikonia> but I'll leave it there as I don't want to argue this with you
<kousotu> ikonia: I know quite a bit about windows, enough to scare microsoft lol
<ikonia> kousotu with respect, I'm not interested in your windows knowledge.
<kousotu> ikonia: I also can out tech support THE "experts"
<ikonia> well, it doesn't work in here, you end up looking silly and lacking understanding. I suggest you re-consider that when asking for help in future
<ikonia> you've tried to out tech some clever people in here and looked a bit silly
<kousotu> ikonia: no, I tried to help Then the "over-my-head techs" decided to talk
<kousotu> I waited quite a bit, then jumpped in
<ikonia> but you jump in with not good advice/help, which isn't a problem as long as you realise that, but you don't you argue...everything...constantly
<ikonia> please just clam down, and listen and learn from people with experience
<ikonia> people just want to help you
<kousotu> you're really starting to piss me off
<ikonia> that language is uncalled for
<ikonia> the rules of the channel are clear in that no bad language is allowed
<kousotu> don;t you start with rules on me
<ikonia> they are the rules
<kousotu> I'm well aware what I can and can't say
<ikonia> then please don't use bad language
<kousotu> the stop being a prick
<ikonia> again bad lagnauge
<Pici> Listen up.  One, or both of you just ake a few minutes away from the computer.
<kousotu> ikonia: but clearly accurate
<kousotu> Pici: I'm trying to get work don
<ikonia> your welcome to you opinion, I'll not argue that with you
<kousotu> done*
<nalioth> let us be civil
<kousotu> may not be "important work" but it's work none-the-less
* Tm_T hides
<kousotu> and being told"buy new hardware" is NOT an answer I will live with
<ikonia> kousotu no-one told you to buy new hardware
<ikonia> IdleOne advised you to try to buy hardware that is supported in future - it makes things easy
<kousotu> ikonia: bull.[10:21]  <IdleOne> kousotu: you should realy look into buying hardware that is supports/supported by linux
<ikonia> yes thats right
<kousotu> I bouthgt a laptop, everything is inbedded
<ikonia> yes, you can't change that
<kousotu> I can't manipulae but RAM and harddrives
<ikonia> but for future purchases, supported hardware is a better option if possible
<ikonia> which is stating the obvious
<kousotu> ad I don't have th money to run out and buy a card reader
<ikonia> no-one said "go out and buy one"
<ikonia> but the truth is your card is very baldy support so will / can be problematic to get working
<ikonia> hence why I said somethings you just have to accept won't work if they are not supported or known to be a problem
<kousotu> as is 90% of the hardware on this laptop
<ikonia> its a sad truth, but some hardware just isn't support
<kousotu> right, but ndiswrapper fixes that issue in most respects
<ikonia> not really and in terms of the card hardware in question, probably won't
<ikonia> but as I said to you earlier, your welcome to try
<kousotu> and I ask if I can use ndis with 2 items at once and get "that's not a solution"
<osmosis> how come a search for gutsy  on launchpad returns nothing ?
<osmosis> i can never find anything on launchpad.
<ikonia> kousotu thas not what I said, I said I believe you can do so, but thats not the solution, more so after I took the time to explain the problem
<ikonia> thats a work around
<kousotu> osmosis: you have to be more specific in your search
<PriceChild> osmosis, what are you really looking for?
<osmosis> i commented on a bug a few days ago that I want to find. Can't find it. Not listed under...my commented bugs. So i figured..it was a gutsty bug..maybe I can find gutsy specific info.
<PriceChild> osmosis, what's your launchpad id?
<PriceChild> and didn't you get an email about it?
<kousotu> [11:34]  <kousotu> and I ask if I can use ndis with 2 items at once and get "that's not a solution"
<ikonia> ?
<kousotu> (01:56:24 PM) The nameless one: lol
<kousotu> (01:56:27 PM) Tracy^: i can tell you the shorter version of it
<kousotu> (01:56:29 PM) The nameless one: I'l*
<kousotu> (01:56:34 PM) Tracy^: the one my parents and relatives uses
<kousotu> (01:56:35 PM) Tracy^: =p
<kousotu> (01:56:38 PM) Tracy^: but not the full name
<ikonia> ???
<kousotu> (01:56:39 PM) Tracy^: hahahaha
<kousotu> (01:56:44 PM) The nameless one: lol
<kousotu> (01:56:55 PM) The nameless one: well, honestly, I'll never remeber it lol
<kousotu> damnit...
<kousotu> I didn;t even copy that
<kousotu> lol
<ikonia> stop
<kousotu> [11:35]  <ikonia> kousotu thas not what I said, I said I believe you can do so, but thats not the solution, more so after I took the time to explain the problem
<kousotu> [11:06]  <ikonia> kousotu ndiswrapper is not th eanswer
<kousotu> [11:06]  <ikonia> not the answer
<kousotu> [11:06]  <ikonia> darn lag
<kousotu> [11:06]  <kousotu> ikonia: it's answer enough for my immedient needs
<ikonia> yes ?
<kousotu> ikonia: I didn't maen to past the but on msn
<kousotu> that hasn't beed on copy for about 3 hours and 4 copies
<kousotu> bit*
<roe> big OOo update today eh?
<roe> does that mean we are no longer running the "developers snapshot"?
<kousotu> I got the update last night at 2am
<kousotu> lol
<fenrig> hi
<fenrig> i can't acces the internet on gutsy using adsl
<PriceChild> ntfs-3g just got installed.... how rare...
<kousotu> PriceChild: huh?
<PriceChild> pebkac
<kousotu> *blank stare*
<Daviey> Hmm.. how do you use google to search for a term you don't understnad?
<Daviey> andbody?
<Daviey> any*
<kousotu> Daviey: such as?
<roe> Daviey, define: <term>
<nemik> does the negative plugin in compiz not work for others?
<troughton> just started the latest updates on  gutsy and it has frozen on me can anyone help ?
<roe> kill it? and restart it?
<roe> not much choice if it crashed
<jordan_> Hello, I have gusty tribe 5 on my laptop and when I installed it fresh, the wifi worked great (rt73) but with the last update it works for about a minute then disconnects, and i'm forced to reboot in order to restore wifi (restarting networking does not work).  Any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> jordan_: how about a nice little "sudo dhclient <netowrk device>"?
<jordan_> no dice nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> bug time !
<nosrednaekim> :)
<jordan_> joy!
<jordan_> what the heck no i cant open the terminal?
<nosrednaekim> what did you do?
<jordan_> It just says starting terminal and doesnt do anything
<jordan_> I hadnt done anythig it was a fresh boot
<sayers> This new update package called libpam0g seems to be evil
<jordan_> hmm when i go to like tty5 its just tons of repeating messages saying "unregister_netdevice: waiting for wlan0 to become free.  Usage count = 0" over and over
<jordan_> .
<nosrednaekim> jordan_: ).o
<nosrednaekim> 0.o
<jordan_> strange eh?
<jordan_> ahhahaha norris
<nosrednaekim> oh great... thats a bad networkproblem..
<nuck_chorris> yeah? im not that tech savvy
<nuck_chorris> more of a hardware dude
<nuck_chorris> where is a log for network related activity
<nuck_chorris> syslog?
<nuck_chorris> update , nosrednaekim , may have been pidgin screwing me up
<nosrednaekim> nuck_chorris:  you jordan?
<nuck_chorris> yes
<nuck_chorris> rebooted, and im just pinging my server.. have been for 150 seconds now, seems stable
<nuck_chorris> only seems to disconnect if i open pidgin
<nosrednaekim> odd..
<antibody_> hi all I only have an issue with gusty now. the xgl nvidia thing. When I to glxinfo it says:" Direct rendering: No" however glxgear gives the same output. Compiz(fusion) makes all the screen white but I have cube and cube background. And I can't play cedega games . So I have to disable xserver-xgl..are these issues solvable by any configuration I might do?tnx
<nuck_chorris> nosrednaekim yes I can confirm pidgin is breaking my wireless
<jussi01> antibody_: doesnt nvidia use aiglx now?
<nemik> does negative on compiz-fusion work for anyone? i just get black screens
<nuck_chorris> Guess you cant use pigdin with an RT73 wireless driver in gusty
<osmosis> i downloaded a daily yesterday, but the installer on the livecd wouldnt boot.
<nuck_chorris> osmosis, do you mean the CD would not boot or the installer would not open?
<osmosis> nuck_chorris: installer would not open
<osmosis> cd boots up...double click installer...nothing happens
<nuck_chorris> any logs?
<nuck_chorris> will any apps open?
<osmosis> nuck_chorris: uhh..its on my laptop. hold on ill check.
<osmosis> nuck_chorris: well...big dealay at  bootup...unionfs   whats that ?
<osmosis> a modprobe stack trace
<Teremd> Hi, i cannot install an MDADM raid mirroro setup with gutsy 5 alternate iso
<osmosis> this is on a dell laptop 1420...one of the ones that is a ubuntu pre-install.
<jussi01> !raid | Teremd
<ubotu> Teremd: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<osmosis> unionfs [fail] 
<nuck_chorris> osmosis is your cdrom working 100%
<Teremd> I'm not looking for dmraid but for mdadm
<nuck_chorris> scratched CD?
<osmosis> nuck_chorris: yah its fine...and its identical at each boot.
<nuck_chorris> but you can get to gnome correct
<osmosis> doesnt look anything like a scratch cd.  unionfs has some big fail at bootup.  hold on...i can probably get some pastes going in a second...because it eventually does bootup and I can connect to the web.
<osmosis> ill paste a dmesg
<osmosis> why is evolution still a default icon. evolution sucks.
<nuck_chorris> no kidding
<osmosis> its not even compatible with the latest exchange.
<nuck_chorris> osmosis: why not just burn a more stable gusty like tribe 5 and upgrade to the daily
<osmosis> nuck_chorris: sure, i could, but for testing sake.
<nuck_chorris> all right then :)
<osmosis> http://dpaste.com/19270   dmesg
<osmosis> About line 488 is where the troubles seem to start.
<osmosis> or 561 maybe
<nuck_chorris> quite odd, and im not familiar with that
<nuck_chorris> search bugs?
<osmosis> if i try and run it from the command line, it says   Ubiquity is already running!
<kousotu> can someonehelp with this issue: http://pastebin.com/d78bf2094
<osmosis> kousotu: your trying to get sound working ?
<kousotu> osmosis: of FoF yes
<kousotu> on*
<osmosis> FoF ?
<kousotu> my cound is fine elsewhere
<kousotu> Frets on Fire
<osmosis> what is that ?
<kousotu> a game
<osmosis> is this gutsy specific ?
<kousotu> no
<osmosis> why are you here then ?
<kousotu> but it's on gutsy from start
<kousotu> I'm running Gutsy
<osmosis> but this is not gutsy specific.
<osmosis> well i use vim, but im not going to ask about FoF in #vim
<kousotu> it's not an alsa issue either
<AeroStick> i just downloaded GUTSY GIBBON livecd, the livecd started well, the desktop was okay, the "install" icon were there but when i double click on it; there happened NOTHING. Anybody have any idea why it was so?
<AeroStick> anybody awake here?
<AeroStick> anybody awake here?
<kousotu> yes
<lessthanjake> Someone here running Gutsy on an Dell D630? I have a problem with the fan spinning way to often!!
<kousotu> (couldn't think of a smart remark)
<AeroStick> i just downloaded GUTSY GIBBON livecd, the livecd started well, the desktop was okay, the "install" icon were there but when i double click on it; there happened NOTHING. Anybody have any idea why it was so?
<AeroStick> finally...
<kousotu> AeroStick: specs?
<kousotu> lessthanjake: how is that aproblem?
<lessthanjake> Noise!
<AeroStick> amd athlon 2500 (overclocked to 3200), ati radeon 9550 (oc 9600xt), 1.5gb ram
<kousotu> lessthanjake: mine is CONSTABTLY running
<kousotu> AeroStick: you need the alternate cds
<kousotu> cd
<kousotu> 8
<kousotu> *
<AeroStick> where can i find it?
<ikonia> why does he need the alternative cd ?
<kousotu> same place you foung the other cd
<lessthanjake> It should not! The PC is getting very good review regarding noise level! Bought it without Windows, so I can not confirm that myselves.
<AeroStick> kousotu... (by the way this confused me, it's was impossible to get the desktop effects working on my pc in feisty, but tat live cd could do that, and unbelievebly it was all too much better going than feisty, but just the install icon did not start to work...
<kousotu> lessthanjake: mine isn't "noisey", but I can hear it
<AeroStick> kousotu, i also tried to check the defects of the cd in startup, but it did not work, maybe a bug, or what?
<kousotu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kousotu> wait. that my notbe helpful
<kousotu> !ati
<AeroStick> kousotu, do you see me...:\
<kousotu> !alterate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alterate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lessthanjake> Here is one experiensing the same, he also is running Windows and says it is worse on Ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3147001&postcount=1
<ikonia> why are you tyring to install ati drivers on a live cd
<ikonia> you just want to install
<ikonia> you don't need desktop effects or ati drivers to install
<kousotu> ikonia: honestly...
<ikonia> if you have the desktop up - your current ati drivers are running
<AeroStick> who is trying for that? me, ikonia? no, i'm not
<kousotu> "V"
<kousotu> "the "install" icon were there but when i double click on it; there happened NOTHING. Anybody have any idea why it was so?"
<AeroStick> yes
<ikonia> yes, I read that
<kousotu> had the same issueon another ATI pc
<AeroStick> that's my situation..:)
<ikonia> so why are you saying install the ati drivers ?
<kousotu> just use the alternate cd
<SeveredCross> Anyone know why 100 dpi is the default in Gutsy?
<kousotu> ikonia: I was looking for the factiod about the alternate cd
<lessthanjake> Launch the installer from the command line, and se for error messages.
<SeveredCross> And changing it makes Firefox hard as all hell to read?
<kousotu> if there is one..
<AeroStick> i just wanted to say that it's all okay, even better than this (feisty) but the install icon never started, it's the all problem
<AeroStick> ..ikonia
<kousotu> AeroStick: then you will need the other cd
<AeroStick> so kousotu, you said that i need another installer, right?
<kousotu> AeroStick: it's tht simple
<kousotu> AeroStick: yes
<ikonia> sorry I was on the phone
<AeroStick> yes, but which one and where, kousotu
<AeroStick> ?
<kousotu> you're 564 but, right?
<AeroStick> (seems i'l download another 700mb again..:( )
<kousotu> -5
<AeroStick> what is 564, kousotu?
<kousotu> 64bit*
<kousotu> typoed
<AeroStick> no, 32bit
<AeroStick> i386
<AeroStick> amd athlon 2500
<kousotu> amd at 32 bit *shocked*
<AeroStick> kousotu? why you're shocked? is it look that old..:D
<kousotu> AeroStick: you have a torrent clinet?
<kousotu> AeroStick: most AMDs are 64 bit
<AeroStick> yes i have an azureus, i used it to download the live cd
<kousotu> k
<kousotu> sec
<AeroStick> no, there were times when amd is about to be better then intel, those times there were 32 bit processors, one of them is in my computer..:)
<AeroStick> ...kousotu
<kousotu> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/gutsy-alternate-i386.iso
<AeroStick> and i just learned today that u can use an 2500 32 bit amd as an 3200mhz without a stronger fan, happily...:):D
<kousotu> that's one alt link
<kousotu> but notthetorent, my bad
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/gutsy-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<kousotu> there w go :)
<kousotu> we*
<SeveredCross> Nobody knows about the 100 dpi stuff?
<ikonia> AeroStick just for future reference testing a dev release on an overclocked system can provide "strange" errors, if your reporting a bug make sure you mention that
<AeroStick> kousotu; i'm just curious about it; why it did not work, do you have any idea that you could tell me?
<kousotu> ati card
<kousotu> they're fussy
<kousotu> my gram has a rage
<kousotu> it didn't want to load the livecd
<kousotu> much less let me useandthing on it
<AeroStick> kousotu; this link is not an torrent link...:(
<AeroStick> may i have an torrent link..?
<Pici> SeveredCross: I believe there was a bug filed about it
<SeveredCross> Okay.
<SeveredCross> I just noticed it yesterday, but turning everything down to 72dpi makes my eyes hurt like hell.
<Pici> Then turn it up
<moreati> I just want to rule Gutsy out here: I've a new laptop running Tribe 5, doing a large download with gnome-app-install caused other tcp/ip connections and DNS queries to time out. It could be my flaky ISP and it could be some quirk of the new hardware. Has anyone seen Gutsy starve other connections whilst doing a large download?
<kousotu> [16:23]  <kousotu> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/gutsy-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<kousotu> AeroStick: I goffed with the link the first time
<AeroStick> kousotu: ok, i'm already trying to install a download manager..:)
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> that's the torrent that time, I can't see the link too well, (bad font/size)
<AeroStick> kosuto: i just want to say it again, to make sure: there was nothing wrong; effects, desktop changing, firefox, even the gparted could work in that cd from ubuntu desktop loaded from gutsy gibbon, just the installer did not start, even i tried to do it in system>administration>install panel...
<ikonia> If your in london I'd be happy to get a round of drinks in
<ikonia> oops
<AeroStick> kousotu: (sorry for misspelling) are you sure that i have to download the whole alternative cd, is it certain?
<kousotu> AeroStick: it's the easy route
<AeroStick> ikonia, i'd like to have a whiskey shot, or a big cup of beer..:)
<AeroStick> kousotu: easy route?
<kousotu> AeroStick: tribe 3 was being whiney on my laptop, I hade to restart the Live cdabout 10 times befor I could get ti to installl
<AeroStick> kousotu: the livecd i downloaded today is not tribe-3, it's tribe-5
<kousotu> AeroStick: makeing a comparison
<AeroStick> alrite: is there any way to open that installer from terminal?
<AeroStick> kousotu: do you know the commands?
<kousotu> AeroStick: tribe 4 and 5 were happy with my hardware, tribe 3 was not
<kousotu> AeroStick: not a clue
<kousotu> AeroStick: although...
<kousotu> rightclick and get the properties of it
<AeroStick> ok, so, can i install the cd from in feisty (the partition is empty and ready)
<xtknight> anybody: type "gksu nautilus" in the console. do you get weird output like O_PASSSSSs.../usr/bin/esd ?
<AeroStick> yes, i do..:) , xtknight
<xtknight> almost looks like a buffer overflow test, weird
<kousotu> hey xtknight
<Pici> xtknight: I dont if I use gksudo, which is the proper way.
<xtknight> i thought gksu was just a symlnk to gksudo
<AeroStick> i need to say that, i don't want to replace it with feisy yet, just want to do the installation onto another partition
<xtknight> gksudo is link to gksu actually.  but it doesnt give me the same output
<Pici> Ah, so it is.
<xtknight> how does one  do something different?  never had this when i used gksu in Feisty
<xtknight> actually as a matter of fact it's not which one you use.  it just happens off and on
<kousotu> xtknight: can you help me out with a fewprobs?
<xtknight> AeroStick, thx for testing i reported it as Bug 138988
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 138988 in gksu "gksu gives weird output" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138988
<AeroStick> Thank you all guys, i'm sorry for bothering questions, but i'm a fresh user and i want to learn, and i want to help about developing..:)
<AeroStick> thank yoursel xtknight..:)
<AeroStick> now i gotta go, or my baby's gonna think that i like computers more than her..;)
<kousotu> lol
<AeroStick> hey, there's one thing... i just checked the report, there's something wrong: this pc is not an 64bit amd
<AeroStick> xtknight, probably you should edit it
<foo> ikonia: yo
<ikonia> kousotu whats the problem - ie: what are the symptoms, why have you run a strace
<AeroStick> xtknight, here's my pc configuration: amd 2500+ 32 bit single processor, ati radeon 9550 256mb ram
<AeroStick> please don't forget to edit it, goognite
<AeroStick> good nite..:D
<ikonia> kousotu is sound working on your PC at all ?
<foo> ikonia: Did you want me to ask in here? Or did you just want to talk in herE?
<kousotu> ikonia: I'm listening to music right now
<ikonia> foo sorry I typo'd
<ikonia> foo in #ubuntu I mwant
<ikonia> meant
<foo> ikonia: ahhh :)
<foo> ok
<ikonia> kousotu it can't see your sound card through alsa the question is why
<ikonia> looks like it wants a pcm device that isn't confiugred or seen
<ikonia> kousotu have you tryed launching it from a shell ?
<kousotu> yes
<kousotu> [16:54]  <ikonia> kousotu have you tryed launching it from a shell ?  <yes
<ikonia> any output from the shell ?
<kousotu> typing fretsonfire?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> if thats the name of the binary
<kousotu> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d5b723250
<kousotu> ikonia: it is
<ikonia> it can't see your sound card at all
<ikonia> I've never used frets on fire so I don't know what it depends on in terms of sound card
<ikonia> it looks like alsa can't get the device extension it wants though
<kousotu> ikonia: this worked finein tribe 4
<kousotu> ti's a regresion issus
<kousotu> issue*
<ikonia> kousotu its a development distro, a total moving target, things will break
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> ikonia: well, yes, I know
<kousotu> that's why I still have my windows one lol
<Pici> kousotu: file a bug then.
<Pici> State its regression and that it worked on Tribe n
<kousotu> Pici: and how should I go about doig that?
<ikonia> kousotu create a launchpad id and login in, file a bug under gusty with all the correct information
<Pici> !bug
<Ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Pici> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fretsonfire/ <-
<moreati>  kousotu: more info on filing a bug here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<kousotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fretsonfire/+bug/139000
<kousotu> good enough?
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 139000 in fretsonfire "Firefox doesn't find alsa, works EVERYwhere else" [Undecided,New] 
<masquerade> I just had a complete freakout here when trying to do an upgrade
<mmlinux> where does wine put programs by default in ubuntu?
<d4rknorris> mmlinux I believe its like... ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files
<d4rknorris> err... I kinda escaped the space there... BUT IT DOESN'T MATTER!
<mmlinux> I dont know where /.wine is?
<mmlinux> how do i get a gui for wine
<kiba> my linux system is broke
<mmlinux> this command line stuff is annoying i remember wine having a gui in PCLinux?
<mmlinux> does ubuntu have that
<d4rknorris> arg..
<DanaG> Odd: I enabled shared folders, but my WIndows system can't even browse the workgroup.
<d4rknorris> I don't think he saw the ~/.wine ...
<DanaG> My Linux system can see the Windows system, though.
<d4rknorris> o_O
<DanaG> I guess I'll have to push stuff from the Linux one into an RW share on the Windows one.
<kiba> why Amarok stop working?
<kiba> it doesn't start up
<kiba> and also the upgrade is broken..it doesn't start up kdm right
<voltron> what is the compiz setting called that will disable the default effect that slides windows around and under a newly raised window?
<Pici> voltron: I think its in the animation settings
<voltron> Pici: which plugin?
<voltron> is it "Glide 2"?
<Pici> voltron: animation, the focus tab
<Pici> voltron: its called dodge
<voltron> dodge! ok thanks
#ubuntu+1 2007-09-12
<kiba> How come amarok doesn't work?
<Pici> kiba: ?
<Pici> kiba: It works for me fine.
<d4rknorris> kiba works fine for me too.
<kiba> I didn't brother to fix mine
<kiba> amarokapp: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<d4rknorris> kiba I didn't have to fix mine... ever try re-installing?
<kiba> d4rknorris: how do you do that?
<d4rknorris> kiba how did you install it? Now do the reverse. and install it again!
<d4rknorris> like sudo aptitude remove amarok
<d4rknorris> sudo aptitude install amarok
<aka_youtube> Im having trouble with my nvidia geforce 6-something
<aka_youtube> It worked on gutsy before...
<aka_youtube> with the 100.14 nvidia driver
<aka_youtube> sorry 100.14.11
<aka_youtube> can someone help me with that?
<aka_youtube> the only thing that works now is the VESA driver
<mluser-home> Does anyone here know if ubuntu Gutsy is planning to support the new ATI ftlrx 8.41 drivers which are being released tomorrow?
<mluser-home> *fglrx
<SeveredCross> Um..
<SeveredCross> xorg-driver-fglrx hasn't been updated in bloody AGES.
<SeveredCross> It's minorly annoying.
<SeveredCross> xorg-driver-fglrx is still using 8.37.6
<mluser-home> I know.. but a new driver is being released tomorrow which is supposed to be significantly better than all the previous drivers
<SeveredCross> That has nothing to do with the maintainer rebuilding the package.
<mluser-home> was just curious if it was too late to see packages for it available in Gutsy
<SeveredCross> Well.
<SeveredCross> We're past package freeze right now.
<mluser-home> I know but I read somewhere that an exception might be made for these drivers, but I cant confirm this any where on the net
<mluser-home> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=821&num=1
<mluser-home> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=543414
<aka_youtube> anyone knows about the nvidia drivers?
<^chuckmonkey^> !nvidia | aka_youtube
<Ubotu> aka_youtube: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<^chuckmonkey^> ?
<aka_youtube> thanks
<mluser-home> well heck.. I guess the answer is no.. here is an interview with Mark Shuttleworth
<mluser-home> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=827&num=1
<aka_youtube> ^chuckmonkey^ does that also work on gutsy?
<^chuckmonkey^> aka_youtube not sure, never had to use it. I just say it and hope it helps anyone with nvidia
<^chuckmonkey^> aka_youtube it should though
<aka_youtube> Uboto does that also work on gutsy?
<Xero> ubotu is not a human.
<hydrogen> yes, it does aka_youtube
<hydrogen> or install restricted-manager-kde
<hydrogen> which is much more awesome
<aka_youtube> thanks hydrogen
<PidG30n> Hello, anyone willing to help me sort out my nvidia problem with herd5?
<hydrogen> nope!
<SeveredCross> Uh, herd 5? What?
<PidG30n> aparently
<SeveredCross> You mean Tribe 55?
<SeveredCross> *5
<PidG30n> Yeah :-D
<PidG30n> I have a geforce 4, which should be supported with the nvidia-glx package. I have installed that, and modified my xconfig accordingly... but X will crash when any 3dgfx are attempted.... such as glxgears.
<PidG30n> error log says.....
<Drizzt321> I'm looking to try out automatix, but I'm running 7.10 and I tried the official automatix2 package from their apt sources but it says its only for 7.04
<Drizzt321> anyone know if there is a dev version of automatix for 7.10?
<szf> Drizzt321, why Automatix?
<SeveredCross> Eek!
<SeveredCross> Don't use Automatix, please.
<PidG30n> ack, forgot where the log is
<SeveredCross> !automatix | Drizzt321
<Ubotu> Drizzt321: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Drizzt321> szf, I've heard a good bit about it and feel like seeing if it works
<szf> see what Severed Cross linked to 1st
<Drizzt321> oh, ouch
<SeveredCross> You know it's a bad idea to use it if a Debian/Ubuntu developer says its bad.
<szf> the shine is off that rose
<SeveredCross> Yep.
<SeveredCross> They use a lot of really nasty hacks.
<Drizzt321> so the better place to go would be the additional apt sources that whats his name puts out for w32codecs and such?
<SeveredCross> Like the one to check for root is particularly nasty.
<Drizzt321> I understand
<Drizzt321> it was mostly curiousity
<Tm_T> !mp3 | Drizzt321
<Ubotu> Drizzt321: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SeveredCross> Drizzt321: You can use their sources.list for w32codecs and stuff, or use Medibuntu, or something like that.
<Drizzt321> ah, ok
<Drizzt321> I'm normally a debian/testing user
<Drizzt321> but felt like checking out ubuntu for a bit since I was going to reinstall my laptop anyway
<SeveredCross> Ubuntu's good.
<Drizzt321> yea, I've read quite a bit
<Drizzt321> so far its not too bad
<Drizzt321> I kinda don't like gnome, so I'm thinking of switching over to e17
<SeveredCross> It's a good stepping stone into the Linux world, and you can either stick with it and use it or move onto different, more complex distros (Slackware, Gentoo, Debian, etc.)
<SeveredCross> Eh.
<Drizzt321> what I was using before
<SeveredCross> e17 on Ubuntu is iffy IIRC.
<Drizzt321> oh
<szf> Drizzt321, and install VLC while you're at it, never lets me down like Totem
<Drizzt321> :(
<SeveredCross> VLC >> Totem.
<Drizzt321> szf:  I'm an mplayer guy myself
<szf> ah
<SeveredCross> mplayer is nice, but the GUI is butt ugly.
<Drizzt321> but vlc is still very nice
<SeveredCross> (gmplayer)
<Drizzt321> oh, no kidding
<Drizzt321> which is why I usually use it from the cli
<Drizzt321> lol
<Drizzt321> ahh, theres the restricted stuff
<PidG30n> sooo
<SeveredCross> Yes?
<PidG30n> just ran glxgears, and X crashed
<Drizzt321> ouch
<SeveredCross> Oh. Still nVidia issues.
<PidG30n> mhmm
<SeveredCross> Any X log or anything?
<SeveredCross> dmesg?
<PidG30n> glxgears log, or xlog
<PidG30n> I will look
<PidG30n> What's dmesg?
<SeveredCross> Issue dmesg at a terminal.
<Drizzt321> never had X crash from glx gears with nvidia binary drivers
<SeveredCross> Pastebin the last 10-15 lines.
<szf> >> (on moving to) more complex distros thought of giving pure debian a chanve
<szf> s/chanve/chance/
<SeveredCross> I've thought about doing pure Debian but I'm lazy.
<PidG30n> dmesg gives lots of info
<szf> but am frightened of spending *even more time* fixing
<Drizzt321> pure debian isn't that bad
<SeveredCross> PidG30n: You only need the last 20 lines or so.
<SeveredCross> Issue dmesg | tail -n20
<Drizzt321> it only really takes fixing if you specifically and intentionally mess around with stuff
<Drizzt321> like I normally do...
<Drizzt321> lol
<SeveredCross> Yeah, me too.
<SeveredCross> Hackety hack hack.
<PidG30n> should I paste to you? lol
<SeveredCross> No, no!
<PidG30n> jk
<SeveredCross> Pastebin, for my own sanity.
<szf> today was the 1st time that Gutsy actually had sound a boot
<kevinO> where do i find the emerald themes pack?
<PidG30n> hmm
<SeveredCross> kevinO: You have to install from Feisty, there isn't one for Gutsy.
<kevinO> hmm, do I add that repository?
<PidG30n> agp device in legacy mode, falling back to 2.x
<PidG30n> putting agp v2 device into 4xmode
<SeveredCross> kevinO: I wouldn't...I'd just use the online package search.
<SeveredCross> Google emerald-themes ubuntu you'll find it.
<kevinO> ok
<PidG30n> xorg doesn't seem to give a crash log
<PidG30n> glxgears has a crash log
<Drizzt321> PidG30n: you try the /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Drizzt321> theres usually some info in there
<Drizzt321> even if it crashes
<PidG30n> yeah, that log doesn't seem to say anything about crashing... the last few lines are about /dev/input/wacom ... ps2 mouse enable succeeded
<Drizzt321> ah
<Drizzt321> guess not
<SeveredCross> Try
<SeveredCross> /var/log/Xorg.20.log
<SeveredCross> I have one of those, looks like it might be a more detailed log.
<PidG30n> there is no .20
<PidG30n> there is, however, Xorg.0.log.old
<PidG30n> but it may be from a past failed attempt at configuring the nvidia driver in xorg.conf
<PidG30n> the current (Xorg.0.log) indicates, Loading extension NV-GLX, NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized,
<PidG30n> hmm...
<TerraMaster> is it just me or are all my updates not installing?
<Drizzt321> ?
<kevinO> whats the best way to have emerald load? wuth the icon or the script
<PidG30n> the glxgears crash log... they only things possibly useful I could find were..
<PidG30n>  glxgears crashed with SIGSEGV
<PidG30n> it tells me before submitting crash info, I should update:  lsb-base, x11-common and see if the problem persists.
<PidG30n> somehow I doubt updating will help.
<Drizzt321> why not give it a try? they might have fixed something recently
<Drizzt321> unless you _just_ updated
<PidG30n> just those two?
<Drizzt321> thats what it says
<Drizzt321> or just do a general update
<PidG30n> Well, my past experience has been that whenever I 'update' an already unstable release, it breaks.
<PidG30n> hehe
<Drizzt321> good point
<TerraMaster> !chat
<Ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<kevinO> how do i get emerald to load automatically?
<TerraMaster> What is the chat forum for ubuntu
<PidG30n> have you done the general update with 7.10?
<Drizzt321> hmm...that GAIM one needs to change, to pidgin
<TerraMaster> what is emerald?
<Drizzt321> TerraMaster: for 7.04 and previous? #ubuntu
<kevinO> a window manager
<TerraMaster> well I ment the gerneral chatter and I do have gutsy
<Drizzt321> thats also the general chatter
<Drizzt321> but, of course, if you have gusty in here
<Drizzt321> hehe
<TerraMaster> XD
<kevinO> no they dont like it if you chat in there
<Drizzt321> or if you want a mix of tech and completely random chat go to ##linux
<Drizzt321> sometimes there are some really OT conversations
<PidG30n> I suppose I will try updating these two packages
<TerraMaster> Thats why I think there is an ubuntu-chatter
<Drizzt321> oh
<TerraMaster> I almost whacked my horce with a mystril axe
<PidG30n> heh
<TerraMaster> I love how random harvest moon is
<TerraMaster> curse the large disto update
<TerraMaster> fetching 50 of 103
<PidG30n> heh
* DanaG uses faster, though sometimes a bit behind, mirrors.
<PidG30n> okay, apt-get install lsb-base tells me, could not find package
<DanaG> Heh, just wait until I get my backup back onto my system -- I'll have a week's worth of updates to do.
<TerraMaster> ouch
<DanaG> Yay, GbE!  Yay, mirrors.kernel.org!
<DanaG> I can go in the lab, at Cal Poly.
<PidG30n> okay, I am just going to do a massive update... has anyone broken their system from a general update in here?
<PidG30n> just curious.
<PidG30n> 273 updates available. :-o
<szf> ummm - do you get the "partial update" msg?
<PidG30n> I haven't tried updating yet.
<szf> i wince at the large updates - so far passing on the "partial" until the msg goes away
<kevinO> how do i get emerald to start automatically, I run emerald --replace in terminal but as soon as i close terminal it shits down the window manager
<szf> ...usually when there's 20% more packages
<PidG30n> Hmm
<PidG30n> i don't know what the partial update msg is?
<szf> (it did say - "don't use Gutsy as your desktop" - and that's what I did)
<PidG30n> hehe
<szf> wanted to luv feisty
<szf> but she sucked
<PidG30n> I thought it said, don't use it as a workstation
<PidG30n> I am using it as a playstation, not a workstation :-)
<TerraMaster> I find that strange
<TerraMaster> Unless your working at playing I think your fine
<szf> anyone else get the compiz-effect "greyout" on firefox (when CPU jump 98+%)?
<szf> is it just my ffox?
<TerraMaster> I have no idea what you are talking about
<TerraMaster> but if it gets greyed out that means the comps just too busy
<szf> then i must think you aint seen it ;-)
<szf> yeah, but on what? flashplayer?
<szf> javascript?
<TerraMaster> who knows
<TerraMaster> System log?
<szf> it only happens in ffox - so I suspect its isolated
<szf> (appears to happen in ffox)
<TerraMaster> well unfortunat
<szf> yeah
<SeveredCross> I've gotten it a bunch of times with Firefox, and it's just because Firefox freezes up a lot.
<szf> dunno - part of the drive to abandoning feisty was ffox issues
<TerraMaster> weird its removing a sexy python and replacing it with python sexy
<szf> guess it just follows me now
<SeveredCross> TerraMaster: It's just a package rename. :)
<SeveredCross> To make it make more sense.
<SeveredCross> Cuz sexy-python is just Python bindings to libsexy IIRC.
<TerraMaster> it just sounds wrong
<SeveredCross> python-sexy makes more sense.
<TerraMaster> ewww... bad thought
<TerraMaster> sexy bindings
<TerraMaster> THE YAKS ARE COMING!
<TerraMaster> (yak yak yak yak yak yak yak yak yak)
<TerraMaster> OH NO THERE HERE!
<Xero> !info pornview
<Ubotu> pornview: Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-7 (gutsy), package size 223 kB, installed size 664 kB
<Xero> hehe
<TerraMaster> that sounds so wrong
<^chuckmonkey^> o_O
<DanaG> I get the greying with Firefox.
<^chuckmonkey^> DanaG thats cus firefox is crashing/temporarily freezing..
<Xero> pornview...
<DanaG> It's annoying -- you have to close and reopen the browser, or reload compiz and break focus in everything, to get it back to normal.
<^chuckmonkey^> DanaG no.. you just need to run killall firefox-bin
<DanaG> Or I can continue browsing greyed out.
<^chuckmonkey^> DanaG then reopen the browser
<^chuckmonkey^> unless its a different greying out..
<DanaG> The thing is this:
<DanaG> It freezes.  It turns grey.  It stays like that for a while.  Then it unfreezes -- but doesn't un-grey.
<DanaG> And that "a while" may be 10 or 30 seconds.
<szf> its b&w teevee
<Xero> lol
<^chuckmonkey^> DanaG o_O I just kill it when it freezes, then re-open and tell it to load the last session
<DanaG> I actually exit it NORMALLY.
<^chuckmonkey^> DanaG sissy.
<^chuckmonkey^> it works fine when I run killall
<szf> *cough* should ffox not crash?
<d4rkmonkey> szf no. its a feature.
<mluser-home> I have an Asus M6800N laptop and suspend is not working with the 2.6.22-10 and 11, if I boot into the 2.6.20 kernel from feisty suspend works great
<coldsteal> hello
<coldsteal> i am trying to find where i can get 7.10
<coldsteal> bata or alfa
<TerraMaster> sigh my partial update is still not done
<martalli> how can I start desktop effects in kubuntu gutsy?  I can't find it in the appearances tabs?
<coldsteal> martalli: where do i get gutsy?
<martalli> I got it from distrowatch
<martalli> http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=04429
<martalli> There's also a page on the kubuntu website...
<coldsteal> ok
<martalli> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/
<coldsteal> martalli: i got it thanks
<martalli> This release of kubuntu has a great implementation of kde
<martalli> If only....kde4...but it can only be ready when its ready I guess =)
<SeveredCross> Anyone know why/how to speed up USB in Ubuntu?
<SeveredCross> I feel like it shouldn't take me 10-12 hours to copy 60 GB across USB 2.0
<martalli> Are you sure one end of the line isn't 1.1?
<SeveredCross> It shouldn't be.
<martalli> Some older boards had a mix of 2.0 and 1.1 usb ports
<SeveredCross> The external hard drive specified 2.0 and my computer is a year old, no USB 1.1 that I know of.
<martalli> (like 2003 or 2004 at the latest
<coldsteal> so if i get tribe5 will it upgrade fine
<coldsteal> it it worth it?
<coldsteal> is there packages
<martalli> coldsteal: I just installed kubuntu and it is working fine again
<martalli> coldsteal: However, there were about 300+ mb of updates
<martalli> I guess if bandwidth is dear, you might just wait to see if trube 6 is almost on the way
<martalli> SeveredCross: Beats me
<SeveredCross> [353195.708000]  usb 5-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12
<SeveredCross> Says dmesg.
<martalli> SeveredCross: Maybe you need a different usb cable.  Are you using the cable that came with your hard drive, or just another that fits?
<SeveredCross> The one that came.
<martalli> Well, then I'm stumped.  Sorry to waste your time
<martalli> =)
<coldsteal> martalli: im just saying im reinstalling 2night and im debating if i should goto gusty now or just wait
<SeveredCross> That's alright, never wasted.
<martalli> coldsteal: I would go for the gutsy
* SeveredCross waits for fsck to finish.
<coldsteal> well r there really big diff?
<nemik> so new dist-upgrade breaks a lot of stuff? some people on forums are complaining about PAM and hal preventing even login?
<SeveredCross> Haven't seen anything like that from anyone.
<nemik> OOffice-upgrade breaking things too?
<martalli> coldsteal: I don't kow if it is very dramatic, but for the most part it has been working great.  In my case, however, the intel HDA audio isn't working properly
<nemik> SeveredCross: how long ago since you dist-upgraded?
<SeveredCross> I've been at Gutsy since Tribe 2.
<coldsteal> my audio was great then it messed up and i never was able to fix it
<SeveredCross> I have the HDA Intel issue that martalli mentions, but other than that nothing.
<martalli> nemik: OOo is opening fine for me
<coldsteal> well i got it back but the mic doesnt work
<SeveredCross> And my only issue with HDA Intel is that LFE is not working.
<martalli> I think they will get the HDA intel audio working eventually
<nemik> Tribe 3 for me, but i mean when was last time you dist-upgraded? i tried now and there's many packages to do
<nemik> btw thread i'm referrring to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=548522
<martalli> Does kubuntu gutsy come with compiz or compiz-fusion by default?
<martalli> I had previously upgrade-manager -d'd from feisty, so compiz may have just ave been upgraded from feisty
<ziroday> wow, theres a load of new games in the repos
<blued> like what?
<berbsd> does anybody know how to turn on logging in evolution?
<tonyyarusso> berbsd: maybe --debug=FILE ?
<berbsd> doesn
<berbsd> t seem to work
<berbsd> I thought there was an environment variable to enable logging. I recall something from a looong time ago :-)
<berbsd> fyi, I am trying to understand why ldap queries don't work while they work perfectly in thunderbird...
<sparr> is there a #ubuntu-1?  im installing packages from dapper
<sparr> -2  :)
<eck> #ubuntu is for all currently supported versions of ubuntu, including dapper
<sparr> what if im mixing dapper with gutsy?
<eck> you're trying to install dapper packages from within gutsy?
<sparr> yes
<eck> good luck :-P
<sparr> yeah, thats about where i ended up  :)
<sparr> support for one of my cameras broke in edgy, so i need to waaaay downgrade gphoto2 and libgphoto2-2
<sparr> but they arent playing nice
<eck> have you filed a bug report?
<sparr> i wasnt sure if it was a bug
<sparr> get told all the time that mixing releases is unsupported
<eck> well it's a bug if it doesn't work post-dapper
<eck> i don't think you can file a bug if you're mixing repositories though
<eck> you might be able to install the old versions by pinning the versions to whatever the old release numbers are, but that might not work if the dependencies are too complex
<sparr> not mixing repositories per se, i went and got the debs manually  :)
<nemik> did the new libpam update break anything for anyone?
<joebob777as7> why does it take so long to ltsp-build-client in edubuntu gutsy?
<joebob777as7> am I the only one out of 171 to be awake?
<nemik> did the new libpam update break anything for anyone?
<aslan> hey guys... I am running gutsy amd64
<joebob777as7> welcome to the club aslan...
<aslan> I am trying to run nspluginwrapper, and it is erroring out looking for a file... I have also tried to install firefox32 and it errors out looking for the same file
<aslan> joebob777as7: thanks :)
<aslan> the file is libXcomposite.so.1
<blued> hehe, I thought they'd fixed that
<aslan> and it's nowhere on my system... any ideas where I can get that from ?
<blued> Bug 138145
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 138145 in ia32-libs "missing ia32 libXcomposite" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138145
<aslan> I ran nspluginwrapper successfully a couple months ago, and never saw this error before
<aslan> blued: damnit.. so there's no workaround yet ?
<blued> yeah, theres a really easy workaround on the bug thingie
<aslan> blued: ok cool, I'm looking at it
<blued> you basically download libXcomposite for i386, extract the two files and put them in /usr/lib32
<aslan> blued: lol ya that is easy :)
<rockets> Anybody running gutsy on an inspiron 1501?
<joebob777as7> rockets, you'd be better to search google for that one especially because of the time.
<rockets> joebob777as7, yeah, i have, all i find is stuff about tribe 2, tribe 3, thats too ol
<rockets> olf*
<rockets> old*
<rockets> grr
<joebob777as7> what are you wondering?
<joebob777as7> rockets, ?
<rockets> im wondering if the latest gutsy boots and runs properly on it
<joebob777as7> rockets, it should. i've been testing since tribe 3 on several laptops and never had a problem just getting them up and running. In fact i am already telling new converts to skip feisty all together.
<rockets> yeah but tribe 5 didnt work
<rockets> for me that is
<rockets> thats a horrible reccomendation joebob777as7, even if gutsy works today it could break tomorrow
<rockets> its not even beta
<joebob777as7> rockets, you can download the iso of the daily build and see if it boots to the live portion. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<aslan> blued: cool thanks man
<aslan> that got it all working :)
<joebob777as7> well thank you rockets i have had 4/4 good reports ... sorry your dell sucks
<leperkhanz> I want to make a screencast, what software should I use to record?  I'm looking for the easiest possible way.
<XSource> gtk-recordMyDesktop
<leperkhanz> what settings would be optimal for youtube upload?
<leperkhanz> and thanks, btw. :)\
<XSource> np
<joebob777as7> leperkhanz, alternative is http://xvidcap.sourceforge.net/
<leperkhanz> thnx.
<leperkhanz> will try gtk first.
<leperkhanz> like the jack option :D
<musikgoat> don't know if its gutsy related, but is having very low wispering speakers common with the beta?
<musikgoat> its been like this since the upgrade
<blued> could be an early sign of schizophrenia..
<blued> what are your speakers saying to you?
* musikgoat hears melodic rhythm of infusion (just very quietly at max volumes)
<musikgoat> using realtek alc861 oss mixer
<blued> does it happen always or just with certian apps or what?
<musikgoat> all sound it seems, media player, flash, vlc
<blued> check to see if PCM and Master are all the way up in mixer.  if so, I'd try logging out and setting up a second account to see if the problem follows.  If not, it's a config file somewhere in your profile that didn't get updated with a new setting
<musikgoat> kk
<blued> of course, it could also be a bug.. I'm running a VIA onboard audio thingie on my laptop here, so I'm not sure about the chipset.. no problems though here :)
<leperkhanz> Hey, I figured out how to do a screencast and record Tvtime real time, but it's all jumpy.  The video isn't smooth at all and hangs at points.
<leperkhanz> suggestions?
<leperkhanz> I just want to make a simple youtube video.
<leperkhanz> from video onto a tv capture card.
<leperkhanz> then I'll probably use kino or picasa.
<leperkhanz> OK, I installed MythTV, now how do I make it record a show?
<SlimG> I'm getting alot of "device not accepting address" errors in kern.log when trying to connect different usb devices, might this be a known gutsy problem?
<nIRV_> hi -- what does rhythmbox, gedit and gnome terminal have in common that could make these applications freeze upon resume from suspend? (freeze doesn't affect apps like firefox, synaptic, gnucalculator, etc.) (sorry, I'm lagging +/- 10 sec)
<nIRV_> gnome terminal freezes, but xterm doesn't ...
<keram> how come my mouse stopped working
<keram> my track point mouse
<keram> i even went in with x2vnc and the mouse wont work
<keram> :/
<nanonyme> did you upgrade between when it worked and when it didn't work?
<keram> nope
<keram> even shows up on dmesg when i plug in a usb mouse
<nanonyme> dunno, maybe you've done something at some point that borked your xorg.conf
<keram> closed lid and xscreensaver came on?
<jmg> flash player?
<jmg> !flash
<Ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jussi01> !gnash
<Ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<hetauma> hi can some1 link me a guide for upgradig from feisty to gutsy
<jussi01> !upgrade
<Ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Hobbsee> hetauma: "if you have to ask, you probably shouldnt be running gutsy"
<Hobbsee> NOTE TO ANYONE UPGRADING PAM:  YOUR X SESSION WILL BE STOPPED, YOU MAY NEED TO MANUALLY RESTART IT.
<aslan> hetauma: google is your friend
<aslan> Hobbsee: I just upgraded.. are you saying it turns off the gdm service ?
<aslan> Hobbsee: it didn't kill X in the middle of the upgrade
<Hobbsee> aslan: it should restart X, you get dropped back to a console
<aslan> Hobbsee: ya it didn't do that
<aslan> not during the upgrade of PAM here
<Hobbsee> hmm.  todays' upgrade?
<Hobbsee> it should have, i think
<aslan> Hobbsee: yep
<Hobbsee> aslan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/139074 and such
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 139074 in adept "System design flaw for GUI applications for package management" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<aslan> Hobbsee: I ran apt-get update; apt-get upgrade from cli
<Hobbsee> it's at least for kde then
<__tim> same here, x session continued to work just fine
<aslan> Hobbsee: ya it updated gdm but it didn't actually restart it.
<__tim> (gnome)
<aslan> gnome here as well.
<Hobbsee> hm.  may just be KDE
<nIRV_> anyone has been facing application freezes with gutsy after suspend->resume ? (rhythmbox, gnome terminal, etc.)
* jussi01 hugs Hobbsee
<Ayabara> I'm running gutsy with two monitors. A laptop with 1400x1050, and an lcd of 1600x1200 connected via dvi to a docking station. How can I check which resolution is being sent to the screens?
<Ayabara> I have ATI graphics and the restricted driver
<Ayabara> The "Screen and Graphics Preferences" doesn't really seem to do the trick for me...
<Ayabara> Should the mentioned config tool work event though I am using ATIs restricted driver?
* Hobbsee hugs jussi01 back
<jussi01> hehe, delayed reaction :P
* Hobbsee was marked as away...
<jussi01> Hobbsee: true... but I didnt look... :P
<jussi01> Hobbsee: hows things going? are you enjoying life as a core dev?
<jscinoz> hey guys, im trying to make a deb package using EPM, any ideas how you can use complex package names? (it wont let me put a "." or "-" in it)
<jussi01> epm?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: busy - assignments :(
<Hobbsee> jussi01: and lots of stuff on the motu-uvf / release team side of things
<jussi01> Hobbsee: sounds like lots of fun.... :P
<jussi01> Hobbsee: have you noticed how dead #kubuntu is?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: i hadnt been watching it
<jussi01> Hobbsee: we had 32 mins of inactivity...
<Hobbsee> wow
<leperkhanz> What is the best way to record video from a tvtuner card?
<leperkhanz> quick and easy?
<jussi01> leperkhanz: mythtv?
<slytherin> anyone seeing high CPu usage when trying to open terminal from desktop, using nautilus-open-terminal extension.
<pvandewyngaerde> usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libXcomposite.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<slytherin> pvandewyngaerde: I suppose there is a bug already for that
<pvandewyngaerde> and a solution ?
<pvandewyngaerde> i386 ?? i have 64 bit
<slytherin> pvandewyngaerde: I don't know solution. Try gnash perhaps for flash
<pvandewyngaerde> we should let AMD takeover adobe, and open specs for flash and photoshop and stuff
<gabdrach> hi all
<gabdrach> after yesterday upgrade, my swiftfox and thunderbird (standalone version)
<gabdrach> are broken
<gabdrach> swiftfox/swiftfox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gabdrach> but libgtk is installed :(
<gabdrach> anybody awake?
<gabdrach> :P
<kekZpriester> sure i'm awake, but i can't help you =P
<slytherin> gabdrach: I sure can find that file in my installation
<gabdrach> file exist. but i get that error. btw, im in amd64 running 32bits of swiftfox
<kekZpriester> btw, my xchat is quite smart, slytherin is in a
<kekZpriester> dark green
<slytherin> kekZpriester: LOL
<jeff_> Is it likely that running the gutsy kernel causes instability when running multiple X servers?
<terlmann> Ahh... my apt list is bigger than ever...
<terlmann> about 30 entries now
<terlmann> does anyone want to share ?
<terlmann> I have a ton of good entries
<terlmann> but somehow I feel I am missing a few
<terlmann> something rare and special
<ikonia> terlmann are you having a proble m?
<ikonia> problem ?
<terlmann> no ;-D
<jsomers> I only have the default ones and medibuntu, and I got everything I need
<mikedep333> hey, gutsy just failed to update for me, how do I clean this up / continue updating my system?
<terlmann> On the contrary , my Gutsy install is working fine
<jsomers> I don't see why so many extra repositories are needed
<terlmann> well I have e17, second life  , looking glass 3d... and all from apt through synaptic
<jsomers> mikedep333: how did it fail?
<jsomers> just an apt-get upgrade or from feisty -> gutsy?
<mikedep333> HAL failed to update or something
<mikedep333> from one revision of gutsy to another
<mikedep333> an apt-get upgrade, but from synaptic
<Pici> Do you have errors you can pastebin?
<terlmann> really, my gutsy is as stable as feisty.... kde is always breaking and everything is as slow as the day I installed it. :-D
<mikedep333> sorry, I just closed synaptic
<terlmann> so I use fluxbox
<terlmann> mike
<terlmann> try this
<kousotu> any ststus report on Bug #139000
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 139000 in fretsonfire "Firefox doesn't find alsa, works EVERYwhere else" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139000
<mikedep333> unless it is in a log somewhere
<kousotu> status*
<terlmann> sudo aptitude dist-upgrade -f
<ikonia> kousotu has the bug been updated ?
<mikedep333> ok, thx
<terlmann> is there any tool that lets me back up my GPG keys and repo list ?
<ikonia> cp
<Pici> cp
<ikonia> ha ha
<Pici> ikonia: hehe :)
<terlmann> I get tired of switching distros every so often and having to set it all up again
<terlmann> No , I mean it. I don't know how to backup my repo signing keys
<terlmann> and I have ones for 30 repos
<terlmann> well closer to 20
<ikonia> terlmann you can do a dump of all keys with apt
<ikonia> then re-import
<terlmann> how ?
<ikonia> you'll have to man apt as I've not got an apt box to hand
<terlmann> ok
<ikonia> which I appricaite is pain
<terlmann> your running... what ?
<ikonia> terlmann pardon ?
<terlmann> what distro are you using ?
<ikonia> ooh right
<terlmann> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place  << anyone else getting this ?
<ikonia> at the moment I'm on a development linux build for a compbatability test with glibc-svn and binutils-svn
<terlmann> so its a LFS system ?
<ikonia> no
<terlmann> so what is it ?
<ikonia> I'm one of the authors of LFS and Cross-LFS so I design the build process for LFS/Cross-LFS
<ikonia> so its a test build process
<terlmann> so then its LFS - alpha\
<ikonia> if it works parts of it may get filtered down into LFS
<ikonia> yeah, sort of
<ikonia> but I dont' think this is going anywhere, too many issues curently
<ikonia> way beyond alpha
<aka_youtube> is anyone experiencing the "open with" not working problem?
<slytherin> terlmann: I have seen thst ldconfig thing
<terlmann> is there any real speed gain for a i686 machine when using a source based machine (like LFS) over a binary package based os ( like ubuntu) ?
<ikonia> terlmann no
<terlmann> llo slytherin
<ikonia> terlmann I assure you not
<terlmann> k
<terlmann>  openoffice.org-writer depends on openoffice.org-core (= 1:2.3.0~rc1-1ubuntu1); however:
<terlmann>   Version of openoffice.org-core on system is 1:2.3.0~oog680m1-1ubuntu3.
<mikedep333> aka_youtube: I will try that out once my system starts up (it is running fs.ck now)
<aka_youtube> for about a month now, my "open with" and "open in terminal" (NAUTILUS) don't work anymore
<aka_youtube> thx mikedep333
<terlmann> something goingon
<Kou_Xchat> [08:54]  <kousotu> any status report on Bug #139000
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 139000 in fretsonfire "Firefox doesn't find alsa, works EVERYwhere else" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139000
<Kou_Xchat> aparently not..
<Kou_Xchat> there's a BIG bug in Konversation now :(
<terlmann> I love my konvi
<ikonia> love it 7.10 is in alpha and people think that frets on fire is going to be addressed in under 24 hours
<terlmann> not me
<Kou_Xchat> lol
<terlmann> I dont even use half my os
<mikedep333> well, it is after the feature freeze
<nanonyme> ikonia, well, isn't it if the users decide to fix it? :)
<terlmann> I just like to have it ;-)
<Kou_Xchat> terlman: I can't see any OUTPUT text
<terlmann> what you mean ?
<Kou_Xchat> I cn type all day though
<ikonia> Kou_Xchat is the bug your referecing the logging bug ?
<Kou_Xchat> I'll show you
<terlmann> any other unusual symptoms ?
<ikonia> nanonyme say again please, I didn't quite understand what you meant
<Kou_Xchat> ikonia, no
<terlmann> like user list blank ?
<terlmann> or menu text disappearing /
<Kou_Xchat> [09:00]  --> buzztracker has joined this channel (n=buzztrac@pelikan.garga.net).
<Kou_Xchat> [09:02]  --> Kou_Xchat has joined this channel (n=kousotu@adsl-68-20-12-52.dsl.emhril.ameritech.net).
<Kou_Xchat> [09:03]  --> Do`` has joined this channel (n=stuffor@dsl77-234-80-18.pool.tvnet.hu).
<Kou_Xchat> last 3 lines I see on Konversation
<terlmann> darn
<mikedep333> aka_youtube: "open with" for me works
<mikedep333> I forget how to enable "open in terminal"
<Kou_Xchat> yer tellin me...  I HATE Xchat....
<slytherin> terlmann: Did you do dist-upgrade?
<nanonyme> ikonia, that is, frets on fire users could become devs and try to help fixing the problem
<terlmann> slytherine
<terlmann> no
<terlmann> that was synaptic screwing up ;-)
<ikonia> nanonyme not in this situation
<ikonia> nanonyme the user is new to linux
<nanonyme> ah
<nanonyme> why is he using gutsy then?
<Kou_Xchat> my pc hhates fiesty
<ikonia> nanonyme don't open that can of worms, we've been through it 100000 times
<Kou_Xchat> it's too new and there are more problems with it thn gutsy
<terlmann> AHA
<terlmann> I didnt have all my files downloaded
<terlmann> so they coudnt install
<terlmann> Kou :
<nanonyme> ikonia, alright. fine by me. i guess i'm out of solutions then. carry on :)
<terlmann> if it hates fiesty
<terlmann> how does it like warty ?
<terlmann> :-P
<Kou_Xchat> ??
<jeff_> Is it likely that running the gutsy kernel causes instability when running multiple X servers?
<terlmann> jeff_ no idea
<terlmann> try it ;-)
<aka_youtube> mikedep333: sudo aptitude nautilus-open-terminal
<jeff_> I am lol
<terlmann> you can report back if it breaks ;-)
<ikonia> jeff_ a few people have complained of problems with the newer nvidia drivers
<terlmann> well
<terlmann> I complained about nvidia
<jeff_> i'm running an intel gfx chip
<Kou_Xchat> lol
<terlmann> but it wasnt then
<jeff_> it's a laptop
<terlmann> them
<Kou_Xchat> jeff_ which one?
<terlmann> it was my card
<terlmann> piece of crap
<jeff_> toshiba satellite p206-s6337
<jeff_> 205'
<Kou_Xchat> I meant the intel card
<Kou_Xchat> lol
* terlmann runs shreaking through the room
<terlmann> AHH
<terlmann> a toshiba devil lappie
* terlmann runs to get a chainsaw
<mluser-work> Anyone having problems putting their laptops on suspend using the 2.6.22 kernels?
<jeff_> lol a  Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<terlmann> good card
<Kou_Xchat> jeff_, sam one I have lol
<mluser-work> If I revert back to the 2.6.20 kernels, suspend starts working again
<jeff_> nice
<ikonia> mluser-work which suspend binaries are you using ?
<terlmann> exellent drivers
<Kou_Xchat> the chip works ok for me
<mluser-work> ikonia: I'm running gutsy
<ikonia> Kou_Xchat I thought you had ati ?
<jeff_> well I know that running on the gutsy kernel can occasionally cause the keyboard to completely lock up when running multiple X servers
<Kou_Xchat> ikonia,: Just because I ASK about ATI dosn't mean I have it
<ikonia> mluser-home sorry , I mean which binaiys to drop the laptop into suspend
<terlmann> HA
<jeff_> but idk if it would happen with the feisty kernel
<aka_youtube> does nautilus have a log I can consult?
<jeff_> I'll have to dl the old one again and report bacl
<jeff_> back'
<ikonia> Kou_Xchat, I thought you did have it ati cards.
<terlmann> ATi rules if its older than a 9500 , but , the fps is low
<mluser-work> ikonia: this is mluser-work, but I'm using the applet in kde to do the suspend, which by the way works fine when I boot into the 2.6.20 kernel
<Kou_Xchat> ikonia, no I was thinking of getting a medion Desktop with an ATI Radeon Xpress 1250
<Kou_Xchat> X1250*
<mikedep333> aka_youtube: yeah, open in terminal does not work for me
<ikonia> mluser-work no idea, there are two binaries that can put a machine into suspend, so I guess you need to know which one the kde applet calls
<mluser-work> ikonia: The same problem happens when I use the applet in gnome to suspend
<terlmann> bsddb.db.DBInvalidArgError: (22, 'Invalid argument -- /var/lib/apt/listchanges.db: unsupported hash version: 9')
<terlmann> AAAH
<Kou_Xchat> does anyone else have an issue with konversation? I happened before the update, so that can't be it
<terlmann> still working
<ikonia> mluser-work same applies I guess, which one does it call
* terlmann praises the aptitude makers
<yaser> hey has any one here got to run matlab, everything install perfectly but when i try to start it up it closes with the following message,MATLAB: xcb_xlib.c:50: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed.
<Kou_Xchat> lol
<mikedep333> I want to test something out
<terlmann> mike
<aka_youtube> mikedep333: did open with stop working after install of open-terminal?
<terlmann> here
<mikedep333> can anyone link me to a page with an mp3 in the background
<terlmann> you can help me test
<mluser-work> ikonia: can you give me the name of the binary to call from the command line so I can see if it works with it?
<terlmann> my entire apt list
<mikedep333> terlmann: I updated my system now
<mikedep333> thx
<ikonia> mluser-work not of the top of my head, there is suspend2 and another, they are fighting over which one should link into the kernel
<mikedep333> aka_youtube: I can still do "open with"
<aka_youtube> hmmm
<aka_youtube> thanks !
<mikedep333> np
<yaser> how can i post this gutsy error, because it worked perfectly in Feisty...
<ikonia> yaser gustys a moving target at the moment, best not to try 3rd party support yet until its a bit more stable
<Kou_Xchat> ikonia, funnythat the 3rd pary stuff is working better though
<mikedep333_alt_c> terlmann: repeat that to me on this account
<yaser> ikonia, if you think so
<mikedep333_alt_c> and what is in your repo exactly?
<terlmann> ok
<terlmann> everything !
<ikonia> Kou_Xchat how can it be working better, he's just said it doesn't even start up ?
<mikedep333_alt_c> everything?
<mikedep333_alt_c> are you mirroring the ubuntu repo?
<terlmann> nope
<terlmann> just wait
<terlmann> here
<terlmann> take a look at this
<terlmann> lots of crazy software there
<mikedep333_alt_c> ok, fine
<terlmann> and all packaged for debian
<terlmann> so most works
<terlmann> like second life ;-)
<terlmann> and googleearth
<mikedep333_alt_c> only because I don't care about my alpha ubuntu box
<Do``> hmm
<terlmann> I looked around on the web
<terlmann> ok
<Do``> i just did an upgrade and a restart
<Do``> and now i cant start anything
<Do``> Unable to open binary database <- the same error message for any command
<Do``> what could have gone wrong?
<Kou_Xchat> type "commands"
<Do``> same error
<Do``> http://pastebin.com/mf2a8113
<Do``> pastebin'd
<mikedep333> terlmann: deb.opera.com could not be found
<mikedep333> or rather it's packages.gz
<mikedep333> and link my other comp to the gpg key
<mikedep333_alt_c> can anyone link me to a web page with an mp3 in the background?
<mikedep333_alt_c> I wanna test something out
<mikedep333_alt_c> google did not help
<aka_youtube> anyone know if nautilus has a log file somewhere?
<Do``> so what can i do to be able to start ... anything?
<Do``> some of the menu items work, some of them dont
<Do``> and i cant do anything like this
<Pici> try running the programs from the terminal and look for errors
<Do``> this is the error
<Do``> and i cant run basically anything
<Pici> like what?
<Pici> ls?
<Pici> Anything thats only terminal based? I dont have a gui here to test with.
<Do``> that works, but i cant start ... googleearth or gimp or wine applications o
<Do``> google earth works only if i start it from the binary location
<Do``> same goes for wine stuff
<Do``> and gimp just sucks :D
<MrKeuner> hi, is there a live version of near current version of gutsy?
<MrKeuner> does this mean No? or does it mean nobody is here, yet?
<Pici> MrKeuner: you can look on cdimage.ubuntu.com to see if there is anything.  The images were oversized the last time I looked though.
<MrKeuner> Pici: I thought they weren't live cd
<MrKeuner> Ah OK No they were. thanks Pici
<Pici> The ones from today are oversized though, you won't be able to burn the,
<Pici> them
<MrKeuner> downloading this one: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20070910.1/
<Pici> Good luck :)
<Hobbsee> i dobut the install will work
<Hobbsee> better to upgrade off tribe 5
<Pici> Thats not very optimistic.
<MrKeuner> Des that mean, I get a tribe 5 version and then do a dist-upgrade
<Pici> But you would know ;)
<MrKeuner> I won't install it actually, just wanna have a look at the look and feel
<MrKeuner> i am happy with my 7.04
<MrKeuner> except some freezes :(
<Hobbsee> Pici: nah, just means that i have a fair idea of what state the archive is in, when we're not near a release
<Hobbsee> Pici: i doubt the livefses are currently building
<Hobbsee> ooh, they are for i386
<Hobbsee> ppc is still broken
<Hobbsee> Pici: you know what?  i think they might actually work
<Hobbsee> assuming the installer isnt broken currently
<Pici> One can only hope.
<Hobbsee> the livefses are building on most arches, there's no particular errors (or i cant find where to find them)
<Pici> Hm.
<Hobbsee> heh. modulo sparc, and ppa
<Hobbsee> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/gutsy_probs.html
<Hobbsee> not bad at all
<Toma-> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-11-rt (amd64 i386)
<Toma-> :(
<Hobbsee> darned pam upgrade.
<aka_youtube> my nautilus right-click menu shows up, but does not follow-through when I click on an item.. Im running gutsy on a p4 64bit.. Anyone has a suggestion?
<ImTwisted> hello, is the mp3 encoding in ffmpeg working on gutsy?
<Skyfalcon866> can i use gusty now?
<aka_youtube> anyone knows how to fix the nautllus context-menu prblem?
<aka_youtube> .. or how to diagnose it?
<mora> got alsa 1.0.14 in the upgrade now, which broke sound for me... it there a way to go back to alsa 1.0.13?
<MisterN> is gutsy well on schedule? :)
<osmosis> ubuntu-xen-desktop (0.0.1-2ubuntu4) [universe]     Xen software for running on desktops
<osmosis> ubuntu-xen-desktop-amd64 (0.0.1-2ubuntu4) [universe]     Xen software for running on desktops
<osmosis> ubuntu-xen-server (0.0.1-2ubuntu4) [universe]     Xen software for running on servers
<osmosis> can't we give these better descriptions ?
<Tomcat_> MisterN: Looks good I think...
<PriceChild> osmosis, file bugs with new descriptions if you really want?
<MisterN> i'm currently facing race conditions with feisty (every second time, it does not boot), so i think i'll upgrade to gutsy when the beta is out - feasible?
<osmosis> what is the default kernel in gutsy ?
<PriceChild> MisterN, please don't upgrade to gutsy until its release.
<PriceChild> !info linux-image-generic
<PriceChild> !test
<Ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.11.12 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Ubotu> Failed.
<PriceChild> osmosis, ^
<MisterN> PriceChild: i always thought that beta means "almost stable, no serious problems"?
<PriceChild> MisterN, "we hope"... again, please don't use gutsy until its release
<osmosis> MisterN: no known serious problems, potential serious problems. untested.
<PriceChild> MisterN, for all you know... the beta could be released with some random new bug that wipes partition tables
<osmosis> reisercough
<Ubulindy> Hi, this morn I got 57 updates, of which some aborted. I got error 404's. Looked in software properties, and I have: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/commercial/binary-i386/Packages-gz:404     &  ........../commercial/source/Sources.gz:404
<Ubulindy> which ones' should I have instead?
<Pici> I didnt think that the gutsy commercial archives were up
<Ubulindy> ok, so what should I put in the software properties?
<Ubulindy> obviously, I need to "add"
<Ubulindy> Ive been receiving updates fine, up until today
<Pici> Thats the only repository that you have?
<Ubulindy> yes, that one and the 2cd one, that I didnt write out all the way
<Ubulindy> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/commercial/source/Sources.gz
<Ubulindy> and 2 auth signing keys
<Ubulindy> ubuntu archive automatic signing key & ubuntu cd image automatic signing key
<Pici> Are all the other repositories working?  Did you just upgrade?
<Ubulindy> I got a partial upgrade 2 days ago
<Ubulindy> only a partial
<Ubulindy> and they are the only 2 repositories that I have
<Pici> Ubulindy: Thats not correct.
<Ubulindy> ?
<Ubulindy> the only 2 under software properties
<Larry1981> Why no Tribe 6 release ?
<joumetal> Larry1981 see topic
<Ubulindy> all in all, Im finding this to be pretty damn stable, not 1 crash! woo hoo!
<Pici> !tribe6 | Larry1981
<Ubotu> Larry1981: Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) Tribe 6 is not a formal release, but rather a bugfixing milestone.  Please see http://tinyurl.com/3ytk9g for more information.
<Pici> Ubulindy: This is my sources.list http://pastebin.ca/694181
<Larry1981> oops sorry did not read up to the end hehe
<Ubulindy> Pici, looking now
<Ubulindy> Pici, that should do it! Thanks so much!!! :-)
<Ubulindy> have a great day, all! bye
<mrtimdog> Hi, anyone else having problems with amarok and mp3 files in gutsy?
<roe> noe
<roe>   ^p
<mrtimdog> roe: ok, thanks. Well, now what have I gone and done.....??
<osmosis> how can I revert my config files back to original for a particular package?
<mrtimdog> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh <package-name>
<jsomers> that doesn't seem to do anything with me, unless it does not reconfigure gconf properties :x
<mrtimdog> Not sure how to revert gconf settings.
<mora> anyone know how i can go back to a previous version of a package? i need to go back to alsa 1.0.13, from 1.0.14 which was in the update that i ran today.
<mora> it's not included in "available versions" in synaptic
<bsm> hello, im searching the ipw3945 module in gutsy but i cant find it
<bsm> kernel is 2.6.22-11
<albert23> bsm: should be here: /lib/modules/2.6.22-11-generic/ubuntu/wireless/ipw3945/ipw3945.ko
<benanz1> Gutsy provides it's own module for iSight cameras "isight_usb" -- but the GStreamer functionality is broken.  I added it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist so I could use the SVN version of "uvcvideo" -- but now there isn't a camera detected.  What to do?
<__tim> it should be fixed in v4l2src in gst-plugins-good CVS, FWIW
<bsm> i dont have the /ubuntu folder... is it in another package but linux-image albert23?
<albert23> it's in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-11-generic
<albert23> that should be installed via linux-generic
<bsm> it wasnt. i did not do a full upgrade to gutsy, i just want a newer kernel
<albert23> sorry, in that case I don't know which package you can install safely
<fuoco> wow what's up with the daily live cd's size?
<Jacob> Props to whoever did the new Launchpad icons in the help menu. They look really nice now. :D
<finalbeta> !paste
<Ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tehrandom> is there any known issues with updating the kernel and having the kernel source package get broken?
<tehrandom> i did a "tag all upgradables" and let it upgrade, then i had to recompile my vmware against the kernel, and it complained about no /usr/src/linux/includes
<tehrandom> sure enough, there's a linux-source-2.6.20.tar.bz2 file, but it wont extract, and there's no linux folder
<bsm> big thanks albert23, you led me the way :)
<gib> I went to install openssl-server and can't find the package for gutsy?  What is it called now?
<asisak> I guess you wanted to install openssh-server.
<asisak> !info openssh-server gutsy
<Ubotu> openssh-server: secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.6p1-5 (gutsy), package size 241 kB, installed size 640 kB
<gib> Oh, duh, Why have I been trying openssl, when I meant openssh, :)) stupid of me.
<fixed> hey, can i get some help with gutsy around here?
<esperegu_> saluton!
<fixed> i have a problem with gnome, is kinda the gnome menu doesn't have icons
<fixed> and in the windows the icon of that window appears in the middle
<esperegu_> Is it already save to upgrade to Gutsy?
<fixed> it's the same as this guy problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511872&highlight=gnome+menu+icons
<fixed> any ideas?
<Xero> esperegu, it's safe as long as you backup /home and do a FRESH INSTALL, not an upgrade.
<esperegu_> Xero: gues I have to wait then.
<esperegu_> I just dd-ed everything to my new laptop
<esperegu_> hmm.. waiting a month is not cool :-(
<DanaG> Yay, now to do netinstall over GbE.... yay!
<rambo3> really good job on this edition . Most GUI look improved so far.
<gnomefreak> anything break and not get fixed in the last week i should be aware of
<ziroday> why cant school start at a earthly time at like 9.00 so i could wake up at 7
<laptop> How do I get mine to upgrade to the beta?
<PriceChild> laptop, there is no beta
<DShepherd> laptop, there's no alpha either.. right PriceChild ?
<PriceChild> DShepherd, no, gutsy is currently alpha
<ziroday> DShepherd: tribe :)
<DShepherd> hmm....
<DShepherd> duh DShepherd
<ziroday> DShepherd: i tihnk were at tribe 5
<ziroday> or 4
<LordFloppy_> 6 actually
<LordFloppy_> but its not official or whatever
<ziroday> yeah well close
<PriceChild> tribe 6 is a milestone rather than a release
<ziroday> exaclty
<peter_> Hello.....Does anyone know if support for udf 2.5 will be included with Gutsy?
<peter_> Failing that, can anyone help with a patch for feisty?
<peter_> Helloooooo?
<d4rkmonkey> hi
<peter_> Does anyone know anything about this possibility?
<d4rkmonkey> No?
<peter_> sorry d4rkmonkey , I'm looking for udf 2.5 info....I apologize for being so cryptic
<d4rkmonkey> peter_ I have no idea waht udf 2.5 is..
#ubuntu+1 2007-09-13
<attunix> When's tribe 6 coming out?
<PriceChild> attunix, tribe 6 is a milestone, it won't be a release like the others
<Xero> attunix, it is not a release
<PriceChild> ie bugs are targeted for it, but it won't be made into a cd
<attunix> I know.
<attunix> Do you know when it's coming out, though, it's taking a while for the next milestone to come out?
<attunix> Where can I find the planned Gutsy artwork? (meaning, wallpaper)
<d4rkmonkey> http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1709545 <--- ben folds is awesome!
<d4rkmonkey> and postal service is ok...
<habeeb> Hello, Gutsy can't mount my external hard disk as normal, I had to tweak it. Feisty does it normally, tho.
<d4rkmonkey> erm.
<d4rkmonkey> wrong channel.
<d4rkmonkey> fuck why do I keep doing that?
<jrib> habeeb: tweak it how?
<habeeb> jrib, yeah, we get to the problem. I had to wipe my hard drive, yesterday, so I don't remember. But basicaly, I had to install ntfs-3g and the rest, and then modify the fstab entry. Sorry that I can't help you further with what I did (I was searching o nthe forums for liek 1 hour, so I'm not sure what I used in the end), but I can always tell you my HD model
<habeeb> Is this a known issue btw?
<jrib> habeeb: no idea if it's known, best place to check is bugs.ubuntu.com
<manchicken> So I was hoping that power management might be nicer under gnome.
<manchicken> It appears that I've got no such luck.
<laptop> how do I upgrade my ubuntu to the unfinished GG?
<laptop> i wont say beta because apparently theres some semantic game with that
<laptop> ?  is there a package in synaptic?
<gershon> hello, i have a broken mkinitramfs
<gershon> /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs: 13: getopt: not found
<gershon> apt-file search bash
<gershon> hmm, so how do u search apt-file?
<d4rkmonkey> gershon have you tried man apt-file ?
<d4rkmonkey> nvm..
<Xero> Warkrafting tiem!!!
<gershon> d4rkmonkey: yeah, problem is its not syncing, apt-file update
<gershon> so im guessing mkinitramfs comes from initramfs-tools?
<d4rkmonkey> I don't know? I'm not vry helpful most of the time...
<d4rkmonkey> *very
<gershon> coz its broke.
<Toma-> whos in charge of the souund theme?
<Toma-> -u
<gershon> W: The "upgrade" command is deprecated; use "safe-upgrade" instead.
<gershon> hehe, commandline aptitude was acting up, so i dist-upgraded
<Toma-> So canonical are the only folks that choose art? :(
<gershon> u talking about ubuntustudio?
<Toma-> no, the art packages
<Toma-> imo, the apple swirls and waves should be scrapped
<gershon> in the sound theme?
<Toma-> in the wallpapers :) i want to get my grubby hands on the sound theme sources
<sid> I have a single layer DVD-R (it's a movie), and I wanted to copy this movie to another DVD-R, I have a dvdrom drive, and an additional dvd-rw drive. What program can I use to easily do this?
<bdgraue> hi, i got this at the last update, some errors with apparmor http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14914/
<aka_youtube> Hi, can someone help me with a nautilus contaxt-menu problem please?
<gershon> gershon is back on track, and out single user :)
<aka_youtube> my context (right-click) menu works half way only
<sparr> so, whats the story with massively crippled konqueror in gutsy?
<sparr> someone else has to have noticed it by now
<d4rkmonkey> sparr maybe its just your system for some reason... I've seen many people come into this channel and say that something is crippled when it works fine for everyone else.
<hydrogen> it works fine for me ^
<sparr> this isnt something small
<sparr> the entire program has changed
<sparr> it has new sidebars that didnt exist before
<sparr> different View->View Mode entries
<sparr> a new location bar widget
<sparr> this is a massive change
<sparr> some of it is better
<sparr> but a lot of old features are missing
<sparr> i dont know how anyone could not get what im talking about
<sparr> its like a completely different program
<hydrogen> not for me..
<sparr> help, about kde
<sparr> 3.5.7?
<sparr> whoa
<sparr> its not konqueror
<sparr> its something called Dolphin
<maccam94> dolphin?
<sparr> wtf?
<hydrogen> dolphins the new default file manager
<sparr> ive got debconf set to ask EVERY question, and i dont recall being asked about replacing konqueror
<hydrogen> you can uninstall it if you want to keep using konqueror
<sparr> dolphin is insanely inferior to konqueror, i dont see how it could possibly be a viable replacement before gutsy releases
<hydrogen> if thats your opinion, than uninstall it and use konqueror
<d4rkmonkey> ...
<sparr> at least dash ASKED if i wanted to replace bash as sh
<sparr> and thats a hell of a lot less of a workflow-destroying change than this
<hydrogen> ...
<sparr> dolphin doesnt have HALF the view modes of konqueror
<hydrogen> i've already given you the solution
<hydrogen> Instead of ranting
<hydrogen> either fix it, or be quiet
<sparr> i think you misunderstand my problem
<sparr> my problem isnt getting back to konqueror
<sparr> my problem is that dolphin is replacing konqueror as the default
<sparr> everyone ive ever walked through selecting kde over gnome has loved the versatility of konq as a file manager over nautilus.  this is a huge hole in kubuntu's edge over ubuntu
<DanaG> http://hardocp.com/news.html?news=MjgwMTksLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdCwsLDE=  -- woah, ATI releases 900 pages of GPU specs.
<DanaG> Sadly, it's only for recent cards.
<maccam94> i think it'll apply to older cards as well
<sparr> im more impressed by QNX releasing the source to their microkernel, and soon their whole OS
<maccam94> plus they've already released older specs under NDA before, so they'll probably re-release them without NDA
<hydrogen> sparr: Its a prepatory move for kde4 I believe... I think its a little to soon myself
<hydrogen> but then again I use konsole as my file manager so I'm fairly indifferent
<sparr> hydrogen: ill have to check out the kde4 version of dolphin and see if its better
<hydrogen> it is :)
<sparr> for now, dolphin doesnt even come close to what ive come to expect konqueror to do
<sparr> no 'Image View' and no 'File Size View' make it worthless for me
<sparr> 90% of my use of konqueror is to manipulate my photos in route from the camera to my albums, and to find and manage large files
<hydrogen> so uninstall it :)
<sparr> and the other 10% of the time, for normal file management, i dont think i could live without tabs...
<hydrogen> or you can reconfigure it
<sparr> no tabs, what is this, 1995?
<hydrogen> somewhere
<d4rkmonkey> hmm
<d4rkmonkey> I'm curious as to what this konquerer is...
<hydrogen> tabs are fairly overrated
* d4rkmonkey installs it
<d4rkmonkey> I don't need KDE for konquerer!!!
<sparr> d4rkmonkey: its the kde file manager / web browser
<maccam94> d4rkmonkey: well, it's a KDE equivalent of nautilus/windows explorer
<sparr> its by far the most advanced of its sort of app that ive encountered
<hydrogen> well
<d4rkmonkey> I know its the file manager, I meant I was curious as to how well it works
<hydrogen> its not the equivilent
<maccam94> i think it's a bit more like explorer, since it does both web and file system
<hydrogen> its kind of like the superbetter :)
<d4rkmonkey> ermm..
<d4rkmonkey> my terminal isn't liking me very much right now..
<maccam94> meh, i don't like kde apps, they start too many services (i don't use gnome or kde, i use e17)
<hydrogen> oh
<d4rkmonkey> nvm! it was just being retarded
<hydrogen> you use the constant buzzword
<hydrogen> that will never be released
* hydrogen stops trolling :)
<maccam94> what, e17?
<maccam94> you're talking to someone who enjoys running gentoo unstable
<maccam94> releases mean nothing to me, just my clients ;-)
<d4rkmonkey> I don't think I'd ever really need konquerer...
<d4rkmonkey> what is e17?
<sparr> d4rkmonkey: view, view mode, file size view
<hydrogen> its a different window manager
<maccam94> lightweight, pretty window manager ^_^
<hydrogen> and desktop environment
<d4rkmonkey> :O
<Toma-> its not a DE
<hydrogen> its very close
<hydrogen> it has lots and lots of applications
<d4rkmonkey> sparr I don't like konquerer.
<sparr> kde is so much more than a window manager.  kwin is the window manager, you can easily use e17 instead of kwin.
<Toma-> yeh, but its not :)
<maccam94> well, it has kind of become a DE
<hydrogen> that are ecentric
<hydrogen> almost eccentric
<maccam94> it's got a whole bunch of it's own apps (they all start with e)
<hydrogen> :)
<laptop> what is the command for upgrading to the latest build of Gutsy Gibbon?
<maccam94> and a file manager
<Toma-> go ask if its a DE in #e
<sparr> i like kde because of all the DE stuff, not the WM stuff.  i like that kioslaves let me open sftp:// URLs directly in kate and kdevelop
<d4rkmonkey> laptop if you already have gutsy installed, it just updates automatically in the system updates..
<h1st0> laptop: aske in #ubuntu+1
<d4rkmonkey> laptop if not, try update-manager -d
<sparr> THAT feature, more than anything else, is why ive always loved kde
<d4rkmonkey> laptop or update-manager -c -d
<hydrogen> h1st0: where do you think we are :)
<d4rkmonkey> h1st0 this is #ubuntu+1...
<laptop> okay
<h1st0> hydrogen: lol wow wrong channel
<laptop> which one?
<d4rkmonkey> laptop which one what?
<laptop> with the c or without
<maccam94> you've got the engage dock, you've got the enlightenment window manager, you've got the new file manager (can't remember the name), you've got the entrance login manager... what does a DE consist of?
<d4rkmonkey> laptop both should work... theoretically... there was some bug though that affected some people where their meta-release file wasn't proper, I can help you with that if thats the case, cus I went through that
<laptop> ahh okkay
<maccam94> oh shoot... i came in here to ask about some bugs... got sidetracked lol
<maccam94> i've got feisty upgraded to gutsy on an old latitude
<Toma-> maccam94: no really, its not a DE. yet.
<hydrogen> e17 will be
<maccam94> brightness control is totally broken
<hydrogen> if it ever gets released
<hydrogen> which is doubtful :)
<maccam94> it doesn't need to be released, even under development it's stable enough ;-)
<laptop> THAT WORKED THANK YOU
<maccam94> for me anyway
<sparr> maccam94: a DE is about integration and services, not about applications
<d4rkmonkey> laptop no problem, lay off the caps though ;)
<sparr> maccam94: kioslaves are a major part of what makes KDE great
<maccam94> sparr: integration with what?
<sparr> maccam94: other parts of the DE  :)
<maccam94> sparr: yes, i just don't like having to run them all for a single KDE app
<sparr> maccam94: EVERY kde application can open sftp:// and smb:// and ftp:// URLs directly, because KDE provides that.
<maccam94> sparr: i know the concept behind them
<maccam94> if i was running the whole DE, i'm sure they would be useful
<sparr> i dont know how i would live, as a web developer, without being able to do sftp:// and ftp:// in my editors
<laptop> name os not defined?>
<maccam94> but i don't WANT it to start all of those "features" when all I want to do is play my local music files in amarok
<laptop> NameError
<maccam94> oh shoot, what's that fix for the missing release file for laptop?
<laptop> Global name os not defined
<maccam94> laptop: missing release file?
<d4rkmonkey> uhh
<d4rkmonkey> meta-release ?
<maccam94> that thingy
<hydrogen> !update
<Ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<laptop> dbus not defined
<d4rkmonkey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42/ <-- that was my meta-release
<d4rkmonkey> try replacing your ~/.update-manager-core/meta-release file with http://paste.ubuntu.com/42/
<maccam94> but yeah, i've got a bug with brightness control
<maccam94> anyone i should get troubleshooting tips from, or should i submit a bug, or what?
<d4rkmonkey> try submitting a bug, my brightness controls didn't work properly until recently.. and sometimes they randomly go to near-dimmest setting
<maccam94> another issue i've seen is i've tried the fast user switching applet
<maccam94> but the new account cannot use the touchpad or mouse buttons
<maccam94> the push stick works in both sessions, but no mouse buttons or touchpad functionality in the new session
<h1st0> debaiting whether I should compile the 2.6.22 from kernel org....
<d4rkmonkey> no.
<d4rkmonkey> why would you?
<h1st0> d4rkmonkey: just to add some stuff and get rid of some other thing sthat I don't need
<d4rkmonkey> pffft
<d4rkmonkey> not worth it
<h1st0> low latency etc..
<d4rkmonkey> PFFFT
<h1st0> lol
<h1st0> mostly just to do it to learn
<h1st0> maybe i'll make a seperate partition and point grub at it and play over there.
<h1st0> idk guess I could build a deb then it wouldnt' matter.
<SeveredCross> Compiling kernels has never ended well for me.
<SeveredCross> Almost every time, it's been unable to find root fs.
<SeveredCross> Even though I have libata and all the stuff that I should need to read this HDD, but still nada.
<SeveredCross> And when you look at it, compiling your own kernel is hardly necessary nowadays...Most things are modules that you can unload at your leisure.
<SeveredCross> If you don't wanna rmmod session after session, just blacklist it.
<Toma-> h1st0: if you do want to learn, go ahead. its a fun experience applying patchsets
<Toma-> just keep a working kernel handy, as always
<h1st0> Oh yeah i still have my kernel know I'm just thinking of doing it for learning experience.
<SeveredCross> Anyone know of a way to get the date the system was installed?
<SeveredCross> (If there is a way...)
<SeveredCross> I could've sworn there was one, but I don't know it.
<maccam94> there might be a log file created by the ubuntu installer
<maccam94> i forget where it is though
<h1st0> maccam94: proly in /var/log somewhere
<SeveredCross> Ah, found it.
<SeveredCross> /var/log/installer
<h1st0> wow they've seriously messed up my video performance with xorg updates
<h1st0> getting horrible rates in counter strike
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<SeveredCross> My X performance has actually improved heh.
<h1st0> I have nvidia using nvidia-glx though
<h1st0> half tempte dto try the nivdia.com driver though this is just unplayable now.
<xtknight> network manager (nm-applet) is still broken, huh?   shows my conn. as d/c when it's really up
<maccam94> nm works for me
<xtknight> i got to see failsafe X today though.  quite awesome (w/ its share of roadblocks of course)
* SeveredCross hasn't seen failsafe X yet.
<xtknight> my nm works if i ifdown&&ifup but at startup nm-applet is always showing d/c
<root__> how without cron do I pass bash a command to execute another command sometime from now?
<SeveredCross> at!
<root__> nmapplet is broken
<IntuitiveNipple> which version? 0.6.5 works fine for me and always has
<root__> dont use it
<SeveredCross> nmapplet works for me too.
<IntuitiveNipple> xtknight: I'd check NetworkManagerDispatcher then
<xtknight> root__, i figure as much
<SeveredCross> There was some breakage around tribe 3.
<SeveredCross> But it's been fixed for a long time.
<xtknight> hmm Dispatcher?
<SeveredCross> nm-applet 0.6.5
<root__> just remove it from your panel if it shows contrary to the real setup
<h1st0> root__: sleep?
<root__> otherwise you have a problem
<IntuitiveNipple> xtknight: "ps -ef | grep NetworkManager" should show two: NetworkManager and NetworkManagerDispatcher
<xtknight> why are there so many regressions ? i just want a working network icon
<root__> sleep how long ?
<root__> does it run in minutes ?
<h1st0> root__: how long do you want it to wait to run the command
<h1st0> root__: man sleep
<root__> 2 hs
<root__> ok
<root__> thanks!
<SeveredCross> sleep 7200 && command
<SeveredCross> Should do it.
<xtknight> IntuitiveNipple, yup it does
<root__> just run wine doors
<IntuitiveNipple> xtknight: is this x86 arch with 32-bit or 64-bit?
<Toma-> SeveredCross: you know you can specify minutes and hours?
<xtknight> IntuitiveNipple, amd64 ubuntu
* SeveredCross had no idea.
<IntuitiveNipple> ok, I'm running 64-bit here, no problems
<root__> oops
<Toma-> 3m = 3 minutes :)
<SeveredCross> I never bothered to use it for any lengthy period of time, I just figured all it did was seconds.
<root__> how do I switch back to the other thingy
<xtknight> IntuitiveNipple, so when you restart, nm-applet reports there your interface is up?
<root__> im in bitchx
<xtknight> if i restart eth0 it will work forever untli next boot.
<root__> hmm
<IntuitiveNipple> xtknight: After my laptop de-hibernated earlier the nmapplet was missing so I simply restarted NetworkManager...
<IntuitiveNipple> xtknight: try "sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/26NetworkManagerDispatcher stop && sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager stop && sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager start && sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/26NetworkManagerDispatcher start"
<xtknight> still hear me ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes
<xtknight> ya it acted like it was restarting interface
<xtknight> i guess it was just restarting nm-applet but it shows connected now
<xtknight> often i get info in network manager that says 0.0.0.0 even when connection is up,  this is sporadic
<SeveredCross> Well
<SeveredCross> Restarting NetworkManager won't restart nm-applet
<xtknight> w/e Int typed fixed it for me
<SeveredCross> nm-applet runs on its own process and talks to NetworkManager via DBus.
<SeveredCross> He restarted NetworkManager and NetworkManagerDispatcher
<SeveredCross> I was just pointing out. :)
<xtknight> i'm the only one with this problem i take it ?
<xtknight> lol i'm used to this
<SeveredCross> I've never had it to be honest.
<xtknight> ah.  i have had it in feisty when everyone had it, and have had it in gutsy forever
<IntuitiveNipple> xtknight: I'm pretty hot on the bug-tracker and not seen anything similar for nmapplet. The recent issues with NM and open networks with ipw3945 are sorted as of last weekend
<xtknight> my network driver (sky2) is a mess, maybe that's part of the problem
<xtknight> i have lots of network issues too
<IntuitiveNipple> xtknight: I was about to suggest that
<IntuitiveNipple> sounds like you need to solve those first :)
<xtknight> yeah sky2 issues that is although my router/cable modem have been great lately
<xtknight> reported a bug for it, i'm trying a new kernel right now to see if sky2 issues are fixed
<xtknight> i hate to overload them with more bugs so i will wait after i'm not having any more sky2 issues until i report nm-applet bugs
<IntuitiveNipple> The sooner things are reported, the sooner they'll show up on someone's radar
<IntuitiveNipple> as long as they're definite problems, not just symptoms of another problem :)
<xtknight> ya no idea really.  usually i just wait and see if updates fix it
<IntuitiveNipple> Gutsy has started to show some polish this past 10 days
<xtknight> i've reported so many bugs despite my 'wait and watch' approache
<xtknight> i think they will have to have a section on the pie chart for me :p
<IntuitiveNipple> I was working on three ACPI bugs, and fixes elsewere solved them! I still don't know what changed, but at least it eased up my workload :)
<IntuitiveNipple> lol
* xtknight tries to suspend his pc, don't expect me to come back soon
<h1st0> well the nvidia.com drivers provide better performance but a few other issues have popped up.
<h1st0> Can switch to a virtual console screen just goes black.  And if desktop effects is running switching back to f7 will lock up the pc
<h1st0> Begining to lose faith in ubuntu
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> i don't blame you
<hydrogen> using an alpha product
<hydrogen> that doesn't work right
<hydrogen> what the fuck is ubuntu thinking
<h1st0> No thats not the problem the problem is these bugs have been here since feisty yet they are ignored
<h1st0> in feisty you couldn't even switch users using nvidia card system would lock up.
<h1st0> ubuntu blames nvidia nvidia blames ubuntu etc... problem never gets fixed.
<h1st0> So i'm no longer reporting bugs. I don't care anymore.
<IntuitiveNipple> h1st0: the 'black' screen is because fbcon isn't being loaded - kernel has vesafb built-in but doesn't load the text-console driver
<xtknight> im using nvidia.com drivers now on Gutsy.  i have about every single issue under the sun but nothing wrong with video
<h1st0> IntuitiveNipple: which black screen?
<xtknight> dual monitors/etc
<IntuitiveNipple> I solved the 'black windows' issue too, by adding an nvidia module kernel option
<IntuitiveNipple> h1st0: The virtual TTYs being black/blank
<xtknight> suspend made me goto busybox at first lol
<h1st0> by adding the nvidia module kernel option where?
<xtknight> i thought the black windows prevention was a compiz option
<h1st0> xtknight: try runnign glxgears
<xtknight> k
<xtknight> ya seems to run here
<xtknight> 65735 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13146.939 FPS
<h1st0> IntuitiveNipple: and the fix is?
<xtknight> this one: [   92.577314]  NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  100.14.11  Wed Jun 13 16:33:22 PDT 2007
<xtknight> but i'm using 2.6.23-rc6
<IntuitiveNipple> h1st0: I added to /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-kernel-nkc
<h1st0> IntuitiveNipple: are you using the nvidia-glx package?
<xtknight> pretty sure .22-11 was fine too with planet penguin
<h1st0> IntuitiveNipple: I have that file.
<IntuitiveNipple> nvidia-glx-new
<IntuitiveNipple> h1st0: I added nvidia module options; checked out what is available using modinfo nvidia
<Aondo> my x crashed when i tested glxgears, just now :P with the newest compiz build from gutsy's repo, self build nvidia drivers
<IntuitiveNipple> that's for the black windows in Gnome, when using GL (such as Google Earth)
<h1st0> Aondo: it will crash on any app using gl
<IntuitiveNipple> for blank virtual consoles, that needs fbcon loading in initrd
<xtknight> h1st0, X crashes?
<Aondo> didnt use to be like that :/
<IntuitiveNipple> Aondo: known bug, its in launchpad being dealt with
<Aondo> with beryl atleast, if i remember right hehe
<xtknight> make sure your kernel and library nvidia drivers are the same version
<Aondo> ok
<h1st0> Aondo: I know but ubuntu devs say its nvidia problem even thought he drivers didn't change
<hydrogen> its a combination problem
<hydrogen> the bug was kind of up in the air iircf
<hydrogen> its only a nvidia problem in the "they use binary drivers" sense
<IntuitiveNipple> There was a change in the latest xorg; Nvidia have apparently said its due to be fixed in upcoming drivers
<h1st0> IntuitiveNipple: there are all sorts of other bugs.
<IntuitiveNipple> h1st0: It wouldn't be linux if there weren't :)
<h1st0> true
<hydrogen> the bug being talked about (gl stuff crashing in compiz) is due to an abi change where there shouldn't have been one in xorg
<h1st0> well i guess i'll try the nvidia-glx-new package now
<hydrogen> and nvidia's drivers, being binary, crash then
<xtknight> glx-new is 100.14.11 too isnt it?
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes
<h1st0> just going to see if that has the same problems as the one from nvidia's site
<h1st0> like window contents not being displayed on resize
<h1st0> glx-new depends on 2.6.11-386
<h1st0> wth
<h1st0> So much for that working
<user01> would it be ok to install gutsy on my laptop and it would upgrade to release version in october?
<hydrogen> probably not and yes
<Aondo> only ok if you can live with some issues, you know you can live with/solv :D
<IntuitiveNipple> user01 Like everything; it depends on the specific hardware
<xtknight> is there a black hole in my HD?  /dev/sda4              11G  8.7G  890M  91% /
<user01> hydrogen:  i just didnt want to install feisty now only to upgrade to gutsy in a month
<xtknight> 8.7/11G*100=  not 91
<IntuitiveNipple> Since the last week everything has worked fine on my recent Sony Vaio, for example
<hydrogen> user01: upgrading isn't that much of a trouble
<user01> IntuitiveNipple:  its an ibm thinkpad t40
<hydrogen> xtknight: sometimes rounding can give you weird things like that...
<hydrogen> try just df
<user01> hydrogen:  i dont know my computer was really slow going from edgy to feisty
<hydrogen> to see it in bytes
<IntuitiveNipple> user01: Should be pretty safe then :) try a recent CD to save on lots of updates after install: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<h1st0> Okay explain this to me how this is nvidia's problem?
<IntuitiveNipple> user01: make sure the liveCD is happy first :)
<h1st0> If I install nvidia.com drivers I have no problem running glxgears.
<h1st0> If I use nvidia-glx-new glxgears restarts X
<h1st0> No that is f'd up
<xtknight> hydrogen, well i get 86% that way.  still 5% missing, a little odd
<xtknight> /dev/sda4             10562748   9115420    910760  91% /
<xtknight> real is 86 i mean
<Aondo> h1st0  i just recompiled the nvidia.com driver and glxgears crash :D
<h1st0> and if I use nvidia-glx I get the most horrible video performance
<Aondo> i mean X
<user01> IntuitiveNipple:  it wont keep installing a daily build after the release is set though, right?
<h1st0> Aondo: I just had it installed
<IntuitiveNipple> user01: The CDs simply contain all the latest updates
<Aondo> you use the latest build of compiz? from the repos
<IntuitiveNipple> user01: so saves on downloads afterwards
<h1st0> Aondo: i'm using whatever gusty came with
<h1st0> Aondo: brb
<musikgoat> looking for help with my audio, my speakers are only outputting at a very low level
<musikgoat> I have set pcm and master at high,  on my realtek audio card, and can only get a very low level of audio
<musikgoat> before gutsy, my audio levels were fine
<musikgoat> I've also tried creating a new user and get the same levels
<musikgoat> anyone know if this is a known issue?
<WaxyFresh> hi im trying to do a dist-upgrade from 7.2 and i keep getting these errors:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37288/
<WaxyFresh> no ideas? i know what went wrong,when i was running the upgrade my computer crashed and i had to restart i think this is what caused the problem
<musikgoat> any suggestions on this audio issue?   its quiet tonight
<bratsche> Hi guys.
<bratsche> I installed Gutsy on my laptop, and it's working great.  But for some reason it seems to restrict me to only two virtual desktops and I can't find a way to increase this like I could in Feisty.
<Netham45> how do I upgrade to Gutsy from a command line?
<musikgoat> sudo update-manager -d,  i believe
<Netham45> doesn't that require a GUI?
<Netham45> yea
<Netham45> GTK freaks without a gui
<bratsche> I think you have to edit your apt sources and do "apt-get dist-upgrade" or something like that.
<bratsche> But I'm not entirely sure if that's enough.
<Netham45> ok
<bratsche> (you need to do apt-get update before you do dist-upgrade, but I mean I'm still not sure if dist-upgrade is all you do)
<Netham45> ok
<Netham45> if it isn't, w/e
<Netham45> this is a play Pc anyways
<bratsche> Anyone have any thoughts on the virtual desktop issue?
<DanaG> !aptitude
<Ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<DanaG> Plus, it offers suggestions for conflict resolution.
<musikgoat> hi all,  i'm having some trouble with faint audio,  similar to this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=539006    but there is no resolution to that.   I've tried using a different user, and it doesn't change.   My PCM and master are at max, and I can only hear "faint" audio
<h1st0> man my pc is busted to all hell now
<h1st0> Does anyone know anything about fbconf
<h1st0> err fbcon?
<Ahadiel> Night all!
<KenSentMe> Good morning.
<h1st0> I can't even get nvidia-glx installed
<KenSentMe> Does anyone of you play games in Wine on Gutsy, like World of Warcraft?
<h1st0> I play counter strike when I have it working
<h1st0> KenSentMe: I guess there is a problem with wine 9.44 and wow though but 9.43 works
<KenSentMe> h1st0, well, WoW runs fine, but when i alt-tab to some other program i loose the sound in WoW
<h1st0> That may be one of the problems
<KenSentMe> h1st0, that didn't happen in feisty
<h1st0> Someone was complaining about 9.44 though
<h1st0> that only wow was working with 9.43 it appears gusty uses 9.42  but on winehq you can get archive versions
<h1st0> let me hopefully reboot here
<h1st0> I give i'm reinstalling feisty
<Enselic> Hello, I have paired my Bluetooth phone and was able to remotely move the mouse using the phone. I am however unable to browse any files on the phone. From what I understand, there should be gnome-vfs-obexfs or similar that would enable browsing files using the obex (Bluetooth) file transfer protocol. I fail to find such a packet or to browse files however. Does this work for someone in Gutsy?
<slackern> Anyone having problems with installing flashplugin-nonfree ?
<slackern> update-alternatives: unable to make /usr/lib/midbrowser/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so.dpkg-tmp a symlink to /etc/alternatives/midbrowser-flashplugin: No such file or directory is the error im getting
<mibuk> Good morning, I have two machines successfully running gutsy, and one server that appears to have broken lvm when upgrading from feisty to gutsy.  anybody know enough about lvm to help me identify what's happened?
<zetheroo> I am wondering when Gutsy is going to be released?
<slackern> Check the topic for a link to release schedule
<zetheroo> also .... whats the best and most fool-proof way for it to be installed? -- as an upgrade from Feisty? -- or on a clean system?
<zetheroo> what topic?
<slackern> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<zetheroo> Final Release?
<zetheroo> Oct 18th
<zetheroo> will it mean better graphic drivers for ATI users?
<slackern> Not sure, im using a X1950Pro card myself and im also hoping for some better drivers :)
<zetheroo> I am using the X1400 card
<slackern> ATi/AMD has just released the specs for the drivers but i guess it'll take a while to make a working driver though
<zetheroo> and its horrible in Ubuntu
<zetheroo> do you use the open source drivers for your card?
<zetheroo> on mine I can only use vesa or fglrx
<slackern> No i use the restricted drivers bundled with Gutsty right now, but they suck badly, i get better 2d performance from the Vesa driver
<zetheroo> so your using the Gutsy drivers?
<zetheroo> and they are bad?
<zetheroo> great!
<Xemanth^> i'm using open source ati driver atm with mobility x700
<zetheroo> yes.... good for you!
<slackern> Not much the Ubuntu guys can improve on the drivers im afraid, hopefully there will be an opensource driver available for all the ATi/AMD cards soon now as they released the specs
<zetheroo> all the ATI cards under the x1x00 range can use the ati and radeon open source drivers
<h1st0_> dystopianray: can both coexhist on the same system or do I have to remove nvidia-glx and install the other?
<h1st0_> Anyone know if I build my own kernel boot in to it and isntall the nvidia drivers will I have issues because I have nvidia-glx installed on this kernel?
<zetheroo> slakern: but I heard that ATI is only open sourcing their 2D drivers!?
<slackern> http://hardware.slashdot.org/hardware/07/09/12/1747202.shtml
<slackern> check that part
<slackern> it happend like yesterday/during night
<zetheroo> what does this mean?
<Xemanth^> it means hopefully good
<zetheroo> ha
<zetheroo> I hope so
<zetheroo> whats the R500/600?
<slackern> it's the X1xxxx/X2xxxx cards
<zetheroo> oh yeah?
<zetheroo> oh my lord.... pleeeease let it be good
<slackern> My X1950 card is R570
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> how about mine?
<zetheroo> how do I know?
<slackern> But it'll probably take a little while but now they have something to work with
<compwiz18> the next set of drivers should have aiglx support right?
<zetheroo> but it says: The new open-source R500/600 driver will be released early next week."
<zetheroo> so does that mean soooooon?
<zetheroo> ha
<slackern> the next drivers that ati releases themselfs will be 41.xx something and they will not have aiglx if i understand it right, but the 42.xx drivers should have aiglx
<compwiz18> 41 was released this morning
<slackern> oh
<compwiz18> I'm waiting for 42 :P
<Xemanth^> yesterday
<slackern> hehe i didnt know that :)
<compwiz18> this morning here :D
<zetheroo> what is aiglx? .... is it better than fglrx?
<Eq|work> Xemanth^ : that'd depend on your timezone :P
<slackern> I just woke up :p
<Xemanth^> zetheroo: aiglx is eye candy compiz effects
<Eq|work> zetheroo : they're not the same.
<compwiz18> aiglx allows you to run beryl and compiz and stuff
<compwiz18> fglrx is the ATI card driver
<zetheroo> oh I see
<Xemanth^> yeah I'm in GMT+2
<Eq|work> aiglx is actually a method of allowing multiple things to use the hardware acceleration features
<compwiz18> I'm GMT -8 or something like that
<Eq|work> LA?
<zetheroo> so where will the new drivers appear online?
<slackern> Atleast ATi/AMD drivers will only get better from now on, i guess thats all we can hope for right now :)
<zetheroo> I am in GMT+10
<Eq|work> slackern : that doesn't mean they'll be any good though :P
<slackern> Eq|work: hehe true, but it's alot better than we have right now :)
<zetheroo> Eq|work: we are trying to be hopeful
<zetheroo> hehe
<slackern> i would be happy with a little more performance and being able to watch an xvid or anything without everything in the movie having a blue tint.
<zetheroo> is anyone else running beryl on a X1x00 ATI card?
<compwiz18> Eq|work, to me at least, they work fine now, except for aiglx
<compwiz18> oops I'm actually GMT +8 :D
<zetheroo> where do you live?
<compwiz18> Beijing
<zetheroo> I am in Sydney
<compwiz18> cool
<slackern> Sweden gere
<compwiz18> its cold there?
<slackern> uhm here
<zetheroo> I am from Switzerland though
<compwiz18> I'm actually from America
<slackern> +18 celsius here right now, fine day for once, been raining lots lately
<zetheroo> yeah Sweden is going in to Autumn
<compwiz18> same here
<compwiz18> Syndney is going into spring?
<slackern> Well im off, stuck 4 weeks when friend is away working having to feed his cats :)
<slackern> time to check on them so they don't destroy the neighbourhood :)
<rambo3> i cant get 1440x900 resolution to work. Normal "ati" driver . Desktop takes about 80 % of the screen , 20 % is black
<Xemanth^> i've had same kind of problem
<Xemanth^> not anymore :)
<Xemanth^> rambo3: what gfx chip?
<rambo3> radeon 9600
<Xemanth^> rambo3: i've mobility x700
<Xemanth^> ati talk is done in #ati
<rambo3> it worked with feisty so why would it be ati problem
<rambo3> all they are going to tell me i know already , setup vsync and hsync and add 1440x900 to modline witch i did already.
<tuxcrafte1> hello guys, i am trying to find the exact difference between the 2.6.22-09-generic 2.6.22-10-generic and the 2.6.22-11-generic kernel
<tuxcrafte1> because the 2.6.22-10-generic kernel is the first stable kernel for all my via based mini-itx motherboards
<tuxcrafte1> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22_2.6.22-10.25/changelog
<tuxcrafte1> but i am not sure this is the correct changelog?
<tuxcrafte1> what does this mean:   * ubuntu: Remove generic64 for now
<mibuk> since upgrading from fiesty to gutsy, my /dev/mapper/[VG]  has disappeared, my /dev/mapper now only contains a control file.  If I run vgs, or pvs or lvs they all successfully identify the lvm drives, so the tools know they exist, but they just dont appear in the mapper.  anybody know anyhting about it?
<mibuk> anybody?  lvm and the .dev.mapper interface in gutsy?  is it a bug of just something I've misconfigured?
<mibuk> since upgrading from fiesty to gutsy, my /dev/mapper/[VG]  has disappeared, my /dev/mapper now only contains a control file.  If I run vgs, or pvs or lvs they all successfully identify the lvm drives, so the tools know they exist, but they just dont appear in the mapper.  anybody know where I can raise a bug for this?
<Amaranth> mibuk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<Amaranth> mibuk: dunno what package to file it under though, just go for the kernel
<mibuk> I filed it as an unknonw package in the end.
<ccooke> Hmm
<ccooke> Anyone else noticed a 1-2 second delay before opening any gnome menu? (stuff from the panel, right-clicking on the desktop or terminal, etc)
<AnRkey> nope
<AnRkey> ccooke, what does your system monitor show? are there any process' that are hogging the cpu?
<ccooke> Nope
<ccooke> all is normal
* gnomefreak wonders what normal is
<ccooke> Specifically, load is between 0 and 1 on a dual-core
<ccooke> (It's just after I restarted firefox, so load is on the way down)
<ccooke> Probably it's a Compiz problem
<ccooke> ... ah, yes.
<gnomefreak> either that or ff has a mem leak that we are not aware of
<gnomefreak> we(ubuntu-mozilla devels)
<jonathan_> it seems there is nothing significant change from ubuntu gusty
<leperkhanz> I can't run a single 3d app with any kind of reasonable performance, even in metacity.  Anyone else have that problem?
<ccooke> gnomefreak: nah. Firefox is affected, but the same problem happens on a fresh reboot without it running
<leperkhanz> Urban Terror was 100+ fps last week, now it's like 15.
<gnomefreak> jonathan_: if your looking for graphical(art) changes your looking in wrong places
<ccooke> and if FF can create memmory leaks that survive reboot, I'm *impressed*
<jussi01> hehe
<gnomefreak> ccooke: cant
<jonathan_> not graphically of course
<gnomefreak> jonathan_: than alot has changed
<ccooke> gnomefreak: yes, that was my point :-)
<jonathan_> it seem all command and repositories same...
<leperkhanz> also: No 3d wine apps work at all (atm).
<jonathan_> is that true?
<gnomefreak> jonathan_: commands and repos are gonna change?
<jonathan_> oh ya?
<gnomefreak> jonathan_: what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> commands are linux not so much ubuntu
<ccooke> (actually, it *can*... but only by altering startup scripts to - say - mount a tmpfs and copy a large amount of data into it :-)
<Hobbsee> jonathan_: commands and repositiories should be the same, or close to the same, yes.
<jonathan_> than... what else that changed at ubuntu 7.10?
<gnomefreak> jonathan_: only real changes are the packages and the way the system runs (kernel and stuff)
<jonathan_> compiz fusion?
<jonathan_> I hate that
<Hobbsee> i'd suggest you actually read ubuntu-devel-announce
* gnomefreak not sure what you are loking for to change
<Hobbsee> and the UWN
<Hobbsee> each tribe, there's a list of new stuff.
* jussi01 waves to Hobbsee
* leperkhanz gets naked, does safety dance, cries profusely.
<Hobbsee> hi jussi01
<jonathan_> I'll take a bath first, still downloading tribe 5
<leperkhanz> what's the diff between compiz and compiz.real
<leperkhanz> ?
<DarkMageZ> leperkhanz, compiz is a shell script which does all sorts of nice things for users. compiz.real is the actual binary.
<gnomefreak> i think its just a name change or compiz-real is for fusion or something like that
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: theres a file called compiz.real?
<gnomefreak> thought the app was compiz-real
<crdlb> gnomefreak, nah it's compiz.real
<crdlb> and DarkMageZ is correct
<gnomefreak> works for me :)
<jmg> help i just updated and rebooted and gdm wont launch
<ziroday> jmg: what errors?
<jmg> ziroday: pops up with xephyr saying could not run the gtk configuration tool
<ziroday> hmm
<jmg> ziroday: mine was a highly custom gdm.conf and it had been completely overwritten, now i have restored from a backup but it still doesnt work
<ziroday> fresh install
<ziroday> or update?
<ziroday> or upgrade?
<jmg> update
<daschl> hey guys.. is someone aware of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=549909 ? :(
<jmg> pending rebuild?
<daschl> jmg, what do you mean? compile it by hand?
<slytherin> Does anyone know how to configure Pexelview PlayTV Pro2 M-4500 card?
<jonathan_> somebody know how to install kde4 beta 3 for kubuntu feisty?
<jonathan_> oh
<jonathan_> sorry
<jonathan_> wrong server
<pvandewyngaerde> beta 3 ?
<jonathan_> yeah
<martalli> How can I turn of ipv6 in kubuntu gutsy?
<martalli> s/turn of/turn off
<nanonyme> why would you want to turn off ipv6?
<nanonyme> it does nothing unless your internet service provider has broken servers
<nanonyme> that is, it does no harm
<Eq|work> it consumes resources.
<Tomcat_> martalli: Easiest is to blacklist the ipv6 kernel module... that way, it never gets loaded.
<Tomcat_> If you don't use it, it hardly does.
<Eq|work> some people are quite picky about it :P
<Tomcat_> It's not like we're on Gen-"I need that extra 3 byte of memory"-too ;P
<nanonyme> Eq|work, they're just imagining things
<Eq|work> Tomcat_ : lol
<martalli> Is that in the etc/modprobe.d/alias file?
<Eq|work> nanonyme : nope, it does use some.
<Eq|work> just not enough for most people to give a crap
<Tomcat_> martalli: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<nanonyme> Eq|work, well, if you have an embedded system with maybe 16 megs of memory, i agree. then again, ubuntu will probably not run on one ;)
<Tomcat_> nanonyme: It will soon. ;D Maybe.
<nanonyme> eh, that's why you have stuff like openwrt
<hydrogen> just wsait for embedubuntu!
<nanonyme> >_<
<hydrogen> bedbuntu?
<Tomcat_> Apart from that, on embedded systems you *need* ipv6 :)
<nanonyme> well, yes
<Tomcat_> Because there are not enough IPs & DHCP servers for all embedded devices ;P
<martalli> What do I type?  "blacklist ipv6"
<nanonyme> Tomcat_, so we came to the conclusion there is no reason to disable ipv6
<Tomcat_> martalli: Yes, I think so. Check with Google to be sure. :)
<Tomcat_> nanonyme: Absolutely.
<martalli> I believe that ipv6 is still conflicting with some devices and services here in the US
<Tomcat_> But then, people have the freedom to disable it.
<Tomcat_> martalli: I doubt it, but it can always happen.
<nanonyme> it should only do that with broken devices and services
<nanonyme> that is, devices that adverise non-existant routes
<Eq|work> what, you mean like the .cz nameservers did last week? :P
<nanonyme> naw, i mean worse. giving autoconfigure ip address that has no routing on ISP side
<nanonyme> that has happened at least in germany
<Eq|work> heh
<Eq|work> the .cz thing took out all .cz domains..
<Eq|work> was fun
<nanonyme> that's why german ubuntu community wanted ipv6 off altogether
<nanonyme> well, ok. that nameserver issue sounds annoying too...
<Eq|work> yep
<nanonyme> although sounds like something that could well have happened with ipv4 too
<martalli> nanonyme: that is the problem in the US...rare but troublesome
<martalli> It would be nice if it was something that could be turned off from the gui
<nanonyme> heh
<nanonyme> kernel module blacklist could have a very simple frontend, yes
<nanonyme> if it doesn't
<nanonyme> shouldn't be much of an effort to parse the list
<Eq|work> nanonyme : it affected ipv4.. but basically someone completely misconfigured the .cz root nameservers.
<nanonyme> ah
<Eq|work> the dnstracer logs were amusing :P
<nanonyme> way to go, i'd say
<Eq|work> indeed
<Eq|work> numpty's :P
<openstandards> hi i've just installed gutsy onto my dell d600 which uses the radeon 250 and cannot get the display to work correctly i'm trying to use the opensource driver so i can then use aiglx and compizfusion
<openstandards> I'm getting problems mind you ie: corrupted graphics then asks me to select a compatiable driver i've tried all the ati ones and still no luck
<larsemil> why is the ati driver blacklisted from the compiz package?
<Pici> Blacklisted from a package?
<Hobbsee> because the compiz doesnt work well with the ati driver?
<larsemil> Pici: well i cant run compiz after latest update.
<larsemil> when running compiz --replace it answers "blacklisted 'ati' driver in use.
<crdlb> larsemil, glxinfo|grep vendor
<larsemil> and then goes back to metacity
<crdlb> afaik compiz just blacklists vesa, nv, et al
<larsemil> crdlb: SGI och opengl vendor string: DRI R300 project
<crdlb> uh wow
<larsemil> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=549886 second post
<crdlb> either somebody screwed up or I'm missing something
<}^> the nerve of that guy
<terlmann> I was on around midnight
<Pici> terlmann: excuse?
<terlmann> jdcd kicked me for advising a poor n00b stuck in hoary , of all things , to upgrade STRAIGHT to fiesty.. which I have done before
<terlmann> No , I guess the poor user should suffer through the buggy and typically breaking upgrade path to dapper, the always broken path to edgy , and the sorta works path to fiesty...
<terlmann> you can detect the sarcasm right ?
<Pici> terlmann: This isnt the place to discuss kicks/bans.
<terlmann> could someone reputable help me make a hoary-fiesty straight upgrade *recommended* ?
<terlmann> Pici : bug off, I'm pissed
<Pici> terlmann: This is a support/dev channel.  If you have a problem with an op's actions, bring it up in #ubuntu-ops or don't at all.
<terlmann> Piki : yea , its a dev channel
<terlmann> not a support channel
<terlmann> so I want a dev, preferably someone with some heft , to help me make hoary<->feisty canon
<terlmann> holy
<terlmann> proper
<ikonia> what are you after ?
<terlmann> I want the ubuntu development team to RECOMMEND that hoary users upgrade straight to fiesty.
<ikonia> thats not the recommended path though
<terlmann> not at present
* terlmann * grinds teeth*
<slackern> lol
<nanonyme> there's probably arguments for it and against it somewhere
<slackern> sorry couldn't help it :)
<terlmann> but I would never recommend upgrading to dapper. then trying to upgrade to edgy. then upgrading to feisty.
<terlmann> 3 times the work to go wrong
<ikonia> its not really relevant
<larsemil> crdlb: you could edit the /usr/bin/compiz file and remove the blacklist for ati
<Pici> terlmann: Please stop this, you aren't going to get anywhere.
<terlmann> hoary is such a simple os that it's limited hardware implemtations are fully contained in an upgrade to any future os
<terlmann> ok Pici
<terlmann> I will take it to the top
<ikonia> its not relevent to the gusty development channel
* terlmann glares
<ikonia> take it to the top ?
<openstandards> terlmann: ubuntu really should use lvm and make /home a seperate partition
<crdlb> larsemil, indeed, but presumably there's a reason for the blacklist
<[miles] > afternoon #ubuntu+1 ... guys is anyone running a vanilla kernel off kernel.org ?
<ikonia> [miles]  nah, the ubuntu kernels ware what is being tested
<ikonia> are that should read "are" being tested
<[miles] > hi ikonia ok
<[miles] > what channel would be best ask about kernel / ubuntu related stuff please?
<ikonia> [miles]  whats the question ?
<[miles] > ok:
<[miles] > I've built and am running 2.6.22.6
<[miles] > works fine... only things are this:
<[miles] > 474M    /lib/modules/2.6.22.6-core2/
<[miles] > 62M     /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/
<[miles] > :-||
<ikonia> whats theproblem ?
<[miles] > and...
<[miles] > the initrd images are massive
<ikonia> thats most probably with the options you've seletd at the kernel build time
<larsemil> crdlb: yes compiz does not work with the rs480 chipset. and if you have another chipset its fine
<[miles] > 6905652 2007-09-03 09:28 /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-16-generic
<[miles] > 42337508 2007-09-13 12:35 /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22.6-core2
<[miles] > yeah, but the weird thing is I took the .config from /boot/config-2.6.20-16-generic
<[miles] > and did a make menuconfig
<[miles] > etc
<ikonia> [miles]  .config files are not portable
<[miles] > now I know obvioiusly there is differences, but I would not have assumed it would do that
<[miles] > oh
<[miles] > :-|
<ikonia> [miles]  more so as ubuntu kernels are patched
<[miles] > sorry, on that score im a nob
<openstandards> can someone help me get around graphical safemodei've tried linux framebuffer, vesa and fglxr non have sorted out the problem i'm getting with my  radeon r250
<[miles] > okkkk
<openstandards> i'm using flight 5 right now
<[miles] > mmm any tools to assist me that you know of ikonia ?
<[miles] > to arrange the .config
<ikonia> tools to do what ?
<[miles] > more on par with the ubuntu one
<ikonia> [miles]  do you understand how to build and configure the kernel ?
<[miles] > yes
<ikonia> [miles]  so port the .config file and check what patches the ubuntu kernel is usinsg and see if / how they are incorperated into your kernel
<[miles] > ok
<[miles] > ikonia, the kernel is working fine, as I say, it's just bloated to hell...
<[miles] > well, the modules are
<NessieLiberatio1> each time i boot, i get the udevd process running, using as much cpu as it can get its hands on, to fix, i have to kill it and restart the process - in which case it runs fine
<terlmann> Does anyone know why .debs of many common apps released contain TODO's and README's even though the common user never sees them , using a GUI with menus and so on ?
<terlmann> I mean , is it not a concern ?
<terlmann> bandwidth and file size concern that is.
<terlmann> I guess as plain text they don't take up that much room.
<leperkhanz> I keep getting error on boot that my .dmrc file is not writeable or something... and I have to start compiz by hand.  Any ideas on how to fix that?
<leperkhanz> terlmann: Generally more information is better.
<terlmann> if you accidentally opened the .dmrc file as root ,I guess you may need to remove it.
<leperkhanz> a couple of text files can help people out who want to know.
<terlmann> perhaps the permissions changed
<leperkhanz> huh
* leperkhanz considers how to move it.
<leperkhanz> damned permissions!!!
<terlmann> leper : any README in /etc is useful. but things in /usr seem meaningless waste's of space.
<NessieLiberatio1> btw terlmann, forgive me if i don't understand something useful, but how come you're using irc as root?
<terlmann> Nessie
<terlmann> because I am in telinit 1
<terlmann> faster
<NessieLiberation> it's still not a particularly good idea, no?
<terlmann> is it insecure or something ?
<NessieLiberation> um... yeah
<leperkhanz> so I need to delete my .dmrc file.  How do I do that?
<terlmann> how ?
<terlmann> leperkhanz : sudo rm /foo/foo/file
<NessieLiberation> leperkhanz: hang on...
<NessieLiberation> why don't you just set it as owned not by root
<terlmann> I assume the file is in your home dir ?
<NessieLiberation> sudo chmod [your username]  file
<NessieLiberation> terlmann: because if i screw something up, i lose, maybe my $HOME... if you run as root, and you screw up, you can jeopardise everything
<NessieLiberation> terlmann: it's well documented on why you shouldn't run as root
<terlmann> Nessie : I am a god of Ubuntu. I have reformatted my system so many times it doesnt matter. I keep several complete backups and I dont use this machine for anything important except for just using it. like ,to play cube 2 and test gutsy.
<terlmann> I have used Gentoo , Red hat and Ubuntu
<terlmann> I am SU.
<NessieLiberation> terlmann: right, that was part of the "something useful"... but even still it's just plain stupid :P
<terlmann> I am one with the SU. I am one with the SU. Long live the SU. All power to the SU. All power to me.
<ompaul> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<terlmann> its only stupid when someone coerces me into running rm -f /
<terlmann> and it is insecure , yes
<Seveas> terlmann, behave and don't go offtopic please
<ompaul> terlmann, guess what that gets you here
<terlmann> but in telinit one everything is turned off
<Seveas> terlmann, including network so you can't be in init 1 now
<terlmann> I reeneabled it with scripts
<terlmann> ifup eth0
<terlmann> simple
<Seveas> then it's no longer runlevel 1 :)
<terlmann> it still is. without any user-mode software running there is nothing to make insecure.
<terlmann> no firefox no xorg
<terlmann> no gnome
* terlmann starts counting on his fingers
<terlmann> lol
<Seveas> there is no such thing as 'user-mode software'
<Seveas> all software runs as a user, except the kernel which runs as OS
<terlmann> I think your wrong on that my friend. there is privledged and unprivledged. there is a difference.
<Seveas> there is no difference
<vader1102> night peoples..... someone has to get up for work in 5 hours
<Seveas> not if you run it all as root
<Seveas> get an operating systems 101 book
<terlmann> all ? all as in how much ? I am running about 1% of what a typicall user uses.
<Seveas> terlmann, behave and don't go offtopic please <-- that request still stands. last chance
<terlmann> Seveas : please don't get ugly.This is +1. Here There is the beyond. When there is no support and we are not supposed to file bugs in channel, what are we to discuss ? future names for 8.10 ? I am going to offtopic. see you around.
<Eq|work> terlmann : that definitely isn't relevant to this channel
<Eq|work> terlmann : the forums. the mailing lists.
<Eq|work> NOT the gutsy channel
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Eq|work> heh
* ompaul helps a little with
<jussi01> now then, does anyone know when strigi will be fixed? or if i can fix it myself?
<ompaul> no +1 is for the next release not beyond that
<jussi01> lol
<Eq|work> ompaul : bit late.. he's gone now.
<Eq|work> strigi?
<ompaul> Eq|laptop, I know :)
<jussi01> strigi daemon... for searching..
<Eq|work> never heard of it.
<jussi01> kde thing...
<jussi01> :P
<Eq|work> there anything on launchpad?
<jussi01> yeah
<NessieLiberation> does anyone know about problems with udevd in gutsy ?
<jussi01> bug 135050
<ubotu> Bug 135050 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/135050 is private
<Eq|work> can't say i've seen any issues with udev nessie..
<jussi01> oh..
<jussi01> bug 134049
<ubotu> Bug 134049 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/134049 is private
<jussi01> ok then...
<NessieLiberation> Eq|work: ok, I'll check bugs
<Eq|work> heh
<Pici> Stop trying to show us your privates.
<Eq|work> NessieLiberation : for clarifaction, i mean i've not seen it behaving strangely myself.. what's it doing?
<ompaul> Pici, behave
<jussi01> obviously private info there
<ompaul> :P
<Pici> ompaul: I couldnt resist ;)
<ompaul> Seveas, have I got your attention?
<Seveas> ompaul, yes
<ompaul> Seveas, pm
<NessieLiberation> Eq|work: each time i boot, it saps CPU until i kill it, and restart it
<Eq|work> that's very strange.
<Eq|work> definitely never seen it do that.
<NessieLiberation> Eq|work: like today i turned this thing on, carried on reading my book, then came back an hour later... and udevd was hogging about 95% of CPU
<NessieLiberation> sudo killall udevd && sudo udevd fixes it
<Eq|work> that is most odd.
<jussi01> could it be the command to start it in the first place?
<jussi01> ie, whatever is in boot
<Eq|work> what, the init script?
<Eq|work> that would have been spotted by virtually everyone
<jussi01> yeah
<jussi01> true...
<NessieLiberation> if it helps at all, i have a slightly uncommon gfx chip on this laptop
<leperkhanz> Where IS my .dmrc file?
<NessieLiberation> `locate dmrc` ?
<Pici> leperkhanz: or find / -name .dmrc
<SeveredCross> Damn...
<SeveredCross> Looks like I need to roll my own kernel to get my PS3 controller working right.
<SeveredCross> :-\
<SeveredCross> Either that or UT2004 just has crap joystick support.
<[miles] > SeveredCross, could you not just build the module?
<[miles] > if there is one that is
<SeveredCross> Well, it requires an update to the hid module.
<[miles] > I'm not saying there is or there isnt
<SeveredCross> Updates hidcore.c and hid.h
<SeveredCross> I'm gonna make sure the patch isn't already there in 2.6.22
<SeveredCross> Which is possible, and would indicate that Unreal Tournament 2004 is just crap at joystics.
<SeveredCross> *joysticks.
* leperkhanz prefers to avoid the console.
<leperkhanz> This isn't 1982, for the record.
<NessieLiberation> hang on, my calendar must be wrong...
<Eq|work> NessieLiberation : why?
<NessieLiberation> this is a 25 year old calendar... i thought they said they were built to last!
<Eq|work> lol
<leperkhanz> Still no 3d under wine.
<leperkhanz> *sigh*
<leperkhanz> I just wanted to play some Mario Kart.
<NessieLiberation> heh project64 ?
<leperkhanz> mupen64++ :)
<leperkhanz> FOSS, and way more advanced, stable, fast....
<leperkhanz> native mupen crashes too. :(
* leperkhanz is a sad no mario kart panda.
<leperkhanz> also, my framerate is awful in urban terror with compiz on.
<NessieLiberation> i don't have any 3d on this machine anyway...
<NessieLiberation> you can measure it in spf
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<NessieLiberation> sorry :P
<leperkhanz> Hey, *I* was on topic!
<leperkhanz> anybody else getting dismal gaming in latest gutsy?
* leperkhanz goes to switch to metacity and run more "tests"
<leperkhanz> still no wine 3d. instant crash.
<Eq|work> leperkhanz : completely disable the desktop effects.
<leperkhanz> Wow, even worse performance in metacity.
<leperkhanz> How is that possible.
<leperkhanz> They are disabled.
* leperkhanz is checking the system monitor to make sure it is really dead.
<leperkhanz> Xgl 156 mb?!?!?
<leperkhanz> But if I kill that, that's restarting X no?
<leperkhanz> and that has not been working for me lately which means full reboot.
<leperkhanz> Sad Panda.
<mluser-work> Will I run into problems if I run Gutsy with the 2.6.20 kernels from feisty? The Gutsy 2.6.22 break suspend on my ASUS M6800N laptop
<leperkhanz> No advice?
* leperkhanz goes to kill Xgl.
<NessieLiberation> mluser-work: is that what it is? I've had some problems with suspend on my fujitsu siemens amilo pro v2030 laptop
<NessieLiberation> it managed to suspend once, but the other times, it won't
<mluser-work> NessieLiberation: I did an upgrade from feisty to Gutsy so my old 2.6.20 kernels are still around, if I boot into any of them suspend works just fine, and I have not noticed any problems while running Gutsy
<NessieLiberation> next time i boot, i might try an old kernel to see if mine works then
<mluser-work> NessieLiberation: But I am planning to install Gutsy from scratch once it gets stable, just hope they fix this problem before that time
<leperkhanz> Yep, as I expected, hard reboot.
<leperkhanz> also: still terrible frame rate in Urban Terror.
<leperkhanz> I was getting 100 fps a month ago.
<leperkhanz> Now it's like 10.
<leperkhanz> Well, that's all the info I can provide I suppose.
<leperkhanz> so bizarre. i actually get 20-30 fps with compiz, but like 10 fps in metacity.
<leperkhanz> (in Urban Terror)
<Eq|work> leperkhanz : did you turn off the desktop effects, and check if dri was working?
<leperkhanz> what is dri?
<leperkhanz> yes, i turned off desktop effects.
<SeveredCross> Direct Rendering Interface
<leperkhanz> how do I check that?
<SeveredCross> Usually with glxinfo, you'll get errors about DRI not being able to be loaded or something.
<SeveredCross> glxgears may tell you too.
<leperkhanz> ah, it says no.
<Eq|work> glxinfo | grep direct
<Eq|work> then that's why
<Eq|work> what gfx hardware?
<leperkhanz> hmmm...
<leperkhanz> geforce 6600 gt.
<Eq|work> using the nvidia binary drivers?
<leperkhanz> yep.
<leperkhan1> um, yeah. tried to open restricted driver manager, got hard crash, tried to restart X, failed, had to reboot.
<leperkhan1> *sigh*
<leperkhan1> still can't fix .dmrc file, either.
<leperkhan1> though I successfully deleted it.
<leperkhan1> (them)
<MTecknology> what's the next version of ubuntu going to be called
<Pici> MTecknology: Gutsy Gibbon is 7.10, 8.04 is Hardy Heron
<MTecknology> cool :)
<MTecknology> i like that one
<ccooke> Ooh, nice bug in the command-not-found stuff:
<Pici> ccooke: yah
<ccooke> Try typing '] '
<Pici> I think I saw it logged.
<Pici> ccooke: Anything thats not a command is doing it.
<ccooke> oh *dear*
<tanath> i have a problem: http://pastebin.ca/695955
<MTecknology> tanath, did you try sudo apt-get install -f
<tanath> same problem
<tanath> always complains about overwriting
<MTecknology> you could try to use dpkg to forcefully remove those packaged
<MTecknology> then reinstall them
<Hobbsee> force dependancies will not solve a file overwrite.
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: that wont work, and will likely break other things. please dont advocate --force-depends
<MTecknology> aight
<Hobbsee> tanath: ah yes.  dont file a bug on that.  you've instaleld beryl, havent you?
<MTecknology> lol - i should get out of here, i always seem to give bad advice
<tanath> i used to have it installed
<MTecknology> class is over too :)
<Hobbsee> tanath: purge libsvg
<tanath> i use compiz fusion
<Hobbsee> then upgrade.
<tanath> from gutsy repo
<tanath> k
<Hobbsee> yes, but you used to use beryl, and it conflicts with the old beryl
<tanath> still has the same problem
<tanath> can't do it
<Hobbsee> then use sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libsvg1_0.1.4-1_i386.deb
<Hobbsee> and check man dpkg for other useful options, before you go instlaling things outside of the packaging system again
<r0bby> .topic
<tanath> so this happened because of beryl? anything else that might be left over i can look for?
<tanath> i thought i purged everything
<Hobbsee> tanath: it seems not.  and yes, it's beryl.
<tanath> alright, now i just have this problem configuring tspc. i keep getting a socket error, so it can't finish configuring. :-/
<Stormx2> Uhg!
<tanath> http://pastebin.ca/695972
<tanath> well, thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~/Desktop/libsvg-0.1.4$ head debian/changelog
<Hobbsee> libsvg (0.1.4-1ubuntu1) gutsy; urgency=low
<Hobbsee>   * Add conflicts/replaces for libsvg on libsvg1.  Libsvg is from the
<Stormx2> Having a bug with my keyboard since doing my updates (updates before then were a week and a half ago). For some reason I lose all use of my keyboard - typing / keyboard shortcuts, whatever, have no effect. On the last restart, I noticed that when I switched to a gnome-terminal, it was constantly creating a newline, as if enter were held down (but it wasn't)
<Hobbsee>   unofficial beryl packages, but it is easier to do this than close all of the
<Hobbsee>   bug reports that will be filed on this issue.
<Hobbsee>   * Modify Maintainer value to match the DebianMaintainerField
<Stormx2> My best guess is that this is an X problem
<Hobbsee>     specification.
<Hobbsee>  -- Sarah Hobbs <hobbsee@ubuntu.com>  Fri, 14 Sep 2007 03:00:50 +1000
<Tomcat_> !paste | Hobbsee
<ubotu> Hobbsee: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Tomcat_> Sorry Hobbsee ;D
<Tomcat_> j/k
<Hobbsee> Tomcat_: :P
<jakeg> if i installed gutsy alpha on a box, come official release, do updates come out for packages which means i just do an update, or do i need to reinstall?
<Hobbsee> as much as i'd prefer *not* to clean up after other crack packages.
<Pici> !final | jakeg
<ubotu> jakeg: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
<Hobbsee> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, that's what i wanted
<Pici> :)
<Hobbsee> yay for a dodgy changelog entry, though
<jakeg> ubotu: thanks. that's what i wanted to know :)
<Do``> what the hell
<Do``> when i try burning a cd with gnomebaker it freezes as soon as it would start the actual burning
<Hobbsee> tanath: it's https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsvg/+bug/139035
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139035 in libsvg "libsvg1 package broken" [Undecided,Invalid] 
<Do``> quickly installed x-cd-roast from this add/remove gui, and it freezes too
<Do``> there seems to be a bug somewhere with the cdrom
<tanath> try running it from a terminal?
<Do``> that's for me?
<jakeg> oh man... i was talking to bot. lol
<slackern> Im playing a bit with Dolphin but wanted to ask if it's not supposed to show previews of *,avi files and such if it has playback support installed just the same way they show up with previews in nautilus.
<Leftmost> I just tried to install Gutsy Tribe 5 using the alternate install CD and, when it attempted to configure the X server, the screen showed a variety of brown and particolored boxes and did not appear to update. The CD continued to be accessed. I have an Intel 945GM chip. Is there a way that I can fix this or work around it?
<tanath> Do``, if you run it from a terminal, you can see any errors it spits out
<Do``> tanath: x-cd-roast had to be run from the terminal (because for the first time it has to be) and it didnt spit out any errors
<cld2> Leftmost: did you try safe graphics mode?
<Do``> it just froze when it was starting to scan for devices
<tanath> Do``, you could also try another app. i prefer k3b, but if you want to stick with gnome apps, you might try brasero
<Leftmost> I did not. I assume that's one of the initial menu items.
<tanath> Do``, any problem reading discs?
<cld2> Leftmost: yes, try that. I have the same chipset and thats what I have to do to install
<joebob777as7> hey just ran some updates and i am getting a message "the greeter application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use a different one"
<Do``> tanath: nope
<Leftmost> Alright, thanks. Didn't take that into consideration.
<Do``> tanath: they are mounted automatically as i set it, files play, i just cant burn anything
<tanath> Do``, check dmesg?
<Do``> what would i be looking for?
<tanath> Do``, anything related to your drive
<tanath> any hardware errors & such should show up there
<Do``> [97318.207189]  cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize! [97650.333992]  cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<Do``> these are the last two lines, and the previous ones are like 67000.600000 so they are relatively far away
<Do``> the first must be when gnomebaker froze to death, the second one has to be when xcdroast started 'something'
<tanath> i've seen that. i don't remember what causes it though
<Do``> i'll try to google this error message up
<Do``> thanks for the tip :)
<tanath> you could try k3b. it seems to have a knack for making things work
<tanath> np
<tanath> i find it's the best
<Do``> alright
<tanath> oh
<tanath> try burning as root
<tanath> sometimes that does it
<tanath> may be a group/permissions thing
<joebob777as7> hey just ran some updates and i am getting a message "the greeter application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use a different one"
<tanath> when did that start?
<joebob777as7> tanath, this morning. five mins ago I just ran update-manager update and it asked me to reboot and now i'm getting this
<IntuitiveNipple> joebob777as7: Do you have accessibility enabled?
<tanath> hm. i might have the same prob when i reboot then. :P i just updated & haven't rebooted yet
<joebob777as7> DON'T DO IT!
<joebob777as7> lol
<tanath> lol
<joebob777as7> i'm running edubuntu though...
<tanath> hm
<tanath> i don't think there's much difference
<tanath> extra apps installed
<tanath> but X was updated
<tanath> how're you on now? livecd? virtual terminal?
<IntuitiveNipple> joebob777as7: check out my comment on this, here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-session/+bug/129029/comments/31
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129029 in udev "[Gutsy Tribe-5]  No Sound on Login Screen or during Login" [Medium,Invalid] 
<slackern> I have been updating like mad here but no error from me but then im running kubuntu right now so might just be related to gdm then
<tanath> i'm thinking gdm too
<slackern> you got into X with startx though?
<AnRkey> Hi every!
<AnRkey> every1
<AnRkey> :D
<slackern> hey
<slackern> ugh, foggy eyes, though your nick was anykey :)
<slackern> *thought
<AnRkey> My machine hangs after running opengl apps and games, does anyone have any tips for trouble shooting this problem? Booting into windows and playing bf2 gives no problems
<slackern> *smells the air* got an ATi card? :)
<tanath> lol
<AnRkey> It's just an R key :D
<tanath> my ati card works fine... :P
<slackern> hehe
<tanath> with the OS driver even
<AnRkey> Running nvidia 7800GS (agp)
<slackern> I should slap my old 9800pro into the machine again it works nice, but i removed the cooling from it and slapped it on my new card and too much work :p
<tanath> know what driver you're using? try the other?
<AnRkey> hmm
<AnRkey> the one of the nv site or is there another in the repos?
<amr> I have a question about what happened today in updates of "adding ATI "to compiz-fusion black list
<AnRkey> yeah whats up with that?
<AnRkey> what does it mean?
<joebob777as7> IntuitiveNipple, still no worky...
<IntuitiveNipple> with a 'plain' gdm.conf-custom ?
<joebob777as7> IntuitiveNipple, should i rm gdm.conf-custom?
<IntuitiveNipple> no
<joebob777as7> any other ideas? i don't need to restart do i?
<IntuitiveNipple> provided it doesn't have those settings in I mentioned in the bug-comment, you've probably got another issue
<joebob777as7> I just did a ctrl alt bckspc
<joebob777as7> it had the two options and i did comment them out
<IntuitiveNipple> just in case - check /etc/gdm/gdm.conf itself - look for the same lines and ensure they are commented out as they ought to be
<tanath_> gah, compiz doesn't work anymore
<tanath_> "Blacklisted 'ati' driver is in use"
<tanath_> wtf? wasn't a problem before
<tanath_> help! i need my compiz :'(
<joebob777as7> tanath, what is the last thing you did? update?
<joebob777as7> IntuitiveNipple, do i actually need to restart? or just restart gdm?
<tanath_> yep
<tanath_> er, update & reboot
<IntuitiveNipple> just gdm
<joebob777as7> IntuitiveNipple, what is under [greeter]  in your file?
<joebob777as7> actually can you pastebin.ca your entire file?
<tanath_> http://pastebin.ca/696026
<IntuitiveNipple> joebob777as7: http://pastebin.intuitivenipple.net/76
<joebob777as7> IntuitiveNipple, gdmflexiserver --command="UPDATE_CONFIG <configuration key>"
<joebob777as7> what's this line?
<joebob777as7> i want it to see my changes but what do i put for configuration key?
<tanath> do i need to use the official ati driver now? last time i tried it didn't work w/ compiz
<joebob777as7> tanath, looks like it is hanging on a couple of settings. why don't you reset your config to default
<tanath> which?
<joebob777as7> in the ccsm just reset to defaults
<joebob777as7> just a shot in the dimly lit room
<tanath> nah, it's complaining about the driver. never did that before
<tanath> the two last lines it did do before, but weren't a prob
<tanath> they're just complaining about keybindings. shouldn't prevent it from running
<IntuitiveNipple> joebob777as7: You don't need to 'update' if you're restarting GDM. That is only for altering settings in a running instance
<tanath> ...and it's not working
<tanath> resetting to defaults that is
<tanath> wait, it did, just didn't change what plugins are enabled/disabled
<tanath> meh
<tanath> joebob777as7, no change
<joebob777as7> IntuitiveNipple, mwuhahhahahahahhahahhahhahhahahahhaha got it
<joebob777as7> tanath, sorry buddy
<joebob777as7> i just made my file like yours there was a theme I commented out and it worked like two chams!
<IntuitiveNipple> sorted then :)
<tanath> :'(
<tanath> my screen is blinding me. i need my negative plugin :'(
<joebob777as7> tanath, lol I know how you feel
<tanath> yeh, when will people learn the web is not paper. :-/
<joebob777as7> I am having an issue with it on this client well it's not a regular client though
* tanath sighs
<tanath> trying fglrx
<DShepherd> gutsy is going to have Xorg server 1.4
<DShepherd> ?
<hylje> 1.3
<DShepherd> is hotpluggin available?
<tanath> http://pastebin.ca/696054
<tanath> :'(
<joebob777as7> tanath, you know what your immediate problem that just may be your benefit in the future?
<joebob777as7> ATI
<tanath> heh
<joebob777as7> is this a laptop?
<tanath> wasn't a problem before
<tanath> nope
<tanath> was fine with ati driver & aiglx until this last update
<joebob777as7> well the best bet is to wait for next update. I think there should be a way to unroll updates
<amr> why ATI did blocked from compiz-fusion yesterday
<tanath> huh?
<amr> I manged to run compizfusion using official ati drivers and xserver-xgl
<amr> but a novice user may shit on ubuntu for this
<tanath> what's this about 'ati' driver being blacklisted?
<tanath> ok, fixed compiz
<tanath> gotta edit /usr/bin/compiz script & remove ati from blacklist
<tanath> anyone run amsn in gutsy?
<amr>  why ATI did blocked from compiz-fusion yesterday
<amr>  I manged to run compizfusion using official ati drivers and xserver-xgl
<amr>  but a novice user may shit on ubuntu for this
<tanath> i can't since moving to gutsy. says 'loading tkcximage failed'
<stdin> !ohmy | amr
<ubotu> amr: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<amr> sorry
<amr> ubotu sorry
<ubotu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<tanath> amr, did you see the solution i posted?
<Tomcat_> amr: Novice users shouldn't run gutsy ;)
<tanath> 'ati' is the open source driver, no? so why blacklist that?
<amr> i am novice user as i just get to linux 2 months ago but now i am starting to get it
<vader1102> Tomcat_, this is why I am on Feisty lol
<amr> working and starting being more than a novice :)
<stdin> tanath: because it doesn't have 3d support
<tanath> is it ever going to?
<tanath> at least it runs compiz
<Tomcat_> Maybe. ;)
<tanath> Tomcat_, any eta?
<Tomcat_> Eh... no. Not even sure if it'll be that driver... ATI said they'll open up their specs.
<tanath> wait, i remember reading... yeah that
<stdin> ATI released the specifications just, so it's possible one day
<Tomcat_> The question is if that knowledge will flow into the 'ati' driver, or be a new one.
<fantazyia> these problems dont exist with nvidia though do they ?
<Tomcat_> It's certainly possible.
<Tomcat_> fantazyia: What problems?
<Tomcat_> NVidia drivers are binary-only as well, so that "problem" exists.
<fantazyia> what you guys are talking about revolving around ati
<Tomcat_> We're not talking about a specific problem, just 'ati' vs. 'fglrx'
<stdin> fantazyia: nvidia keep support for older cards and generally improve them more often, though they are still closed source
<tanath> they may follow suit with ati though
<fantazyia> i was thinking i read that there would be a new version of the nvidia driver before the release of gutsy .. but that could all just be bs ... who knows
<stdin> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1:1.0.9639+2.6.22.3-11.3 (gutsy), package size 4387 kB, installed size 13352 kB
<stdin> !info nvidia-glx feisty
<fantazyia> btw pici ... running the live cd of gutsy most of the day on this machine and havnt really had any major issues so i might just upgrade
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1:1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29 (feisty), package size 4387 kB, installed size 13352 kB
<stdin> version is newer in gutsy anyway
<fantazyia> i dont know how brave I am on this machine ... afraid of horribly breaking nagios
<pwnguin> i accidentally bound d to toggle maximize in compiz
<pwnguin> =/
<pwnguin> is there a way to reset all the compiz settings?
<pwnguin> (i used ccsm, if that helps)
<Fracture> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.11+2.6.22.3-11.3 (gutsy), package size 4870 kB, installed size 14800 kB
<amr> hallo i have a q? i read something about initNG and if makes linux boot faster but i wander if it will be default to gesty
<hylje> amr: i think gutsy still got upstart
<joumetal> amr initNG is not in gutsy. ubuntu uses upstart.
<cutekat> mv: inter-device move failed: `Ranma movies/Ranma__-_Movie_02' to `/media/hdf3/stuff/vids/towatch/Ranma movies/Ranma__-_Movie_02'; unable to remove target: Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
<cutekat> any idea how i can even rename it? much less move it?
<cutekat> ah it wasnt letting me rename last night or so - i think i was using another not-allowed char while i was really sleepy....
<cutekat> but anyway wth - why cant i use the ?
<stdin> what filesystem is on /media/hdf3 ?
<Do``> when i enable the desktop effects, and the windows get reloaded, all the window frames disappear
<Do``> i had beryl installed a long time ago.. maybe those configurations are the cause
<Do``> how could i fix this issue?
<Do``> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<Do``> i get this error message when starting compiz manually
<geser> Do``: have you started it with --replace ?
<Do``> when i started it with --replace, the error was resolved
<Do``> however i still dont see any window frames
<Do``> no borders, title, buttons you know
<geser> try now also gtk-window-decorator --replace
<Do``> http://pastebin.com/m64f3b3b7
<DShepherd> Do``, what kinda a card you running?
<Do``> i started compiz --replace
<Do``> then gtk-window-decorator --replace
<Do``> and nothing.. it started but no output, no window frames
<Do``> DShepherd: nvidia 7600gt
<DShepherd> To fix your beryl/compiz window decorations (titlebars) with an nVidia graphics card, run  sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24 , then restart !X.
<DShepherd> Do``, try that
<Do``> restart x hmm :D oki
<Do``> be right back
<Do``> so now i should start by compiz --replace?
<Do``> ye it's the same, it starts without an error
<Do``> but still no window frames
<DShepherd> compiz --replace?
<Do``> yes
<geser> let's see if our bling guru Amaranth has some further ideas
<DShepherd> gtk-window-decorator --replace #try running that.
<Do``> i can see the windows wobbling now
<Amaranth> eep
<Amaranth> i don't see any errors in the original pastebin so...
<Do``> DShepherd: it starts without an error, it gives no output, and no window frames appear
<Do``> Amaranth: ye, that's the problem..
<Amaranth> wait, now it doesn't output anything?
<Amaranth> or does it still output those checking lines?
<Do``> lol@wut:~$ gtk-window-decorator --replace
<Do``> last line in the terminal
<Do``> 1 break row and that's it
<Amaranth> gtk-window-decorator --replace shouldn't say anything
<Amaranth> but you should run it with a & on the end
<Amaranth> and actually you don't need to run it, compiz is (you can see in that output)
<Do``> lol@wut:~$ gtk-window-decorator --replace & | [1]  14711
<Do``> that 1 line is the total output, and still nothing
<Amaranth> ok then, that's fine
<Amaranth> compiz --replace &
<geser> Do``: are you using gnome or kde?
<Do``> gnome
<Do``> http://pastebin.com/m50ae258e
<Do``> now i get this in the terminal
<Do``> (and still nothing)
<geser> does "ps aux | grep decorator" list a running decorator?
<Do``> lol   14747  0.0  0.4  17272  8932 pts/0    S    22:15   0:00 /usr/bin/gtk-window-decorator --replace
<Do``> yes
<seras> excuse have an xfce panel question. Is there any way to modify the base panels without all of them disapearing?
<Polygon89> nm-applet stopped working and now i cannot get internet on my gutsy computer, every time i try to run it from the terminal, it doesnt seem to do anything... any suggestions?
<seras> more info Doing away with the default panels and creating a new blank one.
<Do``> Amaranth: got any more ideas here? i'm helpless :/
<Amaranth> Do``: You could just not use compiz
<Do``> tbh i had this issue with beryl too a few months ago
<Do``> there i simply had to type beryl (even though it was in the session manager to be started on boot) and the window frames appeared alright
<Do``> i think i did a complete removal of all the beryl related stuff so the config files must be gone too
<bradmw> any packages for apache 1.3?
<PriceChild> !info apache
<ubotu> Package apache does not exist in gutsy
<PriceChild> !info apache feisty
<ubotu> apache: versatile, high-performance HTTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.34-4.1 (feisty), package size 384 kB, installed size 816 kB
<PriceChild> bradmw, not any more it seems.
<jbroome> no webserver for you!
<bradmw> apache nazis
<PriceChild> bradmw, what's wrong with 2.2?
<PriceChild> !info apache2
<ubotu> apache2: Next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.4-3 (gutsy), package size 40 kB, installed size 92 kB
<bradmw> PriceChild: nothing. i just wanted to setup a local environment (apache 1.3.37) like my company's production web server for offline development
<PriceChild> ahh k
<PriceChild> bradmw, dapper/feisty still work :)
<stdin> or build it yourself ;)
<Tm_T> bradmw: yes?
<billytwowilly> Hi, I'm trying to sync my palm pda, but I'm not sure where to point the sync software /dev/pilot doesn't exist and neither does any /dev/ttyUSB*s...
<cutekat> billytwowilly: does it automount?
<cutekat> http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=en&safe=off&q=ubuntu+synch+palm+howto&btnG=Search
<cutekat> click on first link...........
<billytwowilly> cutekat: this is in kde. I think the switch to udev just changed the names around a bit.
<billytwowilly> cutekat: part of problem seems to be the visor module isn't loaded..
<d4rkmonkey> billytwowilly then load it...
<billytwowilly> yep, did that. trying it out now.
* penguin42 yawns
<penguin42> does anyone know what this issue is with Intel graphics that affects Compiz?
<penguin42> something video related
<d4rkmonkey> penguin42 errr... that the GM965 isn't properly supported in Feisty?
<d4rkmonkey> penguin42 and any 3D programs crash X.org once you finally getting it working with the GM965 chipset... works for me fine in gutsy though
<penguin42> ah - I've got a 945 not the 965; but I thought this issue was a gutsy issue and was giving some concern about the default choice of having compiz on
<penguin42> hang on let me find the article that mentioned it
<d4rkmonkey> penguin42 you can always try the live CD to see if you're gonna have any problems with it.
<penguin42> d4rkmonkey: I have gutsy installed on this machine anyway; I was more interested since there seemed to be a belief there were known issue I wanted to know what
<d4rkmonkey> penguin42 oh ok, well my laptop has the GM965 and 3D programs crashed it on feisty, it works fine in gutsy though.
<penguin42> ah, 3D has been fine on this 945 on feisty and gutsy
<penguin42> ok, it's an Arstechnica article talking about accelerated video playback not being doable without some 'exa' drivers that aren't available yet
<penguin42> frankly I don't like compiz; it's pretty but doesn't give me anything
<penguin42> but that's a personal pref
<d4rkmonkey> penguin42 I have no idea what that is, I use compiz-fusion just cus it makes it look pretty ;)
<penguin42> d4rkmonkey: Other than wibbly windows (which I don't like) and the cube (which I don't like in preference to the workspace switcher) what other stuff is there?
<penguin42> and what is the difference between compiz and compiz fusion?
<d4rkmonkey> penguin42 just effects when closing and opening a window, and that kind of thing. I turned off wobbly windows, cus it started to annoy me
<d4rkmonkey> compiz-fusion is like, compiz and beryl combine.
<penguin42> hmm never played with beryl; I hear she is nice though
<Daviey> Hi.. Can somebody currently Gutsy check a URL for me?
<penguin42> sure
<penguin42> which browser - firefox?
<Daviey> penguin42: yep
<Daviey> can i pm the url?
<penguin42> ?
<d4rkmonkey> Daviey just put it out here...
<Daviey> d4rkmonkey: thanks - but penguin42 is helping
<d4rkmonkey> Daviey but its better to keep out of PMs unless you're embarassed of something.
#ubuntu+1 2007-09-14
<igorgue> Hi, all... does anybody knows how to get gnash to work with Firefox
<igorgue> the mozilla plugin package don't work :(
<igorgue> actually I want to use the flash nonfree plugin but since I use an x86_64 machine and the package linux32 is broken I cannot
<igorgue> Anybody?
<penguin42> hi
<penguin42> igorgue: have you got absolutely the latest ia32-libs package?
<igorgue> no, but the problem with linux32 is that it is asking me to remove unix-utils
<penguin42> igorgue: They fixed a missing libXcomposite package yesterday
<igorgue> (I don't think that's is a good thing to do)
<igorgue> let me check
<penguin42> igorgue: I don't have the linux32 package installed any more but I seem to have a linux32 binary
<penguin42> It seems to be in util-linux
<igorgue> penguin42, I have the latest ia32libs packages
<igorgue> yeah util-linux
<igorgue> the problem is that without linux32 you cant run the nonfree flash plugin
<igorgue> since it use nspluginwrapper
<penguin42> nspluginwrapper might need the linux32 command but it doesn't need the linux32 package
<penguin42> I have nspluginwrapper installed here
<igorgue> penguin42, how come?
<igorgue> but It don't work
<igorgue> do you have an x86_64 machine?
<penguin42> yes
<igorgue> OMG, it was so easy...
<igorgue> jeje thanks
<penguin42> huh?
<igorgue> now I can see youtube :)
<igorgue> I don't know what update asked me for remove the nspluginwrapper
<penguin42> igorgue: There have been some changes in the last few days; the linux32 package disappeared and new libraries keep appearing in ia32-libs
<igorgue> one more question, penguin42, when you are watching youtube, in order to move the seak button twice you have to click outside the flash video player right?
<penguin42> sometimes - there seems to be a long standing problem with nspluginwrapper sometimes losing clicks
<igorgue> sometimes?
<igorgue> I have that problem everytime
<xtknight> i haven't had any trouble with nspluginwrapper vs native flash on 32
<xtknight> i know of a window focus problem, seems to be Flash itself (click on flash window and that window is focused, defocusing your browser)
<penguin42> are you running compiz?
<igorgue> ahh yeah
<igorgue> maybe is that
<rockets> Wow
<penguin42> igorgue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/108733
<rockets> Anybody checked out the latest ReactOS build?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108733 in firefox "flash losing clicks with desktop effects enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<rockets> its come a long way
<xtknight> rockets, eh?  what about it?
<xtknight> hopefully some of it will get into wine
<penguin42> igorgue: So we've never quite been convinced whether that is compiz related or not but it does look like there is a fix upstream but it mightbe too late
<rockets> xtknight, its not useless anymore!
<xtknight> lol
<tretle> could someone help me with a grub issue?
* xtknight parties
<xtknight> ;)
<penguin42> rockets: How not useless?
<igorgue> yes it is compiz related
<penguin42> Can it play minesweeper yet?
<rockets> xtknight, it can play unreal tournament and quake 3
<tretle> lol
<xtknight> well my "wine" did ut2004 out of the box actually
<igorgue> I'm using it without compiz and it works
<tretle> can it play warsow yet
<penguin42> igorgue: Yeh that's why I reported it like that, but some have said they had it without compiz
<rockets> xtknight, yes but this is a full fledged windows clone. im not saying we should all use it as our OS, just that its cool
<xtknight> but really, why not ut and q3 native ?
<xtknight> ahh yeah
<igorgue> wow... compiz need a lot of fixes :(
<penguin42> rockets: Which version of Windows does it claim to clone?
<tretle> could someone help me with a grub issue?
<tretle> please :D
<xtknight> igorgue, i agree.  compiz is very buggy for me
<igorgue> so penguin42, for the RMS fans... gnash doesn't work at all in firefox(ubuntu) right?
<rockets> penguin42, NT 5.1
<rockets> penguin42, working on NT 5.2
<rockets> 5.2 is vista i think
<rockets> penguin42, on top of that it has some semblence of a package manager, unlike window
<rockets> windows*
<penguin42> gnash?
<xtknight> vista=6, svr 2003=5.2
<penguin42> rockets: That's interesting - because as I understand it what Wine was emulating was far behind that
<xtknight> hmm wonder how blackcomb(7.0) will be
<xtknight> er 6.1
<rockets> penguin42, it is. :-D
<rockets> penguin42, not that wine isnt fantastic
<penguin42> well, it isn't
<rockets> but wine is basically windows 98 + some specific patches to make new stuff work
<xtknight> i want virtualization that can directly access GPU h/w
* penguin42 looks around the tool shelf - hmm that should do
* penguin42 strikes xtknight with a 32lb sledgehammer
<igorgue> penguin42, gnash the other flash player
<penguin42> xtknight: You really don't want things frobbing your GPU direclty
<penguin42> igorgue: Oh, I might have tried that once - but I want my flash stuff to work
<xtknight> penguin42, well, i do, because i'm crazy, but that doesn't mean people who actually need reliable PCs need it ;)
<igorgue> penguin42, the same here :)
<penguin42> xtknight: Oh that's OK then
<igorgue> penguin42, it just was frustration since the non-free player didn't work for me :D
<xtknight> paravirt for amd64 yet ?
<FunnyLookinHat> Does anyone know if Gutsy Kubuntu will ship with compiz enabled as well (since Gutsy Ubuntu will be?)
<penguin42> igorgue: So I find that sometimes flash stops working and I have to restart firefox; I also sometimes use it in konqueror and that works OK; but sometimes I find it doesn't and I have to do a killall kio_http - I assume this is nswrapper related
<igorgue> adobe sucks!!!... why they don't have a 64 bits version of the flash player
<igorgue> jeje... the funny of this is that Windows 64bits users can't install it :D
<xtknight> true if they use IE64
<igorgue> jeje hey gnash didn't work in firefox and with konqueror the youtube player don't work
<xtknight> anyone deleted a file and trash icon hasn't updated?
<igorgue> xtknight, sometimes that happens with some themes
<xtknight> igorgue, hmm i'll check into it.  i thought a "trash full" icon existed, if that's what you mean.  it's sporadic
<penguin42> igorgue: It's hard work to bother doing the port and maintain it and keep it tested; it's more of a madness that nspluginwrapper is not the standard way of doing things and that plugins are always 32bit
<xtknight> compiling flash for 64bit shouldnt be that difficult, should it?  (doesn't seem to be a low level program)
<asla1> penguin42: does nsplugginwrapper work with java ?
<penguin42> asla1: No
<igorgue> penguin42, I know thats why I like it... because only in ubuntu we have flash in 64bits *almost* out of the box
<penguin42> xtknight: If they are lucky and they've been careful everywhere then they won't have any 64bit bugs
<asla1> dang, I'm using it for flash, but I had to install firefox32 for java
<asla1> and it's just frustrating
<penguin42> asla1: Use konqueror for java stuff; it uses an external java binary
<penguin42> IMHO the right way
<asla1> penguin42: hrmm intersting
<asla1> igorgue: what do you mean 64 bit *almost* out of the box ?
<asla1> are you talking about nsplugginwrapper too ?
<asla1> err.. pluginwrapper
<igorgue> asla1, it have some bugs... well as we discussed before it was a compiz problem
<igorgue> so... never mind
* penguin42 had an argument with someone about getting mozilla to do it the same way as konq but they really thought it was a bad idea 
<xtknight> anyone else's trash icon take ~5 secs to pop up?  click it and see how long it takes for nautilus
<penguin42> xtknight: Less than a second here
<asla1> xtknight: does the same thing happen if you login as another user ?
<xtknight> asla1, not sure
<igorgue> xtknight, like 1/2 a sec...
<penguin42> xtknight: Do you have any USB storage devices plugged in?
<xtknight> my trash is also not registering as full
<igorgue> xtknight, I have a good machine :P
<xtknight> me too
<asla1> xtknight: how full is your trash can ?
<xtknight> no usb plugged in
<asla1> might take a little longer to get the directory listing
<xtknight> no usb devices at lest
<xtknight> trash has 2 items
<asla1> hrmm
<xtknight> nautilus trash:///
<xtknight> doing this is instananeous for me
<xtknight> clicking the Trash icon, is not
<SeveredCross> Odd.
<xtknight> test with other user acct brb
<xtknight> ya doesn't happen on this act
<xtknight> acct
<xtknight> i believe my old acct was Feisty, but someone upgrading may experience the issues
<xtknight> Fast user switching is awesome
<jmg> i didnt like it
<amr> when i try to share a  folder i get this message 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: usershares are currently disabled . I am usig\ng gusty
<SeveredCross> Does /var/lib/samba/usershares/ exist?
<SeveredCross> And is it writable by your user?
<gib> Is there a problem with encryption in the 64-bit version of Firefox.  I just installed Gutsy 64-bit on my uncle's new system and it doesn't work with his bank.  He has another system running firefox on 32-bit Feisty, and it works fine.
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<contrast83> Does anyone know if it's possible to get a package made with Checkinstall to work with an APTonCD disc?
<amr> dosbox
<contrast83> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<contrast83> err, sorry, wrong room. heh
<contrast83> glxinfo is segfaulting on me. glxgears just hangs (no window comes up), and Compiz obviously isn't working. Any ideas?
<contrast83> Everything was working fine just a couple days ago, and I have *no idea* what could be causing this. :-\
<rockets> Anybody here using Parallels on ubuntu? I'm wondering how it compares to vmware
<nickrud> contrast83: for the apt on cd / checkinstall question, you can make a little repo:  help.ubuntu.com/community/Repository/Personal
<nickrud> *repositories
<contrast83> nickrud: well, the problem i'm having is after i add the aptoncd disc as a repo, when i open synaptic, it gives an error for a checkinstall package, something to the effect of "couldn't parse depencies: Required". i tried re-doing the package with checkinstall and adding dependencies for it but it wouldn't let me.
<nickrud> contrast83: oh, it's actually trying to build a little repo. You'd have to make a real package, I guess
<osirisx13> hey guys, how stable is gutsy? if i wanted to update right now to it, would i have any major problems?
<contrast83> nickrud: ok, thanks for the info.
<rockets> osirisx13, you might, or you might not :-D
<nickrud> contrast83: yw, but it wasn't much ;(
<contrast83> nickrud: after asking the same question repeatedly for nearly an hour, the tiniest bit of confirmation is all i need. :-)
<osirisx13> how can i tell it to update to gutsy?
<nickrud> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<osirisx13> ty
<nickrud> probably not particularly good for gutsy though
<contrast83> will having third-party repos enabled cause problems when upgrading to a new release?
<osirisx13> ..yeah..
<osirisx13> how do i update to gutsy
<contrast83> osirisx13: k/ubuntu?
<osirisx13> u
<nickrud> contrast83: better to disable first. Probably wouldn't matter but ...
<nickrud> this dodge window shifting is so cool it's ludicrous
<contrast83> i figured. last time i tried to upgrade, things didn't go well at all. fortunately, i had a seperate partition for /home so i just reinstalled without much hassle
<contrast83> well, i'm off. peace out, y'all
<phixnay> hi
<phixnay> I'm upgrading to gutsy, but update-manager -d says I am up to date
<phixnay> I have 0.59.23
<Lynoure> phixnay: 0.59.23 of what?
<phixnay> update manager
<Lynoure> ah.
<phixnay> for some reason it doesn't find the dist upgrade
<Lynoure> Someone could check it for you. I probably should stick to the kubuntu upgrade instructions
<hydrogen> you need to  touch a file somewhere
<hydrogen> to tell it about it
<Hobbsee> have you enalbed -proposed?
<phixnay> yes
<phixnay> all the repo boxes in synaptic are checked
<alex_mayorga> anyone seeing the Update Manager going to the limbo more often?
<phixnay> hydrogen: /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release ?
<hydrogen> yea
<phixnay> I'll look for internet instructions
<phixnay> ah, looks like there are lots of bugs about that issue
<alex_mayorga> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<alex_mayorga> anyone knows the Bluetooth chanel from upstream?
<alex_mayorga> I mean the IRC channel
<alex_mayorga> if any
<Tsukasa> hey guys, why doesnt the livecd have xchat installed on it by default
<Tsukasa> anyways, can someone help me install gutsy on my raid0 array
<alex_mayorga> anyone having to kill -9 update-manager lately?
<Hobbsee> phixnay: i wouldnt bet that -proposed is in teh repo list
<phixnay> it's the third one under the "updates" tab, isn't it?
<phixnay> Hobbsee: ^
<Hobbsee> phixnay: i have no idea, i dont run synaptic.
<Hobbsee> check your sources list
<Tsukasa> can someone please help me install ubuntu on a raid-0
<Tsukasa> gutsy
<Tsukasa> im on the livecd currently, i have dmraid installed...
<nemik> how would i enable exa in xorg.conf? where is it now that the gui thing is there for editing xorg.conf?
<FunnyLookinHat> Any kubuntu gutsy testers around?
<jussi01> FunnyLookinHat: yep
<Fracture> :( gutsy latest still has a black window bug for nvidia
<Fracture> hrm.. and panel applets are all crashing
<Fracture> and firefox 'fades to black' if I open 3 windows
<michael__> has the power unplugging problem been fixed
<michael__> where it makes the screen backlight turn off on laptops
<darx> I need to stop apache and mysql from running at startup.. how can I do so
<darx> I could put a script in rc,local or init.d but then that would be stopping something thats already started. I want to speed up my startup. Its taking ages.
<AnRkey> does the compiz blacklist feature stop ATI's from running compiz or what does it do?
<nanonyme> AnRkey, compiz blacklist?
<AnRkey> Version 1:0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu3:
<AnRkey>   * debian/compiz.wrapper:
<AnRkey>     - support pci id based blacklisting and add rv480 to
<AnRkey>       the blacklist
<AnRkey> yesterday i saw something about ati something or other had been blacklisted
<AnRkey> just wanted to know what they are saying?
<nanonyme> i was just hoping someone had blacklisted compiz but i guess that was false hope
<AnRkey> nanonyme, u don't like the bling machine?
<nanonyme> it's not that. it breaks things in linux
<AnRkey> true, but the sooner everyone is using it the sooner those broken bits get fixed
<nanonyme> no program should be allowed to prevent the user from using opengl if he so wishes
<AnRkey> i have a nice little opengl workaround anyhow for games and other
<nanonyme> imo compiz should only be enabled if the user says so in the installer
<nanonyme> and the user should be warned what it can cause
<nanonyme> that is, ubuntu installer
<AnRkey> or maybe allow an option not to use it by default instead of an option to enable it
<nanonyme> that way everyone would be happy and compiz would only be used by the users who know what they're doing
<AnRkey> i like the idea of more people using it
<nanonyme> why?
<AnRkey> well whenever some1 sees me using compiz on my machine i end up burning an ubuntu disk for them
<AnRkey> so much less talking :D
<nanonyme> and you don't tell them about the downsides?
<AnRkey> no
<nanonyme> sounds a bit irresponsible
<AnRkey> not of the problems stop the machine from working (here at least)
<AnRkey> plus compiz has come a long long way
<nanonyme> compiz and beryl affect things like 3d acceleration in movies and wine
<AnRkey> and it's only getting better
<AnRkey> well i love throwing my ultravnc window around while I wait for remote systems to install bits and bytes
<AnRkey> it's like my stress toy :D
<AnRkey> never notices a slowdown in wine
<nanonyme> yes, it just simply usually stops working altogether
<AnRkey> however cedega almost stops bf2 if i have compiz on
<nanonyme> compiz is the most common error source in wine
<AnRkey> laggy but works
<nanonyme> or rather: wine is very efficient in finding bugs in compiz
<AnRkey> so i run metacity --replace &
<AnRkey> then the game
<AnRkey> then compiz --replace &
<AnRkey> i normally put that in a script that runs each game for me
<nanonyme> (although i was told that most of the bugs exist because of bad design in X11)
<AnRkey> something that does bug me is not all aps do window manager hints so well with compiz
<AnRkey> and when thunderbird opens an email it does not bring it to the front
<AnRkey> double clicking an email should open it above the other windows
<nanonyme> heh
<AnRkey> my fix for that is to set thunderbird to open each email in a separate window
<AnRkey> works now
<AnRkey> but you see if i was not testing allot and others did not test allot these bits would not get fixed
<nanonyme> yeah, that's true also for vista
<AnRkey> it's just a teething process (imhho)
<nanonyme> so everyone using windows xp should be told to use vista, right?
<AnRkey> vista = biggest ever beta test
<nanonyme> so we get rid of the bugs
<nanonyme> indeed
<nanonyme> so is compiz
<AnRkey> true
<nanonyme> or at least it can be if it's enabled by default
<AnRkey> but they say it at least unlike M$
<nanonyme> why should the average linux user be forced to do beta testing?
<AnRkey> i do like seeing the improvements with each upgrade
<AnRkey> so far the last 3 have fixed bits that make me wanna kill furry cute animals
<AnRkey> so yeah, it's all getting better :)
<nanonyme> that's not the issue. why would the average user who probably only wants to use office and browsers be forced to do beta testing and bug hunting?
<AnRkey> well i think we should have it's pretty stable by 7:10
<nanonyme> we hope we have it stable by then
<AnRkey> the ATI support is killing me though
<nanonyme> imo the decision should only be made if it is stable
<AnRkey> but that's ATI's fault me thinks
<AnRkey> true
<AnRkey> something that thrills me is that the average desktop PC is now shipping with 3d harware and it's only getting better
<nanonyme> yes, a good way to use that is use the 3d hardware for designing medicine
<AnRkey> or gaming
<nanonyme> there are grid projects that use the GPU's in computers
<AnRkey> :D
<AnRkey> grid projects?
<AnRkey> running for kfe quick
<AnRkey> brb
<nanonyme> grid is like outsourcing cpu time. something needs to be calculated but the people don't have fast enough cpu's so they use a grid to calculate it
<nanonyme> in old days you needed to pay to get cpu time but nowadays individuals donate their cpu and gpu time for common good
<cutekat> nanonyme: i urge u guyz not to release till its ready.
<cutekat> even if you have to skip a cycle
<cutekat> feisty was royally borked, and is only now becoming stable tbh
<cutekat> shoot edgy is still better than feisty, just for a few things its nice to have later packages....
<nanonyme> cutekat, i'm not going to release anything. i'm just talking not to it pre-decided that  beryl/compiz should be enabled in the new ubuntu by default
<nanonyme> not to have even
<cutekat> nanonyme: it defaintely should not be
<cutekat> enabled that is
<nanonyme> cutekat, i've heard it will be the way things are going
<cutekat> and there should be a terminal command to disable the thing via console
<cutekat> nanonyme: intel has more chipsets in laptops integrated than either nvidia or ati
<cutekat> and everyone with intel with desktop effects is gonna be a big wtf
<cutekat> can you say no video support whatsoever?
<cutekat> and no clear way to get it?
<cutekat> tho one can go no xv, one needs to know to do that.
<nanonyme> hmm, i'm not sure about that side, intel driver support is getting better quite fast afaik
<nanonyme> some people even think intel will be the dominant 3d card producer on linux side eventually
<cutekat> and thats really not a good solution - makes the vids take up 3x the cpu that they would use otherwise
<cutekat> i'm currently using an mplayer from trevhino from feisty to get xv working.
<cutekat> there is no patch for totem or the rest.
<cutekat> sad.
<cutekat> so we're talking what, 42-43% of the laptop market will be effected?
<cutekat> sure
<cutekat> but the players + compiz wont work very well - try switching stuff to no xv and watch the cpu differences
<cutekat> its staggering.
<nanonyme> yups
<cutekat> especially for someone with anything but the absolute latest and darn decent hw
<nanonyme> i've yet to find the correct place of debate. unsure if the argument should be here, newsletters or forums
<cutekat> so if they didnt shell out 1500-1800 for the lappy watching a simple vid is gonna lag system in compiz
<cutekat> nanonyme: combo
<cutekat> #ubuntu-devs is one spot i think for talking to devs
<cutekat> but be prepaired to be eaten for lunch
<cutekat> there are various offtopics
<nanonyme> heh
<cutekat> and launchpad the heck out of any bugs.
<cutekat> start threads in forums and bump existing ones
<cutekat> email devs etc
<arooni__> zomg
<arooni__> so many updates
<arooni__> what changed?
<arooni__> nothing has crashed yet.... ;p
<omha> hey
<nanonyme> cutekat, btw, also heard that there are issues with compiz that can only be solved be partly redesigning X11
<omha> how can i get my turn screen light up and down to work on my laptop?
<cutekat> you could spend all day
<omha> nanonyme, EXA ?
<nanonyme> i don't remember the issue anymore. i should have logging on #winehq. most of the problems with compiz/beryl/composite i've heard about are talked about there
<cutekat> omha: thats exactly what not releasing something is all about.
<cutekat> certainly not in such a visible place as appearance - at least put it in an out of the way area
<cutekat> and i think its high time they included a front end for screen res in that same front end :P
<cutekat> and dont get me wrong nanonyme
<omha> cutekat, yea
<omha> cutekat, but having compiz default is a major selling point
<omha> even if it just works partially
<cutekat> i think that compiz-fusion is just about the kewlest thing to happen to linux in the last couple years
<cutekat> looks-wise i mean
<cutekat> ive converted half dozen on the merits of compiz-fusion alone lol....
<omha> cutekat, are there problems with gutsy low default settings ?
<nanonyme> me too, i liked it when i used it. it will probably be just great when it's mature
<cutekat> omha: then the patched versions of files MUST be readily avaliable.
<omha> cutekat, huh? my internet dies for a min
<cutekat> omha: when compiz is the wm with intel you cannot watch vids using xv
<cutekat> and thats a MAJOR problem.
<omha> are there any known issues with nm-applet and or ndiswrapper?
<cutekat> there is no official package to fix that
<cutekat> omha: some?
<omha> oh
<omha> cutekat,  it cant connect
<omha> cutekat, to wifi
<cutekat> om restart networking.
<omha> cutekat,  iwconfig works great
<cutekat> or did it ever connect
<omha> it never could connect
<cutekat> ah
<cutekat> wep key?
<omha> just stood there and looked stupid and asks for my wifi key mulitple times
<omha> yea
<cutekat> good luck
<nanonyme> sounds like yet another bug in the graphic tools...
<cutekat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<cutekat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318539
<cutekat> see if those help omha
<omha> cutekat,  well it worked in feisty
<omha> cutekat,  and i think the rt2500usb driver is broken in gutsy
<omha> hmm
<omha> launchpad :)
<cutekat> did you keep a copy of the feisty /etc/networking/interfaces ?
<omha> nope
<cutekat> [this is why gutsy is my secondary install lol] 
<omha> its my primary :D
<cutekat> i read primary as only
<omha> i got to frigging sick of XP
<cutekat> lol
<cutekat> very common story
<cutekat> :>
<cutekat> can you imagine how much software we could pack in if we used as much space as vista?
<cutekat> lol
<cutekat> seriously tho we should go to minidvd instead of cd soon
<cutekat> ~1.4GB
<omha> no
<omha> just dvd
<omha> it would be so sweet not having to install 300megs after install
<omha> it wouldnt be much work having a cd and a packed up dvd
<Tomcat_> There are DVDs of Ubuntu. :o
<omha> offcial ?
<Tomcat_> Just checking... not sure really. ;)
<Tomcat_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/
<Tomcat_> Yes, quite official.
<Tomcat_> Just not on the regular download pages.
<omha> nice :D
<Tomcat_> You'll still have to install 300megs after install though. ;)
<omha> yea but thats updates
<omha> or is it just added packeges?
<Tomcat_> ?
<omha> to the dvd
<omha> not installed
<Tomcat_> The DVD is just added packages. You don't need to download universe.
<Tomcat_> The installer doesn't change.
<omha> oh
<Tomcat_> I doubt the Ubuntu devs want to install universe software by default. ;)
<omha> they could install xchat by default
<Tomcat_> No, they can't... xchat is in universe.
<Tomcat_> afaik the policy is to install only stuff in main, to have a stable, working distro.
<Tomcat_> The packages in universe are good, but not up to the quality level of main.
<Tomcat_> I don't know how much of a regular install CD is installed on the disk, but I'm sure that even if it was a DVD instead of a CD, they couldn't install more without getting more packages into main. ;)
<omha> :(
<omha> then get them into main :)
<cutekat> Tomcat_: y is it in universe
<omha> there is some software that woudl be really good to have defualt
<shirish> can somebody help me, I'm not able to use the gui after updates, seems metacity breaks
<omha> like vpn
<Tomcat_> cutekat: Because the main ubuntu devs don't think it's that important. And imho, they're right.
<shirish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/139556
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139556 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "after updates, no output displayed" [Undecided,New] 
<Tomcat_> omha: Well, the "best" case is to just install everything, right? ;D
<omha> no
<omha> just the stuff i want :D
<shirish> with that the .xsession-errors file is also attached in that bug-report
<Tomcat_> omha: Hehe ;)
<Tomcat_> omha: You can customize the DVD to install stuff you want. ;)
<shirish> ** (x-session-manager:5227): WARNING **: Failed to start sound.
<shirish> Window manager warning: Failed to read saved session file /home/shirish/.metacity/sessions/default0.ms: Failed to open file '/home/shirish/.metacity/sessions/default0.ms': No such file or directory
<Tomcat_> shirish: You should mention the program versions you're using.
<omha> shirish, have you did a upgrade since breakage?
<heanol> has anyone else besides me feel that gutsy is less responsive than feisty? i've upgraded two machines to gutsy and they both feel less response in general in X
<omha> heanol, i feel a general speed improvement
<contrast83> heanol: just the opposite from my experience so far
<etnoy_> no, I haven't noticed any
<etnoy_> just that compiz fusion seems swifter
<heanol> weird.
<etnoy_> in what way is it slower?
<etnoy_> dns timeouts?
<heanol> etnoy_, no, nothing measurable
<etnoy_> i.e. are there momentary freezes or just a feeling
<heanol> just gnome feels less responsive
<omha> heanol, are you using compiz?
<heanol> longer to create windows, etc
<etnoy_> how is your cpu usage?
<etnoy_> when you create windows
<heanol> cpu usage is none, atm
<heanol> not using compiz either atm
<etnoy_> and if you move a window?
<heanol> responsive
<etnoy_> okay
<heanol> i guess it could be because i installed tracker on both
<etnoy_> how is the cpu usage when you create a new window?
<Tomcat_> Isn't tracker automatically installed anyway?
<heanol> Tomcat_, don't think so if you upgrade from feisty
<Tomcat_> Oh, right. That might be. :)
<heanol> unless some always installed package depends on it
<omha> i noticed OO is frigging fast to start 2. time
<Hobbsee> disable java
<heanol> i prefer abiword / gnumeric :-)
<heanol> heh
<jmg> my gdm face reverted to gnome default
<omha> heanol, OO starts on 1sec
<jmg> not face, screen
<jmg> omha: the second time
<jmg> isnt that prelink
<omha> jmg,  still
<jmg> ?
<heanol> i wonder why i have a "power history" choice in the context menu of the "battery"-notification-area-program (whatever it is) on my desktop computer, but not on my laptop :)
<omha> something like that
<jmg> heanol: to tell you how much power your server/desktop draws
<jmg> when you leave it on all the time
<jmg> global warming, fossil fuels etc
<heanol> :p
<contrast83> jmg: kdm did that for me. iirc, there's a file that's part of the *ubuntu-default-settings package you have to manually edit to use whatever theme you want for your display manager
<heanol> jmg, you'd think there'd actually be more useful to have that option on a computer that actually has a battery :)
<jmg> contrast83: or just reinstall ubuntu
<contrast83> ugh :-P
<jmg> heanol: doesnt run 24 hours a day
<jmg> probably doesnt draw more than 75watt
<jmg> not a serious impact
<jmg> running a computer uses more power than a grow lamp :p
<jmg> contrast83: hehe
<jmg> contrast83: ive always found it better to move my old home out of the way and let ubuntu make a new one then import my dotfiles
<AnRkey> jmg having same defauly gnome stuff here
<jmg> AnRkey: ok
<jmg> i put it down to them changing the themes
<AnRkey> just finished updates gonna restart gdm in a few
<jmg> me too
<AnRkey> i am one of those crazy nuts that uses gutsy in a work place
<AnRkey> not smart :D
<heanol> i do too :)
<AnRkey> it keeps me on my toes
<AnRkey> good fun though
<heanol> used to run debian unstable, gutsy is way less quirky :P
<AnRkey> good motivation to help out :D
<AnRkey> oh, really
<AnRkey> never run debian unstable
<heanol> things break, but they're fixxed quite fast
<heanol> same for gutys i guess
<AnRkey> i really love the ubuntu project so i wanted to help out and here i am
<heanol> noticed the flashplugin-nonfree was broken a few days ago
<heanol> but fixed in a day or so :)
<AnRkey> i love seeing how it just gets better and better
<heanol> Yep
<heanol> gutsy is really nice
<AnRkey> feels good to know i am part of an awesome product like ubuntu
<AnRkey> i loved feisty and gutsy makes me all warm inside
<AnRkey> yes i know i need help when i talk about an os like that
<omha> i always love to install XP in a VM, its so frigging quick
<omha> and with kvm it's faster then native
<heanol> hmm
<heanol> anyone know if it's possible to use network manager without the applet?
<heanol> i.e. some cli interface for it
<omha> heanol, iwconfig
<omha> heanol, iwlist for scanning
<heanol> omha, well, yes. but that doesn't use the network manager
<omha> no
<heanol> does network manager use those internally?
<omha> heanol, why do you not want to use the applet?
<heanol> how does network manager manage wpa?
<heanol> omha, because i don't run gnome :)
<heanol> always
<heanol> for some reason wpa_supplicant doesn't work as good as NetworkManager
<omha> then use the kde package
<heanol> don't run kde either
<omha> xfce?
<heanol> wmii http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wmii
<omha> hmm
<omha> how many dm's are there?
<heanol> dm's?
<contrast83> desktop managers
<contrast83> but...
<contrast83> the terms are desktop environments and window managers, just to nitpick. :-)
<heanol> wmii isn't really a desktop environment
<contrast83> heanol: Just saw what you asked. Did you try NetworkManager?
<heanol> contrast83, hm?
<contrast83> Did you try just running that from the terminal?
<contrast83> Err, nevermind. I just realized you probably mean a way to choose the network, etc.
<cutekat> heanol: you mean DE which is desktop enviornment
<cutekat> less than half dozen - kde/gnome/xfce being the only real three i can think of....
<cutekat> as far as window managers there are dozens
<cutekat> ^^
<contrast83> Enlightenment is looking more like a DE these days.
<omha> anyone running virtualbox in gutsy?
<AnRkey> nanonyme, http://arstechnica.com/journals/linux.ars/2007/09/12/ubuntu-technical-board-votes-on-compiz-for-ubuntu-7-10
<heanol> -> http://uptr.pl/ma
<cutekat> still kinda far from that imo
<AnRkey> rofl heanol thats scary that we both paste the same thing
<nanonyme> i agree with garrett, actually
<nanonyme> unless normal users become developers, that will only make people dislike ubuntu
<nanonyme> it won't speed up development
<nanonyme> so press is more important than functionality. nice summary
<SoulChild> Hi all. udev does not generate paths like /dev/hda3 or /dev/sda3 any ideas ??? using ubuntu gutsy gibbon
<jscinoz> is there a list of all models for the snd-hda-intel driver somewhere?
<Eq|work> works fine for me SoulChild .
<Eq|work> jscinoz : best bet is probably to look at the kernel source.. there's frequently documentation in the relevant dir, or in the source files themselves.
<jscinoz> gah
<jscinoz> i r
<SoulChild> Eq|work: strange ,... now it works for me too ,..
<SoulChild> i start my box at quiet mode (without splash) when shutting down or restarting, i get a bunch of messages from network-manager,.... how do i stop verbose-mode for nm-applet???
<Eq|work> no clue :-/
<openstandards> hey Amaranth do you know any idea what could fix the bug with the opensource ati driver/ compiz basically the buttons don't get drawn
<Amaranth> openstandards: XAANoOffscreenPixmaps
<openstandards> cheers
* Amaranth wonders why updatedb runs if he has tracker
<Amaranth> at least tracker isn't indexing the locate DB, that's be painful
<Sergemin1> Hi, Guys! Want to say a huge THANK YOU to ALL UBUNTU+1 DEVELOPERS! Thank you. I did some magic to install a Gutsy printer drivers package @ Edgy and my printer worked just like that! Would love to see it in action in Gutsy too! Does anyone know if printing is already enabled in Gutsy daily live builds ???
<gnomefreak> Sergemin1: printing was never disabled
<pvandewyngaerde> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<pvandewyngaerde> !flash 64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash 64 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<penguin42> pvandewyngaerde: Install the flashplugin-nonfree package and install the nspluginwrapper package
<pvandewyngaerde> i found it, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<penguin42> pvandewyngaerde: nspluginwrapper runs 32bit plugins in 64 bit browsers
<pvandewyngaerde> i am having conflicts
<pvandewyngaerde> it wants to delete:ubuntu-minimal util-linux util-linux-locales
<penguin42> hmm not good
<penguin42> ah ok
<penguin42> pvandewyngaerde: Remove the 'linux32' out of that apt-get line
<pvandewyngaerde> k, done
<gnubuntu> hi
<penguin42> oh,l see that page is using 32 bit firefox rather than nspluginwrapper
* penguin42 uses 64bit firefox and nspluginwrapper
* penguin42 goes to get breakfast
<gnubuntu> i still have problem with hibernate in gutsy latest tribe5 on my notebook. i get a black screen but no hibernate. anybody can help?
<rambo3> why is there no iftab
<jscinoz> I have a HDMI output on my laptop, it uses the snd-hda-intel driver, what model should i specify to get sound output over hdmi? is there a list of models i can choose from?
<Eq|work> jscinoz : you're unlikely to get an answer beyond what i said earlier.
<omha> any good digital tv app like kdetv?
<AnRkey> why are gstreamer10-plugins named ugly? :)
<Toma-> they have ugly licenses
<__tim> the licenses are fine, but a lot of the stuff in -ugly is encumbered by patents
<omha> i love ubuntu-restricted-extras
<omha> and im not in the US of A so its also legal :D
<pvandewyngaerde> penguin42:  do you have java working with nspluginwrapper ?
<penguin42> no
<penguin42> I'm running blackdown java on 64bit - but it certainly wasn't stable
<penguin42> IMHO the easiest thing for java is Konqueror which uses an external java binary
<pvandewyngaerde> penguin42:  does your flash work in 64 bit konqueror ?
<ShackJack> HI - Am trying to install gutsy but xorg wont start... what is the failsafe video driver... vesa, vga, tga, ati do not work (using ATI X1400)
<omha> ShackJack, use vesa
<omha> ShackJack, then go to the restricted manager and install the binary ati driver
<ShackJack> omha: Hi - as stated about, vesa (default setup, does not work(
<omha> ShackJack, vga?
<ShackJack> See above...
<omha> oh
<omha> ShackJack, what error do you get?
<ShackJack> Just failed to start X server... etc...
<ShackJack> Default boot from live cd (gutsy tribe 5)
<omha> ShackJack, hmm vesa should always work
<omha> ShackJack, and you should be ashamed!!!
<ShackJack> What is the video mode used when the ubuntu logo comes up of the command line text... why can't it just use *that* mode... sheesh....
<ShackJack> *or
<omha> having ATI cards when AMD releases proper drivers and specs and opensource drivers
<ShackJack> Yeah, stuck with it unfortunately... but Ubuntu should really boot into a graphics mode at some point - like having the failsafe X run for the install CD...
<omha> ShackJack, have you tried booting up in failesafe X?
<ShackJack> Will try didn't see as option... actually hadn't tried "safe graphics mode" will try now :)
<penguin42> pvandewyngaerde: Yeh flash works
<ShackJack> No love on safe mode graphics either -- sheesh - went through the same thing with Feisty, I thought it'd be much improved by Gutsy
<omha> ShackJack, it should
<omha> ShackJack,  there is a failsafe X in gutsy or there is coming one
<omha> but if vese isnt working, i dont know
<omha> vesa should always work
<omha> ShackJack, you tried booting up in 800x600 vesa?
<omha> with no glx or dri
<penguin42> pvandewyngaerde: I have had problems sometimes with flash on konqueror where I have to killall the kio_http I think it is sometimes the flash plugin doesn't die off and next time you try to do flash it gets confused; but I've had problems on Netscape as well
<pvandewyngaerde> ShackJack:  is it a laptop or a desktop ?
<ShackJack> omha: Just default Vesa.. dunno what res... but it should matter that much... I ended up unlocking my wifi and apt update and install fglrx and then restart gdm... but don't expect a noob to do that :)
<ShackJack> pvandewyngaerde: Lappy... Inspiron E1505
<ShackJack> Hope it'll be better when some decent OS ati drivers come along...
<omha> ShackJack, that would be expecting a little bit to much
<ShackJack> :) We'll see...
<omha> ShackJack, it is already here
<gnubuntu> same problem like ShackJack with my ati mobility radeon x1800
<omha> ShackJack,  and the next one will be even better
<ShackJack> gnubuntu: You got it going?
<gnubuntu> yes.
<gnubuntu> i just get apt install fglrx driver
<gnubuntu> then everything is fine :)
<ShackJack> Yeah, fglrx/xgl and Compiz Fusion have been teh sux lately... random X crashes with no word as to why...
<ShackJack> gnubuntu: Yep ditto... I'm doing a reinstall over my dual boot and then running Win XP in virtual box for any win apps I need...
<gnubuntu> still wait for the new ati 8.42 driver in october
<omha> gnomefreak, .42 is out?
<omha> 8.41.7 is
<omha> ^^ that should be good too
<ShackJack> gnubuntu: Yeah, 8.41 was a no go for me... But AIGLX on ATI - yess!!!! Course, I'm only assuming that will solve my Fusion stability problems...
<gnomefreak> omha: .42?
<gnubuntu> ShackJack: i dont use 3d-desktop at all with xgl. cause problem with big desktop and direct-rendering
<gnomefreak> oh you meant gnubuntu
<gnubuntu> for now fglrx 8.37.6 is stable und fast on gutsy.
<ShackJack> Ah... 95GB for my /home partition... sweet...
<slavik> what is the version of libc in gutsy?
<slackern> 2.6.1-1ubuntu4 is the version of libc i got installed right now
* penguin42 spots /etc/bindresvport.blacklist - hmm that's useful, I didn't know that existed
<omha> penguin42 and that does?
<penguin42> omha: Read the comment at the top
<dfgas> hey do you know how to get a program to load and straight to a certain workspace on start of gnome?
<penguin42> omha: A program can ask for a 'secure' port - ie.. 1 below 1024 and the libc will allocate it - but it might take up a useful port; that appears to be a way to stop that happening - very useful
<Pici> dfgas: look into devilspie and the gnome sessions options
<dfgas> devilspie?
<penguin42> p   devilspie                       - find windows and perform actions on them
<penguin42> neat
* penguin42 giggles at the bugs comment on it's manual page 'This manpage is almost useless, as it was thrown together on a train.'
<slavik> I have latest update-manager, yet whe run with -cdp it doesn't see that gutsy is available
<PriceChild> RichW, ok first things first...
<PriceChild> NEVER run alpha software on machines which are "URGENT"ly needed etc.
<PriceChild> because this happens :D
<RichW> haha
<PriceChild> seriously...
<RichW> i need the latest versions
<PriceChild> nobody ever listens
<PriceChild> and they run it anyway
<RichW> I have very new hardware
<PriceChild> and then it breaks
<PriceChild> pssh
<RichW> So I run gutsy for hardware support
<PriceChild> I think I had this earlier, just used iwconfig to get things going... seemed to be fixed with latest packages/reboot but not sure which
<RichW> ralink drivers got merged in kernel, lm-sensors drivers in kernel, nvidia drivers come with it for 8600
<PriceChild> *has ralink and feisty works fine*
<RichW> hardware support improved vastly in gutsy compared to feisty
<RichW> yeah but its all config file based
<RichW> and no network manager
<PriceChild> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <name>
<PriceChild> sudo dhclient wlan0
<PriceChild> easy
<RichW> I have standard wpa
<PriceChild> or just add it to system > admin > networking
<RichW> i think i did that but didnt connect.. i made a fresh user
<RichW> il try with that
<RichW> ahhh
<RichW> it says
<RichW> NetworkManager is not running
<RichW> and the icon is missing but theres a invisable bar
<RichW> which you can find if you click carfully
<RichW> I believe network manager has a service
<RichW> il try that
<RichW> Anyone here?
<RichW> hi
<shanky> good evening
<shanky> how can I add more epson stylus drivers to my system?
<radius> hey, i'm trying to update gutsy and it's updating the wrong initrd file - i'm not running generic >> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-11-generic
<radius> Linux lnport 2.6.22-11-386 #1 Fri Sep 7 04:33:15 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<radius> http://pastebin.ca/697664
<penguin42> radius: Which kernel are you using?
<radius> ^-- 5 lines above just pasted
<penguin42> that's from the package?
<radius> well i am not running apparmor if that helps
<radius> can't remove it or bypass it at the mo.
<radius> 2.6.22-11-386
<penguin42> hmm I haven't got apparmour in (I'm on an upgraded machine and it hasn't pulled in all the packages that seem to be loaded by default)
<radius> normally i remove what halts the update - just wanted to check if i can break this or is there an issue
<penguin42> radius: In your /lib/modules/kernelname/ubuntu/security directory is there an apparmor directory and module?
<radius> sec
<radius> under the generic folders, yes
<Aondo> can anyone confirm if their thunderbird works with enigmail? with the repo packages.
<penguin42> radius: But not the i386 ones?
<radius> corect
<radius> correcT*
<penguin42> radius: Maybe file a bug against the i386 kernel build? (or perhaps it just doesn't work with -i386)
<gnomefreak> Aondo: for some it doesnt but i do believe someone has a fix for it already
<gnomefreak> Aondo: if it hasnt landed it will in next day or so
<radius> so i can go ahead and break this falt then
<Aondo> ok
<Aondo> strange bug i must say anyway :P
<gnomefreak> Aondo: it is as i could never reproduce the bug
<gnomefreak> and alot of people cant, i left for a while so i lost track of the bug
<Aondo> but it is only with the repo packages right?, i'm sure i can remember using gpg from original download of thunderbird(not good to test gutsy that way) :P
<gnomefreak> Aondo: afaik but i only use repo package for that on gutsy and i have locale packages for my feisty system i use
<gnomefreak> local
<gnomefreak> Aondo: im asking the mozilla maintainer atm on the progress of it
<Aondo> ok
<Aondo> nice
<Aondo> while you do that i will keep testing :P
* gnomefreak only maintains a few moz. packages enigmail isnt one
<radius> ok let's see if this checks out - *apparmor* issues with 2.6.22-11-386
<gnomefreak> Aondo: it might be faster if you join #ubuntu-mozillateam and ask asac (he is busy atm with midbrowser but he will answer you when he gets a sec. i cant describe issue to him because it may be different
<penguin42> radius: It looks like there are issues on -generic as well at the moment
<penguin42> oh
<gnomefreak> penguin42: its been talked about the past few days on how to fix iirc
<damon_> I just upgraded to gutsy from feisty using apt-get dist-upgrade and I need a microscope to view  fonts.. should I be reporting this as a bug?
<gnomefreak> damon_: yes but look around first as there are alot of them
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Ah OK; my failure looks like the same as #139280 rather than #138954 that it has been merged with
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Do you happen to know if there is a good way to make sure that my upgraded box gets all the stuff that a fresh installer would get?  There seem to be some things (like apparmor) that weren't installed as part of a dist-upgrade or installing the ubuntu base packages
<gnomefreak> penguin42: install *-desktop package but apparmor is borked so it might not install
<damon_> meanwhile is there anything I can do to make the widget font size in firefox and thunderbird readable?
<gridl0ck> gnomefreak, anyway to get rid of apparmor at the moment?
<gridl0ck> on my install *
<penguin42> gnomefreak: I already have ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed
<gnomefreak> gridl0ck: i dont know the fix for it atm
<gnomefreak> penguin42: than you have default packages installed
<gridl0ck> np thanks gnomefreak
<penguin42> gnomefreak: ok, speaking to a few people the other day I'd come to the conclusion apparmor was in by default
<dajhorn> damon_: Open about:config in Firefox and set layout.css.dpi=0 to fix the small font problem.
<gnomefreak> penguin42: not that i know of
<gnomefreak> penguin42: it is it looks like
<penguin42> you see why I'm confused!
<dajhorn> damon_: This is already reported at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/120811
<gnomefreak> atleast its not with ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120811 in firefox "firefox displays fonts smaller than it should have" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<gnomefreak> penguin42: i never installed it but i have it maybe from another package
<damon_> dajhorn: hey, that worked like a charm!
<gnomefreak> damon_: yes i know that bug all too well
<damon_> dajhorn: and thanks for the bug report info
<penguin42> gnomefreak: a dpkg -l from a fresh install would be something useful to have to compare against
<damon_> dajhorn: what is the equivalent of about:config for thunderbird?
<gnomefreak> penguin42: ask in #ubuntu-motu about it
<penguin42> ok
<gnomefreak> damon_: prefferences> config editor
<gnomefreak> damon_: last tab iirc
<damon_> thanks very much!
<gnomefreak> damon_: easier to change gutsy;s DPI since that is the one that is borked
<damon_> and how do I do that gnomefreak?
<gnomefreak> damon_: i dont remember but i think its xorg settings, there is a bug on it as well since tribe 1 or2
<damon_> gnomefreak: ok
<penguin42> damon_: If you do  xdpyinfo what does the line 'resolution:' say ?
<damon_> penguin42:  resolution:    67x56 dots per inch
<penguin42> that's unusually low
<damon_> penguin42: that probably explains why all the fonts were microscopic after the gdm login
<gnomefreak> should be 70 iirc
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Well mine is ~100
<gnomefreak> oh yeah its more like 96ish
<gnomefreak> 97
<penguin42> damon_: It's confusing me - because I'm thinking if that is too low then you would end up with bigger fonts rather than smaller ones!
<gnomefreak> if i seee bug ill find out
<penguin42> damon_: How big is your monitor and what resoluton are you running?
<damon_> i'm on a 1280x800 laptop panel
<penguin42> same here
<penguin42> 15.4" ?
<damon_> 13.3 "
<damon_> when I was updating the gdm service tried multiple times to restart
<damon_> eventually I hit the new config code that starts when X does not start
<penguin42> hang on - I've got a tape measure.....
<damon_> it did not allow me to choose 1280x800 so I chose 800x600 as an initial default
<damon_> I don't know if that has something to do with this resolution problem
* penguin42 gets more confused
<penguin42> if your monitor is smaller than mine but the same res then I'd expect you to have a higher dpi; I think yours should be closer to 111dpi (mine seems to have worked it out consistent with that my tape measure says)
<damon_> penguin42: where do I set the DPI? my quick scan of xorg.conf doesn't show anything obvious
<penguin42> damon_: Well you shouldn't need to - the monitor should report it's size/res via ddc to the video card
<dfgas> what is better of just these 2 cards, fx5200lp 128meg agp or a 9200se 128meg agp?
<penguin42> Hey Nipple!
<penguin42> My sound works
<damon_> penguin42: ok I shouldn't need to but today I kinda do.... any suggestions ;-)
<penguin42> damon_: OK, I think I have it
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42: I'm finding everything works now :) I've even just cracked the Sony Vaio Phoenix BIOS/NVRAM and enabled VT
<penguin42> damon_: In the monitor section of the config file add a line that is:    DisplaySize  xxx yyy   where xxx is the width of your monitor in mm and yyy is the height
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: Oh that's a neat trick; for sound I had to add model=auto to the alsa module config gile
<IntuitiveNipple> I remember doing that on Feisty but not done anything on Gutsy
<damon_> IntuitiveNipple: you got VT working? great
<damon_> IntuitiveNipple: I have no idea why Sony doesn't even have an option for it
<IntuitiveNipple> damon_: I'm writing a Linux utility to do it now I know how its done and it is safe
<IntuitiveNipple> damon_: http://www.wimsbios.com/phpBB2/topic9326-15.html
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm now having problems getting the kernel modules for VMware to build :p
<penguin42> oh they are always normally a little behind the ubuntu kernels
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: Which VMWare - there seems to be a vmware-player-kernel-modules package but not server
<IntuitiveNipple> VMware server
<penguin42> nod
<IntuitiveNipple> I've just found an updated version of the any-any patch (v113) so trying that now
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: Please be careful releasing code based on your reverse engineering - it might be safer to document your reverse engineered stuff and then get someone else to code it - but IANAL
<dajhorn> damon_: You need this to run VMware on Gutsy:  http://ftp.cvut.cz/vmware/vmware-any-any-update109.tar.gz
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42: if someone wants to sue me... :)
<dajhorn> damon_: But vmware-any-any-update113.tar.gz is the latest AFAIK.
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: Well it's not about you; if you release that code and it gets into a distro then it's bad for everyone
<IntuitiveNipple> 113 I'm trying now - 109 doesn't work for Gutsy and VMware server
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42: It won't be in a distro
<IntuitiveNipple> ok, it just this second built vmnet.ko with any-any 113 :)
<penguin42> ok, but please make sure it is marked as coming from reverse eng just so anyone else who picks it up knows
<dajhorn> The VMware Server package from the feisty-commercial repository works well on Gutsy, btw.
<IntuitiveNipple> dajhorn: I didn't see one,I did search
<npurciful> Where would i make a complaint about the ubufox firefox extension that is install by default?
<dajhorn> IntuitiveNipple:  113 may only be available from VMware support.  I'll post it somewhere shortly...
<penguin42> npurciful: File a bug against it in launchpad
<damon_> ok I'm going to dry out this new fangled x config ... back in a minute I hope :)
<npurciful> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> dajhorn: Ahhh... I know why... for some reason the 64-bit Gutsy repo isn't found
<SeveredCross> No, 113 is available online somewhere, I know I've foudn it.
<dajhorn> Ah, it's at Petr's site where it should be.  http://platan.vc.cvut.cz/ftp/pub/vmware/vmware-any-any-update113.tar.gz
<IntuitiveNipple> what am I missing? "http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release: Unable to find expected entry  commercial/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"
<IntuitiveNipple> dajhorn: Yes, that is where I got the patch from
<gnomefreak> IntuitiveNipple: looks like a release file issue on server
* gnomefreak remebers fixing that on my server for a while
<gnomefreak> IntuitiveNipple: may just need to be regenerated iirc they are automatic so maybe try back in a day (not sure how often updated)
<npurciful> You know the problem isnt really a bug, it works as it should i think it is that i use kubuntu and when install firefox it has ubufox with it and i have all the deps that go with ubufox which is like 20 extra mb of DL and 40 packages that i dont need.
<IntuitiveNipple> or my bad typos in sources.list :p
<gnomefreak> or that
<gnomefreak> npurciful: ummmmm i would hope not
<gnomefreak> npurciful: the depends for ubufox are Depends: firefox, apturl
<gnomefreak> that is it only 2
<damon_> hey thanks everyone very much for your help
<gnomefreak> npurciful: apt-cache show packagename will show you the depends of the package
<damon_> I can actually read things now!
<damon_> thanks again
<dajhorn> IntuitiveNipple:  The commercial repository is on the Canonical corporate server, not the Ubuntu mirrors.
<damon_> I hope to contribute something useful
<penguin42> damon_: Can you make sure there is a bug filed for your graphics card/laptop stating it got the dpi wrong
<npurciful> ok hold on
<dajhorn> IntuitiveNipple: The only difference between the Release file that you linked and the Release file that I can see is the date, so it is probably kosher.
<damon_> penguin42: yes, good idea
<damon_> thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> doh - dajhorn  thanks... I had it set to canonical.com but edited it to ubuntu.com - just realised that I fixed the wrong bug in the URL !
<IntuitiveNipple> thanks for reminding me :)
<dajhorn> IntuitiveNipple: np
<npurciful> ubuntu package says i have to install 29 files
<npurciful> ubufox, sorry
<IntuitiveNipple> no wonder! there is no gutsy-commercial
<gnomefreak> npurciful: most likely from firefox
<gnomefreak> IntuitiveNipple: not until release afaik
<gridl0ck> ok fixed that problem with apparmor
<IntuitiveNipple> Grrrr!
<IntuitiveNipple> now I remember why I disabled them
<gridl0ck> gnomefreak, reinstallation of linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-11-xen/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-11-386 fix it with apt-get -f install
<gnomefreak> maybeit was fixed with release of -11 than
<gridl0ck> i had it already installed
<gridl0ck> is why that was odd that it was erroring on me
<gridl0ck> i think the -xen fixed it
<gridl0ck> that wasn't installed
<gnomefreak> npurciful: http://paste.ubuntu.com/197/ these packages?
<npurciful> i install firefox and the uninstall ubufox extension did sudo apt install -f to fix and it removed all the deps that are list in gdebi package manager
<npurciful> and firefox still works fine
<gnomefreak> npurciful: firefox suggests ubufox
<npurciful> gnomefreak: no not those pkgs
<gnomefreak> those are the ones installed with firefox
<gnomefreak> if you are missing them
<DrakeJustice> anyone have a custom gutsy usplash?
<DrakeJustice> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<npurciful> these pkg are selected when i type sudo aptitude install ubufox:
<gnomefreak> because you are using aptitude
<gnomefreak> aptitude installs suggested depends and recommends apt-get installs depends
<npurciful> http://paste.ubuntu.com/198/
<npurciful> same thing with apt-get
<npurciful> and gdebi
<Pici> ubufox depends on apturl which in turn depends on a bunch of gnome and gtk stuff.
<Pici> apturl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/199/
<npurciful> ok, but why why would i want all that stuff on my computer if i was run gnome I wouldnt notice probly but i use kde so i do know and i got a slow speed connection
<Hobbsee> firefox requires it anyway....
<npurciful> i havent got apturl install firefox works fine
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Oh that's an interesting difference
<DrakeJustice> gutsy usplash hacking anyone?
<gnomefreak> npurciful: ubufox needs apturl for the auto plugin finder
<gnomefreak> !usplash | DrakeJustice
<ubotu> DrakeJustice: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<DrakeJustice> gnomefreak, thx, but that doesn't go for gutsy...
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Perhaps that is one of the differences relating to what I was asking before about installed packages
<gnomefreak> DrakeJustice: its not real fun or that easy to do TBH (if you havent done it before)
<gnomefreak> DrakeJustice: it should as the paths didnt change
<DrakeJustice> gnomefreak, i've done it on dapper, edgy, and feisty, but gutsy is giving issues...
<gnomefreak> DrakeJustice: just because it doesnt say Gutsy doesnt mean it wont work it means it hasnt been updated)
<gnomefreak> DrakeJustice: are you using an image you made?
<npurciful> okay, so how do i make firefox install with out ubufox
<gnomefreak> or one you downloaded?
* penguin42 gently wonders if there is a way of finding which packages I have installed that don't have their recommendeds installed
<gnomefreak> npurciful: you install firefox
<DrakeJustice> gnomefreak, i know... it just doesn't update on gutsy, i recompiled the .so on gutsy... appropriatly
<gnomefreak> npurciful: sudo apt-get install firefox
<gnomefreak> npurciful: dont use aptitude and ubufox wont be installed
<gnomefreak> DrakeJustice: than that is a problem with gutsy not so much the wiki
<npurciful> i see
<gnomefreak> DrakeJustice: i suggest filing a bug report
<npurciful> so aptitude is trying to install recommends
<DrakeJustice> humph... binary ppl... thankx gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> npurciful: thats what it does
<gnomefreak> npurciful: 13:13 <      gnomefreak > aptitude installs suggested depends and recommends  apt-get installs depends
<npurciful> oh i miss read that
<gnomefreak> i suggest not using aptitude unless you dont care what gets installed
<npurciful> well thanx for understanding that for me, and the Paste bin thing is pretty cool (someting new to me)
<penguin42> gnomefreak: If a package gets updated with a new recommend will the update system pull that in?
<gnomefreak> penguin42: yes apt-database will be uploaded as it reads from control file anyway for most part
<gnomefreak> debian/control is where all the depends and rec. and sug. and build-deps are located
<gnomefreak> im sure apt reads the .dsc more so than a file
<penguin42> yeh - it's an interesting difference between aptitude and apt
<gnomefreak> aptitude is better for meta packages but i still use -R with it anyway
<penguin42> -R?
<gnomefreak> to not install recommends
<penguin42> ah OK
<npurciful> hum
<gnomefreak> i have to check script if its -R or -r
<gnomefreak> i think its -R
<gnomefreak> -R
* penguin42 likes aptitude combines apt-get and apt-cache search; I just wish they had used a shorter name :-)
<gnomefreak> penguin42: make alias;
<gnomefreak> alias'
<penguin42> nod
<gnomefreak> i have ~50
<gnomefreak> for bash
* gnomefreak needs to script them so 1 script and clean up ~/.bashrc
* penguin42 tends not to have aliases
<npurciful> i just have a few like ai (aptitude install) etc...
<gnomefreak> npurciful: -R is neater(cleaner) ;)
<npurciful> okay thank
<npurciful> learn like ten new things a day.
<npurciful> is there a way to reinstall all the pkgs installed, i notice that my live cd had fix the 'System Menu' media protocol and i tried to reinstall kubuntu-desktop-default kubuntu-desktop etc but didnt fix it so i just formated and installed
<npurciful> or is the not really a good ideal
<gnomefreak> npurciful: are you fully up to date?
<npurciful> yep
<gnomefreak> npurciful: if new ISO has updated packages, and your system is up to date you have all new packages that are on ISo
<gnomefreak> npurciful: or am i miss understanding?
<npurciful> yeah, my system was uptodate but i downloaded a daily live cd and the 'System menu' with the media protocol and my local install it didnt, so last nice i bakup and reinstalled via alt cd
<npurciful> nice = nite
<npurciful> i guess someting didnt update right
<osmosis> how is the daily doing?  is it broken?  should I download an iso and install it ?
<gnomefreak> osmosis: for some it is some its not depends what you have installed and what you use
<osmosis> gnomefreak: im going to install the server version.
<gnomefreak> osmosis: server should be fine
<gnomefreak> osmosis: but that isnt to say it wont break later today
<osmosis> gnomefreak: gonna have to use 386 though because i know of a bug in the amd64 that is blocking xen.
<osmosis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/132726
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132726 in linux-source-2.6.22 "linux-xen for x86_64" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<gnomefreak> osmosis: thereis alot of stuff broken and alot of stuff isnt i cant tell you what your system will have broken
<osmosis> gnomefreak: things I apt-get aside...is the base system pretty good ?
(hydrogen/#ubuntu+1) exactly
(Kousotu/#ubuntu+1) that's different
(hydrogen/#ubuntu+1) no, its exactly the same
(Kousotu/#ubuntu+1) no it isn't
<Kousotu> that's like saying would you stop at the burger joint, or eat the ants off the ground
<Kousotu> wtf is gonna eat ants?
<Kousotu> now in a comparison of Mcdonalds vs. Burgerking I don't really care whick I eat at, whever one comes up first is fine by me
<hydrogen> exactly
<hydrogen> wtf is gonna use gnome?
<hydrogen> its the same exact thing!
<Kousotu> no it isn't....
<Kousotu> you're trying to compair apples and oranges
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> kde is a big juicy orange
<hydrogen> and gnome is a rotten apple
<penguin42> now now, all to their own; this isn't #debian you know
<Kousotu> w/e
<hydrogen> penguin42: hey, I never said you couldn't eat a rotten apple!
<Kousotu> that's your opinnio, not mine
* hydrogen stops trolling
<hetauma> hmm freshly installed gutsy hangs when it tries to start X . Any ideas what causes that or that logs should I check about what happens ?
<Kousotu> hetauma,  how long does it hang?
<hetauma> and when I say hangs it hangs. cant ctrl+alt+backspace can't ctr+alt+f1 can't ctrl+alt+del
<Kousotu> you can login fine, right?
<hetauma> no I don't get any gfx
<hetauma> just blank screen
<Kousotu> ctrl + alt +f2
<hetauma> nope
<hetauma> can't get console
<Kousotu> what gfx card?
<hetauma> can only edit stuff through recovery mode
<hetauma> ati
<Kousotu> that explains it
<hetauma> driver on xorg.conf is "ati"
<Kousotu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hydrogen> heh
<Kousotu> see if that helps
<hetauma> can just the driver hang the system ? shouldn't just xserver crash ?
<penguin42> hetauma: X servers tend to do a lot to the hardware themselves
* hetauma spanks ati with something big
<penguin42> hetauma: TO be fair to them they have now seen the light and are starting to release chip details to developers
<hetauma> yes I read
<hetauma> 4 days now :D
<penguin42> it might take a little longer to write and test some code :-)
<hetauma> of course
<hetauma> any guide to set up wireless from console ?
<hetauma> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dazgar1> hi there
<Dazgar1> hi therehow to disable xgl in ubunto 7.10 plz ?
<Gumby> system->preferences->appearance
<Gumby> ->Desktop Effects
<Dazgar1> this is not working, sorry
<Gumby> ok
<Dazgar1> $ ps -ef|rep Xgl
<Dazgar1> kroyer    5907  5854  8 20:57 ?        00:08:27 Xgl -accel xv:fbo -accel glx:pbuffer :1 -nolisten tcp -fullscreen -br +xinerama
<Dazgar1> Xgl is to slow on my computer and i experienced several crash (mplayer, totem,...)
<Dazgar1> the last time i updated, i saw a alert about Xgl beeig the default option from now on, and to disable it, i shall edit/created a file in ~/.config
<Dazgar1> but  i don't remember the exxact path
<hetauma> is there any gutsy desktop cd or just alternatives?
<cutekat> hetauma: eh?
<cutekat> there are certainly livecd's?
<cutekat> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<cutekat> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/
<cutekat> see? all kinda images there :>
<hydrogen> or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<osmosis> im switching my server from feisty to gutsy now. see if it works.
<penguin42> osmosis: Remember it still has bugs; so be careful if it is on your server!
<osmosis> penguin42: yah...ill be pissed if it doesnt work, but mostly just because of my time. its not a live server.
<hydrogen> so don't do it
<hydrogen> if your going to be disappointed if it doesn't work
<dajhorn> Dazgar1:  Run `sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl`.  The configuration panel for XGL is broken for me too.
<osmosis> is apparmor broken right now in the repos ?
<luis_lopez> How do I verify that upstart is correctly configured in gutsy?
<boojah_> anyone know if there is a packet for emerald-themes in gutsy?
<osmosis> boojah_: as far as I recall there is
<boojah_> osmosis: i tried checking the gutsy debs, but the one i find there wont install here, i depends on a package thats only available in feisty
<boojah_> osmosis: that is gutsy have a newer version that wont match. if i start replacing who know how far back i must go :P
<SeveredCross> boojah_: You should be able to install emerald-themes from Feisty without any dependencies.
<SeveredCross> I did.
<SeveredCross> I just grabbed the deb from packages.ubuntu.com or whatever the page is.
<magnetron> will gutsy include the 2.6.23 kernel?
<SeveredCross> Mmm....To be totally honest, I doubt it.
<SeveredCross> When's the kernel due out?
<magnetron> end of this month
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<SeveredCross> Then maybe.
<SeveredCross> But we're past feature freeze, I don't know if the kernel will get pushed through.
<SeveredCross> If it makes significant improvements, I imagine they will.
<slackern> In worst case there are quite good guides on compiling your own kernels in ubuntu, http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<magnetron> hmm. it includes the completely fair scheduler, it could possibly provide significant responsiveness improvements
<magnetron> ty slackern
<slackern> I was reading on that page just 15 minutes ago since i was a little curious on it too
<SeveredCross> Argh.
<SeveredCross> Partition work is so slow.
<afief> how can i upgrade my existing feisty to gutsy?
<slackern> hehe can't uninstall apache2 package, it's uninstalled but it refuses to remove it, rebooted once and just noticed it's still up and running :)
<afief> slackern, nothing beats manual removal:P
<slackern> i'll just keep it installed maybe some broken package i guess
<SeveredCross> afief: sudo update-manager -d
<slackern> bah, time for a little tv and snuggle with a pillow in the couch, have fun :)
<jtt> anyone having problems with the install process on kubuntu daily dist a/o today
<jtt> it wont get past scanning disks for me on two differnt cd's
<nalioth> are you confirming md5 checksums, jtt ?
<nalioth> are you burning at 4x or less?
<jtt> nal
<nalioth> if 'yes' then, sometimes it 'just be's that way'
<jtt> nalioth, yes confirming  md5 and check disk at boot
<jtt> nalioth, no not burning < 4x about 8x
<nalioth> try burning at 4x or less
<jtt> nalioth, ok i can try that and see what happens
<jtt> nalioth, is there some issue with >4x
<nalioth> jtt: since Warty Warthog  :)
<nalioth> not sure why, but burning faster than 4x seems to make a lot of Ubuntu coasters
<jtt> nalioth, ok thanks, i have not had that problem until now, but I will try your suggestions thanks
<afief> how can i upgrade my existing feisty to gutsy?
<nalioth> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nalioth> afief: and you get to keep the pieces  :)
<jtt> afief, i never upgrade, always new install on different slice and backfill
<afief> jtt, that's not an option for me right now:(
<afief> nalioth, that page contains no info on 7.04->7.10
<jtt> afief, then wait until after october 18 until the full blessed release of gutsy
<nalioth> afief: because 7.10 isn't official yet
<afief> jtt, also not an option. I'm so out of options that I tried to install gentoo and gave up after 24 hours of compiling. I'm used to dealing with ubuntu betas though
<jtt> afief, cant you squeeze about 5-7gb out of current area with parted and put gutsy on it
<osmosis> what is AppArmor
<afief> nalioth, will it be enough if I do a s/feisty/gutsy/ on sources.list?
<jtt> osmosis, believe it is the new server hardening functions
<afief> jtt, there is nothing on the HDD that's worth backing up anyway
<jtt> afief, ok plow ahead then :)
<nalioth> afief: why not wait until the official release? upgrades can be dicey this far away from release
<jtt> note too that tribe6 is bug fix not new relase
<afief> nalioth, I need some stuff that's in gutsy and not in feisty, I already ruined the system trying to compile it by hand, and I need it for a college project handout
<afief> ummm... so how do i upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10?
<nalioth> afief: same way you upgrade from any other distro
<nalioth> have you set up deb-src to gutsy and tried to compile the official packages?
<nalioth> with apt-get ?
<osmosis> why is  ubuntu-xen-server  installing   nvidia-kernel-common   ?
<afief> nalioth, sorry I don't know what that would mean:S
<afief> nalioth, (the deb src I mean)
<nalioth> afief: you can call apt-get to build you packages from source
<nalioth> afief: this produces official packages
<nalioth> tailored for your system
<osmosis> why doesn't this work ?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=ubuntu-xen-server
<afief> nalioth, is there a place I can read up on it or can you explain it quickly?
<osmosis> or this  https://launchpad.net/projects/?text=ubuntu-xen-server&x=0&y=0
<nalioth> afief: it's on the web.  it's a common apt-get thing
<osmosis> this is why i hate launchpad
<gnomefreak> osmosis: that most likely wont be fixed until next kernel release but you should really ask in #ubuntu-motu or if you are brave #ubuntu-kernel
<osmosis> gnomefreak: cool
<osmosis> gnomefreak: i find launchpad impossible to use, so i dont have a way to check if these are known issues.
<gnomefreak> osmosis: they are search for kernel in bugs and scroll :)
<kevinO> hello all, this morning when i left before work i put my computer into suspend, when i came back my screen resolution is all messed up, right now I am at 640x480 and i usually run at 1280x1024, there is no option for that.
<kevinO> Any idea what going on anyone?
<osmosis> gnomefreak: how about this one...on bootup,  * Preparing restricted drivers...   mkdir: cannot create directory '/lib/modules/2.6.22-11-xen/volatile' : Read-only file system  [fail] 
<osmosis> great....vim-full wants to install    libgnomecanvas2-0 libgnomecanvas2-common libgnomeui-0 libgnomeui-common libgnomevfs2-0 libgnomevfs2-common libgtk2.0-0
<kevinO> does anyone know why i only have 640x480 screen resolution now?
<jtt> kevinO, what disto and version
<kevinO> jtt: i have gutsy gibbon, the lates version i assume, i only got it three days ago
<jtt> kevinO, do you know how to edit your xorg.conf file
<kevinO> yes
<jtt> kevinO, ok hold on a sec
<kevinO> I was thinking the problem may have been a bug in gutsy, cause i didnt do anything to cause it
<jtt> kevinO, i had this problem several times on a new laptop with feisty
<jtt> kevinO, the solution is that I always make a copy of my /etc/X11/xorg.conf in case of such problems
<jtt> kevinO, in any case your screen section has probably been rewritten i dont know by what
<kevinO> so im guessing that the problem starts when i put my computer into suspend mode
<jtt> kevinO, yes i assuem if it is gutsy
<jtt> kevinO, however i have seen xorg.conf rewritten for various ridiculous reasons
<jtt> kevinO, in any case copy the existing xorg.conf to another file
<jtt> kevinO, then edit it and  find the screen section and see if you have the 600x800 in it
<kevinO> ok i will try that
#ubuntu+1 2007-09-15
<sam1338> any kde users of compiz-fusion here?
<VousDeux> hello: I'm trying to install updates on Tribal 5, but it keeps saying it needs to restart services for pam (or something like that), and then it kicks me out of the GUI and sits idle on a screen that says "Starting K Display Manager: kdm" at the top.
<VousDeux> is there some way to get back to the GUI from here?
<jimmygoon> Anyone have any experience with syncmaster LCD/s?
<jimmygoon> I've got the ubuntu+1 live disc running on it, and it looks terrrible :(
<jtt> VousDeux, just so you dont think you are being ignored, I cant help you
<VousDeux> thanks :)
<jtt> VousDeux, however, it sounds like your xconfig is somewhat messed up
<jtt> VousDeux, or an X update messed up things on you
<VousDeux> hmmm...everything seems to be just dandy until the updater gets to this point, I can't seem to skip it or anything
<VousDeux> all I can do is reboot
<jtt> VousDeux, and you dont have an X window
<d4rkmonkey> how can I check my version of Wine?
<d4rkmonkey> nvm, just found out.
<VousDeux> no, the X window disappears after I click OK on the notice about pam needing to restart services
<jtt> VousDeux, reboot into single user and run kdm and see if it comes up
<jtt> VousDeux, that way u know if X is messed up
<VousDeux> can you talk me through that?
<jtt> VousDeux, sure when the boot menu appears select the recovery mode and it will bring you into single user mode
<omha> hey
<omha> anybody experience a unstable usb subsystem?
<jtt> VousDeux, also if you select the normal boot line and then press F6 and then remove the splash and quite words and replace them with single you will boot into singule user mode
<jtt> VousDeux, replace splash and quiet with the one word 'single'  no quotes
<VousDeux> OK, I'm at the prompt
<VousDeux> do I just type kdm now?
<jtt> VousDeux, yes
<VousDeux> OK, it put me back at the GUI logon prompt
<jtt> VousDeux, ok login and see if it works
<VousDeux> Now it tells me that another process is using the packaging system database. When I click "Yes," to attempt to resolve, the Adept Updater crashes.
<VousDeux> I clicked 'No' instead, it looks like it's trying to work now...maybe
<VousDeux> OK, I think I lost my wifi...this is what happened yesterday too. Both the wifi and bluetooth stopped working.
<VousDeux> I'm going to reboot again to see if my wireless stuff comes back
<jtt> VousDeux, the only way i know to fix the database is to  execute  apt-get -f install
<VousDeux> OK, I may have to try that too.
<omha> VousDeux, does you have a use wifi card?
<CaBlGuY> so, whats the major updates on Gutsy from fiesty?
<VousDeux> I got the network running...
<VousDeux> when I tried apt-get -f install it told me to run dpkg --configure -a
<VousDeux> when I ran that it did basically the same thing as before except the PAM message was in the console session, and the screen just went completely blank after flashing the screen I described before
<jtt> VousDeux, that fine do it first
<CaBlGuY> ?
<VousDeux> before, when I was on that screen I could toggle through other tty screens, this time it's just dead
<jtt> VousDeux, well i am out of my league at this point u need a better X person
<VousDeux> I appreciate your effort
<VousDeux> it very well could be related to the fact that I am running an unsupported video device with a VESA generic driver
<martijn81>  tribe6 isn't released yet, will it still be released or is beta the first to apear?
<jtt> VousDeux, that is the very reason i dont do upgrades i cant have problems as this is my work machine that I need every day i only upgrade if it is absolutely necessary :)
<VousDeux> perhaps if I turn the screen resolution down to 1024x768 or something
<VousDeux> well, this isn't a production machine yet...so I have time to be patient :)
<jtt> martijn81, tribe6 will only be a bug fix
<VousDeux> I expected to have problems when I bought it, just trying to see how many of them I can work through
<CaBlGuY> so, whats the major upgrades??
<VousDeux> the hardware is very new
<martijn81> jtt: so no tribe6 for now and i have to wait for the beta?
<jtt> martijn81, as i understand it there will be no more betas as such, only tribe6 as bug fix (what ever that means) and then the full release on 10.18.07
<VousDeux> it looks like the GUI is running on tty7, the screen I got stuck on the first time is tty8
<CaBlGuY> so, no one knows what major upgrades are gonna be in the final release??  from fiesty?
<VousDeux> I'll bet there is a webpage somewhere that answers that question CaBlGuY
<nickrud> CaBlGuY: the major upgrades are already in place, they're making them work right now ;)
<VousDeux> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html might have some answers
<CaBlGuY> thanks---
<jtt> afief, you still around?
<VousDeux> rats...changing resolution messed up...I'm gonna have to go back and reconfigure it again from the console
<d4rkmonkey> Anyone know when gutsy artwork is gonna be finished or whatever?
<jtt> VousDeux, before you   change anything in X make a copy of  /etc/X11/xorg.conf so you can move it back in and do a CNTL ALT Backspace and restart with a (hopebfully) good xorg.conf file
<jtt> d4rkmonkey, i think everything is done they are just fixing bugs:)
<d4rkmonkey> jtt nah, artwork is still same as feistys I think...
<jtt> if anyone is interested it appears that Kubuntu and Ubuntu Dailys have a broken Install section, they will not finish scanning the hardrives and freeze after that or at least ignore any keyboard input and you have to abort the installation
<_lemsx1_> jtt: ouch. thx
<jtt> _lemsx1_, at least neither of them would work for me and an earlier daily works fine
<_lemsx1_> jtt: i was thinking to give tribe-6 a try. but i'll save my bandwith for 7
<VousDeux> hehe, I wish I had read your last comment before I did it
<jtt> VousDeux, that should be the default warning in all X configs
<jtt> VousDeux, you should not be able to change x config w/o a forced file save period.!!!
<VousDeux> hey, thanks for the heads-up...I've gotta learn somehow :)
<jtt> VousDeux, anytime
<VousDeux> I have it back up at 1024x768
<martijn81> jtt: reading in the mailing-list, there tribe6 was a milestone only :)
<jtt> VousDeux, good for you glad you did it
<VousDeux> I think I may have gotten past the problem...
<VousDeux> after changing the resolution to 1024x768, I went to tty6 and ran dpkg --configure -a
<jtt> martijn81, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<VousDeux> shoot...forgot to reconnect wifi again
<VousDeux> sIww1c$m
<VousDeux> wrong freakin keyboard...
<martijn81> jtt: yeah, next release 27 september
<d4rkmonkey> ahhh the final artwork deadline is sept 20th...
<VousDeux> good thing I don't use that password for anything freakin' thing else
<Skyfalcon866> what kernel does gusty use
<d4rkmonkey> Skyfalcon866 currently its...
<amr> hallo, how to enable mp3 preview in nautilus of gusty????!!!!! please help??????
<d4rkmonkey> 2.6.22-11-generic on my machine
<Skyfalcon866> why doesnt fiesty use that kernel
<d4rkmonkey> Skyfalcon866 because it doesn't. Because its not gutsy. Why would feisty use the same kernel as the next release?
<VousDeux> looks like 2.6.22.11-generic is what is being used on my x86-64
<Skyfalcon866> fiesty uses 2.6.20 so that means it is out of date
<omha> :O
<omha> Skyfalcon866, and gutsy's kernel will be out of date by the end of the month
<Skyfalcon866> so why dont they update it'
<omha> they want a stable distro?
<omha> and they have a deadline?
<VousDeux> these things take time
<Skyfalcon866> i compiled 2.6.22 on my fiesty and edgy box
<VousDeux> sure, but did you fully test it for compatibility with everything that anyone may need?
<Skyfalcon866> yes and everything works
<VousDeux> on your hardware
<Skyfalcon866> yes my computer is 7 years old
<VousDeux> so, supporting that isn't much of a challenge
<VousDeux> If Ununtu jumped tracks everytime a new kernel came out, we never would have a stable release
<hydrogen> not to mention
<hydrogen> that there is generally no need to upgrade to a newer kernel
<amr>  hallo, how to enable mp3 preview in nautilus of gusty????!!!!! please help??????
<VousDeux> stable doesn't just mean that it can run on average hardware without crashing...it means that it has been fully tested on all of the hardware listed on the compatibility list
<Skyfalcon866> is ext4 in gusty
<amr> gusty is more stable for my machine than feisty
<amr>  hallo, how to enable mp3 preview in nautilus of gusty????!!!!! please help??????
<hydrogen> no????????!!!?!?!?!?!one!1
<VousDeux> Yes, Gutsy seems to have much better support for my hardware too, but not everything yet
<VousDeux> I should have said 'so far'
<VousDeux> I haven't even quite figured out how to verify all of my hardware yet :)
<VousDeux> hey, the wifi works now...that's all I know
<VousDeux> my wifi didn't work on Feisty
<VousDeux> and I know the video isn't working even close to right
<VousDeux> I tried to run lmbench, but couldn't figure out how to start it after I configured it
<_lemsx1_> amr: apt-get install mpg123 ?
<VousDeux> man, that's annoying...when I try to use the Test button to test video settings, I end up rebooting because it doesn't return from the test mode
<VousDeux> oh, hey...I got it back by switching to tty8, and then back to tty7
<] [AnThOnY] [> hi!
<] [AnThOnY] [> where download beta 7.10?
<Eltornado> hello everyone
<VousDeux> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/
<] [AnThOnY] [> Eltornado spanish?
<Eltornado> ] [AnThOnY] [:  no arab
<_lemsx1_> ] [AnThOnY] [: did you try #ubuntu-es ? i'm not sure if other languages are allowed here
<] [AnThOnY] [> ok thanks brothers
<_lemsx1_> ] [AnThOnY] [: you can send me a PM (mensaje privado)
<amr>  hallo, how to enable mp3 preview in nautilus of gusty????!!!!! please help??????
<amr> _lemsx1_ , i did but still not working
<don_pucci> hi all
<don_pucci> how do i update to gutsy
<don_pucci> via command line
<amr> amr@GOGO:~$ sudo apt-get install mpg123
<amr> [sudo]  password for amr:
<amr> Reading package lists... Done
<amr> Building dependency tree
<amr> Reading state information... Done
<amr> mpg123 is already the newest version.
<amr> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<amr> amr@GOGO:~$
<don_pucci> update-manager -c -d doesnt see it
<amr> amr@GOGO:~$ sudo apt-get install mpg123
<amr> [sudo]  password for amr:
<amr> Reading package lists... Done
<amr> Building dependency tree
<amr> Reading state information... Done
<amr> mpg123 is already the newest version.
<amr> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<amr> amr@GOGO:~$
<amr>  hallo, how to enable mp3 preview in nautilus of gusty
<amr>  hallo, how to enable mp3 preview in nautilus of gusty
<_lemsx1_> amr: chill bro
<_lemsx1_> amr: take it easy
<don_pucci> lol
<_lemsx1_> amr: i'm on gutsy. let me see if my mp3 preview works
<amr> hi _lemsx1_
<amr> ok
<_lemsx1_> amr: you are right. it doesn't work. just use AmaroK for now
<don_pucci> im having issues with freezing during user logoff...and it is fixed in gutsy...so i would like to upgrade and try
<don_pucci> not sure how to do this via command line
<_lemsx1_> don_pucci: copy /etc/apt/sources.list to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gutsy.list
<_lemsx1_> don_pucci: and then open that file with your favorite text editor and substitute feisty->gutsy
<amr> _lemsx1_ , i use banshee but i liked nautilus mp3 preview
<_lemsx1_> don_pucci: s/feisty/gutsy/g
<amr> is this a bug
<amr> ?
<don_pucci> for every instance of fesisty?
<_lemsx1_> amr: well, Gutsy is beta now
<don_pucci> err...feisty
<_lemsx1_> don_pucci: yes sir
<don_pucci> thank u very much
<_lemsx1_> don_pucci: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<_lemsx1_> don_pucci: and go get some tea or something
<don_pucci> lol
<amr> _lemsx1_ , i think it's not gusty rather a nautilus bug
<_lemsx1_> amr: there are a lot of things that doesn't work on Nautilus right now
<amr> should it be reported to gnome.org or ubuntu.com
<_lemsx1_> amr: Gutsy is not "out" yet. go to launchpad.net and see if it was already reported
<amr> _lemsx1_ , I use gusty because feisty did have issues that was fixed in gusty
<amr>  _lemsx1_ , I like it more
<_lemsx1_> amr: and now you get more issues unresolved... that's the story of free software my friend
<_lemsx1_> amr: go back to Feisty and fix the other issues there
<_lemsx1_> amr: or wait for the next version of Ubuntu (after Gutsy)
<_lemsx1_> amr: that will be rock solid ;-)
<_lemsx1_> amr: (like Dapper is)
<orangey> hey all!
<amr> every one thinks different , that what makes me love linux
<_lemsx1_> amr: indeed
<_lemsx1_> amr: but, things just keep breaking. it's fine if you have a lot of time. but if you don't, it's a bitch
<orangey> I would like to upgrade edgy to gutsy. Can I do it with apt-get? or must I re-install?
<amr> I am gonna stick with it now , because i like solving issues ;)
<_lemsx1_> amr: that's why you leave your production stuff in Dapper. and play around at home with Gutsy ;-)
<_lemsx1_> orangey: you can do that. but it's recommended to take the long route ;-) check the wiki there are plenty of articles about that
<don_pucci> bbl...hopefully with gutsy
<amr> i am a student , don't mind a bout stability , not using it in productive environment ;)
<_lemsx1_> orangey: by long route i mean edgy->feisty->...
<orangey> _lemsx1_: You mean -> feisty.
<orangey> ah. OK, thank you
<VousDeux> I tried upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy with apt-get, but it said there were no updates...I'm guessing maybe that's because Gutsy isn't official yet
<orangey> I think I may as well wipe the drive, then. It's an essentially empty computer.
<VousDeux> not a big deal for me though...brand new hardware
<_lemsx1_> VousDeux: somebody just said that...
<_lemsx1_> VousDeux: you might want to wait until Gutsy is out, unless you don't mind helping fix things
<don_pucci> gutsy not out until mid oct
<don_pucci> i am updating now
<don_pucci> just testing
<_lemsx1_> orangey: wiping out the drive is always better
<don_pucci> bbl
<VousDeux> somebody just said what?
<orangey> _lemsx1_: will do.
<SpudDogg> Anyone know if there's a way to fix the smileys in Pidgin?  When talking to someone on a different client (AIM, etc) some icons show up differently or not at all.  For example, one of them looks like '&amp<bunchorcharacters>' instead of the female lips smiley
<nosrednaekim> 0.o
<nosrednaekim> female lips..
<nosrednaekim> that could merit a
<nosrednaekim> !oh my
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh my - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nosrednaekim> :)
<SpudDogg> nosrednaekim: you never talk to your better half on messengers? ;)
<nosrednaekim> better half?
<nosrednaekim> haven't met one yet ;)
<SpudDogg> i dont know if you're single or conceited, lol
<nosrednaekim> they could be related ;)
<nosrednaekim> and i'm both.
<SpudDogg> the ati 8.41 driver is really nice...i get 78825 frames in 5.0 seconds = 15764.871 FPS in glxgears, yes, i know, it's not a benchmark, but it is consistently higher than with ATI 8.40
<nosrednaekim> yeah... I tried it on my integrated Xpress1100
<nosrednaekim> glx gears crashes the computer..
<SpudDogg> any idea why?
<nosrednaekim> but XGL is NOTICABLY faster.
<nosrednaekim> never bothered...
<nosrednaekim> how did you install?
<SpudDogg> followed how-to, but command-line
<nosrednaekim> I installed from .run because the debs meesed up in fiesty.
<SpudDogg> yea, i got the .run and a whole bunch of other crap i dont remember, lol.  the only bad thing is with the composite extension disabled, i cant run desktop effects at all L(
<SpudDogg> :(
<nosrednaekim> XGL...
<SpudDogg> what is that?
<nosrednaekim> its something you have to run with the ATI drivers to get compiz/beryl
<nosrednaekim> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<SpudDogg> ahh, so i should be able to run compiz with my xorg.conf as-is?
<SpudDogg> will try it...thanks!
<nosrednaekim> yeah...
<SpudDogg> how do i tell if i already have xgl or aiglx running?
<_lemsx1_> SpudDogg: ps ax | grep -i xgl
<_lemsx1_> SpudDogg: xgl is a separate daemon
<SpudDogg> _lemsx1_: i get this '20103 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep -i xgl'
<SpudDogg> man, xgl runs soooo nice on this computer.
<spuddogg_> ok, i have a question now.  i've installed xgl and have it running.  however, now the ati driver is not being used.  how do i reinstall that driver with xgl?
<VousDeux> how would I go about finding out if I can get a driver for hardware in my machine that is not working?
<VousDeux> I went to launchpad, but when I click on Ubuntu Drivers it takes me to a page that says I have to join a team, but the team says it is restricted
<andre_pl> is the output hotplugging supposed to be working in gutsy right now? because it doesn't appear to be for me and my Geforce GO 7600 Laptop w/ TV Out
<SpudDogg> man, i almost hosed my X trying to install xgl...glad i backed everything up
<VousDeux> haha, I had to use the mixer to turn the volume up...sheesh
<VousDeux> now if I could just figure out how to add audio decoders
<andre_pl> how can I customize the desktop effects? doesn't it come with the compiz config manager?
<Pici> andre_pl: compizconfig-settings manager was renamed to Advanced Destktop Effects Settings in the latest update.
<andre_pl> Pici: I JUST installed from the last ISO Release and its doing some updates now, so I'm  not sure which one I would have atm, but i dont see either in any of the menus.
<Pici> andre_pl: You may need to install the package manually.
<andre_pl> ok
<andre_pl> this release looks excellent, Im really impressed so far.
<Assid> heya
<osmosis> im getting  libc6-xen   tls  errors that I wasnt getting on feisty.
<doug__> hi
<doug__> how stable is this one?
<doug__> how stable is gutsy vrsus feisty
<Lynoure> MN?
<Tm_T> Lynoure: yup, thats the one, with red three
<Lynoure> What's MN? other than midnight?
<Lynoure> NM (new maintainer) I'd know...
<deobfuscate> Anyone know how to change the browish color after logging in
<deobfuscate> I changed the login screen and wallpaper but there is still a brown color before the wallpaper loads
<SeveredCross> Anyone else have Firefox go nuts on them recently?
<SeveredCross> My profile is entirely gone...
<SeveredCross> It's there on the harddisk physically.
<SeveredCross> But it doesn't work for shit.
<cps1966> ! nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SeveredCross> Okay, Firefox is definitely borked.
<c1|freaky> if i reported a bug for kernel 2.6.20 on feisty, i upgraded to gutsy now theres 2.6.22 - the bug is about cpu frequency scaling which doesnt work - and i now want to report that this is still not working, can i just post a comment under the bug for 2.6.20 ? or should i file a new bugreport?
<tanath> help: http://pastebin.ca/698297
<stdin> c1|freaky: have you tried "sudo modprobe p4-clockmod" ?
<c1|freaky> now it's even 600 instead of 800Mhz :\
<stdin> c1|freaky: it should let you scale it now tho
<c1|freaky> can i remove the mod?
<c1|freaky> how to scale it?
<c1|freaky> i cant constantly let it run at 2Ghz it'd become too hot
<stdin> c1|freaky: is there some power applet in gnome that does it? like a battery indicator?
<c1|freaky> im on kubuntu
<tanath> a package is causing me problems. it won't completely install, and won't uninstall for the same reason
<stdin> ahh, even better
<stdin> c1|freaky: you probably have to quit it then restart it, that's what I did
<c1|freaky> what should i restart?
<c1|freaky> i just restartet powernowd
<stdin> c1|freaky: the little battery monitor app
<c1|freaky> do i need to add p4-clockmod to the modules file?
<c1|freaky> ok whats it called?
<stdin> /etc/modules
<c1|freaky> it says "power manager"
<c1|freaky> but now everything is really slow
<tanath> and i can't upgrade other packages either now
<c1|freaky> 200mhz less even textoutput choppy
<stdin> my cpu "model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU        430  @ 1.73GHz" and that modules lets me scale
<c1|freaky> ok ill restart my pc now maybe it works
<c1|freaky> brb
<tanath> anyone know how i can get rid of this package?
<c1|freaky> not working it now displays cpu policy in that menu of that battery app thing, but it still runs at 600Mhz even i selected "performance"
<tanath> everything i try fails to get rid of this package. can anyone help? http://pastebin.ca/698297
<tanath> it's now preventing me from upgrading
<tanath> nvm. was using aptitude. works with apt-get. still can't get rid of it though
<arooni__> help folks!  i can't play back .mp4 video files...... vlc crashes, movie player crashes..... any ideas?
<bdgraue> why does strigidaemon eats 80% and more of my cpu?
<martalli> Im running gutsy kubuntu, an int he last day or so, it seems to have lost the ability to automount cds and flash drives
<martalli> it recognizes them, with icons ont he desktop, but no access through doplhin or the cli
<mewt> 'gd mornin
<jussi01> morning
<se7en^Of^9> can someone paste me the contence of /etc/inetd.conf
<mrtimdog> Hi, I've got a bit of a network manager problem...
<mrtimdog> I have some tap interfaces setup (tap0, tap1, etc...) and together with eth0, bridged under br0.
<mrtimdog> Ok, all works fine.
<mrtimdog> I also want to use vpnc via Network Manager.
<mrtimdog> The problem is the Network Manager doesn't allow VPN connections when it doesn't know of an active interface. And as far as it knows eth0 in not active (it has no IP), and so doesn't allow VPN connections.
<mrtimdog> Anyone any ideas?
<etnoy> I'm having strange audio issues
<etnoy> on my thinkpad, the sound locks up from time to time requiring a reboot to fix it
<etnoy> while stracing I find that programs always hang around the time they acess /dev/snd/controlC0
<etnoy> I have tried quitting all programs that use sound,
<etnoy> removing the sound modules and re-inserting, restarting alsa etc. but nothing does it
<etnoy> and all flash apps make firefox "hang" for a few seconds every time a flash app wants to play a song
<etnoy> the programs that want to use audio just hang there indefinitely
<aantipop> does glxgears still causes x to crash if compiz is enabled ?
<mrtimdog> aantipop: doh, that'll be a yes then!! :)
<aantipop> i didnt try yet ;)
<aantipop> ah ill try
<aantipop> brb
<aantipop> well, yes :(
<aantipop> i blame nvidia
<mrtimdog> me too
<moggio_> is openoffice pdf export fixed in gutsy?
<aantipop> any idea why ccsm on kubuntu has no icons ?
<jussi01> anyone else having ccda2wav broken atm?
<aantipop> moggio_: just testes with a plain document, and it works
<moggio_> aantipop:good, because i had some problems with the table of contents..the dots were distorted
<aantipop> moggio_: depends on your pdf-viewer i guess
<moggio_> aantipop:i think the bug was confirmed on launchpad in feisty
<aantipop> you mean the "." are distorted ?
<moggio_> yes
<aantipop> moggio_: ill post you a screenshot
<moggio_> aantipop:ok
<aantipop> second the hoster is not working
<aantipop> moggio_:  http://img354.imageshack.us/my.php?image=test3jk8.png
<aantipop> the dots are created in openoffice, adobe and kpdf are the apps to view it
<moggio_> aantipop:that looks ok
<moggio_> aantipop:I used the default viewer, and i tried xpdf
<syntux> is it going to be LTS, I mean Gusty ?
<aantipop> nope, the next one, hardy heron will be LTS
<mrtimdog> Does anyone know of a gnome applet which gives you a little command window to run commands? A bit like deskbar used to be...
<mrtimdog> How can you tell which tribe you are from a running system?
<gnomefreak> mrtimdog: once installed you no long have a tribe
<mrtimdog> Ah, ok :)
<mrtimdog> Must be nomadic afterwards then!
<mrtimdog> Or is that gnomadic?
<Zvezdichko> good afternoon
<Zvezdichko> there are several bugs I'd like to report. is that the right place?
<gnomefreak> Zvezdichko: bugs.launchpad.net
<Zvezdichko> thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<jussi01> !bug | Zvezdichko
<ubotu> Zvezdichko: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Zvezdichko> as for Gutsy, it looks very stable on my machine. When will we have a stable version
<gnomefreak> Zvezdichko: oct. gutsy will be released
<Zvezdichko> thank you :) though I see very few crash bugs and my uptime  ( without restarting X ) is more than 24 hours
<Daviey> Zvezdichko: Gutsy is almost at it's release schedule.. However, nasty bugs can still appear any day :O
<Zvezdichko> Daviey: bugs I encounter are not nasty. they are.. strange. for example my Maxtor IDE hard disk is recognised as... SCSI
<Zvezdichko> and my table is /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2
<Daviey> Zvezdichko: Is that a known bug?
<Zvezdichko> I checked the Buglist
<Zvezdichko> even people using feisty report a similar thing
<gnomefreak> no it shouold show as sda sdb
<Daviey> Ah.. you don't mean SCSI you mean SATA?
<gnomefreak> doesnt matter if its ide or sata
<gnomefreak> in gutsy
<Zvezdichko> hmmm... so I should get accustomed
<Zvezdichko> the second is more serious, because it's a crash bug
<gnomefreak> Zvezdichko: you cant change the way its labled without a ton of work
<gnomefreak> Zvezdichko: we use sda to be more generic than having to patch every day
<Daviey> If you want to refer to it otherwise, suppose you could add a symlink in /dev/
<Zvezdichko> hmmm, okay :)
<Zvezdichko> are you in the development team?
<Zvezdichko> you said "we"
<gnomefreak> we == ubuntu in that context i am one of ubuntu mozilla maintainers
<Zvezdichko> that's great :) I'd also like to help... even if my contribution is minimal as bug reporting
<Daviey> Zvezdichko: thought about helping triaging?
<Daviey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage ^ ?
<Zvezdichko> let me see it
<Zvezdichko> it's a channel
<mrtimdog> Right, Tribe 6 going onto my laptop, a ThinkPad T40. Here we go......
<gourdin> upgrading from feisty to gusty is safe now ?
<gourdin> or there is serious bugs
<gourdin> (desktop platform)
<gnomefreak> gourdin: its not safe until released
<gnomefreak> what works now may not work in 10 minutes
<gnomefreak> mrtimdog: there is no tribe 6 released
<gnomefreak> or it was
<gnomefreak> thats right beta freeze is this week
<mrtimdog> Typo, sorry, was just reading the chat topup at the same time!
<gnomefreak> seems gb mirrors are down
<gnomefreak> you might want to change them if you use them
<mrtimdog> topic even
<gnomefreak> mrtimdog: i read it i thought this week was tribe 6 but its beta
<Zvezdichko> wait... is it still alpha?
<gnomefreak> Zvezdichko: yes
<mrtimdog> No joy, froze on boot. Trying again...
<mrtimdog> Oh, hang on, freeze just unfroze.
<Zvezdichko> wow ;) then I installed it quite early
<mrtimdog> Desktop started, Deskbar applet crashed, and running the install icon does nothing. Hmm...
<h1st0> mrtimdog: are you using the cd?
<mrtimdog> I am.
<Zvezdichko> wow
<Zvezdichko> I reported all of the bugs
<h1st0> mrtimdog: try booting the cd in safe graphics mode.
<h1st0> mrtimdog: what type of hardware do you have?
<h1st0> Zvezdichko: all of what bugs?
<Zvezdichko> in gutsy :)
<Zvezdichko> hope my report will be helpful
<mrtimdog> Ok, rebooting. It's a ThinkPad T40. I've had gutsy installed in it in the past.
<h1st0> mrtimdog: ahhh you have intel video card.
<h1st0> mrtimdog: let me know the output of lspci | grep VGA when you get back up in a console atleast
<mrtimdog> Radeon something, I'll find out when it's back up.
<h1st0> mrtimdog: probably r500
<mrtimdog> Radeon Mobility 7500
<jsomers> will there be made any effort to have iTunes working under Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> jsomers: banshee and others work
<jsomers> wine does not seem to be able to run it and since the new iPods are only working with iTunes this would be a major setback
<gnomefreak> jsomers: cant use itunes directly
<gnomefreak> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<magnetron> jsomers: there already are, but not from apple. the wine team are working on it, see the article on appdb.winehq.org .
<jsomers> http://kristof.willen.be/node/808
<IntuitiveNipple> run it in a VM ? :)
<jsomers> yeah, but I think that's too much effort for new users
<magnetron> jsomers: some people are working on the reverse engineering, but it's too much effort now only because apple deliberately are adding effort requirements
<h1st0> Itunes supposedly works with wine 9.45 now
<gnomefreak> btw apparmor is fixed
<djdarkman_> hi, is tribe 5 still full of dpkg bugs?
<djdarkman_> I mean last time I couldn`t even install my nvidia drivers with apt
<Do``> is there some wiki page where i could check what new packages arrived on any given day to the official repositories?
<IntuitiveNipple> Do``: Check the mail-archives for gutsy-changes mailing list
<Do``> IntuitiveNipple: thanks
<Zvezdichko> blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...
<Zvezdichko> no mic in skype once again
<magnetron> buggy closed-source bandwidth snitcher
<Zvezdichko> I know
<Zvezdichko> but 90% in my country use it
<magnetron> really? where?
<Zvezdichko> yes, it uses the ports it shouldn't have to use, it's heavy...
<Zvezdichko> Bulgaria
<Zvezdichko> a big percent of skype users are... bulgarian
<magnetron> does even 90% of the bulgarians have internet access? that's more than Japan
<mrtimdog> Apparently they have only one linux developer working on linux skype... Don't know it that's true or not.
<Zvezdichko> Mihail Tomov
<Zvezdichko> is that true?
<djdarkman_> are the restricted nvidia driver packeges working in Gutsy?
<mrtimdog> djdarkman_: I'm using them now :)
<djdarkman_> mrtimdog: are you a dpkg pro? :)
<mrtimdog> Nope.
<djdarkman_> I mean all I know currently about apt and dpkg is "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<djdarkman_> in tribe 4 all I got is errors
<IntuitiveNipple> I've not had any issues with Gutsy, Nvidia installation, and not seen much on launchpad about that kind of thing.
<djdarkman_> IntuitiveNipple: if the topic says that dpkg ins`t working as it should then I don`t file bug reports about something that is already known to be not working
<Zvezdichko> hehe
<Zvezdichko> one of the Bugs I reported
<Zvezdichko> was DPKG related
<IntuitiveNipple> what's known not to be working?
<djdarkman_> "Please *don't* run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc "
<Zvezdichko> hmmm ...
<Zvezdichko> When I ran a system upgrade
<Zvezdichko> KDM failed to restart
<Zvezdichko> then I had to go back in console, reconfigure dpkg
<Zvezdichko> ...
<Zvezdichko> it was nasty
<djdarkman_> that is what I`m not familliar with
<IntuitiveNipple> djdarkman_: That doesn't mean it's not working, it means that as Gutsy is in constant revision (alpha software) be prepared to deal with dependency issues of packages that temporarily are out of sync
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm doing extensive development/debugging on the ACPI side, and beta-testing. Biggest issues I'm dealing with now are suspend, and a liveCD unionfs BUG on some hardware
<djdarkman_> IntuitiveNipple: what good does an OS do if it burns your eyes, and you can`t stare into the monitor? even if you are skilled enough to test it, it is not very common that you are able to fix such low level things
<Zvezdichko> are you fixing such an error?
<IntuitiveNipple> Gutsy is 'alpha-quality' still... if you're not confident in dealing with issues as they arise you should stay with Feisty until Gutsy is released.
<IntuitiveNipple> Zvezdichko: I'm working on several ACPI issues. Others are working on the unionfs and the Nvidia/GLX/Compiz bug brought on by the ABI bump with xorg
<djdarkman_> IntuitiveNipple: I know what alpha means, but I still think that the *display* should have the higher priority
<IntuitiveNipple> djdarkman_: There's a *lot* of heated discussion and investigation going on :p
<Zvezdichko> heh, I'm glad to see such a dedicated team
<IntuitiveNipple> Since Tribe-5 Gutsy has been doing well in my experience. And the rate of fixes is astounding. I was looking at the gutsy-changes in my email earlier and they're been over 600 package updates this week
<IntuitiveNipple> s/they're/there've/
<PriceChild> djdarkman_, gutsy isn't an os (ready to use)... its "expected" to break.
<IntuitiveNipple> PriceChild: damn! it's failed on my PC then :p
<Zvezdichko> is Tribe-6 the beta?
<IntuitiveNipple> No
<PriceChild> tribe 6 is a milestone, not a release
<PriceChild> and it is still alpha
<PriceChild> beta is expected on 27th
<djdarkman_> I don`t complain about (x/k/ed)ubuntu, I just think that videocard and display should have a way higher priority, than it has now
<svu> what is the latest OOo version in gutsy?
<IntuitiveNipple> Gutsy is the 1st time I've seen well-behaved stable 64-bit
<PriceChild> djdarkman_, then use feisty
<PriceChild> djdarkman_, and this won't happen
<PriceChild> seriously...
<Zvezdichko> djdarkman_: can't you just use vesa?
<svu> is latest OOo rc1 or oog680m1
<IntuitiveNipple> I even managed to hack the NVRAM Sony Vaio/Phoenix BIOS settings this week and enable hardware virtualisation (VT) so I've got kvm under test now, too
<djdarkman_> PriceChild: but what if I want to use gutsy, and if I don`t mind hacking around a little if it doesn`t heart my eyes phisicly?
<PriceChild> we don't care....?
<PriceChild> If you're going to use gutsy, aid the development
<PriceChild> file bug reports
<PriceChild> follow up on bug reports
<PriceChild> submit patches
<PriceChild> but don't complain
<PriceChild> because its not a finished product
<djdarkman_> PriceChild: how can you finish a product if you don`t know what`s the problem with it?
<Zvezdichko> nobody is going to complain :) we could blame only ourselves for an apparent loss of info
<PriceChild> djdarkman_, but we do... because people file bug reports
<PriceChild> djdarkman_, people work off of those bug reports, and then things get fixed
<Zvezdichko> but I don't believe it will happen so because Gutsy is stable in its current state
<PriceChild> djdarkman_, what doesn't help.. is people moaning on irc that something is broken
<Zvezdichko> btw there's an update for apt
<Zvezdichko> when I was moaning it was about KDE 4 beta... it behaves as alpha!
<Zvezdichko> when you release something as beta you are expecting to work
<PriceChild> they're having several betas so should get a lot better
<djdarkman_> PriceChild: I`ve just asked if gusty tribe 5 has tribe4 dpgk bugs wich prevented the installation of essential drivers,
<PriceChild> no, beta is more "we know things aren't perfect, far from it... but we'd like more bug reports publically as we're getting close and don't want to miss anything"
<PriceChild> dpkg bugs?
<Zvezdichko> apt just got an update
<DexterF> hi
<PriceChild> Hey DexterF
<DexterF> someone got good advice on downgrading libc6..?
<PriceChild> DexterF, why?
<MicrosoftSpy> Anyone managed to get suspend working ?
<MicrosoftSpy> I have an XPS1210 NVIDA video compiz, suspend seems to work ok, but when I resume it blanks the screen, mouse pointer is there though
<DexterF> PriceChild: well, I followed some bogus howto on installing the gutsy kernel in feisty. wanted to have glibc 2.6.1, now I'm having certain trouble
<PriceChild> ewww
<PriceChild> I can't help you sorry.
<DexterF> so I'd rather like to go back and make a custom build. all i need is my old libc6 from feisty back
<DexterF> what? that bad?
<MicrosoftSpy> I have an XPS1210 NVIDA video compiz, suspend seems to work ok, but when I resume it blanks the screen, mouse pointer is there though
<MicrosoftSpy> Any ideas ?
<DexterF> MicrosoftSpy: don't do that. ask your question, be patient.
<CyD_> hello
<CyD_> unbrekable X doenst work
<MicrosoftSpy> Sorry Dexter
<DexterF> np
<CyD_> wich driver must i specify to xorg for an intel video card ?
<CyD_> the  8265G
<DexterF> CyD_: isn't there intel in the list?
<CyD_> i dont see a list of drivers in xorg.conf
<CyD_> i can just try intel ?
<DexterF> because there is none. the list in in the config tool.
<DexterF> you could try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. you'll have to re-enter everything tho. well, yes, just go for "intel" as driver. what did google say?
<CyD_> nothing :/
<jussi01> doesnt intel use vesa?
<CyD_> isnt there a unbreakble X in gutsy ?
<DexterF> wth is an unbreakable X?
<CyD_> its the new spec of gutsy
<CyD_> when x doenst load
<CyD_> we must have a gtk windows to configure x
<CyD_> i will try dpk-reconf
<Tuna> do we still have init skripts in gutsy or will they be replaced by the startup-stuff?
<Tuna> I didn't find information about the skript's status in launchpad.
<Tuna> There's onl the status of the startup core
<CyD_> Thanks DexterF : dpkg did the job :)
<DexterF> yw :)
<PriceChild> Tuna, I think upstart should be in properly in Hardy... but atm I "think" we're still on init under upstart
<Tuna> PriceChild: Yes, I've been fiddling with upstart skripts since they are there,
<Tuna> but wanted to see "how to do it properly".
<Tuna> Of course upstart will be in gutsy as well,
<Tuna> but what about the skripts?
<MrKeuner> hi, will the ati 8.41 driver go in feisty repositories, or should i wait for 7.10 release for that?
<PriceChild> MrKeuner, wait for gutsy
<DexterF> wait for the free driver ;)
<openstandards> hi which would be better to use ndis wrapper or fwcutter for the bcm4309
<Xero> openstandards, it's always (imo) easier to use ndiswrapper.
<openstandards> alright cheers and another thing has work started on some new open ati drivers :P
<dns_56> lets hope nvidia does something similar
<openstandards> would be nice indeed this is mad... .. its like a dream
<leperkhanz> yeah, so I have a problem with my .dmrc file, no direct rendering, and low 3d fps as a result.
<ssd> hey
<ssd> i have some problems with network-manager
<ssd> it is broken for wifi
<dns_56> did it work with feisty?
<ssd> i cant see any wireless and if i type the essid it just asks for the wifi WEP key again and again
<ssd> yes
<Suurorca> pffth, this laptop is a head ache...
<Suurorca> has anyone fiddled with intel's HD audio on a hp dv6000? :p
<ssd> Solarion, snd-hda-intel?
<dns_56> i removed my /etc/network/interfaces file and that got network manager to take over the network config again
<ssd> dns_56, yep that did the trick
<dns_56> network manager is dumb/smart if it finds that the config file has been changed it assumes something else is being used to configure the network and does nothing
<leperkhanz> any word on my .dmrc file 3d rendering problem?
<Suurorca> at least I'd think it's snd-hda-intel...
<Suurorca> just shows up as "82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller"
<ssd_> dns_56, thanks removing that file worked
<ssd_> Suurorca, what driver do you use? and what codec?
* leperkhanz sits sadly playing sudoku.
<Suurorca> ssd_: right now this thing isn't even seeing the damned sound card after I recompiled alsa drivers/libs/utils as some thread on the forums suggested :p
<ssd_> Suurorca, what card do you have?
<Suurorca> 16:38 < Suurorca> just shows up as "82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller"  <- I that's about as much as I know about it :p
<ssd_> Suurorca, lspci
<ssd_> type that in your terminal
<Suurorca> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Suurorca> as I said :p
<ssd_> Suurorca, does the laptop have a built in bass?
<Suurorca> I'd rather doubt it but no idea
<ssd_> Suurorca, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<MrKeuner> DexterF: is there a free driver by ati really coming?
<DexterF> AMD handed out the specs for R500 and up to RedHat and Novell yesterday
<DexterF> was all over the IT news
<MrKeuner> DexterF: does that mean that ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Radeon Mobility M300]  is not covered?
<DexterF> MrKeuner: m300 is based on...?
<DexterF> r300?
<MrKeuner> DexterF: I have no idea, where can I check that?
<DexterF> MrKeuner: good question. can you check sudo lspci and ree what it says about the card?
<DexterF> (or chip rather)
<MrKeuner> DexterF: This is where I got that string, actually. should I do a lspci -vv or something
<MrKeuner> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Radeon Mobility M300] 
<DexterF> how old is that laptop?
<MrKeuner> 1 year old thinkpad r52
<MrKeuner> or 1.5
<DexterF> well, that's rather a rv3xx based chip. nope, the free driver won't support that. until the kernel hackers find a way to apply that info on earlier chips. but the free reverse engineered driver works alright here, to needs some tinkering with driconf.
<DexterF> enough 3d juice for Google Earth at least
<DexterF> no gmaes tho
<Nido> I'm trying to upgrade my desktop from feisty to gusty. I succeeded in doing this on my laptop; but with my desktop i run into trouble. A moment ago, I had this "upgrade distro" button in update-manager, but it failed because of a dbus issue. Now; after restarting dbus,  dbus issues still happen but the update button is gone
<^^MAg^^> actually x.org published this specs, now we have to wait for open source ATI-made driver
<ShackJack> Nido: Do through command line? sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade?
<martijn81> when will it be possible to test whether auto installation of compiz works properly?
<ShackJack> martijn81: Should be able to do that now, no?
<Nido> ShackJack: sudo aptitude update works; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade says nothing should happen. How could I check if the upgrade happened with me missing it? (for one, I expected the 2.6.22 kernel to get installed)
<ShackJack> martijn81: Ah wait nevermind - I know what U mean...
<martijn81> ShackJack: i mean activated from installation, kubuntu btw
<ShackJack> Nido: You have to change the instances of feisty in your sources.list to gutsy ?
<ShackJack> martijn81: Yep - no I gotcha... As it stands in GNOME, you still have to activate desktop effects... Though in Gutsy T5 if you install xserver-xgl, it'll automatically start an XGL session for you which is pretty cool!
<Nido> ShackJack: No. Can I do that by doing search-and-replace? Or should I manually check stuff before I do it that way?
<leperkhanz> any word yet on how to fix my .dmrc file and direct rendering?
<ShackJack> martijn81: I honestly don't know how they'll pull that off what with closed Nvidia dirvers...
<ShackJack> Nido - gksu /etc/apt/sources.list then search replace gutsy for feisty... then update/dist upgrade :)
<leperkhanz> restricted drivers by default.
<ShackJack> Nido: Before I reboot I also do a sudo aptitude -f install (and maybe another update before that) to be sure nothing was missed :)
<Nido> ShackJack: E486: Pattern not found: gusty
<ShackJack> Nido: No - other way around :)
<martijn81> ShackJack: probably with a notification box/choice whether you want to run non-free software so you can get the effects?
<Nido> ShackJack: that's better: 21 substitutions on 21 lines
<Nido> That gives quite a bigger update list for aptitude
<ShackJack> martijn81: Yep, restricted drivers manager - but of course you have to enable those first.. so "out of the box" Compiz won't be doable... I imagine some notice would come up after 3d drivers in effect... but not yet :)
<ShackJack> Nido: Yeah, you prolly have a few hundred megs coming down... Like I said before reboot do the other  update -f install to make sure it got everything...  (and cross your fingers)
<leperkhanz> how long till nvidia caves to the pressure you think?
<leperkhanz> :)
<ShackJack> Nido: P.S. If you have a spearate home directory, fresh installs are trivial :)
<ShackJack> leperkhanz: We shall see... Though my 7800GS runs pretty good on the binary drivers :)
<leperkhanz> pretty good still has a host of problems though.  I run into them all the time.
<Nido> ShackJack: I just hope the power doesn't fall out while this upgrade runs
<ShackJack> leperkhanz: Was saying on other chat- I was disturbed by this:  - I was having annoying X crashes with Gutsy/fglrx/Fusion that I wasn't getting any feedback (from computer) as to the cause... When I reinstalled Gutsy the problems seemed to be fixed ... That feels like such the "Windows Way" to solve a problem - I feel so dirty...
<ShackJack> Nido: You have separate partition for your home dir?
<Nido> ShackJack: No.
<ShackJack> Nido: Ah... you really should - makes like so much easier :) I'd almost recommend backing up your home and doing it... You can do fresh reinstall and all settings, etc.. are there, just have to aptitude the missing proggies which takes like two seconds :)
<leperkhanz> Yeah, I'm afraid to do that yet.
<leperkhanz> will do in october probably.. :D
<ShackJack> leperkhanz: Though I wasn't reinstalling guts y to fix the crashing problem, but actually *ditching* my Windows dual boot (yeah!) - now I just run an instance of XP in Virtual Box - sweet!
<leperkhanz> lol, yeah.  I don't even do that any more ..... :)
<Nido> ShackJack: I have my ``important'' files on a different computer; mount on /home/nido/link using sshfs. I don't mind anything happening to my home dir
<ShackJack> leperkhanz: I just wanted to do it for the novelty and to run PS and Flash CS3... Runs pretty nicely... gave it 512MB
<ShackJack> Nido: Well, you home dir has all the settings, etc... in it so it's not just the files you create yourself... When doing a fresh install if home dir is separate, you don't have to worry about going and setting stuff up again... It's a worthwhile practice...
<Nido> ShackJack: All altered settings have been backed-up
<ShackJack> Nido: K - whatever.... :P
<ShackJack> Gutsy's running pretty sweetly now - compiz fusion included...
<Nido> ShackJack: I ran into partition-space problem a lot more then I ran into homedir-configuration problems. Hence I run stuff in this way now. Chances are though that soon my whole homedir will be off this computer and onto my central server
<ShackJack> Nido: my partition space problem with this notebook is I think I gave gutsy *too much* space in the root partition - 20GB... It's only using about 3GB with all the stuff installed :)
<Nido> ShackJack: I often have to juggle around 4 to 20 GB files around /home and /tmp and alike; so I like to have it all in the same partition
<Nido> ShackJack: few things which scare me at the moment is the fact that, among things, kdm and synaptic has been deinstalled
<ShackJack> :)
<Nido> I recall both still being available with my laptop upgrade
<cps1966> ! seamonkey
<ubotu> Seamonkey, formerly known as "Mozilla Application Suite", is available at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/ with install instructions for ubuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186011
<Hobbsee> Nido: then...install them?
<Nido> ShackJack / Hobbsee : It seems something went terribly wrong with that route. Instead; I've returned the gusty settings to feisty; reinstalled update-manager; downloaded the distro upgrade thingie; and executed it manually (becuase update-manager has dbus problems of some sort, having to do with a value 'os'
<Hobbsee> import os error, by any chance?
<Nido> NameError: global name 'os' is not defined
<Hobbsee> got python2.5 installed?
<Nido> Python 2.5.1
<Nido> (on a sidenote: our little scheme deinstalled kubuntu-desktop; which is a problem for the upgrade program. Reinstalling it now)
<nanonyme> might list the versions of python packages installed too
<nanonyme> that instead of just the python version
<Nido> nanonyme: got a command-line thingie for that? I wouldn't know which python packages you are referring to
<nanonyme> well, like apt-cache show python says i have version 2.5.1-1ubuntu2
<nanonyme> which includes the actual package version
<Nido> Version: 2.5.1-0ubuntu3
<nanonyme> dunno, might try updating your python to the latest package. there might have been a packaging problem
<Nido> kubuntu-desktop reinstalled; attempting the update-manager; otherwise the unpacked dist-upgrade.py
<Nido> update-manager not impressed (still the os error); tryting the downloaded dist-update.py file
<Nido> fetching upgrades. 1327 packages to be downloaded. That number almost reminds me of something
<Nido> Thank you all for your help
<kevinO> are the commercial repositories disabled right now?
<kevinO> I have enabled them in sources.list, but it says after apt-get update, Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/commercial/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not FoundFailed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/commercial/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<kevinO> should I use feisty commercial repositorie?
<mbt> Does anyone know off-hand where the *-dbg packages are?  I remember reading that they were moved out of the core repositories once upon a time, but I need some of them now and can't find where they moved to.
<mbt> kevinO, That's up to you, though it doesn't look like they're setup at the moment on the server side.
<kevinO> ok, im trying to get vmware-server, i dont think it will hurt anything
<Hobbsee> kevinO: no - the toolchain has changed.
<kevinO> oh?
<Hobbsee> it may work, it may not
<kevinO> I will give it a try i guess thanks for the info guys
<kevinO> yeah it wont work
<kevinO>  vmware-server: Depends: vmware-server-kernel-modules but it is not installable
<kevinO> E: Broken packages
<kevinO> oh well
<kevinO> :)
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> is the gutsy kernel patched for the 16+ groups NFS issue?
<mbt> Can anyone make heads or tails of this output from (attempting to) run Firefox under a debugger?  http://www.trausch.us/2007/09/15/well-thats-entirely-not-helpful/
<Matir> Has anyone experienced that the gutsy desktop seems "laggier" than feisty did?  I.e., switching from firefox to thunderbird on my machine takes a noticeable amount of time...
<mbt> Matir, how much RAM do you have?  I've noticed that Gutsy is eating a little bit more in the way of RAM, at least on my system, so things are swapping in and out more.  It doesn't help that I kinda needed to upgrade my RAM when I was running Feisty, either.  :-)
<Matir> 1 gig
<mbt> Ahh, same here.  Well, almost; 128MB of that is stolen by the graphics card, too.
<Matir> yeah, but 'free' on my system shows a reasonable amount of free ram: 742 megs after removing buffers/cache
<mbt> I have 7 MB free RAM and am using 38 MB swap at the moment, and not that heavily loaded (yet).  Ahh, well, you're more fortunate than I, then lol
<Matir> and there's no disk activity when i switch
<Matir> well, i just restarted to see if that would clear it up :)
<mbt> Hrm.  Well, then I am not sure then.  I keep running into crash issues so I can't figure out what the true performance is just yet.
<Matir> ah
<mbt> If I can figure out why Thunderbird and Firefox want to keep dying on me, I might be able to get somewhere.  :-P
<Matir> ah
<mbt> Anyone know what's up with Glibc complaining a lot in Gutsy?  I keep getting all sorts of double-free/corruption messages, and at least in the case of Firefox, the backtrace is not at all helpful.
<Matir> hrrm, it's X that's using TONS of cpu when switching windows
<mbt> Matir, What graphics board/video driver do you have?
<Matir> ATI Radeon 9200SE, using the x.org ati driver (6.7.192)
<Vegar> In the gutsy installer, step 8, advanced options there is a checkbox; "Install bootloader"
<Vegar> is that the checkbox I should uncheck to leave the MBR alone?
<mbt> Hrm.  Is desktop effects disabled, Matir?
<Matir> it is
<mbt> That seems odd, then.
<Vegar> or maybe I should say it like this: How do I install grub in /boot instead of the MBR?
<Vegar> and how do I toggle the bootable flags?
<mbt> Vegar, The bootable flags are only used by DOS/Windows MBRs to determine what partition to kickstart.
<mbt> Vegar, Also, grub's files are installed in /boot, but if you want to use the partition that /boot is on to also host the bootloader, you'd just install the bootloader to that partition.  The exact menu option to do so evades me ATM, though.
<Matir> i'm gonna try something, brb
<MrStein> Hi! 2 things: I am I the only one who thinka word on the boot screen about which version it is would be naice ? and : where do I change my profile data on the wiki.ubuntu.com ? The UserPreferences page mentions "Changing settings" , but no link or any explanation.
<Vegar> mbt: I'm installing on a Thinkpad, and I want to preserve the custom Lenovo MBR
<Vegar> (which uses the bootable flags)
<mbt> Vegar, They don't use the standard Microsoft MBR that Windows installs?
<Vegar> no
<hylje> Vegar: thinkpads have a custom BIOS, the MBR is normal as far as i know
<Vegar> no, the MBR is special
<Vegar> for the ThinkVantage button to work, you need the lenovo MBR
<mbt> I wonder how special you can get in 512 bytes, lol.
<Vegar> (The ThinkVantage boots the hidden RnR partition)
<hylje> heh
<Matir> interesting... disabling EXA acceleration made a huge difference... not perfect, but much better
<hylje> mine (Access IBM button) works just fine with grub
<MrStein> mbt: eh, never had an Amiga ? ;-)
<mbt> Does Lenovo not let you burn that to CD/DVD?
<hylje> because there's no custom MBR, just a custom BIOS
<mbt> MrStein, I wish.
<Zvezdichko> KDE is too heavy for me. Isn't there any desktop that is simpler
<Vegar> every guide I've seen for debian and ubuntu on the T61, says not to mess with the MBR
<MrStein> Zvezdichko: GNOME, XFCE , etc. ...
<MrStein> Zvezdichko: already nicely packages as kubuntu and xubuntu
<MrStein> packages=packaged
<Zvezdichko> I installed Kubuntu Gutsy
<Zvezdichko> but KDE heavy
<mbt> Vegar, well, you could always back up the MBR and see what happens.  That's probably what I would do, and just be sure to have a boot disc handy to restore it if the system truly is broken in that way.
<Zvezdichko> so I don't know what to install - ubuntu- or xubuntu-desktop
<MrStein> Zvezdichko: eh, sorry, GNOME is on ubnutu (without any letter in front)
<MrStein> Zvezdichko: xubuntu is the lighter  desktop.
<Vegar> mbt: a question comes to mind - how do I backup the MBR?
<MrStein> mbt: dd if=/dev/yourharddrive of=/wherever/you/want/to/put/it bs=512 count=1
<mbt> Vegar, "dd if=/dev/harddrive of=mbr.bin bs=512 count=1" where /dev/harddrive would be /dev/sda or /dev/hda or whatever your hard disk drive device is.  Not a partition.
<MrStein> Vegar: see my prev line
<Vegar> ok
<Vegar> thanks
<mbt> MrStein, Didn't the Amiga at least have a non-borked way of laying out partitions and such?  If there's one thing I wish would change about PC architecture, it's the way hard disks are laid out presently.
<mbt> Well, that and a lack of a real system firmware.  lol
<MrStein> mbt: Amiga had tons of non-borked stuff ;-) Like unlimited nr of partitions, no problems confosding two if you added some new, etc ...
<MrStein> ...confusing
<mbt> MrStein, lol, I thought the typo was intentional, actually.  :-)
<MrStein> :-D
<Zvezdichko> proceeding with ubuntu-desktop anyway :) at least I may do some bug testing there
<MrStein> I beliece Feisty betas has a wiki page for each release, where the main changes were listed. Gutsy has no such pages ?
<MrStein> (damn typos)
<mbt> MrStein, They do, somewhere
<MrStein> that doesn't really help ;-)
<mbt> lol
<mbt> was looking
<mbt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule --> Has a link to each one
<mbt> Err...
<mbt> Hang on, 'cuz that isn't right.
<mbt> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribeX -- replace X with 1...5
<chairman> I have installed gutsy on my new x61 laptop. Most stuff works nicely. I have some problems with compiz and workspaces. First I just had one workspace when I run compiz but then I installed ccsm and I could get more workspaces. ctrl+alt+left/right doesn't work anymore. Any ideas? I have an intel graphics card
<Vegar> does each partition have a boot sector too?
<mbt> Vegar, On the PC, yes.  There is the MBR which is 512 bytes and include initial bootstrapping code along with the partition table, and then the first 512 bytes of each partition is where the system looks for the boot code for a given operating system.
<Vegar> ok
<Vegar> great
<Vegar> thanks
<mbt> No problem
<mbt> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boot_sector have more information if you're interested, Vegar.
<mbt> Can anyone make heads or tails of this output from (attempting to) run Firefox under a debugger?  http://www.trausch.us/2007/09/15/well-thats-entirely-not-helpful/
<MrStein> Is mbt: thanks for the Tribes page URLs
<mbt> MrStein, No problem
<MrStein> Is the author of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule here ? Would they minf if I replace the TribeX URLs with the ones posted by mbt ? They still all exists as opposed to current links, and they also link on to the same URLs (for download)
<MrStein> the wiki could take quite a lot of similar touchup ...
<Matir> mbt: from ale?
<Hobbsee> MrStein: i doubt there's much point - it gets copy-pasted each release, and fiddled.
<mbt> Matir, Atlanta Linux Enthusiasts?  Yepper.
<Hobbsee> and it does ask you not to edit
<MrStein> Hobbsee: :-(
<MrStein> ok
<Matir> mbt: cool, me too
<Matir> have you tried installing firefox-dbg?
<MrStein> Hobbsee: besides, it is outdated. It says Tribe6 is/was released on sep 6th , but in reality it wasn't
<Hobbsee> see the /topic
<Hobbsee> that was the date of the tribe
<MrStein> yes I know. The page is still outdated ;-9
<mbt> Matir, Haven't been able to make it to a meeting in a while though... I can't take my son because he's too loud, lol.  Yepper, I have the debug packages installed, and that's still the bt that I get; it is also the only time I've seen gdb say "Cannot remove breakpoints because program is no longer writable."
<MrStein> Hobbsee: nowhere on that page does it say "this is outdated, see IRC" ;-)
<Hobbsee> no, most people know that it's a guideline, and to read ubuntu-devel-announce
<Matir> yeah, i've never seen that from gdb... but that probably means the function calls in the bt are not in firefox, but elsewhere.
<mbt> Weird.  It happens every time I try to open up the preferences panel
<Vegar> When I ran apt-get upgrade the other day, I was prompted to reboot. I suspect this is because of a gdm update. If I restart gdm, would it be possible to get rid of the reboot notice?
<Matir> mbt: have you tried running firefox from strace?
<mbt> Vegar, I think updates to gdm just call "/etc/init.d/gdm reload", IIRC.  Reboot notices are usually a sign that the kernel or some other system software has been updated.
<Matir> it would be less complete, but might reveal something
<Vegar> mbt: ok
<MrStein> ok, bye. Off to file a bunch of new bug reports ....
<Vegar> mbt: I'll pay more attention to what's being updated next time
<MrStein> last check : nobody knows how to change profile data (email) on the wiki ?
<mbt> Matir, I did, but I was not able to find anything useful in that output.  Will try it again, though, and see if anything stands out.
<Hobbsee> MrStein: preferred address in LP, i expect
<mbt> MrStein, I think that's managed from Launchpad.
<MrStein> ok, 10x. Bye
<mbt> Matir, without running it under anything, I get this:  *** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: free(): invalid pointer: 0x0000000001dfd4a0 ***
<mbt> Which I see with an alarming frequency with Thunderbird, too.  :-/
<Matir> so i would guess it's in one of the common components
<mbt> It spits out a partial backtrace and an incomplete memory map upon happening upon the crash too.  Come to think of it, that might be why GDB can't debug it.
<mbt> I would guess so, too; I've seen it with other things, as well.  My /guess/ is that some change was made to glibc that made it check things more strictly or something, and there are many existing bugs exposed because of that.  It seems more likely than glibc itself being buggy, though that's possible too.
<mbt> Do you know what the command in gdb is to dump core off the top of your head, Matir?
<cutekat> btw cups working again; cheers!
<Matir> mbt - afraid not
<Matir> actually, it might be 'gcore'
<mbt> Hah!  That is it!  Thanks... I couldn't remember it for the life of me
<Vegar> does ubuntu have the same tools to build a kernel .deb as debian?
<mbt> I may have to roll back to Feisty, I think that the problems that I am running into are a bit over my head to file reports for.
<mbt> Hrm.  Now that I was able to dump core, though, it seems the problem is pthread
<mbt> or nspr4, or libc.  Those are the common components in both backtraces from FF and Thunderbird.
<MrStein> How hard is to change and thest the boot scrips of the live CD (forx example the media check) ? Becaus I see the only way to fix bug is to write patches myself ...
<mbt> MrStein, what bug?
<MrStein> mbt: 64408
<MrStein> killall typod
<Vegar> \o/
<Vegar> Ubuntu installed
<Vegar> MBR intact
<sandy|lurk> hey all...does anyone know if Compiz is enabled by default  on the Live CD for ATI cards in the latest Gutsy dailies?  I'm running low on blank CDs and thought I'd ask before I tried.  :-)
<Vegar> removed boot flag from the windows partition, set it on /boot instead
<Vegar> lenovo MBR boots grub
<Vegar> wonderful
<mbt> MrStein, I don't know how you'd be able to do that without rebuilding the CD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<MrStein> mbt: I will abviously test it WITH rebuilding the CD ;-)
<MrStein> eh typod is still running :-(
<mbt> What's it's status in ps -ax?
<mbt> *its, rather
<MrStein> hehe, it migrated to you
<mbt> LOL
<MrStein> testing. Five fluufy ballons entered the waste outdoors.
<MrStein> ah, stil here :-D
<mbt> killall -11, man, killall -11
<mbt> lol
<MrStein> Hmm, I booted tribe6 on my latop an got a black screen. Known ? It has ATI gfx hw
<MrStein> looks like X is not running. No error dialog (not even text mode)
<ptn107> how do I know the tickless kernel is actually working correctly
<pvandewyngaerde> tickle it
<penguin42> MrStein: Probably best to bug report it with as much detail as possible about the laptop; is there an option to boot it in text mode or safe mode?
<MrStein> penguin42: i believe so.
<bur[n] er> tribe6?  I thought there were no isos for tribe6
<MrStein> the X log ends with Backtrace: (I guess it went to stderr which was not logged)
<penguin42> ptn107: I suspect using 'powertop' is the best way
<ptn107> penguin42: ill give that a go, thx
<MrStein> what distro are you suggesting to use as a base for testing, patching, compilign, ubuntu betas ?
<MrStein> that is : what should I install on the PC
<Vegar> is it possible to have sudo behave like sudo on debian? ie. don't ask for the password every time I open a new terminal
<Lattyware> Hey all. Is there a fix for the fact that gnome-terminal and firestarter (presumably unrelated) crash on start.
<mbt> MrStein, I think you can probably use any of them, though it does mention on the page I linked you to to be weary of using Edgy.  So, probably Feisty would be fine.
<mbt> I seriously need a T3 connection to the 'net.
<Lattyware> mbt: I'd be happy with an ISP that doesn
<penguin42> Lattyware: Hi, gnome-terminal is OK over here
<Lattyware> *doesn't throttle my latest distro torrents down to 5kbps
<MrStein> mbt: t3 ? don't you have DSL/optics these days ?
<penguin42> is it faster if you don't use torrent?
<Lattyware> penguin42: Hmmm... others said they had the same problem last time I asked about it.
<Lattyware> I can get 100kbps down straight during the day, 200kbps during night
<penguin42> Lattyware: I'm upto date as of this morning
<Lattyware> but this is meant to be a 4MB line
<Lattyware> *4Mib
<mbt> MrStein, Upload speed stinks... even on Comcast.  And Lattyware, truer words have never been spoken; manipulating customer's TCP connections is pure Evil.
<MrStein> "bit" is only 2 more characters. And unambigous.
<yipe> hi +1ers!
<Lattyware> MrStein: Yeah.
<mbt> MrStein, uploading core files---even compressed ones---to LP is stinky.
<jussi01> !hi | yipe
<ubotu> yipe: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
* MrStein has 4dl 1ul  Mbit/s
<yipe> just a stupid question from someone kinda out of touch with ubuntu at the moment
<Lattyware> mbt: Indeed. British Telecom are terriable.
* jussi01 has 10/10 :D
<yipe> is there any news about gusty+1 or Gutsy+2 being LTS?
<Lattyware> Plus I really don't have enough for my own line, so I have to stick with this British Telecom connection for 18 months (well, around 6 from now).
<jussi01> yipe: gutsy +1 will be
<mbt> Lattyware, We have Comcast to fill those shoes here in the States.  :-P  They seem to send TCP RST to any Bittorrent uploads from their network.
<yipe> sweet, I can't wait for that
<jussi01> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04, due April 2008.
<yipe> nice
<MrStein> lucky bastards in some cities "nearby" can have 1 Mbps simmetric per Euro. Up to  1 Gbit !
<yipe> so are they determining LTS status according to what names they can think of for that letter or what? ;)
<Lattyware> mbt: I'm trying to persuade them to let me get a connection with newnet. Not cheap (36 a month), but static IPs, and no throttling.
<Lattyware> Woah
<mbt> 36 sounds expensive.  Any idea what that is in USD?  My best guess would be around $70.
<Lattyware> The UK sucks for net connections. We are such a small country, if the government bothered to endorse it, we could get fibre everwhere.
<jimmygoon> Where can one see the preview for gutsy's art?
<Lattyware> 1 == $2
<Lattyware> just double it
<Lattyware> So yeah, $72
<mbt> Ouch.
<MrStein> Lattyware: UK small ??? Can you even find "slovenia" on the map ? ;-)
<Lattyware> It's a little less, so you are probably spot on.
<Lattyware> MrStein: Heh.
<Lattyware> We pay OTT for everything though
<Lattyware> 40 a game, I paid going on 500 for my 24" monitor.
<Lattyware> And they have not come down since then.
<MrStein> Lattyware: Can't you order from EU ?
<yipe> MrStein it's like in the northern bit of the balkans isn't it?
<Lattyware> You can, but by the time you add tax and shipping, it's hardly worth it.
<MrStein> yipe: ;-) yes
<Lattyware> I mean, Tax accounts for around 150 of that.
<yipe> doesn't it also share a border with italy and austria now that I think about it?
<MrStein> Lattyware: I thought there is not tax inside EU ? Isn't UK/GB in the EU ???
<MrStein> I mean no additional tax.
<Lattyware> yeah, but you have to add VAT to the price.
<Lattyware> I'm pretty sure.
<penguin42> Lattyware:Fibre to the home would cost lots and lots to put in
<MrStein> Lattyware: I ordered from Germany to Austria and there was no extra tax, just shipping costs. The same for ordering into Slovenia (with much higher shipping cost, even if it borders on Austria, go figure) (shipping=transport)
<mbt> Would anyone be able to provide any help on how to better file LP #139815?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139815 in ubuntu "Firefox/Thunderbird seemingly randomish crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139815
<Lattyware> penguin42: Yeah, I exaggerate, but the average house here will max out at 1-2MB. That's the line, so you can't help it. Building more exchanges is the big thing.
<mbt> Ubotu never ceases to amaze me.
<Lattyware> But anyway, back to the matter at hand. Gnome-terminal crashes on start, as does firestarter, and also Pidgin seems ridiculously unstable.
<MrStein> Lattyware: t-com in germany built VDSL2 centrals in every street. In major cities.
<penguin42> Lattyware: A while ago there was talk of fibre->street and then copper from there
<Lattyware> yeah
<penguin42> mbt: It seems an OK file
<MrStein> penguin42: yes, that's what the germans did.
<penguin42> mbt: With the core'sI can't see what else you can do except if you could give bits of your profile
<mbt> penguin42, Any idea what package that bug should be attributed to?
<penguin42> mbt: Do you have any plugins?
<penguin42> mbt: No
<Lattyware> But Germany is a country where stuff actually gets done.
<Lattyware> Or so it seems.
<Lattyware> Here are politicians are so useless.
<Lattyware> *our
<penguin42> mbt: You could arbitrarily pick firefox or thunderbird and hope someone who knows more has a better idea
<mbt> penguin42, I did, but I disabled them all to replicate again and generate the coredumps, well, save for TB -- I can't even get into TB to disable them, and I can't reproduce the bug without my profile.
<mbt> Lattyware, Is your problem with Pidgin related in any way to libnspr4, do you know?
<MrStein> Lattyware:  not really, only major cities are done. The rest is left dry. Not even DSL/cable in certain places. And the monopoly problem
<penguin42> mbt: That's pretty difficult
<Lattyware> mbt: Don't know at all I'm afraid.
<MrStein> Lattyware: every politician is useless ;-)
<penguin42> MrStein: Here you can get DSL pretty much everywhere
<Lattyware> MrStein: Heh. Too true, too true.
<mbt> penguin42, Yeah, the only thing going for me is that they seem to be crashing in very much a similar way.  Beyond that, I'm stumped.  :-P
<MrStein> penguin42: in UK ?
<penguin42> MrStein: Yeh
<Lattyware> yeah - not good DSL mind.
<Lattyware> Still, better than nothing. Just.
<Lattyware> Or rather, better than 52k.
<penguin42> Lattyware: I can't argue - I'm getting 6Mbps
<MrStein> some people use metered ... that sqweeking thing from the stone age. Oh yes, analog modems. Metered per minute.
<penguin42> ouch
<mbt> MrStein, Holy cow.
<Lattyware> penguin42: I should be getting 4mb. I get around 2mb. I get throttled to around 1mb normal, and about 52k speed on torrents.
<Vegar> this isn't in the US, is it?
<MrStein> mbt: although the state satan, err, telecomonopoly started some packages with "free time" or something lately (10  years too late). I think.
<mbt> penguin42, I wouldn't be able to sanitize my profile in the case of the TB trace, so I would have to somehow submit that information privately if they were to accept it that way at all.
<penguin42> Lattyware: I don't do torrents; but I know aptitude is getting >300kByte/s to ubuntu's servers so I can't argue
<Lattyware> and this is where it gets stupid: $569.00 for the Dell 2407WFP-HC in the US. 445.31 here.
<penguin42> mbt: Have you tried asking on a thunderbird irc channel - it sounds you might need something more specialised
<MrStein> must go, bye (again)
<Lattyware> That's 275ish vs 450. 175 ($350) difference.
<penguin42> Lattyware: The pre-vat price is fairly close though isn't it?
<mbt> penguin42, What do you mean?
<Lattyware> 380?
<Lattyware> hardly fairly close
<Lattyware> that's still 100 ($200) more.
<penguin42> mbt: Try finding one of the mozilla IRC channels where people might know more about thunderbird specifically
<penguin42> Lattyware: True
<Lattyware> Considering it costs $570 there, $200 is a shitload.
<mbt> penguin42, Oh to try to dup the bug w/ a clean profile?  Not a bad idea.
<jussi01> !offtopic | Lattyware penguin42
<ubotu> Lattyware penguin42: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Lattyware> Sorrt.
<Lattyware> *Sorry
<mbt> Oh, crud.  Here I am and I meant to go to the Ubuntu LoCo get-together today here.  Oops.  I guess filing bugs is more important.
<Matir> mbt: i had forgotten about it too
<mbt> Matir, Yeah.  *shrugs*  Perhaps next time.
<Absenth> does anyone know if the kernel module for bcm43xx works in gutsy?  it's clearly borked in Feisty
<Matir> Absenth, it's pretty spotty on my system
<Absenth> Matir: so the ndiswrapper is still likely the preferred way to go.
<Absenth> thanks.
<tortho> Anyone knows if there is trouble with frequency scaling? Have a laptop which is stuck at low freq with gutsy.
<Absenth> "Happy Beastie Squishing" from the tribe 6 url....  but I like freebsd :)
<mbt> Any idea when Xorg 7.3 is coming, by the way?
<gnomefreak> mbt: not until next release but read the link i give you
<gnomefreak> mbt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3223971#post3223971
<mbt> gnomefreak, thanks for the linkage
<gnomefreak> yw
<naknomik> What packages do I need to pull in to get compiz-fusion on Gutsy (Kubuntu)
<gnomefreak> not much of anything TBH but what i did is apt-cache search compiz and installed what looked good most was already installed
<martijn> anyone?
<martijn> i can't install anything anymore now
<jussi01> martijn: have you tried sudo dpkg --configure -a
<martijn> yeah
<jussi01> have you tried removing the selecte problematic packages?
<martijn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37561/
<jussi01> martijn: try sudo dpkg -r ntfs-3g libpam0g (warning - this _may_ break your system, but I dont think so)
<martijn> i do not think remove libpam0g is a good way to go, lol http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37563/
<VousDeux> Okay, on a separate note...the power manager keeps switching back and forth between power and battery mode. One minute everything will look just find, then battery icon will turn grey and it will start flapping.
<VousDeux> I have checked all of the wire connections, and even plugged into my UPS
<martijn> jussi01: sudo dpkg -r ntfs-3g libpam0g got me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37564/
<VousDeux> how can I know for sure whether something is wrong with the power manager, or the actual power.
<VousDeux> I even tried a different battery...I have a 9-cell and a 6-cell
<d4rkmonkey> VousDeux does your laptop have an LED on it that shows when you're plugged in?
<cps1966> sounds like software noy hardware
<jussi01> martijn: you have a weird issue..
<VousDeux> I am running tribe 5 x86-64
<d4rkmonkey> cus if that turns off too, its probably something with actual power...
<jussi01> martijn: that I dont know how to fix. sorry
<martijn> nevermind, i wait a few days and reinstall to see what will fis this
<VousDeux> ahh, good point...lemme check it out
<martijn> thanks for your help though!
<IntuitiveNipple> VousDeux: What make/model is the PC?
<VousDeux> it's an MSI 1719
<IntuitiveNipple> I've seens a few instances of ACPI having your symptoms, but none strong enough to pin-down so far. Mostly, one of the updates clears the issue before we find out the cause
<VousDeux> http://www.msicomputer.com/NB/product_spec.asp?model=MS-1719
<IntuitiveNipple> thank-you. I'll take a look
<VousDeux> I turned off the power manager, now I'm not sure how to start it again
<IntuitiveNipple> System > Preferences > Sessions > Startup Programs ?
<IntuitiveNipple> which CPU does your model have?
<VousDeux> T7300
<d4rkmonkey> VousDeux well nm-applet starts up the network manager...
<VousDeux> There is an LED. It turns off when I unplug the power. I'll keep an eye on it.
<d4rkmonkey> VousDeux try running gnome-power-manager to start it back up?
<VousDeux> oh, I should have mentioned Kubuntu
<d4rkmonkey> kde-power-manager ?
<VousDeux> ahh....OK
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<d4rkmonkey> I'm not sure if it works though..
<d4rkmonkey> I just turned off my power manager and running gnome-power-manager didn't put it back! lol
<VousDeux> no, that didn't work
<VousDeux> hehe
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm thinking you need to file a bug-report, and attach the ACPI DSDT amongst the other reports requested
<d4rkmonkey> VousDeux gnome-power-statistics turned it back on for me, maybe search for a kde power manager?
<VousDeux> yeah, I'm trying google now
<d4rkmonkey> VousDeux you could just try putting in kde-power then double tapping tab and see what comes up too...
<d4rkmonkey> not sure if that will work though
<VousDeux> well, if I could just get this power manager fired back up...I could monitor the hardware LED while it's flapping :)
<d4rkmonkey> Yeah, good luck with that :) I gotta go now though
<VousDeux> well, I'm gonna restart X and see if the power manager comes back
<IntuitiveNipple> VousDeux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<VousDeux> thanks, I'll have a look
<IntuitiveNipple> there's not much there I'm afraid.
<IntuitiveNipple> I had the same issue a while back on a Sony Vaio but it cleared up after one of the updates
<VousDeux> When I restarted X, the battery said about half initially, but it has the power bolt on top too...the display was dimmed, then the battery icon quickly drained...then went back to full.
<VousDeux> Next, the popup said the power was back, then battery again. The hardware LED did not change.
<VousDeux> It's just being goofy.
<cps1966> get all the updates
<VousDeux> hmmm...well I have all of the updates for now
<VousDeux> it was doing it on Feisty too.
<cps1966> then you dont have herd5
<VousDeux> herd5?
<VousDeux> I have tribe 5.
<cps1966> no you dont if your upto date
<VousDeux> I've updated twice since I installed from live CD yesterday
<VousDeux> cps1966, you're not making any sense to me, I have no clue what you are talking about
<cps1966> if your upto date then its past tribe 6
<VousDeux> oh, you are saying that since I have updated I no longer have tribe 5?
<VousDeux> I get it now :)
<cps1966> i habe tribe 6 installed and updated so its past tribe 6
<VousDeux> I had to turn that power manager off again...annoying
<cps1966> no need for it if you have ac pluged in
<VousDeux> so, it's best to just say I have Gutsy?
<cps1966> yes
<VousDeux> Okay
<cps1966> hint remove all old kernels and headers you dont need
<cps1966> apt-get autoremove
<VousDeux> what was that command to see what kernel is loaded? rname -l???
<cps1966> uname -a
<VousDeux> ahhh..,uname, thanks
<cps1966> took me and hour to get seamonkey working correctly on this
<VousDeux> Okay, I removed all of the 2.6.22.10 stuff, thanks
<cps1966> it will work smarter
<cps1966> just set up a amd with gforce 8800 gts and dual monitors with beryl was a pain but works now
<VousDeux> sheesh, that uname command was right on top of the DebuggingACPI document too...I'll be glad when I am familiar enough to remember some of this stuff
<cps1966> took me 7 years to get as far as i am now
<VousDeux> yeah, I'm just trying to get all of the hardware working right now...later I can start playing with stuff like that
<cps1966> but i have bad menory
<VousDeux> well, I'm not a complete noob, but I did just finally decide I've had enough of M$
<VousDeux> it was actually Yahoo that pushed me over the edge
<cps1966> maybe you should try mint linux its fiesty fawn but all works
<VousDeux> no, it doesn't support my hardware much at all
<cps1966> really
<cps1966> ahh maybe you need to tell it noapic
<VousDeux> yeah, all cutting-edge hardware...I'm was prepared to have to struggle when I decided to buy it
<cps1966> are you using nvidia drivers yet
<VousDeux> I really would like for ACPI to be working...I like the dynamic adjustments it makes, but it will be awhile before this box is ready to travel
<VousDeux> no, I'm still on vesa, nvidia drivers aren't up to par yet
<cps1966> kinda hard traveling with mine
<VousDeux> nVidia is Geforce 8600M-GT
* penguin42 wants to know - what did Yahoo do to you?
<cps1966> 100.14 should support your card
<VousDeux> yahoo keeps finding new ways to cram their spyware down your throat. I paid good money for MusicMatch Jukebox, only to have them buy it out and replace it with their own ugly version.
<VousDeux> I just got tired of buying software and having it be acquired by a bigger fish that just ruined it
<cps1966> hey use pidgin
<IntuitiveNipple> MusicMatch was nice in the beginning, but once all the 'extras' were no longer optional and the lifetime upgrade subscription was marginalised, it went right off
<VousDeux> I just want to move completely away from M$ eventually. It may take me awhile though.
<VousDeux> yeah, I stopped upgrading MusicMatch a long time ago.
<VousDeux> I was still using version 8
<bur[n] er> winamp 5 got a redesign with its latest beta 5.5.  it's a single window now :)
* bur[n] er seizes the windows talk ;)
<VousDeux> I stopped upgrading winamp at version 3
<cps1966> i liked winamp 2 better
<bur[n] er> i like it on windows.  works with all kinds of portable players and what not
<bur[n] er> it doesn't compare to amarok or rhythmbox, but those aren't ported to windows yet
<VousDeux> I think they should stop porting to windows, it just encourages people to keep using it
<Vegar> how do i "add usbcore.autosuspend=1 to the kernel command line in the grub config"?
<cps1966> ! usbcore.autosuspend
<cps1966> ! usbcore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbcore - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cps1966> ubotu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cps1966> http://www.nabble.com/USB-Problems-with-Ubuntu---workaround-t4260039.html
<Vegar> uhm.. what does that mean?
<cps1966> wait
<cps1966> its broken atm
<Vegar> ok
<Vegar> what if I make my own kernel?
<Vegar> will it still be broken?
<cps1966> yes
<Vegar> where is the bork then?
<cps1966> till 2.6.23 is released
<Vegar> ah
<Vegar> ok
<Vegar> great, thanks
<cps1966> its looks like its very close to release
<Vegar> yeah
<Vegar> RC6
<cps1966> 2.6.23-rc6-git5
<kondeDrakul> anyone get nvidia tnt2 ?
<cps1966> for ???
<gnomefreak> anyone happen to notice if thier gdm login screen has a menu or not?
<IntuitiveNipple> the greeter? it did last time I logged in :)
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> i dont want to fix it so i need someone else to have issue as well
<bur[n] er> it works for me
<gnomefreak> great ty for checking
* gnomefreak goes to work on it
<IntuitiveNipple> there is an option to disable ... I noticed it recently when working on the 'no sound at login' issue
<gnomefreak> its enabled
<IntuitiveNipple> does it believe it though? :p
<IntuitiveNipple> sound was enabled... it was ignored though hehehe
<Shafto> I just did an install using the alternate CD and now have a problem with metacity no window boreders or anything
<gnomefreak> nvidia and compiz?
<Shafto> actually that was a waste :)
<Shafto> Didnt notice the effects are turned on by default
<larson9999> anyone here know if the dell truemobile 1150 works with gutsy?
<bur[n] er> larson9999: it's a broadcom chip... it works with the "restricted drivers manager"
<mauri> x does not start automatically at the system start up
<Solarion> is network-manager being horked a known problem?
<penguin42> mauri: Will it start for you later?
<mauri> penguin42: sorry i dont understand
<penguin42> mauri: You say X doesn;t start automatically at startup; do you mean that you can start it manually or you can't get it to start at all?
<mauri> penguin42: after to have inserted my login ad password
<mauri> penguin42: I have to type starx
<penguin42> mauri: OK, good - that means X works!
<penguin42> mauri: mauri: Have you got gdm installed?
<mauri> penguin42: oh yes....X works good but it does not start automatically at the prompt
<mauri> penguin42: I don't know
<penguin42> mauri: dpkg -s gdm|head -2
<penguin42> mauri: Does the status line say install ok installed ?
<mauri> penguin42: it is not installed
<gnomefreak> kdm installed?
<mauri> penguin42: it is installed
<penguin42> mauri: Which?
<mauri> penguin42: kdm is installed
<penguin42> hmm so why isn't it starting
<gnomefreak> mauri: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm (than choose it and restart) see if it helps
<gnomefreak> penguin42: he had gdm and it was removed maybe?
<gnomefreak> i dont think it automaticly changes if you have gnome installed
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Yeh possible - I wonder what else is missing; So what starts the gdm/kdm/etc - is there an update-alternatives thing, and some upstart stuff ?
<gnomefreak> penguin42: the command i gave lets you choose
<AmyRose> Are there any major problems I should be aware of if I upgrade to Gutsy right now? (I want to test)
<gnomefreak> AmyRose: yes it might not start
<AmyRose> Ah.
<gnomefreak> you asked i gav eyou worst possible problem
<gnomefreak> anything up to that point as well
<penguin42> AmyRose: There are one or two people who can't get it to boot, one or two with video problems; there is a rumour that it eat someones cat; for me it is OK - but you need to know how to fix things if it doesn't
<gnomefreak> amd64 kernel will be fixed this week
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Fixed in what way?
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Seems fine here
<AmyRose> gnomefreak: Ah, I'm on the i386 arch
<mauri> gnomefreak: sorry. is there a line where the system configures the automatically x starting?
<gnomefreak> penguin42: penguin42 there is missing 64 support (there are a few issues it fixes) im on -generic 386 so im not seeing them
<gnomefreak> mauri: did you run command i gav eyou?
<gnomefreak> gave you*
* penguin42 reconfigures gnomefreak's fingers
<gnomefreak> mauri: did you choose kdm and hit enter
<AmyRose> penguin42: It better not eat my cat! :(
* gnomefreak has bigger issues to fix than typing ;)
<penguin42> AmyRose: Well, it's prerelease - it might!
<AmyRose> penguin42: :'(
<penguin42> gnomefreak: 64 seems OK here
<mauri> gnomefreak: Do i tr to restart the system?
<gnomefreak> penguin42: there are a bunch of bugs most with amd64-xen kernel iirc
<gnomefreak> mauri: after runnning that command and choosing kdm and it finishes restart
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Ah OK, I haven't tried Xen stuff on here
<gnomefreak> penguin42: again i dont use 64 so im not sure exactly but there are a few people asking about fixes for it
<gnomefreak> they are applied and will be pushed with kernel update this week
* gnomefreak more worried about gdm than kernel
<mauri> gnomefreak: sorry ..my question was : Do i turn off the pc and start again kubuntu
<gnomefreak> manyes reboot there should be a reboot item in kde menu
<gnomefreak> maybe log out and it will give you choice or shut down and it gives you choice
<cdm10> Hey, is Pidgin going to be stuck at 2.1.1 in Gutsy because 2.2.0 was released after the upstream version freeze? When wes the upstream version freeze?
<gnomefreak> mauri: but yes turn pc off and restart either with reboot or shut down that is up to you
<gnomefreak> cdm10: it would need a UVFe file a bug for it
<penguin42>  'uvfe' ?
<cdm10> gnomefreak: alright, 2.1.1 is okay anyhow.
<gnomefreak> cdm10: if big changes not likely to get past
<cdm10> 2.1.0 would have sucked
<gnomefreak> penguin42: universe freeze exception
<cdm10> it had a really really nasty bug
<cdm10> gnomefreak: it's in main I think
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Ah
<gnomefreak> cdm10: it is
<cdm10> gnomefreak: anyway, I'm happy with 2.1.1
<gnomefreak> cdm10: its not likely to get in anyway but try a bug on it
<cdm10> thanks for that info
<gnomefreak> since so much crap needs to be built with it not likely
<mauri> gnomefreak: may i ask you another symple question?
<gnomefreak> yes
* gnomefreak wonders what he means by simple :(
<penguin42> Do cakes rise in Zero G is a simple question, but I don't know the answer
<mauri> gnomefreak: the problem is: the hour in the clock is 03:08 but the system clock and italian time are 01:08
<gnomefreak> what one is right?
<penguin42> mauri: There is a 'use UTC' tick option on the clock preferences
<penguin42> mauri: is .it 2 hours ahead of UT ?
<penguin42> hmm or is that the wrong direction?
<gnomefreak> penguin42: i cant remember either
<gnomefreak> 3 ahead i believe
<gnomefreak> 2
<gnomefreak> but its been years since i was in italy
* penguin42 saw a change go past a few days ago about not doing something with fixed disc partitions - I can't remember what package it was for; but it has definitely changed the behaviour for me when I do a luksOpen - it no longer gets mounted
<mauri> gnomefreak: i don't find utc option...howeever i tried to change the hour but kubuntu chages also the motherboard time
<penguin42> ah kubuntu
<gnomefreak> mauri: change you time zone not the clock
<gnomefreak> mauri: no i cant remember where in kde it is located off hand
<gnomefreak> just incase
<mauri> gnomefreak: it is already set to rome
<mauri> gnomefreak: but it is 2 hours more that the correct time
<gnomefreak> mauri: what time is right bios or kde?
<mauri> gnomefreak: bios
#ubuntu+1 2007-09-16
<Vegar> what do I need to get the ubuntu splash on my custom kernel?
<gnomefreak> mauri: than im not sure ask in kde how to fix it but first fix your kdm
<cps1966> installer asumes utc on clocks
<cps1966> not on all systems though
<gnomefreak> cps1966: bios is right and hes set to rome so there is something wrong there unless he didnt restart after changes
<cps1966> well i set mine to ny time and it was 4 hours off
<mauri> gnomefreak: ok..if  turn 2 hours anticlockwise...also the bios time will chage
<gnomefreak> mauri: not likely
<cps1966> it does when you reboot does same here
<c1|freaky> where can i find dialy images for kubuntu?
<c1|freaky> found it, thx
<VousDeux> cool, I got sshfs working
<VousDeux> no thanks to the rude jerk in #cygwin
<cps1966> VousDeux:  are you the one that has 6800 go
<VousDeux> I have 8600-GT
<cps1966> ok the nvidia driver only supports up to 5700go
<VousDeux> I know it's not supported yet, but if there is a way to get better performance than VESA out of it, it would be cool
<cps1966> xorg driver might work
<VousDeux> might be worth a try :)
<VousDeux> does anyone know of a tool that will scan my hardware and give me a better idea of what challenges I need to address?
<cps1966> GeForce 8600 GT 0x0402 it will in 64 bit
<VousDeux> like maybe just tell me if it is working properly or unrecognized
<VousDeux> cool. x86-64 is what I'm using.
<cps1966> good then make sure you get rid of all old kernels and headres
<VousDeux> I already got rid of old kernels :) thanks
<cps1966> you want nvidia-glx-new
<VousDeux> is it out there now?
<cps1966> yes for gutsy
<VousDeux> oh, cool. do I just apt-get nvidia-glx-new then?
<cps1966> ithink you can
<cps1966> install
<VousDeux> oh, it's right there in adept
<VousDeux> thanks for the heads-up!
<cps1966> make sure it get dependacys
<VousDeux> Okay
<cps1966> like kernel headers nvidia-glx-new also
<cps1966> nvidia-new-kernel-source
<cps1966> i use to many distros
<VousDeux> Okay, So I have nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-new-kernel-source
<VousDeux> is there anything else I need?
<VousDeux> I also ran the nvidia-glx-config enable
<cps1966> you might have to poke it to get it going dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should do it pick the nvidia driver
<VousDeux> Okay. I'm going to try restarting X now
<VousDeux> thanks again
<cps1966> did it work
<VousDeux> well, I did have to go in and poke it with a stick, but when I rebooted it came up clean with an nVidia splash before the logon screen.
<cps1966> cool
<VousDeux> thanks a million!
<cps1966> yup
<cps1966> np
<VousDeux> I sure do appreciate all of the great help here
<cps1966> does your sound work ok
<VousDeux> I think so, but I'm not sure how to verify
<cps1966> you should here sound at startup
<VousDeux> the touch pad is the thing giving me the most fits right now...it keeps messing with my typing
<VousDeux> yeah, I do, but this thing is supposed to have 5.1 audio, so I guess I would need a sound test that would bounce to all speakers one-at-a-time
<cps1966> you need mp3 file or audio cd
<VousDeux> hmm...I'll have to google for a sound test file I guess
<cps1966> you need some mp3 decoders also
<VousDeux> yeah, I have mp3 sound working
<cps1966> i doing old yardbirds stuff right now
<VousDeux> :)
<cps1966> i'm old
<cps1966> be 60 in january
<VousDeux> I'm not exactly a spring chicken either :)
<VousDeux> I'm 43
<cps1966> thats cool wish i was 43 again
<VousDeux> so, the 1966 in your nick is for what?
<cps1966> the year i graduated
<VousDeux> ahhh
<cps1966> went crazy
<VousDeux> I graduated in 1980
<cps1966> my youngest son is 14
<VousDeux> well, actually 1979, but they didn't give me my diploma until 1980
<cps1966> my oldest is 35
<VousDeux> I have three boys...20, 19, 15
<cps1966> thats cool
<cps1966> i had to play with women a bit in between
<radius> what day cps1966 - mins is the 8th
<radius> mine*
<cps1966> 16th
<VousDeux> ahh...I've been married to my only wife for 22 years this November
<radius> still in the capi zone (:
<cps1966> my daughters is the 6th
<cps1966> my sons is the 15th
<radius> all in jan? wow
<radius> my sis is the 1st
<cps1966> good vibs
<radius> hard heads (:
<VousDeux> my youngest is an April fool baby :)
<cps1966> yeah
<radius> i fit the goat profile to a T
<VousDeux> but he's no fool
<cps1966> i'm testing this kooka
<cps1966> takes for ever to warm up though
<VousDeux> brb
<VousDeux> I'm going to restart X again. That nVidia update took out my Option SHMConfig "on" line (that wasn't working anyway), I want to see if for some reason it does work now.
<VousDeux> well, the touch pad config has not improved, but I was able to select a widescreen monitor without blowing up
<VousDeux> hmmm...it isn't offering me choice to select any resolutions other than 1680x1050 or 1920x1200
<cps1966> sudo nvidia-settings
<VousDeux> Okay
<cps1966> 1920x1200 is good for 24 inch monitor
<VousDeux> yeah, but mine is only 17"
<cps1966> make sure you save it to xorg.conf file
<VousDeux> I couldn't find anything in there that looked like it needed to be changed. The only resolution available in there was 1680x1080.
<cps1966> you need 1440x900
<VousDeux> I guess maybe I need to run dpkg-reconfigure again to add more
<cps1966> yup
<VousDeux> yeah, because my eyes aren't that good
<cps1966> huh yours
<cps1966> i have 1440x900 on 19 invh wide screen
<VousDeux> I have a hard time up close
<cps1966> me to far sighted
<cps1966> not so much anymore though ,just blind
<VousDeux> I have glasses now, but I can't seem to get the hang of using them
<cps1966> huh i did afer i was 45
<VousDeux> they sold them to me a couple of years ago,,,been in the case pretty much ever since
<cps1966> yeah i have new ones but them suckers are to much for me
<VousDeux> Okay, that battery LED is staying off now...maybe I do have a hardware problem
<VousDeux> they gave me some weird bi-focals...pain in the butt
<cps1966> yeah same here
<VousDeux> progressive bi-focals is what I think they called them
<cps1966> that means you dont have to tilt your head back all the way
<VousDeux> which sounds good, but it seems like they don't line up from eye to eye..only one eye looks clear at a time
<VousDeux> I tried to get them adjusted, but still doesn't seem right
<cps1966> over powered
<VousDeux> I think I will go somewhere else next time...I got these from Wal-Mart
<cps1966> oh gee
<VousDeux> Okay, I'm going to try messing with that dpkg-reconfigure again
<cps1966> add 1280x800 also
<VousDeux> Okay
<cps1966> well did it go well
<VousDeux> Okay, that didn't seem to go as well as I'd hoped. I still only have 1680x1050, and nvidia-settings says: (nvidia-settings:6062): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display
<VousDeux> hmmm...I wonder if was the monitor setting where it asks for the monitors best display setting
<stdin> VousDeux: make sure you're running it as your user, not as root
<VousDeux> I did choose 1680x1050 for that
<stdin> or with gksu/kdesu
<cps1966> did you put in 1440x900
<VousDeux> I did, and 1280x800 too
<cps1966> hmm
<VousDeux> I ran it with sudo
<VousDeux> was sudo a mistake?
<stdin> yeah, use gksu or kdsu (depending on if you you gnome or kde)
<cps1966> na its the only way it will save it to xorg.conf
<VousDeux> so I just type kdsu then?
<stdin> if it's kde, "kdesu nvidia-settings"
<cps1966> hes reconfiguring xserver-xorg
<stdin> don't use sudo with GUI apps, it's bad
<VousDeux> that did bring up the settings...I must have snoozed the kdesu part
<cps1966> i have to go for now bbiab
<VousDeux> okay, thanks for your help
<JediMaster> hey all, got a problem with tribe 5
<JediMaster> the live cd doesn't seem to work with my network interface
<JediMaster> I can't get my NForce network to work. it seems to setup the "forcedeth" module for it, and sets up 2 interfaces, eth0/1 but neither find a dhcp, and with static settings I can't ping anything on the network
<JediMaster> this bug has been reported already by the looks of it: #136836 and I have exactly the same issue
<Yasumoto_> JediMaster: would you mind adding a comment saying that it happens to you too?
<JediMaster> sure, I've also found the solution =)
<Yasumoto_> sweetness, add that too :D
<JediMaster> adding this to the modprobe options file: options forcedeth msi=0 msix=0
<JediMaster> then rmmod/modprobing it and ifdown/ifup and the interface suddenly works and finds the dhcp
<JediMaster> Yasumoto_: next issue =)
<Yasumoto_> mm, gotcha
<Yasumoto_> yeah, seriously :)
<JediMaster> the installer doesn't see my raid 0 striped drives, it sees them individually, and when firing up gparted it complains about partitions starting off teh end of the disk
<JediMaster> I presume then that the bios is presenting the disks seperately rather than one raid'ed drive
<Yasumoto_> all that I remember about raid
<Yasumoto_> is that if it's a software raid
<Yasumoto_> you need to do something to set it up
<JediMaster> I set it up through the bios before setting up any OS on the machine
<JediMaster> vista saw it with no aditional drivers
<JediMaster> I have some basic knowledge of mdadm etc, but this is definately not setup through linux, it was just through the bios
<Yasumoto_> huh. interesting
<VousDeux> I tried running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again, I can still only select 1680x1050 as a resolution
<Yasumoto_> VousDeux: I don't know what your situation is, but you're using spacebar to asterisk other resolutions, right? (I used to hit enter or something I think)
<Yasumoto_> and it didn't work properly
<VousDeux> yeah, I'm using spacebar
<VousDeux> when I run kdesu nvidia-config I get several errors: http://rafb.net/p/lIfE8M47.html
<VousDeux> when I click 'Save to X Configuration File' the console window says: sh: pkg-config: not found
<JediMaster> Yasumoto_: apparently it's "fake raid"
<VousDeux> the xorg.conf does acknowledge the video modes: Modes      "1680x1050" "1440x900" "1280x800"
<Yasumoto_> VousDeux: bogus
<Yasumoto_> JediMaster: does that mean you need to use mdadm?
<VousDeux> the problem is that installed the new nvidia driver, but I can't choose a different resolution from the nvidia-settings
<VousDeux> I'm not complaining as much as I am just reporting back to those who were helping me
<Yasumoto_> VousDeux: yeah, gotcha
<VousDeux> quite frankly, I am very pleased with the progress I have made so far...it's far more than I expected since the hardware is all so new
<VousDeux> this channel has been very resourceful :)
<VousDeux> can anyone see any problems with my xorg.conf: http://rafb.net/p/WK4al259.html
<VousDeux> I'm especially interested in getting my touch pad so that I can configure it, but it keeps telling me I need to add that 'Options "SHMConfig" "on"' line even though it is already there and I have rebooted the computer.
<Pumpernickel> VousDeux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=8b3599b676d12dbb665af769fe8e7f03&t=168581&page=3 seems relevant to your problem.  Link goes to page 3; step-by-step starts at page 1.
<VousDeux> hey, thanks a bunch!
<JediMaster> Yasumoto_: I think this should solve my nvraid problem: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidEdgy
<JediMaster> quite a lot of work though, but I guess this is not a gusty specific problem
<JediMaster> right, it's 4am I should really get some sleep, thanks for  the help =)
<VousDeux> you're a die-hard too :)
<Yasumoto_> nice JediMaster :)
<Yasumoto_> bonus points if you can upgrade it to gutsy :)
<Vegar> is there a way to apply a patch to the most recent kernel in the apt repository and get a set of .debs like those you find in apt?
<VousDeux> restarting X again...brb
<n0yd> Anyone know if the grub package supplied in gutsy is patched for reiser4?
<VousDeux> well shoot...that synaptics touch pad link didn't seem to do me much good other than teaching me a couple of new lessons about xorg.conf
<Vegar> having trouble with your touchpad?
<VousDeux> I thought maybe the error was talking about shared memory between the usb mouse and the touch pad, so I tried commenting out the mouse section and unplugging it
<VousDeux> Vegar, yeah, can't adjust settings. It keeps telling me to add 'Option "SHMConfig" "on"
<VousDeux> but it's already in there
<Vegar> is it in the right section?
<VousDeux> oh yes, for sure
<VousDeux> http://rafb.net/p/WK4al259.html
<Vegar> that's strange
<VousDeux> since I pasted that entry I have made one more modification
<Vegar> it works on my thinkpad
<VousDeux> I added to the synaptics section 'Option "AlwaysCore"'
<VousDeux> when I click Keyboard & Mouse, in System Settings, it says: Touch pad configuration inaccessible - System Settings | Shared Memory is not accessible...
<VousDeux> then it says to add that line to the xorg.conf
<VousDeux> hmmm....I wonder if my user just doesn't have read rights on xorg.conf or something
<VousDeux> how are the rights assigned to your xorg.conf?
<Vegar> do you run xorg as your user?
<VousDeux> I'm not sure what you mean
<VousDeux> I have been using sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf to edit it
<hydrogen> have you restarted xorg since adding it?
<VousDeux> oh yes, I tried just restarting X, and doing a complete reboot
<VousDeux> synclient -l
<VousDeux> Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?
<VousDeux> No.
<m1ke> apt package manager appears to be broken.  It fails to completely update,and I get the same error daily for this last week.  Then it always wants me to reboot my computer, but the problem is never fixed.  http://www1.uploadhut.com/viewimage.php?type=2&id=23369-Screenshot-synaptic.png
<hydrogen> have you looked through here VousDeux?
<hydrogen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=975421
<VousDeux> I'll check and see if I have seen that one already...thanks!
<n0yd> Why the hell does sun-jave6-plugin depend on firefox.  It shouldn't ever depend on one particular browser.
<hydrogen> because ita a mozilla plugin
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<n0yd> hydrogen: It works on other mozilla broswers
<hydrogen> then file a bug
<n0yd> Not just firefox. Like epiphany, galeon, kazehakase, swiftfox etc
<hydrogen> not sure how well apt handles "OR" dependancies
<hydrogen> though it should be fine with it
<n0yd> Heck, it even works on KHTML based browsers like konqueror
<d4rkmonkey> AHHH!
<d4rkmonkey> wait..
<d4rkmonkey> nevermind...
<d4rkmonkey> FALSE ALARM!
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> n0yd: it doesn't require firefox here
<hydrogen> Depends: firefox  |Depends: <iceweasel>  |Depends: <mozilla-firefox>  |Depends: iceape-browser  |Depends: <mozilla-browser>  |Depends: epiphany-browser  |Depends: galeon  |Depends: konqueror  |Depends: midbrowser
<deobfuscate> Packages are held back because they are missing dependencies correct?
<m1ke> apt package manager appears to be broken.  It fails to completely update,and I get the same error daily for this last week.  Then it always wants me to reboot my computer, but the problem is never fixed.  http://www1.uploadhut.com/viewimage.php?type=2&id=23369-Screenshot-synaptic.png
<deobfuscate> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<n0yd> hydrogen: right, it's still pointless.  I like swiftfox, not any of those broswers that thew pkg is tied to.
<n0yd> It was fixed before in other releases of Ubuntu, so it should be fixed again. Big report submitted.
<d4rkmonkey> is there any way to see which kernels I have installed currently?
<d4rkmonkey> wait.. I found out how!
<d4rkmonkey> apt-get remove linux-image-<kernel version>      should uninstall old kernels right?
<d4rkmonkey> ?
<VousDeux> when I do lsmod, should I see synaptics on the list?
<No1Viking> Guys.... where can I find Realplayer with the plugin for Gutsy?
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: Yes, that's right.  "sudo aptitude remove linux-image-<kernel version>" should work.
<d4rkmonkey> k
<d4rkmonkey> thanks RAOF
<tifine_> Hi,  I want to change the default port of my router web-server does anybody have an idea?
<No1Viking> Guys.... where can I find Realplayer with the plugin for Gutsy? I tried to install the .bin without luck. Any ideas please?
<npurciful> whats up
<dfgas> anyone using the newest version of virtual box on gusty? I am experiencing crashes with it
<VousDeux> I don't even think it's reading the xorg.conf settings for the touch pad. I just tried 'Option "TouchpadOff" "0"' and "1"...neither one of them disabled the touch pad.
<VousDeux> I don't believe how many hours I have into this problem...it's starting to get on my nerves
<VousDeux> well...maybe better luck next time. Good night.
<npurciful> dfgas: i am using the feisty repo for virtualbox on gutsy havent had problems with it
<npurciful> dfgas: take that back the is a update to the one i have
<npurciful> let me install it
<sparr> im having a problem with gimp closing/segfaulting/exceptioning at random after 1-20 minutes of use.  anyone else seeing that?
<contrast83> That couldn't be a VRAM issue could it?
<sparr> entirely possible
<contrast83> What card?
<DanaG> wtf?  I can't boot from a burned Gutsy cd-rw.
<DanaG> But CD-R seems to work, I think.  I'm burning that one now.
<contrast83> I've had that issue several times w/ RW's, Dana
<contrast83> They seem to not be very good for boot discs. I've had that problem when using them w/ other distro's live CD's as well, so it's not just an Ubuntu thing.
<DanaG> That's what I figured.
<DanaG> But if you can't boot from them, then what good are they?
<DanaG> That's the only thing I use writable CDs for, most of the time.
<contrast83> Well, I'm using one right now as a boot CD, but who knows how long it'll last. :-\
<DanaG> Well, one factor: I burned it in an older drive, that's also a 4x single-layer DVD burner.
<contrast83> It's a very intermittent issue from my experience. It'll work fine as a boot disc for a few weeks, then it decides to stop working.
<DanaG> Plus, I've had some CD-RW disks fail to erase, too.
<DanaG> My solution to that: stick them in the window, facing direct sunlight for a few hours, and then full-erase them.
<DanaG> I found that online in some forums somewhere.
<Aondo> hm will the default implementation of compiz-fusion cause X to crash on use of other opengl applications? atleast for me that is the case, still.
<RAOF> Aondo: That bug has been filed, and it's an Xorg ABI change.
<Aondo> ok
<RAOF> Aondo: So, you'd want to be monitoring bug #130325
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130325 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "[nvidia-glx]  3D GL apps crash X when using compiz due to unmaked ABI change (gutsy)" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130325
<Aondo> ye, thanks. my thoughts was that it would be quite unwise to bring it forward as default, with such a crazy bug :D
<Xemanth> uhm I did Feisty -> Gutsy dist upgrade and now my kde ain't loading anymore to desktop
<Xemanth> when X starts kstartupconfig says error
<Xemanth> when i try to start it in cli mode it says "bus error" :D
<Xemanth> "Could not start kstartupconfig. Check your installation" says kde exactly
<RAOF> That sounds like you're on PowerPC.
<Xemanth> RAOF: meh ?
<Xemanth> i'm on i386 :P
<RAOF> "Bus error" sounds particularly powerpcish :)
<RAOF> x86 tends to call that a segfault
<Xemanth> when I click okey in that window, then it says could not start kdeinit
<Xemanth> when I run kdeinit in cli it says bus error too"
<Xemanth> :D
<Xemanth> kconf_update -----> "bus error"
<Xemanth> atm situation looks pretty bad
<Xemanth> its like all kde stuff say that
<Xemanth> but i can run irssi etc in cli
<hylje> train error
<Xemanth> hylje: train error ? choosoo
<Xemanth> choochoo error
<Xemanth> do you know any debug command which would give some more info about what causes bus error
<hylje> nop
<hylje> i'm though suggesting you have a funny qt/kdelib
<Xemanth> hmm
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everone!
<MilhousePunkRock> Does someone know what I need to do to get the "new" KDM theme and Ksplash on my Kubuntu gutsy system? KDM theme is default and ksplash, well, whatever I choose it to be, but there is no choice for the kubuntu-default one...
<sandy> i am using 7.10 ubnutu and i am not able to update and upgrade the system and there are problems with fusion when ever i am starting fusion the title bar of all windows are going what to do?
<sandy> i am using 7.10 ubnutu and i am not able to update and upgrade the system and there are problems with fusion when ever i am starting fusion the title bar of all windows are going what to do?
<minimec> Hi folks. I gave Gusty a try. Nice work :) It seems that there are still some problems with the compiz configuration.
<minimec> One thing I would like to change is to add some more Desktops.
<minimec> Unfortunally I was not able to do so...
<minimec> Any Ideas?
<jsomers> minimec: you should install compizconfig-settings-manager
<jsomers> it's an advanced control panel
<minimec> jsomers, I did so and I added some Desktops in the 'general settings' menu. No effect
<minimec> jsomers, 'general settings' 'desktop size' ...
<minimec> jsomers, I have 4 Desktops in the Desktop-Switcher-Applet in the gnome panel, but I can only switch two of them with Ctrl-Alt-Right
<minimec> oups... Now the gnome-panel has gone ;)
<minimec> killall gnome-panel gave me back my panel. Looks like the ccsm switcher-applet does completly ignore the Desktop settings.
<minimec> I will continue to debug ;)
<mewt> 'lo
<enyc> Im a bit puzzled by this -- ubuntu Gutsy has "cdrtools" in "multiverse" (i.e. nonfree) -- but the 3 binary packages it generates are in   Main,universe,universe ...  whats going on here?
* enyc waits ;-)
<h1st0> compizconfig-settings-manager needs to be in ubuntu-desktop
<Zemus> :|
* Zemus had no idea gusty existed until just now
* Zemus feels like an idiot
<Zemus> :P
<enyc> Zemus: ?how did that happen?
<Zemus> enyc, I guess I haven't been keeping up? I don't see any info on the main ubuntu page, could you link me?
<Zemus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule, I guess...
<sandy> i am using 7.10 ubnutu and i am not able to update and upgrade the system and there are problems with fusion when ever i am starting fusion the title bar of all windows are going what to do?
<enyc> Zenton: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon
<enyc> Zemus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon  even ;-)
<Zemus> heh, thanks
<sandy> i need to install compiz fusion
<enyc> sandy: this is a testing version... problems are expected.
<Zemus> 18 october. Bitchin'! :D
<sandy> enyc tell me how to install compiz fusion
<enyc> sandy: hrrm ive not tried 7.10Gutsy so i dont know ;-)
<enyc> sandy: i got the idea compizfusion was part of 7.10
<sandy> ya
<sandy> but
<sandy> there is a problem i am not able to install  emerald-themes
<sandy> what to do
<enyc> try installing it from apt-get ...
<enyc> see what the error is
<enyc> look for existing bugreports of launchpad
<Zemus> aptitude > apt-get
<enyc> post another if needbe
<sandy> i tried
<h1st0> sandy: you are using non stock repos
<enyc> sandy tried _what_ expctly?
<sandy> emerald-themes
<sandy> Couldn't find package emerald-themes
<h1st0> sandy: you need to remove whatever you installed from those repos and use the official ones.
<h1st0> its there.
<scizzo-> apt-cache search emerald
<scizzo-> you will then find what packages are related to emerald
* enyc happy using metacity anyway... whats all the fuss about ;-)
<sandy> if i use apt-get install emerald Couldn't find package emerald-themes
<sandy> nothing coming if i wse apt-cache search emerald
<scizzo-> sandy: then you need to check your repos
<scizzo-> sandy: seems like you get no result at all when it comes to the window manager at all
<sandy> there are no other repos then ubuntu
<geser> enyc: poke an archive admin to move the cdrkit binary debs also to multiverse
<enyc> geser: where/how? ;-)
<sandy> <scizzo-> what to do ?
<geser> enyc: in #ubuntu-devel during european working hours/days
<scizzo-> sandy: check your repositories
<sandy> <scizzo-> how to do it
<enyc> geser: soo.... there is a mistake at the moment [?] 
<sandy> <scizzo-> do you want me to change to 7.04
<geser> enyc: I'm looking now
<scizzo-> sandy: I think that the package is in a multivers repo or something
<geser> sandy: there is no emerald-themes in gutsy anymore
<sanford> sorry for any confusion
<sandy> <scizzo-> i have compizconfig manage in my system but i am not able to open it
<saispo> any kernel dev here ?
<sandy> <scizzo-> if am starting fusion the title bar of all windows are going away
<sandy> <scizzo-> there are no title bars for any windows
<sandy> <scizzo->and no effects
<geser> enyc: cdrecord, mkisofs, cdda2wav where previously trantistional packages build from cdrkit (main) but are now normal packages again
<MrStein> Hi! Anyone has an URL to a grub floppy image at hand ? Or CD image ? thanks!
<geser> enyc: I'll poke an archive admin to move them to multiverse
<enyc> geser: i see ok
<enyc> geser: thankyou for trying to get that sorted out ;-)
<sandy> i want 3d desktop
<enyc> sandy: hrrm tyri intalling released gutsy7.10 in future then ;-)
<enyc> sandy: alternatively, install feishy7.04 and install beryl's feisty repository on that... then install beryl ?
<scizzo-> sandy: well there are still testing going on with the ubuntu-effects stuff
<sandy> ok
<scizzo-> sandy: the window decorator as standar is at the moment gtk-decorator or gnome-decorator
<scizzo-> AFAIK
<sandy> <scizzo-> how to check
<JediMaster> morning guys
<JediMaster> I know that this isn't exclusively a gusty issue, but is it likely that something similar to this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidEdgy could be automated for the final gusty install?
<scizzo-> sandy: well ubuntu-effects are using compiz.....so I would suggest you try to start a terminal and type compiz --replace
<JediMaster> (I have the rather annoying nvraid with two disks raid striped with vista already on there (ugh!))
<scizzo-> sandy: and then see what happens
<sandy> the title bar of all the windows goes off
<scizzo-> sandy: but you need to change it so that ubuntu-effects are not turned on from the beginning when you do compiz --replace
<sandy> <scizzo-> bye
<mewt> is there a way to know what version of a package you have installed from apt-get?
<twilight> mewt: apt-cache show <package> | grep Version ?
<mewt> sudo apt-cache search openarena | grep version gives nothing
<mewt> :/
<twilight> Version ('V', not 'v'), or | grep -i version
<mewt> still nothing
<mewt> and ingame i cant find a version
<mewt> number
<mewt> it gives 1.33-oa
<mewt> openarena is still on 0.71
<twilight> "apt-cache show openarena | grep Version" gives "Version: 0.6.0-4", this is the version in the universe repo
<h1st0> twilight: yeah 7 is out on the site.
<mithro> hi! What is the best way to get a version of libdbus with debugging symbols?
<mithro> normally there is a libabc-dbg package, but libdbus doesn't seem to have one
<mewt> twilight, what does one have to do to get a package updated ?
<w0nder> hey guys... trying to install kubuntu gutsy
<w0nder> I get up to the live cd desktop
<w0nder> but the installer won't run
<w0nder> it just shows up on the taskbar for a bit, acts like it's busy, then goes away
<w0nder> nothing ever comes up on my screen
<laga> morning
<laga> i just found out the hard way that there's no nvidia.ko available for the realtime kernel in gutsy. is this intentional?
<w0nder> is there a way to install kubuntu from the command line or something?
<laga> w0nder: are you already running ubuntu?
<w0nder> the pc i'm installing on is clean
<w0nder> were u thinking i could just upgrade or something?
<h1st0> How do you start open arena I tried the ioq3ded.i386 but it appears to be a server
<mewt> I did a sudo apt-get install openarena
<mewt> and then started it by typing openarena in a terminal :)
<mewt> or selecting it from the games menu
<laga> w0nder: well, what command line are you referring to? what are you trying to do, where are you failing?
<h1st0> I downloaded the new version from the web
<w0nder> I get up to the live cd desktop
<w0nder> but the installer won't run
<w0nder> it just shows up on the taskbar for a bit, acts like it's busy, then goes away
<w0nder> nothing ever comes up on my screen
<w0nder> im going to try safe graphics mode once
<laga> w0nder: sounds good. make sure to file a bug so your problems can be fixed!
<laga> w0nder: if the safe mode fails as well, you can try the alternate CD
<w0nder> laga: safe mode failed.. where's this alt cd?
<kylem> '
<xukun> I,m trying to install ubuntu on my dell inspiron 9300 but when I choose the install from command line option I get a dark screen. Any Idea where to go from here?
<xukun> anybody please
<w0nder> oem install just hangs at the loading screen
<w0nder> lol whoa
<w0nder> it finally finished loading
<xukun> w0nder, I have that too, how did you get around?
<w0nder> i didnt
<mewt> w0nder, how much ram do you have ?
<w0nder> it just came up
<w0nder> 512
<mewt> that's your problem...I had it before
<w0nder> wtf?
<mewt> takes amazingly long to load
<w0nder> 512mb is my prob?
<mewt> ye
<w0nder> ahh
<w0nder> wtf? even vista loads fast with 512 ;)
<w0nder> the installer still wont run tho
<mewt> you probably have like 3 loading
<mewt> depending on how many times you clicked it
<w0nder> lol
<w0nder> possibly
<w0nder> but my cdrom isn't doing anything
<w0nder> AT ALL
<mewt> give it time
<mewt> usually it comes up
<w0nder> i think i left it there overnight dude lol
<xukun> Which option do I choose if I want to start the cd as live cd?
<w0nder> what about a normal text-based installer? is there one for ubuntu
<w0nder> ?
<mewt> that's the alternate cd
<mewt> anyone play simutrans in here before ?
* mewt loves open-source! Don't like one port of a game..go get the next one!
<hylje> no
* JediMaster drools at 1057kb/s apt-get dist-upgrade on home adsl
<JediMaster> anyone know why my mouse isn't detected at boot (it's a USB Razer mouse), however when I unplug it and put it back in, it works instantly
<JediMaster> (this is on gusty tribe 5)
<mewt> JediMaster, mine works fine from bootup
<JediMaster> weird, I've seen it happen once or twice in windows too, but been working fine recently
<Tomcat_> JediMaster: Check syslog if the mouse is detected and the drivers are loaded properly.
<Tomcat_> JediMaster: At boot, that is. :)
<JediMaster> just doing a partial upgrade (still at a constant 1057kb/sec!) and will check it after a reboot
<sandy> i need to change the setting of compiz fusion in gusty how to do it?
<JediMaster> lmao, i was about to ask the exact same thing =)
<sandy> can anyone tell me how to change the setting of compiz fusion
<sandy> can anyone tell me how to change the setting of compiz fusion
<mewt> JediMaster, I had that prob on windows too when I used to reboot
<mewt> JediMaster, I fixed it by upgrading the firmware and flash of my copperhead
<mewt> never gave probs on linux hto
<JediMaster> mewt: you can upgrade the firmware on the mouse? lol
<crdlb> sandy, install compizconfig-settings-manager
<crdlb> then run ccsm
<JediMaster> does compiz work well with dual monitors?
<sandy> <crdlb> from where i sould install it
<crdlb> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubotu> compizconfig-settings-manager: Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 498 kB, installed size 3268 kB
<crdlb> from there ^^
<sandy> it is not there in synaptic
<sandy> <crdlb> it is not there in synaptic
<crdlb> do you have universe enabled?
<sandy> ya
<JediMaster> wow, that broke X
<damon_> is anyone else having somewhat regular problems with some or other gnome component dying, resulting in the need for a hard reset?
<JediMaster> after an initial install, X(org) seems to be working fine, I setup the nvidia commerical drive through the popup, no problem, restart and everything is fine. as soon as I use the new screen config to setup a second monitor, reboot and X is foobared, both monitors flick on with the nvidia logo and it freezes =(
<JediMaster> I'm guessing this is an nvidia drive problem
<JediMaster> +r
<laga> JediMaster: fyi, i just setup twinview with nvidia-glx-new and it's working
<JediMaster> laga: I'm using TWO geforce 8800 cards, which may be causing an issue
<JediMaster> GTX's too =)
<JediMaster> laga: would you mind throwing me your xorg.conf?
<laga> JediMaster: i'll upload it
<JediMaster> thanks
<laga> JediMaster: it's a bit special, i'm using a DFP and a CRT with a 720x576 interlaced modeline ;)
<JediMaster> freaky lol
<laga> JediMaster: http://laga.ath.cx/xorg.conf
<JediMaster> thanks
<mewt> JediMaster, of course you can, just visit razer's site for the files and insatructions
<attunix> Would it be terribly hard to make my own usplash?
<Suurorca> attunix: not really, there should even be readable tutorial somewhere on the forums/help pages
<Suurorca> but it's not exactly trivial, either
<attunix> I'll look it up :)
<attunix> thnaks
<attunix> *thanks
<JediMaster> laga: just looking at your config, not quite what I'm trying to do, I have 2 x GF8800 GTXs and want to do dual screen with one monitor from each card
<SWAT> when I try to enable compiz in gutsy, the normal decorations disappear, but the compiz decoration don't appear (the cube works though). I have an Intel 915 chipset and use the Intel driver. xorg.conf has been generated with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. Any tips?
<laga> JediMaster: oh, sorry :/
<JediMaster> np
<svu> why do dbus and hald take AGES to start on gutsy?
<PriceChild> If you had watched your language I wouldn't have noticed ;)
<Ax-Ax> ?
<Ax-Ax> http://s167.photobucket.com/
<Ax-Ax> oh
<Ax-Ax> http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u151/ax-ax/xchatannoy.png
<PriceChild> willt ake a look
<PriceChild> ahh taht icon
<Ax-Ax> the xchat systray apears in a window
<PriceChild> I love the way you've made kde like gnome :)
<PriceChild> anyway
<PriceChild> That always happenned for me when xchat was running, but the notification area was destroyed at soem point.... e.g. switching between compiz/beryl and metacity
<PriceChild> gah its too early
<Ax-Ax> is my problem that compiz/beryl is to early?
<Ax-Ax> :P
<PriceChild> are you running compiz?
<PriceChild> and if you close xchat, then start it again does the icon go into the right place?
<Ax-Ax> 1. i've never understod what compiz does, so i dont know (reading wikipedia)  2. its right, but sometimes it jumpos out on its own
<PriceChild> I haven't a clue then :)
<MrStein> Add/Remove software not working in latest daily (14092007) ?
<Lattyware> Ugh, I've worked out why gnome-terminal is crashing - it crashes when I have no GLX (triple monitors break GLX for me.)
<Lattyware> That's a kick in the ass.
<MrStein> noone here ?
<MrStein> :-)
<Lattyware> Works for me...
<Lattyware> that's just running it updated to the latest - don't know if that is what you are referring too.
<Lattyware> Hmmm. Nautilus appears to have died all of a sudden
<Lattyware> that isn't good
<MrStein> Lattyware: boot daily 20070914, select add/remove in menu ... wait.. (wait pointer apears) .... nothing. There is a "starting add/remove.." icon on the task bar, but then disapperas.
<MrStein> also the VTs are all mixed up. I selected "Restart" and then the "press enter" message was no on the active VT. Also presing ENTER in the "correct" VT was not detected. Then I pressed ENTER on all VTs and one worked (dunno which, it disapeared too quickly).
<MrStein> A complete mess, hope you don't plan final release soon ....
<MrStein> ;-)
<Lattyware> ugh, I'm so annoyed with this lack of GLX thing though
<Lattyware> apparently my two cards are too different, and it disabled GLX everywhere.
<Lattyware> So I have no GLX. which would be fine, I can switch between a multi- and single- monitor setup, but no gnome-terminal and firestarter because of it is pretty bad.
<Lattyware> Not to mention it means I can't use desktop effects.
<Lattyware> I'm planning on getting two 2600XTs in crossfire, using those instead, once the FOSS drivers come out.
<Vegar> How come the initrd from my custom kernel is 38 MB, while the others are 7 MB?
<Lattyware> And maybe replace two of my 19"ers with another 24"er - dual seems to work better than triple.
<penguin42> Vegar: open it up using cpio and see what's in it
<Vegar> cpio crashed
<penguin42> that's unusual are you sure?
<Vegar> yes
<Vegar> segfault
<Vegar> extracted with gunzip
<penguin42> erm that's very very odd - I've never seen cpio seg
<Vegar> cpio -i < initrd.img-2.6.22.6
<Vegar> it complained alot before crashing
<Vegar> lots of malformed numbers and reverse byte-order
<Vegar> hmm..
<Vegar> if I wanted to just apply a patch..
<penguin42> Vegar: I can recreate the seg fault here if I try cpio -i on the gzip'd file
<Vegar> could I just replace the vmlinuz image in an ubuntu kernel image .deb?
<penguin42> messy
<penguin42> Vegar: But if you are going to do that then just don't bother with packaged kernels
<Vegar> I feel it's more messy having to rebuild the restricted-modules and modules packages
<qzio> Hey, anyone knows where i can find the new xorg.conf ? it's not in the same place anymore.
<Vegar> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<qzio> im running x without an /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<qzio> so no, xorg.conf is not in /etc/X11/ anymore.. >_<
<Vegar> mine is there
<penguin42> ditto
<qzio> it all started with an upgrade, x is _slow_ maybe the new intel driver is broken?
<qzio> atleast my x is slow as * im on a macbook
<qzio> (intel 945)
<cypherdelic> greetings
<penguin42> qzio: 945 is OK here (Tosh laptop)
<Vegar> what application is it that controls the volume up/down buttons on the keyboard?
<deresh> hi, does anyone has problems with ubiguity on gutsy daily cdimages
<qzio> penguin42: sweet, i like the new open thing, but i prefer performance :)
<penguin42> new open?
<deresh> it's stuck on 120%
<iliketofrolic666> how come all my fonts became smaller in gutsy? (same resolution)
<Vegar> iliketofrolic666: adjust the DPI
<iliketofrolic666> where?
<Vegar> System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Fonts tab -> Details
<Vegar> the top number
<Vegar> what's the current value?
<iliketofrolic666> i'm on xubuntu : (
<Vegar> oh
<deresh> does anyone know where ubiguity stores its logs
<iliketofrolic666> alright i fixed it
<qzio> penguin42: does gsynaptics works for you? i'm told by the system to set shmconfig to true in my xorg.conf but.. yeah sence xorg.conf is not used..
<penguin42> qzio: I've not set the shmconfig up - but I do have an xorg.conf
<penguin42> Vegar: I've just bug reported that cpio segfault - it really shouldn't happen; #139928
<qzio> yeah, i also have a xorg.conf, but xorg seems to ignore it
<qzio> penguin42: so i tried to cp xorg.conf backup_of_xorg.conf
<qzio> and restart x
<penguin42> Vegar: But I'm sure it is onl;y happening when fed a gzip'd file - I don't think your gunzip put the decompressed version where you thought
<qzio> and it works, resolution, synaptics etc. but without my prefered settings (ie shmconfig true)
<Vegar> penguin42: I got an uncompressed initrd file after gunzipping..
<qzio> for example, the current settings is tap-to-click which i hate.
<penguin42> Vegar: I'm betting you gave the cpio the compressed one - cpio is working fine for me on the uncompressed one but segs on the compressed one
<Vegar> ah
<Vegar> I'm supposed to run cpio on the uncompressed one?
<penguin42> oh yeh!
<penguin42> cpio doesn't know about compression
<Vegar> ah, I see
<JediMaster> when I set my keyboard layout to UK, I can no longer use the super key (windows), any ideas?
<AnRkey> JediMaster, there are a few UK layouts u could try
<penguin42> JediMaster: You have still got it as 105 key haven't you - not 102 ?
<AnRkey> JediMaster, the international with dead keys is 102keys I think
<AnRkey> so no super key if thats what u have chosen
<AnRkey> try UK Default
<JediMaster> let me check
<Solarion> I wonder if I mistyped something
<JediMaster> the keyboard preferences app isn't working for me, it can't active the xkb configuration
<JediMaster> rbr
<JediMaster> er brb =)
<VousDeux> is it normal for apport-qt to popup a request for administrative privileges
<geser> depends which programm crashed
<VousDeux> I'm not sure how long this message has been on the screen
<VousDeux> where should I look to find out what crashed?
<VousDeux> so far, I haven't had much luck with google in finding out exactly what apport-qt is for
<XsteelWolf> anyone using gusty?
<VousDeux> I do, but I'm not an expert or anything
<slackern> VousDeux, /var/log/apport.log might tell you what crashed.
<penguin42> XsteelWolf: Yeh, that's why we're all here
<XsteelWolf> is nvidia drivers included in gutsy?
<VousDeux> ahh...thanks, I was headed for /var/log, but I wasn't sure what to look for when I got there
<VousDeux> I'm using x86-64, it had some nv reference drivers initially, I had to add nvidia-gtk-new
* penguin42 hadn't realise apport gets even command line stuff
<geser> VousDeux: you can also look in /var/crash
<VousDeux> at least I think that's what it was called
<geser> VousDeux: apport-qt is a qt frontend for apport, a crash reporting tool
<VousDeux> I would look it up, but I'm trying to figure out what to do with this other dialog that popped up, and it is preventing me from executing any aptitude related programs at the moment
<XsteelWolf> i need to know whether nvidia quadro fx 570 is in the list,i had to do the workaround on fiesty..
<VousDeux> ahhh...so it needs admin rights to update the log?
<XsteelWolf> besides intel 4965ag drivers aint working in fiesty too
<VousDeux> I'm using the 4965agn on x86-64, it is certainly improved from before
<geser> VousDeux: if an application runnning as root crashes, you/apport need admin rights to read the crash file and report the crash
<VousDeux> ah-ha, thanks geser
<XsteelWolf> im on x86-32
<XsteelWolf> does 4965agn works fine on you with fiesty?
<VousDeux> not at all on feisty...was using vesa
<VousDeux> that is one of the reasons I installed Gutsy
<XsteelWolf> vesa for 4965agn wlan drivers?
<VousDeux> oh, sorry...too many distractions
<VousDeux> it didn't work at all on feisty
<VousDeux> I tried following the instructions at intel, but it seemed to involve recompiling the kernel for updated mac80211 support
<damon_> I reported a bug on thunderbird 1.5x earlier this year, and it does not affect thunderbird 2.0x, so I think it should be closed (it is currently "incomplete"). I just left a comment suggesting it should be closed.  Is there anything else I should do?
<VousDeux> I'm not even sure if that would have worked
<XsteelWolf> you got a segmentation fault as well?
<VousDeux> it looks like my crash this moring was related to the new nvidia driver
<XsteelWolf> i mean for your graphic driver
<XsteelWolf> i mean wlan driver
<XsteelWolf> what's your laptop model btw
<VousDeux> ms-1719
<XsteelWolf> dell?
<VousDeux> msi
<XsteelWolf> i see.
<XsteelWolf> what nvidia card you got?
<VousDeux> if you put ms-1719 into google, it should be the first link to the msi website
<VousDeux> nvidia is 8600M-GT
<XsteelWolf> try the workaround
<XsteelWolf> for nvidia drivers on nvidia linux page
<XsteelWolf> it will work
<XsteelWolf> i solve that nvidia driver shit,but i can't get 4965agn intel wlan drivers to work'
<VousDeux> I'll have a look at that shortly, my queue is currently full :) thanks
<XsteelWolf> you said 4965agn intel works on gusty just fine?
<VousDeux> yeah, worked out of the box
<XsteelWolf> as in?
<XsteelWolf> does it auto detect & install or?
<VousDeux> I installed it, turned it on, and it worked
<XsteelWolf> manually?
<VousDeux> all I did was install Gutsy and it worked
<XsteelWolf> turn it on using hotkey?
<VousDeux> yes, that works too
<XsteelWolf> sadly gutsy is still in alpha stage
<XsteelWolf> im still waiting for the release
<VousDeux> except I found it a little confusing at first because that hotkey is shared with the bluetooth
<VousDeux> well, my hardware isn't production yet, so I figured I could afford to jump in before release
<XsteelWolf> seems like this channel is abit dead
<mirashii> meh. Has anyone had networking issues over the last day with the latest updates?
<mirashii> I haven't been watching closely to what I've been upgrading but it seems lately that after a short period of time wireless networking stops working altogether until a reboot
<VousDeux> this channel isn't always really busy, but if you are patient you can certainly get some excellent help here
<slackern> mirashii, only odd thing i have seen is that the icon in kubuntu shows the machine as being unconnected but it still works, and disabling/enabling the networkcard makes it look alright again
<VousDeux> my wifi seems to be working just fine
<slackern> the icon for Knetworkmanager that is i should say
<mirashii> slackern: NetworkManager in gutsy has always been a little screwy for me, I've had issues with the network saying its disconnected and not being able to reconnect through the gnome nm-applet, but then I can go in and run iwconfig and dhclient myself and connect fine. A minor annoyance, but now I can't reconnect at all
<mirashii> I can live without a pretty applet, but I can't really make do without any network connection :)
<slackern> hehe
<mirashii> brb, lemme restart this in screen so I can try to update some more
<qzio> ok, performance is back(i downgraded to feisty and then upgraded to gutsy) but i still cant figure out where xorg is getting it settings from. (i dont have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<qzio> I really want to change the synaptics settings
<slackern> Im just running with cable myself, had so many problems when helping people out with wifi i can't just get myself into it at all.
<XsteelWolf> gksudo synpatics
<mirashii> back
<qzio> gsynaptics tells me to put SHMConfig true in xorg.conf
<XsteelWolf> what gutsy version are you on/
<XsteelWolf> tribe 5?
<qzio> XsteelWolf: yeah, that's what im doing
<qzio> XsteelWolf: hu? just gutsy on every line in etc/apt/sources.list
<qzio> how do i change tribe?
<XsteelWolf> you don't change tribe
<XsteelWolf> tribe is the pre-release of gutsy
<XsteelWolf> the current latest available is 5,6 release is cancelled,to be announce at a later date
<VousDeux> the tribe changes when you apply patches
<XsteelWolf> what you can do is
<XsteelWolf> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Hobbsee> xtknight: t6 wont happen at all.
<Hobbsee> (see the /topic)
<Hobbsee> !final
<ubotu> If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
<qzio> XsteelWolf: yeah, i did upgrade :) x performance is back but the synaptics settings is default or something, not my own. I dont even have a xorg.conf file and x still works..
* penguin42 wonders whether that message should change to aptitude 
<XsteelWolf> lol
<XsteelWolf> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<XsteelWolf> check here
<XsteelWolf> or find / -name "xorg.conf"
<damon_> is anyone here using the free nvidia driver?
<XsteelWolf> damon_ what you mean?
<XsteelWolf> you can get nvidia drivers off official website of nvidia
<damon_> the non binary only driver
<XsteelWolf> yes
<XsteelWolf> im using it
<damon_> because I was getting an awful lot of problems earlier
<XsteelWolf> what problems
<damon_> and I 'm not sure if thye
<JediMaster> I've finally managed to get dual monitors working over two GF8800 GTX cards, however, Compiz seems to have stopped working now, none of the effects are working
<damon_> XsteelWolf: not sure if they are related to the driver, or a just a coincidence
<XsteelWolf> i'll try my best to help
<damon_> #1 white backgrounds would be rendered as brown
<damon_> #2 gnome apps would suddenly stop working - could not logout, could not open a terminal window
<XsteelWolf> did you change the settings nvidia ask you to?
<damon_> had to hard reset, until I realised opening a terminal window so I could sudo reboot was a wise move ;)
<Hobbsee> yay, forums people are out of touch with reality, news at 11.
<JediMaster> XsteelWolf: which settings?
<damon_> (in other words, opening a terminal window before the crash would occur)
* Hobbsee deletes spam mail off the mailing lists
<damon_> XsteelWolf: this was with the free driver, so I don't understand your questoin sorry
<XsteelWolf> the one off nvidia website right?
<damon_> XsteelWolf: no, the one that comes with gutsy
<XsteelWolf> oh..
<XsteelWolf> what driver are you using?
<damon_> I am using only the software that I downloaded in the update
<damon_> now I am using the restricted driver for older models
<damon_> earlier I was using the free driver
<XsteelWolf> get the latest from nvidia website
<XsteelWolf> restricted driver isn't working good
<damon_> it's working better than the free one, which was a disaster for me!
<XsteelWolf> why?
<damon_> something was locking up
<damon_> no apps could be launched
<damon_> couldn'
<damon_> couldn't log out using the GUI
<damon_> white was being rendered as brown
<damon_> these were the main issues
<damon_> and it would occur after perhaps 5 mins of use
<damon_> randomly
<damon_> I didn't know how to figure out what was the problem
<damon_> as I couldn't do ctrl-alt-F1 and the like
<qzio> XsteelWolf: yeah like i said, i dont have an xorg.conf.
<XsteelWolf> wierd.
<qzio> it's strange i know
<XsteelWolf> damon_ you might be facing new bugs :P
<XsteelWolf> does it appears on gutsy only?
<qzio> i like to add the shmconfig true option to get gsynaptics to work
<damon_> yes
<damon_> never seen this before
<damon_> one other bug, which I have reported, is that DisplaySize in xorg.conf is vital
<damon_> or else the fonts are so tiny you cannot read them without a telescope ;)
<XsteelWolf> lol
<XsteelWolf> it's official release isn't here yet
<XsteelWolf> :(
<damon_> and any idea why gdm comes up with a resolution higher than my native resolution?  it becomes like a virtual screen, where you can pan around it
<qzio> XsteelWolf: yeah we know (i hope) and thats why im on irc trying to get help/tell about my problem
<Vegar> meh
<Vegar> network manager and iwl4965 doesn't work
<XsteelWolf> im still stuck with fiesty,waiting to move on to gutsy  because of driver issues as well,but still, hope it to be a beta version rather than alpha stages.
<XsteelWolf> Vegar,im facing iwl4965 drivers issue on fietsy as well
<XsteelWolf> doesn't work for me
<Vegar> doesn't work at all?
<Vegar> or is it just network manager that's not working?
<XsteelWolf> doesn't work at all
<XsteelWolf> sudo modprobe iwl4965
<XsteelWolf> segementation fault.
<XsteelWolf> no wireless thingy popup whatsoever.
<Vegar> that's.. interesting
<XsteelWolf> and after rebooting.system takes 10mins or so to boot
<Vegar> it works for me
<XsteelWolf> i had to remove the .ko file
<XsteelWolf> you on fie or gu?
<Vegar> gutsy
<XsteelWolf> gutsy is working fine from what i heard
<XsteelWolf> but no fiesty
<XsteelWolf> have you installed on fie before?
<Vegar> nope
<Vegar> got it a few days ago
<XsteelWolf> 4965 is being detected automactically yea?
<Vegar> yes
<XsteelWolf> which gutsy are you using?
<Vegar> but network-manager doesn't do much
<Vegar> I'm not sure, tribe 5 I think
<riddlebox> can someone tell me if asterisk-1.4.x is in gutsy?
<XsteelWolf> as long as you can connect through wlan is fine.
<XsteelWolf> im not going to use the ethernet cable station in the living room
<XsteelWolf> it would be better to surf from my room
<Vegar> meh
<Vegar> I broke my install
<XsteelWolf> as in?
<Vegar> no kernel modules
<damon_> switching to a virtual console requires a hard reset, because the screen becomes scrambled and there is no way to come back
<cypherdelic> dears
<cypherdelic> im with current 7.10 on laptop, core 2 duo, geforce go 7600, who needs informations in anyway or needs help?
<cypherdelic> cdda2wav is broken for my
<cypherdelic> somebody gut it working?
<cypherdelic> my sensor limits fail every startup
<XsteelWolf> brb
<XsteelWolf> watching evan almighty
<Vegar> cypherdelic: can you adjust screen brightness with the proprietary nvidia driver?
<cypherdelic> My Run Application does not work propperly
<cypherdelic> Vegar
<cypherdelic> yes i can
<cypherdelic> Vegar: try 'nvclock -S 0-100
<Vegar> I'll try that as soon as I get my system back up
<cypherdelic> you can do furthermore with nvclock, in your xconf.org place ' Option "CoolBits" "1" ' and then adjust memory clock with 'nvclock -m (mhz)' or cpu with -n (mhz)
<cypherdelic> you can do some scipting with those creating profiles
<cypherdelic> i recommend you to add some commands from powertop if your platform is a notebook
<Vegar> cool
<Vegar> yes, it's a notebook
<Vegar> Thinkpad T61
<cypherdelic> ok i go to a clipboard site and post my profiles
<cypherdelic> is it intel core ?
<Vegar> yes
<cypherdelic> is it nvidia go?
<Vegar> no
<Vegar> it's.. hmm.. let me check
<Vegar> nVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M
<cypherdelic> nice maybe coolbits have some special enhancements for you i never got one
<cypherdelic> but nvclock should work
<cypherdelic> please install powertop and run it as sudo
<Vegar> I have
<Vegar> but it never mentioned the nvidia card
<cypherdelic> Vegar: ok watch this thats my Peformance Script, that i execute if im connected to a power source
<cypherdelic> http://pastebin.com/d6cadbf1d
<mikeconcepts> pls advise what controls the screen resolution of the gutsy gnome login screen, need to change it
<Vegar> cypherdelic: ah, nice
<cypherdelic> Vegar: And here the bottom is for Powersave
<cypherdelic> http://pastebin.com/d40ed52ba
<cypherdelic> you can even find out more with powertop
<sparr> why is there not a debconf question for dolphin vs konqueror?
<cypherdelic> i guess that firefox is already cool enough :)
<Vegar> cypherdelic: I'll check that out, thanks alot
<cypherdelic> Vegar: No prob
<eleki1> hi all
<eleki1> I try to see a dvd and like always, it's wars
<_lemsx1_> eleki1: did you install libdvdcss ?
<eleki1> I ve installed lots of stuff but it's seem I havent libdvdplay
<eleki1> yep
<eleki1> but apt-get see I havent that
<_lemsx1_> eleki1: sudo /bin/sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<_lemsx1_> eleki1: i have libdvdcss2 here. everything just works
<sparr> what about firefox?
<eleki1> nop, nothing work
<eleki1> just one thing, I ve installed mediubuntu in my source.list
<eleki1> but I use fiesty package
<eleki1> heu fiesty repository
<eleki1> is there any gibbon repository?
<Vegar> hmm
<Vegar> maybe I should try debian
<eleki1> spar , what about ff?
<_lemsx1_> eleki1: does the DVD that you are trying to see works on a regular DVD player?
<eleki1> yep
<eleki1> must I have to reboot?
<eleki1> I can try a other if you want
<eleki1> wait
<_lemsx1_> eleki1: and you didn't change your region settings on the DVD player of your computer? is this for the right region?
<Vegar> meh, I'll reinstall gutsy
<Vegar> cypherdelic: what notebook do you have?
<eleki1> damn, other dvd work
<eleki1> sniff
<eleki1> ho, all work now
<eleki1> I touch nothing
<eleki1> I thing , we have to say "remove all dvd before install libdvdcss"
<_lemsx1_> eleki1: good
<cypherdelic> Vegar: I have got a Sony VAIO FE31GZ
<eleki1> in fact, my be there is a prob, the movie is bizarre he bloc on totem and on vlc he hatch (is it english?)
<cypherdelic> Vegar: It has got a IntelCore2Duo with 2x183ghz, nvidia geforce go7600, 2gb ddr2 (533), 108mbit wlan, bluetooth, 200gb hard disk
<cypherdelic> but goddamn no fckn com-port :D
<cypherdelic> elekil: whats the point?
<eleki1> in totem he block after 3 min 43 sec
<eleki1> I can read the Third minuts and after, stop
<eleki1> image blocked
<cypherdelic> What about an GUI for CryptSetup luks??
<penguin42> yeh I'd like that - it really should just sit nicely in nortilus
<XsteelWolf> what's the difference in the dvd release of gutsy?
<cypherdelic> XsteelWolf: i would say a dvd release of a developement version is useless
<Tomcat_> But there is one. ;)
<Tomcat_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<cypherdelic> yes but better get the cd and the get actual packages via internet
<Tomcat_> XsteelWolf: They contain universe.
<cypherdelic> saves you lot
<Tomcat_> XsteelWolf: And so, yes, cypherdelic is quite right. ;)
<XsteelWolf> universe?
<Tomcat_> XsteelWolf: You'd download the universe repo and then never use current packages, because they change daily.
<Tomcat_> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Tomcat_> If you don't know what universe is, you better not run the dev version btw ;)
<XsteelWolf> why not
<eleki1> is there any udma probleme with a portable (mobile) pc (a dell inspiron)?
<cypherdelic> i love to wake up in the morning, run apt-get {update,dist-upgrade} and then begin fixing the system until sun goes down, so dont do it, this damages decrease your social-accessebility
<Tomcat_> XsteelWolf: The dev version breaks easily and you are not able to fix it or tell people about it. But to learn from, why not? :)
<cypherdelic> hehe
<cypherdelic> who grep | -i blonde
<cypherdelic> talk; cd ~; wine; talk;touch; unzip; touch
<cypherdelic> muha i need to go
<JosefK> cypherdelic, the open bugs against 7.10-beta don't seem too bad
<cypherdelic> i dont see many bugs in gutsy but many in compiz
<JosefK> cypherdelic, agreed, but that's one of the first things I turn off anyway :)
<cypherdelic> somebody announced to integrate fusion to gutsy, thats being hard work. 0.5.2 still freezes if i start any gl app or screensav.
<billytwowilly> is k3b causing anyone else to crash when you burn a cd?
<cypherdelic> its quite amazing that you need to disable all the Desktop Effect, GLTray Shit of gutsy to get compiz working properly
<cypherdelic> i didnt know that and wasnt finding out for days why compiz acting weird with wrong settings etc
<cypherdelic> cedego needs more developement to and innotek
<cypherdelic> cedega i mean, and innotek virtual box
<cypherdelic> great things, that seem to stuck
<cypherdelic> nothing great happens, little bugfixes, but the big ones remain
<cypherdelic> i reclaim that gaming, desktop enhancements and virtualising, are the main points that could make linux a better alternative
<cypherdelic> in a massive way
<Vegar> fusion?
<BlueVette> Hello
<Vegar> cypherdelic: I also have vista on my laptop
<Vegar> cypherdelic: it's using 700/1000 MB RAM
<Vegar> gaming is out of the question
<Vegar> If I disable the swap file, I can barely launch any apps before it starts complaining about low memory
<BlueVette> Have a Dell Inspiron 1420N (came with ubuntu), but now looking for a kde basesd distro.  Am running Tribe 5 live-cd now and have been impressed with hardware compatibility thus far. Everything works but the audio.  Are there known audio issues with ICH8M chipsets and tribe5?
<BlueVette> although... perhaps it is because mp3 support is missing from livecd?   how can I test for audio present?  (can't try flash sites for audio, since there is no flash either)
<Vegar> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<XsteelWolf> tomcat
<Vegar> should give you some noise
<XsteelWolf> you there?
<Tomcat_> XsteelWolf: Yes.
<XsteelWolf> i read about it
<Vegar> BlueVette: it might be that the sound is muted
<XsteelWolf> so basically universe is not supported
<XsteelWolf> only those supported are put into main
<XsteelWolf> that's why its not recommended?
<gnomefreak> XsteelWolf: thats not true
<BlueVette> not muted.  didn't hear anything with that command, Vegar. hmm
<Tomcat_> No.
<gnomefreak> universe is community supported
<Vegar> BlueVette: if you give me two minutes, I'll have my laptop booted
<Tomcat_> XsteelWolf: It's not recommended because the packages change daily and you'll have a DVD full of old packages.
<Vegar> BlueVette: I just installed Ubuntu, I'll check what sound card I have.
<XsteelWolf> oh
<nanonyme> heh, the ubuntu version which i use is altogether community supported :/
<nanonyme> that is, the ppc version was made unofficial...
<gnomefreak> nanonyme: main restricted updates security are all maintained by core-devs
<Vegar> BlueVette: My sound magically started working, I'm not quite sure what I did.
<gnomefreak> not unofficial just ported
<nanonyme> hmm?
<BlueVette> well, kmix seems to ACT like the audio should be working.... just.. silence thus far.
<nanonyme> gnomefreak, i meant the recent news that ubuntu dropped ppc support
<gnomefreak> nanonyme: ppc is still supported
<Vegar> BlueVette: which sound chip do you have?
<nanonyme> what on earth. that's contrary to the news i read
<BlueVette> intel ich8m
<gnomefreak> nanonyme: not dropped altogether, it was moved from full support to basic support, you will still get updates for ppc hence its supported
<Vegar> BlueVette: I have a 82801H
<nanonyme> ah
<Vegar> (ICH8 family)
<gnomefreak> nanonyme: the ISO was moved from normal links to the ported links as ppc is going away as they are using intels now
<BlueVette> hmm.... where is the hardware manager stuff in kubuntu?   I'm used to pclinxuos
<DanaG> Wow, I just did a fresh install of Gutsy on my system (I'll be doing a full-restore from a backup later on), and I must say: the default font settings are ugly.
<DanaG> I usually customize them to "DejaVu" fonts with subpixel rendering.
<nanonyme> gnomefreak, i do know the reasons, i just have an old laptop so i need the ppc version
<gnomefreak> nanonyme: as far as gutsy goes there are still ISOS for it and updates for it
<DanaG> And the windows dodging around each other.....
<gnomefreak> what they do in heron has yet to be decided
<Vegar> Wow
<Vegar> network manager magically started working
<BlueVette> so.. if I install kubuntu to the HD then I can install things like flash 9 and mp3 support from the repositories?
<DanaG> Plus, there's the lovely freeze with nvidia 100.14.11........
<Vegar> how do I prevent a package from upgrading?
<JediMaster> anyone had any experiences with compiz on xinerama dual view?
<JediMaster> worked fine until I setup two cards/monitors (dual geforce 8800's)
<JediMaster> now it just doesn't run
<CyD_> hello
<ptn107> Vegar: open up synaptic, select your package, and on the menu click 'package -> lock version'
<Vegar> oh, yeah, right
<Vegar> there's a GUI
<Vegar> thanks
<VousDeux> well, the last round of updates added a nice little synaptics icon to the applet panel, but it still says it can't access shared memory
<Vegar> VousDeux: did you fix your SHMConfig issue?
<VousDeux> Vegar, nope
<Vegar> try setting it to "true" instead of "on"
<Vegar> not sure if it makes a difference, but it's worth a try
<VousDeux> yeah, I tried that already, I also try "On"
<Vegar> ok
<VousDeux> I think that document that says "true" is wrong...because that same doc spells the option TouchpaddOff
<Vegar> well, I had it set to true
<Vegar> (got it from a debian howto)
<VousDeux> hmm...it must be a different manufacturer issue or something
<VousDeux> from what I have read, it looks like Ubuntu has a history of problems with this
<VousDeux> I keep thinking that maybe there is something somewhere else that I need to do to allow shared memory, or some other device is dominating the shared memory, but I'm not finding anything really along those lines...not exactly sure what I'm looking for anyway
<VousDeux> I tried changing the priority between the mouse and touchpad (corepointer, alwayscore), and I tried disabling the USB mouse completly so that the touchpad was the only pointer device
<VousDeux> I also tried adding the 'Load "synaptics"' line to the module section of the xorg.conf
<VousDeux> I appreciate your concern :)
<riddlebox> can anyone tell me what version of asterisk is included in the repos for gutsy?
<Vegar> VousDeux: yeah, I just reinstalled ubuntu and came to the SHMConfig step, then I thought about you
<ohad_> hi, anyone know why/when LEAP wep-enterprise will work with gutsy ?
<ohad_> i'm running gutsy with thinkpad x61s using the intl wrapper
<ohad_> with netW4x32 driver
<dmakalsky> Hello, I upgraded from feisty to gutsy... how do I install LAMP via apt ?
<scizzo-> dmakalsky: install them one by one?
<dmakalsky> scizzo-: which packages do I need?
<scizzo-> dmakalsky: you do know that lamp stands for: Linux, Apache, Mysql, PHP right?
<dmakalsky> yes, but apache has a bunch of packages, no?
<scizzo-> dmakalsky: well you would mostly use apache2
<boojah> is it possible to get beryl working properly in gutsy? i can't get emerald-themes installed
<geser> boojah: gutsy has no beryl, only compiz
<geser> boojah: gutsy has no emerald-themes anymore
<geser> but you should be able to install emerald with emerald-themes
<boojah> yea, i know.. i managed to install beryl for feisty without any dependency problem.. but i wasn't able to install emereald-themes
<JediMaster> AFAIK beryl has merged into "compiz fusion"
<boojah> but ill need a window decorator right?
<boojah> or has that merged in too?
<geser> compiz has gtk-window-decorator (and also one specific for KDE)
<geser> but emerald is also there
<boojah> ok
<boojah> ill check it out
<boojah> does compiz-fusion have cube?
<geser> yes
<geser> compiz + beryl = compiz fusion
<boojah> ohh :) sry, should have known
<geser> when you install compizconfig-settings-manager you can fine tune your compiz settings
<boojah> geser, where can i find that.. did you mean compiz-config-gnome?
<geser> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubotu> compizconfig-settings-manager: Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 498 kB, installed size 3268 kB
<user01> if i install gutsy now will anything broken be fixed at release time with automatic updates?
<geser> that one
<geser> user01: should be
<user01> geser:  ok i just need to reinstall and i dont want to install feisty only to upgrade in a couple weeks
<user01> i would think if release is close gutsy must be fairly stable
<user01> geser: is the daily build the most stable?
<geser> you mean the daily cd?
<user01> geser:  yep
<geser> I don't know, I upgraded to gutsy weeks ago
<RoC_MasterMind> what's proposed release date?
<user01> geser:  oh well i see a tribe-5
<boojah> geser, i got the setting manager.. how do i open it.. cant find the command for it
<geser> boojah: ccsm
<user01> better to use the tribe-5 or the gutsy alternate daily build cd?
<boojah> ty
<effie_jayx> user01,  the daily build has the mos recent updates
<effie_jayx> user01,  if you download tribe 5 you will download a considerable amount of updates
<user01> effie_jayx:  thats what i thought :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Daily builds contain most updates, if you want to save on updates after installation
<IntuitiveNipple> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<user01> what kernel does gutsy use?
<effie_jayx> user01,  2.6.22.11
<effie_jayx> currently
<effie_jayx> there is no kernel freeze thoug
<effie_jayx> not yet
<boojah> geser thanks alot.. im starting to make things work here.. the cube don't seem to be on the same hot keys as it was in berl.. do you know how to rotate it?
<effie_jayx> boojah,  check if it is enabled
<geser> is the cube rotate plugin activated?
<boojah> its on
<effie_jayx> user01,  check the timeline for gutsy here... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<user01> ooh i think that will be good for my wireless card . . . it will be natively supported i think . . . how do i look fo module for my card in that kernel?
<effie_jayx> user01,  if it is supported in feisty... chances are it'll still be supported in gutsy
<user01> it wasnt i dont think
<effie_jayx> what card is it?
<user01> i download and did make make install from sierra wireless site
<user01> aircard 875u
<boojah> the cube dont work here.. the keys are set to <Control><Alt>Down
<user01> i followed the directions at http://www.sierrawireless.com/faq/ShowFAQ.aspx?ID=602
<IntuitiveNipple> boojah: how about Ctrl_Alt and drag mouse (primary mouse button down) ?
<user01> then in the meantime i think it got supported in the kernel and now it just freezes
<boojah> thats what ive been doing.. doesnt work
<user01> so i was just going to install linux again since im not sure how to undo a make install
<user01> :)
<boojah> but i saw that the keys was set under general, theres no option for bindings.. could that be the cause?
<hydrogen> user01: make uninstall
<user01> hydrogen:  that will uninstall it?
<hydrogen> yes
<user01> the module?
<user01> ah ok
<IntuitiveNipple> the default key sequence for rotating the cube is Ctrl+Alt+left-cursor - is that what gconf-editor  shows?
<boojah> in ccsm  Cube->Actions->General its key is Control+Alt+Down
<geser> boojah: have you enough workspaces for a cube?
<boojah> geser that might be it
<boojah> ill check
<boojah> geser.. seems i only had one workspace :P
<boojah> thanks man
<elekis> re hi
<elekis> I need help, I can't read my dvd
<elekis> first, what I have to put in my sources.list to have that
<elekis> ?
<elekis> I ve try medibuntu but that doesn't work
<elekis> Ign http://fr.packages.medibuntu.org gusty Release
<elekis> Err http://fr.packages.medibuntu.org gusty/non-free Sources
<svu> anyone knows how to make dbus and hald start faster? It is annoying - waiting 2 mins for each of them
<IntuitiveNipple> elekis: did you update apt after adding them? and then install libdvdcss ?
<elekis> yep
<IntuitiveNipple> svu: Sounds like something is timing out
<gnomefreak> try without the fr.
<elekis> I have that too
<elekis> Impossible de rcuprer http://fr.packages.medibuntu.org/dists/gusty/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<elekis> impossible to get
<svu> IntuitiveNipple, I think so. but what exactly? same story on both x86_64 and ppc
<elekis> oki
<gnomefreak> although that repo doesnt look right to me
<elekis> Err http://packages.medibuntu.org gusty/non-free Packages
<elekis>   404 Not Found [IP: 193.34.16.167 80] 
<elekis> it's worst
<elekis> :D
<gnomefreak> its either not ready for gutsy or its down than
<IntuitiveNipple> elekis: Mine is set to: "deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free"
<elekis> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gusty free non-free
<elekis> exacly like my
<elekis> mine
<elekis> and your update work now?
<elekis> Impossible de rcuprer http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/gusty/non-free/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 193.34.16.167 80] 
<IntuitiveNipple> let me test
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes...
<IntuitiveNipple> Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/multiverse Sources
<IntuitiveNipple> Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org gutsy/non-free Packages
<IntuitiveNipple> Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates/main Packages
<elekis> all write, I thing I m gonna learn to my pc to fly
<IntuitiveNipple> Maybe you've got a temporary name-lookup or routing failure?
<elekis> heu... sorry what thats mean?
<elekis> how to clean all thing about apt-get?
<IntuitiveNipple> elekis: I think i've found your problem...
<elekis> yep
<IntuitiveNipple> I pasted the URL you used above into Firefox and got a 404 error, so I removed the last section of the path  and tried again and still got a 404... I kept on removing the last path section until I got to a directory that was found (/dists/)
<elekis> heu...
<IntuitiveNipple> Then, from the list, I clicked on gutsy/ and it went to /dists/gutsy/ - but I'd just had a 404 trying that from your URL, so I think there is a bad character-code in your URL somewhere
<IntuitiveNipple> so, what I suggest is, use Firefox and go to http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/gutsy/ and make sure you can navigate into all the directories
<IntuitiveNipple> then at least you know you've got a local configuration issue with your sources.list
<jonathan_> Hey guys, how stable is gutsy at the moment?
<gnomefreak> its not
<jonathan_> gnomefreak, whats the main issues?  video drivers?  etc?
<gnomefreak> gutsy will be stable in mid oct. until than you may and will get breakage
<elekis> http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/gutsy/non-free/binary-i386/
<gnomefreak> jonathan_: no video seems fine
<elekis> yeah I can, I can even download
<elekis> the *.gz
<gnomefreak> jonathan_: people have issues with kernels not booting package manager not working
<jonathan_> gnomefreak, ahhh ok.
<unggnu> hi all
<IntuitiveNipple> elekis: so, check your sources.list really carefully for strange characters.
<unggnu> Can anyone confirm this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/138094 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138094 in xorg "[Gutsy]  desktop and keyboard freezes while mouse is moveable" [Undecided,New] 
<unggnu> Does anyone have a Sony Laptop with intel graphic card?
<elekis> I m lost, wait I copy past in a paste.bin
<elekis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37618/
<elekis> I found
<elekis> I don't no why,
<elekis> but my gusty and dist are up-side down
<IntuitiveNipple> unggnu: Yes
<elekis> but how to change
<IntuitiveNipple> elekis: This is mine http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37619/
<elekis> thanks I try
<elekis> thats work
<IntuitiveNipple> cool :)
<elekis> thanks
<elekis> but that not resolve my dvd prob sniff
<IntuitiveNipple> hehehe
<elekis> thanks, but it's not for today
<elekis> a++ I have to go
<xinuc> hello world (tes
<winbond> im trying to update gutsy, the  libpam0g says some services need to be restarted, when i hit next, it restarts the services, then hangs on loading startup scripts? how do i fix it?
<raknam> why is the terminal so different in gutsy?
<zerwas> When i see that there is an outdated package in gutsy, where should i ask if a new one will be packaged?
<gnomefreak> zerwas: what package?
<gnomefreak> raknam: its not
<gnomefreak> raknam: atleast not g-t
<zerwas> openarena https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/openarena/
<gnomefreak> zerwas: you can file a bug but dont get hopes up
<zerwas> gnomefreak, i thought filing a bug about a version request wasn't a good idea ;)
<gnomefreak> zerwas: you have to as universe freeze is in place
<raknam> gnomefreak: how do i run that?
<gnomefreak> raknam: are you on gnome?
<raknam> yea
<gnomefreak> raknam: open the terminal
<gnomefreak> raknam: application>accessories>gnome-terminal
<gnomefreak> or terminal
<raknam> haha, sorry, i'm a bit retarded
<raknam> i was using UXterm
<raknam> thanks
<zerwas> gnomefreak, oops i have seen now that there is already bug 126078 :o)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126078 in openarena "openarena 0.7.0" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126078
<smarticus> i seem to be missing the option to create a new desktop in tribe 5
<winbond> im trying to update gutsy, the  libpam0g says some services need to be restarted, when i hit next, it restarts the services, then hangs on loading startup scripts? how do i fix it?
<LinAsH> smarticus, are you talking of workspaces?
<smarticus> LinAsH: yeah
<LinAsH> smarticus, just click on preference on the Workspace Switcher
<smarticus> LinAsH: i would if i could.  all i have is options for the Switcher
<unggnu> IntuitiveNipple, Do you use the new Intel driver or i810?
<LinAsH> smarticus, did you add a workspace switcher to your gnome panel?
<smarticus> LinAsH: yup there is one there
<LinAsH> smarticus, and no 'Preferences' when you right click on it??
<smarticus> LinAsH: nope
<smarticus> yeah its weird
<smarticus> oh well
* smarticus is afk for a few minutes
<unggnu> IntuitiveNipple, Do you have a Sony laptop or you can confirm the bug I have posted?
<hydrogen> how do i disable strigi from starting/running?
<effie_jayx> can anyone try this to see if it is a bug?
<effie_jayx> 1) browser for an image on nautilus 2) right click on it 3) try to open with the gimp
<effie_jayx> and... nothing happens
<magnetron> If i would upgrade from feisty to the final gutsy, which cd image should i download?
<CheesyMonkey> I just installed a CLI version of the latest tribe, and built gnome using 'gnome-core' now i want to get the built in compiz working, ive installed the 'compiz' package and am running the nvidia drivers etc but i still dont get any window decorations with the error 'Checking for Xgl: not present.' yet it is in my xorg.conf
<geser> effie_jayx: works here
<effie_jayx> geser,  now that is a mistery then
<effie_jayx> I can't move thing to other workspaces
<effie_jayx> nor open things from the right click menu
<effie_jayx> I can only open the image with the default "open" option in the right click menue
<billytwowilly> anybody else having k3b crash their whole system when it finishes a cd?
<zerwas> is it possible to look out for all kubuntu-bugs in launchpad?
<geser> effie_jayx: but gimp works for you?
<tapas> ~$ aplay -Djackplug *.wav
<tapas> aplay: set_params:900: Sample format non available
<tapas> jackplug is just a .asoundrc pcm device which uses the alsa jack pcm plugin
<tapas> hmm
<tapas> maybe i need to recompile that plugin
<effie_jayx> geser,  it idoes
<CheesyMonkey> To get xgl enabled in my X server does it require the package 'xserver-xgl'?
<effie_jayx> but I try to open an image right clicking it and hitting the open with the gimp and it won't work
<effie_jayx> I also noticed that I right click and select the move to workspace option and it doesn't work either
<effie_jayx> so I wonder if it is a nautilus bug
<tapas> hmm, same bug
<Leonekl> hello folks
<Leonekl> ive havent been trackin the upcoming 7.10 release
<Leonekl> hows it coming along??
<tapas> and programmable bash_completion for jack_connect is broken, too
<tapas> though that's easy to fix
<tapas> :)
<tapas> erm, the report bug thing on launchpad didn't ask me for the ubuntu release
<tapas> what's /ust/share/apport-qt btw?
<tapas> and why would it want my password?
<VousDeux> I think it logs crashes
<VousDeux> if the process that crashed was a root process, it needs a password
<tapas> ok
<tapas> well
<tapas> it seems it was something serious
<VousDeux> it happened to me this morning...the /var/log/apport.log indicated that the nvidia-settings had crashed
<tapas> because the box died completely after a few secs :)
<tapas> [complete freeze, blinking LED's on keyboard
<VousDeux> it does seem a little strange behavior to me too
<tapas> [irc runs in a screen session on anoter host] 
<tapas> oh well
<tapas> and with the old kernel nvidia drivers don't work anymore
<tapas> although linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic is installed
<tapas> ["doesn't work" as in doesn't seem to exist] 
<tapas> erm wrong, it does exist
<tapas> but:
<tapas> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<VousDeux> which nvidia adapter do you have?
<tapas> one moment
<tapas> GF 6800 LE
<tapas> NV40.2
<tapas> o, trying teh legacy package
<VousDeux> have you tried nvidia-glx-new?
<VousDeux> you would want to remove old kernel and header files that are not being used, including nvidia-kernel-source
<tapas> hmm
<tapas> are these packagesd to be installed  additionally to the restricted modules?
<VousDeux> I don't think so
<tapas> is there something special to do after selecting the nvidia-glx-new?
<VousDeux> check for it's dependencies
<tapas> hmm, doesn't make a difference
<tapas> keep in mind that i booted into an old feisty kernel because the gutsy kernel died on me twice
<tapas> [the upgrade process seems to have taken the old feisty kernels along though] 
<tapas> no output in dmesg either
<tapas> weird
<VousDeux> oh, I thought you were on Gutsy
<tapas> i am
<tapas> the upgrade process doesn't seem to have removed the old feisty kernels though
<tapas> so i booted one of those
<tapas> [it still is a gutsy system] 
<tapas> the gutsy kernel just died twice on me though, so now i try to get my X back with this olde kernel
<Tomcat_> The upgrade process can't remove the old kernels because it would be dangerous in the event that the gutsy kernels don't work.
<tapas> which is exactly what has happened here :)
<tapas> i'll try adifferent gutsy kernel next
<tapas> brb
<tapas> ok, now nvidia doesn't load anymore in the gutsy kernel either :)
<tapas>  2.6.22-11-rt :)
<tapas> i'll just rfeinstall plain old nvidia-glx.. maybe it works again with that
<tapas> ok, no dice
<tapas> hmm
<tapas> ok, 60hz 1280x1024 with the nv driver ;)
<VousDeux> I think after you install the driver you need to boot into failsafe and run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tapas> well, modprobe nvidia should work anyways, no?
<VousDeux> then, for nvidia-glx-new, you would make sure the nvidia driver was being referenced (not nv)...be sure, too, to select the proper resolutions using the space-bar to add the *
<VousDeux> I'm not so sure that would do it
<VousDeux> don't forget to backup your xorg.conf before you do this
<VousDeux> then, if it doesn't work, all you have to do is restore you other xorg.conf
<tapas> yeah, i'm aware of the benefits of creating backups :)
<tapas> but it can't be said often enough :)
<VousDeux> you may find this document useful: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_100.14.06.html
<tapas> ii don't use amd64
<VousDeux> it has some good details about the xorg.conf
<VousDeux> there is probably a 32-bit version of that doc tool
<tapas> hey, i run linux since over 10 years :) the xorg.conf is not the prblem
<VousDeux> Okay
<tapas> the nvidia driver does not get loaded.. i guess something else is borken
<VousDeux> you probably know way more about it than I do
<tapas> dunno.. doing something for long doesn't mean one is good at it ;)
<tapas> i just stumbled across the restricted manager..
<tapas> will go into console and see what it does\
<VousDeux> I just went through all of this over the past couple of days, but I am running on x86-64, so some of the stuff that worked for me may not help you at all
<tapas> VousDeux: did you get a similar error message?
<tapas> oh great, restricted manager is a gui app :)
<VousDeux> a lot of what you described sounded similar to things I saw while trying to get my nvidia working
<tapas> well, the problem doesn't seem to be a problem of the driver per se.
<tapas> [otherwise i would get some output in the dmesg] 
<tapas> but modprobe seems to do some other mumbo jumbo
<VousDeux> mine is working fairly well now, but it is not 100% for sure yet
<tapas> [using some script. and that is what fails] 
<VousDeux> which makes it kinda sound like your driver is not compatible with your kernel to me...but I could be talking from by backside
<tapas> well, the install script is i think a feature of the linux module loading mechanism
<tapas> you can run arbitrary scripts before module insertion [and after] 
<tapas> now i need to find the appropriate place in ubuntu
<tapas> /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video
<tapas> that it is i think
<exio> hi... i'm running gutsy and trying to compile a c file, and i installed libc6-dev as well as build-essential and i'm still not able to find any results from "locate stdio.h"
<tapas> ah that keeps the different versions apart
<VousDeux> I was thinking about /etc/init.d/rc.local or something, but I may be way off base
<tapas> exio: did you instrall a c compiler?
<exio> yes
<exio> i have gcc and g++
<tapas> VousDeux: have a look at the file i posted
<tapas> exio: that's because your locate db is out of date
<tapas> exio: ls /usr/include/stdio.h
<tapas> :)
<tapas> it's in libc6-dev
<tapas> ~$ dpkg -S /usr/include/stdio.h
<tapas> libc6-dev: /usr/include/stdio.h
<VousDeux> Okay, well good luck...I need to get caught up on my market analysis for the coming week
<tapas> VousDeux: ok, have funand thanks for your time anyways :)
<nethenson> hello
<nethenson> i am using konsole 1.6.6 on kde 3.5.7 (on kubuntu gutsy) ... is there a way i can get rid of the 'python console, mc console...'?
<exio> tapas: how long does updatedb usually take
<exio> nvm, just finished finally
<nethenson> exio: maybe 3-7 minutes...
<exio> thanks guys... must be having a different problem here.  i have a feeling it has to do with flex
<tapas> nethenson: sorry, don't understant your question
<atlfalcons866> how do i upgrade to gusty right now
<miki> sudo apt-get update
<miki> sudo apt-get upgrade
<nethenson> tapas: in konsole, in the session menu.. you can see 'python session, mc session..' in   configure konsole menu, you can add new sessions, but can't delete the existing ones :S
<tapas> nethenson: hmm, no idea. ask in #kde
<tapas> nethenson: probably there's some default fiel somehwere
<tapas> i hate scripts that just silently fail
<atlfalcons866> is gusty staoke
<atlfalcons866> staple
<atlfalcons866> stable
<Matir> atlfalcons866, are you asking if it works stably or is called ubuntu "stable"?
<atlfalcons866> is it stable to use right now
<tapas> not for me :)
<nosrednaekim> anyone tried the ATI8.41 driver?
<SlimG> Why isn't the newest fglrx driver 8.40.4 available in the gutsy repos instead of the current 8.37.6 ?
<nosrednaekim> because the newest one has GPL problems I think.
<nosrednaekim> and breakages..
<nosrednaekim> and no performance increases
<SlimG> nosrednaekim: thanks for the quick and accurate answer :)
<nosrednaekim> I hope it was accurate
<tapas> ok, for the -rt kernel no nvidia module seems to exist in restricted
<maelcum> hi! i don't have the gtk libraries installed and don't feel like intallin them for the update manager. how strongly is it recommended to use it instead of apt-get/aptitude ?
<maelcum> to get gutsy, of course
<nosrednaekim> apt-get is good enough.
<nosrednaekim> aptitude is reportedly even better
<maelcum> good. i prefere aptitude anyway :)
<maelcum> p
<maelcum> *prefer
<maelcum> damn typos
<pygi> damn, gutsy overheating my laptop
<gnomefreak> pssssst feisty doesnt ;)
<gnomefreak> pygi: wait for kernel this week there should be some good fixes in it (atleast a few)
<pygi> gnomefreak, or switch back to debian :p
<gnomefreak> not sure of all of them other than the 64 xen fixes
<gnomefreak> debians not worth the trouble IMHO
<gnomefreak> and its too plain for me
<pygi> gnomefreak, well, but at least it doesnt kill my laptop? :P
<gnomefreak> pygi: true
* pygi goes to find his etch cd
<pygi> wish me luck :)
<gnomefreak> good luck
<sandy> can anyone tell me how to install cadega in gusty
<sandy> cedega
<gnomefreak> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
#ubuntu+1 2008-09-08
<Jordan_U> dupondje: Try disabling xv in gstreamer-properties
<dupondje> stupid question: how ?
<dupondje> :)
<dupondje> nvm
<dupondje> :p
<hdevalence> pwnguin: how would one clear a DNS cache?
<dupondje> Jordan_U: didn't solve
<Hinrik> Anyone else here had this problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/264019
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264019 in linux "unable to visit some websites and ftpsites with 2.6.27-2" [Undecided,New]
<Hinrik> it's pretty hard to solve as it prevents me from upgrading anything that might have been fixed
<Jordan_U> Hinrik: You say that youtube.com is one of the sites you can't get to?
<Hinrik> yeah
<Hinrik> only very simple things work
<Jordan_U> Can you pastebin the output of "dig youtube.com"
<Hinrik> I can google, and see the front page of a few sites, but trying anything else just makes it hang
<Hinrik> Jordan_U: wait, let me see if I can pastebin :)
<Jordan_U> Hinrik: Is there any URL that you can find that you can't wget?
<Hinrik> yeah, most of them
<Hinrik> for one, I don't seem to be able to load a pastebin page
<Hinrik> but "dig youtube.com" looked normal to me
<Jordan_U> I mean using the "wget" command
<Hinrik> dns resolving works just fine, as does pinging
<Hinrik> ok, wait
<Hinrik> "wget google.com/index.html" works
<Hinrik> this bug is very odd; I can view http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu but it just hangs if I try to view any of its subdirectories
<Hinrik> "Waiting for archive.ubuntu.com"
<Hinrik> And yes, I
<Hinrik> And yes, I've tried other mirrors
<Hinrik> works just fine on the computer I'm IRCing from, which is on the same network
<Hinrik> as for ssh, I can log into a remote host, but if I do anything complicated like start irssi and connect to a server, it hangs again
<Hinrik> if I wanted to downgrade the kernel (copy the .debs over via usb), which packages do would I need? just kernel-image-* ?
<Jordan_U> Hinrik: Why downgrade, just boot the old one with grub
<Hinrik> Jordan_U: this is a clean install, not an upgrade
<Hinrik> (I'm not the guy who filed the bug report, I'm the guy with the 'me too' comment)
<Jordan_U> Hinrik: I think you'll get everything if you look at the dependencies of the package "linux"
<Hinrik> ok
<Hinrik> linux-image and linux-restricted-modules then
<Jordan_U> Yeah, and of course whatever they depend on ( if anything )
<Hinrik> hm, where would I find the .debs? don't see a link to 'em on packages.ubuntu.com
<Hinrik> ah. oops, never mind
<dupondje> still green lines in avi playback :(
<dupondje> damn :(
<Hinrik> *crosses fingers*
<perillux> I don't have a recording level monitor application
<perillux> how do I install it, I kinda need it now
<Jordan_U> perillux: What app?
<perillux> in Hardy there was a Applications > Sound > recording level monitor
<perillux> and a volume level monitor
<perillux> but it's not here in Intrepid
<Hinrik> perillux: it is there, but hidden
<Hinrik> right click on the menu and 'Edit menus'
<Hinrik> there you can make it visible
<Hinrik> and damn, 2.6.27-1 doesn't work either
<perillux> Hinrik: it's not showing up in that list
<perillux> can I install it via, "sudo apt-get install ...." ?
<Hinrik> yeah, though I don't remember the name of the package...hm
<Hinrik> gnome-media is the name
 * Hinrik tries kernel 2.6.26-5
<Volkodav> how do I untar 7z ?
<Hinrik> you don't because it's not a tar :)
<Volkodav> so what's the workaround?
<jrib> !7z
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Hinrik> get the p7zip program
<Volkodav> thanks
<Hinrik> yay! 2.6.26-5 works
<Hinrik> thanks for the help
<Jordan_U> Is there a way to stop audacity from disabling pulseaudio when it tries to play audio?
<dupondje> Jordan_U:  www.dupondje.be/screen.avi
<x1250> Jordan_U, configuring audacity to use ALSA: default ? Edit -> Preferences
<dupondje> this is how my video output looks like :(
<Jordan_U> x1250: Doesn't help
<Jordan_U> x1250: In fact that's what I was already doing
<x1250> Jordan_U, strange, it works here. I can listen to rhythmbox while reproducing something in audacity also...
<Jordan_U> x1250: Is rhythmbox using pulseaudio?
<x1250> Jordan_U, is that configurable? I can't find it on preferences
<crdlb> via gstreamer
<Jordan_U> x1250: It should be by default
<Jordan_U> x1250: See if it shows up in pavucontrol
<x1250> uhm, pavucontrol says connection failed: connection refused, then closes itself
<Jordan_U> x1250: Maybe you aren't using pulseaudio for anything :)
<x1250> Jordan_U, I have "Autodetect" in system->prefs->sound, isn't pulseaudio default?
<Jordan_U> x1250: It's supposed to be, but you never know with alpha's what is going to happen :)
<literal> I think I have this issue: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1002062.html
<literal> Is there anything I can do about it?
<DanaG> Why does nm-applet insist on showing "Auto eth0" instead of "Wired Network"?
<literal> here it shows "Auto eth0" under the "Wired Network" category
<DanaG> That's what I meant.
<DanaG> It used to show it differently.
<DanaG> I think 'Auto eth0' looks ugly.
<literal> edit it then
<DanaG> I renamed the connection.....
<DanaG> and it renamed it back.
<DanaG> It completely forgets whatever I name it.
<bsnider> beware the ath5k driver. it seems my hard lockups were caused by it. i'd love to be wrong, but it seems to work fine with madwifi
<d4t4min3r> how far from beta are we?
<x1250> d4t4min3r, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=791746
<literal> If anyone's having xvideo problems on intrepid... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/267627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267627 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "XVideo is garbled on r300" [Undecided,New]
<martalli> I upgraded my computer fron hardy heron to intrepid in kubuntu, but I have no desktop effects.  This laptop's graphics in a 7000-series discrete geoforce graphics chip.  Is there a way to turn on the desktop effects?
<Jordan_U> martalli: Are you getting accelerated 3D at all?
<martalli> Im not sure
<martalli> I don't play games, etc
<martalli> Hmm, glxgears won't run...maybe it isn't working
<martalli> However, I checked jocky-kde and the nvidia 177 driver is in use
<pwnguin> well
<pwnguin> what does it know?
<pwnguin> check your xorg logs
<pwnguin> martalli: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<martalli> pwgguin: thx for the tip =)
<Nubbie> hello everybody, i have made the leap to ibex, but i am very disappointed in X right now.
<pwnguin> martalli: do you know what you're looking for?
<martalli> pwnguin: It appears to be loading the nv module
<Nubbie> it would appear that it is choosing the wrong video driver
<pwnguin> martalli: right; and you want nvidia I presume
<Nubbie> how can i specify to xorg to use the intel driver if i have no configuration in xorg.conf. this is frustrating beyond belief
<martalli> pwnguin: I would think so, but it appears to be loading the nvidia files right after that
<martalli> I'm trying to put it on pastebin
<pwnguin> !pastebinit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<pwnguin> bah
<pwnguin> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pwnguin> theres a tool
<pwnguin> that lets you pipe files into pastebin
<martalli> http://pastebin.ca/1196928
<Nubbie> can somebody please help me in getting X running to a satisfactory state as it was with gutsy?
<Nubbie> i am using intel 810i chipset
<martalli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/44433/ - tried the ubuntu pastebin
<pwnguin> martalli: i dont see how the pastebin service makes a difference ;)
<Nubbie> pastebin.ca is very reliable.
<pwnguin> martalli: at any rate
<pwnguin> martalli: can you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<martalli> http://pastebin.com/f119543ab
<martalli> I used pastebinit this time, thanks for the tip
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> p
<pwnguin> im glad you figured it out quickly. i never can remember how to make it work =/
<martalli> It doesn't seem to have any details about the card involved
<pwnguin> indeed
<bsnider> Nubbie, you don't need a xorg.conf to use the intel driver
<pwnguin> martalli: what we're gonna do is add a Driver "nvidia" in the device section
<martalli> I tried nvidia-settigns to set nvidia back in heron and it just messed the whole thing up....
<Nubbie> bsnider: i realize that,  my concern is that X is choosing the wrong driver, and has left me with no way to remedy the situation
<bsnider> what driver is it picking?
<DanaG> ARgh, my gnome-panel stalls at login.
<martalli> Something like in my old xorg.conf file from 2007: http://pastebin.com/f1babb88b ?
<pwnguin> martalli: right
<pwnguin> the options are... optional
<DanaG> Heh, handy way to trigger a crash and backtrace of a hung app: manually send it the SIGSEGV (segfault) signal -- that way, it'll trigger apport.
<nandemonai> Hello again guys.
<martalli> ok, basic question here... kdesu kate or kdesudo kate?  I know not sudo kate...
<bsnider> kdesu
<martalli> bsnider: thx
<pwnguin> just make sure line 74 makes its way into your current xorg settings. i've heard it suggested that nvidia might become default
<nandemonai> Anyone had a problem with network manager not saving setup after a reboot?
<Nubbie> bsnider: i'm not sure, but compiz is failing to start
<pwnguin> kdesu sounds like some kde japanese teaching program
<bsnider> Nubbie, that doesn't mean the intel driver isn't being loaded
<pwnguin> bsnider: this is why i ask for logs and config files. "just the facts, ma'am."
<bsnider> Nubbie, you upgraded directly from gutsy to intrepid?
<bsnider> there's a stable distro in between
<pwnguin> upgrade manager won't even let you
<bsnider> he's obviously borked it
<pwnguin> well
<pwnguin> maybe he upgraded to hardy, found it busted and upgraded to intrepid because obviously newer is better
<bsnider> why would he expect hardy to be more stable than intrepid? that doesn't make any sense
<burner> uhh... i think you're confused a bit in that last statement bsnider, but yes, you're right
<Nubbie> bsnider: of course i meant i upgraded from hardy to ibex
<bsnider> ok, now it makes more sense
<nandemonai> Guy? Network manager saving static setups for you? Should I investigate more and file a bug report or am I missing something?
<nandemonai> *s
<bsnider> xorg 7.4 with the new intel driver will be released and subsequently added to intrepid in 2 days
<Jordan_U> Nubbie: If you have a problem with Intrepid ask in this channel and *only* in this channel, #ubuntu does not support development versions
<Jordan_U> bsnider: DRI2 by any chance?
<pwnguin> yes, lets get snippy
<Nubbie> Jordan_U: i realize that, but surely some people in #ubuntu share my problem are not present in this channel.
<bsnider> Jordan_U,  i dunno
<bsnider> they had to change it because of the switch from ttm to gem
<pwnguin> normally, it's the other way around, people in here asking about hardy =/
<danbhfive> nandemonai: I think I saw that, its crashed for me...
<nandemonai> Hmm weird, ok it's just forgot the settings again after a apt-get update..
<Nubbie> Jordan_U: here is the pastebin of me trying to start compiz... http://pastebin.ca/1196943
<Nubbie> it's seg faulting pretty hard.
<bsnider> try the command glxinfo
<Nubbie> bsnider: glx extension is missing on my display
<bsnider> well, then you can forget compiz
<Nubbie> bsnider: shouldn't X11 automatically take care of that?
<nandemonai> I should probably mention I'm running under VMware, that may have a lot to do with it. Perhaps I'll install on a spare drive and see if it still does it.
<pwnguin> Nubbie: dual monitor?
<Nubbie> pwnguin: no, just the LCD panel of my laptop
<pwnguin> Nubbie: hmm. and compiz used to run?
<Nubbie> bsnider: i know X11 isn't configured properly, but my issue is fixing it. xorg.conf is pretty much a useless POS now.
<Nubbie> pwnguin: in hardy.
<pwnguin> sadly(fortunately?), ive never owned any intel graphics
<pwnguin> Nubbie: you should have the old xorg.conf lying around?
<Nubbie> pwnguin: can't say i do, i upgraded.
<pwnguin> ive upgraded plenty of times
<bsnider> you mean clean installed?
<bsnider> otherwise it's there
<Nubbie> bsnider: i mean my working xorg.conf was overwritten when i upgraded.
<bsnider> check the directory for hidden files
<bsnider> you're only one of approximately 500k people having problems with the new x server
<pwnguin> heh
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/257809
<bsnider> and a lot of them are using intel graphics
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257809 in kde-guidance "guidance-backends overwrites xorg.conf without confirmation or notification, if video card has changed since last boot" [Undecided,New]
<Nubbie> lol it's there.
<pwnguin> psh
<pwnguin> look first!
<pwnguin> then complain
<Nubbie> well i came here knowing there would be nice people who understand where i'm coming from heheh
<Nubbie> i try to spend some time each month in #ubuntu helping out
<bsnider> if all you want is understanding try a fight club
<Nubbie> lol
<bsnider> just because you try an old xorg.conf doesn't mean it will work
<Nubbie> brb... restarting X
<bsnider> sorry to break that news to you, but there it is
<Nubbie> i know, but apparently the only xorg.conf files work with 7,4
<pwnguin> xorg.conf should still work
<Nubbie> yes.
<Nubbie> brb.
<pwnguin> we're just trying to cut back the need
<Nubbie> and thank you.
<bsnider> would you bet your life onj it?
<Nubbie> well the need is still there, cutting back is counter-intuitive to me.
<Nubbie> what would be nice if X had better detection, yet still wrote full configs.
<bsnider> we can't have our cake and eat it too
<pwnguin> Nubbie: it'll never have better detection until we get more people testing hardware
<Nubbie> cutting back on xorg.conf only hurts people who are able/willing to edit it, whereas better detection initially would benefit everybody
<bsnider> actually now that i think of it it probably does write config files but we don't know where htey are right now
<DanaG> Oh yeah.... now things can be done with fdi files instead of xorg.conf.
<DanaG> I've moved all my Synaptics options into an fdi file.
<Nubbie> bsnider: it writes to fdi files in HAL.
<Nubbie> but hal lacks one end-all be-all configuration file like xorg.conf was.
<Nubbie> brb
<bsnider> or a gui config app
<DanaG> Yeah... there's no nice GUI for allllll the Synaptics features.
<Nubbie> which does not yet exist lol, and a GUI config app doesn't help with no GUI running :P
<Nubbie> but bullet-proof X is a blessing in the fact that if you mess up you still have a running x session to help, rather than rooting around xorg.conf in a recovery console.
<Nubbie> i will give it that. i just want a full xorg.conf file, whether i need to use it or not.
<DanaG> I'd rather have the X error log, frankly.
<DanaG> Once I accidentally trigger failsafe X..... I can't get back normal X.
<DanaG> I end up having to reboot.
<Nubbie> or run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart maybe...
<DanaG> Nope, that doesn't fix it for me.
<bsnider> no DRI2 until x-server 1.6, which they're hoping to get out by the end of the year, but too late to make it into intrepid
<HeMan> Hi! Is memtest in intrepid patched from the one on http://memtest.org?
<HeMan> When I run memtest from intrepid (via GRUB) it finds loads of problems
<literal> it's broken
<literal> it's mentioned in the release notes
<HeMan> but when I run memtest downloaded from memtest.org (via syslinux) it works
<HeMan> ah
<HeMan> Good that I didn't report my "broken" memory to Dell then...
<literal> :P
<Reed_Solomon> heh
<AnAnt> Where do core dumps go ?
<fargiolas> does anybody know how to get rid of emacs-snapshot generating auctex stuff at each boot? it takes almost 10 minutes with heavy disk io
<fargiolas> I looked in cron scripts but I cannot find who is launching it
<fargiolas> the exact command is: emacs-snapshot --no-site-file --no-init-file --batch --load=/usr/share/emacs-snapshot/site-lisp/auctex//../tex-site.el --funcall=TeX-auto-generate-global
<nastas> anyone know how to make virtualbox to recognise my wireless?
<TheInfinity> nastas: you can't at all if network works like vmware in virtualbox
<nastas> only throught cable TheInfinity?
<TheInfinity> nastas: no, it uses the network connection of the host
<nastas> i see. thnx.
<TheInfinity> if the host has wireless internet access for example vmware also uses this connection
<TheInfinity> and I think virtualbox works in the same way
<nastas> i'll try one more time
<nastas> thnx
<AnAnt> Hello, where do core dumps go ?
<RAOF> To apport, usually.  /var/lib/crash
<AnAnt> does apport work in final releases ?
<RAOF> Usually we turn it off.
<AnAnt> how do I turn it on ?
<RAOF>  /etc/default/apport, I believe.
<AnAnt> thanks
<schmidtm> Will there be Ooo3 in intrepid - until now there is only Ooo2 in the repos
<RAOF> It's being investigated, but I believe the answer is looking like "no".
<schmidtm> Reasons?
<RAOF> Because it's not released.
<RAOF> And seems unlikely to be released soon enough.
<schmidtm> Ok, but FF3 was integrated in beta-status
<crdlb> didn't have a choice with firefox
<DanaG> What's not released?
<crdlb> mozilla refuses to maintain older branches
<schmidtm> and Ooo3 is RC afaik
<DanaG> Ouch.... I can't fall asleep, because my back hurts.
<RAOF> Beta 2, it appears.
<LSD|Ninja> crdlb: FF3 was released a month or two after Hardy hit, surely they (Ububtu) could have held on to FF2 for just trhat little longer if it meant making Hardy at least look as though it had that little bit of extra polish
<crdlb> LSD|Ninja: and support FF2 without mozilla's help for 3 years?
<schmidtm> http://development.openoffice.org/releases/3.0.0beta2rc1.html says beta2 is rc
<LSD|Ninja> crdlb: No, for the two months it would have taken for FF3 to hit
<crdlb> LSD|Ninja: so do an incompatible upgrade of a released LTS distro months after release?
<LSD|Ninja> crdlb: That's what LTS means
<RAOF> Ah.  I see where the "LSD" comes from :)
<RAOF> schmidtm: Their roadmap suggests otherwise.  In fact, their roadmap suggests that Beta2 is two months late.
<LSD|Ninja> RAOF: I was so much as told LTS means "release unstable because you have 3 years to fix it"
<crdlb> LSD|Ninja: firefox 2.0 to firefox 3.0 is not something you push onto a live, released distro
<crdlb> particularly not an LTS one
<schmidtm> RAOF: but on their german download site they provide Ooo3c1 - even a deb package ftp://ftp.rz.tu-bs.de/pub/mirror/OpenOffice.org/extended/3.0.0rc1/OOo_3.0.0rc1_20080904_LinuxIntel_install_de_deb.tar.gz
<schmidtm> RAOF: according to http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/OOoRelease30 the final will be available by September 16th, 2008
<thefish> what replaces xlibs-dev in intrepid?
<dupondje> what could be the cause of this: www.dupondje.be/screen.avi (very bad screen output)
<gnomefreak> dupondje: totem most likely
<gnomefreak> or the site but i saw it on another site this morning
<dupondje> getting bad vid in VLC / MythTV / ...
<dupondje> so its not the app :(
<gnomefreak> than its the site, some sites work fine i only saw it on your link above and another. but your link if you go further into it its not seem
<gnomefreak> further into it == let it play and it goes away atleast for me
<dupondje> huh ?
<dupondje> after 10 mins the screen is still bad :(
<dupondje> it keeps looking like that ...
<dupondje> I made that screen.avi, of my screen playing something ...
<dupondje> thats my crappy output :(
<gnomefreak> dupondje: mine clears up
<dupondje> mine not :(
<gnomefreak> give me a link to the site so i can see
<dupondje> link to what site ?
<dupondje> wtf
<gnomefreak> dupondje: where youu got that video, im assuming either you watched it on a site or you downloaded it from a site
<gnomefreak> unless you made it yourself
<dupondje> the video that I play ?
<dupondje> its just livetv from mythtv
<dupondje> but it doesn't matter
<dupondje> other video's are the same ...
<dupondje> same crappy output
<gnomefreak> are all these vidoes that are like that from mythtv?
<dupondje> no
<dupondje> even if I play it with vlc
<dupondje> its same output :(
<gnomefreak> mythtv is output for tv channels no?
<dupondje> also video ...
<dupondje> added Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
<dupondje> and its solved now
<dupondje> mmmm
<mickep> Hi, I did get random disconnections in 8.04 (both wired and unwired). Now I installed alpha5 and still have these disconnections. Any ideas? The output of lspci is at http://www.math.chalmers.se/~mickep/lspci
<SwedeMike>  what kind of disconnection?
<mickep> hm, the network stops to work.
<SwedeMike> and you can't ping your default gateway?
<zniavre> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mickep> I did not try. I cannot surf, my ssh connections stop to work and so on. Reacitivating the net via NetworkManager brings itup again
<mickep> SwedeMike: I will try to ping the gateway next time
<SwedeMike> how long in between, and does it correlate to the dhcp lease time?
<mickep> SwedeMike: I have a feeling that the time to disconnection is random (or at least not constant). Often when the computer is idling. How do I check if it happens with a dhcp lease time?
<mickep> (i have a feeling it disconnects sooner here at work)
<SwedeMike> oki, so this happens at different network locations?
<mickep> yes, at home and at work. Both wired and unwired.
<mickep> SwedeMike: I dont really have any ideas of what commands to run to debug, but I happily try and post the output if you have any tips
<SwedeMike> do you get any messages in "dmesg" that might be related?
<mickep> (I should probably say that I did not install alpha5 but run via the liveCD at the moment)
<SwedeMike> or in any logs in /var/log ?`
<mickep> I'll have a check (just waiting for the next disconnection)
<mickep> SwedeMike: the output of dmesg is at http://www.math.chalmers.se/~mickep/dmesg if it helps
<mickep> (and right now I am wired, but the wlan is also enabled in network-manager)
<mickep> zniavre: I will post a bug as soon as I know what to actually write inthere
<zniavre> what is not easy ...
<mickep> I'm not sure where to target the bug, intrepid?
<mohkohn> I have Apha2 installed on my eeepc 701 $G. Can I upgrade online to alpha 5?
<mohkohn> is it "update-manager -d" or just do a normal update/upgrade?
<mohkohn> I should say Alpha4.
<void^> normal update
<mickep> zniavre: OK, so now I made a bug report at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/267719
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267719 in ubuntu "random wired and unwired disconnection" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> Heh, I get the same "RX ReassocResp" thing going on.  It's really annoying.
<mohkohn> thanks void^
<Notch-1> hi all
<Notch-1> i have installed kubuntu 8.10 alpha 5, but now wich is the best way to update?
<Notch-1> please guys, i need just the update command, i think the one i use is wrong...
<jrib> Notch-1: update-manager can update you
<Notch-1> i see any kind of update-manager-... but no update-manager
<jrib> what?
<Notch-1> maybe i need to look another way...
<jrib> oh you're running kde.  You should have some kind of automatic gui updater somewhere
<Notch-1> i found only update-manager-something ...
<jrib> what is the "something"?
<Notch-1> there is adept but it seem broken...
<jrib> heh
<jrib> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<jrib> Notch-1: you can run that command if you want
<Notch-1> something, like -fd
<Notch-1> what command?
<jrib> the one ubottu just said
<thefish> I have xserver-xorg-dev and libx11-dev installed, but still get configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths! - any ideas?
<Notch-1> i've done sudo su, apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade
<Notch-1> and now i can't log in
<Notch-1> xorg crashes while loading...
<Notch-1> even in the alpha 4
<jrib> thefish: I don't have a working intrepid atm, but in hardy I see xlibs-dev and xorg-dev
<Notch-1> so is that a common bug or have i missed something?
<jrib> Notch-1: you upgraded fine.  You're experiencing a bug in alpha software now
<thefish> cheers jrib - it seems xlibs-dev is replaced with libx11-dev in intrepid...
<Notch-1> jrib: thanks, now i beleave :D
<jrib> I have libx11-dev on hardy too thefish
<jrib> thefish: what are you compiling?
<thefish> jrib: knetworkmanager from svn
<Notch-1> jrib: just another question: what's the difference with apt-get dist-upgrade and AFTER apt-get upgrade? it should work as well (not considering this bug) ?
<jrib> thefish: if you do: sudo apt-get build-dep knetworkmanager     you should get whatever it needs
<jrib> Notch-1: see the 'dist-upgrade' description in 'man apt-get'
<Notch-1> jrib: yes but i still don't understand :P
<jrib> Notch-1: dist-upgrade will do everything upgrade would do but may do more
<Pici> dist-upgrade includes packages with new dependencies for one
<Notch-1> it seems that switching the order is not a problem... but i experienced every kind of problem doing this :D
<thefish> jrib: it moaned that it couldnt satisfy them :( thats why i was doing it manually - shorsrc also didnt give clues...
<jrib> thefish: heh
<Notch-1> so why apt-get update before? we could just use apt-get dist-upgrade, right?
<Notch-1> sorry, i mean upgrade, not update
<jrib> Notch-1: yes
<Notch-1> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Notch-1> perfect :P
<Notch-1> my memory is working like adept-manager in kubuntu 8.10 :PPPP
<thefish> jrib: xorg-dev was the winner :)
<thefish> thanks
<Notch-1> thank you so much for patient
<jrib> no problem
<Notch-1> you think that upgrading and upgrading i will be able to log in or i have to reinstall everything?
<jrib> ?
<Notch-1> i other words: the fix fixes all things or i have to do something manually?
<jrib> no idea Notch-1.  I don't know what the issue is
<Notch-1> ah, it depends on the specific bug? there is no general rule?
<jrib> more like "how much time are you willing to spend"
<Notch-1> it's one of my biggest fear, since i'm using a unstable distro...
<Notch-1> on doing what? :DD
<jrib> it shouldn't be your main operating system
<jrib> put it on its own partition or virtualized
<Notch-1> yes, now, but in the future...
<Notch-1> it may become more stable, i guess...
<jrib> in october when it's released it is stable (only security updates).  Then everyone gets an option to upgrade their hardy
<Notch-1> yes yes
<Notch-1> i'm waiting for that day :D
<Notch-1> but my question was a little more general
<jrib> during this time it usually comes down to "will fixing this problem take me longer than a reinstall?"
<Notch-1> on bug and fixes
<Notch-1> yeah, good question :D
<Notch-1> but since the first time i installed a linux distro i was wandering if the update system can fix bugs AND other problems created by the bugs itselfs...
<jrib> sometimes
<Notch-1> if it simply update to "unbugged" version, or if it can correct problems
<Notch-1> on what depends? :D
<void^> usually most problems can be fixed with simple updates
<Notch-1> forgive me, but i didn't found a clear answer, from years :P
<Notch-1> if for example a bugged sw create some wrong unuseful files, the update is teached to remove it?
<void^> it's possible
<gnomefreak> yes it replaces the old package
<Notch-1> i know that expecting answer to void is useless, but can you tell me more ? :PPP
<gnomefreak> when using term to upgrade it tells you preparing to replace $version with $version
<Notch-1> FROM void, sorry
 * gnomefreak hopes that isnt a question :(
<Notch-1> ?
<Notch-1> it was an "errata corrige"
<Notch-1> anyway, gnomefreak, i don't understand your answer
<Pici> Notch-1: I dont understand your question
<gnomefreak> Notch-1: when a new package version is avalible it overwrites the old package version
<Notch-1> yes
<gnomefreak> Notch-1: than what is your question
<Notch-1> i'm asking if it correct any other problem that the may occur when there is a bug
<gnomefreak> Notch-1: it only corrects what was corrected in package
<Pici> Notch-1: Only if the new package version corrects that bug.
<gnomefreak> Notch-1: not all new packages fix all bugs
<Pici> I find it very handy to have apt-listchanges installed to see what bugs are fixed and what new features I can expect when I do upgrades...
<Notch-1> yes, it's a good way
<Notch-1> give me just a minute to try to explain myself :P
<gnomefreak> Pici: too much output for me
<gnomefreak> i use Lp if i want to know changes
<void^> to elaborate, every package comes with a number of scripts that are ran when the package is installed/upgraded/uninstalled
<gnomefreak> or changelog of course
<void^> so it's possible to fix "collateral damage" of a bug in a new version, if necessary
<Notch-1> void^: thank you so much :D
<Notch-1> this is a good answer, tnx
<Notch-1> there is a easy way to get info on this script? as an apt-something...
<void^> extract the package with dpkg
<gnomefreak> makefile == script for most packages all debian files are files
<Notch-1> ah fine, thanks again
 * gnomefreak really hating bash today
<Notch-1> why?
<gnomefreak> because im getting exceptions while trying to run scripts
<Notch-1> (i hate bash everytime i make a script :D)
<gnomefreak> -s
<Notch-1> exceptions? :D
<gnomefreak> Notch-1: errors/crashes
<Notch-1> ah
<Notch-1> i understand you :D
<gnomefreak> eh ill look at it later, i take break now its been long morning
<Notch-1> if you know where is the origin paste the code, maybe i can help on this
<Notch-1> call me, i've solved thousands of errors for my scripts...
<Notch-1> it will be a pleasure to return the help
<thefish> anyone managed to get network-manager working in kde4?
<thefish> i can use the gnome nm-applet, but knetworkmanager doesnt play
<DavidTalbot> hi, i have a funny problem with 8.10 it seems that there are some routing problems so can i connect to internet if i define a local proxy in my homenetwork, is this a known bug?
<hubuntu> hello... has the dark human theme been changed for  lighter theme as of lately or is it just my system?
<hubuntu> ?
<pwnguin> hubuntu: check the alpha5 release notes
<hubuntu> OK, SORRY
<hubuntu> ops..
<hubuntu> thx
<gx009> so i want to install kubuntu 8.10 .. so far have not found a good .iso; so i tried installing ubuntu 8.10 and then add kde...  a mess.. i wanted a kde only system so i manually purged gnome.. but i still got traces of it like, synaptics, is still hanging around. adept is majorly buggy and wireless is not operational..
<gx009> i wasted about 7 discs trying to burn a good copy of kubuntu 8.10 from different sources, all failed. even when the integrity check was good too
<gx009> i just got a tip that burning such .iso in windows yields good results ..  meh
<thefish> gx009: you are doing the integrity check from the disk? ie boot to install, then check from there?
<gx009> that too
<thefish> if that passes, then it means the disk is burned correctly
<thefish> you cant burn it any better than perfect
<gx009> yet it failed to run
<thefish> failed to run what?
<gx009> the install
<woogens> Are there any read errors? In this case it could be due to a defect cd/dvd drive.
<thefish> where does it fail? does it give an error?
<gx009> it does not run
<woogens> (At least it remotely sounds like that)
<gx009> execution fails
<thefish> that really could mean anything
<thefish> what error?
<thefish> maybe we dont mean the same thing with the cd... did you go to the "check CD for errors" once you booted to it?
<gx009> you dont get it.. there is no error.. installation halts as soon as it begins
<thefish> try looking in the other ttys, cant remember which but there is a log there
<thefish> try CTRL+ALT+F(1-9)
<thefish> that may give you more of a clue
<thefish> but again, if you have done a disk check from the installer, and its come back as OK, the problem is not likely to be the cd - and re-burning will not help no matter what os you use
<gx009> am running 2 versions of linux and windows xp on that machine already..  the puter is not the problem
<thefish> of course not mate
<karooga> hi
<karooga> anyone familiar with the fortran libs?
<soundray> I'm thinking about testing intrepid on my Eee PC 900. Looking for hints, tips and general encouragement...
<mok0> I just tried to install intrepid alpha 5 from the iso image, but no matter what I do it boots into busybox.
<Oli```> Anyone have any experience migrating from comipz-git to repo-compiz? I'm getting glitches and slow screen updates so want to check it's not just my build but every time I try I seem to get broken packages =(
<mok0> Oli```: sorry, haven't had much luck with compiz
<soundray> mok0: have you got an unusual drive setup? RAID? A rare SATA controller?
<mok0> soundray: no. The ubuntu installer works, not the kubuntu ditto
<mok0> ... and it still has the Heron background...
<soundray> mok0: artwork is usually changed late in the pre-release phase
<mok0> yeah, I know...
<mok0> Just making a fuzz here...
<soundray> mok0: does hardy boot okay?
<mok0> soundray: yes, and intrepid does in ubuntu version
<soundray> mok0: just kubuntu fails? That's weird
<mok0> yes
<soundray> mok0: the kernel or initramfs packages must be out of step between ubuntu and kubuntu. Worth a launchpad report.
<mok0> soundray: no matter what I do, it comes out in busybox with an (initramfs) prompt
<mok0> soundray: what should I file that under
<soundray> mok0: don't know. Perhaps search for similar reports first, then file against the same package. It will also let you say "don't know"
<mok0> soundray: ok, I'll search LP for something relevant
<mok0> I tried doing apt-get dist-upgrade from hardy -> intrepid; it trashed the system
<soundray> mok0: did you do a full update first, and did you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<mok0> soundray: I am a kubuntu user, so probably not
<mok0> I did a full upgrade first
<soundray> kubuntu-desktop, then?
<mok0> soundray: yes
<mok0> soundray: perhaps the kde4 one, even
<mok0> soundray: The install eventually died on some gtk components
<soundray> What did you do then?
<mok0> soundray: download the intrepid installer ;-)
<mok0> soundray: the problem with these things is that you can't repeat it
<soundray> mok0: if it got stuck on gtk stuff, it should still have been bootable, no?
<mok0> soundray: probably
<mok0> soundray: but the whole system was a mix of old and new, so I went ahead
<mok0> soundray: this is not my production machine, fortunately :-)
<soundray> mok0: it better not be ;)
<mok0> However, I had done incremental upgrades on it since edgy, so it's kinda like loosing a good friend
<soundray> aww
<soundray> I know exactly what you mean
<mok0> soundray: I am worried that the libc 2.7 -> 2.8 upgrade had something to do with it
<soundray> I'm thinking about testing intrepid on an Eee PC 900. Looking for hints, tips and general encouragement...
<mok0> soundray: I am thinking of the EEE 901
<soundray> You can't get that without XP, can you? If you can't, that would stop me...
<mok0> soundray: I think so
<mok0> soundray: I don't want XP either
<mok0> I think the 901 has better battery life
<mok0> due to the Atom processor
<soundray> Battery is a problem on the 900. Mine came with a 4400 mAh one that lasts ~2h. I bought a 6600mAh, which sticks out the back and prevents the display from opening 180 degrees, but gives decent stamina
<mok0> Ah, you already have the 900?
<mok0> With a hard disk or a SSD?
<DanaG> Heh, this morning I got 14 new e-mails about new bugs being marked as duplicates of 192888.
<mp> Hi all, I have a serious problem: I am running Intrepid and now it doesn't recognize my nVidia graphic card anymore, meaning that I only get GNOME running in minimal resolution
<mp> Funny thing is, it all worked fine in Hardy
<s0u][ight> hello is linux-image-2.6.26-5-generic deleted from the repos?
<mp> how do I downgrade to Hardy without wiping my harddrive?
<x1250> mp, you can't
<IdleOne> mp: you move your /home to a separate partition then you do a clean install of hardy without formating the /home partiton
<mp> IdleOne, what tool can I use to create a seperate partition for /home/ ?
<IdleOne> mp:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<mp> thank you, I'll look into that immideately
<IdleOne> no problem
<gx009> if i have wireless connectivity on gnome it should also connect if i switch to a kde session, right?
<gx009> am paranoid about knetworkmanager
<gx009> tried burning 10 kubuntu 8.10 alpha 5 discs and all failed..  popped this ibex alpha1 disc and runs ok
<gx009> grrr
<gx009> shredder smells like burned plastic
<gx009> am just going to install this alpha 1 with gnome, get it updated to current, and then try running kde4
<gx009> hopefully wifi will be intact this way too
<carandraug> mp: I had the same problem with my ATI graph card but I solved it by using the kernel I had with Hardy
<void^> looks like there's a new feature in gnome-terminal: can't change keyboard shortcuts for 'switch to tab #x' ..
<s0u][ight> hello i'm using ubuntu's intrepid release
<s0u][ight> and when i try to compile compat-wireless i get
<ph8> nicely done
<s0u][ight> http://pastebin.ca/1197397
<s0u][ight> there were no problems with linux-image-2.6.27-5-generic
<s0u][ight> oops i mean 2.6.26-5-generic
<MrKennie> adding module options to modprobe.d/options for iwl3945 seems to have no effect, has this changed in intrepid?
<MrKennie> I'm actually trying to enable debug output so I can submit a bug report because I have a packet loss issue that has existed since hardy
<ToHellWithGA> i used the "kcontrol" package to turn off sounds and change from single-click to double-click mode in kde applications running in vanilla ubuntu
<ToHellWithGA> it no longer exists.  has it been replaced with something else which i can use to turn off sounds and change from single-click to double-click mode?
<ToHellWithGA> !info kcontrol
<ubottu> Package kcontrol does not exist in intrepid
<ToHellWithGA> !info kcontrol hardy
<ubottu> kcontrol (source: kdebase): control center for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7.3 (hardy), package size 2841 kB, installed size 9096 kB
<MrKennie> ToHellWithGA: nothing under system settings?
<ToHellWithGA> nada
<ToHellWithGA> i like double-clicking in k3b
<ToHellWithGA> MrKennie: now i know what you meant
<ToHellWithGA> the package is now called "systemsettings" rather than "kcontrol"
<MrKennie> ToHellWithGA: under keyboard and mouse
<ToHellWithGA> thanks :)
<baastrup> hey there im having an unresponsive keybord bout only under X/gdm, on my laptop what can that be?
<ToHellWithGA> i don't have full kde, it was getting the package that had me hung up
<MrKennie> ah
<ToHellWithGA> later gators
<laughtear> hello everyone, i need some help
<laughtear> intrepid is installed, it's working well, but the hardware drivers of nvidia does not work properly. i just installed the alpha 5 this evening..
<laughtear> the installed hardware driver is the 177th one of nvidia. but i also tried the 173 one before, nothing changed. i use this samsun 226bw in 800x600 now without 3d support (it should be 1680x1050)
<laughtear> anyone have any idea about it which could help me?
<laughtear> ???
<laughtear> anybody here???
<oxigen> no one knows how to help you apparently..
<Tamagotono> Sorry, I just got here myself.  Is your monitor being detected properly but not allowing native resolution or is it just using default monitor settings?  Does it allow native resolutions if you use the NV driver?  Did it work with 8.04?
<laughtear> well, when the system is starting a window appears (in low resolution) and says your graphic settings are not proper, i choose my graphic card and the monitor in that window but it fails..
<laughtear> Tamagotono: thank you for you response...
<laughtear> it does not allow the default res. of the monitor. but it was okay in hardy
<laughtear> the restricted drivers are not working, the nvidia xserver settings program says so
<laughtear> what will i do?
<Tamagotono> read through your Xorg log file and see if it is detecting a usable monitor.  I am using a Viewsonic monitor with the 1680x1050 resolution but the Nvidia drivers cannot detect it.  It caused me a great deal of trouble until it gave it an EDID file to use.
<laughtear> there my monitor is, looks like the screens and graphics settings put some lines for that...
<Tamagotono> I don't understand.  are you saying that it is detected and is being used by the driver or it is failing, according to the xorg log?
<laughtear> it's there in xorg.conf
<laughtear> i don't have so much knowledge like you do... mean i'm a little dummy for these things
<laughtear> well, one more thing, i can see nothing about the nvidia drivers in xorg.conf file...??
<suprie> hai
<suprie> i've upgraded to alpha 5
<suprie> and now , there is no sound on my laptop
<suprie> my soundcard is intel HDA
<Tamagotono> laughtear: if you are running with the NV driver you will need to look at a log that was generated when trying to start X with the NVIDIA driver so the errors will show up.  You are currently using the nv drivers, correct?
<suprie> okay forgot what i've said :D , it's working actually
<suprie> it play sound now
<bsnider> anybody here using an lcd?
<Tamagotono> bsnider: probably lots of people.   You have a question about one?
<bsnider> what do your fonts look like without subpixel smoothing?
<bsnider> mine look like homer simpson's blindfolded scribblings
<Tamagotono> I don't notice much difference personally.  But it does look a little nicer with it enabled.
<Tamagotono> rough around the edges?
<bsnider> try freesans
<Tamagotono> bsnider: give me a minute.  my laptop is not running intrepid right now.  I'll boot into it and check out freesans
<bsnider> k
<Tamagotono> are you running alpha 4 or 5.  did you notice any difference between them?
<bsnider> 5
<bsnider> no difference
<bsnider> this is a known bug but i wondered if everybody had it or it was specific to the graphics card
<Tamagotono> which graphics card?
<bsnider> nvidia
<bsnider> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cairo/+bug/264254
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264254 in cairo "subpixel rendering in intrepid" [Low,Confirmed]
<bsnider> anybody here have an atheros wifi card, by any chance?
<Tamagotono> OK, just checked it out on my laptop with an intel chipset.  It looks fine.  Unfortunately, it is using the VESA driver at 800x600 on a 1600x900 display so the results are somewhat subjective. :)
<anmar> Hello Guys. I am testing Intrepid on my AMD G780 chipset board and it can't find my SATA drive. Any help gettting me further along so I can file some bugs?
<Tamagotono> That reminded me of why I came here in the first place! :)  Anyone using the INTEL driver with a x4500MHD (aka Cantiga, aka G45) video chipset?  I can only get external video on my laptop unless I use the VESA driver.
<bobesponja> hey
<bobesponja> is there anything (badly) broken in intrepid today?
<literal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/264019
<literal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/150274
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264019 in linux "unable to visit some websites and ftpsites with 2.6.27-2" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 150274 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "XVideo doesn't work" [Low,Fix released]
<literal> I had these problems, but they have workarounds
<bobesponja> ok thanks literal
<literal> oh, oops, that second url is wrong
<literal> I meant this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/267627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267627 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "XVideo is garbled on r300" [Undecided,New]
<gx009> 2.6.27-2 does not boot up on mt-3422 (laptop)
<gx009> 64bit
<bsnider> what happens instead?
<bsnider> Tamagotono, new intel driver being released on the 10th, will be merged shortly afterwards
<gx009> i kept thinking it was the cd images of kubuntu that didnt work but the problem was that the puter couldnt boot up that specific kernel .. too bad i wasted 10 discs before figuring that one out
<Tamagotono> kool, thanks.  I just bought the laptop and was thinking about returning it if I couldn't get a working display soon.
<bsnider> you could try it with another distro
<bsnider> like mandriva
<bsnider> that one's closer to a stable release
<gx009> in case you're talking to me.. 8.10 works well with my wireless card .. i just wanted to add kde .. which i have done under 2.6.26-2
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/267627
<dupondje> is duplicate
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267627 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "XVideo is garbled on r300 (dup-of: 267612)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267612 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "green lines when playing video" [Undecided,New]
<bsnider> i wasn't talking to you
<dupondje> I know :)
<dupondje> just some information ...
<bsnider> but why would you want kde?
<gx009> boredom
<bsnider> i don't get it
<anmar> Hello guys... it seems that intrepid has a problem with AMD 780G onbaord SATA controller.
<anmar> I am gonna try the Alpha 5 first to get more information
<gx009> but it looks cute too.. lets say am bored with the look of gnome
<bsnider> anmar, amd doesn't have good linux support
<chris062689> I know it's still in Alpha, but.. how stable is it?
<dupondje> its stable
<dupondje> just sometimes crappy problems :)
<chris062689> I know Alpha software, your not supposed to use on Development Machines, etc.  But, for real life use, how stable is it?
<bsnider> it is unstable
<anmar> bsnider: yeah... they seem to heading in the right direction. This issue I think is a bug, cause my heron has been working without a hitch
<void^> chris062689: if it eats all your data, will you be sad?
<anmar> chris062689: I would listen to bsnider.  Use it for testing you code, if you want but don't develop on it.
<gx009> small issues like not being able to boot up the latest kernel
<anmar> gx009: or not finding your HD :)
<bsnider> there's not anything like a stable kernel yet, lots of people can't boot it. use hardy
<gx009> at least you got something to look at , anmar
<bsnider> i would be totally shocked if intrepid meets its final release date
<gx009> :-P
<chris062689> Heh
<chris062689> Ibex doesn't seem.. all that amazing.
<anmar> gx009: Yeah... I have a calling to figure out what is going on and log a bug against it.
<chris062689> Has anything been leaked about the new designer that's designing the theme?
<gx009> i just use 2.6.26-2 .. that one still works.. hardy is oldschool already
<bsnider> if you're bored with the human theme, use new wave
<chris062689> Well, I want all of the neat new features
<chris062689> Is Ibex really that unstable?
<chris062689> Doesn't seem like much has changed aside from the kernel and new GNOME
<gx009> i think it is easier for me to use kde4 now that it looks more gnomish
<chris062689> How does KDE look GNOMEish?
<bsnider> the kernel they're using is not a stable jernel release
<bsnider> it's rc3 or 4
<chris062689> Still, it's a RC.
<gx009> the taskbar and icons are alot slimmer for once
<bsnider> chris062689, boot the livecd and check how stable it is
<chris062689> Yeah, that's probably the best way of doing it :)
<chris062689> Whens beta come out again?
<chris062689> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<chris062689> It just looks like the Known Issues list keeps growing with each Alpha :(
<chris062689> Does Alpha 5 include the new Compiz Fusion git?
<RAOF> I'm not sure what you mean by "the", but there certainly is a git snapshot of Compiz in there.
<bsnider> i can check the version
<dupondje> 1:0.7.7+git20080807-0ubuntu6
<bsnider> august 7 i guess
<bsnider> or july 8
<chris062689> lol
<chris062689> Please tell me they've fixed all of the Pulseaudio bugs? :(
<bsnider> so you want me to lie
<chris062689> *sighs*
<chris062689> Why did they put such a cripled system in a LTS?
<bsnider> pulse 9.10 works ok i guess but 9.11 hasn't been added yet
<bsnider> if you want a good pulseaudio you might have to go over to fedora i guess
<RAOF> What do Fedora do differently?
<crdlb> RAOF: employing lennart? :)
<RAOF> Heh.
<bsnider> i gues shtey don't have glitches and so forth, and they took the time to creat the "perfect setup" situation so users wouldn't have to do it themselves
<bsnider> now supposedly they're trying to integrate it more and make it look more transparent with gnome instead of this clunky thing that's out there
 * RAOF doesn't really notice the clunky thing.
<bsnider> well, i don't think it's ideal to have two tray icons both having to do with the sound system
<bsnider> and the pulse icons controls all sorts of stuff that's not terribly necessary  to show users
<bsnider> that's more than clunky, it's confusing especially to first-time users
<RAOF> bsnider: Right.  The advanced controls could do with some polish.
<RAOF> The simple controls are exactly the same.
<RAOF> (As the regular GNOME ones)
<bsnider> no
<RAOF> No?
<bsnider> there is no master control channel on the pulse volume control window
<bsnider> there is no program volume control list on alsamix
<bsnider> so you now need 2 tray icons to do what one should
<bsnider> i want one tab that controls everything, like in vista
<bsnider> except i don't want to use vista
<RAOF> Right.  But the things you're asking for are new features of pulse; the old UI still controls the old features.
<RAOF> That's what I meant.  If you don't care about the cool things pulse can do, you don't have to.
<bsnider> who says i don't care about all the cool things pulse can do?
<bsnider> i do like pulse
<bsnider> i would like a program that mixes alsamix and pavucontrol
<RAOF> So would I.
<bsnider> or merges i guess is how it should be said
<RAOF> Well, not alsamix.  Gnome-volume-control ;)
<bsnider> yeah
<bsnider> frontend for alsamix
<bsnider> from what i've heard, this is what fedora's developing
<RAOF> Proabably.  It's the obvious thing to do.
<carandraug> it seems that many people use the middle button to select and then paste that text or to open firefox tabs in new tabs. To do that I use right and left click at the same time (or I used to). I updated to Intrepid and that option no longers work. Anyone knows how to restore it? I think it's called middle click emulation. I didn't even knew that as it has always worked for me that way
<milos_> i can't manage to make nvidia-glx driver work with kernel 2.6.27-2-generic, is that normal?
<RAOF> milos_: Which (of the 4) drivers have you tried?
<milos_> RAOF, 177
<bsnider> roaf is the one to go to
<RAOF> milos_: Works For Me(tm).
<RAOF> You're not trying from nvidia.com, are you?
<milos_> RAOF, then I am doing something wrong. No, this is how I tried:
<milos_> RAOF, 1. boot with 2.6.27-2-generic, 2. reinstall nvidia-177-kernel-source
<carandraug> I've found how to do it myself. I have to add the line "Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"" in my Xorg. here's more options in the man page of "mousedrv"
<RAOF> milos_: That sounds about right.
<bsnider> and nvidia-glx-177
<milos_> RAOF, when I do this it's it breaks installation showing some error about nvidia.ko I can't remember everything
<milos_> bsnider, of course,this is automatically installed
<milos_> does anybody now how to run 'apt-get install nvidia-177-kernel-source' so the error is written in file?
<RAOF> milos_: "aptitude reinstall nvidia-177-kernel-source > mylogfile".  Yay console redirection!
<milos_> RAOF, ok I will try now
<milos_> RAOF, here is the the log http://pastebin.com/m2143b24a
<bsnider> is linux-headers installed?
#ubuntu+1 2008-09-09
<milos_> bsnider, yeah
<milos_> bsnider, RAOF WAIT i think i know where I was mistaking: linux-headers-2.6.27-2-generic wasn't installed
<milos_> bsnider, thnx i didn't saw generic :(
<milos_> i am going for another try
<ScheissDrogen> You are already using ﻿Intrepid Ibex here ?
<bsnider> ScheissDrogen, i know what you're going to ask. no, it isn't very stable
<ScheissDrogen> will this be the name ? ﻿Intrepid Ibex  as  Hardy Heron ?? gnarf...
<milosF> bsnider, RAOF works, thx you
<bsnider> really? didn't think it qwould
<RAOF> ScheissDrogen: No, the name will be Ubuntu 8.10, of course :)
<milosF> bsnider, my bad
<ScheissDrogen> RAOF: hmm, gutsy gibbon, hardy heron... there will be a name I guess
<bsnider> who cares what the name is?
<RAOF> The code name is indeed Intrepid Ibex.
<bsnider> i don't care if they call it <expletive> <expletive>
<bsnider> as long as it work
<dupondje> whats the bugnumber of not possible to goto all sites ?
<bsnider> i didn't copyt hat
<bsnider> what's the question?
<dupondje> I saw passing a bug of people not be able to visit all webpages ?
<bsnider> there's a bug where fireforks crashes on fl ash sites
<EagleSn> hello i am thinking in installing Intrepid, is hre too many problems with it now?
<rski> dunno chek known problems EagleSn
<EagleSn> where?
<rski> the release notes
<carandraug> EagleSn: like I was telling you at #ubuntu I did had a load of problems but only with my graph card and wireless adaptor. I also had to use Hardy kernel to solve them and make a small edit of my xorg
<rski> or bugzilla
<EagleSn> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing isn't?
<EagleSn> i wont have problems with my graphics card or wifi
<EagleSn> i havent wifi
<literal> EagleSn: I had these problems:
<literal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/264019
<EagleSn> and my card is well supported by open drivers
<literal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/267627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264019 in linux "unable to visit some websites and ftpsites with 2.6.27-2" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267627 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "XVideo is garbled on r300 (dup-of: 267612)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267612 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "green lines when playing video" [Undecided,New]
<literal> but there are workarounds
<EagleSn> carandraug i wil ltry only updating GNOME to intrepid version lol
<carandraug> EagleSn: won't that trigger a lot of dependencies?
<EagleSn> may be
<EagleSn> i have no fear to apt
<EagleSn> i am using Debian and Ubuntu since four years
<carandraug> EagleSn: you'll probably have to end up updating a lot of stuff to get it. Also, in the xorg.conf I had to add the emulate3buttons manually. Somehow it went away
<EagleSn> ok its time to do experiments
<carandraug> EagleSn: good luck
<EagleSn> i want to see if that option in Intrepid fixes my issue
<EagleSn> i really hate it
<carandraug> EagleSn: I find it strange. Despite the appearance of that option, my panels didn't use to move around even though I didn't use them on the standard place
<EagleSn> may be i am going to break Gnome
<EagleSn> Gnome panels continue swapping in Intrepid version and being locked
<carandraug> EagleSn: wow! That was fast. Updating to intrepid took me almost 3 hours. Well, I have no idea what to do. Have you googled it? Someone may have tumbled upon the same issue
<EagleSn> i dude it
<EagleSn> i only have updated Gnome
<EagleSn> now i have your Gnome panel version
<carandraug> EagleSn: hmm, ok
<EagleSn> the strange is that it only happens when i reboot, not if i logout session or if i restart X server
<carandraug> EagleSn: I've found a thread about it on ubuntu forums (though he says the panels switch even he logs out) but no one solved it
<EagleSn> i am investigating over it
<EagleSn> i think the first pane lto be loaded is located at the bottom
<bsnider> what do you mean the panels are swapping?
<EagleSn> i think the first panel to be loaded is located at the bottom
<EagleSn> they swap possition
<bsnider> i'd certainly start by blowing away all gconf settings
<bsnider> that's where that stuff is located
<bsnider> it will delete all your user customizations, but you'll start with a fresh gnome desktop
<carandraug> EagleSn: isn't your problem with the panels moving away from where you placed them? That's their problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=799626&highlight=panel+gnome
<bsnider> in other words, the .gconfd directory in your home folder
<carandraug> EagleSn: or you search for the option with gconf-editor before going everything to default. I've been looking for it but don't knew where it is
<EagleSn> the panels swap ther possition when both are at the bottom of the screen
<bsnider> both shouldn't be at the bottom of the screen to start with
<EagleSn> i want ot have them at the bottom of the screen
<bsnider> ok
<bsnider> good luck with that
<dupondje> I got 2 network cards
<dupondje> 1 with DHCP, 1 with Static ip
<carandraug> bsnider: why do you say that? Is it that hard? I never tried myself as I only use one panel on the top but I thought it should be possible
<dupondje> and i'm getting 'No host to route'
<dupondje> when trying to wget etc :(
<dupondje> apt-get works btw :s
<carandraug> EagleSn: if placing two bars in the same side of the monitor is that hard, maybe you should ask in ##Gnome
<EagleSn> i was asking in Gnome
<ripps> Everytime I try to install Intepid Ibex through "update-manager -d" I get an error at step 2 while calculating packages. How do I get past this?
<ripps> Apparently it crashes when marking ubuntu-desktop for upgrade.
<DanaG> That's odd... things keep getting OOM-killed.
<DanaG> (out-of-memory).
<DanaG> But I'm nowhere near full memory+swap usage.
<DanaG> I have 2.5 gigs of RAM and 1 gig of swap.
<DanaG> Oh, and my gnome panel keeps hanging on load.
<danbhfive> sounds like bugs
<ripps> Everytime I try to install Intepid Ibex through "update-manager -d" I get an error at step 2 while calculating packages. How do I get past this? Apparently it can't mark ubuntu-desktop for upgrade.
<danbhfive> ripps: you know that intrepid is alpha, right?
<ripps> Yes, I want to help with finding bugs
<danbhfive> ripps: well, you just found one, ubuntu-desktop is broken  : )    I dunno, you can always use the command line if you want to upgrade.  But keep in mind, you should be prepared to have to reinstall, and lose everything on that partition.  I'm wary of helping you till you confirm that you grok that
<ripps> danhbfive: Yes, this isn't the first time I've test pre-release ubuntu software. Should I just wait a couple days to see if it's fixed? I guess I should file a bug report, huh?
<danbhfive> ripps: I suggest that you upgrade with the alternate cd, which can be found here, and also, there is other good info:http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha5
<danbhfive> ripps: how much harddisk space do you have?
<IdleOne> are the repos down?
<danbhfive> no
<IdleOne> hmmm I am getting a error 400
<ripps> danbhfive: 120gb
<ripps> danbhfive: 90gb free
<danbhfive> ripps: personally, I think you should make a separate partition, of like 10g, and do a clean install there
<IdleOne> E: Method gave invalid 400 URI Failure message
<danbhfive> IdleOne: whats the address of the repo?
<ripps> Hmm... not a bad idea, but I'll have to find a blank cd to burn an iso on.
<IdleOne> danbhfive: main server and also mit.edu is giving the same error
<danbhfive> ripps: o yeah, I forget that Im using a rw cd.  It makes it easier, less wasteful
<literal> IdleOne: are you having this problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/264019
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264019 in linux "unable to visit some websites and ftpsites with 2.6.27-2" [Undecided,New]
<IdleOne> I did not have any issues this morning
<IdleOne> least nothing like that
<danbhfive> IdleOne: my bad, Im running hardy atm.  I have tons! of trouble with networking and intrepid
<literal> repos work fine here in intrepid
<IdleOne> well this is very annoying
<IdleOne> gui and cli give same errors. was hoping it was just a gui thing
<danbhfive> have you tried firefox?
<IdleOne> yes it is working
<IdleOne> no issues with firefox
<chronographer>  http://pastebin.com/m1c9b242b    i get this error compiling rt73 wireless drivers.. can anyone help?
<IdleOne> can someone tell me what this error means E: Method gave invalid 400 URI Failure message?
<IdleOne> glxinfo and libbonobo closed unexpectedly. when I try to report the bug I get a window that tells me they are not genuine ubuntu packages
<bsnider> glxinfo cannot close because it is not a program and it is also not  a package. glxinfo is a command
<chronographer> I have an issue where wireless drops out every now and then, I wonder if there is a way to automatically bring it back up after this happens?
<bsnider> what kind if wifi card do you have?
<chronographer> rt73
<chronographer> using built in drivers with 2.6.27-1-generic
<bsnider> is it running right now?
<chronographer> above is errors from trying to compile newer drivers... Yeah its running
<bsnider> can you hop into a terminal and run lsmod for me please?
<bsnider> see if there's a module there called mac80211
<chronographer> http://pastebin.com/m58d79a1b
<bsnider> fyi i'm not trying to help you i'm trying to get information for my own purposes
<chronographer> mac80211              217076  2 rt2x00usb,rt2x00lib
<chronographer> cfg80211               32392  2 rt2x00lib,mac80211
<chronographer> oh really? why?
<bsnider> if you check iwconfig you'll see a device called "master0" or some such thing
<chronographer> wlan0wmaster0  no wireless extensions.
<chronographer> sorrym thats wmaster0
<bsnider> the way mac80211 is supposed to work is it does the heavy lifting and the module it uses is just a softmac driver
<bsnider> on my system this driver is called ath5k
<bsnider> it casues hard lockups, aka kernel crashes
<bsnider> it also loses the connection from time to time
<chronographer> what does this mean? I don't get lock ups, just lost connection... it sucks as if I leave the machine on all night ... internet jsut stops
<chronographer> so torrents stop torrenting
<bsnider> the only difference is that on mine, when it tried to reconnect, the kernel goes kaput
<danbhfive> i have 2 wifi cards, one is an atheros, and the other uses ndiswrapper.  Both have connection problems
<bsnider> one is an atheros?
<bsnider> what kind of atheros?
<chronographer> damn... thats no good! I guess I should feel lucky then. do you think me writing a a script for a cron job or sometihng would be worthwhile ?
<danbhfive> 522?
<danbhfive> one sec
<chronographer> to check network is up, set it up if its not...
<danbhfive> dwa-552
<bsnider> i suppose you could do that
<danbhfive> its a belkin n adapter, pci connection
<chronographer> sounds hard though, need to get sudo to allow to do stuff without paswrod and stuff...
<bsnider> right so you'd be using the ath9k driver
<danbhfive> mk
<bsnider> it's not belkin though, it's d-link
<danbhfive> oh yeah, that was a brain fart
<bsnider> are you able to connect to a router using that card?
<danbhfive> thats hard to answer
<bsnider> chronographer, you could try uninstalling network-manager and replacing it wiht wicd
<bsnider> that does reconnect automatically
<danbhfive> I think it connects  (im on hardy atm btw, using madwifi, but its not even connected right now)
<bsnider> that card doesn't work with madwifi
<chronographer> really? I'm trying rutilt now, it brings me to another problem... I can't add items to my sessions startup. I get 'the command cannot be empty' whatever the command i put in there
<bsnider> try it with wicd
<chronographer> ok
<chronographer> is it in repos?
<bsnider> no
<chronographer> =)
<bsnider> it's in the cloud
<danbhfive> bsnider: so this page is wrong?  http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=718244
<bsnider> it's misleading
<bsnider> that driver doesn't work
<chronographer> will the hardy wicd package be ok?
<bsnider> it isn't stable
<bsnider> yes it will
<bsnider> i tried ti
<bsnider> it works fine
<chronographer> on intrepid?
<bsnider> yes
<chronographer> great
<danbhfive> well, i think you are correct, since it doesnt seem to be picking up an ip address
<bsnider> the problem i had with ath9k is htat i couldn't connect to a new-ish d-link router but i could connect to and old apple router
<chronographer> whats the command for wicd gui?
<chronographer> nvm
<literal> jockey...is that the crash reporter?
<bsnider> no
<bsnider> jockey is the restricted-drivers-manager
<literal> ah
<danbhfive> hehehe, the name changes drive me crazy sometimes!
<danbhfive> erm, hmmm
<danbhfive> bsnider: you are correct, those madwifis dont work at all
<DanaG> Odd... blueproximity unlocks... but it won't lock.
<bsnider> they abandoned that stuff in favour of ath5k
<DanaG> Odd... blueproximity unlocks... but it won't lock.
<literal> we heard
<DanaG> Oh, sorry.
<DanaG> I thought I put the message in two different channels.  =þ
<DanaG> Aah, fixed it.
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> "need to download 300 MB of updates"
<pwnguin> guess im off to watch a movie or something
<danbhfive> bsnider: bah, you were correct.  madwifi is phail
<bsnider> yeah you have to use ath9k
<bsnider> which is in intrepid
<bsnider> i wish i could blame the hard lockups on network-manager because i don't want to keep using madwifi
<bsnider> and network-manager is full of bugs right now
<bsnider> but i don't think anybody else has hard lockups with it
<danbhfive> zomg it is, nm-applet was disconnecting allot, as discussed earlier.  I think even my dhcp client was throwing a few errors.  I've given up on trying to make it work atm.
<danbhfive> how hard are your lockups?  when ever my net goes bad, all my apps kinda start to freeze, then keyboard goes, but my mouse always stays movable, even thought everything else is at a stand still
<bsnider> really? that's interesting. i also lose the mouse
<DanaG> Oh hey, anybody here use OpenOffice 3 (beta or rc or whatever)?
<DanaG> I didn't even know about it until I saw somebody ask about it earlier.
<DanaG> I know it won't be included in Intrepid... but I'm just curious: any must-have new features?
<literal> http://development.openoffice.org/releases/3.0.0rc1.html
<literal> man, those release notes are a horrible read
<DanaG> Wow, mega horizontal scroll.
<DanaG> Wow, trendlines.... I had noticed a lack of those... =þ
<DanaG> Why the heck do things keep getting OOM-killed?
<DanaG> Argh, for some reason, things keep getting OOM killed.... even though I'm only at 50% memory usage, and zero percent swap usage.  That exit was one of them.
<rski> no idea
<Reed_Solomon> man something seems to be eating all my memory. maybe compiz.. i dunno.  or it could be the driver for my intel GM45 chip.  but its slowly eating into my physical memory
<Reed_Solomon> and ive got 3 gigs
<Reed_Solomon> just an observation, not really complaining.  I guess it could be plasma/kde 4 too. hard to determine really
<Reed_Solomon> still better than vista
<literal> why don't you check what's using all this memory then?
<Reed_Solomon> how
<literal> top, for example
<Reed_Solomon> oh yeah
<literal> shift+m to sort by memory usage
<Reed_Solomon> xorg/plasma/compiz in that order, then python.
<Reed_Solomon> everything seems to be eating memory though.  kmix is at 214m, of all things.
<Reed_Solomon> compiz seems really lite in comparison at 261m
<DanaG> I also keep getting out-of-memory kills.
<DanaG> It's really rather irritating.
<DanaG> ... especially when I get an out-of-memory kill while my 2.5 gigs of RAM is only half used... and my swap is entirely empty.
<Reed_Solomon> you using kde 4 DanaG?
<DanaG> Nope, I'm using Gnome.
<RAOF> Reed_Solomon: That'd be the virtual size of the programs, I'd guess.  That's the size of their address space, which might involve all sorts of things - all the shared libs it uses, any files it's mmapped, PCI address space it's using, etc.
<DanaG> I also get an OOM kill when I switch FROM compiz TO metacity.....
<Reed_Solomon> RAOF:  true
<DanaG> ... it actually killed nautilus and pidgin.
<RAOF> DanaG: Which is fairly wierd.
<DanaG> Another time, I was running an update in update-manager.... and it killed... nautilus, pidgin, and quodlibet.
<DanaG> Or something like that.
<RAOF> DanaG: The OOM killer isn't renound for killing the memory hogs, no.
<DanaG> Well, what's even weirder is, it's killing even when I have plenty of memory space left.
 * RAOF wonders idly just why people with ATI and Intel cards install the nvidia drivers.
<DanaG> It seems to be doing it when I'm under heavy load, such as with high iowait usage.
<Reed_Solomon>   http://pastebin.com/d2fd002dd for my top output
<Reed_Solomon> i installed kinfocenter, and im just watching my free physical memory slowly go from 2.5/3 gigs to 1.2 gigs
<RAOF> Reed_Solomon: Looking at the top output nothing seems to be taking an excessive amount of memory.
<Reed_Solomon> its really quite hypnotic
<Reed_Solomon> RAOF: maybe its the driver for my intel card?
<RAOF> With the exception of Xorg, for which 300Mb seems unusually high.
<Reed_Solomon> gm45 intel card, so it could be buggy
<Reed_Solomon> rather onboard but its relatively new
<RAOF> Possibly.  I'm not really sure what *normal* Xorg mem usage should look like; your card doesn't actually have any vram, for examlpe.
<RAOF> Presumably the system memory it's using as vram is getting accounted for in Xorg, but I'm not sure.
<RAOF> It's also possible it's just a driver bug, of course.
<Reed_Solomon> possibly
<Reed_Solomon> http://pastebin.com/d702e54b8 (shows dmesg |grep intel)
<Reed_Solomon> ill assume its a bug in my X driver
<Reed_Solomon> seems the most logical conclusion
<Reed_Solomon> i guess I could try killing X and see what happens when I restart
<Reed_Solomon> what do you think
<Reed_Solomon> oddly enough my /var/log/ directory was taking almost 80 gigs the other day
<RAOF> Heh.  That can cause some fun!
<Reed_Solomon> heh
<RAOF> I forget what of mine was filling / with logs.
<Reed_Solomon> well i figured it out pretty quickly i forget what I did
<Reed_Solomon> i was copying a dvd for my sister and im like.. what, out of space? its a new laptop!
<Reed_Solomon> i deleted it without looking though
<Reed_Solomon> as i was rather in a hurry
<Reed_Solomon> still surprised
<RAOF> Anyway, I'd _expect_ your free physical memory to slowly decrease as stuff gets cached in; I'm not sure if kinfocentre will count that as 'free' though.
<RAOF> I'm not yet convinced it's an honest-to-goodness bug, unless Xorg's memory consumption continues to increase.
<Reed_Solomon> it was 230 before, now its 248m
<RAOF> Wake me when it's > 500 :)
<Reed_Solomon> heh
<Reed_Solomon> if i can still type
<Reed_Solomon> ill let you know
<RAOF> What?  You can't drop 500Mb on Xorg?  How much ram is in that thing?
<Reed_Solomon> 3 gigs
<RAOF> Pfft.
<RAOF> You'll easily be able to type with X taking up 500Mb.  That's less than half your memory!
<Reed_Solomon> yah probably
<Reed_Solomon> unless something else happens
<RAOF> (Much less).
<Reed_Solomon> yes yes 1/6th of my memory
<Tamagotono> Reed_Solomon: just wondering if you are using a laptop or desktop that has the g45 chipset
<Reed_Solomon> laptop
<Reed_Solomon> thinkpad sl400
<Reed_Solomon> just got it last week
<Tamagotono> you are able to use the laptop's display?
<Reed_Solomon> yep
<Tamagotono> I just bought a sony vgn-fw140e with x4500MHD and can only use external video with the Intel driver.
<Reed_Solomon> really
<Reed_Solomon> huh
<rski> oh noez =(
<Tamagotono> I am using the VESA driver at 1024x768 on my 1600x900 display!
<Reed_Solomon> you mean the external display is 1600x900 and you can only get 1024x768 vesa?
<Reed_Solomon> or is that the LCD max
<Tamagotono> no, external works fine.  Laptop display is 1600x900 but in order to use it at all I have to use VESA and the best I can manage with that driver is 1024x768.
<Reed_Solomon> im using the latest kernel/Xorg from intrepid and its working with the intel driver with xv and openGL working pretty good, got compiz going
<fargiolas> how can I restore power button binding to shutdown-restart-suspend instead of fast-user-switch-applet?
<Reed_Solomon> I haven't tried it on my external monitor, but i did try the HDMI output and VGA output to a vizio TV and with a bit of coaxing worked
<Tamagotono> interepid automatically configured it for you no problem (onboard display)
<Tamagotono> ?
<Reed_Solomon> Tamagotono, i think so..  i suppose you could try doing a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" if you haven't already
<Reed_Solomon> xorg.conf suggests that
<Tamagotono> been there done that!  :)
<Tamagotono> I even tried Mandriva to verify that it is not just an ubuntu bug.  No luck there either... :(
<Reed_Solomon> ah. well.. thats the extent of my Xorg knowledge, as I don't really get where things are being configured in ubuntu now for xorg
<RAOF> Tamagotono: Got an Xorg.0.log?
<Tamagotono> I'm with you there!  A lot more going on behind the scene now.
<Tamagotono> I can generate one easy enough.. I have never posted one before on IRC where do I put it? pastebin something or other?
<Reed_Solomon> id use pastebin
<Reed_Solomon> dont wanna flood
<Tamagotono> give me a few and I'll post it...
<RAOF> Tamagotono: You're probably interested in the "pastebinit" package.
<Reed_Solomon> i wouldnt mind at least figuring out how to get my middle thinkpad mouse button to act as a scroll
<DanaG> Hmm, I like the latest Synaptics Xorg driver... it deals much better with moisture (such as water) than previous versions.
<Reed_Solomon> i dont web browse in the bath
<Reed_Solomon> :)
<DanaG> Oh, but what about when you have a glass of ice water or something, and get condensation on your hands?
<Reed_Solomon> i wipe it on my shirt
<Reed_Solomon> shirts. the universal napkin
<DanaG> Oh yeah, scrolly thing: there's an option:
<DanaG> EmulateWheelButton
<DanaG> I've moved my synaptics tweaks from xorg.conf into an fdi file.
<Tamagotono> OK, I just pasted my Xorg.0.log at http://paste.ubuntu.com/44813/ this is with me trying to use the Intel driver.
<RAOF> Tamagotono: Hm.  And what happens?  That looks like it should be displaying something on LVDS
<Reed_Solomon> yah i dont see why it shouldnt
<Tamagotono> the screen turns bright white and if you watch it, you can see it fade to black over a period of 20 minutes or so...  It acts like its working but just doesn't display anything.
<RAOF> Hm.  Sounds like it's not quite driving your LVDS right.
<Tamagotono> If I switch to a different VT then back to VT7, I can see an after image of the text on the screen, just in reverse...
<RAOF> Yeah, the modesetting sounds borked.
<RAOF> Bug filing time!
<Tamagotono> Yeah! -- my first bug report!  I'll figure out how to do it, and get it posted tonight.
<Reed_Solomon> So now that dpkg automagically generates your xorg.conf, where do you put your mouse configuration stuff like emulatewheelbutton?
<Reed_Solomon> Tamagotono, if you love going to the dentist, you'll love filing bug reports
<Reed_Solomon> im such a bitter person
<Tamagotono> I hate going to the dentist... they always use novicane, it dulls the sensation... :)
<Tamagotono> thats why I just do my own dental work.
<Fallenou> hi, has somebody tested the 802.1x with the new network manager ? (intrepid alpha) ?
<Fallenou> 802.1x on wired network
<Reed_Solomon> i gave up on network manager and use wicd
<RAOF> Fallenou: Not that I know of; most places I could plug my laptop into feel that physical access is pretty much enough of a security measure.
<zniavre> !bug samba
<RAOF> Fallenou: Feel free to test it, though ;)
<Fallenou> i think i tested it
<Fallenou> and i never manage to get it work
<zniavre> hello all of you
<Fallenou> but i will try again i'm not sure of my tests
<RAOF> You're testing the 0.7 packgages in Intrepid right now?
<DanaG> Reed_Solomon: try looking in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-x11-input.fdi   -- copy it to /etc/hal/fdi/policy and edit it.
<DanaG> You'll have to add x11_option things:
<Fallenou> yes it's 0.7.0 on intrepid alpha 4
<DanaG> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<Fallenou> RAOF < on my campus (university neighbourhood) i enabled 802.1x wired authentification with password/login/mac address over ldap server
<Fallenou> and it works well with the network manager of Hardy Heron
<DanaG> or look at other ones in 10osvendor, such as the synaptics one.
<Reed_Solomon> thanks DanaG
<Fallenou> i added an entry in the menu of the network manager (on hardy) and i just have to click on it and it does the authentification + dhcp request and i'm totally OK, btw i never found out how to make it automatic
<Fallenou> if someone know (i know i'm not on the right channel for hardy :p)
<RAOF> Wow.  The fluendo guys are really responsive.
<RAOF> Fallenou: I'd file a bug if you'd like Intrepid to work; I don't think too many people are testing wired authentication.
<Fallenou> ok
<Fallenou> i will do more testing tomorrow
<Fallenou> i'm not on the campus right now
<Fallenou> i'd like to thank you the UI for new network manager is really good
<Fallenou> there is pretty much all the thing about network in there o_o
<Fallenou> RAOF < do you know how to add a VPN connection ? all the buttons are disactivated (in grey) "Add" "Edit" "Delete" etc :o
<RAOF> Fallenou: You'd need to install the various network-manager-*vpn packages, I think.
<Reed_Solomon> http://mvogt.wordpress.com/2008/08/15/xorg-evdev-and-emulatewheel/ <- google rules, thanks again danag
<Reed_Solomon> huh, without capitalization, that looks like "da nag"
<Fallenou> ooooh
<Fallenou> it would be great to be done automatically if i click on "Add" :)
<Fallenou> just like totem recognizes missing codec and download it
<Fallenou> because all i see is disactivated buttons
<RAOF> Right; that would probably require PackageKit to be useful.
<Fallenou> RAOF < last question (i think :p) is there specific network manager for Xubuntu ? (xfce) ?
<RAOF> No.
<Fallenou> ok, i use the one from gnome
<RAOF> At least, I don't think so.  nm-applet is gtk, it should fit nicely in Xubunut.
<Fallenou> yes it does
<Fallenou> ok i thank you a lot for answering my questions :)
<Fallenou> keep going ubuntu team you do nice work :D
<Reed_Solomon> yes im quite impressed with intrepid.
<Reed_Solomon> anyone started speculation on the next j series names?
<Reed_Solomon> i figure its either jumping jaguars, or jiggly jellyfish
<Reed_Solomon> what else is there
<zniavre> The Jaunty Jackalope
<Reed_Solomon> theres no such animal
<zniavre> it's kind of rabbit no ?
<Tamagotono> my vote is for Jovial Jackel
<stefanlsd> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jackalope
<Reed_Solomon> coulda gone with jackrabbit then
<zniavre> :-D
<Reed_Solomon> madness
<DanaG> how about a jackal?
<DanaG> oh, already got it.
 * DanaG goes off to bed.
<DanaG> wtf... power button isn't initating shutdown.
<zniavre> DanaG:  you should disconnect your session come back to gdm and rebbot with option menu
<zniavre> he found alone ...   :o)
<Tamagotono> OK, it took me a while but I finally posted my first Bug report!  Bug #268036
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268036 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Solid white screen that fades when using INTEL video driver on X4500MHD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268036
<x1250> my vote goes to: Jovial Jackal
<sveri_> hey folks, i cannot install kdebase-runtime anymore: kopete: Depends: kdebase-runtime (>= 4:4.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<Tamagotono> sveri_: try sudo apt-get install -f kdebase-runtime
<sveri_> Tamagotono:  Depends: kdebase-runtime-data (>= 4:4.1.1-0ubuntu4) but it is not going to be installed
<Tamagotono> odd, the -f should have it get what is needed.  try sudo apt-get -f install kdebase-runtime kdebase-runtime-data   see how that works...
<sveri_> yea, works out the same: Depends: kdebase-runtime-data (>= 4:4.1.1-0ubuntu4) but 4:4.1.1-0ubuntu3 is to be installed Depends: kde-icons-oxygen (>= 4:4.1.1-0ubuntu4) but 4:4.1.1-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<sveri_> ah, but it seems like apt-get -f install kdebase-runtime kdebase-runtime-data kde-icons-oxygen works, at least he's downloading and not breaking
<sveri_> now he breaks with: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime_4%3a4.1.1-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/ksvgtopng', which is also in package kdelibs4-dev
<Tamagotono> sounds like they have some broken packages.  not much to do until they fix them.
<Tamagotono> Sorry to leave you in a learch, but I am going to bed.  Good night.
<Tamagotono> Thanks to everyone for your help.  especiall Reed_Solomon and RAOF
<nacho> Hi
<nacho> I was wondering... why did you remove the svn_version.h file from libsvn-dev package?
<nacho> I asked the package mantainer and he said me that he made the package for debian and in debian that file exists
<nacho> this file is needed for detection in gtranslator and anjuta (in a near future)
<void^> file a bug against the package
<nacho> ok
<frybye> I have kubuntu 8.04 with kde3 and kde4.1 - if I do a sudo distro update.. will I have to install everything again or will i still have my stuff and or will both kde be avail etc etc..?
<frybye> ah ha - I have just read the #-header - better forget this for now...
<gnomefreak> whhat is the command to use nvidia to generate xorg.conf?
<remu> Hey everyone, I installed Intrepid last night, because I just got a brand new HP dv4t, and using Hardy, neither my wireless, nor my sound functioned properly, however running the latest alpha gets me a working wireless card, but I am still having problems
<remu> gnomefreak: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<gnomefreak> remu: thanks
<remu> np
<remu> The issue I seem to be having with my sound is that it seems to be repeating in short bursts, I have to mute my speakers to be able to function, because GDM will set it off, and I just get this "ding ding ding ding" kind of sound, like a repeat of the first little bit of the startup sound, I tried this:http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5587712&postcount=472 in the hopes that that might fix things, but that didn't help
<gnomefreak> remu: you need to uncomment it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<gnomefreak> it should be the last one in that file
<gnomefreak> be back in a few
<remu> http://pastebin.com/d714ea78c thats my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, does anyone know what gnomefreak was talking about? because all of my options are uncommented, do i need to add something to it?
<Pici> remu: He was referring to the snd_pcsp entry
<remu> but thats already uncommented, so I take it I'm outta luck with that attempt eh
<Pici> remu: It may not be related to that bug then
<remu> well that sucks, lol
<nastas> anyone knows about tvtuners?
<nastas> i'm on a laptop trying to make my pcmci tv tuner to work
<IdleOne> http://imagebin.ca/view/zG2MXbcx.html was told yesterday that glxinfo is not a program therefore can't be closed unexpectedly. so why do I have this screenshot?
<MrKennie> of course it's a program
<cbr> hello, l10n in intrepid still seems to be broken (at kde4 at least)
<JontheEchidna> cbr: broken? Is this with this morning's updates?
<cbr> no, it has been like this all the time with kde4 in intrepid
<`Matir> In intrepid, what's the best java plugin available for amd64?
<MrKennie> `Matir: does openjdk work?
<`Matir> MrKennie, does not seem to work properly... trying to use a java-based ssh/console client and I just get a grey box... the java test page on Sun's site shows stuff (version info and all), but the animation flickers ridculously
<MrKennie> hm, there's icedtea too, not sure what the difference is though
<void^> probably little difference. sun doesn't have a 64bit browser plugin so existing plugins are all based on gcj code afaik
<`Matir> any idea how can I make firefox use icedtea instead?  I've installed the packages, but it still uses openjdk, and I can't find an alternative in /etc/alternatives
<void^> xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so in alternatives
<`Matir> only offers /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/amd64/gcjwebplugin.so
<void^> !info icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<`Matir> actually... hrrm
<ubottu> icedtea-gcjwebplugin (source: icedtea-gcjwebplugin): Java plugin based on IcedTea and gcjwebplugin. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 63 kB, installed size 164 kB
<`Matir> yeah, I have that installed
<`Matir> what's weird is that file is actually part of the icedtea package and not an openjdk package
<void^> meh, just link to it manually.. doubt it will work better anyways
<`Matir> can one nspluginwrapper the 32-bit java from sun?
<`Matir> ah, apparently not
<`Matir> well, that sucks for java options for amd64 :\
<MrKennie> yea, like a lot of stuff
<void^> i usually end up using 32bit firefox if i need flash or java
<frank2424> anybody know if the latest intrepid daily iso boots in VirtualBox?
<carandraug> Hi! I can't use the left and right mouse buttons at same time to copy paste text as I used to in Hardy and before. I've checked the xorg.conf file and the option "Emulate3Buttons" "true" is there
<`Matir> void^, does a 32 bit ff require a chroot?  I know it used to, but haven't tried it lately
<unavailable> having problems with hibernate
<unavailable> i click the power button and choose hibernate, it locks the screen
<unavailable> i type sudo hibernate, it complains about a tuxonice binary not found
<void^> `Matir: no, but i'm not sure if the 32bit libs package includes all dependencies on ubuntu
<unavailable>  Tuxonice binary signature file not found
<unavailable> anyone get hibernate working?
<MrKennie> I've not tried with intrepid but it mostly works in hardy
<MrKennie> for me that is. I can't speak for everyone
<unavailable> does your usb fail after hibernate?
<unavailable> this was a problem I had in hardy
<MrKennie> I actually got rpc crashes but that's a known bug anyway
<MrKennie> usb seemed fine
<MrKennie> I just don't bother using it because it's just as fast to shutdown and start from cold when I need it.
<MrKennie> sometimes faster
<unavailable> yah, I was notified about this because of the bug I subscribed to while in hardy, and I want to see if it still exists
<unavailable> but i cannot hibernat
<unavailable> e  at all
<MrKennie> hibernation is currently an ongoing issue anyway
<MrKennie> probably will be for a long time too
<carandraug> Hi! I can't use the left and right mouse buttons at same time to copy paste text as I used to in Hardy and before. I've checked the xorg.conf file and the option "Emulate3Buttons" "true" is there
<`Matir> carandraug, odd, I have no problem even without that option
<`Matir> does your Xorg.0.log show anything?
<carandraug> `Matir: what do you mean by anything? I can pastebin it
<carandraug> `Matir: ohh, ok. Didn't seen you were talking about the log. One minute
<carandraug> `Matir: should I be looking for something specific? I grepped mouse but can't find anything special
<`Matir> carandraug, anything mouse related starting with (WW) or (EE)?
<carandraug> `Matir: http://paste.ubuntu.com/44941/  <-- only these lines
<carandraug> `Matir: the only stuff with errors and warnings were graph card and fonts related
<`Matir> carandraug, hrrm, using current intrepid updates?
<`Matir> anything special about your mouse?
<carandraug> `Matir: updated to intrepid yesterday. Mouse is from microsoft. Never seen anything special bout it
<`Matir> k, just making sure it wasn't one of those special mac mice or anything
<carandraug> `Matir: there's one thing though. I have to use the kernel 2.6.24-19 (the one I used with Hardy) to get decent resolution, even though I'm using metacity
<`Matir> ah
<`Matir> have you tried the more recent kernel (at reduced resolution) to see if it works there?  I don't think kernel version should change much, but you never know
<carandraug> `Matir: no. It hurts my head. With the latest kernel my resolutions drops to 640*480 with a crap refresh rate
<`Matir> I was just thinking to narrow it down, but like I said, I doubt that could cause it.
<carandraug> `Matir: and using the middle buttons is killing my scroll. It's a pain to scroll now and I've only used the middle button yesterday and today.
<carandraug> `Matir: yeah, you're right. I'll try it when I reboot
<`Matir> how does it kill your scroll?
<carandraug> `Matir: I mean kill in the sense that the scroll gets stuck every once in a while now. Never happened before, scroll was always smoth. Only now I understand why my brother's mouse scroll is crap. He always used the middle button instead of emulating it
<`Matir> weird... I use middle button/scroll for click and haven't had any trouble... guess it depends on the mouse though
<`Matir> I'm looking at changelogs now to see if I see anything that's changed since hardy
<carandraug> `Matir: probably. My brother's mouse is the same model as mine so it's probably related.
<`Matir> carandraug, it seems that input devices moved to evdev beginning with intrepid, so I suspect that's related... trying to find more now
<carandraug> `Matir: where do you see that? Can you give me the link?
<`Matir> carandraug, http://mvogt.wordpress.com/2008/08/15/xorg-evdev-and-emulatewheel/
<carandraug> `Matir: it's probably this line <merge key="input.x11_options.Emulate3Buttons" type="string">true</merge> but I only have preferences.fdi there
<`Matir> maybe you can create one like that and just update the info.product string
<carandraug> `Matir: he mention the need of a very recent xserver-xorg-input-evdev Wouldn't the one from INtrepid be enough?
<`Matir> carandraug, well, that's for his scrolling fix, not sure if it's required for emulate3buttons
<`Matir> trying to find more
<carandraug> `Matir: I was thinking about doing that. But I don't know what I should place on info.product
<`Matir> carandraug, actually, looks like you might be able to disable evdev per this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/199923
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 199923 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "evdev grabs all devices even if it's disabled" [Undecided,Fix released]
<`Matir> it's not very clear to me
<`Matir> carandraug, also, this has a lot on the new FDI files: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<carandraug> `Matir: guess I'll have to learn a new trick. edit fdi files. As if xorg.conf wasn't already an hassle :p
<`Matir> well, I'm hoping that by the time Intrepid comes out there should be sane fdi files for most hardware :)  hoping.
<gx009> if installation hangs/fails in amd machines try: http://deekayen.net/fedora-core-5-io-scheduler-cfq-registered-hang-fix
<gx009> interesting that an alpha1 disc booted up alright and the newer alpha5 needed this boot option
<Pici> Alpha1 didnt use 2.6.27
<gx009> am ecstatic about jumping into 2.6.28
<rski> why
<gx009> i wasted too much time on 2.6.27..
<rski> =)
<gx009> yay! finally am booting up into kubuntu 8.10
<bobesponja> gx009: I'm upgrading to kubuntu 8.10 right now, how is it going so far for you?
<gx009> its going ok.. but i forgot to format the partition so am going over it again
<fatal> If anyone is willing to triage the iproute bugs you have open in launchpad to see if they are still valid, I'd be willing to see if I can help solve them (if they are general enough to also apply to Debian which should be most that are actual iproute bugs rather then kernel or net-tools bugs).
<fatal> does anyone know if there's a way to link launchpad bugs to debian bugs and/or if a random user like me can close bugs in launchpad? See bug #260301
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260301 in iproute "routef is missing a man page. "routef --help" executes the script. It is DANGEROUS!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260301
<carandraug> `Matir: it's working. I added a file to policy, edited it. path to device was /dev/input/mouse1 :D So happy
<carandraug> `Matir: thanks a lot for your help
<cbovy> I found a regression with evolution in Intrepid, anyone can help me to confirm?
<milos_> hi allll
<cbovy> hi milos
<milos_> how we are doing today?
<cbovy> do you know how to tag a bug in launchpad so that it is listed with Intrepid?
<milos_> not really, i am using launchpad but I am not so god at it
<cbovy> I'm having some problems with Evolution. S/MIME in evolution composer doesn't work anymore since upgraded to intrepid.
<cbovy> I filed a bug report, but it isn't shown within the Intrepid list.
<`Matir> which intrepid list?
<milos_> i usually go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid and than click on 'Report a bug'
<cbovy> when I go to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid and then show bugs, my bug is not present in the list.
<cbovy> I did, but it seems that it is not nominated for Intrepid.
<cbovy> I filed this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/267879
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267879 in evolution "Evolution S/MIME fails" [Undecided,New]
<milos_> check that bug, maybe is tagged as private
<milos_> if shows it's private, maybe is that the reason
<`Matir> i think you have to hit "Nominate for release" and select intrepid there
<Pici> I'd ask in #ubuntu-bugs, I don't think that is necessary.
<cbovy> Pici: I'll ask it overthere.
<CarlFK> i just installed today's daily build  in qemu - when I shut down, it hangs after NetworkManager: <info? eth0 taking down device  http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/qemu1.png
<CarlFK> is this worth reporting somehwhere, or is it a bit too goofy?
<`Matir> CarlFK, one off or reproducible?
<CarlFK> `Matir: haven't tired.  i guess I can kill this session and boot/shutdown again
<fluteflute> Has anyone else got an issue with firefox opening in a semi-fullscreen mode?
<carandraug> fluteflute: no. But have you tried checking about:config to check for some fullscreen option and change it?
<fluteflute> Well its not actually firefox's fullscreen mode, just a normal firefox window which covers the panels and doesn't have the window border. I'll take a look though...
<mirak> hello
<mirak> are the multiproto drivers included in ibex interpid ?
<CarlFK> ﻿multiproto or ﻿﻿biarch support?
<mirak> CarlFK: what is it ?
<CarlFK> ﻿﻿﻿biarch = running 32 bit stuff on a x64 kernel
<fluteflute> I've reported a bug incase anyone else is having a similar problem: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/268253
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268253 in firefox "Firefox opens in a 'semi-fullscreen' mode" [Undecided,New]
<CarlFK> `Matir: kinda reproducible - I booted to single, and did #halt, and it didn't exit qemu either, but did get to "﻿System halted"   http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/qemu2.png
<crdlb> fluteflute: that is a compiz problem
<crdlb> well, metacity has the feature too, but it seems to be a tiny bit less broken there
<fluteflute> crdlb: thanks, thought it might be, i'll reassign
<fluteflute> whats the command for metacity replace again?
<crdlb> fluteflute: compiz-fusion-plugins-main provides a Workarounds plugin
<crdlb> which you can disable (or just disable 'legacy fullscreen support' within it)
<CarlFK> in 7 min I can try going all the way to the GUI login like I did before
<crdlb> personally, I hate that feature
<fluteflute> crdlb: thanks so much!
<crdlb> it's only still enabled for wine, which is the only app I know of which still isn't EWMH-compliant
<ToHellWithGA> is remote desktop/vnc broken now?
<ToHellWithGA> i tried to turn it on but i cannot connect
<pwnguin> question: which distro is most likely to be unpatched in the wild?
<rski> pwnguin: lfs
<pwnguin> hmm
<pwnguin> woa, wrong channel
<milosz> what's the best way to update to Intrepid?
<milosz> update from an installation CD?
<milosz> or simply using apt, and changing all the sources to "intrepid"?
<pwnguin> update manager
<pwnguin> it has a flag you can use at command line
<pwnguin> -c or -d
<pwnguin> the cd will have outdated packages anyways
<pwnguin> so this saves a bit of bandwidth perhaps
<milosz> pwnguin, ok i got it running, thanks
<milosz> hmm 1.2GB updates
<milosz> good i have a 30mpbs connection ^^
<bsnider> anybody getting that lovely thing where the video codecs reverse the blues and reds?
<pwnguin> cmyk versus rgb?
<bsnider> no it's just all the colours are normal except blues and reds are reversed, so everything that should be blue is red and vice versa
<edgy> Hi, firefox doesn't play sound in flash like in youtube, is it only me?
<rski> edgy: same here
<rski> dunno why, sound works elsewhere
<edgy> rski: thanks for the confirmation
<vistakiller1> same here with flash
<rski> Failed to initialize TTM buffer manager.  Falling back to classic.
<rski> not working yet >&
<doggymenz> there was an xorg-server-input-evdev update, and now my keyboard works strange
<doggymenz> arrow keys, page up/down, winkey, etc
<Turms> i'm having problems connecting to internet, first of all network-manager wishes i use dhcp, while i use static, but even if i configure it manually when i restart i doesn't preserve my settings, so i disinstalled network-manager
<Turms> but problems are still there, in fact i can ping an address but if i launch apt-get update or firefox it doesn't connect, route -n gives the right settings
<Turms> obviously the problem existed with network-manager as well
<Turms> apt-get update
<bsnider> Turms, everybody's having trouble with network-manager
<rski> not mw :)
<rski> me*
<cbr_> 0.7 isnt connecting to wifi
<cbr_> for me
<cbr_> 0.6 works
<dupondje> Turms: try playing with the 'System Device' checkbox
<dupondje> when u tick it off
<dupondje> set static ip
<dupondje> and then save it
<dupondje> then tick the System device checkbox
<dupondje> it sometimes remembers the static ip settings :p
<Turms> bsnider , dupondje thanks
<zniavre> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<milosz> hmm virtualbox-ose modules are not available for the current Intrepid kernel?
<rski> not that i know o
<rski> f
<rski> was looking for it today
<milosz> yeah strange
<rski> not really, just not done yet :)
<rski> or uploaded
<milosz> hmm i hope they'll appear soon-ish
<milosz> but i was warned before the upgrade to Intrepid :)
<milosz> about not using it on production systems
<milosz> thankfully this is not my work system
<bsnider> just use the non-open source one
<milosz> as in directly from Sun?
<katcita> hey
<katcita> I installed intrepid alpha5
<katcita> the install of intrepid went fine but it doesn't mount /home and when I try to mount /home it says /dev/sda3 already mounted or /home busy, yet 'mount' doesnt list /home as mounted
<katcita> any idea?
#ubuntu+1 2008-09-10
<ToHellWithGA> milosz: for what it's worth, virtualbox has repositories again
<ToHellWithGA> as of the 2.0.0 release you don't have to mess with downloading .deb files from Sun's website
<ToHellWithGA> a sudden outbreak of common sense allowed them to distribute via apt repositories despite the defintion of 128 bit encryption as "ammunition"
<ToHellWithGA> katcita: can you mount it anywhere else?
<milosz> ha ok great
<milosz> thanks
 * milosz checks it out
<ToHellWithGA> katcita: it probably really wanted to mount your partition as /media/disk or something along those lines so you would be able to use it
<ToHellWithGA> katcita: are there any lines in /etc/fstab that refer to sda3 (probably commented because fstab prefers referring to UUIDs rather than /dev/sdXY)
<ToHellWithGA> katcita: as a regular user i believe you can run "mount" in a terminal to see if/where it is mounted
<ToHellWithGA> katcita: if it has no line in /etc/fstab you can make a line for it to tell it explicitly to mount at /home, something like:
<ToHellWithGA> /dev/sda3  /home  ext3  relatime  0  2
<ToHellWithGA> you'd need to fill in the appropriate filesystem, of course, and i don't really know what "relatime" means but it was the default chosen by ubuntu when i installed and asked it to mount my partition as /home
<ToHellWithGA> katcita: marco
<ToHellWithGA> milosz: #vbox usually has great helpers when it comes to getting virtualbox to run on just about any distribution you can imagine
<katcita> ToHellWithGA: thats ok I fixed it
<ToHellWithGA> right on
<ToHellWithGA> was it automatically mounting in /media ?
<katcita> no, I rerun mout /home 5 minutes later and it worked
<milosz> ow
<ToHellWithGA> katcita: that's way wacky
<milosz> hmm no packages for I.I.
<Volkodav> anybody tried OO-3 RC1 -64 bit from their site
<bsnider> it's funny how many forum posts there are about network-manager
<ToHellWithGA> milosz: there are general packages for ubuntu are there not?
<milosz> ToHellWithGA, not sure
<milosz> no they're version specific
<ToHellWithGA> i'd think debian lenny might work
<ToHellWithGA> it is the most unstable debian
<ToHellWithGA> dunno if that would hose your ubuntu installation or not
<ToHellWithGA> let me try it :)
<ToHellWithGA> something is keeping my window decorations from being rearranged as i specified in gconf-editor's apps/metacity area
<ToHellWithGA> i chose close,minimize,maximize:menu yet the buttons never moved
<ToHellWithGA> historically the move has been instantaneous as soon as i finish editing the field
<ToHellWithGA> milosz: i have it running from the "lenny" version, although erstazi in #vbox recommended the "hardy" version
<milosz> what about the modules anyway?
<ToHellWithGA> i'd go with erstazi's suggestion then, if it doesn't work, tell him after you get the lenny version to work
<ToHellWithGA> the modules are built at installation time
<milosz> ahh
<ToHellWithGA> they're kernel-specific
<ToHellWithGA> so no worries on that front
<milosz> yeah i know hence the
<milosz> the question*
<ToHellWithGA> yeah it's cool.  just run "sudo invoke-rc.d vboxdrv restart"
<ToHellWithGA> maybe setup rather than restart if it isn't built yet
<Volkodav> anybody has xkb layout problem? It never worked since I upgraded to Intrepid
<Volkodav> I have my xorg setup correct Section "InputDevice I mean
<ToHellWithGA> crimsun: who sets the bot aliases?  it seems far from obvious that the package "kcontrol" was replaced with "systemsettings" as grepping an apt-cache search for kde control center does not return the new kde4 equivalent.  some kind of '!info kcontrol intrepid is !info systemsettings' would be ace
<ubuntu_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
 * RAOF suspects that doesn't apply to Intrepid
<ubuntu_> how do I get the latest ones?
<RAOF> Indeed it doesn't.
<RAOF> ubuntu_: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get full-uprgade"
<RAOF> Latest Ubuntu drivers.
<ubuntu_> nvidia drivers, I mean :S
<RAOF> Indeed.  That'll get you the latest Ubuntu-packaged nvidia drivers.
<ubuntu_> I always used alberto milone's envy script for installing them
<ubuntu_> as it had the lates ones
<RAOF> Right.  That is no more (because it broke stuff).
<ubuntu_> :(
<RAOF> There is EnvyNG, which is in the archives, and (might) has updated drivers.
<ubuntu_> yeahç
<RAOF> I'm unsure.  Is there any reason why you need newer drivers?
<ubuntu_> kde4
<RAOF> Then the latest drivers are already in Intrepid.
<ubuntu_> with nvidia kde4 sucks :(
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> Intrepid installed! rebooting, thanx RAOF, I'll try rigth now
<eeejay> so is there a way to get the fglrx drivers?
<RAOF> eeejay: Yes; same way as always.
<RAOF> eeejay: On the other hand, there's no way to get a _working_ fglrx driver, because it doesn't exist.
<eeejay> RAOF: you and your tricky answers!
<RAOF> eeejay: I'm fairly sure there's still not a fglrx which works with Xserver 1.5, which is what's in Intrepid.
<eeejay> RAOF: dkms bombs too many arguments to function ‘smp_call_function’
<RAOF> And even if it didn't, it wouldn't work.
<eeejay> i see
<ubuntu_> I hope my new x3100 intel graphics card latop wont have so many problems
<eeejay> ubuntu_: it is probably supported very well
<ubuntu_> he intrepid kde4 installer just stopped, it doesn't even tell you to reboot or congratulations, intrepid is installed!
<ubuntu_> you are supposed to press Quit?
<ubuntu_> or install again?
<ubuntu_> weird
<ubuntu_> nooooooooooooooooo      buggy installer
<bronson> I'm running Intrepid latest.  It panics on boot when my USB scanner is plugged in!
<bronson> It boots fine if it's unplugged, and it runs fine if I plug it in after boot.
<bronson> I'd paste the panic output but that's a LOT of typing...  Is there a better way of diagnosing this?
<bronson> Didn't happen under 2.6.26 of course.
<RAOF> bronson: A photo of the panic output would be good.  Testing that it doesn't happen on 2.6.27-1 would be good.
<RAOF> And these things would then go on a bug, filed against the linux package.
<bronson> OK.
<bronson> How do I downgrade to 2.6.27-1?  apt-cache search 2.6.27-1 shows nothing.
<RAOF> Ah.  You don't still have it installed?
<RAOF> Bah!
<bronson> I don't think so.  Let me make sure.
<bronson> nope.  I went a few weeks without upgrading.
<RAOF> Hm.  Then just mention that it works on 2.6.26, then.
<bronson> OK
<RAOF> Unless you've got a fair amount of time and want to be _really_ useful.
<bronson> haha, a bisect isn't possible this week.
<WelshDragon> For some reason all my logout, shutdown buttons have changed to an older style of layout. (Got the green man top right, and the logout button is in a seperate dialog to the shutdown etc buttons) Anyway to change it back?
<bronson> It would be kind of tough anyway.  The crash isn't 100% of the time.  It's probably ~60%.
<RAOF> That's pretty annoying.  File the bug; maybe someone else will have time for a bisect, or can give some pointers as to where it's likely to have broken.
<bronson> OK
<bsnider> bronson, maybe your bios is set to try usb devices on boot
<bronson> bsnider, the bios does initialize the keyboard.
<bronson> but the panic doesn't occur until right before X is launched...  that seems rather late for it to be a bios issue.
<bsnider> there are all kinds of usb updates in the .27 kernel
<milosz> i've got a problem with my keyboard
<milosz> the keys are all mapped wrong, e.g. cursor up causes GNOME to make a screenshot
<milosz> pgup/pgdown, home, pos1, insert and del don't work at all
<milosz> hmm strange i've unplugged it and now it works again
<milosz> seems like a problem with the hardware
<bsnider> alright everybody listen up
<bsnider> luke has just finished uploading pulseaudio 9.12 to his ppa
<bsnider> https://launchpad.net/~themuso/+archive
<bsnider> it needs to be tested if it has any chance of making it into intrepid
<bsnider> he was also supposed to add new versions of pavucontrol and paprefs but they're not in there yet
<milosz> is VT switching from X to console deliberately disabled?
<milosz> i checked with xev, the key events are allright
<milosz> but i can't switch to the console
<milosz> btw why is Intrepid such a grave alpha 1 month before the release?
<bsnider> 6 weeks from the release date
<bsnider> but if htey make the release date i'll eat my car
<milosz> i just thought the same
<bsnider> they've missed release dates before
<bsnider> i'm ok with them missing it if htey properly integrate the kernel and pulse and the latest alsa
<RAOF> Once, IIRC.
<milosz> and fix nvidia-glx
<milosz> on hardy with 177, everything was allright
<bsnider> it's not borken
<milosz> now on Intrepid with the included driver i get missing textures in f.e. Quake 3
<RAOF> 177 works fine on Intrepid.
<bsnider> RAOF and i are both using it
<milosz> i'm not saying it's entirely broken
<milosz> i'm running GNOME right now with compiz enabled
<RAOF> Ah, right.  That might be the case.
<milosz> but it also doesn't work entirely right
<bsnider> missing textures would be nvidia's fault
<RAOF> Right.  Beta driver, unfixable by us.
<milosz> well i'd agree but the same driver on Hardy works fine
<milosz> i know it can't possibly have anything to do with anything else but the nvidia driver
<milosz> logically
<RAOF> And?  The kernel's changed a bit since then.
<milosz> but still somehow here it's broken now
<bsnider> the kernel and x have both changed a lot
<milosz> i'm not really bitching, i'm just wondering if i should report ths
<milosz> this*
<RAOF> There may well be a change in behaviour of the kernel that the nvidia driver isn't up to date with.
<RAOF> milosz: It can't _hurt_ to report it.
<milosz> i guess it can't except increase the workload for the team
<RAOF> Worst case: no one checks nvidia-glx-* bugs.
<RAOF> Best case: nvidia check nvidia-glx-* bugs!
<RAOF> You're welcome to report it upstream to nvidia, though.
<bsnider> nvidia obviously has devs working on their linux driver
<bsnider> so it will be dealt with
<milosz> hmm i need to get into where to report that at nvidia
<RAOF> milosz: They've got a forum (uuurgh).
<bsnider> hold on a sec
<milosz> yeah that infamous forum
<RAOF> That's where you report bugs.
<milosz> damn that's unorganized
<RAOF> Yes.
<bsnider> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?s=96251eeaf782bd11f10d15b7ead3c669&f=14
<bsnider> report it there
<bsnider> start a new thread
<milosz> ok i've posted it
<cyphase> anyone know anything about the likelihood of liveusb being included on the 8.10 cd?
<burner> you mean usb-creator?
<bsnider> pulse 9.12 can't start anymore. alsa sound still works though
<killux> hey guys, is ibex up from download yet
<genii> Any word on official release date?
<milosz> lol you guys are good
<milosz> it's at the very least 3 weeks from any possible official release
<killux> is it very buggy, im downloading it right now
<milosz> if you don't want to meet anything unexpected, then don't use it
<literal> genii: yes, I believe it was announced long ago
<literal> October 30th
<genii> literal: Interesting. Devils Night
<milosz> hey
<milosz> bsnider, i've found the reason for the nvidia problem
<milosz> i don't know the details but the problem was, i had no permissions to access /dev/nvidia0 and /dev/nvidiactl
<milosz> the driver used something it called "indirect rendering" but that really couldn't have been indirect rendering in the usual sense, as it was still very fast
<genii> milosz: Probably not in plugdev group
<milosz> well i didn't change anything with my user since i've upgraded to Intrepid
<milosz> genii, i guess that's new in Intrepid then (?)
<milosz> no i know plugdev existed before
<milosz> hmm
<genii> milosz: Not sure. Just a lot of devices there won't work properly for some users created subsequent to original user unless added to plugdev group
<genii> Scanners particularly, for me
<milosz> yes i'm not in plugdev that's true
<milosz> it must be some kind of distro bug, either the requirement to be in plugdev is new or, well don't know
<RAOF> milosz: "Indirect rendering" doesn't imply no 3d acceleration, just as 'direct rendering' doesn't imply 3d acceleration.
<milosz> ok
<milosz> i'm not very good with that terminology
<RAOF> Yeah, not many people are.
<killux> what kernel is ibex using?
<killux> 2.6.25?
<RAOF> It's been a reasonable rule of thumb that "indirect rendering" == broken drivers, but that's changed.
<milosz> i'm gonna add a note to the thread on the nvidia forums
<RAOF> (Moreso that 'direct rendering' implied worknig drivers; mesa's swrast now gives you direct rendering in software)
<rski> killux: 2.6.27
<milosz> RAOF, so what does it mean then, direct rendering if not the fact that it's hardware accelerated?
<bsnider> RAOF, i thought direct rendering meant you're banging the hardware directly, bypassing software rendering
<bsnider> direct rendering in software? software rendering is not direct rendering
<crdlb> bsnider: yes, apples are also not oranges
<bsnider> software rendering like mesa provides is to me providing features that the hardware for whatever reason cannot handle
<bsnider> i could be wrong, but that's the way i understood it
<RAOF> bsnider, milosz: The direct/indirect-ness describes how the 3d client interacts with the underlying libGL (which then may or may not interface directly with the hardware).  Direct rendering has clients <-> libGL, indirect rendering has client <-> X <-> libGL
<bsnider> RAOF, i understand
<milosz> that's because X runs with root privileges?
<bsnider> so for people using the nvidia driver, the libgl then goes directly to the card
<milosz> i mean, indirect can still work if direct doesn't because X has root privileges
<milosz> hm maybe i have no idea what i mean :)
<RAOF> milosz: No, it's got nothing to do with the access rights X has.
<RAOF> bsnider: Correct.  nvidia's libgl _is_ the 3d driver.  Mesa drivers have hooks that mesa's libgl calls, basically.
<wbmj> Might someone be able to explain for all the daemon wrappers in sessions?
<bsnider> RAOF, i don't think apple has full hardware acceleration. if you look at glxinfo in the console, the output is not what you'd expect.
<bsnider> luke is already updating pulseaudio 9.12
<gx009> rtl8180 wireless driver does not work on kubuntu
<gx009> when i had ubuntu (gnome) it was working fine with whatever driver (if not the same) is installed with
<gx009> same puter too
<gx009> maybe gnome network manager is just better
<bronson> Wow, can anybody print in Intrepid?
<bronson> It just printed 15 sheets of 100% black.  And print preview doesn't work at all.
<bronson> It appears to be totally broken.
<bronson> Anybody else seeing this?
<bronson> Yep, Hardy works just fine with these files.
<milosz> i hope this doesn't repeat itself
<milosz> i had massive problems with printing when i switched to Hardy
<bronson> So did I.
<milosz> and it's a totally default PostScript LaserJet printer
<milosz> nothing speshul there
<bronson> Right now Intrepid is even more broken...
<milosz> let me just print a test page
<bronson> milosz, try a print preview on a multiple-page document.
<milosz> hmm oowriter is not installed
<milosz> letsee if i can find a PDF
<bronson> milosz, I can send you this one if you want.
<milosz> 2hmm it hangs
<milosz> bronson, ok
<milosz> bronson, DCC or mail?
<bronson> mail
<milosz> ok it's internalerror@gmail.com
<bronson> ok, it's on its way
<bronson> I wonder if it's due to this...?  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/pdf-as-standard-print-job-format
<milosz> total gibberish
<milosz> it prints just random ASCII
<milosz> god damn
<bronson> Our printers probably just have different failure modes when they receive garbage..
<milosz> yeah i guess
<bronson> Mine printed 100% black.  Probably used 10% of my toner cartridge on those 15 pages.
<milosz> i really really hate when that happens, because in my experience it takes an enormous effort to fix it
<milosz> "    * Linux workflow gets closer to Mac OS X" heh
<bronson> Yep. And we're pretty deep in this cycle to have something so important so utterly broken.
<milosz> fanboys ;)
<milosz> bronson, it looks just like shortly before 8.04
<milosz> i don't even know where to begin looking for the problem
<bronson> Me neither.  At least it's not obscure.  :)
<milosz> somehow, eventually, after a lot of T&E last time i fixed it
<bronson> I trust it'll be fixed before Intrepid ships.
<milosz> Having participated in the resolution process of when it appeared last time i can only hope so
 * gx009 installs debian 4.0 for entertainment purposes
<jerald> Can someone give me an SS to what II will look like?
<AnAnt> Hello, has anyone managed to get a "Mobile Broadband" connection working in NetworkManager?
<jscinoz> AnAnt, using NetworkManager 0.7? it should be quite easy provided your card is recognised
<jscinoz> should just show up as "Auto GSM Connection" in the menu on nm-applet
<AnAnt_> jscinoz: you mean that I shouldn't add a GSM connectino ?
<jscinoz> AnAnt, it shouldnt cause any issues if you do
<RAOF> Urgh.  SRUs?
<jscinoz> provided yo u enter the correct details for number (if its a UMTS/HSDPA/whatever it would be 2-3 digits) and username and password
<AnAnt_> jscinoz: well, if cellphone is connected via USB to laptop, isn't that considered as a sim card reader ?
<AnAnt_> jscinoz: ie. /dev/ttyACM0
<AnAnt_> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0421:043a Nokia Mobile Phones N70 USB Phone Parent
<jscinoz> AnAnt, i'm not sure, i have a dedicated HSDPA card, which makes /dev/ttyUSB0
<jscinoz> when you click on nm-applet there is no "Auto  GSM Connection" or similar?
<AnAnt_> jscinoz: nope
<jscinoz> and the phone itself is set up correctly?
<jscinoz> sometiems there is a setting on the phone that has to be changed.
<AnAnt_> jscinoz: should the card be in the laptop during boot ?
<AnAnt_> jscinoz: dunno what you mean by setup correctly, but I can connect using wvdial
<jscinoz> AnAnt, is this a card or a dedicated phone?
<AnAnt_> jscinoz: a phone
<AnAnt_> jscinoz: I connect the phone using USB cable
<jscinoz> sometime, on the actual phone i think its under connectivity options on a series 60 symbian, there is something that has to be turned on to allow it to be used as a modem
<jscinoz> im not sure though as i dont have a phone like that
<AnAnt_> jscinoz: then how can you connect ? does it appear in NetworkManager's dropdown menu ?
<jscinoz> I'm not sure
<jscinoz> the way the process is for me is as follows:
<jscinoz> plug in card, click nm-applet, click "Auto GSM Connection", enter password in box that comes up (in this case its blank, as my network authenticates by SIM alone), and its connected.
<jscinoz> sorry i couldnt be of more help
<nekostar> so
<nekostar> how useable is intrepid?
<nekostar> what are the typical bugs at this point?
<RAOF> nekostar: Well, it seems we broke 3d for a lot of people when the nvidia driver got accidentally installed.
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> i hear direct render with nv driver in intrepid coming?
<nekostar> compiz, etc anyhow?
<RAOF> You get direct rendiring with the nv driver right now, but that's not what you think.
<nekostar> yeah
<RAOF> nv doesn't do 3d, and (I believe) never will.
<nekostar> but that's usually what i test for
<nekostar> hm
<nekostar> it _is_ nv for nvidia cards+compiz?
<nekostar> [opensauce]?
<RAOF> Right.  glxinfo | grep direct always been wrong, but is now un-usefully wrong :)
<nekostar> perfect~!
<nekostar> finally the paradigm has been stretched too far, and we might actually have to call a rose by its ACTUAL name
<nekostar> about time...
<nekostar> <.<
<RAOF> As in, glxinfo | grep direct will _always_ return true, no matter whether or not you've got 3d acceleration. (simplification)
<nekostar> ya
<RAOF> Anyway, you don't get Compiz with any open source nvidia driver.
<nekostar> hm
<nekostar> i heard differently
<RAOF> You don't get (supported) 3D with any open source nvidia driver :)
<nekostar> perhaps its further up in the toolchain
<nekostar> no way i'm grepping through 20GB of logs
<nekostar> lol'
<RAOF> Soft!
<RAOF> You may be thinking of the nouveau driver?  That's got some kinda, unsupported, incomplete 3d.
<nekostar> hm
<nekostar> i was rather um.. in an altered state of chatting at the time...
<nekostar> memory's a tad hazy
<jscinoz> RAOF, speaking of OSS drivers... i hear RadeonHD is awesome right now
<jscinoz> true?
<jscinoz> nevermind afk :P
<RAOF> jscinoz: radeonhd?  Dunno.  I thought radeon was pretty much better :)
<AnAnt> Hello, is there a logfile for Network Manager ?
<AnAnt> jscinoz: I managed to get N70 phone working (had to add some entry in /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/10freedesktop/10-modem.fdi
<fargiolas> AnAnt: can I ask how to add support for a generic phone through hal? is there some tutorial out there?
<AnAnt> fargiolas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/257045 helped me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257045 in hal-info "0.7 Nokia E71 via USB not detected" [Medium,Fix committed]
<fargiolas> AnAnt: should it work with bluetooth too?
<AnAnt> fargiolas: NetworkManager 0.7 still doesn't support bluetooh AFAIK
<fargiolas> AnAnt: if it supports serial devices it should be able to use bluetooth too through rfcomm
<AnAnt> fargiolas: I think there's another issue
<AnAnt> fargiolas: it has to do with auto-detecting connected hardware
<AnAnt> fargiolas: so bluetooth is not a hardware connection to be detected, know what I mean ? but it is being worked on for 0.7.1 I think
<Trewas> support in 10-modem.fmi for nokia phones has been done quite stupidly so far, _every_ model has to be added separately so most of them will never work
<AnAnt> Trewas: indeed
<fargiolas> AnAnt: I think it's this approach is a bit insane.. almost every gsm modem works through a serial device.. there should be no need to have custom hal files or autodetection.. just a textbox where to put the device name would be enough..
 * fargiolas looks for the usb cable..
<AnAnt> fargiolas: http://osdir.com/ml/network.networkmanager.devel/2005-04/msg00084.html
<jscinoz> AnAnt, ah ok cool
<fargiolas> AnAnt: thanks
<AnAnt> Yet I cannot get any connection working with my phone, is there a logfile for Network Manager ?
<Trewas> at least here its logs are going into /var/log/syslog and /var/log/daemon.log
<AnAnt> jscinoz: the first time you used that sim card reader, how did you configure the connection ?
<jscinoz> AnAnt, nothing different from what i said above
<jscinoz> interestingly enough it also shows up as a read-only mass storage device
<jscinoz> which contains the windows drivers for it so its not of much use :P, but the connectivity is very easy, just plug it in, and click "Auto GSM Connection" in nm-applet
<AnAnt> oh, silly me !
<AnAnt> 3G isn't working now , that's why connection fails
<AnAnt> network problem :)
<AnAnt> Trewas: thanks
<AnAnt> anyone got a laptop with built in sim card reader ?
<jscinoz> i do
<jscinoz> xps m1330 :P
<AnAnt> I got a Fujitsu Siemens ESPRIMO lappy, it got a card read (ttyS0), yet I cannot use it !
<jscinoz> the above info was referring to my eeepc + huawei card though
<jscinoz> never tried on this laptop :P
<AnAnt> ok
<fargiolas> AnAnt: thank you my phone now works with usb cable and networkmanager
<AnAnt> fargiolas: np
<fargiolas> AnAnt: should I add my hal info to that bug (adds support for nokia 6021)
<fargiolas> ?
<thefish> anyone here who maintains the .jigdo files for 8.10? im trying to get kubuntu 810 from jigdo and the .jigdo references files that do not exist on any mirror
<Gregori> hi all, i have problem with latest kernel in intrepid (2.6.27-2) it looks like modprobe dies trying to load firmware to my usb modem
<Gregori> and my system ends in read only mode
<Gregori> where should i submit logs, etc. or ask for help?
<SwedeMike> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Gregori> thank you
<CarlF1> is nvidia-177 the most receint?
<Gregori> 177.70
<CarlF1> oh right.  thanks
<CarlF1> I have nvidia-glx-177_177.70-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  - what's the apt-get package name ?
<Gregori> umm
<Gregori> mine is installled manualy
<BUGabundo_work> nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 CarlF1
<BUGabundo_work> but the proper way should be using jokey
<Gregori> jockey is buggy...
<CarlF1> well, right now I have no X
<CarlF1> nv doesn't work with my nv
<BUGabundo_work> especially on 2.6.27.2
<BUGabundo_work> 2.6.27.1 still works
<BUGabundo_work> on .2 I need to use OpenSource driver or i'l get 800x600
<CarlF1> E: Couldn't find package nvidia-graphics-drivers-177
<BUGabundo_work> envyng-gtk ?!? then
<Gregori> its called nvidia-glx-177
<Gregori> in apt packages
<Gregori> driver
<CarlF1> Gregori: thanks
<Gregori> np
<C10uD> hello there
<C10uD> i would like to talk about an issue i'm getting with radeon/radeonhd open drivers in intrepid
<C10uD> basically when i start an application, i get black screen, and from the xorg log seems the driver probes everytime for active monitor or whatever
<C10uD> my configuration is ati x1600 agp with single output on vga
<C10uD> i talked about this in #radeon channel but they didn't know too much it seems, anyone experiencing the same in here?
<thebishop> will Pulse Audio be more robust in Intrepid?
<tretle> thebishop - not really
<thebishop> awesome
<bronson> tretle, why you say that?
<bronson> PA in Intrepid has a LOT of fixes.
<tretle> the gnome-volume-applet still doesnt support it properly though it was discussed heavily at guadec
<bronson> That's true.  You need to run padevchooser to do much with PA.
<bronson> padevchooser ain't so easy to use.  Not a happy state of affairs.
<bronson> But it's better than the ultimate suckage in Hardy.
<tretle> bronson - pulse audio will continue to suck until the controls are more sane and it detects your speakers automatically...... sticking people with 2.1 sound when they have 5.1 or 7.1 and having no graphical way to set up all of them like alsa sucks
<tretle> I love pulse audio but I dont think its ready
<tretle> when it is though it will rock
<thebishop> i'm still not really sure what makes it preferable except that you can control volume for individual apps
<thebishop> i record music using a USB interface and i'm fighting with jack and pulse all the time
<tretle_> you can also control the streams of individual apps, in the future you can set up equalizer settings for individual apps.. If you have a 7.1 system you could put 1 speaker into each room and set up an app to track the distance from your bluetooth/wifi device and have the music follow you.
<thebishop> that's clever
<bronson> I actually use Pulse now.
<bronson> I love being able to send only Amarok to my headphones yet leave all other sounds coming through the speakers.
<bronson> Much more roommate-friendliy.
<bronson> If/when it supports bluetooth headsets, that will really rock.
<Gregori> wow, thats nice
<thebishop> that would be cool except my laptop sound is really odd
<bronson> But, like Tracker, it might be in a state of perpetual half-finishedness.
<thebishop> like plugging in headphones doesn't always mute the speakers
<thebishop> and pressing the Mute media button twice often unmutes the speakers even if headphones are plugged in
<thebishop> it's very annoying
<thebishop> i don't know if it is Pulse or the driver
<DrHalan> did the keyboard layout break in upstream gnome?
<DrHalan> ah okay
<DrHalan> its only if the applet language applet is shown in the panel
<donspaulding> hi all, just updated to intrepid and I noticed that the kernel version is 2.6.27-2-generic, and virtualbox-ose-modules doesn't have a version for .27, did I just upgrade after a recent rev of the kernel, or is this a bug?
<cbr> hello, pm-hibernate fails for me
<cbr> pm-suspend works though
<cbr> but with hibernate it just wont resume on boot
<cbr> it continues with the regular boot
<cbr> i dont have uswsusp installed
<bsnider> RAOF, pulse's volume control now has a permanent "system sounds" slider, and a volume meter
<askand> Anyone knows if openoffice 3 is faster to open then the earlier versios?
<Gregori> yes it s
<Gregori> is
<Gregori> disabling java also helps
<Gregori> as always
<askand> Gregori: ok thanks
<mazzen> hi! i'm a little bit confused. what is the *right (working)* driver for an ati mobility radeon 9700? "ati" or "radeon"? both do not working for me, so i have to use vesa. and vesa does not fit my resolution :-/
<crd1b> mazzen: those are both the same driver
<nemo> mazzen: why not use fglrx?
<crd1b> mazzen: how exactly does it fail?
<mazzen> hehe, that tricky :-)
<mazzen> fglrx?
<nemo> the "official" blob driver
<crd1b> doesn't work in intrepid
<nemo> that taints your kernel with evil closed source nastiness
<nemo> crd1b: really!
<nemo> crd1b: no one has ported the wrapper?
<nemo> crd1b: what kernel version is intrepid on?
<crd1b> the problem is the driver itself
<nemo> (I'm mostly hanging out in here to get a feel)
<mazzen> 2.6.27
<mazzen> and -afaik - fglrx does not support this kernel/xserver, right?
<nemo> crd1b: hm.  I'm using fglrx at home with a fairly recent kernel and version of Xorg under gentoo
<crd1b> it needs an update for xserver 1.5
<nemo> I miiight not be on 1.5 though :)
 * nemo checks
<mazzen> hm... what  a little bit strange is: during the last unstable version i updated from stable (7.10) to 8.04 alpha6. everythink worked proper, but after the first update, i got a black screen when gdm started. i tried different confs and finally it worked with fglrx and turnd off fglrx option.
<mazzen> unfortunately it seems that in 8.10 the ati problems are still there :(
<`Matir> with the proprietary driver?
<mazzen> the proprietary driver does currently not work with 8.10 - afaik.
<mazzen> or better: it does not work with the current xserver
<crd1b> mazzen: what doesn't work about the radeon driver?
<mazzen> crd1b: my problem is: the driver behaves much more than curious. when gdm starts, i get sometimes just a black screen.  (i can hear the ubuntu drums)
<mazzen> then i switched off my tv-output. since then i can see the login, but only for a second.
<mazzen> then the cursor disappears and the screen freezes.
<mazzen> and in the log files are no errors (EE) :-/
<mazzen> i read, that a xorg.conf is not necessary any more. and so i moved the file to a backup folder and rebooted. the same result: gdm appears, but freeze.
<nemo> mazzen: http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=236871#c8
<ubottu> bugs.gentoo.org bug 236871 in Applications "xorg-server-1.5.0 conflicts with ati-drivers" [Major,New]
<nemo> mazzen: that could be why fglrx works on my home gentoo box - I might still be on the old driver
<nemo> mazzen: as that comment discusses
<nemo> unfortunately said gentoo box is not available to me at present
<mazzen> nemo: thanks!
<crd1b> nemo: no, there were massive changes to the driver interface
<mazzen> but i have to admit, that i  hope for proper working *free* ati/radeon drivers. ;-)
<crd1b> the only way you'd have fglrx working is by using xserver 1.4
<mazzen> for now,  i really do not know what to do :-/
<milosz> hello, i've got a problem with my keyboard
<milosz> it acts as if the windows key was constantly pressed
<milosz> i've already replaced the keyboard itself
<milosz> i got another one and the problem persists
<milosz> anyone had something similar?
<milosz> `
<nemo> crd1b: dunno. I'm just quoting a comment there.
<nemo> crd1b: I can certainly believe that.
<nemo> but fact is, my setup at home seems to work - it could be, perhaps, because I'm still on 1.4.x
<nemo> and the comment I was referencing could be wrong
<nemo> crd1b, mazzen -  I should have read further. comment #10 corrects comment #8
<mazzen> huh? "the open driver still works as good/bad as it did." ?
<bsnider_> milosz, if you aren't having keyboard problems with intrepid, there's something wrong with you
<nemo> mazzen: yeah. comment #8 must have thought he was talking about fglrx :-/
<nemo> heh. the official ati site references X "7.3"
<mazzen> hm... nemo, no i'm confused. do the opensource driver work with the current xserver in the current alpha version?
<nemo> mazzen: that part seems true. sure. but was that ever in question?
<mazzen> yes!
<mazzen> currently i have to use the vesa driver
<mazzen> as whenever i try to use "radeon" or "ati", wich is the same, as a even learned the screen freeze, as soon as gdm is loaded
<nemo> mazzen: anything interesting in your Xorg log?
<mazzen> no EE's  :-/
<mazzen> hm... is it possible to get a very basic and simple xorg.conf?
<mazzen>  i would like to add the "radeon" driver and try it again.
<nemo> mazzen: why not just regenerate the xorg.conf ?
<nemo> I mean, you could have one of mine from, oh, 7.10 I guess, but...
<mazzen> nemo: this leads to http://pastebin.com/m1c2683bd
<mazzen> which seems to be very, very, very basic, or ? ;-)
<nemo> that's awesome :)
<nemo> is that what dpkg-reconfigure generated??
<mazzen> yes :)
<nemo> wow.
<nemo> I'm out of touch.
<nemo> mazzen: maybe you should be asking in the xorg channel?
<nemo> I mean, I could give you one of mine, but I have no clue now if it'd work. it might be I didn't actually switch to 1.5 at home yet
<mazzen> i could and i gues (fear) i will. but i fear, that ati related question are much less welcome in the xorg channel than in an ubuntu one. ati and linux is and i fear will be a very annoying topic :-/
<C10uD> mazzen, you could try http://pastebin.com/m3a1fd9e4
<C10uD> this is for agp on vga out
<mazzen> but so far, thanks for you ideas and kindness, nemo and crd1b
<mazzen> thanks C10uD
<mazzen> i'll try it directly after i try the extrem basic xorg.conf with the radeon driver.
<C10uD> well options in device section should be good for everyone
<C10uD> they boost performance :P
<mazzen> C10uD: i'm happy for native resolution
<mazzen> :)
<mazzen> i'll reboot
<mazzen> bye
<C10uD> :p
<ded0> any new usb devices plugged in arent useable, even the hub has no light. running devices are not affected
<wd4lko> anybody have compiz working with intel 845g ?
<wd4lko> compiz kills xserver !
<ded0> is there something else that could get my usb back to work except restarting udev?
<nemo> wd4lko: I'm using compiz on 7.10 with an intel card, FWIW
<nemo> I shouldn't be commenting in here until I get around to install the ibex :)
<wd4lko> nemo: yea i have it working on hardy but not ibex !
<wd4lko> im going nuts trin stuff.
<wd4lko> its probably a restricted module or something missing
<wd4lko> it works fine with nvidia on my other computer
<wd4lko> intel sucks  !
<nemo> wd4lko: intel has a native driver I thought
<a4xl> Hi. I'm currently on Intrepid, but I can't get maximum resolution on my Aspire 7520 with an Nvidia GeForce 7000M. The maximum resolution is 1440x900, but after installing all versions of the Nvidia driver, using both the Restricted Drivers Panel and Envyng, xserver starts in low graphics mode. Is this a known problem?
<nemo> wd4lko: well. I can offer guesses if you link to your xorg log - there might be stuff of interest in there
<Dave2> a4xl: at the moment I'm using the nv driver until it's stabilized.
<a4xl> Ok - I'll give that a try. Thanks for your help. :)
<bsnider_> if you're starting in low graphics mode you don't really have the nvidia driver installed
<Fujisan> Intrepid Ibex where can i download it??
<JontheEchidna> Fujisan: Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<Fujisan> Which is better?
<JontheEchidna> depends on who you ask :P
<JontheEchidna> Anyway, here for Kubuntu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/intrepid/alpha-5/
<milosz> hello
<milosz> i'm sorry to ask again but i still have this keyboard problem
<milosz> 'd' on GNOME acts as if the super key was pressed all the time
<milosz> i can inverse it by actually pressing Super
<milosz> cusor up acts as if i pressed Print-Screen
<milosz> sorry for the clunky typing and wording but it's a little tedious to having to continously press Super to write a 'd' :P
<milosz> it started since i've upgraded to Intrepid
<milosz> ok i see there is an xkb-data update
<bsnider_> everybody's having keyboard problems with intrepid
<LSD|Ninja> I wasn't, last I checked :P
<milosz> i coincidentally also bought a new keyboard
<milosz> and i thought that's the reason of failure so i returned it just to find that the problem persists
<milosz> pretty annoying x_x
<Fujisan> i downloaded it and loaded with daemon tools it wont launch :(
<Fujisan> it says invalid cd detected
<milosz> launch?
<Fujisan> yeah
<milosz> Fujisan, it's a boot DVD
<Fujisan> i wanted to install it via wubi
<milosz> ah ok
<Fujisan> i know
<Fujisan> why isnt it working?
<milosz> insufficient data to process query
<milosz> ok let's see if this new xkb-data helps
<DanaG> argh, my gnome panel keeps freezing on load.
<milosz> well my keyboard is fixed
<milosz> most displeasing occurence
<Daviey> Is it just me or doest fast-user-switc chew resources?
<bsnider_> it's amazing to me that we haven't had any kernel updates in 2 weeks
<slimz> anyone else getting this while browsing to a network share? ;
<slimz> Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered
<slimz> Please select another viewer and try again.
<slimz> it works fine in gnome-commander
<bsnider_> slimz, what kind of share? samba? nfs?
<slimz> windows?
<slimz> :)
<slimz> im guessing samba
<slimz> bsnider_, yeah samba
<slimz> bsnider_, it started happening right after i upgraded from hardy
<bsnider_> when you try to browse the samba share in gnome-commander, does it show up, or do you have to connect to the server first?
<slimz> bsnider_, it shows up, all my windows pcs show up properly in gnome-commander, and in nautilus
<bsnider_> in nautilus?
<bsnider_> weird. nautilus doesn't pick up samba shares for me at all, and hasn't since hardy
<slimz> yeah i just go to network, windows shares, etc
<slimz> they mount, i see them in the places bar, with the eject icon
<slimz> i just cant actually open them
<bobesponja> hey
<bsnider_> well my share is ocming from linux, not windows, so maybe that has something to do with it
<bsnider_> although i haven't tried in a while
<bobesponja> I'm using intrepid and sometime my ubuntu doesn't boot, it stop at one third or something and just freeze, is that a known issue?
<bsnider_> yes it is
<bobesponja> bsnider_: is there a quick fix?
<bsnider_> there hasn't been a kernel update in weeks, and i'm sure when there is one, it will be addressed
<m1dn1ght> Hey - is intrepid still suffering kernel panic when run in virtualbox?
<bsnider_> i don't know
<bobesponja> bsnider_: ok thanks, I hope the kernel update will come soon
<slimz> bsnider_, if i type "gnomevfs-ls smb://windowsshare" in terminal, i can browse my shares also, after i put in my credentials
<bsnider_> a new kernel was released by linus today
<bobesponja> awesome
<bsnider_> has everybody switched to pulseaudio 9.12?
<bsnider_> if not, i'll have to report you to the IRS
<slimz> bsnider_, i dont know what im using
<bsnider_> have you got padevchooser installed?
<bsnider_> if not, grab it
<slimz> slimz@slimz-laptop:~$ pulseaudio --version
<slimz> W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<slimz> pulseaudio 0.9.10
<slimz> awesome
<bsnider_> https://launchpad.net/~themuso/+archive
<slimz> bsnider_, whats it for?
<bsnider_> 9.12 is glitch-free
<slimz> man what i'd do for an invite to boxee
<bobesponja> bsnider_: pusleaudio in not installed, is that normal for kubuntu?
<bsnider_> yes
<bsnider_> you use phonon
<bsnider_> stop using kde please
<bobesponja> bsnider_: why?
<bsnider_> i'm just being a jerk
<bsnider_> youc an use whatever makes you happy
<slimz> im installing it now, my sound is all fucked up anyways i have nothing to lose, for some reason my laptop volume control buttons work but it doesnt register in the mixer, and the mixer does absolutely nothing
<bobesponja> bsnider_: ok cool, cause I was about to remove it ;)
<bsnider_> why do you like the k... desktop environment?
<bobesponja> cause it rocKs ;)
<bsnider_> slimz, maybe the mixer is set to manage the wrong device
<slimz> i tried the other options, but nothing worked
<slimz> at least the volume on the laptop works
<bsnider_> also install pavucontrol
<slimz> but they don't bring up the volume change/brightness change icon in the middle of the screen
<slimz> :\
<bsnider_> what kind of craptop do you have?
<slimz> bsnider_, thinkpad t42
<slimz> with awesome radeon 7500m graphics
<slimz> it's very compiz friendly
<bsnider_> i assume you mean "awesome" to be ironic
<slimz> you know it
<bsnider_> i can't see the point of craptops
<slimz> it's too bad also, cause at work someone has another identical t42 but with intel onboard graphics, and compiz works flawlessly
<bsnider_> i built this machine myself from parts i knew would work with my operating system of choice
<slimz> meh i got it for free, im not complaining
<bsnider_> you stole it?
<slimz> no no theyre obsoleted at my work
<bsnider_> i c
<bsnider_> you'll have to reboot when  you're done
<slimz> ahh crap
<slimz> The following packages have been kept back:
<slimz>   libgnomekbd-common pulseaudio pulseaudio-esound-compat
<slimz>   pulseaudio-module-gconf pulseaudio-module-hal pulseaudio-module-x11
<slimz>   pulseaudio-module-zeroconf
<slimz> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded.
<slimz> oh i just need to dist-upgrade
<bsnider_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bsnider_> make sure you also add the new alsa packages
<bsnider_> luke's got some alsa stuff in there
<slimz> all 5 ?
<bsnider_> no
<bsnider_> just the ones that want to be installed
<bsnider_> replacements for what was already there
<bsnider_> should be 2 or 3
<slimz> k
<bsnider_> pulse uses alsa to talk to your sound chip
<bsnider_> what kind of sound chip is it?
<bsnider_> lspci
<slimz> it just gave me like 2 pages of jargon
<bsnider_> i blame linus
<slimz> http://pastebin.com/m209e9595
<slimz> brb rebooting
<slimz> smb shares still don't work
<slimz> time to try audio
<slimz> nah still sucks
<slimz> oh well
<bsnider_> you have two new items in your sound&video menu
<bsnider_> one is pavucontrol
<bsnider_> start it up
<bsnider_> and you can control your volume that way
<slimz> hey this is pretty nice
<slimz> it controls the volume, but it's weird
<slimz> the master volume, and the volume buttons on my laptop seem to be 2 different things
<bsnider_> they are
<slimz> shouldnt the volume buttons on the laptop control the master volume?
<bsnider_> pulse is controlling sound through software, the buttons are using alsa to talk directlyt o your sound chip which is by the way:
<bsnider_> Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller
<bsnider_> that's well supported in the kernel and through alsa
<bsnider_> are you using wireless internet right now?
<slimz> yeah
<bsnider_> the one that came built in to the machine?
<slimz> yup
<bsnider_> you're talking to a router?
<slimz> ya
<bsnider_> alright, open up a terminal and do lsmod
<bsnider_> look for two modules: mac80211 and ath5k
<slimz> k
<bsnider_> are they or are they not there?
<slimz> ath5k                 107904  0
<slimz> mac80211              217076  1 ath5k
<bsnider_> i see
<bsnider_> and i suppose you haven't had any hard lockups?
<slimz> i did rebooting before
<slimz> it hung shutting down
<slimz> first one though
<bsnider_> what about just using it normally, all of a sudden it locks up?
<slimz> nothing
<slimz> its actually running really well
<bsnider_> are you having any problems with wireless?
<slimz> a bit slow to connect, and reconnect after sleep
<slimz> but that's it
<bsnider_> how long do you run it at any given time? hours?
<slimz> also it doesnt auto connect before login, so i can't vnc to it before i log in
<slimz> which isn't a *huge* deal but i would need that if i ever wanted to switch my desktop to ubuntu
<slimz> i've left it on now since i installed it, maybe a week ago
<slimz> i installed hardy but then got bored and upgraded to intrepid
<bsnider_> ok
<slimz> no idea about the network shares though?
<slimz> i should try with a new user account to see if it's a profile thing
<bsnider_> you're using a beta version of gnome
<bsnider_> i would certainly start there
<slimz> k lemme try that
<bsnider_> see if it's something they know of
<slimz> well i googled it, and it was a huge issue which "just went away" with people upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04
<bsnider_> samba browsing was worse for me in hardy than gutsy
<jimmy__> it's slimz
<jimmy__> same error
<jimmy__> can't mount
<vinu76jsr> I got a your login last less then 10 seconds
<jimmy__> Could not display "smb://tranceplant/c$/".
<jimmy__> Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered
<jimmy__> Please select another viewer and try again.
<danbhfive> bug 241139
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241139 in nautilus "Intrepid Ibex: Cannot access samba share "Unable to mount location"" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241139
<milosz> is there anything i can do when X doesn't register scancodes from some keys pressed on my keyboard?
<jimmy__> hey danbhfive, this seems to be when running in a VM, however i'm not running it in a VM
<vinu76jsr> when I reboot, I got a message saying your session last less then 10 seconds , I am using ubuntu, installed Tomcat server after last sucessful login, and edited /etc/environment file changed ownership of webapps directory of tomcat, adn did not did much else, this is only a problem in graphical login, i can easily login in terminal without problem
 * gx009 : it is official, ubuntu beats kubuntu in the 8.10 olympics
<cbr> why
<danbhfive> how
<gx009> in my 64bit laptop kubuntu had no wifi, no sound, no video ..  that sort of thing...
<wasabi> but they're teh same OS.
<wasabi> Just with a different login desktop and some graphics.
<wasabi> Which completely does not explain video.
<gx009> yah.. that is the weirdest of things..  a fresh install of both kubuntu and ubuntu would yield a 100% different results on the same machine
<wasabi> which is mostly why i don't believe you, at least. ;)
<gx009> kubuntu would not have wifi connectivity claiming wlan0 was disconnected.. gnome picks up ANY network and just only asks for authentication IF any
<csk_max> What's the current recommended way to auto-generate a working X config file? I'm running a patched up to date Intrepid, have an nvidia card. "nvidia-xconfig" doesn't create anything usable.
<wasabi> wifi is fine, i'm sure the hardware worked the same, but the network manager applet was probably screwed up
<wasabi> video is different. nothing to do with desktop environment.
<gx009> on kubunt even with firefox i would not be able to play flash content without fuzzing with it.. dont even try with  konqueror
<csk_max> I'm trying dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg now...
<JontheEchidna> gx009: flash is the same for both ubuntu and kubuntu in regards to firefox
<JontheEchidna> and people have been having problems with flash in ubuntu too
<JontheEchidna> networkmanager had an api change right before alpha5 was released, so it broke knetworkmanager
<vinu76jsr> i edite /etc/environment file could this disable login to my system, , i did this and my session lasts less then 10 seconds
<DanaG> heh, when the login thingy at my school grabs the login page, I get this:      edge.launchpad.net:443 uses an invalid security certificate.  The certificate is only valid for <a id="cert_domain_link" title="cca-kedesh.netadm.calpoly.edu">cca-kedesh.netadm.calpoly.edu</a>   (Error code: ssl_error_bad_cert_domain)
<DanaG> Heh, they actually set the domain name to be this: "<a id="cert_domain_link" title="cca-kedesh.netadm.calpoly.edu">cca-kedesh.netadm.calpoly.edu</a>"
<dupondje> some messup happend with libgnomekbd-common
<DanaG> Don't you love when people put HTML tags in weird places?
<DanaG> =þ
<dupondje> libgnomekbd-common got updated, but other packages needed to be upgraded also, arent upgraded
<Irfoman> hi, I need help setting up my tv tuner under 8.10
<gx009> gnome beats kde in the 8.10 race
<bsnider_> Irfoman, what kind of tuner
<wasabi> thanks for saying it again
<Irfoman> oh, it is winfast tv2000 xp rm
<Irfoman> i can't find good enough guide for setting up any kind of tv tuner
<bsnider_> it may not work at all
<bsnider_> is there a driver for it?
<vinu76jsr> bsnider :  thanks for your help last time
<bsnider_> did i help you?
<vinu76jsr> ya feud shutdown or something at 1:00AM  GMT 2 or 3 days back, something called feud shutdown that you suggested, draining power off from the otherboard by removing all cables for 30 seconds,
<bsnider_> yea flea power
<vinu76jsr> flea power , yeah , that's the word :-[Thanks again
<Fujisan> this FALLACILOQUENCE must stop!
<angel1603> Good evening
<angel1603> I am wondering what this alpha type version of ubuntu is and how stable is it
<remu> Hey guys, I need some help, I just installed Intrepid Alpha5 yesterday and am having a problem with my audio, I have an HP dv4t, and I'm told it has the IDT HD Audio Codec
<remu> I can hear sounds, but, they seem to be stuck in a stuttering loop
<bsnider_> file a bug
<remu> I'm down for doing that, but I've never filed one before, what service or program should I say is causing this problem?
<bsnider_> your sound drivers are alsa drivers
<remu> alrighty
<bsnider_> say it's an alsa problem
<remu> just to double check, I should say that the problem is in the alsa package?
<remu> cause its asking me what package the problem is in
<bsnider_> alsa-libs
<remu> kk, cool, thanks for the help!
<bsnider_> actually alsa will be fine
<dupondje> any id why I can't 'Unlock' anything anymore ? :s
<gx009> !apic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apic
<metho> i just got tossed out from #ubuntu because i asked there for xorg.conf problem
<metho> anyway my problem is that my resolution is set to 640x480 but i would like to change it to 1074x768, how do i do that
<metho> come on guys wake up!!
<DanaG> Aah, IDT is what was SigmaTel previously.
<DanaG> for that irfoman, if he (?) comes back: the Leadtek WinFast TV2000 products are likely BT848 or BT878 cards, from what I've read.
<remu> DanaG: that directed at me by anychance?
<tgrundl1> i have been having network issues since updating Monday night
<tgrundl1> all local connections work, but anything to the internet through my router doesn't
<tgrundl1> my hardy boxes have no issues so its not the router, any ideas?
<bsnider_> which driver are you using?
<tgrundl1> this is not wireless, its my lan card, which is 3Com Corporation 3c905 100BaseTX [Boomerang]
<bsnider_> output of ifconfig?
#ubuntu+1 2008-09-11
<tgrundl1> bsinder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/45544/
<bsnider_> well it got an ip address
<bsnider_> can you ping google.com?
<milosz> is ALSA known to be buggy atm?
<tgrundl1> yes, and i can bring it up in a browser, but other website, apt, and aMSN timeout
<anubis> uhm, can Intrpeid play mp3s?
<anubis> because I can't get it to
<Neon_lights> -poke- anyone here that could lend me some help? [:
<Neon_lights> I was just wondering whether if my nVidia drivers are supposed to be freaking out with anything 3D accelerated and giving green and purple bars everywhere.
<Neon_lights> or if I should file a bug. xD
<anubis> uhm, can Intrpeid play mp3s?
<literal> yes, if you install the appropriate codec
<literal> same as with any other ubuntu release
<anubis> so if clever smartasses like ourselves already had the codec installed and no sound then what?
<anubis> sound form streaming lastfm, but no sound from mp3s?
<Neon_lights> sounds like a pulseaudio problem to me.
<EagleScreen> Kubuntu Intrepid shows the desktop of my last session when it is starting session, inclusive after rebooting
<mib_lhfac4> Someone know the correct alternative of "update-manager -d" for kubuntu?
<RAOF> mib_lhfac4: do-release-upgrade should work (and is CLI), but I don't know the Kubuntu version
<mib_lhfac4> i should go in intrepid
<mib_lhfac4> now i'm in ubuntu hardy heron
<mib_lhfac4> and do-release-upgrade said:
<mib_lhfac4> Checking for a new ubuntu release No new release found
<RAOF> You'd need to pass -d as well.
<mib_lhfac4> yeah work, thanks!!!! :-)
<shadowhywind> hay all, not sure of this is an intrepid issue or not.. but in order to get my wireless card to work (ndiswrapper), I have to restart dbus first? is this normal?
<RAOF> shadowhywind: Restarting dbus is probably restarting network manager & HAL & friends, which will then pick up your new (to the kernel) hardware.
<RAOF> That's not the best behaviour, so it might be worth filing a bug if you can reproduce this.
<shadowhywind> but even if the wireless card is on from boot?
<shadowhywind> any ideas on a fix? or something i can try so i can more info to the bug report
<RAOF> shadowhywind: Depends on what "on" means; the kernel doesn't know about it properly until ndiswrapper has loaded, and has the right windows driver wrapped, and loaded the firmware, etc.
<RAOF> If NM is getting loaded before all that happens, it may not pick up your card.
<RAOF> So, it seems you've already identified a fix; restart dbus.
<shadowhywind> the only issue that i have with restarting dbus, is that i lost like half the items in my systray
<RAOF> You could narrow this down by just restarting the network manager services; I believe they live in /etc/dbus/event.d
<shadowhywind> so perhaps running the network restart command might help?
<RAOF> Right.
<carandraug> I also have a problem with ndiswrapper since I updated to Intrepid. I have to stop NetworkManager (even though it's disable in the list of startup services), ifdown my network. Only after this Am I able to remove the ndiswrapper module. After reinserting the module I finally get internet
<shadowhywind> ok so /etc/init.d/networking restart looks like it didn't work
<RAOF> Yes, that's not network manager.
<RAOF> The network manager things live in /etc/dbus/event.d, or something.
<shadowhywind> i have a dbus-1 but nothin inside of event.d
<RAOF> Hm.  Or they did.  They don't seem to now :)
<shadowhywind> perhaps system.d
<RAOF> Heh.  They seem to be in system.d now
<shadowhywind> so which one do i have to restart and how?
<Joeb454> anybody around?
<shadowhywind> nioe hehe
<shadowhywind> nope**
<RAOF> shadowhywind: I'm not sure anymore; this has changed since last I fiddled with it.
<carandraug> it resides in /etc/init.d/NetworkManager . i have to stop it first to be able to fix my wireless connection with ndiswrapper
<Joeb454> lol
<Joeb454> Just wondering if anybody knew why the username thing on the top gnome panel always tells me I'm offline
<shadowhywind> carandraug: so you have the same issue then huh?
<RAOF> Bah!  I should have paid more attention; /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart is probably your winner.
<shadowhywind> Joeb454: sorry i don't use gnome so can't help yah
<Joeb454> psh
<Joeb454> lol
<shadowhywind> ok going to give it a try, so brb
<carandraug> shadowhywind: not sure what's your issue. I came into the room in the middle of your talk. I solved mine by running half a dozen commands. Stop Network manager, ifdown wireless interface, remove ndiswrapper module and reinserting the module
<milos_> Joeb454, how do you connect to internet, with Network-manager or with 'pon connection'?
<Joeb454> milos_, network manager I think (whatever's the default for connecting to wifi)
<milos_> Joeb454, i had similar problems when I am connected from terminal, but your problem is another issue
<Joeb454> hmm, it's not really a problem, but it is annoying
<shadowhywind_> well that quiet didn't work
<carandraug> shadowhywind: I don't think you got my message. You logged out first
<carandraug> shadowhywind: not sure what's your issue. I came into the room in the middle of your talk. I solved mine by running half a dozen commands. Stop Network manager, ifdown wireless interface, remove ndiswrapper module and reinserting the module
<shadowhywind> oh hehe
<shadowhywind> well in anycase sounds like i am going to get stuck with a few commands, i might as well stay with restarting dbus
<DanaG> Oooh, the gnome packagekit thingy doesn't freeze on retrieving changelogs like the old updater did!
<DanaG> Oh, and in addition: it doesn't show the WRONG item if you scroll quickly, unlike the old update-manager (which DID show the wrong things).
<DanaG> The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!
<DanaG> hah.
<shadowhywind> oh! new updates and there are some network-manager updates! maybe they will fix the issues
<carandraug> shadowhywind: they didn't fix mine :p
<shadowhywind> oh
<shadowhywind> i wish they would post the new kernel.. hopeing that one will fix the last broken kernel for me. hehe
<ToHellWithGA> is there any plan to fix the incorrect rate setting in the rt2x00 modules?
<ToHellWithGA> since gutsy, wireless chipsets on the rt2x00 module have defaulted to a 1Mbps rate
<ToHellWithGA> it's a known problem that can be fixed by running "sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M"
<carandraug> shadowhywind: I have problems with the latest kernel (because of my graph card) so I have to use Hardy's kernel
<ToHellWithGA> i was a little put off when i reset my computer running this bleeding-edge ubuntu version and it still had a bug that's been present since gutsy
<ToHellWithGA> carandraug: what video card is that?
<shadowhywind> carandraug: does your stop like a second into it and say kernel reallyy alive?
<carandraug> ToHellWithGA: ATI Radeon 9600XT
<ToHellWithGA> bummer
<ToHellWithGA> brb
<carandraug> shadowhywind: no. I just can't get anything there. I plan on try to check what's happening next week (I can't risk not having the computer working unntil Monday 5pm)
<shadowhywind> ah
<carandraug> shadowhywind: Only resolution I get with it is 640*430 or something like that
<shadowhywind> now thats bad
<shadowhywind> also anyone fimiliar with the konsole in kde 4.1?
<DanaG> yay:
<DanaG>     - Avoid gnome-wm launching itself in loop
<DanaG>     - Remove required components from the default session
<DanaG> So is that why I kept getting a freeze?
<DanaG> New version of gvfs:  - Go back to using powers of 10 instead of powers of 2 for display sizes.      This means we will agree with printed sizes for most devices (e.g. memory      sticks will now correctly report "64MB volume" instead of previous      "61.7MB volume").
<DanaG> (also points out how annoying hard-wrapped text files can be.
<DanaG> )
<MightyTweek> Has anyone successfully built SVN mplayer on Intrepid?
<RAOF> Probably.
<RAOF> But you're likely to get a better response to your actual question by asking it :)
<bsnider> RAOF,  try out the new pulseaudio yet?
<bsnider> and for that matter the new kernel
<RAOF> Yes to both; neither help my hda_intel buffer underrun problem.
<bsnider> huh
<MightyTweek> RAOF: point well taken. My question: How can I get SVN mplayer to build successfully on Intrepid? :D
<bsnider> even with luke's newer alsa-lib packages?
<RAOF> Yes.  Now trying with alsa-driver 1.1.18rc3
<bsnider> how bad is the problem?
<MightyTweek> Seriously, though. Doing a ./configure seems to work just fine, but when I run make, nothing gets built.
<RAOF> MightyTweek: Better, but not quite there yet :).  For me to help I'd need to know what you've tried, and where it's failing :)
<RAOF> That seems pretty strange.
<bsnider> MightyTweek, you do have build-essential and that crap installed?
<RAOF> bsnider: Annoying; several tiny hickups/pops in the music over the course of a song.
 * RAOF restarts to load the new alsa drivers.
<tretle> why isnt cheese available in ubuntu when it was included as part of gnome core since 2.22
<tretle> ?
<MightyTweek> RAOF: Yes, I have build-essential and all of the other prerequs installed as far as I can tell.
<bsnider> i asked you that actually
<RAOF> tretle: It _is_ available in Ubuntu.
<RAOF> tretle: I'm fairly sure it's installed by default.
<RAOF> tretle: Sorry, I'm lying.  It's not installed by default, but it is in Ubuntu (at least intrepid).  Cheese 2.22.3-0ubuntu2 (universe)
<tretle> shouldnt it be installed by default seeing as its part of gnome now
<MightyTweek> RAOF: I've pastebinned the output of make -d here if that helps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/45590. Warning: it's 107,444 lines long :)
<RAOF> Ubuntu-desktop isn't the same as the default gnome desktop.
<IdleOne> is this the appropriate channel to get some help with clamTK?
<RAOF> MightyTweek: Dunno.  Can I have the output without -d? :)
<MightyTweek> RAOF: Without the -d, make produces no output. make clean does the expected deletion of files. Occasionally when I've done an svn up and tried a make after that some stuff has gotten built, but never the mplayer executable
<RAOF> MightyTweek: What, _no_ output at all?
<MightyTweek> RAOF: correct.
<bsnider> are you able to build anything else?
<RAOF> MightyTweek: Isn't it great that the mplayer devs are so cool as to build their own buildsystem? :(
<bsnider> i guess you're being sarcastic there
<RAOF> Well spotted.
<MightyTweek> RAOF: they're a different bunch, it's true
<IdleOne> need some help with clamtk. I have scanned my computer and the results show 3 viruses found but when I click on Quarantine it says no items quarantined.Click on maintenance and I see cache,cache.VIRUS,gdm and gdm.VIRUS . I am not sure what to do now but this has me worried. running ubuntu 8.10 alpha5. any advice?
<IdleOne> yes I asked in #clamav also. no response
<RAOF> IdleOne: They're almost certainly false-positives.  What are you worried about?
<IdleOne> RAOF: 3 viruses found on my Ubuntu system? I want to know what they are and why they are there
<RAOF> Or, indeed, if they are virusesss.
<IdleOne> RAOF: do you have any file named gdm.VIRUS on your system??
<IdleOne> RAOF: yes that too
<bsnider> MightyTweek, try building the aurora gtk theme
<MightyTweek> RAOF: Okay, if I do a ./configure --enable-gui and then make, then I get a bunch of output of stuff being built. (I did a ./configure without the --enable-gui before.) It looks like it's just .d files that are being built though, and if I do a make clean and then a make again, nothing happens again, presumably because make clean isn't cleaning up the .d files
<RAOF> MightyTweek: I'd suggest bugging upstream.  It sounds like their spiffy build system's broken.
<tretle> they probably are... it doesnt mean that they will affect your system but they might travel around your wireless setup to windows pcs
<IdleOne> tretle: so then I should not worry? you say that like it's ok that my Ubuntu system could possibly infect the 3 other windows system I have on my home network
<mneptok> IdleOne: how would Ubuntu infect them?
<MightyTweek> RAOF: I've been watching the mailing list and haven't heard of anyone else having problems, but I might post a question there
<tretle> well its not as bad as the virus infecting the host and the other pcs around the network
<MightyTweek> bsnider: how do I do that, and what will it do?
<tretle> look on the bright side after all
<IdleOne> mneptok: tretle reply. implied that they could travel over wifi?
<bsnider> MIghtif it works, it would virtually eliminate your own system as a possible cause of the problem
<mneptok> IdleOne: hardly likely.
<tretle> samba shares would be a way that they could travel
<bsnider> MightyTweek,  if it works, it would virtually eliminate your own system as a possible cause of the problem
<IdleOne> mneptok: ok let's assume they are false positives. how do I make certain that is what they are?
<MightyTweek> bsnider: ah, I see. Good idea. Do you have the command to check out the source handy?
<mneptok> IdleOne: look for gdm.VIRUS in a virus DB? SANS?
<bsnider> http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/56438-Aurora-1.4.tar.bz2
<bsnider> there's the course
<bsnider> source
<MightyTweek> bsnider: thanks
<bsnider> just run the configure script make and make install
<bsnider> if it works, blame mplayer
<bsnider> works for me
<bsnider> MightyTweek, you'll need the libgtk2.0-dev package too
<IdleOne> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=778659&highlight=gdm.virus mneptok according to this post it is a virus but not a gdm virus
<mneptok> IdleOne: did you actually click the associated link or read the rest of the thread?
<mneptok> the Secunia link goes nowhere, and the OP says it's 100% a false positive.
<IdleOne> the secunia link returns 0 results for gdm.virus
<IdleOne> mneptok: ok then I will mark it as a false positive. now I also have a cache.VIRUS, cache,gdm that are shown
<mneptok> deduce, Watson ...
<mneptok> :)
<bsnider> you can avoid this problem by not running virus scanners
<mneptok> whoa.
<mneptok> weird. i was *just* going to say something equivalent.
<IdleOne> bsnider: lol ok then
<bsnider> the recent windows refugees are so paranoid
<MightyTweek> bsnider: That seemed to build fine. Guess it's something weird with mplayer's configure script
<IdleOne> I am not a recent windows refugee I have been running Ubuntu for 3 years and on a whim I decided to run a scan
<mneptok> IdleOne: what has ClamAV done for you except waste a temendous amount of your life?
<mneptok> +r
<bsnider> MightyTweek, or a problem with their svn files. maybe some are missing or something like that
<IdleOne> mneptok: k I get what you guys are saying. uninstall clamav and be safe in the knowledge that my system is safe
<bsnider> it is indeed. very much so
<mneptok> IdleOne: uninstall ClamAV, and be judicious about how you open attachments and other such things. you'll be safer than with ClamAV, *and* have one free weekend per year in saved time.
<burner> assuming you dont' have bad ssl certs ;)
<IdleOne> mneptok: i am always careful about attachemnts and I don't install anything that is not in repos unless I know for certain it comes from a good source
<mneptok> IdleOne: those habits are 1000000000000000000% more effective than is ClamAV
<bsnider> not that we're trashing clamav or antyhing
<bsnider> i mean it's not like it identifies false positives
<mneptok> i wonder if when cars debuted, new owners asked, "How do I get this thing inoculated against hoof and mouth disease? I always had to do that with my horses."
<IdleOne> lol
 * IdleOne has all his shots and a few I wish I didn't
<bsnider> i'm not sure microsloth would agree with that analogy
<bsnider> linux is to windows what cars were to hroses?
<IdleOne> that seems pretty accurate to me
<mneptok> bsnider: more like "Linux is to automobile emissions what Windows is to horse emissions."
<IdleOne> hahahaha
<bsnider> if it was, more people would be using it
<MightyTweek> bsnider and RAOF: I managed to get mplayer to build by deleting the entire folder and re-downloading. I should have tried that in the first place, of course, but I suspect their make clean isn't really doing a thorough job
<RAOF> MightyTweek: Heh.
<bsnider> not to be picky, but what's wrong with the medibuntu mplayer?
<bsnider> RAOF, did hte new alsa fix your sound issues?
<RAOF> bsnider: No.
<bsnider> what sound chip is it?
<RAOF> One of the infinititude supported by hda_intel; the codec is realtek 660, IIRC.
<MightyTweek> bsnider: I'm needing E-AC3 support, which has only just appeared in the svn version. how often is the medibuntu mlayer built?
<bsnider> it's a few months old
<bsnider> e-ac3? that is that?
<MightyTweek> bsnider: it's the audio codec used on HD-DVD discs
<gx009> dding kde to ubuntudding kde to ubuntudding kde to ubuntu
<bsnider> dolby truehd?
<gx009> one of you hacked me and typed that
<gx009> but considering there are more folks in #kubuntu , i should ask there
<IdleOne> lol yeah we are in the habit of hacking Ubuntu users and then helping them fix the issue. Like we don't have enough issues to work on
<bsnider> i can assure you i don't care enough to hack you or anyone else
<IdleOne> i would not even know where to begin even if i wanted to hack you and delete your pr0n collection
<MightyTweek> bsnider: apparently it's also known as Dolby Digital Plus
<bsnider> have they come up with a codec for dts-ma?
<gx009> :-P
<MightyTweek> I don't even know what that is. I just want to watch my HD-DVDs on my Linux HTPC :)
<bsnider> well, dolby truehd is hte update to dolby digital. dts-ma - "master audio" is the update to dts
<bsnider> and since there are no more hd dvds in production, dts-ma is hte future
<gx009> i thought hd dvd==blueray
<bsnider> they're 2 different things
<bsnider> the last hd dvd that was produced was "atonement" some time ago
<bsnider> the format is dead
<gx009> 1080p still rules
<bsnider> both formats have that
<bsnider> but that has half the resolution of 35mm film
<bsnider> so i'm looking for ward to 4k tv resolutions
<RAOF> bsnider: You project your TV onto a screen with an area of tens of square metres? :P
<MightyTweek> yeah, I figured I'd get a HD-DVD/Blu-Ray drive when I built my new Linux HTPC, and picked up a few HD-DVDs for cheap, since they were clearing them out... I assumed the encryption had been cracked and I could just load 'em up and go... it's been a bit more complicated :P
<gx009> thats impossible witht he current hardware
<MightyTweek> I'm gonna stick with DVD for awhile I think :)
<bsnider> 4k x 2k as opposed to 2k by 1k
<gx009> bsnider just invented a 18:16 format
<literal> shouldn't that be 9:8 ?
<bsnider> you invented it?
<bsnider> patent it
<gx009> hold on.. i gotta tell kernel not to boot up with acpi
<ToHellWithGA> literal: i'm pretty sure it should be ~5pi by ~4pi
<bsnider> kernels don't respond to verbal commands
<bsnider> whent hey do, we're all in trouble
<ToHellWithGA> we need irrational, fractional pixels
<ToHellWithGA> i guess those two disagree
<ToHellWithGA> irrational, transcendental pixels
<literal> complex pixels
<ToHellWithGA> i'd like a screen with 100pi by 100e pixels
<gx009> that would be cool .. then you can assign fallback pixels
<bsnider> how about toxic, explosive pixels?
<ToHellWithGA> how about a kernel module for my wireless chipset that doesn't show a regression first identified in gutsy?
<ToHellWithGA> i kid, i kid
<ToHellWithGA> i like connecting at 1Mbps to my LAN from 10 feet from the router
<ToHellWithGA> it's fun
<bsnider> which module is that
<ToHellWithGA> rt2x00
<ToHellWithGA> for an rt2500 chipset
<bsnider> realtek sucks on linux
<ToHellWithGA> no ways
<ToHellWithGA> it was gold on feisty and older
<ToHellWithGA> the new free modules only suck a little
<gx009> 2.6.27-2 only boots with acpi=off .. beam up to ...28-1 scotty.. hmm.. alsa got alittle confused about that
<ToHellWithGA> i used that chipset with backtrack2
<bsnider> gx009, try the new kernel
<gx009> which new one?
<bsnider> 2.6.27-3
<RAOF> gx009: Is this a laptop?  Mine only boots on AC unless I pass acpi=off.
<bsnider> it's in there
<bsnider> check synaptic
<gx009> yep.. laptop
 * RAOF hasn't checked this with 2.6.27-3 yet.
<gx009> i'll try an update from 26-2
<DanaG> rt2x00 is not realtek.
<DanaG> It's ralink.
<DanaG> OH GOD, MY EYES!  http://www.engadget.com/2008/09/10/hp-shows-off-vivienne-tam-designed-digital-clutch-the-10-inch/
<MightyTweek> well, it's fuschia
<gx009> " a bright red 10-inch netbook"  that looks way pink to me
<Jordan_U> DanaG: Any idea what distro it's based on?
<DanaG> Well, the current Mini-Note uses some variant of SuSE (I didn't bother remembering which one).
<DanaG> yast2 == gag.
<gx009> certainly gives a new meaning to "eye candy"
<DanaG> well, as package manager, at least.
<ToHellWithGA> DanaG: indeedums
<ToHellWithGA> regarding ralink, that is
<ToHellWithGA> ralink was ace on feisty and older
<DanaG> I set up a family friend's computer with a bcm4306 card, and kept the ralink for a spare for an old computer around here, because ralink is open-source.....
<DanaG> but in the end, I traded the two.
<ToHellWithGA> the ralink driver is bunk in ubuntu through
<ToHellWithGA> s/through/though
<DanaG> Open-source means 'jack' if it doesn't work for $INSERT_WORD_HERE.
<DanaG> s/means/doesn't mean/
<ToHellWithGA> it auto-sets itself to 1Mbps
<DanaG> Lovely feature!
<ToHellWithGA> it's way wacky that i can manually set it to 54M but it auto-sets to slow slow
<DanaG> The b43 card also sometimes works better than my iwl3945 card.
<milos_> has someone here ever managed to remove accidentally half of gnome with synaptic?
<DanaG> Nope, because I check what it's going to be doing before I let it do anything.  =þ
<gx009> accident implies no one is at fault
<milos_> DanaG, I am also checking but I didn't this time hhhh
<ToHellWithGA> DanaG: i bought a wireless g usb key just because of that bunk module
<ToHellWithGA> the ralink usb module works fine with all speeds
<ToHellWithGA> i unplugged the pci card until i read up that i could manually set the speed
 * gx009 : gnome beats kde
<MightyTweek> milos_: yeah, I've done that
 * DanaG wonders which works better: b43 or ipw2200.
<DanaG> I've got one of the latter in an old laptop around here.
<MightyTweek> milos_: not with synaptic though, it was with apt-get IIRC
<ToHellWithGA> lol @ "old laptop"
<DanaG> Well, it is: toshiba 1415-s105
<ToHellWithGA> i used that wireless usb adapter to install hardy on a 200Mhz pentium 2 laptop
<ToHellWithGA> it was ace
<milos_> man i was soo furious, I wanted to submit like 19 angry bug reports
<DanaG> The wifi card is yoinked from a a friend's dead newer laptop.
<ToHellWithGA> one usb port, 3.6GB hard drive
 * DanaG wonders: what could you use a P2 laptop for nowadays?
<DanaG> We've got one that's sort of abandoned in place (shoved in the back of a closet).
<ToHellWithGA> milos_: that's what "ubuntu-desktop" is for
<gx009> victory!! 2.6.27-3 works with no acpi=off
<ToHellWithGA> reinstall the meta-package milos_
<ToHellWithGA> DanaG: it's my grandmother's laptop
<ToHellWithGA> she plays solitaire and freecell
<gx009> those are windows games..
<ToHellWithGA> absolutely not
<ToHellWithGA> those a re card games
<gx009> play gnometrix!!
<ToHellWithGA> s/a re/are/
<ToHellWithGA> she is 70 years old
<ToHellWithGA> transitioning to gnome games with the same game was ok in my book
<milos_> i have installed some packages with dbg symbols(firefox and xulruner) from http://ddebs.ubuntu.com and it removed some very important form gnome
<ToHellWithGA> no windows 98 games for her :)
<gx009> good.. she's still in time to witness the glory of teh linuz
<ToHellWithGA> my poor grandfather
<DanaG> All my family friends are too stubborn to want to switch to anything.
<ToHellWithGA> he's getting the alzheimers
<milos_> somehow i figured out in aptitude what was the problem
<ToHellWithGA> it's too late to try to teach him how not to click every popup that says "click me"
<ToHellWithGA> he's on his 5th windows xp computer
<ToHellWithGA> he bogs them down and abandons them
<DanaG> Adblock Plus?
<DanaG> Free hardware?
<milos_> ToHellWithGA, I have fix it, what a relief
<ToHellWithGA> i refuse to do his tech support because he has a cluster of poorly-organized files he moves from one machine to the next with the help of some local computer shop
<gx009> i have a amd k7 with Xubuntu in it..
<ToHellWithGA> c:\work\property\jaksdf.wpd and c:\documents\personal\lksjdlfjsdlfkj.wpd
<DanaG> Hmm, just sit back and enjoy the free hardware when he discards the old stuff?
<ToHellWithGA> not at all
<ToHellWithGA> i run all intel motherbaord/chipset stuff to avoid hassle
<ToHellWithGA> i suppose i could salvage some RAM from it
<gx009> am making that k7 into a debian 4.0 for entertainment purposes.. it still got about 700mb ram
<DanaG> Another thing you could do: put in a dd-wrt router, run dnsmasq, and have it block the same sites that the Spybot hosts file blocks?
<DanaG> s/\?/./
<ToHellWithGA> the guy has been asking me for two years to help him get broadband internet
<ToHellWithGA> i've explained it to him a few times, patiently
<ToHellWithGA> he now has broadband in his florida home but not in his winter home
<ToHellWithGA> it perplexes him that he can't take it with him
<DanaG> Time for a laptop with the mobile broadband?
<ToHellWithGA> because he has the same long distance phone service, he thinks all of it should be a choice
<DanaG> i.e. through phone provider?
<ToHellWithGA> yeah that wouldn't be bad
<DanaG> s/phone/cellphone/
<ToHellWithGA> since he is on dialup he would not find that slow
<ToHellWithGA> he's stuck on wordperfect
<ToHellWithGA> he refuses to learn to use MS word
<DanaG> Bonus points for built-in instead of dongle.
<ToHellWithGA> as much as i hate word, it's more current and more widely-used
<ToHellWithGA> i will not be teaching him LaTeX :)
<ToHellWithGA> bedtime for bonzo
<ToHellWithGA> good talk y'all
<DanaG> Heh, random thing: I set up a 6to4 tunnel thingy on my dd-wrt router, but then disabled it when I considered that it'd be essentially unfirewalled.
<DanaG> What hardware does he get, that you won't use?
<DanaG> You could also tell him to donate to various places, for a tax deduction or something.
 * burner wonders what audio fixes are planned for intrepid... i still can't be playing rhythmbox and then watch a flash video at the same time
<DanaG> I can.
<DanaG> =þ
<literal> I'm trying to compile an application and I'm getting "sh: o: not found"
<literal> some Googling leads me to believe that I'm missing something related to gcc and g++
<literal> I'm not very familiar with ubuntu's packages yet though, so I don't know what I'm missing
<DanaG> try make SHELL=/bin/bash whatever
<DanaG> the default shell in Ubuntu is 'dash'
<DanaG> .... which is not able to handle 'bashisms'
<literal> it's scons, not make :)
<DanaG> aah, then try to export it first, instead.
 * Jordan_U wonders why people ask for /bin/sh when they really want bash
<literal> "export SHELL=/bin/bash" doesn't help
<literal> and the supplied SConstruct script doesn't say anything about which shell to use, so I guess scons itself is to blame
<literal> even changing the /bin/sh symlink doesn't help
<DanaG> aah.
<DanaG> Perhaps you can execute whatever interpreter it is, with some "print everything it executes" parameter.
<literal> that would be python
<literal> too bad I'm a Perl guy...
<alka_trash> Hey I'm downloading Ubuntu 8.10 and I'm pretty excited - does anyone know if Pulse audio is better in this release alpha 5? well compared to hardy
<DanaG> but anyway, man python.... it may have a way to make it print.
<DanaG> http://product.cowon.com/product/IFA/product_page_2.php  --- yay for support for open-source formats!
 * DanaG is not a fan of Apple.
<literal> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/scons/scons_1.0.1-0.1_all.deb
<literal> does this link work for anyone here?
 * DanaG wants a USB thumb drive: http://www.usbgeek.com/prod_detail.php?prod_id=0905
<teratoma> what's the setting that makes nautilus make all of your folders in /home appear on your desktop ?
<literal> /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir in gconf
 * DanaG did that, AND symlinked Desktop to home
<DanaG> so apps that don't respect it still work as expected.
<DanaG> /home/dana/Desktop -> /home/dana/
<literal> apparently all that was needed was "sudo aptitude install g++"
<Daisuke_Ido> literal: build-essential didn't do it?
<DanaG> What's up with the hg-mirror.alsa-project.org?
<DanaG> No changes in 3 months.
<DanaG> on alsa-kernel dir, that is.
<literal> Daisuke_Ido: it would have, but I was unaware of it
<TuTUXG> anyone is experiencing problem with connecting to a large (larger than 160G) usb hard drive?
<literal> wait, lemme connect my 250GB drive and see
<TuTUXG> literal, mine is a 200g 3.5 usb drive, and it's about 80% full
<literal> 3.5" here as well, 33% full
<literal> no problems at all
<TuTUXG> hardy livecd mount it fine, but not with intrepid alpha 5 (either live cd or installed system)
<literal> what filesystem?
<literal> FAT32 here
<TuTUXG> xfs and reiserfs
<TuTUXG> i have two partitions
<TuTUXG> and another one with ntfs (160) couldn't mount either
<TuTUXG> ...
<TuTUXG> i'm wondering if the unetboot installation screwed this up...
<TuTUXG> the wired thing is i have another two 2.5" usb drive (both are 40g) and they all mounted fine...
<TuTUXG> with the 3.5" one, after i connected, nothing happened, not even under /dev/
<TuTUXG> ...
<DanaG> what does dmesg show about it?
<TuTUXG> DanaG, wait a sec, let me see
<TuTUXG> [ 1438.773216] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Sense Key : No Sense [current]
<TuTUXG> [ 1438.773220] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Add. Sense: No additional sense information
<DanaG> Summarize, rather than pasting.
<DanaG> Hmm, odd.
<TuTUXG> it just repeats that again and again
<TuTUXG> except the time stamps r different
<TuTUXG> what does that mean?
<DanaG> It means something's screwy with the enclosure attaching.
<TuTUXG> but it mounts fine with my old hardy and hardy livecd
<TuTUXG> and winxp... , with the ntfs one
<TuTUXG> btw it is not sata drive, it's ide
<TuTUXG> i mean pata
<Arenlor> So just how (un)stable is Intrepid currently?
<Jordan_U> Arenlor: Depends on your hardware, last I heard none of the nvidia drivers were working :)
<Jordan_U> Arenlor: But my comp is running pretty well
<DanaG> The 173 and 177 drivers work for me, but not the 77 and 96 drivers.
<Arenlor> I've only got to worry about BCM43XX and fglrx drivers myself ^_^
<clusty> hey
<clusty> wanted to know if its worth while me crying about the fact that bluetooth does get restarted after a suspend to ram?
<Jordan_U> clusty: Yes, check if there is already a bug filed and if not file one please.
<clusty> Jordan_U, acceptable?
<clusty> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez-utils/+bug/268877
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268877 in bluez-utils "bluetooth service does not restart after a suspend to ram" [Undecided,New]
<clusty> or should say about hardware and stuff?
<Jordan_U> clusty: Can't hurt to give info on what hardware you have, they will probably ask for it later if you don't
<clusty> done
<clusty> thanks
<Jordan_U> clusty: Thank you for taking the time to report the bug :)
<clusty> it's my pride :D
<clusty> might be the first bug that was not reported and was not dissmissed due to lack of info :D
<ernstp> anyone know usplash details?
<ernstp> I'm having the problem that it starts from the initramfs, but then it quits and drops me back to the console after a while
<ernstp> probably when the initramfs is done
<mrxmike> hihi
<mrxmike> vmware-tools (For guest OS) fails to install on intrepid
<mrxmike> the kernel panics / crashes =), known problem?
<mrxmike> 2: can i somehow become a 'professional' beta tester, together with a friend of me?
<mrxmike> (both IT professionals, well my friend is attending computer science at uni..)
<mrxmike> vbe_init() failed with -22, is what i get after installing vmware.. i guess that this is the vmware kernel module crashing
<mrxmike> hmmm, actually... its not i see.
<mrxmike> its on launchpad already i see =)
<Ng> mrxmike: vmware is so not our problem, it's vmware's problem ;)
<mrxmike> it sure is
<Ng> mrxmike: as for being a "professional" beta tested, if you mean for Ubuntu there is no such thing, just test and file good bugs :)
<mrxmike> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/v86d/+bug/189621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 189621 in v86d "v86d missing, needed for uvesafb (dup-of: 246269)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246269 in linux-meta "Switched from vesafb to uvesafb, but uvesafb can't work without v86d" [Undecided,Invalid]
<mrxmike> but there are problems with the vesa driver uvesafb
<mrxmike> Ng: ahhh k .. well.. guess i should become a launchpadder then ;)
<Ng> absolutely
<Ng> also try to be responsive to bugs - often you'll get someone ask you to file some more information (hardware info, kernel messages, steps to reproduce, etc) and if you don't respond, the bug will end up expiring
<mrxmike> Ng: sometimes people ask unnessarily more info, to just avoid to pick up on a problem
<mrxmike> that kills..
<mrxmike> .. uhh where's kubu on launchpad? :S
<mrxmike> kubuntu=ubuntu with just KDE repos added? :S
<mrxmike> i dont get it
<dns53> the kde desktop, the repo's are common
<mrxmike> well.. then there's a really thin line between them.......................
<jtechidna> kubuntu=ubuntu with a different set of default software
<mrxmike> the difference is as small a s few hundred packages then
<jtechidna> basically KDE + KDE versions of Ubuntu-specific tools
<mrxmike> dns53: nearly common i guess you mean
<mrxmike> yeah k =) qt..
<dns53> you can change between them by adding/removeing ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop
<jtechidna> Ubuntu is basically Gnome + GTK versions of Ubuntu-specific tools
<mrxmike> are the ubu dev teams focused as much on both
<mrxmike> or is kubuntu a 2nd thing.. ?
<mrxmike> my first bug report =) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/268975
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268975 in dolphin "Dolphin segfaults when the view is changed" [Undecided,New]
<jtechidna> mrxmike: I can reproduce your crash!
<jtechidna> I will get a proper backtrace and report it to KDE
<jtechidna> Thanks for helping make Kubuntu and KDE better for everyone.
<mrxmike> jtechidna: you as well :-))
 * jtechidna reboots to see if the new kernel fixed things
<mrxmike> k :)
<JontheEchidna> meh, still crashes modprobe
<mrxmike> whats wrong? :)
<JontheEchidna> oh, modprobe dies when I boot with the .27 kernel
<Turski> how do i get virtualbox working in interpid, since it doesn't have correct kernel module?
<mrxmike> you dont
<mrxmike> i think
<mrxmike> Turski: why run virtualbox on intrepid?
<Turski> why not?
<lore20> Turski:
<lore20> u need to install another kernell
<lore20> compile a vanilla... ore use a previous version
<Turski> stupid :/
<Turski> why there's no module for latest kernel?
<mrxmike> ask #vbox
<mrxmike> virtualbox doesnt support Alpha releases /kernels used in it i think... that will be the answer you get
<ute> hello @ll, is there any possibility to use the nvidia-glx-96 driver pakage under 8.10 alpha5?
<JontheEchidna> ute: nope
<ute> would there be an option in the final or must i bury my geforce 3
<JontheEchidna> depends on when nvidia releases an updated driver
<ute> not very satisfying, but typically nvidia
<flithm> hey everyone... when ibex I don't get fglrx installed by default like I did with hardy, and when I install fglrx my system gets totally hosed.  I have an older ATI card.  Does anyone know what's going on?  With Hardy compiz ran no problem but I'm having real trouble getting it to work on Ibex
<flithm> when == with sorry
<JontheEchidna> fglrx probably isn't compatible with the new xorg, gotta wait until ati releases an update
<flithm> ahhh
<flithm> gotcha
<JontheEchidna> I think the free drivers do some 3D accell, so at least you aren't as screwed as us legacy nvidia users
<flithm> yeah that sucks.  Nvidia's been kind going down the tubes the last year or so.  I used to say I'd never buy another ATI card but maybe that'll change
<flithm> well I suppose it'll be AMD
<flithm> I wonder what'll happen if there's still no fglrx ready by the time 8.10 ships.  that'll probably be messy for a lot of people
<flithm> not to mention the nvidia legacy driver.  does nvidia even have plans to update it?
<JontheEchidna> from what I've heard, sorta
<flithm> well that's good :)
<linkinxp> hello!.......how is intrepid running??
<mrxmike> pretty Alpha, if you ask me :)
<linkinxp> lol
<mrxmike> its getting to the 'right way',
<linkinxp> i guess
<mrxmike> but not really usable as a desktop OS
<linkinxp> i had troubles with video!
<mrxmike> (ie. adept is not really available)
<JontheEchidna> mrxmike: what do you mean by not really available?
<mrxmike> well, i wasnt able to search for packages
<mrxmike> tried to use it 5min ago it said something about 'this is not implemented yet' :S
<JontheEchidna> oh right, you can't search by package titles yet.
<mrxmike> JontheEchidna: so its not really usable i should say, not avalable
<JontheEchidna> but overall adept3 is much more stable and less slow than adept2
<jnsquire> Update manager is refusing to download the latest updates, is the repository currently broken?
<mrxmike> tried
<mrxmike> apt-get update first ?
<jnsquire> Yeah
<mrxmike> then try, apt-get dist-upgrade
<jnsquire> OK, apt-get dist-upgrade seems to be OK.
<mrxmike> now the 'update manager' 'popup' should be gone...
<jnsquire> Thanks
<mrxmike> jnsquire: doesnt the update manager try to use adept...
<mrxmike> (which is like just said - a bit broken still..)
<jnsquire> Dunno, haven't looked under the covers
<mrxmike> ok
<milosz> what's the current problems with ALSA?
<milosz> i get no sound in Miro, and no way i try to set it up, it just doesn't work
<milosz> the only app where it works right is my own media player but it also has a quite advanced config for ALSA
<milosz> maybe the "default" device doesn't work (?)
<gx009> 2.6.27-3 :: gnome 2.23.92 :: x64 :: mouse pointer dissapears from screen; only rebooting brings mouse pointer back up. it still works while in this invisible state e.g. i can still click on things but it is invisible
<gx009> nothing obvious triggers it.. ramdom .. last time it was opening laptop back up and mouse was cloaked again ..
<milosz> it's MPX malfunctioning! this time it thinks there are no pointers at all..
<gx009> do you know if there is already a bug report about it?
<milosz> i was just joking, MPX isn't implemented yet
<milosz> gx009, what graphics driver do you use?
<gx009> that might be it.. i havent enabled the nvidia drivers yet
<milosz> well it's still a bug with whatever drive you currently use...
<milosz> might be worth reporting
<gx009> true
<ronny> yo
<ronny> got a weird issue, network-manager stops my manual configured usb0 (in /etc/network/interfaces) from working - any idea how to make it stop caring?
<DrHalan> hey, did video playback break ?
<DrHalan> videos play slow and without sound in gstreamer
<ronny> hardy just never cared about usb0 to begin with
<ronny> but intrepid basicall disconnects all my other connections if i connect my openmoko to the usb
<ronny> its a massive pain and i have no idea how to fix
<gx009> gvfsd-trash just crashed!
<milosz> that release date is never gonna be held]
<milosz> kept*
<gx009> tell that to the kde guys
<milosz> why KDE?
<milosz> delayed 4.2 or what is it about?
<gx009> its looking pretty sad.. i just ran 4.1.1 the other day .. terrible.. nothing worked on my laptop
<milosz> KDE 4 is overengineered in details
<gx009> even adept was broken. which is REALLY scary
<ronny> anyone?
<bsnider> lew's running a nice piece about linux today:
<bsnider> http://www.lewrockwell.com/orig9/coleman2.html
<bsnider> i don't think i agree that it's "thriving", although i guess he means it's a lot more usable than it was 10 years ago
<gx009> in the past couple of years we've seen linux systems installed in more production machines ... dell, the newest sylvania and eeepc, google's gOS , etc.. i'd say thats 'thriving'
<bsnider> in the same time, apple has grown much more
<bsnider> that's thriving. linux is slowly growing
<gx009> they own they're own hardware.. go figure
<gx009> s/they're/their
<bsnider> i don't see the connection. microsoft doesn't own its own hardware. they make deals with oems
<gx009> money deals.. unless you wanna be a hobbyist .. can you?
<gx009> s/hobbyist/lobbyist
<gx009> lol
<gx009> since nm-applet doesnt wanna save my password i guess am trying creating a 'new wireless network'
<bsnider> gx009, why doesn't it save your password? saves mine
<bsnider> what happens exactly?
<milosz> i agree that it's not "thriving" (just wanted to add that)
<gx009> it does automatically bring up the 'enter your password' dialog for the right network .. but i have to manually input it everytime..
<gx009> i just created an autoNETWORKX ("new connection") so i'll logout and check it
<gx009> no results..  & am connecting a with a low signal strength even though am right next to the router
<bsnider> gx009, you mean it asks for the network key, or it asks for the root password to get the gnome-keyring?
<gx009> just network key
<bsnider> network-manager has nothing to do with signal strength. that's the driver's reponsibility
<gx009> i didnt say it did
<gx009> i just commented on that
<bsnider> i see
<bsnider> what wifi card is it?
<tsuther> hello
<tsuther> anyone have advice for me - I've got a Thinkpad t60 and running intretpid alpha5, the scroll wheel no longer works
<tsuther> how do I fix with this fancy new xorg?
<Sylphid|work> dunno if this is the right place to ask but can anyone tell me why traceroute is not installed by the default ubuntu installation cd
<Sylphid|work> or if it is scheduled to be added in intrepid
<milosz> it's never been installed by default
<milosz> by which i wanted to speculate that it will not change in I.I.
<milosz> tsuther, scroll wheel on what kind of device? USB mouse?
<DanaG> Trackpoint stick, most likely.
<DanaG> That'd be the "EmulateWheelButton" option.
<milosz> a trackpoint stick most likely also doesn't have a scroll wheel
<milosz> s/also//
<tsuther> sorry
<Bauldrick> how can i stop my screen going black everytime i press a key on the keyboard?
<tsuther> DanaG: yes, the trackpoint
<tsuther> milosz: it would be the middle mouse button scrolling on the trackpoint, not the "touchpad"
<DanaG> Hmm, synaptics now uses fdi files, instead of the xorg.conf.
<milosz> ow the trackpoint scroll ok
<DanaG> copy /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi  to /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ and edit it
<tsuther> fdi is new, right?
<milosz> fdi files have been used since HAL was introduced
<DanaG> You'd want to add the things mentioned here:
<DanaG> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_the_TrackPoint
<milosz> eh i think i'm not enough informed about this
<DanaG> the emulatewheelbutton thing.
<tsuther> doesn't xorg handle mice and keyboards differently with the new version?
<utonto> hello
<utonto> i'd like to know... is it normal that ubuntu ibex doesn have tty1 -6 but just the graphic one?
<void^> no
<utonto> tha't wierd than, cause since i installed it i just have the tty7 that's the one i am using atm
<utonto> is there anything to change in the grub menu to allow having all the terminals?
<carandraug> utonto: I have all tty, 1 to 6
<carandraug> utonto: by the way, do you really need that many tty? May I suggest using screen instead?
<Pici> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<utonto> no i don't really need all of them
<utonto> but at least a non-graphical one
<utonto> to use in case of troubles with the X server
<Samushka> i am having issues w/ my Intel X3100 graphics card in Ibex, i seem to be in VESA mode... ubuntu seems to boot up, gfx is garbled, then reboots, and works, but like i said, im in VESA mode...
<Samushka> how does one install/force intel drivers on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<utonto> change the driver in your xorg.conf
<utonto> just type intel in there
<Samushka> /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... i dont see nothing configured in there, is there a way to configure xorg.conf auotmtically for first time?
<utonto> sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<Samushka> i tried that, but it doesnt give me an option to pick my video card.
<Samushka> do i set my indentifier to "Intel" >
<Samushka> ?
<Bauld> how can i stop the screen gpoing black when i type?!!
<Fujisan> where is jono bacon?
<Fujisan> JONO BACON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Fujisan> I SUMMEN THEE
<pwnguin> Fujisan: jono@ubuntu.com
<Fujisan> you know him?
<pwnguin> more than i know you
<jussi01> He is the community manager...
<Fujisan> yeah
<Fujisan> I took a picture with him a while back: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3227/2438454269_a3489e2235.jpg
<stdin> Fujisan: this is a support channel, #ubuntu-offtopic is for general chat
<Fujisan> oh wow
<Fujisan> I know this channel is for fallaciloquence
<Fujisan> thank you stdin
<Fujisan> i am here because i wanted to know where i can get ubuntu intrepid ibex
<Fujisan> amagawd
<Fujisan> i cant find any download locations for it
<pwnguin> alpha 5?
<Fujisan> yeah
<teratoma> you can download an iso or upgrade your install of Hardy
<pwnguin> so in the topic is this url...
<Fujisan> :/
<Fujisan> yeha i know i been there
<Fujisan> didnt help me one bit
<Fujisan> i dont have ubuntu yet
 * gx009 :: google is your friend
<Fujisan> no its not
<stdin> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<teratoma> so download a iso of it and install
<Fujisan> thanks
<stdin> all the ISOs are on that server
<Fujisan> so what are the new features?
<pwnguin> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha5
<Fujisan> and when is gnome being replaced?
<pwnguin> define replaced
<teratoma> you can install kubuntu with KDE if you hate gnome
 * gx009 :: smells trolls
<Fujisan> jono bacon blogged about it
<Fujisan> gx009 please
<PriceChild> Fujisan: blogged about gnome being replaced?
<Fujisan> i am not a troll
<teratoma> trolling ubuntu sounds pretty boring
<gx009> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Fujisan> Jono Bacon; Although I am an ardent supporter and fanboy around GNOME, and I love the desktop for its simplicity and elegance…GNOME has become the software equivalent of my dad’s comfortable trousers - predictable and reliable, but has ceased to be exciting and innovative in new, innovative, visual, inspirational ways.
<_emet_> !info mono
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in intrepid
<_emet_> O_o
<PriceChild> Fujisan: Jono Bacon is the Ubuntu Community Manager. As far as I know he isn't in charge of decisions like that, nor does he indicate in that passage that it is being replaced. That is simply his opinion.
<Fujisan> gx009 what !enter?
<PriceChild> Fujisan: read what ubottu said immediately following that trigger
<Fujisan> i agree with jono bacon
<pwnguin> Fujisan: that post was about invogorating gnome, not killing it
<Fujisan> i know
<Fujisan> i meant to say revamped instead of replaced
<_emet_> what is being replaced?
<_emet_> gnome is being replaced?
<teratoma> yes, with ion3
<_emet_> about time
<gx009> :-/
<Fujisan> because i believe KDE people are designed challenged, and gnome has great potential
<Fujisan> stdin i cant join #ubuntu-offtopic i have a 6 month old ban from there
<teratoma> i can't imagine why
<Fujisan> so its not okay to talk about the future of ubuntu in here?
<Fujisan> i have nowhere else to go
<pwnguin> talk is cheap, really.
<pwnguin> anyone know what magic I must invoke to get nvidia working with dkms?
<emet> um]
<emet> !info mono-gmcs
<ubottu> mono-gmcs (source: mono): Mono C# 2.0 and C# 3.0 compiler for CLI 2.0. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9.1+dfsg-3ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 353 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<emet> damnit
<emet> that version is buggy
<emet> I hope Ubuntu upgrades to Mono 2.0
<Bauld> anyone help me stop my screen going black when typing!?
<Bauld> what should xorg.conf look like in intrepid then, mine says this http://pastebin.com/m45ba6364
<gx009> have you tried booting in recovery mode and select option 'fix xserver'? that might help
<gx009> that's another way of resetting your xorg.conf to default values
<Bauld> give it a go now
<pisecx> Hi,
<pisecx> is it possible to fix problem with Human-Murrine
<pisecx> ?
<Bauld> nah, it still black when i type and seems to be when i toucj the mouse first time
<Bauld> i only upgraded to see if i could get my rtl 8150 wifi card working - cant even boot with .27 kernel because screen is black after logo! stupid noob!!
<gx009> have you enabled proprietary drivers?
<Bauld> where are they on this
<pisecx> Guys, how can I fix look of gnome?
<pisecx> It's broken
<pisecx> And seems like it's a know issue, according to this http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-8-10-Alpha-4-Screenshot-Tour-91907.shtml
<Bauld> sorry , but its almost impossible to see anything as each time i touch keyboard/mouse it goes black, flashes
<pisecx> But I could find how to install Human-Murrine
<gx009> if 'this' means your on gnome, Bauld, then look in system>administration>hardware drivers
<Bauld> sorry , meant intrepid - im on kubuntu
<Bauld> no propriety drivers in use
<gx009> try enabling it.. restart..
<Bauld> nothing to enable?
<pisecx> stop to ignore me ))
<Pici> pisecx: Look in Launchpad to see if a bug is logged, if not, log one.
<Pici> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<pisecx> thanks
<gx009> then i guess you should update/upgrade, Bauld; because there should be a proprietary driver option in there ...
<pisecx> Pici: yes, it logged https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/human-theme/+bug/257712, I have installed this package, I don't see error any more but can not use standart human theme
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257712 in human-theme "human-murrine theme is missing" [Undecided,Fix released]
<pisecx> Pici: should I try to restart?
<Pici> pisecx: You shouldnt have to, but you may need to restart gnome.
<Pici> Or relog
<pisecx> Pici ok, will try now
<Bauld> gx009: update/upgrade still nothing in hardware drivers
<Bauld> i'm on this mind 2.6.25-1-386 as nothing else will boot - that make a difference?
<gx009> do you have 2.6.27-2 installed already?
<Bauld> yeah , but it wont start after load
<Bauld> just a black screen - so i have to go back to this one
<gx009> try editing kernel line adding    acpi=off    (at the end) and see if it boots
<gx009> in grub
<gx009> you can also just  kate /etc/grub/menu.lst  and add it there
<gx009> then restart, of course
<Bauld> brb ofcourse
<oliver_g_1> hmm...
<oliver_g_1> shouldn't the "nautilus" package be installed by default?
<gx009> not if you have kde
<oliver_g_1> no, it's ubuntu
<oliver_g_1> and I'm wondering why Gnome desktop won't come up after last update
<oliver_g_1> ok, /var/log/dpkg.log says it has removed nautilus and nautilus-cdburner today :-/
<oliver_g_1> that might explain the login problems
<gx009> that doesnt just happen .. a user had to have done that.. regardless, you have to reinstall that then
<gx009> thats my guess
<oliver_g_1> (ah ok, it has removed ubuntu-desktop, probably because I didn't select DistUpgrade in update-manager today)
<oliver_g_1> wheee... desktop is back, _and_ it finally runs fast inside virtualbox :-D
<oliver_g_1> thanks to the kernel patchers!
<Bauld> argh, no joy
<gx009> i suggest you take acpi=off out of the boot line and proceed to check the forums for a match to your situation or stay tuned 'til someone else can lead you in the right direction; unfortunately thats all i have
<Bauld> gx009: cheers for your time, much appreciated
<DanaG> Oh hey, the dd-wrt firmware has a theme that that New Wave could take some ideas from.
<DanaG> http://codefromthe70s.org/images/dummynet_ddwrt.png
<Irfan> hi, I need help installing VirtualBox 2.0
<DanaG> 2.0?
<DanaG> Woah.
<DanaG> That's news to me.
<Irfan> yap, it's out in the sun
<Irfan> I'am having problems with a compiler actually
<Irfan> it says that there are known issues with gcc4,3
<Irfan> and that I should use older verision
<Irfan> but, that's the part I don't know how to do
<DanaG> try this: CC=gcc-4.2 /media/VBOXwhateverthepathistotheinstaller
<DanaG> or anyway, export CC=gcc-4.2 before running the install thingy.
<Bauld> haha, the black screen when typing was to do with onboard vga thingy - just robbed a shite old nvidia card from another  pc and it works fine now, no no propriety drivers though
<pwnguin> anyone know how to make dkms+nvidia happy?
<gx009_> https://launchpad.net/dkms   <---- maybe you should give them a shout
<RAOF> pwnguin: In what way are they unhappy now?
<RAOF> pwnguin: I've found simply reinstalling the nvidia-1xx-kernel-source packge unborks it, on the one occasion it got confused.
<pwnguin> its been broked for a while, i just decided now is the time to bother with it
<pwnguin> man, im watching this series of training videos at work for Ubuntu
<pwnguin> terrible
<pwnguin> based on like 7.04
<pwnguin> topics include: Easy Ubuntu & Automatix [7:27]
<RAOF> Whoops!
<pwnguin> the closed captioning uses the wrong slashes
<pwnguin> even when the author made a deliberate point about it
<pwnguin> \home\
<RAOF> Ba baw!
<pwnguin> yay. raof fixed it
<pwnguin> next question: what's the story with bootup?
<literal> explain
<RAOF> Expound.
<pwnguin> kernel-helper seems to be spawning some terrible disk io
<pwnguin> find, cpio, frontend, lsb_release, apt-cache
<ganymede> i'm kind of unaware of how packages are upgraded within an ubuntu version...is it like only security and bugfix updates are allowed within a single version, so when 8.10 is created, that's the only opportunity for major-number updates?
<ganymede> or is ubuntu always bleeding edge, as long as it's stable?
<bsnider> how do you define bleeding edge?
<ganymede> latest tarball available, provided it turns out to be stable
<bsnider> no, that doesn't ever happen
<ganymede> i guess what i'm really asking is whether packages ever hold back the newest version of something simply because it's too big of a step, and decide to put it off until ubuntu+1
<bsnider> yes, all the time
<RAOF> Um, no.  Almost always not.
<ganymede> packagers*
<bsnider> even small stuff like pidgin is put off until the next release
<RAOF> Except after Feature Freeze (which we're in now).
<RAOF> Before feature freeze, the reason why we don't have the latest upstream version is generally because no one's had time to package it.
<ganymede> bsnider: and the reason for this is because of commercial 24/7 support? you don't want to have to support a version that ubuntu wasn't shipped with?
<ganymede> oh, okay
<bsnider> i guess that's it
<pwnguin> its not just "commercial support"
<ganymede> but is that only reason? if someone actually took the time to package the newest pidgin and make sure it's stable, would it go into 8.04?
<bsnider> after using hardy for 5 months, almost nothing in it is bleeding edge anymore
<pwnguin> ganymede: there's a process for exceptions
<bsnider> ganymede, no it would not
<bsnider> it might go into a ppa for you to go out and get
<bsnider> i got pidgin 2.5 from getdeb
<bsnider> for hardy
<ganymede> and the reason for it not to go into official repos, even though it's proven stable, is?
<ganymede> (assuming it was proven stable)
<pwnguin> this is like assuming no friction or wind restance
<pwnguin> works good on paper, but we live in the real world
<pwnguin> for example
<bsnider> how would anyone know if it was stable? besides programming resources are put into the next ubuntu release, not into adding features to the current one
<bsnider> you can always go out and get new stuff from ppa's and getdeb and places like that. or build them yourself
<pwnguin> the latest release of xournal was put out a while bak
<pwnguin> and the dude was angry because we didnt ship it (his release was after feature freeze and nobody wanted to bother with it)
<pwnguin> upstream isn't good at release engineering, often times
<pwnguin> that xournal version had two releases within a day, because the first one was discovered to not actually work
<pwnguin> "known stable" my ass ;)
<bsnider> shuttleworth says he wants to address this issue by encouraging ppa repositories with new stuff
<pwnguin> makes sense
<pwnguin> except ppas have no signature
<bsnider> yeah, that's annoying
<bsnider> something will have to be done about that
<pwnguin> lots of upstreams already do host their own repos
<bsnider> maybe apt shouldn't check ppa repositories
<ganymede> okay, thanks for the clarifications
<pwnguin> it would be nice if we could get upstreams to participate more directly
<DanaG> wtf... why is VirtualBox suid root?
<anubis> evolution of all things is broken
<DanaG> VirtualBox
<DanaG> (process:3448): Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid.
<pwnguin> http://people.cis.ksu.edu/~jld5445/intrepid-20080911-9.png
<pwnguin> theres a boot chart for ya RAOF, literal
<RAOF> DanaG: Possibly because it wants to mess with low-level kernel stuff?
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> But shouldn't that be separate from the GUI?
<DanaG> The GUI app itself is setuid.
<RAOF> It could be.
<pwnguin> what's it run as?
<DanaG> -rws--s--x 1 root root 16976 2008-09-04 03:31 /usr/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox
<pwnguin> i think suid is needed to run as anyone, including nobody
<DanaG> er,
<DanaG> -rws--x--x 1 root root 16976 2008-09-04 03:31 /usr/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox
<RAOF> DanaG: kvm gets around this by having the /dev/kvm device owned by the kvm group; virtualbox could presumably do something similar, but may not at the moment.
<DanaG> So, I can't use the nice qgtkstyle.
<RAOF> You could; just add it to root's themes, too.
<DanaG> That's not the issue.
<DanaG> or do you mean I have to run it as root for real?
<DanaG> Isn't that essentially the same as setuid?
<DanaG> ... as in privileges, not as in how it works.
<DanaG> Great, so now VirtualBox is fugly.
<DanaG> If I run it as root, I can't use my VM.
<DanaG> If I symlink root's .VirtualBox dir to mine, I get   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }     Callee RC:   NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<pwnguin> interesting
<pwnguin> your irc client uses css
<RAOF> DanaG: What is the issue?  Why doesn't the qgtkstyle work for root apps?
<DanaG> Nope, the qt4 error dialog uses css, actually.
<DanaG> that's a copy and paste.
<DanaG> Root doesn't have my .VirtualBox dir; that's the issue.
<DanaG> If I symlink it to mine, I get that error.
<RAOF> Why does root need your .Virtualbox dir?
<DanaG> ... to use my VMs, of course.
<RAOF> Oh, so this has changed recently?
<DanaG> SO I don't have to redefine everything.
<DanaG> gksu virtualbox -- try it.
 * RAOF doesn't have virtualbox, so can't.
<DanaG> Or without gksu, with using qgtkstyle.... it refuses to start due to being setuid.
<DanaG> http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/2066
<RAOF> Ah.  That now makes sense.
<DanaG> ... or if I update qgtkstyle to one that drops back to something else on setuid, it starts with no listed VMs.
<DanaG> Great, now I'm stuck with it uglier than before... at least when it was qt3, I had a decent theme.
<DanaG> The fallback qt4 theme is ugly.
<DanaG> Grr.
<dupondje> There is a problem with teh configuration server. gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256
<dupondje> any id's ?
#ubuntu+1 2008-09-12
<Raspberry> How do I configure X to recognize my tablet stylus and my scroll by holding  3rd button on my mouse?
<Raspberry> I can edit the xorg.conf, but I thought you're not uspposed to do that anymore
<Raspberry> anybody else have the problem of screenbalnking on their laptop ... when the screen goes blank and is supposed to trigger the screensaver... it fades to black and never comes back
<Raspberry> you have to power cycle the machine to get it back
<Raspberry> not even SysReq key combos respond.
<pen> do anyone got firefox 3.1 alpha 2 running?
<clarkkent4351> Folks, I'm going insane trying to get an xorg.conf set up that will get me beyond 800x600. Tried the usual tricks; most just wipe and replace the file, but no better. Clue: System->Prefs->ScreenResolution always shows "0Hz" refresh as the only option. Help?
<clarkkent4351> Res up to 1280x1024 work in U8.04.
<jumpkic1> Is there an recommended easy way to upgrade from Hardy to Intrepid like via a GUI?  or does one need to edit sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<RAOF> jumpkic1: Yes; see the release notes.
<RAOF> clarkkent4351: You'll need to pastebin your Xorg.0.log before anyone will be able to help you.
<clarkkent4351> Here's my Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/d2c82aefc
<clarkkent4351> ... and my xorg.conf, conveniently scrogged by nvidia-xconfig to remove all the Modelines... :)  http://pastebin.com/m512f2055
<clarkkent4351> thanks
<jumpkic1> ﻿RAOF: hahaha,,,  next month eh
<RAOF> jumpkic1: No; any of the alpha's release notes will contain instructions & caveats.
<jumpkic1> ﻿RAOF: oh, okay
<jumpkic1> I'll have a look
<RAOF> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex/TechnicalOverview
<RAOF> clarkkent4351: Hm.  That doesn't make sense; you're using VESA in the log.  As a first blush, I'd guess that your nvidia kernel module is not properly built.
<RAOF> clarkkent4351: I'd suggest that you try "sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-177-kernel-source", to try and get dkms to rebuild the module for you.
<clarkkent4351> @RAOF: awesome; I was looking for that tidbit. Will try it now.
<clarkkent4351> reinstalled nvidia 177 drivers; confirmed loaded (system->admin->hardware drivers), reran nvidia-xconfig; no change. Both xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log at http://pastebin.com/mdb54bfe . ANy other ideas?
<RAOF> clarkkent4351: Do you actually have the nvidia-glx-177 package installed?
<clarkkent4351> RAOF: yes, ver 177.70-0ubuntu1
<clarkkent4351> and my card (6150 LE) is listed as supported
<RAOF> Then I'm unable to tell you why X doesn't appear to even be _trying_ to load the nvidia driver.
<RAOF> Although your X is outdated; 1.5 should be available now.
<jumpkic1> ﻿RAOF: thanks, the bit about "sudo update-manager -d" was what I was looking for
<clarkkent4351> :( thanks for trying. I can try updating X (although it's not coming through Update Manager); would appreciate a clue on how.
<RAOF> clarkkent4351: Just to be sure, can you pastebin 'ls /usr/lib/xorg/modules'?
<RAOF> Sorry; /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers
<clarkkent4351> RAOF: http://pastebin.com/d2861a048
<RAOF> I'm stumped.  X doesn't even seem to be _trying_ to load the nvidia driver, and the nvidia driver seems to be in the right place.
<Solarion> hey all
<Solarion> anyone know what's causing dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<Solarion> ?
<clarkkent4351> Solarion: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/55641
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 55641 in dpkg "dpkg - process_queue: Assertion 'dependtry <=4' failed. error (dup-of: 46530)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 46530 in dpkg "process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed." [Medium,Fix released]
<clarkkent4351> RAOF: roger; seems like that's what xorg.conf should be doing for me. Bug?
<DanaG> Argh, failsafe X is a pain in the $BODY_PART.
<Solarion> clarkkent4351: those are very old
<RAOF> Failsafe X doesn't trigger for me; I'm not entirely sure why, but I'm not displeased.
<DanaG> It starts failsafe, so I go to terminal to rebuild nvidia (because dkms didn't work!  multiple versions!)... and then sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop.
<DanaG> ........... doesn't work.
<DanaG> I killall Xorg, and then end up with TWO x servers.... one failsafe, and one normal one with a crashing greeter.
<DanaG> ... and then I have to killall -9 gdm and Xorg.......... and then end up with an entirely blank black screen, thanks to nvidia.
<Solarion> hmm, seems to be python-tk and/or scribus (deps on python-tk)
<jumpkic1> does anyone know if the situation with alsa and the kernel alsa being different versions is fixed in intrepid?
<Solarion> DanaG: :(
<DanaG> ugh, stupid vboxgtk.... won't show my VMs, but won't let me register them because they already exist.
<Solarion> DanaG: Getting the nvidia driver going was extremely tricky for me too
<Solarion> stupid nvidia
<DanaG> It's not hard... but the failsafe-X gets in the way repeatedly and persistently.
<DanaG> Failsafe X.... is evil.
<RAOF> jumpkic1: What issue?
<DanaG> We need a better way to disable it without editing gdm.conf, because such edits get lost when I have to accept new versions of gdm.conf.
<Solarion> DanaG: it was for me.  Things kept randomly wanting to hork my xorg so that I only got 800x600 or even 640x480!
<DanaG> Solarion: take a look at this:
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/257809
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257809 in kde-guidance "guidance-backends overwrites xorg.conf without confirmation or notification, if video card has changed since last boot" [Undecided,New]
<Solarion> DanaG: ouch
<Solarion> I, for one, welcome or xorg.conf-less overlords of the near future.  However, the present is a painful transition
<DanaG> Here's a Windowblinds theme called Solarion, just for random amusement: http://stardockdesign.wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?skinid=6287&libid=1
<Solarion> meh
<DanaG> Yeah, same reaction from me.
<Solarion> windows is pretty irrelevant to me
<DanaG> Show me how to play HL2 with surround sound in Linux.... and I can ditch Windows.
<DanaG> That's essentially my last link to needing Windows.  Office stuff? Openoffice or Wine.
<Solarion> DanaG: they develop where the money is.
<Solarion> If you give them money for a Windows version of HL2, then they will keep giving you Windows versions of HL2.
<Solarion> Since it's a game, I personally don't see a need to give them money to make me use Windows.
<Solarion> of course, hardcore gamers deride me, but that's my take on it.
 * Solarion moves on
<DanaG> Eeh, I won't mock you -- hey, it's personal preference, and I'm not one of those 'bashers'.
<Reed_Solomon> its more of a wine question than an ubuntu question
<Reed_Solomon> I suppose it might be possible under codega?
<DanaG> Not with surround sound; that's the bummer.
<Reed_Solomon> pff
<jumpkic1> RAOF: its hard to explain, but basically drivers that compile against alsa headers don't work because the kernel and the alsa-dev packages are based on different releases of alsa
<jumpkic1> http://nikosapi.org/wiki/index.php/WIS_Go7007_Linux_driver#Ubuntu_Hardy_with_kernel_.3C.3D_2.6.46-17
<jumpkic1> sort of talks about it
<Solarion> anyhow, if someone wants to know why they're getting that error I mentioned, python-tk and/or scribus is why.
<Reed_Solomon> latest compiz is slooooooow
<Reed_Solomon> in ubuntu
<jumpkic1> you end up with WARNING: "snd_rawmidi_set_ops" [...] undefined!
<jumpkic1> when you compile standalone modules
<jumpkic1> and a whole bunch of other similar alsa function undefines
<RAOF> Well, that should be working in Intrepid, yes.
<RAOF> I suppose that very few people test it, which is why no one caught it for Hardy.
<RAOF> Cool.  A hardware mpeg4 (presumably ASP) encoder?
<Reed_Solomon> i heard about that
<jumpkic1> ﻿RAOF: kind of unfortunate that its in an LTS release
<RAOF> I'm not sure how _useful_ it'd be; my cpu can certainly encode to mpeg4 asp in substantially better than real-time, but it's still cool.
<RAOF> jumpkic1: Is there a bug filed?
<RAOF> jumpkic1: It _might_ be a simple enough fix to make it worth an SRU.
<jumpkic1> ﻿RAOF: yeah I ran across several bugs that I thought were related
<DanaG> Argh, the older laptop will not unlock the gnome keyring at (auto-)login.
<jumpkic1> ﻿RAOF: given the number of things that depend on Alsa I doubt it would be simple
<bsnider> DanaG, you can blow the gnome-keyring away
<DanaG> libpam-gnome-keyring does not work under auto-login.
<DanaG> Everything I've tried has either broken login, not unlocked the keyring, or made gdm ask for "password for auto-login" -- even though I have it set PASSWORDLESS!
<bsnider> there's a hidden diretory you can delete and hten it will not ask for the password for the keyring but will just use the stored passwords the keying was protecting anyway
 * DanaG supresses momentary angry voice
<DanaG> Argh, Toshiba hotkeys don
<DanaG> don't work.
<Reed_Solomon> thats surprising, considering what a great linux supporter toshiba is
<bsnider> i believe it's ~/.gnome2/keyrings
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/261318
<Reed_Solomon> cough
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261318 in xorg "Xorg can't use Toshiba Laptop Support (tlsup) input device; input device does not support 'kbd' input handler" [Undecided,New]
 * DanaG edited the name:
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/261318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261318 in xorg "Regression: new Toshiba Laptop Support (tlsup) driver breaks Toshiba hotkeys; input device does not support 'kbd' input handler" [Undecided,New]
<LSD|Ninja> So, xorg broke something yet it'll be spun as being Toshibas fault?
<DanaG> No, a new kernel driver is what broke it.
<DanaG> It's a raw "input" device that doesn't support the "kbd" handler.
<DanaG> Thus... it's not a keyboard, and Xorg can't use it.
<DanaG> ... and the consoles won't use it, either.
<Killeroid> Apparently, today is hug a developer day. anyone know any hot developers i could hug(i am extremely huggable)
<DanaG> I can't say I know any developers.
<DanaG> er, I don't know any of the Ubuntu developers personally.
 * mneptok does, and can pass along cash bribes ...
<Killeroid> mneptok: i invested my savings in some nigerian prince's endeavour to get claim him millions from some bank. I will send along some of those cash bribes when the investment pays.
<Killeroid> *pays off
<mneptok> Killeroid: Thank you, friend coming from Internets. I am Mister Udwillanohgono Swesimele, late Finance Minister for Gambia. Please to do the needful.
<DanaG> ummm... whatever.
<ajmitch> mneptok: how much $ do you need sir?
<Killeroid> "late Finance Minister for Gambia" , damn, nigerian zombies already!!
<mneptok> ajmitch: all of it?
 * ajmitch scrounges in his pockets for loose change
<Killeroid> talking  of loose change, anyone knows when stop and shop usually closes, i have a bucket of pennies that i need to go chane into bills
<mneptok> lol
<mneptok> yes, everyone, worldwide, knows when a northeast US grocery chain closes.
<Killeroid> well, if you recognize and know what a stop and shop is, that you live in the northeast and know the time it closes
<mneptok> i live in the northeast. but not US.
<Killeroid> hah, pardon me then, i meant, northeast US
<yuri_> annoying problem: the screen goes black randomly. i can call up a virtual terminal but looks like X screws up. I have acer aspire one and alpha 5
<yuri_> did not have this prob in 8.04)
<mneptok> yuri_: then you should run 8.04 until Intrepid is released ;)
<RAOF> Or file a bug, of course.
<RAOF> Or possibly both.
<yuri_> gah. tired of reinstalling
<mneptok> yuri_: then don;t run pre-release software ;)
<yuri_> yea i know, i just never learn my lesson
<yuri_> especially that "dont put it on a production computer" part
<yuri_> is glxgears supposed to be broken in 8.10?
<literal> works here
<RAOF> Works here, too, with any number of drivers ;
<RAOF> Also, I don't know why so many people ask those sorts of questions.
<RAOF> "Is $FOO supposed to be broken".  No.  Of course it isn't!
<LSD|Ninja> but it's Linux so deal with it
<LSD|Ninja> :P
<DanaG> I know what I'm getting into when I switch to the development repos.
<RAOF> yuri_: If you'd like some help determining whether...
<RAOF> Oh.
<pen> how's intrepid?
<pen> good?
<pen> so far?
<bsnider> in my subjective opinion, no
<danbhfive> hehe
<danbhfive> bsnider: I tried out the ath9k driver in intrepid (if you remember me).  Works great.  Far better than ndiswrapper in Hardy
<LSD|Ninja> Anything is better than ndiswrapper
<danbhfive> hehe, well, not madwifi : P
<teratoma> i don't see any difference than hardy yet (besides random freezing)
<danbhfive> teratoma: look at the release notes for alpha 5.  I think it covers the major changes
<LSD|Ninja> danbhfive: If your Atheros is supported, madwifi is better than ndiswrapper too. Ubuntu are just a little slow on the uptake.
<bsnider> danbhfive, what kind of router are you connecting to?
<danbhfive> LSD|Ninja: yeah, I really don't know.  I just tried a guide on madwifi, and it didn't work/caused computer lockups.  ndiswrapper works like crap, but at least it works.  And as soon as intrepid is beta, imma upgrading, at which I get native support!!  woo hoo!
<danbhfive> bsnider: honestly, its some sort of g router, from verizon
<bsnider> i can't for the life of me get it to connect to the new-ish d-link
<bsnider> but i'm glad it works for you
<danbhfive> http://www.fibercrap.com/article/actiontec-mi424wr-router-fios-weapon-of-choice-1150-1.html
<danbhfive> I think thats it
<bsnider> d-link card, d-link router, and htey can't come to an agreement
<LSD|Ninja> danbhfive: you have an ath9k, support for those is kinda flaky
 * DanaG likes his dd-wrt router.
<danbhfive> LSD|Ninja: I've been getting great results in intrepid.  The only problem is that the bit rate is reported incorrectly, but that practically just a cosmetic issue
<RyanPrior> How come wxMaxima hasn't been updated in more than 2 years?
<RyanPrior> It hasn't been updated since Feisty.
<bsnider> because nobody cares enough
<RAOF> RyanPrior: Because no one cares about it, presuably.
<pwnguin> !info wxmaxima
<ubottu> wxmaxima (source: wxmaxima): a wxWidgets GUI for the computer algebra system maxima. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 500 kB, installed size 1732 kB
<bsnider> RyanPrior, no one is stopping you from packaging it yourself
<pwnguin> RyanPrior: you might see what the debian maintianer is up to
<RyanPrior> I will try to package it for Intrepid and get it into Jaunty.
<RyanPrior> I assume the current Debian maintainer is no longer active, but I'll have to try to get in contact.
<RyanPrior> I'
<RyanPrior> I've never done packages, but it's something I constantly feel the need to learn.
<pwnguin> it should be pretty simple in this case
<RAOF> It's pretty easy, mechanically.
<bsnider> RAOF, dkms was such a good idea, if it didn't exist it would be necessary to invent it. where did it come from?
<RyanPrior> bsnider: Dell developed dkms.
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> shocking
<bsnider> finally, dell is giving something back after taking so, so much
<pwnguin> wth
 * DanaG likes HP.
<RyanPrior> Ubuntu is often accused of taking a lot while not giving a whole lot back, but the fact is that Ubuntu gets Free Software to far more users, leading to more testing and feedback and eventually more developers. Can the same not be said of Dell?
<DanaG> And HP seems to like kernel.org -- they like giving them lots of new servers.
<pen> how's intrepid?
<pen> good?
<pwnguin> hp's been involved with debian for a long time it seems
<RAOF> It's an Ubuntu development release?  It's got shiny new stuff, and sometimes breaks.
<bsnider> pen, especially good at browsing high-quality pr0n. no, wait, what RAOF said
<pen> bsnider, good!!! that's what everyone is after for. that's why we need os
<bsnider> you said it
<pen> bsnider, so what? you dislike pr0n?
<pen> bsnider, I believe you are a healthy young man?
 * DanaG ♥ the broken gtk-window-decorator theme.
<RAOF> Broken?
<DanaG> Glitchy.
<DanaG> It
<bsnider> no, i'm a 75-year-old sexual eunuch
<DanaG> It'll show all grey, except for a little triangle of orange.
<RAOF> DanaG: Aaah, sweet nvidia bugs.
<DanaG> Either that, or it'll show only one button, on an 'inactive' background... for an active window.
<pen> DanaG, ?? broken for intrepid?
<RAOF> And hardy, too.
<RAOF> It's an nvidia bug.
<DanaG> So, it really is nvidia?  Nice.
<DanaG> Just another thing to add to my growing list "why I'm getting ATI next time"
<DanaG> s/growing/ever-growing/
<bsnider> DanaG, you CANNOT be SERIOUS
<pen> oh.
<bsnider> DanaG, if you get ati, you will never, ever have direct rendering opengl.
<DanaG> Oh, really?
<DanaG> What do you call, OPEN SPECS?
<bsnider> no hardware accelerated 3d
<DanaG> I've had nothing but pain with nvidia, in both Windows and Linux.
<bsnider> it will never happen
<bsnider> nvidia's driver is by far the best for linux, it's the only driver for linux as far as i'm concerned
<RAOF> bsnider: r500 and r600 already run Compiz on mesa git.
<crdlb> RAOF: r600? :o
<RAOF> I'm unsure about the status of r700; that's getting a gallium driver, so it gets a bit trickier.
<bsnider> if you think you've had problems now, go into phoronix's forums and look at all of the ati threads complainging about basic stuff
<crdlb> wow
<pwnguin> so wait a minute
<pwnguin> the r500 drivers aren't "direct rendering openGL?"
<RAOF> crdlb: Last I heard, r500 & r600.
 * RAOF has direct rendering OpenGL on the nv drivers, incidentally.
<bsnider> pwnguin, not with hardware acceleration, no
<DanaG> Well, even if ATI is crap, I'd rather have open-source crap than closed-source crap.
<pwnguin> lol
<bsnider> DanaG, so for you it's an ideological issue
<DanaG> Well, all other things equal.
<bsnider> it's not about performance
<DanaG> The only Linux 3D thing I use is compiz.
<RAOF> Although ati cards are _also_ faster at the moment.
<DanaG> For games, I use Windows.
<bsnider> RAOF, aren't we using a beta driver at the moment?
<Reed_Solomon> yeah ATI has gotten a lot better lately
<RAOF> bsnider: I mean, their hardware + windows drivers are faster than nvidia.
<SwedeMike> what ATI card should I purchase that's available right now if I want a cheap one with working FOSS 2D acceleration?
<Reed_Solomon> my thinkpad came with intel or nvidia, had to chose intel cause the drivers are open
<bsnider> RAOF, ati hardware on windows you mean?
<RAOF> SwedeMike: Actually, I think _anything_ will give you working FOSS 2D accel.
<LSD|Ninja> Yeah, 2D was never a problem. It was always 3D that gave you grief
<RAOF> bsnider: Yes.  Since really high-powered 3d tends to get benchmarked on windows.
<SwedeMike> RAOF: interesting... because my nvidia experience so far has been really bad, I've had to run the restricted drivers to get anything working
<LSD|Ninja> Radeon 48x0 kicks the crap out of nVidia on price/performance right now. At lkeast under Windows.
<RAOF> SwedeMike: You could probably also try the nouveau drivers; they've got (really, really) good 2d accel.  If they work at all.
<bsnider> RAOF, windows/directx is a better graphics platform.
<RAOF> [Citation needed]
<RAOF> bsnider: Also, doesn't really matter; I'm talking about ATI vs nVidia on the same (windows) platform.
<DanaG> The laptop I'll be getting will have only a 3650, unfortunately.
<RAOF> SwedeMike: Oh, I should probably further qualify my praise of the nouveau drivers.  If you've got a nv4x (or probably nv3x) card, they kick arse.  That's Geforce 6,7, or Geforce 5
<DanaG> Yeah... nouvea is slower than nv on a geforce4-mx-is-really-a-2 card.
<SwedeMike> RAOF: ah, neatness, I have gforce 6, 7 and 8 cards actually, so that sounds fine
<RAOF> SwedeMike: The geforce 8 won't be well supported, but the 6 & 7 will be.
<DanaG> this is the laptop I'll be getting... once I can customize for ATI and WUXGA:   http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF25a/321957-321957-64295-3740645-3329741-3781677.html
<RAOF> SwedeMike: You can even get totally, utterly unsupported and incomplete 3d acceleration (and XvMC, now) with nv4x!
<netdur> I have toshiba laptop with 'Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller' Intrepid for some reason installed invidia drivers, it works fine but there no compiz for me, hardy did not have this problem, it would install correct drivers and enable compiz by default
<RAOF> netdur: Yeah, that was a packaging bug.  Remove the nvidia drivers and your 3d will unbreak.
<LSD|Ninja> You don't need to install any drivers for Intel
<lymeca> Will 8.10 have KDE4 by default in Kubuntu?
<RAOF> Yes.
<lymeca> Will KDE3 be available?
<RAOF> I don't believe so, no.
<lymeca> Cool
<RAOF> But I'm less sure about that.
<netdur> RAOF: is this known bug? I don't need to report it! right?
<RAOF> netdur: Right.  It's already been fixed.
<gx009_> compiz is not ready for 8.10 yet
<RAOF> But you'll still have the nvidia driver left over, since we obviously can't remove it :)
<SwedeMike> RAOF: well, I don't run any 3d applications, so that's fine. if I can get 1920x1200 DVI working with 2D acceleration I'm happy.
<netdur> do you mean xserver-xorg-video-nv?
<bsnider> RAOF, if nouveau is so great, why isn't it in intrepid?
<crdlb> netdur: probably some nvidia-glx-* package
<netdur> crdlb: I could remove them easily
<RAOF> bsnider: Because it requires an unreleased version of libdrm, and I don't particularly feel like maintaining the bottom of the entire free 3d stack.
<crdlb> netdur: yes, and you should
<RAOF> That's why the PPA is so great.  If people's computers combust, I can just say "whoops!  Well, you knew there could be problems when you signed up".
<RAOF> Heh.  That's awesome.  gnome-power-manager will only start if my battery is > 25% charged.
<LSD|Ninja> heh, I think nouveau exploded on my system. it doesn't particularly matter, I didn't really care about that install anyway not to mention the machine is in a million pieces right now because I needed it's motherboard temporarily for something more importany
<gx009_> test bed for progress
<bsnider> RAOF, why are the newer cards unlikely to ever be supported by nouveau?
<crdlb> bsnider: when did he say that?
<RAOF> bsnider: Many of them are already supported.  But nv5x is pretty different to what came before, and so it's less well supported.
<RAOF> Also, I think it really needs a memory manager before it can be done right; there's some playground work being done in that direction.
<RAOF> Basically, what I meant was: If you've got an nv0x -> nv4x card, and nouveau doesn't at least bring up X and give you spiffy dual-head support, I'd be surprised.
<bsnider> payground work with gem?
<RAOF> And TTM, yes.
<RAOF> (Rumours of TTM's death have been greatly overstated)
<bsnider> if they try to use ttm keith packard will cut their throats
<bsnider> packard thinks ttm is already out of date
<RAOF> Both nouveau and radeon are using both TTM and GEM, if I understand it right.
<LSD|Ninja> nv5x is what, GeForce FX? Are they even worth bothering to support? :P
<Ayabara> I'm considering upgrading to Intrepid today. Is it in a happy state at the moment?
<RAOF> LSD|Ninja: nv5x is Geforce 8/9
<bsnider> i think what happened is dave airlie modified ttm to use gem
<bsnider> and packard said that was incomprehensible
<RAOF> GEM is apparently a fairly sparse and driver-neutral interface, and you can use parts of TTM to implement GEM
<RAOF> Surprisingly enough, an GPU memory manager interface designed for cards with no onboard vram _at all_ doesn't map entirely cleanly onto cards with 2GB of vram on them.
<bsnider> it will be hashed out when intl buys ati
<crdlb> erm
<crdlb> you realize that amd owns ati?
<LSD|Ninja> Intel can't touch ATi, not unless AMD sell it first
<bsnider> intel will buy amd
<crdlb> hahahahahahahah
<LSD|Ninja> They won't be able to
<bsnider> amd is already dead on its feet
<crdlb> you're crazy if you think the US gov would allow that
<LSD|Ninja> Antitrust will jump on them like a ton of bricks is Intel try and buy AMD/ATi
<bsnider> maybe, maybe not
<bsnider> a lot of consolidation has taken place, and amd will be facing death either way
<crdlb> plus intel already dominates the GPU market
<bsnider> cpu you mean
<RAOF> No, GPU.
<LSD|Ninja> bsnider: no, GPU as well
<RAOF> Intel sell more gpus than everyone else combined.
<LSD|Ninja> Intel have had majority market share in graphics for quite some years now
<bsnider> but not high-end gpus
<LSD|Ninja> nVidia are catching up slowly, though
<bsnider> they'd need ati for that
<LSD|Ninja> bsnider: high-end isn';t where the money is
<RAOF> And Intel's moving high-end with laribee, anyway.
<LSD|Ninja> AMD bought ATi to compete in the low- to mid-range IGP market where Intel walk all over everyone else
<RAOF> Although that's not so much as a GPU as it's a hugely parallel vector compute unit disguised as a GPU.
<LSD|Ninja> If AMD collapse in in themselves then the best company to buy the remains would probably be Samsung. Intel would probably start packing their dacks if that happened
<LSD|Ninja> AMD have a bit of time to pull themselves togehter though, Intel don't launch Nehalem on the desktop until next year
<bsnider> why samsung exactly?
<LSD|Ninja> They're the biggest chipmaker in the world, iirc. If they were to become a force in x86 CPUs by aquiring AMDs fabs and tech then Intel would sit up and take notice
<DanaG> Grr, stupid nvidia geforce*cough*two*cough*
<DanaG> They call it a 4, but it's not.
<DanaG> ... yet, because they call it a 4, it gets the 96 drivers -- but for some reason, jockey suggests the 71 drivers.
<LSD|Ninja> Do the 71 and 96 drivers even work again yet?
<DanaG> Nope.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I was better off with the S3 Savage in a different old laptop I have around here.
<DanaG> At least Savage did 2D accel.
<DanaG> And it wasn't über-suck on scrolling.
<vega--> err, at some point intrepid has removed fglrx and installed the nvidia drivers on an ATI machine
<vega--> no wonder i get the "low graphics mode" crap
<ompaul> vega--, update and hit launchpad with that one
<ronny> yo
<ronny> anyone knowns how i can keep network manager from disconnecting my other networks when connecting a usb network device (my openmoko frerunner)
 * DanaG wonders: how will we be able to pass options to, say, the 'nvidia' xorg module, once everything moves over to autodetection?
<ronny> i already configured usb0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<ronny> didnt help
<Ayabara> doesn't the restricted driver manager work in 8.10?
<Ayabara> I lost my dual screen config when I installed Intrepid
<Ayabara> I need some help to setup dual screen on my laptop. aticonfig doesn't like the format of xorg.conf anymore...
<Ayabara> anyone with an ati card who can help? is there an ati driver out there that works with the new xorg.conf?
<Martiini> someone explain to me why firefox-2 is broken ... firefox-2: Depends: libhunspell-1.1-0 (>=1.1.6-1) but it is not installable
<atari2600a> hay
<atari2600a> what's t hat apt-get arguement to get ubuntu using the 8.10 repositories again?
<atari2600a> ?
<TheInfinity> you could just edit your sources.list file ;)
<atari2600a> yeah
<atari2600a> but that's boring! :P
<knittl> was it update-manager -d ?
<Ayabara> Has anyone got a working dual-screen setup with ati graphics?
<Ayabara> or even a working atidriver w/aticonfig
<Oli``> Why is update manager trying to install all the xserver-xorg-video-* drivers? Is that right?
<RAOF> Yes, that's right.
<mickep> When I tried alpha5 from the live CD I was asked to use keyring for the password for the wlan. When I upgraded my 8.04 to alpha5 this does not happen. How can I enable the keyring method?
<Ayabara> I finally found out that fglrx on 8.10 doesn't work. How can I get dual screen without it?
<RAOF> With the ati driver.
<RAOF> I believe that System->Preferences->Screen Resolution now has the final piece of xorg.conf magic required to do dual screen without manually touching xorg.conf.
<Ayabara> RAOF: ahh. it seems that is do :)
<Ayabara> thanks
<LSD|Ninja> Does Sys -> Prefs -> Resolution now work for all of xorg and not just the user that runs it?
<RAOF> Just the user that runs it
<Ayabara> gah. after configuring and entering my password, I get: "policygui.py" closed unexpectedly
<Ayabara> and "Monitor Resolution Settings" stops responding
<LSD|Ninja> RAOF: So it's still almost completely useless then
<RAOF> LSD|Ninja: Why?
<LSD|Ninja> If/when the auto detector gets it wrong you should be able to fix it from end to end without touching a config file
<Ayabara> maybe I can start "monitor resolution settings" from a shell as root?
<Ayabara> (how?)
<RAOF> Ayabara: I'd file a bug; starting as root is unlikely to make policykit happy :)
<RAOF> LSD|Ninja: Because, in some circumstances, it can fail it's almost completely useless?
<LSD|Ninja> OK. The auto detector gets it wrong so you're looking at 1280x1024 when you really want 1024x768. You run the one in prefs and you get your 1024x768 but log out again and gdm is back at 1280x1024
<RAOF> Right.  So, that would be a problem, yes.
<RAOF> I'm not saying it wouldn't be nice to have a way of doing what you want.  Just that Screen Resolution doesn't _aim_ to do it, and is certainly useful for what it aims to do.
<LSD|Ninja> The stupid thing is that Ubuntu actually had a panel that got this somewhat right but it was deprecated going into hardy and now isn't nearly as effective as it should be
<Ayabara> RAOF: is there a way I can make the changes manually? which file ends up being modified?
<RAOF> Ayabara: /etc/X11/xorg.conf; and the change is the addition of a Virtual line.
<RAOF> !xrandr | Ayabara
<ubottu> Ayabara: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Ayabara> RAOF: thanks a lot.
<Ayabara> one more thing. how do I know that the ati driver is the one active?
<RAOF> By checking out Xorg.0.log
<RAOF> Yay!  nvidia-glx-177's dual head no longer sucks! Wooooo!
<minimec> Hi. I am a little bit confused about the driver I should use for my ATI x1250 in Intrepid. The restricted driver and the 'jockey' application don't work until now. The opensource 'ati' driver doesn't work either. The 'radeonhd' gives me a flickering screen... So I am on vesa until now. Can anyone confirm the 'problems' I have with the 'ati' driver?
<Ayabara> RAOF: a loadmodule: "ati" has to be a good sign :)
<Ayabara> RAOF: my "Screen"-section looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46127/. How can I put a line in there to get a Virtual screen on my external 1600x1200 monitor?
<Ayabara> RAOF: I'm trying to get a dualscreen setup for a laptop monitor of 1400x1050 with an external screen of 1600x1200
<Martiini> I feel that linux users are being ignored on every level .. I appreciate all the work Shuttleworth and ubuntu have done .. but ubuntu still doesnt work like its supposed to
<Martiini> Launchpad looks like an adverstisement for ubuntu not bugtracker
<gaminggeek> Martiini: stop trolling this channel
<Flimm> Is anyone else having trouble accessing http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-5/ ?
<bazhang> Flimm, loads fine, just a bit slow
<Flimm> Strange.
<afief> Anybody else lost his gnome-session executable in a recent upgrade?
<milosz> how can i enable autologin?
<BUGabundo_work> milosz: administration -> login window
<milosz> BUGabundo_work, what is the associated executable called? (i don't have such a menu item)
<zniavre> gdmsetup
<markmuetz> Hi chaps, upgraded last weekend, today on reboot I had lost my DNS settings (could still ping e.g. 64.233.187.99 but not google.com). Solution was to use download intrepid gnome-network-admin_XXX.deb and install it on my computer, then redo my DNS settings. Why had network-admin disappeared (is this a bug? or is it something to do with a new (v. buggy) network admin?) and should I raise this as a bug?
<milosz> why i'm missing that item is pretty wondrous to begin with
<milosz> zniavre, thx
<BUGabundo_work> milosz: let me ps auxw it
<BUGabundo_work> milosz: gdmsetup
<milosz> ok yeah
<qiv> hi
<qiv> after the last upgrade my network does not work anymore ...
<qiv> what network pakages did they change today? ;)
<qiv> any ideas what it could be?
<repete1> ping
<chronographer> hi all. updated today, new kernel didn't update with nvida correctly, could someone help me with this error: http://pastebin.com/m366c623
<BUGabundo_work> chronographer: I haven't got the nvidia working evershince 2.6.27-1
<chronographer> hmm me neither
<chronographer> i read this, thought it might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5670471&postcount=74: but didn't
<laughtear> where can we talk about advices for developers from users?
<laughtear> anybody hear?
<danbh_intrepid> anyone else having net problems with the latest kernel?
<IdleOne> laughtear: check out this link http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> danbh_intrepid: knock on wood!. I am doing nicely with this kernel :)
<laughtear> okay, anybody wonders about my opinion here? it's an easy thing about trash can
<x1250> last updates screwed up my touchpad. Clicking on the touchpad seems work only sometimes, rather randomly. Buttons work ok though. Anyone else is having this issue?
<danbh_intrepid> im having network issues
<IdleOne> x1250: check the touchpad prefs see if you can't adjust them to your liking
<x1250> IdleOne, prefs are ok. This happend after upgrading today.
<IdleOne> x1250: my touchpad is working fine but I disable it. prefer using usb mouse
<x1250> clicking on the touchpad works only sometimes in here. Sometimes I have to click 3 times, or even 4 to make it work. Today updates upgraded a lot of xorg packages. :/
<ronny> hmm
<ronny> again: hwo the hek do i keep intrepids network manager from disconnectiong my other network connections when i put in a usb network device thats allready preconfigured in /etc/network/interfaces
<ronny> it worked just fine on hardy,
<danbh_intrepid> ronny: im having similar issues
<ronny> danbh_intrepid: yeah, and nobody here seems to feel responsible
<danbh_intrepid> why should they?
<ronny> danbh_intrepid: well, i was explicitly send over here for intrepid issues
<danbh_intrepid> ronny: yeah,  whether anyone can help you or not,  this is the only place for intrepid issues
<Solarion> anyone know why my eee 901 locks up whenever the screen is blanked?
<Martiini> can I ask something and expect to get an honest answer about ubuntu or debian system reliability
<Martiini> in this channel here
<mickep> Martiini: I am new inhere, but I guess: just ask.
<Martiini> i want to know ubout system updates and how they are managed on developers side... Do linux developers keep track of every change that occurs during system upgrade and are they aware of all changes .. or are there uncontrolled variables. Does system upgrade leave junk files behind? Why do updates break the system sometimes?
<gx009> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Martiini> nah .. I am being stupid .. linux users are the testbed for linux system reliability .. thats also the role of ubuntu and ubuntuforums.org ..etc .. so it can be assured that debian stable is stable enough for corporate use .. am I right?
<Martiini> Im right
<danbh_intrepid> no
<danbh_intrepid> i think corporate users do their own testing
<dooley> hey, i woke up, there were like 78 updates in update-manager, then it downloaded and installed them all, and said i have to restart
<dooley> then i restatr
<dooley> and now it no work :<
<dooley> and /var/log/Xorg.0.conf says couldnt initlize nvidia kernel module or something like that
<danbh_intrepid> Martiini: the way it works in ubuntu, is that most packages are pulled  upstream  from debian. There  are   some ubuntu specific packages too.  Ubuntu syncs its dev cycle with gnome.  So, there is lots of new code,  thats where the bugs come from I suspect
<danbh_intrepid> dooley: well, im luckier than you.  Only my networking failed.  Im just using the older kernel
<dooley> oh
<dooley> you are smart
<dooley> thats what i will try todo too! thanks
<dooley> i wonder why it fail, i think there was an driver update for the new kernel
<gx009> Ubuntu is a collection of many computer programmes and documents created by thousands of individuals, teams and companies. Each of these works may come under a different license. This license policy describes the process that we follow in determining which software we will ship by default on the Ubuntu Desktop CD.
<gx009> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/licensing  <---- from here
<dooley> yeah, i know
<Martiini> do linux systems and linux system updates generate "junk files" that developers are not interested of and are unaccounted for
<danbh_intrepid> Martiini: yes, I think so, at least the files which hold settings
<danbh_intrepid> Martiini: which I think of as a feature, rather  than a bug, since I like it when I can do a clean install, and all my settings are saved
<danbh_intrepid> Martiini: but  thats the same as in windows.  Installers track files  created at the time of install.  They don't track files created during runtime.       But whats the going on?  It sounds like something is bothering you
<Solarion> Martiini: it depends on the program and what you mean.  All global configuration files, libraries, programs, etc. are known to ubuntu/debian/redhat/whatever, so when you un-install you really un-install.
<Solarion> Martiini: However, the program may generate new files such as log files that won't necessarily be known.  Additionally, user settings are in their home directories and are generally not (I don't know of any, but it's not impossible) removed when the program is.
<orgthingy> wow, cool
<orgthingy> haii ^_^
<Martiini> danbh_intrepid: I became interested how system upgrade works and how much of it is controlled by developers
<Martiini> I have been stupid I guess
<x1250> damn this problem is driving me crazy >:) I think its related to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=677564 but this guy its in gutsy! Anyway, he says clicking on the touchpad works only like 50% of the time.
<danbh_intrepid> x1250: maybe he should upgrade?
<SebNaitsabes> so    Intrepid  Ibex is meant to have some fancy new kernel?  I only found this out yesterday,  I was also told that it won't run in Virtualbox?
<Martiini> how about threads titled "Cleaning up all those unnecessary junk files" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920  .. is that complete BS
<x1250> danbh_intrepid, I'm on intrepid and have the same problem :S
<x1250> starting from today :(
<x1250> in fact, clicking the touchpad in here work less than 50% of the time :(
<x1250> and its not a pressure config settings, I can make it work pressing very lightly sometimes. Other times it just doesn't work.
<Martiini> can u guys say what laptops u use .. I want to buy u fully compatible linux laptop
<bazhang> Martiini, this is not the channel for that
<danbh_intrepid> Martiini: all those suggestions use the packagemanager...  so none of those would work for files truly orphaned
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic Martiini
<dooley> Martiini: http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<dooley> Martiini: http://system76.com/index.php?cPath=28
<Martiini> not all laptops on compatibility lists work with linux
<dooley> oh
<dooley> well Dell sells laptops with Ubuntu pre-installed, so those works
<dooley> also System76 specializes in Linux laptops
<vpelcak> hi all
<knittl> i'm fairly happy with linux on dell boxes
<vpelcak> just wanted to ask, does II alpha 4 fetch updates from internet during installation?
<vpelcak> I mean installing from CD
<ikonia> vpelcak: should install from cd only
<dooley> it does not fetch update from internet during install, i think
<vpelcak> Because I cannot download any other CD and from alpha 4 I cannot get system working
<dooley> try 8.04 stable or wait until 8.10 stable
<ikonia> vpelcak: why are you trying to use alpha software ?
<ikonia> vpelcak: what is your goal
<ikonia> vpelcak: what problems are you having with it
<vpelcak> my goal is to help with bugreporting
<ikonia> vpelcak: well saying "it doesn't work" is not a massive help with bug reporting
<vpelcak> I reported some bugs, and as none else was complaining about them, I got an idea to reinstall my system if it helps
<ikonia> what sort of issues ?
<vpelcak> because I was worried, that inly I have these bugs and thus might be bugs caused by me
<vpelcak> problems with keyboard, missing window decoration, some crashes ...
<ikonia> have you used 8.04 before ?
<vpelcak> yes
<vpelcak> I upgraded
<ikonia> vpelcak: ok - before doing anything I suggest benchmarking 8.04
<ikonia> vpelcak: eg: what works, what doesn't, what you had to do manually, what failed automaticlly
<vpelcak> well, I don't have 8.04 install CD, and for some reason I cannot download and burn it. I'd do it already.
<vpelcak> "some" doesn't mean problem on Ubuntu side, but my.
<ikonia> vpelcak: I suggest you resolve that sort of issue
<ikonia> vpelcak: as debugging from bad media, or a system with inherint issues is not really a worth while approach
<vpelcak> That issue is, that it either takes ages or would have to do it at work. None can be resolved.
<ikonia> what takes ages ?
<vpelcak> downloadiong at home
<Martiini> vpelcak:  have u tried unetbootin
<vpelcak> no
<ikonia> vpelcak: my suggestion is 1.) get an 8.04 stable system - thats key. 2.) don't upgrade, do a clean 8.10-beta-version install on a seperate partition so you always have a stable system to reference.
<ikonia> vpelcak: upgrading can cause issues, more so in beta software due to dependencies moving/changing
<vpelcak> I know.
<vpelcak> I tried it in qemu
<vpelcak> worked well, so I expected, that it will be OK
<vpelcak> I'm used to Debian Sid and Ubuntu alphas. I got an idea how to deal with it.
<vpelcak> I'll install my system with hope that I'll be able to connect to the internet and perform upgrade which, as I hope, will help
<ikonia> vpelcak: thats not the best way to deal with it
<vpelcak> problem is, tha I can temporarily use ethernet connection and then for virtually unlimited tim wifi WPA encripted connection
<vpelcak> for that I need working networkmanager
<vpelcak> any better ideas are welcommed
<vpelcak> But I'd really like to help with bugreporting and i am not worriet to use terminal
<vpelcak> -worriet +worried
<ikonia> what does using the terminal have to do with it ?
<vpelcak> Well I was able to get Ubuntu alpha working, to some extent.
<ikonia> again what does that have to do with anything ?
<vpelcak> when I install alpha4, I end in terminal. No X.org working. Therefore I have to upgrade from terminal and hope it helps. You said, that it isn't best way, so I asked which is better and added I'm not worried of terminal.
<vpelcak> I want working II. That is all. Just ewanted to ask whether or not ubuntu upgrades itself during installation or I have to do it manually.
<milosz> damn a bug in Inkscape
<nemo> heh.  linux has waaaay too many programs
<nemo> $ gimv temp.txt
<nemo> The program 'gimv' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<nemo> sudo apt-get install gimageview
<nemo> (typo typing gvim)
<nemo> amusing how many of my typos are actual programs
<milosz> i shall try to find out using a brute-force search!
<BUGabundo_work> where can I find mpt?
<bsnider> RAOF_, so how about luke's latest pulse update? did it fix your sound issues?
<pen> bsnider, hi
<bsnider> hello
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<burner> what's the package to reconfigure if dkms fails to load my nvidia driver?
<void^> running dkms build/dkms install seems to work usually
<bsnider> nvidia-177-kernel-source
<burner> ah ha... i gotta remember for next kernel upgrade, thanks bsnider
<timboy> I updated intrepid to kernel 2.6.27-3 from 2.6.27-2 and had to reinstall the nvidia driver and now gdm doesn't even start... can someone give me a hand?
<burner> timboy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-177-kernel-source; sudo /etc/init.d/dkms_autoinstaller stop; sudo /etc/init.d/dkms_autoinstaller start
<bsnider> what happens instead?
<burner> it should say pass when loading the nvidia driver :)
<timboy> bsnider, it just takes me to cli login
<burner> cool, just worked here... restarting gdm as we speak
<bsnider> just do what buyrner said and you'll be fine
<timboy> ok doing
 * burner assumes timboy uses nvidia-glx-177 driver as opposed to 173 or others
<timboy> burner, no dice...
<burner> no?  what happens
<burner> does dkms say "pass" ?
<burner> brb actually
<burner> i had to reboot to make it actually fully work
<burner> but I'm back in business... how goes it timboy?
<timboy> burner, dkms said ok when I ran that command. Then I rebooted and still takes me directly to login
<timboy> the screen flickers a couple times like it's trying to load gdm but just stays at login
<burner> timboy: try "sudo nvidia-xconfig" ?
<burner> that will regenerate an xorg.conf
<burner> then you can restart gdm.  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<timboy> burner, flickers 4 times and stays at prompt on tty1
<timboy> burner, when it's booting it says starting gnome display manager [ OK ] and keeps goingthen just takes me to tty1 login :(
<timboy> any other ideas burner ?
<bsnider> try startx at the command prompt
<bsnider> that might at least spit out an error message about what the problem is
<burner> timboy: try deleting your xorg.conf ?
<timboy> start x gives me: failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist), No devices detected, fatal server error: no screens found giving up. xinit: connection refused(errno 111): unable to connecto to x server
<timboy> *startx
<bsnider> type1?
<bsnider> what in the world is that
<bsnider> your xorg.conf must be fried
<bsnider> pastebin your xorg.conf please
<burner> or just delete it and let the X rescue thing fix it :)
<timboy> ok i'll delete it then what?
<burner> then restart gdm
<bsnider> startx
<burner> bleh
<burner> I have to say the startx makes things a little trickier if by chance X is already started on display :0
<void^> the type1 error isn't fatal, doesn't matter
<bsnider> how in hte name of h e double hockey sticks did type1 get in there
<timboy> fatal server error: no screens found
<void^> pastebin your xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log
<burner> timboy: you have the latest nvidia kernel right?  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177 ?
<burner> s/kernel/driver
<timboy> already newest version
<burner> bien
 * burner supports pastebin logs 
<timboy> what shall I paste?
<bsnider> i'm really curious about your xorg.conf file
<bsnider> /etc/X11/xorg.conf~
<timboy> bsnider, I removed it before doing startx...
<bsnider> there's probably a hidden backup
<burner> timboy: did you try a gdm restart after deleting xorg.conf?
<timboy> no
<burner> worth a shot... i'm not sure that startx uses the fancy wizard thing if an xorg.conf doesn't exist...
<bsnider> there are a couple of lines that need to exist in xorg.conf for the nvidia 177.70 driver to work properly
<timboy> i restored my xorg.conf from sometime earlier today and this is what is in it: http://pastebin.ca/1201202 startx still gives me no screens found
<timboy> brb 5 mins
<void^> probably missing nvidia.ko
<bsnider> restart the entire system. if it still doesn't work, you probably don't have the module properly built
<BUGabundo_work> guys can any one rsync DVDs from main ?
<BUGabundo_work> #ubuntu-mirrors is to quite! can't get an answer there
<orgthingy> BUGabundo_work : ask in #kubuntu #ubuntu #xubuntu then ask in #debian :P
<orgthingy> thats what i usually do
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<BUGabundo_work> no need to spam orgthingy
<BUGabundo_work> I finally resolved my prob
<timboy> bsnider, ok so it was a little more than 5 mins... :) i've restarted and still takes me to login
<orgthingy> its not spamming as long as its ubuntu channels :P
<BUGabundo_work> forgot /cdimage/
<BUGabundo_work> since I just copied the http url
<bsnider> timboy, i'd say you don't really have the module built
<timboy> ok should I run that command burner gave me again?
<timboy> I tried to install with the nvidia .run file and it said it doesn't support xen kernel's
<bsnider> yeah don't use the one from nvida
<bsnider> use the previous command
<timboy> bsnider, ran those commands again and it ran the dkms auto installation service and it loaded nvidia 177.70 and gdm start just flickers and startx : module loader present (EE) no devices detected and the no screens found deal
<bsnider> hs this ever worked?
<bsnider> i mean did it work with the previous kernel?
<timboy> yes never had this issue before... I used hardy then in alpha 3 upgraded to intrepid and it's been working ever since and with 2.6.27-2 worked fine
<timboy> bsnider, loaded the old kernel 2.6.27-2 and it started gdm just fine
<bsnider> well, there you go. the module is not in the new kernel
<timboy> ok but 177 fails to load in 2.6.27-2 but loads fine in 2.6.27-3
<bsnider> the one to really talk to about this is RAOF_
<timboy> so i'm recompiling it now
<timboy> why would it tell me it was loading the module and not load the module?
<bsnider> i don't know
<bsnider> but all other things are equal
<timboy> RAOF_, you on?
<timboy> bsnider, I booted in 27-2 and gave me the whole low graphics mode. I tried to use nvidia-settings and it said I didn't have the drivers installed
<bsnider> wait, some of your numbers are contradictory
<bsnider> you're trying to boot 27-3 and it doesn't work where it does work with 27-2 right?
<timboy> yes
<timboy> gdm that is
<timboy> not able to get the driver working in 27-2 again so far
<bsnider> make sure you've got linux-headers-2.6.27-3-generic installed
<bsnider> if you don't have that you can't build anything new into the kernel
<timboy> bsnider, just rebooted and gdm started in 27-3... weird (checked and headers are installed) ok so what's the best way for me to get this nvidia driver actually working in this. the restriced driver thing hasn't worked in intrepid for me yet
<bsnider> is it using the nvidia blob or something else?
<bsnider> try starting nvidia-settings
<bsnider> if it doesn't complain then you're using the blob
<timboy> should I run the dkms_autoinstaller again first?
<bsnider> no, i don't see why
<timboy> because after I ran it in 27-2 it doesn't load in 27-3 now
<bsnider> you said you're in 27-3 and it's working
<timboy> gdm
<timboy> is working
<bsnider> right but just check to see which graphics driver you're using
<timboy> is there a command for that?
<bsnider> start nvidia-settings
<bsnider> does it complain?
<timboy> yes
<bsnider> ok so you're probably using the nv driver, or vesa
<bsnider> run the dkms command
<timboy> then restart gnome or try nvidia-settings again?
<bsnider> ctrl-alt-bkspc
<bsnider> try nvidia-settings again
<timboy> bsnider, ctrl-alt-bkspc left me with a black screen with blinking cursor. I think i just went in a circle and gdm it's loading again
<bigBear> is that nv issue fixed?
<gx009> are you sure you need 177 modules and not 173?
<timboy> gx009, if you're talking to me I have nvidia-glx-177 installed not 173
<gx009> a lot of Go 61xx cards use restricted driver version 173
<timboy> bsnider, when I try startx i'm getting that "fialed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0) again
<gx009> (nvidia)
<timboy> nvidia 8800gt here
<Ayabara> hey. what's the new theme for Intrepid called. I wanna install it on Hardy.
<timboy> bsnider, http://pastebin.ca/1201255 is xorg.conf
<gx009> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/173.14.12-0ubuntu5    <--- this page lists cards that work with nvidia driver version 173... i believe your card is listed here
<timboy> gx009, i've been using 177 since it came out with no issues
<timboy> burner, you have any ideas?
<timboy> bsnider, looks like type1 was put in there by nvidia-xconfig
<Ayabara> anyone? what's the name of the default theme in 8.10?
<milos_> Ayabara, i think Human-Clearlooks
<gx009> human-murrine
<Ayabara> thanks a lot
<timboy> at a crossroads here. gdm won't start getting a weird error with startx tried to get my nvidia 177 driver set up. worked fine with kernel 27-2 but broke in 27-3 here is xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ca/1201255
<void^> did you pastebin your Xorg log?
<milos_> timboy, i can't open the link, is it just me?
<timboy> void^, http://pastebin.ca/1201269 Xorg.0.log
<milos_> by the way, I am using 27-3 with nvidia 177 and works fine
<timboy> milos_, that gives me hope :)
<timboy> milos_, and yes just you
<milos_> argh
<void^> hm.. nvidia driver doing funny things. 'lsmod | grep nvidia' does show the module?
<timboy> void^, yes
<milos_> timboy, did you reinstalled nvidia-177-kernel-source after booting 27-3 kernel
<timboy> milos_, several times it seems
<milos_> and everything went fine?
<burner> aw man... good luck timboy, hope you get it... like i said, I got mine to work, so I'm sure it's possible
<void^> might be a driver bug. do you have 2 cards in there, sli or what they call it?
<timboy> void^, yes two cards sli
<timboy> honestly i'd be happy getting any driver working or even getting gdm to start
<void^> just change Driver "nvidia" to "nv"
<void^> sli support seems a little ..  delicate, still. i have no personal experience with it..
<timboy> what about the type 1 deal in xorg.conf startx gives me a fit with it in there
<void^> that's a font engine, nothing that would stop X from starting
<timboy> void^, changed driver to nv and still no go
<void^> :/
<timboy> way I got it working last time was to boot to 27-2 rebuild nvidia modules for 27-2 then boot into 27-3 and gdm started in vesa i think
<vega--> these graphic card driver packages seem a bit screwed up still, on my ATI machine at some point fglrx got removed and intrepid installed the nvidia drivers
<vega--> maybe it was a hint or something..
<timboy> I tried to install the driver from the nvidia .run file and it told me that it wouldn't work on a xen kernel
<void^> well, the last bunch of Xorg updates seems to be trouble. using nvidia's driver Xorg crashes as soon as i try to resize a window now.
<bsnider> timboy, don't use nvidia-xconfig
<timboy> bsnider, ok too late now what?
<timboy> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<bsnider> hold on
<bsnider> nuke your xorg.conf
<bsnider> that's not helping at all. in the future, do not use nvidia-xconfig
<timboy> ok
<bsnider> do you know what flea power means?
<timboy> no
<gx009> you need insect repellant
<bsnider> ok, shut off the system, unplug the power cable and hit the power switch for 30 seconds to drain all power from the board
<bsnider> then restart and see if you get a gui
<timboy> ok?
<gx009> i always try fix xserver option in recovery mode as video troubleshooting step uno
<timboy> bsnider, flickered 4 times and left me at tty1 login
<bsnider> what's the result of the startx command?
<timboy> bsnider, unable to loacte/openconfig file/ open /dev/fb0: no such file or directory/ no devices detected/ no screens found giving up
<bsnider> well, i guess sli is the issue here
<bsnider> i'd recommend filing a bug wiht nvidia and ubuntu and using a previous kernel
<timboy> bsnider, why would it have worked fine before 27-3?
<timboy> ok
<bsnider> there was a large xorg update today so maybe that fried it
<bsnider> also, later tonight RAOF_ will be here you can talk to him about it
<timboy> ok cool i'll give it a shot
<bsnider> everyting's fine on both of my systems using 2 different nvidia cards
<bsnider> also, you could try it wihtout sli enabled
<BigBear> why dosent ndiswrapper load at boot?
<aguitel> how uninstall the last kernel
<DanaG> grr..... stupid gnome-panel hung.
<aguitel> how uninstall the last kernel
<void^> just boot the old kernel
<nandersson> Will Intrepid ship with OpenOffice.org 3?
<Steck> nandersson, I believe it will be, pending OOo sticks to their own release schedule
<nandersson> Steck, Thanks :) I saw OOo 3 is set to release within a couple of days
<nandersson> I guess we'll just wait and see
<Steck> I would believe that nearly a month of testing could produce us a stable version for Intrepid :)
<nandersson> Yes, definitely
<ronny> re
<ronny> again: anyone knows how to keep intrepids network manager from disconneting my other networks if i connect my usb0 thats preconfigured in /etc/network/interfaces
<ronny> (its also completely wrong set up after plugin it in, it tries dhcp instead of using the ip of the config
<tretle> who do you contact for including packages as default for ubuntu
<tretle> well obviously 9.04 seeing as there is a feature freeze
<tretle> its a nautilus thumbnailer coded by jmillikin that I would like to propose, looks for album art in the metadata of .ogg and .mp3 files and uses the album art as a thumbnail
<lubosz1> hii
#ubuntu+1 2008-09-13
<timboy> RAOF, I was told you were the one to talk to about unsolvable nvidia issues
<timboy> at a crossroads here. gdm won't start getting a weird error with startx tried to get my nvidia 177 driver set up. worked fine with kernel 27-2 but broke in 27-3 here is xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ca/1201255
<lubosz> how can i suggest a software beeing added to the repositories
<lubosz> this would be very nice http://code.google.com/p/dolphin-emu/
<lubosz> instead of just posting it on brainstorm :D
<lubosz> btw, my gcc does not like memcopy
<lubosz> error: ‘memset’ was not declared in this scope
<lubosz> same with all mem_ commands
<lubosz> i updated today, but maybe i have to boot up the new kernel
<lubosz> -3
<emma> is it well known that npveiewer is crashing perniciously and constantly in Intrepid?
<emma> I've filed a couple of bugs already. I want to make sure that someone knows about this and it's a high priority before Intrepid is released.
<tretle> emma - I have noticed it happen allot too
<bsnider> emma - don't worry about it. it will be addressed
 * DanaG pokes Flash (and npviewer.bin) with a stick.... and watches it crash.
 * DanaG breathes on it... and watches it crash.
 * DanaG so much as looks at it.... crash.
<DanaG> =þ
<tretle> lol
<bsnider> come on now, adopey makes a lot of fine products too
<DanaG> No 64-bit for Windows, either!
<DanaG> ... from what I've heard.
 * gx009 has not seen npviewer crash yet
<gx009> i use sixty four bit | amd
<emma> bsnider: cool :)
<gx009> there are many reports for npviewer since 8.04 though..
 * DanaG wonders how well Linux deals with UEFI firmware, if you turn off the BIOS emulation mode.
<Jordan_U> What exactly does "task" mean when you apt-cache show a package ( for instance smartpm-core "Task: ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, edubuntu-desktop, edubuntu-desktop-kde, xubuntu-desktop" ) ?
<crdlb> Jordan_U: tasksel?
<Jordan_U> crdlb: So selecting ubuntu-desktop as a task will install more than the dependencies of ubuntu-desktop, correct?
<Jordan_U> I am just trying to figure out if the fact that smartpm-core is part of the task should be considered a bug
<doggymenz> why System Monitor is transparent, but other app like Update Manager is not?
<crdlb> Jordan_U: looking at /usr/share/tasksel/ubuntu-tasks.desc, the ubuntu-desktop task seems to just be the ubuntu-desktop package
<Jordan_U> crdlb: Then as far as I understand smartpm-core should not be part of the ubuntu-desktop task since it's in universe
<doggymenz> i forgot what is smartpm
<Jordan_U> doggymenz: Smart package manager
<crdlb> Jordan_U: can you uninstall it without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop?
<doggymenz> oh, ok now i remember that thing that does rpm
<doggymenz> why System Monitor is transparent, but other app like Update Manager is not?
<crdlb> doggymenz: gnome-system-monitor requests an ARGB colormap
<Jordan_U> crdlb: Yes, but it was installed by default ( at least I never installed it or anything that depends on it myself )
<doggymenz> oh
<doggymenz> why it does, and other app doesnt?
<crdlb> don't ask me :>
<doggymenz> strange
<crdlb> only reason I know that is that is breaks menu shadows
<doggymenz> oh
<crdlb> as compiz cannot draw shadows on an argb window since it doesn't know where to put them
<doggymenz> ya, it does
<doggymenz> oh
<Jordan_U> doggymenz: Because compositing wasn't available on most systems when they were first developed / the devs don't know / care about compositing
<crdlb> the window could have apparent rounded corners, but the window would still be a rectangle to compiz
<doggymenz> oh
<doggymenz> well, shadow should be less strong the more transparent it is
<doggymenz> because if it transparent, it let in more light, and cast less shadow
<gx009> thats an artistic interpretation..
<crdlb> the problem is doing it efficiently
<Jordan_U> doggymenz: But having a shadow behind the whole window looks weird
<doggymenz> yeah, if very transparent
<crdlb> it appears that the direction we'll be going in is apps drawing their own shadows
<gx009> i hope you're not thinking thats a good idea..
<doggymenz> thats a horrible idea
<doggymenz> shadows is the window managers job, not the application
<crdlb> why not? the decorators already do their own shadow drawing, so it would only affects menus and panels
<Jordan_U> crdlb: It looks like the reason smartpm-core is there at all is because landscape-client ( which I did not install manually ) depends on it, but landscape-client is in main. Am I correct that this is a bug?
<crdlb> Jordan_U: definitely sounds like it to me
<crdlb> it would be a broken system if you disabled universe
<gx009> and how many lines of code for each program base.. i dont like it
<crdlb> gx009: we have toolkits for a reason
<crdlb> it would be automatic for menus, and one line of code for panels and such
<doggymenz> then all apps would have different
<doggymenz> and it would look crap
<crdlb> nope, you can just use XSettings to store the shadow parameters
<crdlb> and everyone can read it from there
<gx009> "it is purpose that defines us"
<doggymenz> but i have no purpose
<mneptok> Jordan_U: landscape-client is in Universe
<Jordan_U> doggymenz == undef
<xiambax> Hello.
<xiambax> When i say stable i just mean like stable enough for basic usage
<xiambax> browsing etc
<Jordan_U> mneptok: Not according to apt-cache show landscape-client
<mneptok> !info landscape-client
<ubottu> landscape-client (source: landscape-client): The Landscape administration system client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.18-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 147 kB, installed size 968 kB
<mneptok> OK, must have moved to Main for Ibex
<Jordan_U> Possibly shouldn't have :)
<Jordan_U> Bug 268604
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268604 in landscape-client "Netinstall of 20080910 fails on unmet dependencies for landscape-client" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268604
<mneptok> the Landscape team is here next week. i'll talk to them about it.
<mneptok> that bug looks like Marc's
<mneptok> but he's left for the weekend already
 * mneptok makes notes
<doggymenz> why ARGB transparent window visuals are only available when using compiz? windows 2000 could do that back in the days 8 years ago
<jtechidna> ARBG windows need hardware acceleration
<doggymenz> thats stupid, because in Windows 2000, you didnt need hardware visualisation, and it could do transparent windows too
<jtechidna> it was probably doing it in software
<jtechidna> e.g. "fake" transparency, like Kicker used back in KDE 3.x
<Jordan_U> doggymenz: You can do it with xfce in software, it's just not worth it
<doggymenz> why not worth?
<jtechidna> Slow
<Jordan_U> doggymenz: Slow and uses too much CPU, no matter how efficient the code is
<doggymenz> oh
<mneptok> Win2K did not use hardware accelerated compositing
<jtechidna> Windows could do it because they entangled window drawing into the kernel through super-optimized hacks
<doggymenz> oh
<doggymenz> window drawing in kernel sounds like a stupid idea
<jtechidna> well, that's part of why Microsoft needs thousands of developers to keep windows... maintained
<mneptok> doggymenz: i'm sure a lot of Microsoft employees said those same words on their last day of employment.
<doggymenz> hehe
<doggymenz> when i surf in firefox, or chat on irc, sometimes the part of screen that gets update, doesnt update, why?
<doggymenz> its like some xdamage or composite error?
<doggymenz> my kernel says 2.6.27-3-generic, how can i know if its rc3, rc4, rc5, or rc6?
<bsnider> doggymenz, it's rc6
<doggymenz> oh, thanks
<doggymenz> but how can i know? it doesnt say
<bsnider> doggymenz, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-intrepid.git;a=summary
<doggymenz> ok
<doggymenz> no way to see inside sys tough
<doggymenz> maybe they should make it 2.6.27.3-rc3
<DreadKnight> heya; can anyone help me out a bit to get my stylus working on my tablet pc ? xD
<gx009> thats the latest kernel ...
<nekostar> gx009 what is? ...
<gx009> thats the latest kernel
<gx009> kl
<nekostar> gk?
<nekostar> er kl?
<gx009> typo.. i meant the 2.6.27-3
<DanaG> Oh yeah, speaking of transparency...
<DanaG> Stardock implemented a different sort of transparency on XP, that required a decent video card; it had to support per-pixel alpha.
<DanaG> I do think it's stupid that Windows has you boot... into a GUI, and you really can't tell where kernel ends and userspace begins.
<DanaG> In Linux, you instead have the kernel, and then X on top -- so you can kill X.  Can't do that in Windows.
<DanaG> Mmm, glitchy windeco.  Thanks, nvidia (I've been told it's an nvidia bug).
<`Matir> Anyone else seeing crashes with nspluginwrapper?
 * DanaG pokes Flash (and npviewer.bin) with a stick.... and watches it crash.
 * DanaG breathes on it... and watches it crash.
 * DanaG so much as looks at it.... crash.
<DanaG> =þ
<nekostar> o:
<ghindo> Hey everybody, does anybody know anything about the package "landscape-client"?  I looked it up on the Ubuntu package search and didn't get anything conclusive
<literal> ghindo: aptitude show landscape-client
<ghindo> literal: Cool, thanks!
<DanaG> What use does it have for standalone systems?  Anything?
<Jordan_U> DanaG: Advertising for Canonical ;)
<DanaG> yay, now evdev will support wheel emulation and such when used through an fdi file.
<pwnguin> heh, how many people do you think use amazon search in firefox?
<chuy_max> hi guys
<Arenlor> hey chuy_max sup?
<chuy_max> I just tried Alpha5, and I can see some partitions (ext3, NTFS) under /dev/ directory, but neither swap partition, nor encrypted filesystems (using dm-crypt) are recognized
<Arenlor> I'm upgrading from Hardy right now and can't see the swap in it
<chuy_max> Arenlor, can't you see the swap in hardy?
<Arenlor> nope
<chuy_max> I can see both swap, and encrypted partitions in hardy, but not in intrepid
<Arenlor> Maybe it's a package you have installed?
<chuy_max> mmmm, I don't think so, I'm booting xubuntu hardy live cd and check it
<Arenlor> Maybe that's it, KDE? I have GNOME. I have only a few partitions on here and SDA1 is my swap and it's pointedly missing in it
<chuy_max> and maybe I'm asking in #linux too, do you guys know if it is intended behavior to not list swap nor encrypted partitions without some special package?
<chuy_max> Arenlor, I have gnome in this box too, I just downloaded xubuntu for an old laptop I got a couple of days ago
<Arenlor> Well I can't seem to find my swap drive, so maybe someone bugged somewhere just recently that you didn't update?
<chuy_max> Arenlor, you mean, swap partition not listed under /dev/, right?
<Arenlor> correct, nor is it in any of the directories in /dev/disk/
<darthanubis> evolution will not show message text of recieved messages
<darthanubis> od for a mail client not to show mail
<chuy_max> bah, I downloaded xubuntu alternate, I forgot
<chuy_max> hey Arenlor, what does cat /proc/swaps show?
<Arenlor> says: /dev/sda1                               partition	3140668	40184	-1
<chuy_max> Arenlor, can you show me the output of echo /dev/sd* and sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Arenlor> echo /dev/sd* is: /dev/sda /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3 /dev/sda5 /dev/sda6
<danbh_intrepid> Arenlor: there is another cool command: blkid
<Arenlor> /dev/sda﻿1               1         391     3140676   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Arenlor> /dev/sda﻿2   *         392        2961    20636668    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Arenlor> ﻿Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<Arenlor> /dev/sda3            2962        4420    11719417+   5  Extended
<Arenlor> /dev/sda5            2962        3934     7815591   83  Linux
<Arenlor> /dev/sda6            3935        4420     3903763+  83  Linux
<Arenlor> blkid is cool, it shows my swap
<danbh_intrepid> well, there is your swap
<danbh_intrepid> first partition
<Arenlor> yep, but it's not showing IN /dev/
<chuy_max> maybe a problem with udev?
<chuy_max> Arenlor, probably you should file a bug for hardy
<Arenlor> can't get firefox to launch for some reason related to the upgrade and the upgrade will be done in a minute or so
<Arenlor> The big questions is, why is there 1 minutes left instead of 1 minute?
<Arenlor> where will the install log be found?
<DanaG> Heh, this old laptop goes up to 100% battery, then counts down to 85%........ and then drops to 2.
<DanaG> 2%, that is.
<DanaG> Then it turns off.
<Arenlor> You're lucky, my year old laptop just skips all the count down crap and just does the turning off
<chuy_max> mmmm, launchpad uses what can be considered as unproper usage of tables for layouts
<Arenlor> anyone know where the install log will be located, I highly suspect fglrx did not get placed onto my system correctly (have a fail at that step, exit code 7)
<Arenlor> time for reboot, wish me luck
<DanaG> I'm also lucky that that old one is not my primary machine.  It's a spare.
<NCommander> Is there anyone around who uses gnucash?
<Ayabara> upgraded at work yesterday and had a bit of a struggle to get back my dual screen setup (ati/fglrx). on my home laptop I have an nvidia card. can I expect an upgrade to go smoother on that setup, or are there known nvidia-issues as well?
<Arenlor> apport has caught a few issues already, all I believe stemming from fglrx
<niklauz> anyone know if ibex ships w/ empathy?
<RAOF> It doesn't.
<RAOF> But it's easy to install.
<Reed_Solomon> bah, useless bloatware
<Arenlor> To you
<niklauz> Reed_Solomon: i just want to play with it, is that not allowed in free software anymore?
<Reed_Solomon> im just kidding
<niklauz> have you played with it though?
<Reed_Solomon> no
<Arenlor> watch it, the only thing we call bloatware here is from M$
<Reed_Solomon> i have no empathy
<niklauz> i just read the phoronix on the latest gnome release, it sounds like a progressive replacement for pidgin
<niklauz> :)
<niklauz> RAOF: do you think it'll be in universe or something like that?
<RAOF> Arenlor: It's important to remember that saying "M$" reminds people of this: http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2002/7/22/ :)
<RAOF> niklauz: It already is, and has been for at least a couple of releases.
<Arenlor> lol you say that like I'd be ashamed of any of that RAOF
 * RAOF has a noble goal: to ensure no one else need say "while '$' may look like a letter, it isn't".
<Arenlor> I've never heard anyone say that, ever
<RAOF> lmit 21
<Raspberry> is there any documentation on how to configure X server for 8.10
<Raspberry> are we still supposed to edit the xorg.conf directly?
<Raspberry> to setup tablet stylus and extra mouse buttons
<Raspberry> so...
<da1l6> Hi
<Raspberry> hi
<da1l6> I can't get a wireless connection with kubuntu intrepid + network manager (worked in hardy). Is this the right place to ask?
<Reed_Solomon> yes
<Raspberry> what network card do you have?
<da1l6> iwl4965
<da1l6> iwlist wlan0 scan does list all networks.
<Raspberry> this is ubuntu+1 ... isn't there a kubuntu alpha?
<Raspberry> irc channel
<Raspberry> ... I have Alpha 5 with the iwl4965 card and the install went smooth
<Raspberry> I've got a thinkpad X61
<Raspberry> da1l6: are you using KDE4?
<da1l6> yes
<Raspberry> I can try to log into it and see if it works or not
<da1l6> there is a #kubuntu-kde4,  should i ask there
<Raspberry> maybe
<Raspberry> probably
<Raspberry> I've always had bad luck with Kubuntu being stable
<Raspberry> so now I just run KDE apps in Gnome with Ubuntu
<Raspberry> I find that works better
<da1l6> i don't expect it to run flawless in alpha, but wireless is essential for me
<Raspberry> well since it's alpha
<Raspberry> I'd recommend installing the Ubuntu Alpha 5 (which works fine) and then installing KDe4 after the install
<Raspberry> which seems to work fine here
<Raspberry> do you know what they're doing differently in KDE4 for Kubuntu besides setting it to the default WM
<RAOF> da1l6: I think that knetworkmanager isn't in sync with network-manager.  I believe that if you install network-manager-gnome and run nm-applet you can have working wireless.
<da1l6> RAOF, thanks lets see if i can get this working.
<da1l6> anyway, i just wanted to mention that issue before it ends up in stable, when its too late.
<da1l6> nope, networkmanager-gnome doesn't work either. Wireless AP gets connected, DHCP Discover arrives, DHCP Offer is sent, but it does not assign the IP and finally gives up.
<vistakiller> do you have problem with the last firefox update?
<mickep> vistakiller: I did upgrade this morning, and I've got no problem sofar.
<vistakiller> i lost my search engines
<vistakiller> my site tag
<vistakiller> ok sorry i think i fix it
<Raspberry> i had a problem until I restarted firefox
<donkeyofdarkness> HAI!
<dawynn> Intrepid is silent, even though I've followed the "perfect setup" instructions for PulseAudio.  How do I begin to diagnose my sound problems?
<AtomicSpark> Unplug your headphones that you forgot were there.
<AtomicSpark> This happened to me once. It was lolful.
<dawynn> Nope.  But worth a shot.  Hardy sound works fine, but Intrepid is completely silent.
<AtomicSpark> :)
<donkeyofdarkness> it's supposed to be silent
<donkeyofdarkness> hardy was too loud
<donkeyofdarkness> no one liked it
<donkeyofdarkness> it's fixed now
<dawynn> ROFL!
<dawynn> Great answer.  Funny.
<donkeyofdarkness> :P
<Hamra> hi, i just finished downloading kubuntu intrepid alpha5 (alternate cd), i want to install it in a VM using virtualox, but as soon i choose to install, i get a non ending shower of "unable to handle kernel bug" setneces all over the screen!
<Hamra> what kernel options can i use to boot it in a fail safe mode?
<Hamra> anybody?
<Raspberry> anybody else having major issues with KVM?
<Raspberry> virstualbox seems to work alright
<Hamra> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ma10> why is the new python2.5 depending on a bunch of x11 libraries? not good for server installs..
<Hamra> http://imagebin.ca/view/oY8W39Hw.html
<DanaG1> Oh hey, where is the gnome panel config stored?
<DanaG1> Is it in gconf?  I copied from one computer to another... and it didn't take effect.
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<bullgard4> What is the filename of the program that has been compiled from ../gnome-panel/panel-menu-bar.c
<bullgard4> DanaG: What do you mean by "the gnome panel config"?
<DanaG> which applets are where.
<kahrytan> Hello
<prot1> Does anybody know how to disable the "HW radio frequency kill switch" when there's no such button on the laptop and no setting in the BIOS?
 * kahrytan is glad they fixed Intrepid and Vbox issue
<prot1> It's an Asus Z37S laptop with an intel wireless 5300 (iwlagn) card
<prot1> The strange thing is, the card actually works for like 10 seconds when booting up, but gets disabled thereafter (because of the kill switch) :-/
<prot1> As such I can see the available networks but am unable to actually connect
<prot1> Any help would be much appreciated
<prot1> Also tried to manually patch the driver and unset the kill switch bit, but had no success
<kahrytan> Is it true the metacity theme in alpha5 is just a bug in installer?
<nandemonai> Hi guys. Anyone had a problem with nm-applet not saving static wired ethernet connection info on reboot? Keeps reverting to dhcp.
<nandemonai> Latest updates, running under vmware.
<LetsGo67> There's a decent Wall-Light mockup...
<kahrytan> inubuntu wiki
<kahrytan> you mean this one, http://fc02.deviantart.com/fs31/i/2008/215/e/1/Interpid_Ibex_Mockup_Part_1_by_willwill100.png ?
<kahrytan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Intrepid/Wall-light
<LetsGo67> Yeah... I meant, "a decent theme".
<LetsGo67> Well, I gotta go, unfortunately.  ttyl
<kahrytan> Artwork team is working on it
<kahrytan> Perfect Wallpaper for Ibex, http://inigoalonso.com/imagen/la_cabra/la_cabra1600_06.png
<oliver_g_1> hi
<oliver_g_1> did you also get that EULA page in Firefox after the lastest upgrade?
<shadowhywind> hay all not sure if this is an intrepid or kde4.1 issue, but i can't seam to find my printer options, any one have any ideas?
<jtechidna> shadowhywind: you should be able to configure your printer with the system-config-printer-kde application
<shadowhywind> jtechidna: sweet i will look into that
<shadowhywind> i would have assumed they would have added that to the systemsettings app
<visik7> anyone got network manager working with wpa ?
<shadowhywind> jtechidna: you wouldn't happen to know how to add a pdf printer would you?
<jtechidna> shadowhywind: there should be a pdf printer by default
<shadowhywind> jtechidna: really?? i don't
<jtechidna> well, for anything except pdf
<jtechidna> you can't print from pdf to pdf in Okular, that's about the only place you don't get a print to pdf optoin
<shadowhywind> jtechidna: well in the printer-kde app, all i have is my acturall printer. in firefox all i get is my printer and print to file
<jtechidna> ah, Firefox...
<jtechidna> no clue how you'd get firefox to have a print to pdf option
<gourgi> shadowhywind: {maybe} this can work , http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/23/print-to-pdf-using-cups-pdf/
<ailean> looking for help to set up my xorg.conf for intrepid.  it used to work for hardy but no longer does.  default settings work but title bars don't appear on windows.
<shadowhywind> gourgi: sweet that is exactly what i am looking for
<gourgi> shadowhywind:np ;)
<shadowhywind> ailean: are you running compiz?
<ailean> shadowhywind, i should be (I think so)
<shadowhywind> ailean: thats your issue (now if i can remember the command.. haven't had to use it in a while)
<gourgi> ailean: Alt+F2 , type 'metacity --replace' , and you won't run compiz anymore
<ailean> shadowhywind, what's wrong then?
<ailean> gourgi, what runs in compiz's place now?
<shadowhywind> gourgi: hehe thats the command
<gourgi> ailean: it is metacity obvious
<gourgi> ailean: are you windows borders back now ?
<ailean> gourgi, nope.
<gourgi> ailean: Alt+F2 , type 'compiz --replace' , and you go back to compiz again
<ailean> gourgi, but neither compiz nor metacity are working.
<ailean> gourgi, i think the problem is that i don't have composite extensions enabled.
<ailean> gourgi, but without them i think i should get a basic display
<gourgi> ailean: what is your graphics card ?
<ailean> ati radeon mobile
<gourgi> ailean:what is  'fglrx | grep RADEON' command's output ?
<ailean> command not found
<gourgi> ailean:can you paste your xorg to a pastebin please ?
<ailean> i'm running on the default xorg.conf.  do you want the previous one?
<gourgi> ailean: both of them please
<ailean> k
<ailean> current: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46604/
<ailean> attempt at using ati card: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46607/
<ailean> gourgi, i think it's down to getting this graphics card to work...
<gourgi> ailean:maybe you can try some settings from this xorg here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916805
<gourgi>  ailean: look at the 'device' section ,  obiously you should have ati drivers installed
<prahal> hi all entries are duplicated in hal . Is this a known issue ? I am looking at the diff between debian (that works) and intrepid but have not found out why yet
<ailean> gourgi, yep, i have installed the driver.  there's a bit of new info for me here.  thanks for your help, i'll come back if i get stuck :)
<prahal> could even be an udev issue ... have to check
<prahal> though if one check in gnome-device-manager this become obvious that something is wrong
<mphill_> gnome won't start, xfce and kde work fine.  gnome just hangs after login showing only the background image.  I have the nvidia 177.70, 67 and 68 failed as well.
<dfgas> how do i upgrade to 8.10. want to try in a vm
<mphill> update-manager -d
<dfgas> k thanks
<oliver_g_1> mphill: is the ubuntu-desktop package installed?
<oliver_g_1> I had that problem yesterday, and it was caused by an upgrade that uninstalled ubuntu-desktop and some related packages
<mphill> oliver_g_1: sorry, i was eating breakfast, lemme check
<mphill>  dpkg -l | grep ubuntu-desktop
<mphill> ii  xubuntu-desktop                            2.68                                        Xubuntu desktop system
<mphill> is that the problem?
<oliver_g_1> check /var/log/dpkg.log
<oliver_g_1> there's probably a line stating the ubuntu-desktop was removed
<mphill> 2008-09-10 22:40:40 remove ubuntu-desktop 1.112 1.112
<oliver_g_1> in any case, yes, try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<oliver_g_1> yup
<mphill> nice
<mphill> i will try
<mphill> i blew away my .gcong and .gnome* :( tisk tisk
<oliver_g_1> oops
<prahal_> hi anyone know how the gnome-session dispatch the gnome-keyring events ? there is an helper script that seems to hardcode the dispatch to gnome-keyring instead of seahorse-agent
<prahal_> this does not exists in debian so I am quite lost . Could you provides hints on how to get seahorse-agent to be used in ubuntu intrepid
<prahal_> it was working under hardy
<s0u][ight> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<s0u][ight> what are the intrepid repos?
<s0u][ight> !intepid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intepid
<s0u][ight> !upgrade
<zoe1> !intrepid
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<s0u][ight> what are the 2 intrepid repos?
<zoe1> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<s0u][ight> i need libc6's latest version
<Reed_Solomon> intrepids stability has increased with some of the recent upgrades in my opinion
<Reed_Solomon> doesn't seem to crash when I close the lid and go into screensaver anyways
<s0u][ight> Reed_Solomon, can you plz give me the intrepid repos you use?
<Reed_Solomon> ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<s0u][ight> never mind
<s0u][ight> found the packages i need in lauchpad
<prahal_> ok found the issue . bad commit in network-manager that went into intrepid
<Jordan_U> I can't seem to get sound to work in wine
<Reed_Solomon> Jordan_U: well.. depends on the program
<Jordan_U> Reed_Solomon: winecfg audio test fails
<Reed_Solomon> oh
<Reed_Solomon> well then
<Reed_Solomon> which driver is being used
<dfgas> well this is not working the way i hoped, guest additions from vbox don't allow me to resize the screen
<dfgas> i will have to edit config file later for resolutions
<Jordan_U> Reed_Solomon: Alsa, but all drivers fail
<Reed_Solomon> odd
<Reed_Solomon> works for me in any case
<Reed_Solomon> so, hm
<Reed_Solomon> any other sound programs monopolizing the card?
<mickep> Hello, I have no app gnome-font-viewer anymore in the gnome-control-center package in alpha5. Should I file a bug or has something changed?
<Flimm> To my surprise, enabling Visual Effects worked! Is it a bug that it wasn't enabled by default, or is it supposed to be that way?
<oliver_g_1> mickep: if there is no such bug already, better file one...
<mickep> oliver_g_1: ok, I will
<mphill> oliver_g_1: that worked like a charm, i am back in gnome
<DanaG> Argh, it turns out, on this nv17 or whatever it is, nouveau is way slower than nv.
<DanaG> nouveau makes the X server take up like 30% CPU.
<oliver_g_1> dfgas: how did you get vbox guest extensions installed in intrepid?
<oliver_g_1> the ubuntu package is broken for me :-(
<ianliu_88> Is it safe to install Ibex on a virtual machine? I'm new to these VMs and I wanted to test ubuntu 8.10
<oliver_g_1> ianliu_88: you can install it in Virtualbox for example, but there's a problem with the current versions...
<oliver_g_1> you can work around that for installation, and then install updates, and it should work fine then
<oliver_g_1> or wait for the alpha6 version, which should hopefully have the bugfix
<oliver_g_1> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/246067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246067 in linux "Kernel panic during boot in VirtualBox with kernel 2.6.26.*-generic" [High,Fix released]
<bsnider> how many nvidia blob users are experiencing hard lockups?
<emet> !info flashplayer-nonfree
<ubottu> Package flashplayer-nonfree does not exist in intrepid
<emet> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<DanaG> argh, I thought my sound card was broken.... but nope, PCM was just muted for god-only-knows what reason.
<bsnider> because you muted it last night in a drunken stupor
<DanaG> nope.
<DanaG> zomg, my videos are playing back with inverted colors, for some reason.
<DanaG> Stupid 'nv'.
<bsnider> inverted red and blue
<bsnider> try mplayer instead
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> Yeah, that
<DanaG> I figured mplayer would be better, so I'll try it.
<DanaG> Stupid nvidia.  =þ
<bsnider> try smplayer too. it's excellent
<bsnider> i wish there was a gtk version
<DanaG> qgtkstyle
<DanaG> if you can get smplayer in qt4, then it'll fit in.
<bsnider> huh?
<bsnider> i'm not talking about style
<DanaG> Oh yeah, not just switch to mplayer; also have to set it to x11 output instead of xv.
<bsnider> to install smplayer in gnome, you need some kde stuff too
<bsnider> i'd rather not have it
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> Not just qt, but kde too.
<bsnider> why not use the blob if you've got nvidia hardware?
<DanaG> It's an integrated GeForce4, which is really like a GeForce2.
<DanaG> It needs the 96 drivers.
<bsnider> the nouveau drivers might work better for you
<bsnider> i think RAOF has them in a ppa
<DanaG> I've tried them; they make the X server take up lots of CPU ti,e
<DanaG> time.
<DanaG> It makes the whole system sluggish when I use them.
<bsnider> how old is that system?
<bsnider> wait, the 96 drivers are available
<JontheEchidna> they don't work with Intrepid's xorg
<bsnider> that's highly inconvenient
<bsnider> on the other hand, that's pretty old hardware
<emet> can anyone currently running intrepid confirm bug 269888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269888 in gnome-utils "Can only take screenshot of a window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269888
<danbh_intrepid> hey guys, Im having network problems with 2.6.27-3.  I filed a bug report, but I'm not sure what info I should provide.  Any suggestions?
 * DanaG wishes nvidia would fix the 96 and 71 drivers.
<mickep> emet: I am running a fully updated intrepid, and when I hit PRTSC I get a screen dump of the whole desktop
<DanaG> ... or open source, at the very least, the cards that are that old that they need such drivers.
<emet> okay
<DanaG> s/open source/open-source/
<Oli``> I've managed to raj up compiz. I was using compiz-git (compiled here) on Hardy, then I upgraded to II and would like to go back to a repo-controlled version. I uninstalled compiz-git and have installed all the compiz packages but now when I try and turn on desktop effects, I get a really helpful error message: "Desktop effects could not be enabled". Any idea how I can wipe all traces of compiz to try and get this working again?
<Oli``> oh okay... just ran compiz from a terminal: /usr/bin/compiz: 393: /usr/local/bin/compiz: not found
<bsnider> next time you compile something add prefix=/usr so the binaries won't go to /usr/local/bin
<DanaG> I actually like having my non-packaged stuff in local.
<DanaG> Then I can just get rid of the whole /usr/local/* stuff to remove it.
<DanaG> It also may need a logout, or a sudo ldconfig
<Oli``> Any idea where a user's compiz config is located? Since I fixed /usr/bin/compiz, my old config is causing it to crash
<DanaG> I think it's in .compiz
<DanaG> dir.  Move it out of the way, rather than just deleting it; that's often a good policy to follow.
<DanaG> There'll also be stuff in gconf-editor, under apps/compiz
<Arenlor> anyone else having trouble turning off your computer?
<mib_qzcc6wsi> hello
<mib_qzcc6wsi> anyone here?
<Arenlor> can we help you?
<mib_qzcc6wsi> god i hope so
<mib_qzcc6wsi> i tried to install unbuntu from usb and the installation went through but when i rebooted nothing, i have a cursor in the top left corner
<mib_qzcc6wsi> it was 8.10
<Arenlor> try to reboot again
<mib_qzcc6wsi> ive tried a few times but ill give it another try
<Arenlor> also try fixing x
<mib_qzcc6wsi> fixing x? i should mention i am way over my head
<mib_qzcc6wsi> i reboot and it goes from dell screen to the cursor quickly
<Arenlor> without showing grub?
<mib_qzcc6wsi> yeah nothing its weird
<mib_qzcc6wsi> should i try to boot from usb again?
<bsnider> try hitting escape at the cursor
<mib_qzcc6wsi> escape gives me a beep
<mib_qzcc6wsi> and i cant type a thing
<mib_qzcc6wsi> its odd
<bsnider> were you able to boot off the livecd?
<mib_qzcc6wsi> im using usb
<Arenlor> can you boot a livecd though?
<mib_qzcc6wsi> i dont have access to the cd
<mib_qzcc6wsi> im using my parents old computer and it had no cd burner
<bsnider> how old is it?
<mib_qzcc6wsi> its a dimension 2400
<mib_qzcc6wsi> not that old i dont think but they never bought a cd writer
<bsnider> you can't get a cd any other way?
<mib_qzcc6wsi> not today and its the only weekend i have to try this
<mib_qzcc6wsi> so am i f---ed
<Arenlor> basically
<Arenlor> you just need to repair grub
<Arenlor> but to do so you need the live CD
<bsnider> i don't know much about usb installations, but it doesn't seem to have worked
<bsnider> did you replace the old operating system or ad another one?
<mib_qzcc6wsi> i erased the old operating system
<mib_qzcc6wsi> when i try to boot from usb it says "failed sbin/v86d"
<mib_qzcc6wsi> and then everything else seems fine
<bsnider> i might have tried an older stable ubuntu
<mib_qzcc6wsi> i guess this was the only one to use netinstall so it was possible through a usb
<mib_qzcc6wsi> i did boot from usb and now at desktop login does that help
<mib_qzcc6wsi> i can login
<mib_qzcc6wsi> i get bob@desktop:~S
<Arenlor> did you install graphics?
<mib_qzcc6wsi> i believe everything was installed
<mib_qzcc6wsi> it said complete
<mib_qzcc6wsi> is there anything i can type to find out
<Arenlor> dir /etc/X11/
<mib_qzcc6wsi> no such file or directoy
<mib_qzcc6wsi> i typed "dir etc/x11/"
<Arenlor> capital x
<Arenlor> it's /etc/X11/
<Arenlor> make sure you have all three slashes and correct capitalization
<mib_qzcc6wsi> thanks that worked
<mib_qzcc6wsi> 7 things came up
<mib_qzcc6wsi> should i list them all?
<Arenlor> try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<mib_qzcc6wsi> xserver-xorg no installed
<Arenlor> hmm you don't seem to have graphics installed
<mib_qzcc6wsi> that doesnt sound good
<mib_qzcc6wsi> is there a solution other than to give up and start drinking
<Arenlor> 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<Arenlor> but before that
<Arenlor> 'sudo apt-get update'
<dfgas> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave                   aplay: main:546: audio open error: Device or resource busy                            how do i fix this?
<dfgas> opps sorry
<dfgas> wrong chan
<mib_qzcc6wsi> unable to get some archives, i bet i should mention that i dont have internet on it right now correct?
<Arenlor> yeah you'll need internet access
<mib_qzcc6wsi> let me change the internet cord and come back thanks for everything
<mib_qzcc6wsi> so just type those two command lines?
<Arenlor> and pray
<mib_qzcc6wsi> sounds like a plan thanks
<Muelli> does a netinstall image exists?
<crimsun> yes.
<Muelli> crimsun: nice :) I've googled for "ubuntu netinstall 8.10" but didn't get any useful results. Can you point me to an iso?
<Arenlor> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-5/
<calc> hmm i'm bored with nothing better to do, maybe i'll install ubuntu+1
<calc> my wife just told me she is using my laptop so i can't
<Muelli> thx Arenlor :)
<Arenlor> calc, how good are you at reinstalling?
<Muelli> uh, which one is the netinstall image?
<Arenlor> Alt
<crimsun> Muelli: ia32 or amd64?
<Muelli> crimsun: x86_64
<Muelli> amd64, whatever
<crimsun> Muelli: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<timboy> at a crossroads here. gdm won't start getting a weird error with startx tried to get my nvidia 177 driver set up. worked fine with kernel 27-2 but broke in 27-3
<Muelli> crimsun: awesome. thank you
<crimsun> Muelli: np
<Arenlor> I've heard a lot of 177 being broken timboy
<crimsun> timboy: I rolled my own for 27-3.4
<timboy> crimsun, is that pretty easy to do?
<Muelli> crimsun: oh, is it net*boot* or netinstall? I mean, I don't want to boot off a TFTP server, I want to install the packages off the net.
<crimsun> basically, I booted into 27-3.4 and installed the following packages: linux-headers-$(uname -r), nvidia-glx-177, dkms, build-essential, nvidia-177-kernel-source
<crimsun> Muelli: the latter.  burn the mini.iso to a disc, boot from it, and install from the 'net.
<Muelli> nice
<timboy> I tried to go to 173 but it didn't work either...
<Arenlor> yeah, heard issues about that too timboy, heard 77 works though
<timboy> Arenlor, can't go back that far because I'm doing sli
<crimsun> timboy: it definitely works if you use that method.  I've done it for several kernel iterations in intrepid.
<DanaG> 77 and 96 don't work in Intrepid.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, dkms is one thing causing issues with nvidia.
<DanaG> It's ending up with multiple versions of the nvidia driver to build... so it gives up.
<Arenlor> DanaG I heard last night 77 and 96 do work
<timboy> I don't understand what you mean by booted into 27-3.4
<Arenlor> dkms fails with fglrx too
<crimsun> I'm typing on a computer that uses 27-3.4 and 177, so I can testify that both work.
<timboy> crimsun, ok i have 27-3 I just install those things and it works?
<crimsun> timboy: yes.  At worst, you'll have to remove dkms and manually install (via dpkg) the dkms, nvidia-177-kernel-source, and nvidia-glx-177 packages
<crimsun> timboy: make sure that you have the correct kernel headers installed
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/209520
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209520 in samba "SMB error: Unable to mount location when server configured with security=share" [High,Fix released]
<DanaG> Odd... seems like people have appended a different bug to that bug report.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/215570
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215570 in gvfs "Cannot browse/mount Windows Server 2003 shares" [Medium,New]
<Arenlor> well, I can't shut down
<crimsun> Arenlor: even from a fresh boot?
<crimsun> Arenlor: resume from suspend-to-* fails utterly for me, but I haven't chased whether it's ndiswrapper and/or Nvidia 177
<DanaG> Wait, has nvidia 96 been fixed?  I don't think it has.
<crimsun> DanaG: I don't believe any have been fixed, but using a single version with dkms works.
<Arenlor> I don't suspend
<crimsun> I can suspend, but I can't resume :P
<DanaG> My laptop with the Go 7600 suspends and resumes fine (about 2/3 of the time).
<crimsun> kinda makes suspend-to-* utterly useless
<DanaG> ... but now the LCD inverter is dead.  Just died last night.  =þ
<Arenlor> I can't shut down or reboot, Sep 13 17:08:58 charlie x-session-manager[5876]: WARNING: Unable to stop system: Not privileged for action: org.freedesktop.consolekit.system.stop
<DanaG> So, now I'm leaving the 'modern' laptop up, and using the 'old' laptop to access it.
<crimsun> ah yeah, consolekit, woo.
<aguitel> anyone have problem with last kernel?
<timboy> crimsun, didn't work. I tried that and I've also tried; sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-177-kernel-source && sudo /etc/init.d/dkms_autoinstaller stop && sudo /etc/init.d/dkms_autoinstaller start which doesn't work either
<Arenlor> I would have to say that the not shutting down combined with screensaver not locking is a slight issue
<DanaG> Okay, if I want working nvidia 96, what should I do?
<timboy> Arenlor, nah they'll fix it in 9.04 ;)
<DanaG> I thought it was an ABI breakage.
<Arenlor> I've been wondering, what would happen if you try to FSCK a windows partition?
<emet> !info geany
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2047 kB, installed size 6064 kB
<DanaG> harrumph, I don't see any new changes in the nvidia-glx-96 package.
<aguitel> the last kernel crash my nvidia settings and i work now  with 2.6.27-2-generic
 * ikonia nods respectfully to Ronald 
<Ronald> hej Matt!
<ikonia> hey
<mib_6c2p3th2> arenlor you here?
<calc> hmm my wife finally gave me my system back :)
<mib_6c2p3th2> damn i guess not, could anyone help me?
<bsnider> calc, it's YOUR system
<mib_6c2p3th2> i am in way over my head
<bsnider> mib_6c2p3th2, i am in way over your head too
<mib_6c2p3th2> lol
<mib_6c2p3th2> i was so happy that i made it to the unbuntu login screen and after that worked i get treated to an olive screen and thats it, i think olive its a weird color
<bsnider> you might consider hardy instead of intrepid
<mib_6c2p3th2> sure sounds good but how do i go about considering hardy
<bsnider> how did you get to where you are now?
<mib_6c2p3th2> arenlor helped me
<mib_6c2p3th2> i was trying to install from a usb
<mib_6c2p3th2> he had me type "'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'"
<bsnider> right
<mib_6c2p3th2> and it seemed to work and i rebooted
<mib_6c2p3th2> and got to unbuntu and the login screen
<bsnider> and now you get a blank colour
<mib_6c2p3th2> yep
<bsnider> is there a mouse pointer?
<mib_6c2p3th2> is that what im suppose to get
<mib_6c2p3th2> yes
<bsnider> can you movie it?
<mib_6c2p3th2> yes i can move mouse
<bsnider> so the kernel is working
<bsnider> try alt+f2
<mib_6c2p3th2> no luck
<bsnider> ctrl+alt+bkspc
<mib_6c2p3th2> nothing
<dfgas> well this is not working the way i hoped, guest additions from vbox don't allow me to resize the screen
<mib_6c2p3th2> should i turn off computer and restart
<bsnider> try rebooting again
<mib_6c2p3th2> and to show how stupid i am, when the computer starts i need to boot from usb right?
<bsnider> no
<mib_6c2p3th2> just turn it on?
<bsnider> yeah
<mib_6c2p3th2> okay
<mib_6c2p3th2> i just get a cursor in the top left corner nothing else
<mib_6c2p3th2> am i f---ed?
<mib_6c2p3th2> did i scare you away? i do appreciate all the help
<bsnider> i went to get a hot drink
<mib_6c2p3th2> oh i understand
<mib_6c2p3th2> personally i feel like i need a cold beer, or 12
<bsnider> without knowing what you did before, i can't really comment on what's going on now. you can't provide me with any other details. did you install on the hard drive? are you trying to run the thing entirely off the usb stick? i mean what the *(*^(& is going on here?
<mib_6c2p3th2> i am trying to run it off the usb disk
<bsnider> it's a usb hard drive?
<mib_6c2p3th2> just a usb card
<mib_6c2p3th2> i didnt have access to the cd
<bsnider> why would you want to do that?
<mib_6c2p3th2> im at my parents and they dont have rewriteable cd drive
<mib_6c2p3th2> its their old computer
<mib_6c2p3th2> arlenor thought it was a problem with graphics
<mib_6c2p3th2> and thats why he had me type 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<mib_6c2p3th2> and it seemed to install and almost work
<bsnider> you're trying to use a usb stick to install the thing ont he hard drive?
<mib_6c2p3th2> yeah and according to the page i read it usually works
<mib_6c2p3th2> http://www.pcmech.com/article/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-with-no-optical-drive/
<bsnider> but you picked the wrong version of ubuntu
<bsnider> you picked an alpha release
<bsnider> very unstable, in other words
<mib_6c2p3th2> yeah thats what he said
<mib_6c2p3th2> should i think about doing it again but another version?
<bsnider> definitely
<bsnider> use hardy
<mib_6c2p3th2> i guess hte problem is 8.10 is the only one with netinstall
<bsnider> where did you get the versiont hat you put on the usb disk?
<mib_6c2p3th2> unetbootin
<mib_6c2p3th2> what version is hardy?
<bsnider> 8.04
<mib_6c2p3th2> thanks ill retry it
<mib_6c2p3th2> thanks for all your help
<bytor4232> 8.04.1 ;)
<calc> bsnider: well her system is in question
<calc> bsnider: we evacuated from Ike so don't know what's left and had to leave her desktop behind, just pulled its hard drive
#ubuntu+1 2008-09-14
<timboy> any news on a fix for the nvidia issues?
<RAOF> What nvidia issues?
<RAOF> The 96 and 78 drivers not supporting our Xorg?  No.
<timboy> RAOF, sli isn't supported by 96 or 78 is it?
<RAOF> Dunno.
<timboy> grr... g2g bbl
<RAOF> You'd only need those with a < geforce 4, though.  Was SLI supported on any < gf4 cards?
<Hew> Hey guys. I notice an abrowser package was recently made available to use instead of the firefox non-free branding. I was wondering where the discussion to introduce this package took place, and where I could find the logs?
<DanaG> What does the unbranded 'abrowser' look like?
<Arenlor> Evolution doesn't seem to work right
<milos_> i have a question about dialog asking for pass after resuming from suspend,
<milos_> what is package?
<RAOF> milos_: gnome-screensaver, most likely.
<Arenlor> if it's the screensaver then that may not be working
<Hew> DanaG: It's called "A Web Browser" and has a light-blue globe icon. Apart from that, it's pretty much the same as Firefox.
<milos_> RAOF, i want to make whishlist
<Hew> I really like it, and it got me thinking about the whole iceweasel thing again, which is why I was wondering if there was a discussion about abrowser that was logged somewhere.
<milos_> i think it should look similar to dialog you get when: gksudo app
<RAOF> milos_: In what way like that?
<Arenlor> who boy evolution is in bad shape right now
<Hew> It's sounding like what happened to Debian is happening to Ubuntu now (bug 269656)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269656 in firefox-3.0 "AN IRRELEVANT LICENSE IS PRESENTED TO YOU FREE-OF-CHARGE ON STARTUP" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269656
<RAOF> Arenlor: Works fine here.
<Arenlor> My messages only show occasionally, and the preferences don't show at all, just an empty window
<milos_> RAOF, it should have round edges and I think it's transparent surface
<RAOF> It's going to be transparent in front of a blank screen, but round edges would be OK :).
<RAOF> milos_: It's already themable, though; you probably want to check in with the art team.
<emet> is there some place I can get intrepid nightly builds?
<Arenlor> ok odd, if I close evolution and launch it it works fine, if I close it and launch it again it stops working, repeat
<milos_> RAOF, sorry it isn't transparent but look much better than gnome-screensaver. I didn't know it's themable
<RAOF> emet: You mean, builds of the install CDs?  cdimage.ubuntu.com
<RAOF> emet: If you mean builds of the packages in Intrepid, then you've got an incomplete understanding of the Ubuntu release process :)
<emet> the CDs
<RAOF> emet: cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily or cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live
<emet> got it
<emet> website is slow
<danbh_intrepid> hey, there used to be a help doc somewhere on using a livecd, and chrooting into your system to run upgrade commands.  Anyone know where that went?
<dns53> how is X handled now, i have stopped gdm but X is still there
<bsnider> RAOF, there was a guy in here last night said nouveau hogged cpu time. is that correct?
<RAOF> bsnider: Its possible; EXA has a certain amount of overhead, and for some things on old hardware it can be slower than unaccelerated.
<ibkanat> I need some help setting up my pda with ubuntu 8.10 where should I go.  i followed a tutorial for a pervious version and I think that I ma mostly there. my mda(phone/pda) shows active sync connected.  But I dont know how to browse / sync
<ibkanat> can I just type in rttp or something?
<bsnider> RAOF, to your knowledge is SLI working with any driver in intrepid right now?
<RAOF> I have no knowledge of that.  I'd expect the 173 or 177 driver to support it, though.
<bsnider> there was a guy in here last night that couldn't get to a gui at all no matter what he did, and he was onl SLI
<DanaG> I only have one video card in my laptop.... and now  the backlight is dead.  =þ
<mn> how can I go from 8.04.1 to 8.10 alpha 5?
<Jordan_U> mn: Are you sure that you want to be running alpha software? You understand that there is basically no support?
<mn> Yep.
<danbh_intrepid> what is it?   sudo sed -i "s/hardy/intrepid/g" /etc/apt/sources.list   ???     dont run that!!!
<mn> Jordan_U: so how do I upgrade?
<Jordan_U> mn: update-manager -d
<mn> Ah, muchas gracias.  And if this is too buggy and stuff for me is there any way to downgrade again?
<Jordan_U> danbh_intrepid: Even with alphas  you should use update manger rather that changing sources.list and upgrading, you are after all looking for bugs in the supported upgrade method
<Jordan_U> :)
<Jordan_U> mn: No
<mn> Hrmm, maybe I'll try it on a different partition then
<danbh_intrepid> heh, someone just told me that command yesterday, on answers.launchpad.net
<danbh_intrepid> ironically, the upgrade process did fail from the command line
<Jordan_U> danbh_intrepid: I don't think it's ironic at all :)
<mn> is there any noticeable difference between HH and II (except bugs)?
<danbh_intrepid> I have found there to be less old bugs, and more new bugs
<danbh_intrepid> sounds like a line from "command" in redvsblue
<mn> but other than bugs is there any noticeable difference?
<buono> topic is fun
<kevin21> hey, how do i revert back to 8.04?
<kevin21> i just installed 8.10 and i lost my gui
<mn> i don't think you can revert back
<kevin21> tabernac
<danbh_intrepid> the command I gave didnt do anything?
<umask001> it seems pretty much the same to me.  They made dual monitor stuff easier it looks like (though that looks broken) fixed an annoying problem with totem, and got us a newer version of flash that works much better (but still crashes some)
<kevin21> startx?
<DanaG> hmm, linuxmint actually has some interesting ideas.  http://www.linuxmint.com/rel_elyssa.php
<DanaG> I'm sticking with Ubuntu, though.
<danbh_intrepid> how did they get separated from ubuntu proper?  why isnt their work being a part of ubuntu?
<DanaG> Some of it violates things like the 'don't distribute broadcom firmware' stuff, or the
<DanaG> the mp3 patent stuff.
<DanaG> But other stuff could still be useful.
<DanaG> Why don't they submit it?  Beats me.
<matr1x> id have tried mint except I didnt see a bleeding edge 64 bit version
<LSD|Ninja> mint sucks anyway
<DanaG> Yeah, I went back to official Ubuntu on the laptop I tried Mint on.
<DanaG> But you have to admit, some of those ideas there are useful.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/261318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261318 in xorg "Regression: new Toshiba Laptop Support (tlsup) driver breaks Toshiba hotkeys; input device does not support 'kbd' input handler" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> For now, until I replace the inverter in the modern laptop... I'm stuck on the old (nv17, I think) one.
<DanaG> Grr,,, new tlsup driver sucks... it doesn't report itself as a keyboard.
<DanaG> Is there any tag, or such, that I can attach to get that bug a bit more attention?
<DanaG> It's a definite regression (once you work around the other bug of broken acpi_fakekey).
<ryanpg> anyone try using dispwin or xcalib to load icm profiles?
<ryanpg> seems to have no effect for me
<bsnider> RAOF, luke just uploaded a new pulse 9.12
<DanaG> Ooh.
<DanaG> What's new in that version?
 * DanaG goes to pulseaudio,org (I think)
<RAOF> bsnider: A new new one?
<bsnider> bugfixes
<DanaG> aah, my answer is there.
<shirish> DanaG: hey
<DanaG> Hello.
<bsnider> RAOF, i thought you might be interested given your mad quest to get decent sound
<shirish> DanaG: do you know how to extract a file from a .sh
<shirish> DanaG: I want to extract a file from http://boincdl.ssl.berkeley.edu/dl/boinc_6.2.15_i686-pc-linux-gnu.sh
<DanaG> try passing --help to the script.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, how long will the new one take to trickle down to the official mirror?
<shirish> DanaG: do you mean  sudo ./boinc_6.2.15_i686-pc-linux-gnu.sh --help
<shirish> DanaG: that one didn't work :(
<DanaG> dang.
<DanaG> you could try opening it in nano or such, as long as it's not too big.
<DanaG> Yay: "Add new option to disable remixing from/to LFE and set it to on by default "
<shirish> DanaG: its not too big
<shirish> DanaG: would paste it somewhere and give the link here.
<DanaG> argh.... what the heck?  My touchpad sudenly went all crazy-glitchy.
<shirish> DanaG: http://paste.ubuntu.com/46786/
<shirish> DanaG: any ideas would be good.
<shirish> vishalrao: hey vishal
<DanaG> hmm, I don't know what to do with that sh file.
<DanaG> But it looks like there may be an actual archive file somewhere.
<vishalrao> shirish: you are "shirishag" ? :-)
<shirish> vishalrao: right on ;)
<shirish> DanaG: right, its 4.2 mb .sh script
<shirish> DanaG: if I run it extracts the archive and installs the boinc client
<shirish> DanaG: I don't want to run, just extract a single file from the archive underneath
<shirish> vishalrao: where do you live?
<DanaG> Well, just open the archive.
<vishalrao> shirish: pune. you?
<shirish> DanaG: how do I do that? I know the archive is underneath it somewhere
<shirish> vishalrao: pune as well.
<shirish> vishalrao: do you go to PLUG meets or not?
<vishalrao> shirish: never been to one, just on the mailing list :)
<shirish> vishalrao: I read your mails on the list.
<DanaG> Look from where the script is.... the actual archive should be somewhere underneath.
<shirish> vishalrao: let's do this outside the channel.
<shirish> DanaG: how do I get under the script?
<shirish> DanaG: do you know anyway we could get the script to run and dump its contents on /tmp
<DanaG> argh, I don't know how to explain it.  Did you download the script as just a script, or were there other files within the thing it came from?
<DanaG> If you look around in the folder tree, there should be the archive file somewhere.
<shirish> DanaG: Its a 4.2 MB script, if I run it, it will install the boinc-client and manager and stuff.
<DanaG> That pastebin'd thing sure doesn't look like 4.2 megabytes.
<shirish> DanaG: right on
<shirish> DanaG: so what do I do?
<DanaG> Argh, I'm not sure how to explain it; it's a bit tricky to figure out in person.
<DanaG> Somewhere along the line, the original 4.2 megabyte script, which contains some binary data inside it, self-extracted some other files.
<DanaG> You tried running the original script with the --help parameter?
<shirish> DanaG: yup, but no dice.
<shirish> DanaG: would try again.
<DanaG> Try running it under 'strace'
<DanaG> it should spit out various filenames.
<DanaG> strace ./whatever.sh
<DanaG> or it may take strace sh ./whatever.sh
<shirish> DanaG: I don't want the .sh to install, under strace it would install stuff anyway, wouldn't it?
<shirish> DanaG: ?
<DanaG> Hmm, well, I don't know what to do, then.
<DanaG> Perhaps there's a channel about BOINC, or perhaps somebody in #ubuntu would be able to help?
<Ayabara> any known nvidia-issues when going from hardy to intrepid?
<RAOF> If you've got a card < geforce4, intrepid won't work.
<RAOF> That's about the only gotcha I know.
<Ayabara> RAOF: ok. should be fine with my 8600GT then.
<Ayabara> I'm considering upgrading (my only system) from to 8.10 :)
<Ayabara> eh. that made little sense
<toogreen> hi there, will Intrepid Ibex support waking up from sleep on a EeePC installed on the SDHC? Any1 knows?
<toogreen> Right now i run EeeXubuntu on the SDHC and thats the only thing I can´t do
<DanaG> RAOF: you should say <= GeForce 4 MX, perhaps.
<DanaG> What about the GeForce4 Ti, though?
<crd1b> or just < geforce5 :>
<DanaG> That's even better.
<RAOF> Geforce4s are still supported by 173 aren't they?
<DanaG> though 5 is FX.
<crd1b> RAOF: nope
<RAOF> Crap.
<crd1b> nothing after 96.31 supports anything below the FX series
<crd1b> err, 96.xx that is
<DanaG> Especially not this false-advertized renumbered geforce2 card (that they call a 4).
<RAOF> Sucks to have a not-terribly-old nvidia card.
<DanaG> Also sucks to have an nvidia 8 or 9 series.  Got crappy substrate?
<DanaG> =þ
<AnAnt> Hello, how can I configure a VPN connection in network-manager ? should I install a certain package ?
<Ayabara> RAOF: crd1b: but my GeForce 8600M GT should be ok?
<RAOF> Yes
<bullgard4> Ubuntu 8.04.1 does not support my webcam SilverCrest WC2130. I would like to download the kernel 2.6.27 in order to test if it supports my webcam. How can I dowwnload the kernel 2.6.27? In the past I had once trouble that downloading a new kernel interfered with proper functioning of my old kernel. How can I prevent this?
<armornick> hey guys, how's intrepid looking?
<TuTUXG> hi, i just want to make sure something here, is the hfs can be mounted with rw privileges already? (not hfs+)
<TuTUXG> looking good armornick
<armornick> I'm really interested in the guest account and the encrypted home folder
<TuTUXG> well, im not using any one of those ;P
<armornick> also, will intrepid continue to use the human theme?
<TuTUXG> for alpha 5 it is
<TuTUXG> altho the artwork is always the last thing to be fixed
<armornick> i've seen some screenshots and it had another theme (which i didn't like)
<armornick> off course, that's easily fixed
<TuTUXG> hfs r+w anyone? (it seems to be working here)
<TuTUXG> ya, they changed it back to human with a5
<RAOF> TuTUXG: hfs+ r/w has been working for ages.  The trick is to always cleanly unmount it, because the kernel will refuse to write to an uncleanly unmounted hfs volume, and there are no native fsck.hfsplus tools ;)
<TuTUXG> RAOF, thanks, so seems like i still need to compile fsck.hfsplus by myself
<RAOF> Yup.
<TuTUXG> used to do that following gentoo's wiki ;P
<armornick> btw, when is pppoeconf getting a GUI?
<RAOF> I believe network manager handles pppoe now.
<TuTUXG> 日本沉没
<TuTUXG> lol
<TuTUXG> ff3 is buggy...
<TuTUXG> with flash contents
<TuTUXG> maybe i should change back to flash9
<literal> yeah, flash10 is buggy
<literal> youtube videos have artifacts, so I switched back to 9
<TuTUXG> will it be shipped with the Intrepid final? flash10?
<TuTUXG> it's still in beta is it?
<literal> I think flash on linux has always been in beta
<TuTUXG> lol
<armornick> what about gnash
<RAOF> Works, but kinda.
<literal> doesn't support nearly as much of flash as the macromedia one
<TuTUXG> if google chrome can make it before Intrepid final, maybe i will use it to watch youtube instead of ff3
<RAOF> Swfdec seems to work better at the moment.
<literal> TuTUXG: it won't
<TuTUXG> ...
<TuTUXG> we got about one month left
<literal> don't hold your breath
<literal> The Chromium site explains how to download the source code for Linux, Mac OS X, or Windows. Unfortunately, if you're eagerly awaiting a Mac version of Chrome, you shouldn't hold your breath. As the Mac OS X area of the Chromium developer site explains, "Right now, the Mac build is a work in progress that is much closer to the start than the finish."
<literal> In fact, according to the latest status report, the Chrome developers have yet to get even the browser core running under Mac OS X. Rendering actual Web pages is still a long way off, to say nothing of a usable Aqua GUI. Then again, the Linux version is in arguably even worse shape.'
<armornick> TuTUXG, use opera :p
<TuTUXG> na...
<TuTUXG> opera wont crash on flash?
<armornick> or you could try the windows flash edition through wine (or vbox), right?
<TuTUXG> well...
<TuTUXG> wondering if i can wine chrome
<armornick> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=13635
<armornick> doesn't look too good
<TuTUXG> hi, im looking at it ;P
<armornick> lol, sorry
<zniavre> it crash a lot
<TuTUXG> bronze, not too bad
<TuTUXG> better than safari, lol
<toogreen> any1 has tested Ibex on EeePC or know if it will wake up from sleep when installed on a SDHC?
<armornick> I'd really use a distribution made for the EEE if I were you
<armornick> saves you a lot of trouble
<TuTUXG> like?
<toogreen> I´m just wondering when they say ¨running out-of-the-box" on a EeePC it includes when installed on a SDHC card... Cuz right now im running EeeXubuntu and resume from sleep is not supported when running from a SDHC
<armornick> Ubuntu-EEE
<toogreen> I don´t want to override the default Xandros but I find it useful to carry Ubuntu on a SDHC card
<toogreen> armornick, yeah thats what I always thought, and thats why im running EeeXubuntu atm, but I read several times that Ibex will support EeePC out of the box
<toogreen> if so then I dont see why not go with it?
<armornick> could be, but isn't a full ubuntu installation sorta overkill
<toogreen> armornick, yeah, well thats why i run xubuntu as its slightly smaller
<toogreen> armornick, from what I know EeeXubuntu is just Xubuntu with some tweaks to get the hardware working, but size is the same
<toogreen> no?
<toogreen> What im planning to do is just an upgrade
<toogreen> a dist-upgrade
<toogreen> from my current xubuntu
<toogreen> that should work shouldnt it?
<armornick> Ubuntu-EEE is only a couple hundred megs in size too
<toogreen> armornick, ok, I didnt know about it... well I heard but didnt read on
<toogreen> EeeXubuntu did the job for me, well still does now, the only annoyance is the resume from sleep not working, cuz i run from the SDHC
<toogreen> other than that everything works A1
<toogreen> and the size is ok with me
<toogreen> to be honest im also lazy to re-install everything from scratch :P
<toogreen> prefer upgrade
<toogreen> on my 15 inch ACER laptop i just been dist-upgrading since like Ubuntu 5.04
<toogreen> It still works great!
<TuTUXG> nvidia driver is buggy...
<toogreen> so if Im told Intrepid Ibex will support the EeePC, hell, ill just fire up the update-manager ;)
<TuTUXG> with nvidia driver, every time i logout, x wont start unless reboot
<TuTUXG> anybody got this?
<toogreen> TuTUXG, is that news? ;)
<toogreen> As Im not a gamer I tried to stick to Intel GMA chipsets... much less trouble!
<TuTUXG> toogreen, hi, i just got my laptop back, i was stacking with windows for a month
<toogreen> TuTUXG, hi, r u on Ibex?
<TuTUXG> and the first thing i get to do is installing ibex
<TuTUXG> right now? yes
<TuTUXG> stucking*
<TuTUXG> ...
<armornick> you didn't install ibex into a vm?
<TuTUXG> no, fresh a5 install
<TuTUXG> on, on windows? no
<TuTUXG> i only got like 512 ram
<TuTUXG> that was an old ass desktop
<armornick> yeah, but you could have installed it on heron
<toogreen> TuTUXG, sorry I dont know much about nvidia and ibex.. came here for help too
<TuTUXG> no, i didn't, i was trying to fix my laptop's motherboard
<TuTUXG> toogreen, it's ok man, no need to be sorry
<TuTUXG> it's nice that the new thinkpads allow you to switch from two vcards
<TuTUXG> and with ddr3 memory, lol
<toogreen> TuTUXG, but i did have many problems with nvidia on my desktop at home
<toogreen> TuTUXG, had to try several different drivers, recompile etc
<toogreen> TuTUXG, have you tried getting the latest BETA drivers from Nvidia site?
<TuTUXG> with ibex?
<TuTUXG> what card u have?
<TuTUXG> ya, im using 177 now
<TuTUXG> hardy was fine with that driver
<toogreen> at home i have an old Fx-5200
<TuTUXG> not with ibex tho
<toogreen> i think i have the same driver too, not sure
<TuTUXG> well, the old card always got better support
<toogreen> and running hardy at home
<toogreen> so yeah, sorry heheh dunno about ibex.. But now I know I should WAIT before upgrading, lol, thanks
<TuTUXG> the driver doesn't matter if it's an old card
<TuTUXG> or that should be "doesn't matter that much"
<toogreen> yeah well I thought so too, but i did have many problems with Hardy
<TuTUXG> ya... me too
<toogreen> from my experience with Ubuntu its often worth waiting about a month or two after the official release, to upgrade or install it. Before that, there are always several bugs
<TuTUXG> but if u could do a fresh install of hardy.1, it should run pretty smooth
<toogreen> at official release its ¨supposed¨ to be stable, but with the mass of users now trying it, tons of bugs r found
<toogreen> like there was a huge difference between 8.04 and 8.04.1
<TuTUXG> well, it happens on lots of distros, not only ubuntu
<toogreen> from my experience and others i heard
<TuTUXG> unless u install debian...
<RAOF> It _is_ stable.  It's just that our definition of 'stable' (doesn't change) isn't the definition you're thinking of (doesn't _crash_)
<TuTUXG> lol
<toogreen> anyways, im out, seeya guys
<TuTUXG> what's the default font view app's program?
<TuTUXG> kde4 messed up my default programs...
<TuTUXG> under gnome
<TheCan> hi - is there also an kubuntu-equivalent of this channel, or is this a mixed one ?
<sploh> sorry, idk
<sploh> i think its mixed one if you r using intrepid
<TheCan> ok....well i was really shocked when i read kde3 support is going to be dropped in intrepid
<sploh> i'm not sure about that , i use xfce4 & lxde
<TheCan> kde4 is not as stable as kde3 and leaking many features kde3 had, apart from the looks it's really inferior to kde3 - why dont you guys keep the .kde4 scheme from intrepid to give the users the choice?
<sploh> hmm, why don't you report it at launchpad
<sploh> or forum
<TheCan> where can i report this at launchpad exactly? i got there but i am a bit lost
<TheInfinity> TheCan: then you should first post it into forum
<TheCan> i see for the forum i need a separate account...?
<sploh> yup
<citizen42alpha> hello.
<citizen42alpha> I am experiencing 403 Forbidden errors with the Intrepid repositories, is there a fix available ?
<TheInfinity> wait some sec  :)
<sploh> sorry, idk, w8 for others reply
<citizen42alpha> will do. =]
<sploh> ;-)
<s0u][ight> hello i just installed linux-image-2.6.26-5-generic, linux-headers-2.6.26-5-generic and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.26-5-generic
<s0u][ight> how can i make my nvidia card work?
<citizen42alpha> *whistles an upbeat tune*
<SwedeMike> s0u][ight:  when I installed 2.6.27-3 I had to remove and install nvidia-glx-177
<TheCan> well there are some discussions about this topic but always the same stupid "why not stick with 8.04 when you want kde3" argument, i hate people who post this nonsense! It's like when I post about asking for a feature in some new screen getting the answer "why dont you keep your old"
<s0u][ight> SwedeMike, i don't have the intrepid repos :)
<s0u][ight> downloading the files i need from launchpad
<s0u][ight> that 177 can that differ?
<SwedeMike> then just remove and re-install whatever nvidia driver you have.
<s0u][ight> brb
<SwedeMike> or, that's what I did to get it working anyway
<citizen42alpha> still no suggestions regarding 403 errors ..... ?
<Stevko> Maybe try another mirror?
<Konstigt> s0u][ight: might be an idea to start with a fresh xorg.conf as well
<s0u][ight> i have an nvidia geforce 8600M GT
<TheCan> TheInfinity, sploh: ok i posted my opinion here: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3096011.15
<Ayabara> does intrepid break often for those of you using it as your primary system? I'm tempted to upgrade my only system :)
<citizen42alpha> I upgraded, only problem being repository errors.
<citizen42alpha> solved by changing to a polish mirror =]
<Ayabara> citizen42alpha: :)
<literal> my experience wasn't as good
<literal> for me, the 2.6.27 kernels have a bug which cripples most internet use, and the very latest one uses 100% while trying to connect to a wireless network, so I'm sticking with 2.6.26
<literal> (that is, it uses 100% cpu and never succeeds)
<gourgi> ubuntuforums.org is down ?
<Ayabara> literal: hm. now you went and scared me :p
<Ayabara> I upgraded my laptop at work, and that went almost smooth
<literal> Ayabara: they don't call it alpha for no reason :P
<Ayabara> just had to sort out some issues with fglrx
<Ayabara> hehe
<mickep> hejdå fistelsork
<gourgi> ubuntuforums.org is down for you too ??
<Hew> Hey guys. There is no virtualbox-ose-modules package for 2.6.27-3, and I'm getting errors when trying to build using module-assistant. Is anyone having success with virtualbox-ose on Intrepid?
<gourgi> lHew: Sun's virtualbox v.2  runs fine here , if that helps you
<Unksi> gourgi: probably doesnt, as only 1.66 and 2.x work with .27 kernels
<mcscruff> lo all, does anyone have a mirror for 8.10 the cdimage.ubuntu seems to be down
<gourgi> mcscruff: google's cached page seems to work ok  http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache:qfBYlF8SNBYJ:cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-5/+ubuntu+intrepid+iso&hl=el&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=gr&lr=lang_en|lang_el&client=firefox-a
<IndyGunFreak> where can i download Intrepid?
<IndyGunFreak> eh, nevermind... just found a torrent
<gourgi> mcscruff:  forget about the link before , use this http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<mcscruff> not loading for me
<IndyGunFreak> man, nobody is seeding the friggin torrent..lol
<IndyGunFreak> mcscruff: where can you get the live CD?.. thsoe are all alternates
<gourgi> mcscruff: amd 64?
<mcscruff> nope
<mcscruff> i386
<gourgi>  mcscruff: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-5/intrepid-desktop-i386.iso
<mcscruff> is that link working for you?
<gourgi> mcscruff:  does this work ?
<mcscruff> not for me
<gourgi> yes
<mcscruff> hmm
<IndyGunFreak> yeah.. its working
<gourgi> mcscruff: wait,
<mcscruff> im getting page cant be displayed
<IndyGunFreak> mcscruff: that link works fine... i'm download from it right now.
<gourgi>  mcscruff: http://91.189.88.34/releases/intrepid/alpha-5/intrepid-desktop-i386.iso
<mcscruff> ty
<gourgi> mcscruff:does this work ?
<mcscruff> dns must be screwed
<mcscruff> working now :)
<gourgi> mcscruff: it seems so
<IndyGunFreak> hmm.
<mcscruff> 6 mins to d/l :(
<IndyGunFreak> i just used wget to get it, and the first one worked fine
<IndyGunFreak> 6min?.. 15min.. :(
<mcscruff> :)
<gourgi> mcscruff: 6mins? my connection says about half an hour for this !
<mcscruff> i got a nice fast net connection :) Virgin media baby!!
<ph>  Hi there, i'm desperatly looking for the equivalent kubuntu command for "update-manager -d" to test intrepid
<pawan> hi
<pawan> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<dankh> how to decode Monkey's Audio (*.ape) sound file ?
<dankh> there is a package libjmac-java in universe but I don't know how to use this library to decode Monkey's audio file, there is no other package in the repositories to do this task
<literal> mplayer can do it
<dankh> I just install mplayer package and look at the man page ?
<waan> dankh, there are a few players that can do ape
<waan> dankh, do you just want to play the audio, or convert it?
<dankh> waan: I want to decode the file in wave
<dankh> actually I want to convert it to flac
<waan> dankh, so you want to "convert" it?
<dankh> yes
<waan> dankh, http://aidanjm.wordpress.com/2007/02/04/converting-monkey%E2%80%99s-audio-ape-files-to-flac-in-ubuntu/
<dankh> I have already tried with this package
<literal> or use mplayer -ao pcm
<dankh> It doesn't work on Intrepid
<literal> to dump it as wav
<waan> dankh, then mplayer is your man
<dankh> literal: ok I'll try mplayer, just curious, do you know which lib mplayer uses to decode ape ?
<literal> it uses its own internal libavcodec
<waan> dankh, afaik mplayer has it's own decoders in the binary
<dankh> ah ok, great !
<waan> dankh, thats why mplayer is the bomb!
<literal> mplayer something.ape -ao pcm:file=dump.wav
<dankh> thank you guys
<waan> no probs
<dankh> :)
<dankh> just for the info, the various "mac-3.99-u4-b5.deb" doesn't work anymore
<ph8> hey all, where can i get intrepid-latest from? cdimage.ubuntu.com doesn't appear to work
<ph8> (anymore)
<alex_mayorga> is it normal to have a wmaster0 interface or is it a bug?
<literal> normal
<alex_mayorga> I have this problem where the laptop assocites with the AP just fine, but there's no traffic, not even to the gatewat
<literal> I've had some networking problems with the 2.6.27 kernels, had to downgrade to 2.6.26
<literal> specifically, this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/264019
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264019 in linux "unable to visit some websites and ftpsites with 2.6.27-2" [Undecided,New]
<alex_mayorga> sounds like a weird bug that one
<literal> yep
<doggymenz> is Iceweasel in the repo?
<jbroome_> yeah, but it's called firefox
<doggymenz> yeah, but i dont want firefox
<doggymenz> i want iceweasel
<doggymenz> cuz firefox 3.0.2 force me eula, i dont like
<jbroome_> oh lord
<Stevko> ABrowser 3 is an unbranded version of the popular Firefox webbrowser;
<Stevko> Maybe that?
<doggymenz> why they dont just use iceweasel instead of abrowser?
<Stevko> Hm, abrowser installs firefox, so not.
<jbroome_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallIceweasel
<jbroome_> the google, it does wonders
<doggymenz> i dont like google, read this, read that, i want it in repo
<Stevko> doggymenz, I use epiphany and I like it more than firefox / try that
<jbroome_> wow
<Volkodav> anybody has nvidia problem with 2.6.27.3 kernel ?
<IdleOne> doggymenz: you don't likie firefox, you don't like google. so what you do like is for other poeple to reasearch for you and tell you exactly what to do? try Windows
<doggymenz> Volkodav, no it work fine for me
<Volkodav> hmm
<doggymenz> IdleOne, i like a computer that "just works" without having to google, read  this, read that, type commands in terminal, etc
<Volkodav> mine won't see nvidia driver
<jbroome_> doggymenz: get a mac
<Volkodav> it should work with 177 right ?
<IdleOne> doggymenz: use windows.
<doggymenz> i dont like apple or microsoft, they are assholes
<TeLLuS> Volkodav: Worked when I tried it with 177, but I switched back to 2.6.26 kernel with 177..
<doggymenz> microsoft is straight up honest about being assholes though
<IdleOne> Linux is not like that. We use windows because it is not perfect and things break but we have the right to fix it if we can
<doggymenz> apple is sneaky about it, and pretends to be cool, while being assholes
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IdleOne> s/windows/linux
<doggymenz> Volkodav, yes it should, but you might need to delete 177.68 so you only have 177.70 else there is a conflict, check launchpad
<Volkodav> well it works with 177 on 27.2 and not 27.3 ?
<doggymenz> 27.3 works with 177 too
<doggymenz> just you need run some commands
<doggymenz> manually
<Volkodav> like what  commands?
<tretle> where do you ask for packages to be added to the next release
<tretle> plugins in apps as default etc?
<doggymenz> Volkodav, they are on launchpad
<Volkodav> opk I'll check it out I am in Mac now
<doggymenz> Volkodav, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/269513/comments/2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269513 in linux "Following new Kernel 2.6.27-3 nvidia driver fails to get load" [Undecided,New]
<Volkodav> hmm why is is saying sudo aptitude reinstall linux-image-2.6.27-1-generic ?
<Volkodav> it is 2.27-3 isn't it?
<ph8> is the 'failure while instlaling base packages' familiar to anyone? (intrepid-latest over KVM)
<Turski> is intrepid's samba broken or something?
<Turski> can't add shares
<doggymenz> dont know, i dont use samba
<tretle> Turski - Its broken but if you go into terminal and type sudo nautilus and share a file from there it will work
<slytherin> is bluetooth file transfer working for anyone in intrepid?
<khc> I just upgraded to 8.10 and both the single quote and double quote stopped working, instead it started acting like the compose key, any ideas?
<Turski> tretle: i am using kde
<Turski> hmm... but maybe it works with dolphin
<slytherin> khc: what is a compose key?
<khc> Hitting single quote + e becomes é, and so on
<tretle> Turski - I'm not sure then, there is a problem with it on gnome where you have to be admin to share files, if you could try sudo dolphin and tell me if that works that would be great
<Turski> tretle: samba options dialog didn't even open
<Turski> oh... it did... didn't with kdesudo ;P
<Turski> but options dialog closes (crashes) when trying to add folder to shares
<tretle> ah, probably a kde specific problem then.
<Turski> but in kde control center most samba options are greyed out
<Konstigt> Turski: yes it its.
<nekostar> Konstigt: no it's not.
<nekostar> >.>
<Konstigt> Turski: oops, thought you asked the question right now, had couple of pages of scrollback :)
<nekostar> <.<
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> i was just messing with u
<nekostar> :<
<DanaG> ←_← →_→ ↑_↑ ↓_↓
<DanaG>  Anybody know what file controls what lock-dialog theme is used in gnome-screensaver?  I want to get back the default non-minty one (after starting from a system installed with linuxmint).
<danbh_intrepid> what do you have now?
<danbh_intrepid> DanaG: ^
<DanaG> I purged all Mint packages, and upgraded it to Intrepid.
<danbh_intrepid> ubuntu?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<danbh_intrepid> well, I don't know, but this command may help: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<danbh_intrepid> yes ^
<DanaG> Oh, I figured it out... it's using the default wallpaper defined in the wallpapers xml file.
<DanaG> I'm purging and reinstalling the ubuntu-wallpapers package.
<DanaG> nope... that didn't do it.
<DanaG> One bug I have:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/261318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261318 in xorg "Regression: new Toshiba Laptop Support (tlsup) driver breaks Toshiba hotkeys; input device does not support 'kbd' input handler" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> It's a regression in 2.6.26.
<DanaG> Odd, on my other laptop, my swap space is 100% in use.
<DanaG> Yet, my RAM has plenty of space (being used for cache).
<danbh_intrepid> I so hope they work out keyboard issues
<danbh_intrepid> my repeat keys are too fast, so sometimes, I geeet accidental repeats.
<milosz> how can i install additional locale support?
<milosz> i couldn't find anything related to that
<milosz> ow nvm
<milosz> omg
<milosz> the Language Support window really needs some usability people to look at it
<milosz> "Apply", "Cancel", "OK"? how's that for Windowsisms
<DanaG> Grr.... stupid quodlibet isn't listing any files.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quodlibet/+bug/155348
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 155348 in quodlibet "Filesystem browser stops listing files with GtkWarning" [Medium,Triaged]
<hudnix> Howdy. After doing the latest partial dist-upgrade of Intrepid, nvidia-glx-177 module won't install. Anyone else having problems? I'm using a geforce 6200.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-177/+bug/261816
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261816 in linux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24 "nvidia: Multiple versions in DKMS" [Medium,In progress]
<hudnix> DanaG: thanks!
<_rp> hi guys, hwo do i go about setting dns settings from the command line?
<hudnix> _rp: dns client or server settings?
<_rp> client
<_rp> but nm, found it :)
<_rp> ./etc/resolv.conf
<hudnix> ok :)
<DanaG> argh, what keeps muting my durn PCM control?
<DanaG> It's really annoying.
<tretle> I would like to propose the inclusion of this album art thumbnailer for nautilus in 9.04
<tretle> http://img113.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotqr1.png
<DanaG> Grr, stupid 48KHz-only sound chip...
<DanaG> and for some reason, the PulseAudio sampling is extremely crackly.
<DanaG> Either that... or the amp just sucks.
<DanaG> Nope, still crackles on headphones.
<lubosz> hi, is there a problem with memset in gcc?
<WelshDragon> Hey, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-5/ <--- Is that down? Or is it just a problem with me? And are there any mirrors?
<lubosz> error: ‘memset’ was not declared in this scope
<keepsake> alpha5 has no hyphen
<keepsake> WelshDragon: sorry, that's not right
<keepsake> WelshDragon: yeah, the site is down
<WelshDragon> keepsake, OK, Do you know of any mirrors?
<keepsake> WelshDragon: what type of system do you have?
<keepsake> i386/x86_64?
<WelshDragon> The disc i want is the i386 alternate
<keepsake> try here
<keepsake> http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Ubuntu-Intrepid-Ibex-Download-39147.html
<WelshDragon> They all just link to the same server, thanks anyway.
<keepsake> oh, sorry
<lubosz> my xserver bugs big time, it does not refresh the window when i change tabs
<lubosz> not in pidgin nor in firefox
<lubosz> or refreshes it partially
<keepsake> WelshDragon: maybe look for a torrent then
<lubosz> should i post a bug report?
<lubosz> does anyone have problems with bluetooth mice?
<lubosz> mine does not connect automatically...
<lubosz> that feature was removed :D
<lubosz> "sudo hidd --search" has to be typed
<Arodon> what's the proper way to shut down the NetworkManager service now? (including things like wpa_supplicant that it loads) The old method was to use scripts in /etc/dbus-1/event.d/ but they aren't part of the latest packages
 * burner wonders why you'd want to shut down NetworkManager
<burner> i would do "sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManger stop"
<lubosz>  /etc/ini.d/networking stop ?
<erle-> will 8.10 have firefox 3.1?
<lubosz> erle-: its does not atm ^^
<Arodon> mm lubosz's idea would probably work. Using Network Manager stop left wpa_supplicant running, and also a dnsmasq process, but I'm not sure that it was started by NM
<lubosz> maybe because 3.1 isnt out yet
<erle-> but it will come out in october afaik
<erle-> and 3.0 was in 8.04 very early, too
<Arodon> I'm doing some ICS stuff that's a bit too complicated for NM at this point, but really gets in the way when you try to use ifconfig etc to do things the old fashioned way
<lubosz> hm, would  make sense, but i dont know who decides about versions
<lubosz> and since 3.1 wasnt tested
<lubosz> 3.1a2 is out
<lubosz> lets put it on the repos ^^
<Arodon> we might see a 3.1 backport, but it's not as big an upgrade as it was moving to 3.0, so I'm sure it's not as critical to the devs
<erle-> Arodon, it is a very big upgrade, more than the little number change suggests
<erle-> it has a completely new javascript engine for example
<Arodon> even so we're past feature freeze, so it won't be showing up for a while at least
<lubosz> Version 3.1, codenamed Shiretoko,[24] is planned to include support for the <video> and <audio> tags as defined in the HTML 5 specification.
<lubosz> sounds usefull
<Arodon> good point on the js engine though (TraceMonkey?)
<erle-> i heard it will be 10 to 15 times faster than the old one
<erle-> it is much more multithreaded, too
<lubosz> oO
<lubosz> 15 times...
<lubosz> they rewrite the whole thing for ff 4.0
<lubosz> looking forward to this, since ff3.0 is overloaed
<erle-> every rendering is a thread now which doent slow down the user interface any more
<Arodon> hm anyone else having issues with lots of hard drive access->slow responsiveness in the location bar?
<lubosz> any tab should be a thread too
<WelshDragon> Yes Arodon
<lubosz> like in googles browser demo
<erle-> lubosz, it is
<Arodon> I haven't used chrome much, but I feel like their OmniBar is what the AwesomeBar should have been in 3.0, as it is it's an outstanding idea with an immature implementation
<lubosz> i'm missing my search engine field with wikipedia. youtube etc
<lubosz> in chrome
<lubosz> where i can switch search engine and dont have to type the sites name
<Arodon> do they have a keyword-search capability yet?
<lubosz> in firefox?
<Arodon> Chrome
<Arodon> like in Firefox I type "wp $SEARCH" into the location bar
<Arodon> or yt for youtube
<lubosz> interesting..
<lubosz> didnt knwo that
<lubosz> searches in google fpr "wp $SEARCH" when i type that
<Arodon> yeah you have to add the keyword manually
<Arodon> the easiest way is to right-click on any search field
<lubosz> "wp lolcat"?
<Arodon> and click the Add a Keyword for this search option
<lubosz> google still
<lubosz> hm
<Arodon> another option:
<Arodon> go into the dialog for managing the search engines
<Arodon> and you can add keywords in there
<Arodon> ok found a Mozilla page about it http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/smart-keywords.html
<lubosz> ah
<lubosz> i c
<lubosz> nice
<kane77> wow I have to say: "Kudos to Ubuntu devs!!" I am testing intrepid on my laptop and wifi works without problems and even on places where it worked only with ndiswrapper previously (since fwcutter is limited to TXPower of 27).. There are still some crashes present but it's alpha..
<TheCan> kane77, on which laptop are you testing it ?
<kane77> TheCan, mine ;) (HP nx7400)
<TheCan> ;)
<TheCan> i'm buying one with the new montevina platform soon, let's see how the new intel hardware will work with ubuntu
<pwnguin> interesting
<pwnguin> the url when i start up firefox today is chrome://ubufox/content/mozeula.html
<kane77> it has b43xx wireless and I had problems before.. (before 8.04 I used ndiswrapper and it mostly worked, but in 8.04 only b43 module worked, but had very low signal)
<TheCan> pwnguin, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=919444
<pwnguin> it's too bad firefox's branding is part of usability
<pwnguin> incredibly fucking ironic, given that phoenix was completely unofficial
<pwnguin> TheCan: it's the front page on slashdot right now; I just thought it was wierd that it used "chrome:"
<milosz> the relation to Google Chrome is very indirect
<lukehasnoname> Is cdimage.ubuntu.com down? And if so, is there a mirror containing the alpha 5?
<Stevko> What is this thing I keep reading about firefox eula?
<bsnider> there's a firefox eula now
<bsnider> that's basically it
<bsnider> it's how they've chsoen to protect their trademarks
<Stevko> Well, since I removed firefox long time ago, then I have nothing to worry about.
<lukehasnoname> I thought there was always a EULA
<lukehasnoname> in terms of their logo and name
<bsnider> no
<bsnider> not until 3.0.2
<lukehasnoname> Jaunty jackalope
<lukehasnoname> really
<TheCan> this eula issue sucks
<lukehasnoname> true
<bsnider> it's really boring
<bsnider> use another browser
<lukehasnoname> abrowser
<Stevko> epiphany
<lukehasnoname> Firefox extensions rule
<bsnider> there are other reasons to avoid firefox. like the fact that it's slow. or the bad flash support
<bsnider> or the fact that it's manufactured in a sweatshop in southeast asia
<lukehasnoname> mhm
<lukehasnoname> it's only slow on my USB install, it locks up my system so I've started using opera there
<lukehasnoname> but on my laptop it works fine
<lubosz> i have some strange pc beeps when booting Oo
<lubosz> my splash does not appear either
<DanaG> Argh, anyone know what would cause a samba server to yield "unable to locate network share" (or something like that) on trying to open a share?
<RAOF> DanaG: Care to step into #nouveau?
<bsnider> i don't think nouveau would cause a samba problem
<RAOF> True.  But they seem to be a bit interested in "nouveau's slower than nv" :)
<bsnider> how many guys work on nouveau?
<DanaG> Hmm, I figured out the samba thing.
<DanaG> I had to chmod o+rx my home (since the shares are under it).
<RAOF> bsnider: Some?  4 or 5 are the core, pretty much.
#ubuntu+1 2009-09-07
<sgh> alteregoa: I have looked into the ressource limits that can be set (ulimit). But no luck.
<arand> sgh: I ran ubuntu-bug in the .crash file and it seemed to work, you want me to go ahead with reporting it?
<alteregoa> sudo sysctl vm.mmap_min_addr=0
<sgh> arand: would be very nice.
<sgh> alteregoa: It is done by default when intalling dosemu.
<arand> or is this  is running and calls apport-gtk or apport-qt accordingly. If neither is available, or the session  does not run under X11, it calls apport-cli for a command-line client.
<arand> sorry. *Or is this Bug #216398 all over?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216398 in dosemu "default mmap_min_addr breaks dosemu" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216398
<sgh> ubottu: I do not think so. mmap_min_addr is indeed set to 0
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arand> But then... the workaround described doesn't seem to apply...
<alteregoa> this may because process can't map anymore page at offset 0 for security reason
<sgh> alteregoa: yes maybe. /etc/security/* contains nothing interesting on my system.
<alteregoa> the bug is fixed on the actual svn
<sgh> alteregoa: excellent. dosemu svn repo?
<arand> Bug #625433
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 625433 could not be found
<arand> Bug #425433
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425433 in dosemu "dosemu.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425433
<alteregoa> svn co https://dosemu.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/dosemu/trunk dosemu
<arand>  is running and calls apport-gtk
<arand>        or apport-qt accordingly. If neither is available, or the session  does
<arand>        not run under X11, it calls apport-cli for a command-line client.
<alteregoa> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=538432
<ubottu> Debian bug 538432 in dosemu "dosemu: LOWRAM mmap: Invalid argument - segfault on start-up" [Normal,Open]
<arand> Sorry, me and pasting don't agree today.
<sgh> got to go to sleep now. Will try new dosemu later. Thank you for your help :)
<alteregoa> http://ftp.hu.debian.org/debian/pool/contrib/d/dosemu/dosemu_1.4.0+svn.1828-2+b1_amd64.deb
<arand> alteregoa: is that not the same bug I mentioned earlier, which didn't seem to apply in this case?
<alteregoa> the bug is from juli 25 2009
<alteregoa> i check now the debian packet
<arand> alteregoa: Since cat /proc/sys/vm/mmap_min_addr for me gives 0 nd yet I experience the issue...
<Polterge|st> I am wondering when the Gnome team will fix the bug with the columns and rows being stuck on zero for the workspace switcher preferences, and also I am wondering when multiple wallpaper support will be compiled into nautilus ?
<not_shivan> hi, quick question, is anyone here running 9.10 with tex-common installed?
<arand> alteregoa: seems like the deb you linked did not work (tried i386).
<arand> Polterge|st: First one: some point before release I would presume, second one: When you (or someone else that is sufficiently bothered by it) implement it, or in gnome3, whichever happens first. ;)
<Polterge|st> true arand
<Polterge|st> I've just noticed it there for awhile which is why I ask
<Polterge|st> if I knew more about python I would fix it myself
<Polterge|st> I've thought about trying to find some good books on it
<Polterge|st> that way I can work more with gnome coding
<Polterge|st> I'm sure it is something simple
<alteregoa> whats tex common?
<wastrel> tex is a typesetting language
<wastrel> tex-common would be common files needed for tex
<NoelJB> TeX --- Don Knuth.  About 30 years old typesetting system.
<Polt{laptop}> when I use rhythmbox I get a message popup that says "Both autoaudiosink and alsasink elements are not working."
<arand> Polterge|st: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=48004 says it all (diff background, diff workspace, Note: reported in 2001 !)
<ubottu> Gnome bug 48004 in background "Desktop should be able to have different backgrounds for different workspaces" [Enhancement,Assigned]
<NoelJB> ah ... the new PA fixes a bunch of things for me :-)
<Polterge|st> yeah it is steadily fixing things
<Polterge|st> I just think that they need as much input as possible because the more ideas they have, the more they can perfect things
<NoelJB> Well, with THIS code drop, I am hoping that it won't keep turning off the internal mic, requiring me to re-enable it with alsamixer, and it also looks like I can select the correct input source without padevchooser.
<NoelJB> which I could not do before.  I wonder if that's why Daniel had asked me.
<alteregoa> fascinating
<alteregoa> i try to play maniac mansion
<brent> anyone in here know how to toggle between languages in ubuntu?
<NoelJB> brent, you mean other than System->Administration->Language Support?
<Polt{laptop}> for some reason my compiz doesn't want to let me just choose extra effects / settings if compiz.real crashes but interestingly enough if I hit alt+f2 and type
<Polt{laptop}> compiz --replace"
<Polt{laptop}> "
<Polt{laptop}> it restarts compiz and things work fine and it even remembers my settings. I tried to add it to the startup apps
<Polt{laptop}> I do not know if it will make it take alot longer when booting up though
<Polt{laptop}> well not booting rather but logging into X
<blackest_knight> Polt{laptop}: you have a talent :)
<blackest_knight> anyone noticed a problem with superblocks being in the future and needing a manual fsck
<segfault2k> hi! im tryin to install karmic a5 but kdm askme for user & password
<segfault2k> what can i do?
<segfault2k> please?
<segfault2k> hello?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I all ready asked this in #ubuntu but no one seemed to know, I just installed java for powerpc ubuntu and I can't seem to get firefox to see the plugin
<ShapeShifter499> what do I do?
<ShapeShifter499> ahh nvm
<MaximLevitsky> what xserver is used in karamic?
<MaximLevitsky> 1.6 or i.7
<MaximLevitsky> 1.7
<tj83> anyone know if fglrx will be working with some of the hardware that was supported back in 8.04 for ATI card or is it basically a lost cause due to ATI's developers?
<MaximLevitsky> tj83: I have heard that they (ati devs) dropped support for all card below and including r5xx
<billybigrigger> tj83: i think ati cards work better than nv cards in karmic :P
<billybigrigger> MaximLevitsky: 1.7 iirc
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: they said that they will stick with 1.6?
<billybigrigger> MaximLevitsky: 1.6, your right
<MaximLevitsky> really anybody know?
<billybigrigger> just checked the package lists
<tj83> ty guys
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: and nvidia driver doesn't work - right?
<billybigrigger> yeah it does
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: you mean propertary driver, right?
<bjsnider> the only nvidia driver that doen't work yet is the one for old junk hardware (pre geforce 6000 and later)
<MaximLevitsky> great
<billybigrigger> MaximLevitsky: what do you have? :P
<MaximLevitsky> I am updating to it now
<billybigrigger> MaximLevitsky: read those release notes
<MaximLevitsky> geforce 8400M
<billybigrigger> do a proper upgrade :)
<billybigrigger> http://ubunut.com/testing/karmic/alpha5
<MaximLevitsky> I already use git of kernel,nm,pulseaudio
<MaximLevitsky> and wpa_supplicant
<MaximLevitsky> currently can't update nm anymore, and it was a pain to update udev (I use new udev here as well)
<NoelJB> nvidia 185.18.36 works well for me with karmic.
<billybigrigger> what ever you do, DO NOT DO dist-upgrade!!!! :P
<billybigrigger> that's all i'm sayin
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger, why?
<billybigrigger> that's why i said read the release notes, that's not how upgrades are done
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: how then to update?
<billybigrigger> if you want to upgrade via CLI then follow the upgrade for server's
<billybigrigger> read the relase notes!!! haha i gave you the link
<billybigrigger> alt-f2 "update-manager -d"
<billybigrigger> or if you prefer cli, follow the server upgrade notes
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: ah, I use sudo update-manager -d
<billybigrigger> good, then, just no dist-uprades :P
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: how well karmic works, btw?
<billybigrigger> good for me
<billybigrigger> that doesn't mean much
<billybigrigger> i don't know your hardware :)
<MaximLevitsky> I don't care about kernel/pulse/wireless, I use my own compiled versions
<billybigrigger> only thing that hasn't worked for me, due to the 2.6.30 kernel is my usb webcam
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: is is a usb camera?
<MaximLevitsky> I mean UVC
<MaximLevitsky> camera
<billybigrigger> err 31-rc's i mean, not 30
<billybigrigger> uvc? don't know what that is
<billybigrigger> it's a microsoft vx-1000 and it uses the sonixj gspca kernel module
<MaximLevitsky> This is new standard class of USB cameras
<billybigrigger> other than that i don't know much about it :P
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: so it isn't UVC
<billybigrigger> ok :P
<billybigrigger> but ya, other than that, ext4 works great, grub2 works great
<MaximLevitsky> you should post a mail to linux-media mailing list
<MaximLevitsky> I already on ext4 too
<billybigrigger> waiting to see how the new boot turns out...
<billybigrigger> for what i do, my system has been fairly stable through out all the alpha stages
<MaximLevitsky> but ext4 has one hidden 'bomb' - as soon as you try an old kernel, it won't boot..... for obivous reasons....
<billybigrigger> anything older than .28 or is it .26 when ext4 was released as a stable fs?
<MaximLevitsky> and I need sometimes to check an old kernels
<billybigrigger> why?
<MaximLevitsky> I have written a lirc driver
<MaximLevitsky> and tried to test it against older versions
<billybigrigger> ahh
<billybigrigger> brb, i need to go smoke! :P
<MaximLevitsky> WARNING: smoking is dangerous
<MaximLevitsky> :-)
<billybigrigger> hehe
<billybigrigger> smoking is bad
<billybigrigger> day 2 of quitting for me
<MaximLevitsky1> billybigrigger: I understand you, I just never did start a drinking or smoking habbit
<MaximLevitsky1> but I still have a drug I must take
<MaximLevitsky1> the usage of linux
<MaximLevitsky1> especially fixing things
<MaximLevitsky1> I can't live without it....
<MaximLevitsky1> linux is so amaizing
<MaximLevitsky1> amazing
<MaximLevitsky1> source open, and while I still do small things, I really feel that I can contribute
<Polterge|st> I don't know if the gnome team could do this but it would be cool if they could bring another feature back from the older Gnome versions where you could see a small screenshot of your desktop in each workspace switcher square
<Polterge|st> that way it would be like having real-time workspace switching
<dto> hello ubuntu friends :)
<Polterge|st> and real-time kernel I think really would be nice if it works with compiz
<Polterge|st> I think it could potentially zero out the latency of the system to some degree since compiz uses resources on nearly any system
<Polterge|st> then audio and video would do alot better I think
<dto> question: is it no longer possible to completely disable the touchpad from System --> Preferences --> Mouse --> Touchpad ? i can only find "disable touchpad when typing". which seems to work ok
<dto> i am on a toshiba laptop that is very nice in most ways, but the touchpad is not placed right for me. and i brush it while typing.
<dto> so i would like to turn it off or at least toggle it somehow
<Polt{laptop}> also good for the dev team to do when enhancing totem is to make it so that you can access the menubar options in the app even before the little mixer applet loads in the bottom righthand corner that way the program will seem more responsive and it will possibly cut down on wait time especially if it is allowing you to look for music while it is allowing the program to look for the sound device
<Polterge|st> this is something else I have found that I think would be a nice tweak
<Polterge|st> and of course autoaudiosink is getting latency and getting out of sync but part of this is probably related to a kernel problem with this version of the upstream kernel
<Polterge|st> most likely that will be fixed once the kernel is patched
<Polterge|st> once that is fixed, I think the audio problems will be resolved
<Polterge|st> or most of them anyway
<Polterge|st> until we start dealing with JACKS and timidity which I won't even go into right now ...
<Polterge|st> I have JACKS and Timidity enabled also but ALSA is what most apps use anyway so that is why I would like to see this sync problem tweaked a bit
<Polterge|st> it is getting better for sure but needs a little bit more work
<Polterge|st> I can almost open up totem and play a playlist without it crashing now if I switch desktops
<Polterge|st> it gets through a few songs
<IndyGunFreak> what is telepathy, and why do i hear complaints about it?
<Polterge|st> and then crashes
<Polterge|st> IndyGunFreak, audio / voice library
<Polterge|st> for empathy messenger
<Polterge|st> it also can be implemented in a few other things
<Polterge|st> it provides a transport for audio and video in messenger type apps like empathy
<Polterge|st> current version of empathy isn't stable and is full of bugs
<IndyGunFreak> yeah, so i noticed, i just installed pidgin
<Polterge|st> I recommend pidgin with voice and webcam support compiled in as that should be available by now
<billybigrigger> hehe sweet
<Polterge|st> they talked about having that available awhile back
<billybigrigger> only took me a few minutes to compile xorg from source
<Polterge|st> and then said it would be released in later versions of Ubuntu probably but didn't give a definitely
<billybigrigger> brb in X :P
<Polterge|st> IndyGunFreak,  I would just wait for them to compile video / voice into pidgin and then it will pretty much have everything
<Polterge|st> I think that is all it lacks
<Polterge|st> it has a musictracker plugin and everything
<billybigrigger> ahh there we go :P
<Polterge|st> I can't see the interactive games across yahoo and msn as being too useful in pidgin so I do not forsee them being compiled in and they would really be a potential backdoor anyway and a possible security hazard so I think it would be better if they just stick with audio / video development for their next pidgin release
<Polterge|st> I like its UI and can't find a ton of things to complain about in it
<Polterge|st> except maybe ... sometimes it crashes when checking mail messages
<Polterge|st> and the video / voice thing
<DanaG> argh, stupid Wine... utterly FAILS at any audio.
<DanaG> It's utterly silent, and doesn't even show up in pavucontrol!
<Polterge|st> DanaG, yeah there will be workarounds for that I am sure
<Polterge|st> I had ventrilo working in wine before
<Polterge|st> with ALSA
<IndyGunFreak> Polterge|st, i don't use video/voice chat anyways, maybe thast why i've always been very happy w/ pidgin
<DanaG> Now it doesn't work at all.  It used to work "poorly".
<DanaG> Now it just plain is BROKEN.  Entirely.
<Polterge|st> IndyGunFreak, I think everyone would be more apt to use pidgin if it had video / voice
<Polterge|st> people who want it and even those who do not want it
<Polterge|st> everyone would win that way
<bjsnider> DanaG, what does it use? is it alsa or pulse?
<Polterge|st> the people that didn't want it would just disable it
<Polterge|st> and the ones that did want it would leave it enabled
<DanaG> I'm not sure.  I've even tried the winepulse ppa, and it doesn't offer the "pulse" driver!
<IndyGunFreak> Polterge|st, i agree... why the hell do you have ao many names on, that makes tab complete a pain
<Polterge|st> heh I just have 2 on
<Polterge|st> 2 machines
<Polterge|st> one isn't linux
<Polterge|st> it is a failsafe
<DanaG> Most specifically, I'm running WoW in it.
<Polterge|st> just in case I break my OS
<Polterge|st> what I notice currently in totem is that a song will play for awhile and then it loses track of where it is at and goes silent
<IndyGunFreak> yeah, totem just froze on me for some reason, but i installed VLC and its fine
<Polterge|st> VLC works well but since totem is the default player for alot of things in Ubuntu I thought I should point these things out so it will make for smoother and better performance out of Ubuntu with media in general since many things play on totem by default
<Polterge|st> the guys in here appear to have taken a few of my suggestions from the looks of things
<Polterge|st> and so that is one reason I wanted to point it out
<NoelJB> does anyone know what to install for linux headers if installing linux-image-virtual?  there doesn't appear to be a matching headers .deb.
<IndyGunFreak> Polterge|st, i agree
<IndyGunFreak> now here's sometthing weird.
<IndyGunFreak> why do the menus.. not have icons?
<Polterge|st> I kind of noticed that earlier too
<Polterge|st> it might just be a different menu theme
<NoelJB> IndyGunFreak, upstream change, and starting to be an FAQ item
<Polterge|st> I tried to set the renice value to 10
<Polterge|st> maybe this will improve music streaming slightly
<Polterge|st> it seemed improved from the updates but this may get rid of some of the crashing
<Polterge|st> playing with renice
<johnf> anyone seeing X corruption after suspend with KMS. eg gnome-terminals are invisible
<arand> IndyGunFreak: You can revert in preferences>appearance^interface +relogin
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, FF3 and Flash seem a bit easier on the resources
<IndyGunFreak> arand, oh ok.. didn't notice that, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> well, so far, i'm really diggin 9.10..
<arand> IndyGunFreak: I'm guessing this is the new pet peeve after the update icon ;)
<IndyGunFreak> but its only been a few minutes
<IndyGunFreak> i need to test my desktop
<IndyGunFreak> ok, another minor issue.
<IndyGunFreak> i can't add work spaces
<IndyGunFreak> i can only have 2.. when i change the number it reverts back to zero
<Polterge|st> nice feature to be able to turn those icons on or off
<IndyGunFreak> yup... brb
<Polterge|st> this will be really nice when the multiple wallpaper thing is added in
<Polterge|st> I think it is just a matter of time before they fix that
<Polterge|st> and a few other things
<Polterge|st> when Karmic gets to that stage I may take some screenshots
<Polterge|st> also recompiling nautilus to be compatible that way I think will also fix the crash bug where turning off nautilus drawing the desktop causes nautilus to go into an infinite loop of trying to open if you click on nautilus
<Polterge|st> for one, people wouldn't have to disable nautilus drawing the desktop if that were the case
<Polterge|st> a function of this should be coded into nautilus and should be set so that if compiz is activated with the wallpaper plugin it will ignore GTK's multi wallpaper settings if they code GTK to have multi wallpaper settings in it
<Polterge|st> this way there are less errors and faster load times for when gnome boots up
<Polterge|st> and either way people could have multiple wallpapers that way with or without compiz
<Polterge|st> it would use one compatibility or the other
<IndyGunFreak> well its good to see the wallpapers for karmic still suck
<Polterge|st> by default I think that isn't so bad though
<IndyGunFreak> yea
<Polterge|st> it kind of allows Ubuntu to be left up to the end user to customize
<IndyGunFreak> but couldn't they do something better than brown?
<Polterge|st> and that seems a bit better of an option I think than making it all look one way
<Polterge|st> IndyGunFreak, well I do agree with that
<Polterge|st> I think that Ubuntu would get further with light themes or dark themes installed by default
<Polterge|st> like a black on white theme or similar
<Polterge|st> or perhaps if Ubuntu had nature themes with the Ubuntu logo in the back of the wallpapers, etc
<Polterge|st> or space themes
<IndyGunFreak> so no idea why i can't add workspaces?
<Polterge|st> it is part of the workspace switcher bug
<Polterge|st> columns and rows are stuck at 0
<alteregoa> i need a shamwow
<IndyGunFreak> yea
<Polterge|st> you can still change the preferences in gconf-editor though
<IndyGunFreak> alteregoa, you mean the "scamwow"
<alteregoa> yeah
<IndyGunFreak> alteregoa, why would you need that for anything ?
<alteregoa> to clean my dirty wife
<Polterge|st> lol
<alteregoa> she gets to wet
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> a garden hose would be better
<alteregoa> i gave her a new car so she's quiet
<IndyGunFreak> dang, my wireless light works on alpha 5
<IndyGunFreak> its never worked on any version of linux
<Polterge|st> I bet when the bugs are ironed out there will be alot of improvements in this version
<IndyGunFreak> polt, it sure seems that way
<Polterge|st> well one thing I keep seeing mentioned is the realtime kernel
<Polterge|st> and if my guess is right ...
<IndyGunFreak> whats ubuntuone?
<Polterge|st> I'm hoping they are doing what I think they are
<Polterge|st> I don't know if this will help anyone but I am going to try it
<Polterge|st> http://forum.foresightlinux.org/index.php?topic=300.0
<Polterge|st> pulse audio tweaks
<Polterge|st> and there is a tweak somewhere to set pulse to use 48000 instead of 44100
<Polterge|st> I just restarted ALSA and probably pulse too
<dto> where does epiphany put its downloads? i can't find them.
<dto> sorry, that's silly
<brian__> i need some help when i hit alt-f2 it doesnt start the launcher
<Finnish> How can I manage an iPod? Rythmbox is not doing it for me
<Polterge|st> ok I made some tweaks to my pulseaudio
<Polterge|st> working better now
<Polterge|st> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<Polterge|st> I changed the resampler from speex-float-1 to ffmpeg
<Polterge|st> changed the default sample rate from 44100 hz to 48000 hz
<Polterge|st> since pulse supports that
<Polterge|st> enabled auto respawn for the client portion of the config files
<Polterge|st> I had shm enabled but for now I will leave that disabled in both things to test things out a bit more
<Polterge|st> I want to read up on it more before I enable it as it could use extra memory
<Polterge|st> I enabled realtime priority 5 though
<Polterge|st> and I gave it realtime priority
<Polterge|st> it should work better from that by itself
<Polterge|st> I've noticed that pulseaudio isn't dying on me now
<Polterge|st> I might need to tweak another setting or two
<Polterge|st> I might play with different resamplers next
<Polterge|st> these are your choices for resampler values
<Polterge|st> src-sinc-best-quality, src-sinc-medium-quality, src-sinc-fastest, speex-float-{10-0}, speex-fixed-{10-0}, ffmpeg, src-zero-order-hold, src-linear, trivial
<Polterge|st> if you edit /etc/pulse/daemon.conf you might try switcher the resampler value from speex-floating-1 out with one of those values
<dto> yo
<dto> i can't seem to auto-find my hp network printer anymore. it worked in jaunty. am i missing anything?
<dto> it used to auto-detect everything. i'm sure the printer is on and working too.
<Polterge|st> oh and meant to say that the resampler value is important concerning how well pulseaudio works
<Polterge|st> I just set it to trivial
<Polterge|st> I may play around with the speex codec settings
<Polterge|st> so far it is responsive at trivial
<Polterge|st> then they have a fastest setting also that might improve performance for audio playback
<Polterge|st> not so great for sound editing
<Polterge|st> I just set my resampler value to "trivial"
<Polterge|st> playing with no audio skips or hangups now
<Polterge|st> :)
<Polterge|st> and it still sounds decent
<Polterge|st> it isn't perfect but is still decent
<dtchen> trivial is really craptastic
<dtchen> that's why upstream ships speex-float-3
<dtchen> (Karmic ships speex-float-1)
<Polterge|st> ah
<Polterge|st> well speex-float-1 isn't optimum
<Polterge|st> and the value goes up to 10
<dtchen> speex-float-10 is worse than speex-float-1
<dtchen> and "optimum" is a difficult thing to account for
<Polterge|st> well it depends on what you are saying is worse
<dtchen> there are a crapton of HDA controllers that just fall over with anything worse than speex-float-3, particularly when it comes to DVDs
<Polterge|st> if you mean for everyone else and are talking about playback then I dunno ... my playback in Jaunty was good and I know that the resampler looks like it is changed under that setting
<Polterge|st> for me I am using speex 3 on it now and without any bugs
<dtchen> that's good
<dtchen> i'm not going to change from speex-float-1 for Karmic, though, since we went through two releases trying to figure out a good default
<Polterge|st> ffmpeg worked good for me earlier
<Polterge|st> true I suppose
<Polterge|st> it is just that all computers are not new computers
<Polterge|st> and you must take that into account
<dtchen> i'm well aware of that
<dtchen> speex-float-1 performs fine on my baseline machine, which is a PII/266
<Polterge|st> yes but for how long ?
<Polterge|st> :P
<dtchen> how long? as long as PA is running
<Polterge|st> I'm on a 1.2ghz machine with 512 mb of ram and have not had that kind of luck
<Polterge|st> even tweaking it out
<Polterge|st> I will see how long it plays for
<Polterge|st> don't get me wrong I like the speex-float resampler option and maybe some other things I did will allow it to not crash on me this time but last time if I switched desktops or went to a different app for a moment the audio would crash
<Polterge|st> speex-float has decent audio quality
<Polterge|st> ok I changed the fragment length to 5 ms
<Polterge|st> and changed default fragments to 10
<Polterge|st> instead of 8
<Polterge|st> that way it reads smaller fragments and picks up more of them at a time so that it has more read-ahead
<billybigrigger> effin audiophiles
<billybigrigger> haha, i'm happy i can listen to my mp3s and have audio in my xvid/mp4's :)
<Polterge|st> :P
<Polterge|st> well I am getting good results right now with totem at the moment since I tweaked that out
<Polterge|st> I might try a higher quality codec if my settings work well enough for me
<Polterge|st> it is just a matter of tweaking the magic number
<Polterge|st> 12 fragments at 5 millisecond length
<Polterge|st> that is what I have it set to use as default so it should be more responsive
<Polterge|st> I may change it to 16 fragments and change the length to 3ms
<Polterge|st> that way it breaks everything down more but has less stuttering
<Polterge|st> it isn't stuttering at all right now but I want it to be exceptionally smooth
<Polterge|st> with high quality audio
<Polterge|st> speex-floating-1 is not stuttering at all now
<alteregoa> e4defrag doesnt work?
<alteregoa> its not in the kernel i think
<bucky> uh oh.. what are all these pulseaudio updates?
<Polterge|st> :)
<Polterge|st> I kind of did my homework to figure out what would make pulse run a bit better so now I am getting good results out of it
<Polterge|st> no lag at all
<dtchen> Polterge|st: be aware that tsched largely does better by itself
<Polterge|st> not in my case
<dtchen> that's not due to PA, however. that's due to the kernel that we use.
<Polterge|st> in my case I just fixed my audio lag and kept the speex-floating-1 codec
<Polterge|st> dtchen,  I realize thtat
<Polterge|st> that*
<alteregoa> hdtv? highly dongled TV?
<Polterge|st> it is just that until it is fixed or optimized I had to make adjustments to my pa settings
<Polterge|st> I am playing with 15 fragments at 3ms a piece
<Polterge|st> so far good
<dtchen> i would revert that change and just use the RT PAM bits until we get the RtKit bits merged into linux.
<Polterge|st> seems responsive
<Polterge|st> well audio was crashing and wasn't working for me
<dtchen> $ grep @audio /etc/security/limits.conf
<dtchen> @audio           -       rtprio          99
<dtchen> @audio           -       nice            -19
<dtchen> @audio           -       memlock         unlimited
<Polterge|st> and I remember the original values
<Polterge|st> I have memlock I think also
<dtchen> make sure you're using the latest Karmic PA package
<Polterge|st> I am
<Polterge|st> believe me on that
<Polterge|st> I have been updating every 5 minutes
<Polterge|st> lol
<dtchen> the archive only refreshes once per hour
<Polterge|st> well you know what I mean
<dtchen> ii  pulseaudio                              1:0.9.16~test7-14-g7ca81-0ubuntu1
<Polterge|st> :P
<Polterge|st> I update every time they put them out
<Polterge|st> I enabled the lock-memory feature and I will see if it enhances anything
<Polterge|st> as you have shown above
<Polterge|st> memlock has unlimited out beside it
<Polterge|st> the way I can tell also is if I load up the sound prefs and switching between audio sound themes sounds muffled or garbled then I know there is a setting that should be tweaked
<Polterge|st> also whether or not it crashes audio playback while a media player is playing audio
<NoelJB> Polterge|st, "lock memory feature"?
<Polterge|st> yeah
<dtchen> there's one known sigsegv that i'm working on
<Polterge|st> NoelJB,  look in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<Polterge|st> since I've changed those settings I have 0 lag so far
<Polterge|st> and going right from one song to another
<Polterge|st> I might have lag for second if I am typing but it doesn't interrupt the audio and that is what  I want
<Polterge|st> the only thing that lags for a moment is my text
<Polterge|st> and that is not too important considering that the audio quality isn't messed up or garbled
<NoelJB> dtchen, hey :-)  Wanted to let you know (you probably do), but the current (new?) code now does let me select amongst my various mics.  I'll need to test, but that is more user friendly for the masses.
<Polterge|st> !pastebinit /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NoelJB> Polterge|st, what did you change to?
<Polterge|st> pastebinit /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<Polterge|st> I am trying to upload it to pastebin
<Polterge|st> if you open that file up in a text editor and look at the values
<Polterge|st> I have lock memory feature turned on
<Polterge|st> and cpu-limit is set to no
<Polterge|st> enabled high priority and nice level as -11
<Polterge|st> remixing is enabled
<Polterge|st> set default channel map to left and right front
<Polterge|st> it should show that
<Polterge|st> and default playback is set on mine to 48000 hz
<Polterge|st> and then my fragments are set to 15 and fragment length is 3
<Polterge|st> default channel samples are set to 2 also
<Polterge|st> if you have more and use surround you can set more
<NoelJB> Polterge|st, want to PM it to me?
<Polterge|st> sure man
<Polterge|st> that might help
<Polterge|st> if that doesn't work NoelJB  I will pastebin it
<NoelJB> ok
<dtchen> note that we already disable cpu-limit as per upstream's change
<Polterge|st> it was not disabled in mine
<Polterge|st> heh
<Polterge|st> I had to disable it
<Polterge|st> http://pastebin.com/m4eb986a7
<Polterge|st> try that NoelJB
<Polterge|st> I have that setup and it is working pretty well for me with no audio drops right now
<NoelJB> :-)
<Polterge|st> I set a playlist of like 5 songs
<Polterge|st> and it is playing through all of them with no drops
<Polterge|st> and even when switching workspaces it doesn't interfere with it
<dtchen> your resample-method is invalid
<Polterge|st> actually I looked it up on a wiki
<dtchen> it's speex-float-1 already by default
<dtchen> $ grep speex /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<dtchen> resample-method = speex-float-1
<Polterge|st> ah yeah
<Polterge|st> you are right
<Polterge|st> remove the ing
<Polterge|st> hehe
<Polterge|st> still though I am not having problems now so the other codec values may work fine too
<Polterge|st> I will have to check it out
<dtchen> NoelJB: yes, i added it specifically
<NoelJB> dtchen, oh?  when, and THANK YOU!  :-D
<dtchen> several days ago; i've been staging them in the ~ubuntu-audio-dev PPA
<Polterge|st> yeah
<NoelJB> dtchen, :-)  I've been using the PPA for the past 4 days or so.  Keep up the good work.  :-)  Again, thanks.  :-)
<Polterge|st> yeah pulse is definitely improving
<NoelJB> Polterge|st, "Linux audio -- it's enough to get your pulse racing!"  :-)
<billybigrigger> make a tshirt :P
<Polterge|st> I lol
<Polterge|st> lol
<Polterge|st> good shirt idea
<Polterge|st> ok I am going to see if I can get it down to 2 millisecond fragments
<NoelJB> :-)
<Polterge|st> since the value I had before was 60 that I wanted to target I might try 30 fragments of 2 ms
<Polterge|st> 60 milliseconds is processed quicker than 80
<Polterge|st> default is 80
<Polterge|st> this is why this may help out a bit
<Polterge|st> although less fragments helps too so there has to be a balance there
<dto> is it me or did youtube suddenly start requiring flashplayer 10?
<dto> it was working an hour ago
<dto> i watched my video
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<dto> now all it says is click here to download plugin.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwMdE5z5KGw&feature=popular
<Dr_Willis> works here.
<Dr_Willis> Faimly safe video.. :)
<dto> will removing my .mozilla directory screw everything up?
<dto> i had something in there that was messing up my firefox
<Dr_Willis> you could move it to some other name.
<Dr_Willis> as a test
<dto> i already did it
<dto> i'm wondering if that didn't screwup the plugin.
<NoelJB> dto, working for me.
<NoelJB> dto, mind you I *have* Flash 10 installed.
<dto> do i need to install the flashplugin-nonfree package?
<Polterge|st> ok so far I am using src-sinc-best-quality in pulse audio's settings with 3ms fragments and at 15 fragments with no lag
<Polterge|st> that seems like a good sign
<NoelJB> dto flashplugin-installer  10.0.32.18ubuntu1
<dto> i'm liking this new karmic.
<Polterge|st> yeah the new Karmic is nice
<Polterge|st> as it gets better and better I like it more and more
<dto> works :)
<dto> thanks folks
<Dr_Willis> I hope weechat 3.0.0 gets into karmic repos. :) it was just released this weekend.
<dto> i did file a bug for the rt kernel.
<dto> it hangs
<alteregoa> et dixerot est vidissi
<alteregoa> yeah karmic is worth to upgrade from bounty
<alteregoa> i just miss USB 3
<NoelJB> bounty?
<alteregoa> err hardy
<alteregoa> i hope the next codename is laurel
<alteregoa> gmailfs doesnt work i seen
<alteregoa> quo vadis?
<Dr_Willis> 'There was no Quid pro Quo!'
<Polterge|st> something else I tried with my pulseaudio settings and I dunno if it will affect anything but I changed my default samples to 8
<Polterge|st> default channels for samples
<Polterge|st> I'm thinking that if your machine can handle it having more channels isn't a bad thing
<Polterge|st> I remember in many of the older video games they had settings to adjust that in the sound effects section and more was usually better because it spreads things out I think over more channels
<Polterge|st> think of an 8 channel mixer board or 16 channel
<Polterge|st> or 32 channel
<Polterge|st> I might switch to 32 from 8 in a moment and see what kind of different I notice
<alteregoa> how can i disable fraggle algorythm?
<Polterge|st> meaning that I might be able to emulate 32 channels with this setup and src-sinc-best-quality as my resampler
<Polterge|st> fraggle
<Polterge|st> hmmm
<Polterge|st> I could google it
<alteregoa> !google fraggle algorythm
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alteregoa> [Google] #1 Molly Rocket :: Search ( https://mollyrocket.com/forums/search.php?search_author=fraggle&sid=91b12b59c7928e612b5a4b7f6d7d9d91 )
<alteregoa> [Google] Desc: fraggle. Replies: 95. Views: 45399, Post Forum: GJK and friends Posted: Thu Apr 16, 2009 12:47 pm Subject: GJK algorithm implementation video ...
<Polterge|st> it says it is a DDOS
<Polterge|st> the best thing I can tell you is that it will have to do with your firewall settings
<Polterge|st> and maybe a timeout they are using on that exploit
<alteregoa> i use a snort firewall
<Polterge|st> they probably use a default timeout and hence changing the way your firewall responds to UDP might make it so that their attack no longer works
<Polterge|st> also blocking certain ip's to UDP protocol
<jarkko> the recently upgraded zlib-dev seems to be broken :(
<jarkko> I cannot compile anymore against it (works fine with 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-13ubuntu1)
<Polterge|st> the only thing I notice that could be tweaked now is maybe rhythmbox starting a split second late on songs
<Polterge|st> I have my audio settings though cranked up so that is a good thing I suppose
<Polterge|st> probably has to do more with the kernel
<dto> Polterge|st: do you have the rt kernel installed?
<Polterge|st> no
<Polterge|st> dto, does it work with compiz yet ?
<dto> i don't know.
<Polterge|st> I know last time it would crash
<Polterge|st> or hang
<dto> i use metacity.
<Polterge|st> if you had compiz running it would anyway
<Polterge|st> I use both
<Polterge|st> metacity and compiz
<alteregoa> where is mumu land?
<dto> Polterge|st: is that the same as enabling Compositing Window Manager under Metacity in gconf-editor? or is compiz something different/
<Polterge|st> yes very
<dto> ok
<Polterge|st> well you can have compositing enabled under gconf editor but still have compiz enabled
<alteregoa> i eat a fnord
<Polterge|st> however if you use emerald you have to disable compositing in metacity
<dto> how do i find out if compiz is what is making the rt kernel crash for me?
<dto> it happens after X login
<Polterge|st> then you end up having to set compiz-manager to use emerald
<Polterge|st> do you have compiz installed dto ?
<dto> Polterge|st: yes.
<dto> but i don't think compiz is running.
<Polterge|st> simply disable desktop effects
<Polterge|st> if the desktop effects are not enabled then it isn't running
<dto> ok.
<Polterge|st> that is the best way to see if compiz is affecting it
<dto> i didn't like it because it only lets me have 2 desktops.
<dto> but maybe that's been fixed.
<Polterge|st> what compiz ?
<Polterge|st> naaa there is a workaround
<Polterge|st> you can change the settings one of two ways
<Polterge|st> either in gconf-editor
<Polterge|st> or in ccsm
<Polterge|st> at the top 3 boxes ... I think it is the one for gnome compatibility
<Polterge|st> either that or general
<Polterge|st> and there is a section in there that lets you alter your number of desktops
<Polterge|st> I set mine to 1 desktop with 6 width and 2 depth
<Polterge|st> so basically 12 desktops
<dto> hmm. trying to enable desktop effects made the x server logout.
<dto> anyway, i'm sure compiz is not running now :)
<dto> i filed a bug on launchpad about my rt kernel, hopefully someone will be able to help
<alteregoa> whats the codename after karmic?
<dto> koala
<alteregoa> after karmic koala, 10,4?
<dto> oh. i don't know.
<alteregoa> maybe a .34 kernel who knows
<Dr_Willis> Lactating Lamma
<Dr_Willis> :)
<dto> hehe
<Dr_Willis> Mascadacating Moose
<Dr_Willis> once we get past Z - they are going to start using Bacterium Names.
<Dr_Willis> Ambling Amoeba
<alteregoa> lactatic cameleon
<alteregoa> licking leguan
<Dr_Willis> and who says Ubuntu isent 'professional' :)
<Fudge> any reports of alpha5 via wubi install desktop i386 grub syntax errors?
<eagles0513875> im having issues with it on a macbook duel booting for some reason
<eagles0513875> and getting grub installed
<Fudge> i got grub syntax errors
<Dr_Willis> Fudge:  ive herad others in here saying it dont work...
<Dr_Willis> and some issues with macbooks also.
<Dr_Willis> but thats all  i know on the topic
<Polterge|st> this is why I am using grub legacy again
<Polterge|st> :)
<Polterge|st> and no problems from me
<Polterge|st> :D
<Polterge|st> audio is tweaked and sounding great
<Polterge|st> system is responsive
<Polterge|st> and so far no problems
<Dr_Willis> Ive not had any issues with grub2.
<Dr_Willis> i am having issues where i customize an icon on the desktop (on a hard drive in this case) and the nautilus crashes and tries to restart itself like 1000 times
<Dr_Willis> I must have 400 instances  in the panel now.. then they close theirselfs out
<Fudge> wow
<Dr_Willis> and its repeatable.
<Dr_Willis> Take a folder on the desktop.. properties, try changing the icon to some other png
<Fudge> well i loaded the iso with poweriso told to isntall inside windows with wubi then it rebooted. would that be any part of my problem?
<Dr_Willis> I dont even LOOK at wubi. ive heard so many issues with it.
<Dr_Willis> Id perfer to use virtualbox and just run the os in that.
<Fudge> im noob i guess and dont know how to restore grub if i come along and install windows afterward
<Fudge> its bit more challenging not being able to read the words on the screen as im legally-blind
<Dr_Willis> You really MIGHT not want to be testing out  the aplha releases then :)
<Fudge> would this be a bad place to ask what package to apt-get remove to stop cpu stepping?
<Dr_Willis> im not sure what pakcage handles it.. of or theres not a group of related tools
<Fudge> Dr_Willis of course you're right mate but i like bleeding edge and figure its good way to learn by running into problems. orca was broken kinda in 9.04 and needed bit of fix with pulse i think
<Finnish> How do I manage my iPod? Rhythmbox doesn
<Dr_Willis> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Dr_Willis> That covers my knowledge of ipods. :)
<Finnish> Ok!
<Finnish> What, this RockBox is a firmware for my iPod?
<Dr_Willis> yes. a hacked firmware from what i gather.
<tomas1> hey guys whats the difference between 9.04 and 9.10
<alankila> 0.06 in favour of 9.10
<tomas1> what that mean
<alankila> new pulseaudio? new gnome? new looks? I don't know. :-/
<Dr_Willis> everything is updated.. of course
<tomas1> yea i gathered that
<Dr_Willis> and they alwyas tweak/change the artwork a little
<Dr_Willis> web site on karmic mentions the major changes.
<tomas1> but does 9.04 have gnome 2.26
<Dr_Willis> biggest change so far is Grub2 :) it seems
<Dr_Willis> tomas1:  No...
<Dr_Willis> # /media/Windows was on /dev/sda1 during installation
<Dr_Willis> UUID=6A62B9CC1192CB2D /media/Windows  ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Dr_Willis> oops
<Dr_Willis> 2.27.1 here :)
<tomas1> how do you know what it has then
<Dr_Willis> 2.27.91  oops  Typo
<Dr_Willis> I looked in the GNOME menus. :0
<tomas1> ok how
<Dr_Willis> says Version 2.27.91  in the 'about gnome' dialog
<tomas1> im running 9.04 and my gnome is 2.26.1
<Dr_Willis> That makes sence...
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.22.2~4ubuntu6 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
<tomas1> so how do i upgrade it to what you have
<Dr_Willis> i said i have
<Fudge> !info orca
<ubottu> Package orca does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis>  2.27.91
<Fudge> oh dear
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-orca
<ubottu> gnome-orca (source: gnome-orca): Scriptable screen reader. In component main, is optional. Version 2.27.92-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 598 kB, installed size 8344 kB
<Dr_Willis> Fudge:  andi recall there being some changes to orca or the addationof some other reader.. but  i forget where i saw that at
<tomas1> ok
<tomas1> whats better KDE or Gnome
<Fudge> ah
<Dr_Willis> tomas1:  whatever one you perfer.
<tomas1> im new to linux so i have only ever used Gnome
<Hirato> when running usb-creator-kde, I'm told it can't find the module: uic
<Hirato> in which package can I find said python module?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<Dr_Willis> !find uic
<ubottu> Found: plasma-widget-quickaccess, buici-clock, cl-quick-arrays, fai-quickstart, juic (and 31 others)
<Dr_Willis> eww...
<Hirato> searching for uic, uic python, or uic py (the first being the only one that returns results), gives none obvious results
<Fudge> i want to load speech-dispatcher on system bootup and believe it has to go in inet, how do u do it?
<Fudge> :$
<Dr_Willis> ubunut dosent use  the inetd stuff .  if its a service type tool youmay want to launch it from /etc/rc.local as an easy way
<Dr_Willis> that will get it launching just as all teh services are done.
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Hirato> "Kpackagekit requires authorization to stop a process that was not started by yourself" <-- I see this as potentially being VERY annoying
<Hirato> how is kpackagekit even getting access for apt-cache anyway
<Hirato> I also must complain that the "greyed out" icons look too similar for "install this" "remove this" "update this", etc, it's very difficult to differentiate between them
<Dr_Willis> I see a few other kde popup dialogs quite often also.
<Hirato> !help find
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help find
<Hirato> !find PyQT4 uic
<ubottu> uic is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<Hirato> oh screw this, I'll just use the gtk version
<acicula> Doing network analysis with ruby/pcap, and get coredump on parsing a pcap file. gdb says 0x00007ffff7b2f307 in rb_newobj () from /usr/lib/libruby1.8.so.1.8
<acicula> problem does not exist on 9.04
<acicula> anything i could investigate, or just wait for a rebuild?
<Hirato> I don't suppose you've a bigger backtrace?
<nzmm> has anyonw noticed quite high gconfd-2 cpu usage (~20-25%) whilst idle?
 * Dr_Willis checks htop
<Dr_Willis> not seeing it here nzmm
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi, in the end what was the decision w.r.t. replacing pidgin with empathy?
<acicula> i do have a longer backtrace yeh
<acicula> oh he left :/
<Dr_Willis> nzmm:  i see it using 0% cpu and .2% mem here.
<nzmm> Dr_Willis:  I am watching the process in top and it sat around 25% cpu
<nzmm> wierd
<Dr_Willis> my whole cpu  ussage with everything i got going.. is only like 4%  :)
<nzmm> mine is only 45% idle! AMD64 3GHz dual core (or some such)
<alankila> nzmm: try killing metacity if you have compiz
<alankila> there's an old bug about that at least
<nzmm> alankila: THAT DID IT!
<nzmm> thanks
<alankila> yeah, sucks, right? Well, I hope they get that thing squashed before the release.
<eagles0513875> AHHHHHHHH this keeps getting better and better on my vm
<nzmm> eagles0513875, yea karmic is nice imho
<eagles0513875> agreed
<eagles0513875> it is but im having one hella time getting it to duel boot on my macbook pro using boot camp
<eagles0513875> wiht alternate cd it doesnt like any location i put grub in wither it be /dev/sda or sda4
<eagles0513875> and the live cd drops me down to a command propt cuz there are issues with x
<eagles0513875> this is on alpha 5 btw
<nzmm> I have a PC with XP, so i have never had any dual boot troubles :)
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: did you try yaboot?
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> i have vista on here running it currently in a vbox vm
<gnomefreak> its an alternative to boot camp IIRC
<nzmm> i just wish pyclutter 1.0 was in the repositories...
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: O_O with jaunty i have no issues using bootcamp though
<Trewas> "duel boot" is amusingly common typo, no wonder it is causing problems, that's practically the definition :)
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: could be ext4 causing issues ;)
<eagles0513875> O_O
<eagles0513875> on my macbook
<gnomefreak> it was a thought
<eagles0513875> possible but then with jaunty i believe i formatted with ext4
<eagles0513875> btw gnomefreak konsole is broken lol after todays updates
 * gnomefreak thankful i use gnome
<eagles0513875> hehe
<gnomefreak> im stil trying to figure out why PA keeps muting after updates
<BluesKaj> G'day
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: have you updated karmic today
<eagles0513875> if so can u test konsole for me im having issues with it loading but not showing anything on screen
<Dr_Willis> konsole is working here.
<Dr_Willis> updating..
<David-T> anyone here having problems with clamv spontaneously breaking itself? (/var/lib/clamav/main.cvd becomes corrupted, requiring rm /var/lib/clamav/main.cvd && freshclam to fix)?
<David-T> as this is randomly and silently causing all my mail to get stuck
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. been using clamav here today a few times. Not seen that problem
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, yup just updated, terminal loads fine
<Dr_Willis> breaks after reboots?
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: it was wworking till i updated it today im running it in a vbox vm
<eagles0513875> wont load anymore for me
<Dr_Willis> I just installed it today. Not seen any issues
<Dr_Willis> konsole is also working eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> humm
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, try konsole in the runbox
<eagles0513875> strange i think i have a secrewed up vm
<Dr_Willis> Only issue i got lately is Nautilus crashing when i customize a directorys icon
<Dr_Willis> well bbl
<eagles0513875> strange now im getting no responsiveness at all from anythign on the widget at the bottom of my screen#
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, did you try the run command 'konsole'
<eagles0513875> i have no menu responsiveness at all
<alteregoa> nodum in scirpo quaerere
<eagles0513875> ?
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, do I have to ask you again ? right click on the desktop choose the run command
<alteregoa> 1 month to go
<eagles0513875> sry i had no responsiveness  on the desktop as well
<eagles0513875> rebooted and just logged in on to the vm
<BluesKaj> ok
<eagles0513875> now its working O_O
<BluesKaj> I don't like vms...too flaky
<eagles0513875> hehe ya but im not reinstalling nor do i have the space on my desktop
<eagles0513875> having enough issues with bugs on windows
<BluesKaj> I use windows cuz iIhave to , but it's on a separate partition
<arand> Does, tab completion fail for anyone else in gnome-terminal when using sudo?
<alteregoa> i goauld a problem with bananarama.exe
<zniavre> !gdm2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm2
<zniavre> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<alteregoa> !gdm3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm3
<BluesKaj> alteregoa, bananarama.exe is a windows exec , are you using wine ?
<alteregoa> yeah i executed windows
<alteregoa> but now im a linux user and run all my stuff on wine
<BluesKaj> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<alteregoa> i just wait for drag and drop stuff, hope someone make it possible
<arand> alteregoa: bananarama.exe? sounds just like potential malware...
<alteregoa> yeah
<BluesKaj> alteregoa, install the app with wine , and then find it in the apps menu under wine and right click on the app and add it to your panel or desktop
<alteregoa> yeah its malware, it has some naked girlbands from the 80s in it
<BluesKaj> what's the codec?
<alteregoa> celp
<alteregoa> or melp
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> nm ...I help ppl with real probs :)
<andresmh> I put my laptop to sleep last night and after waking it up, the keyboard didn't respond at all (mouse did). I had to power it off and then on. Is there a way I can send a useful bug report about this?
<cwillu> andresmh, could the mouse interact with anything, or was it just moving mouse cursor on an otherwise frozen screen?
<andresmh> cwillu, just moving on a frozen screen
<cwillu> andresmh, video driver hang
<cwillu> andresmh, what video chipset?
<andresmh> cwillu,  lspci | grep VGA
<andresmh> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<cwillu> were you fairly recent on updates and the like?
<andresmh> yes. Last update was about 10hrs ago.
<cwillu> does it consistently occur?
<andresmh> I see there are new updates now but nothing related to video AFIK
<andresmh> I dont put my laptop to sleep that often but it has happened at least once before
<andresmh> the only pattern I've noticed is that it might happen when there are lots of windows open (maybe 6) when I put the computer to sleep
<cwillu> andresmh, there's some useful trace information that can be obtained if you switch to a vt before suspending (and therefore triggering suspend via pm-suspend):  on resume, the state of the video hardware can be written out to disk, at which point you can switch back to x and see if you get a hang
<cwillu> But first things first :p
<cwillu> See if you can trigger it somewhat consistently, and if so, file a bug via ubuntu-bug xorg
<cwillu> andresmh, https://wiki.ubuntu.org/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze
<cwillu> sorry, ubuntu-bug xorg-server
<andresmh> thanks cwillu
<andresmh> cwillu, "Package xorg-server does not exist"
<cwillu> maybe it is just xserver-xorg
<cwillu> sorry, corrected myself with a wiki page which would also be wrong now that I look at it :p
<BluesKaj> it's usually xserver-xorg
<BluesKaj> but editing it successfully is a challenge now
<cwillu> editing which?
<BluesKaj> xorg.conf
<cwillu> xorg.conf isn't relevant to his problem
<cwillu> it may be relevant to some debugging, although the hardware state dump is far more useful to upstream anyway
<BluesKaj> I was just musing about the old days when it was fun to fix stuff in /etc/X11/xorg.con
<BluesKaj> conf
<cwillu> heh
<cwillu> 'fix'
<cwillu> aka, choose whether you wanted xaa brokenness, exa other-brokenness or uxa cool-new-brokenness :p
<BluesKaj> cynic :)
<cwillu> BluesKaj, I triaged intel bugs during jaunty's release cycle :p
<cwillu> brb
<cwillu> andresmh, anyways, if you don't mind, it's _really_ useful when we have people who have bugs who are able to spend some time getting things able to be upstreamed
<fagan> Hey all, im getting an error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/266684/ in karmic ubuntu when I run gnome-zeitgeist lp:~gnome-zeitgeist/gnome-zeitgeist/new-interface it works in jaunty but not karmic. So anyone know what the problem is?
<cwillu> andresmh, intel bug fixes only happen when we have a specific user with a bug who can respond to questions and get all the required data in order
<cwillu> andresmh, so if you're willing, this will be a tremendous help
<cwillu> andresmh, #ubuntu-x should be quite willing to help you get everything in order in that regard
<djdarkman> can someone tell me why is karmic's USB system not working and how can I make it work? it doesn't seem to give a damn about anything I connect to my machine
<fagan> djdarkman: My all my usb ports are working
<djdarkman> fagan: mine too, but only at boot
<fagan> Mine work all the time. usb is fairly bullet proof by now
<djdarkman> I uplugged a mouse and then pluged it back and it simply did not work same with external hard drives
<fagan> djdarkman: Do you have all updates installed
<djdarkman> it looks broken to me
<djdarkman> yes fagan up to date system
<fagan> djdarkman: 32bit or 64bit?
<dto> i can't seem to get gnome-shell working
<djdarkman> 32 bit fagan
<fagan> Im on 64bit so I dont know if there is a 32bit problem
<fagan> Anyone else on 32bit around?
<arand> Bash completion not working, what would be the package to report against?
<fagan> Bash completion ?
<djdarkman> this is a very old karmic bug, I can't imagine how could it go so far without being fixed
<fagan> any python devs around that can help me with my problem?
<arand> try writing sudo ca[TAB] on updated KK, seems not to work...
<fagan> Oh that
<djdarkman> what package should I file a bug against if the USB system seems to be on vacation?
<fagan> It works on my machine
<fagan> bash completion I mean
<arand> fagan: hmm...
<fagan> arand: 64bit or 32bit?
 * djdarkman thinks that launchpad should have more sense with those package names so that non-developers could report bugs without wasting time figuring them out
<arand> fagan: ah, nvm, my .bashrc is kaputt.
<fagan> ah
<fagan> djdarkman: I agree its annoying having to put in nearly the exact name for everything
<djdarkman> and they will probably tell me off for reporting every hardware related bug against "linux"
 * cwillu is back
<cwillu> djdarkman, that seems unlikely, but on the other hand I've missed all of the context :p
<djdarkman> cwillu: every time I want to report a hardware related bug, I spend more than 30 minutes finding the apropriate package, just to give up and report it against "linux", and let the developers/admins decide where it should go, and I have abosultely no easy way of figuring out what to report against
<cwillu> djdarkman, that's perfectly fine.  If you don't know, guessing something more specific doesn't help anybody
<cwillu> most hardware related bugs need fairly deep understanding of how the subsystems relate
<djdarkman> I mean, I googled, I checked the wikis(which is bad IMHO), but I still have no clue, because some packagees are there but I can't report against
<fagan> but the one most people wrongly report bugs against is ubuntu-docs
<arand> djdarkman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage as well?
<cwillu> djdarkman, no, reporting against linux is quite acceptable
<cwillu> whether a bug is in the udev rules, or parameters to a module, or the use of one module instead of another, etc is a fairly subtle thing
<fagan> bug reports against ubuntu-docs annoy the hell out of me because every second bug report against it has nothing to do with it
<djdarkman> maybe Apport/ubuntu-bug should be a little helpfull
<fagan> well they should report it against the package. Id say they just dont understand what ubuntu-doc stands for.
<djdarkman> arand: that page btw is not too helpfull, at least not for me
<cwillu> djdarkman, it says what I already told you:  assign it to linux :p
 * BluesKaj wonders about a separate chat (or if one already exists) for reporting bugs is in order, like a bug clearing house where ppl with triage experience can guide or point those with bugs in the right direction
<fagan> well in karmic some of the device stuff moves from hal to devicekit  so its like devicekit-power etc.. I think
<fagan> BluesKaj: You could just go to launchpad and look at the list
<cwillu> yes, but it's still the case that guessing which component is the source of the problem is just going to end up putting your bug in front of a smaller group of triagers, without any matching guarantee that it's actually relevant to them
<cwillu> BluesKaj, like #ubuntu-bugs?
<BluesKaj> hmm, it's an idea
<cwillu> BluesKaj, I mention it because it exists :)
<BluesKaj> not for me , I've recoe=rded only one bug and it tok me a while to file it under the proper subject
<BluesKaj> that was weeks ago , about the widget -network-manager not connecting properly ...it didn't get fixed for a long time so i switched to wicd
<BluesKaj> the default network manager is still flaky from reports I see avery day
<fagan> I think its ok
<arand> Hmm, I often have to run a poke-script to get it to connect :/
<arand> to wlan that is
<BluesKaj> one shouldn't have to use a scipt in init.d or anywhere else to make a necessary app work , it should install and initialize properly, especially in jaunty. I see ppl desperately reinstalling ndiswrapper as a fix for their probs ... I guess they should expect that in testing versions
<cwillu> BluesKaj, ndiswrapper has nothing to do with networkmanager though, that's at a lower level
<BluesKaj> cwillu, I undersdtand that but a lot of ppl google and that's what they comne up with as a solution
<fagan> very true
<BluesKaj> most ppl looking for help are former windows users like me, who are just trying to setup a working linux system because they know it can be safe and stable with a little work
<Polterge|st> ok this is one of the next things I think they need to implement
<Polterge|st> http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=6199
<Polterge|st> the instructions to do it are right there
<Polterge|st> they just need to precompile or make a deb package that already has all that and put it in the repos with the latest src of each component
<Polterge|st> it even gives a howto
<Laney> anyone got karmic running on a macbook?
<fagan> intel macbooks should be fine
<fagan> power pc is always a little dodgy
<Laney> I tried jaunty but stumbled at setting up the mouse
<fagan> All new macbooks come with intel processors so if its a recent one it should work great
<Laney> yes
<Laney> Can I expect multitouch to work?
<fagan> Probably not for a while, not in karmic I think
<Laney> :(
<fagan> My suggestion is to get a 2 or 3 button mouse
<Laney> kinda defeats the point of having a laptop
<fagan> Oh yeah
<fagan> You can use right click with ctrl+click if I remember correctly
 * BluesKaj confesses he uses a separate mouse with the laptop :)
<fagan> Or maybe alt+click
<Laney> Left-click and basic trackpad work out of the box. But if you want the right-click (with two-finger-click or two-finger-tap), tap-click and two-finger horizontal scrolling you have to install the package bcm5974-dkms from the Mactel PPA repository, so run:
<Laney> !!!
<fagan> ah at least there is a ppa for it
<not_shivan> HALP! http://pastebin.com/m17f55208
<not_shivan> if anyone knows what happening here, it would help a lot
<cwillu> not_shivan, could just be a broken update, try it again in a day
<not_shivan> that's what I've be thinking for a week
<cwillu> then file a bug :p
<not_shivan> *been
<not_shivan> done it
<not_shivan> confirmed one actually
<cwillu> might also try purging the package and reinstalling
<not_shivan> done it :-)
<cwillu> did /etc/texmf still exist after the purge?
<not_shivan> hum, let me repurge and check
<not_shivan> ah, forgot that one, lmodern on purge gives me a bunch of these lines W: /usr/share/texmf/fonts/type1/public/lm/lmvtlo10.pfb: not registered.
<not_shivan> after a purge, I still have /etc/texmf
<not_shivan> with a few things in it
<BluesKaj> yeah , I purged pulseaudio but the client.conf file is still in /etc . I guess it's for future reference in case of reinstall ,when they iron out the probs it has with some pci soundcards
<dto> hi. when i turn on the fglrx driver, opengl works, but is kind of slow/jerky. glxinfo says direct rendering is off. how can i fix that?
<dto> direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)
<dto>  
<phoenixz> Im running kubuntu+1, very very nice all indeed, only problem is that xorg is taking about 50%-70% of my CPU on a dualcore 1.83GHz Dell D620 laptop... This was not the case on 9.04 so I think its a bug?
<dto> hi. sorry, crashed. i'm getting Direct Rendering: Yes now though.
<fagan> do you have a GPU?
<fagan> phoenixz: ^^
<phoenixz> fagan: Intel I945, 8MB shared mem, yeah, crap, I know, but I didn't use to have this high CPU usage.
<DanaG> AAAAAAAARGH, damned Firefox just lost all my preferences.... and now seems to have Alzheimer's, in that it won't remember any NEW preferences!
<phoenixz> fagan: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<NoelJB> DanaG, what happens if you move ~/.mozilla out of the way, and let it create anew?
<fagan> phoenixz: Hmmm sounds like a strange error, I dont know if its a bug. Could you look in the system monitor and check whats taking the cpu time
<DanaG> hmm, with a new profile, it seems to remember.
<DanaG> But it was working perfectly fine until this morning.
<NoelJB> DanaG, I understand.  Just thought it worth a test.
<DanaG> ls *corrupt* | wc -l
<DanaG> 4058
<DanaG> that's in my profile dir.
<DanaG> four thousand places.sqlite-####.corrupt files!
<DanaG> That's pretty pathetic.
<mac_v> \o/ DanaG is here
<DanaG> hmm, disabling all my extensions seems to have fixed it... now to re-enable one-by-one.
<DanaG> aah, it seems Weave may be the culprit.
<DanaG> nope, that's not it.
<TedKozma> phoenixz, my problems with intel graphics card have been solved after downgrading the  driver to  xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4
<Polterge|st> has anyone coded in the multi wallpaper support for Karmic yet ?
<phoenixz> fagan: well, top shows its xorg...
<DanaG> Nope, even with ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL my extensions disabled, it's still broken!
<DanaG> That's really, really stupid.
<Polterge|st> at least I can have multiple wallpapers right now without nautilus crashing like crazh
<Polterge|st> although I would like for nautilus to draw the desktop and still be able to use the wallpaper plugin from compiz
<Polterge|st> that way I get desktop icons and menus with multiple wallpapers
<phoenixz> fagan: TedKozma: AFAIK, Intel redid all their drivers since 9.04, which caused major headaches (crashes) on my laptop.. I upgraded my kernel to 2.6.30 and installed other xorg (from repo from launchpad), and it worked flawless.. Now with 9.10 I again have xorg problems, I guess this driver issue is still not fixed
<TedKozma> phoenixz, agree, the issue with intel graphics started in 9.04 and is still there in the karmic alphas.
<DanaG> MMm, even better... now it's ABORTing.
<deany> policy kit authentication, any idea what that is for
<deany> ah, I see.. I disabled it and I cant unlock anything like "services"
<fagan> deany: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PolicyKit
<bernie_> anyone know why my computer is so slow after upgrade to Karmic
<TedKozma> bernie_, what's in your top?
<TedKozma> how much cpu does your xorg pulls?
<TedKozma> not only berie_'s computer is slow after upgrade, but the connection apparently drops.. :)
<bernie_> my comp. is super slow since going to KARMIC
<TedKozma> bernie_, what's in your top? what's pulling most cpu?
<bernie_> how do i find this out Ted?
<TedKozma> pop the terminal
<TedKozma> and say "top"
<bernie_> Xorg. %4.7 Mem
<TedKozma> what kind of graphic card do you have?
<bernie_> intel embedded chipset Brookdale something...
<TedKozma> i also have intel graphics card, downgrading to xorg-video-intel-2.4 helped with choppiness
<bernie_> i looked on the bugs launchpad thing and it said to set disable ipv6 in firefox to true; it was already set
<bernie_> so i just need to install that
<TedKozma> try that. Also, do /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then from the console  try Xorg -configure  - that will pick a better xorg.conf for your machine.
<TedKozma> then test it. If it works - copy the /root/xorg.conf.new into your /etc/X11/
<TedKozma> then start your gdm
<TedKozma> /etc/init.d/gdm start
<TedKozma> login into your gnome - check it out
<bernie_> ok, thanks
<TedKozma> run glxgears then from thee gnome-terminal - look at the FPS (frames per second) value. If it's low (like in 1 hunderds - your card is misconfigured still.
<TedKozma> mine shows:
<TedKozma> % glxgears
<TedKozma> 883 frames in 5.0 seconds
<TedKozma> 901 frames in 5.0 seconds
<BluesKaj> TedKozma, the frame rate depends on the size of the frame he's using
<TedKozma> i'm fine with that. Also, I'm not using any compiz and all that funky stuff
<deany> Where is the volume mixer now?  all I see in volume
<TedKozma> you're probably right, BluesKaj, i didn't dive too deep into that stuff.
<deany> I wanna adjust more than just master
<BluesKaj> TedKozma, your advice is good though ,as long as Xorg.conf will accept the settings
<David-T> glxgears
<David-T> er
<deany> where is grubs menu.lst now?
<SwedeMike>  /boot/grub/
<reggieP123> why only one beta release for Karmic
<deany> SwedeMike, what file
<deany> SwedeMike, it doesnt have menu.lst
<SwedeMike> ah, sorry, don't know.
<BluesKaj> deany, did you install grub2 ?
<deany> BluesKaj, whatever is in karmic
<BluesKaj> deany, sudo update-grub
<deany> BluesKaj, ?  I just wanna edit the file
<deany> BluesKaj, just to take out the "splash"
<BluesKaj> deany, look in /etc/default/grub
<BluesKaj> but you should still update-grub after wards
<BluesKaj> grub2 has no menu.lst btw
<Admiral_Chicago> I ran into a strange problem with X. basically, it won't actually configure my xorg.conf
<Admiral_Chicago> for example my monitor line reads "configured monitor"
<TedKozma> Admiral_Chicago, did you do Xorg -configure ?
<Admiral_Chicago> TedKozma: no. what would the full command be?
<Admiral_Chicago> I tried sudo dpkg -reconfigure -phia (sp) xserver-xorf
<TedKozma> that's it. You have to do it in console, when your X is off
<TedKozma> as root Xorg -configure
<TedKozma> or sudo Xorg -configure
<TedKozma> otherwise ubuntu gives you a default vanilla xorg.conf
<Admiral_Chicago> let me try that, be back
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, okay it told me there is a new configuration
<TedKozma> you can test it (from console, without X) as X -config /root/xorg.conf.new (or wherever it was saved to)
<TedKozma> or just backup your original xorg.conf and copy this one to your /etc/X11
<Admiral_Chicago> TedKozma: I think that is what I'm going to try
<Admiral_Chicago> (the second option)
<BluesKaj> hmm, iget fatal server error with the Xorg -configure cmnd
<TedKozma> you do that. Check that new xorg.conf, it probably is much longer than the original one
<blue0488> does this version fix the overlay option?
<TedKozma> BluesKaj,  I think you should do it with your X off
<BluesKaj> suppose i should be at the prompt
<Virk> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> nope same thing at the tty
<blue0488> I am using 2 screens and one of them is a tv and it has overlay and I have now option to fix the overlay for it in 9.04 in ver 9.10 does it fix that problem or does any one know?
<TedKozma> BluesKaj, that's new, never seen that before
<Virk> I recently updatet my acer aspire 5672 to kubuntu karmic, and it works like a charm
<Virk> however, upgrading my acer aspire 1360 to kubuntu karmic didn't work that well
<Virk> every time KDE starts, I get the splashscreen, an just before the blue KDE logo would show up, the thing crashes and I get kdm again...
<Virk> has anyone experienced the same before?
<Virk> the KDM log does not show anithing unusual like fatal errors or so, nor does the xorg log..
<BluesKaj> TedKozma, I'm using a nvidia 7600GT card
<TedKozma> Virk, I didn't, as I don't use kde. You can try to create a new user and login there. If that works then some kde settings saved in your home directory cause it to crash. ALternatively you can take a look at .xsession-errors
<Virk> thanks TedKozma, I'll try it at once
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, same behavior as before, TedKozma
<tgpraveen>  when will empathy get messaging indicator support?
<Admiral_Chicago> let's see what the logs say...
<TedKozma> Admiral_Chicago,  describe the behaviour
<Admiral_Chicago> TedKozma: when I log in, it will drop X completely and stall and show setting advanced power manager
<Admiral_Chicago> it will just hang there...want me to upload a picture?
<Admiral_Chicago> the logs show a Signal 11, meaning a memory allocation error right?
<Virk> hmm, TedKozma, looking at .xsession-errors tells me that the user doesn't have permission to create a new folder in /var/tmp/kdecache-user. Whiwh is kinda weird, as kdebuildsycoca4 -noincremental did not show this problem, and permissions of that folder  are already recursively set to 661
<bjsnider> can someobdy confirm that palimpsest has the self-test and status info when used on a s.m.a.r.t. disk?
<TedKozma> Admiral_Chicago, ok, let's take a look at the picture
<Admiral_Chicago> http://pastebin.ca/f58520acc is the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Admiral_Chicago> TedKozma: the picture should be viewable at http://mypict.me/yX3Y
<Admiral_Chicago> TedKozma: can you look at my /etc/X11/xorg.conf? I think the Server Layout is not formatted correctly. (the Server section I believe) http://pastebin.com/f58ff523e
<Admiral_Chicago> also, i linked you to the /var/log/ output but I think the url should be pastebin.com not pastebin.ca
<BluesKaj> pastebin.ca works too, Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> ah
<BluesKaj> or exists rather
<BluesKaj> and .ca is not california like some ppl think :)
<bjsnider> yes, it's cameroon
<Admiral_Chicago> yes iirc .ca was the url the pastebinit package used when it was first released (which is what I used)
<paddy2k> hi is anyone else having trouble with installing Ubuntu on a netbook?
<halfpastzero> what trouble?
<IndyGunFreak> paddy2k, whats the prob?...
<alex-weej> there are about 5 showstopper regressions for me in karmic a5 that have been there since about a2. when do i start to worry?
<Admiral_Chicago> at the RCs?
<paddy2k> when trying to boot it fails 75% tru usplash, something about Squashfs error. Booting with acpi=off enabled let it boot then I installed it and it's still failing
<paddy2k> i would submit a bug but I don't know how to dump the error logs
<virtuald> will aptitude markauto ?installed kill my kitten?
<IndyGunFreak> alex-weej, i've ran it on my AA1, my Main Laptop, and my PC(on my PC now)... biggest problem I see, is the Intel regression on my AA1 and my Laptop, but I don't use Desktop Effects anyways
<Wistful> Empathy doesn't have Gtalk support in the latest Karmic Alpha, anyone noticed this ?
<DKcross> Why ubuntu karmic dont  have Pidgin, i think that pidgin is better that Empathy
<paddy2k> would someone be able to tell me how to output the text from booting to a text file so i can submit a bug
<paddy2k> please
<Wistful> DKcross: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/11705/
<TedKozma> Admiral_Chicago, I don't see a problem in your xorg.conf's server layout, sorry.
<Admiral_Chicago> so what could the problem be? did you take a look at the var/log/X11 file?
<TedKozma> Admiral_Chicago, since i don't have nvidia, i could suggest to 1) disable the gdm 2) put something like "dbus-launch gnome-session" into ~/.xinitrc, startx from console, watch the errors
<Wistful> paddy2k: Go to System->Preferences->Log File Viewer, and select the appropriate .log file you require or goto /var/log and use a text editor to view the contents of the files there.
<Admiral_Chicago> TedKozma: how could I disable gdm?
<paddy2k> Wistful: thanks I'll try that, can't get to the GUI but I'll try /var/log
<TedKozma> Admiral_Chicago, you can: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  from any terminal.
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm true. I'll be back in a second.
<TedKozma> that will put you into console mode. login as yourself. vi .xinitrc in your home dir. Put dbus-launch gnome-session in there. Save it.
<bjsnider> Admiral_Chicago, what is your problem?
<Admiral_Chicago> bjsnider: X won't start for me.
<bjsnider> Admiral_Chicago, which graphics card?
<Admiral_Chicago> intel
<Admiral_Chicago> bjsnider: do you want the exact card model?
<bjsnider> try it without a xorg.conf
<Admiral_Chicago> ?
<Admiral_Chicago> how can I do that?
<bjsnider> mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<TedKozma> +1
<bjsnider> xorg.conf is no longer necessary to simply load a supported xorg driver
<Admiral_Chicago> then just reboot?
<bjsnider> yeah
<TedKozma> well, he doesn't need to reboot, just restart the X
<bjsnider> meh
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm going to try a reboot.
<bjsnider> karmic boots fast either way
<Dr_Willis> Yes - it does boot amazingly fast
<bjsnider> his xorg.conf had a lot of old crap in it
<Dr_Willis> Mine was blank. :)  nvidia-settings wouldent even work  with it.. I had to copy over my old xorg.conf from 9.04
<halfpastzero> so far the only parts about karmic i don't like are the login screen, the lack of awesomeness in empathy, and the snap crackle pop my sound makes but that's probably a driver problem.
<Loafers> Will Karmic Koala support ATI Radeon 9500-9800, X300-X2100?  Because in Juanty it is currently unsupported.
<Dr_Willis> Yep.. crackle sound here also
<Dr_Willis> almost like the sound card is shutting down, reinitilizing
<halfpastzero> sounds familiar
<bjsnider> Loafers, not by fglrx
<bjsnider> possibly the radeon driver does
<TedKozma> Admiral_Chicago,  how's it going?
<Loafers> bjsnider, why not? they all worked in hardy
<Admiral_Chicago> bjsnider TedKozma  Nada. Still not working
<Loafers> halfpastzero, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Arc-Colors+GDM-Walls?content=88305
<Dr_Willis> Loafers:  because ati decided to REMOVE some cards support from the fglrx drivers
<bjsnider> because ati dropped support for old junk in fglrx
<Admiral_Chicago> I got the exact same behavior even though xorg.conf doesn't exist
<Dr_Willis> thus they will never (i imagine) get back in fglrx
<Loafers> Why don't they open source it so people can fix it?
<bjsnider> the open source support is coming along
<Dr_Willis> Loafers:  beacuse they dont have to.   They promise they will support Open source better.. but  well.. its slow work from what i gather.
<arand> What does ubiquity do with an existing home and the username you choose, does it automatically associate the username with the existing /home, without overwriting anything, if it already exists?
<Loafers> Ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> Loafers:  so try a live cd and see if they work - i guess. :)
<halfpastzero> Loafers: thanks, those look much prettier.
<TedKozma> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Performance%20regressions%20on%20Intel%20graphics%20cards
 * Dr_Willis hopes that 9.10 has some BIG work done on the intel stuff...
<Admiral_Chicago> TedKozma: I can't see the link...
<Dr_Willis> ive not even figured out where to change the GDM theme in 9.10 yet.
<bjsnider> Admiral_Chicago, how does it work if you boot off a livecd?
<Admiral_Chicago> a karmic live cd?
<bjsnider> Admiral_Chicago, did you upgrade from something else?
<Admiral_Chicago> I upgraded my sources from jaunty
<bjsnider> that doesn't sound good to me
<bjsnider> you upgraded your _sources_
<TedKozma> i upgraded my sources from jaunty as well.
<TedKozma> and I have intel video on both home and work machines
<TedKozma> i had issues with both - i dowgraded my driver xorg-video-intel-2.4
<Admiral_Chicago> how can I do that TedKozma? do you think that'll help? wait that was in the link you sent me right?
<TedKozma> Admiral_Chicago, that may be in that link, but it may be hard to find the right stuff using the bberry browser :)
<TedKozma> can you try  sudo apt-get install xorg-video-intel-2.4  ?
<halfpastzero> which intel gpus are people having trouble with? my intel 4500mhd seems to work great.
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, it doesn't like that is the name of the package
<Admiral_Chicago> halfpastzero: I'm got an GM965
<TedKozma> Admiral_Chicago, sent you my sources list
<Admiral_Chicago> give me a second...
<Admiral_Chicago> http://pastebin.com/f3fb62315
<TedKozma> Admiral_Chicago,  you want me to update the list in pastebin?
<TedKozma> i sent you an url with a tarball of my sources.
<TedKozma> http://pastebin.com/m1b729f9a done
<Twigathy> how can I add xsplash to an existing 9.10 install? atm I just get dmesg spam followed by GDM, no boot screens at all... =)
<qzio> anyone having trouble with ISO_Level3_Shift in 9.10? works in gnome-terminal/gvim but not in firefox :(
<Dr_Willis> Twigathy:  xsplas was installed by default here.. just install the package..
<Dr_Willis> err.. xsplash i thouhg showed up after gdm started when the user desktop is loading .. or was it befor and after..   i forget.. i disabled the useless thing
<Admiral_Chicago> TedKozma: WORKS
<Admiral_Chicago> TedKozma: thanks a lot
<TedKozma> halelluya
<TedKozma> :D
<TedKozma> ok, so you started it via the gdm, right?
<TedKozma> how's the responsiveness?
<Admiral_Chicago> I used KDM but yea
<Admiral_Chicago> the driver seems to handle everything correctly
<Admiral_Chicago> might need to mess with Compiz on GNOME, I'm on my KDE session
<TedKozma> now you could probably try to fine-tune it tweaking things in xorg.conf
<tj83> anyone else notice that in ccsm 3d windows plugin does not function? cube deformation works for me.
<Nattgew> working for me...
<tj83> Oh? Nattgew hmm... odd. let me attempt to disable and re-enable it.
<tj83> Nattgew, i disable it and re-enabled it... still the same. no 3d windows, Also, i am unable to use compiz --replace as my Alt+f2 is broken
<tj83> I'll look for bug reports
<oOarthurOo> test
<j0nr> hi all, just got alpha karmic running, but i cant get a network connection, even with an ethernet cable. Any ideas?
<oOarthurOo> Greets. I removed pulse as per usual and hoped to switch over to alsa via sound preferences. But I'm unable to open sound preferences. I've also noticed the volume hot keys have stopped worked, giving osd updates etc
<oOarthurOo> Sound still works however.
<ikonia> j0nr: dhcp not running ?
<j0nr> ikonia: not sure, how can i check?
<gobnuts> Hi. Is there a way to make plasma-desktop the default shell instead of plasma-netbook on Kubuntu-netbook-remic karmic alpha5?
<oOarthurOo> Trying to run it from terminal in debug mode surprisingly provides no useful info. Just 'can't connect to the sound server.' But no error codes. :(
<ikonia> j0nr: use ps to grep for dhclient
<ikonia> j0nr: also check if your network card is actually seen by the OS
<sageNsand> lspci
<j0nr> ikonia: and if dhclient is not running? can i start it?
<ikonia> j0nr: sure
<oOarthurOo> Second issue... anyone noticed firefox sort of jumping around? Like jittery, up and down. Very slight, but noticeable?
<ikonia> j0nr: with respect though, why are you running the alpha software if you don't know how to use/debug it ?
<j0nr> ikonia: just wanted to try it out
<ikonia> j0nr: may not be the best move as people won't generally support you with the basics, it's assumed you can get through the basics
<j0nr> ok, thanks anyway
<ikonia> not a problem, use it if you want, just a heads up really
<ikonia> you won't get the support you would normally get in #ubuntu
<oOarthurOo> ugh... I can't type "/join #ubuntu" in empathy. I'm not really liking this app so much.
<j0nr> well i dont think it is detecting my network card
<j0nr>  can only find the Broadcom wireless in lspci, ethernet port doesnt light up when i plug into it
<j0nr> ifconfig only has 'lo' in it
<oOarthurOo> Fixed my shaky window problem in Firefox. Apparently you shouldn't try to hide your bookmarks toolbar and keep bookmarks visible
<ikonia> j0nr: what card is it ?
<alankila> j0nr: hm. Awesome, the PC reports no ethernet devices even at lspci level? That could indicate that the hardware has become disabled somehow. Might be good idea to take a look in BIOS.
<j0nr> i think i will leave it alone, out of my depth really :)
<alankila> try lshw for the most comprehensive list of detected hardware you'll probably come across. Anything like "ethernet" in it that isn't wlan?
<j0nr> i have to keep rebooting as its on another partition on the same computer... thanks anyway... will come back to it another day
<j0nr> laters
<kavurt> can we make audio call in amsn?
<ikonia> kavurt: no
<kavurt> how can I install farsight2?
<cbmuser> hi, I have several issues with karmic at the moment: one annoying is that pulseaudio 0.9.16 beta doesn't work well with Skype 2.1.
<cbmuser> I think, karmic should use a stable upstream version of pulseaudio instead
<cbmuser> also, the new version of aqbanking doesn't work for me at all atm
<cbmuser> and, last but not least, I cannot properly shutdown my Thinkpad T43 in 5 out of 10 cases
<cbmuser> anyone has similar problems?
<bjsnider> pulseaudio 9.16 will be a stable upstream release by the time karmic is finished
<cbmuser> I hope so
<funkyHat> What is the deal with the ugly X splash screen thingy in Karmic?
<cbmuser> it would be annoying if Skype doesn't work with karmic's pulseaudio now that the Skype guys have developed pulseaudio support
<funkyHat> The brown thing, with the white thing, that moves upwards, but gets chopped so it looks weird
<cbmuser> yeah, I found that weird, too
<cbmuser> I'd rather see plymouth + kms
<cbmuser> plymouth is in Debian now
<funkyHat> My issue isn't with the method, I understand that, I just don't like the themeing
<bjsnider> none of the artwork is finished
<funkyHat> The reasoning for not using plymouth is that X (the real X) is going to be one of the very first services that gets started, so starting another X, just to switch from that X to the other X would be silly
<cbmuser> funkyHat: kms is not X
<funkyHat> cbmuser: plymouth is X
<cbmuser> no
<cbmuser> it's just a replacement for usplash
<cbmuser> the point is that kms already sets the proper graphics mode directly after grub
<bjsnider> there are no nvidia ksm drivers
<bjsnider> or ati, as far as i know
<bjsnider> so it's out
<cbmuser> aeh, there are
<cbmuser> I already used kms on my ATI card until it got dropped
<bjsnider> so?
<bjsnider> it will be available if you want it
<cbmuser> will it be packaged?
<bjsnider> sure it will
<cbmuser> installing it manually is quite tedious
<bjsnider> this is linux
<bjsnider> youc an do what you want
<cbmuser> I know
<bjsnider> this isn't macos
<cbmuser> but I use Ubuntu because I don't want to alot myself
<bjsnider> i think macos is for you
<cbmuser> never :)
<cbmuser> I have been using Linux since 1998, I will not switch :)
<sageNsand> the apple commercial http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYecfV3ubP8
<cbmuser> bjsnider: the fedora guys have full kms-support (no, I won't switch to Fedora :))
<bjsnider> cbmuser, you mean you don't like policykit to be added to everything so you have no control over your own system? what's wrong with you?
<bjsnider> and you don't like the terrible package management?
<cbmuser> haeh?
<cbmuser> what is policykit?
<bjsnider> that's what gives you all of those "unlock" buttons everywhere
<cbmuser> ah, I wasn't talking about that
<cbmuser> I meant, I use Ubuntu instead of Debian because 99% works out of the box
<bjsnider> you said fedora
<bjsnider> you said you wouldn't be installing the excellent fedora operating system
<cbmuser> yeah
<cbmuser> I am much more into Debian/Ubuntu
<bjsnider> well, the kms driver is int he kernel
<cbmuser> yes, that's indeed true
<bjsnider> i'm sure the ubuntu kernel isn't going to disable it
<cbmuser> however, only intel is in
<cbmuser> radeon is in the crap section
<bjsnider> i agre. radeon is crap
<cbmuser> haha, no, I meant it's in the experimental section
<BluesKaj> radeon support is crap
<cbmuser> TAINT_CRAP I think it's called
<BluesKaj> nothing wrong with the media cards
<cbmuser> what media cards?
<bjsnider> they're not much help without a good driver though
<BluesKaj> sound and graphics
<cbmuser> the problem are the hardware vendors
<cbmuser> the release so much new stuff, so that they can't even keep track on Windows
<BluesKaj> exactly , ati stuff was fine until the driver support dropped off
<cbmuser> even on Windows many drivers are buggy
<cbmuser> BluesKaj: you mean fglrx?
<cbmuser> I never used that
<cbmuser> radoen works fine for me
<BluesKaj> cbmuser, amongst others yeah
<cbmuser> best is still intel, however
<cbmuser> my next laptop will have intel gfx again
<BluesKaj> not on karmic ..according to the probs ppl with intel are having
<bjsnider> cbmuser, make it nvidia
<cbmuser> I know, nvidia's closed source driver is quite good
<arand> Intel and problems were true on jaunty, but is that continued in KK?
<cbmuser> almost all my colleagues at the uni use nvidia
<bjsnider> that's putting it mildly
<cbmuser> arand: I don't think it will be buggy
<BluesKaj> arand, yes somewhat
<bjsnider> supposedly some of hte intel problems have gotten better
<cbmuser> the point was that they chaning alot of code at the time of the jaunty release
<BluesKaj> some itel users have found fallback drivers that work on karmic
<BluesKaj> intel
<cbmuser> the driver wasn't ready at that time
<cbmuser> and ubuntu should have sticked with driver 2.3.x at that time like Debian
<cbmuser> I think, the current 2.8.1 works quite nicely however
<bjsnider> jaunty was not an lts release
<cbmuser> ja, anyway
<cbmuser> they have updated the drivers, haven't they?
<bjsnider> yep
<cbmuser> things like these happen on Ubuntu
<cbmuser> the price for being more bleeding edge
<cbmuser> as opposed to Debian
#ubuntu+1 2009-09-08
<leleobhz> when use usb-creator, using image as source and a FAT32 pendrive as target, i got this in startup and notting more happens: http://leleobhz.pastebin.com/d27d8d832
<leleobhz> someone know this issue?
<virtuald> leleobhz: what are you using as source?
<blue0488> has anyone got the irc to work in empathy?
<leleobhz> virtuald: karmic alpha5 image
<virtuald> as far as i can see it expects a real cd
<virtuald> but i don't know python :)
<virtuald> leleobhz: try to mount the image and specify the mount point instead of the image
<blue0488> has anyone got the freenode irc to work in empathy?
<virtuald> i can try
<nhasian> speaking of empathy, did they ever get the sound effects working in empathy?
<virtuald> well now nothing works :p
<blue0488> I don't know I need to get the irc working
<virtuald> but it was like that before too, i probably have to reboot
<virtuald> google telepathy debuging
<_virtuald> it works
<awc> i've noticed that with alpha 5 when playing music the volume varies greatly?
<awc> is this a know bug?
<awc> known*
<Fudge> when will alpha6 come out?
<Fudge> or is the schedule on track, not that i have the url for it
<arand> !releaseschedule
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about releaseschedule
<virtuald> !eta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eta
<Fudge> aww
<arand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<Fudge> oh its in teh topic
<arand> ubottu need a lesson... Fudge: hehe ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fudge> i do
<Fudge> September 17th  |  |  |  Alpha 6  |  
<hrhodes3> how will karmic do on eeepc today
<Fudge> hrhodes3 netbook remix dosent perform to well on my 701
<hrhodes3> I use to full desk top on my eeepc 1000hd and it works great
<hrhodes3> I just want to make sure the live karmic will not break it
<Fudge> hrhodes3 im not sure how to stop the cpu stepping
<hrhodes3> i dont know either
<Fudge> !stepping cpu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stepping cpu
<adelie42> Testing out "Service Pack Creator" of PackageKit, and when I save my package.list, it is empty. Is this project still in its infancy, hopefully to be ready by release time?
<adelie42> "CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor" is a gnome-panel applet that may provide what you are looking for
<awalton> mac_v, think we plugged the massive leak you were seeing, though it's probably not the end of the problems...
<awalton> bad patch was causing nautilus to essentially leak all of the UI widgets (sidebar, views, etc)
<guepower> good ngiht for all users!!
<aboSamoor> awalton: I think that ubuntu should consider a new file manager, I am using dolphin and even this one is  much newer, it is a way reliable
<awalton> aboSamoor, good for you.
<mikejet> Where is there a list of Desktop UI improvements?
<DKcross> Pulse audio its crashed!:s
<DKcross> in my netbook, pulseaudio have 101% of my cpu:S
<DKcross> in terminal with "top"
<tj83> DKcross, lol 101% it seriously reports that or you messin?
<tj83> DKcross, and yes... pulseaudio is a mess on my end too.
<bernie_> upgraded to karmic and now my comp. is super slow?...
<Polterge|st> it is working well for me at the moment but ...
<Polterge|st> rhythmbox is not logging in right now
<tj83> bernie_, you have to understand.... its not really for desktop use.... expect it to be buggy and buggy it is.
<Polterge|st> although logging out of Gnome and logging back in might fix that
<Polterge|st> other than that I tweaked my pulse audio config
<tj83> Polterge|st, share your tweak... did it fix the crashing?
<bernie_> so how do i go back to jaunty
<Polterge|st> tj83, well first thing you should do tj83
<tj83> bernie_, i'm not sure you can
<Polterge|st> log out of Gnome and go to the terminal and delete ~/.pulse
<Polterge|st> get rid of your old settings first
<tj83> ok, so kill the config folder, got ya...
<Polterge|st> since it recreates itself
<gsker> Here's a Karmic question -- will we see xen kernels for 9.10?
<Polterge|st> oh and before you do that
<Polterge|st> do this "killall pulseaudio"
<Polterge|st> and do it until it says "no such process"
<tj83> Polterge|st, but it respawns to quickly...
<Polterge|st> you have to keep hitting the up arrow and hitting enter again
<gsker> I've been using the debian kernel trick and it seems pretty hokey. It works, but it just doesn't seem right .:-)
<Polterge|st> eventually you will kill it
<Polterge|st> then you need to look at your settings in /etc/pulse/client.conf
<bernie_> so i have to wamonths before i can maximize a window that doesn't take 30 sedconds
<Polterge|st> and also in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<tj83> Polterge|st, oddly enough this time it said no killed right away... perhaps it died indefinitely while i was out lol
<tj83> ok, what about the .confs?
<Polterge|st> I played around with a bunch of different settings in the fragment area at the bottom
<Polterge|st> enable real time priority in daemon.conf
<Polterge|st> and enable real time priority level 5
<Polterge|st> and also enable nice = -11
<Polterge|st> and enable remixing
<Polterge|st> and then enable mem-lcok
<Polterge|st> mem-lock*
<Polterge|st> memory lock rather
 * tj83 was hand writing this.... think i'll print :)
<Polterge|st> at the bottom I changed my packet and packet duration values to be 8 packets at 5 milliseconds a piece
<Polterge|st> if that doesn't work then play around with 10 - 12
<tj83> Polterge|st, can you just pastbin your .confs ?
<Polterge|st> 10 - 12 packets at 5 milliseconds a piece
<Polterge|st> yeah
<Polterge|st> hold on a moment
<tj83> TY
<Polterge|st> ok tj83 try this
<bernie_> anyone know how to fix a slow computer with Karmic?
<Polterge|st> http://pastebin.com/m57e18891   that goes in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<Polterge|st> you could just copy and paste it probably
<tj83> Polterge|st, ty i will.
<Polterge|st> and that is on the highest resampler value but is still working well for me
<Polterge|st> ok now in /etc/pulse/client.conf
<Polterge|st> ...
<bernie_> anyone know where I could get help with a slow computer with Karmic?
<billybigrigger> define slow
<Polterge|st> http://pastebin.com/m5e724d5 this is my /etc/pulse/client.conf
<tj83> Polterge|st, working now, let you know in a few many thanks
<bernie_> takes 30 seconds to maximieze a window
<billybigrigger> what are your specs?
<billybigrigger> try to disable compositing first...
<Polterge|st> oh and tj83
<billybigrigger> goto System>Preferences>Appearance
<Polterge|st> I have one other thing I can show you that might help also
<bernie_> intel embedded chipset
<billybigrigger> then goto the advanced, or effects tab, its the last on the right
<billybigrigger> and make sure none is checked
<bernie_> p4
<billybigrigger> kubuntu or ubuntu?
<bernie_> ubuntu
<billybigrigger> is compiz enabled? ie effects?
<tj83> Polterge|st, ok whats that? i created back ups or my original files, replaced with yours, i killed pulse and removed ~/.pulse
<bernie_> no compiz
<billybigrigger> check /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<billybigrigger> try and use the "vesa" driver
<Polterge|st> pl tj83 here is the last config
<Polterge|st> put this in /etc/asound.conf     http://pastebin.com/m4ac416b8
<tj83> billybigrigger, compiz will have effects under vesa?
<Polterge|st> tj83, these are the config files for tweaking out pulse
<Polterge|st> your audio quality should be a bit better by default now
<tj83> doing the last now Polterge|st i hope it helps and appreciate it
<bernie_> but then my monitor looks like crap; i won't have the proper resolution
<Polterge|st> your system is set to look for 4 speakers / channels by default now and set the pulse audio daemon to real time
<Polterge|st> that and it is set to respawn and not just die
<tj83> Polterge|st, strangely asound.conf does not exist at that path for me?
<Polterge|st> yeah the tutorial said you can create it
<tj83> ah ok.
<Polterge|st> it hasn't hurt anything on my system so far
<Polterge|st> ok now after you save those config files do this ... "sudo alsa force-reload"
<Polterge|st> or do "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart | sudo alsa force-reload"
<bernie_> anyone know how to fix a slow computer in Karmic?
<Polterge|st> those last commands are just to make sure you kill, restart, and reload the audio daemon and all of its modules
<tj83> Polterge|st, done... any restarting of x or anything like that? full reboot?
<Polterge|st> naaa
<Polterge|st> just do the command I typed above now
<Polterge|st> and then try to restart a music player and test it out
<tj83> Polterge|st, lets see :P
<Polterge|st> it may help you because after I switched to those settings it seemed to help my setup
<Polterge|st> I have almost not audio stuttering at all now except for when my system is really loaded down
<Polterge|st> and that is just because of the kernel
<tj83> Polterge|st, ok, well the applications that would not load music media still dont, but vlc did before, and still does, and yes.. quality is much better! woot
<tj83> SCORE! for Polterge|st
<Polterge|st> :)
<Polterge|st> tj83,  just keep updating now
<tj83> Polterge|st, i dont care what the other say about ya, your a good dude :P
<Polterge|st> and it should probably find more updates
<Polterge|st> hehe
<Polterge|st> thanks
<Polterge|st> lol
 * tj83 says smoke break
<Polterge|st> I was about to do the same thing
<Polterge|st> hehe
<Polterge|st> I will be back in about 10
<DKcross> pulseaudio is bad!:..
<DKcross> 2860 dk        20   0 87488 5112 3988 R   91  0.5   3:49.25 pulseaudi
<dotblank> Anyones volume control broken>?
<dotblank> or at least the applet
<dotblank> it always segfaults for me
<bernie_> anyone know how to fix slow computer with Karmic on it?
<kavurt> my karmic cannot see wireless. can someone help?
<DKcross> :\
<DKcross> bernie_,  what is the problem?
<DKcross> your computer is more slow with karmic?
<bernie_> everything is slower, a lot slower
<bernie_> stuck in molasses slow
<dotblank> is this an upgrade or full install
<bernie_> upgrade from Jaunty
<dotblank> ugh
<dotblank> yea they can be nasty
<bernie_> what can i do?
<dotblank> are your video drivers install
<dotblank> and you need to define slow
<bernie_> even typing is slow; all browers are slower
<dotblank> is compiz enabled?
<bernie_> no compiz; I have Intel embedded chipset Brookdale something...
<dotblank> hmm
<dotblank> intel drivers have been under rapid upgrade and revision
<dotblank> I run nvidia
<bernie_> every problem i have had with ubuntu is almost always associated with this stupid intel chipset
<tj83> bernie_, for a desktop 8.04 is prolly the best bet for u.
<bernie_> someone suggested to install xorg-video-2.4 for intel but i can't find it in Karmic
<bernie_> can i downgrade back to Jaunty or 8.04?
<bernie_> there is a crash report icon up top
<tj83> bernie_, i ALWAYS do clean installs. less chances of problems. just back up your stuff.
<dotblank> I guess changing the repo back and frocing versions would do it.. but
<tj83> bernie_, probably pulseaudio lol
<dotblank> I dont think its a good idea
<bernie_> what is a clean install?
<tj83> starting with a clean partition  bernie_ :)
<bernie_> like using the whole hdd
<tj83> bernie_, well, not required.... just the partition its installed to.... if you dont have multiple partitions besides swap, then you will want to offload your things to another media like an external drive or over the network to another pc, dvd's something.
<tj83> bernie_, if securing your data and partitioning are not familiar territory moving to karmic was a BAD idea.
<bernie_> what can i do then?
<tj83> bernie_, i would suggest saving your files you really want to keep and then just re-installing 8.04
<alankila> well, for the next time, I recommend making a /home partition on the harddisk. Just keep all your stuff under that, you can nuke the OS at will.
<bernie_> i don't have any data that is life threatning
<alankila> a suitable system partition is something like 6 GB or more, depending on how maximalist you are
<tj83> easily done then, pop in a 8.04 disk and on your way :) look into manually partitioning in the installer and save yourself a headache or two in the future and make some storage space
<danbhfive> bernie_: I've heard that the ubuntu installer now saves your /home directory.  But, I don't know if that's true, or if it is true for hardy
<tj83> danbhfive, its certainly NOT true unless you created an individual /home partition to begin with. and you carefully re-install.
<bernie_> my xorg.config file is bare bones; could that be athe problem
<danbhfive> tj83: well, it certainly wasn't true awhile ago, but the person who told me seemed sure of himself...
<tj83> bernie_, no, anymore the system depends very little on xorg.conf some have an entirely blank one.
<bernie_> good, i hate that thing
<tj83> danbhfive, ask him after his next install :)
<alankila> hmm. None of these iso-to-usb image writing software seem to work for me... usb-imagewriter crashed on trying to unmount a not-mounted device (maybe I should mount it so that it could unmount it, the stupid thing), and the official usb-creator just flatly refuses to work, it appears to claim it doesn't find the image file it's supposed to write and can't therefore do anything.
<danbhfive> alankila: I thought they just use isos now.  I haven't seen the .img files anymore
<bucky> Yeee Haaaw!  after putting off a kernel upgrade until now, my drive choked and couldn't read or write and after a hard shutdown and booting into the old kernel the boot screen threw me into a rescue prompt and  instructed me to run fsck manually, it fixed a few inodes
<alankila> well, it actually says "No such file or directory" as the error, but no clue which file it tried to ope
<alankila> I'm sort of *guessing* it means "the image file to write", which is actually an .iso
<alankila> unforgivable given that this is python, it would be easy to dump the actual file name it wanted to write. Not like C where writing error handling code that does anything that spit out "ERROR" makes blood come out of your ears.
<bucky> alankila, alankila did you try apt-cache show unetbootin and checkout http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<bucky> it's pretty cool
<alankila> well, let's give this one a spin.
<alankila> huh, it at least does something. What is this made with, it looks super odd... Qt?
<alankila> well, that was painless. :)
<alankila> I'm especially impressed by the fact that this worked despite I don't have qt libs and my system is 64-bit too. Has someone solved the problem of linux software distribution? What did it do, dump out a minimal environment under /tmp where it could run?
<Lars_G> Anyone here using karmic on a netbook as well?
<Lars_G> for those who are, is it me, or the last few updates (bout 5 days or so) have made the system much slower? specially switching apps, even when top shows none is taking much cpu or ram
<Lars_G> maybe a kernel change?
<grodius> hello karmic friends
<grodius> is there a wiki for upgrading jaunty to karmic?
<Vovk> you probably wanna do a clean install
<grodius> oh yeah?
<grodius> k
<Vovk> karmic is only in alpha, i doubt there's a nice procedure
<grodius> k
<grodius> have you been playing with it?
<Vovk> not at all... though i played with both gutsy and intrepid before they came out and i've always had to do a clean install...
<Vovk> if you keep a separate home partition, then it will be easy
<grodius> yea i did the upgrade to jaunty alpha and it f'd up my comp so i think your advice is sound
<Lars_G> Well on my netbook I updated from Jaunty
<grodius> oh yes?
<Vovk> nb remix?
<grodius> in the netbook build?
<Lars_G> aye nb remix
<Vovk> how is that btw? :) i've conisdered giving it to my friend
<Lars_G> very good, it's just ubuntu with 4 great apps added in
<Vovk> ah. nice. well, we run the risk of being off topic. let's get back to the karmic upgrade
<grodius> theyre watching
<grodius> lols
<Vovk> !ot | grodius
<ubottu> grodius: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Vovk> bwhahahaha
<Vovk> ok so yeah
<Vovk> tell me how your install process goes :) i don't have a spare machine to try it on ;)
<Lars_G> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Vovk> those are instructions for upgrading to jaunty...
<w4ett> GE All
<Vovk> Good Morning to you, young man
<w4ett> lol...wish I was young :)
<Vovk> i forgot that we are on the internet. everyone is a 40-50 year old white dude
<Vovk> I wonder if I can still shout at people to get off of my lawn
<w4ett> my lp profile tells all...
<levarnu> Should installing the 'kubuntu-netbook' metapackage on a UNR install make all the necessary changes to switch...and has anyone tried it?
<Vovk> err
<Vovk> what you will end up with
<Vovk> will be both
<Vovk> KDE and Gnome, and all their applications installed
<levarnu> true, but the UNR items won't be running or will I need to manually back those specific items out
<Vovk> levarnu, I think it will load the gtk libraries and whatnot when you start the netbook. hold on one second
<levarnu> I've got the space for both
<Vovk> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde will remove all gnome stuff from your normal ubuntu 9.04 install
<Vovk> i dunno about the netbook remix
<Vovk> If you have space, that's great. it still might make your computer slower though by loading unneeded libraries
<levarnu> Yea, that's what I was wondering is if it'd still be loading unassociated items.
<Vovk> levarnu, it will i think
<levarnu> I might as well save the partitions and do another install to be clean...just hadn't heard about the activity with KNE until a couple hours ago
<levarnu> thought it might be interesting to see the kde approach to netbooks
<danbhfive> careful with the psychocats on unr, as the command install kubuntu-desktop
<levarnu> ah, good point. althought, given the changes between 9.10 and 9.04 I'm pretty hesitant on those instructions. It's bookmarked though...looks thorough
<DanaG> grr, stupid Deluge..... the 'move storage' thingy doesn't work.
<histo> Awesome quakelive finally for linux
<bucky> awsome
<histo> I'm posting to the forums about it now. I've been away from gaming for a while
<histo> Now I have a reason to be up all night
<histo> All we need now is the impact vest from tngames.com working with quakelive
<histo> whoops imenat to be in offtopic
<frybye> Hi - any good sources for dual-boot installation problems K.Koala and win7?
<DanaG> I also wish quakelive had a no-account-required spectator mode, so I could see how it performs.
<stlsaint> frybye, the forums are the best to trouble shoot issues
<bjsnider> frybye, probably should install windows first, then install linux. that should probably eliminate dual-boot issues
<frybye> bjs... I had win7 up and running real nice - tried an automated dual-boot install with 9.10 alpha5 and spent sunday re-installing win7 after it was not accessable and I dont know enough linux/grub stuff to repair...
<stlsaint> bjsnider, there are alot of factors with that tho...how many hdd, etc etc
<frybye> I will probably just have to wait till kk is final and hope it works right then...
<stlsaint> frybye, remember that yes karmic isnt yet fully stable...
<frybye> stlsaint: yeah of course.. that is why I was not really annoyed at what happened... I took a risk and it pooped - my fault...
<stlsaint> but yea make sure to have windows installed first than add ubuntu so to prevent you from having to write grub to mbr
<frybye> on the other hand I think if ubuntu is to have a chance to gain a foothold - or a better one with the mass of consumers - a smooth automated dual boot install is very important...
<frybye> stlsaint: yep i am aware that that way round it is generally much simpler - but this time it still fried up...
<stlsaint> frybye, yes ubuntu is VERY smooth to dual install...matter-a-fact you can import your windows profile into ubuntu so you can have all your music,pics, docu, etc etc
<frybye> hmmm... nice to hear it - here it just left me a system where I could no longer boot to win7 at all...
<stlsaint> how is your rig setup?
<stlsaint> how many hdd i mean?
<frybye> one sata 250GB...
<stlsaint> are you knowledgeable on partitions?
<frybye> it has a ntfs part with the win7 on it - and apparently some legacy bits when I run gparted from the live disk...
<frybye> no not really - that is my problem... not enough background knowledge to do a manual install on my own...
<Autumn> so.. quick question... Palimpsest is warning me that my HD is failing. How valid/reliable are those warnings? If true, that might explain some problems I'm having with my system.
<frybye> but on the other hand I have 2 pc's here able to access the net... if/when I find a knowledgable person who has time interest to walk me thru the install step by step - then I can run irc on the other pc to do that...
<stlsaint> Autumn, what kind of issues you having?
<stlsaint> frybye, there is documentation for dual booting...wait one please
<Autumn> Video buffering issues, slowness, programs hanging in both win7 and ubuntu 9.04 (9.10 is on my flash drive right now)
<Autumn> win7 did eat itself and complained it couldn't find a vital system file, but that could just be windows SOP
<stlsaint> frybye, here is a good place to start... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<mac_v> has anyone been able to use yahoo web chat with empathy?
<frybye> stlsaint: cool - thanx I will have a look...
<stlsaint> if consisten testing shows a bad hdd than you may want to consider a backup of your system
<stlsaint> frybye, no prob..and im sure there are many ppl willing to help with dual installs...i my self have done them many many atimes and its quite easy once you go thru it once
<Autumn> hmm... looks like I might need a new drive then. Thanks for confirming the warnings are valid
<frybye> stlsaint: the dumb thing is - I have done it a number of times myself.. incl manual install with assistance - but have a damaged (war disab-) memory and cant remember the prev. details.. will study the stuff you refered too first.. brb
<stlsaint> k
<stlsaint> Autumn, no prob
<stlsaint> mac_v, not a empathy user myself...have you considered pidgin
<mac_v> stlsaint: oh... didnt try , does it work in pidgin for you?
<stlsaint> you mean use yahoo instant messenger? if so than yes it does..there are some changes you may need to make if your willing!
<frybye> bye for now - thanks for tips...
<stlsaint> frybye later
<stlsaint> mac_v, i guess yahoo had some server issues with using pidgin but it can be fixed and i use yahoo with pidgin now all the time...its my main client
<mac_v> stlsaint: oh...good to know... thanks
 * mac_v downloading
<stlsaint> where are you downloading from? hopefully synap
<Spider21> anyone with grub2 experiance
<mac_v> stlsaint: yup good ol' synaptic :)
<stlsaint> Spider21, have you seen the grub2 manual?
<mac_v> !grub2 > Spider21
<ubottu> Spider21, please see my private message
<mpontillo>  /msg ubottu grub2
<mac_v> hehe ;)
<mpontillo> heh - oops, I like to know what ubottu would have said if I come across a new one ;)
<Spider21> lol
<Spider21> *new to the linux world* and trying to run before i walk lol
<mac_v> Spider21: BTW , what is the problem ?/
<stlsaint> mac_v, you may have to re-install at some point
<mac_v> stlsaint: huh? reinstall pidgin?
<Spider21> ok... hopefully i communicate this right
<stlsaint> yes i dont think the one from synap is fully working with yahoo yet
<stlsaint> may want to hold off on that as you will go thru a differnt way with me
<stlsaint> brb
<mac_v> stlsaint: hmm...
<Spider21> ok right now i have cd.1 for running ubuntu live i can also install from it clearly cd2 is kubuntu cuz im not sure what one i like better lol, i also use either of them for fixing windows boxes, cd3 is a copy of windows xp for when i reformat someones pc cd4. is vista it would be awesome if i could take all these isos that i used to burn all these cds and boot to a usb key and have them all listed on there USING GRUB2 i know its poss
<Spider21>  other programs
<Spider21> but im a knuckle head and want to use grub2 :D plus i want to learn something in the process
<mac_v> Spider21: you want to install the 4 iso's to a usb stick?
<Spider21> no
<Spider21> just have them sitting there to boot
<Spider21> read only
<mac_v> Spider21: that i'm not sure is possible ;) , but maybe there is a way to hack it
<Spider21> whats not possible the windows isos or the linux style iso's
<mpontillo> Spider21: interesting question. you might read http://michael-prokop.at/blog/2009/05/25/boot-an-iso-via-grub2/ to get started. probably #grub is the right channel if you have questions though
<Spider21> well well wouldnt that make sence lol
<Spider21> sorry for such noob questions
<Spider21> oh and already read that one lol i have been resarching this for a few days now my poor heads getting a sore spot on it from all the banging onto the desk lol
<Spider21> www.hak5.org/episodes/episode-524 is SORTA what i want to do
<Spider21> if i knew ANYTHING about linux this might work for me www.panticz.de/multibootusb
<Spider21> im having trouble just installing grub2 to my usb
<mac_v> Spider21: see mpontillo's link , thats the kind of hack i was thinking about , it should work
<stlsaint> Spider21, heres a manual on Grub2...maybe it can give a few pointers... http://grub.enbug.org/Manual
<mpontillo> If I'm reading the comments right on that post correctly, what Spider21 is asking for is probably not possible - because the chained bootloader (loopback .iso image) would not have the logic to continue booting (reading its image data from the looped back iso image it's on)
<Spider21> what post mpontillo
<mpontillo> Spider21: the first one I linked. I was watching the video from hak5 that you linked. 7:00 in it starts getting iteresting, but they are using Windows tools (pe2usb so far) to start off with... not sure what the Linux equivalents are
<Spider21> i have all sorts of tabs open in chrome all with similar things to what i wish to accomplish but all the *tutorials* seem to assume u have more than the basics of linux knowledge and im not sure i even have the basics so i may be trying to run before i can crawl lol
<mpontillo> the guy is using Windows to install grub - oh the horrors ;) I'm trying to see if I can follow how he makes this work...
<Spider21>  i know thats why i want to use linux and install grub2 from ubuntu but im to retarted after u watch the video look at second link
<Spider21> http://www.panticz.de/multibootusb
<mpontillo> Spider21: why not try it the way a legacy-grub tutorial tells you how to do it, then try to move it to grub2 when you're done?
<Spider21> u mean upgrade it from legacy? i attempted to do that today.... successfully updated my ubuntu install to grub 2 lol thats about all the progress i made
<mpontillo> I mean for your USB project - so it's not so daunting to learn all at once. 13:30 in - sounds like the way he gets around the "loopback boot loader" problem is to extract the contents of the .iso (maybe on-the-fly)
<Spider21> yeah but in grub .95 i belive it was they added iso9660 support and all i have read about grub2 says this is possible
<Spider21> http://diliman-networks.com/?page_id=21 makes it seem SOOOOO easy..... damn windoze for infecting my brain at such an early age
<Spider21> its like learning another language
<mpontillo> Spider21, the video leads me to believe that it may not be possible to add your Windows image to the "multi USB stick". but that's okay, this is #ubuntu+1; I wouldn't recommend you do that anyway ;)
<mpontillo> he uses a Windows version of a tool from this Linux distro http://www.slitaz.org/en/get/ (TazUSB) to create bootable images of Linux distros that get extracted on the fly.
<Spider21> hummm ok thanks for your input mpontillo
<Spider21> goodnight all
<taneli> what is this: WARNING: WARNING: /usr/share/pyshared/lsb_release.py is linked but does not belong to any package.
<maxb> Fairly benign, a misfeature of python-support
<MindVirus> What is startup-manager and is it recommended to keep on the system?
<MindVirus> Anyone know?
<virtuald> mindvirus: it's just a gui to /etc/default/grub
<MindVirus> virtuald: Ahh, OK. I don't want to have the grub package installed on my computer and startupmanager pulls it in as a dependency so I figured I'd remove both.
<virtuald> if you have upgraded to grub 2 you can probably do that safely
<MindVirus> virtuald: I did.
<MindVirus> virtuald: does startup-manager function with grub2?
<virtuald> yes
<MindVirus> virtuald: do you know then why does startup-manager have grub as a dep?
<virtuald> no i don't know that :)
<MindVirus> :)
<virtuald> maybe it works with both
<MindVirus> Perhaps but the problem isn't its functionality.
<virtuald> but should be grub || grub-pc or something then
<MindVirus> grub-pc is grub2 AFAIK.
<virtuald> yeah
<MindVirus> What does that line mean?
<MindVirus> grub, if not grub then grub-pc?
<MindVirus> "||" tells me "or".
<MindVirus> But that "?" throws me off.
<virtuald> i meant just grub or grub 2
<MindVirus> I see.
<virtuald> jag hatar den byråkrati
<virtuald> wrong channel :>
<Polterge|st> ok I have a new issue
<Polterge|st> the gnome-power-manager didn't completely install a moment ago because the computer froze up
<Polterge|st> I had to reboot in the middle of that
<Polterge|st> how do I reinstall the Gnome power manager so that I can correctly install its default settings ?
<Polterge|st> my gnome-panel theme disappeared and it went back to that bland color
<Polterge|st> and all windows did too
<Polterge|st> ok I solved my problem
<Polterge|st> just went into my folder where archives are cached and reinstalled the package and it fixed the settings
<vigo> Is alpha5 on the upstream?
<dto> hello vigo.
<vigo> Hello dto
<vigo> How are you at this time?
<dto> i'm doing well.
<dto> enjoying ubuntu_1
<dto> +1
<dto> especially the way Sound Preferences has changed.
<vigo> That is nice.
<dto> i have 2 positions for the laptop in this room: in my comfy chair, where i use the built-in audio with speakers or headphones, and on the desk where i plug into a hub with a nice outboard USB audio from M-Audio
<vigo> I think I did state that it is a learning curve, is mainly forgetting and then learning the easy or proper way to enjoy.
<dto> and M-audio speakers.
<dto> the new system makes it easier to switch audio devices.
<dto> i am noticing one odd thing, which is that the media buttons sometimes have a long lag before their action happens
<vigo> dto: Have you looked at the MyThbuntu packages?
<dto> for example i turn up or down the volume knob, usually it just works, but sometimes it lags and the rhythmbox window hangs, (music not interrupted though)
<vigo> Or Ubuntu Studio, I forget wich way that is going now.
<dto> i should check them out.
<dto> i did try ubuntu studio with 9.04 recently but had problems
<vigo> They have Jack and such already in and ready to go.
<vigo> dto: Yeah, I had the same error with the 9.04,
<dto> i will check it out. unfortunately i'm kind of waiting on linux fixes for this laptop, whatever is wrong with it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-rt/+bug/425358
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 425358 in linux-rt "[karmic] realtime kernel 2.6.31 hangs on boot for several minutes, then hangs with X before login" [Undecided,New]
<vigo> Reverted to 8.04 and waiting on 9.10 now.
<vigo> oh whoops! I forgot to update this morning....
<daemonk> hi all, I want to upgrade to koamic today, I know it is not production but is it relatively stable?
<ActionParsnip> daemonk: its not bad here. If you can fix your own issues then its not so bad. There are teething problems
<daemonk> ok, I am happy with tweaking and fixing etc.
<vigo> Is fun
<daemonk> as long as I can still use my machine
<ActionParsnip> then have a ball
<daemonk> k great
<daemonk> all the motivation I need ;)
<daemonk> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> daemonk: how do you mean "how long can I still use my machine"?
<vigo> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<daemonk> as long, I still want to use my machine but apreciate that this is not a production release
<vigo> had to do that, just for funzies.
<daemonk> kewl I will rsync to a server I have all my data
<daemonk> hehe
<ActionParsnip> you can use it just fine, you will also upgrade seamlessly to the release candidate
<daemonk> excellent thanks!
<vigo> I just grabbed the updates FAST.
<vigo> server must be on that newest AND, 6 core , the specs still amaze me.
<ActionParsnip> vigo: can be trounced with server clusters
<ActionParsnip> vigo: wanna see a silly computer spec?
<vigo> Yes!
<dto> lots of updates this morning in synaptic. what's new?
<ActionParsnip> vigo: takes 5 weeks to boot: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1185629/Met-office-unveils-UKs-powerful-supercomputer-admits-weather-forecasts-WRONG.html
<vigo> Pidgeon
<dto> this is exciting for me because it's a chance to help get the new ubuntu working on this laptop.
<dto> i.e. help (in some small way) with development
<vigo> ActionParsnip: Love that photo, the tech looks befuddled.
<ActionParsnip> little bit, its a beast though
<sque> Hello, is it a way to disable KMS?
<sque> is there*
<dto> vigo: a (somewhat blurry) pic of my shiny new ubuntu+1 laptop :)
<vigo> There was one on flickr or some thing of a homeade server, was like 8 PCs with boards exposed on some Lowes Pine shelves, crude but effective.
<vigo> sque: I do not know KMS, but I am pretty sure there is, there is a way to disable anything, still looking.
<dto> vigo: oops, forgot to paste link: http://imagebin.ca/view/TX5b2vQ.html
<vigo> sque: This may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1162930.html
<vigo> dto: Thank you, how long have you played Keys?
<alteregoa> shiny happy ubunty
<dto> since i was a kid. i don't do it very well tho :)
<alteregoa> ddate
<dto> vigo: i'd like to get karmic installed on my other box.
<alteregoa> hmm sweetmorn, the 32nd day of bureaucracy in the yold 3175
<vigo> I just gave my Hammond Lowery to a church, they needed it more than I did.
<sque> vigo, thank you!
<alteregoa> heh
<alteregoa> why the hell ubuntu wants to install lilo?
<alteregoa> i use grub2
<vigo> alteregoa: Got some RPMs or something installed?
<alteregoa> no
<dto> vigo: my other box is this: http://dto.github.com/notebook/karmapod.html
<alteregoa> it said to install lilo mbr
<vigo> Ubuntu uses GRUB, do you dual boot with freeBSD or somesuch?
<alteregoa> no i got a dualboot with vista
<alteregoa> i updated to grub2 3 days ago
<alteregoa> lilo would mash up my system
<ActionParsnip> alteregoa: grub2 may be surplus, gru2 offers a lot of functionality. lilo is a simpler beast
<alteregoa> yeah but why the hell the package manager tries to install lilo
<vigo> I have Fedora and BSD on other HDDs on this box. Have had issues with Lilo, but they were fixed.
<alteregoa> i don't care about lilo
<alteregoa> i have GRUB2
<ActionParsnip> alteregoa: then uninstall it
<alteregoa> its not installed
<vigo> purge the beast
<alteregoa> the package manager automaticly selected lilo and mbr
<alteregoa> such a weedhead manipulated the package manager stuff
<ActionParsnip> log a bug, lilo being a dep of a package is very weird
<vigo> Very strange
<dto> vigo: this volume knob hang also temporarily hangs emacs... repeatably, emacs won't respond and won't refresh its screen
<dto> i assume there is already a rhythmbox bug filed
<iamleneko> hi
<alteregoa> how can i block this lilo package from upstream?
<dto> hi iamleneko
<iamleneko> how is this karmic version ? i was wondering how it fix the problem with intel chipset ?
<ActionParsnip> iamleneko: works fine here, only 2 issues so far
<ActionParsnip> managed to fix bot
<ActionParsnip> h
<iamleneko> damn i want to try it... but too afraid it would break more my system as it is already
<vigo> I have to fix my bicycle now, back in a byte...
<ActionParsnip> iamleneko: if you are ok at fixing your own issue and dont mind loggin bugs then go for it
<ActionParsnip> iamleneko: you could buy a 4Gb USB stick and install to that
<ActionParsnip> iamleneko: leaves your internal drive alone then ;)
<iamleneko> could be an idea
<Twigathy> http://paste.lisp.org/display/86753 <-- Kernel oops :-(
<ActionParsnip> does anyone have the gru2 activity where it never times out and boots option #1?
<ActionParsnip> s/gru/grub
<mac_v> hrm! anyone know the command for only removing the execute bits for files inside a folder *and* subfolders
<ActionParsnip> mac_v: sudo chmod -R a-x o-x g-x <folder>    possibly, create some dummy data to test first
<ActionParsnip> mac_v: outside of the folder you intend to work on
<dto> hey. when i plug in a USB audio device, rhythmbox switches to playing on it within a few seconds, without missing a note. 1. impressive 2. is this intended?
<dto> i.e. can i turn off that behavior if i need to?
<mac_v> ActionParsnip: hrm... :( damn it always ends up messing the subfolders !
<mac_v> removes the directory bit!
<dto> mac_v: what about this
<dto> mac_v: find dir | xargs chmod a-x o-x g-x
 * dto loves xargs :)
<mac_v> hrm , still same problem
<Ian_Corne> update ate my /etc/dbus-1/system.d/gdm.conf
<Ian_Corne> or maybe it was my power failure during update
<dto> mac_v: there may be an option to find that excludes dirs.
<mac_v> dto: finding is easy... but changing all at once seems the tough
<mac_v> part
<Dr_Willis> # Script to fix permissions on all dirs below current dir. *make the dirs exeutable *
<Dr_Willis> find -type d -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 755
<Dr_Willis> # You may need to run this script several times if nested dirs are not allowing other dirs to be read.
<Dr_Willis> thats some script i found online somewhere. :)
<ActionParsnip> 755, not 750?
<Dr_Willis> use whatever # ya want
<Dr_Willis> thats the easy part. :)
<naught101> anyone else noticed that the open/save dialogue is REALLY slow in openoffice in karmic?
<BluesKaj> hiyas folks
<Bounga> hi
<Bounga> I've got a strange problem using karmic
<IdleOne> morning BluesKaj
<IdleOne> welcome Bounga
<Bounga> I want to do an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade but I've got the following error :
<Bounga> pkg: warning: obsolete option '--print-installation-architecture', please use '--print-architecture' instead.
<Bounga> Setting up libsepol1 (2.0.37-1) ...
<Bounga> any clue ?
<kklimonda> it's a warning
<Dr_Willis> proberly a pacjage bug that will get fixed
 * Dr_Willis does his daily update/upgrade to see
<Bounga> ok but why do the upgrade stops?
<Bounga> sorry for the 3 coming lines :
<Bounga> init: Not being executed as init
<Bounga> dpkg: error processing libsepol1 (--configure):
<Pici> Check to see if a bug is logged for that, if there isnt, log one.
<Bounga>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Pici> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Bounga> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> update/upgraded here - dident see that warning/message.. perhaps i dont have that lib installed.
<IdleOne> Bounga: yes
<Bounga> can't find anything about libsepol1
<Dr_Willis> !info libsepol1
<ubottu> libsepol1 (source: libsepol): Security Enhanced Linux policy library for changing policy binaries. In component main, is required. Version 2.0.37-1 (karmic), package size 121 kB, installed size 308 kB
<Dr_Willis> So its a required lib..so it has to be installed here..  i just update/upgraded and dident have that warning.
<Dr_Willis>  a warning shouldent stop the other upgrades either
<Dr_Willis> try doing another
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_Willis> see if it happens again
<Bounga> that's what I'm doing since this morning
<Bounga> can't understand what's happening
<BluesKaj> hi IdleOne
<BluesKaj> was getting some breakfgast
<IdleOne> what did you bring us?
<Bounga> the error happen during libsepol1 setup
<BluesKaj> ham,eggs & toast
<Paradoxx> Does anyone know where I can find the empathy configuration file?
<Dr_Willis> some wher ein the users home. :) perhaps in .config/*
<herenbdy> is it possible to revert an update? I think a libxine update this morning broke my audio
<herenbdy> or some other file that was updated
<Dr_Willis> 'some other' :) that is going to be the hard part... figureing out what.
<Bounga> can it be because I'm dis-upgrading from intrepid to karmic?
<Dr_Willis> could be.
<Dr_Willis> I only do clean installs..
<Pici> Bounga: directly from intrepid to karmic? Or did you go through Jaunty first?
<Bounga> Pici: no I did not gone through Jaunty
<Pici> Bounga: Well that could cause a problem then.  You need to go through the intermediary releases when you upgrade.
<herenbdy> libxine1-bin, libxsine1-console, libxine1, libxine1-ffmpeg were the only multimedia related packages I updated this morning
<herenbdy> I had audio working last night :(
<Bounga> Pici: can I do this now?
<Pici> Bounga: If you've half-upgraded to Karmic then I don't think a Jaunty 'upgrade' would even work properly.
<IdleOne> sick and tired of idiots asking dumb questions and getting mad when they cant figure it out
<Dr_Willis> :)
<IdleOne> he can set the prefs for an addon and I'm the one who doesnt know
<IdleOne> cant*
<IdleOne> </rant>
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. alwways ask on save.. rembers where i last told somthing to save .. here...
<qzio> anyone else then me having trouble with ruby-enterprise-edition and 9.10? Date.new fails with error "invalid date"
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: I do the same
<znienpanne> hello
<znienpanne> i tried to get static ip and i can't connect to internet network
<znienpanne> can i hav the etc/networks/interfaces file with a pastebin please (i forgot to save it)
<znienpanne> im on minimal installation with gnome-network-admin and it looks bugged it gives me error i can't modify the setup
<znienpanne> :o(
<znienpanne> no luck for me sorry to disturb
<Pici> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<znienpanne> i already search in differents way in english and french but nothings works
<znienpanne> thank you Pici for answering
<znienpanne> im just looking for the default file, if somebody can paste it to me it will be wonderfull, thank you all .
<frybye> Hi - after installing 9.10 to a vmware workstation - what do I need to do to sort of keep it there when the system tells me to re-boot (this is my first time with vmware - I know nothing...)
<arand> frybye: "sort of keep it there" ??
<frybye> well when I re-start it will re-start the REAL pc or ??
<arand> If you press restart inside the virtual PC it will only restart the virtual PC.
<frybye> the installation of 9.10 is telling me it needs to restart - oh I C.. thanks...
<frybye> and vmware is telling me I should install tools - after logging into the ubuntu - is that a good idea...?
<arand> frybye: You will have acess to some handy integration features, e.g. auto-capture/release the mouse as you move it over the machine window... shared folders... I think.
<dns53> frybye it allows you to do things like shut down the machine from the vmware console etc
<frybye> oh good .. and (excuse my ignorance...) but will the ubuntu installation somehow survive shutting down the vm workstation???
<JMFTheVCI> frybye: the VMware tools adds features and better (virtual) hardware support. Always a good idea.
<dns53> you can shut it down from inside your vm like normal
<JMFTheVCI> frybye: A VM is just like a PC. If you can reboot a PC you can reboot a VM. THe difference is that the VM is running on virtual hardware running on top of physical hardware. What you do in the VM has no impact (other thank taking up some performance) on the physical PC>
<frybye> the k.koala seems to hve frozen with just the brown stripy background - and vmware is giving me a load of complex instructions i hardly understand about mounting a virtual cd drive etc... hmmm
<arand> frybye: unless you've set it as non-paersistent, everything written "to disk" in the VM will remain when you shut it down. (The data is stored on a large file which acts as a virtual hard disk).
<JMFTheVCI> Have you connected the .ISO file to the VM? The VM can see .ISO files, as well as the PC's physical CD drive if required, as CDROMs
<jeroen-> I have an almost working Karmic netbook remix on a Asus Eee 1101HA
<frybye> Hmm.. i cant do anything within the karma cos it has nothing but this background and no icons no menus nothing...
<jeroen-> only resume after suspen + bluetooth won't work
<JMFTheVCI> frybye: restart the VM. It can;t hurt.
<jeroen-> both worked in jaunty
<jeroen-> but in jaunty wireless and wired network didnt work
<frybye> ok I try... eh just close the window or...?
<JMFTheVCI> If necessary, boot the VMs OS into safe/debug mode and at the terminal run through the VMtools installation.
<jeroen-> has someone a fix already?
<frybye> i c now there is a power off and so on .. i can use that to re-start the vm right???
<JMFTheVCI> frybye: yup.
<znienpanne> i can't stay longer on my wife comp. somebody can paste to me a /etc/networks/interfaces  (the default one)  file please ?
<frybye> ok its working ok now - how do I mount the virtual cd???
<frybye> ok it just did it.. heheh
<JMFTheVCI> znienpanne: auto lo
<JMFTheVCI> iface lo inet loopback
<znienpanne> it does not work
<znienpanne> i can't stay longer thank you very much all
<Bounga> is there a way to make apt thinks that latest version of libsepol1 is installed ?
<Bounga> I was thinking of /var/lib/dpkg/status file ///
<frybye> JMFTheVCI: how do I do this vmware tools install from the rpm... does it have to be done with a terminal...
<JMFTheVCI> There are two choices. RPM can be ignored. Copy the other tgz package to /tmp. Then do: tar -zvxf <package.tgz>
<Bounga> foudn a way to bypass this "bug"
<JMFTheVCI> frybye: once unpacked, cd into the created directory and then run the vmware-tools-install.sh (or whatever) script. Follow the prompts.
<Bounga> many thanks for your help
<rohdef> I'm having trouble getting a shared printer to work between two Karmic boxes. I have enabled printer sharing, shared the printer and restarted cups. I can access cups settings via 192.168.0.193:631, but the config utility can't find the printer no matter how I do it
<frybye> I have landed in a circular thing where the terminal is telling me that non of the pre-built vmghfs modules for vmware tools is suitable for your running kernel and do i ant to build the module and I need a c compiler etc.. eh??
<frybye> am lost...
<Dr_Willis> rohdef:  so it works on one printer? or dosent work at all ?
<Dr_Willis> frybye:  you need to install the build-essentials package to have a compiler.
<frybye> Dr_Willis: ok i go do that.. thanks...
<rohdef> Dr_Willis, I can't test other printers here, but it have worked with windows shares before at least, and I can confirm the printer is working on both boxes if connected directly
<rohdef> frybye, you probably need to patch VMWare modules, they're most likely not upgraded for the current kernel
<Dr_Willis> rohdef:  i had issue where it wouldent even see my usb printer..
<rohdef> Dr_Willis, seems hp_lib handles that perfect
<frybye> rohdef: is it possible that somebody has already constructed a fully patched k.koala ready to use in vmware someplace???
<frybye> that I could somehow i m p o r t??
<roscoe_> rohdef: I have a Brother laser printer that is hooked up wirelessly, jaunty picked it up really well, karmic not so. but I was presented with two options, one worked the other did not.
<rohdef> frybye, not to my knowledge, frankly vmware is a pain when the modules isn't up to date, works like a dream when they are. I ended up switching to virtualbox, because of too much trouble
<frybye> I guess i will just wait a bit and see if the support comes along... bye for now...
<rohdef> :( annoying I had to give those news to him, but unfortunately the truth
<mikejet> Is there a way to configure Update Manager to check every tuesday morning?
<BluesKaj> mikejet, this isn't windows , one can update everyday or more often if you wish
<Dr_Willis> I found vmware too much hassles  a few releases back.. and use vbirtulbox now.
<Dr_Willis> mikejet:  with alpha testing.. you proberly want to update daily
<rohdef> mikejet, I agree with Dr_Willis
<BluesKaj> windows updates on tuesdays
<Dr_Willis> every time i load up windows.. it wants me to update/reboot/update more....
<Dr_Willis> then reboot..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<rohdef> if you're a fan of updates the svn builds is the way :p
<__iTroll> anyone got madwifi working on karmic?
<rohdef> __iTroll, odds are you don't need to
<__iTroll> rohdef: having problems with injection on ath5k
<rohdef> with my wifi card it just worked, even though its for the madwifi thingie, might be madwifi in the background, but not sure
<__iTroll> rohdef: works for me too, injection doesnt
<rohdef> __iTroll, I don't think I can help there, sorry mate :(
<__iTroll> rohdef: lol np, i built madwifi from svn and it doesnt seem to work, wondering if someone here knew of a known issue with this
<Polterge|st> I have to figure out a way to make my gnome-volume-control icon stop disappearing
<Polterge|st> audio is working pretty well for me right now
<Polterge|st> that icon won't stay up there though
<Polterge|st> and the other thing I would like to do is find some video performance tweaks for Ubuntu with the nvidia drivers
<Polterge|st> my xorg.conf is tweaked out but I want to buffer video playback performance better or something
<Polterge|st>  
<Polterge|st>           
<herenbdy> heya, why is the doxygen-gui package not in karmic, but it's in all the previous versions?
<herenbdy> rather it is, but it says "no installation candidate"
<foormea> hi
<eagles0513875> !hi | foormea
<ubottu> foormea: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<foormea> i managed to have my nvidia working through kde-jockey, but i'm wondering, where do the config file ends now??
<eagles0513875> foormea: all config files will end up somewhere in /etc
<eagles0513875> thats configureation files for all programs
<foormea> ok no before i activated the nvidia there was no xorg.conf
<foormea> kde-jockey created one
<foormea> with the strict minimum
<foormea> that's interesting
<gnomefreak> that is expected
<debfx> can I somehow tell hal to ignore a wlan killswitch?
<eternal_p> morning all...does anyone have an issue with CPU constantly high/my fun running full power all day?
<rohdef> eternal_p, negative
<foormea> eternal_p: i don't think i have
<rohdef> here at least :)
<foormea> gnomefreak: why is it expected?
<gnomefreak> foormea: 9.10 uses failsafe drivers until you enable the non-free drivers
<eternal_p> dang...system monitor is showing 60% cpu time on both my cpus, with nothing showing in processes (at that %)
<gnomefreak> failsafe doesnt need an xorg file IIRC
<foormea> gnomefreak: so xorg.conf will still be in use for non-failsafe/specific drivers?
<gnomefreak> foormea: right
<eternal_p> well, gconf-2 seems to be at 20$
<eternal_p> $
<foormea> gnomefreak: ok :)
<eternal_p> %
<eternal_p> dang :)
<gnomefreak> foormea: installing them without jockey/envy im not sure about. it is preferred to use either one of those apps
<foormea> gnomefreak: well what the jockey does apparently is just install the package and append/modify the correct lines to xorg.conf
 * gnomefreak away for a few
<foormea> i never used jockey before karmic. anyway..
<gnomefreak> foormea: that is why we suggest you use it
<gnomefreak> also enables compiz using jockey but im not here for a few
<dupondje> I'm searching software to make a network diagram
<dupondje> can somebody reccomend me anything ? ;)
<Dr_Willis> dupondje:  dia perhaps.. thers other tools.. check the package manager
<Dr_Willis> ive also seen some  for windows (that work in wine) that scan/show network topology
<daemonk> hi all, happily and successfully got my karmic installation going
<daemonk> awesome work , looks great
<daemonk> whats the deal with ibus, I went to the site and there is very little information
<maxagaz_> hi
<maxagaz_> is mysql-server stable on karmic ?
<maxagaz_> i need to install mysql 5.1 on hardy
<maxagaz_> is it reasonable to put the sources.list of karmic just the time to install mysql 5.1 and its dependances ?
<Ian_Corne> lol maxagaz_
<maxagaz_> Ian_Corne, what's so funny ?
<Ian_Corne> The following packages have been kept back: mysql-server xvidcap
<Ian_Corne> The following packages wi
<maxagaz_> ?
<ph33r> hi do we have gdm theme support in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<ph33r> anyone?
<ph33r> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<Pici> ph33r: I didn't think there was support since gdm was pretty much rewritten, but I could be wrong. I don't have Xorg where I am currently to check.
<ph33r> it worked till 9.04
<Pici> I thought gdm themes were working fine in 9.04
<ph33r> yes it did
<ph33r> so will it work in 9.10?
<guillaume> HALP
<guillaume> still having a problem with my LaTeX setup
<billybigrigger> anyone here testing karmic in a vm?
<guillaume> real men test Karmic on prod machines
<billybigrigger> i get the grub splash, pick my kernel, and right back to a console, no usplash
<guillaume> and suffer LaTeX breakage
<maxagaz_> whre is the package perlapi for karmic ?
<billybigrigger> maxagaz_, use package search
<billybigrigger> you need perl-base
<billybigrigger> gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<billybigrigger> err
<billybigrigger> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/perlapi-5.10.0
<guillaume> perlapi-5.10.0
<guillaume> damn, too slow
<commander_> are they going to have it work with blackberries?
<Pici> ph33r: It looks like the rewrite of GDM only allows you to pick a background and gtk theme, not anything like the old GDM themes that worked on preview versions. See bug 395299 for more.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395299 in gdm "gdm 2.26 has no graphical configuration tool" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395299
<ph33r> Pici: aww, we should stick with old gdm then :) or atleast have the option
<maxagaz_> billybigrigger, thanks
<maxagaz_> billybigrigger, i need mysql-server 5.1 on hardy, do you think it's a good idea to install karmic packages ?
<billybigrigger> no
<arand> The little choppy white thingy when gdm/gnome loads, is that really supposed to look like that?
<billybigrigger> yeah
<billybigrigger> for now
<billybigrigger> that's xsplash's "throbber" :P
<DanaG> oh yeah, and they forgot to change the gdm background to match the xsplash background.
<DanaG> I'm using the xsplash-dev ppa (I think that's  the name).
<arand> hmm, this whole "seamless boot" seems somewhat uglier that what we had before, at least for now. It flashes chops and flips...
<DanaG> yeah.
<DanaG> And it's especially bad if you've customized your gdm wallpaper.
<DanaG> It flips between black -> xsplash -> gdm -> xsplash -> gdm-wallpaper -> user-wallpaper.
<DanaG> yeah, it actually goes BACK to the gdm wallpaper for a moment.  Looks really bad.
<DanaG> What I think it should do: it should match the second xsplash instance to the gdm user's wallpaper.
<billybigrigger> anyone played with 'service pack creator'
<billybigrigger> ?
<billybigrigger> Apps>System Tools>Service Pack Creator
<maxagaz_> billybigrigger, what should i do then ?
<arvind_khadri> hi, i get an error on login that one of my disks has failed, reason being bad sectors, how do i remove it
<arand> arvind_khadri: generally an fsck of the filesystem in question will mark the bad sector and simply not write to it. Otherwise, you could reformat the disk and use disk vendor tools to disable the bad sector more permanently.
<arvind_khadri> arand, can i run a fsck on the whole block, or i must run it partition by partiton?
<DanaG> <insert rant about how stupid the name "palimpsest" is>
<DanaG> =þ
<arvind_khadri> DanaG, +1 , it suddenly pops up, and doesnt go at all, sucks
<DanaG> !google palimpsest
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alteregoa> [Google] #1 Palimpsest - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palimpsest )
<alteregoa> [Google] Desc: A palimpsest is a manuscript page from a scroll or book that has been scraped off and used again. The word "palimpsest" comes through Latin from Greek À±Â»Â¹Â½ ...
<DanaG> Yeah, that's a HORRIBLY obscure name.
<arand> arvind_khadri: I don't know if you can get info about where it's located from palimpsest, but yea, you'll have to run fsck/chkdisk on a partition-basis, since you're only adressing the bad sector on a partition/filesystem-basis unless you do a complete reformat and sector disable.
<arand> At least, that's what I've come to believe.
<Crashbit> Hello, when I boot the kernel with options vga=xxxx, my screen is black, as if the fb is not working, but if I put the splash option works correctly
<Crashbit> I worked successfully with jaunty
<arand> Crashbit: I've heard that option is being deprecated (but should still work), however last time I heard it was not working in Karmic, which was a bug.
<maxagaz_> do you think it's a good idea to install jaunty packages (and dependances) of mysql 5.1 on hardy ?
<Crashbit> arand: And if it is obsolete, what is currently used to set the console to 1024x768?
<arvind_khadri> Crashbit, grub 2 doesnt need that vga=xxx, read /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Crashbit> arvind_khadri: ok
<IndyGunFreak> why was it really necessary to screw w/ grub?
<IndyGunFreak> was there something that grub didn't do, that i msised somewhow?
<IndyGunFreak> all it needs to do, is allow me to select an OS.
<kamilion> IndyGunFreak: Grub 0.97 is unsupported.
<kamilion> all new development's been done on grub2.
<IndyGunFreak> ic
<kamilion> and has been for a couple years now. It's just grub0.97's time to die.
<kamilion> Anyway... I'm trying to get the installer to give me the iscsi options, I've tried all the A5 images, but I never seem to get an option for an iscsi install.
<arvind_khadri> which package has fsck.ntfs?
<kamilion> I've tried googling for instructions, but havn't found anything useful WRT karmic's 'improved' iscsi support
<kamilion> ntfsprogs
<kamilion> and iirc it's 'ntfsfix'
<arand> And ntfsprogs doesn't actually do any checks on ntfs, it just marks it as "dirty" so that windows will force an chkdisk on it.
<arvind_khadri> kamilion, i installed ntfsprogs, but still cant find it
<arand> arvind_khadri: if you want to check ntfs, you'll have to resort to windows.
<arvind_khadri> arand, thats bad, i dont have winblows at all
<arand> arvind_khadri: but you have an ntfs partition?
<arvind_khadri> arand, ya, i used to have winblows... but now i only have linux...
<arand> arvind_khadri: In that case, there's probably a bunch of bootable windows-fix-tools CDs out there.
<arvind_khadri> arand, btw, how can i switch off palimpest
<kamilion> ntfsfix just marks a ntfs partition as clean. You'll have to chkdsk from a windows box to fix ntfs. Same with defrag.
<arand> kamilion: marks as dirty you mean.
<kamilion> no. It marks a dirty volume clean.
<kamilion> But doesn't repair it.
<arand> kamilion: no it doesn't : http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsfix
<arand> it marks it as dirty, so that windows will check it.
<kamilion> The page is mistaken. I've used the tool.
<kamilion> gnome complains the volume is dirty. I run ntfsfix. Gnome mounts the volume.
<Amaranth> if the volume is dirty you should not force it to mount
<Amaranth> but I'm guessing nftsfix just flips the bit so as a side effect it will mark dirty volumes as clean as well as the intended purpose of marking clean volumes as dirty
<arand> kamilion: hmm: manpage: ntfsfix - fix common errors and force Windows to check NTFS.
<kamilion> If you have no windows machines to check it with, your only option is a bootable PE cd or ntfsfix and copy the files to another filesystem.
<kamilion> and there's no promises your files will be intact either way.
<kamilion> Anyway, where can I find some documentation on the new iscsi root support for karmic?
<arvind_khadri> btw, how can i switch off palimpest
<kamilion> get gparted and remove palimpest?
<arand> arvind_khadri: hang on. kamilion: what on earth?
 * kamilion shrugs
<arvind_khadri> arand, i am holding on :)
<arand> Hmm, I though there would be an option in psest or in startup apps... hmmm...
<arvind_khadri> ubuntu is becoming more of a dumping ground of unwanted apps and features
<arand> arvind_khadri: info on whether your disk might be on the verge of toast I would say is quite useful. Although not if it warns semingly unecessarily, as it is now...
<mFacenet> is anybody having problems with gnome this am from the repositories
<DanaG> yeah, palimpsest is relatively useless, compared to the SMART stuff in the windows utility, Speedfan.
<arand> arvind_khadri: Nah, can't find anything.
<DanaG> It tells me that 1 bad sector is "disk approaching failure".
<DanaG> ... and yet, it says nothing about my internal drive, that's at 40% health, according to other utilities.
<arand> arvind_khadri: I guess you could just uninstall it.
<Dulak> You realize bad blocks are transparent until it's a problem?
<arvind_khadri> arand, let me see, it would have been marked with other packages
<arand> I seem to be able to remove gnome-disk-utility with no hassle.
<DanaG> Yeah, but 1 bad sector is well within normal.
<Dulak> bad sector or bad block?
<DanaG> er, block.
<DanaG> or rather, I don't remember.
<Dulak> That means you have a crapload of bad blocks, you only see them once the space the drive reserves for remapping bad blocks is full
<DanaG> I also have a drive in an external USB2+FW400+eSATA enclosure... and it only gives SMART data over USB2, oddly enough.
<DanaG> Anyway, the SMART attributes were well within the "threshold" value.
<Dulak> ]So you don't just have 1 bad block, you have a reserved area full of bad blocks, and a 1 more bad block that you can actually see now that the hidden space is full
<DanaG> Or maybe it was bad sector.
<DanaG> It's on a friend's drive; I'll check it again some time today.
<arvind_khadri> arand, but that is not removing palmipsest
<Dulak> If it's a sector that means a rather large portion of the drive is toast, not just some blocks scattered around the drive
<kamilion> yeah, I'm working with a system with bad sectors right now. Ended up masking off a 16GB partition labeled 'DAMAGED'. Rest of the drive seems to be doing okay though.
<arvind_khadri> arand, brb
<DanaG> Anyway, I'll check it again today, perhaps.
<DanaG> When I can read the data from it, my external drive says condition is "perfect".
<DanaG> heh, load/unload cycle count: 32 degrees.
<DanaG> yes, the scale on the left says degrees.
<arvind_khadri> arand, gone... :)
<kamilion> DanaG: Does the SMART work over the eSATA port?
<DanaG> Nope.
<DanaG> The enclosure is rather stupid... it has an Oxford chip that has a SATA-to-SATA bridge.
<DanaG> ... that doesn't pass all the necessary ATA commands.
<kamilion> Weird. So the enclosure's doing some kind of bridging...
<kamilion> ahaha yeah. But there's a extension for oxfords to do ATAPI over USB...
<kamilion> Hence why it works there, no doubt.
<DanaG> It should also work over Firewire, though.
<DanaG> the utility HDD Sentinel works fine, now even over eSATA, in Windows.
<DanaG> It must be doing something special.
<kamilion> Guess so.
<DanaG> I imagine it may be about the same as the ATAPI-over-USB extension.
<jeroen-> since yesterday I don't have sound anymore in karmic
<orbisvicis> how do I install a package from an unreleased version?
<orbisvicis> apt-get install openssl/karmic ?
<orbisvicis> doesnt seem to work
<genii> Good.
<orbisvicis> ?
<vega> orbisvicis: google "apt pinning for beginners"
<orbisvicis> thanks, perfect. I seemed to think it was automatic, but I guess thats for downgrades only
<alteregoa> danag: 32 degrees, a bit cold for your hdd
<DanaG> That's not the point... the point is that the LOAD CYCLE COUNT being "32 degrees".... makes no sense.
<alteregoa> yeah thats an parse error
<billybigrigger> 32 degrees isn't cold at all
<billybigrigger> are we talking C or F?
<billybigrigger> 32F i could see being cold :P
<billybigrigger> 32C isn't
<DanaG> It's a matter of incorrect legend on the left axis thingy.
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<IdleOne> afternoon ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> is anyone finding vlc mp3 playback jerky? Totem plays them fine but vlc seems to stutter
<ActionParsnip> vlc 1.0.1
<BUGabundo> hey friends
<a1> i had ubuntu 8.10 and my harddrive died, problem is in pidgin i had my freenode password saved in it then forgot it, now i want to use same username so how can i get the password again
<BUGabundo> a1: ask on #freenode
<a1> BUGabundo:  good answer
<ActionParsnip> a1: if you can acess the old drive as data then copy ~/.purple
<ActionParsnip> a1: from the old drive to the new one
<a1> ActionParsnip: cant i just read the accounts details or are they encrypted
<ActionParsnip> a1: then you need to decrypt them. ive never used it and think its a bit surplus and gets you in situations like you are in
<a1> ActionParsnip: okay, thank you
<a1> got to go guys, thanks for the help
<kepi> back on my b.s. got my username's password back, thank you dudes/dudettes
<BUGabundo> np kepi
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo: can you please remind me of the ubuntu audio support channel, I searched in the wiki and failed to find it :)
<BUGabundo> #ubuntu-audio-help aboSamoor
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: billy billy
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, what's happenin
 * BUGabundo misses cwillu and Charlie-tca
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: trying to melt my laptop
<BUGabundo> I'm on a *very* tight space
<BUGabundo> and fan is only 2cm from being blocked :)
<billybigrigger> hehe how hot is it?
<BUGabundo> $ sudo acpi -at Thermal 0: ok, 73.0 degrees C
<billybigrigger> nice!
<billybigrigger> haha, my old old laptop melted the bottom of the case, and the battery
 * kepi got to go, see you when i see u
<billybigrigger> it was pretty sweet....i never ever found out why it doesn't run anymore haha
<BUGabundo> ohhh and PA is eating all my two cores now
<billybigrigger> not here
<BUGabundo> 3rd time in 24h
<billybigrigger> ewww
<BUGabundo> guess I'll make watch -n 600 killall -9 pulseaudio just to be sure
<BUGabundo> $ sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo> I'm using the PA PPA
<billybigrigger> Installed: 1:0.9.16~test7-14-g7ca81-0ubuntu1
<billybigrigger> not i
<IndyGunFreak> i'm tempted to install 9.10...
<IndyGunFreak> but some of the audio bugs are a bit annoying
<BUGabundo> IndyGunFreak: tell me the *last* release without audio bugs please
<BUGabundo> half this # will downgrade to it, right now :D
<IndyGunFreak> BUGabundo: lol, good point, but the ones currently there are pretty annoying
<IndyGunFreak> not to mention, totem keeps crashing for some reason
<billybigrigger> im actually pretty impressed with PA lately
<BUGabundo> like ??
<IndyGunFreak> but... VLC works fine, and i use that more often than not.
<BUGabundo> not me
<BUGabundo> only PA starting eatign cpu like crazy last night
<billybigrigger> on my gentoo host, with ubuntu karmic as a guest, i'm playing 2 different mp3's both using PA output :) no problems
<BUGabundo> other then that, all fine, even mute at start is now fixed
<IndyGunFreak> pA?
<BUGabundo> vlc, totem, mplayer, splayer,
<BUGabundo> PulseAudio
<IndyGunFreak> BUGabundo: can you remove pulse and go back to alsa?
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> but NONE will encorage you to do that
 * BUGabundo gets shielded
<BUGabundo> [Ubuntuone-users] Ubuntu One is moving from ubuntuone.com to one.ubuntu.com
<BUGabundo> so all that fighting for *nothing*!
<billybigrigger> pfft
<billybigrigger> U1 is a waste of my time
<mac_v> what fighting ? where? damn it i missed it ;p
<BUGabundo> haven't started it in a while either
<BUGabundo> when ever I need it, its not working
<BUGabundo> I'm sticking with DB
<IndyGunFreak> what is ubuntuone anyways?
<BUGabundo> mac_v: oh come one? you last this cycle *biggest* war?
<BUGabundo> IndyGunFreak: LOOLOLOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuone
<BUGabundo> !U1
<Spirits-Sight> has the issue been fixed where when booting live CD (not installing) it goes to prompt for password then it goes to the shell only and not to the desktop?
<billybigrigger> db?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about U1
<mac_v> lol
<BUGabundo> ubottu: YOU SUCK
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about YOU SUCK
<IndyGunFreak> well, if ubottu doesn't know, how should i know?..lol
<BUGabundo> ahahah
<mac_v> billybigrigger: bropbox
<billybigrigger> ahh
<mac_v> dropbox
<BUGabundo> mac_v: lol
<billybigrigger> i knew what you meant :P
<mac_v> ;)
<mac_v> BUGabundo: does u! constantly keep adding itself to the places menu?
<mac_v> u1
<mac_v> every time i remove it , it comes back once i start U1 :(
<Spirits-Sight> does anyone know what I was asking about or was I not clear?  I know sometime I am not clear of what I am trying to say
<mac_v> !helping humans
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helping humans
<mac_v> ;p
<BUGabundo> bot brain is MIA I guess
<mac_v> more like DOA
<BUGabundo> that too
<Spirits-Sight> has the issue been fixed where when booting live CD (not installing) it goes to prompt for password then it goes to the shell only and not to the desktop?  I would love to install from scratch and see the new setup but it just brings me to the prompt (pass)
<mFacenet> I've been having an issue all day where update manager this morning removed gnome.  when i try to reinstall i get an error of  gnome: Depends: gnome-desktop-environment (= 1:2.22.2~4ubuntu6) but it is not going to be installed.  I've changed repositories, has anybody else experienced those problems or is aware of a workaround
<mac_v> Spirits-Sight: what is the bug# ? havent heard such complaints
<BUGabundo> me neither
<ActionParsnip> does anyone have an xbmc for karmic??
<ActionParsnip> repo sorry
 * mac_v forgot about xmbc
<mac_v> ActionParsnip: \o/ thanks for reminding
<Spirits-Sight> don't knwo the bug number its what was happening when I was trying to run the live CD desktop and pick run with out install first
<ActionParsnip> i'd sack it off but vlc is jittery as hell
 * mac_v has no probs with vlc
<BUGabundo> [Karmic] 2.6.31-10.30 kernel uploaded (ABI bump/Version Change)
<BUGabundo> new kernel on the wayu
<ActionParsnip> mac_v: for some reason it has issues playing mp3s but everythnig else you can name is fine
<mac_v> wonder why you use mp3 with vlc...
<mac_v> why not rhythmbox?
 * mac_v tries vlc with mp3
<ActionParsnip> mac_v: it has a web interface that my g1 phone talks nice to
<mac_v> ah...
<mac_v> ActionParsnip: no probs here .... but the jittery problems you mentioned i did have
<mac_v> i cleaned the gconf
<mac_v> ActionParsnip: oops! ~/.config
<ActionParsnip> mac_v: did you just delete the folder??
<mac_v> i had removed the vlc folder for a pulse audio problem
<mac_v> and several problems were solved
<ActionParsnip> so delete vlc folder ni ~/.config?
<mac_v> yup... i deleted the vlc [and the ~/.pulse for the pulse audio problem]
<ActionParsnip> happens with videos too, just tested
<mac_v> the stuck stuttering sound? right
<mac_v> ActionParsnip: move the ~/.config/vlc and the ~/.pulse and then did you restart pulse ?
<ActionParsnip> didnt think to do pulse too, i'll give it a whirl
<ActionParsnip> mac_v: you are the genius
<mac_v> ;)
<mac_v> ActionParsnip: do you have the files? or did you delete them?
<ActionParsnip> i deleted them
<ActionParsnip> got nice shiny new ones now
<mac_v>  ;)
<ActionParsnip> now I can remove banshee python interface
<edoceo> On my Karmic systems the Firefox Icon dosn't display, just pointing to the wrong PNG, anyone else see that?
<ActionParsnip> edoceo: 3.0, 3.5, 3.7?
<mac_v> edoceo: on the title bar or in the search box?
<edoceo> ActionParsnip: 3.5, the Icon doesn't display in the "panel" at the top (usually: Application, Places, FF Icon, Help Icon)
<edoceo> Mine goes: Applications, Places, Blank Icon, Help Icon
<edoceo> Also, xfce not Gnome or KDE
<ActionParsnip> edoceo: run alacarte and edit the icon
<edoceo> ActionParsnip: I've already corrected it, that's not the issue.  The issue is if Karmic's installer/updates will fix the missing Icon pointer in future versions because as I see it it's a bug to install w/o the icon
<ActionParsnip> log a bug then
<edoceo> It's actually bug: 417354
<ActionParsnip> edoceo: then add to say you get it too
<mac_v> edoceo: that is not a bug it was a feature :)
<edoceo> mac_v: it's a fug
<edoceo> fug == feature + bug
<Spirits-Sight> so any ideas on why I get prompt instead of the desktop on the live CD
<mac_v> edoceo: but the applications icon will return ,read last comment http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=322932
<ubottu> Gnome bug 322932 in Panel "Always show icons on panel menus" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<mac_v> edoceo: anyways you can just set the icons to true , from appearances menu
<mac_v> that will show all menu icons
<edoceo> mac_v: I'm not running Gnome
<mac_v> ooops
 * mac_v finds it confusing when kde xfce and gnome are all in the same room ;p
<ActionParsnip> try LXDE :D
<mac_v>  bug #417354
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417354 in exo "Missing firefox icon in exo-preferred-applications" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417354
<Martin1> hello
<mac_v> !hi | Martin1
<ubottu> Martin1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<Martin1> does anybody has experience with iscsi and 9.10 (alpha 5)?
<Martin1> I got no iSCSI option in the installer. Neither in the desktop-release, nor in the server-release
<BUGabundo> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<mac_v> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<mac_v> crap , ubottu dont you backsides ache anymore ? ;p
<MaximLevitsky> is the default for menu icons changed?
<MaximLevitsky> I thought it was a bug, since I didn't see any icons in application menu
<andresmh> how do i figure out what version of pulse i am using? i find it confusing that in synaptic it  shows something like 1:0.9.16. What's up the the colon?
<mroc> hi all.  i recently installed alpha 5 on acer travelmate 2420.  i noticed a frequent faint click, and realized the load_cycle_count on the hd is increasing very quickly.  is there anything to address this issue in karmic (besides the old unofficial ugly fix that has been used in earlier releases)?
<mac_v> MaximLevitsky: yes the default has changed , you can revert icon from the preferences
<MaximLevitsky> mac_v: then why half of icons are still shown in main menu?
<MaximLevitsky> and why it was changed?
<mac_v> huh? which half?
<mac_v> applications?
<MaximLevitsky> mac_v: the icons that represent applications
<MaximLevitsky> mac_v: this is very inconsistent
<mac_v> MaximLevitsky: that is because the apps are considered objects , read this for info > Bug #407621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407621 in libgnome "(design decision) Icons missing from context menu , dialogue buttons , firefox bookmark favicons" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407621
<nOStahl> hi guys, any reason i shouldnt use karmic koala for working on some localhost websites?
<kamilion> Martin1: I'm trying to get the same thing working
<kamilion> Martin1: Not having much luck finding documentation or howtos either.
<Martin1> kamilion: Me too
<kamilion> Closest I've found to information is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-iscsi/+bug/236640
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 236640 in open-iscsi "iSCSI install fails under hardy" [High,Fix released]
<billybigrigger> MaximLevitsky, you can get ALL the icons back if you wish
<billybigrigger> goto System>Preferences>Appearance, then goto the Interface tab and check "show all menu icons"
<Martin1> "The failing step is: Configure iSCSI" I#ve never see this step ;-)
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: yeah, I did that already
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: it just bothers me that new default is both unintuitive, and inconsitent
<chx> is there a DVD torrent for any release of Kubuntu Karmic ?
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: It no icons, then really no icons, not half/half
<kamilion> Martin1: Yeah, I've tried everything I can think of with ubuntu-server, even going to the dailys linked in that bug. With local disk, without local disk, I can never get the Configure iSCSI step to show up.
<billybigrigger> MaximLevitsky, yup, i've done my fair of complaing about it too
<billybigrigger> it sucks, but not much we can do
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: why can't do
<billybigrigger> MaximLevitsky, i feel the same way
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: for example, sound mixer was reverted now
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: although I really liked new one
<kamilion> chx: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: and I am not angry
<billybigrigger> the new sound mixer is a dumbed down version of pavucontrol
#ubuntu+1 2009-09-09
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: I mean the drop down one
<billybigrigger> MaximLevitsky, if you like the new mixer, try 'pavucontrol' it gives you more control and options
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: I have it
<Martin1> kamilion: Hm.. What about: Installing local and dd to iSCSI target. Is it possible to use the standard ubuntu kernel with PXE then?
<kamilion> chx: DVD images are only cdimages plus additional languages, IIRC, so it's only useful if you don't use english as your native language.
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: I am telling that when you click on mixer icon, the volume slider is horisontal
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: *was* in 9.04
<kamilion> Martin1: I don't know offhand, I just installed the enterprise target and swiped a copy of StarPort to see if I had correctly exported the targets so far.
<billybigrigger> ??? really, i always remembered it being vertical
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: the fact that they removed also mixer is another story, and it does make me angry...
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: in 9.04 it is horisontal
<billybigrigger> really you shouldn't need alsamixer with PA
<kamilion> Martin1: There's probably a bunch of init scripts and such to poke with if you DD. I'm trying to get PXE to work as well.
<billybigrigger> MaximLevitsky, show's how long i've been using karmic :P
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: really I shouldn't need a mixer at all, all settings are set, record volume can be set to sane default...
<billybigrigger> now your going too far :P it's nice to have a mixer i find
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: it is these times, that mixer is f*** is when I need it
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: and then I need all of it, not some 'maser volume'
<Martin1> kamilion: You know this? http://wpkg.org/Diskless_/_remote_boot_with_Open-iSCSI
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: during the times, I have seen all kinds of problems that happen
<Martin1> kamilion: The build a custom initrd with iSCSI support
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: and on top o that Pa crashes qute often, and likes to set PCM  to zero
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: is there a way to get alsa mixer back?
<chx_> kamilion: d'oh connection problem, so i can't find a torrent there
<kamilion> Martin1: Better docs than I had before. *bookmarks*
<billybigrigger> do what i did, and keybind ctrl-alt-p to 'killall pulseaudio'
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: what you did?
<kamilion> chx_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/jaunty/release/   jaunty DVDimages with torrents there.
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: PA dies on its own usually, but it hangs all applications that use it, this is the part that really sucks
<Martin1> kamilion: I think Windows is a better choice in this part ;-D iSCSI should be natively supported
<chx_> kamilion: :/
<chx_> kamilion: i see
<kamilion> Martin1: It is, with Win7/2008R2
<chx> kamilion: i am not putting Jaunty on this laptop, too old.
<Martin1> kamilion: Have you already tried that?
<ActionParsnip> chx: install xubuntu
<kamilion> chx_: No torrents for the karmic daily dvd, and no dvd build for A5, so you're stuck with HTTP karmic daily dvd from the first link
<kamilion> Martin1: yeah, just to make sure my iscsi targets were set up correctly. Win7's installer was able to find my iscsi target, but I didn't test any further there.
<chx> ActionParsnip: uh i meant Jaunty is too old
<chx> ActionParsnip: my laptop is a Lenovo T400s
<ActionParsnip> chx: its only 5 months old
<chx> ActionParsnip: i am fairly sure that can handle Kubuntu with remarkable ease just needs the absolute latest kernel there is
<chx> ActionParsnip: yeah but my laptop has been released in late June :)
<ActionParsnip> chx: so....
<kamilion> Martin1: My main box has been running intrepid for a while, but the main disk is going out. I have a server with 3X WD black 1TBs, and I'm just trying to share a 32GB chunk over iSCSI so I can rip this drive out and send it to the bin
<ActionParsnip> chx: you can install ubuntu on laptops from 1992 to ones just released
<kamilion> So I was just gonna stick karmic on there and copy over my homedir
<chx> ActionParsnip: so it has a big amount of very new hardware which is challanging to Linux
<chx> *challenging
<ActionParsnip> chx: depends what it has
<kamilion> chx: I run ubuntu jaunty on my HP/Compaq Athlon 4 mobile 933Mhz with 224MB of ram. As long as I have less than 60 tabs open in firefox, it works pretty good.
<chx> kamilion: again, i called Jaunty old, not my laptop. I have a P9400 2.4 GHz Intel CPU, 2GB RAM and one fast SSD.
<Martin1> kamilion: My setup is smaller. ;-)
<Martin1> An Qnap Atom NAS (1,5TB Raid 1), an DD-WRT router (dhcp/pxe) and a mini-itx pc
<billybigrigger> MaximLevitsky, set up a keybinding, so if your having PA problems, press ctrl-alt-p and it will kill pulseaudio daemon, and restart it
<billybigrigger> MaximLevitsky, System>Preferences>Keyboard shortcuts, add in your own keycombo, enter in the command 'killall pulseaudio'
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: like I said, PA doesn't hang here, it crashes, and restarts on its own
<andresmh>  Whenever I wake up my laptop from sleep mode the keyboard is frozen and mouse doesn't respond to clicks. The window borders disappear and new windows do not show up anywhere else other than on the gnome panel. How do I report this bug?
<billybigrigger> works great for me, and actually ever since i made the keybinding, haha i have only had to kill pulse maybe 3 times
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: and drags many apps with it
<ActionParsnip> chx: all that stuff is handled by the kernel
<chx> ActionParsnip: i know that
<billybigrigger> andresmh, do you have a launchpad account?
<chx> ActionParsnip: i even said that above
 * BUGabundo one little piggy went to the market, and this little piggy went to bed . ;|
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, early to bed tonight eh?
<BUGabundo> ye0p
<andresmh> billybigrigger, yes I do. I have reported bugs before. I just want to make sure to report it to the right package and with all the appropriate info.
<Twigathy> aww :)
<BUGabundo> still want to watch naturo or something
<BUGabundo> :)
<andresmh> billybigrigger, what was the command to report bugs form the command line? Is this an Xorg issue?
<billybigrigger> andresmh, there's no apport crash to file?
<billybigrigger> andresmh, ubuntubug
<ActionParsnip> chx: so wheres the issue?
<andresmh> apport crash?
<billybigrigger> andresmh, ubuntu-bug is the command, my bad
<andresmh> so what package should I use billybigrigger ?
<billybigrigger> andresmh, yeah, usually when an application crashes, apport is launched and gathers bug info for you, makes it easier to file
<andresmh> but there is no app crashing in this case billybigrigger
<billybigrigger> well, xorg wouldn't be a bad idea
<andresmh> that would be $ ubuntu-bug xorg  right?
<billybigrigger> have you looked in your X log'
<billybigrigger> s first?
<chx> ActionParsnip: nowhere. i just need Karmic :)
<andresmh> no
<andresmh> where is it?
<billybigrigger> andresmh, yeah that's right
<billybigrigger> andresmh, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ActionParsnip> chx: you can use it if you want, jaunty will probably work too
<andresmh> i don't see anything super useful in that log file billybigrigger
<chx> ActionParsnip: i am almost 100% that anything below 2.6.30 will have serious video issues.
<billybigrigger> grep EE | /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<billybigrigger> and then replace EE with WW
<ActionParsnip> chx: you can use .30 in jaunty
<billybigrigger> EE's are errors, WW's are warnings
<andresmh> billybigrigger, I found (WW) intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f
<andresmh> and 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<chx> ActionParsnip: huh those result in weird stuff , this old laptop here (the new is downloading karmic in windows i am not touching windows...) is still Hardy and i tried intrepid kernel and boy that was a wild ride...
<andresmh> ah never mind, that one is probably just the header, but the first one about intel seems related, no billybigrigger ?
<chx> ActionParsnip: i prefer using kernel with the userspace it's packaged with
<billybigrigger> andresmh, na you should be fine
<chx> ActionParsnip: if not, i could use say exherbo instead of ubuntu...
<billybigrigger> andresmh, what is the whole warning though...just to be safe?
<billybigrigger> andresmh, usually EE's are the show stoppers
<andresmh> that was the whole warning
<ActionParsnip> chx: you can package any kernel you like, thats the point of linux, its hugely flexible
<andresmh> I have that line multiple times though billybigrigger
<andresmh> billybigrigger, umm, i ran ubuntu-bug xorg and then i got an error: Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'firefox' received an X Window System error.
<billybigrigger> intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f
<billybigrigger> ?
<andresmh> yes that's it billybigrigger
<billybigrigger> k
<billybigrigger> andersk, compositing enabled?
<andresmh> yes billybigrigger
<andresmh> compiz
<billybigrigger> yea
<billybigrigger> disable it, and see if the problem persists
<andresmh> ok i disabled compiz now, let me put the machine to sleep and see what happens
<billybigrigger> k
<andresmh> brb
<billybigrigger> i need to take a bathroom break anywho
<billybigrigger> ill brb aswell :P
<andresmh> billybigrigger, seems to have woken up ewll
<andresmh> well
<Twigathy> I'm looking for a new window manager. Something a bit like ratpoison, but with focus-follows-mouse...
<andresmh> so should i submit the bug to compiz?
<Twigathy> Anybody got ideas?
<jadams_> I installed fresh on a jaunty install.  Now I get GRUB error 17s.  I think old grub is still there maybe?  Can someone help me?  I've already looked at the first four or five error 17 google searches
<jadams_> is there a way to just force reinstall grub2?
<MaximLevitsky> one more question, where did the icons on windows titles gone?
<MaximLevitsky> instead I see just a circule
<billybigrigger> andersk, ubuntu-bug compiz then :)
<billybigrigger> andresmh, try it a few times
<billybigrigger> and make sure you can reproduce it a few times before putting the blame on compiz
<kamilion> jadams_: yeah. Boot the grub2 rescue disk, boot your system, then run grub-mkdevicemap then run update-grub
<billybigrigger> andresmh, what kernel and video card by the way?
<jadams_> kamilion, thanks tons!
<chx> ActionParsnip: yes but that's not the point of a friendly Drupal distro
<chx> erm
<billybigrigger> jadams_, this channel is for Karmic development support...any Jaunty questions should go to #ubuntu
<chx> Linux distro.
<andresmh>  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c      Linux karmicx300 2.6.31-9-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Sun Aug 30 17:39:23 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<jadams_> billybigrigger, yeah, I was installing karmic on top of jaunty
<ActionParsnip> chx: its the entire ethos of linux
<billybigrigger> oh, your question made it sound like you just did a fresh jaunty install
<billybigrigger> jadams_, if you don't mind me asking, what is the full grub error 17?
<billybigrigger> or was that it?
<billybigrigger> i'
<billybigrigger> andresmh, what kind of laptop?
<jadams_> billybigrigger, pretty sure it's the full error.  booting that machine again now to see if there's more
<billybigrigger> you might want to take a gander at this bug....looks pretty similar to yours...
<andresmh> thinkpad x300 billybigrigger
<billybigrigger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/425357
<jadams_> Grub loading, please wait...Error 17
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 425357 in compiz "Compiz freezes screen after resuming from suspend" [Undecided,New]
<billybigrigger> andresmh, thinkpad, same kernel, same graphics, similar problem
<andresmh> oh wow
<nOStahl> any of you guys running a localhost webdev setup on karmic koala?
<billybigrigger> andresmh, no point of starting a new bug...attach your ubuntu-bug output to that
<billybigrigger> and subscribe to it :P
<kamilion> nOStahl: I'm running nginx for local development on karmic.
<billybigrigger> jadams_, if you don't mind, i'm trying to maintain a Grub2 wiki page, and would love to have the full error, as well as a confirmed fix for it added...
<nOStahl> awesome
<jadams_> billybigrigger, error 17 is all it says
<nOStahl> do you have a wordpress going too kamilion
<kamilion> nOStahl: ... no? It's for development.
<jadams_> kamilion, I can't find any grub 2 rescue disk online...
<nOStahl> kamilion can you do me a favor, setup wordpress and get wp-ecommerce plugin to test on your localhost
<nOStahl> it'll be a while before karmic is finished downloading for me
<kamilion> jadams_: just a tick
<jadams_> kamilion, kk, thanks
<jadams_> billybigrigger, you should put a link to this 'grub2 rescue disk' on the wiki then :)
<kamilion> jadams_: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<billybigrigger> jadams_, i have a funny feeling your still trying to beed grub legacy
<jadams_> billybigrigger, I think that's happening too
<kamilion> Error 17 is from grub-legacy, yes
<jadams_> but it def. should be grub2 by now
<billybigrigger> jadams_, i think grub2 got rid of the Grub ## Errors
<jadams_> billybigrigger, and a fresh install of karmic installs grub2 not grub1, yes?
<billybigrigger> jadams_, did you manually install grub2?
<billybigrigger> because installing karmic over jaunty WILL NOT install grub2
<billybigrigger> grub2 is only installed by default on NEW karmic installs
<billybigrigger> jadams_, yes
<jadams_> billybigrigger, I didn't upgrade karmic
<billybigrigger> you installed fresh?
<jadams_> billybigrigger, yes, but it had been jaunty previously
<kamilion> Error 17 is usually a devicemap error
<jadams_> but yeah, I inserted CD, booted to the ISO load screen, and installed to my computer
<billybigrigger> jadams_, ok, do you have a livecd?
<billybigrigger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2/#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<jadams_> I did not do a dist-upgrade
<kamilion> the bios has assigned a different ID to the primary disk
<jadams_> yeah
<billybigrigger> jadams_, follow that link, recover grub via livecd
<jadams_> kamilion, yeah, but I ALSO have the "this should be grub2" problem
<billybigrigger> jadams_, should only take a few mins
<jadams_> billybigrigger, already on it
<billybigrigger> andresmh, does that bug report look like similar hardware to yours?
<andresmh> billybigrigger, it does except the "blank" screen...
<andresmh> how do I attach my bug report to an existing one?
<nOStahl> so is ubuntu ever going to 686 instead of 386?
<billybigrigger> apport should show you a list of bugs, or i think you can enter your own bug number in
<kamilion> jadams_: Once you get grub2 installed correctly, make sure you run grub-mkrescue --image-type=cdrom /home/jadams/Desktop/grub2-rescue.iso
<ActionParsnip> nOStahl: if you run 32bit, launch uname -a
<jadams_> kamilion, thanks tons, I will
<ActionParsnip> nOStahl: it will be i686
<andresmh> billybigrigger, ubuntu-bug didn't ask me for  a bug number
<andresmh> i typed a similar title on the web page ubuntu-bug opens and it did find the bug
<nOStahl> ah
<billybigrigger> andresmh, did it not fire up a web browser and take you to launchpad?
<andresmh> so i subscried and said me too
<nOStahl> when did that change actionparsnip?
<billybigrigger> oh
<andresmh> but it didn't append my debug files
<aboSamoor> what does it mean when a package is Superseded ?
<ActionParsnip> nOStahl: its always been like that, only the installer is i386 for compatibility
<billybigrigger> andresmh, if you look down on the ride side, look for
<nOStahl> ah
<billybigrigger> 'Bug Reports' and right underneath... 'add'
<nOStahl> interesting
<andresmh> yeah i can add an attachment but how do i append the automatic things ubuntu-bug would append automatically?
<billybigrigger> andresmh, take a look in /var/crash for your reports
<jadams_> billybigrigger, kamilion: I'm rebooting right now after the grub recovery attempt
<jadams_> hey it claims to be booting
<jadams_> and it is
<billybigrigger> :P
<jadams_> superb, thanks tons guys :)
<billybigrigger> praise the Grub2 wiki my friend :P
<jadams_> I will not let a grub boot problem miff me in the future
<jadams_> you guys rock
<billybigrigger> all the info you need is there
<jadams_> but I tried searching :(
<jadams_> anyway, point taken
<nOStahl> hrmm running the karmic installer, up to the prepare disk space screen step 5,  i click on specify partitions manually (advanced) and it just sits there after scanning disks
<aboSamoor> does the new kernel -10 has the patch for bug 419264 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419264 in linux "Uses 100% CPU with latest mesa/libdrm update" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419264
<nOStahl> dosnt bring up the new screen
<jadams_> I must now steal the wired network cable from me laptop and plug 'er into the desktop
<kamilion> jadams_: heh heh. Have fun with karmic.
<billybigrigger> aboSamoor, no
<billybigrigger> aboSamoor, i just looked, and that patch only made it into the kernel commits today
<nOStahl> hey guys i cant get past step 5 of the installer, it trys to open the partitioner but fails
<nOStahl> anyone know what to do?
<aboSamoor> billybigrigger: the kernel did not release rc9, so how ubuntu has -10 kernel ? how did you track the patch ?
<billybigrigger> because that's ubuntu's kernel version
<kamilion> RC9 released on september 5th. http://lwn.net/Articles/351011/
<billybigrigger> aboSamoor, and my bad
<billybigrigger> aboSamoor, that commit did make it into rc9
<billybigrigger> aboSamoor, i was looking at something else :P
<billybigrigger> rc9 is out as of a few days ago
<billybigrigger> aboSamoor, here is the commit for that fix
<billybigrigger> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=a09ba7faf75fa4b21980d81de8e5f3d5c0785ccf
<billybigrigger> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=summary   <----- that is the link you want to follow for anything related to the kernel
<billybigrigger> it is Linus' git tree, and all the changes happen through it...so...there you go :P
<MaximLevitsky> now that funny:
<MaximLevitsky> No command ',ake' found, did you mean:
<MaximLevitsky>  Command 'rake' from package 'rake' (universe)
<MaximLevitsky>  Command 'bake' from package 'bake' (universe)
<MaximLevitsky>  Command 'fake' from package 'fake' (universe)
<MaximLevitsky>  Command 'cake' from package 'cakephp-scripts' (universe)
<MaximLevitsky>  Command 'make' from package 'make' (main)
<nOStahl> whats wrong with karmic koala's installer
<nOStahl> it keeps screwing up at step 5 the partitioner.
<jadams_> err, I forgot to tell it to boot my /home dir on boot...there's already a /home dir on my root now.  What do I need to do so when I boot my other partition takes over /home?
<jadams_> err, s/on boot/on install/
<jadams_> did my earlier message come through?  I wasn't identified on IRC yet
<MaximLevitsky> jadams_: rule one be carefull
<jadams_> careful of what?  I don't understand what that meant...
<MaximLevitsky> jadams_: if you have data on the hard disk, installers can destroy it
<jadams_> MaximLevitsky, oh bah, I didn't reformat it.  It's fine.  I just need to get it to mount as /home on boot
<nOStahl> ubiquity keeps failing on me hrmmm
<MaximLevitsky> jadams_: could you explain that more clearly?
<jadams_> MaximLevitsky, sure.  All of my linux systems since time immemorial have had a separate / and /home partition, so I could upgrade / with /home in place.  I just forgot, when installing karmic, to tell it to mount that partition as /home
<MaximLevitsky> jadams_: and now it won't boot, right?
<MaximLevitsky> jadams_: then edit the /etc/fstab
<jadams_> no, it boots fine.  I don't know how you got that from what I said
<jadams_> yeah, I can edit the fstab just dandy
<jadams_> I just don't know what happens by default when I try to mount something as /home in fstab, after its mounted / already, and /home already exists on the first device
<jadams_> I suppose I could just modify the fstab, remove /home from /, and be fine
<MaximLevitsky> jadams_: its very fine, old directory will be hidden
<jadams_> ok, superb
<jadams_> thanks tons :)
<MaximLevitsky> jadams_: directory contents is replaced by root of mounted system
<MaximLevitsky> untill you umount it
<jadams_> superb, again :)
<MaximLevitsky> no problem!
<MaximLevitsky> actually you do need a /home on root system
<MaximLevitsky> empty or not
<jadams_> oh wow, didn't know...why would that be?
<MaximLevitsky> let me explain
<MaximLevitsky> mount work like that:
<MaximLevitsky> it takes a directory
<alteregoa> why the heck it tries to install lilo, i got already grub2 installed
<MaximLevitsky> its content doesn't matter, usually its empty
<jadams_> oh oh oh
<MaximLevitsky> and 'connects' that directory to root of mounted system
<jadams_> no, I get that, sorry
<jadams_> I thought you were saying you needed /home to BOOT (I can't read or write)
<jadams_> which sounded wrong in a lot of ways :)
<jadams_> yeah, I know a mount point has to exist :)
<MaximLevitsky> jadams_: me nether :-)
<nOStahl> gah there's nothing online talking about ubiquity (karmic koala's installer) failing on step 5
<MaximLevitsky> nOStahl: what it says?
<nOStahl> it loads the partitioner window
<nOStahl> then it gets to 100% goes away
<nOStahl> and nothing heh
<nOStahl> tried doing apt-get install ubiquity after doing an update of the repo's
<nOStahl> no go
<MaximLevitsky> nOStahl: you could try to run in from console
<kamilion> jadams_: boot from a livecd, mount your / partition, move the old homedir to like /oldhome, make a new /home mountpoint, and specify it in /etc/fstab
<nOStahl> tried that too
<MaximLevitsky> nOStahl: and see if it prints something suspicios?
<nOStahl> nadda
<nOStahl> im using the daily build
<jadams_> kamilion, meh, I fixed the fstab already, and just live-mounted /home as well.  it's fine, but thanks :)
<nOStahl> im going to see of the previous one works for me
<kamilion> ah laaag
<kamilion> sorry, hehe
<MaximLevitsky> nOStahl: then report a bug I guess, or IF you don't care about contents of your harddisk AND ONLY THEN, you can remove partition table, and recreate one
<kamilion> Well, I'm off work for the day. Catch y'all some other day.
<jadams_> oh huzzah, my prompt, she's back!
<kamilion> Good luck jadams_ .
<MaximLevitsky> nOStahl: it probably chokes on some entry in it
<nOStahl> aye i already have a clean ext4 filesystem on the drives
<nOStahl> i have an eeepc 901 with dual ssd's
<nOStahl> 4 gig for root
<nOStahl> and the second ssd is 8 gig for /home
<jadams_> kamilion, I have one more reboot in my upgrade process (dist-upgrade upgraded my kernel), and then I should be back at 100%...the grub bug was my only problem.  Well, that and an in-place upgrade left my system unbootable as well
<MaximLevitsky> nOStahl: report a bug then, I really can't help much (I didn't use this application much, since I update the system mostly)
<nOStahl> my other option is to get 8.10 and just change the repo's and dist-upgrade eh?
<MaximLevitsky> nOStahl: one person told me not to do dist-update, and it breaks systems
<MaximLevitsky> nOStahl: get a 9.04/8.10 live disk/flash and install from there?
<nOStahl> aye i might have too
<nOStahl> im tryin to dl a previous daily build to check that out first
<nOStahl> 20 min left on the dl
<chx> wow, Karmic is very nice
<chx> so many packages and programs unknown -- i guess that's because i am unused to kde4
<nOStahl> i wish i had 50 meg internet right about now heh
<nOStahl> an extra 40 megs of dl speed would be fun heh
<nOStahl> oh... and all the repo's at 500 meg upload speed heh
<MaximLevitsky> is this a bug that user switcher doesn't set online status?
<MaximLevitsky> and doesn't list logged in users
<billybigrigger> fast user switcher changes my pidgin status
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: the new rewritten indicator one?
<billybigrigger> ?
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: this applet was rewritten in karamic
<billybigrigger> yeah, it was removed for about 3 Alpha's
<billybigrigger> it's back now
<billybigrigger> and works for me as said
<wastrel> boy i tell you what compiz on koala pegs my cpu
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: does it look different a bit now?
<jadams_> ok, one more problem.  In Karmic, I can't seem to get my m-audio delta 1010lt sound card to work.  Sound prefs show only 1 output and 1 input.  I run envy24control and make sure all of the outputs are up high, to no avail :(
<jadams_> Is it possible the audio's going out the wrong output on the device?
<jadams_> sound prefs only show 1 output and 1 input, but there's really a ton of each
<MaximLevitsky> jadams_: this is a mess
<MaximLevitsky> jadams_: my desktop has 3 inputs too.
<jadams_> sigh :(  None of the envy24control output level meters are lit up at all, must not be routing through the card after all
<jadams_> though pavucontrol says it is
<MaximLevitsky> jadams_: and PA uses first one too
<jadams_> ok, so I can at least move it around and get audio maybe...though still, no envy24control registration
<wastrel> interesting, sreadahead was taking 100% of one core
<wastrel> what's up with that
<nOStahl> yep that previous daily build didnt work too
<nOStahl> still hanging on step 5
<billybigrigger> MaximLevitsky, i don't know what you mean by looking, different, im putting up a screenshot now
<billybigrigger> http://www.thefrozencanuck.ca/photos/main.php?g2_itemId=233
<billybigrigger> jadams_, have you played with padevchooser
<billybigrigger> ?
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: thanks, you do have the new rewritten user switch applet
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: and mine shows always 'offline'
<billybigrigger> i still don't know what your talking about this new rewrtting user switch applet
<billybigrigger> that IS the new one
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: it is now called 'Indicator applet session'
<jadams_> MaximLevitsky, mine did that too, but since my remounting /home it disappeared and when I add it back I get the old user switcher
<billybigrigger> F-U-S-A was removed like 3 Alpha's ago
<billybigrigger> just recently it's come back
<MaximLevitsky> billybigrigger: I compare it to 9.04 one
<billybigrigger> MaximLevitsky, check this one out http://www.thefrozencanuck.ca/photos/main.php?g2_itemId=236
<MaximLevitsky> ok fine
<jadams_> garr, rebooting.  I accidentally unplugged my 1010lt hot, hope it survived
<jadams_> didn't have it screwed in, nudged its dongle (ewww)
<Lars_G> New kernel \o/
<Lars_G> will this make my netbook fast again? like two weeks ago?
<robert__> how is the new alpha release? is it pretty stable yet?
<robert__> how is the new alpha release? is it pretty stable yet?
<alteregoa> robert: its still alpha
<robert__> there's a lot of time spent in alpha and beta, hope there's no bugs in the final release
<alteregoa> no bugs
<arand> no bugs
<alteregoa> such a complex software has bugs, you cannot avoid that
<robert__> then whats the point in such a long alpha/beta stage lol isn't that supposed to be the reason, to rid the bugs?
<alteregoa> a bug can be fixed
<alteregoa> to fix the bugs and test it
<arand> robert__: it's the difference between 1000 bugs and 50 bugs
<MaximLevitsky> ubuntu makes some nice progress, I see I can now turn usb stick off, using new eject command. nice....
<billybigrigger> robert__, long alpha/beta stage? 6 months for release is SHORT!!!
<alteregoa> i still wonder why it tries to install lilo
<robert__> i'm thinkin about installing alpha 5
<mikm_> Has anybody else noticed certain windows being displayed incorrectly when compiz is not enabled?  More specifically, on my laptop with an old radeon card, notify-osd windows and gnome-do windows are garbled.  This behavior is not reproducable on my desktop with an nvidia card.  I've done some searching in the bug tracker, but haven't found anything.  I just wanted to be sure I hadn't searched for the correct terms before filing a n
<robert__> in alpha 4 at startup my screen would flicker the brightness up and down up and down for a couple minutes and there was a weird white line across the middle of the screen for a short time as well
<robert__> i'm lookin forward to the new default theme which is "supposed" to come with this release
<mikm_> I get the same behavior running a livecd of Alpha 5, so it's not some weird quirk/error in my config
<billybigrigger> no new theme
<billybigrigger> but honestly, why are you still running alpha 4?
<robert__> billybigrigger, no new theme at all or just as of yet?
<robert__> i'm not
<billybigrigger> if your using +1 you should be doing multiple updates a DAY
<robert__> i use to
<billybigrigger> no theme YET, it's coming
<arvind_khadri> mikm_, notify-osd is giving you notifications on top if the screen?
<robert__> i'm gonna run alpha 5 with my usb drive and see hsow it play
<bucky> what default theme? ubuntu blue?
<robert__> *how
<mikm_> arvind_khadri: Hold on, I'll show you a screenshot
<bucky> the brown we got now is better than the old orange
<robert__> i really like the brown/orange theme, just curious what they can come up with
<mikm_> If I had to guess, maybe something to match the xsplash mockups
<mikm_> arvind_khadri: http://imgur.com/uXjIU.jpg
<arand> Afaik, there'll be no major updates in the theme for KK...
<arvind_khadri> mikm_, bad, maybe an issue with ati drivers
<mikm_> That's my theory, considering that it doesn't happen on nvidia
<billybigrigger> mikm_, that looks like notifications
<billybigrigger> mikm_, is it always garbled like that?
<mikm_> billybigrigger: Always.
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> have you reported it?
<mikm_> notify-osd popups look the same way
<billybigrigger> that is the first time i've seen anything or heard about anything like that
<mikm_> billybigrigger: I have not.  I was making sure nobody else had first with some weird keywords
<mikm_> I'll post it now
<billybigrigger> your all up to date i take it?
<billybigrigger> what kernel?
<mikm_> As of a few hours ago
<mikm_> 31-9
<arand> to quote sabdfl: i’m pretty darn confident we’ll have a new look for 10.04 but i think only pieces of that will emerge for 9.10
<robert__> i'm gonna install alpha and just update my way into final release, this should be fun
<billybigrigger> mikm_, what video card?
<mikm_> billybigrigger: Radeon Mobility 7500
<billybigrigger> mikm_, hmm....
<billybigrigger> mikm_, 30-10 is out, but that might not be the problem
<billybigrigger> i do recall seeing some radeon fixes inthe kernel, but those would probably mostly be related to kms
<mikm_> On a related note, has anybody noticed problems with the system freezing completely when running compiz on ati drivers?
<robert__> i think if we were honest with ourselves part of the reason most of us prefer Linux is because its more fun :)
<billybigrigger> but who knows, maybe try 31-10, has it always happened to you? or do you remember when it started happening?
<mikm_> Freezing completely means no response to Ctrl-Alt-Fx or Magic SysRq
<mikm_> I do love my reisub.
<billybigrigger> after resuming from a sleep?
<billybigrigger> or just basic system usage
<mikm_> Basic system usage.  If compiz is enabled, it'll last about a minute before freezing up
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<billybigrigger> report it :P
<billybigrigger> i haven't had compiz problems here on nvidia for a loooong time
<mikm_> Will do.  I just wanted to be sure it wasn't a known issue and I was being an idiot with searching
<Dr[E]aM> when i close my laptop lid, the computer will not wake up. any ideas?
<Lars_G> shouldn't it wake up when you open the lid?
<Lars_G> and go to sleep when you close it
<Lars_G> mine is not sleeping on close either since a short while, probably not detecting the lid button, or the acpi script for it is wrong
<Dr[E]aM> mine will go tp sleep fine
<Dr[E]aM> it wont wake up
<jadams__> still trying to get my M-Audio Delta 1010LT soundcard working in a recent karmic upgrade, if anyone feels a significant need to help someone :)
<Pretto> why pulseaudion is consuming about 90% of my cpu?
<jadams__> so when I play audio, pulseaudio shows my levels changing for the M-Audio but envy24control doesn't register anything on the meters
<jadams__> and when I try to record in jokosher, which worked fine in jaunty, it wigs out and shows a red cross sort of in the track instead of blue level waves...
<billybigrigger> jadams__, m-audio usb?
<jadams__> delta 1010lt
<billybigrigger> dunno what that is :)
<jadams__> it uses the same driver I'm sure
<billybigrigger> you might want to give dtchen a ping, he uses an m-audio usb card
<billybigrigger> he's the ubuntu audio guru around here
<jadams__> thanks, I'll try to catch him on here sometime
<billybigrigger> you might have better luck finding him in #ubuntu-dev aswell
<jadams__> billybigrigger, thanks, I'll try to hunt him down and I'll be sure to blame you :)
<billybigrigger> haha
<jadams__> if I show the volume meter for the sink in pulseaudio, it moves...but nothing in envy24control :(
<jadams__> back in the day this was a DAC issue, but not this time afaict
<billybigrigger> don't know anything about every24control
<billybigrigger> err envy
<jadams__> ahh, it's a good mixer for the maudio cards
<jadams__> my main problem is it says it's using the digital stereo outputs...I want to use analog outputs
<jadams__> I don't have digital outputs in operation at present...I likely could hook it up via digital, and should, but ain't set up that way.  and I don't see a way in pulse to tell it to use anything other than the digital in/out
<billybigrigger> run padevchooser
<billybigrigger> or pavucontrol, you should be able to change your outputs to analog with them
<jadams__> I don't have any analog outputs available to CHOOSE from anywhere
<jadams__> output devices only lists 1010LT digital stereo
<jadams__> is this an alsa profile issue?
<billybigrigger> dtchen would be able to answer your qustions on that maudio card i bet
<billybigrigger> i can change between digital/analog on my intel hda card
<jadams__> le sigh
<billybigrigger> hehe
<jadams__> so is there no asoundrc in karmix?
<jadams__> karmic, sigh
<billybigrigger> make one
<jadams__> I'm ~certain it's digital v. analog outputs, just because it wouldn't show an output in pulseaudio if there was no output in envy24control, I don't think...anyway, I'll hunt dtchen down
<jadams__> billybigrigger, is dtchen in china?
<billybigrigger> haha i don't think so...
<billybigrigger> could be wrong though
<jadams__> kk
<jadams__> ahh, found his identi.ca...awesome
<jadams__> geez, I've also got some network weirdness...a ping will take 30 seconds to resolve sometimes, but then hit every 60ms like clockwork
<billybigrigger> needs
<billybigrigger> i need to check out identi.ca what's it all about?
<jadams__> twitteresque
<billybigrigger> ahh poop
<billybigrigger> i'm anti-social-networking
<billybigrigger> hah
<jadams__> oh!
<jadams__> http://identi.ca/notice/9453645
<billybigrigger> hehe there ya go
<jadams__> :)
<jadams__> I'll know soon enough if that's the fix, rebooting ftw because I don't know what else may need restarting otherwise
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<billybigrigger> howdy
<ShapeShifter499> I got a question about the new indicator applet in karmic, how's it suppose to work??
<billybigrigger> just like the old fast-user-switch-applet
<billybigrigger> what do you want to know?
<ShapeShifter499> what about the part of it that seems to show your status almost like on a IM or IRC
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<billybigrigger> you can set your IM status
<ShapeShifter499> but how?
<billybigrigger> click indicator applet, then click whatever status you want
<ShapeShifter499> doesn't work
<billybigrigger> oh
<billybigrigger> it's under Available>
<billybigrigger> works for me in pidgin
<jadams_> billybigrigger, even more telling, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/178442
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 178442 in pulseaudio "Pulseaudio fails to initialize ICE1712 chipsets" [Low,Confirmed]
<jadams_> but I switched to my internal audio, and still no output from pulse :(
<ShapeShifter499> on mine is its under "Offline"
<billybigrigger> http://www.thefrozencanuck.ca/photos/main.php?g2_itemId=233
<billybigrigger> http://www.thefrozencanuck.ca/photos/main.php?g2_itemId=236
<billybigrigger> notice IA is offline and red, also pidgin is Away
<billybigrigger> when IA is online and green, piding is Online
<billybigrigger> are you logged in?
<ShapeShifter499> no
<billybigrigger> to one of your pidgin accounts?
<billybigrigger> haha
<ShapeShifter499> so I have to be logged into a supported app like pidgin
<ShapeShifter499> i didn't know
<billybigrigger> how are you supposed to tell you IM contacts your Online or Away if your not online?
<billybigrigger> pidgin or empathy
<billybigrigger> im sure it works for others
<ShapeShifter499> so I must be on a IM manager on my karmic system for that part of the indicator app to work
<ShapeShifter499> right?
<billybigrigger> yeah
<ShapeShifter499> ahh
<sageNsand1> launchpad told me to purge a folder. How do I do that?
<ShapeShifter499> ok what about the part of the indicator app that tells you how many emails you have? I couldn't get that to work(and yes I have my gmail linked to Evolution mail)
<billybigrigger> don't know
<billybigrigger> i use thunderbird
<ShapeShifter499> hmm...
<billybigrigger> and it's not compatible with indicator applet so...
<ShapeShifter499> I like how ubuntu is coming along
<ShapeShifter499> anyway of linking my twitter to pidgin?
<billybigrigger> twitter? no
<billybigrigger> not that i know of
<ShapeShifter499> why not??
<billybigrigger> google for a pidgin twitter plugin
<billybigrigger> cause i'm anti-social-networking
<ShapeShifter499> -.-
<billybigrigger> and could care less about twitter haha
<ShapeShifter499> whatever
<ShapeShifter499> off to goodle
<billybigrigger> haha atta boy
<ShapeShifter499> *google
<ShapeShifter499> *no good with small netbook keyboard
<ShapeShifter499> I just linked my google talk account to pidgin and it just notified me of new unread emails, pidgin has email support??
<ShapeShifter499> I did not know that
<ShapeShifter499> oh well thanks for answers
<ShapeShifter499> gotta go
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<billybigrigger> gtalk is the bomb
<billybigrigger> have only convinced 1 other person i know to use it though haha
<jadams_> ~SUCCESS!  If I diable my M-Audio card, the internal card works fine
<IndyGunFreak> billybigrigger, i wouldn't mind using it, but nobody else does.. so it kinda limits me.
<billybigrigger> jadams_, you should, technically, just be able to choose between the two in padevchooser
<billybigrigger> IndyGunFreak, just gotta convert them :P
<IndyGunFreak> billybigrigger, well, some folks(myself included) think Google might be the antichrist, so not as easy as you might think..lol
<billybigrigger> i support google apps over ms apps any day of the week
<IndyGunFreak> billybigrigger, 6 on 1 hand, Half Dozen on the other...lol
<webbb8> http://pastebin.ca/1559288   is it because im using karmic that i get this error when trying to  compile
<billybigrigger> webbb8, no
<billybigrigger> for one you need a compiler :P
<webbb8> i thought i had one
<billybigrigger> hehe look
<webbb8> what one should i install
<billybigrigger> no gcc, no c++ gpp cc
<billybigrigger> :)
<billybigrigger> $ sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<billybigrigger> try again
<webbb8> ok thanks so that will install all deps
<billybigrigger> no
<billybigrigger> that will let you compile
<billybigrigger> ./configure && make
<billybigrigger> if it fails on a depend, then install it
<billybigrigger> and try again :)
<webbb8> do that config make part in the terminal at the folder i want to compile?
<billybigrigger> yes you need to be insde the source dir
<billybigrigger> oh snap
<webbb8> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<webbb8> brian@netbook:~$
<billybigrigger> eh?
<webbb8> when i typed sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<webbb8> thats what i get
<billybigrigger> build-essential
<billybigrigger> i need to read the whole pastebin
<billybigrigger> haha
<billybigrigger> you need a whole bunch of dependancies
<webbb8> ya
<webbb8> cn you help me out
<dto> hi. the sound preferences box seems not to think my M-Audio FastTrack Pro has any outputs
<dto> it only lets me select it for playback.
<dto> i'm sorry, s/outputs/inputs.
<dto> it doesn't think i can record with it.
<billybigrigger> install the PulseAudio dev PPA
<billybigrigger> jadams_, you alive? guess who you get to help out now?
<billybigrigger> dto, talk to jadams_ he just got his m-audio card working
<billybigrigger> webbb8, yeah i'll give you a hand, first $ sudo apt-get install    all of your dependancies :)
<dto> billybigrigger: thanks. now, i plan to do my recording mainly with JACK, so i may not need this, however, two points:
<dto> 1. i can't get JACK to work because the realtime kernel in karmic (and also the one in jaunty) hang for me on this new toshiba laptop
<billybigrigger> im sorry i'm not an audio guru
<billybigrigger> linux audio is not my forte.....
<dto> oh ok . anyway thanks for pointing me to a person.
<billybigrigger> but that is......
<webbb8> when i go to install t hem  i keep getting E: Couldn't find package libgnomeui
<webbb8> brian@netbook:~$
 * dto pokes jadams_ 
<billybigrigger> haha gay Kia commercials
<billybigrigger> webbb8, try $ sudo apt-cache search libgnomeui
<billybigrigger> webbb8, and your probably going to need the -dev pacakges
<billybigrigger> so...
<billybigrigger> libgnomeuimm-2.6-1c2a - C++ wrappers for libgnomeui (shared library)
<billybigrigger> libgnomeuimm-2.6-dev - C++ wrappers for libgnomeui (development files)
<billybigrigger> bah thats not what you want
<billybigrigger> libgnomeui-common - The GNOME 2 libraries (User Interface) - common files
<billybigrigger> libgnomeui-dev - The GNOME 2 libraries (User Interface) - development files
<billybigrigger> i need to get out of this vnc session, this laptop's display sucks
<webbb8> wow i just sudo apt-get install libgnomeui  and its installin 89 packages
<billybigrigger> webbb8, can i ask you a question?
<billybigrigger> why don't you install your app from repos?
<billybigrigger> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/quick-lounge-applet/2.13.2-1ubuntu1
<webbb8> the app i was trying to get wasnt in then
<billybigrigger> sudo apt-get install quick-lounge-applet
<billybigrigger> it will install version 2.13-21ubuntu1
<billybigrigger> compiling when you don't have to is nice
<billybigrigger> unless you want to go through your depends list and install every package
<webbb8> http://pastebin.ca/1559309
<webbb8> chck that out  does that look ;;;ike it just installed all depends
<billybigrigger> haha look for yourself
<billybigrigger> compling is a PITA
<billybigrigger> install from repos my friend
<billybigrigger> how are you going to keep this package up to date?
<billybigrigger> are you going to compile and install and keep all the depends up to date?
<billybigrigger> or just sudo apt-get update and forget about it?
<webbb8> no
<billybigrigger> i pasted you the link to the package, it exists in karmic repos
<webbb8> what would sudo  apt-get update tdo
<billybigrigger> it will update your sources
<billybigrigger> then sudo aptitude safe-upgrade will upgrade all of your packages
<billybigrigger> together, they are the easiest way, imo to upgrade your system
<billybigrigger> $ sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<webbb8> thanks
<billybigrigger> you should really learn Ubuntu in a stable environment my friend
<billybigrigger> try Jaunty 9.04
<billybigrigger> but hey, learning how to fix things is fun too...but it might be a bit much for a new user
<webbb8> is karmin that buggie
<billybigrigger> as things WILL break in Karmic
<billybigrigger> it's an alpha my friend
<webbb8> i havnt had any probs with it yet
<billybigrigger> knock on wood
<billybigrigger> haha
<webbb8> lol
<dto> i like how the rhytthmbox audio seamlessly switches to the internal speakers if i disconnect the usb audio, without missing a note
<webbb8> what do you use for note taking
<webbb8> tomboy  basket
<dto> emacs.
<webbb8> ubernote  onenote
<mikm_> I use a actual pen and paper
<mikm_> s/a/an/
<dto> also sometimes palmpilot.
<dto> i have a palm tx
<dto> webbb8: have you looked into orgmode.org?
<webbb8> no ill check it out   i have been using ubernote and it works pretty well  u should check it out
<jadams_> dto, you here?
<dto> hi. i made an ubuntu one account. but i can't seem to try it out.
<dto> jadams_: yup.
<dto> hello.
<jadams_> ok
<jadams_> so first, did you install the pulse ppa?
<jadams_> "pulseaudio dev ppa" or something
<dto> not yet, i was doing something else. let me move the laptop back to the desk.
<jadams_> second: I never got my m-audio working yet (I hear that the ICE driver doesn't work appropriately, there's a confirmed bug to that effect in the tracker)
<jadams_> at any rate, deactivating the m-audio card at least fixed my internal sound card
<jadams_> but I've heard tales of others with m-audio cards working in karmic...though never met one :)
<dto> where is the ubuntu+1 pulse ppa you mention?
<dto> i have some audio files i have to review before I screw up my sound drivers :) but that should only take a little while. will you be here a while?
<dto> also a general question, is there a corresponding mailing list for this channel that i should join, if i want to help get the system working properly on this model of toshiba laptop?
<dto> or is the irc channel and launchpad generally how things are done?
<dto> jadams_: it works fine in karmic for playback. but i haven't tried it with jack yet.
<cwillu> dto, I believe the alpha5 link above has a link to the development mailing list (which you should subscribe to)
<cwillu> irc + launchpad is enough to contribute, but the mailing list does help pull things together
<cwillu> you'll get the annoucements directly rather than by mere implication ;p
<dto> it makes me think of the moment in Star Trek II when Khan screams "thissss is ceti alpha fiiiive!"
<cwillu> missed opportunity, not having a cute ceti themed release :)
<dto> how do i get a dvd to play on karmic?
<dto> hmm, skipping audio in vlc
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> the new indicator applet doesn't work
<ShapeShifter499> I can't select my status
<ShapeShifter499> why?
<ShapeShifter499> anyone know?
<billybigrigger> you need to be logged into one of your accounts
<billybigrigger> ie, gtalk, mns
<ShapeShifter499> I am
<billybigrigger> msn
<billybigrigger> works for me
<ShapeShifter499> I'm logged into gtalk, myspace, and twitter
<ShapeShifter499> whats the prob?
<ShapeShifter499> can u give a screen shot of the app when you use it again?
<ShapeShifter499> ??
<commander_> i need help
<commander_> i want to download Bitdefender virus scannner but it won't let me
<billybigrigger> ShapeShifter499, sorry
<billybigrigger> here i have posted screenshots earlier
<ShapeShifter499> oh?
<billybigrigger> <billybigrigger> http://www.thefrozencanuck.ca/photos/main.php?g2_itemId=233
<billybigrigger> <billybigrigger> http://www.thefrozencanuck.ca/photos/main.php?g2_itemId=236
<ShapeShifter499> ok
<ShapeShifter499> hmm......
<ShapeShifter499> did you have to configure anything?
<ShapeShifter499> to get it working?
<billybigrigger> nope
<ShapeShifter499> hmmm...
<ShapeShifter499> where can I go to fix this prob
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<ShapeShifter499> I keep clicking another status and it wont let me change to it
<billybigrigger> what im client?
<billybigrigger> file a bug i guess
<billybigrigger> i'm off to bed!
<ShapeShifter499> ok bye
<Polterge|st> the Karmic install is becoming more stable but for some reason my system will not boot from the newer kernels
<Polterge|st> Linux version 2.6.28-15-generic (buildd@vernadsky) (gcc version 4.3.3 (Ubuntu 4.3.3-5ubuntu4) ) #51-Ubuntu SMP Mon Aug 31 13:33:16 UTC 2009
<Polterge|st> that is the most recent I can get it
<Polterge|st> anything beyond that freezes up on boot
<Polterge|st> the sound / audio stuff is getting better though
<Polterge|st> it still needs the multi-wallpaper fix
<Polterge|st> for nautilus
<Polterge|st> and the gnome workspace switcher prefs still need to be fixed
<Polterge|st> those are things that are probably taking away from some people's Ubuntu experiences
<Boohbah> Polterge|st: my sound card only works with 2.6.30+
<Polterge|st> some soundcards are newer and will only work with certain kernels
<Boohbah> right, the driver is still under development
<dto> jadams_: hey
<dto> jadams_: i'm at my audio desk if you want to discuss audio stuff
<dto> i really like this laptop with the new ubuntu stuff. it's very responsive and rarely lags, except for the aforementioned "media buttons" rhythmbox issue.
<dto> so, thus far no one has responded to or reclassified/rated or whatever, my bug report on launchpad.
<dto> how do i gather mindshare for fixing my bug? how can i help?
<dto> how do i get rhythmbox to play mp3s in karmic? it says it can't find the plugin, and i can't seem to find the right thing in Synaptic.
<alteregoa> the nonfree stuff
<alteregoa> get that
<alteregoa> i use wine and fb2k cause i get high with amarok
<kei> hey -- just upgraded from jaunty to karmic on my netbook. Any idea why gdm wouldn't start automatically anymore? It works fine when I launch it myself as root at the command line. I just upgraded last night and I'm at work now, so didn't have time to dig around in the logs...
<alteregoa> kei
<alteregoa> graphic drivers
<alteregoa> delete your xorg.conf
<alteregoa> restart gdm
<alteregoa> configure your gfx card
<kei> alteregoa: yeah? but it starts fine if i run gdm manually
<kei> i'll try that, though, thanks!
<alteregoa> make a backup of xorg.conf
<alteregoa> cp xorg.conf xorg.old
<alteregoa> or something
<kei> yup, thanks
<CyberCr33p> does someone else has problem with empathy on ubuntu alpha5 with the latest patches?
<mac_v> CyberCr33p: specifically what problem?
<CyberCr33p> it crash
<dto> jadams_: hi
<nzmm> god the network manager icon is hideous
<nzmm> well the new one
<eagles0513875> nzmm: on gnome or kde
<nzmm> gnome, its that space invaders esque black thing, masquerading as a networking input ...
<nzmm> or should i say PacMan-ghost-like black thing?
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> <--kde user with the occasional gnome use
<nzmm> lol.  I get my hopes up when Canonical folk initiate efforts such as the 100 paper cuts, then they go and elevate some shit house icon to the default theme...
<nzmm> moreover a hugely visible icon
<mac_v> CyberCr33p: Bug #423521 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423521 in empathy "empathy crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423521
<mac_v> nzmm: which icon are you talking about?
<mac_v> also
<mac_v> !language | nzmm
<ubottu> nzmm: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nzmm> sorry for language
<nzmm> mac_v, the predominantly black icon in this screenshot: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/123544/Screenshot.png
<mac_v> nzmm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/425935
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 425935 in network-manager "[Karmic] ugly ethernet Icon" [Wishlist,New]
<kei> wow, that is ugly
<nzmm> good to know there is a bug for it
<CyberCr33p> mac_v, yes this bug
<mac_v> nzmm: can you track down where the icon is?
<mac_v> i cant seem to find the icon
<CyberCr33p> now I hope they can fix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/414560
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 414560 in linux "ath9k disassociates/reassociates a lot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jarkko> is it possible to remember wireless connections enabled/disabled state over boot?
<jarkko> I'm not using wlan or bt on my thinkpad, so I disable them but they are always enabled after reboot (so I use the 'killswitch' hardware key to shut them down)
<nzmm> mac_v:  /usr/share/icons/Human/scalable/devices/network-wired.svg
<nzmm> for some reason it seems to override the chosen themes icon, in this case network-wired
<mac_v> oh the damn thing has been hiding in devices!
<mac_v> i had been looking for it in apps and status!
<nzmm> lol
<nzmm> yea i found it using a handy app i wrote a while back
<nzmm> https://launchpad.net/icon-library
<nzmm> its my ugly first stab at pygtk
<mac_v> nzmm: wow , thats useful , :)  how do i use it?
<nzmm> just download the tar.gz, extract and run 'python icon-library.py'
 * mac_v tries
<nzmm> does it work for you?
<mac_v> nzmm: wow , just the tool i was looking for \o/
<mac_v> nzmm: thanks... simply awesome
<nzmm> cool, the only caveat is the icon replacement functionality is sorta broken ...
<mac_v> nzmm: maybe the table label "context" can be folder?
<mac_v> "folder"
<nzmm> oh, yea, i guess
<nzmm> i kinda like context though: 'what context should the icon appear?'
<nzmm> is kind where i am coming from
<mac_v> nzmm: and the patch can be displayed in the main window it self , since it symlinks to the inherits sometimes it is easier to just view them in the main window
<nzmm> folder is a bit more ambiguous imho
<mac_v> s/patch/path
<nzmm> i dont follow :)
<mac_v> nzmm: the icons which dont exist in the selected theme , display the icons from the gnome theme  , this is confusing , when making themes , it would be easier to know what icon does not exist by looking at the main window itself
<mac_v> and the context need not be displayed , if it is done as above
<mac_v> nzmm: BTW , what made you create this? do you make icons yourself?
<nzmm> maybe better would be to add a note saying the icon exists from a inherited theme
<nzmm> um, no i just like making this that look cool :)
<mac_v> ;p
<nzmm> but its good for when i am writing an app to find a system icon that is most appropriate for a circumstance
<mac_v> oh
<mac_v> nzmm: yeah... the note about the inherits is good too
<nzmm> i have not loked at the code in ages, prob take me a while to figure out how it all works again :(
<mac_v> nzmm: i'm planning on sending a mail about this to the ubuntu-artwork  mailing list
<nzmm> oh cool  :D
<mac_v> do you plan on looking code? so i could send the mail after you iron a few things out?
<nzmm> well encourage them to hack on it, i am keen to see improvements -- to learn from
<nzmm> um, yea i can, but it wont be until the weekend.
<mac_v> nzmm: when you do , tweak it , remind me... this is a really helpful tool , somethimes we miss out the symlinks and it breaks the themes
<nzmm> i would just post it, i remember struggling with the 'replace icon' functionality for a while last time i had a stab at it, so it may not be an easy fix
<nzmm> oh, do you have an email, i can let you know when i make changes
<nzmm> or should i just ping on irc
<mac_v> nzmm: i'd be here :) you could jsut ping me or send mail from lp
<nzmm> ?
<nzmm> ok
<nzmm> are you artwork team?
<mac_v> nzmm: i do some work for the community side :)
<mac_v> nzmm: more than the replace function i think as this would help check the integrity of the icon set we are making
<mac_v> pretty nifty app :)
<nzmm> thanks
<nzmm> hey have a look at this: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/123544/pathbar.tar.bz2
<nzmm> my pathbar prototype i been playing with this avo...
<nzmm> just extract and run test_window.py with python
<nzmm> wait! try the file now, it had a bug when i posted the link
<nzmm> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/123544/pathbar.tar.bz2
<mac_v> nzmm: hmmm... i didnt understand , what is it for? and why does it save files as pdf?
<nzmm> hmmm it shouldn't be doing anything pdf
<nzmm> i think that may be a cairo surface issue ... meh
<nzmm> its meant to be an attempt at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareStore#Path button
<nzmm> are you using karmic
<nzmm> ?
<mac_v> nzmm:  maybe i'm using it wrong ,i set the file as an executable and i opened the .py from the terminal and ran it , it shows a cross arrow like thingy , which takes a screenshot of the window or panel or object as a pdf and the actions terminate on right-click
<mac_v> yes karmic
<mac_v> this is ubuntu+1 room ;p
<nzmm> i think don;t make it executable and the prob will go away
<mac_v> i think i did use it wrong! i thought
<nzmm> just run from terminal using python
 * mac_v tries again
<nzmm> but i doesn't do much at the moment
<nzmm> just started with it
<mac_v> hmm... if it has noexec then it doesnt seem to work :(
<nzmm> :(
<nzmm> heres what i see: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/123544/out.ogv
 * mac_v having fun with icon library
<mac_v> nzmm: oh! yeah works
<mac_v> mvo: check this out ^
<mac_v> for software store path bar
<mvo> nzmm: sweet
 * mvo watches it again, because its just so much fun :)
<mac_v> hehe
<nzmm> :)
 * gnomefreak cant see what we are watching 
<mac_v> nzmm: mvo is the person you want to contact for the pathbar
<mac_v> he is the main dev
<nzmm> oh
<mvo> nzmm: its good stuff!
<nzmm> its very early stuff, just one night ... but i having fun
<gnomefreak> was anyone propted to reboot after the upgrade of kernel 2.6.31-10?
<mac_v> prompted for me ;p
<gnomefreak> prompted even
<Dr_Willis> updating now
<gnomefreak> mac_v: ok thanks i guess i removed indicator applet
<mac_v> gnomefreak: you mean indicator session?
<gnomefreak> i have to clean out kernels sometime soon
<gnomefreak> mac_v: sure :)
<mac_v> ;)
<mac_v> i-a is for messages
 * gnomefreak waits for answer so i refuse to reboot yet.
<gnomefreak> sorry not here. on a whole other server
 * mac_v on 2.6.31-10 already \o/
<Dr_Willis> the kernel dident up grade.. had to do a dist-upgrade
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. WARNING: WARNING: /usr/share/pyshared/lsb_release.py is linked but does not belong to any package.
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: thats normal
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: warning has been there a while
<Dr_Willis> anyone noticed that message? been seeing it for the last week or 2.
<mac_v> Dr_Willis: thats been there for a long time
<Dr_Willis> its a Double Warning! :)
<gnomefreak> im thinking someone forgot to remove/change the link
<mac_v> double negative is positive , right ;p
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, is it possible to stop all kernel updates from adding --no-floppy to /boot/grub/grub.conf
<Dr_Willis> so 2 warnings is ok :)
<ActionParsnip> it makes my system not boot
<Dr_Willis> Theres the defaults in /etc/default/grub you could check out
<Dr_Willis> and the /etc/grub.d/* stuff
<ActionParsnip> and I have to either change it before rebooting, or boot to live cd to edit it
<mac_v> ActionParsnip: it doesnt add for me
<mac_v> also , you can edit the grub stuff ^
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: theres no mention of floppy in any of the scripts in /etc/grub.d
<Dr_Willis> Only file i see no-floppy mentioned is in /etc/grub.d/30_otheros
<Dr_Willis> so yes I DO see  it in one of the scripts. :)
<VSpike> I'm suffering from this error https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagekit/+bug/389766 but the bug says a fix was released.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389766 in packagekit "Gtk-Message **: Failed to load module "pk-gtk-module": libpk-gtk-module.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory at" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Dr_Willis> $ grep floppy *
<Polterge|st> for some reason the volume icon won't come back for me
<Dr_Willis> 30_otheros:search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 6a62b9cc1192cb2d
<Polterge|st> my sound works nearly perfectly but the volume slider applet won't show back up
<VSpike> "locate libpk-gtk-module.so" tells me it exists in /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libpk-gtk-module.so
<VSpike> So why is pretty much every app complaining about it?
 * gnomefreak doesnt see complaints about gtk anything
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: i grepped it from /etc : http://pastebin.com/f33f29a64
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: yes the --no-floppy thing makes the system not boot, its not even in the option if I press e to edit the line
<gnomefreak> yay down to 2 kernels now just wait for answer still and reboot :)
<Dr_Willis> ive not altered that file that i am aware of.
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit /etc/grub.d/30_otheros
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f48aa9efe
<Dr_Willis> i womnder if the --no-floppy option would  work dependion on the bios settings for floppy drives.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/426772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426772 in linux "New Kernel install adds "--no-floppy" causing no boot" [Undecided,New]
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: i'll check my system bios for floppy based goodness
<Dr_Willis> Im not even up to speed with grub2 enough to know what most of that stuff means in that file.
<Dr_Willis> set root=(hd0,1)
<Dr_Willis> search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 6a62b9cc1192cb2d
<Dr_Willis> looks like its going for hda  partition 1. but not sure about the -fs-uuid and --set stuff mean :) must be the uuid of the  filesystem
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/f77e1cdba
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: tbh for a single boot system, grub2 is a massive overkill
<Dr_Willis> Its supposed to fix some other  'long time' issues with grub also. from what i read on the grub2 docs/guides/homepages
<Dr_Willis> for a single boot systel just dd the kernel to the start of the hard drive. :P
<Dr_Willis> or was that to a floppy.. i recall doing that YEARS ago
<ActionParsnip> long time issues? its worked fine afaics
<Dr_Willis> Go check the grub docs/pages..
<Dr_Willis> most of the issues where things ive never encountered or ever heard of.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: apparently me too, fire up system, grub loads, boots linux.. job done
<Dr_Willis> using that logic we would still be using LILO
<Dr_Willis> and Ubuntu 1.0
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ActionParsnip> lilo is groovy
<Dr_Willis> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-2.en.html
<Dr_Willis> Dynamic loading of modules in order to extend itself at the run time rather than at the build time.
<Dr_Willis> Not that i have a clue what that means.. :)
<Dr_Willis> Cross-platform installation which allows for installing GRUB from a different architecture.
<Dr_Willis> I think that means it can boot identically on  that OS-X (emfi?) or whatever  and same on ppc.. and arm (perhaps?)
<Dr_Willis> Stuff thats over my head.. or things that ive not sure what they mean. :) it seems
<Dr_Willis> gotta be buzz word complient!
<Dr_Willis> ** Modular, hierarchical, object-oriented framework for file systems, files, devices, drives, terminals, commands, partition tables and OS loaders.
<eternal_p> morning all...is anyone having a problem playing embedded flash movies on a web page (64-bit)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..  i wasent yesterday eternal_p  let me check now
<Dr_Willis> http://www.rathergood.com/singing_kitties  works here.
<eternal_p> try this: http://www.engadgetmobile.com/2009/09/09/the-palm-pixi-is-official-headed-to-sprint-this-holiday-season/
<Dr_Willis> theres a video on that site?
<eternal_p> yup
<eternal_p> a few
<eternal_p> just scroll down
<Dr_Willis> just static images here...
<ActionParsnip> eternal_p: i use the beta 64bit flash
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: scroll about 30% down
<Dr_Willis> aha.. here we go. 'sory the program npviewer.bin closed unexpectendly
<Dr_Willis> that was below the firefox window. :)
<eternal_p> ahh...so I will switch to 64-bit flash
<eternal_p> remind me again, which directory is best used for FF extensions ?
<eternal_p> ?
 * Dr_Willis wants reminded again why flash is  better for 'videos' then  any of a dozen other ways to have videos on web sites...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> also remind me when cell phones got to be more complex then pc's ?  :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Dr_Willis> the video at   http://www.engadgetmobile.com/2009/09/09/iida-polaris-phone-meets-robot-robot-meets-japan-video/
<Dr_Willis> on that site Does work
<Dr_Willis>  a cell phone robot? :)
<BluesKaj> still trying to gigure out how to get on the net with our moto krzrkm1 phone ...it's unusually complex for sure :P
<BluesKaj> err figure
<Dr_Willis> seeing new cell phones with built in wifi  and browsers.. so they can get to the inernet from any wirless hotspot.  Which is neat..
<Dr_Willis> by the time my cellphone is elegiable for a upgrade.. they will proberly have taken over the world.
<BluesKaj> mine won't connect no matter what , the support ppl even talked me thru all the steps but it still doesn't connect , glad it's a pay as you go
<Dr_Willis> Ont thing ive noticed with every cell phone i have.. the things NEVER work like they are supposed to
<Dr_Willis>  current one. cant play mp3's via the player. due to some quirk/bug with the 'tags' in the mp3 files..
<Dr_Willis> it can play them.. just not in the player..
<BluesKaj> well, I guess that's what my laptop is for , forget the cell
<Dr_Willis> got  a Netbook :)
<Boohbah> Dr_Willis: there is so much code to be written for cell phones and so little time to test it
<Dr_Willis> yep Boohbah  and its 'must have moar fancy features!'
<eternal_p> sigh..this is what I hate...I do a search for npwrapper.libflashplayer.so shows up in one place..I remove it, replace it with the 64-bit and it is still showing npwrapper.libflashplayer.so in about:plugins
<Dr_Willis> and 'it will be gone in a year.. so  who cares!'
<Boohbah> Dr_Willis: i used to test bluetooth profiles on a wide range of devices
<mvo> nzmm: what are your plans with the path-button code? I would love to use it it software-store :)  but currently it lacks a copyright notice and I would need a contribuor agreement (see http://www.canonical.com/contributors)
<Dr_Willis> Bluetooth.. heh.. that has been such a disaster for me  on various OS's
<Boohbah> Dr_Willis: the manufacturers always release buggy code
<Dr_Willis> such a NEAT idea.. so.. badly done..
<Boohbah> yeah because the bluetooth SIG wants to keep tight control of the bluetooth specificiations
<Boohbah> they do things like organize anti-piracy raids on chinese factories making counterfeit bluetooth logos :)
<nzmm> mvo: plans, get it working better and definately get it into software-store if its desired!
<murlidhar> okies i am trying to torrent kubuntu and the tracker says " Requested download is not authorized for use for this tracker "
<nzmm> mvo: i am naive as far as copyright stuff, so whatever is most convenient for you guys would be ok i guess
<mvo> nzmm: software-store is gpl, so just using the same is fine :)
<murlidhar> why have they stopped alpha5 ?
<murlidhar> isn't it the latest torrent ?
<mvo> (or whatever license that is compatible with it)
<mac_v> nzmm: http://www.canonical.com/contributors
<Dr_Willis> murlidhar:  i found the torrents very slow..
<mac_v> nzmm: you also have to send the pdf mail to mvo
<Dr_Willis> too many changes/releases..  so not everyone seeds them  they get updated too fast
<nzmm> ok gpl it is, i'll sus the agreement tomorrow, i am off to bed for now
<murlidhar> Dr_Willis: i prefer torrenting...i don't mind it being slow cuz i get a max speed of 29KB/s anyways ..
<nzmm> ciao
<murlidhar> mine is adsl conn!
<murlidhar> Dr_Willis: alpha5 is the latest i suppose
<Dr_Willis> yea its a week old :) so  its proberly due for alpha 6 now.
<Dr_Willis> Given the # of updates ive had in the last week.. i think everything hs been updated twice
<murlidhar> Dr_Willis: so u mean the tracker has stopped it ?
 * mac_v had pretty fast alpha5 download
<mac_v> torrent*
<Dr_Willis> murlidhar:  no idea. I gave up on trying the torrents for the aplhas
<murlidhar> mac_v: when ?
<mac_v> hm.. 2 days ago
<murlidhar> mac_v: now the tracker gives me error
<mac_v> oh , maybe a temporary error :)
<murlidhar> well it says not authorized !!
<mac_v> huh ! o.0
 * mac_v checks
<murlidhar> the tracker says " Requested download is not authorized for use for this tracker "
<BluesKaj> murlidhar, try this , it's not a torrent but the source is fast
<BluesKaj> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/karmic/alpha-5/karmic-desktop-i386.iso
<murlidhar> BluesKaj: my connection is not so stable and that is exactly why i prefer torrenting !
<BluesKaj> if you want gnome http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/karmic/alpha-5/karmic-desktop-i386.iso
<mac_v> hehe ;p you gave him k*
<murlidhar> mac_v: i am wanting K*
<murlidhar> ;P
<BluesKaj>  oops the last link doesn't work
<murlidhar> see!
<BluesKaj> the first one does tho
<murlidhar> guess alpha-6 is fast on it's way
<murlidhar> :)
<murlidhar> :D
<blackxored> hello
<murlidhar> hellp
<murlidhar> hello*
<murlidhar> :P = :O
<mac_v> !hi | blackxored
<ubottu> blackxored: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<blackxored> Greetings mac_v
<blackxored> how's karmic progressing?? :D sorry about the general question ;)
<murlidhar> since i am not a good tester i better wait for the beta releases
<murlidhar> cya guys
<murlidhar> all the best
<mac_v> blackxored: each have their own problems ;p
<murlidhar> and thanks for testing
<blackxored> mac_v, sure, hardware sucks :D
<dto> what's the mailing list for this channel?
<BluesKaj> blackxored, plasma crashes after launching kate or the terminal , but it recovvers quickly , more of an annoyance than a real problem
<blackxored> BluesKaj, there's probably something wrong with xorg too, since I'm unable to run it from virtualbox ;) even the fallback method fails
<blackxored> BluesKaj, gnome user, so hard to tell :D
<BluesKaj> blackxored, apparently some gnome users are experiencing the same thing with gedit
<blackxored> BluesKaj, as I said, unable to test it, since doesn't runs on vbox
<BluesKaj> depends on individual HW and
<BluesKaj> etc rather
<BluesKaj> vbox isn't really testing ...it comes with it's own probs :)
<BluesKaj> blackxored, you asked a general question about how things are progressing so I replied , that's all .
<blackxored> BluesKaj, sure
<mac_v> dto: ML for this channel? or do you want logs?
<dto> mac_v: someone said i should join the mailing list for people testing ubuntu+1, but there isn't one in the topic that i can tell.
<mac_v> there is not ML , for this channel , this is just a help channel
<mac_v> no*
<dto> ok.
<mac_v> dto:  just test Karmic and if you have any bugs report them on Launchpad if they aernt reported yet
<dto> ok :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<Dr_Willis> This same game on 9.04 has sound in wine. but on 9.10 it dont..
<Guest46316> jeej ouch
<Guest46316> Hi guys today updates, broked my X, not text is showed for any widget
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. the Matrix Screensaver has diffrent displays on each of my monitors..
<Dr_Willis> Wife thoght  the pc was  gettting hacked or somthing :P
<Guest46316> an already know issue ?
<Dr_Willis> 'what ubuntu needs is a good Aquarium Screensaver!'
<Dr_Willis> Guest46316:  its working here.. but ivbe not rebooted yet.. you are the first to mention such an issue.
<Guest46316> I've rebooted twice
<Guest46316> any tip to track the issue ?
<Pici> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Guest46316> not a problem, except that I'm not able to determine the package that fails :)
<Pici> Guest46316: Well, what was updated today?
<Guest46316> uff hard to say, I got updates for around 130 packages
<Guest46316> Pici, http://pastebin.com/f51c5bb10
<Guest46316> my dpkg.log for today
<cwillu> Guest46316, start with the most generic package that seem related.  It's easier for the the community to triage a bug to the more specific package than it is to punt it in the other direction and then still have to figure out the more specific package
<cwillu> s/seem/still seems/
<cwillu> I'd expect either a driver acceleration fault in xorg, or something broken in gtk; leaning towards gtk
<Guest46316> I searched for gtk, and seem it's nothing related
<Guest46316> but the Intel drivers got updated
<Guest46316> will downgrade them
<Guest46316> I'm back baby, downgraded xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Guest46316> cwillu, Pici thanks a lot
<dto> i go to Administration | Time and Date, but the dialog crashes
<dto> i'm reporting it...
<siegie> #ubuntu-offtopic
<burner> anyone know if the latest pulse update lets you use more than one sound using program at a time?
<daemonk> hi all,
<daemonk> anyone here experiencing problems with empathy not loading up?
<daemonk> also apache on karmic seems very unstable
<daemonk> going to dive deepe and see what I can find
<daemonk> 50% pages return blank
<Andphe> daemonk: I use apache all days and it works fine for me
<daemonk> found the problem
<daemonk> is a bug with suhosin
<daemonk> I should have started in my logs
<daemonk> is the session.encrypt in php settings
<daemonk> once disabled stops the problem, I was getting segfaults on about 50% of my page requests
<Pretto> is there a way to stop pulseaudio to consume high cpu?
<Ranakah> replace pulse with esound
<JMFTheVCI> isn't pulse stuck in the distrbution?
<Enlik> or disable it, or try to inwestigate.
<JMFTheVCI> <ie non removable>?
<Enlik> esound is old
<dto> i can't get the time+date dialog to work properly. the bug is already reported but, how do i set my time zone from the command line?
<Pretto> pulseaudio is a problem indeed
<Pretto> consuming 80%+ of CPU
<natewiebe13> Pretto: ive got 0% cpu usage
<natewiebe13> from pulse
<Pretto> natewiebe13, here it is always on top
<kei> hmm, figured out what my problem with gdm was
<kei> i had /var/log in tmpfs on my netbook, and my startup script didn't have time to recreate the dir structure in there before gdm launched... so gdm couldn't find its log dir and would refuse to start
<kei> i guess gdm starts before /etc/init.d/rc.local is processed, now?
<Pretto> take a look http://imagebin.org/63177
<Pretto> 4503 pretto    20   0 94852 4364 3284 R 82.4  0.3 135:38.66 pulseaudio
<Pretto>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<Pretto>  4503 pretto    20   0 94852 4364 3284 R 82.4  0.3 135:38.66 pulseaudio
<mFacenet> I need to know if this an issue with my system or something that's acknowledge, Gnome has removed itself per an update yesterday, the cause gdm is conflicting with fast-user-switching-app which is a dependency of gnome-desktop-environment which is dependency of gnome
<gnomefreak> mFacenet: remove FUSA its not needed gnome now includes it
<gnomefreak> than reinstall gnome stuff that it removed or installing ubuntu-desktop should help
<mFacenet> gnomefreak: fusa is not install and when I try to target gnome I get gnome: Depends: gnome-desktop-environment (= 1:2.22.2~4ubuntu6) but it is not going to be installed
<mFacenet> and when I target gnome-desktop-environment it fails because fusa is marked as a dependency
<gnomefreak> mFacenet: does ubuntu-desktop give you same output?
<mFacenet> ubuntu desktop is installed but gdm does not give me the option to start a gnome session
<gnomefreak> mvo: if your here please look at mFacenet bug. i ran into it very first upgrade but since then i have tried default system upgrade so i wasnt aware it was still happening
<gnomefreak> mvo: installing gdm says same output?
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> mFacenet: installing gdm says same?
<mFacenet> no gdm installs fine
<gnomefreak> mFacenet: how did you upgrade?
<mvo> mFacenet: that is a update from karmic to karmic ? ie a partial upgrade?
<mFacenet> mvo: yes
<gnomefreak> ah didnt think FUSA was able to be installed at all on karmic
<gnomefreak> after A2 at least
<mFacenet> gnomefreak: probably wasn't but gnome-desktop-environment still marks it as a requirement
<mFacenet> isn't is probably a better word
<gnomefreak> fast-user-switch-applet (>= 2.22.0)
<gnomefreak> sure does
<gnomefreak> let me see something real fast
<gnomefreak> neither are installed here thats why i dont have issues anymore
<mFacenet> out of curiosity is the 'gnome' target installed?
<Rouser> Would it be a dumb move to try out the alpha of Karmic?
<shadeslayer> Rouser: nope
<Rouser> Stable enough for my main computer?
<shadeslayer> Rouser: 1)what do you mean by stable? Stable has various definitions
<Rouser> I guess I can find that out on my own
<Rouser> but does it support 64-bit at this current time? website doesn't say, so i'm assuming i can upgrade to it from a 64-bit install of jaunty
<shadeslayer> Rouser: 2)You will have to download many updates each day,and you will have to deal with breakages
<Rouser> breakages?
<shadeslayer> Rouser: im running a 64 bit karmic
<Rouser> aweosme
<Rouser> *awesome
<Rouser> define "breakages"
<shadeslayer> Rouser: yes,there will be occassional breakages
<shadeslayer> Rouser: for eg : recently the kernel hung up on shutdown...
<shadeslayer> so we had the force a hard/manual shut down
<Rouser> I'm going to look into it, thanks
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, there's a fix.//go into syssettings/notifications and renable or redisable the sounds (it doesn't matter which) , just do a reset and the after you next session the normal shutdown process should be back . I t doesn't seem to make sense but it works
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: already have a new kernel so no worries
<BluesKaj> ok
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: i was just quoting that as a example ;)
<BluesKaj> IC
<zniavre> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<klaxian> has anyone tried using Adium themes with empathy?  they don't seem to work for me.  perhaps i'm missing something
<klaxian> whenever i switch to an adium theme that i installed and open a new conversation window, nautilus opens the directory containing the theme instead and nothing is rendered in the conversation window
<zniavre> white background and white font ?
<klaxian> i don't think so.  some of the ones i've tried are quite graphical with backgrounds of their own
<klaxian> all the standard ones work, but no adium ones do
<klaxian> i thought perhaps i didn't have webkit installed, but indeed i do
<klaxian> i tested and it's definitely not white on white
<klaxian> the strange thing is that the theme directory opens in nautilus when i open a conversation window with an adium theme selected
<klaxian> seems like it's trying to access the theme and it doesn't have the right handler or something
<nemo> zniavre: white on white is commonly a result of poor styling and users using a dark theme
<nemo> zniavre: I've run into it in quite a few apps
<klaxian> yah, i'm sure it's not white on white though
<klaxian> and it opens a nautilus window
<klaxian> seems like someone else had this problem after google searches
<klaxian> they say it started with gnome 2.27.91
<klaxian> i've also tried several different themes with the same result
<klaxian> all the adium ones don't work
<nostahl> hi guys
<nostahl> finally completed upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 heh
<nostahl> had to delete pidgin , openoffice,gimp, and tons of other software to get enough room on the 4 gig  ssd to do the upgrade heh
<nostahl> hrmm this is weird, depends for phpmyadmin are appache
<nostahl> who needs apache when you have nginx :P
<nostahl> so what are you guys up too today?
<htrejh> hi
<htrejh> picard (musicbrainz tagger) crashes on karmic, but when wanting to report the bug using the window that shows up, it never opens the browser
<htrejh> what should i do?
<mikm_> apport-bug -p picard
<mikm_> Also, run picard from the terminal and include any output it gives
<mikm_> Does the bug occur when scanning files?
<mikm_> IIRC, that's an issue with ffmpeg
<mikm_> Then again, my memory is extraordinarily faulty
<htrejh> mikm_: no when starting it
<htrejh> it says python doesn't find module picard.plugins
<htrejh> but don't have time to report myself, will do it later :s
<Brian_> what instant messanger does karmic use
<billybigrigger> empathy by default
<billybigrigger> but you don't have to use it
<billybigrigger> you can use whatever you want
<mikm_> I like empathy.  My only complaint about it is that it doesn't indicate if a person is mobile; it just indicates that they are online.
<billybigrigger> i have been using pidgin for the last couple months
<billybigrigger> and not all that often haha i totally ditched msn and only use google talk
<billybigrigger> only have 1 other contact that uses it haha
<billybigrigger> pretty pointless
<mikm> I love Jabber, but most people I know don't use it.
<DanaG> same here... everybody I know uses AIM... even if they have a gmail account.\
 * Twigathy just uses IRC!
<billybigrigger> heh
<billybigrigger> anyone know why usplash doesn't display as a guest OS in vbox?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/graphviz-cairo/+bug/136450
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 136450 in graphviz-cairo "dotedit not working for graphviz-cairo" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dupondje> http://pastebin.com/d16497dcb
<dupondje> any idea what causes this ?
<billybigrigger> Received 47 bytes from 192.168.3.1#53 in 12 ms
<billybigrigger> that should be your outside IP
<billybigrigger> not your lan ip
<billybigrigger> do you have your routes or something messed up?
<dupondje> billybigrigger: I have router, and it uses router to request DNS ... :D
<BluesKaj> dupondje:  router doesn't need to request DNS, you set the DNS to auto in the roter or you set another domian server like opendns in the router manually
<BluesKaj> dupondje:  your ISP should provide your router with the proper dns or you should call them to find out what it is and edit your router dns settings accordingly
<billybigrigger> or just use opendns :P
<billybigrigger> usually faster than your ISP
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger: i tried opendns for a while but I was getting website errors , not frequently , but enuff to become annoying
<billybigrigger> really?
<billybigrigger> i love opendns, never a problem with it
<pan12345> http://www.thaiadpoint.com/tap8.1/bin/redir.php?p=2042&l=1357&u_id=363435
<billybigrigger> take your spam elsewhere
<billybigrigger> pan12345, ^^^
<pan12345> http://www.thaiadpoint.com/tap8.1/bin/redir.php?p=2042&l=1357&u_id=363435
<mFacenet> can someone remove the fusa dependency from gnome-desktop-environment
<duffydack> Anyone reckon the ext4 "lockup while deleting large files" bug will be fixed for karmic (well I`d assume so since its default!).  Just my friend, with an upto date jaunty still haas the problem... I would have thought a fix would have made it into jaunty by now.
<billybigrigger> the fix would be in the kernel
<billybigrigger> so if he's running a jaunty kernel.......
<duffydack> So they wont be fixing the jaunty kernel?  its been updated a few times since install, I was expecting it fixed.  I dont have any issues on mine so I dont know why he does.  I will be upgrading mine and his to karmic anyhow..
<duffydack> just windered.
<duffydack> wondered*
<billybigrigger> what kernel version is he running?
<duffydack> he`s using jaunty install, so jaunty kernel.
<billybigrigger> a stock kernel?
<duffydack> default installed, and updated
<billybigrigger> well then it won't be a stock jaunty kernel...
<duffydack> 2.6.28-15 now?
<billybigrigger> it will have been updated
<billybigrigger> latest stable is 2.6.30
<duffydack> well, ok I thought you meant wether it was custom kernel or not
<billybigrigger> if he wants to stick it out with jaunty, tell him to try out the newest stable kernel
<billybigrigger> 2.6.28.15.20 is the latest jaunty kernel
<billybigrigger> so he can either download and install the mainline .30 kernel, or upgrade to karmic
<billybigrigger> or compile himself, which ever
<billybigrigger> but i can only image the amount of EXT4 fixes between 2.6.28.15 and .30.6 :P
<duffydack> ive never used a different kernel to what comes with distro..  wouldnt know where to start
<billybigrigger> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30.5/
<duffydack> I was assuming any fix would make it way into the 2.6.28 that gets updated with a dist-upgrade.
<billybigrigger> dpkg install the headers, source, and image
<billybigrigger> add the kernel image into grub, and boot it :P
<duffydack> thx.. might try that later.
<billybigrigger> or...
<billybigrigger> :)
<billybigrigger> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<billybigrigger> if you have some spare time haha you could give that a read
<billybigrigger> ext4 pretty darn stable in karmic though, i haven't heard of any show stopper problems with it....
<billybigrigger> so if you want you could just upgrade to Alpha5
<billybigrigger> but depending what you use your systems for...for everyday use Alpha5 is in decent enough shape
<duffydack> well Ive only know the large file delete hang once, very early on in jaunty, and not seen it since.  He still sees it.. this is why I`ve made it ext3 on his
<billybigrigger> good call :P
<billybigrigger> this is also a good read if your interested in upgrading to +1
<billybigrigger> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha5
<aboSamoor> anyone experiencing problems with firefox having flashy black banners ?
<duffydack> billybigrigger, seems its added it to grub during the install, nice. :P
<billybigrigger1> duffydack, what did you install the kernel on? jaunty or karmic?
<billybigrigger1> duffydack, reboot and give it a go
<duffydack> billybigrigger, jaunty, in a vm I have for testing..  apparmor [FAIL] during boot tho.
<billybigrigger1> duffydack, what's the error?
<duffydack> dont know if its important or not, I dont use it I dont think..  just a fail to start during boot
<aboSamoor> I asked if anyone experiencing problems with firefox having flashy black banners ? ubuntu crashed so  I am asking again :)
<billybigrigger1> can someone confirm a bug for me? you need to be able to share your desktop and vnc in
<BUGabundo> hey friends
<billybigrigger1> howdy BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> howdy meat lover
<billybigrigger1> ...
<billybigrigger1> i don't know what to say to that haha
<billybigrigger1> can anyone confirm, that useing any vnc viewer, than using mouse scroll or right click ends your vnc session?
<billybigrigger1> i think this is a bug in vino-server
<billybigrigger1> man my typing is bad today
<Bauldrick> I'm on karmic but cant get any 2.6.31 kernels to load, I'm stuck with 2.6.28 (and keep getting errors about it)
<gbs-wes> Grrrrr
<billybigrigger1> Bauldrick, what is your error?
<Bauldrick> billybigrigger1: something about system suffering a serious kernel error, but I'd like for the .31 to load - currently get black screen when trying any of those. Is that kernel modesetting?
<nostahl> hey guys. how do you chmod into your installation from a live cd?
<billybigrigger1> Bauldrick, possibly, what kind of gpu?
<billybigrigger1> nostahl, you mean chroot, chmod is the command used to change a file or directories permissions
<billybigrigger1> nostahl, what are you trying to fix?
<nostahl> ya
<nostahl> i got to mess with users
<nostahl> to setup a new /home
<Bauldrick> this is a compaq laptop, radeon igp (?)
<Bauldrick> 4-0
<nostahl> is there an easy way to do this billybigrigger1
<billybigrigger1> Bauldrick, im not a radeon user, but im pretty sure intel kms is on by default
<billybigrigger1> nostahl, well yes and no, it's easy to chroot, but also easy to screw things up
<billybigrigger1> nostahl, you can start with $ sudo fdisk -l to see what your partiton names are
<Bauldrick> billybigrigger1: do you just add nomodeset to kernel line somewhere (grub?)
<billybigrigger1> you'll need to figure out what partitions are your /home and /
<nostahl> how do i mount a second hd as /home after i chroot into the f irst hd wich is /root
<billybigrigger1> Bauldrick, i think that will work, im an nvidia user, so i have not much knowledge about kms
<billybigrigger1> nostahl, man mount
<billybigrigger1> Bauldrick, nomodeset=1 i believe
<Bauldrick> thanks billybigrigger1, I'll give it a shot
 * billybigrigger1 waits for some other radeon kms users to pipe up
<Tim__> Okay... I left Ubuntu on the KDE desktop on overnight
<Tim__> Without shutting it down... or I may have put it in sleep mode
<Tim__> When I turned it back on, the option to log in to the GNOME desktop environment was gone
<Tim__> Plus I have no sound in either KDE or Xfce (and of course I can't access GNOME)
<Tim__> My desktop selection thing says "KDE, Xfce Session, Xfce Session, xterm"
<Tim__> Instead of "GNOME, KDE, Xfce Session, xterm"
<billybigrigger1> can you run gnome-session from a terminal?
<Tim__> How would I do that?
<billybigrigger1> do you know what login manager you use? kdm gmd?
<billybigrigger1> s/gmd/gdm
<billybigrigger1> or xdm even
<Tim__> I believe it's GMD
<billybigrigger1> gdm ok
<Tim__> gdm*
<billybigrigger1> well pressing ctrl-alt-f1 will bring your to a console, there you can type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart and see if gnome appears again
<Tim__> Ok, I'll try it
<billybigrigger1> if not, go back to your tty (ctrl-alt-f1) and type $ gnome-session
<Tim__> Didn't work
<Tim__> I typed in gnome-session and it said "WARNING: Can not open display" on the terminal
<bucky> Tim__, is it running already on ctl-alt F7 ?
<Tim__> No
<bucky> hmm...
<Tim__> I can't get GNOME to appear at all
<Tim__> Also I found out that the login and logout sounds work
<billybigrigger1> Tim__, what happened when you restarted gdm?
<Tim__> But no other sounds do...
<Tim__> billybigrigger1, it said "Stopping GDM................................... Starting GDM.................................."
<Tim__> Or something to that effect
<billybigrigger1> and gnome wasn't an available session?
<Tim__> But when I went back to the login screen & session manager, GNOME was not available
<Tim__> billybigrigger1, nope
<Tim__> It just gave me 4 options of KDE, Xfce session, Xfce session, and xterm
<billybigrigger1> do what bucky said, try pressing ctrl-alt-f7
<Tim__> Doesn't work
<billybigrigger1> that SHOULD take you back to your current session, try ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X
<bucky> Tim__, can you sudo shutdown -r now ?
<Tim__> Didn't do anything either
<Tim__> I'm on KDE
<billybigrigger1> Tim__, and what happens when your reboot the machine?
<Tim__> I get the Ubuntu loading screen
<Tim__> And it goes to the session manager
<Tim__> However instead of the normal clear Ubuntu logo at the top of the login box, I get a really fuzzy Kubuntu one
<billybigrigger1> so it sounds like your using kdm instead of gdm
<Tim__> I was using GDM
<Tim__> I think
<billybigrigger1> hehe
<BUGabundo> grrrrr
<Tim__> Because it had the Ubuntu logo at the top
<billybigrigger1> drop back to tty and try $ sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
 * BUGabundo draws the gun and points it to PA
<Tim__> Ok
<Tim__> I don't run KDM
<Tim__> It said "KDM not found"
<Tim__> I run GDM, I searched up screenies of it and sure enough that's what it is
<Tim__> It has a thing where you click your username, then it brings up a password box
<ActionParsnip> use kdm, see if its friendlier
<Tim__> And usually there's a pretty Ubuntu logo at the top, now it's a blurry KDM one
<Tim__> Ok
<Tim__> How do I use KDM?
<MTecknology> Can I use the 9.10 cd to install the system with lagacy grub?
<billybigrigger1> MTecknology, you'd have to install 9.10 and then remove grub2, and install grub legacy
<Tim__> Be right back
<MTecknology> alrighty
<MTecknology> thanks
<billybigrigger1> MTecknology, or install 9.04, and upgrade to 9.10, grub2 will not overwrite grub legacy on upgrades
<billybigrigger1> but downgrading is alot easier on bandwidth :P
<billybigrigger1> downgrading grub that is
<Bauldrick> nomodeset doesn't work to get system up on 2.6.31 either, just hangs with black screen and flashing "cursor" top left
<MTecknology> I'd prefer that - I don't have a 9.04 cd
<ActionParsnip> make sure you all install sl, its awesome
<Michalxo> any advisor here around? I have a problem with multimedia key (one key)
<Michalxo> when running xev, I can see button codes... all other buttons work just fine
<bucky> is that like the teh package?
<Tim__> Still not working
<Tim__> How do I switch to KDM from GDM?
<ActionParsnip> Michalxo: then you can map the code to an event
<ActionParsnip> Tim__: sudo apt-get --reinstall install kdm
<bucky> Tim__, what kind of video card do you have
<mikm> Tim__: iirc if you do sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<ActionParsnip> Tim__: then when the config appears, select kdm
<Michalxo> ActionParsnip, how to map? some tutorial would be enough :)
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<ActionParsnip> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Michalxo> ActionParsnip, *I can see all codes, apart from that particular key, sorry wrote it worng
<Michalxo> although thanks ActionParsnip :)
<Michalxo> btw another question.. how to show "synaptic's"(?) updates available icon on panel like it was on previous ubu releases?
<ActionParsnip> Michalxo: in the keyboard shortcuts section you can set the key as you wish
<Michalxo> I know that, but when I hit that one key, I get no keycode at all
<ActionParsnip> Michalxo: then you have a lot more to do to get it working
<Michalxo> can be some sort of a bug in kernel? (or what part takes care of keyb "drivers"?)
<ActionParsnip> Michalxo: you can add the notification to the panel
<ActionParsnip> Michalxo: you may need to define something in xorg.conf. have a websearch for your keyboard make and model online
<Michalxo> thanks
<ActionParsnip> just found a fix for the --no-floppy bug :D
<Michalxo> ":)
<guntbert> Michalxo: as for the "update-notifier-icon": gconf-editor - apps/update-notifier : autolaunch=FALSE
<Michalxo> hm.. should I fill a bug? that setkeycodes e014 X is not working for me :-/
<BUGabundo> stupid pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> :(
<hacknslash> hola
<cwillu> poke poke
<BUGabundo> dude
<BUGabundo> miss your pokings
<cwillu> poke poek poke
<BUGabundo> how's life treating you ?
<cwillu> :p
<BUGabundo> still on the road a lot ?
<cwillu> not much right now, quite busy though
<cwillu> the boss finally understands what it is I do exactly :)
<cwillu> as such, I now have a bunch of new work that matches my job description :)
<cwillu> and as an added bonus, I get to send other people out on the road with my equipment, rather than the other way around
<cwillu> I'm hoping to be able to get back to the bug triage in a couple weeks though
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> so what do you do now ?
<cwillu> programming and soldering
<cwillu> had a 5 day weekend, and my first day back ended up working 18 hours :)
<cwillu> how's your job going?
<BUGabundo> tiresome
<cwillu> good tiresome, or mere tired tiresome?
<BUGabundo> gonna get even more hand probs from using the mouse so much
<BUGabundo> to keep making reports on failed backups on stupid DataProtector :(
<cwillu> tip:  don't move your wrist or your arm.  Turn up the sensitivity, and just use your fingertips
<BUGabundo> the *worse* kind
<cwillu> s/dataprotector/cygwin+rsync/?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> there's also DP for linux
<BUGabundo> but we use wind. :(
<cwillu> rsync is available for windows
<cwillu> transparency and simplicity are good values in a backup system
<BUGabundo> true
<cwillu> you should know what its doing so well that you could (and can) do exactly what your backup system does
<BUGabundo> :S
<cwillu> I'm tempted to write "The Joel Test: 12 Steps to Better Code" for systems administration
<cwillu> (http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000043.html)
<cwillu> (1) do you have backups? (2) do you have change management? (3) do you write documentation before implementing new systems?  (4) do you have a bug/issue database? (5)...
<cwillu> anyways, going to bed now :p
<cwillu> thinking I might hook up irc at work though :p
<arand> Hmm, that thing about fixing all known bugs before doing new code...
<billybigrigger> arand, i kind of chuckled on that part
<BUGabundo> cwillu: that's not up to me. im just 3rd line monkey slave
<cwillu> :)
<cbmuser> hi, I have noticed that there are no icons for top level items in the applications menu since the last update
<cbmuser> anyone knows what might triggered that?
<drs305> I don't, but it is a known issue.
<arand> Gnome interface change.
<billybigrigger1> cbmuser, you can you your icons back by going to System>Preferences>Appearance then clicking on the Interface tab and checking "show all menu icons"
<arand> info: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=557469 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgnome/+bug/407621
<ubottu> Gnome bug 557469 in general "set menus_have_icons=false by default" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<arand> I'm guessing this will be update notifications all over again :D
<drs305> gconftool-2 --set --type=bool /desktop/gnome/interface/menus_have_icons  true
<drs305> If you want them back right away   ;-)
<cbmuser> billybigrigger1: Thanks !
<billybigrigger1> cbmuser, no prob
<cbmuser> maybe I turned it off accidentally :)
<billybigrigger1> cbmuser, nope, its a gnome default now
<cbmuser> argh
<cbmuser> it looks ugly
<arand> drs305: But I do think we should preach the UI version..
<cbmuser> because the space for the icons is still there
<cbmuser> it doesn't save any space
<billybigrigger1> cbmuser, quicker loading of menus, "they" claim haha
<drs305> arand: I was just looking to see if it was in gconf, and of course it was...
<cbmuser> pfft
<billybigrigger1> well they should disable ALL icons, not just some
<cbmuser> I don't see any increase in speed
<billybigrigger1> drs305, howdy, how goes it
<drs305> Well billybigrigger1  - made a few grub2 entries the last couple of days.
<drs305> Hidden menu explanations mostly,
<billybigrigger1> seen that
<drs305> That's right, you are on the mailing list for that page aren't you.
<dto> hi folks
<arand> I think it was mostly a design decision, they think the icons look ugly and cluttered, and hence removed them (which now makes things even more ugly, and on to of that, less usable) But hey, we're not developers, so what do we know about usability?
<drs305> gconftool-2 --set --type=bool /desktop/gnome/interface/menus_have_icons  false
<drs305> hehe  forwarded from the devs
<arand> That came out a bit more resentful than meant... but yea...
<robert__> how do i get firefox to work?
<dto> robert__: what goes wrong exactly?
<dto> can you be more specific
<robert__> it won't connect to the internet, it says offline
<dto> well, first check your internet connection. what does the network-manager-applet-icon-thing in the panel say?
<komputes> Is anyone here testing Gnome 3?
<dto> komputes: i tried the Gnome Shell the other day
<dto> komputes: which is one of the more visible changes planned for 3.0 iirc
#ubuntu+1 2009-09-10
<robert__> my internet works fine, frostwire and epiphany connect just fine
<kei> hey, i have my /home dir on a sd card in my acer aspire one netbook... it use to work fine with 9.04, but with 9.10 the sd card isn't mounte after I wake the computer from suspend, which obviously causes all sorts of problems. Any idea what changed that might cause this?
<robert__> whats the difference between epiphany browser and epiphany (gecko) browser?
<robert__> firefox doesn't connect but epiphany does just fine
<robert__> its the same thing to me just different name lol
<Casandrax> komputes: Are you ?
<komputes> dto: Casandrax: I want to test it. is it a package in karmic repos or is it a PPA?
<Casandrax> komputes: Perhaps you should call it QT and make it proprietary ?
<Casandrax> Eye, K-dood ?
<komputes> Casandrax: cute
<Casandrax> tsk
<billybigrigger1> komputes, i doubt you'll find a package for gnome3
<komputes> I heard it was supposed to be more mac-vista-ish
<komputes> the look that is...
<billybigrigger1> your best bet would be SVN or download the source from their git tree if they have one
<Casandrax> QT- yeah... those guys are hopless :P
<dto> komputes: the only real choice is to run their script that downloads and builds everything. however, it worked flawlessly.
<dto> komputes: however i needed a proprietary radeon driver just to get the gnomeshell to work at all
<Casandrax> LOL!
<komputes> dto: does it create a deb package or just a dirty install from source?
<Casandrax> komputes/dto: how fun can you get :P
<Casandrax> "Dirty install from source" ? ... can it get any better and more clean then from source installs ?
<komputes> Casandrax: yep, deb, easy to install and remove
<dto> komputes: it installs everything into ~/gnome-shell
<komputes> Casandrax: how do you remove from source after you do "make install"
<Casandrax> newbie right ? .. how long have you been using open source for ?
<komputes> dto: I don't want just the shell, I want the whole desktop environment
<Casandrax> make uninstall
<komputes> Casandrax: you serious?
<Casandrax> from the source package
<Casandrax> yes
<robert__> anyone else having trouble with firefox connecting?
<robert__> it tells me offline and i know its online
<Casandrax> How many years have you been wandering our magnificent lands for ?
<robert__> this is proof lol
<komputes> Casandrax: point still stands, you need to keep the source to uninstall whereas debs are kept in the apt database and can be removed whenever
<Casandrax> komputes: install, test, like: keep. install test doesnt like, make uninstall
<Casandrax> Very easy
<komputes> Casandrax: I need to play more with installing from source - thanks for the tip
<Casandrax> Np, keep learning my friend
<Casandrax> Knowledge of the many is often achieved by leaning much-
<Casandrax> learning
<billybigrigger1> current gnome is 2.27, gnome 2.30 aka gnome 3 is a long ways away
<Casandrax> lol
<billybigrigger1> i would imagine any current source you come across isnt that usable
<billybigrigger1> http://live.gnome.org/TwoPointTwentyseven#head-eda85ed115a20fa5894b0da945aab5497ff1e7dc
<billybigrigger1> take a look at gnome schedule
<Casandrax> gnome is very good, the best, but the chema crap is, well.... crap. Flat configuration files are always the best according to me. They also dont need all the dependencies we have now, like xml parser crap and such.
<Casandrax> 76'er has spoken.
<alteregoa> how can i made  a cronjob to renice the windows program fabcore.exe to 19?
<edoceo> alteregoa: can you simply `nice $(pidof fabcore.exe)` ?
<alteregoa> ok
<alteregoa> no nice starts the fabcore
<alteregoa> the fabcore gets started from within a wine program so i must use renice
<Chester_> hi guys
<mikm> howdy
<alteregoa> yeah gnome 3 is something in 2020
<Chester_> i need some help about gdm config : i have gnome kde xfce and enlightement on my laptop, and an update from the xfce project broke gdm.
<Chester_> Basically, i can't choose anymore gnome, as it get kind of deleted
<billybigrigger1> alteregoa, 2020?
<Chester_> instead of having gnome and xfce, i have 2 xfce in my list :X
<billybigrigger1> haha more like april '10
<Chester_> any ideas ?
<billybigrigger1> hmm
<DanaG> hmm, try schedtool, for that "nice" issue?
<billybigrigger1> Chester_, someone else had this problem today aswell
<DanaG> What is fabcore?
<billybigrigger1> he also ran kde xfce and gnome, using gdm
<DanaG> Try editing whatever launches it, perhaps?
<DanaG> or do you mean fahcore (folding@home)?
<billybigrigger1> Chester_, have you tried $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<billybigrigger1> ?
<alteregoa> i man fabcore
<alteregoa> dvdfab fabcore
<Chester_> i'm gonna try
<Chester_> see you in a minute :)
<alteregoa> cause i cant find a gui program for linux to rip dvds to mkv
<alteregoa> and cmdline sucks!
<billybigrigger1> alteregoa, dvd::rip i think or something similar
<billybigrigger1> and then use ffmpeg to re-encode dvd to mkv
<billybigrigger1> i don't think you can directly rip to mkv
<billybigrigger1> Chester__, did you get your gnome session back?
<Chester__> nope
<Chester__> i'm having a look @ logs
<Amaranth> whee upstart native boot
<billybigrigger1> Amaranth, ?
<Amaranth> billybigrigger1: it's in testing still
<Amaranth> step 1: make sure it works
<Amaranth> step 2: make it faster
<Amaranth> we're on step 1 :P
<Chester__> ok i didn't figure out where is the problem, i probably need to reinstall gnome desktop env.
<Chester__> ok
<Chester__> dependencies problems
<Chester__> gnome-desktop-environment:
<Chester__>  Dépend: fast-user-switch-applet (>=2.22.0) but it is not installable
<Chester__>  Recommande : fam mais ne doit pas être installé
<Chester__> sorry for the partial french in it
<Chester__> i don't know what to do
<Chester__> i need a package i can't install :S
<DanaG> hmm, you could try sudo aptitude reinstall ~n.*gnome.*   -- what that'll do, will be to reinstall anything with "gnome" in the name, but not install anything new.
<Amaranth> wait, what are you trying to do?
<Chester__> that'
<Chester__> i need to get back my gnome
<Amaranth> you don't want gnome-desktop-environment
<Chester__> but my gnome session env. is not installed at the moment
<Chester__> i do want it
<Amaranth> no no, you don't want that package
<Chester__> why :s?
<Amaranth> that's a "pure" GNOME session
<Amaranth> epiphany as web browser, etc
<Amaranth> it's also synced from debian and we don't do anything to make it work
<Chester__> aw ok
<Amaranth> looks like we actually made some changes to it a couple releases back so it hasn't been synced from debian since then
<Amaranth> thus it is broken
<Amaranth> we're on GNOME 2.28, that's GNOME 2.22
<alteregoa> i updated to grub now it wants to install lilo and mbr!
<Amaranth> Chester__: What is the error you are getting?
<alteregoa> i don't need lilo and mbr, i got grub2
<Chester__> i don't really know what is my error actually, the only thing i know is that my gnome is missing in my gdm environement list
<Amaranth> alteregoa: it's the kernel
<Amaranth> Recommends: grub-pc | grub | lilo (>= 19.1)
<Chester__> plus i have 2 entries for xfce
<Amaranth> it will only install lilo if you don't have grub-pc or grub installed
<Amaranth> Chester__: Do they both boot into XFCE?
<Chester__> yes
<alteregoa> i got grub-pc installed
<alteregoa> im not that stupid
<Amaranth> alteregoa: the only other things that could pull it in are mkrboot and mindi
<Amaranth> Chester__: /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop is provided by the gnome-session package
<alteregoa> i check that
<Amaranth> Chester__: sudo apt-get reinstall gnome-session
<alteregoa> if its not in?
<Amaranth> alteregoa: *shrug*
<Amaranth> alteregoa: Only thing I can think of after that is apt bug
<alteregoa> yeah its a apt bug
<alteregoa> is there a way to blacklist those mbr and lilo?
<Amaranth> alteregoa: file a bug
<Amaranth> alteregoa: no, not really
<lordmetroid> http://pastebin.com/d5c84b3f5 what is wrong here?
<lordmetroid> Why can I not install eclipse?
<Amaranth> alteregoa: does it happen with aptitude?
<alteregoa> i have no clue with this aptitude stuff
<Amaranth> alteregoa: you could pin them using /etc/apt/preferences, I guess
<Amaranth> alteregoa: see man apt_preferences
<Amaranth> alteregoa: What command are you trying to run with apt that is wanting to install lilo?
<alteregoa> i use synaptic not apt
<alteregoa> i hate command line
<Amaranth> alteregoa: Ok, what are you trying to do with synaptic?
<alteregoa> reload and apply
<Amaranth> no, apply does something
<Amaranth> what are you trying to apply?
<alteregoa> then i see on the list - to install lilo and mbr
<Amaranth> you clicked something before that
<Amaranth> you could just close synaptic and start over
<alteregoa> but i don't click install, cause i think this would mess up the system
<Amaranth> alteregoa: What did you click to make apply want to do something?
<DanaG> hmm, you might wanna' go to "forget marked changes".
<Amaranth> Chester__: did reinstall help?
<alteregoa> ok
<lordmetroid> Anyone else have problems install Eclipse like I have?
<lordmetroid> http://pastebin.com/d5c84b3f5
<Amaranth> lordmetroid: yes
<lordmetroid> hmm
<Amaranth> lordmetroid: last I heard eclipse was going to be removed from the archive since it is not maintained
<lordmetroid> I see, to bad, it is a nice IDE
<Amaranth> lordmetroid: just download it from the website
<lordmetroid> Yes, but that is not the Ubuntu way
<MTecknology> What is the latest kernel in 9.04?
<MTecknology> !info linux-image-2.6.31-9-generic jaunty
<ubottu> Package linux-image-2.6.31-9-generic does not exist in jaunty
<MTecknology> !info linux-image-2.6.31-9-generic karmic
<ubottu> linux-image-2.6.31-9-generic (source: linux): Linux kernel image for version 2.6.31 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31-9.29 (karmic), package size 27982 kB, installed size 87876 kB
<MTecknology> ok - nevermind - thanks ubottu
<Amaranth> lordmetroid: In this case it is broken because gcj 4.2 has been removed from the archive
<Amaranth> lordmetroid: Hopefully it just needs a rebuild
<lordmetroid> Amaranth, how do one do that and uploads a patch for it?
<lordmetroid> Hmm, I never done any packaging before
<Amaranth> lordmetroid: you don't
<lordmetroid> maybe I am not the right guy
<Amaranth> iirc it's an automatic thing
<Amaranth> well, not automatic so much, I guess
<MTecknology> what was the issue in linux-image-2.6.31-9-generic ?
<MTecknology> what was the issue in linux-image-2.6.31-9-generic ?
<MTecknology> sorry for repeat
<lordmetroid> It can't be automatic, someone has to compile things and write the package dependencies, right?
<Amaranth> MTecknology: the fact that linux-image-2.6.31-10-generic exists?
<MTecknology> Amaranth: I know there was an issue with trying to impliment a memory thing, but I forgot what it was called
<Amaranth> lordmetroid: hopefully the dependencies on certain versions of gcj are configured at build time so it just needs a rebuild
<Amaranth> MTecknology: badram patches?
<MTecknology> it was somethign to optimize memory pages I think
<Amaranth> MTecknology: the only major difference between -9 and -10 is an intel bug fix, afaik
<Amaranth> MTecknology: I really have no idea what you're talking about :P
<MTecknology> KSM!
<Amaranth> ksm?
<MTecknology> !ksm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksm
<MTecknology> kernel shared memory
<Amaranth> MTecknology: expand the macro :)
<MTecknology> I'LL FIND THE BUG
<MTecknology> s/CAPS/nocaps/
<Amaranth> MTecknology: anything in particular about kernel shared memory? :)
<MTecknology> bug 418781
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418781 in linux "Karmic 2.6.31-7.27 KSM patchset breaks encrypted swap" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418781
<Amaranth> ah, security nut :)
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> it wasn't fixed - just deferred for 10.04
<dto> hmm, was a new kernel just pushed out?
<dto> it had to restart after i just updated, but i didn't catch whether a kernel came
<dto> maybe i should try the realtime kernel again?
<Amaranth> MTecknology: the KSM patchset was deferred for 10.04
<MTecknology> ya
<Amaranth> MTecknology: so the bug is fixed, encrypted partitions should work again
<MTecknology> yup
<Amaranth> MTecknology: you want the ksm patchset?
<MTecknology> My only system is using LUKS and on Karmic
<MTecknology> anyway - answered the bug - time for homework
<IndyGunFreak> i'm thinkin i might install Karmic on my laptop... i can dea w/ the intel graphics issues, the intel audio is a bit more annoying
<MTecknology> I need a stable system for college - so I use karmic :P
<DanaG> the only encryption I use, is truecrypt.
<DanaG> And only for stuff that I specifically want to encrypt.
<MTecknology> I use LUKS, ecryptfs, for trasmitting I use truecrypt
<MTecknology> I suppose if I wanted I could do drive level, truecrypt hidden volume, and pgp
<MTecknology> of all those - pgp is probably safest :P
<MTecknology> gpg*
<lokad> hi
<bucky> woo hoo! 2.6.31 kernel is out
<lokad> someone here with grub-debug-foo?
<bucky> i use old grub 1 so i don't know
<lokad> since 1.97~beta2 it refuses to boot
<bucky> is this with ext4 ?
<lokad> boot on ext2 root on ext4
<mikm> lokad: What error are you getting?
<lokad> It only gets to "GRUB loading." then immediately restarts the system
<lokad> So no menu or anything
<mikm> Ah
<lokad> I've already played a bit with different "modules" settings but nothing helps
<lokad> bucky: thx anyway
<bucky> lokad, google for rootfs=ext4  in /etc/grub.cfg
<bucky> or something like that
<mikm> You meant /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bucky> thats it
<worlock_> hey!
<lokad> mikm: in grub legacy that would mean stage2 not found
<lokad> don't think thats that ... grub 1.96 works
<lokad> (same config)
<worlock_> check the kernel dir
<worlock_> maybe is this
<worlock_> somebody knows why desapears the menu icons under GNOME???
<drs305> worlock_: Run this: gconftool-2 --set --type=bool /desktop/gnome/interface/menus_have_icons  true
<lokad> I think there must be something wrong with core.img
<worlock_> but this will be a default config for karmic or is jut temporal??
<drs305> worlock_: It was a dev decision to get rid of the icons. You can get them back with the above or Sys >Prefs > Appear : Interface
<lokad> default karmic config. I only had to remove 1.97 specific uuid stuff (search --uuid ...) and manually set the kernel root
<lokad> (default -> grub-mkconfig)
<worlock_> I read some about that...
<worlock_> but is more easy to find options looking for icons... I just think so...
<worlock_> :P
<lokad> just tried with upstream grub2 - doesn't work either :-(
<bucky> lokad,  do you have a /boot/grub/menu.lst~  <- backup file?
<hggdh> any left-handed here?
<DanaG> ugh, USB data transfers are annoyingly slow, for some reason.
<DanaG> I mean, slower than usual.
<DanaG> Slower than in Windows, for example.
<DanaG> It's also giving absurdly high iowait.
<DanaG> The system load average is 8.
<billybigrigger> i was going to say complain about that earlier today
<billybigrigger> i thought it was just my flash drive
<DanaG> Nope, I'm starting to think otherwise.
<billybigrigger> i didn't look to far into it as usb transfers have always been slow for me in karmic
<DanaG> It's been sitting at the same percent-done for quite a while.
<billybigrigger> how big is the file your transfering?
<DanaG> It's a collection of files, 1.5GB.
<billybigrigger> i took me probably close to 10 mins to transfer 700mb
<billybigrigger> 1 file for me
<DanaG> It's on a new device (Cowon S9), so I don't know how fast it's actually supposed to be.
<billybigrigger> it was file, all the way until the last 100mb took forever
<DanaG> It's been saying "556.7 MB of 1.5GB -- 6 minutes left (2.4 MB/sec) for the past 5 or so minutes.
<billybigrigger> that looks too familiar :)
<DanaG> In fact, even a 'cp' is being seemingly faster.
<DanaG> at least I can see (with wmhdplop) some disk activity.
<billybigrigger> wmdhplop? haha thats new to me
<dotblank> hey anyone got eclipse working?
<dotblank> eclipse has unmet deps in karmic it seems
<billybigrigger> wow, 2.6.31 went stable sometime today
<billybigrigger> i just checked this morning and told someone to grab 2.6.30.5 as it was latest stable haha
<DanaG> hmm, the actual transfer speed is about the same in Windows, actually.
<bucky> billybigrigger cool new features http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_31
<DanaG> BUt at least I can do two transfers at once without them both getting stuck.
<billybigrigger> bucky, i've been using 31 since rc1 :P i'
<billybigrigger> m aware of the features
<bucky> billybigrigger you got ati card?
<billybigrigger> negative my friend
<billybigrigger> nvidia here
<billybigrigger> no kms for me :(
<bucky> wonder how the new ati driver works in the kernel
<billybigrigger> dunno
<billybigrigger> for some it works, others not so well
<Amaranth> fedora has nvidia KMS
<billybigrigger> might just have to give fedora a go :)
<bucky> Amaranth, how well does it work?
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<Amaranth> CUSE looks pretty awesome
<billybigrigger> cuse?
<bucky> yup... but do you really need it if you have a good audio card
<Amaranth> bucky: uh, yes
<Amaranth> bucky: it lets pulseaudio do proper OSS emulation
<bucky> interestingly pulseaudio is the only frontend that can use it now apparently
<bucky> oh.. well that is cool
<Amaranth> billybigrigger: you've been using 2.6.30 since rc1, you know all the features, right? :)
<billybigrigger> 31
<billybigrigger> ALL the features? haha no not all
<bucky> you know.. i've been around for a little while but i am impressed with how good linux is getting lately
<billybigrigger> i know intel/radeon have kms support, the butterfs is new, uhh my gspca webcam doesn't work since rc1...
<billybigrigger> s/31/30
<bucky> i bought a cheap multimedia keyboard on an impulse buy and all the keys work... plug and play
<billybigrigger> it all boils down to the distro
<bucky> i915 : Change GEM throttling to be 20ms (improves high-settings openarena performance on my GM45 by 50%)
<bucky> Add rv740 drm support
<billybigrigger> DanaG, you have that wmhdplop in your taskbar? or just running in its own small window?
<DanaG> I just run it in a window.
<DanaG> wmhdplop -c2 -g128x128.
<DanaG> sets color scheme to a nicer one.
<billybigrigger> haha how do you tell your xfer rate from that? lol
<billybigrigger> ahh i see now
<crimsun> PulseAudio 0.9.16 is available in the ubuntu-audio-dev PPA
<bucky> hi crimsun
<ShapeShifter499> Hi
<bucky> IH
<bucky> nice packages crimsun.. thank you
<ShapeShifter499> I tried hooking up my ipod(nano 2gb 2gen) to my acer aspire one netbook with ubuntu karmic alpha 5 on it, and when ever I try accessing any files on my ipod either though a media player or nautilus it gives me a "internal data flow" error, now what the heck does that mean??
<bucky> probably a permissions problem.. i never tried that so i don't know
<ShapeShifter499> oh and a note, I have been able to play music on my ipod even after this error, I know this because I'm using my ipod right now
<ShapeShifter499> well if its a permission prob how do I fix it?
<ShapeShifter499> chmod?
<ShapeShifter499> on its dev file?
<aboSamoor> My external mic is still not working with PA 0.9.16, after purging PA it works charmly :)
<ShapeShifter499> or what
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<ShapeShifter499> I don't what to loose my music
<Amaranth> I wonder if we're going to use OSS Proxy
<ShapeShifter499> anyone?
<ShapeShifter499> oh nvm
<ShapeShifter499> I'll fix it
<ShapeShifter499> somehow
<alksjdfasdfa> hello
<Name141> Is it possible to put karmic on a USB stick to boot live?
<Name141> (yet)
<alksjdfasdfa> don't know i can't even get it to boot off a live cd
<Name141> I just wanted to see if my NIC module was fixed yet
<Name141> It isn't showing fixed at the bug report
<Name141> so I doubt it
<Name141> It broke when it went to Intrepid and still is in Jaunty
<Name141> So I said screw that and didn't want to run old software (hardy)
<alksjdfasdfa> hmmm
<Name141> installed XP
<Name141> http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11998
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 11998 in Network "e1000e driver does not initialize correctly" [Normal,Assigned]
<Name141> it worked fine in hardy
 * Name141 shrugs
<alksjdfasdfa> everything worked on 9.04, can't even get 9.10 to boot
<Name141> Some people told me to see if the newer kernel in karmic would work
<alksjdfasdfa> i swear every time they release a new version they break more stuff then they fix
<billybigrigger> argh
<billybigrigger> anyone here use rawdisk mode in virtualbox?
<SwedeMike> Name141: didn't live work with karmic before? I thought that was the standard way (I put 9.04 on an usb stick yesterday with unetbootin and it became a "live" when I booted it)
<ShapeShifter499> ok I give
<ShapeShifter499> can't get my ipod working
<pantaloon> i have a stupid question: does karmic fix the intel video chipset/xorg fiasco?
<billybigrigger> pantaloon, intel gfx are good in karmic i've heard
<ShapeShifter499> help my ipod won't work
<ShapeShifter499> re-asking from earlier
<DanaG> ugh, when doing multiple file operations at once, gnome file-copy thingy slows down quite horribly.
<pantaloon> billybigrigger, thanks...i'll find out soon
<pantaloon> installing right now
<pantaloon> i also found the xorg edgers driver
<ShapeShifter499> I have a ipod(2gb 2gen nano) and I'm trying to connected to my acer aspire one with ubuntu karmic alpha 5 on it, and I get this error "internal data flow error" now what is that and how do I fix?
<pantaloon> so if it still doesn't work, i can try that
<DanaG> System load average is 12.96.
<DanaG> And some of the file copy operations have been sitting at "0 seconds left" for over a minute.
<Gamarok__> bonjour
<DanaG> avahi!
<pantaloon> ShapeShifter499, did you try mounting the ipod manually
<DanaG> (sorry, that's a nerdy joke.)
<ShapeShifter499> no
<ShapeShifter499> how do I do that?
<legend2440> is ext4 the default in karmic?
<pantaloon> if you originally set up your ipod on a windows machine it should have fat32 and should mount just like an external hdd
<ShapeShifter499> so I unmount than
<ShapeShifter499> what?
<pantaloon> so it's mounting properly?
<pantaloon> what software is throwing the error?
<ShapeShifter499> all media players
<ShapeShifter499> the media players are giving me the errors
<wastrel> my card reader didn't work i tried it today
<ShapeShifter499> one thing is odd the Palimpsest Disk Utility is saying there are 2 partitions on my ipod
<ShapeShifter499> one thats 1.9 gb and one that is not readable and at  99 mb big
<pantaloon> have you tried using xine? instead of gstreamer apps?
<ShapeShifter499> no
<pantaloon> it could be your decoder
<ShapeShifter499> how do i tell?
<pantaloon> try a different one
<ShapeShifter499> how?
<quentusrex> anyone know what happened to the package: nvidia-glx-ia32
<quentusrex> ?
<quentusrex> I'm trying to run wine under karmic, and I need that package for 32 games...
<pantaloon> ShapeShifter499, go into Synaptic and search for xine
<ShapeShifter499> and thats it?
<pantaloon> yeah, then install the packages and test
<ShapeShifter499> ok
<ShapeShifter499> installing right
<ShapeShifter499> ]now
<ShapeShifter499> brb
<billybigrigger> DanaG, usb transfers suck
<DanaG> yeah.
<DanaG> I made it a bit better by using the "Deadline" scheduler instead of CFQ.
<DanaG> I had to go to /sys/block/sdc/queue
<billybigrigger> according to your little app there i was getting 100MB/sec constant, peaking around 150/160MB/sec between 2 sata ext4 disks
<DanaG> oh, and if you try to do two file-transfer actions to or from the same device at the same time, in Nautilus.... it chokes rather thoroughly.
<billybigrigger> haha i wouldn't dream of doing 2 xfers to usb
<DanaG> Works fine in Windows -- granted, it takes a bit longer, total time, than it would take separately.
<DanaG> But in Linux, it seems to take an absurdly, exponentially much greater time.  Like, into the 7 hours range.
<DanaG> And it'll sit there, not even updating the progress text, for ages... saying "0 seconds left" for like 15 minutes.
<billybigrigger> hehe i still don't get how to read the blobs
<billybigrigger> that whole graphing scheme doesn't make much sense
<mostafa_> hey there
<mostafa_> can any one help me with my problem
<mostafa_> I just update my packages and I got this message after
<mostafa_> the following linux cammand line was extracted from /etc/default/grub or the 'kopt' parameter in grub legacy's menu.lst. please verify that it is correct and modify it if necessary
<billybigrigger> i've never heard of the grub command, or kernel parameter kopt
<billybigrigger> you'd better look into that one and see if you need it
<billybigrigger> you would have had to manually enter that i'm thinking
<virtuald> kopt is the default kernel command line in grub legacy
<billybigrigger> mostafa_, all that is saying is that it detected that you have entered the kopt parameter in legacy grub's menu.lst, and that it wants to enter it into its (Grub2) configuration
<billybigrigger> virtuald, ok then, i don't remember much of legacy grub :)
<virtuald> in the debianised menu.lst
<mostafa_> billybigrigger: oh excuse me for being late can you describe how to add?
<legend2440> in order to upgrade from jaunty to karmic do i need to convert ext3 to ext4 first?
<virtuald> legend2440, no
<virtuald> Afk low batt
<legend2440> virtuald: ok thanks. so will ext3 be converted to ext4 during the upgrade? or will the partition just stay ext3?
<virtuald> It'll stay ext3 untill you manually upgrade
<legend2440> virtuald: ok thanks
<ShapeShifter499> I got to go
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<mostafa_> do anyone know where jockey save the downloaded files?
<alteregoa> heh
<alteregoa> how can i mount a iso?
<alteregoa> its easy to upgrade to ext4
<MindVirus> Is it just me or does PulseAudio freeze every few minutes?
<dto> MindVirus: what kind of freezing? temporary cut-out or skip?
<MindVirus> dto: Sound stops working. PulseAudio CPU usage goes to 100%. I have to kill -9 it.
<dto> :( ah, not the same problem i was having.
<dto> with mine, an irq conflict was causing a short audio "hang" every 2 minutes
<MindVirus> Too bad.
<dto> i tried a bunch of kernel boot options to fix it, eventually i just moved the audio cable to another USB port
<dto> :)
<rothchild> upgrade to karmic went very smoothly but I can't see why it's disabled the touchpad on my laptop from being tapped, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<dto> rothchild: go to System, Preferences, Mouse, Touchpad, click "enable mouse clicks with touchpad" or something similar
<dto> rothchild: the mouse options changed around in karmic apparently
<dto> ok, now i have my own question
<rothchild> thanks dto, i was looking in the keyboard settings! Forgot it's actually a mouse!
<dto> :)
<billybigrigger> all Pulseaudio users should be using the ubuntu-audio-dev PPA
<dto> billybigrigger: where do I find that?
<billybigrigger> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa
<billybigrigger> alteregoa, you need help mounting an iso?
<billybigrigger> !iso alteregoa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iso alteregoa
<billybigrigger> oooh burn haha
<billybigrigger> <ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<billybigrigger> alteregoa, also, i don't recommend converting an ext3 partition to ext4...your far better off, and will have less potential problems if you just create a clean fresh ext4 partition
<billybigrigger> and a hint to all you guys having problems with pulseaudio with freezing and cutting out, kill pulse
<billybigrigger> or do something like make a keybind like i did, System>Preferences>Keyboard shortcuts, create a shortcut like Ctrl-Alt-P and have it run the command "killall pulseaudio"
<dto> billybigrigger: alteregoa i think you can rightclick on the iso file in nautilus and choose archive mounter, it works sort of like the mac feature
<billybigrigger> you don't need to kill -9 the pid because pulseaudio is started via your user
<billybigrigger> dto, i prefer command line :P
<billybigrigger> i try to push my habits on others haha
<dto> :)
<billybigrigger> CLI is such a powerful tool once you get the hang of it
<dto> btw folks let me say i am really impressed with the new ubuntu, gnome, etc and all that. the complete picture is really cool.
<dto> billybigrigger: ok i upgraded to the audio dev ppa
<billybigrigger> i'd killall pulseaudio after upgrading
<dto> billybigrigger: should i log out and log back in?
<billybigrigger> no need
<billybigrigger> alt-f2 then type killall pulseaudio
<billybigrigger> watch your speaker in the tray
<billybigrigger> it takes about 5 secs on my machine, but it will disappear and re-appear
<billybigrigger> meaning pulseaudio has been killed, and restarted
<billybigrigger> or type $ killall pulseaudio in a terminal
<dto> billybigrigger: done
<billybigrigger> cool
<billybigrigger> 1:22AM time for bed :P
<dto> billybigrigger: ok, i'm still having the same problem. it doesn't see the inputs on
<dto> wait! :(
<billybigrigger> ahh
<dto> on the fast track pro
<dto> USB audio from the M-audio corp
<billybigrigger> let me go grab a smoke, type out your problem, ill be back
<dto> It says stereo output instead of stereo duplex and i can't choose it for audio input.
<dto> ok :)
<billybigrigger> holy crap
<billybigrigger> what's with the m-audio users today?
<billybigrigger> your the 3rd i believe
<dto> wow.
<dto> well their stuff all works really well with linux
<billybigrigger> why are those cards so popular? are they laptop onboard or what?
<billybigrigger> ahhh makes sense
<billybigrigger> well i know ubuntu's audio dev dtchen has an m-audio board, and he commits to that PPA on a regular basis
<dto> the sound quality is good. right now without standing/leaning i can reach out and touch 3 different M-Audio products.
<billybigrigger> he would be the one to talk to about that, and that is who i've been pointing everyone else too...im not much of a linux audio guru
<billybigrigger> ok, you have a few tools at your disposal here :)
<dto> (5" powered monitor speakers, a USB Fast Track Pro, and an Axiom 49
<dto> i have tons and tons of hardware to test ubuntu on
<billybigrigger> take a look at these apps, padevchooser, pavucontrol
<billybigrigger> hehe
<billybigrigger> pavumeter is another
<dto> billybigrigger: installing
<dto> what should i do with devchooser
<billybigrigger> i remember one person saying they had to disable m-audio device to get internal sound working properly
<billybigrigger> which is a short fix, come back tomorrow and look around for dtchen, he might also be in #ubuntu-devel
<billybigrigger> dto, paman is a good one too
<billybigrigger> the devchooser isn't so much important but it might be
<billybigrigger> but it's a front-end to most of the PA tools
<billybigrigger> paman, pavucontrol, pavumeter
<dto> my internal sound works fine. if you turn off the m-audio while rhythmbox is playing, it skips to the onboard speakers without missing a single note
<billybigrigger> just m-audio is choppy?
<billybigrigger> anywho
<billybigrigger> im done my smoke, i'm off to bed! good luck :P
<billybigrigger> peace
<dto> gnight
<dto> m-audio playback works fine, but it won't see the inputs in devchooser
<dto> also there are 4 outputs :( not just 2
<dto> hi. i can't seem to configure dual-head properly on this laptop with a vga output. when running in dualhead it detects the built in laptop LCD as 1024x768 even though it's 1366x768, so the resolution is wrong and it's all blurry. the external monitor works fine and runs at its native resolution. in the extra Multiple Screens dialog box i installed, trying to set up a dual-head display results in "user tried to set screen size larger
<dto> than max-size"
<DKcross> :)
<DKcross> asumo que solo aquí hay 203 personas testing karmic koala
<DKcross> impresionante
<DKcross> :D
<Wistful> dto: Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually.
<dto> ok, i got dual head working, but only because I edited xorg.conf's "virtual" line myself. it was set to 2048 2048 when what it needed was 2726 768
<dto> perhaps i can help fix this?
<dto> ... so that the screens dialog knows how to fix it?
<mostafa_> does anyone know where jockey saves its downloaded files?
<Branko> hi
<Branko> i have some issues with karmic release
<Branko> can anyone help please?
<Branko> anybody...
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Branko> hi
<ActionParsnip> sup
<Branko> is this channel for karmic release problems?
<ActionParsnip> yes
<Branko> ok
<cbmuser> 2.6.31 is finally out :)
<Branko> so i have this issue this morning, first it start with flashplugin
<Branko> firefox asked me to install new one (for some reason)
<ActionParsnip> ok wassup with flash?
<Branko> i downloaded .deb package from adobe
<Branko> and when i tried to install, corrupt error message came out
<ActionParsnip> Branko: the deb is a bit weird imho
<ActionParsnip> Branko: dpkg -l | grep flash
<ActionParsnip> Branko: uninstall those packages
<Branko> ok
<ActionParsnip> Branko: is there any output with: dpkg -l |grep gnash
<Branko> i'l try, but now i can't even make update or nothing
<ActionParsnip> Branko: of: dpkg -l | grep swf
<Branko> no output with dpkg -l |grep gnash
<Branko> no output with dpkg -l | grep swf
<Branko> i'v tried sudo dpkg -i install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<Branko> but with no luck
<ActionParsnip> ok thats cool
<Branko> i continue to get this message: Remove package in bad state
<Branko> The package 'adobe-flashplugin' is in an inconsistent state and needs to be reinstalled, but no archive can be found for it. Do you want to remove this package now to continue
<Branko> i click yes
<ActionParsnip> ok run: sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer
<Branko> ok
<ActionParsnip> just get all flash packages out
<ActionParsnip> so we are clean of flash
<ActionParsnip> i hate flash its such a pain in the ass
<Branko> wont work...
<Branko> adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Branko> and this blocks everything...
<Branko> :(
<ActionParsnip> Branko: ok: sudo apt-get --reinstall install adobe-flashplugin
<ActionParsnip> Branko: once we get this squared up, never install the deb from adobe, its not needed
<Branko> same thing...
<Branko> The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Branko> ok, i'll remember that
<Branko> :)
<Branko> you can count on it...
<Branko> :)
<ActionParsnip> Branko: then you will need to websearch to try find a deb for it to force install it, then remove
<ActionParsnip> Branko: does the adobe.com deb install adobe-flashplugin?
<Branko> i already downloaded .deb from adobe
<Branko> no
<ActionParsnip> ok
<Branko> i will paste error message
<Branko> could not open install_flash_player_10_linux.deb, The package might be corrupted or you are not allowed to open the file. Check the permissions of the file.
<Branko> i checked permission and check "Allow executing file as program" but no luck...
<ActionParsnip> Branko: ok can you provide the output of: ls -al /path/to/install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<ActionParsnip> Branko: change /path/to  to the actual path, that command wont work as is
<Branko> i don't follow you now...
<Branko> sorry
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<Branko> hi
<ActionParsnip> Branko: what is the output of ls -al <the deb file>
<Branko> i don't know what you mean by that
<Branko> sorry
<ActionParsnip> Branko: i have nearly no chance of guessing where you stored the file so I need you to apply some fuzzy logic so the command is ran againt the deb file
<Branko> i am not that experienced...
<Branko> i stored .deb file on desktop
<Branko> if that is what you asked...
<ActionParsnip> Branko: then why are you using an alpha release of Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Branko: the alpha release isnt for newb users
<Branko> well, i like to try new things...
<Branko> :)
<ActionParsnip> Branko: use jaunty
<ActionParsnip> Branko: karmic isnt for you
<Branko> ok, then i will return to jaunty...
<Branko> thanks for help, anyway...
<ActionParsnip> Branko: karmic is for users who can fix things and log bugs
<ActionParsnip> Branko: you may be able to find the deb you need to force install to the remove
<Branko> yes, ok, i just wished to help by trying...
<Branko> ok
<Branko> i will try
<Branko> thanks again!
<mostafa_> does anyone know where jockey saves its downloaded files?
<mostafa_> jockey-gtk
<ActionParsnip> mostafa_: /tmp maybe
<haggisPC> intel 82852/855GM on karmic gives a blank screen
<haggisPC> is this a known problem ?
<haggisPC> kernel 2.6.31-9
<mostafa_> ActionParsnip: thnx for your response I check it but nope there can't find any thing useful
<hernad> firefox karmic some letters are partially cut off , reported here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/427256
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427256 in ubuntu "firefox 3.5.2, karmic some letters are partially cut off" [Undecided,New]
<haggisPC> intel 82852/855GM on karmic gives a blank screen after grub menu using kernel 2.6.31-9 , any solution
<ActionParsnip> haggisPC: switch to vesa driver
<haggisPC> how ?
<haggisPC> cant pass options to kernel on boot
<ActionParsnip> haggisPC: boot to recovery mode root console
<ActionParsnip> and edit xorg.conf there
<haggisPC> will that help , seems this is before X loads
<haggisPC> ie when kernel boots
<ActionParsnip> hmm, not sure then. maybe you have set a bad display for grub to use
<amortvigil> hello does karmic koala have gnome shell 3.0?
<haggisPC> i never had any option to set display on install
<ActionParsnip> !find gnome-shell
<ActionParsnip> !find gnomeshell
<ubottu> Found: gnome-shell
<ubottu> Package/file gnomeshell does not exist in karmic
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): redefines user interactions with the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.27.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 211 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<amortvigil> ActionParsnip: is that the shell where all the fuzz on youtube is about?
<haggisPC> ActionParsnip, i have access to / via recovery on CD if thats any help
<amortvigil> ActionParsnip: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieEE664_-fw&feature=related
<ActionParsnip> amortvigil: no idea, not heard of it
<ActionParsnip> haggisPC: sure sounds like a plan
<haggisPC> did apt-get update / upgrade , lets se if that helps
<ActionParsnip> amortvigil: wow that looks like id get sick of it real quick
<amortvigil> ActionParsnip: HEHEHEH :P
<amortvigil> THATS WHY ASKING
<ActionParsnip> amortvigil: like i said, ive not heard of it
<amortvigil> ook
<haggisPC> /boot/grub/menu.1st doesn't exist , is something new happening that is replacing it ?
<ActionParsnip> haggisPC: karmic uses grub2 by default
<haggisPC> okay so where can i edit the grub2 menu , /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<robin0800> haggisPC: /etc/default/grub and then run update-grub
<ActionParsnip> haggisPC: update-grub generates grub.cfg so if you edit grub.cfg then run update-grub the change will be lost
<haggisPC> thanks
<haggisPC> i'll mess with that robin0800
<robin0800> haggisPC: I had to do that to make karmic alpha 5 boot
<ActionParsnip> robin0800: i had to hack out --no-floppy from my grub config as it made my system not boot
<robin0800> ActionParsnip: I used an alternate cd and rescue system
<ActionParsnip> robin0800: yeah had to do that if my system auto rebooted and i didnt change the file. i found a permanent fix though so all is good
<ActionParsnip> Does anyone know how to get grub2 to timeout
<ActionParsnip> mine just stands defiant and waits for enter to be pressed
<ActionParsnip> to chosse the kernel
<robin0800> ActionParsnip: yes thats in /etc/default/grub too
<ActionParsnip> cool
<ActionParsnip> thanks
<ActionParsnip> for a single boot system, grub2 is really ott
<haggisPC> what kernel option can i pass to get vga=1024x768 guys
<haggisPC> i think this is my problem
<haggisPC> and thanks , edited /etc/default/grub so i can see grub menu on boot now
<haggisPC> now i can edit kernel line options to see whats causing problems
<haggisPC> vga=773 for 1024x768 lets add that and see what happens
<Kano> hi, why does amarok2 does not show the shoutcast directory with current daily
<th_> hi
<funkyHat> On the Hardware tab in Sound Preferences I have nothing in the "Choose a device to configure:" box, should I have something? (I have 2 soundcards, my assumption is that each of them should show up here :))
<th_> I have karmic on my netbook and after upgrading now mythtv frontend is 0.22, but my backend and other frontends are 0.21 and I'm not ready to upgrade those, any way I can downgrade it on my netbook?
<funkyHat> th_: you could try installing the 0.21 deb, or even compiling the deb-src from jaunty, but don't file bugs related to mythtv if you do that
<th_> yeah I know, I just want it to connect to my server :)
<th_> I'll try the older debs and see, it's just that there are quite a few and I was wondering if there was a simple way to tell it to use the older ones automatically
<th_> compiling all of mythtv on my netbook will probably take until after xmas ;)
<haggisPC> seems i'll be dumping ubuntu when karmic comes out , cant resolve my problem
<alteregoa> i got still a problem with updating
<alteregoa> it tries to install lilo and mbr but i never selected this
<nperry> File bug report?
<alteregoa> yeah i want to fill a report
<alteregoa> but manualy not with this program because ths bug report program has a bug
<alteregoa> weird bug
<richardcavell> funkyHat: sound seems to be pretty broken on Karmic
<funkyHat> richardcavell: I'm not having any problems with sound apart from that, actually
<funkyHat> The only thing I might be missing is a surround sound option, I assume that would be in there somewhere
<herenbdy> how do you move widgets in kubuntu netbook remix?
<funkyHat> herenbdy: on the panel?
<herenbdy> funkyHat: yes
<funkyHat> herenbdy: middle click and drag (both mouse buttons together is usually middle click)
<funkyHat> Or right click and click move
<herenbdy> right clicking does nothing
<herenbdy> same with middle click :?
<funkyHat> hm
<funkyHat> What are you trying to move?
<funkyHat> Oh sorry, I completely missed that you said kubuntu
<herenbdy> I added an application launcher to the applications desktop
<herenbdy> heh
<herenbdy> I wanted to ask in kubuntu, but netbook remix is a karmic thing :/
<funkyHat> Well it might be the same in normal KDE? I don't know
<MindVirus> How do I kill pulseaudio so it doesn't start up again?
<MindVirus> Sorry. Did I get a response?
<Boohbah> MindVirus: update-rc.d -f pulseaudio remove
<Boohbah> sudo
<MindVirus> Boohbah: and to restart it?
<Boohbah> /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<Dr_Willis> i never cen rember that update-rc.d command. :)
<Boohbah> Ubuntu should be renamed Sudoers :)
<Dr_Willis> we need a UAC dialog! in ubuntu. :)
<Dr_Willis> or not.
<cwillu> Dr_Willis, gksudo?
<Dr_Willis> i noticed on kubuntu some dialog kept popping up wanting the admin password.
<Dr_Willis> I think that might ofbeen for the bug reporting system
<ActionParsnip> !gksudo | cwillu
<ubottu> cwillu: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<cwillu> ActionParsnip, uh, hi?
<Dr_Willis> i recall reading some 'articals' about what some people 'want' in ubuntu/linux file managers..
<Dr_Willis> like if you drag/drop a file to /etc/ they 'expect' a admin password dialog to appear to allow the action..
<Dr_Willis> I can see that being good and bad in many ways. :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: yeah. not liking that at all
<cwillu> Boohbah, /etc/init.d/pulseaudio only deals with the system instance of pulseaudio, which I don't believe we use by default
<Boohbah> cwillu: really? is another instance loaded by the desktop managers?
 * cwillu just read /etc/init.d/pulseaudio
<cwillu> yes, the session manager is typically responsible for launching it
<cwillu> granted that I haven't checked my karmic machine to see if it's still done like that, but I'd be surprised
 * Boohbah loads up VirtualBox
<frogzoo> the kernel/network manager needs updating for the ZTE 6273 3G modem, to recognise product id = 0x19d2, vendor id = 0x0064 if anyone's interested...
<Dr_Willis> file a bug report...
<Dr_Willis> then again it may be  allready worked on in the kernel dev stuff :)
<frogzoo> aight
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Dr_Willis> Moo
<shadeslayer> Honk Honk
<shadeslayer> i dont think ill be hanging around here in a few days.... :P
<Dr_Willis> moo?
<Dr_Willis> tried to test out the latest 'frugalware' and after 2+ hrs of installing from dvd.. it crashed...
<Dr_Willis> :()
<eagles0513875> ouchi dr0pknutz
<eagles0513875> whoops miss type
<eagles0513875> ouchi Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Virtual box is so handy to test out other distros in.
<Dr_Willis> off to test the next disrto on my list.. HmeraOpen
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: tried arch?
<Dr_Willis> Yep. Used arch for about 3 months..  then came back to Ubuntu
<eagles0513875> heheh Dr_Willis exactly
<eagles0513875> and ur like me i cant seem to get away form kubuntu lol
<eagles0513875> hey shadeslayer
<BluesKaj> mepis?
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: im thinking of migrating,anything i should expect out of the blue?
<shadeslayer> eagles0513875: oh hai
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  to arch.. read the wiki pages beofr you even begin. :)
<eagles0513875> lol
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: i am :P
<Dr_Willis> and dont expect a lot from their IRC channel
<Dr_Willis> :)
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: hmm,well they have solved some basic issues as of now
<BluesKaj> what's arch about?
<Boohbah> failure
<Dr_Willis> setting things up 'your' way mainly
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: KISS
<shadeslayer> Keep it simple,stupid ;)
<Boohbah> except they have all their own custom scripts; might as well run linux from scratch
<Dr_Willis> some things about it are Not 'simple'
<Dr_Willis> But they do have some good wiki pages with some info id not seen on other places
<BluesKaj> KISS , shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: Keep it simple,stupid ;)
<BluesKaj> I try to keep things as simple as possible ..possible being the operative word
<edgy> Hi, I can logon to kde normally but can't logon to gnome. How can I troubleshoot this?
<vigo> Sweet update this morning.
<frogzoo> edgy: ask in #ubuntu ?
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: btw : http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dell_XPS_M1530
<edgy> frogzoo: I am using karmic
<ActionParsnip> edgy: try logging onto kde then renaming all the ~/.gnome ~/.gnome2 etc folders
<shadeslayer> edgy: have you tried selecting gnome in kdm
<ActionParsnip> edgy: then try logging in to gnome
<edgy> ActionParsnip: I created a new user and still cannot log in
<shadeslayer> or gdm or whatever you are using as a login manager
<ActionParsnip> edgy: yo uneed to change the session name to choose gnome before logging in
<edgy> shadeslayer: yes this is how I try to login; selecting gnome from kdm
<shadeslayer> edgy: what do you get?
<edgy> shadeslayer: it just flash the screen as if it's trying to login then back to my login screen
<ActionParsnip> edgy: can you log on to kde and provide the output of: ls -la /home/$USER
<edgy> ActionParsnip: sorry I don't understand what you mean by unneed to change session
<shadeslayer> edgy: hmm... try reconfiguring kdm to use gdm instead,and try logging in again
<ActionParsnip> edgy: you change the session type at the logon screen to choose kde or gnome
<edgy> ActionParsnip: sure http://pastebin.ca/1561021
<edgy> shadeslayer: I haven't tried gdm but I would after finishing the discussion here
<shadeslayer> edgy: well remove .gnome and .gnome2 and try gdm,thats all i can think of
<ActionParsnip> edgy: looks fine, and yuor logon name is mimo?
<ActionParsnip> edgy: rename instead of delete ;)
<edgy> ActionParsnip: yes, mimo
<edgy> shadeslayer: ok I would try it now
<shadeslayer> edgy: rename the folders.... dont delete them
<ActionParsnip> edgy: was just checking you were the owner of your own data
<edgy> ok let me rename and retry .......
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: o.0
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: long time no see ;)
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: im around ;)
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: what do you think of arch?
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: does NTFS supprots in karmic
<mostafa_> ?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: not tried it tbh
<shadeslayer> mostafa_: yes
<shadeslayer> !ntfs | mostafa_
<ubottu> mostafa_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<BluesKaj> mostafa_, yes
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: when I click on them it cause an error
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: when I am in jaunty whenever click on the partition Icons they just ask me the password and all was ok
<mostafa_> but here just for Fat32 partitions are OK
<edgy> shadeslayer, ActionParsnip: still same problem but I now noticed many errros in this file http://pastebin.ca/1561037
<ActionParsnip> edgy: looks like it is chasing compiz but you dont have it installed
<shadeslayer> i was going to tell him to install ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: sounds ok to me
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: use --reinstall
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop brings in all the remaining packages
<edgy> ActionParsnip, shadeslayer: I already did that and it's installed
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: fair point, the reinstall may set the configs to default of what is currently installed
<mostafa_> ActionParsnip: can you help me with adding a manual NTFS partition into the fstab
<mostafa_> ActionParsnip: I make a directory in "/media" then open the /etc/fstab
<mostafa_> what should I do then
<mostafa_> ?
<shadeslayer> edgy: ok try sudo apt-get install compiz
<edgy> ActionParsnip: I haven't tried --reinstall though yet
<edgy> ActionParsnip: it's saying already installed
<ActionParsnip> edgy: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> mostafa_: /dev/<your partition>     /media/<mount point>     ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0
<ActionParsnip> mostafa_: the mount point folder MUST exists
<ActionParsnip> mostafa_: and change <your partition> to the partition name sthat you see in the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<mostafa_> ActionParsnip: thnx so much bro
<ActionParsnip> mostafa_: you will need to run: sudo mkdir /media/<mount point>
<ActionParsnip> replacing <mount point> in both parts with where yu want it mounting
<ActionParsnip> mostafa_: you will need to run: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab   to get write access
<zniavre_> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mostafa_> ActionParsnip: thanx man you are a good person :-8
<mostafa_> :-*
<edgy> ActionParsnip: I tried --reinstall and surprisingly it works!!!! new new package is installed so what does this means?!
<ActionParsnip> mostafa_: if I am having to tell you this sort of thing you shouldnt be using karmic
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: i use it all the time
<mostafa_> ActionParsnip: I don't catch your point
<mostafa_> ActionParsnip: what do you mean by saying that?
<edgy> ActionParsnip: I though Policyconf would allow us to mount without needed fstab, am I wrong?
<frogzoo> mostafa_: karmic is a development release - for experienced users
<ActionParsnip> mostafa_: karmic is for folks to log bugs and fix their own issues. If you cant mount a partition without help then karmic will be very frustrating for you
<ActionParsnip> edgy: its another way
<ActionParsnip> edgy: i like fstab as the partition will be mounted at power on so (i think) it will be accessible earlier
<edgy> ActionParsnip: in dolphin I found a shortcut to my internal drive partitions, I just click on it and it works but really I don't know how to automount it
<edgy> ActionParsnip: I mean without clicking on it
<mostafa_> ActionParsnip: I know I have difficulty with that as a matter of fact very of my problems are solved
<mostafa_> ActionParsnip: when I get to the karmic
<ActionParsnip> edgy just so you are aware :D
<edgy> ActionParsnip: so there is no way?
<ActionParsnip> edgy: you can add them to fstab and they will mount at bootup
<mostafa_> ActionParsnip: I do all and now save the fstab then what should I do ?
<ActionParsnip> mostafa_: if you run: sudo mount -a    it will mount it, you can also reboot to test
<edgy> ActionParsnip: I am saying this because I know in solaris at least there is no more need to those fstab files any more ;) Hope linux would catch that sooner
<mostafa_> ActionParsnip: it is mounted but it has no info in it
<mostafa_> ActionParsnip: I mean it is correct to mount but I don't know why it doesn't show me any data
<edgy> Any one noticed problems in autocompletion in bash?
<mostafa_> ActionParsnip: if I click on other NTFS partitions it give me an error on the bottom of dolphin
<ActionParsnip> mostafa_: maybe you dont have read access, did you reboot/
<mostafa_> ActionParsnip: no but is it a must to reboot?
<ActionParsnip> if you umount the partition then rerun: sudo mount -a    it will reboot
<ActionParsnip> not reboot
<ActionParsnip> mount
<mostafa_> this is the line I add to fstab :/dev/sda5 /media/Windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0"
<mostafa_> /dev/sda5	/media/Windows		ntfs-3g		defaults,locale=en_US.utf8	0	0
<mostafa_> ActionParsnip: is it correct
<mostafa_> ?
<edgy> mostafa_: what's the output of mount |grep ntfs-3g
<mostafa_> the folder exists too
<ActionParsnip> mostafa_: looks fine
<wastrel> tab completion is broken in koala in bash when the file has a - in the name
<ActionParsnip> could try: /dev/sda5	/media/Windows		ntfs-3g		defaults,locale=en_US.utf8,uid=1000	0	0
<wastrel> at least in directories
<mostafa_> ActionParsnip: just add uid=1000
<mostafa_> ?
<edgy> wastrel: wastrel touch a-b, ls a<TAB> works for me
<ActionParsnip> mostafa_: yeah, can help
<edgy> wastrel: i remember I faced a problem but don't remember the case now, do you have a bug report?
<ActionParsnip> mostafa_: i'd it a reboot so you know its good after a cold bootup
<mostafa_> ActionParsnip: Ok I'll reboot brb
<wastrel> ah it's a space not the - that's broken
<wastrel> i had a couple files with "foo - bar" type names
<wastrel> the space is what does it there's a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/419509
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 419509 in bash-completion "no tab completion on path that contains a space" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mostafa_> ActionParsnip: yeah as you told it needs a reboot
<ActionParsnip> mostafa_: np man
<ActionParsnip> mostafa_: you can even be cheeky and run this:
<ActionParsnip> mostafa_: ln -s /media/Windows ~/windows
<ActionParsnip> mostafa_: then you can access the data from your home folder easily
<mostafa_> ActionParsnip: thnx I made it before
<mostafa_> ;)
<ActionParsnip> mostafa_: good lad, 2 laps ahead
<wastrel> REALLY annoying bug :]  have to type these long names ;__;
<wastrel> oki cheers ttyl
<mostafa_> ActionParsnip: what are they?
<ActionParsnip> mostafa_: what are what?
<ActionParsnip> define "they"
<mostafa_> ActionParsnip: I don't know"2 laps ahead"
<mostafa_> ActionParsnip: what do you mean by that
<mostafa_> ?
<ActionParsnip> mostafa_: its a saying between me and my mates
<ActionParsnip> you are 2 laps ahead of my thinking ;)
<edgy> wastrel: I just found a nice workaround
<edgy> wastrel: I would put it in the bug report now
<edgy> wastrel: what do you think about this? ;)
<duffydack> whats up with sound in karmic.  there isnt a mixer like in jaunty.  my laptop has quite decent speakers controlled with pcm channel, plus subwoofer which is controlled with the master mono channel, but things are different in karmic.
<mostafa_> can anyone told me how to understand what is my karmic version ? alpha4 or alpha5?
<edgy> mostafa_: just do apt-get dist-ugprade and you would get the latest
<mostafa_> edgy: when I try that it says 0 upgraded 0 newly installed
<cwillu_at_work> mostafa_, an alpha is just a particular combination of versions of packages
<edgy> duffydack: ask in #alsa
<cwillu_at_work> mostafa_, the moment you update, you're no longer running an alpha, you're running something newer
 * Pici conciders adding a factoid for alphaversion
<edgy> mostafa_: then you are running the version newer than alpha5 which is the best thing you can do
 * cwillu_at_work considers turning on pici's spellcheck :p
<cwillu_at_work> mostafa_, specifically, alpha's aren't minidistributions, they're purely a figment of our imagination :)
<mikm> conciders is probably the brist spelling
<mikm> *brit
 * cwillu_at_work is using uk spellcheck
<Pici> I'm not British
<cwillu_at_work> too bad
<mostafa_> edgy: cwillu_at_work:  how can I know that what is that new thing
<edgy> mostafa_: we are telling you so
<mostafa_> edgy: I understand
<mostafa_> edgy: but you say you are newer than alpha
<edgy> mostafa_: you are newer by the packages that you upgraded after you install the alpha
<mikm> alpha# is just a milestone.
<mikm> Packages have been updated since alpha 5, so I'm "newer" than the latest alpha
<mostafa_> edgy: ohhh I get it now you mean for example if alpha6 comes just the packages change yeah?
<mostafa_> mikm: am i right?
<edgy> mostafa_: yes
<mikm> Yeah
<mostafa_> edgy: mikm: thank you both
<mostafa_> ;)
<edgy> welcome
<mostafa_> edgy: mikm: I have a problem with my VGA when I enable the effects it is ok but when I reboot it get disabled again
<mostafa_> what is your idea about it?
<richardcavell> Are they going to get sound working properly in Karmic before it is released?
<edgy> richardcavell: what's your problem?
<richardcavell> edgy: Karmic has had broken sound for me since about alpha 3
<richardcavell> (it was working fine on Jaunty and up until some pulseaudio updates)
<Pici> richardcavell: Is it not playing at all ever, or once and then not again?
<richardcavell> one application 'steals' the sound system and no other app can play sound
<Pici> richardcavell: Theres a bug logged for that issue, one of the suggestions was to remove/move ~/.pulse
<Pici> richardcavell: let me find the bug #
<Pici> richardcavell: bug 411962
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411962 in pulseaudio "Pulse audio queues audio and gets locked to the app PID" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411962
<richardcavell> Pici: I have uninstalled Karmic and I'm not reinstalling until final release
<richardcavell> I have about 30 bugs logged on launchpad and they're all just sitting there
<duffydack> sound is a lot different in karmic it seems.  8.04 to 9.04 is fine but not so nice now.
<Boohbah> wastrel: i just tried it, i can tab-complete filenames with a space and a hyphen
<edgy> richardcavell: for me it works
<richardcavell> edgy: I believe you
<edgy> richardcavell: did you file a bug report?
<richardcavell> y
<edgy> richardcavell: where is it?
<edgy> Boohbah: check the bug report pasted by wastrel
<edgy> Any one noticed bluetooth not working in kde but working in gnome?
<edgy> In KDE, I get org.openobex.Error.NotFound
<richardcavell> edgy: mate I'd love to talk about it but I've already exhausted everyone here and on #alsa about it
<richardcavell> and I gotta go to bed
<edgy> richardcavell: np, bye
<cwillu_at_work> ah yes, now I remember why I had him on ignore :/
<Boohbah> edgy: right, it is a bug, i retract my previous statement
<wastrel> Boohbah: touch foo\ bar; touch foo\ baz;
<wastrel> then try
<Boohbah> wastrel: yes, i got the same result. i should have read the bug report first
<nemo> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.linux.duke.edu/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python2.6/python2.6-dbg_2.6.2-0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<cwillu_at_work> where is the animation for the new gdm stored?
<cwillu_at_work> and is the animation itself jerky for anyone else?  (i.e., there's an extra frame in there that shouldn't be)
<cwillu_at_work> oo, oo, and is the new main menu thingy supposed to be completely broken?  (unresponsive to the mouse here)
<mikm> xsplash images are in /usr/share/images/xsplash
<mikm> I haven't had any problems with GDM lately
<cwillu_at_work> it's working fine, but the animation itself is wrong
<mikm> FYI: xsplash is that animation you see before GDM starts and after you enter the password, not GDM
<cwillu_at_work> yes
<cwillu_at_work> irrelevant to the question "does anyone else think the animation is missing frames"  :p
<cwillu_at_work> but thanks for the correction
<mikm> What animation?
<cwillu_at_work> the thobber
<mikm> oh nm
<cwillu_at_work> throbber rather
<mikm> yeah, the animation looks screwy
<cwillu_at_work> and the main-menu thingy?
<cwillu_at_work> ah, netbook-launcer
 * cwillu_at_work puzzles: how did that get there 
<cwillu_at_work> so my revised question is: is netbook-launcher known to be broken?
<mostafa_> BluesKaj: if I don't have karmic ppa or repository for a software for example VLC what should I do?
<Pici> mostafa_: VLC is in in the regular karmic repositories
<mostafa_> Pici: yeah you are right
<mostafa_> Pici: but if you want to track the newest version of vlc
<mostafa_> Pici: for example in jaunty I add this to the 3rd party
<mostafa_> Pici: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu jaunty main
<shadeslayer> mostafa_: theres a SVN which has the latest builds,use a SVN checkout if youre keen on dev work
<Pici> mostafa_: Look for the main launchpad page for that ppa, it will list if they provide packages for other releases
<mostafa_> shadeslayer: is SVN for any software?
<shadeslayer> mostafa_: there are various systems.... git,mercurial,svn which download the code and you compile it
<mostafa_> shadeslayer: for example I track some softwares like "Wine Zekr VLC Audacious Amarok"
<shadeslayer> mostafa_: Amarok and VLC have SVN's for sure.... dont know about wine and zekr
<mostafa_> shadeslayer: do you have any link for me to know the SVN better?
<eagles0513875> shadeslayer: wine does
<shadeslayer> eagles0513875: okies
<shadeslayer> mostafa_: youll need dev libs and svn to be installed
<cwillu_at_work> sudo apt-get build-dep <package-name> will get the build dependencies installed
<cwillu_at_work> and build-essential should get everything else you'd need (including svn)
<mostafa_> cwillu_at_work: I always install build-essential
<shadeslayer> mostafa_: #<put_app_here> will tell you how to compile all the apps
<mostafa_> shadeslayer: zekr or audacious
<shadeslayer> mostafa_: no idea since i have never compiled them.... google around
<mostafa_> amarok
<mostafa_> I don't know what ever you compile
<shadeslayer> mostafa_: #amarok
<mostafa_> ok amarok
<mostafa_> shadeslayer: what should I do then type this in terminal?
<shadeslayer> mostafa_: no, join #amarok :P
<shadeslayer> mostafa_: like >> /join #amarok << in your IRC client
<mostafa_> shadeslayer: lol now I got your point :)) =))
<shadeslayer> hehe....
<mostafa_> shadeslayer: thnx
<shadeslayer> mostafa_: basically you use svn as : svn co url_to_svn_here
<cwillu_at_work> that said, if you find yourself wanting to build from upstream source when a package is available, you're probably doing something wrong
<cwillu_at_work> i.e., the package maintainer in all likelyhood has newer source debs available
<mostafa_> shadeslayer: what is the name of " deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu jaunty main "?
<mostafa_> shadeslayer: PPA or Repository?
<cwillu_at_work> a ppa is a repository
<cwillu_at_work> personal package archive, and archive is basically a synonym for repository
<mostafa_> cwillu_at_work: you mean no difference between them ?
<cwillu_at_work> yes
<cwillu_at_work> although the text itself is a deb line
<cwillu_at_work> the address you point it to is a repository
<cwillu_at_work> and a ppa is just a type of repository, that happens to be hosted on launchpad ;p
<cwillu_at_work> what's the name of that program that captures the changes made to a filesystem into a deb for later removal or reinstall?
<mostafa_> cwillu_at_work: I don't know
<cwillu_at_work> didn't expect you to know, was planning on tell you to use it if you ended up building from source :)
<cwillu_at_work> but I can't remember the name of it for the life of me,
<cwillu_at_work> despite using it like every day ;p
<DanaG> there's a handy thingy to add a PPA to your sources: add-apt-repository.
<DanaG> checkinstall?
<cwillu_at_work> that's it
<cwillu_at_work> thanks
<cwillu_at_work> mostafa_, use checkinstall if you end up doing a build from source
<mostafa_> cwillu_at_work: I am not as pro as you are
<mostafa_> :D
 * cwillu_at_work huggles DanaG, that was gonna drive me insane
<cwillu_at_work> mostafa_, the normal build process tends to dump files all over the place in a way that they can't be removed or upgraded cleanly
<cwillu_at_work> mostafa_, "./configure; make; make install" becomes "./configure; make; checkinstall"
<cwillu_at_work> which gives you a deb file at the end, which you can install properly :)
<cwillu_at_work> wait, what the hell
<cwillu_at_work> I did a quicksearch in synaptic for "package", and checkinstall doesn't show up in the list
<cwillu_at_work> despite using the word "package" in the description
<mostafa_> cwillu_at_work: I am listening now I got what you are saying
<mostafa_> cwillu_at_work: about yeah I know it
<mvo> cwillu_at_work: oh, a interessting bug, I see that as well, let me check
<genii> cwillu_at_work: It's in Universe
 * cwillu_at_work pokes genii with the how-about-you-try-the-steps-I-said stick :p
<mostafa_> cwillu_at_work: for example if I have a source package and install it
<mostafa_> cwillu_at_work: and then checkinstall that package it gave me a deb file
<mostafa_> ?
<cwillu_at_work> mostafa_, then you would use "checkinstall" if it requires "make install" or "check install <command>" if it requires a different command
<cwillu_at_work> yes
<cwillu_at_work> and then you can just install that deb file like any other deb
<mvo> cwillu_at_work: ok, the problem is that it tries to attach some "relevance" to each package and "package" is a pretty common term. here xapian (the backend of the quick search) seems to be just a wee bit too clever)
<cwillu_at_work> indeed
<cwillu_at_work> because a normal search for the term found it :)
<mvo> the term search is not clever at all ;)
<cwillu_at_work> doesn't make sense though
<cwillu_at_work> because it still gives results for 'package'
<mvo> strstr() ftw!
<genii> cwillu_at_work: apt-cache search package|grep checkinstall ... : checkinstall - installation tracker             apt-cache policy checkinstall: Candidate: 1.6.1-8   , 500 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/universe Packages
<cwillu_at_work> is it doing relevance per topic?
<cwillu_at_work> genii, yes, I know
<cwillu_at_work> genii, you can stop telling me about alternative approaches, we're talking about getting the relevant feature fixed :p
<cwillu_at_work> mvo, so why does xapian give _any_ results for 'package'?
<mostafa_> thank you all bro s;)
<cwillu_at_work> np mostafa_
 * genii sips and messes with Synaptic for a bit
<mvo> cwillu_at_work: it adds some words to the query (stemming, XP prefix to search in the package name namespace)
<mvo> cwillu_at_work: I'm just adding some more output to -o Debug::Synaptic::Xapian=True to see what is going on exactly
<mostafa_> cwillu_at_work: can I ask you how many repositories do you add to your menu.lst
<mostafa_> ?
<cwillu_at_work> mostafa_, don't use menu.lst, add list files to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ :p
<mostafa_> cwillu_at_work: ohh excuse me
<cwillu_at_work> mostafa_, depending on the machine anywhere from 'none' to 'a dozen or so'
<cwillu_at_work> mostafa_, adding files that way just plays better with config file updates
<mostafa_> cwillu_at_work: this repositories always change?
<mostafa_> cwillu_at_work: for example if we move to karmic from jaunty then all of them must change?
<cwillu_at_work> generally
<cwillu_at_work> although it's sometimes just a formality: if the package doesn't have any real specific library requirements, the package might be identical
<mostafa_>  I have these repositories in jaunty
<mostafa_> cwillu_at_work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/268639/
<mostafa_> cwillu_at_work: but I don't know how to change them in karmic
<mostafa_> cwillu_at_work: can you help?
<cwillu_at_work> replace jaunty with karmic in each line :p
<mostafa_> cwillu_at_work: just this do the work
<mostafa_> ?
<cwillu_at_work> eh?
<Twigathy> hm, a recent update seems to have broken NFS mounts for me
<Twigathy> in dmesg I have: [ 4090.276986] svc: failed to register lockdv1 RPC service (errno 97).
<Twigathy> Mounting NFS shares hangs forever until I ^C the mount command
<Twigathy> Anybody else hit this problem?
<cwillu_at_work> check the changelogs of the last couple versions for suspicious changes?
<mostafa_> cwillu_at_work: I change them but in some of them it says there is no such repo
<Twigathy> oh
<Twigathy> it just worked
<Twigathy> what on earth
<Twigathy> okay, well, if I see this happening again I'll see if I can track down what is wrong... :|
<mvo> cwillu_at_work: so, without a quality cutof, package returns 16500 results :)
<mvo> out of 28000
<cwillu_at_work> so, return all the results
<cwillu_at_work> honestly, a quality cutoff makes it's useless as a quick filter
<mvo> yeah, that is right. its not quick then though.
<mvo> I need to think about what the right balance is, maybe a "more" entry or something
<cwillu_at_work> I don't mind slow in particular cases, but getting incomplete results is a good way to make me waste time
<cwillu_at_work> sorry, getting incomplete results without knowing I'm looking at...
<cwillu_at_work> also, what's the default combinator?
<cwillu_at_work> i.e., I want to be able to search for "package make" and get checkinstall back as a result
<cwillu_at_work> but it should be an "and" query, not an "or" query
<cwillu_at_work> right now, that query includes things such as "9mount-dbg", which doesn't even mention package OR make in the description :p
<cwillu_at_work> or dependencies
 * cwillu_at_work pokes mvo 
<cwillu_at_work> mvo, also, as long as I have you here :p
<cwillu_at_work> mvo, it would be useful if the search results were initially sorted by package name rather than the default ordering (which is useless in the search's case)
<mvo> cwillu_at_work: hm, so in theory the ordering is done by relevance, but in a lot of cases this is probably "unordered" because the package descriptions are not long enough and the search terms are too few to attach meaningful relevance
<cwillu_at_work> mvo, I've never had the relevance ordering give me anything useful
 * mvo nods
<mvo> that is probably sadly true
<cwillu_at_work> just as a datapoint, I never even suspected it was anything other than a pseudo-random order based on the behaviour of some internal datastructure
<cwillu_at_work> I don't know that relevance is terribly useful here anyway
<cwillu_at_work> this isn't google, this is basically quick filtering :)
<cwillu_at_work> and the closer that filtering is to a math operator, the better
<cwillu_at_work> (incidently, you saw my comment about searches for multiple terms?)
<tuukkah> hi guys! does anyone know if it should still work with karmic to install with usb stick and syslinux?
<tuukkah> at the beginning of boot, it stops after repeatedly trying to mount cdrom
<James147> tuukkah: i have managed to install karmic iwth usb, useing usb-creator (this that uses syslinux)
<tuukkah> so i suppose i did something wrong or the instructions need updating
<James147> tuukkah: try useing usb-creator if you can (its in the reopsities) its the esiest way to make a liveusb
<bmunger> is anyone else having trouble with us.archive.ubuntu.com and cdimage.ubuntu.com ?
<billybigrigger> tuukkah, what instructions are you following?
<billybigrigger> and how are you writing your ubuntu image to usb?
<billybigrigger> bmunger, cdimage is working here
<bmunger> billybigrigger: i cant even telnet to it on port 80
<bmunger> cant do updates or downloads from ubuntu, but the main site works just fine oddly
<bmunger> cant do it on a server i have at another isp
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I got a question
<ShapeShifter499> I use openoffice 3.1 on my ubuntu karmic alpha 5 system and I noticed that when I needed to edit a word that was all ready typed I go to type a letter into it and letters after the one I justed type begin to erase, like if I had pushed the "del" and the letter key at the same time
<Pici> ShapeShifter499: Are you sure that insert mode isn't on? It may be able to be toggled by pressing the insert key.
<ShapeShifter499> how do I check?
<robin0800> ShapeShifter499: overtype ? and not insert mode
<Pici> I haven't used OpenOffice in a long time, I'm just suggesting what I've seen in other wordprocessors
<ShapeShifter499> how do I tell what mode I have set, I just began using openoffice
<ShapeShifter499> before it was just the text editor
<Pici> ShapeShifter499: Its probably on the status bar on the bottom of the screen. Try pressing insert to toggle it and see if it works like you want it to.
<ShapeShifter499> ok
<ShapeShifter499> hold on
<ShapeShifter499> ahh
<ShapeShifter499> ok
<ShapeShifter499> it was on over
<robin0800> ShapeShifter499: you can click it
<ShapeShifter499> now it says INSRT
<ShapeShifter499> and it seems to be good
<ShapeShifter499> yea just clicked it
<robin0800> ShapeShifter499: Yes thats the normal mode I hate overtype
<ShapeShifter499> me too, now I know that mode
<ShapeShifter499> can I force the mode I want?
<ShapeShifter499> so that it will never go into over mode?
<ShapeShifter499> ??
<robin0800> ShapeShifter499: no idea
<badmox_> hi i have some problem with my nvidia drivers when i do sudo modprobe nvidia i get an error modprobe: invalid option -- 'Q'
<ShapeShifter499> only reason is before I knew about the two modes, it seemed to switch on me, one session it would be fine and then  on another session it would do what I had just decribed(I guess be in over mode)
<ShapeShifter499> thats why I would want to force the mode I like
<ShapeShifter499> well tnx for the help
<James147> ShapeShifter499: dont know why it would just switch randomly, most likly you are hitting a shortcut key by accdent. You can try disableing that
<ShapeShifter499> ok where are those options?
<James147> ShapeShifter499: Tools > Customise > keyboard
<ShapeShifter499> oh ok
<ShapeShifter499> hold on
<ShapeShifter499> it says insert key would activate insert mode
<ShapeShifter499> that key is the one that has Ins on it right?
<ShapeShifter499> if so I never hit that key
<ShapeShifter499> ok well I seemed to have fix my prob
<ShapeShifter499> tnx for help
<ShapeShifter499> Now one more thing
<ShapeShifter499> I use rhythmbox and it wouldn't play any of my music, just kept giving me error "internal data flow error" now what is that?
<ShapeShifter499> also totem did too
<billybigrigger> ShapeShifter499, try killing pulseaudio or maybe you don't have the correct codecs installed
<ShapeShifter499> what codecs?
<billybigrigger> what are you trying to play
<ShapeShifter499> gstreamer?
<ShapeShifter499> music from my ipod and from hard drive(when I was on jaunty)
<billybigrigger> music is too general haha
<ShapeShifter499> .mp3
<ShapeShifter499> files
<billybigrigger> think codecs and filetypes
<billybigrigger> aac?
<ShapeShifter499> ??
<billybigrigger> ShapeShifter499, you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<ShapeShifter499> mp3 are the file types
<ShapeShifter499> hold on
<ShapeShifter499> no
<billybigrigger> install it :P
<tuukkah> billybigrigger, i'm following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Manual Approach
<ShapeShifter499> doing it right now
<ShapeShifter499> done
<ShapeShifter499> so try it now?
<billybigrigger> ShapeShifter499, yeah try it
<ShapeShifter499> hold on
<billybigrigger> might need to close your audio app and re-open
<billybigrigger> tuukkah, where are you stuck?
<ShapeShifter499> all right!
<ShapeShifter499> it works
<om26er> i cannot search wireless network in ubuntu moblin remix (daily-release)
<ShapeShifter499> but what did that error mean? it sounded to me like the files I tried where corupted
<ShapeShifter499> *corrupted
<billybigrigger> it just meant it didn't know what to do with the files
<ShapeShifter499> ohh
<billybigrigger> since you didnt have a decoder
<tuukkah> billybigrigger, the boot loader works, and splash screen appears. then it tries to mount cdrom (trying to find the live filesystem there), which obviously fails
<ShapeShifter499> I got it, so it should be ok to use rhythmbox with my ipod and lubrary of music right?
<om26er> i cannot search for the wireless network on acer aspire one on ubuntu moblin remix
<ShapeShifter499> *library
<tuukkah> billybigrigger, so sounds like what that wiki page says for "Mounting the USB stick as /cdrom - This step is only needed for the Alternate install CD and Ubuntu 6.10 or older. "
<ShapeShifter499> right?
<billybigrigger> what install media are you using?
<billybigrigger> ShapeShifter499, ya, if not search around, tons of ipod/ubuntu articles around
<ShapeShifter499> ok
<tuukkah> billybigrigger, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/alpha-5/karmic-desktop-i386.iso - unpacked to the usb stick, along these instructions
<ShapeShifter499> well it *seems* to be working right now
<ShapeShifter499> well thanks for the help everyone
<ShapeShifter499> I got to go
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<billybigrigger> tuukkah, use the alternate cd
<om26er> any ubuntu moblinr remix help
<billybigrigger> om26er, not here
<om26er> billybigrigger: this is the 9.10 karmic irc so y the hell not here
<om26er> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-moblin-remix/
<tuukkah> billybigrigger, why? i'd rather not (i'd like to see the live)
<billybigrigger> tuukkah, ok have it your way
<billybigrigger> tuukkah, you won't get it installed is all im saying
<billybigrigger> :P
<tuukkah> billybigrigger, so those instructions won't apply for karmic anymore?
<billybigrigger> yeah they will
<James147> tuukkah: Is there any reason why you arent useing use-creator? karmic can be installed to usb with that
<billybigrigger> just instead of writting the desktop image to usb, write the alternate image
<billybigrigger> usb-creator or unetbootin
<billybigrigger> much easier
<billybigrigger> they are automated and are listed on that page
<tuukkah> ok. the only problem is i'm doing this on debian lenny, which doesn't have those tools
<billybigrigger> what tools?
<billybigrigger> unetbootin will work on any linux distro
<billybigrigger> debian even has unetbootin packages
<billybigrigger> geez
<billybigrigger> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<billybigrigger> right at the top of the page, you can either download and run the .bin file or download debian package
<junkY_San> hey, i'm trying to install ne kde netbook version on a one a110
<junkY_San> the resolution is too small to view the buttons on the bottom
<junkY_San> or maybe the installer is too big ;)
<tuukkah> billybigrigger, you know how it goes... if it's not in the repos, it doesn't exist ;-) but thanks, i'll consider that
<raindog> apt-get is wants to remove ubuntu-desktop, I didn't proceed, and yesterday I noticed that I no longer have a gnome option listed as session option.  I'm checking launchpad for related bugs, but does anyone have any further insight for me?
<billybigrigger> ahem...*cough*
<billybigrigger> $ sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<raindog> billybigrigger: Thank you.  Now get that coughed checked out.  :)
<hifi> why did you use apt-get to update?
<billybigrigger> raindog, your the 3rd or 4th person since yesterday that's had gnome as a session dissapear on them
<hifi> just curious
<billybigrigger> you wouldn't by chance have kde or xfce or both installed aswell do you?
<raindog> billybigrigger: Why yes I do.
<billybigrigger> :)
<billybigrigger> hmmm include that in your bug report, i don't think anyone has filed one, mind you i haven't looked
<raindog> Will do.
<billybigrigger> and your running gdm, not kdm or xdm correct?
<raindog> yes
<billybigrigger> $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<billybigrigger> do anything for ya?
<raindog> I haven't tried that yet.
<billybigrigger> giver er a go :P
<raindog> *nods*
<billybigrigger> im not sure if it will help...
<raindog> Worth trying.
<raindog> billybigrigger: Thanks again.
<billybigrigger> np
<billybigrigger> raindog, you could try purging gdm and re-installing it
<billybigrigger> also, if reconfigure doesn't work
<raindog> updated and reconfigured, will relog to check the results.
<raindog> No change.  purging next
<raindog> Purge wants to take ubuntu-desktop with it.
<James147> raindog: unbuntu-desktop isent important, it just cantains links to other packages what ubuntu wants to install by default
<James147> raindog: try reinstalling it
<billybigrigger> Bugs #403291, #426800
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403291 in xubuntu-default-settings "Unable to change the default session for GDM" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403291
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426800 in xubuntu-default-settings "lost gnome in gdm session chooser" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426800
<billybigrigger> i see there were some gdm changes this morning and yesterday...
<billybigrigger> no just early this morning, should see a fix soon
<raindog> billybigrigger: Thanks.
<sque> Hello. I have installed Karmic and there is a problem with setting up the external monitor with gnome-display-properties. Current it is setup to work in extended mode but trying to set it back to mirror causes a SEGFAULT on display properties window. Where are those settings stored?
<tuukkah> sque, one thing you can check is the xrandr command
 * JEEB just moved from 8.10 eeebuntu to ubuntu netbook remix 9.10's daily cd version
<JEEB> Nice work has been done with the netbook GUI, I'm somewhat impressed
<JEEB> One question though: I used the netbook<->standard gui switcher app and now I lost those nice gray'ish icons at the top. Any fix for that? I can't seem to find them in the appearance menu
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<fagan> yo?
<ActionParsnip> like...hi
<fagan> I know but I dont think anyone actually uses it lol
<ActionParsnip> oh i do
<ActionParsnip> every day i'm no here
<tuukkah> ok found the solution: needed to add the boot option ignore_uuid
<lieter> hi, quick question before i try karmic: Does it come with Bash 4 or Bash 3.2?
<ActionParsnip> 4.0.4 here
<ActionParsnip> oops 4.0-4
<lieter> cool, thanks :)
<bbeck> Does anyone know if the new 2.6.31 linux kernel will be in Karmic?
<ActionParsnip> bbeck: linux-image-2.6.31-10-generic here
<bbeck> ActionParsnip: wow, that's awesome thanks.
<ActionParsnip> np, dpkg -l is awesme
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.10.21 (karmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<ActionParsnip> that works too ;)
<guntbert> I just now stumbled upon empathy - it seems to be the standard client - did you find it usable for IRC? I did not
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: there are many other clients, you dont have to use the defaults
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: I do well know :-) - instead of ranting I *could* have asked if it has the option to hide those "join/part" messages - I couldn't find such...
<mostafa_> cwillu_at_work: r u there?
<ActionParsnip> not sure duder, ive always used pidgin
<mostafa_> ActionParsnip: I have a question if the next version for example alpha6 comes does that mean I must upgrade all of my packages? if not what kind of packages should be upgraded?
<ActionParsnip> mostafa_: you will upgrade seamlessly to alpha6
<mostafa_> ActionParsnip: ok dude if Beta1 comes
<mostafa_> :D
<ActionParsnip> mostafa_: if there is any difference between the updates you have and alpha6 you will only upgrade those
<ActionParsnip> same again
<AlanBell> anyone know when the partner repositories come alive in Karmic? I am particularly interested in alfresco-community which doesn't seem to be present yet
<cwillu_at_work> mostafa_, poke poke
<cwillu_at_work> mostafa_, the only thing you won't upgrade to is 10.04
<henke> for a long time I've had gnome-panel freezes in karmic, but I am not sure whether there is a matching bug report. Has anybody else encountered this problem? The panel appears to stop redrawing after some time, but "wakes up" again after it is moved
<mostafa_> cwillu_at_work: hehe :D thnx
<JanC> henke: might be useful to check if it happens with both metacity & compiz ?
<henke> JanC, could be. I'll give that a try
<lokad> hello together
<lokad> does anyone use karmic on his/ her netbook and has problems with current grub-ps (1.97 beta2)?
<lokad> s/grub-ps/grub-pc
<nastas> anyone with blackberry storm on ubuntu?
<hggdh> I have a blackberry, and there is a storm outside,but I am sure this is not what you asked ;-)
<nastas> so no one with blackberry mobile?
<nastas> hggdh sorry my bad. i mean if there is a way to install apps in my blackberry like the windows desktop manager
<hggdh> I am not aware of any, except for the barrybackup one
<hggdh> oh, hasty, hasty people
#ubuntu+1 2009-09-11
<raindog_mini> X won't start with Alpha 5 livecd.  Same has been true since beginning of Karmic cycle.   Any ideas?
<raindog_mini> I tried with safe graphics mode - still no X.
<lokad> What graphics hardware do you have?
<raindog_mini> onboard nvidia card
<raindog_mini> I could be more specific but the machine in question is checking the hard drive currently.
<lokad> anything useful in Xorg logs?
<raindog_mini> I can't check until fsck is done with it's work, but I will check them.
<lokad> OK. The last working driver would also be a useful information.
<dto> hello everyone. i'm not sure what package this is a bug in---whatever part of the Display preferences dialog rewrites the Virtual line in xorg.conf, seemed to max out at 2048 by 2048, and so i couldn't get a proper dual-head setup with these 2 widescreens totaling 2726x768. i had to manually edit xorg.conf for it to work.
<raindog_mini> It has worked fine, just not with the Livecd.
<lokad> Worked fine in jaunty or worked fine in older karmic?
<garrett__> Hi.  I've got an hp mini 110, and i can get the broadcom bcm4312 network chipset working with the alpha5 live disk, but it's a no go once it's actually installed.  any ideas?  trying to modprobe the b43 driver causes a hard machine lock, with not so much as a whipser in my kernel/sys logs
<lokad> dto: the applet that lets you change the screen does this
<garrett__> also, the fwcutter util which showed up in the live disk isn't there under restricted drivers once it's actually installd.
<dto> lokad: right but it doesn't work. it would always set the main laptop screen to 1024x768
<dto> so the screen was scaled and blurry.
<dto> i tried both with that applet, and with the extra Multiple Screens applet, and the mulitple screens one said "user requested larger screensize than max screensize" which clued me into editing xorg.conf manually
<dto> after that, the applet works correctly
<dto> so i conclude the part that was writing Virtual 2048 2048 into the xorg.conf, is wrong
<lokad> All i know is that 2048x2048 is the maximum resolution the embedded intel cards support whit acceleration
<cwillu_at_work> and some radeons
<cwillu_at_work> or rather, the largest single texture size, which constrains the desktop because the root window has to span the entire desktop
<dto> this is a laptop with a radeon and works fine with a wider virtual screen than that. so where do i report this?
<jadams_> when I play a flash video, sound stops working on my system.  Is this a known bug?  I see a bug report back in hardy on it...
<jadams_> ahh, found a bunch of similar bugs in jaunty...I should be able to find a fix, just don't know if it needs reporting against kk
<cwillu_at_work> dto, did you have compiz working on it before at the largest resolution?
<dto> cwillu_at_work: i never tried. i don't like compiz, i had trouble with it only allowing me 2 desktops
<dto> hi DBO
<cwillu_at_work> dto, I'd expect it to be working fine under metacity in that case
<cwillu_at_work> ah, I see
<judgen> in what file should i set vga=794 now that menu.lst is gone?
<cwillu_at_work> judgen, /etc/defaults/grub
<cwillu_at_work> dto, That max size almost certainly comes from the max texture size, and by extension, compiz-on-by-default
<lokad> sounds sensible
<judgen> cwillu_at_work: i dont have such files.
<dto> cwillu_at_work: so is this a bug?
<judgen> cwillu_at_work: what happens if i add it to /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<cwillu_at_work> judgen, /etc/default/grub
<lokad> you can only use 2048x2048 with compiz
<dto> here is my setup. http://imagebin.ca/view/jzTDyy.html
<cwillu_at_work> although it pains me a little that you didn't check that when /etc/defaults/ didn't work :p
<lokad> *i* consider compiz-on-by-default a bug ;-)
<judgen> cwillu_at_work: i dont have a file with the name grub in /etc/default/
<cwillu_at_work> dto, I think you could file a bug against the resolution switcher, it's a tricky problem though
<cwillu_at_work> dto, mainly as an interface problem:  how should the user be told that it'll only partially work?
<lennart> Hello anyone, i'm having some problems with a bug, what happens is; when i remove the power cable from my laptop, the computer goes to sleep after some seconds. Im running karmic alpha5 with latest upgrades on a hp dv1667
<cwillu_at_work> judgen, assuming that something in grub2 hasn't changed in the last couple weeks, I think you have a broken install
<dto> cwillu_at_work: they could just pop up a message saying that the underlying device might not support the resolution.
<cwillu_at_work> dto, but that's not true
<dto> oh
<cwillu_at_work> the underlying device supports it, but not accelerated
<dto> ah.
<judgen> cwillu_at_work: ok
<judgen> exit
<cwillu_at_work> the trick is how to do it in a _good_ way :)
<dto> well i have compositing on. does that require acceleration?
<cwillu_at_work> dto, yes and no
<cwillu_at_work> metacity compositing doesn't right now afaik, although they're going that direction (of using accelerated compositing)
<lennart> can somebody give me a push in the right direction to resolve it?
<cwillu_at_work> compiz and most other fancy displays require hardware acceleration, and therefore need to have a max texture size large enough to accommodate the root window.  This isn't a fundamental problem, but it's would be alot of work to hack around it
<dto> i just think it should not have 2048x2048 as the hardcoded max that it will update the virtual line to
<cwillu_at_work> dto, it's not hardcoded though, that's the max size supported by your card
<judgen> cwillu_at_work: i am using grub 1.5 afaik.
<dto> cwillu_at_work: no it's not. i'm running at 2726x768
<cwillu_at_work> dto, ...
<cwillu_at_work> dto, it's the max texture size supported by your card
<dto> i'm not asking that they change the method it uses to calculate it, i just think it should allow override
<lokad> judgen: grub 0.97 you mean?
<judgen> lokad: maybe... the one that came with jaunty...
<dto> i.e. if it knows the user has selected a monitor layout larger than 2048x2048 in some dimension, it could tell the user that acceleration will not work
<cwillu_at_work> judgen, and you don't have /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<lokad> dto: i think it's some kind of auto guessing logic to keep your graphics accelerated
<cwillu_at_work> dto, yes, we've been through this already :)
<cwillu_at_work> dto, file the bug
<dto> ok :)
<dto> thanks
<dto> what do you think of my toshiba combo?
<judgen> cwillu_at_work: nope, i have a grub.cfg that has the list in it though
<dto> dtchen: hey
<cwillu_at_work> judgen, stuff's changed out from under me there then, sorry :p
<dto> dtchen: someone told me to talk to you about pulseaudio. i'm running on the dev ppa and i have some issues
<dto> dtchen: do you have a minute to speak?
<judgen> cwillu_at_work: now i got grub2... so shall i just add the 794 tag to it then?
<dtchen> shoot.
<cwillu_at_work> judgen, grub2 should definitely have /etc/default/grub
<lokad> i think he still has grub-legacy from jaunty
<judgen> cwillu_at_work: i got the default file now after installing grub2
<dto> dtchen: zoom h4 not recognized. /var/log/messages shows http://pastebin.ca/1561642
<lokad> ok
<judgen> but i dont know where to add the line for 1023x768 so usplash will run at that resolution.
<judgen> 1024*
<dto> dtchen: m-audio fast track pro, works fine for playback, but can't choose between A/B outputs, also can't see recording input.
<cwillu_at_work> judgen, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<judgen> cwillu_at_work: aaah ok
<judgen> thanks
<dto> dtchen: i'm going to test it with a delta 1010 but i can barely get ubuntu running on that machine
<dtchen> dto: first: echo autospawn = no|tee -a ~/.pulse/client.conf
<dtchen> dto: second: killall pulseaudio && pulseaudio -vvv
<dtchen> dto: third: need the debug output from -vvvv when you insert the device
<dtchen> dto: if you haven't filed a bug already, please do so, and attach the debug output
<judgen> is 791 or 794 1024x768?
<cwillu_at_work> no idea, sorry
<dto> dtchen: which page/project do i file the bug under?
<dtchen> dto: just use "ubuntu-bug pulseaudio"
<dto> dtchen: thank you!
<dto> dtchen: ok i will pastebin the stuff in a moment
<dto> dtchen: can i comment out that autospawn line now?
<dtchen> dto: if the debug output is attached to the bug report already, sure
<dtchen> i'm working on an update for the version just uploaded to Karmic proper
<dtchen> it should land in the PPA RSN
<judgen> Darnit, grub tells me that vga=791 is deprecated... what now?
<dto> dtchen: ubuntu-bug pulseaudio says, this is not a genuine ubuntu package. prolly cause i'm on the ppa
<dto> dtchen: i piped the two reports to a file. one for the m-audio, one for the zoom
<dto> dtchen: do you have a url i can use for reporting this bug?
<dtchen> dto: just report it as standard, then please make sure you update to the newer PA in the PPA once it builds
<dtchen> it should affect the pulseaudio source package
<dtchen> i.e.,
<dtchen>   Uploading pulseaudio_0.9.16-0ubuntu2~ubuntuaudiodev1_source.changes: done.
<dtchen> Successfully uploaded packages.
<dtchen> that's what you'll want to test
<judgen> no ideas?
<dto`> what'd i miss
<dto`> my connection died
<dto`> so i should tell you i'm using your ppa?
<dto`> i mean, tell them
<dtchen> it should appear in the bug report once you rerun -vvvv
<dto`> but i have been using the ppa already since the other day
<dtchen> to clarify: it should appear in the debug output of pulseaudio -vvvv once you attach it to the bug report
<dto`> ok
<dto`> wait, i only used 3 v's
<dto`> should i re-run?
<dtchen> yes
<dto`> ok
<dtchen> bbl
<lennart>  Hello anyone, i'm having some problems with a bug, what happens is; when i remove the power cable from my laptop, the computer goes to sleep after some seconds. Im running karmic alpha5 with latest upgrades on a hp dv1667, please someone help?
<dto`> yay! bugs reported.
<DKcross> hello people!
<barry_> hi folks.  is there any way to get the livecd to not start up x?  i'm trying to live boot karmic alpha 5 on a machine w/ati hd4670 and the display is completely corrupted.  i don't want to install karmic yet though, thus livecd
<FlamingFlamingo> hey guys, i wanna upgrade to alpha 5, if I install it from a usb, will I be able to keep all my settings  and things like Music, Pictures, Documents?
<johannes_> hi, does suspend to ram work with ubuntu 9.10 and fglrx?
<literal> barry_: you can get the alternate cd image
<literal> barry_: but I don't really see the point
<literal> you want to try karmic but you don't want to run X? what's the point?
<mrmcq2u> what's happening to the second artwork drop?
<barry_> literal: the problem is that x does not work with my card.  i want to try bryce's ppa but i can't get far enough in the boot process to pull that in.  the altcd has no live boot and i'm not quite ready to install ubuntu on this machine yet
<BluesKaj> can someone recall the command to re-establish access to my NTFS partition ..error HalDevice invalid mount option.. I just did a kubuntu clean install
<ripps> Hmm... update wants to remove gnome-games and gnome-games-common. Is this okay?
<ripps> s/common/data/
<cwillu> last I checked, those packages aren't required to boot the system, or get an x session going :p
<mneptok> a dist-upgrade removed Empathy today. what gives?
<cwillu> mneptok, you installed updates after some package was updated, but before empathy was updated to match it
<cwillu> happens all the time
<scimitar> I just installed Karmic and have a few issues if anyone can help...they are related to unreachable drives, lots of ? icons in folders and kwin crashes
<cwillu> less often immediately before alpha and beta releases of course
<mneptok> cwillu: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <--- perfectly fine procedure
<h00k> So, I installed Karmic and the partitioner wouldn't be launched by the installer, so I just installed on a single 8gb partition on this netbook.  I also selected to encrypt home partition[folder].  I now want to put /home on the second partition on my netbook[32gb], how would one go about this?
<cwillu> mneptok, that has nothing to do with what I said though
<cwillu> updated as in the actual package, not updated as in apt-get update
<mneptok> cwillu: yes, hence my question "what gives?" when will Empathy be updated against Python 2.6 updates (or whatever)
<cwillu> mneptok, might already be updated
<cwillu> unless you're updating immediately before an alpha is released (i.e., during the soft-freeze), it's quite normal for some packages to be uninstallable
<mneptok> cwillu: nope
<cwillu> so wait 24 hours and try again
<mneptok> cwillu: i know how this all works :)
<cwillu> do you now :p
<cwillu> you really should be checking the updates by hand if you can't afford to have something break
<mneptok> well, having been a Senior Ubuntu Support Analyst for Canonical for 3 years, i tend to have learned a thing or 2.
<cwillu> so that was a rhetorical 'what gives'?
<mneptok> cwillu: it was directed at whoever is maintaining the Empathy package.
<cwillu> sorry, it sounded like the usual "something broke in my unreleased operating system", I assumed the worst.  My bad ;p
 * cwillu goes and answers questions about pulseaudio and flash in #ubuntu for ten minutes as his penance
<mneptok> cwillu: not good enough. i want you to answer the next person that asks about iTunes, their iPhone/iPod, and Windows games. that's pure Hell. :)
<barry_> mneptok: where can i get itunes for karmic?
 * cwillu sighs
 * mneptok bends over
<cwillu> barry_, dual boot, or use a virtual machine
<barry_> mneptok: :)
<cwillu> qemu works fine, virtualbox works better
<barry_> cwillu: sorry, i'm just yankin' mneptok's chain
<cwillu> you'll need to use sun's virtualbox (rather than the one in our repository) however if you want usb support to work properly
<cwillu> barry_, I'm obliging :p
<barry_> :)
<Scimitar^> can anyone answer a few questions for me
<cwillu> firm maybe :p
<mneptok> cwillu: why can't i install "Super Maggot Deathmatch Arena 3D" for Amiga on Ubuntu?!?!? this OS SUUUUUUUUUUUUCKS!!!!111!!!!!1!one!!
<cwillu> mneptok, we have an amiga simulator, no?
<Scimitar^> I just installed Karmic and have a few issues if anyone can help...they are related to unreachable drives, lots of ? icons in folders and kwin crashes
<mneptok> Scimitar^: on partitions formatted as .....
<cwillu> Scimitar^, install or upgrade?  and was it an existing partition?  and what filesystem did you use?
<Scimitar^> ntfs partitions
<cwillu> Scimitar^, wubi?
 * cwillu curses wubi
<mneptok> Scimitar^: as karmic is unreleased, and even released versions of Ubuntu have to tiptoe around NTFS, breakage in that regard is not at all surprising.
<cwillu> and avoid wubi at all costs if your data has any value to you
<mneptok> Scimitar^: if you *need* working NTFS support, best to install Jaunty
<mneptok> Scimitar^: otherwise, be patient and a future update may well resolve the issues you see
<barry_> cwillu: i have not succeeded in getting any version of wubi to work on my spanking new vista box
<cwillu> Scimitar^, the ? icons are also in ntfs drives?
<Scimitar^> they show up in dolphin on the left but tell me that utf8 is not a valid option
<Scimitar^> no they are in dev
<cwillu> that's normal
<cwillu> iirc
<h00k> So, I installed Karmic and the partitioner wouldn't be launched by the installer, so I just installed on a single 8gb partition on this netbook.  I also selected to encrypt home partition[folder] (and automatically decrypt on login).  I now want to put /home on the second SSD on my netbook[32gb], how would one go about this?
<mneptok> Scimitar^: edit fstab and use ISO to address those partitions
<mneptok> h00k: edit fstab
<Scimitar^> I tried to edit fstab but it won't save
<h00k> mneptok: is that where decryption...whatever its looking for is handled?
<mneptok> this is fun. i like yelling into canyons and hearing my echo. :)
<h00k> mneptok: thats what I figured, alright.
<cwillu> Scimitar^, sudoedit /etc/fstab
 * cwillu echoes
<mneptok> h00k: login. use rsync to get the data over to the other drive. then edit fstab and tell it /home is over there/
<BluesKaj> mneptok:  I did have access to ntfs on a previous karmic alpha5 32 bit install, but decided to finally take the 64bit plunge ...everything is really quite good so far except for the UUID error for the ntfs partition
<cwillu> h00k, re: encryption, you'll need to learn how to set up encryption in the first place, although it generally isn't too hard
<nostahl> hi guys
<mneptok> BluesKaj: just switched to AMD64 myself for this new laptop. what Flash option do you find the best?
<cwillu> h00k, otherwise, everything is the same at that point
<nostahl> just did apt-get install apache2  and i cant do /etc/init.d/httpd start
<nostahl> how do i start it heh
<h00k> cwillu: yeah, I can move /home otherwise, no problem, the encryption part is what I wondered about.
<BluesKaj> mneptok:  dunno yet , I havent tried youtube
<cwillu> h00k, luks is straightforward to do from the command line
<cwillu> mneptok, BluesKaj, the 64bit flash alpha (is it beta or released yet?) has been working okay for me
<Scimitar^> cwillu how do I save after the edit?
<cwillu> Scimitar^, which editor are you in?
<Scimitar^> cwillu sudoedit
<h00k> cwillu, mneptok: thanks
<cwillu> vi/vim = <escape>ZZ, nano is ctrl-w (I think, but it says at the bottom)
<cwillu> nostahl, it's not httpd
<cwillu> nostahl, apache21
<h00k> vim is also escape : wq
<cwillu> args
<cwillu> /etc/init.d/apache2
<nostahl> ah just figured that out as you typed it hehe
<cwillu> nostahl, apache2ctk has some additional args
<cwillu> ctl ratehr
<cwillu> agrh
 * cwillu gives up on typing for today
<cwillu> Scimitar^, don't pm people without asking in channel first... I don't even see them half the time until an hour later
<Scimitar^> sorry that was a mistake
<cwillu> Scimitar^, luksformat -t ext4 /dev/path/to/partition
<cwillu> I think
<gandhi> hey, is 2.6.31 stable?
<cwillu> actually, use cryptsetup
<h00k> it  was released
<gandhi> i see that
<gandhi> i guess thats my answer then
<Scimitar^> still trying to get the editor to save fstab.orig
 * cwillu cheers, now he can use 2.6.32 and maybe get his suspend working :p
<gandhi> i wonder if it will play with my nvidia drivers
<cwillu> Scimitar^, still haven't told us which editor you're using :p
<cwillu> gandhi, 2.6.31 works fine with our nvidia packages
<Scimitar^> I typed sudoedit /etc/fstab.orig
<cwillu> Scimitar^, do you see "write out" at the bottom of the screen anywhere?
<Scimitar^> ok lol now I feel dumb
<cwillu> don't, it's got my vote for the most gratuitous change in terminology :p
<cwillu> second only to "uncut text"
<Scimitar^> I did that told it to overwrite and then reopened fstab.orig and nothing is changed
<cwillu> Scimitar^, fstab should be what changed
<Scimitar^> nope no change there either...any way to do a root edit in kate?
<cwillu> not sure what the kde equivilent of gksudo is, but gksudo kate /path/to/file should work
<Scimitar^> I will try that
<neonflx> ne1 knows how to get the asus light sensor to work on karmic? thx
<Scimitar^> cool that accepted the changes
<Scimitar^> now if I did it right when I reboot I will have a drive mounted manually
<h00k> mneptok: data is backed up on a thumbdrive ^.^
<h00k> Could not create LUKS device /dev/sdb at /usr/sbin/luksformat line 58, <MOUNTS> line 17.
<h00k> I format this drive EXT4 and then use luksformat?
<judgen> How do i get frambuffer modes to work with an nvidia card?
<cwillu> h00k, backwarsd
<cwillu> h00k, you cryptsetup the partition, open the partition, and then create the filesystem on the /dev/mapper/<foo> device that gets made
<cwillu> h00k, man cryptsetup -> the luks extension section
<cwillu> luksFormat and luksOpen being the relevant ones (note that they're case sensitive... whoever made it "luksCommandName" instead of "luke commandname" should be shot) :p
<BluesKaj> ok mneptok , got the media plugins working ok on chromium..been using it for 7 or 8 wks now and I'm kinda liking it.
<neonflx> ne1 knows how to get asus light sensor to work on karmic? thx
<cwillu> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<cwillu> hmm... what was the leetspeek thingy?
<Dai> !1337
<ubottu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<cwillu> ah, thanks :)
<Dai> :D
<cwillu> neonflx, best bet is to google for the model of the laptop + ubuntu (or similar)
<cwillu> odds are that somebody somewhere has figured it out
<h00k> cwillu: what is looks like is: cryptsetup create home /dev/sdb
<h00k> first
<Dai> i'm just hoping for support for adjusting the backlight on the inspiron 12 in karmic
<cwillu> h00k, you probably want to use luks instead
<Dai> as it is, i *can* adjust the backlight, as long as i do it before the OS finishes booting
<h00k> cwillu: luks failed, apparently this cryptsetup ran and I didn't see any errors
<cwillu> what error did luks fail with?
<h00k> cwillu: Could not create LUKS device /dev/sdb at /usr/sbin/luksformat line 58, <MOUNTS> line 17.
<h00k> cwillu: thanks for the patience
<cwillu> cryptsetup luksFormat /dev/sdb should do the trick (although I'd suggest using a partition instead of the entire disk)
<cwillu> is that the command you ran?
<h00k> negative, but thats what I'll do now
<h00k> Command failed: Can not access device
<h00k> ta-da!
<h00k> :/
<h00k> (ran as root)
<h00k> no, its not mounted
<cwillu> :)
<neonflx> ne1 knows how to get asus light sensor to work on karmic? thx
<Dai> wow, someone isn't paying attention at all
<h00k> cwillu: althouth 'sudo cryptsetup create home /dev/sdb' worked.
<cwillu> neonflx, the best way to get on everyone's ignore list is to repeat the question after you've received an answer, without giving any indication that you've tried what was suggested
<cwillu> h00k, you know, I think it might actually _have_ to be a partition, rather than the whole drive
<h00k> cwillu: so, create...a partition on this entire drive (ext4)?
<cwillu> h00k, use gparted to make a single partition on that drive, the full size of the disk, and without a fs assigned to it
<cwillu> type=none
<h00k> ohok.
<cwillu> and then try crypsetup luksFormat /dev/sdb1
<cwillu> iirc, a raw encrypted disk can have difficulties if you mistype the password
<cwillu> and luks allows you to change the passphrase without reencrypting the entire disk
<h00k> cwillu: horray: Command failed: Can not access device
<cwillu> oh, I know
<cwillu> cryptsetup remove <name>
<cwillu> you have an active mapping, from the other cryptsetup
<dto> i installed ubuntu-restricted-extras but still can't play dvds.
<cwillu> so cryptsetup remove home
<h00k> and then reformat, again?
<cwillu> well, crypsetup luksFormat /dev/sdb1
<h00k> yeah..can not access
<cwillu> h00k, what does "cryptsetup status home" say?
<h00k> maybe I just wait until the next karmic alpha is released and try to reinstall then ^.^
<cwillu> h00k, I've got two machines using this :p
<cwillu> should be working
<h00k> cwillu: /dev/mapper/home is inactive.
<h00k> cwillu: this is my second, yeah.
<mneptok> <khan>
<h00k> cwillu: yeah, cannot access device :( I am disappoint
<mneptok> Karmic Alpha 5?
<cwillu> h00k, dmsetup ls?
<mneptok> Karmic Alpha 5?
<h00k> yes
<mneptok> THIS IS KARMIC ALPHA 5!
<mneptok> </khan>
<cwillu> mneptok, I take back anything I ever said to you that was apologetic :p
<h00k> cwillu: cryptswap1(252, 0) luksformat1(252, 1)
<mneptok> cwillu: i think you just set a new world record for longest time befors that sentiment
<mneptok> ;)
<gandhi> i updated to the karmic kernel under jaunty, how do i enable karmic repos?
<gandhi> changed the apt source lines to karmic, but they are greyed out in the update manager
<cwillu> gandhi, that's not a good way to upgrade to karmic
<cwillu> use update-manager -c -d
<mneptok> +gksu
<cwillu> the alternative can be made to work, but you get to keep the pieces when (_when_) it breaks
<h00k> cwillu: I believe it has encrypted my swap, also
<cwillu> ugh
<cwillu> gotta go
<cwillu> yay for the boss calling at 8pm
<h00k> thanks for the help, cwillu.  Peace.
<Lars_G> holy fuck, 192 packages to update at once
<Lars_G> pushed real hard today.
<gandhi> thanks cwillu
<h00k> I'm going to try today's daily iso and see if that helps.
<h00k> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/karmic-desktop-i386.iso
<DanaG> grr, stupid udev... still refuses to give my sound card an output.
<MindVirus> My styles are all messed up.
<MindVirus> Half of 'em don't work.
<MindVirus> When I go into the main menu with Human, half of the selected item has an orange background as expected but the other half isn't highlighted at all.
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<chx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/427680 anything I left out from the bug report? I try to be helpful and not file a useless report.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 427680 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager crashes after resume" [Undecided,New]
<Krampus> So I've got to reinstall Ubuntu, thinking to jump to Karmic.  Non-mission critical, everyday use.  How's the beta looking?
<Amaranth> chx_afk: run `apport-collect 427680`
<Amaranth> chx_afk: that'll attach all the information the developers think is important
<chx> Amaranth: hi
<Amaranth> chx: hey, did you run that apport command?
<chx> Amaranth: Package knetworkmanager not installed and no hook available, ignoring
<chx> Amaranth: No additional information collected.
<Amaranth> chx: err, you ran it on the machine you have the bug on, right?
<chx> yes
<Amaranth> chx: and you have knetworkmanager installed?
<chx> yes but the package is called network-manager-kde
<Amaranth> chx: that package doesn't exist
<chx> erm sorry
<chx> plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<chx> i checked jaunty
<Amaranth> that's the problem, you filed the bug on the wrong package in launchpad
<Amaranth> chx: run that command again
<chx> Amaranth: sorry! running
<Amaranth> chx: it's no problem, we'll get it all fixed up so the developers have a good chance of fixing it
<chx> its working
<Amaranth> chx: btw, in the future the best way to file a bug is to run `ubuntu-bug plasma-widget-networkmanagement`
<chx> oh
<chx> sure
<Amaranth> of course replacing the plasma bit with the package you want to file a bug against
<chx> i will try to be useful here, if i a atest os
<Amaranth> that way it automatically adds the files the developers will want and you just have to describe the problem
<chx> *if i run a test os
<chx> btw Karmic is fantastic
<chx> thanks
<chx> it really feels a good release already
<Amaranth> chx: btw, did apport tell you about the crash?
<chx> the occassional app crashing does not bother me too much
<tntc> Hey, I'm noticing that Palimpsest is complaining about a bad disk, but the disk in question passes dell's DST short, WDs short and long test, etc. etc.  Any idea what gives?
<chx> Amaranth: hm, no?
<chx> Amaranth: when it crashes next time i will look for me
<chx> *motr
<chx> *more (sigh)
<Amaranth> chx: can you check the contents of /var/crash and see if there is a file in there that looks like it would be for the network applet?
<Amaranth> tntc: known issue
<chx> Amaranth: absolutely there is! i should up then that, right?
<Amaranth> tntc: iirc it considers _any_ errors a bad disk instead of errors over the threshold
<Amaranth> chx: not quite, hang on a second
<Amaranth> chx: apport-bug /var/crash/_bin_bash.1000.crash
<Amaranth> of course change the path
<Amaranth> chx: then tell me the bug number you end up with since it'll file a new bug report
<tntc> Amaranth: It's odd because it also shows the status as all OK or N/A.
<Amaranth> wait
<Amaranth> no, that's right, run that command
<tntc> Amaranth: have you seen it on your machine?  I popped two other drives with a few bad sectors and they passed with flying colors.
<Amaranth> tntc: nope
<tntc> hrm. It scared the pants off me.
<Amaranth> tntc: bug 412152
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412152 in gnome-disk-utility "gnome-disk-utility nags me too much that my disk is failing" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412152
<tntc> Amaranth: based on the bug, it seems like the Palimpsest author may be over paranoid or under-educated about bad blocks. :(
<tntc> well, evolution is pretty messed up too! :)
<NoelJB> ah, I'll bet I know which bug brought up the word Palimpsest.  :-)
<tntc> NoelJB: reporting an error on a drive because it has a single bad sector?
<NoelJB> tntc, yes.  if you check the bug report, you'll find that I was the one who linked it to the Fedora bug.
<tntc> the idea that he'd replace the drive over that is pretty rich.
<tntc> It's like the CEL in your car going off because there's a scratch in the paint.
<NoelJB> :-)
<Amaranth> tntc: wouldn't surprise me if that happens
<tntc> Amaranth: what, the CEL for a scratch in the paint? Or the apply button being missing from the evolution wizard making it impossible to add an account?
<Amaranth> tntc: former
<tntc> Amaranth: only if you're in a ferrari :)
<tntc> What about the latter? Anyone tried adding an e-mail account in evolution lately?
<Amaranth> nope, I use gmail
<DanaG> ugh, notify-osd blur hurts my eyes.
<NoelJB> DanaG, LOL I was just playing with notify-osd.  I've got some weird behavior with it.  On a fresh Karmic install, it works the same for root and non-root.  On my Jaunty->Karmic updated system, it behaves differently.
<NoelJB> Been debating doing a reinstall of Karmic, although I'd like to avoid it.
<gandhi> i have a question, the pidgin nautilus integration is weird in the new version, doesn't seem to work properly, anybody know whats up with that?
<virtuald> Good morning channel
<richardcavell> virtuald: good morning
<tilgovi> So, I'm happily running karmic, but I decided to set up a karmic chroot for developing packages as well.
<tilgovi> following this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot I used schroot, but I get a strange error:
<tilgovi> "Failure while configuring base packages." It tells me it'll try five times, fails five times, then says Base system installed successfully.
<tilgovi> does this make sense to anyone?
<mac_v> tntc: i *had* no problems adding evolution account ... well i was running Karmic since alpha3 so maybe the problem didnt exist then ;p
<tntc> mac_v: at this point there is no apply button, so the wizard loops back to the start
<mac_v> why do devs break things that work !
<tilgovi> mac_v: because that's how we move forward.
<tilgovi> mac_v: must experiment to move forward. experimenting implies breakage.
<mac_v> ;p , break things that work for no reason ? ;)
<tilgovi> mac_v: devs work in mysterious ways?
<mac_v> tilgovi: most of such bugs are because they forgot to write the part , while re-writing :(
<mac_v> they might have forgotten the apply button o.0
<NoelJB> personally, I setup a separate VM for doing package development.
<NoelJB> tntc, I confirm what you see.  I just tried to create an account.
<Boohbah> can somebody recommend an NES emulator for karmic? i tried fceultra but it doesn't appear to be in the repos
<Finnish> Suddenly I get this error: temperature reached critical 95, shutting down. I can't even boot ubuntu
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I need some more help
<DKcross> :o
<DKcross> whatz?
<ShapeShifter499> I'm getting input/output errors in nautilus when I try moving files from and to my SD card, rather it be though a usb reader or though the slot on the side of my acer netbook(with karmic alpha 5)
<ShapeShifter499> why are those errors showing up?
<ShapeShifter499> and how to I fix them
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<DKcross> :\
<DKcross> ShapeShifter499,  acer aspire one?
<ShapeShifter499> ya
<DKcross> ShapeShifter499,  when ubuntu is  booting?
<ShapeShifter499> no
<ShapeShifter499> when I go to move the files
<ShapeShifter499> I aslo get the same errors in rsync
<ShapeShifter499> *also
<ShapeShifter499> should I try reinstalling nautilus?
<ShapeShifter499> than comeback if errors persist?
<DKcross> :o
<DKcross> but
<ShapeShifter499> but?
<DKcross> i'm not sure
<DKcross> open terminal
<DKcross> and write
<DKcross> sudo nautilus
<DKcross> insert usb
<DKcross> an open two tabas
<DKcross> tabs"
<DKcross> and move the files
<ShapeShifter499> ok
<ShapeShifter499> brb then
<DKcross> check the problem in terminal
<ShapeShifter499> woha
<ShapeShifter499> according to the file oprations bar, it was just trying to move 63.8 gb of data from a 2gb card
<ShapeShifter499> *operations
<DKcross> :S
<DKcross> whats?
<DKcross> you can report the problem
<DKcross> in launchpad
<ShapeShifter499> so what do I do about my current system?
<DKcross> i prefer
<DKcross> wait
<DKcross> first report the problem
<DKcross> the team ubuntu , work
<ShapeShifter499> w8
<ShapeShifter499> let me reinstall nautilus
<ShapeShifter499> than I'll come back
<ShapeShifter499> brb
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> i'm back
<ShapeShifter499> and still having probs with nautilus
<ShapeShifter499> what do I
<ShapeShifter499> do?
<slept> I am having massive troubel almost everything seems to be broken ... would someone help track me down the issus
<slept> xserver is broken , performance is extremely poor ... where do I start
<DKcross> do you have any update man? ShapeShifter499
<ShapeShifter499> update?
<ShapeShifter499> yea just did one 2 days ago
<ripps> Is it just me, or has flash gotten even slower for ati in Karmic?
<ripps> HD videos got much better, but flash is lagging behind in performance compared to everything else.
<DKcross> ShapeShifter499,  really :S
<DKcross> but only now i have around 3 updates
<ShapeShifter499> yea
<ShapeShifter499> but I fixed it
<ShapeShifter499> it happened to be a corrupted card, deep within the file system lies a bunch of corrupted files
<mac_v> NoelJB: when was the gdu update which had the fix?
<ShapeShifter499> so I loose some files, but I did not need them anyways
<ShapeShifter499> tnx for any help
<ShapeShifter499> gotta go
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<DKcross> jpds, ++
<DKcross> :D
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<dto> hi eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> how goes it dto
<dto> eagles0513875: not bad, just waking up
<dto> and you?
<eagles0513875> revising for part one of my lpic-1 cert exam
<eagles0513875> lpic = level 1 cert form the linux professional institute :)
<dto> eagles0513875: hey cool.
<dto> eagles0513875: i just found out that massachusetts has its own apparently vibrant ubuntu group that i'm going to join :)
<eagles0513875> would love to get the cert done cuz my school is getting fedup of the exhorbitant msft licencing bs
<eagles0513875> so they are considering linux as an alternative
<eagles0513875> alot of the msft stuff can easily be replaced with open source stuff that exists
<dto> where do you study
<eagles0513875> im from usa but studying in europe for my degree as well as this certification
<eagles0513875> im studying for undergrade degree a bsc computing and information systems
<eagles0513875> then probably go for a few masters and possibly a  phd maybe
<dto> cool
<dto> yay, apparently oct 22 will be a big day. the Ubuntu release candidate , windows 7 release, and my birthday to boot :)
<dto> i saw a commercial about windows 7 with a little 5 year old girl talking about how awesome windows is
<dto> i bet it reduces her tco
<dto> i have a question about dvd playing. i can't get totem to play dvds, even after installing ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<Ubunux> hello
<dto> hi Ubunux
<eagles0513875> hey Ubunux :)
<Michalxo> hello! is problem on my side, when I don't see the new gdm and splash screen??
<Adapter> hi catweazle
<Adapter> catweazle lange nix gehört und gesehen!
<vigo> Is this still for 9,04 Karmic?
<SwedeMike> karmic is 9.10
<SwedeMike> and yes, this is for 9.10
<vigo> Ok, Thank you, I think that is what I am using now.
<vigo> Alpha 5 or so?
<malnilion> Yep.
<vigo> Thank you, I am running a full system, no hacks by me, is really rather stable.
<ActionParsnip> few hacks here, otherwise ok
<ActionParsnip> mainly crappy grub2
<malnilion> I agree, since I've got it installed, it's pretty easy.  One thing that might freak people out, though, is that ext4 (at least for me) can be shaky.  If I have to do a hard shutdown, I often have to do an fsck to get things up and running on next boot.
<malnilion> I also really hope the gdm ends up looking better than it does right now.
<vigo> malnilion: I had that same or a like thing using Deb5 with LVM.
<malnilion> I don't really care that it does an fsck, but it shouldn't drop a user to a terminal and force them to run it themselves and require a reboot afterward...
<vigo> true
<malnilion> I know of at least 2 people who will be calling me if this happens to them, lol
<malnilion> Luckily, their installs are currently on ext3 which, afaik, shouldn't have a problem :P
<vigo> A force fix or rsync from last stable boot could be an approach.
<Amaranth> malnilion: can't make gdm look too much different than it does now without a lot of code changes
<ActionParsnip> malnilion: write them a script to run the relevant commands and fsck, then reboot.
<ActionParsnip> malnilion: you can then tell them to run a single command and it will fix itself
<Amaranth> malnilion: gdm is just using GTK widgets now so all you can change is the basic style and colors
<malnilion> Amaranth, do you know why they changed that?
<vigo> Yes, thank you ActionParsnip, that is kinda what I was trying to state.
<ActionParsnip> script the world
<vigo> Good movie
<Amaranth> malnilion: something about not wanting to maintain a pile of crazy custom UI code
<malnilion> Amaranth, I see, that makes sense.  However, it must be said that gdm looks absolutely ugly compared to Vista's login (hell, even XP's login) and OSX.
<Amaranth> malnilion: well, it will get a drop shadow once we turn on metacity compositing in gdm and it has the basic layout like OS X so all that is missing is a good theme engine for that
<Amaranth> although to make it really good you would need code changes
<vigo> My Hard Drive is failing, is there a fix besides buy another one?
<Dr_Willis> Errrr,,,  depends on how  valuable your data is. :)
<Dr_Willis> backup.. and take the chance... or buy a new drive
<vigo> Everything important is backed up.
<Dr_Willis> Then its a matter of time to restore if it dies..  vs getting a new drive now
<ActionParsnip> vigo: you could hdparm to make it run slower to maybe prolong the life
<Dr_Willis> Planned downtime vs Unplanned downtime.
<mac_v> vigo: Bug #412152 ?
<virtuald> Buy two LoL
<ActionParsnip> vigo: i'd just grab another
<imachine> ActionParsnip, hardly would improve a thiing
<Dr_Willis> vigo:  or are you just saying that smart monitor is complmaining?
<imachine> it depends how it is dying tho
<mac_v> Bug #412152
<mac_v> !ping
<imachine> if it's metallic sounds coming out of it, you're basically on your own
<ActionParsnip> imachine: it may
<imachine> if it's bad sectors
<Dr_Willis> The bot is lagged :)
<Dr_Willis> loud thunky noises bad also. :)
<ActionParsnip> click of death
<mac_v> damn bot is missing!
<Dr_Willis> sparks and blue smoke is bad..
<imachine> then you might just reformat or have whatever app there is mark those sectors as bad
<mac_v> vigo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/+bug/412152
<imachine> then it might work for a hundred more years *
<imachine> :)
<Dr_Willis> Segate has some tool (for windows) to do a through scan and flag bad sectors.
<mac_v> vigo: gdu is giving false positives , first check if it is really failing
<imachine> Dr_Willis, it's universal
<imachine> Dr_Willis, so pretty much anything from ontrack on a bootable dos cd
<vigo> Yes, that icon on top bar keeps saying Hard Drive is failing, I have 3 in here, I can just sledgehammer the one that is failing, but want to be certain if it is a bug or if it actually has bad or failing sectors.
<Dr_Willis> imachine:  ive only use dit on my seagate drives. :)
<Dr_Willis> vigo:  im pretty much convinced that  icon is over-zelous :)
<imachine> huh
<imachine> you're using some app
<mac_v> vigo: it is a bug :)
<vigo> Dr-Willis: I tend to agree
<imachine> vigo, just test the hd with some thourough check
<Dr_Willis> I disabled it.. got annoying - i couldent even find the proper way to tell it to quit.
<imachine> I'd suggest something, but it's not legal afaik
<imachine> so I won't
<imachine> :)
<Dr_Willis> I wonder what tools my 'system rescue live cd' has for such tasks.
<vigo> Well now I have some code to hack! wheeeeee
<Dr_Willis> or that gparted live cd. i  was toying with lsat week.
<imachine> Dr_Willis, if it's the one I think of, then it has plenty
<imachine> :-)
<imachine> Dr_Willis, gparted is... not so hot.
<imachine> the livecd that is.
<Dr_Willis> i put both those on some spare flash drives for my pc toolbox.
<Dr_Willis> I forget which one had what features. One even came with FreeDOX
<imachine> DOX
<imachine> :d
<Dr_Willis> dosxxx
<imachine> yes
<imachine> admit it
<imachine> it was just a scene DOX cd
<imachine> :)
<Dr_Willis> for those CGA games!
<imachine> nah
<imachine> they didn't have patches then
<imachine> a game was either good or not
<Dr_Willis> wowsers 120+mb of updates today for me.
<imachine> now you purchase a program and to make it usable, download further megabytes of fixes
<imachine> :)
<imachine> would you imagine having need to update doom?
<imachine> to make it playable?
<Dr_Willis> Ive had to 'find' no-cd cracks to make games playable on my windows machines.
<imachine> :)
<imachine> Dr_Willis, that's a different story
<imachine> Dr_Willis, it's similar for wine unfortunately
<imachine> some games actually need nocd cracks.
<Dr_Willis> This was a real game, (legally bought) on a real windows machine. :)
<imachine> meh
<imachine> windows is unreliable imho
<Dr_Willis> it was in the bargin bin at least. :) $5
<imachine> you can't trust it a lot.
 * Dr_Willis waits for the rise of skynet.
<imachine> you mean android?
 * Dr_Willis for one welcomes our new silicon overlords.
<imachine> :)
<imachine> I like 'em natural
<Dr_Willis> Klaxto Varado Nicto!
<imachine> but whatever floats ya boat bro
<imachine> :)
<vigo> Great movie
 * Dr_Willis bravely tests out the 'computer janitor' tool
<Pretto> how to disable pulseaudio? pulseaudio is consuming a lot of cpu and making my system hang
<cwillu_at_work> Pretto, pulseaudio -k will turn it off, but please (please!) spend time reporting a bug and responding to questions on it(please?)
<cwillu_at_work> Pretto, ubuntu-bug pulseaudio
<cwillu_at_work> in a terminal
<Pretto> cwillu_at_work, ok, doing it
<cwillu_at_work> thanks :)
<Pretto> cwillu_at_work, thank you
<mac_v> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Pretto> cwillu_at_work, ubuntu-bug pulseaudio  started apport and it is running endless
<cwillu_at_work> Pretto, let it run a couple minutes, I don't know offhand what info it'll be collecting for that package
<cwillu_at_work> but if it still hasn't made any progress, then just file a bug by hand, noting that ubuntu-bug pulseaudio hung
<cwillu_at_work> I get the feeling there's something deeper going on here though
<Pretto> cwillu_at_work, ok, thank you
<Pretto> cwillu_at_work,  just take a look if you have time . >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/269159/
<cwillu_at_work> Pretto, pulseaudio -k; pulseaudio
<cwillu_at_work> that'll run it in a terminal where you can see a little more about what it's actually doing
<cwillu_at_work> you'll have to run it that way until you get the same problem, assuming it doesn't fail immediately
<h00k> cwillu_at_work: I kept trying the encryption on that partition, had no luck
<h00k> cwillu_at_work: I decided to try the latest installer, the dang ubiquity won't let me "Specify partitions manually"
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<nemo> uh. why did the most recent partial upgrade decide to get rid of all my gnome games?
<ActionParsnip> nemo: maybe its a bug, reinstall them and log a bug
<h00k> I click "Specify partitions manually" and it doesn't show me the partitioner :(
<ActionParsnip> h00k: is this in livecd?
<h00k> ActionParsnip: the liveUSB, yea
<h00k> ActionParsnip: on my netbook
<ActionParsnip> h00k: did you md5 check the iso you used? did you run the disk verifier once initially booted?
<h00k> ActionParsnip: I can do "Erase and use entire disk" but I have 2 SSD's (8gb and 32gb) and I want / on the 8gb, /home on the 32gb
<h00k> ActionParsnip: yeah :(
<h00k> ActionParsnip: the last one I downloaded had the same problem
<ActionParsnip> h00k: maybe you need some boot options
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<h00k> I don't know why I'd need them now, I've never needed them
<h00k> gparted shows my partitions and disk properly
<h00k> everything works, just that one stage of the installer
<nemo> h00k: try repartitioning the SSDs on another already installed linux machine?
<nemo> or even an older livecd?
<nemo> oh. wait
<h00k> nemo: I can partition them fine,
<nemo> your problem is it won't even let you pick partitions
<nemo> ugh
<h00k> Right...
<nemo> weird
<nemo> h00k: is there anything being printed to stderr?
<nemo> in xession errors?
<nemo> I assume you're using the full desktop
<h00k> yes, where is xession errors log?
<nemo> ~/.xsession-errors usually
<h00k> lets see, maximus opened Ubiquity, doesn't look like any stderr, no.
<nemo> mm
<nemo> dmesg ? :)
<nemo> syslog?
<nemo> h00k: well. you could install jaunty
<nemo> then do an upgrade from inside jaunty
<nemo> assuming you can get this to work right in jaunty
<nemo> sudo upgrade-manager -d
<nemo> and all that
<h00k> I...suppose...
<h00k> lemme paste syslog, hang on
<h00k> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/269174/
<h00k> nemo: I could do that, the problem is that I want my /home encrypted, the installer has a really nice radio button for that
<judgen> Hi i was trying to figure out why gdmsetup does not work properly and i came across this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1254018  is that accurate?
<judgen> How do i pick theme manually if the gui way does not work.
<h00k> nemo: I was also talking with cwillu yesterday about migrating the encryption over to the other drive (from everything being on the 8gb drive) and we couldn't get it
<cwillu_at_work> h00k, I'm still suspecting some residual config is breaking something there, but ya
<h00k> poo
<h00k> baleeted all partitions, lets try this fresh
<h00k> It does "Scanning disks"
<h00k> and then doesn't switch to 'parted'
 * h00k despairs
<h00k> cwillu_at_work: let me fresh-install it, then i'll try your tip about using cryptsetup luksFormat
<h00k> cwillu_at_work: could I initially start it off with nothing encrypted and move it over later?
<cwillu_at_work> h00k, should be able to
<h00k> do'ya recon? and then have it automatically do it on login like it did?
<h00k> I'ma try that, yeah.
<h00k> So, it is now installed, no encryption.
<h00k> cwillu_at_work: okay, formatted with no fs specified, appears 'unknown' to gparted
<cwillu_at_work> good
<cwillu_at_work> now crypsetup luksFormat /dev/<sdb1 or whatever>
<cwillu_at_work> cryptsetup rather
<cwillu_at_work> then cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/<sdb1 or whatever> home
<cwillu_at_work> and then you should have /dev/mapper/home, which you can create your filesystem on
<h00k> installing cryptsetup
<cwillu_at_work> and mount as any other device
<duffydack> any idea if there will some better volume control app in karmic when its done?  the one there is quite useless to me.
<h00k> cwillu_at_work: I see 32gb encrypted in nautilus, cannot mount.  it asks for password, then says 'One or more block devices are holding /dev/sdb1
<h00k> '
<cwillu_at_work> ignore nautilus for now
<cwillu_at_work> have you done luksOpen yet?
<h00k> cool.
<h00k> yes
<cwillu_at_work> have you made a filesystem on it yet?
<h00k> and it 'worked'
<h00k> doing now...
<cwillu_at_work> after you've made the filesystem, do a cryptsetup luksClose home, and then nautilus should be able to mount it fine
<h00k> cwillu_at_work: gparted is showing it as crypt-luks filesystem
<cwillu_at_work> um
<cwillu_at_work> don't do _anything_ with /dev/sdb1
<cwillu_at_work> you make the filesystem on /dev/mapper/home
<h00k> ooooh. okay.
<cwillu_at_work> if you make the filesystem on /dev/sdb1, you'll blow away the encryption
<h00k> did sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/mapper/home
<cwillu_at_work> good
<cwillu_at_work> once it's finished, you should be able to mount /dev/mapper/home /mnt, as a sanity check
<h00k> cwillu_at_work: so-far-so-good
<cwillu_at_work> okay, umount it, and then cryptsetup luksClose home
<cwillu_at_work> and then nautilus should be able to mount it
<h00k> ta-da!
<cwillu_at_work> I'm going to let you figure out the fstab end of things for yourself though, I've gotta get some work done :p
<h00k> cwillu_at_work: I think i *should* be able to figure that out.
<h00k> Thanks for the help.
<cwillu_at_work> np
<h00k> I'm gonna restart and see what happens
<tilgovi> I'm having problems creating a karmic chroot
<tilgovi> has anyone managed to do it recently?
<BluesKaj> yeah, I'm having an fstab prob as well , no access or permissions , altho it's listed in dolphin/places 'df -h ' doesn't list the partition
<h00k> yeah, I'm glad I had a backup
<BluesKaj> sudo fdisk -l , shows the partition , so there's some hope , now i just need to figure out an entry into fstab that will work
<h00k> oh, I need /dev/mapper/home in /etc/fstab, not the uuid
<tilgovi> h00k: you should be able to mount it via uuid...that's how my lvm install set it up.
<h00k> tilgovi: ah...okay.
<natewiebe13> in add/remove, i noticed "ubuntu customization kit" is that new for karmic?
<h00k> tilgovi: I failed, somehow, probably because I need a password to mount it.
<tilgovi> you haven't set up a karmic chroot these days have you? debootstrap is failing miserably it seems.
<h00k> tilgovi: are you talking to me?  if so, no, I haven't.
<tilgovi> h00k: yeah, it was a shot in the dark, since you're the only one alive right now :)
<h00k> :) no, I haven't
 * h00k sighs
<exigraff> there there
<h00k> devkit-disks-daemon just crashed when trying to mount the encrypted partition in nautilus.
<h00k> perhaps I should wait...until this is not in broken alpha for this, 'eh?
<h00k> and just have Ubiquity installer do this for me.
 * mneptok wonders what to use for IM needs today
<h00k> mneptok: I tried Empathy, but it randomly runs/quits itself when I don't even have it running
<h00k> mneptok: I'm back to Pidgin
<h00k> it opens/closes itself about 5 times a second at random intervals
<mneptok> h00k: Empathy was removed >12h ago because of lib issues. i have no IM client in a default Karmic.
<eagles0513875> i use pidgin
<natewiebe13> same
<eagles0513875> you could always use an online one such as ebuddy till this is resolved
<tilgovi> mneptok: meebo?
<eagles0513875> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<eagles0513875> wtf is the config file for x on karmic
<tilgovi> eagles0513875: huh...I hadn't noticed it moved until just now.
<tilgovi> I have no idea.
<NoelJB> mac_v, I show that libsatasmart4 should have been fixed in August.  If not, we need to understand which tool is issuing the erroneous report.
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875:  xorg.conf is rudimentary on karmic ..practically useless to edit
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<mac_v> NoelJB: hm... something crazy about the whole thing :(
<eagles0513875> what is there to edit the xorg config
<h00k>  /etc/X11/xorg.config ?
<malnilion> eagles0513875, what are you trying to accomplish?
<tilgovi> eagles0513875: ha... malnilion jsut beat me to it
<NoelJB> mac_v, possibly.  I need to find a drive where I can reproduce the problem.  And I need to have some time.  But from what I can see, LP tried to fix it in 0.14-1, which we should have in karmic.
<benste> so here who's working for cannonical ?
<h00k> I wish ^.^
<benste> why ?
<cwillu_at_work> h00k, can you do me a favour?
<h00k> cwillu_at_work: sure
<h00k> s/sure/most likely
<cwillu_at_work> h00k, open a gedit window (applications | accessories | text editor)
<h00k> benste: I wish I did
<cwillu_at_work> h00k, type some random junk into that text editor
<benste> :-) so you're not working ?
<h00k> cwillu_at_work: yeah...
<cwillu_at_work> h00k, open a terminal window
<cwillu_at_work> h00k, and then click in the text area of that window
<cwillu_at_work> of the editor, rather
<cwillu_at_work> and tell me whether each time you click in the edit area, the text jumps to the right slightly and back
<h00k> cwillu_at_work: not that I'm noticing
<cwillu_at_work> >:(
<cwillu_at_work> it's driving me insane here :(
<h00k> cwillu_at_work: I've seen OpenOffice adjust line-by-line on documents before, but not this...:(
<cwillu_at_work> it's not adjusting anything, it's a graphical glitch
<h00k> drivers?
<cwillu_at_work> no, gtkedit
<cwillu_at_work> it's a widget error, nothing to do with the video drivers
<h00k> I mean,ah
<h00k> yeah, gedit isn't doing it for me
<cwillu_at_work> hmm
<cwillu_at_work> in gedit, go to documents - new window
<cwillu_at_work> or rather, open a second gedit document, and move it to a new window
<cwillu_at_work> you should see the glitch when you switch back and forth by click in the edit area
<cwillu_at_work> s/click/clicking
<malnilion> cwillu_at_work, I'm noticing it as well
<malnilion> cwillu_at_work, you're not crazy :P
<h00k> OH I see it
<h00k> I needed more lines
<h00k> yes.
<cwillu_at_work> oh, goodie
<h00k> I didn't notice it until I had more lines in the editor
<malnilion> h00k, me neither
<cwillu_at_work> could I get you guys to "me too" on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/402967?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402967 in gedit "jitter when clicking on gtksourceview component" [Low,Triaged]
<cwillu_at_work> or on the gnome bug linked there, rather
<h00k> you got it
<cwillu_at_work> there was a question of reproducability, the people involved weren't inclined to try very hard :p
<cwillu_at_work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/402967
<cwillu_at_work> ugh
<cwillu_at_work> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=589382
<ubottu> Gnome bug 589382 in general "jitter when clicking on gtksourceview component" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<malnilion> cwillu_at_work, I should note that it didn't happen every time I did it and it can be hard to see if you're not looking for it.
<cwillu_at_work> malnilion, it's very noticable once you're working with text documents
<BluesKaj> ok, fstab / ntfs access prob solved..followed a relatively old tutorial , but it worked like a charm,  http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3091661.0...gonna bookmark this gem
<cwillu_at_work> every time you click to select something, it jitters
<malnilion> Huh, now that you mention it...
<malnilion> You don't even have to switch windows.
<h00k> cwillu_at_work: commented on both threads
<cwillu_at_work> thanks :)
<NoelJB> mac_v, if I can get a drive that reproduces the problem, I may assign that bug report to myself.
<mac_v> nice :)
<eagles0513875> malnilion: in response to ur question earlier im just trying to see the xorg.conf to see whats in it as i am studying for part to of my lpic-1 certification and am currently reading about configuring basic x features
<tilgovi> anyone figure out a way to deal with ecryptfs and schroot? I've installed ecryptfs-utils in my chroot but a simple ecryptfs-mount-private within doesn't work.
<malnilion> eagles0513875, I see, I bet you could find a legacy xorg.conf file out there somewhere :p
<malnilion> Off to buy a router.
<eagles0513875> heheh probably can malnilion
<eagles0513875> would like to familiarize myself with its replacement thoug
<eagles0513875> though
<shadeslayer> where does kdebluetooth store files transferred over bluetooth?
<debfx> shadeslayer: $HOME afaik
<shadeslayer> nope.... not there
<debfx> maybe it didn't transfer the file
<debfx> at least it wasn't working very stable for me
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> debfx: my phone sent it.... it shows receiving.... but doesnt show where it kept the file :P
<Michalxo> hello! notifications updates! :)  did they moved it below on purpose? :) I see it like 1st bubble is missing, or is it a feature? :)
<debfx> shadeslayer: bug #334136
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334136 in kdebluetooth "kbluetooth4 saves received files to ~/.kbluetooth4" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334136
<NoelJB> eagles0513875, good luck, but FWIW, many of us have little respect for LPI certs -- RedHat's are much better.  Not that it is about RedHat, but the difference in the nature of the test (measuring memorization vs measuring ability).
<shadeslayer> ouch...
<eagles0513875> lpi cert = general cert though
 * BluesKaj waits for the offtopic police
<eagles0513875> hell if i want to after doing these go for an ubuntu cert
<eagles0513875> anywho
<eagles0513875> i need to reboot
<eagles0513875> passing lpi101 and me being just  a student its not easy when you dont have anything to admin and apply the stuff on NoelJB
<NoelJB> eagles0513875, I know.  That's the shame about the RH certs.  They are better tests, but not RH targeted.  Oh well.
<eagles0513875> a cert is a cert man
<shadeslayer> debfx: thanks for the heads up ;)
<eagles0513875> unless u have something to use it for like a server environment its not easy to pass specially in my case
<eagles0513875> anywho
<eagles0513875> must reboot now
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875:  someone always has a "better idea" , go with what you think is right.
<Jack`> hi, after I upgraded to karmic, i saw that my sound doesn't works IN MOVIES, only in xmms and other apps :| what can I do to it work ?
<shadeslayer> Jack`: um,what backend? pulse audio?
<Jack`> shadeslayer, how can I find that ?
<Jack`> to tell you
<shadeslayer> Jack`: are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Jack`> shadeslayer, kubuntu
<shadeslayer> Jack`: ok then its xine
<Jack`> guess so ..
<shadeslayer> Jack`: you have the restricted formats package and everything up date right?
<Jack`> Yep
<Jack`> Before I upgraded to 9.10, sound in movies worked just fine. but now, they doesn
<Jack`> doesn't *
<shadeslayer> Jack`: go to K > System Settings > Multimedia > <select your audio card to the the top>
<shadeslayer> for eg : i have STAC92xx at the top
<Jack`> Done
<shadeslayer> Jack`: now test the sound
<shadeslayer> Jack`: works?
<Jack`> shadeslayer, I have many audio outputs there.
<Jack`> Music, Videos, Notifications, Communications, should i test on Video button ?
<shadeslayer> Jack`: how many audio cards do you have?
<Jack`> Just 1
<debfx> is it just me or is it currently impossible to debootsrap karmic?
<shadeslayer> oh that.... yes
<Jack`> CMI9761
<Jack`> shadeslayer, it's working .. :)
<shadeslayer> Jack`: can you hear sound coming out of the speaker in the video part of multimedia settings?
<Jack`> Yes.
<shadeslayer> Jack`: that probably means your player isnt properly configured
<shadeslayer> Jack`: what media player?
<Jack`> shadeslayer, it worked before I upgraded to 9.10
<Jack`> VLC Media Player
<Jack`> And Movie Player
<Jack`> And kaffeine
<Jack`> nothing works with sound
<shadeslayer> Jack`: and theres no sound in any of them? 8-O
<Jack`> No sound.
<shadeslayer> Jack`: please pastebin the output of aplay -l
<shadeslayer> Jack`: ill have to search for bug reports,i cant think of anything else
<Jack`> ok..
<Jack`> http://pastebin.com/m3407a8b0
<NoelJB> shadeslayer, I've seen issues where I just needed to go in with alsamixer and retweak the config.
<shadeslayer> NoelJB: if you can help please do so...
<Jack`> NoelJB, how ca I do that .. ?
<shadeslayer> im currently searching for bug reports
<shadeslayer> Jack`: also try alsamixer in a konsole and set everything to high,then open kmix > Select all channels > Set everything to high
<Jack`> shadeslayer, it's already set to high ..
<shadeslayer> Jack`: i cant find anything about your card,im sorry i cant help any further
<Jack`> ok..
<Jack`> I have another question thought
<shadeslayer> sure
<Jack`> I have a 5.1 Home Cinema, why doesn't works all channels ? I already set to 6 channels
<Jack`> on xxms works just 2
<shadeslayer> Jack`: did you have a look at !sound?
<shadeslayer> !sound | Jack`
<ubottu> Jack`: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shadeslayer> brb
<NoelJB> shadeslayer, sorry, was AFK.
<NoelJB> looks like ubottu doesn't know about karmic.  those instructions don't match.
<shadeslayer> NoelJB: the wiki hasnt been updated
<DKcross> I cant hear!
<DKcross> PUlse audio is broken!
<DKcross> :\
<NoelJB> eXtreme, if you go to Applications->Sound & Video->PulseAudio Volume Control ... (a) is it there?  (b) what do you see under Output Devices?
<eXtreme> NoelJB, PulseAudio is there, but if i'm testing, it doesn't work
<eXtreme> I can't hear anything
<DKcross> eXtreme,  me too man!
<Pici> We don't update ubottu's factoids until the release is actually well, released.
<eXtreme> funny that my sound works in xmms, but not in movies
<DKcross> I think the problem is the new option applications
<NoelJB> do you see anything under Output Devices?  What do the sliders say?  And under the sliders .. under where it says "Silence" and "Max" is a dynamic display of the currently played volume.
<NoelJB> I was just testing it with VLC to generate a screencap in case I needed to show you.
<eXtreme> NoelJB, under Output Devices I have submenus : Notifications, Music, Videos ,etc.
<NoelJB> Pici, might actually help to have separate factoids for release and +1.
<eXtreme> at every menu I have 3 devices : VIA 8237 with CMI9761A+ ;  VIA 8237 with CMI9761A+ #1 ; and PulseAudio
<DKcross> eXtreme,
<DKcross> ye
<DKcross> i fix my problem
<NoelJB> eXtreme, really? are we looking at the same program?
<Pici> NoelJB: While we can make channel specific factoids, there isn't an easy way to move them around, we'd have to manually touch all of them come release day.
<DKcross> eXtreme,  i dont know if you configure alsamixer
<eXtreme> NoelJB, I have kubuntu here..
<DKcross> eXtreme,  open terminal and write alsamixer
<NoelJB> eXtreme, Ah!
<DKcross> and up  volumen in all
<eXtreme> I did this already
<NoelJB> DKcross, alsamixer fixed it for you?
<Mike1> hey
<Pici> Or at least there isn't a way yet.
<Mike1> how can i use something like eee-control under Karmic?
<DKcross> yes
<Mike1> just want to control my EeePC1005HA-M a little bit :-)
<NoelJB> Pici, bummer.  that would make it easier during the constant 6 month rolling dev cycle, and also ON release day.
<DKcross> jono,  yeah good music man!!!:D
<DKcross> now my karmic work nice :p
<DKcross> i listening "severedfifth-deniedbyreign-beatingheart"
<Mike1> btw.: my nautilus crashed today because i removed a USB-Stick while still being "in" it with Nautilus
<Mike1> guten Tag Frickelpit
<NoelJB> eXtreme, I only have Kubuntu in a virtual machine, and audio worked a treat out-of-the-box.  But that's not the same environment.
<eXtreme> :)
<NoelJB> eXtreme, there are some changes in the audio-dev ppa, but I don't know if any would help.
<eXtreme> i selected ALSA mixer in VLC too.
<Frickelpit> hi Mike1
<eXtreme> still doesn't work
<DKcross> eXtreme, in terminal configure alsamixer
<DKcross> and dont changer to alsamixer at  vlc
<NoelJB> eXtreme, if you're interested: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa
<duffydack> I tried karmic liveusb and my sound isnt at all the same as it is in jaunty.  The only outputs that work are the ones labelled "amplified" and by hell they are..  the slightest volume increase and it will break my laptop speakers.
<eXtreme> ok.
<NoelJB> and it sounds as if DKcross knows KDE :-)
<jono> DKcross, nice! :)
<DKcross> :D heavy rock
<DKcross> NoelJB,  sorry, i'm using gnome
<NoelJB> DKcross, same here
<DKcross> ?
<Mike1> nobody here using Karmic and an EeePC?
<DKcross> no, sorry, no me. i am using acer aspire one :)
<malnilion> Mike1, I am, actually.
<NoelJB> FWIW, I just changed VLC to use default.  It selected ALSA instead of PA, although that ends up going through PA's ALSA plug-in.
<NoelJB> I'm monitoring it on the playback tab of the PA volume control.
<Mike1> malnilion: and how do you set fanspeeds etc.? or do you not want to do that?
<malnilion> Mike1, you can do that stuff in windows?  I don't really get that much into my hardware.
<eXtreme> nothing ..
<Mike1> malnilion: you can also do it with Linux ;-)
<shadeslayer> Mike1: only if the programme you use supports it
<shadeslayer> for eg : i8kfangui
<shadeslayer> !i8kfangui
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i8kfangui
<shadeslayer> bah
<Mike1> sure, but EeePC is quite well supported, eee-control, eee-applet etc.
<Mike1> the problem is just to get them running ;-)
<Mike1> i think the special array-kernel is not new enough for my EeePC
<DKcross> eXtreme,  whats up?
<Mike1> *running under Karmic
<NoelJB> eXtreme, OK, I'm looking at Kubuntu 9.10, but not sure what to tell you.  When I right click on the volume control it lets me bring up a Mixer window.  From that, if I ask for H/W info, it tells me about ALSA+OSS.  Doesn
<NoelJB> 't even mention PA.
<Pici> I didn't think Kubuntu used pulse.
<shadeslayer> it uses phonon
<shadeslayer> and xine
<NoelJB> Pici, interesting.  Because eXtreme is using Kubuntu.
<Pici> NoelJB: In at least Jaunty it used phonon
<Pici> But I'm a gnome user, so what do I know.
<shadeslayer> Pici: it uses xine+phonon in karmic too
<NoelJB> Pici, you're probably right.  I just did a dpkg -l and PA isn't present.
<shadeslayer> hmm : rc  pulseaudio                           1:0.9.16~test6-3-g57e1-0ubuntu2            PulseAudio sound server
<shadeslayer> thats on kubuntu karmic
<NoelJB> rc means not there.
<shadeslayer> NoelJB: yep
<NoelJB> mine does have ii  libpulse0                            1:0.9.16-0ubuntu1 but I haven't looked to see what caused that to be loaded.
<NoelJB> that's just a client lib.
<malnilion> Mike1, out of curiosity, what wireless card do you have?
<Mike1> malnilion: Atheros AR9285
<kavurt> today's updates removed skype from the system in Kubuntu Karmic. does anyone have an idea what's going on?
<NoelJB> kavurt, no, BUT you might consider installing the new Skype directly.
<malnilion> Mike1, and do you or have you had any wifi issues with it?
<NoelJB> Much better than old skype.
<shadeslayer> NoelJB: new skype?
<shadeslayer> this might just stop me from crossing over to arch
<NoelJB> Skype 2.1 Beta.
<Mike1> malnilion: not with Karmic
<Mike1> malnilion: works perfect
<Mike1> malnilion: but with older kernels you have to compile the drivers or something like that
<malnilion> Mike1, mine's incredibly flaky, it constantly drops
<Mike1> malnilion: mine worked bad in school today, but that was because of too many people and bad connection
<kavurt> thanks NoelJB, I'm downloading it. I didn't know that there's a new skype
<NoelJB> kavurt, no worries :-)
<NoelJB> the packaging request is bug 422661
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422661 in medibuntu "Skype 2.1 Beta Available -- Please update in medibuntu (dup-of: 420404)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422661
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420404 in medibuntu/karmic "New skype release: 2.1.0.47" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420404
<NoelJB> so it should be in medibuntu now.
<Mike1> eeepc-acpi-scripts requires acpi-support-base which is not in the repos
<Mike1> strange thing?
<wamty> 9.10 is stable ?
<shadeslayer> wamty: nope
<shadeslayer> wamty: see /topic
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> !stable | wamty
<ubottu> wamty: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<wamty> if you run an update-manager -d ?
<shadeslayer> wamty: you update to karmic
<wamty> it will give you the option to move to 9.10
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> wamty: which is a alpha release
<wamty> ty
<eXtreme> NoelJB, if i right-click volume control, i can adjust all of them, but still doesn't work sound in mouvies.
<eXtreme> this is annoying already
<wamty> thnx for correcting me and showing me the nuance
<NoelJB> eXtreme, does sound work otherwise?
<eXtreme> NoelJB, yes.
<NoelJB> eXtreme, OK, so it sounds (no pun intended) as if audio is working, but something is whacked with playing movies.
<eXtreme> sound works in xmms just perfect just work ONLY in 2 channels. and I have a 5.1 sound system
<shadeslayer> NoelJB: same problem as yours?
<NoelJB> shadeslayer, sound works fine for me.
<shadeslayer> oh... it was jack
<wamty> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-5/ i'm downloading this now
<NoelJB> shadeslayer, jack == extreme
<eXtreme> yeah.
<shadeslayer> yeah,i just scrolled back ;)
<wamty> with this image if i put it on my flash drive will i be able to install it from windows?
<wamty> So?
<eXtreme> I will try to re-install VLC Media Player and configuration and see if this works
<eXtreme> brb couple of hrs.
<eXtreme> :)
<shadeslayer> eXtreme: use --purge ;)
<eXtreme> shadeslayer, not synaptic ?
<shadeslayer> eXtreme: sudo apt-get --purge vlc : removes config files as well
<eXtreme> ok.. thanks :)
<NoelJB> shadeslayer, do you know if there is an easy way to get karmic to "reinstall" itself?  I'm currently on a karmic upgraded from jaunty, and I see differences compared to a different, clean, install.
<eXtreme> shadeslayer
<eXtreme> jack@Jack:~$ sudo apt-get --purge vlc
<eXtreme> E: Operatiune invalidã vlc
<eXtreme> Invalid operation ?
<NoelJB> eXtreme, sudo apt-get remove --purge vlc
<eXtreme> oh.. :D
<NoelJB> or just apt-get purge vlc
<eXtreme> works now :)
<Pici> NoelJB: Thats not a valid option for apt-get, aptitude does have it though.
<eXtreme> still doesn't work ..
<shadeslayer> eXtreme: forgot to add remove....
<NoelJB> Pici, really?  it is in the man page.  I don't have anything I want to purge at the moment.  I often use dpkg --purge to remove things in "rc" state.
<Pici> NoelJB: Oh, looks like you're right.  it isn't in zsh's completion for some reason.
<NoelJB> eXtreme, what doesn't work?
<wamty> I didn't mean 9.10 is the stable
<wamty> I meant 9.10 is stable
<wamty> my friend has been using it and he got no problem
<wamty> ?
<shadeslayer> wamty: did really see !stable?
<wamty> what?
<shadeslayer> !stable > wamty
<ubottu> wamty, please see my private message
<wamty> it is stable enough to run on serveral of my desktop and its not like they "crash" for no apparent reason. so its 'fairly' stable.
<NoelJB> for me it is *far* more stable than the entirely unstable jaunty.
<dotblank> Karmic is looking pretty stable
<dotblank> I have a few issues though
<dotblank> like it is stable with issues buts not unstable without issues
<shadeslayer> wamty: 1)Karmic is not for production use,it is still in testing
<shadeslayer> wamty: 2)Use it only if you can fix things with little help
<shadeslayer> wamty: 3)Stable for other people is not the same as stable for you
<DopeGhoti> !stable > DopeGhoti
<ubottu> DopeGhoti, please see my private message
<dotblank> !stable
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<dotblank> man i keep getting updates in the amount 212 packages every day...
<shadeslayer> dotblank: good thing or bad thing?
<blackxored> anyone has installed alpha 5 in vmware server 2, I got this squashfs error
<blackxored> the md5 of the iso is fine, so is the cd check on the boot menu, dunno what's failing
<zaccour> which array kernel should i use? there isn't one for karmic yet
<zaccour> any ideas?
<dotblank> shadeslayer, good thing
<billybigrigger> anyone having a problem killing pulseaudio today?
<dotblank> frist upgraded lots of stuff were broken but now its starting to fit together nicely.. just got a gdm update and cant wait to see the chanegs
<dotblank> billybigrigger, no?
<billybigrigger> $ killall pulseaudio isn't doing FA today for some reason
<billybigrigger> i'm wondering if its because of the audio dev teams PPA i'm using :(
<billybigrigger> pulseaudio:
<billybigrigger>   Installed: 1:0.9.17-0ubuntu1~ubuntuaudiodev2
<dotblank> yea im using PA's ppa
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<dotblank> whats the latest kernel/
<dotblank> 2.6.31?
<billybigrigger> Linux cabo 2.6.31-10-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 8 12:32:38 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<billybigrigger> yeah, and it's final
<billybigrigger> well ubuntu kernel team might push another one out
<billybigrigger> but 2.6.31 will be in karmic
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> is vlc ever gonna get to a point where if I dont have a bew ~/.pulse folder it doesnt skip and jitter??
<billybigrigger> vlc/pulse play good together here
<bucky> linux-image-2.6.31-10-generic <- is that the stable version from kernel.org  it just updated again today
<dotblank> whoa I dont remember vlc having PA
<dotblank> well im about to reboot into it
<ActionParsnip> billybigrigger: i have to delette ~/.vlc then kil pulse off, then rerun then its fine
<billybigrigger> ActionParsnip, killing pulseaudio fixes all my problems
<dotblank> see you all in kernel 2.6.31-10
<billybigrigger> never had to delete .vlc
<billybigrigger> ActionParsnip, what do you have your output set to
<billybigrigger> ?
<ActionParsnip> sorry, not /vlc  ~/.pulse
<ActionParsnip> billybigrigger: how can i check please?
<billybigrigger> in vlc, Tools>Preferences>Audio and Output
<ActionParsnip> output = default
<billybigrigger> same here
<billybigrigger> what version of PA?
<billybigrigger> tried the audio dev's PA PPA?
<ActionParsnip> i'm on vlc-1.0.1-2ubuntu1
<ActionParsnip> not tried the dev ppa
<dotblank> ok
<dotblank> that was disaster
<dotblank> 21-10
<xhatman> hey! when I click on the files/icons in cairo-dock stacks (icons are all question marks btw) they won't open.. i'm on kde.. any ideas?
<billybigrigger> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa
<billybigrigger> dotblank, what's wrong with .31-10?
<dotblank> 31-10 was completely broken for me.. grub wont even load it
<billybigrigger> what's the error
<dotblank> invalid format
<dotblank> on ext4 btw
<billybigrigger> $ sudo update-grub
<dotblank> but I was able to boot up -9 fine
<ActionParsnip> billybigrigger: ok new pulse in
<billybigrigger> ActionParsnip, $ killall pulseaudio
<dotblank> trying another reboot
<billybigrigger> watch your speaker in the tray
<billybigrigger> it should disappear in about 5 secs and reappear, then pulse has been restarted
<ActionParsnip> billybigrigger: started it myself
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<ActionParsnip> i'll keep an eye on it
<ActionParsnip> thanks for the ppa duder
<billybigrigger> what does vlc do now?
<billybigrigger> hope it helped
<ActionParsnip> yeah seems ok but we'll see how it runs over time
<ActionParsnip> vlc + g1 phone = winner
<billybigrigger> running karmic on your g1?
<ActionParsnip> no, vlc has a hhtp interface the g1 can talk to#
<BluesKaj> I'm getting a message that init isn't unmounting my ntfs partition correctly when I shut down , therefore I have sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows after every boot , it's not a serious problem but it's annoying just the same ...any suggestions ?
<billybigrigger> ahhh
<ActionParsnip> as does transmission
<dotblank> well
<dotblank> that did nothing
<ActionParsnip> i can click a torrent ni the g1 browser and it will load the client and tell my fileserver to start downloading it
<dotblank> says invalid format or or is not executable
<billybigrigger> ActionParsnip, nice :P i need a phone haha
<ActionParsnip> get one, its awesome
<billybigrigger> i payed off my cellphone and laptop wireless card contracts this winter
<billybigrigger> as i knew i wouldnt have a job this summer and couldnt pay the bills
<billybigrigger> i'm thinking an HTC Hero with karmic on it will be my next phone :)
 * billybigrigger starts reading....
<billybigrigger> i don't think you can install linux on those HTC hero's/g2's
<billybigrigger> :(
<dotblank> hmm why does linux image package depend on 2.6.31.10.21 when that does not exist but 2.6.31.32 does
<dotblank> ok
<dotblank> something
<dotblank> is not right
<dotblank> grub is acting crazy
<dotblank> it wont even chainload grub2
<dotblank> says ivalid format
<billybigrigger> dotblank, how did you go about installing grub2?
<billybigrigger> did you upgrade from jaunty to karmic? or a fresh install of karmic?
<dotblank> jaunty to karmic
<billybigrigger> and did you follow the upgrade procedures?
<billybigrigger> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<billybigrigger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Installing%20(Ubuntu%209.04+)
<ActionParsnip> grub2 is a pita
<arand> dotblank: you have grub1 left? How exactly are you chainloading grub2 from grub legacy?
<billybigrigger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<dotblank> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Grub2Testing
<billybigrigger> ^^^ if you think grub2 is fubar'd, pop in a livecd and recover it
<arand> ActionParsnip: pita bread with filling indeed, yummy but messy.
<ActionParsnip> haha
<ActionParsnip> you not familiar with pita?
<malnilion> I believe it was an intended joke :P
 * arand tries to muffle the sound of wikipedia
<dotblank> like this is messed up why would grub start locking me out from loading anything recent
<dotblank> I think it has to do with my grub not supporting extents or something
<dotblank> recently upgraded to ext4
<ActionParsnip> upgrades to ext4 dont get the full benefit of ext4
<dotblank> I did not go over my FS and add extents to anything.. only newer files would have them. this might be why grub is failing to load my kernel
<duffydack> dist-upgraded karmic from fresh install and I get grub error, something about a pointer... i`m guessing its pointing to the wrong hd(x,x) or something.  but there was no menu.lst to edit (what??) I gave up as I cant be bothered.
<duffydack> restored system to pre-karmic.
<darkham> how can i look changes in daily live'
<darkham> ?
<darkham> someone?
<cwillu_at_work> duffydack, dist-upgrade as in apt-get dist-upgrade?
<duffydack> yes.  with new kernel
<cwillu_at_work> duffydack, that's not a good way to upgrade, it's preferable to use update-manager -c -d
<duffydack> dist-upgraded karmic from fresh install
<cwillu_at_work> or you mean from a fresh karmic
<duffydack> as I said.
<duffydack> I gave up, I dont have time to fix problems like that tonight.
<cwillu_at_work> grub2 is used by default for new installs now, does things differently from the old grub
<cwillu_at_work> /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub/* are the relevant config files
<duffydack> I`m not too impressed with audio system in karmic either.  if thats how it is i`ll stay with jaunty.
<duffydack> cwillu_at_work, thanks, now I know at least.
<duffydack> was a little slower to boot as well.  apart from those things, it seemed quite quick.
<darkham> i hope developers think about somthing like that http://www.youtube.com/user/madsrosendahl#play/uploads/7/Oh6-uhGvBIY
<ActionParsnip> darkham: nice
<ActionParsnip> darkham: wish my system booted that fast
<darkham> will be great
<darkham> do you like it?
<ActionParsnip> darkham: if you like gloss, yeah. i remove all bootsplashes and have the text scrolling of services loading
<darkham> yes, when i want it, i press keys for it
<darkham> stuff like that, isn't expensive of time
<darkham> and would make a great image
<darkham> i know , many things are light-years more important
<darkham> but, whats would be the problem?
<ActionParsnip> could use an animated gif as the background and have them supported by the bootloader
<MenZa> http://www.youtube.com/user/madsrosendahl#play/uploads/7/Oh6-uhGvBIY <- ...wow.
<MenZa> Slightly Win7-y, but still awesome
<duffydack> I want it to boot, not watch it booting
<duffydack> I wanna blink and miss it
<duffydack> lol
<MenZa> :P
<cwillu_at_work> mvo, why isn't "Edit" one of the options when dealing with a config file conflict?
<cwillu_at_work> It's really frustrating to see the new changes side by side with my non-conflicting changes, knowing that I have to blow mine away and edit the mess after
<ActionParsnip> cwillu_at_work: +1
<andresmh> the LED that indicates "sound muted" stopped working since yesterday/today's update. I have no idea which package to report this to... do you?
<cwillu_at_work> mvo, I've just received the much-feared ActionParsnip-plus-one :p
<BUGabundo> guud evening kids
 * BUGabundo pokes the friendly cwillu_at_work
<ActionParsnip> cwillu_at_work: hehe
 * cwillu_at_work is poked
<shadeslayer> :yawn:
 * BUGabundo serves a coffee to shadeslayer
 * shadeslayer adds more caffiene to coffee
<shadeslayer> even my internet connection needs some
<NoelJB> mac_v, I am looking at the code.  Will have to stop soon, but done a preliminary review as to why LP's change had no effect.  DZ said that libatasmart was used indirectly, and that libatasmart was picky.  Well, sort of ...  libatasmart is used indirectly, reports the facts, but it appears that the calls that address (overall) status are being ignored in terms of generating the warning.  Just a quick status update.
 * shadeslayer wonders what the karmic gods have in store for the future
<shadeslayer> rain gods are acting up today...... raining continuously for the past 36 hrs
<dotblank> darkham, holy sh*t thats awesome
<darkham> dotblank: i'm hoping
<darkham> hope it's the last thing to die....
<darkham> :)
<dotblank> like I want that now
<dotblank> did you make the animation
 * shadeslayer looks around..... whats happening?
<mac_v> NoelJB: thanks for looking into this :)
<darkham> not, i'm not the author
<dotblank> would be cool if alsa was up and running during that splash
<dotblank> play some cool sound
<dotblank> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oh6-uhGvBIY
<mac_v> NoelJB: but looking at the git code you had linked it seems to assume that the threshold is fixed at 30? why is that?
<mac_v> the threshold for different drives varies , like for my drive it is 50
<dotblank> I like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlCVrtgxVcI&hl=en&fs=1&hd=1
<dotblank> but it reminds me of windows 7
<mac_v> dotblank: why do you want to be reminded of wni7 ;p
<dotblank> I dont
<dotblank> I think its too similar
<mac_v> exactly , so you shouldnt like it ;)
 * BUGabundo stupid 3G
<cwillu_at_work> brb
<eXtreme> shadeslayer, if I re-install audio driver will work ? :-s
<mac_v> eXtreme: reinstall of the OS? o.0
<shadeslayer> eXtreme: no idea.... try googling around your audio chipset+ubuntu....
<eXtreme> mac_v, no.. just audio driver.
<eXtreme> cause I can't hear anything in the movies ..
<mac_v> hehe , the lack of punctuation made it confusing , but :)
<shadeslayer> mac_v: he can hear sound via his speakers but not in movies o.0
<eXtreme> LOL ! shadeslayer, the sound works in kaffeine now :s
<eXtreme> at movies
<BUGabundo> Need to get 245MB of archives. After unpacking 8741kB will be freed.
<mac_v> heh , i had the similar problem once , in gnome , purged my config and had to reboot o.0 , killing PA didnt restore either
<BUGabundo> this is what happens when I don't do updates for 2 days :\
<eXtreme> mac_v, I purged my config too but still doesn't work
<eXtreme> from VLC Media Player
<dotblank> hey does anyone elses gnome-volume-control segfault
<eXtreme> but I didn't reboot
<mac_v> BUGabundo: yeah , there has been a lot of updates in the past 2 days , ;)
<mac_v> guess everyone is done procrastinating ;p
<shadeslayer> only 60 MB of updates for me....
<mac_v> shadeslayer: for gnome ;-p
<shadeslayer> oh....
<shadeslayer> anyways im switching to arch in about 15 mins
<shadeslayer> ;)
<mac_v> booooo
<shadeslayer> hehe....
<shadeslayer> mac_v: kubuntu got,how should i put this delicately... boring
<NoelJB> mac_v, the computed threshold in his commit does.  but that code isn't being used, it seems, anyway, by gdu.
<mac_v> NoelJB: hrm... if they want to show the disk error , even for the slightest mistake its fine ... but not at every boot...! it would be better if there was an option "Do not show until this worsens"
<NoelJB> and i was going to look and see what the deal with with the threshold, anyway, but it seems that DZ totally ignores thresholds.   Treats bad-sector as a boolean.
<NoelJB> mac_v, as soon as I can figure it out more, my thought is to produce a patch that compares the count to the threshold and does not consider it bad until the threshold is reached.
<eXtreme> brb reboot .. trying mac_v's sollution :)
<mac_v> NoelJB: that would be ideal^ ... but in case if all else fails , an ignore until worsens would be the minimal thing to implement
<mac_v> the present behavior would freak out new users
<NoelJB> mac_v, I'm not sure how much real history is being tracked across boots.
<NoelJB> so I'd rather do the problem = (value > threshold) fix.
<mac_v> sounds good :)
<NoelJB> need to run ... back later.
<aboSamoor> do you know where can I find the official solutions to the qualification round ?
<aboSamoor> sorry, that one for #gcj
<mvo> cwillu_at_work: *wehh* what is ActionParsnip-plus-one ?
<BUGabundo> hey mvo
<BUGabundo> long time no see
<cwillu_at_work> mvo, the update manager notice when an etc file gets updated:  it should give an edit option rather than the silly "take the old" / "take the new" split, because 90% of the time I end up muttering and cleaning up the mess after anyway
<cwillu_at_work> mvo, and it got ActionParsnip's +1 approval :
<cwillu_at_work> :p
<mvo> hey BUGabundo
<mvo> cwillu_at_work: its just not implemented (the edit-conffile) - it would be a good idea, just like melt integration
<mvo> someone should open a wishlist bug, should not be hard to implement
<cwillu_at_work> I'll do that when I get home
<mvo> sweet
<mvo> then you will be my hero-of-the-day(tm) :)
<cwillu_at_work> I'm still recovering my sanity after my last interaction with javascript
<mvo> synaptic does not contain any JS, all good old-fashioned c++
<mvo> so no worries :)
<mneptok> mvo: oh yes, c++ is the worry-free language. </sarcasm>
<mneptok> ;)
<mac_v> mvo: yeah , always wondered why no edit,... had to often search and edit the conf files :(
 * BUGabundo still remembers all the updates breaked cause by _bad_ python last cycle 
<mac_v> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<mac_v> hmm... is anyone having problems with hibernate/suspend?
<NoelJB> mac_v, I had been, but I don't see them anymore -- although I haven't tried with -10.32.  Why?
<mac_v> ah... i cant hibernate or suspend ... or couldnt
 * mac_v trying with -10.32
<NoelJB> mac_v, hmmm ... do you have bluetooth?
<mac_v> i have it in my laptop , but dont use it
<mac_v> nope... still here , still doesnt work
<NoelJB> mac_v, but is it enabled?  q.v., Bug 409233
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409233 in linux "[Regression] Bluetooth Causes Suspend to fail" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409233
<NoelJB> mac_v, are you failing to suspend or to resume?
<mac_v> failing to suspend
<NoelJB> In that report, running rfkill block bluetooth would allow suspend to work.
<mac_v> yeah saw that... :)
<NoelJB> does it help you?
 * mac_v trying
<NoelJB> :-)
<MaximLevitsky> should the new FUSA applet support logged in user list?
<NoelJB> MaximLevitsky, ?? what do you mean "logged in user list" ??
<MaximLevitsky> NoelJB: I mean, if I log in as anouther uses, say Joe
<MaximLevitsky> I see Maxim Levitsky / Joe
<MaximLevitsky> in FUSA in 9.04
<MaximLevitsky> But not in 9.10
<MaximLevitsky> NoelJB: I don't know if this is bug or feature...
<mac_v> MaximLevitsky: yup it is supposed to show
<MaximLevitsky> mac_v: Thanks!
<MaximLevitsky> I file a bug report
<MaximLevitsky> Does it work for you?
<mac_v> NoelJB: grr...it did suspend but , it has caused 10 crashes :(
<NoelJB> mac_v, crashes?
<mac_v> what the hell! , everything reports a crash :!
<BUGabundo> hey at least no notify OSD aint above FF search :D
<mac_v> hrmm... it doesnt work like that for me :( ^
<NoelJB> I'm not running 9.04.  I will probably purge it soon, as it constantly crashes on me.  What I see with Karmic is that I have my logged in name, my full name, and the ability to set status.  Seems bulk status sent to the registered IM programs.
<mac_v> NoelJB: when marking a bug as "fix released" , it can be misleading , when the actual fix is not known , so it would be better marking it invalid
<NoelJB> mac_v, invalid implies it was never a bug.
<NoelJB> and I've seen a lot of stuff marked Fix Released just because it works in a later version.
<mac_v> these are unknown fixes , they are also marked as invalid
<NoelJB> "these" ?
<mac_v> s/these/those
<mac_v> are also to be marked as invalid
<NoelJB> mac_v, OK.  Hey, I just folllowed the pattern I saw others like Leann et al doing.
<NoelJB> I've never seen one marked INVALID because it was fixed.
<NoelJB> I've seen many where someone reported a bug in, for example, 8.04, and it was working in 9.04, so it was marked as FIX RELEASED.  You're saying that was the wrong way?
<mac_v> NoelJB: this is the response for the unknown fixes > This bug report is being closed due to your last comment regarding this being fixed with an update. For future reference you can manage the status of your own bugs by clicking on the current status in the yellow line and then choosing a new status in the revealed drop down box. You can learn more about bug statuses at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status. Thank you again for taking the time to repor
<mac_v> t this bug and helping to make Ubuntu better. Please submit any future bugs you may find.
<mac_v> that response triggers an auto "invalid" status
<mac_v> NoelJB: well... since everyone can edit the status , we cant expect it to be consistent :)  also see the comments section in the status wiki
<NoelJB> mac_v, looking at the description of INVALID, I'm not sure that things that are reproducibly broken (logs, screen capture, something demonstrable) and are then fixed should be invalid.  Are you saying that unless it can be associated with a git commit, it should be marked invalid?
<mac_v> NoelJB: well... "I" am not saying it , it what is advised  , see the comments section , brian's answer
<NoelJB> that's going to lead to a lot of invalid bugs, especially since a lot of stuff is fixed upstream, and even the ubuntu package maintainers may not know what fixed it.
<NoelJB> mac_v, well that's a judgment call based on "bug report does not contain adequate information to determine whether or not it is a bug", isn't it?
<mac_v> that would be better IMO, since marking it as a fixed when we dont know what fixed can be difficult to understand where or what has been fixed , right?
<mac_v> so incase it returns  , we will still be lost
<NoelJB> perhaps there should be another state, because INVALID implies it wasn't a bug, as opposed to a confirmable problem for which the fix is unknown.
<mac_v> NoelJB: i was referring to this > What should a triager do if the bug's reporter later says the bug no longer exists, and the related changelog is nowhere to be found? NanleyChery
<mac_v>     *
<mac_v>       I believe this is covered by the first case under Invalid. BrianMurray
<NoelJB> in any event, I understand, I believe, what you're saying.  it's just counter-intuitive, and from a psychology perspective, rather insulting to reporters.
<NoelJB> mac_v, oh, I understand.  I saw the comment.  :-)
<mac_v> NoelJB: but yeah , a new status "Unknown fix" would be better :)
<NoelJB> mac_v, agreed.
<Freddy2> hi
<Freddy2> which kde version should be shipped with 9.10? 4.3.1? or maybe 4.3.2 should get on time?
<cbmuser> hi, I wanted to suggest to upgrade xserver-xorg-video-radeon to 6.12.4 before release, it runs much smoother
<cbmuser> with 6.12.1 I am having trouble switching back to text console and also shutting down the system
<cwillu> cbmuser, -> #ubuntu-x
<cbmuser> ?
<cbmuser> ah
<cbmuser> ok :)
<cbmuser> thanks
<BUGabundo> cwillu that's a _desert_ :)
<cwillu> which, ubuntu-x? :p
<cwillu> it's a desert, but people in the know read what shows up :p
#ubuntu+1 2009-09-12
<Mjwitter> Is anyone able to create an email account in Evolution since yesterday? When I fill in the settings it just loops back to the beginning..
 * cwillu wonders if that means they're fixing the bug where you have to fill in the email account before you can get to the preferences page to turn off the indicator applet that is useless if you don't use evolution for email
<philip> audio died on me today. Anyone knows the cause?
<BUGabundo> philip: killall -9 pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> install and open pavucontrol
<BUGabundo> and see if it is working
<Michalxo> anyone alive here?
<Michalxo> I'd like to test something
<Michalxo> gajim no sound issue
<philip> BUGabundo: still no audio. Just pops
<BUGabundo> pops?
<BUGabundo> are we back to that?
<Michalxo> BUGabundo, have you got 3 mins?
 * BUGabundo looks at clock
<Michalxo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gajim/+bug/428172
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428172 in gajim "[Koala] gajim no sound at all using PA, but aplay works" [Undecided,New]
 * BUGabundo clocks says 1am
<Michalxo> almost 2 here.. ;)
<BUGabundo> Michalxo: I don't use gajim
<Michalxo> can you jsut install it for a while if you have PAudio + koala?
<philip> BUGabundo: yes. Back in 9.04 I could just change to ALSA or OSS and it would work. Now there's no options
<Michalxo> i hear no sound at all...
<BUGabundo> philip: don't do that :(
<BUGabundo> Michalxo: you have to wait for some one of the audio team to pick it up
<Michalxo> oh, ok then
<philip> BUGabundo: so any ideas? or shall I revert back to alpha 5?
<BUGabundo> philip: Michalxo: try audio team PPA
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa
<Michalxo> btw, it is normal to ask root/sudo pw for nm-applet to connect to wifi?!
<BUGabundo> no
<Michalxo> it always asks me to type it, it refuses to connect any wifi at all
<BUGabundo> but its normal for it to ask your *keychain* pass
<Michalxo> happens only when bypassing login = autologin
<Michalxo> keychain = user pw?
<BUGabundo> I didn't used to be
<BUGabundo> but now it is
<vlada> hi
<BUGabundo> it even FORCES is on upgrades to Karmic
<BUGabundo> hey vlada
<vlada> anyone willing to help with kubuntu install
<vlada> 9.10 of course
<BUGabundo> vlada: what do you need?
<Michalxo> well.. kubuntu was/is really messed up on my wifi... refuses to join any network at all! (on kde arch-livecd it worked nice!)
<vlada> since theres no terminal install Ive tried installing using default frontend
<vlada> ubiquity I believe
<vlada> problem is with manually specifying partitions... it just wont work
<BUGabundo> vlada: there's an alternate installer
<vlada> no visual representation of disks
<Michalxo> vlada, what about using hirens cd to prepare partitions?
<Michalxo> *hirens boot manager
<vlada> on first try on second it complaints about missing root partition
<Michalxo> or any disk partitioner
<vlada> Michalxo: Ive thought about that
<vlada> but there is one tiny problem
<vlada> I cant specify partition on which I want to install anyway
<vlada> so pre-install partitioning wont help
<BUGabundo> could be a bun on installer
<BUGabundo> are you using daily images?
<BUGabundo> *bug
<vlada> BUGabundo: yes
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> take a quick look at LP
<BUGabundo> if you don't find one, please file
<philip> there is an interesting new way to add repos: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev"
 * BUGabundo MUST sleep now! tomorrow : Barcamp :)
<Michalxo> wow!
<vlada> LP?
<BUGabundo> philip: yes
<BUGabundo> vlada: Launchpad.net
<vlada> oh
<vlada> BUGabundo: what is alternative installer?
<BUGabundo> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo> vlada: see the 1st link
<BUGabundo> now I need to get to bed
<BUGabundo> bye guys
<Michalxo> gn
<philip> bye BUGabundo
<vlada> bye
<cwillu> later BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> bye my dear friend
<vlada> anyoone else?
<BUGabundo> miss you
<Michalxo> vlada, they are a bit safer taht alternates :)
<Michalxo> vlada, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ as BUGabundo posted above
<vlada> Michalxo: I missed that
<Mulder> anyone had the chance to test ati kms for performance gains lately?
<vlada> can someone post me AT so I can login LP
<vlada> cant type it
<Michalxo> AT?
<vlada> :)
<vlada> as in email
<vlada> something AT something.com
<vlada> I need at sign
<albert23> @
<Michalxo> @@@@@@@@@@@
<vlada> my keyoard is screwed :)
<vlada> thanx
<Michalxo> save it on desktop then :)
<philip> where's charmap when you need one? :)
<vlada> heh
<vlada> missing from live disk :)
<Michalxo> just philip alt+f2 charmap :D
<Michalxo> it works ;)
<Michalxo> well.. i have it on my liveCD :)
<philip> attack of the :) s
<Michalxo> :))
<nzmm> mac_v: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/123544/out-1.ogv :)
<AirBender> vlada: is a hardware problem, or just the keyboard layout?
<vlada> keyboard layout
<vlada> but I have bigger problems now then to reboot
<Michalxo> nzmm, ;) very nice
<AirBender> the layout is probably in english
<philip> yep, pulseaudio is once again hosed
<nzmm> Michalxo:  thnx :D
<vlada> AirBender: I am struggling to make installer works
<AirBender> ok
<Michalxo> pls, PM me more.. I think I heard some weird noise from PA using xchat!
<vlada> BTW, I have downloaded live cd from posted address
<nzmm> philip: pa seems ok here, in fact seems saner now, imho
<Michalxo> has xchat ever got a sounds??
<AirBender> why none of the music players in gnome have graphic equalizer?
<AirBender> I think I saw one in amarok in the past...
<nzmm> banshee does, doesnt it?
<nzmm> well banshee 1.5.1 which is in a ppa on launchad def has equalizer
<AirBender> nzmm: interesting...
 * cwillu hopes something comes of this:  bug #428195
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428195 in ubuntu "Wubi is listed an a safe installation method" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428195
<NoelJB> Michalxo, have you tried the NetworkManager PPA?
<Michalxo> NoelJB, i hadn't internet connecion at all.. so it was impossible to me
<Michalxo> anyway.. i don't use kde/kubuntu and it happened to me more then once.. K9.04 did the same to me when I was trying it
<Michalxo> time to sleep
<Michalxo> gn guys!
<AirBender> bye
<Michalxo> btw NoelJB 04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<NoelJB>  same as mine
<neonflx> ne1 knows how to control screen sensor brightness on an asus laptop, there is a fix for intrepid but it does not work on karmic
<JanC> AirBender: isn't having a graphic equalizer in each music player like having an equalizer in every player component of your HiFi installation instead of in the amplifier or in its own component...?  ;)
<JanC> BTW, I know that somebody is working on a graphic equalizer as a PulseAudio plugin
<milan> ok, I've finally managed to install karmic
<milan> how can I repartition disk now?
<milan> basicly I want to add home partition (separate)
<darkham> how many possibilities i've to find some of the new themes in karmic daily live-cd ?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<dto> hi ShapeShifter499
<ShapeShifter499> so I got another question, I have a Ipod nano 2gb 2gen and I tried to run iloader( http://l4n.clustur.com/index.php/ILoader ) on it and messed up, I did restore my ipod through a Mac desktop computer at my high school during a graphics class and now I'm trying to restore my ipod music and can't, its because nautilus is saying my ipod is in read-only mode, how do I fix that, and make the file...
<ShapeShifter499> ...system on my ipod writable again?
<ShapeShifter499> *note: I do type rather slow*
<Pici>  !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ShapeShifter499> this is on karmic
<ShapeShifter499> my computer where my music is has karmic alpha 5 on it
<darkham> how many possibilities i've to find some of the new themes in karmic daily live-cd ?
<bucky> darkham how about apt-cache search gnome |grep themes  and installing some
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<darkham> bucky, i mean "Kin theme" "Night Impression theme" "Impression theme" "Hanso theme" "Turrican theme" "Breathe icon theme"
<Nattgew> community-
<Nattgew> themes?
<bucky> darkham, http://www.simplehelp.net/2009/05/26/how-to-install-ubuntu-themes/
<philip> I'm having trouble with audio (pops only). Anyone with a fix?
<billybigrigger> quite tonight
<test34> ubuntu-one is broken ?
<billybigrigger> dunno quit using it awhile ago
<test34> I get a "application problem" when I try to connect
<test34> first time I try using it
<arvind_khadri> hi, the laptop version of karmic is really very conked up, text vanishes all of a sudden
<arvind_khadri> anyone else expriencing this?
<komputes> Can anyone using karmic open a terminal and try the following command and let me know if you get an error: "sudo cd /home"
<billybigrigger> i think that's normal
<billybigrigger> what are you trying to do?
<komputes> billybigrigger: you think what is normal?
<billybigrigger> sudo cd not found
<komputes> is that normal?
<billybigrigger> like i said what are you trying to do
<komputes> move to another dir using udo
<komputes> sudo*
<komputes> trying it in jaunty now
<billybigrigger> can't as a normal user?
<billybigrigger> *CAUTION* :)
<komputes> i can do sudo -s ; cd /home
<billybigrigger> you could also try this, but i take no responsibility for what you do to YOUR system :P
<billybigrigger> $ sudo /bin/bash
<komputes> yep, same thing in jaunty
<komputes> no thats fine
<komputes> i just wanted to know if it was unexpected behaviour
<komputes> anyhow, have a good night billybigrigger
<billybigrigger> ahh
<billybigrigger> g'nite
<ikey> Ok yeah everything can break yada yada.. but is there any date for when the release is?
<shadeslayer> ikey: october
<ikey> ah thanks
<ikey> Yeah last time I installed it I broke my grub lol...
<shadeslayer> ikey: thats why its 9.10 :P
<ikey> that would make sense...
<ikey> why did i never work that out...
<shadeslayer> year.month :)
<ikey> lolz
<ikey> I'm using #! atm, but i de-crunched it xD
<ikey> System:    Host silver Kernel 2.6.31-rc9-ikey i686 (32 bit) Distro Ubuntu 9.04 jaunty
<sparr> X is using the 'nv' driver instead of 'nvidia', what could cause that?
<ikey> Not configuring the xorg.conf ?
<bjsnider> xorg.conf not correct or missing
<ikey> gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikey> Swap the   Driver   "nv" for   Driver    "nvidia"
<sparr> ikey: i don't have specific settings in my xorg.conf
<ikey> Doesn't matter in reference to Nvidia
<ikey> Just set the driver :)
<sparr> no.
<bjsnider> orjust use jockey, since it's there for inexperienced users
<sparr> it worked for years without adding that line to xorg.conf
<sparr> why isn't autodetection working now?
<bjsnider> no it did not
<bjsnider> xorg.conf has always had to have the nvidia driver in it
<sparr> ubuntu comes with a bare bones xorg.conf, with virtually no settings in it.  everything is autodetected, and has worked fine for years
<bjsnider> not with the nvidia driver it hasn't
<sparr> i haven't played any games in the last few months, so i dont know when it stopped using nvidia and started using nv
 * DanaG cues a jab at nvidia:  
<DanaG> *segfault*
<DanaG> (on nvidia 96 on gf4mx.)
<bjsnider> DanaG, i tested nouveau using the fedora image yesterday and it worked great. also they said it should work on old junk like you're using
<DanaG> yeah, that's what I'm using on the thing.
<DanaG> (It's on a spare laptop, by the way.)
<DanaG> oh yeah, and at least nouveau works way better than it did in Intrepid, where it hammered the CPU and hard drive.
<bjsnider> it will have 3d whent hey gett he gallium driver done
<socratees> Hello everyone, I'm using karmic koala and did some s/w upgrades .. and my desktop panels have disappeared completely. any directions?
<shadeslayer> socratees: can you do alt+F2?
<billybigrigger> socratees, $ killall gnome-panel
<billybigrigger> gnome-panel should restart itself
<socratees> shadeslayer: alt+F2nope doesn't work
<shadeslayer> yep
<socratees> let me try that
<shadeslayer> billybigrigger: seems to be a bigger problem
<socratees> shadeslayer: i'm facing this problem since i did an upgrade few minutes back..
<philip> to anyone else with sound problems (pops) after updating, use alsamixer to turn up the volume
<shadeslayer> socratees: can you remember what you upgraded?
<Dr_Willis> sound pops all the time here philip
<Dr_Willis> been doing it since rc4
<philip> you mean alpha4 :)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Dr_Willis> whatever
<socratees> certain parts of xserver and some packages starting in a* .. i used synaptic and upgraded all packages starting with a
<arvind_k> socratees, if you are using compiz, shut it off, in appearences set visual effects to none.
<Dr_Willis> i thought i had a head cold for 2 weeks.. from the poping. :)
<billybigrigger> $ killall pulseaudio seems to stop the pops for me here that i've recently noticed in the last few days
<shadeslayer> ah.... pulseaudio XD
<Dr_Willis> every time somthing does a beep/sound it will do the pop but only once every few mins.
<philip> killall PA didn't do it for me, I had to reconfigure it in alsamixer
<socratees> shadeslayer: the upgrade wasn't successful. Failed to fetch from ubuntu servers. got an 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.140 80]
<Dr_Willis> like the cards are going into sleep mode, or somhow 'restarting up'
<socratees> arvind_k: thanks. let me check. i'm not sure if i'm using compiz. i'm new to linux
<shadeslayer> socratees: switch servers,and update and upgrade again
<socratees> shadeslayer: where can i get the new server list? should i update the sources.list file?
<arvind_k> socratees, just replace the first two letters in the uri, with another country code say us for united states,or in for india ,likewise
<arvind_k> !mirrors | socratees
<ubottu> socratees: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<socratees> arvind_k: okay let me try that
<socratees> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ikey> lol!
<shadeslayer> socratees: you are using?
<shadeslayer> thats new
<shadeslayer> socratees: i meant what DE are you using?
<socratees> shadeslayer: sorry, but what does a DE mean?
<shadeslayer> socratees: gnome or KDE?
<socratees> shadeslayer: gnome
<arvind_k> socratees, desktop environment.
<shadeslayer> socratees: then thats your DE (Desktop Env)
<bjsnider> even if he can't launch any apps, he can get to a vt
<shadeslayer> socratees: you can change servers from synaptic
<socratees> shadeslayer: i just updated my sources.list now as per arvind_k's suggestion. now they all point to http://en.ubuntu.*.
<arvind_k> socratees, sudo aptitude update;sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<DanaG> hmm, sometimes, even if gnome-terminal won't work, xterm will.
<socratees> shadeslayer: i tried to run gnome-panel and it said it wasn't available. so i tried to install it using apt install, and it says gnome-control-center: Depends * not going to be installed.
<socratees> arvind_k: let me try that
<socratees> arvind_k: your trick seemed to work. thanks :)
<socratees> shadeslayer: i pointed my sources.list and installed gnome-panel again. the desktop panel looks good now. it reported some crashes, i'll send them to launchpad.
<shadeslayer> socratees: sure thing
<billybigrigger> hmm...don't understand why copy/paste a 7.3GB image in nautilus actually copies...i just moved the file up one directory, one the same disk
<billybigrigger> i could see disk to another disk, but not up a directory
<billybigrigger> ahhh that's why i love CLI :) mv wouldn't have done something so stupid :P
<James147> billybigrigger: doesnt nautilus have a move command?
<billybigrigger> dunno, don't use it a bunch
<bjsnider> billybigrigger, why not cut/paste then?
<billybigrigger> i did cut/paste
<billybigrigger> and it copied
<bjsnider> you said copy/paste
<billybigrigger> ctrl-x-ctrl-v
<billybigrigger> i meant cut my bad
<bjsnider> wel, doesn't do that here
<billybigrigger> maybe my fat finger hit ctrl-c-ctrl-v?
<James147> billybigrigger: possibally
<bjsnider> it could be
<billybigrigger> hmmmmm........
 * billybigrigger ponders
<bjsnider> c is beside v
<James147> billybigrigger: could test it again see what it does
<freaks> hi there, i have a problem with pulse audio, it often uses 100% of the cpu ..
<billybigrigger> very true
<billybigrigger> freaks, try the audio dev's PPA for pulseaudio
<bjsnider> freaks, you and all other linux users
<billybigrigger> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa
 * billybigrigger just figured out he could patch and burn x360 backups in linux today :)
<freaks> thanks billybigrigger i'll try the ppa version
<billybigrigger> have to wait until tomorrow for some DL DVDR's
<billybigrigger> :(
<billybigrigger> freaks, give er a go, *might* make it better :) make sure to cross your fingers haha
<gsoerjono> test
<billybigrigger> test
<ikey> fail.
<peepsalot> i have an issue where i am playing some audio, and when i open a terminal or something, and press backspace(for example), it silences the background audio for a second, like it's trying to play a system bell but failing.  i can hear a pop in the audio when it goes silent
<mpontillo> peepsalot: shot in the dark suggestion: try "sudo rmmod pcspkr" and see if it still happens?
<peepsalot> mpontillo, ERROR: Module pcspkr does not exist in /proc/modules
<mpontillo> ah, maybe that was made the default in Karmic. I remember having to do that manually in Jaunty. now there are two blacklist entries for it in /etc/modprobe.d
<genii> mpontillo: sudo modprobe -r modulename is preferable, it will also try to unload any sub-dependent modules whereas rmmod does not
<mpontillo> genii: good point, but wouldn't rmmod just fail to remove it? I doubt anything would depend on that module anyway.
<mpontillo> peepsalot: the other thing I can think to try is adjusting System > Preferences > Sound, under "Sound Effects" you can mute the "Alert volume" - see if that helps?
<peepsalot> mpontillo, does not make a difference
<peepsalot> did an update recently, gonna restart. brb
<peepsalot> restarted, still same issue.  I just realized that it's not going completely silent, but it is making the overall volume very low, barely audible.
<mpontillo> peepsalot: odd. have you tried the ubuntu-audio-dev PPA? FWIW, I can't recreate after enabling alert sounds and trying the same thing.  I usually have my sound theme set to "no sounds".
<mpontillo> (I am using the PPA though.)
<peepsalot> hmm, so far i can only reproduce this if the background audio is from flash video (youtube).  if i open totem it negates the effect somehow
<mpontillo> still can not recreate on youtube with pulseaudio version 1:0.9.16-0ubuntu1~ubuntuaudiodev1, flashplugin-installer version 10.0.32.18ubuntu1
<philip> is there anyway to wipe out all changes to the system and revert back to the original (just installed) state?
<billybigrigger> not unless you made a backup at that point
 * genii thinks about !downgrade
<James147> philip: any reason you cant just reinstall, if you dont need the changes anymore?
<philip> James147: reinstallation would take around 30 min, while I think a way to keep track of the changes (uninstalling manually installed packages) would be faster
<philip> not to mention I'd have to download the daily image
<mostafa_> cwillu_at_work: can anyone give me the link how to mount partitions manually?
<Dr_Willis_Arch> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<mostafa_> I wanna write the command that copy the current address to other place what should I do?
<hellues> hey
<hellues> someone there
<Blinkiz> Hi there. I want to find out the UUID of a volume. How can I do this in karmic? Seems like to command "vol_id" is gone?
<genii> Blinkiz: sudo blkid
<Blinkiz> genii, thanks
<genii> np
<hellues> how can i lear capacity of dvd
<mostafa_> I wanna write this command "sudo shutdown -r now" and ofcourse before doing that I want to ask the user to do this or not how could I do that?
<Dr_Willis_Arch> hmm
<Dr_Willis_Arch> You want the user to run that command and ask theirself if they really ment it?
<ManDay> Hello, is there a minimal installer of Karmic?
<Dr_Willis_Arch> ive never noticed.
<ManDay> is that something like a reply?
<Dr_Willis_Arch> look at the download images and see i guess.
<Dr_Willis_Arch> I thinki saw some 'JEOS' Image files for karmic
<ManDay> sorry i dont have much of a clue
<ManDay> thats why im asking here
<ManDay> is there or is there not?
<S33K3R> does anyone know any reason why i should not upgrade from jaunty to karmic?
<ManDay> if you have no reason
<Dr_Willis_Arch> Because Karmic can have some very annoying bugs and brekage
<ManDay> you shouldnt
<S33K3R> awwww
<S33K3R> thats very sad
<Dr_Willis_Arch> You would expect us to say 'Yes  Upgrade to alpha software - for no reason!' ?
<S33K3R> not at all...its just that october seems so far away!
<Dr_Willis_Arch> Given the amount of things that need fixed... id rather see things delayed then rushed.
<Dr_Willis_Arch> But the last month befor a relesae is always a rush
<Dr_Willis_Arch> Go use it now - if you want to. But there can be problems.
<ubuntu> is there a suggested approach to fixing grub2 from a karmic livecd?
<Dr_Willis_Arch> Ive read up on the 'grub2 basics' wiki page.  and learn about grub2. but i imagien the approach would depend on the problem you are having.,
<Dr_Willis_Arch> I need to read/learn more grub2 - some day.
<ubuntu> im trying to reinstall grub 2 with "sudo update-grub2" but i get a "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /." error.  is there a better way to reinstall grub?
<Dr_Willis_Arch> Hmm.. THis isent on an Apple Machine is it?
<ManDay> Is there a way to update only specific parts in 9.04 to 9.10? For instance only the kernel, x11and intel-graphics drivers?
<skyjumper> ManDay: open /etc/apt/sources.list, change "jaunty" to "karmic" and then only upgrade a few packages
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis_Arch: nope
<ripps> Hmmm... ever since I updated libc, things have acting wonky... I can't download imap, I can't access the keyserver, and mplayer won't play with the coreavc codec I compiled in... I've even tried rebooting
<richardcavell> ManDay: it is possible.
<richardcavell> ManDay: look at some of the PPAs.  xorg-edgers
<ManDay> hm yeah
<richardcavell> ManDay: However, be careful because you take a risk that the bleeding-edge builds will not be compatible with each other
<ManDay> what is PPA?
<richardcavell> ManDay: Personal Package Archive, on launchpad.net
<ManDay> ah yeah i see
<ManDay> why cant i use the karmic ones?
<ManDay> i thought they have their things updated?
<richardcavell> ManDay: bad idea
<ManDay> why so?
<richardcavell> ManDay: you either upgrade your whole distro or not at all
<richardcavell> you'll break dependencies all over the place if you upgrade some parts and not others
<ManDay> mind to explain? why can i not just update kernel and take the xorg things from karmic for jaunty?
<ManDay> wouldnt i also break deps with the PPAs?
<richardcavell> Xorg, X11, GNOME, GDM, the kernel, the drivers, etc, they're all tied in too closely to other packages.
<ManDay> whats the difference?
<richardcavell> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<richardcavell> start with that
<richardcavell> You won't break deps with the PPAs
<richardcavell> dude seriously, don't install karmic packages on Jaunty unless you know what you're doing
<krushia> and if you DO know what you're doing, you'll realize you should be using something like gentoo if you want the flex "mix and match" you desire
<Tallken> hum, dontzap isn't in Karmic repos?
<richardcavell> ManDay: listen, add that PPA to your sources.list and upgrade xorg to the latest version
<Tallken> I know how-to edit xorg.conf, but got curious with it not available
<richardcavell> ManDay: it will automatically pull in all the appropriate dependencies, built against each other
<ripps> Tallken: you can enable ctrl-alt-bksp by going into System->Keyboard->Layout->Layout Options->Key Sequence to kill the X Server
<Dr_Willis_Arch> Is that where they moved it to?
<richardcavell> Tallken: I installed dontzap and it didn't work
<richardcavell> Tallken: but my MacBook had a bit of custom stuff on it so I'm not sure if that's true for everyone in karmic
<Dr_Willis_Arch> yea - i noticed dontzap dont work any more either. :)
<Twigathy> w 23
<ripps> No need to install any app or add special conf options, it's built into gnome as an optional config
<Twigathy> no.
<Dr_Willis_Arch> Getting where theres so many little settings all over the place in dioffernt locations that keep changeing..
<Dr_Willis_Arch> ripps:  what if im not using gnome. :)
<Dr_Willis_Arch> I always found it amuseing we had to have a little tool just to 'tweak' a single line in the xorg.conf.. but i,m not even sure that line is in the xorg.conf any more
<ripps> Dr_Willis_Arch: a similar option should be available in the latest KDE for karmic
<ripps> otherwise, you need to add an entry to some file in your home directory. Google it.
<arvind_khadri> hi, how can i share files across 2 ubuntu machines, they are in the same network..
<Dr_Willis_Arch> no more just ediing my xorg.conf to add the proper line eh?
<Dr_Willis_Arch> arvind_khadri:  samba or nfs, or sshfs can do that.
<Dr_Willis_Arch> arvind_khadri:  sshfs is fairly easy to get going  if you just need to get it done for now. and dont want to mess with configring samba or nfs.
<ripps> samba is probably the most user-friendly, but it has it's problems, just like any network share protocal
<Dr_Willis_Arch> actually the gnome file manager can connect to a remote machine i recall. But not sure if ssh needs to be isntalled on it or not.
<arvind_khadri> Dr_Willis_Arch, i have configured samba :)
<Dr_Willis_Arch> I always set up samba to share the users 'home' dirs -  that makes it a bit easier to get stuff around.
<ripps> I think sharing options can be configre straight from the right-click menu in nautilus
<arvind_khadri> Dr_Willis_Arch, let me check that then, thanks ripps
<Dr_Willis_Arch> dozen ways to do it in linux. :)
<Tallken> ripps: I'm on KDE but thx anyway :)
<Tallken> richardcavell: but I can't even find it at the repos :p
<richardcavell> Tallken: yeah it's not in there
<Tallken> :p
<richardcavell> You can get it from the Jaunty repo
<richardcavell> but it doesn't work (for me)
<mac_v> how about " Alt+SysRq+K " ?
<Dr_Willis_Arch> Im so used to alt-ctrl-backspace :)
<Dr_Willis_Arch> Tell most people to use the 'sysreq' key and they look at you like... HUH@!?
<mac_v> hehe , then tell "PrtSc" .... ;p
<ManDay> richardcavell, so PPA for bleeding edge is as current as Karmic but with dependencies configured for jaunty, do i get this right?
<richardcavell> yeah
<richardcavell> although the PPA isn't necessarily in lockstep with karmic
<Dr_Willis_Arch> So err.. i heed to hit SHIFT-PrintScreen to get Sysreq? :)
<richardcavell> the dependencies are configured for Jaunty, though, that's the crucial difference
<Dr_Willis_Arch> 'linux - letting you use those keys  that  You never relized even exist - for over 20 year!'
<richardcavell> ManDay: go to that PPA and add it to your sources
<richardcavell> ManDay: then install xorg and all its dependencies
<ripps> Alt+Printscreen isn't it?
<richardcavell> ManDay: trust me, don't do this any other way
<ManDay> ok, ill heed it
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<eagles0513875> :(
<Tallken> SysRq here is Fn+delete
<Dr_Willis_Arch> Tallken:  so you need to hit  alt-sysreq-k-fn-delete ?
<Dr_Willis_Arch> :)
<Tallken> and supposedly Alt+SysRq+K killed X11 as well
<Tallken> Dr_Willis_Arch: yes :p
<Tallken> no
<Dr_Willis_Arch> I see a trip to the emergancy room in store for Tallken  if he tries that too fast.
<Tallken> Alt+Fn+Delete+K for example
<Tallken> ?
 * Dr_Willis_Arch pictures fingers tied in knots like in the cartoons.
<Dr_Willis_Arch> ask the wife to come over and hit the K key while you hold down all the other modifier keys. :)
<Tallken> ah lol
<Tallken> :p
<Tallken> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<Tallken> KDE, Gnome, HAL & generic Xorg howto enable Zappiing
<Tallken> [previous link]
<Tallken> and found a bug report saying the xorg.conf way was not working
<Dr_Willis_Arch> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<Tallken> [ubuntu karmic] no zapping although enabled in xorg:  #407001
<Tallken> hum no ubottu here?
<Tallken> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/407001
 * Dr_Willis_Arch bookmarks http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407001 in ubuntu "[ubuntu karmic] no zapping although enabled in xorg" [Undecided,New]
<Dr_Willis_Arch> that will be SUCH a faq i bet..
<Tallken> ubottu: you're late! :D
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you're late! :D
<Tallken> and still waiting for libmsn for Kopete to be packaged... switched to Pidgin in the meanwhile. #424925
<Tallken> does anyone here uses a GTK app which uses a tray icon on KDE? Pidgin's trayicon if enabled on start on KDE gets like it was zoomed and trimmed to fit; however if I enable it after Pidgin is fully loaded it will display properly
<fuzzybunny> Does anyone have any experience getting the following webcam working on Ubuntu? Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05ca:1839 Ricoh Co., Ltd Visual Communication Camera VGP-VCC6 [R5U870]
<tilgovi> any way I can get the boot sequence (no quiet/splash) to display the modules udev loads *BEFORE* it loads them. I can't figure out where this is hanging....
<tilgovi> ahh...maybe /etc/udev/udev.conf->udev_log?
<lennart_> Hello anyone, i'm having some problems with a bug, what happens is; when i remove the power cable from my laptop, the computer goes to sleep. Im running karmic alpha5 with latest upgrades on a hp dv1667
<Tallken> #407001 is duplicate of #391129
<acicula> how can i disable ipv6 in karmic or change it so ipv4 is preferred?
<eagles0513875> acicula: i have seen a number of articles if you search for disabling ipv6 on google
<eagles0513875> that explain  how
<arvind_khadri> when i try to share, i get this: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Memory allocation error...any idea how can i solve it
<junkY_San> hey, what are the space requirements for karmic netbook?
<Dr_Willis_Arch> arvind_khadri:   check that the samba package is isntalled? ( ive had issues where it ddient get installed automatifally when it should have)
<Dr_Willis_Arch> junkY_San:  well it comes on an iso file/cd - so i would guess its about the same as a normal uvbuntu install. around 3 gb min.
<junkY_San> mh :/ i wanted to install it on a netbook with 2gb ssd
<junkY_San> during the installation it stopped
<nztal-> my rv620 graphics chipset card has not worked on a daily build live cd for some time now.  i would assmue i'm not the only one with that video card.  any way to check for bugs. safe to assume it will work when its released ?  i wish i could run karmic now
<test34>  nztal- why can't you?
<nztal-> because support for rv620 doesn't work the last time i've tried the live daily build
<nztal-> last few times in fact
<test34> ahh ok I misread
<arvind_khadri> Dr_Willis_Arch, smbd is failing, and apport is not able to report it
<Dr_Willis_Arch> Hmm.. thats .. odd.
<Dr_Willis_Arch> ive not rebooted since i updated a while ago.
<arvind_khadri> Dr_Willis_Arch, got it, i had samba 4 too, removed it
<Dr_Willis_Arch> and i had 200+mb of updates. SO there may be somthing recently broken.
<Dr_Willis_Arch> :)
<Dr_Willis_Arch> i wonder when samba4 will become the default..
<lucas_> hey
<lucas_> i wrpte data to cd
<lucas_> i took this message from brasero
<lucas_> what does it mean http://paste.org/pastebin/view/10398
<penguin42> hmm fun error
<penguin42> wikipedia says rockridge is supposed to be able to do 255 char names
<lucas_> honk
<lucas_> this errror is about name of files ?
<penguin42> looks like it to me
<penguin42> the thing about 'has same rockridge name'
<penguin42> I think it's trying to limit the length of the name to some lengthbut given they are quite long getting confused - but there again the way I read it it shouldn't need to be any shorter than 255
<lucas_> thiss wastes my dvd
<lucas_> because of character length problem !
<penguin42> that's the way I read the error
<lucas_> fuck
<lucas_> my three dvd two cd is wasted
<lucas_> what can i do for fixing that
<penguin42> not sure; I'd try seeing if any of the CD burners have a test mode to see if it's OK before burning, and I'd look at another burner but also see what the name limit really is
<arvind_khadri> do both the machines need to have samba for file sharing?
<jadams_> if I try to play a flash video with rhythmbox playing, there's no sound in flash and rhythmbox's sound is frozen until I manually kill the flashplugin
<penguin42> arvind_khadri: There's a server and a client - you need to have at least a server on the machine you are sharing from, and a client on where you want to get to it from
<arvind_khadri> penguin42, i have the client and server, but the client says that its unable to get the file list, whereas on the server its been successfully shared.what more do i need to do?
<penguin42> jadams_: Yeh not an unusual problem - I get the same thing
<jadams_> penguin42, :(  No fix then?
<penguin42> arvind_khadri: Not sure - I'm no particular samba expert
<jadams_> I assume that, when it happens, you can't click anything inside a flash video either.  correct?  like, you can't fullscreen youtube for instance
<penguin42> jadams_: In theory the flash is supposed to get it's sound wired through pulseaudio so it should all work at the same time - but it doesn't for me
<penguin42> jadams_: I don't seem to have that problem - although I do use nspluginwrapper rather than the straight flash player
<jadams_> penguin42, I use nspluginwrapper too
<penguin42> jadams_: I'm using exaile rather than nspluginwrapper; but I don't think that makes much difference - as long as I pause it before I play flash and don't restart it until I've stoppped flash I seem OK
<jadams_> ahh
<penguin42> I've also switched to chromium from firefox - flash seems a LOT more stable
<MenZa> aye
<MenZa> I still use Firefox for the extensions
<MenZa> But Chromium is very, very solid these days
<darkham> where i can look changes between karmic daily live cds?
<Wistful> darkham: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/TechnicalOverview , http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha5
<S33K3R> anybody home?
<S33K3R> what are the major bugs in karmic?
<penguin42> S33K3R: It's not being too bad for me
<S33K3R> penguin42: so wld u advice me to try?
<penguin42> S33K3R: For me it's OK, but remember it's still in Alpha so it could do very nasty things; I'd only try it either on a non-main machine, or if you really know how to undo screwups
<mac_v> S33K3R: the most common problems are audio , but hei there is always a chance you can catch a new bug ;p
<S33K3R> penguin42: then i guess i'd have to wait for the final coz i run a triple boot and won't want anything to mess with my workstation.
<S33K3R> and October seems so far away!!! i wish i had more than 1 PC
<penguin42> S33K3R: Get a 2nd hard drive
<tilgovi> S33K3R: fwiw I really enjoy my experience with karmic, but I've pretty much been filing and/or commenting on bugs non stop
<tilgovi> btw...I'm debugging something nasty right now. If I start up with a kernel init=/bin/bash is there a way to get from bash to a regular init process?
<tilgovi> can I just `exec init` or something?
<penguin42> I think so - but the problem is you might miss a lot of what was done in initrd?
<S33K3R> but have the bugs been given any attention?
<tilgovi> I'd like sometimes to be able to say "continue as normal" and not get a kernel panic from killing init
<tilgovi> S33K3R: Yeah. Good response from what I see. People are really active on Karmic bugs right now.
<tilgovi> S33K3R: More often than not the problem is over-activity, and too many duplicate reports.
<S33K3R> true
<tilgovi> if you do install it, make sure to search launchpad a lot before filing a new report
<tilgovi> searching google isn't enough, because it doesn't index launchpad fast enough to keep up :)
<S33K3R> tilgovi: ok
<S33K3R> i'll just take the dive and see what happens...wish me luck!!!
<tilgovi> S33K3R: good luck! chances are you won't b0rk your triple boot. so you'll still have some working partitions :-P
<S33K3R> tilgovi: thanks and i hope so
<kei> hey, what's the module to blacklist to disable the annoying pc speaker in karmic?
<S33K3R> see y'all after the upgrade...i'll be back to share my experience
<mac_v> S33K3R: i boot into quadruple boot and have been using karmic since alpha 3 no huge prbs here :)
 * tilgovi sighs
<tilgovi> Damn udev is hanging on *something* and I've been up all night trying to figure out what
<tilgovi> how do people debug this junk?
<mac_v> tilgovi: whats the udev prob?
<tilgovi> mac_v: well...I feel guilty asking about it specifically because it's on a jaunty system using a ppa with the karmic kernel and supporting deps
<tilgovi> so it's a frankenstein box
 * mac_v  o.0 , is scared :s
<tilgovi> but on boot, udev starts and then waits for devices to settle. the settle times out after 180 seconds.
<tilgovi> I can't figure out what device is causing it.
<mac_v> laptop or desktop?
<tilgovi> laptop
<mac_v> does it have a built in webcam?
<tilgovi> mac_v: nope
<tilgovi> it's olddd. inspiron 2600
<mac_v> hrm...
<mac_v> nope... no ideas :(
<tilgovi> mac_v: I'm just annoyed that the debug output isn't more useful
<tilgovi> I turned on debug logging for udev and I can see where there's a 180 second delay in the timestamps
<tilgovi> but no amount of blacklisting modules around that delay seems to help...before or after
<tilgovi> not sure what's causing the queue to lock up
<tilgovi> mac_v: the last thing in my udev log before it appears truncated is (according to lspci) the ISA bridge.
<tilgovi> ?
<mac_v> tilgovi: could you pastebin the udev log and the syslog?
<tilgovi> mac_v: sure...one moment
<tilgovi> mac_v: actually...uh...this is non-trivial, but give me a second
<tilgovi> i probably should have just installed the kernel from mainline
<mac_v> tilgovi: what other peripherals do you have?
<tilgovi> absolutely none
<mac_v> some card bus might not have the proper driver... hence might be causing this
<tilgovi> mac_v: fwiw it boots in the jaunty kernel
<tilgovi> even with my frakenstein udev
<mac_v> tilgovi: where did you install karmic kernel from?
<tilgovi> mac_v: here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~a7x/+archive/kbp
<tilgovi> like I said...I maybe should have used the mainline kernel instead.
<tilgovi> but, not sure really, tbh
<tilgovi> this was a bit of an experiment
<mac_v> tilgovi: yeah , its better you download from > https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<tilgovi> mac_v: well. karmic is not quite stable enough, and this is a box I wanted to construct for a relative.
<tilgovi> mac_v: but there's a nasty font rendering bug in jaunty that causes the fonts in X to corrupt after a while. new kernel fixes it.
<tilgovi> so, this was what I decided to try :)
<tilgovi> I appreciate your help...it's totally above and beyond.
<tgpraveen>  can someone using karmic tell whether notifications are shown in fullscreen apps or not? and notifications are  type  like pidgin someone comes online or gives a im msg
<tilgovi> I'm trying to trim down the logs now, to only the most recent boot
<tilgovi> mac_v: syslog: http://www.friendpaste.com/5KX8zWt9mhOesM1ItFvQXu
<tilgovi> and udev: http://www.friendpaste.com/6oLjdlwo62iqw4tyGVlFHI
<penguin42> hmm
<mac_v> tgpraveen: i think they are suppressed
<mac_v> i havent seen a notification while watching a video
<tgpraveen> mac_v: hmm. is there a do not disturb mode iavailable?
<twright> mac_v, they are as far as I know apart from volume control etc.
<mac_v> tgpraveen: no
<mac_v> twright: huh?
<alteregoa> high
<tgpraveen> mac_v: hmm then it is probably not a good decision
<alteregoa> i made a smoking diet
<mac_v> tgpraveen: yeah
<alteregoa> because smokin makes thin
<mac_v> !offtopic | alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<alteregoa> ah sorry i thought im on #dog-diet
<alteregoa> i still got  a lilo crap
<alteregoa> erase lilo from the repo plz
<twright> mac_v, the notifications
<tilgovi> mac_v: not sure I would trust the udev log...it appears not to be updating...strangely
<alteregoa> those old crap is unusual irrational and not logical
<mac_v> tilgovi: yeah , i'm stumped too
<mac_v> tgpraveen: are you writing a mail the ayatana?
<tgpraveen> mac_v: no. I have already written 2 with no response
<tgpraveen> mac_v: maybe you should
<alteregoa> how can i unselect lilo from the upgrade?
<alteregoa> it wants to install lilo but i got grub2 installed
<tgpraveen> mac_v: lemme check
<tgpraveen> mac_v: 2 days ago
<mac_v> i'm no it ;)
<mac_v> on*
<tgpraveen> mac_v: gr8!
<SLXmnT> HELLO help me - i have a 8GB pendrive. and i want to use it permanent HDD in UBUNTU 9.10. it is  possible?
<tgpraveen> in karmic what is the keyboard shortcut for shutdown /restart?
<Dr-Willis> SLXmnT:  clarify what you mean by that.
<SLXmnT> Dr-Willis
<SLXmnT> i have a PEN DRIVE 8 GB
<SLXmnT> i want ti PERMANENT HDD
<SLXmnT> 4GB install full OS
<SLXmnT> ubuntu / LXmint
<SLXmnT> i like Ubuntu
<penguin42> SLXmnT: I think 'make usb startup disk' on the administrator menu can do it
<penguin42> but I'm not sure if that does a full install?
<SLXmnT> wht need SPACE for full install?
<SLXmnT> i knw 4GB enough.
<SLXmnT> ok 5GB?
<DarKnighT`> plz help
<villewitt> SLXmnt: This could do it aswell I guess: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/installing-ubuntu-to-a-usb-hard-drive/
<DarKnighT`> thnx
<DarKnighT`> visit now
 * penguin42 wonders why his indicator icon is a little grey square rather an a nice happy green blob
<Dr-Willis> SLXmnT:   your use of the term 'perment' is basically meaning less. :) theres several ways to install to a pendrive. Unetbootin can do it. or the ubuntu usb-disk maker tool can (the best way i suggest)
<DarKnighT`> Dear all
<DarKnighT`> already i use UNETBOOTIN
<DarKnighT`> but
<Dr-Willis> Unetbootin works very well. but does not make a 'peristant save file'
<DarKnighT`> its only LIVE
<Dr-Willis> The ubuntu usb-creatore tool can
<ubuntu> Where I can edit the message that appears BEBFORE you type the password if somebody wants to access my server ?
<DarKnighT`> but i want make a PERMANENT :) plz help
<Dr-Willis> The scripts at pendrivelinux.com also discuss making a 'peristant' save file
<Dr-Willis> DarKnighT`:  you are wanting to make a 'persistant' installed save file system..  'Permenet' means nothing. Its PERSISTANT
<DarKnighT`> hmm
<DarKnighT`> like HDD
<DarKnighT`> :)
<Dr-Willis> its Not quite the same as an isntall to a normal Hard drive. Its  a Livecd+persistant data storage
<DarKnighT`> :(
<DarKnighT`> how can i possible it.
<Dr-Willis> Theres no need to do a 'normal' install to a flash drive - in fact it can wear it out
<villewitt> ...and it's more hardware bound -> will not boot on the same amount of hardware
<Dr-Willis> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/what-is-persistent-linux/
<Dr-Willis> read up on it.
<DarKnighT`> ok brother
<Dr-Willis> For USB Linux users, a persistent Linux install is one that allows it's user to save data changes back to the USB storage device instead of leaving the information in system RAM. This data can then be recovered and used again on subsequent boots
<Dr-Willis> even when booting from different machines. Typically a separate Persistent storage space is used in conjunction with a compressed Live Linux OS.
<DarKnighT`> hmm
<DarKnighT`> u r right
<Dr-Willis> I use the feature all the time.
<Dr-Willis> I make a 'rescue flash drive' for  most pc's i build
<DarKnighT`> i am use UBUNTU
<DarKnighT`> in my 8 GB
<DarKnighT`> when i every time shutdown my PC i lost my every DATA :(
<DarKnighT`> no i think
<DarKnighT`> use Gparted Partition my Pendrive
<Dr-Willis> You have totally missed why we keep using the termn 'persistent' Linux Install then...
<Dr-Willis> You do a persistant install.. and you WONT lose data
<DarKnighT`> when i install
<DarKnighT`> i give UBUNTU 2GB
<DarKnighT`> already i partition my PEN DRIVE
<tgpraveen1> #join #grind,#ubuntu-desktop,#ubuntu-devel,##linux-india,#nm
 * penguin42 hands tgpraveena /
<Dr-Willis> hes was going to  join #join ! :)
<DarKnighT`> lol
<DarKnighT`> LOL
<DarKnighT`> :))
<DarKnighT`> Dr-Willis r u know about Ubuntu server?
<Dr-Willis> thats a rather big topic.
<Dr-Willis> Ubuntu can work as a server.. yes.
<DarKnighT`> great
<DarKnighT`> but ubuntu server edition run64BIT machine
<Dr-Willis> I think one can say that every linux distro can work as a 'server'
<eagles0513875> DarKnighT`: all have a 64bit or 32 bit option wether it be the server or desktop
<DarKnighT`> u r right
<DarKnighT`> hmm
<eagles0513875> i have 64bit server version running on an old laptop of mine
<eagles0513875> if you do go 64bit there is the ia32libs to allow for backwards compatibility with 32bit libs
<eagles0513875> !ia32libs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ia32libs
<DarKnighT`> i am new Linux. please dont mind for my faul question
<Dr-Willis> use 64bit versiion if you can.
<tgpraveen1> hehe
<tgpraveen1> made a typo
<Dr-Willis> if you are 'new' then you proberly shouldnet be using the Alpha Version of Ubuntu.
<eagles0513875> its ok dude but this channel would be ill advised for you then DarKnighT` as this is for the new version due out in october
<eagles0513875> Dr-Willis: ya exactly
<Dr-Willis> !training
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<tilgovi> mac_v: I just added the karmic repository and pinned it so I can pull in just the kernel and deps.
<tilgovi> I don't have a lot of confidence it will end well, but it's worth a shot.
<mac_v> ;)
<tilgovi> I can't give this laptop to my mother with the font corruption in jaunty and I can't leave for the other coast and leave her an alpha box :)
<penguin42> tilgovi: An alpha box that works may be better than a release one that doesn't
<tilgovi> penguin42: truth...we'll soon find out which it's going to be.
<tilgovi> although, it's a quite old laptop, so I was installing xubuntu and the latest alpha 5 livecd for xubuntu is garbage. I had all sorts of problems with it yesterday when I tried.
<tilgovi> wouldn't even install cleanly after I md5sum'd the image and verify the burn.
<penguin42> how did it fail?
<Dr-Willis> !find wally
<ubottu> File wally found in picon-usenix
<eagles0513875> tilgovi: i kinda haaving issues with alpha 5 and boot camp
<eagles0513875> on 10.5.8 havent tried with bootcamp on 10.6.1
<eagles0513875> was having issues getting grub installed right wiht the alternate cd
<tilgovi> penguin42: errors configuring packages during the install. I remember openoffice-bin-filter (sp?), but possibly others too
<penguin42> tilgovi: Weird, that shouldn't be hardware specific
<eagles0513875> penguin42: im thinking my issue is hardware specific
<eagles0513875> or not
<tilgovi> penguin42: yeah, I agree. But I do recall running the md5sum and a verify on the cd.
<eagles0513875> grub 2 doesnt like the location i was specifiying it on the hard drive or the partition for some reason
<tilgovi> penguin42: One problem I did notice though (I should check lp) is that it doesn't take your default kernel parameters from the livecd boot when creating your grub config file
<eagles0513875> tilgovi: i think my issue has to do with grub2 cuz jaunty duel boots just fine
<tilgovi> eagles0513875: what's your problem, exactly?
<eagles0513875> i am not sure what big changes there have been from the original grub to grub 2
<eagles0513875> hell i have a macbook pro and for some reason i couldnt get grub installed using the alternate cd
<eagles0513875> and the regular cd wouldnt boot x at all
<eagles0513875> drops me to a tty
<Dr-Willis> grub2 is a radically differant beast then grub1 :)
<tilgovi> penguin42: huh...look at that. updated jaunty with a pinned karmic pulling the newest kernel and deps just booted into xubuntu no problem on this old dell. hurray!
<eagles0513875> Dr-Willis: that explains the issue im probably having
<eagles0513875> Dr-Willis: the installation concepts are the same as to where it is installed no?
<eagles0513875> in the mbr or at the beginning of the partition where the installation is
<Dr-Willis> eagles0513875:  it still goes to the mbr or the boot record of the drive - yes
<Dr-Willis> but other then that.. :) everything else is different
<eagles0513875> in my case of using boot camp it would go in the mbr of the partition i designated for it or the partition of osx
<Dr-Willis> I cant really say.  Never tried any of the new apple machines. And ive heard of many others in here with Issues with them and  the Alpha releases
<eagles0513875> thing is with grub 1 in jaunty it works and installs no headaches
<eagles0513875> but for some reason wiht grub 2 and karmic
<eagles0513875> nothing
<penguin42> well no surprise that grub2 will break some things; as long as the bug is there I'm sure it will get fixed
<eagles0513875> penguin42: you would hope
<eagles0513875> hope its not a bug like that intel bug floating around this release
<Dr-Willis> I think one of the goals of grub2 was to be 'more compaitable' witn a broader range of hardware
<eagles0513875> omg that was a nightmare and it seems to occasinaly surface with karmic as well from what i have seen
<Dr-Willis> which intel bug? :)
<eagles0513875> the graphics bug
<eagles0513875> with the 965 chips
<penguin42> which intel graphics bug :-)
<Dr-Willis> Yep. :) i had to tweak both my laptops
<Dr-Willis> but once i learned how to do it on the first one.. the 2nd took about 4 min.
<eagles0513875> ya well seems from a bug report i got yesterday it surfaced on karmic so be warned
<eagles0513875> karmic i like though
<eagles0513875> wish we could choose when installing what browser we want as well as which office suite
<Dr-Willis> id be happy if we could just say 'no thank you' i dont want an office suit :)
<Dr-Willis> I tend to just use abiword
<eagles0513875> exactly
<Dr-Willis> (yes i have very minimal needs)
<eagles0513875> well this idea came to me from seeing what the courts made msft do in regards to browser
<eagles0513875> in win 7 you dont have to keep ie
<eagles0513875> you can choose between safari opera chrome and firefox
<Dr-Willis> i'll belive that when i see it.
<eagles0513875> heheh 22nd october
<Dr-Willis> so many of these ms sites require activeX to do things...
<eagles0513875> active x is so insecure
<Dr-Willis> I finally found a site that let you get MS updates with firefox.
<eagles0513875> my school has come to its senses
<eagles0513875> Dr-Willis: thing is in vista and 7 u dont use a website its a program that runs in a regular so you dont need ie
<eagles0513875> with xp that was when it was first released and it required ie
<penguin42> is X still supposed to be running as root? I thought with kms and firends it shouldn't be necessary?
<eagles0513875> not sure
<cwillu> it still runs as root for now, yes
<cwillu> don't think that's changing this release
<eagles0513875> hi cwillu
<cwillu> poke poke
<eagles0513875> O_o
<cwillu> it's what I do
<eagles0513875> hehe
<eagles0513875> how goes it m8
<eagles0513875> i hope the issue i was having with alpha 5 duel booting with bootcamp on a macbook pro gets resolved
<eagles0513875> both my issues one wiht regular install and the other with grub on the alternate cd
<genii> The term "duel booting" seems... apt here
<eagles0513875> genii: O_O i know but for some reason karmic alpha 5 doesnt work
<eagles0513875> with the alternate cd i cant get grub 2 installed
<eagles0513875> this is using boot camp to partition my drive
<joni> anyone have info on intel 915GL video and compiz effects in 9.10?
<eagles0513875> and 2ndly on the regular cd it drops me down to a tty prompt and no gui no nothing
<edgy> Hi, I have ATI M96 4650 card and glxgears: IRQ's not enabled, falling back to busy waits: 2 16
<edgy> no rrb
<edgy> drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -22
<edgy> should I load the radeonhd driver somehow or what?
<S33K3R> i'm trying to upgrade from jaunty to karmic. i use a 1mbps DSL connect andmy download is running at a maximum of 57kbps. anyone know why?
<shadeslayer> S33K3R: slow server?
<shadeslayer> S33K3R: try switching servers and try again
<S33K3R> how do i do that please?
<shadeslayer> S33K3R: in ubuntu its via synaptic,in kubuntu via kpackagekit
<S33K3R> thnx
<joni> S33K3R, if on the east side US, use georgia tech. my friends use them far out as houston and still faster.
<S33K3R> i'm not in the US
<andresmh> Where should I report the fact that the LED on my thinkpad that indicates muted sound doesn't turn on/off anymore? It used to work until this week's updates.
<joni> eh, thats cool, getone closer to you
<andresmh> (with where I mean, which package)
<shadeslayer> andresmh: are you sure it didnt blow out or something?
<joni> anyone have info on intel 915GL video and compiz effects in 9.10?
<andresmh> shadeslayer, i am not sure, but i guess it would be too much of a coincidence that it started happening after the latest updates.
<andresmh> plus haven't there been changes about those features on HAL
<shadeslayer> andresmh: yeah but you can check with xset
<andresmh> shadeslayer, interesting, tell me more about xset
<shadeslayer> andresmh: xset led 1-32 sets the led on,xset -led 1-32 sets the led off
<shadeslayer> where 1-32 is a no. b/w 1 and 32,each no. represents a led
<andresmh> shadeslayer, cool. didn't know about that command. i tried for 1 to 6  but nothing seems to turn off/on
<shadeslayer> andresmh: 8-0
<shadeslayer> andresmh: try all the nos. every keyboard has different nos.
<MisterN> does karmic improve the bluetooth audio situation?
<andresmh> shadeslayer, ok, i tried this perl script: foreach(0..32){ $cmd = "set led $_; sleep 2; xset -led $_"; print "$cmd\n"; system($cmd); print "\n"; }
<andresmh> it ran but i didn't see anything flash
<shadeslayer> andresmh: no idea then....
<shadeslayer> andresmh: btw its xset led
<shadeslayer> not set led.....
<andresmh> doh
<andresmh> let me try again
<andresmh> nope didn't work shadeslayer
<edgy> shadeslayer, andresmh:  I tried for in in `seq 0 32`; do xset led $i; done also didn't see any changes
<edgy> s/in/i
 * shadeslayer wonders if there should be sudo before xset
<shadeslayer> dont think so..
<andresmh> running as sudo now
<andresmh> nah
<andresmh> not doing anything
<shadeslayer> bah... no idea then
<edgy> shadeslayer: for me it's giving me a message to enable activation keys, don't know what's that!
<shadeslayer> edgy: never heard of that before
<edgy> shadeslayer: it's KDE accessibility tool to activate "Mouse keys" and Deactivate all AccessX features and gestures! how is this related to leds!!
<andresmh> where would i report this bug though? edgy, shadeslayer
<eagles0513875> andresmh: www.launchpad.net
<edgy> andresmh: btw it's 1..32 not 0
<andresmh> i know it's launchapd  eagles0513875, i just don't know which package
<eagles0513875> ahhhh
<andresmh> ubuntu-bug _____ ?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<eagles0513875> hey BluesKaj
<eagles0513875> im not much heal andresmh
<BluesKaj> hi eagles0513875
<shadeslayer> andresmh: well you have ubuntu-bug <package_name> and you have launchpad.net
<edgy> andresmh: actually xset -led 14 would generate that dialog box here
<eagles0513875> shadeslayer: wouldnt launchpad be the best place to go to report it
<shadeslayer> eagles0513875: um,ubuntu-bug gathers more info
<shadeslayer> that way the bug gets tagged and confirmed faster
<eagles0513875> shadeslayer: if he has the proper dbg package installed he coudl run it through gdb
<shadeslayer> eagles0513875: and the probability of that happening is?
<eagles0513875> dunnoo im j/w
<edgy> andresmh: give me the bug id so I can subscribe or comment
<eagles0513875> shadeslayer: ill shut up and let ya do what ya need to do
<shadeslayer> eagles0513875: oh no no,suggestions are always welcome :)
<eagles0513875> ubuntu-bug is like you have the dbg package and ur running it through the gdb
<eagles0513875> *youre
<cwillu> eagles0513875, ubuntu-bug is just a frontend to launchpad
<eagles0513875> ahhh
<eagles0513875> just learned something new
<eagles0513875> didnt know
<cwillu> it grabs a bunch of information according to the package you've selected, and attaches it to a new bug report
<eagles0513875> thats what i get for being a kde user
<eagles0513875> does this also exist for kde
<cwillu> kde uses it too
<cwillu> it's command line
<eagles0513875> kool
<eagles0513875> gonna give alpha5 another shot on my mac try with boot camp
<malnilion> I hated boot camp.  Living in the same room as 80 other guys...
<eagles0513875> malnilion: wrong bootcamp
<malnilion> I know, lol, I just think Apple has funny names for things.  Like "airport"...
<eagles0513875> hahah true that to be honest but that is offtopic for here
<malnilion> Right, I apologize, good luck with your install :)
<eagles0513875> strangeness
<eagles0513875> now x is working to an extent
<eagles0513875> but i get half my screen in red
<eagles0513875> starting in safe graphics mode
<eagles0513875> this is starting to look promising actually
 * penguin42 isn't sure a screen half red is that safe
<eagles0513875> heheh
<eagles0513875> ya karmic is still dropping me down to tty1
<eagles0513875> gonna install jaunty
<eagles0513875> since i know it works
<malnilion> Is it a graphics driver issue?
<penguin42> eagles0513875: What graphics card have you got?
<eagles0513875> nvidia
<eagles0513875> penguin42: with the alternate cd it gets up to grub installation then i have issues installing grub2
<eagles0513875> jaunty grub1 works no problems what so ever
<penguin42> eagles0513875: What type of machine?
<malnilion> eagles0513875, did you have proprietary drivers installed?
<eagles0513875> malnilion: i cant install anything this is a clean install on a clean install of the new snow leopard
<eagles0513875> but prior to snow leopard still had issues
<penguin42> eagles0513875: Ah this is on a Mac?
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> jaunty works just fine
<eagles0513875> grub is the issue
<eagles0513875> on karmic
<eagles0513875> which is starting to worry me if this is gonna be an issue for people who duel boot
<penguin42> ah ok; because on a PC you'd expect it to fall back to VESA if it has graphics problems - but I don't think you can do that on a Mac with only efi - or it wouldn't surprise me if you can't
<eagles0513875> ok now this isnt good O_O
<malnilion> Oh, you should be able to drop back to grub 1 shouldn't you?
<eagles0513875> dunno grub2 is default on karmic
<penguin42> eagles0513875: I'd make sure grub-efi is installed
<eagles0513875> O_O
<eagles0513875> after installation or prior to installing
<penguin42> eagles0513875: After installing with the alternate cd
<eagles0513875> well i cant get grub installed at all though
<eagles0513875> regardless if i specifiy to put the boot loader on the partition its on or even on the osx partition
<socratees> I upgraded to alpha5 karmic yesterday, and since then i'm not able to access my local windows file system. I get an error which says "org.freedesktop.devicekit.disks.filesystem-mount-system-internal auth_admin". any directions?
<eagles0513875> socratees: i think that is an issue atm with the alpha someone else had this issue earlier this week
<penguin42> eagles0513875: I'd wonder if grub-efi will do something better
<eagles0513875> thing is i have no choice
<eagles0513875> there has to be a way though that the live cd can determine what hardware its running on
<eagles0513875> and if need be install grub-efi instead of the normal grub
<penguin42> you would think so
<socratees> eagles0513875: thanks
<eagles0513875> no prob socratees
<eagles0513875> penguin42: you would think but it doesnt
<penguin42> eagles0513875: Well first question is doees installing grub-efi fix it? If it does then it's a simple install time test I would have thought?
<eagles0513875> i dunno
<eagles0513875> i dunno right now im tempted to upgrade form jaunty to karmic once i get jaunty installed and try it out
<penguin42> eagles0513875: Yeh, that will actually keep grub1 probably
<eagles0513875> well i have installed grub 2 before after upgrading
<eagles0513875> at least though this way i can install grub2-efi
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875:  if you do a clean install of karmic rather than upgrading after jaunty ,grub2 will auto install , it could solve your problem
<eagles0513875> grub 2 wont install on doing a clean isntall that is my problem
<BluesKaj> oh
<eagles0513875> ahhh ha
<eagles0513875> i might have stumbled upon something
<eagles0513875> which i have found the solution
<eagles0513875> which i didnt know of before
<eagles0513875> there is an efi partition
<eagles0513875> i need to install grub to that
<eagles0513875> duh
<BluesKaj> grub 2 is defaultr with karmic , i think the legacy grub will install with jaunty
<duffydack> sound in karmic is pure craziness
<eagles0513875> heheh duffydack
<penguin42> duffydack: It's less broken for me than on Jaunty
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: ya grub1 is default on jaunty 2 on karmic
<duffydack> I have to use gnome-alsamixer to get it sounding somewhat near to what I enjoy on jaunty
<duffydack> the standard volume control doesnt control my master mono channel (subwoofer) very well, and controlling the volume adjusts the master mono and pcm randomly..  very bad if this is a preview of what karmic is.
<duffydack> and the audible volume is just too loud... mainly because I have to set the outputs to "amplifier"  as the output profiles without the "amplifier" dont work.  I dont need the amplifier on.
<duffydack> and the audible volume is just too loud... mainly because I have to set the outputs to "amplifier"
<duffydack> shame as I like it for most of the other stuff.
<eagles0513875> im such an idiot penguin42
<eagles0513875> boot camp seems to be really smart and creats an efi partition
<eagles0513875> so i just need to throw grub on there
<malnilion> eagles0513875, I've had issues where I was trying to be too smart for a mac, too
<eagles0513875> hehe
<eagles0513875> well know i know which partition i need to install grub on
<eagles0513875> its sda1
<eagles0513875> which is the 200mb efi partition
<malnilion> Damn, that's huge...
<BluesKaj> I'm still trying to edit fstab so that the ntfs partition will auto mount in user mode, rather than root.
<malnilion> BluesKaj, true, I'm getting annoyed at that too.
<mac_v> tgpraveen1: you there?
<tgpraveen1> mac_v: yeah
<tgpraveen1> wassup?
<Michalxo> one notification question.. is it supposed to show only 1 or 2 max at the same time?
<mac_v> tgpraveen1: Bug #428509 , could you confirm it ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428509 in notify-osd "Do not suppress sync notifications when using fullscreen apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428509
<tgpraveen1> mac_v: sure
<tgpraveen1> anybody can confirma bug right?
<mac_v> yup
<Michalxo> haha, that notify-osd is the most "bugged" sw :)
<Michalxo> mac_v, fullscreen = ?
<mac_v> tgpraveen1: if possible add some flame too! crappy decision!
<mac_v> Michalxo: even while watching videos!
<Michalxo> yeah
<Michalxo> mac_v, do you WANT notifications while watching movie?
<mac_v> i want to be notified
<Michalxo> it's very distrubing imo..
<tgpraveen1> Michalxo: there is supposed to be a DND mode
<Michalxo> I would burn them if they make it by default :)
<tgpraveen1> for if you want to disable it
<Michalxo> I agree with DND :)
<Michalxo> default is fine by me...
<mac_v> Michalxo: if i get an IM , i dont want to escape from the video to know who has sent IM!
<Michalxo> and I believe no one wants to be distrubed while watching movie.. :)
<Michalxo> mac_v, so we are on the same boat :)
<Michalxo> so it DOES while fullscreen or not?
<mac_v> if the notification shows who has sent it , i wouldnt care ;p
<Michalxo> "Do not suppress sync = ? :)
<Leftmost> Why are there still no translations for firefox-3.5 in the language packs?
<mac_v> yeah the notifications are classified as sync and async
<mac_v> Michalxo: ^
<Michalxo> mac_v, but if you did not know about IM, you wouldn't bother at all :)
<Michalxo> I agree with notifications now.. no distrubing while fullscreen :P   make it optionable :)
<mac_v> Michalxo: i *want* to be bothered about any one i want to reply immediately
<mac_v> Michalxo: how would you differentiate?
<Michalxo> heh, then go ahead, but I wouldn't want be :)
<Michalxo> well.. movies, games etc, fullscreeen = no distrubance for me..  :-/
<mac_v> Michalxo: its every users choice , hence the need for a DND
<cwillu> you turn off your cellphone while playing fullscreen video games?
<Michalxo> mac_v, agree ;)
<Michalxo> cwillu, that's something different :)
<cwillu> no, it's exactly the same
<mac_v> Michalxo: all are similar ;p
<Michalxo> if it's important, then call/diall is ok as a sign, respond now! :)
<Michalxo> :)
<mac_v> Michalxo: then whats the use of you being online ;p
<Michalxo> well.. in movie.... cinema = no cell phone at all :P
<Michalxo> online = available
<cwillu> Michalxo, many people simply put their phones on vibrate
<tgpraveen1> mac_v: done
<mac_v> tgpraveen1: thanks :)
<cwillu> and leave the theatre if necessary
<Michalxo> away/dnd by messengers by default when mouse/keyb inactivity for X mins
<tgpraveen1> mac_v: also made comment. please also on the mailing list
<Michalxo> cwillu, no way! :D
<tgpraveen1> send a mail on that topic with regard to this bug #
<mac_v> Michalxo: we are not in the movies , and also the phone are switched to not disturb *others*
<Michalxo> well.. default should be off, but I agree, optional DND is great :)
<tgpraveen1> Michalxo: this issue has been discussed in detail
<mac_v> Michalxo: default should not be off! , even your wireless connection is lost you wouldnt know
<tgpraveen1> on the mailing list and many rationale for it was offered
<tgpraveen1> read it to understand
<darkham> how chan i whatch daily changes in karmic daily cd?
<darkham> can
<Michalxo> tgpraveen1, can you post me some link to it please? :)
<mac_v> Michalxo: it was a discussion which spanned 2 months , so 1 link wont do ;p
<Michalxo> that long ago?  hm... hopefully that middle position was "removed" :)
<Michalxo> as far as everything will be adjustable, then they did a very good job, until then.. all hardcoded is not good :)
<Michalxo> btw is karmic supposed to have that new gdm screens now or am I the only one using that "old/testing" gdm logins?
<Michalxo> mac_v, imagine this situation: got maany people in contact list, and you have turned on notification of users going online/offline.. while watching movie, you'll see everyone going up'n'down.. you'll get crazy till movie ends! :)
<darkham> no changes document for daily karmic cd
<darkham> ?
<mac_v> Michalxo: thats because you have the notifications set to show when a friend comes online ... which is your pref... thats fine , but for me its a disturbance .... like now i was watching a movie and i got your ping but i had to leave it to know you sent it... if i had seen the notification i could have ignored it ;p
<tgpraveen1> mac_v: the notifications on middle of screen are still there?
<tgpraveen1> by default?
<mac_v> tgpraveen1: thats changed to top
<tgpraveen1> mac_v: so reverted to jaunty like situatuion
<tgpraveen1> ?
<Michalxo> mac_v, wasn't planned that you'll see the message too? like that spreading bubble in presentation video?
<mac_v> tgpraveen1: its now i two rows , async> 1 row and sync >2nd row
<mac_v> in*
<mac_v> Michalxo: thats is why , we need DND :)
<tgpraveen1> hmm mac_v even that for async there should have been atleast 2 rows
<tgpraveen1> like if 2 people I am chatting with
<Michalxo> tgpraveen1, mac_v agree with both :)
<tgpraveen1> or chatting with one and battery status gives notification
<mac_v> tgpraveen1: i think the sync goes from 2nd row and down
<Michalxo> 1 row for asyns is not enough.. while logging into xchat-freenode server I get like 10 messages, all in 1 :)
<mac_v> Michalxo: thats sync
<Michalxo> all in 1 bubble
<tgpraveen1> and if currently no sync notification then 2 rows for async is practical
<tgpraveen1> mac_v: sync is for volume or brightness right
<mac_v> tgpraveen1: the other way around
<tgpraveen1> no.
<tgpraveen1> its called sync as when you increase/dec volume
<tgpraveen1> then the notification
<tgpraveen1> the volume inc/dec in sync with you are keyboard opressing
<mac_v> oh i got it confused!
<mac_v> hehe... corrected the bug report ;p
<Michalxo> guys, where can I find some info about gnome 3?
<mac_v> Michalxo: its in the repos
<mac_v> oh info!
<darthanubis> google
<Michalxo> got google.. found something.. :)
<darthanubis> where else?
<Michalxo> anyway.. new gdm... am I supposed to see that nice flashy gdm or no?
<Michalxo> I am updated but I still see the old one..(old for karmic)
<MindVirus> My pulseaudio CPU usage runs up to 100% and turns into a zombie after about 10 minutes of music listening.
<MindVirus> It isn't gradual.
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<penguin42> MindVirus: look in /var/log/user.log to see if there are any errors
<MindVirus> penguin42: got some.
<MindVirus> Whoops, there it is again.
<penguin42> MindVirus: I can't suggest any fixes I'm afraid - I've had that happen lots, but on Karmic it's been better for me
<MisterN> will this thing actually go into karmic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Karmic/BluetoothStack
<MisterN> ?
<MindVirus> "Sep 12 14:01:11 mindvirus-laptop pulseaudio[21561]: pid.c: Daemon already running."
<MindVirus> This gets flooded.
<penguin42> oh that's a bit odd - never seen that before
<MindVirus> penguin42: every single line, the number between the brackets increases.
<penguin42> MindVirus: Yeh the number is just the process id
<MindVirus> I know.
<MindVirus> (Surprisingly.)
<eagles0513875> yay i got karmic installed penguin42
<eagles0513875> needed to put grub 2 in the eif partition
<penguin42> yeh makes sense
<MindVirus> penguin42: still no suggestions?
<tgpraveen1> in karmic what is the keyboard shortcut for shutdown /restart?
<tgpraveen1> anyways I read about karmic having in nautilius the ability to format and label drives
<penguin42> MindVirus: I'm no pa expert - but I suggest you look for the ;autospawn = yes line in /etc/pulse/client.conf  remove the ; and change it to no; kill off all pulse and then restart it - and see if it behaves - that should force it not to create more
<tgpraveen1> which software is being used for this?
<tgpraveen1> is it plaimpest
<eagles0513875> penguin42: new to macs so i didnt know what that was for
<penguin42> eagles0513875: Still, the install should sort it out for you
<penguin42> time for food
<eagles0513875> now it doesnt boot at all for me penguin42
<Michalxo> heh,, that's funny, I have online/offline notifications, but I don't see any notification when I get a message ;)
<eagles0513875> this is super strange
<MindVirus> penguin42: I'll tell you if it works.
<S33K3R> i'm back running karmic...doesn't look bad afterall.
<NoelJB> S33K3R, Karmic is starting to look downright stable.
<S33K3R> NoelJB: i think i'll agree...
<NoelJB> tgpraveen1, you are probably referring to devicekit-disks
<S33K3R> is there a way i can defragment a disk in karmic?
<eagles0513875> im an idiot
<NoelJB> S33K3R, depends on which file system.
<eagles0513875> forgot to sett bootable flag
<NoelJB> for example, I use ext3 and xfs.  for XFS, we have tools for defrag.
<NoelJB> for ext3 there are also tools.
<S33K3R> NoelJB: not the disk holding my OS...my second HDD (this houses all my music, videos and other stuff). Its NTFS
<NoelJB> S33K3R, LOL http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsdefrag
<NoelJB> S33K3R, any reason why you are using NTFS?  Are you sharing with something else?
<eagles0513875> i know 2 ways it can be mounted
<eagles0513875> penguin42: ping
<penguin42> ack ack!
<penguin42> eagles0513875: pong?
<eagles0513875> this is strange penguin42 :(
<eagles0513875> snow leopard isnt picking up my partition at all for some reason
<penguin42> the Mac one or the linux one?
<eagles0513875> mac boot camp isnt picking it up
<eagles0513875> picking up the karmic one
<eagles0513875> and now its not even picking up my cd
<penguin42> hmm I don't know that much mac foo; and I really don't know what boot camp does to the world
<eagles0513875> booting on the regular karmic cd i have not the alternate
<DanaG> hmm, do you need gptsync?
<eagles0513875> DanaG: ??
<DanaG> !info gptsync
<ubottu> gptsync (source: refit): GPT and MBR partition tables synchronisation tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13-3ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 20 kB, installed size 104 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<eagles0513875> does anyone know a way how i can install karmic via tty screen
<Nattgew> eagles0513875 you mean upgrade?
<eagles0513875> DanaG: then can u explaine to me how jaunty works just fine no problems
<eagles0513875> no Nattgew i have no gui based install on the normal cd
<eagles0513875> i know how to upgrade
<Nattgew> so you want to install a gui?
<eagles0513875> thing is a clean install doesnt work and for some reason karmic with grub2 doesnt wanna keep a bootable flag on my partition
<eagles0513875> Nattgew: no
<eagles0513875> install from a tty prompt since its booting onto the tty from the live cd
<Nattgew> oh, right, sorry
<penguin42> eagles0513875: If you don't have gui I'd expect to need the alternate CD - but I'd file a bug stating that you don't get a gui on that setup
<eagles0513875> ya im also tempted to download a newer live cd
<eagles0513875> newer image
<duffydack> is there a way to get the old mixer program back in karmic?  the one there is completely useless
<duffydack> i mean, the one from jaunty
<eagles0513875> kmix
<duffydack> "ubuntu".
<eagles0513875> ahhh im not sure
<eagles0513875> penguin42: installing jaunty and gonna try upgrade and install grub 2 that way
<penguin42> eagles0513875: it's an interesting question what Karmic expects to use on a Mac; older stuff used rEFIt I think, grub2-efi should work in principal, but if you have boot camp I thought it could cope with normal pc boot loaders
<eagles0513875> well it does
<eagles0513875> with the normal grub
<eagles0513875> the problem is karmic by default comes with grub2
<eagles0513875> the question is who to ask about this cuz no dev's are in here
<DanaG> duffydack: try gamix
<eagles0513875> im really worried about karmic having grub 2 as default
<penguin42> eagles0513875: I think there is a #grub somewhere you could try
<DanaG> I've used grub-efi on my own (non-Apple UEFI) system, and it seems to work, except for the fact that the 2.6.31 kernel refuses to acknowledge my initramfs image when UEFI-booted.
<eagles0513875> DanaG:  my issue is it wont keep the bootable flag
<DanaG> Why does it need to be marked bootable?
<eagles0513875> not the efi partition
<eagles0513875> the 14gb partition i have for kubuntu that is ext4
<DanaG> It shouldn't need to be bootable.
<eagles0513875> O_O i dont need to set it to be bootable O_o
<DanaG> At least, Linux doesn't need it like Windows does.
<eagles0513875> O_o ok
<eagles0513875> it just needs the mount point right
<penguin42> shouldn't even need that; by the wonders of UUIDs it should find it
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> but for some reason it doesnt find karmic
<eagles0513875> here i go with jaunty
<DanaG> "it doesn't find" -- what doesn't find karmic?
<eagles0513875> when i boot DanaG and i hold down options to boot into the partition all that is see is the mac osx partition
<eagles0513875> its like my linux one is not even there
<DanaG> ah, perhaps you need the rEFIT booadloader thingy.
<eagles0513875> i put grub2 in the efi partition
<DanaG> !refit
<DanaG> !info refit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about refit
<ubottu> refit (source: refit): graphical boot menu for ia32 and x64 EFI systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13-3ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 443 kB, installed size 1168 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<eagles0513875> DanaG: what im installing is the 64bit version of jaunty atm and trying 64bit karmic
<DanaG> the Apple bootloader by default, only lets you choose "blessed" things.
<eagles0513875> on 64bit snow leopard
<S33K3R> eagles0513875: try bootx bootloader...it should see karmic
<eagles0513875> !info bootx
<ubottu> Package bootx does not exist in karmic
<eagles0513875> S33K3R: doesnt exist
<eagles0513875> !bootx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootx
<DanaG> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<DanaG> !apple
<ubottu> For PPC discussion, join #ubuntu-powerpc. For discussion on Mac software, or help with same, please visit ##apple.
<DanaG> er.
<eagles0513875> dana mine isnt a ppc its an intel mac
<DanaG> http://refit.sourceforge.net/
<DanaG> yeah, I was poking around for factoids.
<S33K3R> eagles0513875: i thought you said its your snow leopard that doesn't see your karmic
<eagles0513875> it is my snow leopard
<eagles0513875> but the funny thing is jaunty seems to be working
<eagles0513875> so i dont think its osx
<eagles0513875> even prior to me installing snow leopard it was able to install and see jaunty just fine
<S33K3R> but u said earlier that all you see is os x when you hold down options
<DanaG> That's Apple's loader.
<DanaG> Try installing rEFIt.
<eagles0513875> well ill see what happens with jaunty
<duffydack> I could set the master mono seperately with gamix, and the playback volume to acceptable level, but using the media buttons on the laptop or the volume app in the tray even slightly totally blows my head off.  its not good for my speakers to be amplified like that, but theres no sound otherwise.  sound is a basic requirement to me, and anything less than what I have now is useless..  maybe i`ll be buyin a new laptop in a month or 2 an
<duffydack> yway.. till then its jaunty...
<DanaG> "no sound otherwise" ... hmm, what does alsamixer do (in console) if you watch it while using the media keys?
<duffydack> well its hard to explain it all now as i`m in jaunty now... Im listenin to music..  using the media keys/volume control sends the volumes up and down as I expect but at a certain point, the master channel stops going up and the pcm channel starts moving.  also a slight movement of the volume control / media keys sometimes drops them all to 0
<duffydack> afaic, sound is broken.. I cant use it like it is.
<duffydack> there are a few outputs to choose from, output LFE, output headphones, output mono and just plai output, and all have an equivalent / amplifier version.  only the amplifier ones produce sound, but poorly.
<duffydack> choosing LFE ( i think)  uses  master mono (subwoofer) as the main control..  another controls 2 channels at the same time, but not with equal amounts.. its a mess
<duffydack> I wish it was using the same method as jaunty, I know where I am with that, I can select a default mixer (pcm) for volume control and I can set sub to a decent level and not have it movie.
<duffydack> move*
<eagles0513875> the problem DanaG seems to be with grub 2
<eagles0513875> grub1 boots just fine
<AirBender> Hello guys
<AirBender> is there a known issue regarding wuby install with grub2?
<AirBender> a friend has already done this kind of install and grub complains about an indefined kernel
<AirBender> comething like "you must load the kernel first"
<AirBender> I'm looking at my virtual version of karmic, and can't find something like menu.lst
<AirBender> whats the equivalent in grub2?
<elops> I am trying to build transcode trunk, ./configure ... --with-libmpeg2-prefix=./libmpeg2   (where it is) gives me configure: WARNING: unrecognized options: --with-libmpeg2-prefix
<elops> --with-libmpeg2-prefix is in INSTALL.txt, but not ./configure --help
<elops> but I don't see anything in --help about specifying where it is
<eagles0513875> grub 2 isnt ready for prime time i dont think yet
<AirBender> elops: I think you misspelled the options
<AirBender> prefix is a separate option
<elops> are you sure?
<AirBender> yes
<AirBender> I think this should be something like: //with-libmpeg2 --prefix=./libmpeg2
<AirBender> sorry replace the first two // with --
<AirBender> eagles0513875: but karmic is using grub2 isn't it?
<eagles0513875> ya it is
<elops> I don't think it matters AirBender
<eagles0513875> its new default
<eagles0513875> ext4 and grub2 are the new defaults in karmic
<eagles0513875> need to run some tests on jaunty knowing that it works
<AirBender> ok
<elops> I don't think it matters AirBender
<AirBender> and do you know where does it store the menu.lst equivalent?
<eagles0513875> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<eagles0513875> AirBender: check the wiki
<AirBender> ok, thanks
<elops> AirBender ?
<elops> eagles0513875
<elops> what am I doing wrong?
<AirBender> elops: I still think there are two options merged in your call to configure
<elops> is the space the problem between libmpeg2  and    --prefix   ?
<AirBender> I think --with-libmpg2 is a dependency alternative, and prefix tells the toolchain where to store the built system
<AirBender> I think so...
<elops> isn't prefix used to specify where to install files, rather than where to look for existing files?
<AirBender> that's right
<AirBender> usually /usr/local
<roscoe> has anyone using Rythmbox find that it will play toonz, but will not play radio stations???
<paddy2k> hi where can I submit a bug report for Karmic?
<penguin42> paddy2k: launchpad.net
<penguin42> paddy2k: or use the ubuntu-bug script
<paddy2k> penguin42: i would use the bug script, if it would boot, thats my issue.
<penguin42> paddy2k: Ah OK, definitely launchpad.net then
<paddy2k> penguin42: but thanks, i;ll look at launchpad,
<penguin42> paddy2k: Make sure you include as much info as possible about the machine your trying to install on and the way it failed
<paddy2k> penguin42: thats one thing you might be able to help me with. Karmic fails while booting and there's a load of errors that scrol up the screen and I can't read that fast, is there someway to pipe to a text file?
<penguin42> paddy2k: It depends how early - what's the last thing you see?
<paddy2k> penguin42: it fails about 75% of the way through the loading graphic. Then it throws an error and then a cascade of errors then the last thing is somthing about HAL
<penguin42> paddy2k: Have you got a digital camera?
<paddy2k> penguin42: it boots no problem when using the acpi=off
<paddy2k> penguin42: yup, got a camera, are you suggesting a video or photos?
<penguin42> paddy2k: OK, I'd add a bug to launchpad saying it fails to boot - put something like [Karmic] Machine type fails to boot as title
<penguin42> paddy2k: Just a photo of the last screen of text if there's too much to be useful - but if you can get it to boot with acpi=off then I'd add dmesg and output of lspci -v -v -v   from a boot with acpi=off
<paddy2k> penguin42: cool, thanks I'll submit all the details I can
<penguin42> paddy2k: I'd put near the start that it boots with acpi=off - it's a good lead for someone I guess
<hosoka> hello all
<penguin42> hi
<hosoka> I have just upgraded 9.10 and my sound breaks off
<hosoka> how are you penguin2
<penguin42> good
<hosoka> penguin42 it is.
<penguin42> hosoka: Lots of people seem to have this problem on here
<hosoka> I have got the room info from the general Ubuntu room.
<hosoka> aha ok.
<hosoka> so a new patch will be provided soon.
<hosoka> desktop looks like the netbook remix one.
<penguin42> I seem to be OK for some reason; make sure you find a suitable bug and subscribe to it giving the details of your hardware
<hosoka> how to remove one of the tabs on the leftside ?
<peepsalot> what is this weird icon that shows in my tray when my computer is idle.  it looks like an icon of a window, with arrows going in all four directions.  the icon goes away when i start to move my mouse.  my screensaver never turns on anymore.
 * penguin42 hasn't seen that
<xmnt> will empathy have more options at ubuntu final release ... seems a little bare at the moment
<duffydack> it is quite lacking to me too.
<duffydack> its funny how the installer for karmic advertises pidgin as the IM :)
<duffydack> I dont need voice/video so I`m happy with pidgin
<guntbert> xmnt: "a little bare" is stretching the word "little"....
<xmnt> guntbert, yeah maybe a little
<XiXaQ> I just created a bootable usb from the ubuntu karmic alpha5 image. I booted, and everything seemed fine, except that I can't connect to the internet using my nokia n95 8gb via usb anymore. That works perfectly in jaunty. Is this known, or can someone confirm?
<guntbert> but as someone argued here: I didn't stay with pidgin, so I need not stay with empathy :-)
<penguin42> XiXaQ: I have seen other people say they were having problems with mobile broadband
<xmnt> guntbert, seems like they're trading to evils there
 * guntbert has no idea what xmnt is referring to
<XiXaQ> penguin42, never with jaunty though. This is new. Should NetworkManager ask me to create a new 3g connection if it doesn't detect my phone? I'm not entirely sure about that.
<penguin42> XiXaQ: I don't know - I don't use 3g stuff, I just remember seeing other people saying they were having problems on Karmic
<xmnt> guntbert, same here ... that argument doesn't make much sense to me ...
<blackest_knight> i use 3g modem on karmic early kernel versions didnt work with it but its been fine for a while
<guntbert> xmnt: sorry, maybe a language problem on my side (english is only my 2nd language) - what does "trade to evils" mean?
<blackest_knight> trade two evils
<blackest_knight> swop one bad thing for another
<guntbert> blackest_knight: ahh  "to" vs "two" - now I get it - thx
<blackest_knight> guntbert:  i had to look at the context to be honest
<ernstp> anyone with a modern Radeon card can log in to gnome on Karmic?
<guntbert> blackest_knight: :-)
<blackest_knight> speaking of evil does anyone know if there is a bug with pulseaudio hogging the cpu when it doesnt know what to do with a second sound card (part of a tv card)
<penguin42> blackest_knight: There was someone before having a pa hogging CPU problem - I don't currently; he didn't mention if he had a 2nd sound card
<LrdMtrod> I got no sound
<LrdMtrod> Not in firefox, not in vlc nor in rythmbox
<LrdMtrod> I tried to restart but that didn't help
<raindog> Something has been writing huge amounts of data to my / partition.  It has now taken all of it.  In /proc there are folders name 1, 2, 3 ....4350.  Is that right?  I could use some help diagnosing the problem.
<blackest_knight> timing :) eh penguin42
<penguin42> raindog: Forget about the folders in proc - they aren't real
<blackest_knight> LrdMtrod:  do you have a tv card or 2nd soundcard ?
<raindog> penguin42: Just figured that out.  But thanks.
<penguin42> raindog: Clean out /var/cache/apt/archives and then see how that goes
<LrdMtrod> no
<raindog> penguin42: Did that yesterday and something still ate back up all that space.  My user.0.log is 4.5GB alone.
<LrdMtrod> it worked a few days ago
<raindog> will do again though
<LrdMtrod> There is nothing muted
<penguin42> raindog: Ah - you have a pulseaudio problem then I guess
<LrdMtrod> I think so
<penguin42> raindog: Is it full of messages about the daemon restarting ?
<LrdMtrod> how do I know?
<raindog> penguin42: Yes.
<penguin42> raindog: Sounds very similar to the pa problem someone had earlier
<blackest_knight> pulseaudio seems to be the major issue of karmic
<raindog> penguin42: I'll look into it further.  I forgot about the pulse issue.
<penguin42> raindog: Most pa debug ends up in user.log
<blackest_knight> removing pulseaudio makes sound work with alsa but as testers of the alpha we should do better i guess
<penguin42> pa and audio is so random - for me it's doing better than jaunty ever did
<duffydack> pa has been a bugbear since 8.04.
<penguin42> before then
<duffydack> whenever it was introduced then lol
<raindog> What's the best way to deal with an out of control user.log?  Simply delete it?
<blackest_knight> i think its something to do with pa not knowing what to do with some sound devices, i got it working and then put my tvcards back in and broke it again
<guntbert> raindog: what is an "out of control user.log" ?
<blackest_knight> one which pulseaudio writes to every second
<raindog> guntbert: Pulseaudio constantly writing messages about can't start the daemon to it several times per second.
<raindog> up to 5.6GB
<blackest_knight> the userlog isn't the problem its pulse
<crimsun> can i see a few representative lines from said log file?
<crimsun> pastebin will do nicely
<blackest_knight> raindog how is cpu usage
<raindog> blackest_knight: cpu usage is fine, it's just taken all the space left on my / partition.
<penguin42> crimsun: I can't remember the exact message the guy posted earlier but it was something like daemon already running
<crimsun> hmm, i would need the precise error spew
<LrdMtrod> I can hear some scraping sound, that is all
<crimsun> is this a standard pulse config, i.e., no modifications to /etc/pulse/* (or ~/.pulse/*)?
<penguin42> raindog: Can you post a single line from your user.log here (I assume they're all mostly the same)
<raindog> Sep  6 13:21:16 blackbox pulseaudio[16048]: rtp.c: sendmsg() failed: Operation n
<raindog> ot permitted
<raindog> is deleting user.log an appropriate action in this instance?
<crimsun> raindog: you should unload module-rtp*
<raindog> I can't open anything that wants to write to /.  I lost a great nethack game to this PA issue.
<MisterN> raindog: now THAT'S a serious problem :P
<penguin42> crimsun: (07:02:04 PM) MindVirus: "Sep 12 14:01:11 mindvirus-laptop pulseaudio[21561]: pid.c: Daemon already running."  was the one from earlier
<crimsun> most likely it's being loaded by paprefs or some modification made to stream music over the network
<crimsun> penguin42: pretty innocuous, though, since it's rate-limited
<crimsun> the rtp one isn't, however
<penguin42> crimsun: Ah OK, that guy was complaining of 100% cpu from pulse and a stream of those messages in the user.log - so this sounds like a separate one
<raindog> crimsun:   Stupid question, but what do you mean "unload"?  Do you mean end or kill the process?
 * penguin42 looks at launchpad on newest bugs - does seem to have been a lot of pa segfaulting in last few days
<______Twigathy> 22:42 < raindog> up to 5.6GB <-- ouuuch... I'd consider spamming logs so hard it fills a disk a bug :>
<dtchen> thanks teredo disappearing, i have no idea what was said in the past five minutes
<raindog> ______Twigathy: Yeah.  I am looking into it.
<Twigathy> Personally I use pulse in a bit of a broken way. Killed off the init script and start it using an xfce login script. Customised config files for the high CPU use / better sounding sampler...
<dtchen> Twigathy: the initscript isn't used by default
<Twigathy> oh :o
<Twigathy> didn't know that :)
<dtchen> in fact, i added info to the initscript explicitly explaining that
<Twigathy> I do have some odd issues with mpd sometimes starting pulse instead of the xfce script...
 * Twigathy should really revert all his changes :)
<dtchen> it's also in /etc/default/pulseaudio
<Twigathy> ahh, yes. I see... :)
<Twigathy> cool, that makes sense
<jeromel> hi
<jeromel> I had a problem with my ATI Card on 9.04. Then I would try on 9.10 alpha5 but I do not find the xorg.conf ?
<jeromel> How can I do to use fglrx ?
<jeromel> ( I am on live cd )
<HowardTheDuck> hey
<HowardTheDuck> tell me about krafty koala
<maxb> There's no such thing.
<MisterN> HowardTheDuck: karmic koala.
<HowardTheDuck> are there any new features to be excited about
<HowardTheDuck> i enjoy using jackelope
<maxb> HowardTheDuck: this sort of question is not suited to irc. No one person is likely to be carrying around a "highlights of karmic" list in their head. I suggest you look on www.ubuntu.com
<mneptok> HowardTheDuck: Karmic is in Alpha. this means you can expect things to break, and many bugs. caveat emptor.
<MisterN> HowardTheDuck: i hope it will improve sound support.
<maxb> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/ to be specific
<MisterN> but that's just my hope
<MisterN> :)
<HowardTheDuck> well im fine with waiting for the official release
<HowardTheDuck> just wondering whats new
<MisterN> HowardTheDuck: you can try it out in VirtualBox
<maxb> HowardTheDuck: go to http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha5
<jeromel> maxb, did you test ATI on alpha 5 ?
<jeromel> or someone else?
<maxb> Not specifically, but my Mobility FireGL V5200 based laptop has been quite happy running karmic
<jeromel> can i test fglrx on livecd?
<maxb> dunno, last livecd I touched was hardy, and my hardware isn't even supported by modern fglrx because ATI are lazy
<jeromel> ok
<jeromel> i succeed to install fglrx but
<jeromel> I can not find xorg.conf to change the driver
<jeromel> is this because I use livecd or karmic ?
<maxb> I would have expected it to be in the usual place
<jeromel> I just have Xwrapper.config
#ubuntu+1 2009-09-13
<newser> hello, does karmic have a better support for inter videocards?
<newser> *intel
<HaeginsServerBro> Hi, anyone able to help me recover an ubuntu karmic server install
<HaeginsServerBro> it crashed earlier today and when I rebooted it grub gave errors
<HaeginsServerBro> Now I'm booting off a unetbootin ubuntu image and it's giving me BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s! [depmod:775] errors
<HaeginsServerBro> ok, looks like it might have been a BIOS issue...
<Daekdroom> Which command access the GUI where I can config GDM?
<maxb> Daekdroom: there is no such GUI
<Daekdroom> maxb: thanks
<Daekdroom> Just making sure I wasn't missing something.
<maxb> Someone is supposed to be writing one IIRC, but I'm pretty sure it's not arrived yet
<maxb> oh, actually
<maxb> gdmsetup
<maxb> but it looks REALLY basic so far
<Daekdroom> Yeah. I checked it.
<Daekdroom> Some versions ago it could configure almost anything.
<maxb> Yes, but gdm got a total rewrite upstream
<Ayla> hello
<Ayla> I lost the "gnome-sound-properties" program, which should be in the "gnome-control-center" (apt-file told me so), but I can't retrieve it even with reinstalling gnome-control-center, any ideas ?
<twright> Ayla, you can get it back with sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Ayla> twright: I already tried that (with apt-get), the problem is still here
<twright> just a sec then
<Ayla> It's not my day xD
<twright> Ayla, you could try reinstalling gnome-audio
<Ayla> twright: reinstalling ? it was not installed
<twright> pulseaudio is now integrated into gnome so you can not just remove it
<twright> "it was not installed", I think that this was the problem
<Ayla> twright: no :( I installed it, and the program "gnome-sound-properties" is still missing
<twright> in that case you might be able to see if all of the recommends of the ubuntu-desktop package are installed via synaptic
<Ayla> twright: it seems so
<twright> in that case are libcanberra-pulse and all of the recommend of gnome-media installed?
<Ayla> libcanberra-pulse is not
<twright> then in that case it and pulse  audio should be
<twright> you could try sudo aptitude install libcanberra-pulse pulseaudio pulseaudio-esound-compat  pulseaudio-module-bluetooth pulseaudio-module-gconf pulseaudio-module-udev  pulseaudio-module-x11 ubuntu-desktop
<Ayla> twright: same problem again and again :/
<twright> Ayla, well it  should not be too difficult from here
<twright> did the above command do any good?
<Ayla> everything was already installed, I tried reinstalling, but no chance
<sunshinepants> does anyone use quake 3 arena on ubuntu?
<twright> Ayla, Is sound preferences missing from both the panel and menus then
<Ayla> yes
<twright> sunshinepants, I do (or at least mods)
<sunshinepants> twright: I use the point release and sound doesn't work.  Mouse is also not working
<twright> Ayla, very weird - it many have broken some packages in removing pulseaudio so you could try fix broken packages in recovery mode
<Ayla> twright: ok, I'll do that
<twright> sunshinepants, I don't think quake likes pulseaudio
<twright> Ayla, good luck :-)
<Ayla> thanks
<Ayla> now bed time @_@
<twright> sunshinepants, are other similar games (i.e. openarena) working well
<sunshinepants> twright: I thought pulseaudio's whole thing was transparency for alsa / oss apps.  actually I have no other games, well doom3 and quake4, half life2.  none work on linux natively afaik
<twright> sunshinepants, doom3 and quake4 should
<twright> anyway the sound on older games sometimes does not work well
<sunshinepants> twright: really? that is good news.  so I guess you are straight alsa-only?
<twright> twright, actually I am using pulseaudio as I don't really have that much of a gaming system
<twright> although you can suspend it when playing
<sunshinepants> twright: are you talking to yourself? j/k
<twright> oops, it appears so
<sunshinepants> it appears everything with q3a is good except for that, hopefully the mouse thing is also easy to fix.  It will be a while before I can test again
<twright> good
<twright> are you also on quake live?
<twright> sunshinepants, are you also on quake live?
<sunshinepants> twright: no, I installed it but it was just not as nice as playing native quake/quake3.. I'm logging this so leave your handle and I'll add you.  I'm not even sure that I can add people I'm just assuming that exists
<Andre_Gondim> does anyone know which GNOME Karmic will be release, 2.28 or 2.28.1
<twright> admiral_pain, see you sometime
<twright> Andre_Gondim, probably whatever fits the schedule
<Andre_Gondim> Twigathy, the gnome 2.28.1 will be release one week before the karmic release
<twright> Andre_Gondim, if you ask on the mailing list someone might be more likely to know
<odinsbane> wow so the 2.6.31 kernel is released, and it appears to compile the latest fglrx drivers.
<Andre_Gondim> ok
<twright> I doubt they will go to 2.28.1 as it will be in rc then
<twright> they might add it later
<twright> odinsbane, but not for any older cards :-(
<musikgoat> hi, whats the username and password that can be used when running the installer and jumping to a tty?
<musikgoat> i'd like to check for some files in a partition and don't want to go back through the installer again if i don't have to
<Nattgew> if you run sudo it won't ask
<Nattgew> I think ubuntu is the username
<musikgoat> Nattgew: i'm at a login
<musikgoat> ctrl+alt+f2
<musikgoat> wondering if there is a default username password when running the installer
<Nattgew> I think ubuntu is the username, no password
<musikgoat> Nattgew: hah, i tried lots of generic words, but not leaving it blank
<musikgoat> thanks!!
<odinsbane> Well it fglrx installs now, but I still don't get compiz.  Has anybody reported anyluck with ATI and karmic?
<Nattgew> I had an older card work with karmic... I think with the radeon driver
<kuaera> I just upgraded from kubuntu jaunty to karmic [in order to try amarok 2.2 - I figured it was safe] and am experiencing extreme graphical corruption on most plasma elements.
<Nattgew> kuaera, what graphics card are you using?
<kuaera> Nattgew: On that computer, ATI Mobility 7500, I believe
<kuaera> Nattgew: ...admittedly, glxgears performance is up 350%.
<kuaera> Nattgew: It's an M7 core; though the corruption is ONLY on plasma. I can view GTK/Qt applications just fine, and the wallpaper/cashew are okay.
<kuaera> Would this be some kind of Qt regression?
<musikgoat> heh, not a good start so far, installed karmic alpha 5 nbr on an eee, and get fsck errors on the first boot
<kuaera> musikgoat: Och.
<musikgoat> its saying last mount time is in the future, i fsck.ext4 /dev/sda1 and it fixes the problem, then reboot gives the same error
<musikgoat> hmm
<musikgoat> maybe the hwclock needs to be reset
<malnilion> musikgoat, did you try running just a simple fsck?
<malnilion> Rather than fsck.ext4?
<musikgoat> malnilion: the error was because i only fsck'ed the one partition, not the other
<musikgoat> i mis-read
<musikgoat> i'm at the desktop now
<musikgoat> thanks though
<malnilion> Glad you're up and running.
<musikgoat> thnx
<kuaera> malnilion: Do you have any suggestions for me? :/
<malnilion> That is a very strange issue kuaera and I have no idea lol
<musikgoat> hmm, but the trackpad is not working :P
<kuaera> musikgoat: I got that sometimes with certain kernels.
<musikgoat> ok, apt-get upgrading packages to give that a shot first
<Nattgew> when I right click on a folder, it says Open Folder and then Browse Folder... they do the same thing... is that a new Gnome thing?
<Nattgew> evidently that's only on the desktop...
<crdlb> Nattgew: by default, nautilus uses spatial mode, which is why there are two choices
<crdlb> ubuntu changes the default
<crdlb> I would expect that the browse option would go away if browse is the default, so that might be a bug
<crdlb> "if browse is the current default mode", I mean
<Nattgew> is there a way to change that mode?
<crdlb> to spatial?
<Nattgew> are the options browse and spatial?
<crdlb> preferences -> Behavior > always open in browser windows
<crdlb> yes
<Nattgew> ok, thanks, that's interesting, I never noticed that
<raymondjtoth> hi how i install esound in ubvuntu 9.10?
<raymondjtoth> how i install esound in ubuntu 9.10
<raymondjtoth> ?
<raymondjtoth> i took out paluse since dint like me im running 9.10
<raymondjtoth> ?
<raymondjtoth> any one willing to help me
<raymondjtoth> got no sound untill i put them in
<idyllic>  hi, i am on Karmic Alpha 5. I am unable to add my computer to ubuone account. When I start the client applet, It doesn't bring up the page for me to add my computer.
<raymondjtoth> any one know how to add esound in ubuntu 9.10?
<raymondjtoth> any one?
<billybigrigger> wha?
<raymondjtoth> ok i removed the paluse didnt play well how i install esound in ubuntu 9.20
<raymondjtoth> i mean 9.10
<raymondjtoth> any one here see my text
<dtchen> you did what? removed pulse and now want to install esound?
<raymondjtoth> dtchen yes pulsed gave me trubble with one softwere im using
<raymondjtoth> how do i get esound
<dtchen> well, i presume you'd want apt-get install esound, then
<dtchen> on the other hand, which software was giving you trouble?
<raymondjtoth> to meny
<raymondjtoth> to meny to name here
<dtchen> err
<dtchen> you said "one"
<dtchen> is it "one" or "many"?
<raymondjtoth> i did it install it when i go to click sound i get waiting for sound dtchen
<raymondjtoth> many
<dtchen> (sigh, i wish there were a bit of consistency...)
<raymondjtoth> what i do now and dont get a sound mixer eather with esound
<raymondjtoth> dt
<raymondjtoth> what i do now
<dtchen> the sound stack is pretty fragile, and you've just gone and made it a bit more messy, unfortunately.
<raymondjtoth> dtchen how i fix this
<raymondjtoth> with so,thing that works
<raymondjtoth> i need sound
<dtchen> my recommendation is that you revert all your changes to pulseaudio, and we walk through the troubleshooting
<raymondjtoth> please
<raymondjtoth> i want better than pulse
<raymondjtoth> i like to leqarn im a disability person
<raymondjtoth> thats why i ask need easy to config with my atisum
<raymondjtoth> dt hope understand
<dtchen> no, i'm a bit confused
<dtchen> please explain the precise problem(s) to me.
<raymondjtoth> dt im a disability person and a driver for sound that is easy to config like windows ones are
<raymondjtoth> what i got pulse to hared for me
<idyllic>  hi, i am on Karmic Alpha 5. I am unable to add my computer to ubuone account. When I start the client applet, It doesn't bring up the page for me to add my computer.
<dtchen> raymondjtoth: are you using a current desktop cd?
<raymondjtoth> what i do now dt
<raymondjtoth> i liked the one in ubuntu 9.04 dt how i get it in ubuntu 9.10 what 9.04 has
<dtchen> raymondjtoth: (e.g., http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/karmic-desktop-i386.iso )
<raymondjtoth> dt no i installed to hd
<dtchen> raymondjtoth: do you have a desktop cd of one of the 9.10 alphas?
<raymondjtoth> yes
<raymondjtoth> dt i all ready installed it
<raymondjtoth> as upgrade
<dtchen> raymondjtoth: yes, i know you've installed it, but you don't have a pristine system, and so troubleshooting tends to be much more difficult
<raymondjtoth> dt o ok will do
<raymondjtoth> so for my sound how i get what 9.04 soudn has in ubuntu 9.10
<raymondjtoth> ?
<raymondjtoth> will get it if need it
<raymondjtoth> dt what i do to get this sound
<dtchen> raymondjtoth: i recommend you download and write that image to a cd, then reboot into it, and come back here
<raymondjtoth> im in it
<raymondjtoth> what i do
<dtchen> raymondjtoth: are you in the _current_ daily-live or alpha 5? alpha 5 is not new enough.
<raymondjtoth> yes
<dtchen> "yes"?
<raymondjtoth> i have new one dt
<dtchen> raymondjtoth: ok, so you've rebooted into the current desktop cd? now, are you logged into GNOME?
<raymondjtoth> yes
<raymondjtoth> dt
<dtchen> raymondjtoth: if you use rhythmbox, does sound audible?
<dtchen> rather
<raymondjtoth> yes
<dtchen> raymondjtoth: if you use rhythmbox, is sound audible?
<raymondjtoth> i hear sound
<dtchen> raymondjtoth: ok, so which application is giving you problems?
<raymondjtoth> dt want to try differfnt sound driver
<raymondjtoth> better than pulsed one
<dtchen> raymondjtoth: sorry, what's the problem?
<raymondjtoth> my ipod and meny err
<raymondjtoth> with pulse i get
<Moon_Glorious> wubi work with 9.10?
<raymondjtoth> want to take it off so can get somthing that dont get me mad
<raymondjtoth> at all
<raymondjtoth> and start throwing thing
<raymondjtoth> dt
<dtchen> raymondjtoth: what are you using your ipod with that pulse gives you problems?
<raymondjtoth> yes
<raymondjtoth> dt
<dtchen> raymondjtoth: i don't understand what "yes" means in that context
<raymondjtoth> my ipod has problem with pulse
<dtchen> raymondjtoth: what program(s) are you using to play music from your ipod?
<raymondjtoth> dt what driver cna i used
<raymondjtoth> the default one
<dtchen> raymondjtoth: rhythmbox? the one you just tested?
<raymondjtoth> dt thats it
<dtchen> raymondjtoth: what does rhythmbox or your ipod do instead of play the music you want?
<raymondjtoth> only dose this when ipods on here
<raymondjtoth> dt what driver i got
<raymondjtoth> for option
<dtchen> raymondjtoth: only does what?
<dtchen> raymondjtoth: does rhythmbox (the music player) crash?
<raymondjtoth> dt i get when i play somthing of ipod or install it pulse needs to close
<raymondjtoth> and report it ever yimer
<raymondjtoth> ever time
<dtchen> raymondjtoth: let's attempt to reproduce the bug so i can get information to fix it, ok?
<raymondjtoth> ok
<raymondjtoth> i took off pulse sound]
<raymondjtoth> all ready if boot into ubuntu
<dtchen> raymondjtoth: you need to be using a live cd, not what you have installed on the hd
<raymondjtoth> ok
<raymondjtoth> i just tryed playing somthing and sed pulse need to close
<raymondjtoth> ftom ipof
<raymondjtoth> ipod
<dtchen> raymondjtoth: please open Applications > Accessories > Terminal, and in it, type: apt-cache policy pulseaudio|grep ^ii
<dtchen> sorry
<dtchen> raymondjtoth: please open Applications > Accessories > Terminal, and in it, type: apt-cache policy pulseaudio|grep Installed
<raymondjtoth> ok done
<dtchen> raymondjtoth: what does the second command give you?
<raymondjtoth> just a blinking vurser
<dtchen> raymondjtoth: the second one, meaning: apt-cache policy pulseaudio|grep Installed
<raymondjtoth> Installed: (none)
<dtchen> raymondjtoth: please reboot into the live cd
<raymondjtoth> im in live cd
<raymondjtoth> thats what i get
<dtchen> raymondjtoth: you need to have pulseaudio installed _and_ running
<raymondjtoth> how i di that
<raymondjtoth> how i reinstall it like was
<raymondjtoth> so it running
<raymondjtoth> dt i like this driver my self HDA Intel (Alsa Mixer)
<raymondjtoth> dt how i get the  HDA Intel (Alsa Mixer) installed
<dtchen> raymondjtoth: that's already being used. pulse runs on top of it.
<raymondjtoth> i lobe them and easy for me
<raymondjtoth> i want too yse it by self make it easy for me
<raymondjtoth> im a disability person makes it easy for me
<dtchen> if you've set it to that, then you're using it.
<raymondjtoth> than pulse it
<raymondjtoth> is
<raymondjtoth> dt how do i i got no sound driver installed
<raymondjtoth> not even paulse
<dtchen> pulse is not a sound driver
<raymondjtoth> dt can you helo me get driver installed
<dtchen> you already have a sound driver installed
<dtchen> see: cat /proc/asound/cards
<raymondjtoth> what i do i hear no sounbd
<raymondjtoth> i removed pulse
<dtchen> then you need to use alsamixer
<raymondjtoth> 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<raymondjtoth>                       HDA Intel at 0xefebc000 irq 21
<dtchen> or, you can apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<raymondjtoth> dt what recamend for this one to install
<raymondjtoth> and how do i
<dtchen> if you want to use alsa direct, then just apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<raymondjtoth> gnome-alsamixer is already the newest version.
<raymondjtoth> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<raymondjtoth>   rtkit libgconfmm-2.6-1c2
<raymondjtoth> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<raymondjtoth> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<raymondjtoth> i get that
<raymondjtoth> what i do
<raymondjtoth> waiting for sound i get when open sound up
<dtchen> gnome-alsamixer has a menu entry; it should be in Sound & Video
<raymondjtoth> there we go
<raymondjtoth> how i add so it stat with ubuntu
<raymondjtoth> so i see it like windows dose
<dtchen> you can add it to your startup programs
<dtchen> i don't use GNOME, so i'm afraid i'm not the best person to walk you through it
<raymondjtoth> ok how i get sounds to work like ubunt 9.04 did
<billybigrigger> that was a waste of a dual-layer disc
<raymondjtoth> dt
<billybigrigger> how do i tell if my dvdrw is DL capable? i always thought it was, g-d-u is no help, and neither is lshw
<raymondjtoth> dt how i add it to start up
<billybigrigger> raymondjtoth, System>Preferences>Startup Applications
<raymondjtoth> billyu trying to add alsa mixer to start
<raymondjtoth> were do i finde it
<billybigrigger> i just told you
<raymondjtoth> no once i brose for it
<billybigrigger> then click "Add"
<raymondjtoth> browse
<raymondjtoth> ok
<raymondjtoth> or eddit one
<billybigrigger> name=Alsa-mixer
<billybigrigger> command=alsamixer
<billybigrigger> don't edit one
<billybigrigger> ADD one
<raymondjtoth> billy how i get this to read it
<raymondjtoth> bill system and then preference and then sound
<raymondjtoth> when i click that i get waiting for sound to start
<raymondjtoth> what i do to fix it
<raymondjtoth> start=respond
<billybigrigger> sorry i wish i could help more
<raymondjtoth> dt
<billybigrigger> this cowboy is off to bed
<raymondjtoth> or any ome
<raymondjtoth>  system and then preference and then sound
<raymondjtoth> <raymondjtoth> when i click that i get waiting for sound to start
<raymondjtoth> <raymondjtoth> what i do to fix it
<raymondjtoth> ?
<raymondjtoth>  system and then preference and then sound
<raymondjtoth> <raymondjtoth> when i click that i get waiting for sound to start
<raymondjtoth> <raymondjtoth> what i do to fix it?
<billybigrigger> hey raymondjtoth
<billybigrigger> that must be a bug
<raymondjtoth> billy yes
<billybigrigger> when i launch pavucontrol i get "waiting for sound" aswell
<billybigrigger> dtchen, aware of this?
<raymondjtoth> no i uninstalled pulse and tryed to install esound
<raymondjtoth> and got only then
<raymondjtoth> sound i update
<raymondjtoth> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<raymondjtoth> o ok
<Flakeparadigm> Hello
<Flakeparadigm> I have two questions.
<Flakeparadigm> two issues, more or less
<Flakeparadigm> 1) Have the Nvidia drivers been fixed for the new kernel?
<dtchen> which drivers?
<Flakeparadigm> graphics drivers, speciffically 137 I think it is
<billybigrigger> we're on 185.xx.xx now :P
<dtchen> 185.18.36 works fine with the current Karmic kernel
<dtchen> it seems like 173.14.20 does, too
<Flakeparadigm> oh, ok. Thanks!
<Flakeparadigm> Alright #2 - When I try to download something from the internet, it takes a while to connect to the server
<Flakeparadigm> and my internet speeds are rather slow
<Flakeparadigm> But in karmic only, though.
<dtchen> unfortunately, that's much too vague to really diagnose
<Flakeparadigm> What are some possible issues that I can explore?
<dtchen> you'd need to describe the nic(s), the medium(-ia), the applications, etc.
<Flakeparadigm> Well I've noticed it in firefox, aurora, and konqueror. The wait is also seen in wget
<Flakeparadigm> what exactly do you mean by nic and medium?
<test34> I get more problems with my sound in karmic.. is this a known problem ?
<Flakeparadigm> oh, Network Interface Card. ha. I have an Intel Wireless 3945ABG card alog with a Realtek RTL8101E/RTL8102E
<Flakeparadigm> both interfaces have the same issue.
<test34> anywhere I can find the current version of a packages for current-stable and alpha ?
<test34> nevermind
<test34> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<idyllic> <dtchen> 185.18.36 doesn't work well with new kernel yet. I still got error.
<idyllic> <dtchen> kern.log -> NVRM: CPU does not support the PAT, falling back to MTRRs.
<DanaG> dtchen: another handy thing, instead of alsamixer: gamix.
<musikgoat|eee> so empathy doesn't have irc support?
<musikgoat|eee> thats suprising that they would set it to be the default im client when it doesn
<musikgoat|eee> 't have irc support
<crdlb> musikgoat|eee: telepathy-idle
<alteregoa> thank god i'm agnostic
<musikgoat|eee> crdlb: its good that there is something out there, is this planning on being inported to the ubuntu dist?  if not, i just find it surprising that empathy was chosen to replace pidgin
<crdlb> presumably, it will be installed
<mneptok> musikgoat|eee: Empathy here seems to have the ability to add IRC accounts.
<musikgoat|eee> mneptok: irc is a protocol in your drop down for accounts?
<musikgoat|eee> mneptok: hmm, weird, irc wasnt in the list
<musikgoat|eee> maybe i'm wrong though
<musikgoat|eee> its in the list  now
<mneptok> pays to look ;)
<ripps> Does anybody else have trouble using gmail with evolution?
<musikgoat|eee> mneptok: yeah, must be bad eyes :P
<mac_v> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<mac_v> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<ripps> Does anybody know how to add AccelDFS to my video card without using xorg.conf? I've done something similar by creating a custom fdi for my wacom tablet, but I'm not sure how to do it for my video card?
<DWonderly> Have a problem with my netbook. When I unplug my netbook and it goes to battery power it also puts my netbook to sleep. here is the output of dmesg when I do this. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/270150/
<DWonderly> okay, I tracked down my problem
<DWonderly> when I pull A/C power off my netbook power managment registers it as a closed lid
<LLStarks> flash video is now crashing all browsers on my desktop. opera, chromium, firefox, etc.
<Oli``> Where has archive mounter gone?
<micahg> Does anyone here running Gnome see the Shiretoko icon instead of the Firefox icon for Firefox 3.5?
<robin0800> micahg: no
<micahg> thanks robin0800
<eagles0513875> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<eagles0513875> hey malnilion
<eagles0513875> here goes nothign with an upgrade to karmic
<eagles0513875> if it still works with grub one i might take a chance on grub 2
<robin0800> eagles0513875: I think grub 2 is default in karmic
<eagles0513875> i know robin0800 but upgrading doesnt upgrade grub from grub 1 to 2
<vigo> If I have two users or two users and a guest log on at different times, are all the users on the most current update/upgrade that the sudo did?
<eagles0513875> vigo: i wouldnt see why they wouldnt be
<vigo> Thank you.
<vigo> I did a few tests and checks, some updates appeared as though they did not take across the board, but they did synche up after a bit of time.
<Dr_Willis> running somthing as its updating..  can be... quirky
<Dr_Willis> but that dosent sound like your case.
<vigo> No, was just a test case I was running on a box I have here.
<AlanBell> I have a bit of a compiz fail in Karmic
<eagles0513875> ok there is a serious problem with x on duel boot with boot camp :(
<AlanBell> when I run at full resolution on my monitor which is 2048x1152. Not sure if it is compiz or the intel graphics driver. Where should I file a bug?
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: is there an xorg channel about
<AlanBell> eagles0513875: there is #ubuntu-x
<eagles0513875> AlanBell: thanks i need to let them know about this
<vigo> eagles0513875: Mac Book?
<eagles0513875> macbook pro vigo
<eagles0513875> im using boot camp to duel boot but for some reason karmic just doesnt wanna work
<eagles0513875> the xserver doesnt wanna work
<eagles0513875> but with jaunty it does
<Mike1> powertop segfaults right after it shows something … what can i do?
<vigo> eagles0513875: this thread sorta explains it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1141740&highlight=ubuntu+boot+camp
<eagles0513875> vigo: i have no problems with duel booting with jaunty
<eagles0513875> karmic becomes the issue
<vigo> eagles0513875, ahhh,,let me look some more
<eagles0513875> x seems to be the isse as well as grub 2
<eagles0513875> when i do a clean install with grub 2 boot camp doesnt see the partition at all
<eagles0513875> AlanBell: you have any ideas as to my issue i mentioned in the ubuntu-x channel
<AlanBell> eagles0513875: none whatsoever :-(
<eagles0513875> AlanBell: what does it sound like to u a kernel issue or a problem with xserver
<AlanBell> eagles0513875: however I would suggest you do
<AlanBell> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<AlanBell> then
<AlanBell> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<AlanBell> and put the url here
<eagles0513875> ok hold on need to wire meself to the network here
<robin0800> eagles0513875: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ is easier
<eagles0513875> robin0800: i have no gui
<eagles0513875> i get dropped right into a tty console
<eagles0513875> AlanBell: pastbinit doesnt seem to work
<eagles0513875> nm
<AlanBell> eagles0513875: oh, are you connected to the network?
<eagles0513875> ya i am sry it worked no
<eagles0513875> AlanBell: got the pastebin http://pastebin.com/f551072e9
<eagles0513875> hell that is handy
<AlanBell> isn't it just :-)
<eagles0513875> ya easier then copying and pasting the logs or what ever
<eagles0513875> what does the log show if anything
<AlanBell> ok, it all goes wrong at line 203
<eagles0513875> what does it exactly say
<AlanBell> well the card you have is "GeForce 9400M"
<AlanBell> and that is confirmed on line 48
<eagles0513875> what do i need to do comment out something?
<AlanBell> and that does not turn up in the list of supported cards starting on line 111
<eagles0513875> AlanBell: what doesnt make sense is how it works fine on jaunty
<AlanBell> don't know. I am stuck now, but you have some decent information to file a bug with.
<eagles0513875> ya let me ask in xorg and see if they can help me out a bit
<AlanBell> ok, good luck
<eagles0513875> thanks will let you know the verdict
<eagles0513875> karmic from what i have seen in my vm on this desktop its gonna be nice
<eagles0513875> AlanBell: dunno why i might have a hunch that  a compilaiton of x might be required to a newer version
<eagles0513875> AlanBell: would installing the driver do anything
<AlanBell> eagles0513875: I wouldn't go recompiling x. It is just the nvidia driver
<eagles0513875> i didnt have anything installed driver wise yet
<eagles0513875> am installing it now
<AlanBell> the list of supported cards might be in a file somewhere, but I expect you are going to hit closed source stuff
<eagles0513875> possibly
<AlanBell> oh actually you are using nv which is the open driver at the moment
<AlanBell> installing the nvidia driver will probably fix it then
<AlanBell> and you have a bug to report against the nv driver
<flukebox> hi all
<AlanBell> I just reported bug 428769 against the intel driver for not working in Karmic with my 2048x1152 monitor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428769 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "compiz starts with a blank screen on a 2048x1152 monitor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428769
<flukebox> i just want to know ... how can i change my gdm-greeter theme ?
<flukebox> anybody here ?
<flukebox> anybody here using karmic ?
<vigo> I was looking,,,,
<vigo> Yes, this is the Karmic channel.
<flukebox> have you any clue where gdm-theme manager has gone?
<nzmm> flukebox: i am a user
<flukebox> i can only login-screen but no gdm-theme manager
<flukebox> *only see
<flukebox> earlier there was 'login-window' application "System → Administration → Login Window".. from where we can change gdm themes
<flukebox> but ..now i m locate similiar app
<flukebox>  nzmm: you here ?
<vigo> GDM  - Acronym for GNOME Display Manager. GDM is the standard display manager for GNOME and Ubuntu. GDM provides the user with the initial login screen and manages the starting and stopping of X server sessions.
<vigo>     *
<vigo> That thing?
<flukebox> vigo: yeah
<flukebox> vigo: that only
<flukebox> vigo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<idyllic> The gdm 2.27.91 login manager is a complete rewrite compared to the version in earlier Ubuntu releases. Don't think you can change anything at the moment
<flukebox> go to this section 'changing login window (GDM)'
<vigo> flukebox: I did a search on Ubunti Docs and got this page after refining it to Karmic...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Glossary
<David-T> anyone here got eclipse and vuze installed on karmic?
<vigo> and > https://help.ubuntu.com/search.html?cof=FORID%3A9&cx=003883529982892832976%3Ae2vwumte3fq&ie=UTF-8&q=karmic+GDM&sa=Search
<David-T> they seem to have complicated dependency problems involving libswt
<flukebox> vigo, idyllic: is that so ? i mean .. theme couldn't be hard-coded ?
 * David-T finds debian bug 541638
<ubottu> Debian bug 541638 in eclipse-rpc "eclipse-rpc: Eclipse and Azureus can't be installed at the same time (libswt" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/541638
<flukebox> *shouldn't
<vigo> flukebox: That is the nature of Alpha, I reckon.
<nzmm> flukebox: i dont think the gdm is very configurable these days
<nzmm> by design
<Dr_Willis> yea the gdm config stuff.. is totally  redone now it seems.
<flukebox> nzmm:hmm
<idyllic> It took so long to reach the gdm and from gdm to the desktop in karmic. At least for me.
<Dr_Willis> idyllic:  it wsa amazing fast here.
<idyllic> <Dr_Willis> i disabled a lots of services and startup. It is still very slow compare to jaunty =/
<idyllic> <Dr_Willis> can shed some light on it? =)
<flukebox> idyllic, Dr_Wills: I m also seeing some slowdown compared to jaunty .. even greeters comings after 30+secs after boot
<David-T> for some reason after gdm starts I hve to wait 30 seconds before it shows the list of users and lets me login
<nzmm> flukebox: all you seem to be able to do is change a few login settings, but no easy themeability it seems
<Dr_Willis> idyllic:  its fast here.. i never touched anything.    so cant really offer any suggestons
<flukebox> nzmm: i guess so .... too bad though :-(
<nzmm> guess so
<flukebox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/GdmFaceBrowser    ... when will this come ?
<vigo> Make it better! we are allowed to.
<flukebox> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Boot/Demo ?
<nzmm> flukebox: i would say n+2 is most likely
<flukebox> n+2 ?
<flukebox> nzmm: n+2?
<nzmm> a few ubuntu releases away
<eagles0513875> man oh man oh man this isnt looking too good
<idyllic> hi, i am on Karmic Alpha 5. I am unable to add my computer to ubuone account. When I start the client applet, It doesn't bring up the page for me to add my computer.
<flukebox> nzmm: ohh... okk ... cool
<SwedeMike> idyllic: I guess people doesn't know what ubuone is. I'd never heard about it before, and googling doesn't give an english-language webpage.
<idyllic> <SwedeMike> >.< Sorry. UbuntuOne.. the new online storage service was what i referring to
<eagles0513875> AlanBell: is this normal on karmic to have an xorg.confg like this http://pastebin.com/f1947cfe
<vigo> Ubuone in  Places
<eagles0513875> wtf this is getting interesting
<robin0800> eagles0513875: no on a clean install there is no file present
<eagles0513875> robin0800: ok
<robin0800> alpha 5 that is
<eagles0513875> i wonder what would happen when i remove it
<idyllic> <robin0800> O_O;; then how is Xorg conf stored?
<eagles0513875> ya i just did an upgrade
<eagles0513875> idyllic: exactly how is it stored robin0800
<mac_v> nzmm: hi... did you get time to work on the icon library?
<Ubunux> hello
<eagles0513875> i need some serious help from someone whose really well versed in x
<vigo> Thank you, I am getting that Edbuntu thing now.
<eagles0513875> !reconfigure
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure
<idyllic> <eagles0513875> maybe,  you can try "Xorg -configure"  before at tty
<eagles0513875> idyllic: wil try now
<eagles0513875> idyllic: it doesnt exist
<idyllic> <eagles0513875> What do you mean by it doesn't exist?
<eagles0513875> saying xorg-configure command not found
 * eagles0513875 thinks me on noobish mode today
<idyllic> it is capitalized X
<idyllic> Xorg<space>-configure
<eagles0513875> oh
<eagles0513875> duh
<robin0800> eagles0513875: there is a space between the  g and the -
<eagles0513875> ya im having a noobish moment
<eagles0513875> it flashed the nvidia logo and my monitor has now gone blank
<robin0800> eagles0513875: but it wont work you must stop X first
<eagles0513875> robin0800: it was never running to begin with
<idyllic> <eagles0513875> reboot then start with xterm session. then type "telinit 1"
<eagles0513875> idyllic: can just boot into the recovery kernel aka run level 1
<vigo> brb,
<idyllic> <eagles0513875> Thanks. learn something new.
<tgpraveen> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component main, is optional. Version 2.27.92-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 119 kB, installed size 568 kB
<tgpraveen> !info banshee
<ubottu> banshee (source: banshee): Media Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-6 (karmic), package size 2572 kB, installed size 8464 kB
<arvind_khadri> hi, i noticed that bluetooth isnt working proprly....did anyone else see that?
<Tallken> haven't tested BT
<Dr_Willis> depends on what part of 'bt' :) i guess also
<arvind_khadri> Dr_Willis, i am not able to add devices, it was working a few days back
<Dr_Willis> I found that on my phones i need to inititate the pariring from the phone to the pc.. not from the pc to the phone..
<beans43> "greeter application appears to be crashing"  help
<mostafa_> hey anybody knows how to add to Grub2?
<mostafa_> hey anybody knows how to add to and delete item from Grub2?
<robin0800> mostafa_:  sudo /etc/default/grub then update-grub
<Dr_Willis> thres a 'grub 2 ' beginners guide onthe wiki/forums
<Dr_Willis>   /etc/default/grub  and /etc/grub.d/* are the files you edit
<yofel> that would be
<yofel> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Haegin> hi, apt is segfaulting at the end of an update or before I install, remove or upgrade. I have tried reinstalling apt to no avail. Any ideas?
<Haegin> beans43: the greeter application is gdm, have you changed any login screen themes or anything recently? If not you can get into your system using a console login (Ctrl+Alt+F1-6) and then run startx to try and get into graphical login.
<beans43> Haegin, no. i have not change a thing. i notice is gdm , so i try to install kdm, but it failed. said dependencies
<andruk> i just installed alpha 5 and rebooted and i get a "Entering rescue mode..." "error: out of disk" "grub rescue> " prompt.  i have been unsuccessful in finding much documentation on the web, and i dont think the built-in help is working (previously had same error with alpha 3).  anybody have any advice?  how do i file a bug report against this?
<beans43> Haegin, my firefox and xhcat keep crashing too
<Haegin> beans43: yeah, kdm is the kde greeter, you probably don't want to mix kde in as you will end up with lots of stuff you don't want. If you want to try using a different greeter you could use xdm.
<beans43> Haegin, also installing kubuntu failed
<beans43> dependencies prob
<Haegin> beans43: are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<beans43> ok, i will try xdm
<beans43> ubuntu
<Haegin> ok, if firefox and xchat keep crashing what error messages do they give?
<beans43> Haegin, no error.
<andruk> here's a nice screenshot of grub 2 erroring out: http://yfrog.com/030000010fjj
<Dr_Willis> Thers a neat looking Framebuffer based Login greeter. Qingley ? I think was its name
<Haegin> beans43: try running them from a terminal to see what errors they spit out
<beans43> Haegin, also, when i move files via natulis from /dev/sda1 to flash drive, half way, it failed. no error. my destop files are not visible. i end up rebooting
<Haegin> Dr_Willis: Qingy is probably the one you are recalling, it looks nice but it's harder to configure.
<Haegin> beans43: sda1 being your root partition? your home partition or what?
<Dr_Willis> I toyed with it.  Dident get too deep into it.
<beans43> Haegin, ok, so far firefox is fine.... i will run it via xterm next time
<beans43> Haegin, my root and home
<Haegin> beans43: ok, if you can retry the operation in a terminal it might give more informaiton as to why it failed
<Haegin> how new is your hardware?
<beans43> Haegin, something is very wrong, and i need to get 9.10 when final comes out
<beans43> Haegin, ..... 3 years i suppose
<beans43> i have compiz running too
<beans43> Haegin, problem is intermittent
<beans43> i ll have to wait till october for a clean install
<Haegin> beans43: ok, it's almost certainly a karmic issue but for now you should make sure you are fully up to date, consider stopping compiz if that might be causing problems and run things from terminals if they start crashing to try and work out what the error message is
<Haegin> Dr_Willis: if you are interested in lightweight login managers I quite like slim
<beans43> Haegin, ok thx
<SwedeMike> I just installed karmic and upon first boot I was dropped to shell because the superblock of the ext4 / partition had a timestamp in the future.
<Haegin> beans43: good luck working it out.
<SwedeMike> easily enough fixed, but not easily handled by a novice user.
<Haegin> SwedeMike: did you happen to notice how fan in the future it was?
<SwedeMike> Haegin: two hours.
<SwedeMike> approximately... so my theory is that the installer was running in another TZ setting
<Haegin> yeah, I had a similar problem where mine was always exactly an hour ahead of my system. I'm guessing you are 2 hours ahead of GMT?
<Haegin> SwedeMike: I was experiencing the problem on a system that had been running for a while. I think it was a kernel problem as updating got rid of it.
<SwedeMike> hm, I'm in CET.
<SwedeMike> so right now 12:47, the timestamp of the superblock was 14:20
<SwedeMike> which matches approximately the time I started the installer (installed usb stick->ssd)... which by the way installed very quickly indeed, solid state media is the bomb.
<Haegin> SwedeMike: yeah, with DST that's two hours ahead of GMT which is the only pattern I could pick up
<Haegin> if the installer was running the same kernel that gave me problems that might explain it
<SwedeMike> I think it's kind of weird that ext4 fsck would give such an error just because the timestamp is in the future
<Haegin> SwedeMike: in some ways yes but I imagine there could be potential for bad filesystem corruption if the system clock is faliing causing access and modified times to be all over the place. Especially with journaling.
<krushia> could someone enlighten me as to how ubuntu's kde packages are broken up? for example, i see kdebase-workspace-bin and kdebase-workspace-data, but also kdebase-workspace, and then kdebase
<krushia> i'd assume kdebase encompases all and the others are subsets
<krushia> but deps don't seem to show it like that
<penguin42> krushia: You can look on packages.ubuntulinux.org and have a dig through the packages
<krushia> thanks
<penguin42> krushia: It looks to me like kdebase-workspace-bin and friends was replaced by kdebase-runtime
<vigo> I just placed a slew of K packages in, Edbuntu mix in the Ubuntu edition. Let me look at the logs...
<Unggnu> hi all
<Unggnu> can anyone confirm this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/421662?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421662 in linux "Intel 3945ABG WLAN doesn't work with Ubuntu Kernel in Karmic [regression]" [Undecided,New]
<Tallken> Unggnu: not today, will tomorrow, but I think I've used my WLAN on Karmic already...
<Unggnu> Tallken, thx
<Unggnu> Tallken, maybe it happens only with this revision
<Unggnu> but not uncommon, Inspiron 1525
<Tallken> maybe
<Tallken> i'll comment the bug tomorrow
<Unggnu> Tallken, many thanks, I have to go, bye
<arvind_khadri> any guides for shifting over to alsa??
<vigo> I think Pulse is required for that. But am not certain of the status. if there is any.
<jadams_> so no one else has run into the flash/pulseaudio problem I have?  essentially, anytime flash is running I can't play audio from rhythmbox, and vice versa, depending on which was started first.  Googling finds a lot of fixes for this very issue, none of which work for me :(
<jadams_> those fixes are for earlier versions of ubuntu, without fail...and obv. pulseaudio has changed since then
<duffydack> flash+firefox in karmic is very laggy also.  I`m hoping things change next month...need to
<vigo> jadams_: I was having choppy vid playback online, srythmbox seems to be picking up.
<duffydack> it would be great to have vlc embedded in firefox to play flash vids.. it does it so much better.
<arvind_khadri> jadams_, same prob here
<jadams_> arvind_khadri, good to know I'm not the only one.  I see no bugs filed against pulseaudio in karmic.  Should I file it there?  What should I include in the bug report?
<duffydack> the radeon driver is a lot better in this version however.  wine no longer freezes the whole machine when using graphically intensive apps
<duffydack> saying that, the screen blanks whenever changing desktops or rotating cube.
<jadams_> arvind_khadri, you should flag this as affecting you in launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/383891
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383891 in pulseaudio "Totem and Rhythmbox fail to play. Both show as 'playing' with pause button available and show track time, but do not progress or produce sound." [Undecided,New]
<MindVirus> No iPods were found in the HAL device tree
<MindVirus> Help.
<MindVirus> This is what podsleuth tells me when my iPod is visibly plugged in.
<arvind_khadri> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<arvind_khadri> jadams_, ant idea how to shift over to alsa
<MindVirus> arvind_khadri: I can play music off of my iPod.
<MindVirus> Podsleuth is malfunctioning.
<MindVirus> This is a bug.
<MindVirus> It's been reported but I don't know of any solutions.
<MindVirus> dto: were you the one with the podsleuth problem?
<MindVirus> jml: Was it you? I'm sorry both of you; I just remember someone came in here with a 3-letter lowercase name with my problem.
<arvind_khadri> MindVirus, search launchpad about it.
<MindVirus> arvind_khadri: roger.
<eagles0513875> i need to talk to a dev badly
<eagles0513875> :(
<arvind_khadri> eagles0513875, #ubuntu-motu
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> banned from there
<arvind_khadri> eagles0513875, oops, go beg for mercy in #ubuntu-ops then
<eagles0513875> they wont budge trust me i have tried
<eagles0513875> this isnt looking ver promising for me and duel booting with karmic on my mac with boot camp on 2 fronts :(
<arvind_khadri> eagles0513875, ok , whats the problem?
<eagles0513875> one grub 2 isnt allowing boot camp to see my linux partition where as grub 1 it does
<eagles0513875> and 2 on karmic i have no desktop
<beans43> need help with sound card http://pastebin.com/m18308cda
<eagles0513875> it drops me right into a tty console
<arvind_khadri> eagles0513875, use grub 1 then, and did you install server version...
<eagles0513875> no used the regular jaunty cd and then upgraded
<eagles0513875> jaunty works just fine but these iissues need to be rectified before release though
<eagles0513875> it seems like x after upgrading doesnt like my video card or something
<eagles0513875> wha tdoesnt makes sense is what changed from jaunty to karmic xserver wise
<penguin42> eagles0513875: You're Nvidia aren't you?  If so then you'll need newer Nvidia binary drivers won't you?
<eagles0513875> im using whats in karmic repos
<eagles0513875> and even wiht the 185 driver installed it still wouldnt work
<ripps> Does anybody know why evolution doesn't work with gmail imap anymore?
<ripps> Okay this is like the 3rd I've asked... does anybody here know how to deal with evolution problems, and is anybody else experiencing them?
 * penguin42 doesn't - I suggest finding a evolution channel ?
<raymondjtoth> how i reinstall my sound some how it got uninstalled in ubuntu 9.10
<raymondjtoth> ?
<raymondjtoth> how i reinstall my sound some how it got uninstalled in ubuntu 9.10
<raymondjtoth> <raymondjtoth> ?
<raymondjtoth> how i reinstall my sound some how it got uninstalled in ubuntu 9.10
<raymondjtoth> <raymondjtoth> ?
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<penguin42> Hi BK
<BluesKaj> hey penguin42 ...do you run 64bit ?
<penguin42> yep
<penguin42> why do you ask?
<BluesKaj> ok I'm using a nvidia graphics card geforce 7600gt , but the previous driver from the 32 bit version isn't installed..and my glxgears are 1/5 the frame rate
<raymondjtoth> how i reinstall my sound some how it got uninstalled in ubuntu 9.10
<raymondjtoth> <raymondjtoth> ? going to try reinstalling
<BluesKaj> google earth is running in emulation mode aka very slow
<penguin42> BluesKaj: GE seems to be running OK for me; I'm running Intel graphics though - I'm not sure how 32bit GL apps work on 64bit
<penguin42> I'm also not sure if Nvidia is the same or not - they didn't used to use DRI
<BluesKaj> penguin42, glxinfo gives DRI as yes
<BluesKaj> anyway , guess I have some research to do :)
<penguin42> BluesKaj: if you look at /proc/pid/maps for the google-earth where is it getting it's libGL.so from?
<penguin42> and does Nvidia install it's own libGL?
<pvandewyngaerde_> i am using kubunt karmic,  i see a little envelop in my systray,  what does it mean ?
<arand> pvandewyngaerde_: Indicator applet? When using mail/chat it shows you unread messages...
<robin0800> arand and irc clients
<arand> i.e. chat ;)
<pvandewyngaerde_> ok, but it does not do anything if i click on it
<pvandewyngaerde_> will it gives me a very small box
<robin0800> pvandewyngaerde_: no
<penguin42> pvandewyngaerde_: I get the feeling it's still being worked on - it doesn't seem to do much (but there again I don't use a gui mail client)
<pvandewyngaerde_> i dont use that to
<pvandewyngaerde_> i dont want this
<arand> pvandewyngaerde_: if you don't have an app open, it does naught, in jaunty it used to be hidden unless you started a concerned app, but in KK it's been shown constantly (dunno why).
<pvandewyngaerde_> also keyboard shortcuts dont work yet
<eagles0513875> ahhh penguin42 :(
<eagles0513875> turns out the issue im having is xserver related
<eagles0513875> as looking in the log there is no mention as to my gpu
<eagles0513875> but what makes no sense is what changed from the version in jaunty to karmic
<robin0800> penguin42: you can click on a message from irc and as long as the clent is in the notification area it can pop it up
<pvandewyngaerde_> i get a segmentation fault for krunner
<robin0800> pvandewyngaerde_: if you dock irc client it dosen't work yet
<pvandewyngaerde_> hmm. strange things happen here on my computer, brb
<sque> hello
<sque> I updated karmic today and it broke grub setup
<sque> I just booted from installation cd. But I have no idea how to reinstall grub using grub2
<sque> can anyone help me?
<LLStarks> umm
<LLStarks> urgent.
<LLStarks> flash player is officially and confirmably broken on karmic.
<BluesKaj> LLStarks, I'm using the chromium browser and flash works well
<LLStarks> doesn't matter, i have enough people to say you are wrong.
<LLStarks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1265150
<BluesKaj> LLStarks, depends on your browser plugin setup
<BluesKaj> tried konqueror ?
<sque> mine didn't work properly too
<sque> nor on firefox neither on chrome
<penguin42> LLStarks: I've spent the morning watching youtube and playing crap flash games - so I think it depends on your setup!
<LLStarks> why would i use konq?
<LLStarks> i hate it.
<sque> sometimes it didn't load inside the window and sometimes it didn't get click events
<sque> I am running on 64bit kernel
<sque> with compiz
<eagles0513875> what has replaced xorg
<sque> eagles0513875: ?
<LLStarks> 32bit
<eagles0513875> xorg is no longer in use something else has replaced it and i quote
<eagles0513875> quote BluesKaj on this: xorg is gone , dunno what they call the graphics/video system now
<BluesKaj> sque, 64 bit here , chromium does the job if you enable plugins
<sque> BluesKaj: I have enabled plugins, it is not chromium error it is flash
<penguin42> eagles0513875: No, it's still using xorg
<BluesKaj> flash works in chromium , but if you won't describe what's happening
<sque> BluesKaj: the same behaviour exists on firefox and chromium, which is: It does not load always it has a 50% to not load, a page refresh may workaround it. and if it loads it does not always responds to mouse events
<eagles0513875> then i need a newer version penguin42 :(
<eagles0513875> do you know if the newer version will support a 9400M video card
<penguin42> eagles0513875: Your problem is Nvidia drivers
<BluesKaj> penguin42, where is xorg.conf ...doesn't exist on my setup
<eagles0513875> neither on my vm
<penguin42> BluesKaj: It's not needed - it's automatically detected - you can add an xorg.conf if you want
<eagles0513875> whats wrong with the nvidia drivers
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I use one for a bit of a weird dual head setup
<eagles0513875> for me looking at xorg log it seems like my video card is not supported in the version of xorg in karmic yet it is in jaunty
<BluesKaj> penguin42, so it's using kernel modules , which then uses a crappy driver automatically
<penguin42> eagles0513875: Because it's nvidia it's probably dependent on the closed source drivers
<eagles0513875> i had them installed and still nothing penguin42
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Not quite; the kernel modules are used for mode switching only most of the time and some of the render acceleration I think
<penguin42> BluesKaj: The only thing that's changed recently is the use of kernel mode switching
<penguin42> (oh and use of is it UXA rather than EXA on Intel - or is that the other way...)
<BluesKaj> well, it's another mistake cuz my graphics aren't what they should be
<LLStarks> penguin42. once again, i disagree. flash shouldn't stop working for multiple people.
<LLStarks> *suddenly stop.
<penguin42> BluesKaj: That's not because Xorg has gone - Xorg is still there
<penguin42> LLStarks: I don't disagree - flash should work; I'm just saying it seems to work for me
<LLStarks> it stopped working yesterday for multiple people with different setups
<LLStarks> and flash player environments
<LLStarks> are you fully upgraded?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, I tried installing the previous driver that karmuc 32 bit used and i couldn't login cuz the the kernel source driver was installed with glx-185 ...incompatability i guess.
<penguin42> BluesKaj: This nvidia?
<pvandewyngaerde_> really beta,  nvidia giving me lots of problems
<eagles0513875> this is one nasty bug i have
<penguin42> it's normal for the alphas; they use a newer kernel and then the binary closed source drivers have to play catch up
<eagles0513875> penguin42: then that brings me to my other question why in the xorg log i dont see my video card listed there as supported
<penguin42> eagles0513875: Probably because the closed-source drivers broken in some horrid way - I don't use Nvidias, I've not had to debug them
<eagles0513875> penguin42: and upgrading x wouldnt help at all
<penguin42> eagles0513875: I doubt it
<eagles0513875> this is quite a pressing bug in my honest opinion http://www.myspace.com/jaharveyisbomb
<eagles0513875> not that
<eagles0513875> this
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/428887
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428887 in grub2 "karmic alpha 5 duel boot on macbook pro with boot camp only alows me to install grub on the efi partition." [Undecided,New]
<pvandewyngaerde_> kde4 startup hangs here for like 5 minutes
<BluesKaj> penguin42, you're too kind to the devs , xorg.conf may still exist but editing it is quite a useless method to fix a graphics problem
<BluesKaj> it was very useful in the past
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Oh I agree you shouldn't have to fight an xorg.conf
<penguin42> BluesKaj: But this isn't anything new - certainly it's not anything new since Intrepid at least
<eagles0513875> hehe funny you mention it BluesKaj haha im reading about the parts of it atm for part 2 of my linux exam
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I mean I seem to need it because my monitor won't autorecognise and the Gnome GUI is too dumb to allow you to specify a monitor it can't autodetect
<penguin42> BluesKaj: In my case I don't think it's X's problem - and actually the one bit which is X's problem the new kernel mode switching is supposed to be able to help
<robin0800> penguin42: Have you tried Xorg -configure
<penguin42> robin0800: Yep
<penguin42> robin0800: In this case the monitor res isn't correctly being detected by EDID, and I don't know if the problem is the machine or the monitor, but I don't think it's X
<robin0800> penguin42: You can disable EDID in the driver? and add correct settings in xorg.conf
<penguin42> robin0800: Yeh as I said, I've got the res set in the xorg.conf; the annoying thing is that you have to do it with the xorg.conf - the GUI has no way to specify an arbitrary resolution even though xrandr can do it
<robin0800> penguin42: This is still alpha not even beta yet
<penguin42> robin0800: Oh yeh - this isn't a Karmic issue - this is longer term and there is nothing looking like anything being done about it
<pvandewyngaerde_> its all broken here,   every program crashes,  no sound,  omg
<robin0800> penguin42: also on a clean install of Alpha 5 xorg.conf file isn't included
<penguin42> robin0800: Yes I know, and it's not needed
<robin0800> penguin42: shouldn't! be needed
<penguin42> robin0800: Well yeh
<robin0800> penguin42: This laptop has gone from EAX to AAX now and if I set EAX it Is Just No Good
<BUGabundo> hey
<BluesKaj> well, here goes ...trying the xperimental driver
<jtholmes> was the karmic installer changed i can no longer kubuntu live cd?
<jtholmes> no longer startup the kubuntu live cd
<ikonia> sunshinepants: can you look at your part message please "eat poo" isn't really needed is it
<sunshinepants> ikonia: version me, I dare you :D
<penguin42> is it just me or is the new software update app really slow?
<ikonia> sunshinepants: why ? I'm just asking you to change your part message
<Tallken> ikonia: he modded the whole strings, he wanted you to see "CTCP-VERSION from sunshinepants: <3."
<ikonia> errrr great
<sunshinepants> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<jtholmes> cant get kubuntu alpha 5 live-cd to boot has squashfs errors during startup any ideas
<sunshinepants> jtholmes: x86?
<penguin42> any particular errors?
<jtholmes> sunshinepants, yes x86
<duffydack> um... so the latest daily-live doesnt boot up.
<duffydack> from a usb stick I mean...
<jtholmes> penguin42, yes starts squashfs then prints casper resyncing ... then give ubuntu login
<BUGabundo> ola joaopinto
<penguin42> jtholmes: You've tried another CD burn?
<joaopinto> oi BUGabundo
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, no outro dia querias algo comigo ?
 * BUGabundo points joaopinto to # topic
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> ahahaha
<jtholmes> penguin42, no but I will, it failed on three diff machines but will try another burner to see what happens thx
<joaopinto> ops, wrong chan
<penguin42> jtholmes: It's possible it's just a bad burn
<jtholmes> penguin42, yes let me try another burner
<sunshinepants> jtholmes: you can try to run the iso via virtualbox, too
<jtholmes> sunshinepants, yes but i dont have vbox loaded at this time
<jtholmes> thx folks
<astromme_> Does anyone know what to do when dpkg seems to be hanging when installing a .deb? (linux-headers-2.6.31-10 in specific)
<sunshinepants> astromme_: not exactly. dpkg -f --configure may help
<penguin42> astromme_: How long have you given it?
<shadeslayer> astromme_: happened to me once when i chroot'ed into a system
<astromme_> penguin42: I've given it 30 minutes
<penguin42> ouch
<astromme_> shadeslayer: I'm not chrooted, this is a wubi install though....
<astromme_> sunshinepants: ok I'll try that
<shadeslayer> astromme_: was just saying.....
<astromme_> sunshinepants: erm... "conflicting options"
<sunshinepants> oh.. perhaps I meant 'apt-get -f --configure'
<astromme_> sunshinepants: 'command line option --configure is not understood'
<astromme_> anyways apt-get -f install hangs as well
<astromme_> ooh, bad news bears: dpkg: warning: files list file for package `linux-headers-2.6.31-10' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<astromme_> ok, I forced a remove of it with dpkg --force-all -r package-name
<astromme_> and now it seems to be upgrading, albeit very very slowly. I haven't gotten back to kernel-headers
<moreupgrademetho> is karmic safe to upgrade to using do-release-upgrade in terminal for ubuntu 9.04 distro (non-server)?
<BUGabundo> moreupgrademetho: hi
<BUGabundo> its a Devel release
<darkham> hey people, someone are trying the 13-09-2009 daily karmic livecd?
<BUGabundo> you can't expect it to be stable
<BUGabundo> it can and will break
<moreupgrademetho> BUGabundo: im not asking about the stability of the OS, just the upgrade tool
<BUGabundo> then yes
<BUGabundo> that's one way to upgrade
<BUGabundo> $ do-release-upgrade -d
<BUGabundo> or with GUI
<BUGabundo> update-manager -d
<moreupgrademetho> BUGabundo: ok, thanks (the website says only ubuntu server should upgrade that way)
<BUGabundo> not true AFAIK
<moreupgrademetho> they should put that as a method to upgrade through terminal on the website, not just ubuntu server
<darkham> i've some problem with today's daily karmic live, while it's in boot, it opens the cd tray
<darkham> and ask me tu pull out
<darkham> like like the restart/shutdown
<darkham> i boot it more times, in verbose, and i haven't any error message
<dean> hmm, using Dust theme in karmic, the top panels font is bolded, how can I set it normal like in jaunty?
<Matir> Whenever I try to play audio, all I get is a crackling sound like a geiger counter.  Anyone encounter this before?
<dean> the font is set to regular for "applcation" font btw.
<Tallken> yuriy: concerning apport-kde: your patch works here; unless your patch is just a workaround and you're tweaking the code somewhere...
<Turms> i've just upgraded to karmic, the problem is that gdm starts i identify and afterwards i'm left with a black screen and just an xterm
<darkham> plese add a document of changes between daily discs
<Tallken> Turms: stupid idea: have you selected Gnome on GDM's session list?
<Matir> darkham, the dailies are built by an automated build system with whatever packages happen to be ready at that time
<Turms> Tallken: good question! the problem is that gdm starts and presents to me the windows for identifying but i've just the choise for language and keyboard
 * penguin42 wonders if there is any automatic test ing of packages or dailies?
<Matir> penguin42, my understanding is the daily iso is only tested to see if it built properly and is <700MB
<penguin42> Matir: Pity, auto booting in a VM shouldn't be that hard
<Ian_Corne> penguin42: No but if it doesn't work, fixing it might not make it daily anymore ;-)
<darkham> Matir, developers can't build a document by automated?
<Turms> another problem: i cannot see the login prompt in the vc's
<yuriy> Tallken: the patch basically works, but it doesn't actually fix the hanging, just avoids it
<Matir> darkham, are you looking for a list of packages who have changed since yesterday's build?
<Tallken> Turms: probably sth is very wrong and he doesn't know which type of sessions is available. I can't help you. ask again here, the issue is GDM not presenting the menu to select Gnome or KDE. If noone replies, go to the forums; if noone replies, bug report.
<darkham> yes Matir
<darkham> i know the list of all packages
<yuriy> Tallken: thanks for testing
<Tallken> yuriy: ah ok. thx for the explanation :)
<darkham> al list with only changes would be helpful
<Tallken> u welcome :)
<Turms> Tallken: i'm fed up with presenting bug reports! i will uninstall the whole X and reinstall it .... if i can have access to the vc's
<Tallken> Turms: clean install would be better.
<Tallken> Turms: and if you don't report, noone will fix it, speacially if it's a tiny itsy bitsy issue noone else has found
<Tallken> Turms: and the absense of access to VTs suggests something else is wrong. Clean install is better.
<Tallken> Turms: Karmic tries to set the max resolution on the VTs, maybe it's that.
<astromme_> Uh oh, same issue
<Tallken> Turms: (in case you don't want to clean install)
<astromme_> It gets to linux-headers and fails again....
<astromme_> It installed every other package alright. Weird
<Turms> Tallken: well, i do not like it! i'have been using debian for the last 11 yrs and i cannot accept that i've to reinstall ubuntu which is debian based
<Tallken> Turms: you kinda updated to a alpha version :p
<Turms> Tallken: and ok, i'll try with a xorg.conf with max res 800x600
<Tallken> Turms: hum? if you can't access VT it isn't in the Xorg
<Tallken> Turms: you'll likely have to force something on the grub.cfg like vga=0x343  [random hex here, search for docs]
<Turms> Tallken: well, that is another problem which occurred to me in hoary or breeze, i cannot remember
<Tallken> Turms: which graphics card do you have ?
<Turms> Tallken: nvidia, quite old 400 mx if i'm not mistaken
<Turms> Tallken: but in another partition i have squeeze and it works 1280+1024
<Turms> Tallken: actually i've just tried using the xorg.conf of squeeze (debian doesn't yet have the xorg.conf empty)
<Turms> Tallken: and i tried lowering resolution to 1152x968
<Tallken> Turms: ok, maybe I'm confused here, what do you mean by VC ?
<Turms> Tallken: virtual consoles
<Tallken> Turms: so, you have two different issues
<Tallken> Turms: one is GDM not knowing which sessions it has
<Turms> Tallken: yes, vc's is the worst
<Tallken> Turms: the other is proabably the resolution which is set for the the framebuffer which is used by the VT is too high/incompatible with the graphics card
<Tallken> Turms: the VT issue has nothing to do with Xorg nor xorg.conf
<Turms> Tallken: yes i know
<Tallken> Turms: you'll have to modify the framebuffer resolution
<Turms> Tallken: maybe you are right
<Tallken> then why the heck were you speaking to me about xorg.conf ?
<Tallken> Turms: do note
<Tallken> Turms: Karmic uses GRUB 1.96, aka GRUB2. The grub.cfg may not be in the format you're used to: http://www.mepis.org/node/2992
<Tallken> Turms: force some lower vga
<Tallken> parameter
<Tallken> i still recommend at least booting a live CD
<Tallken> at least to check the consoles
<Tallken> *the VT
<Turms> Tallken: well, maybe i misunderstood something you wrote, you  said that resolution could be too high because X tries to use the highest, so i i thought you were speaking about xorg.conf
<Tallken> Turms: ah no, I should've been more explicit: the Karmic's kernel tries to use the "native" resolution for the framebuffer and hence the VTs/VCs
<Turms> Tallken: well i tried last year grub2 and i found it to be e mess to set up, anyway the grub which is used at starttime is the squeeze one
<Tallken> for example my VT is I believe at 1280x800. Can't be sure though since I don't know how to check the resolution
<Tallken> but it has a better resolution than ever before
<Tallken> [    0.001388] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
<Tallken> [    0.001393] console [tty0] enabled
<Tallken> hum
<Tallken> don't know
<Tallken> it's better than before
<Tallken> that, I can say for sure :p
<Turms> Tallken: ok, then i'll switch to debian and try to lower the resolution in the grub karmic stanza, thanks
<Tallken> you welcome
<Tallken> can't be sure that's the issue
<Tallken> but probably is
<Turms> Tallken: well if i can have the vc's i'm out of the problem
<Tallken> good luck
<Tallken> will go away now
<Turms> i'll unistall x and reinstall it :-D
<Tallken> use --purge when uninstalling
<Turms> :-D
<Tallken> unless you want to keep some setting
<Tallken> but it's better to purge old settings
<Turms> thanks !
<Tallken> ;)
<Tallken> u welcome
<Tallken> awaying
<Tallken> :)
<webbb82> ive been thinkin bout installin karmic alpha 5   by now most of the bugs should be gone rite?
<BUGabundo> why webbb82?
<BUGabundo> alpha 5 is old
<BUGabundo> get a daily
<BUGabundo> !daily > webbb82
<ubottu> webbb82, please see my private message
<webbb82> thanks
<webbb82> is it stable enough
<webbb82> when the final is out in october can i just update or woulod i have to do a fresh install
<BUGabundo> webbb82: its on 29
<BUGabundo> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<BUGabundo> and no, you don't need to reinstall
<BUGabundo> just update how often you want, with update manager
<webbb82> thanks  one last question.. is there any apps that wont run with karmic or will most anything built for jaunty run in karmic?
<plagerism> right now lots wont run. Heh
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> webbb82: depends
<webbb82> so are you guys the ones actually programing karmic?
<BUGabundo> if you find any of the archive
<BUGabundo> please report on launchpad
<BUGabundo> I'm not
<BUGabundo> I'm _just_ an alpha tester and user support
<webbb82> cool well i realy want to help out also so ill just install then do  reports on anything that i run into
<webbb82> lol one of the sides you sent me the download link will take 3 days     the other link takes 10 mins
<Tallken> BUGabundo is also an avid Gwibber user :p
<BUGabundo> gwibber 1.2
<webbb82> gwibber?
<Tallken> webbb82: Twitter, Identi.ca, Facebook & others Microblogging tool
<Tallken> for Gnome
<Tallken> also works on KDE but pulls metacity-common
<Tallken> which I really don't want on KDE
<Tallken> </rant>
<webbb82> oh ya
<Tallken> I'm with ChoqoK now :)
<Tallken> it's a pitty it just supports Identi.ca & Twitter
<Tallken> but better than nothing I suppose
<Tallken> and surprisingly stable :D
<Tallken> Gwibber sometimes would hang
<Tallken> never got around to finding out exactly why
<webbb82> whats ur site
<Tallken> ?
<Tallken> my site
<Tallken> ?
<Tallken> Identi.ca ?
<webbb82> ur blog
<webbb82> oh i take it ur using it for twitter or facebook  sorry
<Tallken> yes :)
<webbb82> identi.ca  never heard of that one
<BUGabundo> webbb82: best SN and µblog around
<webbb82> im checkin it out rite now
<Tallken> webbb82: Identi.ca is a free/libre Twitter clone, with its source code published under AGPLv3
<BUGabundo> UI Freeze in place for Karmic
<BUGabundo> there we go
<BUGabundo>   Membership entitles you to the following benefits:
<BUGabundo> +  * Voting privileges to confirm Ubuntu [[CommunityCouncil|Community Council]] nominations.
<BUGabundo> cool!!
<BUGabundo> finaly something I like to look forward
<webbb82> wait membership to what
<IdleOne> ubuntu community
<IdleOne> BUGabundo: is a big wig :P
<webbb82> oh
<BUGabundo> !membership | webbb82
<ubottu> webbb82: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<webbb82> head honcho
<IdleOne> webbb82: anybody can become a member. provided the council approves you
<webbb82> so if i were to be reporting bug reports , being active in forums and such
<IdleOne> then you get a cool member/ubuntu cloak and a @ubuntu.com email addy and you can vote on certain things and have a say in what goes on in ubuntu and it's direction
<IdleOne> webbb82: yup
<IdleOne> read that link it gives you all the info
<webbb82> oooo neat   i like power
<IdleOne> it is not about power
<IdleOne> it's about wanting to be a part of something bigger then you and giving back
<webbb82> i know lol
<webbb82> power is nice though
<IdleOne> depends how it is used
<webbb82> aahh tooshea
<IdleOne> Ubuntu seems to be fair about the way it is used
<mostafa_> is there anyone who knows parted magic to back up?
<IdleOne> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mostafa_> is there anyone who knows parted magic for back up?
<webbb82> mostafa_: maybe you should check out ubuntu channel
<mostafa_> webbb82: I check there too but there is no response unfortunately
<webbb82> mostafa_: ha i know the feeling
<webbb82> pretty discouraging with 1000 people and not one person to help
<mostafa_> anybody works with clonezilla for drive imaging?
<plagerism> ughh, what broke my systems today?  everything linked agains nvidia-glx is broken(segfaults)
<webbb82> i want to join the testing team
<webbb82> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testing   this is where rite
<Dr[E]aM> i heard alpha 6 is coming out. release date?
<mostafa_> anyone know the basic steps of using clonezilla for imaging
<mostafa_> ?
<Nattgew> Alpha 6 on the 17th
<webbb82> im downloading the karmic daily  but i judst looked at the file name and the name is karmic-alernate-i386.iso
<Nattgew> I've noticed that the karmic images are all named like that... very helpful when you're downloading different kinds of karmic...
<webbb82> ok i just wanted to make sure i downloaded the rite file
<plagerism> webb alternative is the none livecd version of the install
<plagerism> or at least it used to be
<Spike1506> anyone knows if the latest avaible ati drivers work with the latest alpha? i wanna test it but since i have a ati card i would like to know before i gonna test :p
<BluesKaj> well, for what it's worth , I managed to find a driver that gives me my old frame rates and DRI+3D acceleration on 64 bit with nvidia geforce 7600 GT , the driver is available at nvidia.com , but one has to stop X  with "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop" , command then sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.36-pkg2.run , all at the tty prompt
<BluesKaj> anyway i copied all this into my CLI cmnds file , for future reference
<mac_v> Spike1506: ati here ;) , works better than jaunty \o/
<Spike1506> mac_v, with the closed source drivers?
<mac_v> just the drivers which come with the system , nothing fancy
<mac_v> Spike1506: oh , i use xorg edgers ppa too :p
 * Spike1506 needs to closed source ones for 3D.
<mac_v> the radeon stuff is still not proper
<BluesKaj> well, my graphics went into the toilet after installing 64 bit , some research helped me find the solution
<Spike1506> wanna share it BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> Spike1506, read above
<Spike1506> ty
<Spike1506> bbl now
<BluesKaj> Spike1506, if you have a 7 series nvidia card, this driver is the one , NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.36-pkg2.ru
 * Spike1506 has ati
<BluesKaj> ru=run
<Spike1506> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<Spike1506> OpenGL version string: 2.1.8918
<Spike1506> anyways, gota go now, sorry and thanks for the ifno
<BluesKaj> so do I but it's an onboard x200 which disabled in the BIOS
<wastrel> hi
<mac_v> !hi | wastrel
<wastrel> my touchpad had 2 finger scrolling in jaunty
<ubottu> wastrel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<wastrel> but in koala i don't have it
<mac_v> was set it from the prefs
<mac_v> wastrel: ^
<wastrel> hrm i had both 2 finger and edge scrolling in jaunty
<wastrel> seems i can only set one or the other in koala
<mac_v> wastrel: yeah  , everyone is complaining about it :) , now its either or ;p
<wastrel> it's horrible ;__;
<Mike1> i hope Karmic gets a lot more stable before the release -_-
<Mike1> crash manager is my most „used” app :D
<plagerism> Okay something between libc6-i686_2.10.1-0ubuntu9_i386 and libc6-i686_2.10.1-0ubuntu11_i386 broke libgl provided by nvidia-glx-18*
<jpds> Mike1: Really? Haven't had that many crases there.
<jpds> here*
<plagerism> I have had lots, but they are generally not show stoppers for me
<plagerism> except for this libc6-i686 thing this morning
<Mike1> netbook-launcher eats 20% CPU sometimes
<Mike1> killing it solves the problem (it somehow automatically restarts)
<wastrel> mac_v: thanks for the info.
<wastrel> both was better :/
<webbb82> im doing the install rite now  do i want to encrypt my home directory??????
<Mike1> sometimes „sreadahead“ (why would i need that anyway?) eats 100% after start for some minutes
<mac_v> Mike1: yup , mee toooooo
<mac_v> thats for every new kernel update
<Mike1> oh, good to know
<webbb82> so i should enrcypt my home dir
<Mike1> but man-page of it says that it’s for SSDs
<Nattgew> webbb82 it makes it more secure but it may slow it down a little bit
<mac_v> Mike1: its to refresh the files that need to be called during boot
<webbb82> Nattgew: im on a aspire one netbook  i need all the power i can get
<Nattgew> I haven't encrypted mine, I just have one folder encrypted
<webbb82> ok i didnt think so
<plagerism> I like the ecryptfs-private
<plagerism> I put it in a dropbox share
<plagerism> So I have the same encrypted files available wherever I go on all my computers
<Nattgew> there's an idea...
<wastrel> i will make a bug
<David-T> aren't there enough already?
<swtaarrs> is there a way to change which mixer channels are controlled by my hardware volume buttons?
<swtaarrs> the sound prefs seem to be completely redone and they've lost a lot of functionality in the process
<BUGabundo> so nautilus is borked :(
<wastrel> gpointing-device-settings
<wastrel> ^^^ re-enable 2 finger scroll with edge scroll
<wastrel> thanks once again gnome for removing settings
<webbb82> having some troubloe getting my broadcom wifi going
<Nattgew> webbb82 what kind of card do you have?
<webbb82> bcm4312
<webbb82> i was in hardware devices and activating the driver and it froze
<webbb82> i also tried the other sta one and it did nothing
<Nattgew> just the devices window froze?
<webbb82> i got it
<webbb82> there were two drivers a sta one and another the sta one is working
<Nattgew> good... I think I noticed that oo
<webbb82> ya thanks thougth, oh and i can tell a differance between this and alpha 5
<Nattgew> is that a good thing or a bad thing?
<webbb82> nice loggin ubuntu logo thing
<Nattgew> with the progress bar?
<webbb82> see if there are any system updates
<webbb82> what would happebn if i ckecked pre-realeased  updates
<webbb82> backports
<Nattgew> I'm guessing nothing different...
<webbb82> 12 updates available
<webbb82> a bash update
<webbb82> sorry bout all this chattin but as far as  reporting bug reports is there any software that can help to file bugs
<Nattgew> apport tends to automatically come up when things crash
<drs305> and if not apport-bug or ubuntu-bug
<drs305> Just type it into a terminal.
<laz0r> hi, I just accidently changed a bug from Triaged to Fix Commited on Launchpad, and now I can't change it back!
<laz0r> maybe someone could take a look?
<laz0r> it this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/e2fsprogs/+bug/427822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427822 in e2fsprogs "fsck says last write time in future" [Critical,Fix committed]
<Ayla> hello
<BUGabundo> hey Ayla
<Ayla> I found a bug on my karmic amd64
<Ayla> http://crapouillou.net/~paul/fuseauhoraire.png
<Nattgew> laz0r: Triaged is not an option in that field...
<Ayla> that's what I get when I go in the date & hour configuration panel
<laz0r> Nattgew: well, i am pretty sure it said triaged
<BUGabundo> Ayla: only one ?
<BUGabundo> :)
<laz0r> i clicked on the triaged field because i wondered if it then would tell what triaged means
<Nattgew> laz0r... yeah, I think you're right. you could try #ubuntu-bugs
<Ayla> BUGabundo: no, I also have to fsck my main HDD every boot, but that's another story
<BUGabundo> eheh
<Ayla> I think I'll move back to 9.04
<BUGabundo> oh why?
<Ayla> I installed karmic this morning, I already have lots of bugs
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> well its DEVEL
<guntbert> Ayla: what do you expect from an alpha software - except bugs ?
<Ayla> heh
<Ayla> it's to be released in one month, I through it'd be already quite stable
<guntbert> Ayla: make that 7 weeks - and look at the designation ALPHA
<laz0r> nobody is answering in #ubuntu-bugs, should i leave a note on the bug that i changed it by accident?
<Ayla> guntbert: I know what ALPHA means
<Nattgew> laz0r I would wait a bit, if no one answers then yes leave a comment
<guntbert> Ayla: :-)  but why were you surprised to find bugs? what else could be the reason to start that version now? (besides curiosity of course :-)
<Ayla> guntbert: well, the hour & date panel has been here for years, it's strange it's broken now
<guntbert> Ayla: there are several bug reports on that - search on LP for #406211
<lia1238> Touchpad tap doesn't work in alpha5. Can anyone with a laptop and touchpad confirm this?
<jadams_> hey, whoever else was having problems with flash in karmic
<jadams_> arvind_khadri, you were, right?
<jadams_> I just did a locate flashplugin
<jadams_> and rm'd almost anything I found
<jadams_> and started up firefox
<jadams_> and it worked flawlessly
<arvind_khadri> jadams_, yes
<guntbert> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/406211
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406211 in gnome-system-tools "time-admin crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Medium,Triaged]
<Nattgew> lia1238 mine has tapped fine
<Tallken> hum
<Tallken> ?? ipmasq
<Tallken> ! ipmasq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipmasq
<lia1238> maybe my wacom affecting my touchpad's tab.
<Tallken> ZOMG 503 on ubuntuforums
<Tallken> forums are back
<Tallken> :p
<wastrel> hi
<lia1238> How do I install ccsm?
<drs305> A more complete settings manager would be: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<drs305> Unless you are referring to that, in which case: there ya go.
<lia1238> drs305, i tried that, it wasn't found.
<lia1238> i tried enabling universe and multiverse
<lia1238> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release
<drs305> Yes, it should be in universe. Had the correct spelling/hyphenation?
<Nattgew> lia1238 that's just an authentication error
<Nattgew> it should find the package fine
<Nattgew> try an apt-get update again...
<drs305> You can also go into the Repository settings of Synaptic, Authentication tab, untick the ftp authentication and it will ask you the next time you run apt-get update.
<drs305> You might be able to overwrite it with this:  sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 437D05B5
<BUGabundo> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<arvind_khadri> !gpgerr | drs305
<ubottu> drs305: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<arvind_khadri> drs305, easy to use :)
<drs305> hehe
<drs305> Of course, each repository has it's own key so the bot entry won't work for others.
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/391035
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391035 in aptitude "aptitude stops displaying downloads" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> still nobody on this one ? :s
<nemo> ugh
<nemo> some recent change to nvidia completely screwed up my display
<nemo> -173 doesn't work at all, with either the .28 or .31 kernels
<nemo> but the .185.36 version in the -180 line just crashes on me
<nemo> this is with a clean xorg.conf generated by nvidia's config tool
<nemo> unfortunately prior versions in the -180 line seem to have been removed :(
<nemo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 LE] (rev a1)
<nemo> and  dpkg-reconfiger xserver-xorg just exits
<nemo> doesn't even try generating a generic xorg.conf for use by nv
<W9ZEB-Lars> is the Intel GMA 500 supported by Karmic?
<bucky> W9ZEB-Lars, http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=66eb4e88fccc602ac0ac499c87a29f54&t=1253406
<W9ZEB-Lars> bucky: thanks for the link.  I had been looking for something like that.
<gbs-wes> just did an update and it broke my nvidia drivers :( all that i saw that updated was bash, mysql, and firefox3.5/xulrunner stuff. weird.
<gbs-wes> i can't even go back to an old nvidia driver and have it work
#ubuntu+1 2010-09-13
<duffydack> cool
<BUGabundo> anyone ever upgrade a SSD firmware? mine is a kingston but they link to intel site :S
<yofel_> I upgraded mine 3 times, but that was pretty straight forward with instructions from the OCZ fourms
<BUGabundo> :\
<BUGabundo> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/detail_desc.aspx?agr=&ProductID=&DwnldID=18363&strOss=&OSFullName=&lang=eng
<BUGabundo> I'm reading this
<BUGabundo> kingston linking to intel http://www.kingston.com/support/ssdnow/m_firmware.asp
<cobra-the-joker> hey there every one ... how can i change the login screen in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<yofel> BUGabundo: well, if it uses the intel chipset then that might actually make sense
<BUGabundo> now idea
<cobra-the-joker> any body her
<cobra-the-joker> here *
<Sir_Brizz> depends
<cobra-the-joker> Sir_Brizz , i want to change the gdm theme in ubuntu 10.10
<cobra-the-joker> how can i ?
<Sir_Brizz> that is something i do not know how to do in gnome :)
<cobra-the-joker> too bad :(
<Sir_Brizz> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-tweak-in-ubuntu-10-04lucid-lynx.html#more-5496
<coz_> hey guys... anyone experiencing slow scroll withing firefox bookmarks  ...ccsm  etc ?
<coz_> must be mesa libraries or somethings
<coz_> even in the menus....it is slow
<julian-> I'm trying to boot Meerkat on a MacBook Pro and it seems to be getting stuck at a black screen with a flashing _
<julian-> Any ideas?
<alex_mayorga> julian-: nouveau.modeset=0
<alex_mayorga> maybe?
<alex_mayorga> macbooks have nvidia cards, right?
<julian-> alex_mayorga: To be clearer, I mean from the AMD DVD
<julian-> alex_mayorga: Mine does, though I think the latest ones are ATI ones
<alex_mayorga> try to add that on grub2
<alex_mayorga> did the trick for the nvidia card on my vaio
<julian-> alex_mayorga: I have no idea how to do that
<alex_mayorga> julian-: when booting press shift
<alex_mayorga> then select the top most entry and pres 'e'
<julian-> alex_mayorga: Doesn't work
<alex_mayorga> julian-: do you mean even after adding that after splash, nothing?
<julian-> I dont get a splash
<coz_> is it possible to install the official nvidia driver yet?
<julian-> I get a little keyboard icon and = a little guy inside a circle, then a black screen
<julian-> alex_mayorga: *
<alex_mayorga> julian-: press a key when you see the keyboard icon
<alex_mayorga> then select your language
<alex_mayorga> F6 and pick nomodeset there
<julian-> alex_mayorga: (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failee: Input/output error
<alex_mayorga> are the tiny scroll bars now default?
<alex_mayorga> julian-: sorry that's beyond my current knowledge
<julian-> Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<julian-> Hmm
<julian-> alex_mayorga: Was I just meant to try nomodeset?
<alex_mayorga> julian-: picking that one would theoretically use plain vanilla graphics
<alex_mayorga> julian-: assuming graphics was the problem
 * julian- realises he will just end up buying a copy of Windows 7
<alex_mayorga> julian-: maybe USB would go better https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<julian-> alex_mayorga: Eh, the insanity of trying to make those under OS X..
<alex_mayorga> julian-: don't have Lucid handy?
<julian-> Nope
<alex_mayorga> julian-: can you pick the "check CD option"
<alex_mayorga> julian-: maybe it's not quite right
<julian-> alex_mayorga: I get stuck on the same screen
<alex_mayorga> julian-: sorry, can't help much
<Sir_Brizz> what kind of computer is this?
<alex_mayorga> julian-: stick around, maybe someone else knows better
<dk12548> whenever i logout my secreen go black and nothing i can do except manual restart. any help
<dk12548> is there anyone here
<dk12548> :((
<dk12548> :'(
<myk_robinson> Using Ubuntu 10.10 beta on an Asus K50IJ laptop. Still cant get any output through the headphones.Ideas for troubleshooting?
<myk_robinson> alsa lists the sound as HDA Intel VIA VT1708S
<i_is_broke> anyone else having issues with belkin usb wireless adapter. i believe it is called a basic N-150
<i_is_broke> shows up in lsusb
<Tsims> does anyone know if the ubuntu one music store is down?
<Tsims> it wont load in my rhythmbox
<Tsims> please help! When i try to connect the ubuntuone music store in a terminal using "sudo ulsdtool -c" I get an error message
<Tsims> Oops, an error ocurred:
<Tsims> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Tsims> Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Process /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon exited with status 1
<soreau> Will maverick feature r300g by default for appropriate hardware?
<raymondjtoth> hi
<raymondjtoth> any news when 1010 comming out
<raymondjtoth> when dose 1010 come out in
<red2kic> raymondjtoth: 1010 comes out on 10/10
<raymondjtoth> ok ty
<red2kic> !10.10 | raymondjtoth
<ubottu> raymondjtoth: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Starcraftmazter> does anyone know what version of the ATI prop. driver is in 10.10?
<lotuspsychje> any happy maverick testers?
<lotuspsychje> im running 64 bit on solid state drive
<jpds> I'm happy with maverick.
<lotuspsychje> me too
<lotuspsychje> its the best version ive tested so far
<lotuspsychje> even on beta
<lotuspsychje> jpds: did you see youtube maverick on SSD drives
<lotuspsychje> really crazy speeds
<jpds> No, but I know about SSDs.
<lotuspsychje> too bad they kinda expensive
<lotuspsychje> my system halt4 sec on maverick
<bogdomania> cheers guys... are the new fonts still available for 10.10? on launchpad, or somewhere else ?
<lotuspsychje> not sure bogdomania, where can i check
<bogdomania> check for what?
<lotuspsychje> new fonts
<lotuspsychje> hi gezenenci
<gezegenci> hi
<lotuspsychje> 10.10 beta rocks
<lotuspsychje> you should try it
<gezegenci> ok :D
<lotuspsychje> its all working here
<gezegenci> 10.10 reached only beta ?
<gezegenci> beta 2 ?
<gezegenci> 3 ?
<lotuspsychje> october full
<gezegenci> ok
<gezegenci> thanks
<Pelo> evening folks,  is there a beta available as a live cd yet ?
<bogdomania> yes..
<lotuspsychje> yes pelo
<Pelo> 64bit ?
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> running atm
<bogdomania> yes,64 bit
<bogdomania> same here :)
<lotuspsychje> superfast
<lotuspsychje> boot and shutdown speeds arenice
<Pelo> stable enough to give it a try ? I'M just wondering if the problem with pci parrallele cards is sorted out
<lotuspsychje> wich card did u have issue on pelo?
<bogdomania> Pelo, stable, yes.. the only crash i had was with rhythmbox, without the codecs installed
<Pelo> netmios pci parrallele port card,  hasn't worked ince 9.04 , two different computers , 32 and 64 bit , most annoying , specialy since my newer computer has no parrallele port on it
<lotuspsychje> i think its very stable too bogdomania
<bogdomania> yeah, there are still things to be done...
<lotuspsychje> pelo deff. worth a try
<bogdomania> but, overall it is usable :)
<lotuspsychje> agree
<Pelo> I'll wait for the official to install but I thought it might be worth a try if I can get it as a live cd , just to check it out
<lotuspsychje> yeah do
<Pelo> headding to the website right now
<lotuspsychje> http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/5618/screenshot2gu.png
<Pelo>  lotuspsychje from your theme I'M gonna guess you are about 13
<Pelo> ...
<lotuspsychje> lol im 33
<lotuspsychje> but i do fool around yeah
<bogdomania> too much green :)
<lotuspsychje> i like green
 * Pelo is still running the ambiance theme
<Pelo> it is rather flashy
<bogdomania> i have the default theme, with a boring wallpaper :)
<lotuspsychje> i like monochrome stuff like inks2 google in terminal
<lotuspsychje> lol bogdomania
<lotuspsychje> links2
<Pelo> I got a nice wall paper , sea scape with a lighthouse
<bogdomania> lotuspsychje, i want functionality not eye-candy... i used opensuse with kde 4.x for some time..
<lotuspsychje> lets see it :p
<bogdomania> nice looking, but dolphin was unstable
<lotuspsychje> bogdomania: well i use full desktop effects and compiz cubes..
<lotuspsychje> i love eye candy
<bogdomania> i don`t .. waste of time and resources
<dooglus> I love mouth candy
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> compiz runs by default bogdomania, you you disable then?
<Pelo> kind of a big file, hold on , uploading as we speak
<lotuspsychje> cool
<bogdomania> no, it doesn`t...
<bogdomania> once you install proprietary video drivers it does (in my case, nVidia)
<bogdomania> maybe on intel..not sure
<Pelo> lotuspsychje, depends on your specs,  the installer will try to enable it if possible
<lotuspsychje> well my story was diff on maverick, it all worked by default
<Pelo> my desktop http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/2820/capturexq.png
<bogdomania> you have intel graphic chip then..
<bogdomania> do you really need all that sys Monitor crap ?
<lotuspsychje> pretty nice pelo
<lotuspsychje> i like it
 * Pelo 's got one of them new fangled cpu with the gpu inside it 
<bogdomania> intel
<Pelo> I like it too,  I tend to go for wallpapers with lots of sky in it
<Pelo> bogdomania, intel icore 560
<lotuspsychje> is that superkaramba pelo?
<bogdomania> yes, only intel had this crazy ideea
<bogdomania> the only thing is missing atm for linux are good quality games...
<Pelo> not sure what you mean lotuspsychje ,  it works well enough , I have the cube enabled ,and I tried some of the menu animations like fire and the likes,  it works
<lotuspsychje> well as you say bogdomania yesterday someone says to me he could run any game in ubuntu lol
<bogdomania> lotuspsychje, that`s a lie.
<lotuspsychje> pelo: the system specs on the rightisnt that superkaramba
<Pelo> can'T even run games from 1994 on wine
<bogdomania> Pelo, superkaramba is a kde app. for desktop widgets
<bogdomania> & themes
<lotuspsychje> bogdomania: thats what i told him too: i wanna see mafia running on ubuntu lol
<bogdomania> :)
<lotuspsychje> mafia2
<Pelo> lotuspsychje, oh , no that just conky
<lotuspsychje> aha tnx pelo
<bogdomania> mafia 2 runs slow on a gtx 465 with physx activated :D
<bogdomania> on win7 x64
<Pelo> lotuspsychje, conly is very configurable,  the one Ihave now is a script from gnome-looks.org ,  conky colours I think
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> tnx for hint pelo
<lotuspsychje> if you gonna try mafia on wine lol...
<Pelo> the clock is from cairo dock , fyi
<lotuspsychje> gonna crash badly
<bogdomania> 0 A.D is coming :D
<lotuspsychje> somebody gave me linux multiplayer title yesterday
<lotuspsychje> forgot name
<bogdomania> planeshift?
<lotuspsychje> something with cube
<bogdomania> regnum online?
<bogdomania> assault cube
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<bogdomania> saurbraten?
<lotuspsychje> assault cube
<bogdomania> nice game
<lotuspsychje> any good?
<Gobe> Hi guys =) I just installed 10.10, and well.. bluetooth is totally ofline, any ideas where to start solving this?
<bogdomania> a clone of C.S
<lotuspsychje> ill have to try that
<Pelo> wasn'T there a linux game live dvd  last year or the year before ? with about 20 games on it
<lotuspsychje> gaming on linux is always tricky
<bogdomania> no it isn`t :D
<bogdomania> for native clients
<head_victim> Urban Terror is my pick of the games for linux.
<lotuspsychje> i mean forbig grafix stuff
<bogdomania> try Enemy Territory : Quake Wars   :D works like a charm
 * Pelo isn'T realy a gamer , but he's becoming geekier by the day 
<bogdomania> Quake 4 & Doom 3 the asme
<lotuspsychje> lol pelo
<bogdomania> the same*
<Pelo> I'M running my old computer as a headless winxp box using vnc to access it ,  just because I pre-ordered the new ipod touch and I need itune 10 to use it ...
<lotuspsychje> gobe: check startup programs if bluetooth is enabled
<lotuspsychje> isnt there an itunes alternative?
<bogdomania> songbird .. i think..
<Pelo> not to register the ipod
<lotuspsychje> ah ic
<Pelo> and they don'T develop songbird for linux anymore
<Gobe> lotuspsychje: yes it is
<bogdomania> Gobe, try in the term.  hcitool scan
<Gobe> and if I start pref->bluetooth it just says no adapter available
<bogdomania> usb or built-in ?
<bogdomania> the adapter?
<Gobe> hcitools comes up empty... nothing
<lotuspsychje> you sure your drivers are recognized gobe?
<Gobe> builtin
<Gobe> broadcom sta, i think
<bogdomania> lspci
<Gobe> governs that too
<lotuspsychje> broadcom STA i had to install manually (wifi)
<bogdomania> 3rd part driv.
<bogdomania> i had an acer with that chip
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> goto synaptic
<lotuspsychje> and install STA drivers
<Gobe> http://pastebin.com/ykkm5fdK
<lotuspsychje> bcmwl-kernel-source
<Gobe> ->lspci
<bogdomania> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/broadcom-sta
<bogdomania> it is listed.. so.. install it :D
<Gobe> I think i have that now...  from Additional drivers..  there where two choices STA and BC43xx
<lotuspsychje> yes
<Gobe> And I took STA
<lotuspsychje> take STA only
<Gobe> should I try the other one for just in case
<lotuspsychje> no
<Gobe> k
<lotuspsychje> i had to manually install it cause had no internet
<Ian_corne> My google-chrome doesn't load css anymore
<lotuspsychje> you could try a chrome reinstall
<bogdomania> that browser is really a no use app.. ugly, buggy.. (no offence, mate)
<bogdomania> use firefox
<Gobe> shouldn't that bluethooth be showing on lspci?
<lotuspsychje> i dont like it either bogdomania
<Pelo> doesn'T matchyour theme ?
<Pelo> :-)
<bogdomania> Gobe, lspci lists the pci not drivers
<bogdomania> try with modprobe if you installed the driver
<Gobe> kernel/net/bluetooth/bluetooth.ko
<Gobe> kernel/net/bluetooth/l2cap.ko
<Gobe> kernel/net/bluetooth/sco.ko
<Gobe> kernel/net/bluetooth/rfcomm/rfcomm.ko
<Gobe> kernel/net/bluetooth/bnep/bnep.ko
<Gobe> kernel/net/bluetooth/cmtp/cmtp.ko
<Gobe> kernel/net/bluetooth/hidp/hidp.ko
<Gobe> sorry for paste, but was so short
<bogdomania> we got the point.. we don`t need the console output, try locating the broadcom driver
<bogdomania> or sta, wth
<Gobe> erm.. =) how?
<bogdomania> try again with $hcitool scan
<lotuspsychje> i would go for a reboot and try to connect your blutooth device
<Gobe> no such device
<Gobe> 2 times rebooted already.. it was in some lauchpad entry
<bogdomania> Gobe,  read this in spare time.. http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-1047765.html
<bogdomania> as a loyal linux user :D
<Gobe> lsmod says that bluetooth is running..?
<lotuspsychje> whats the device you wanna connect gobe?
<lotuspsychje> cellphone?
<Gobe> just the bluetooth.. mouse actually
<lotuspsychje> is bluetooth enabled on your bios?
<Gobe> yes :)
<lotuspsychje> ok
<bogdomania> Gobe, you want to use a mouse via bluetooth?
<Gobe> yep
<lotuspsychje> lol
<bogdomania> and that mouse doesn`t have some bluetooth adapter?
<Gobe> but it says that there is no bluetooth =)
<bogdomania> a specific one?
<lotuspsychje> what brand is that gobe
<Gobe> logitech mx700 with dinovo
<Gobe> it works ok =) it worked 1h ago with pinguy os
<Gobe> 2-3h ago
<bogdomania> Gobe, in th ebox the mouse was, you didn`t find a bluetooth adapter for the mouse? a small one, to be used with that mouse
<bogdomania> ?
<Gobe> there is actually a docking for recharge that has bluetooth dongle in it.. but I prefer the laptops own
<lotuspsychje> thats the strangest thing ive heard
<Gobe> because that way I do not have to plug it in, and carry it with me
<bogdomania> right.. so using plane bluetooth the mouse is functional
<Gobe> mouse is ok
<lotuspsychje> a mouse connecting pc's bluetooth
<Gobe> no. because there is no bluetooth
<bogdomania> di you have an external Bluetooth adapter? to try it?
<Gobe> it is loaded, but it says "no device available
<Gobe> k
<lotuspsychje> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191107
<lotuspsychje> bluetooth usb dongle
<Gobe> ok.. now works
<Gobe> =)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Gobe> but pref-bluetooth still says no bluetooth
<Gobe> that logitechs own dongle mouse pair just worked with no problems
<bogdomania> i have pokemon pijamas :D
<Gobe> i think the problem is in that applet or some where else
<lotuspsychje> lol bogdomania
<Gobe> hcitool still says no device
<bogdomania> then, no device is available :)
<lotuspsychje> why dont you install bluetooth settings
<lotuspsychje> from ubuntu software center
<lotuspsychje> a mouse will not show as device
<bogdomania> mine works
<bogdomania> now.. all by default
<lotuspsychje> mine too
<Gobe> the dongle isnt showing... it says, no device as in no bluetooth chip is avail
<bogdomania> just pluged in the adapter..and voila!
<Gobe> adapters are missing
<Pelo> Gobe, is the adapter usb ? lsusb to see what is connected
<bogdomania> it might be worth rebooting? if you installed the boadcom driver
<lotuspsychje> blueman bluetooth manager
<Gobe> lsusb is now showing dinovo, but I think that is the dongle is just plugged in
<lotuspsychje> bluewho
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> why you need the dongle to showup if the mouse works
<Gobe> lotuspsychje: because it only works with that logitechs recharger, I dont wanna carry that around :)
<Pelo> gonna try 10.10 cd
<Gobe> blueman is not starting.. first it says cannot connect to blueZ (something) and now it is not starting at all
<Pelo> brb
<lotuspsychje> think you lost me there
<lotuspsychje> does your mouse work or not
<Gobe> lotuspsychje: yes.
<lotuspsychje> so whats the problem then
<Gobe> lotuspsychje: it works only with that rechargers usb dongle.. not with the build in one.. And either of those are not showing in bluetoogh manager
<Gobe> hcitool is not finding anything
<Gobe> and now I basically have two dongles in this
<lotuspsychje> i dont think dongles showup in bluetooth devices
<Gobe> no it doesnt, but it doesnt start to find other devices before it can find the dongle
<lotuspsychje> wb peloµ
<Pelo> no joy, still can'T print, I guess I'll be setting up the winxp box as a print server as well
<Pelo> peloµ ? are you calling me small ?
<lotuspsychje> lol
 * Pelo is not small , he is average
<lotuspsychje> the average french guy
<Pelo> that makes me Pelo~
<Pelo> french canadian
<lotuspsychje> even better
<Pelo> I gues syou got thagt frm my screenshot ? good catch
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> i like that accent
<bullgard4> [Maverick] I entered '~$ ubuntu-bug gnome-media'. I am surprised: A window "Bug-Buddy" opens. Is it a new feature of maverick hat ubuntu-bug opens bug-buddy?
<Pelo> lotuspsychje,  it is my great regret that the irc protocol will not allow Pélo as a nick
<lotuspsychje> lol pelo
<lotuspsychje> did you see bon cop bad cop pelo
<Gobe> I think I have to reboot... this looks like it is going down soon
<Pelo> lotuspsychje, no I haven'T I've been told it's good but I didn'T get around to it
<lotuspsychje> nice french canadian movie
<Pelo> lotuspsychje, Belgique ?
<lotuspsychje> oui
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Pelo> :-)
<Pelo> last Quebec movie I've seen and enjoyed was "Nitro" , kind of a Quebec action flic not bad actualy
<lotuspsychje> didnt see it, ill grab it :p
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> when girls talk quebec..makes it hot to watch
<Pelo> I guess that to you it's exotic,  but not to me
<lotuspsychje> really
<lotuspsychje> its funny lol
<Pelo> I've never realy liked comedies from Quebec , they kind they generaly do here isn'T my cup of tea ,  I like cerebral stuff ,  like Sol
<lotuspsychje> its mixed action comedy
<lotuspsychje> i liked it
<Pelo> which is why I avoided it to start but what the heck
<lotuspsychje> u on maverick live now?
<Pelo> I know I'M not gonna be watching CRAZY anytime soon,  an internet freind from israel saw it , was so happy to tell me he was going to see a movie from quebec,  came back bitching about damn family dramas
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Pelo> no , I booted back lucid, I just tried maverick to see if the printer would work
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> isnt there an easy way backing up drivers from synaptic?
<Pelo> it's the oddest thing,  it works perfectly with pre 9,04 release,  and on non-debian live cds, I tried opensuse and I fedora no problem
<Pelo> you mean device drivers ?
<lotuspsychje> yeah like wifi alternate drivers
<lotuspsychje> put on usb stick from synaptic or something
<Pelo> not sure you can backup stuff like that
<lotuspsychje> now i had to search pool/main on the livecd
<Gobe> ok.. I got somewhere. dunno if it helps but when /etc/init.d/bluetooth start -> and after that status it says it is not running
<Gobe> so, basically it doesnt start properly
<Pelo> Gobe, try sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart see if that helps
<lotuspsychje> might check jockey logs too
<Gobe> no it did not. I even tried the force-reload, but no go
<Pelo> Gobe, do the logs say anytyhing ?  system and error mostly
<Pelo> syslog and messages I mean
<Gobe> where where those logs again?
<Pelo> /var/logs but there is a log viewer in menu > system > admin , if you are using gnome
<Pelo> assuming it is still there in maverick
<lotuspsychje> i asked in main pelo: aptoncd to backup stuff
<Gobe> yea, still here with tenten,
<Pelo> apt on cd just makes .... on cd repositories . sort of
<Gobe> what I try to look for here?
<Pelo> lol Gobe  I love it , tenten instead of maveric
<Gobe> =D
<Pelo> Gobe, from the bottom up,  look for bluetooth see if any error msg is associated,  I assumeyou won'T need to read further up then your last reboot
<Gobe> blueman-mechanism: Exiting
<Pelo> google that bitch
 * Pelo thinks this is a meme that should probably stay dead
<lotuspsychje> lol
 * Pelo is just staying up checking the ups website for change in his ipod delivery status
<Gobe> HA! GOTCHA :D
<Gobe> it works
<bullgard4> [Maverick] I entered '~$ ubuntu-bug gnome-media'. I am surprised: A window "Bug-Buddy" opens. Is it a new feature of maverick hat ubuntu-bug opens bug-buddy?
<Gobe> rfkill list showed that hp-bluethooth wash "soft blocked" -- Dunno what it means, i told it to unblock it, and voila
<Gobe> now deamon works, and everything. incl moude
<Pelo> Gobe, congradulations, you have acheive the level of 1337 h4x0rs
<Gobe> mouse
<Gobe> :P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Gobe> maybe lucky s0n0f4biach :P
<Pelo> don'T get smug , that's two levels higher
<Gobe> :D
<Gobe> should this be put up somewhere...
<Gobe> other thing, is there any reason why ATI drivers are not anymore on restricted drivers, should it be installed manually?
<Gobe> or left alone
<lotuspsychje> nextleft alone if compiz works
<lotuspsychje> mine worked by default
<lotuspsychje> ati
<Gobe> compiz works fine =)
<lotuspsychje> did u try compiz fusion icon
<Gobe> I put on those extra effects, and wobling windows are now in place..
<lotuspsychje> try ubuntu software center
<lotuspsychje> compiz manager
<lotuspsychje> and fusion icon
<Gobe> Maybe is should go report this bluethooth thingy to forums...?  If someone else has same problem. Because google came up zero help
<lotuspsychje> sure
<Gobe> yea, ill do that. Thanks 4 you guys again =)
 * Pelo grabs the gratitude and runs
<Gobe> can I ask Irc related question
<Pelo> slow night , go ahead
<Gobe> where I can register my name?
<Gobe> cant remember...
<Pelo>   /msg nickserv help
<Gobe> ty
<Pelo> np
<bullgard4> [Maverick] I entered '~$ ubuntu-bug gnome-media'. I am surprised: A window "Bug-Buddy" opens. Is it a new feature of maverick that ubuntu-bug opens bug-buddy?
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Lucid support in #ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule | Beta Released : See http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta | The Ubuntu font information can be found http://tinyurl.com/347wdr6
<bullgard4> [Maverick] I entered '~$ ubuntu-bug gnome-media'. I am surprised: A window "Bug-Buddy" opens. Is it a new feature of maverick that ubuntu-bug opens bug-buddy?
<coz_> bulldog98,  I think was also in lucid as I recall
<coz_> perhaps even before
<bullgard4_> Does the contents of your file ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs differ from mine http://pastebin.com/Ja7WQX9K ?
<lotuspsychje> same here bullguard4_
<bullgard4_> lotuspsychje: Thank you for your help.
<lotuspsychje> whats your issue bullguard4_?
<lotuspsychje> hi icqn
<icqn> hi
<bullgard4_> I found a folder »Templates« on my Ubuntu 10.04.1 computer and learned that is somewhere else on my Ubuntu 10.10 Beta computer.
<bullgard4_> lotuspsychje:  I found a folder »Templates« on my Ubuntu 10.04.1 computer and learned that is somewhere else on my Ubuntu 10.10 Beta computer.
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<icqn> I have installed maverick beta, from now I have a touch screen support with this kernel, but my touchpad does not has a right button support....
<lotuspsychje> and you cant find it?
<bullgard4_> lotuspsychje: After having found the file ~/.config/user-dirs.dir I can.
<lotuspsychje> okay cool :p
<bullgard4_> :-)
<lotuspsychje> bullguard4_: for the rest happy with maverick?
<lotuspsychje> icqn: didnt test touch support myself
<bullgard4_> lotuspsychje: Tilda is not performing all right. --  The distribution upgrade went smoothly.
<coz_> bulldog98,   I have tilda here as well and it definitly does not work properly on maverick
<lotuspsychje> bullguard4_:did you had to install alternate grafix drivers?
<bullgard4_> coz_: My nick is bullgard4_ .
<coz_> bulldog98, sorry
<bullgard4_> lotuspsychje: No.
<coz_> bullgard4,  that was for  you
<lotuspsychje> bullgard4_:compiz working fine?
<icqn> the software sources item has gone from the menu system->administration
<bullgard4_> coz_: I filed Launchpad bug report 635804. Please add a comment here.
<bullgard4_> lotuspsychje: I do not use compiz.
<lotuspsychje> ok so you disable them?
<bullgard4_> lotuspsychje: Yes.
<lotuspsychje> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/maverick/tilda/maverick
<lotuspsychje> thats yours bullgard4
<lenardk> Latest stable release of dbus is 1.4. Does anyone knows when and if it's going to be relesed for 10.10?
<bullgard4_> lotuspsychje: I just read https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/maverick/tilda/maverick but do not understand what do you mean by: "thats yours". ("Members of Ubuntu branches  can upload to this branch. But I am no member of this branch.)
<bullgard4_> icqn: I agree with you: "[14:31]    <icqn>    the software sources item has gone from the menu system->administration." But you can access this dialog window through Synaptic.
<bullgard4_> lotuspsychje: Kaffeine works out of the box.
<lotuspsychje> nice
<bullgard4_> lotuspsychje: Epiphany produced one time a kernel hickup.
<bullgard4_> lotuspsychje: I need to test Epiphany longer to find out more about that.
<lotuspsychje> i had no issues at all
<lotuspsychje> just the STA broadcom driver
<lotuspsychje> i had to install manually
<bullgard4_> lotuspsychje: VLC seems to work all right. But I did not test it thoroughly.
<lotuspsychje> vlc worksout fine here
<lotuspsychje> so does compiz eyecandy
<lotuspsychje> im very happy
<icqn> bullgard4, thanks
<bullgard4_> lotuspsychje: sshfs works okay here too.
<bullgard4_> Empathy still does not transfer files correctly.
<bullgard4_> But VoiP seems to be okay.
<bullgard4_> Firefox 3.6.9 still blurrs most small fonts.
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/2797/screenshotdwk.png
<lotuspsychje> strange
<bullgard4_> Looks like being in front of an aquarium.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> no blurrs here
<bullgard4_> Hm.
<lotuspsychje> you sure grafix card is properly installed
<lotuspsychje> no need for alternate drivers?
<lotuspsychje> u could test to try enable full desktop effects
<bullgard4_> lotuspsychje: Yes. For example Epiphany and Evolution are rendered crisply clean.
<lotuspsychje> yeah thats odd
<lotuspsychje> whats your screen res?
<bullgard4_> 1280 x 800
<lotuspsychje> same here
<lotuspsychje> cause on my desktop i got blurr too
<lotuspsychje> res @ 1900x1024
<bullgard4_> Audacious comes in a different skin. Not bad.
<lotuspsychje> maverick install was funny
<lotuspsychje> running 64bit bullgard4?
<bullgard4_> Resume from RAM works all right on almost all circumstances which I tested so far. But this applies to one computer only yet.
<bullgard4_> lotuspsychje: No. 32 bit
<lotuspsychje> 64bit here
<lotuspsychje> even flash works fine
<lotuspsychje> 720p movies run fine
<bullgard4_> lotuspsychje: I only tested 20 flash videos from Youtube. All played all right out of the box.
<JoshuaL> resume from ram works fast on my laptop :D
<bullgard4_> hehe
<bullgard4_> JoshuaL: I agree, it is now even faster than in Ubuntu 10.04.1.
<lotuspsychje> who needs vista anyway
<lotuspsychje> lol
<bullgard4_> me not.
<JoshuaL> it did not work in 10.04 iirc :d
<lotuspsychje> i think 10.04 was really buggy
<lotuspsychje> that wifi policy bug thing
<lotuspsychje> they fixed alot this time
<bullgard4_> lotuspsychje: All my WiFi needs were fulfilled in 10.04.1.
<lotuspsychje> okµ
<bullgard4_> lotuspsychje: Did you test Ubuntu One in 10.10 Beta yet?
<lotuspsychje> the grub boot file has changed names too right?
<lotuspsychje> no i dont use ubuntu one
<lotuspsychje> should i?
<bullgard4_> If you do not trust Canonical, you better don't.
<lotuspsychje> oklol
<lotuspsychje> i got many spare hd's to store stuff on
<bullgard4_> lotuspsychje: I did not look after Grub in detail. "It just works."
<bullgard4_> I am using external HDDs for similar purposes too.
<lotuspsychje> i dont need online storage
<lotuspsychje> maverick and ssd are perfect couple
<bullgard4_> lotuspsychje: May be new applications for Ubuntu ONE teamwork will arrive in due time.
<lotuspsychje> could be bullgard4 i should test more to see
<bullgard4_> lotuspsychje: Can you elaborate on "maverick and ssd are perfect couple".
<lotuspsychje> i got a solid state drive in my laptop bullgard4
<lotuspsychje> harddisk based on memory
<MikeChelen> hi, getting an error when running easy_install about "distributionnotfound" http://pastebin.com/wzEUsxgR
<lotuspsychje> bullgard4 look here
<lotuspsychje> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNJSiv4ZRJc
<lotuspsychje> and thats not even maverick
<lotuspsychje> 3sec lol
<bullgard4_> lotuspsychje: More important are other things. The operating system should not reprogram a memory cell of a FDD more than necessary.
<bullgard4_> s/more/more often/
<lotuspsychje> meaning u dont think its good idea to make ssd's?
<bullgard4_> lotuspsychje: Rather the opposite: SSDs are the future!
<lotuspsychje> totaly agree
<lotuspsychje> too bad they still expensive
<lotuspsychje> payed 100 dollar for 8gig
<lotuspsychje> sata
<javatexan> dude....I can't connect to smb servers in 10.10
<bullgard4_> lotuspsychje: When mentioning a price one should add the retrieve time and the reliablility and alsso if there is a clever algorithm not to re-program the same memory cell too often.
<javatexan> processor goes to 100% and i finally get word from gvfs that it cant get to the server
<lotuspsychje> whats your error javatexan
<lotuspsychje> yes true bullgard4
<lotuspsychje> they are stable as hell
<lotuspsychje> how do you connect to them javatexan
<javatexan> connect to server
<javatexan> hold on I will get the error....try again :)
<javatexan> i do windows share
<javatexan> gvfsd-smb goes to 100%
<javatexan> Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<javatexan> Please select another viewer and try again.
<lotuspsychje> dbus error hmm
<lotuspsychje> all drivers installed properly javatexan?
<javatexan> I tried a different file manager, same error
<javatexan> should be, yeah
<javatexan> been running ubuntu 9, 10.4 for about two years
<lotuspsychje> seems like there's a bug on that
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/gvfs/+bug/631960
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 631960 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Lucid) "Maverick images burned to usb key on lucid fail to boot - different syslinux version" [High,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> read fix11 javatexan
<lotuspsychje> latest maverick bugs website also interesting:
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick
<javatexan> lol, I know :)
<lotuspsychje> i need a coffee bbl
<javatexan> i hear ya, liquid inspiration
<the_dark_warrio> I've just upgraded from lucid, and I'm experiencing a very slow desktop. Running top shows that Xorg is consuming 20-30% of CPU. Is anyone experiencing this too?
 * bullgard4_ not
<chandru_in> Has anyone got Ubuntu one file sync to work on maverick?
<chandru_in> It worked fine for me on Lucid
<lotuspsychje> think i saw that bug on launchpad too cgandru_in
<kancerman> using netbook ubuntu maverick ... wanting to get the taskbar full of apps to 'favicon' style ... where can I get to that setup ??
<zfe> hello
<zfe> anybody had any luck installing 10.10 on a netbook?
<zfe> it seems that booting it from usb is impossible
<zfe> "no init found"
<zfe> even with the daily image
<jbroome> mine hung at 73% "installing packages" on my desktop
<AndrewMC> zfe: you using the netbook edition
<zfe> AndrewMC: yes
<AndrewMC> zfe: all i can say is that maybe you have a bad CD.... did you check MD5 and burn at a low speed?
<zfe> AndrewMC: i'm trying to install it from usb
<zfe> and it doesn't work
<AndrewMC> oh
<zfe> with unetbootin / ubuntu tool
<zfe> both from windows and debian
<AndrewMC> well did you check the MD5 of the iso before you made the flash drive?
<zfe> yes AndrewGee
<zfe> *andrewMC
<zfe> it seems it is a problem many people had
<zfe> that's why i was asking if anybody could succeed
<AndrewMC> well then it may be something they are working on fixing
<zfe> (and sorry for my english, i'm not a native speaker)
<lotuspsychje> check launchpad bugs website for netbook edition
<lotuspsychje> there are a few
<zfe> do you think that the normal version should work then?
<zfe> and can i add that cool GUI
<zfe> to the normal version?
<Tetsuo55> good day
<Tetsuo55> is there any way to change audio related settings?
<Tetsuo55> the audio sounds very bad when compared to windows7
<Tetsuo55> on the bright side, the audio can be far louder than windows7 ever could get it
<bjsnider> Tetsuo55, how do you mean it sounds bad?
<Tetsuo55> muddy and harsh sound, compared to clear and crisp
<bjsnider> alsamixer might give you a tone switch or something for that
<Tetsuo55> alsamixer changes are realtime?
<Tetsuo55> false alarm
<Tetsuo55> i guess tha tracks i tried are clipping or something
<Tetsuo55> i just tried my fav song for testing speakers and it shounds great, even at 100%
<olskolirc> anyone excited about maverick?
<EagleScreen_> I am using it right now
<lotuspsychje> yes oldskolirc
<lotuspsychje> 64 bit on ssd drive
<Tetsuo55> i hope the empathy and flash crashes get fixed before stable
<lotuspsychje> flash works nicely here tetsuo55
<EagleScreen_> for flash crashes I see it difficult in 64 bits
<Tetsuo55> im on x64
<Tetsuo55> it works, but once in a while ill get a crash message
<EagleScreen_> then get ready for 64 bits crashes
<Tetsuo55> flash is a such a pain :/
<EagleScreen_> is Adobe who has to fix it, making a good 64 bits release of flash
<EagleScreen_> web sites also could start to replace flash by other alternatives like html 5
<Tetsuo55> im happy with sites who do
<patdk-wk> heh, still can't even get windows 64bit flash
<perlsyntax> anyone have prob ith ubuntu 10.10 mouse probs?
<perlsyntax> is there a way to fix it
<lotuspsychje> not me perlsyntax
<perlsyntax> idon't haveprob on the desktop
<lotuspsychje> what prob?
<perlsyntax> i have a mouse prob on my ibm r50e after i boot up the livecd.
<lotuspsychje> no movement?
<perlsyntax> right
<lotuspsychje> usb mouse?
<lotuspsychje> cable?
<perlsyntax> nope
<lotuspsychje> wireless
<perlsyntax> it the mouse with the laptop.
<perlsyntax> no wireless
<lotuspsychje> serial mouse on laptop ok
<lotuspsychje> all laptop drivers are found?
<perlsyntax> my mouse is a round red button on my laptop
<lotuspsychje> did u check hardware
<perlsyntax> all my hardware should work
<lotuspsychje> round red button?
<perlsyntax> yes
<lotuspsychje> u mean like those old IBM things
<lotuspsychje> in middle of keyboardµ
<perlsyntax> yes
<lotuspsychje> aha
<lotuspsychje> not sure how they call that lol
<perlsyntax> ok
<lotuspsychje> maybe its a technology they dont support anymore
<lotuspsychje> but im not sure
<perlsyntax> it going to suck then
<perlsyntax> i hope they fix it
<lotuspsychje> what would that be called
<perlsyntax> not sure
<lotuspsychje> if we find right name we could check bug launchpad
<perlsyntax> ok
<perlsyntax> i hope i can get it to work
<perlsyntax> could i get my usb mouse instal thenthe red button one?
<lotuspsychje> pointing stick
<lotuspsychje> its called
<perlsyntax> i see
<perlsyntax> i really like what they di with ubuntu 10.10
<lotuspsychje> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1429199
<lotuspsychje> maybe find here
<lotuspsychje> trackpoint
<lotuspsychje> also name
<perlsyntax> mmm
<perlsyntax> ormaybe i have to find a new linux for the laptop.
<lotuspsychje> maybe u need a package for old trackpoints
<lotuspsychje> should be fixable perlsyntax
<lotuspsychje> u could ask in main
<perlsyntax> ?
<lotuspsychje> if they know any package of that sort
<perlsyntax> maybe it be fix by oct.
<lotuspsychje> could also be
<lotuspsychje> im very happy with maverick
<perlsyntax> it look nice
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> and fast
<lotuspsychje> yo rynor
<Rynor> hi
<lotuspsychje> also testing maverick rynor
<perlsyntax> what you mean/
<Rynor> yeah
<lotuspsychje> me2
<lotuspsychje> 32 or 64bit?
<perlsyntax> 32 bit
<lotuspsychje> im on 64
<EagleScreen_> can you watch megavideo movies in maverick?
<EagleScreen_> I mean in full-screen
<lotuspsychje> yes eaglescreen
<lotuspsychje> i did test youtube 720p movies
<lotuspsychje> on compiz lol
<perlsyntax> i hope i can fix it
<EagleScreen_> youtube works for me, but megavideo doesn't in full-screen
<perlsyntax> :)
<lotuspsychje> perlsyntax: ask in #ubuntu if someone knows trackpoint package
<Rynor> it's a shame adobe discontinued the 64bit flash version
<lotuspsychje> strange rynor cause i got 64 bit flash working
<perlsyntax> i hope so i can get it fix:)
<Rynor> lotuspsychje: sure the old version still works, though it has a vulnerability, the newer versions are only 32bit so you have to use npviewer on 64bit to use it
<lotuspsychje> where can i check flash version rynor
<Rynor> type about:plugins in firefox
<perlsyntax> i don't thinkanyone know of that.
<perlsyntax> lotuspsychje,could i setup my usb mouse?
<perlsyntax> then the trackpoint
<lotuspsychje> yes perlsyntax: there has to be a way
<lotuspsychje> im searching for u
<perlsyntax> thanks
<perlsyntax> ubuntu 10.10 going to have python 2.7 in it:)
<lotuspsychje> perlsyntax: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/amd64/gpointing-device-settings/1.5.1-2
<lotuspsychje> try to find that package in synaptic
<Rynor> by the way, I encountered a strange bug today and was wondering if anyone else had it, pressing my numlock key makes my left mouse button stop working
<lotuspsychje> no issue here rynor
<perlsyntax> what the package call.
<lotuspsychje> name is in url
<lotuspsychje> gpointing...
<perlsyntax> let hope i can move my mouse
<Rynor> I wonder if its because of the keyboard i'm using (Logitech G15 v2), didn't have the same problem on my laptop either
<perlsyntax> i download ubuntu 10.10 again
<perlsyntax> :) let hope it works
<lotuspsychje> yes could be rynor
<lotuspsychje> did you choose the right keyboard layout?
<Rynor> lotuspsychje: yeah, everything works fine otherwise, just have to stay away from the numlock key :P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> wonder why
<lotuspsychje> lemme google that
<Rynor> did a lot of that already
<lotuspsychje> got the bug
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/637062
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 637062 in Ubuntu "pressing numlock breaks mouse left click" [Undecided,New]
<Rynor> yeah, I submitted that
<lotuspsychje> haha
<lotuspsychje> silly me
<Rynor> took me a while to figure out exactly what was the cause, as it persisted across reboots, later I found that gnome saves the numlock state so it turned on my numlock after logging in again and caused the problem again
<lotuspsychje> did u try this rynor
<lotuspsychje> After finding this thread I did (ubuntu) System > Assistive Technologies > Keyboard Accessibility > Mouse Keys (tab) > un-ticked "Pointer can be controlled using the keypad"
<lotuspsychje> I know I didn't turn that on so I then went to the Accessibility (tab) > and un-ticked "Accessibility features can be toggled with keyboard shortcuts"
<Rynor> yeah it's not enabled here
<lotuspsychje> ok so its not that
<lotuspsychje> rynor: can u check synaptic if numlockx is installed
<Rynor> lotuspsychje, it's not
<lotuspsychje> ucould try to install that package
<lotuspsychje> might be good to config stuff
<lotuspsychje> not sure if it will fix of course
<Rynor> lotuspsychje, I doubt that does any good, actually if it turns on numlock by default it would just make it worse :P
<lotuspsychje> ok nvm then
<lotuspsychje> why dont you join #ubuntu-nl too :p
<Rynor> meh.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Rynor> gonna try another keyboard to see if it persists
<lotuspsychje> okay im still searching
<Rynor> might be gone soon if I need to kill my xorg :P
<coz_> hey guys... I have noticed since las week's updates... things are moving just a little slow but really show up in firefox scroll boolmarks... the main menus are a bit slow also when moving mouse over optons...like a delay...
<coz_> last week's
<Rynor> lotuspsychje, yup, still happens, and actually I noticed that pressing numlock causes my left mouse button to get stuck in the mousedown event
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> hardass issue
<Rynor> back in a bit!
<lotuspsychje> that was fast lol
<Rynor> just had to logout and back in
<Rynor> or actually, restart Xorg
<lotuspsychje> maybe this work
<lotuspsychje>    1. Go into System -> Preferences -> Keyboard.
<lotuspsychje>    2. In the Layouts tab, click Options on the bottom left.
<lotuspsychje>    3. In the tree, find the section called Miscellaneous Compatibility Options.
<lotuspsychje>    4. Under this section, check the option titled Numeric keypad keys work as with Mac.
<Rynor> lotuspsychje, tried a few settings, no luck
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> back to google
<lotuspsychje> rynor: isnt there a tool to see what keys are bound to the real keyboard
<lotuspsychje> maybe its because numlock has wrong function somehow
<Rynor> lotuspsychje, might be, but I don't know of it
<Rynor> even then, you'd think pressing numlock again would toggle it or something
<brummbaer> xbindkeys is a nice keybinding config tool...
<brummbaer> and i think numlock has a command line you can use to override whatever's currently bound if you wanted to bind your numlock key to a command
<lotuspsychje> brummbaer: rynor got an issue with pressing numlock the leftmouse freez
<lotuspsychje> brb dinnertime
<Dink> Ha I think its libgtk that is causing the funky fbcon errors.
<Dink> err gdk
<bullgard4> [Audacious 2.4.0] How to switch the Interface from »Winamp« to »GTK Interface«?
<shcherbak> what is acctual story of dead touchpad after suspend/resume?
<|Kellan|> I am trying to find the Ubuntu 10.10 server docs. There are errors in the 10.4 docs but I found bug tickets that said the issues were resolved in the 10.10 docs
<porter1> Anyone know whether video/audio jerkiness under 2.6.25 is reported? Under the latest 2.6.24, video/audio is not scrambled. This occurs with either nouveau or nvidia video drivers, and yields high X server CPU utilization.
<yofel> you mean 2.6.35?
<yofel> video is sluggy here too though :/
<zniavre> shcherbak,  it crashes at switching gtk> winamp style on my comp
<bullgard4> |Kellan|: Do you mean the DEB program package ubuntu-serverguide?
<shcherbak> u mean touchpad?
<|Kellan|> bullgard4: What I am looking for is to be able to read the docs that are going to ship with 10.10 basically I am trying to configure openldap and samba, and the person who edited the docs for 10.4 left a few bugs which make the docs not work, but they fixed them in 10.10 so I just want to read the new docs
<yofel> shcherbak: dead touchpad after suspend/resume sounds like a driver issue to me, but I'm no expert on such things, did you check the output of 'dmesg' and /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors?
<bullgard4> |Kellan|: You  better download the DEB program package ubuntu-serverguide version 10.10.1 and find out yourself.
<|Kellan|> thank you
<zniavre> shcherbak,  sorry wrong nickname it was for bullgard4 and audacious
<bullgard4> zniavre: Please repeat the corrected message to me. I am lost.
<zniavre> <bullgard4> [Audacious 2.4.0] How to switch the Interface from »Winamp« to »GTK Interface«?
<zniavre> here it start with gtk style and crash at switching to winamp style
<bullgard4> zniavre: My problem is the opposite: My Audacious starts with winamp style and I do not know how to switch it to Gtk style.
<pietro10_> How do I restore FAT32 flash drive mount all files as execute bits? It's breaking myu build system, which I keep on a flash drive to keep things portable
<pietro10_> as I use win, mac, linux
<yofel> pietro10_: that's caused by the 'showexec' mount option that is applied to all vfat mounts now
<yofel> you can mount the drive manually if you want the old behaviour back
<yofel> (or just use a linux filesystem)
<pietro10_> the latter won't be an option in this case, so is there a way to turn it back on permanently?
<yofel> sure, mount it by hand. Last time I checked the mount options were hardcoded, so it's not like you can just set it somewhere. Maybe it has changed, but I don't know about tha
<yofel> *that
<yofel> nope, still hardcoded in udisks-1.0.1+git20100614/src/device.c:  static const char *vfat_defaults[] = { "uid=", "gid=", "shortname=mixed", "dmask=0077", "utf8=1", "showexec", NULL };
<BUGabundo> evening
<BUGabundo> hi, and bye :P
<DanaG> oh yeah, that udisks mount behavior is a pain when you want to share a USB drive.
<DanaG> It makes it impossible to samba-share it!
<pietro10_> yofel: thanks anyway
<sebsebseb> Hi
<bullgard4> [Audacious 2.4.0] How to switch the Interface from »Winamp« to »GTK Interface«?
<i_is_broke> hey im getting a kernel panic when ever i reboot do to my belkin wireless adapter and driver, using ndiswrapper. does anyone know what i can do to help get rid of it. so i can use my wireless adapter?
<Tetsuo55> updates are slowing down
<Tetsuo55> has anyone managed to get f,lux working?
<Tetsuo55> its not changing the color temp on my system
<mikehh> where should I discuss problems with Kate in 10.10 beta
<Daekdroom> Tetsuo55, it's working alright in here
<Daekdroom> but I'm using it through fluxgui, a indicator applet to control it
<Tetsuo55> Daekdroom: so not the f.lux indicator applet?
<i_is_broke> <i_is_broke> hey im getting a kernel panic when ever i reboot do to my belkin wireless adapter and driver, using ndiswrapper. does anyone know what i can do to help get rid of it. so i can use my wireless adapter?
<Tetsuo55> Daekdroom:  did you enter you coordinates as xx.xx or as xx.xxxxx
<Daekdroom> Tetsuo55,  xx.xxxx
<Daekdroom> Tetsuo55, depending on the conf, I can only notice there was a color temp change when I close f.lux
<Tetsuo55> the change is fat too suble
<Tetsuo55> 2700k and its more like 5500
<Tetsuo55> and its midnight
<Tetsuo55> Daekdroom:  ok i figured it out, it "needs" the latititudes to be 4 digits
<Tetsuo55> so 14.55 and 3.55
<Tetsuo55> if you use more, it wont see the 2nd one, and it will default to being daytime all day long (so it will do move a bit, but it wont go to night)
<Tetsuo55> i changed my settings like that from 12.455678 and 3.456787 and it immediately jumped to very dark
<Tetsuo55> reported it to the flux guys
<tazz> which kernel version will Maverick Meerkat be using?
<yofel> 2.6.35
<tazz> cool, it should be using 2.6.35-19 which is higher then my 2.6.35-5 so i am happy :)
<Daekdroom> tazz, -20 already
<tazz> oh wow, -20 already?
<jenkins> anyone know how to enable multi touch on ubuntu 10.10? Is it just enabled? I have not got anything to test it on I was just inerested
<jenkins> what is this "input method switcher" http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/ivh11kna/InputMethodSwitcherver1.20ubuntu2_02.png what do any of the enties mean?
<jenkins> *entries
<jenkins> sorry wrong channel
<smallfoot-> why my ubuntu freezes randomly sometimes for 5 seconds?
#ubuntu+1 2010-09-14
<BUGabundo> nite, my friends
<FunkyELF> sebsebseb, I've never used Ubuntu (Gentoo user) but I just built a new system and want to give it a go.... think I should use the beta now or just wait till 10.10?
<sebsebseb> FunkyELF: right yeah
<sebsebseb> FunkyELF: so you might find Ubuntu a bit to newbie, being used to Gentoo
<sebsebseb> FunkyELF: and you might not be so keen on certain features it has, but sure give the beta a go
<sebsebseb> FunkyELF: I mean after using Gentoo,  your more than expereinced to do a development version of Ubuntu, especially when its beta
<FunkyELF> sebsebseb, I use Gentoo on a lot of things (xbox, ps3, sheevaplug, etc)  but I don't really know it all that well.
<FunkyELF> This machine is for photo stuff.  I don't want to be constantly updating / breaking things.  I need it to be stable.  Thats why I'm looking for something more mainstream like OpenSUSE or Ubuntu (fedora turns me off and I don't know why)
<Saguaro> Is GIMP not gonna be installed by default on 10.10?
<sebsebseb> Saguaro: indeed
<sebsebseb> Saguaro: and it already isn't  in 10.04 by default
<Saguaro> I'm pretty sure my 10.04 had GIMP
<yofel> FunkyELF: well, the LTS version (lucid in this case) is supposed to be the most stable and has the longest support cycle, but as a gentoo user you might rather want a bit more up-to-date system, so go with maverick (unless you're using KDE on intel graphics, mav has some problems there)
<Saguaro> maybe 10.04.1 doesn't
<Saguaro> what's replacing GIMP?
<yofel> 10.04 shouldn't have gimp by default, and it was replaced with fspot I think, not sure
<sebsebseb> and f-spot is being replaced in 10.10 by shotwell
<yofel> ah
<Saguaro> isn't f-spot only for like photos?
<Saguaro> or is it a full image editor?
<sebsebseb> Saguaro: you can install gimp and inkscape and such into 10.10 yourself
<Saguaro> oh I know, and I did
<sebsebseb> Saguaro: Gimp takes up space on the ISO
<yofel> well, the common user usually uses gimp for photos
<Saguaro> ah
<yofel> and the default install targets most usesr
<sebsebseb> Saguaro: and is a bit to complex for the average user
<FunkyELF> yofel, what is not updated in LTS?  packages, kernel?
<sebsebseb> Saguaro: Ubuntu since 9.04 is mainly about targeting newbies
<FunkyELF> yofel, is it just security patches no updates?... is that what LTS is?
<yofel> and the iso space right
<yofel> meh, quassel is being laggy again o.O
<kklimonda> FunkyELF: only security vulnerabilities and the worst bugs are fixed in LTS after release.
<yofel> there is -backports to get newer app versions backported to an older release on request though
<yofel> sebsebseb: 9.04? :P
<yofel> thanks for reminding me that I need to install mav on my old jaunty usb recovery stick
<sebsebseb> yofel: shame that another great release, except for a feature that really got at me,  is about to die
<yofel> heh, jaunty was actually the last ubuntu release that I liked, so I'm a bit sad for wiping it too, now I'm on kubuntu
<sebsebseb> yofel: oh right
<sebsebseb> yofel: well for me the last Ubuntu release that I porperly liked was 8.10
<sebsebseb> yofel: and ok 9.04 as well, once I changed the log in screen theme, and removed shut down on the right,  to get back in system menu :)
<haytham-med> guys can someone explain to me why releases die?
<yofel> heh
<haytham-med> i use 8.10
<sebsebseb> yofel: and with the optional Ext4 support, that wasn't properly stable,  that really did speed up boot up and shut down :)
<sebsebseb> yofel: for 9.04
<yofel> haytham-med: we have limited resources and handling security updates for more than a few releases isn't possible
<yofel> sebsebseb: oh right, I remember the ext4 mess from the devel days, that was fun :D
<yofel> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sebsebseb> yofel: in  fact I was going to keep the other computer on 8.10, but then the ethernet woudn't work with it,  but 9.04 was already out by the time I updated :)  I thought the update had gone wrong, but no woudn't work on the Live CD either
<haytham-med> i dnt mean security updates, i am concerned with packages
<sebsebseb> haytham-med: when a release dies thats it
<sebsebseb> haytham-med: no more updates at all
<psusi> well, dead releases also are removed from the archive aren't they?  so no installing packages that aren't on the cd
<haytham-med> for ex as regards vlc
<sebsebseb> yofel: yeah then things went a bit uh with 9.10, and really uh with 10.04,  and things have improved a little bit in 10.10 it seems :)
<yofel> haytham-med: the package archive is still availabe on old-releases.ubuntu.com if you want to install something, but you won't get any updates anymore
<sebsebseb> haytham-med: you should upgrade to at least 9.04
<sebsebseb> haytham-med: however that will also run out of support at the end of next month
<yofel> psusi: ^
<haytham-med> so what if i installed 9.04 package in an 8.10 distro ? :)
<yofel> the package archive is always moved to old-releases.ubuntu.com - actually you can even get the warty install cd from there ^^
<sebsebseb> haytham-med: psusi as for why releases don't last that long, except for the Long Term Support releases, I guess its since most of these programs are developed rather fast
<sebsebseb> new versions coming out every six months for Gnome and KDE
<sebsebseb> and Firefox doing quite a lot of new versions each year even, and what not
<yofel> haytham-med: no guarantee that it will work, and the dependencies might require you to upgrade more packages
<haytham-med> upgradet chromium using that way :)
<haytham-med> upgraded*
<yofel> but in general, if you don't like updating, use a LTS release, you can go back to 8.04 too if you want, that's still supported for a while
<yofel> heck, even 6.06 is still supported on servers
<sebsebseb> haytham-med: yofel  can only go back by clean installing,  well unless the system gets broken trying or something
<sebsebseb> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<yofel> right
<sebsebseb> haytham-med: 8.10 was great overall, and yes it is sad that its no longer supported since April 30th 2010
<haytham-med> yep
<sebsebseb> haytham-med: I guess get yourself upgraded to 10.10, but maybe not just yet, because the final isn't out just yet
<sebsebseb> haytham-med: or  you could run 9.10 untill April  next year
<haytham-med> the idea is that u install a lot of apps in the current release,  a new install in my opinion wil be time consuming
<sebsebseb> haytham-med: 9.10 would be more familar to you from being a 8.10 user,  and I didn't like it when it was the latest much, but now  really I would prefer it to 10.04 and 10.10.
<Saguaro> when does 10.10 go official?
<yofel> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Maverick Meerkat (10.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<sebsebseb> Saguaro: Sunday October 10th next month instead of Thursday 28th
<Saguaro> thanks
<yofel> on 10.10.10 actually :P
<Saguaro> that's awesome
<tca> does unity require 3d/compositing?
<sebsebseb> tca: uhmm if you got Nivida  need propritary driver installed
<tca> i have ati
<tca> but the oss driver only supports 2d
<sebsebseb> tca: then you might need a driver for your card, but probably not
<tca> hd 3200
<sebsebseb> tca: need something that can do 3D as far as I know
<sebsebseb> tca: for Unity
<tca> have to wait for new ati drivers then :<
<sebsebseb> tca: Have you tired without propritary driver?
<tca> yes
<tca> just tons of artifacts and nothing usable
<sebsebseb> tca: artifacts?
<tca> ya
<sebsebseb> tca: what do you mean artifacts?
<tca> ill screenshot it for you
<sebsebseb> tca: apparently Unity isn't even that stable at the moment, from something I read earlier
<tca> oh
<haytham-med> thanks guys for help
<smallfoot-> why my ubuntu freezes randomly sometimes for 5 seconds?
<smallfoot-> annoying as hell when i play games
<smallfoot-> cuz then i die
<nemo> smallfoot-: well. is there anything in dmesg, the sys log, the X console log or the X log?
<nemo> smallfoot-: and if it is happening in games, maybe you should try disabling compiz (just in case)
<nemo> and maybe add a CPU monitoring applet to your taskbar if you haven't done it already, to see if there are any spikes
<smallfoot-> nemo, in 10.04 it nevre happend, even with compiz on
<smallfoot-> audio, mouse, keyboard, video, everything goes unresponsive
<yofel> hm, I get short UI freezes too, like: 2sec completely frozen, then the mouse work again, and after additional 3sec the desktop responds again
<yofel> can't find anything in the logs though :/
<kklimonda> yofel: see your X cpu usage :/
<nemo> smallfoot-: m'k aaaand anything in dmesg etc etc?
<kklimonda> just about everything I do makes X use 100% of cpu
<yofel> kklimonda: if I had that *charted* somewhere I could, but as the UI is frozen I can't check the cpu usage in that time
<yofel> and before and after the cpu usage of xorg is fine
<smallfoot-> gonna check
 * yofel only gets 100% cpu from Xorg when scrolling launchpad paged in firefox...
<yofel> *pages
<smallfoot-> nope, i think i find nothing in logs
<kindofabuzz> About Ubuntu is missing some fonts? known bug?
<smallfoot-> why does me System->About Ubuntu, has messed up fonts in menu?
<kindofabuzz> that's what i just asked. guess it's a bug
<ubuntufan> In my soundmenu, there is no Rhythmbox icon. How do I fix this?
<philsf> I upgraded my netbook to maverick beta, and several applications crash imediately in the new interface. Has anyone else been experiencing this?
<ubuntufan> philsf: Can't say I have.
<philsf> xchat for example: the network list window opens, but when I select a network, the main window crashes. other applications crash intermitently
<ubuntufan> philsf: Sorry, I don't use xchat so I cannot confirm.
<ubuntufan> philsf: Try running it from a terminal window and looking at the output?
<philsf> I tried, no output or core dump
<philsf> firefox also crashes everytime
<ubuntufan> philsf: Firefox is as stable on Maverick as on Lucid for me.
<philsf> everything worked perfectly on lucid for me
<philsf> I'm using the netbook-launcher now, on maverick, and everything seems to be working, except firefox
<philsf> how can I debug this?
<philsf> it crashes and a window appears offering to send info to mozilla
<philsf> running FF from the terminal I only get the following output: "Attempting to load the system libmoon"
<philsf> ubuntufan, do you have the moonlight extension for mozilla installed?
<ubuntufan> philsf: I don't think so.
<philsf> ubuntufan, would you install it and try running firefox again?
<philsf> I think this is what was crashing
<ubuntufan> philsf: No.
<philsf> it may be worth checking for the release notes
<yofel> philsf: you could ask in #ubuntu-mozillateam if they know more
<philsf> Isn't the point of this channel to report problems in the beta?
<philsf> I'm not exactly trying to scratch my itch, I'm having problems other people might also have
<brummbaer> so... anybody gotten rhythmbox-plugin-ampache working w/ maverick? it's no-go for me so far
<brummbaer> also noticed it's now missing from the repos :(
<philsf> how can I turn off bluetooth now in maverick? the indicator appmenu used to have a "turn off" option, but now it's missing
<philsf> is anyone here that's also using the netbook version of maverick?
<jimlovell777> After updates yesterday I have no sound. Anyone having this problem?
<Spirits-Sight> I having trouble with nviai drivers (video) I installed latest and I can not get system to start with full res
<Saguaro> are there gonna be any upgrades to 64-bit flash in 10.10?
<Lars_G> What's the upstart-era cli tools used to manage stuff run during inits?
<valuedcustomer> /etc/rc.local is not being called.  i'm running 64-bit.  i added a 'touch /tmp/testrclocal' to rc.local, but got nothing.
<Jordan_U> valuedcustomer: Is it executable?
<jimlovell777> I don't have sound anymore. Is this a known problem? It worked until I updated two days ago.
<bullgard4> jimlovell777: Not for me.
<jimlovell777> Anything I can check? I've gone through all of my sound configurations, nothing is muted, I've tried analog speakers, analog out, duplex etc.. no change.
<bullgard4> jimlovell777: May be your sound is muted. Have a look at loudspeaker symbol in the upper right > click at it and see if the slider is to the right and not muted.
<jimlovell777> bullgard4: Nope, first thing I checked. I checked the app volume (no sound with firefox, totem, and on down the line) then system volume then all of the sound settings. Of which I changed none before the sound stopped working.
<jimlovell777> I've even worked down this list https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting and no change. I don't get it, it worked, I updated and now it doesn't work. Sound still works under Windows.
<glebihan> hi there, is there any link where I could find the major differences between 10.04 and 10.10 ?
<bullgard4> glebihan: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+specs
<glebihan> thanks bullgard4
<mikedep333> hey guys, I've noticed a serious issue whereby the CPU frequency isn't scaling up (it runs at less than max) when under full cpu core usage. What package should I report this on?
<herman> Hi, just upgraded to maverick and have hit a very strange bug. I could do with some help diagnosing it.
<herman> In essence my laptop now only does things for about a second after pressing a key, then it hangs unless I press a key again. So I have to hold down a key like Alt all the way through the boot process to even make it boot
<Jordan_U> herman: Does this continue after X starts?
<herman> yes. For example the wifi is trying to join the network (It can't because the password is wrong) but I can see it bouncing up and down, but about a second after I release a key it freezes
<herman> until I press a key again and then it starting bouncing up and down for another second
<herman> The same thing in a VT. The cursor stops flashing
<Jordan_U> herman: I wonder if a synthetic event would be enough.
<herman> Moving the mouse in X works too btw. How would I generate a synthetic event?
<herman> Jordan_U: There is nothing interesting spat out by dmesg, I was expecting some soft lockup or similar but there is no indication anything is wrong.
<Jordan_U> herman: I'm guessing it has something to do with hardware interrupts, though I'm not quite sure what. In which case sending synthetic key presses would do nothing.
<herman> Jordan_U: got any advice on where to take this? Should I just log a bug report?
<Jordan_U> herman: Yes, file a bug report with "ubuntu-bug linux".
<Jordan_U> herman: You can try sending synthetic events with "xte"
<Jordan_U> herman: For instance: xte 'mousemove 1 1'
<herman> Jordan_U: Ah X events, since it locks up on a VT too I doubt that will do anything but I can try it again. I'll log a bug report. Thanks
<Jordan_U> herman: Does holding shift down keep things alive as well?
<herman> Ctrl, Alt and Shift all work, in fact any key seems to work. I tried letters and the 'windows' key.
<Jordan_U> herman: How much unfrozen time does each keypress get you?
<herman> Jordan_U: It actually varies a bit, I would say between 1 and 5 seconds. Generally closer to one, occasionally longer
<Jordan_U> herman: That is really odd.
<herman> Jordan_U: That's why I'm here :-)
<Jordan_U> herman: Does pressing the power button on the box unfreeze it?
<lotuspsychje> what freezes?
<Jordan_U> herman: And have you tried pinging the computer from another machine to confirm that *everything* stops when you stop pressing keys?
<tukadafoonday> Hi, I have installed linux on my machine / is on the first hard drive along with /swap. on the second harddrive i have put /home which is assume is not the only thing being used for home directory storage - i now however want to use the second harddrive for windows.... is there any way i can make my /home on HDD1? do i just resize the partitions and then make a new /home on HDD1 followed by copying all the files on the home d
<tukadafoonday> ir
<Jordan_U> !separatehome | tukadafoonday
<ubottu> tukadafoonday: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<ikonia> tukadafoonday: /home is the ONLY thing being used for home directory storage
<herman> Jordan_U: Yes the power button has the same effect. I can't try pinging at the moment since I don't have a network to plug it into. Uplugging my bluetooth dongle has the same effect as key presses.
<Jordan_U> lotuspsychje: His computer appears to not progress in any noticable way unless he presses a key on the keyboard or moves the mouse. He needs to hold a key down just to get it to boot at all.
<tukadafoonday> I understand that.. If i shrink the partition on /dev/sda1 and make a /home partition there am i able to copy across the files from /dev/sdb1?
<lotuspsychje> thats odd..on maverick?
<ikonia> sure
<ikonia> tukadafoonday: it's just a file syste,
<ikonia> system
<lotuspsychje> yesterday we had a problem here too with someone having leftmouse freeze after pressing numlock
<Jordan_U> herman: Can you reproduce this with a maverick LiveCD? Does an old LiveCD (Ubuntu or any other distro) work normally still?
<herman> Jordan_U: If I boot off the previous Lucid kernel which is still available in Grub I don't see the issue. Does that answer the second part well enough? I'll have to make a mavrick live USB to try the first part.
<Jordan_U> herman: Yes, that answers it well enough, and confirms that "ubuntu-bug linux" is proabaly the best way to file the bug report.
<Jordan_U> herman: In a terminal run "while sleep 1; do date > /tmp/date.log; done" then let the computer freeze and look at the times recorded in /tmp/date.log
<Jordan_U> herman: Make that "while sleep 1; do date >> /tmp/date.log; done"
<herman> Jordan_U: I just got hold of the local wifi key. If I ping the gateway at a 0.5 second interval it never freezes :-)
<Jordan_U> herman: That's actually what I expected, since it sends a hardware interrupt.
<Jordan_U> herman: This is far out of my league but I wonder if it's actually an interrupt handler that's freezing.
<herman> Jordan_U: I disconnected the wifi and did your test. It seems to be keeping time between freezes. Ie I see 16, 35,45,50 seconds in the log and during that time I was intemittently hitting a key to wake it up.
<Jordan_U> herman: For instance it could be that you have a piece of hardware that is sending an intterrupt every few seconds that triggers an interrupt handler that goes into an infinite loop, but this loop will be terminated by another interrupt coming in.
<tukadafoonday> ikonia, i understand it is a file system, though i do not know whether i can have two /home or not. The other thing that i am unsure of it how large i should make the / mount.
<tukadafoonday> How is everyone here finding 10.10 anyways?
<lotuspsychje> im 100% happytukadafoonday
<lotuspsychje> never worked faster on 64bit
<Jordan_U> herman: Ok, so it's not a complete freeze.
<tukadafoonday> The other question i should ask, Can i resize the / partition while i am in linux? Or do i need to boot from a live cd?
<Jordan_U> tukadafoonday: You need to do it from a LiveCD.
<herman> Jordan_U: I guess that depends on how the clock source works, which isn't something I know much about.
<Jordan_U> herman: When you boot, does the "freeze" seem to actually stop the progress of booting or could it be that the screen simply isn't updating? For example, if it normally takes 1 minute to boot and you don't press any key for the first 45 seconds then hold shift, does it take 15 seconds or 1 minute to finish booting?
<herman> Jordan_U: I can see there is only disk activity when I press a key during boot so I'm pretty convinced it's freezing
<Jordan_U> herman: Ok, then I have another test to try.
<Jordan_U> herman: Switch to a tty and log in, then run "while sleep 1; do date | tee -a /tmp/date.log"
<Jordan_U> herman: I want to see if the terminal is freezing in a way that causes programs to block when writing to stdout.
<herman> Jordan_U: same behaviour as before. The log file matches the output on stdout too.
<Jordan_U> herman: To confirm, the output shows that there is no gap in time during the freeze?
<Jordan_U> And there was a freeze?
<herman> Jordan_U: http://friendpaste.com/65i7f8bP10tJLk5LSYLH5J
<herman> Jordan_U: I pressed a key at 09:27:56 and control-c at 9:28:03
<Jordan_U> herman: Ok, I misunderstood what you said before.
<Jordan_U> herman: What happens if you play audio? Does it start looping when the freeze occurs, does it stop when the freeze occurs, or does playing audo actually prevent the freezing?
<Jordan_U> herman: And when you do file a bug report could you give me a link so I can follow it?
<bullgard4> How to switch the skin of Audacious from Winamp to GTK interface?
<bullgard4> Or should I better ask: How to start Audacious using the GTK interface (skin)?
<i_is_broke> ok what am i missing i cant get the minimize, reduce and expand buttons to go to the right side. why?
<herman> Jordan_U: For some reason rhythmbox doesn't want to load my music library, anyway tried with ogg123. It plays for a few seconds and then gets stuck in a about a 2 sec constant loop.
<Jordan_U> herman: Can you reproduce this problem with a mainline kernel?
<Jordan_U> herman: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<herman> Jordan_U: Launchpad won't let me log the bug. Grrrr. I'll see if I can try a mainline kernel at some point but right now I'd better go do some real work
<herman> Jordan_U: Thanks for the help.
<Jordan_U> herman: You're welcome.
<bullgard4> How to switch the skin of Audacious from Winamp to GTK interface? Or should I better ask: How to start Audacious using the GTK interface (skin)?
<lotuspsychje> my todays maverick desktop
<lotuspsychje> http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/9673/screenshot3dz.png
<tball> Anybody experienced nautilus segementation faults lately on maverick?
<tball> Making the background not rendered etc.
<bazhang> tball, nautilus wont even launch for me
<bazhang> and this is with 4GB ram
<bazhang> so very serious bug indeed
<tball> bazhang, well glad I'm not the only one
<tball> Actually I can make my nautilus launch if I run it manually. But when gnome starts, it opens maybe 30 copies of nautilus.
<bazhang> tball, I'd imagine they fix this one posthaste; the only workaround I've found is to insert a usb stick, and click on it, navigating through it
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> probably all those commands built up
<tball> yeah probably
<bazhang> nightmarish nonetheless
<tball> Well I was playing around with compiz and rgba windows before this happended, and have used alot time debugging it :P
<tball> But it wasn't even my fault at all :)
<bazhang> odd. I have compiz completely set to none.
<tball> bazhang, if I deactivate compiz my background appears again.
<bazhang> tball, ah okay, then a second bug
<tball> bazhang, you think? Well I though the nautilus bug was the reason for some kind of hang in gnome's start procedure, making my background disappear.
<tball> Normally my background works fine with compiz
<bazhang> tball, well it is still beta, so I'd imagine so. considering the disparity in our setups, it seems that would indicate at least two
<tball> you might be right
<bazhang> I'd better check launchpad than guess, though :)
<tball> bazhang, hmm this is quite weird. My nautilus and firefox etc is running quite fine
<bazhang> tball, suddenly working?
<tball> but if I open gnome preferences manager, it all crashes in segmentation faults
<bazhang> weird
<tball> bazhang, are you able to run gnome-settings-daemon without problems?
<tball> and now I get this error: Maximum number of clients reachedMaximum number of clients reachedError: cannot open display: :0.0
<tball> when trying opening a new firefox
<robin0800> gdm broken with todays updates? shifting everthing to the right
<tball> robin0800, not for me
<tball> Anywhere I can see the updates pulled for Maverick today?
<geser> tball: software-center and then look at the history
<tball> geser, thx
<tball> I can see I have updated nautilus to 2.31.90-0ubuntu4~ppa1~maverick today
<tball> Causing all kinds of troubles :)
<tball> dmesg spamming messages, like: [ 1841.582854] nautilus[4515]: segfault at 4 ip b715cb36 sp bff8bb60 error 4 in libcairo.so.2.11000.0[b7143000+ae000]
<bullgard4> How to switch the skin of Audacious from Winamp to GTK interface? Or should I better ask: How to start Audacious using the GTK interface (skin)?
<tball> Anybody seen this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/637994
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 637994 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus segmentation fault in libcairo.so.2" [Undecided,New]
<falz> yo, trying ubuntu as a desktop (long time debian user). wanting to run thunderbird2 which isn't in the repo. official mozilla binary of tbird2 wants libstdc++.so.5, ubuntu has libstdc++.so.6. I don't see a compat type of package in the repos
<falz> other than dirty hacks, any fix?
<falz> I also added an 'ubuntuzilla' repo but it doesn't seem to list tbird2 either
<vega_> thunderbird2 ?
<falz> yes, instead of 3.
<vega_> ok, just checking..
<falz> (3 is a steaming pile of slow crap in my opinion)
<vega_> hm, haven't noticed much difference..
<Trewas> falz: there is separate libstdc++5 package
<vega_> seems to not be in normal repos
<jpds> vega_: Because it's old.
<jpds> falz: Why do you want to run tb2?
<Spirits-Sight> I need help, my video need to get nidva working right
<Spirits-Sight> right now res is wrong and can not get NIDVA working when instaled
<bullgard4> How to switch the skin of Audacious from Winamp to GTK interface? Or should I better ask: How to start Audacious using the GTK interface (skin)?
<vega_> jpds: exactly..
<jpds> falz: If you find TB3, try turning the global indexing off.
<bullgard4> I wonder if Ubuntu 10.10 Beta installs by default the »Tracker« application?
<dli> bullgard4, you can remove it manually if installed
<bullgard4> dli: You did not answer my question.
<bazhang> !info tracker
<ubottu> tracker (source: tracker): metadata database, indexer and search tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.17-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 694 kB, installed size 2648 kB
<bullgard4> bazhang: The ubottu wording "is optional" means that Ubuntu 10.10 Beta does not install it by default?
<bazhang> bullgard4, checking my system now
<tball> bazhang, did you experience the same as me descripted in this bug report? : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/637994
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 637994 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus segmentation fault in libcairo.so.2" [Undecided,New]
<bazhang> cant find it
<bazhang> tball, something different
<tball> ahh ok
<bazhang> bullgard4, I cant find it here
<bullgard4> bazhang: So may I take it that Ubuntu 10.10 Beta does not install it by default?
<bazhang> bullgard4, well, I cannot find it, only default here. I may be wrong, but that seems to be the case
<bullgard4> bazhang: Thank you very much for your information.
<bazhang> welcome
<tball> Can I somehow "revert" all packages installed to the default ubuntu ones.
<tball> ?
<bazhang> tball, on the beta?
<tball> bazhang, yes sir
<bazhang> its not finished, so no idea what that would help tball
<bazhang> tball, best to ride it out, as it will a priority fix
<bazhang> err will be
<tball> bazhang, well I have a feeling im responsible of the bug I told you about before
<bazhang> tball, hah unlikely in the extreme.
<bazhang> they'll fix it pronto
<bazhang> nautilus segfaulting or just not working at all is a MAJOR bug
<tball> If my bug differentiates with your bug , my bug might not be Ubuntu's fault after all
<bazhang> ie critical
<bazhang> tball, or more than one bug
<tball> Well maybe
<bazhang> for sure
<bazhang> still a long way from final release
<tball> I guess there is ALOT of different codepaths for such an core application
<bazhang> Oct. 23 iirc
<tball> yes, I am aware of the risk running a beta :P
<bazhang> oh not that. just we will see a ton of stuff between now and then
<tball> bazhang, do you know if mesa 7.9 will make it to the final release?
<bazhang> at least libc seems not to have broken so far, unlike a previous release
<bazhang> tball, not sure sorry
<tball> I really hope so. There is a world to a difference between mesa 7.8 and 7.9
<yofel> tball: the x team is talking about 7.9 in #ubuntu-x, so I hope it will make it (they still have 2 days left to upload it..)
<yofel> esp. since it seems to fix the KDE 4.5 compositing mess with intel :S
<tball> yofel, cool., I might join that channel
<tball> yofel, and enables OpenGL 2.1 for r600-r700
<Ian_corne> If my computer hangs when shutting down, where should I look?
<Ian_corne> /var/log/syslog is empty
<coz_> hey guys... I dont see degub symbols for compiz in the repositories
<coz_> whoa  I dont see any debug  packages o0
<Tetsuo55> hello
<Tetsuo55> how can i make ubuntu not change my system clock to gmt?
<Tetsuo55> its causing problems on my other os's
<Votan> hi, so 10.10 uses a TRIM-ready kernel, does that mean trim is working out of the Box on Trim-enabled SSDs or do I have to add something tot he fstab ?
<htorque> votan, you'll need to add the discard mount option to your fstab
<Votan> like UUID=e345454... / ext4 discard,noatime,nodiratime,errors=remount-ro 0 1 ?
<Tetsuo55> ok fixed using this document https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<htorque> votan, exactly
<Votan> htorque k, thx
<htorque> yw :)
<Votan> oh btw, is noop still preferred over others in terms of scheduler for SSDs ?
<Tetsuo55> why is ubuntu only showing 3,8gb, i have 4gb installed
<shadeslayer> yofel: which channel did i reply to you in?
<nigelb> lol
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Tetsuo55> damn, due to retracer lag its failing to retrace my crash reports :(
<lucidfox> So
<lucidfox> occasionally new windows refuse to launch at all
<lucidfox> saying "Maximum number of clients reached"
<jml> now that I'm running maverick, many of my application windows are opening maximized
<jml> further, they are maximized in such a way that the title bar of the window is beneath the panel
<jml> I think this might be to do with previous experiments w/ UNE & friends
<yofel> jml: check if you still have maximus installed
<jml> yofel, it is indeed installed
<jml> yofel, removing it now, thanks.
<gubu> how can i get UNE to run in vbox?  only get to the purple/red screen.  any ideas?
<coppro> Is Maverick package-locked yet? Because some packages appear to be missing and have no equivalents in Maverick
<Pici> FinalFreeze is on Thursday.
<gubu> anyone running UNE in vbox?
<gubu> noone?
<coppro> :/
<coppro> plt-scheme (or what should be racket) appears to be missing :(
<Pici> coppro: should be in universe
<coppro> packages.ubuntu.com disagrees
<Pici> coppro: Its listed as being published here: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plt-scheme/+publishinghistory
<coppro> huh
<coppro> boo, it's outdated :(
<Ian_corne> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plt-scheme/+bug/635764
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 635764 in plt-scheme (Ubuntu) "PLT Scheme is now Racket" [Undecided,New]
<coppro> yes, I know
<coppro> but that's a corollory to the fact that the version in maverick is a major version behind :(
<Katsumi32> hi i have question anyone run 10.10 without any crashes etc ? and also is it there any risk if i triple boot ubuntu 10.04 10.10 and win 7?
<Azelphur> I personally run 10.10 without any issues. No one here is going to tell you that installing a beta OS is safe :p
<Azelphur> or rather alpha, it hasn't even hit beta yet
<popey> it has
<charlie-tca> see the topic
<popey> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta
<Azelphur> that means the schedule is wrong?
 * DanaG tried unity on fglrx and intel... it's buggy both places.
<Azelphur> schedule says maverick beta is 18th september o.O
<Azelphur> also beta before feature freeze?
<Katsumi32> Azelphur, beta ver was released about two weeks ago
<Azelphur> or is the schedule very wrong XD
<Azelphur> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule seems wrong then lol
<Katsumi32> shcedule isnt wrong
<Katsumi32> :)
<popey> how is it wrong?
<Azelphur> it says the beta is on 18th september o.O
<popey> no, it doesn
<popey> 18th week, sept 2nd
<Azelphur> oh, line 18
<Katsumi32> Azelphur, youre wrong:)
<Azelphur> reading fail :D
<DanaG> In fact, I'm glad I'm not epileptic... or unity would've given me seizures!
<Katsumi32> what moth do you have in your country at the moment Azelphur ?
<Katsumi32> :)
<shcherbak> 10.10? Yes Katrumi - it works fair better that 10.04,
<shcherbak> Laptop, Nvidia - u cal use fixes from 10.04 for graphic, my only trouble is suspend issue
<bjsnider> DanaG, why is that?
<DanaG> unity flickers white madly anytime anything happens.
<duffydack> final/kernel freeze on thurs...nice.  fglrx not long after perhaps?
<sburwood> Can anyone tell me what they think about Maverick Beta and how it should develop
<sburwood> in terms of a final release
<charlie-tca> Maverick Beta is pretty solid, it should be a good release
<sburwood> Can anyone tell me what they think about Maverick Beta and how it should develop into a final release?
<sburwood> and what's new with it?
<charlie-tca> Most of that is in http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta
<sburwood> charlie-tca: And what is new about it?  Just more updated Open Office and such or something really revolutionary?
<charlie-tca> Again, that would be in those notes. I run Xubuntu, so am not fully aware of the changes in gnome desktop
<sburwood> charlie-tca: do you think it would work on a netbook like an EEE?
<charlie-tca> It does work on some of them, and it fails on others
 * yofel has kubuntu maverick desktop running on his eeePC 1000H
<charlie-tca> It is still beta, and there are still some issues
<sburwood> yofel: and you're happy with it?
<sburwood> charlie-tca: I imagine there are some issues, it's a beta
<yofel> there are compositing issues, but those should be fixed once mesa 7.9 get's uploaded
<yofel> otherwise I'm happy with it
<sburwood> yofel: I'm not into the tech level, but I'm sure that mesa (what's that?) will resolve stuff
<sburwood> loll
<sburwood> any way, I'm gonna eat.  See you later?
<h00k> er
<yofel> gone o.O
<charlie-tca> It would be easier if people would read the release notes. It does give a lot of information
<myk_robinson> got an issue with audio skipping in Maverick on my laptop, which worked fine in Lucid. Perhaps an issue with Pulse Audio? How do I switch to something other than Pulse for testing?
<Tetsuo55> looks like both bugs are fixed for me (empathy crash and flash crash ), but flash now blacks out instead of crashing
<dli> myk_robinson, maybe, you should check pulse volume first, sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<myk_robinson> dli: I get plenty of volume, its just that a lot of audio, whether it be online or an MP3 on the laptop, skips around. never had this issue on Lucid
<dli> myk_robinson, I mean check everything in pavucontrol, output device first
<papertigers> 14:28:11   papertigers | anyone know if those apple magic trackpad drivers in 10.10 work for the touchpad on the laptops?                                                               │ akamaus
<papertigers> opps sorry anyone know if those apple magic trackpad drivers in 10.10 work for the touchpad on the laptops?
<myk_robinson> dli: everything appears to be fine there
<dli> myk_robinson, fuser -v /dev/snd/*
<myk_robinson> /dev/snd/controlC0:  myk        1507 F.... pulseaudio
<dli> myk_robinson, alsamixer -c 0
<myk_robinson> brings up a console based mixer. What am I looking for?
<myk_robinson> just to explain better, when I say the audio skips, it is literally like a record skipping.
<myk_robinson> volume stays consistent, just the audio skips, stutters, and slurs
<dli> myk_robinson, sorry, I thought you were asking for a 'no sound' troubleshooting
<myk_robinson> no prob, i appreciate you speaking up either way
<rizwan> hi everyone
<dli> myk_robinson, if want to remove pulseaudio, sudo apt-get autoremove pulseaudio
<rizwan> just upgraded from lucid to maverick.
<rizwan> dont see the highly advertised sound menu anywhere.
<rizwan> how to add it?
<myk_robinson> next issue. Network Manger, i am unable to disable my wireless card. Wired and Wireless networing are both checked and grayed out. Cant uncheck
<dli> myk_robinson, you want to disable the wifi card totally or just want to disable it in nm? to disable the wifi card, just blacklist the kernel module
<myk_robinson> in network manager only
<myk_robinson> sometimes useful to force a refresh of available wifi networks
<dli> myk_robinson, you couldn't uncheck "Enable wireless network"?
<myk_robinson> negative. I could in Lucid
<myk_robinson> wired and wireless are both working fine, just cant disable them
<myk_robinson> weird... i stand corrected.. Perhaps an update fixed something, because they are no longer grayed out
<dli> myk_robinson, is so, report the bug, and try a workaround, like: sudo apt-get install wicd
<myk_robinson> dli: your mere presence made it work out of sheer terror :)
<myk_robinson> messed with it for a few hours yesterday trying some things others suggested. A bug is already filed for the issue by another user
<myk_robinson> unsure what fixed it though
<dli> myk_robinson, I usually keep both nm and wicd .deb , so I can switch between them
<JoshuaL> Setting up samba (2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu5) ...
<JoshuaL> update-alternatives: using /usr/bin/smbstatus.samba3 to provide /usr/bin/smbstatus (smbstatus) in auto mode.
<JoshuaL> and then it does nothing, apt-get update that is
<duffydack> error installing b43 free driver, I have the log..
<dli> duffydack, b43 is in kernel, you need the firmware though
<duffydack> I just activated it from jockey, and it failed.  I`ll use STA if I have to, but wanna give b43 a try.
<dli> duffydack, check dmesg, search for b43, dmesg|less
<duffydack> ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode15.fw" not found
<duffydack> b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43-open/ucode15.fw" not found
<lotuspsychje> trying wifidrivers duffydack?
<duffydack> telling me to download the firmware.  Ive not had to do that with b43 in the past.. altho the driver itself blew, for me.
<dli> duffydack, apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<lotuspsychje> i have hp laptop with STA wifi drivers
<dli> lotuspsychje, does it work with b43?
<duffydack> dli,  ah, thanks.  would of thought jockey would do the hard work for me
<lotuspsychje> no dli
<lotuspsychje> b43 cant be installed
<lotuspsychje> only STA driver
<duffydack> I use STA in lucid because it works perfectly.. I just wanna try b43 once more, in a newer environment.
<CarlFK> what's the url for daily builds?
<lotuspsychje> dli: im wondering why maverick doesnt recognize sta driver by default
<dli> duffydack, you can try again with the firmware installed, sudo rmmod b43;sudo modprobe b43
<duffydack> dli, Not supported low-power chip with PCI id 14e4:4315!
<lotuspsychje> i had to install manually from main/pool
<duffydack> I only wanna try it instead of STA because I dont want there to be such a delay in connecting that there is..
<CarlFK> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<dli> duffydack, apt-get install broadcom-sta-source
<duffydack> NM sits there maybe 15 seconds before attempting, and then takes another 5 or 6 to connect.
<lotuspsychje> my sta drivers have no delay
<lotuspsychje> on 64bit
<duffydack> mine does.  64bit.
<lotuspsychje> odd
<duffydack> dli, what is this for?
<dli> duffydack, b43 uses like 20% of CPU
<dli> duffydack, to install the broadcom-sta driver
<duffydack> dli, oh.. thats ok, I dont have any issues with installing it, from jockey or apt...
<duffydack> I just wanted to give b43 a try to see if it doesnt have the delay, as muhc.
<duffydack> much*
<pedobear_^> hi, any idea how to start root script after/within X for user without sudo rights ? i tried rc.local but in ubuntu everything seems a bit more complicated =) ( deprecated?!)
<yofel> rc.local is run, but thanks to upstart, that may be quite a while after login
<jenkins> anyone having issues with banshee using loads of cpu and ram. I looked and before i killed it it was using 103% cpu and 1.3gb of ram. I guess the 3% over 100% is because i am dual core
<sebsebseb> Hi
<sebsebseb> So what you lot think of the new wallpaper?  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/the-new-ubuntu-10-10-default-wallpaper/
<jenkins> hey sebsebseb hows you long time no talk
<pedobear_^> mhh i have much experience with rc.local in arch linux , i used ( sleep 60 && bashscript) & not wokring
<sebsebseb> jenkins: Ubuntujenkins ?
<jenkins> sebsebseb: yep dropped the ubuntu (rather silly part )
<sebsebseb> jenkins: well sure, and espesailly if you end up using another distro instead :D
<yofel> hm, my scripts in rc.local work fine, it's just that the time  that they are run differs
<jenkins> sebsebseb: yea it was causing a few problems
<yofel> (longest was 5 minutes after login iirc)
<sebsebseb> jenkins: How?  being highlighted when people typed ubuntu ?
<jenkins> has the new background hit ubuntu yet?
<sebsebseb> jenkins: according to a comment on that page, maybe not yet
<yofel> pedobear_^: maybe make it touch a file to see if it's working, or write yourself a simple upstart script in /etc/init
<jenkins> sebsebseb: started asking about help in creating packages for quickshot in for other distros. It was not always helpful
<yofel> jenkins: it was uploaded, not sure if it made it to the archive yet
<sebsebseb> jenkins: Whats quickshot?
<yofel> but it looks better at least
<sebsebseb> jenkins: sounds familur
<pedobear_^> yofel, can upstart scripts just be simple bash scripts , i mean mine will not have stop , start, restart funcionality ...
<jenkins> sebsebseb: its the program the manual team uses for taking the screenshots, we have made it for all projects now
<sebsebseb> jenkins: made it for all projects?  using for all projects you mean?
<jenkins> yea I ment it can be used by all projects
<sebsebseb> jenkins: all distros?
<jenkins> working on it.
<jenkins> i prefer the new wallpaper
<sebsebseb> jenkins: its not writtein in Mono or something like that, I hope :)
<nemo> hm
<nemo> running the installer from the desktop doesn't allow resizing
<guntbert> !ot | sebsebseb jenkins
<ubottu> sebsebseb jenkins: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<jenkins> python and gk we ar egetting rather off topice :$
<nemo> so you have to scroll to see all the nice friendly install text
<nemo> I wonder why resize was completely disabled
<sebsebseb> jenkins: yeah we are off topic really, lets talk in #ubuntu-manual I haven't been there for quite a while
<jenkins> sorry yea about to suggest there as well
<yofel> pedobear_^: actually... I completely forgot about it, but I had rc.local issues once too - and wrote an init script that manually starts rc.local...
<yofel> pedobear_^: $ ubupaste /etc/init/local.conf
<yofel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/493819/
<duffydack> accidentally removed empathy (dont know how lol) and trying to reinstall it says Depends: empathy-common (= 2.31.92-0ubuntu1) but 2.31.92-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<Jordan_U> duffydack: You're apt mirror may be partly unsync'd, try running "sudo apt-get update" and see if you can install then.
<yofel> duffydack: there was an empathy upload about 4h ago, wait a while
<duffydack> ah.
 * Jordan_U forgot he was in #ubuntu+1 :)
<duffydack> my mirror is out of sync ten.
<duffydack> then*
<pedobear_^> yofel , okay thx , this syystem has /etc/rc2.d/S99rc.local -> ../init.d/rc.local already , have to play around with some touch if it really gets trigger
<CarlFK> duffydack: are you using a mirror so you have local copies of .deb on your lan?
<duffydack> No.
<yofel> pedobear_^: the sys-v-init scripts should be run by /etc/init/rc.conf, which runs /etc/init.d/rc RUNLEVEL - but that doesn't seem to be very reliable
<duffydack> I`ll use the default mirror to test.   I notice the 'software sources' menu option has been removed....
<CarlFK> rats :).  I use atp-cache and apt-proxy - can't decide which I like, both have some rough edges - was hoping you had some advice
<yofel> duffydack: you can access it from withing software-center, they thought having it twice was too much
<yofel> *within
<duffydack> true
<lotuspsychje> software centerrox
<yofel> heh
<lotuspsychje> makes things easy
<lotuspsychje> and the nice part its all free :p
<duffydack> apart from the paid for apps :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<h00k> Is quitting gparted when it's doing a resizing read-only test, safe? yes/no?
<lotuspsychje> you guys like links2?
<duffydack> mirror was out of sync btw.....
<duffydack> badly...just run a dist-upgrade and I have a new kernel and other stuff coming down :)
<lotuspsychje> connected to the net duffydack?
<duffydack> installed this from daily live few hours ago
<lotuspsychje> lol
<yofel> we're one or two days away from final freeze, you'll get a lot updates until then ;)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<duffydack> yeah,  I tried it like an hour ago with the mirror I was using and got not a lot :)
<yofel> well, the mirror was still at the point when the daily disk was created :P
<kklimonda> oh, a new wallpaper is ok.. but I got used to the old one :/
<nemo> hm. the remembering the keyring from CD boot on install is a nice touch
 * duffydack still using velvet noise
<nemo> kudos to the dev team
<yofel> kklimonda: hey, you can't let the others that complained down now! :P
<lotuspsychje> here'smine kklimonda http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/9673/screenshot3dz.png
<kklimonda> lotuspsychje: I'm talking about the default one
<lotuspsychje> iknow
<kklimonda> I'm pretty sure everyone but me change it anyway ;)
<lotuspsychje> i like ubuntu eyecandy
<nemo> lotuspsychje: I find that sort of thing works better w/ a gl blur on the window
<lotuspsychje> always wondering howother desks look like
<nemo> but I guess your background is sufficiently soft to not screw up the text
<nemo> (gl blur on the opacity I mean)
<lotuspsychje> show nemo :p
<kklimonda> the only thing I change after 10.10 installation is setting up a new ubuntu font for everything
<kklimonda> and that's only because it's not here yet :/
<nigelb> and you want to show off :p
<nemo> lotuspsychje: I don't have it enabled on my current desktop 'cause ATI sucks.
<nemo> lotuspsychje: but once I get my new maverick laptop setup (busy installing it) I will
<nemo> lotuspsychje: I also like to use SVG backgrounds so I can dynamically update in a cron job
<lotuspsychje> :p
<nemo> lotuspsychje: actually, I have 2 SVG backgroudns - one rotates through photos named like 1230.jpeg, the other updates system info once a minute
<nemo> lotuspsychje: I also have a PNG background w/ strategically set opacity so a cron job that updates gnome's linear gradient settings can make it shift through the day :)
<nemo> (background colours shining through)
<nemo> lotuspsychje: but anyway, enabling the gl blur on ATI is unfortunately impossible :(  - so I just do without translucent terminals
<nemo> lotuspsychje: http://m8y.org/images/sandy_1280_1024_stripped.svg - example of photo rotating, older version of my current desktop
<lotuspsychje> i dont nigelb, just like to share stuff
<nemo> 14 minutes remaining in the partial upgrade
<nigelb> lotuspsychje: I was talkinga bout the fonts ;)
<nemo> lotuspsychje: so yeah, the cron job is really simple, it just gets current hour,minute, and if there is a matching photo in the folder, it runs a regex update of the SVG :)
<nemo> used to be you had to poke gnome, but it autoupdates now w/o poking
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> hmm that url freez on me
<nemo> lotuspsychje: http://m8y.org/tmp/rotateImage2.txt
<nemo> (the cronjob)
<nemo> lotuspsychje: freezes? what browser? Firefox 4?
<duffydack> the delay is a lot less in maverick with sta than in my lucid.. good
<lotuspsychje> re
<duffydack> can someone tell me the 'server' setting in gtalk account settings.
<duffydack> my empathy seems to not wanna fill that part in for me... stopping me from connecting
<tball> Hi
<tball> Anyone having problems with gnome starting weird, with white or black background
<tball> and gnome trying to start multible nautilus's
<nemo> lotuspsychje: so, finally finished updating
<nemo> lotuspsychje: I enable Blur Windows in CCSM, with Blur Filter set to Gaussian
<nemo> I usually crank up the radius a little bit too
<nemo> lotuspsychje: that ensures all the strong lines are broken up, so translucent terminals aren't hard to read
<rizwan> hi everyone
<nemo> graphics card on this thing is an intel one
<rizwan> just upgraded from lucid to maverick.
<nemo> let's see how the new Firefox 4 HW acceleration performs
 * nemo downloads the beta
<rizwan> dont see the highly advertised sound menu anywhere.
<rizwan>  how to add it?
<duffydack> play some music in rhythmbox
<duffydack> well, just running it is enough for the controls.
<nemo> sweet! 77FPS on http://demos.hacks.mozilla.org/openweb/HWACCEL/
<nemo> let's see how Firefox 3.6 does...
<nemo> hm. not bad. 53FPS
<DoYouKnow> Hi... What's the best way to get bcm4328 working on ubuntu+1? is it working by default?
<DoYouKnow> I'd be kind of bummed if it still wasn't working
<nemo> Huh. that's odd
<nemo> Google Chrome 6 only managed 6fps
<nemo> anyone here happen to know what the download link is for 7, offhand?
<yofel> DoYouKnow: I did hear of that failing, do you have a build log? just curious
<duffydack> nemo,  you need the dev channel
<nemo> duffydack: wherezat?
<DoYouKnow> yofel: no, last time it didn't work there just wasn't a package to support it
<DoYouKnow> there wasn't an error or anything, just no native support
<DoYouKnow> so I was wondering if something has changed in the past couple years
<nemo> duffydack: wondering if it has hardware acceleration, since it is weird that Firefox 3.6, which didn't really try for accel is 10x faster at that rendering
<nemo> duffydack: btu then, FF integrates more w/ X, might be using my graphics card more effectively...
<nemo> well. 9x faster
<yofel> DoYouKnow: oh, I mistook it for another chip then, and it's not supported by the b43 driver?
<duffydack> dont think chrome(ium) uses hardware accel yet
<DoYouKnow> yofel: no
<DoYouKnow> yofel: not according to their website
<nemo> duffydack: well. I didn't think FF3.6 did either :)
<nemo> oh well. can't hurt to try 7 - where's that dev  channel?
<duffydack> http://www.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<DoYouKnow> ■BCM4321 - These devices have unsupported N-PHYs. We are working on it.
<yofel> DoYouKnow: then I don't know, maybe the kernel team can help in #ubuntu-kernel, if anyone is online
<yofel> hm, 4321 should be supported by bcmwl-kernel-source
<yofel>  These package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver
<yofel>  for use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4321-, and
<yofel>  BCM4322-based hardware.
<yofel> !info bcmwl-kernel-source
<ubottu> bcmwl-kernel-source (source: bcmwl): Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source. In component restricted, is optional. Version 5.60.48.36+bdcom-0ubuntu5 (maverick), package size 874 kB, installed size 2536 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<DoYouKnow> yeah, but I've had problems with that driver
<DoYouKnow> maybe the problems are fixed
<DoYouKnow> it just acts flakey sometimes
<yofel> can't help more as I don't own a broadcom card myself
<DoYouKnow> ok
<nemo> ah. that helped a LOT
<nemo> duffydack: GC6: 6fps GC7: 24FPS FF3.6: 53FPS  FF4: 77FPS
<nemo> duffydack: so clearly they've made some significant improvements
<duffydack> hmm
<duffydack> html5 still FTW. http://www.chromeexperiments.com/arcadefire/
<nemo> duffydack: yeah, I saw that one
<nemo> Was designed for Chrome, but, dunno, worked fine in FF4 on my old computer
 * nemo tries it on his newly installed maverick
<nemo> anyway. yeah, is a new era
<nemo> heck. IE9 supporting <canvas> - did not expect *that*
<nemo> perhaps they will cave in and support webgl in tomorrow's beta
<nemo> ooh. that reminds me
<nemo> need to install virtualbox so I can test IE9 in a vista image
<duffydack> does IE still need the chrome framework for html5
<nemo> duffydack: not IE9
<nemo> duffydack: however, IE9 still does not support webm
<nemo> duffydack: or ogg
<duffydack> successfully copied all the code then :)
<nemo> duffydack: so they clearly are planning to delineate there and do a format war
<nemo> duffydack: also, their SVG support has been growing by leaps and bounds in each release, but is still pretty bad
<nemo> duffydack: oh. and here's a fun one... I ran into this 2 days ago
<nemo> duffydack: http://blog.mozilla.com/rob-sayre/2010/09/09/js-benchmarks-closing-in/ - scroll down to the bit about IE9
<SQFreak> I have Ubuntu 10.10 Beta Netbook Edition, and many dialog boxes run off the bottom of the screen and I can't move them up far enough or resize them. Suggestions?
<nemo> SQFreak: alt-left click to force the window to be moved up off-screen
<nemo> SQFreak: also, get rid of a panel if you can.
<nemo> SQFreak: and might want to look for an ultra-thin theme
<nemo> I'm not done customising my new laptop, but I plan to create or install a theme w/ small icons and ultra-thin edges and scrollbars
<nemo> I did that on my last laptop
<nemo> duffydack: isn't that wild? his changes were utterly unimportant.  wouldn't want to accuse them of hardcoding the benchmark, but...
<nemo> it's a shame FF4 won't make it into maverick. I've installed it on my desktop, and I'm sure there's some dev channel, but it's a pretty big step forward in terms of browsers
<duffydack> I`ll stick to chromium thanks.
<duffydack> I dont need any GL yet.
<nemo> duffydack: well, that's an improvement too, but still, having FF3.6 be the default is just lame
<nemo> they went w/ a beta *last* time
<SQFreak> What is mutter? It crashed and really crazy things happened.
<duffydack> nemo, I forget.. I dont think it was an early beta, it was days away from being called final wasnt it?  FF4 is a whole other story.
<nemo> it definitely wasn't days.
<nemo> duffydack: FF4 though will be on the next-to-last beta by the time maverick is released
<duffydack> was RC though?
 * nemo checks the timeline
<nemo> duffydack: wasn't RC AFAIK
<nemo> checking
<duffydack> I stopped using FF just before Lucid, so I dunno
<nemo> 8.04 used FF3beta5
<Ian_corne> ouch
<Dink> 388.839967] [drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id  , is that kernel or Xorg bug ?
<nemo> ok. that was the last beta
<nemo> but still. they are on beta7 now, and plan to halt at beta9
<nemo> so it'd be pretty close to same
<nemo> and didn't Edgy do the same thing?
<Ian_corne> SQFreak: mutter - lightweight GTK+ window manager
<nemo> yeah. used FF2 beta 2
<SQFreak> Ian_corne: That explains why things went crazy when it crashed. I think I'll just use the Desktop Edition for now...works better any I'm more familiar with it anyway.
<Ian_corne> I'm using the desktop edition on my eee too
<Ian_corne> but be sure to report the mutter bug if you can
<SQFreak> Ian_corne: It was an assert failure, so it couldn't report it.
<Ian_corne> ok
<BUGabundo> evening
<Ian_corne> If it was workable for me, I'd use it to test it but it's just not feeling right
<Ian_corne> hey BUGabundo
<yofel> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey guys :D
<BUGabundo> just came back, from spending more money :S
<kklimonda> oh, what have you bought?
<BUGabundo> SONY CYBER-SHOT DSC-W320
<BUGabundo> plus SD, plus purse, plus bla bla....
<BUGabundo> 150€
<yofel> show us some pictures :P
<BUGabundo> of it ? or from it ?
<Ian_corne> both
 * yofel has to wait a while before buying anything new :S
<yofel> spent what I had to spend on a N900
<yofel> wonder if I'm using too much linux if the 2nd app I opened was the terminal...
<lars_t_h> yofel, N900 is nice
<BUGabundo> tip, a Vaio FE31M laptop, has no LCD backlight? any advice?
<BUGabundo> yofel: you should have gone Android !!
<BUGabundo> Ian_corne will back me up :P
<lars_t_h> I am waiting for the N9 with the MeeGo OS
<yofel> heh
<BUGabundo> wel you can put nidroid on it :\
<yofel> nah, I like my n900 :P
<yofel> and maemo isn't that bad for now
<lars_t_h> yofel, when MeeGo is ready, i am sure you can upgrade to that OS
<yofel> right, haven't been following that too much though yet
<lars_t_h> It shold be ready in spring of 2011 AFAIK
<nemo> :( no sound on my new laptop
<BUGabundo> nemo: mute, and umnute
<BUGabundo> happened to me twice alread
<nemo> BUGabundo: no such luck. just no sound
<nemo> all the channels seem normal in alsamixer, all the settings seem fine in sound prefs
<BUGabundo> so what about the laptop and backlight?
<BUGabundo> just test a newer kernel ?
<nemo> of course, sound never worked
<BUGabundo> or is there a package I should throw at it ?
<nemo> (since I just installed it)
<lars_t_h> nemo, you know there are no sound if you enable software-modem?
<nemo> lars_t_h: did not know that
<yofel> BUGabundo: no LCD backlight as in, black screen?
<nemo> lars_t_h: is that something it might enable on me in background?
<kklimonda> nemo: install either backpoted alsa or dailies from ~ubuntu-audio-dev ppa
<nemo> m'k
<kklimonda> backported alsa modules*
<kklimonda> search repository for linux backports alsa
<lars_t_h> nemo, no you had to install it manually, so if you had not install software-modem no trouble from thart direction
<BUGabundo> yofel: not exactly. more like no controls. its always on MAX bright !
<nemo> kklimonda: so if I enable maverick-backports, that might do it?
<nemo> or maverick-proposed ?
<BUGabundo> there are NO backports , yet
<kklimonda> no, it's in standard repository
<BUGabundo> only one repo
<yofel> BUGabundo: hm, I had that on my t510 with nvidia 3100M, had to add some xorg.conf option
<BUGabundo> till we go stable
<nemo> ah
<nemo> BUGabundo: wasn't sure if there was some sort of checkpointing thingy
<kklimonda> nemo: just install linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic or linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic-pae depending on your kernel flavour
<BUGabundo> yofel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SonyVaioBrightness ?
<BUGabundo> !vaio
<BUGabundo> !bright
<IdleOne> uptitude upgrade seems stuck
<IdleOne> Setting up samba (2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu5) ...
<IdleOne> update-alternatives: using /usr/bin/smbstatus.samba3 to provide /usr/bin/smbstatus (smbstatus) in auto mode.
<IdleOne> been like that for about 15 minutes
<nemo> kklimonda: hrm. kernel is generic but linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic says it isn't installable due to dep on linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-21-generic
<IdleOne> suggestions?
<IdleOne> aptitude*
<nemo> kklimonda: I admit I'm not too hip to how ubuntu does things
<nemo> there is a linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-20-generic available
<BUGabundo> IdleOne: mine too. even killed guake where I had it running
<kklimonda> nemo: well, welcome to beta
<nemo> heh
<IdleOne> BUGabundo: funny I have it running in guake also
<kklimonda> nemo: it should build shortly so try again later
<BUGabundo> small world :P
<kklimonda> nemo: you could also try with ~ubuntu-audio-dev ppa first
<IdleOne> BUGabundo: should I kill the process and try again in gnome-terminal?
<BUGabundo> mine eventualy fishined
<BUGabundo> ps axuw | grep apt
<nemo> kklimonda: that sorta stuff always makes me nervous - last time I tried it w/ evolution I was cleaning up manually using dpkg for an hour later to revert :)
<BUGabundo> will tell you what's doing
<BUGabundo> killing it, will leave lock, and probably a corrupted install package
<BUGabundo> forcing you to a dpkg --configure -a
<yofel> BUGabundo: no idea about vaio, sry, for my nvidia card adding 'Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"' to xorg.conf helped
<IdleOne> BUGabundo: ok I'll let it go for a while longer
<BUGabundo> yofel: no module load, it seems. trying that 1st
<yofel> ah
<kklimonda> nemo: you can wait for linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-21-generic to be built
<nemo> kklimonda: kk, I'll refresh in a couple of hours
<nemo> right. back to freeing up screen space
<nemo> I only have 800px, so need to get rid of that bottom panel and move everything on top
<nemo> which means using the translation hack to make Applications/Places/System less verbose
<kklimonda> use unity :)
<nemo> hm
<nemo> bit too lightweight
<nemo> buuuut, what the heck
<nemo> can't hurt to try it
 * nemo rearranges his firefox interface to fit it on one line
<dli> nemo, I got 768 pixes, I run xfce with one top panel, and small screen theme
<nemo> yeep
<nemo> that's way too many deps
<nemo> naw. gonna just go w/ my hacks. I'm familiar w/ 'em :)
<nemo> App/Loc/Sys
<nemo> much better
<CarlFK> installed from cd, got the "you need to restart...OK" dialog, hit OK, shutdown process ran, then my screen fiilled with "[1234..] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 506548" (timestamp and sector number increase)
<CarlFK> this happed with karmic too.  pretty sure I reported it.  seems like the CD is being ejected before it is unmounted
<charlie-tca> Yup
<charlie-tca> CarlFK: just hit ENTER after removing the cd. It will continue
<CarlFK> heh
<CarlFK> yep.  guessing I don't need to bug this?
#ubuntu+1 2010-09-15
<charlie-tca> not really, it is already
<CarlFK> figured.  wanted to make sure it wasn't my box
<CarlFK> woa.. this thing boots so fast it bothers me :)
 * duffydack turns down the boot
<charlie-tca> after that screen of stuff, just don't hit enter. It will slow it W-A-Y down ;-)
<nemo> theeere we go. might want to shrink the window buttons too, but this is good enough for now
<IdleOne> BUGabundo: how do I unlock dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<BUGabundo> first kill the apt task
<BUGabundo> then remove the lock file
<IdleOne> BUGabundo: /var/cache/apt/archives/lock correct?
<BUGabundo> think so
<yofel> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<IdleOne> thanks yofel
<IdleOne> that did it
<IdleOne> don't think I will be rebooting for a while
<BUGabundo> lol
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> I got dependency errors now with  linux-headers-2.6.35-21-generic
<BUGabundo> well, *you* broke the update, didn't you ?
<kklimonda> :)
<BUGabundo> ridding the sleeping horse, I say au revoir
<nemo> hm
<nemo> trying out fingerprint authentication
<nemo> sudo works
<nemo> gdm works
<nemo> login works
<nemo> su fails
<nemo> gnome-screensaver fails
<nemo> gnome-screensaver seems to work, but just hangs on "checking"
<nemo> hm. doesn't really work for gdm either
<nemo> I can log in, but only if it doesn't cancel, and if I log out, gdm needs restart
<nemo> and polkit doesn't work at all
<nemo> well, that leaves gksu, sudo and logging in on terminal
<nemo> su also works on vt
<tukadafoonday> Morning people.
<tukadafoonday> If i have installed linux onto the first harddrive which is now taking the section that windows wants to install its MBR, how can i adjust this without having to reinstall both OS's? should i just shrink the linux / and have it start at 200mb?
<psusi> tukadafoonday, don't do anything... grub will detect windows and let you boot it
<tukadafoonday> how do i install windows onto my second harddrive then? because the windows installer won't in stall without haviung that section for windows.
<psusi> install winders first, then install ubuntu is the easiest way
<theconartist> tukadafoonday, its very very easy
<theconartist> unplug your first hdd
<theconartist> install windows
<theconartist> replug and add windows to grub
<tukadafoonday> i have just install ubuntu and got it how i want it, i wanted to play starcraft 2 now and i can;'t get it working with wine.
<theconartist> you will never be as good as me anyway so why bother with sc2
<psusi> then install windows, then you will need to reinstall grub after windows trashes it
<theconartist> or he can just do what i said
<theconartist> :/
<psusi> or yea, unplug the first drive to install windows, then plug in the ubuntu drive, and run update-grub and it should detect windows
<psusi> ;)
<tukadafoonday> I can handle reinstalling grub, however i can't install windows without changing the partition table on my first harddrive unless i do what theconartist
<theconartist> i said unplug it
<theconartist> it wont be able to see the first
<theconartist> it will think it is on the first
<tukadafoonday> However there must be a way to do it without removing the harddrives or deleting linux
<theconartist> you dont have to remove it
<theconartist> just unplug it
<theconartist> that also has the upside of you being able to use the bios to chose your OS too
<tukadafoonday> I have a laptop which makes it a little harder.
<theconartist> you have 2 hdds on your laptop?
<tukadafoonday> Yeh, i do.
<theconartist> wtf man
<tukadafoonday> two 500gb drives
<theconartist> i have one 40gb ssd
<tukadafoonday> I want to put a 160gb ssd drive in... so expensive though!
<theconartist> i dont game or anything on my laptop tho
<theconartist> and can stream videos from other computer or my vps
<theconartist> 5 second boot 2 second shutdown
<theconartist> yeaaaa budday
<tukadafoonday> Thats  a quick boot and shutdown, i think i got about 30seconds?
<tukadafoonday> maybe less
<theconartist> once unity isnt a buggy pos i will be super happy
<theconartist> also are you any good at sc2?
<theconartist> i have a friend who plays on SEA servers who is always looking for someone good to practice with
<tukadafoonday> never played it before... just bought it yesterday.
<theconartist> o
<karbak> I ended up having to install Maverick (command line only) on a Thinkpad W510 using the alternate installer since the normal installer wouldn't complete booting.
<karbak> I've installed the ubuntu-desktop meta-package .. but I still only have a vanilla Gnome install ...
<karbak> Any idea what I need to install to get the standard Maverick desktop ?
<karbak> A theme package ? Or something else ?
<nemo> karbak: before giving up on the normal installer, did you try a few of the kernel options?
<nemo> karbak: like apic / acpi / free drivers that sorta thing?
<karbak> Hmm .. afraid I didn't ..
<karbak> I do have a proper install up and running at this point.
<karbak> It's just that it's vanilla Gnome with a rather ugly set of controls.
<karbak> It's not a deal-breaker, but I rather liked what I saw of the Maverick desktop.
<theconartist> you mean unity?
<mast`> I have a bit of an issue after updating to Maverick. I'm using an ATI card with the propriatery drivers and after the first reboot I got stuck in text mode, so I purge'd the drivers and rebooted in safe mode then reinstalled the Ubuntu/maverick drivers downloaded from the ATI website but no luck. Anyone has an idea what to do?
<ZekeS> ... on a side note, DockbarX is awesome
<ZekeS> err wrong channel, sorry
<PreZ> I am trying to install 10.10 ... but ubiquity is giving a bus error (core dump) when I try to launch it
<CarlFK> why doesn't middle click paste the selected text?
<ChogyDan> wfm?
<PreZ> hrm.  I guess you guys don't test installation on bog standard x86_64 machines.
<PreZ> *shrug* time to try a different install
<CarlFK> bog?
<PreZ> 'bog standard', 'stock', 'default', 'the most common version'
<PreZ> 'not modified'
<CarlFK> ah
<Votan> Is there an issue with setting it'S Picture/Nickname in empathy in maverick ? It doesmt seem to save what i enter
<javatexan> wow 273 updates, seems like I just update couple days ago...
<philsf> after I updated this night, my netbook boots to an all white screen. anyone know what this means?
<ChogyDan> philsf: double rainbow!
<philsf> there were some mesa packages, and the kernel, and I tried both reinstalling these packages and removing ~/.gnome* and ~/.gconf*
<philsf> ChogyDan, what's that?
<ChogyDan> philsf: did you check your Xorg.0.log logs?
<ChogyDan> philsf: a youtube reference, just a joke
<philsf> ChogyDan, not yet, but it only happens with the netbook main interface, not the 2D one, and gnome
<Dink> philsf, its the mesa package
<Dink> if you revert back it works fine
<philsf> Dink, should I revert it to the previous?
<philsf> ok, I'll try
<philsf> thanks
<philsf> Dink, btw, which mesa package? all that were upgraded, or only one?
<Dink> all, for me it was 3
<philsf> Dink, thanks, I'll try that
<Dink> libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-dri and libglu1-mesa
<PreZ> I'm guessing nobody knows why ubiquity is coring (with a bus error) on my x86_64 box?
<vlcn> is there really no way to customize the panels in 10.10 UNE?
<AnxiousNut> Why cant I change anything in the gnome panel of unity?
<Dementedsnake> Hello, I'm on 10.10 and my Wacom tablet works perfectly. I just want to know if the configuration file's location has changed. It's not in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<graphitemaster> yes I already know.
<Dementedsnake> I'll ask again later.
<graphitemaster> I'm having some issues here.
<graphitemaster> I managed to break my sources, and I have no clue how :/
<graphitemaster> W: GPG error: http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com maverick Release: No keyring installed in /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/.
<graphitemaster> W: GPG error: http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com maverick Release: No keyring installed in /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/.
<Ian_corne> My update seems to have frozen at a samba install
<Ian_corne> anyone else?
<thedog> hi guys, i've installed maverick beta, upgraded, and installed ubuntu-netbook
<thedog> when I try to login using netbook session all I got is a blank screen with mouse cursor
<thedog> is there a way to fix that?
<vega_> i also tried it out like that, and basically nothing worked, lots of crashes etc.
<vega_> now back in regular gnome :)
<lotuspsychje> thedog: netbook edition got some bugs on launchpad
<ebischoff> Hi people and thanks for the good work. After today's update i'm running into the hideous "Cannot get ibus-daemon's address". Any clue ?
<lotuspsychje> check maverick bugs website
<lotuspsychje> im using livecd 64bit no issues here at all
<thedog> lotuspsychje: in regular gnome, all works fine
<bobthemilkman> I'm having some trouble getting zsnes to run properly in 10.10 x64. I have it working properly on my laptop, which uses some unknown (9.10? 9.04?) version of Kubuntu x64.  I managed to install it by downloading the i386 .deb  from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/i386/zsnes/1.510-2.2ubuntu4, and then running sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture (filename).
<ebischoff> it only appeared after today's update. is your livecd that recent ?
<bobthemilkman> On my laptop, I can run it just fine by running "zsnes," however, on my desktop (10.10), I have to run "zsnes -ad sdl". Failure to use these options gives me libao errors.
<lotuspsychje> thedog: i never tested netbook edition sorry
<ebischoff> thedog : the problem appears in kde startup process
<thedog> kde??
<ebischoff> yes, kde
<lotuspsychje> ebischoff: is netbook edition kde based?
<thedog> ebischoff: I'm talking about gnome-netbook
<thedog> unity etc.
<bobthemilkman> Note that zsnes is an SNES emulator for x86.  Is there any way to find out what exactly is different between my laptop and my desktop that is causing these runtime differences?
<ebischoff> ok, let's restart. After network updating today my kubuntu maverick test machine which has not shown any problem so far, i run into the old ibus-damon process.
<ebischoff> sorry if conversations mixed up.
<thedog> :D
<lotuspsychje> np ebischoff
<ebischoff> ;-)
<ebischoff> s/process/problem/ , oops
<lotuspsychje> ebischoff: did you check launchpad bugs on ibus?
<ebischoff> lotus: yes i did, forums too, but it seems that every single person has a different reason for running into this one
<thedog> I've found that, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/638725
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 638725 in unity (Ubuntu) "choosing netbook for login session results in a blank white screen" [Undecided,New]
<thedog> it's a bug
<lotuspsychje> thedog: i think netbook edition will fix alot at official maverick release
<ebischoff> i just checked the maverick launchpad, two reports about ibus, but unrelated
<thedog> me too, I think i've to wait
<lotuspsychje> ok ebischoff
<lotuspsychje> regular gnome never worked better for me
<lotuspsychje> everything works
<lotuspsychje> and superfast
<thedog> yes, lotuspsychje, and on a netbook is very responsive
<lotuspsychje> http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/9673/screenshot3dz.png
<thedog> i'm happy for that
<lotuspsychje> got it running on ssd
<ebischoff> apart from this, maverick beta is incredibly stable, if i compare to what i experienced with lucid, karmic, etc
<lotuspsychje> 4sec system halt
<lotuspsychje> i agree ebischoff
<lotuspsychje> lucid gave a lotta problems forme
<rye> anybody here running unity? It started to display only white background after the latest update
<htorque> rye, hmm, let me update
<ebischoff> hmmm, i filed a bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/638817 but it did not go to maverick-bugs, i think :-(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 638817 in ibus (Ubuntu) "KDE does not start : cannot connect to ibus daemon" [Undecided,New]
<htorque> rye, getting a white screen, but just for a second or so (but it always was like that for me) - nvidia 6600 gt, nvidia-current, xorg-edgers ppa
<rye> htorque, hm, i am using an intel 945GME
<repete> I have a dell laptop w/ broadcom wireless and the right drivers installed
<repete> but nm says that wireless is disabled...
<repete> I know there is a file in /proc I can cat to see if the radio is on.  Anyone know which file that is?
<repete> nm... didn't realise it was a soft key to disable the radio :-)
<rye> (unity:2286): ClutterGLX-CRITICAL **: Unable to make the stage window 0x1a0004f the current GLX drawable Mesa 7.9-devel implementation error: Bad renderbuffer format: 21
<rye> :(
<rye> my unity is not uniting
<ricardinho> hi, my X server  is broken. Can somebody help me?
<om26er> why is the topic talking about the font?
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows howto disable all brightness adjustment both on ac/battery
<lotuspsychje> when i plugin ac power brightness dims lol
<the_dark_warrio> My Xorg is behaving strangely: its CPU usage is varying between 20% and 50%, sometimes it spikes to 80%. This started after I upgraded to Maverick from Lucid. Any hints on why this is happening?
<the_dark_warrio> The CPU is rising when I scroll text buffers in general, for instance, pidgins buffer, or a VIM buffer. If I keep crazily scrolling, the CPU goes to 95%!
<SwedeMike> sounds like you don't have any gpu acceleration at all, you should look in your X logs and see what drive it's using.
<SwedeMike> driver
<the_dark_warrio> SwedeMike: But I'm using composing, I guess my driver is OK
<the_dark_warrio> SwedeMike: where can I look for X log files?
<SwedeMike> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<coz_> hey guys.. a bit of an issue... I have two machines  with maverick installed,.,,,,  on this machine I did current updates  on the other I did not...both runnin compiz 0.9.0  but now this machine shows this error when starting compiz 0.9.0  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/errors/error
<coz_> the other machine also with compiz 0.9.0 but not current updates  , compiz 0.9.0 runs fine
<Malkavian_> Hi, I tested Kubuntu Maverick Beta ad the desktop freezes;
<Malkavian_> anyone experienced the same?
<coz_> Malkavian_,  are you running compiz on that?
<Malkavian_> no, just booting kubuntu (kde), opening the settings panel, changing something, like window borders and then boom
<coz_> mmm
<coz_> Malkavian_,  I had a similar issue but it was compiz related , resetting to defaults  did the trick but also installing gcc 4.5
<Malkavian_> it freezes, I can only move the mouse, but then I have to physically restart the computer
<BajK> Malkavian_: using nouveau driver?
<Malkavian_> no
<coz_> Malkavian_,  not related I would guess to your issue
<Malkavian_> Lucid works just fine
<ricardinho> having similar problems. Getting a white screen on login to gnome
<Malkavian_> I had this problem first with Maverick
<the_dark_warrio> SwedeMike: I'm looking at Xorg.0.log file now. Could you help me finding which driver it is using?
<SwedeMike> the_dark_warrio: you might be able to learn some from http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x-config.html
<SwedeMike> hm, I guess that one didnt show that
<SwedeMike> it's usually quite evident in the logs, I haven't looked at this for years.
<coz_> the_dark_warrio,  it probably is under Section "Device"
<BajK> Can I remove pulseaudio safely from Kubuntu 10.10?
<coz_> BajK,  kubuntu?  I didnt think kubuntu was using pulseaudio
<BajK> coz_: 10.10 is
<BajK> by default
<coz_> ah
<coz_> eeww
<BajK> and it sucks
<coz_> :)
<BajK> well I do appreciate their efforts of porting pulseaudi
<BajK> as I really like being able setting EACH stream's volume separately
<BajK> works even for every youtube video that is opened (every flash player) and things
<coz_> BajK,   I prevented  pulse from starting up using  sysv-rc-conf
<the_dark_warrio> There is a section in the log saying: LoadModule: "glx" (...) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
<BajK> coz_: on my 10.04 i just uninstalled it
<BajK> but my USB headset does not work when pulseaudio is active
<BajK> fonon just displays "internal audio hardware" (on 10.10) or "PulseAudio server" (on 10.04)
<BajK> and I can neither set individual volumes on devices (left speakers, front, center, mic etc) nor does it enable me to use any other audio device than the default
<coz_> BajK,  yikes  well  I am not up to par with pulseaudio issues   have you also tried  #pulseaudio channel  ?
<BajK> there seems to be a channel for EVERYthing, isnt it? I'll give it a try there, thanks
<coz_> :)
<coz_> BajK,  well the various channels allow for more concentrated support
<BajK> lol, just did a dist-upgrade, now kubuntu 10.10 does not start properly
<BajK> it starts X, the KDE splash appears, and then it crashes to console and starts X and KDE splash and crash.. all over again the whoole time
<King_Lui> Hello, where can i find the xorg.conf in Ubuntu 10.10
<bazhang> King_Lui, there is not one by default
<King_Lui> okay how can i create one?
<kishon> i get "Illegal instruction (core dumped)" for commands like cp, su etc.. any help on how to get this solved??
<kishon> i get "Illegal instruction (core dumped)" for commands like cp, su etc.. any help on how to get this solved??
<bazhang> kishon, su? you mean sudo, surely
<kishon> yeah.. sudo
<bazhang> kishon, could you pastebin the exact error messages along with the command used at paste.ubuntu.com ?
<King_Lui> how can i crash the x server that it cannot start at the next boot
<JAMD456> Can I ask why the text in the yellow box is in white when the theme box suggests a font for the user when you select the High Contrast Large Print Reverse, making it almost impossible to see
<kishon> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/yR2Z5uit
<bazhang> kishon, there is not actual command there.  sudo some command here
<kishon> bazhang: dint get u..
<bazhang> kishon, sudo apt-get install packagename
<kishon> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/1Lhv1YTY
<kishon> King_Lui: what's the exact scenario in which you want to crash x-server?
<King_Lui> i use btrfs to make a snapshot from the / i wanna crash the system like delete /usr/sbin/gdm then i wanna restore it
<coz_> hey guys.. a bit of an issue... I have two machines  with maverick installed,.,,,,  on this machine I did current updates  on the other I did not...both runnin compiz 0.9.0  but now this machine shows this error when starting compiz 0.9.0  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/errors/error
<coz_> the other machine with no current updates works well
<IdleOp> what do I do with the following?
<IdleOp> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<coz_> IdleOp,   do you have synaptic opened also?
<IdleOp> coz_: nope
<coz_> mmm
<IdleOp> no other apt processes running
<coz_> IdleOp,  have you tried to reboot ?
<IdleOp> coz_: I'm crazy, not stupid :)
<coz_> IdleOp,  no offense meant
<IdleOp> coz_: hehe no I haven't but honestly don't feel like not having a bootable system right now
<IdleOp> coz_: none taken :)
<coz_> IdleOp,  try    fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<IdleOp> here is full error http://paste.ubuntu.com/494212/
<coz_> to determine the process holding the lock then kill it
<IdleOp> returned to a prompt with no output
<coz_> mmm
<IdleOp> I'll figure it out later
<IdleOp> if you think of anything coz_ feel free to ping me with it :)
<coz_> IdleOp,  I was sure   fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat  would show the culprit
<coz_> let me try that here with sudo hold on
<coz_> mope
<IdleOp> oh with sudo it does return some output
<coz_> cool  does it indicate the process that might be locking?
<IdleOp> /var/cache/debconf/config.dat:
<IdleOp>                      root      27982 F.... frontend
<coz_> mmm
<IdleOp> says root
<coz_> IdleOp,  i will search this...if I find someting usefull I will let you know...althnough I think a reboot would work :)  also I am sure someone else here may have better solutions
<IdleOp> ok coz_ thanks, much appreciated
<IdleOp> I'll be back in a bit
<IdleOp> PM me anytime
<look> with 10.10 have fixed the driver issue witht he Nvidia graphics cards?
<look> ^will
<coz_> look,  its not working at all for you?
<look> no, i want to upgrade
<coz_> look,  from karmic?
<look> from 10.04 (which i spent 8 days getting to even boot)
<look> so when i upgrade i don't want to loose the install
<coz_> look,  mm  well with the kernel change in marverick the nvidia driver will  have to reinstall
<look> FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<look> well
<look> looks like ill have to spend another 8 days...
<coz_> look,  well the nvidia kernel module will have to be updated for the kernel in use on maverick
<coz_> look,  although I was able to install the ofifical dirver from nvidia after blacklisting nouveau
<look> coz_: i'll just see if nomodeset will work again
<bjsnider> the nvidia driver is automatically recompiled into any new kernel by dkms
<coz_> look,  yes ^^
<look> when the official build comes out next month, ill do a test install to see if i can get it working, Document my findings and what not, post on the forums for later help if noone has done it yet
<look> well lets hope so, i don't want to loose all my work
<look> (python source, and what not)
<coz_> I know that 260.19.04 nvidia driver manually installed is working well
<coz_> although current updates have broken compiz 0.9.0
<bjsnider> manually installed?
<look> bjsnider: with apt-get
<coz_> bjsnider,  yeah i blacklisted nouveau ,,,downloaded the driver  and ran the  .run nvidia driver install
<bjsnider> that is not the proper procedure
<bjsnider> the .run files are incompatible with ubuntu and even nvidia says so
<look> bjsnider: but it worked, therefore its just fine
<bjsnider> nice reasoning
<coz_> bjsnider,  works fine here
<look> well miracles do happen right? bjsnider
<coz_> acutally improved performance
<bjsnider> it damaged your xorg/mesa system
<bjsnider> whether you can see the damage or not, it took place anyway
<coz_> bjsnider,  in all honesty... I cant use a distribution that does not allow installation of drivers manually ...it makes no sense
<bjsnider> the 260 blob is in the x-updates ppa
<coz_> but I wont get into that topic again :)
<bjsnider> did you miss the sticky post on the nvforums website where nvidia is telling people to use the distribution installer instead of the .run files?
<look> coz_: you should sudo apt-get nvidia-current <----
<ricardinho> sorry about the instrusion, is this a white screen problem?
<look> ricardinho: no this is a problem with the Nvidia drivers that 10.04 and 10.10(might have)
<ricardinho> ok...
<ricardinho> look: thanks
<look> do you have a problem with the white screen? that might be a driver probelm also, try booting with nomodeset.
<Paddy_NI> Hey is it possible to get indicator-appmenu on lucid?
<vexati0n> HELP! Nautilus is ridiculously slow,  keeps freezing.... anyone know why or what i might to do fix that?
<coz_> bjsnider,  no but  in order for ubuntu to be real usefull  the nvidia drivers available need to have current beta   the current release and three other released drivers prior to that   plus at least three legacy drivers  ... not everyone has current systems  and nouveau is far from ready
<IdleOp> coz_: so i tried killing that process being run by root and then did a dpkg --configure -a. Seems to have configured everything without errors
<coz_> IdleOp,  cool :)
<IdleOp> yup :) thanks for the help
<coz_> limiting the available drivers in jockey to 3  is not really helpful
<coz_> its actually irritating to have a limited choice when so many systems with just as many hardware configs are out there
<bjsnider> with the x-updates ppa and the regular repos you have two blob choices, plus with the ubuntu jockey installer you have dkms so the blob is automatically rebuilt when kernel updates happen, and the ubuntu installer doesn't overwrite mesa files like the .run installer always has
<vexati0n> HELP! Nautilus is ridiculously slow,  keeps freezing.... anyone know why or what i might to do fix that?
<bjsnider> we always have new nvidia blob releases in x-updates within about 24 hours
<coz_> bjsnider, understood completely
<coz_> bjsnider,  well  I  get from your description "blob" that nvidia is not a favorite of yours ...yes?
<bjsnider> it's short for binary blob. it just means closed source
<coz_> I see
<bjsnider> it's a shorthand way of differentiating between the nvidia driver and something like nouveau
<coz_> bjsnider,   well I understand the desire for nouveau and an opensource driver...amd  has proven that
<coz_> bjsnider,  but i dont think that is going to happen for a few years down the road
<lucidfox> So, is it possible to add Banshee to the sound menu?
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> Is there a way to get MPD support in Maverick sound indicator?
<Milos_SD> :)
<coz_> hey guys one more thing...I notice that python-sexy is not available  the reasoning i read that emesene doesnt use it anymore however compiz does
<vexati0n> who needs compiz
<coz_> vexati0n,  I do and thousands of others
<lucidfox> aha, found banshee-extension-soundmenu
<lucidfox> odd that it's not installed by default, though
<vexati0n> yeah i was being sarcastic, if i didn't have compiz i'd be sad too.
<coz_> :)
<coz_> vexati0n,  although python-sexy is not absoilutely necessary to run compiz it does give the added option of advances search for keybindings
<coz_> advanced search
<vexati0n> yeah...
<vexati0n> well i am still wondering why nautilus keeps freezing
<lucidfox> okay
<coz_> vexati0n,  that one I am not sure of .... did you do current updates?
<vexati0n> every time i open the folder, it locks up for like 15 seconds and goes all grey
<vexati0n> yeah i keep updated
<vexati0n> but this was an upgrade from lucid so maybe it's an old package stuck somewhere
<lucidfox> I've installed and enabled the Sound Menu and MPRIS extensions, yet banshee still isn't shown in the sound menu
<Wubbbi> Hey guys. Can someone confirm the white screen that I get after logging in in uptodate Maverick Netbook? I cant use it anymore. Update on way?
<alexsander> it's just me or Gwibber freezes a lot?
<alexsander> on the other hand, I loved to use a MSN client with webcam support !!!
<vega_> Wubbbi: somebody else reported that too today..
<Wubbbi> ok well tank you. The discussion is in #ubuntu-x now
<TheInfinity> alexsander: aMSN
<TheInfinity> alexsander: kopete imho too
<alexsander> TheInfinity, I never really liked aMSN, it looks "non-native"
<TheInfinity> afaik gnome has no native msn client with video support, sorry :)
<alexsander> TheInfinity, I'm going from KDE to GNOME and back since 1999, each one has periods of great releases and poor ones... lately I've been using GNOME
<TheInfinity> alexsander: i just mix them since i started to use linux ;)
<alexsander> TheInfinity, check http://live.gnome.org/Empathy
<TheInfinity> http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#Does_Empathy_support_audio_and_video_chat.3F
<TheInfinity> n msn :)
<alexsander> TheInfinity, neither aMSN...
<TheInfinity> huh. :/
<alexsander> but video-only seems to work
 * TheInfinity used skype for video calls since over 2 years, so i have no overview what happened
<myk_robinson> In network manager, the wired and wireless network are working, both are checkmarked. However, they are grayed out, I cannot uncheck them. Ideas? This problem did not occur in Lucid
<josephnexus> Hello everyone
<josephnexus> just wondering if the Funguloids package will be fixed in this release
<Pici> Whats wrong with it?
<josephnexus> it doesn't install
<josephnexus> due to failed dependancies
<josephnexus> it's been like that for a few yrs now
<Pici> Was there a bug filed for that?
<josephnexus> yes
<josephnexus> let me find it
<josephnexus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/funguloids/+bug/194686
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194686 in ogre-contrib (Ubuntu) "Error installing Funguloids: ogre-plugins-cgprogrammanager doesnt exist" [Medium,Confirmed]
<josephnexus> it was opened early 2008
<josephnexus> since it shows in the software centre, you'd expect it to be installable
<Pici> hm
<josephnexus> it seems to me that the problem should either be fixed, or the packages affected should be removed
<Lars_G> IDK wether to weep that I spend 1 to 2 hours updating packages every day, or to thank you all profussely for the improvements in meerkat I notice every day
<Pici> josephnexus: Actually, it looks like successful builds of that package are sitting in the NEW queue right now.
<josephnexus> Pici, so it might actually be fixed?
<Pici> josephnexus: Yes.
<josephnexus> and it will be installable?
<Pici> josephnexus: I suppose.
<josephnexus> hopefully
<yofel> josephnexus: it will be fixed, the problem was a nvidia-cg-toolkit package that didn't work on the launchpad buildds, which was fixed a few days ago, so funguloids will be fine too soon
<josephnexus> it's a great game, and it's a shame it works everywhere except ubuntu
<josephnexus> that's awesome
<josephnexus> i'm excited for this
<josephnexus> thanks for the information
<josephnexus> keep up the good work!
<wompy_dompy> hi, i just tried to update to maverick. during setting up of samba the installation fails with this error-message in the console: WARNING: Failed to read mirror file
<wompy_dompy> what should i do now?
<wompy_dompy> Hi.my update to mav broke with the error: WARNING: Failed to read mirror file during the setup of samba. what should i do now
<TheInfinity> sounds like funny bugs in samba :)
<wompy_dompy> i dont like that kind of fun..
<wompy_dompy> ;)
<magedragon25> speaking of samba...I have been trying to install it with synaptic and it keeps stalling
<TheInfinity> i dont have a current beta, but looks like packages are broken atm, huh?
<wompy_dompy> can i complete the update without samba?
<magedragon25> I am running current updates in beta
<TheInfinity> wompy_dompy: of course you can. have fun with apt-pinning :)
<wompy_dompy> sounds like additional fun
<nemo> Ok, why is my new Ubuntu 10.10 AMD64 without any native flash? :(
<nemo> I've got it on Ubuntu 10.04
<wompy_dompy> i tried to update my apt-get and it says that it is not able to block /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<wompy_dompy> i think its still the update-manager who locks it
<wompy_dompy> but which process is it?
<Dr_Willis> Anyone else using Deluge and have it crash every time you close it?
<dajhorn> nemo: Adobe discontinued it.  Recent 32-bit builds run well, however.
<nemo> :(
<nemo> I wonder if gnash is becoming usable...
<yofel> "run well"... here that's more thanks to firefox being able to survive plugin crashes now, as I still get a lot of npviewer.bin segfaults here with the 32bit one
<bjsnider> why use it i say?
<Johannes19> nabend
<Johannes19> hat jemand nen HDA Audio am Start?
<yofel> Johannes19: in diesem channel wird englisch gesprochen, deutscher support für maverick ist in #ubuntu-de+1
<coz_> hey guys how do i pull up only the software sources  dialog?
<BajK> Is there something broken or why doesnt Kubuntu 10.10 start since I did a dist-upgrade today?
<coz_> BajK,  not sure .. i know that  one of the libraries on gnome is a bit broken but it only seems to interfere with starting compiz  so I am not sure
<coz_> libprotobuf  is broken here
<yofel> coz_: you don't, you open software center and open software sources from there, or you open the run dialog and open software-properties-gtk
<BajK> coz_: it starts Xserver, KDE splash appears and then at the moment the KDE logo should appear (the last icon), X crashes, goes back to text mode, restarts X and it cycles over and over again
<BajK> i did reinstall 10.10 from scratch and got the same after applying dist-upgrade
<coz_> yoasif,  that's what I wanted thanks :)
<yoasif> :P
<yofel> hey yoasif
<yoasif> hey yofel
<coz_> sorry yoasif  and yoasif    bad tab day :)
<yofel> BajK: can you check dmesg and the X log? we did get mesa updates recently
<BajK> yofel: mom
<BajK> dunno how to switch to the console? its virtualbox
<yofel> no idea, I know how it's done in kvm, but on in vbox
<yofel> s/on/not/
<Wubbbi> Is WLAN working fine @ your computer? On mine its very very slow! But I have 100% recive!
<coz_> yoasif,  sorry guy  apologies for bad tabbing  and thanks again :)
<charlie-tca> vbox will switch to any tty using your system key (right-ctrl, maybe?) and f2, f3, etc
<yoasif> np
<BajK> charlie-tca: ah kay
<BajK> but it doesnt help
<BajK> I end at thje login
<BajK> of the console
<BajK> and then xserver takes over
<BajK> and crashes and starts and crashes
<BajK> it does not leave me at tty1
<BajK> how can i send sysrq+k?
<coz_> let me bring this up again... two machines  ..both maverick + compiz 0.9.0   ...this machine all current updates  the other no current updates... this machine...when starting compiz spits this out   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/errors/error
<charlie-tca> mouse - left-click Machine on top
<BajK> ah ok i am now at the console
<Wubbbi> Can someone confirm my WLAN issue?
<yofel> Wubbbi: works fine here (intel chip, WPA2 g)
<Wubbbi> I also have intel chip and WPA2 but it load thinks with 3,4kb/s and it dont matter what. Also Web-Pages takes a lot time to load -.-
<Wubbbi> I bet its a broken driver or kernel here -.-
<coz_> I could compile 0.9.0 sans protobuf  but was curious of anyone else has seen this broken?
<dutchie> hi, i think i'm seeing bug 637002, but i'm not sure of how to generate a tcpdump to compare with the one in the report to see whethe it's the same
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 637002 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Facebook chat fails, where it worked in 10.04" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637002
<anr78> I'm running the beta in a Virtualbox VM. After yesterdays updates I'm thrown into initramfs at boot. I tried booting from a LiveCD to run fsck, but it complaints that the device is mounted (though it's not). Any ideas?
<ikonia> anr78: check it's not mounted on the livecd, especially under gfs
<anr78> ikonia: neither mount, gparted or .gvfs indicate any "mountation"
<sebsebseb> Hello Hi
<KnifeySpooney> Hi, does anyone know where intel gpu hangs are logged? My gpu hung before I rebooted and I saw that the program 'intel_gpu_dump' was running automatically then finished. Anyone know where it wrote to?
<CT1> Hi.  What are the differences, advantages/disadvantages (with regards the end result) between these three ways of upgrading: 1. Upgrading from Lucid -> Maverick beta -> installing updates after final release. 2. Clean install of beta then updating in october. 3 Upgrading in october?
<CT1> If the end result is the same, I want me some Meerkat!
<CarlFK> #3 is most likely to work
<CarlFK> I  booted cd, picked "install" from boot menu, now at welcome/language step.  tried to connect to a hiden wifi, seems to fail.  is there some way to open a term window to run dmesg?  or should I reboot into the live desktop?
<yofel> KnifeySpooney: the folks in #ubuntu-x might know
<KnifeySpooney> yofel, thanks
<oneneedshelp> hi....i need help......just installed 10.10.....dunno how to install application .tar.gz
<IdleOp> oneneedshelp: what is it you are trying to install?
<oneneedshelp> utorrent
<oneneedshelp> got it from utorrent.com
<IdleOp> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<IdleOp> the above should help you
<oneneedshelp> very technical for my humble knowledge
<oneneedshelp> will try to understand
<IdleOp> oneneedshelp: then perhaps you should not be running a beta version of Ubuntu
<oneneedshelp> it is what i found on the front page
<oneneedshelp> sometime ago i had version 9.1
<IdleOp> can you run lsb_release -a in a terminal and tell me what it returns
<oneneedshelp> how do I do that ?
<IdleOp> open a terminal
<jamalta> Hi, is there a reason why the Me Menu won't let me post to my broadcasts account, even though I've configured Gwibber?
<jamalta> The input box is disabled.
<oneneedshelp> how to open terminal ?
<IdleOp> oneneedshelp: if you can't open a terminal without help you really should not be running 10.10
<IdleOp> !manual | oneneedshelp
<ubottu> oneneedshelp: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<IdleOp> the manual linked above will help get you started with the basics of Ubuntu
<oneneedshelp> can u pls help me now on this ?
<IdleOp> go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<IdleOp> type: lsb_release -a
<IdleOp> what version does it say is installed
<nemo> kklimonda: still no linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-21-generic in Synaptic :(
<oneneedshelp> Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS release 10.04
<oneneedshelp> codename: Lucid
<IdleOp> oneneedshelp: ok you are running Lucid.
<IdleOp> Now go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware and read up on how to compile software. if you need more help ask in #ubuntu.
<oneneedshelp> in ubuntu they told me to come here
<IdleOp> Consider searching in the Software Center under the Applications menu before downloading from the internet.
<IdleOp> oneneedshelp: that is because you said you were running 10.10
<oneneedshelp> yes
<IdleOp> but you aren't
<oneneedshelp> ah ok
<oneneedshelp> right
<Vardan> hi all. people I have installed kubuntu 10.10 beta release and have such kind of problem. For example when I open rekonq the system says that there are some extra packages that I may need to install I click details it's showing packages names I click install, then the system ask my password I type password and every time it shows up this message "The package "" has not been found among your software sources. Therefore, it cannot be installed." what is the
<Vardan> sudo aptitude update not helped
<jamalta> Any clue why the broadcast input box in the MeMenu is disabled? I have Gwibber configured and working.
<lupine_85> hrm, I've installed the ubuntu beta and evolution thinks it's working offline and doesn't have any settings to make it working online
<lupine_85> ah, it's talking to the stupid network-manager applet
<lupine_85> bleh
 * lupine_85 reluctantly sets up eth0 with NM rather than /etc/network/interfaces
<cozziemoto> hey guys... no sun java in partner repos yet...is it coming????  yes??
<Dink> cozziemoto, normally comes later
<yofel> there is a bug requesting it, nothing more yet
<cozziemoto> Dink,  ok  and yofel  thanks
<cozziemoto> will have to just install lucid and upgrade the system
<yofel> erm, you can add lucid partner to maverick
<cozziemoto> yofel, mm i could yes  that might be a better solution
<Tetsuo55> hi, can we get this packadge updated somehow? 1.43-3 (cppcheck)
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys is this OCT release going to tbe the version that does not have a gnome shell?? or is that a later release?
<nigelb> gnome shell has been there for some time
<nigelb> only it isn't the default yet
<Cpt_Zyph> i was reading that the gnome shell will not be in the next release
<nigelb> its a bit crashy tbh
<svu> evince says: GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.Evince.Default' is not installed
<svu> and dies
<svu> is that fixable?
<CarlFK> installed from CD, didn't get the new wallpaper.  does that mean I forgot to check "download updates while installing" ?
<Cpt_Zyph> nigelb i figured thats why they were relasing one that is being taken out. i'm thus far been learning fedora but i would like to check out ubuntu just trying to wait for one if there is going to be a major change in OCT i might wait untill then
<nigelb> Cpt_Zyph: it doesn't work in Ubuntu, I forget why, some conflict/crash
<cc12> hey all has anyone tried 10.0 beta
<CarlFK> dist-upgrade = "need to get 150m of archives"  so yeah, I guess i forgot to check the box
<Cpt_Zyph> nigelb so is there anything major in this new release that i should be waiting for .. or is it an easy thing to update to the new release next month? that way i can get practice in now
<kklimonda> svu: is your system up to date?
<nigelb> Cpt_Zyph: Plenty, unity is coming in this release, sound menu, and much more
<CarlFK> cc12: i have been running it on my laptop for about 6 weeks, and just installed a 2 day old daily.  so far so good.
<Cpt_Zyph> sound menu like theme effects when clickign menus and such.. i'll have to read up on unity not sure what that is.. thanks i'll read up more.. btu the core of the OS will eb the same so learning some this month should be applicaple to next etc..
<Cpt_Zyph> nigelb i found that link again i was reading from before https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekLucid/AskMark
#ubuntu+1 2010-09-16
<kklimonda> hmm.. So I've just noticed that Evolution has a new "default" signature - Sent from Ubuntu..
<kklimonda> bah, free advert is the best advert ;)
<nigelb> kklimonda: oh, I like that
<svu> kklimonda, yes
<svu> just apt-get dist-upgraded
<kklimonda> svu: do you have empathy installed?
<svu> kklimonda, yes
<kklimonda> there is a bug 621507 reported about this issue but it was supposed to be fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 621507 in GLib "glib-compile-schemas fails if override files refer to non-installed schemas" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621507
<svu> oops. may be not
<svu> damn
<svu> kklimonda, installed epiphany. still no luck
<svu> empathy
<CarlFK> fresh 10.10 install, dist-upgrade, hit a web page that wants flash, used the 'missing plug-in' thing to install whatever the top/default one is (I think it is the nonfree one)  the "applying changes" dialog seems to have gone out to lunch.  I can't move it, and dragging a term window over it leaves term window traces
<CarlFK> ah, I see why
<CarlFK> the "done' dialog came up behind it
<RPG-Master> Is 10.10 going to have Firefox 4.0?
<Daekdroom> RPG-Master, It's too late for that
<RPG-Master> Daekdroom: Crap. I figured... :/
<RPG-Master> Was just curious.
<Daekdroom> RPG-Master, tomorrow is the final freeze.
<RPG-Master> Daekdroom: And Firefox is still beta :(
<Daekdroom> We shouldn't expect any API/ABI/bin updates after then
<Daekdroom> Precisely.
<RPG-Master> Watch FF 4 be released the same week.
<SoulShadow> quick question: how crashy is 10.10?
<yofel> depends on what you're using, KDE and the other apps I'm using are prefectly stable here
<Aphex> its not
<Aphex> not had a crash yet
<Aphex> if you gonna do a full reinstall then wait 2-3 weeks til its officially released imo
<Aphex> my only prob is i cant get ubuntu one to work on it yet
<Aphex> only want it so my daughter can use the music store
<SoulShadow> i have it running in a VM right now
<Aphex> 10.10?
<SoulShadow> since it's currently not feasible for me to be dualbooting between OS's i'm just running it inside vmware workstation
<SoulShadow> yeah
<SoulShadow> it's updating atm
<yofel> hey, 64bit flash is back :D
<Aphex> I have xp on this one but can't remember the last time time I booted it
<SoulShadow> haha
<SoulShadow> my i7 loves VM's :D
<SoulShadow> just..it doesn't love the memory usage :p
<Aphex> I found out years ago that I could easily live without all the windows only bits
<SoulShadow> i like to game
<SoulShadow> and other things
<SoulShadow> i'm far too used to windows to switch completely
<Aphex> I play a bit of wow and thats it
<SoulShadow> wow bores me
<nemo> yay!
<Aphex> used to enjoy it but they made it too easy to help the casuals
<nemo> 64 bit flash for linux again!
<nemo> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<Aphex> I have quit til new expansion
<nemo> "64-bit support — Native support for 64-bit operating systems and 64-bit web browsers on Linux, Mac OS, and Windows."
<Aphex> ooh nice
<nemo> Does that mean Maverick reenables it?
 * yofel just said that and got ignored :(
<nemo> I'd so far skipped on using the wrapped version
<SoulShadow> yofel :(
<nemo> yofel: heh. you weren't excited enough?
<yofel> probably :D
<nemo> Hm.
<nemo> I was going to install the 32 bit one
<nemo> I guess I could install the 64 bit one in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<yofel> works fine so far in firefox 3.6
<nemo> then remove it once it is available
<nemo> yofel: install FF4 man! it is all kinds of fun!
<yofel> that's what I did
<SoulShadow> ehh
<SoulShadow> i dislike FF4
<nemo> why??
<yofel> nemo: I have it installed, but it doesn't support all the addons I'm used to yet :P
<SoulShadow> it's just..weird
<nemo> ah
<Aphex> whats 64 bit like these days?
<nemo> yofel: addons are an issue - but I only care about noscript and firebug
<nemo> and those 2 are supported
<nemo> SoulShadow: that's vague :-p
<SoulShadow> dunno, i can't compile android with 64bit, so i can't  use it
<Aphex> I was too scared to take the 64 bit option last install so went x86
<Aphex> only just come back to ubuntu as the wife moaned too much about slackware
<SoulShadow> gotta love when it sais 9 installed are no longer supported
<SoulShadow> and so starts the upgrade :D
<nemo> Aphex: heh. slack and gentoo ain't bad, but ubuntu has grown on me
<nemo> so much stuff just works, yet I usually can still customise and build what I want
<nemo> plus it has style
<yofel> heh, well, it works fine here, except for minor annoyances like flash and I would image that wine could cause issues, but for what I need 64bit works fine. it's lost a bit of importance since we got the -PAE kernel though
<Aphex> between you and me im glad to be back on ubuntu
<Aphex> just dont tell the wife :-p
<yofel> WB! :D
<SoulShadow> god
<nemo> Aphex: gentoo has been relegated to the servers at my home - well, the servers and my P133 notebook
<nemo> Aphex: w/ a whopping 96MiB of ram :)
<SoulShadow> i just booted my XP VM
<SoulShadow> lmao
<nemo> Aphex: that one runs a severely stripped down gentoo w/ xfce4 for the desktop
<SoulShadow> i kinda like XFCE
<nemo> Aphex: after ssh + nfs + xfce4 + seamonkey, I have about 15MiB left for use :)
<nemo> w/o using swap! \o/
<SoulShadow> i don't think my computer is happy
<SoulShadow> with my vm ram usage
<SoulShadow> 73% lol
<Aphex> lol
<SoulShadow> surprise: chrome is using 600MB
<Aphex> still haven't tried chrome
<SoulShadow> i love chrome
<SoulShadow> just not the mem usage
<Aphex> heard good and bad things and firefox does the job for me
<nemo> Aphex: the graphics accel for FF4 does awesome stuff on my machine.
<nemo> well. most of 'em.
<nemo> one it does not work on at all :-/
<nemo> hopefully they'll get that fixed
<SoulShadow> why's paste not working
<SoulShadow> i can't paste between host and VM ><
<nemo> SoulShadow: virtualbox?
<SoulShadow> vmware
<nemo> oh
<nemo> bleah
<Aphex> didn't even realise ff4 was out
 * nemo ♥ virtualbox
<nemo> Aphex: still beta
 * SoulShadow murders his xp vm
<h00k> So, does sun-java6 not appear in the 'Partner' repo anymore?
<kklimonda> it's not uploaded yet
<SoulShadow> does mint menu work?
<SoulShadow> in 10.10
<h00k> So...I have to wait, 'eh?
<kklimonda> or use package from 10.04
<h00k> SoulShadow: You'd have to check with Mint support
<h00k> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
 * SoulShadow eyerolls
<SoulShadow> it's a package
<SoulShadow> available to install for any debian-based distribution
<jbroome> it's also not supported here.
<SoulShadow> okay, i just asked if anyone had it working, was all
<h00k> I suppose ask the package maintainer
 * h00k shrugs
<SoulShadow> meh it's a vm, i'll give it a shot
<nemo> now if only I could get sound to work on my new 10.10 install
<nemo> I'd be happy
<nemo> kklimonda says it is 'cause the alsa kernel module is still not available for my version of kernel
<Aphex> had that on my mums pc nemo
<nemo> I checked on boot, it seems the version in synaptic is exactly between the two kernel versions I have available
<Aphex> just ran sound test and somehow it fixed it
<nemo> hm
<nemo> I tried that
<kklimonda> nemo: nah, I'm saying that alsa in 10.10 may be too old to properly support your hardware.
<nemo> oh :(
<nemo> kklimonda: I've been waiting hoping for that backports version to update
<kklimonda> nemo: you can, in the meantime, test ~ubuntu-audio-dev ppa
<nemo> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<Aphex> nemo have you got the nightly repositories?
<kklimonda> I'm not familiar with sound at all - all I can help with is give you some more options to check.
<nemo> Aphex: no? :)
<nemo> Aphex: just tell me what to do and I shall do it!
<nemo> first thing being to add ubuntu-audo-dev ppa
<nemo> righto
<Ian_corne> no more sun-java6?
<Ian_corne> Package sun-java6-jdk is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Ian_corne> However the following packages replace it: sun-java6-demo
<Ian_corne> I've got partner repo's enabled
<Aphex> ttp://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/nightlies/ubuntu.
<Aphex> oops wrong one
<Aphex> brb
<yofel> Ian_corne: not there for mav yet
<Ian_corne> ok, *sad panda*
<Ian_corne> Guess openjdk will have to do for minecraft :)
<nemo> fingerprint gui is awesome
<nemo> that guy rocks for having created that
<Vi0L0> hi, can somebody please give me a link to catalyst (fglrx) 10.10 beta for ubuntu 10.10? It should be called fglrx-installer i gues...
<nemo> kklimonda: you know, I was watching startup this time...
<nemo> aaaand, just occurred to me my lack of sound could be related to the kernel oops on startup :-/
<Aphex> probably is
<nemo> hm. now where would that terminal spam on startup be kept
<kklimonda> nemo: you can use dmesg to get the log from startup where oops should be located
<nemo> 'cause I'm not finding it in dmesg or syslog
<nemo> kklimonda: no oops :)
<nemo> oh
<nemo> just doesn't *say* oops
<nemo> says "Oops"
<nemo> and I fail at case insensitive
<nemo> http://m8y.org/tmp/dmesg.txt if anyone cares to speculate on the error, my attempts at searching for a matching call trace are so far fruitless.
<nemo> er. that should have gone into channel
<nemo> bug #632430 in launchpad seems same
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 632430 in linux (Ubuntu) "ips-adjust - BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632430
<nemo> similar laptop model to mine
<kklimonda> looks the same
<yofel> nemo: unless it's the *exact* same laptop with the same hardware, chipset and firmware versions, file a new bug
<yofel> kernel team policy
<nemo> yofel: hardware seems identical, laptop is very close
<charlie-tca> Isn't the trace towards the bottom of dmesg, [   11.851246] Call Trace:  ??
<nemo> charlie-tca: hm?
<nemo> charlie-tca: I did note I found it once I searched for the right thing, right? :)
<charlie-tca> Wellll, not unless I missed it after :
<charlie-tca> <nemo> http://m8y.org/tmp/dmesg.txt if anyone cares to speculate on the error, my attempts at searching for a matching call trace are so far fruitless.
<charlie-tca> seems identical means file a new bug. If the hardware is different even by version number, it might need a different fix
<nemo> charlie-tca: I meant a matching one on google
<nemo> then I found one :)
<charlie-tca> You can give the bug number in your report
<nemo> but. fine...
<nemo> will do that later, since I'm already running really really late on getting home
<charlie-tca> kernel team would prefer to call it the same on their own, truth be told.
<nemo> charlie-tca: the hardware doesn't seem different though - just the model #
<charlie-tca> That's enough to be different
<nemo> I expect it is identical HW in a different shell and w/ slightly tweaked something or other
<nemo> fine w/ me
<nemo> more bugs means more attention
<charlie-tca> Just reference this bug for them
<charlie-tca> They can then verify if it matches for the fix
<Seven_Six_Two> I had both E16gnome and Ubuntu Standard Desktop (or similar) as gdm choices. For the first time, I chose E16gnome. I didn't like the window decorations. I went back to the other choice, and somehow got the same grey decorations. I uninstalled E16, and now gnome starts without decorations at all and I have to open a terminal (metacity --replace &) but that's irritating and I had effects on (I believe). Have I misunderstood wh
<Seven_Six_Two> at's going on?
<Seven_Six_Two> I just reenabled effects (I forgot I just chose a different driver too...) I'll log and try again. sorry to possible have wasted time
<trojan_spike> u can save effect settings
<nemo> /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager
<nemo>  /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager  is the gconf key if I understand
<nemo> oh. he left
<nemo> n/m
<Kendalja> hello all
<Kendalja> I am having problems upgrading ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10
<Kendalja> Well I decided to update to 10.10 via Distribution Upgrade and the installer is stuck with 10 mins to go
<Kendalja> Says installed xserver-xorg-input-mouse
<Kendalja> and just sits there...
<Kendalja> for about 1 hr now
<Kendalja> any ideas?
<Kendalja> ...
<nemo> Kendalja: hey
<Kendalja> hello
<nemo> Kendalja: is there anything in details?
<nemo> normally "stuck" means "waiting for user interaction"
<nemo> like a config file changed
<nemo> and they want you to approve the mods
<Kendalja> well I cant see the bottom of the install window
<nemo> wow.
<nemo> your resolution is that low
<nemo> ?
<Kendalja> no I am on a netbook
<nemo> alt left click on the install window
<nigelb> err, unity?
<nemo> to forcibly drag it up
<Kendalja> sweet
<trojan_spike> Kendalja, > you'd be best getting the iso onto a disk and installing.. from my disk i still had to do a partial upgrade.. So with a full upgrade it would be even dodgier..
<Kendalja> says installing new version of config file /etc/logrotate.d/samba ...
<Kendalja> then thats it
<trojan_spike> not moving at all?
<Kendalja> nopers
<Kendalja> sucks'
<trojan_spike> do u have any disk u can use to put the iso on?
<Kendalja> I am getting the netbook iso now
<Kendalja> all I have is USB stick
<Kendalja> is that ok
<Kendalja> ?
<trojan_spike> yea,, u can get a usb creator,, then put it on
<trojan_spike> i had netbooks.. buh sure
<trojan_spike> have u tried the chrome O.S yet? its great for netbooks
<Kendalja> no I havent
<Jordan_U> Kendalja: If you haven't closed the upgrade window yet, hold alt to click and drag the window with the mouse to where you can see the bottom of it.
<trojan_spike> try that,, or Jolicloud.. best for netbooks
<Kendalja> I did that Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Kendalja: Try clicking within the terminal output area and pressing enter.
<Kendalja> did that also
<Kendalja> just creates space
<Jordan_U> Kendalja: Try ctrl+c
<Kendalja> that wants to close it
<Kendalja> it says it will abort the operation
<Jordan_U> Kendalja: If nothing has happened for a long time then it may be the best that you can do (hopefully afterward the other operations will continue). What is the exact text of the error message?
<Kendalja> says installing new version of config file /etc/logrotate.d/samba ...
<Paddy_NI> trojan_spike, Is JoliCloud ready yet?
<Kendalja> is jolicloud linux?
<Paddy_NI> yes
<trojan_spike> yea,, Jolicloud is ready for use
<trojan_spike> google chrome O.S has gone public too
<Paddy_NI> trojan_spike, which Ubuntu release is it based on?
<Paddy_NI> Joli that is
<Kendalja> you have to build chromium though
<trojan_spike> ubuntu remix
<Paddy_NI> which
<Paddy_NI> :)
<trojan_spike> im trying to think.. i remember hearing it
<Kendalja> have you guys used chromium or joli?
<Paddy_NI> Kendalja, Yeah I have used chromium OS
<Kendalja> fast?
<Paddy_NI> its not really ready
<Paddy_NI> yeah its fast
<Paddy_NI> Haiku is nice too
<trojan_spike> it got good reviews
<Paddy_NI> Haiku has a great feel to it also
<Paddy_NI> blazing fast
<vbabiy_> is there a fix for the cpu usage by xorg
<trojan_spike> Mozilla prisim and ubuntu remix << Jolicloud
<trojan_spike> prism
<Paddy_NI> they use a custom netbook launcher
<Paddy_NI> I am enjoying a highly customised Ubuntu Lucid netbook at the moment
<Kendalja> lucid?
<Paddy_NI> yes
<Kendalja> I think I will try those os' you mentioned
<Kendalja> can I use irc and stuff on them?
<Paddy_NI> of course
<Kendalja> run anything linux based..?
<Paddy_NI> huh>
<Paddy_NI> ?
<Kendalja> I mean if I wanted to dl an app do i just dl a linux version
<Kendalja> for the os
<Paddy_NI> Preferably use that systems package manager if any before downloading packages
<Paddy_NI> would not want to end up in dependency hell
<Kendalja> ok
<Kendalja> which OS would you recommend I start with?
<Paddy_NI> also HaikuOS is not linux based
<Paddy_NI> Kendalja, for a netbook>
<Paddy_NI> ?
<Kendalja> yep
<Kendalja> I am getting Jolicloud now
<Paddy_NI> Ubuntu 10.04 netbook edition
<Paddy_NI> :)
<Kendalja> and that also
<Kendalja> well 10.10
<Paddy_NI> 10.10 aint ready yet
<Paddy_NI> plus 10.04 is an LTS release
<Kendalja> lts?
<Paddy_NI> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Kendalja> jolicloud looks nice
<Paddy_NI> yeah it is pretty
<Kendalja> it will run linix apps?
<Paddy_NI> Kendalja, yes
<Paddy_NI> its ubuntu based
<Kendalja> ahh
<Paddy_NI> shares the same repositories
<Kendalja> so why is it better than ubuntu 10.04 netbook?
<Kendalja> or not...
<Paddy_NI> I did not say it was
<Kendalja> well in your opinion which is better?
<Paddy_NI> Well I have not tried Jolicloud for a while now and when I had it was in a VM
<Paddy_NI> I thought it was nice but I still love ubuntu
<Paddy_NI> You should really try for yourself and make your own decision
<Paddy_NI> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<qwm> when i change user with sux, i can't run any gtk apps (they crash with "Aborted (core dumped)"), but other apps work fine. i've had the problem for about a week.
<Paddy_NI> Hey qwm have you tried throwing cabbage at it?
<Volkodav> anybody tried this Square evil 64 bit from Adobe ?
<yofel> Volkodav: works fine here in firefox 3.6
<Volkodav> yofel: did you uninstall both the player and the wrapper before installing a new one ?
<yofel> I did run apt-get purge flashplugin-installer, but rather because I don't need them anymore than that they caused problems
<Volkodav> i removed the nswrapper what it is called too just in case
<yofel> the wrapper is still installed, but doesn't seem to be used
 * yofel purges that too
<Volkodav> hmm works ok so far trying in opera 10.7
<Volkodav> cpu usage is still out there
<Volkodav> like it always does this monster
<crimsun_> you don't need to remove nspluginwrapper; just removing the [links to] system-wide libflashplugin.so and installing the native-arch one will suffice
<crimsun_> the former is easily accomplished via purging flashplugin-installer, as yofel alluded to
<SoulShadow> do switchable graphics work in ubuntu?
<bullgard4> How can I persuade Audacious to keep in mind the URL http://player.streamtheworld.com/_players/entercom/player/?id=KDFC and play it when pressing a key combination?
<Wubbbi> Hey guys. I found a strange bug. I use a netbook with broadcom Wifi and it realy works good. But now the problem. When I'm in Batterie mode ( even if the batterie is very very full ) my Wifi speed is like 3,4kb/s ... it takes 5 minutes to load google.com. In Lucid I dont have any problems. Well when I put in my Charger, the Wifi connection speeds up to normal speed. I dont have to reboot, no reconnect. I just put it in and its fast as normal.
<Wubbbi> When I put it out again, the connection slows down. Can you confirm it? Or even help me?
<MarkDude> Wubbbi, - what type of machine?
<Wubbbi> MarkDude: Netbook
<Wubbbi> MarkDude: Netbook ( Intel )
<MarkDude> So an atom then?
<Wubbbi> yes
<Wubbbi> MarkDude: any ideas?
<Wubbbi> Cause I cant be in Charge-Mode always. My Battrie will be destroyed. I also wanna move arround etc.
<MarkDude> Odd, when you said that^^ I unplugged mine and it killed updating
<MarkDude> apparently it cant do the right speed for updates on mine - wheter unplugged or not
 * MarkDude cant reproduce
<Wubbbi> MarkDude: uff ... -_- thats not good
<MarkDude> Looking at my logfiles
<MarkDude> sorry Wubbbi - I need to sort out what I just did
<MarkDude> your issue is prolly related to acpi
<MarkDude> Or some power issue is my guess
<Wubbbi> MarkDude: ok so what do I have to do now`?
<MarkDude> Check and make sure there is no crash log in   var/log
<Wubbbi> MarkDude: I found a pm-powersave.log ... there are interessting Lines. Do you wanna have?
<MarkDude> sure
<eruditehermit> hey, is there a working ATI catalyst driver in maverick?
<Wubbbi> MarkDude: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/398951/ here ... just look at line 142 for example. Sounds strange
<Wubbbi> MarkDude: Is it possible to turn off the powersave mode? May I gonna test it.
<Wubbbi> seems to be an issue with it
<MarkDude> Yes there is
<Wubbbi> MarkDude: found something? ( like a bug? )
<MarkDude> right click on your upper panel
<MarkDude> Add to Panel
<MarkDude> *inhibit applet*
<MarkDude> put that on your panel
<Wubbbi> MarkDude: ok
<MarkDude> it will stop it from getting sleepy, unlike myself
 * MarkDude wishes he had something to prevent sleepmode
<MarkDude> It is only a workaround (if it works)
<Wubbbi> MarkDude: Ahhh ... xD do you know the german word of the Applet? I cant find it ^^
<MarkDude> Ill screenshot it for you
<Wubbbi> thx ^^
<MarkDude> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10527806/Screenshot-Add%20to%20Panel.png
<MarkDude> Its where my mouse is
<Wubbbi> MarkDude: ahhh ok
<Wubbbi> I did ... now do I have to configure something?
<MarkDude> It looks like the restricted drivers icon
<MarkDude> left click will keep it from sleeping
<MarkDude> one more click will let it sleep
<Wubbbi> MarkDude: Its workd ;D
<Wubbbi> thank you.
<MarkDude> Cool
<Wubbbi> May we just fix the bug now, cause its just a workaround xD
<MarkDude> Of course Wubbbi
<Wubbbi> stupid powersave ... ruined my day xD
<MarkDude> The bug will prolly get fixed, my guess is that its looking at a file that is blank
<Wubbbi> Well MarkDude as I come from germany ... and its is morning here ... I have to go to work now. I'lll be here later. Can you create to bug report? I realy have to go now ^^
 * MarkDude is almost asleep Wubbbi 
<MarkDude> Im srry
<Wubbbi> xD ok I will come back later and do it. Np ;)
<Wubbbi> Good night ;D
<bullgard4> How can I persuade Audacious to keep in mind the URL http://player.streamtheworld.com/_players/entercom/player/?id=KDFC and play it when pressing a key combination?
<Wubbbi> MarkDude: hey :) are you sleeping? xD
<syn-ack> *burp*
<red> hello, I removed my laptop from its dock, now the eth0 interface is still excpeting to be the same MAC \ Device, how do I tell ubuntu to regenerate those configurations?
<red> sorted
<bac> hi apw ... i tried installing 10.10 desktop beta 1  on a MBP5,1 (your favorite) and ran into the same problem with nouveau as reported against lucid in bug 546393
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546393 in linux (Ubuntu) "MacBook Pro 5,1 / 5,2 / 5,3 / 5,5 fails to boot into 10.04 desktop" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546393
<apw> bac lovely
<apw> bac, can you add that to the bug ?
<bac> apw: do you want a new bug?
<gnomefreak> it says it is fixed
<gnomefreak> i havent gone to site. just the info from bot
<apw> bac will see if i can add a maveric nom to it
<bac> apw ok, your call
<apw> gnomefreak, yeah he is saying it was fixed in lucid and now it is unfixed
<gnomefreak> regression?
<bac> apw: the workaround in that bug worked so i could install and switch to nvidia driver.  all is well now.  (nouveau.noaccel=1 blacklist=vga16fv)
<bac> er, vga16fb
 * gnomefreak goes to check.
<apw> bac yeah i've sorted the tasks could you update the body
<bac> apw: done.  please let me know if you want me to test when the time comes.
<mikehh> I have a problem with Kate locking up if a file changes outside of Kate - where should I discuss this?
<bazhang> mikehh, in 10.10?
<mikehh> yup
<mikehh> works in 10.04
<bazhang> mikehh, consider filing a bug then
<mikehh> 'k
<bazhang> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<IdleOne> samba upgrade broken for you folks this morning?
<IdleOne> samba (2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu6)
<IdleOne> :(
<bazhang> mikehh, just searched launchpad, not seen any kate bugs yet
<mikehh> bazhang: I am logged into launchpad - can't find anything at the moment
<mikehh> what happens is that I use Kate as my default editor, make changes, save then commit the change (via svn), which modifies the file. (more)
<mikehh> if I dont close the file before I commit it locks up kate (ok if I do)
<mikehh> when I was working with the beta of 10.04 kate would crash when I did this, but that was fixed, now in 10.10 beta it just locks up, can't do anything with it
<mikehh> I have to end it with system monitor
<yofel> mikehh: bugs in kate directly should go to bugs.kde.org, search there too
<yofel> *should directly go
<maxb> Are there any LVM-related cautions against upgrading to Maverick Beta at the moment?
<gnomefreak> maxb: search for your bug in launchpad. we are unable to know everything ;)
<maxb> I do not have a bug. I am asking for vague generalities :-)
<maxb> If someone's been burnt recently, they might speak up and caution me. If not, I'll upgrade anyway and see what happens :-)
<gnomefreak> why not skip this step since you are going to do it anyway
<CC12> hey all
<CC12> need help with ati drivers
<gnomefreak> CC12: in 10.04?
<CC12> no 10.10 beta
<CC12> this is what iam getting ...
<gnomefreak> need yhelp with* means nothing
<CC12> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<CC12> default:v2:x86_64:lib32::none:2.6.35-19-generic:; make sure that the version is being
<CC12> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<gnomefreak> CC12: that needs to have a bug filied againsts ait drivers
<CC12> dang
<CC12> ok ill stick with 10.4 for now thanks
<gnomefreak> if you want it looked at a bug is best
<gnomefreak> you also have an old kernel
<CC12> hmm didnt expect that..but ill stick 10.04
<alvin> Are there people here who installed Kubuntu with encrypted home? I did such an install, and I can't log in anymore. (could log in once)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. did a update/upgrade. and it semed to hang on    update-alternatives: using /usr/bin/smbstatus.samba3 to provide /
<alvin> I'm reinstalling with the new daily. Let's see how it goes
<jpds> Dr_Willis: Samba providing root... impressive.
<Ian_corne> Dr_Willis: I had that too
<Ian_corne> just aborted
<Ian_corne> :p
<Aray> Hi Everyone!!
<Aray> Need your help in solving an issue with Kwin. I am on kubuntu 10.10 / kde 4.5.1
<Aray> The problem is desktop getting freezed at times. Since last 2-3 days this has happened 4 times.
<Aray> I am on intel driver. Can I do something to avoid this freeze?
<Aray> I am presently working with all the effects off
<Aray> effects = desktop effects
<alvin> Aray: Did you use Lucid before? Because I have this on my Lucid machine (with Intel gpu) too. It freezes a while. As a workaround, I wait.
<Aray> Alvin: Yes you are right. I had Kubuntu Lucid earlier and then updated from PPA
<Aray> Yes I too wait and then it comes back but the real problem is sometimes the screen just freezes with multiple color and no key works.
<alvin> And you didn't notice these freezes in Lucid?
<Aray> Alvin: No freeze in Ubuntu Lucid - I worked smoothly there for month. But on Kubuntu Lucid I just installed and upgraded immediately.
<alvin> Is there anyone willing to log out of Kubuntu and tell me if kdm reappears for them?
<alvin> Aray: What Intel card is that?
<Aray> Alvin: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)
<Aray> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Aray> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<alvin> There are several known issues with different types. I didn't try yours yet.
<Aray> Alvin: Sorry, I should have use pastebin perhaps
<alvin> For 2 lines? Nobody will care :-)
<Aray> Thanks
<Aray> Actually I am on a Dell Laptop inspiron
<alvin> Maybe that model is even certified by Canonical :-)
<Aray> and I worked in Gnome for an year or more without a single freeze. That is why I got surprised with this freeze
<Aray> Alvin : Should I download a beta 10.10 from Kubuntu and install from there?
<Aray> which might remove all old settings etc.?
<alvin> I have a machine here with an Intel card and only X. (no gnome/kde) It crashes several times a day since Jaunty. It's a known bug (not the same as yours)
<Aray> Though that will be a pain.
<alvin> Aray: Well, I'd look for an existing bug report first
<Aray> alvin: Oh! that means is it Intel driver?
<alvin> Most probably
<Aray> alvin: I also think it's intel driver.
<Aray> alvin: But once I tried with an older intel driver long back, that time I had no freeze
<alvin> Intel is doing a lot of changes in their driver. It works faster, but not more sttable
<Aray> alvin: Ok
<Aray> alvin: but I have one question? How then Ubuntu never freezed? are they using some other driver?
<Aray> I love Kubuntu - that is why I intend to use it this time and ready to face the freezes D:
<Aray> Alvin: I am now working with just the desktop effects as on and all filters as off
<Aray> Alvin: No further crash since then.
<Aray> till now
<alvin> Aray: There is a difference in Gnome/KDE. KDE uses some new functions that Gnome doesn't (if I understand it correctly)
<Aray> Alvin: I understand. I also thought so.
<Aray> Alvin:One thing I forgot I am using oxygen transparent . Is that a reason for freezing?
<alvin> There are issues with nVidia drivers too, but I haven't experienced those yet
<Aray> No blur though.
<alvin> Let me see. I remember reading something
<alvin> Here: http://hugo-kde.blogspot.com/2010/09/performance-issues-one-script-and-call.html Oxygen issues with nVidia cards
<Wubbbi> MarkDude: Are you here?
<Aray> Alvin: Thanks a lot. I will read that.
<mbeierl> is aptitude deprecated in maverick or did I just miss it?
<alvin> mbeierl: It is. It's left out to make room on the cd
<bjsnider> it isn't installed by default
<peturi> How can i adjust the amount of volume-up\down changed by my laptops volume buttons?
<mbeierl> alvin: ah, ok, thanks.  I'm never sure which is the preferred one anymore...
<alvin> Well, personally, I think it's unwise. Upstream (debian in this case) recommends aptitude over apt-get in the Administration guide
<mbeierl> some seem to indicate aptitude, others say it's apt-get
<mbeierl> THAT'S where I read it!  I knew I saw it somewhere!
<alvin> I'm getting concerned about KDM. It really is not working for me on fresh install. I simply can't log in.
<nemo> hm
<nemo> looks like (just by coincidence and slacking) we might end up roughly syncing up w/ Ubuntu's release schedule again
<alvin> Ah, it's not KDM. It's X. startx gives me a segmentation fault
<nemo> I have a feeling that once again, just weeks before 10.10 release, I'm gonna pleading w/ Ubuntu managers to approve the new version
<nemo> juuust like my pleading for Lucid and Karmic...
<alvin> nemo: New version of what?
<Ian_corne> 10.9 catalyst is out, this is not the one we want yet right?
<nemo> alvin: Hedgewars
<nemo> alvin: there's a few things we still wanna finish up
<nemo> but Tiyuri has been making release noises
<nemo> so some of the other stuff will just have to wait for the next release I guess :)
<delta9> i updated to the new kernel on 10.10 and when i booted my machine my trackpad buttons and trackpad didnt work at all
<delta9> how do i fix it
<delta9> i updated to the new kernel on 10.10 and when i booted my machine my trackpad buttons and trackpad didnt work at all
<delta9> how do i fix it
<delta9> hi dink
<delta9> i updated to the new kernel on 10.10 and when i booted my machine my trackpad buttons and trackpad didnt work at all
<delta9> someone help :[
<delta9> im a no0b
<jbroome> delta9: then whyTF are you running beta software?
<delta9> :(
<delta9> cuz i want to.
<Dink> try a previous kernel ?
<Dink> if it works file a bug ?
<jbroome> It's generally assumed that if you're going to dance on the bleeding edge, you know how to use a band-aid
<delta9> 10.10 works fine w/ the original 10.10 kernel, but i updated the kernal and now the damn mouse wont work
<jbroome> then boot into the prev kernel
<delta9> eh
<delta9> what do you think im on now
<jbroome> beats me, my spectral teleportation is down right now
<delta9> heh?
<delta9> dudem you arent any help, if anything you are a troll
<thecntr5> how do i change the date format?, it says: Thu Sep 16, 16:45  and  i want it to be Thu 16 Sep, 16:45
<jbroome> i'm the harsh smack of reality.
<delta9> jbroom
<delta9> help him
<delta9> you aere the harsh breath of an asshole.
<delta9> lol
<jbroome> breathe deep
<delta9> h3rb
<delta9> ill smell my own farts, they are delicious
<delta9> you should try a wiff jbroom
<delta9> you'd like it.
 * delta9 spreads his cheeks and places his asshole directly over jbrooms nose
<delta9> mmm, you like that, dont you?
<Lynoure> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<delta9> thecntr, dont bother/wc
<jpds>  
<Pici> hmm
<Lynoure> Pici: I did not think me telling him to shut up would have made a difference, but weirdly the summon did...
<IdleOne> Pici: if i am going to be on the highlight list. Feel free to add me to access also :)
<nemo> thecntr5: I believe that is local controlled
<nemo> thecntr5: try changing LC_TIME in your env
<nemo> to, oh, some canadian or brit thing :)
<thecntr5> how do i do that?
<nemo> thecntr5: set an environment variable? :)
<nemo> thecntr5: wellll, do you just want it for your user, or system-wide?
<thecntr5> it doesnt matter
<thecntr5> as far as i see i myself
<jbroome> thecntr5: "Invoking `date' with no FORMAT argument is equivalent to invoking it
<jbroome> with a default format that depends on the `LC_TIME' locale category."
<nemo> jbroome: yeah, but I'm guessing he means the gnome date widget
<nemo> which probably uses LC_TIME
<jbroome> Doh sorry.  I defaulted to CLI
<thecntr5> steps please?
<nemo> thecntr5: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<JAMD456> Has anyone been able to get the sound on the 64 bit version of Adobe Flash Square working on Ubuntu 10.10? I am having difficulties.
<nemo> thecntr5: scroll to "persistent" although you might want to read it through
<thecntr5> k
<nemo> JAMD456: I have no sound at all due to a kernel oops that I hope will be resolved soonish, so I'll be no help :)
<nemo> thecntr5: oh. to see your full set of variables, type "locale" at the terminal
<JAMD456> nemo: ok thanks though
<nemo> thecntr5: from your date format I'm somehow betting you're on en_US.UTF-8 :)
<nemo> (across the board)
<thecntr5> i am
<thecntr5> because i use everything in english from USA
<thecntr5> my lang sux
<thecntr5> :)
<nemo> which is? :)
<thecntr5> Spanish
<nemo> huh. ubuntu should have good spanish localisation
 * nemo uses the french locale w/ good success
<thecntr5> and i use US english because brits are weird
<thecntr5> O_o
<mwilliams12201> good  morning.  I just got a Dell Inspiron mini with XP installed.  I installed Ubuntu netbook remix last night and can't get connected to the internet=wired or wireless.
<nemo> thecntr5: heh. they are that ;)
<nemo> mwilliams12201: don't know too much about that model, can you dump your lspci output somewhere?
<nemo> even w/o internet can use like a flash drive or something
<mwilliams12201> ?
<nemo> mwilliams12201: it does seem like it should have good support though
<nemo> hell, there's an ubuntumini.com website...
<mwilliams12201> oh, that is good news
<mwilliams12201> hold on, I have to reboot the net book-it froze
<nemo> mwilliams12201: p'raps try one of the older versions of ubuntu instead of getting all beta :)
<nemo> ubuntumini.com seems to have extensive docs for various prior versions
<mwilliams12201> here is the lspci result:
<mwilliams12201> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<mwilliams12201> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<mwilliams12201> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<mwilliams12201> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<mwilliams12201> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)
<mwilliams12201> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)
<mwilliams12201> 00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)
<mwilliams12201> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
<mwilliams12201> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
<mwilliams12201> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)
<mwilliams12201> 00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)
<mwilliams12201> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)
<mwilliams12201> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)
<mwilliams12201> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)
<jpds> !pastebin | mwilliams12201
<ubottu> mwilliams12201: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<thecntr5> ubottu got mad guys.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mwilliams12201> crap, I don't understand the directionjs I am getting from channel
<mwilliams12201> http://paste.ubuntu.com/494796/
<mwilliams12201> did that work?
<jbroome> holy crap.  pastebin
<mwilliams12201> ?
<mwilliams12201> I think Iknow what I need to do to get wireless working, but I can' get wired to woirk either
<nemo> mwilliams12201: ouch. pastebin. yeah. well anyway let's see how support is for your card
<nemo> hm
<nemo> I don't see either card in the list.
<nemo> not even as unknown devices
<nemo> mwilliams12201: there isn't some sort of network toggle switch on that thing, is there? (granted, you'd still think it'd be visible)
<nemo> oh
<mwilliams12201> nope
<nemo> I see. is 'cause you got cut off... is in the pastebin
<nemo> ok. that's pretty standard
<mwilliams12201> internet works fine inn winndows (blech)
<nemo> mwilliams12201: lol. that's a totally pointless statement
<nemo> mwilliams12201: if you've EVER had to install windows from scratch you would know that manufacturers do a lot of customisation of an install
<mwilliams12201> okay
<nemo> mwilliams12201: linux default HW support is far superior to windows - something you'll notice if you try one of those windows rescue CDs :)
<nemo> installing a clean windows on a laptop is a nightmare
<nemo> my last XP install took me over a week and I still didn't find all the drivers
<nemo> anyway....
<jbroome> nemo: i see a realtek card and a broadcom
<nemo> jbroome: yeah. standard stuff - I just checked the pastebin
<nemo> jbroome: is there any known breakage in 10.10? I'm new to this release
<mwilliams12201> I believe you-I would rather pay college kids atr local repair shop
<nemo> the odds of both being broken seems small, that's why I was wondering about switches
<jbroome> nemo: i dunno, i'm only runing maverick on a desktop
<nemo> desktops still have realtek cards :)
<nemo> mwilliams12201: aight. lemme look around a bit
<mwilliams12201> I have 10.4-just double checkedand there is no visible switch
<nemo> mwilliams12201: I'm at work so frequently AFK
<nemo> mwilliams12201: wait. you are on 10.04??
<mwilliams12201> okay
<mwilliams12201> 10.4
<jbroome> then you need #ubuntu
<mwilliams12201> afk
<jbroome> cat /etc/issue
<mwilliams12201> okay
<apw> bac, posted some test kernels to that bug
<nemo> mwilliams12201: yeah, I would have asked you that sooner but I assumed you were on 10.10 since you were here :-p
<mwilliams12201> sorry, I miss read the room description
<volodya> I have kdm and/or X crashing right after login, with  NVIDIA Quadro NVS 3100M, using both nvidia's and open-source drivers. Any ideas?
<_Alexia_Death_> volodya: Check the logs for why its crashing.
<volodya> _Alexia_Death_: well -- which logs? Xorg.0.log and kdm.log don't contain any stacktraces.
<killer999> I am learning packaging...Is there a specific channel for queries relating to packaging??
<Dr_Willis> Ok. lets see if i can get samba installed now.. its been.. quirky today
<maxb> killer999: #ubuntu-motu for packaging as it pertains to getting packages Ubuntu universe, #ubuntu-packaging for more general questions
<killer999> maxb, thanks!
<maxb> Hmm, so ATI suck as usual and fglrx is a no-go in current maverick. Does anyone know if the OSS driver can do multi-monitor at all?
<trojan_spike> any1 getting a prob with wine on 10.10,, ? not accessing online?
<Dr_Willis> you mean wine apps not getting to the internet?
<trojan_spike> yea,, its only on 10.04..
<trojan_spike> sorry,, not on 10.04
<trojan_spike> im thinking firewall.. buh i have none installed
<jbroome> they ususally default to allow all outbound anyway
<trojan_spike> Its got me stumped.. Have to revert to v-pc
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. samba still not installing...
<trojan_spike> Crossover cant get online either..
<Dr_Willis> testing now.
<Dr_Willis> well wine and winscp.exe works (connecting to the local lan at least)
<trojan_spike> any suggestions
<trojan_spike> u mean wire it up?
<trojan_spike> lota hassle
<Dr_Willis> winscp in ftp mode.. works here in wine also.
<Dr_Willis> connected to ftp.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis>  wine --version
<Dr_Willis> wine-1.2
<edgy> crimsun_: hi
<nemo> hey dudes
<nemo> I'd like to try out gcc 4.5 which unfortunately is not yet in maverick
<nemo> there are 3 PPAs
<nemo> is any one of 'em a better choice to add?
<nemo> "Ubuntu Toolchain Hackers", "Ubuntu Toolchain Uploads (test)", "Ubuntu Toolchain Uploads"
<jbroome> i'd go with the most recent
<edgy> Hi, chromium-browser segfautls! what about you?
<yofel> nemo: it's not? and what is:
<yofel> !info gcc-4.5
<ubottu> gcc-4.5 (source: gcc-4.5): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4.5.1-7ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 6704 kB, installed size 14052 kB
<nemo> eep?
<nemo> yofel: huh. I don't see it in synaptic
<nemo> yofel: is that for x86?
<nemo> when I checked synaptic there was only 4.4, and no other versions listed
<yofel> x86_64 here
<Pici> Its for amd64 and i386
<Pici> gcc-4.5 | 4.5.1-7ubuntu1 |      maverick | source, amd64, i386
<nemo> oh
<nemo> lol
 * nemo <- thick
<nemo> is a separate install...
<nemo> I was looking at "gcc" not "gcc-4.5"
<yofel> heh, gcc is the default compiler, and that's still set to 4.4
<nemo> well. thanks.
<edgy> any one here with experience in audio drivers? my alc888 doesn't work properly
<bjsnider> edgy, try the #ubuntu-audio-dev channel
<edgy> bjsnider: I just ried it but no one is there!
<edgy> bjsnider: I don't think they have a channel
<DrHalan> hey
<DrHalan> tehre is a new adobe flashplugin for 64bits
<DrHalan> is it already in the repositories?
<andlabs> Hi. After upgrading to 10.10, it appears my laptop's internal middle mouse button is now treated as the left mouse button, and I don't see an option in Mouse preferences to restore the middle mouse button behavior.
<andlabs> How do I restore the behavior?
<CosmiChaos> O.o chromium segfault, firefox segfault, thunderbird segault, oh happy day
<DrHalan> 64bit flash? anyone?
<nemo> yes.
<nemo> what about it?
 * yofel is happy that he's using it :P
 * Jordan_U tries it now
<nemo> yofel: ditto :)
<nemo> yofel: I hope they update the package though
<yofel> someone should first update the wiki page
<yofel> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<pietro10> Hi. After upgrading to 10.10, I can no longer use my laptop's internal middle mouse buttons as middle buttons; they behave as left mouse buttons. I don't see any options in Mouse preferences to revert the behavior. What do I do to fix this? THanks.
<yofel> I don't know if that can be fixed, but I do remember seeing a bug report about that somewhere, can't remember which one though
<nemo> pietro10: well...
<nemo> pietro10: way back in the prehistoric era
<nemo> when we specified this stuff ourselves
<nemo> you'd add your middle mouse to the X11 mouse config
<nemo> I guess you could resort to that
<nemo> pietro10: might be interesting to see what xorg log file has to say about the detected mouse though
<pietro10> It does work on my external mouse though
<pietro10> and worked in 10.04
<pietro10> (as far as I remembeR)
<pietro10> Dell Precision M6400
<pietro10> meh, it's not important right now, just wondering if this was deliberate (like unconfigurable notifications and the showexec in vfat)
<nemo> well. if your xorg is not detecting the mouse model for some reason
<nemo> it probably fails over to basic 2 button
<pietro10> ok then
<nemo> you could override that, buuut, yeah. would be interesting to look at the xorg log
 * nemo only *has* a basic 2 button
<nemo> then again, is a touchpad, and all the touchpad stuff is working just fine, including scroll
<nemo> they even have the sensitivities at decent defaults for a change
<pietro10> Yeah, I hate the click-with-touchpad feature tbh
<pietro10> since I ALWAYS trigger it
<nemo> my SO hates the touchpad so much she just had me disable it
<nemo> the location of touchpad cries out for accidental movement w/ wrist while typing, if your angle is wrong
<nemo> frankly, I hate laptops with touchpads - I've avoided subnotebooks 'cause they waste all that space just to have a touchpad
<nemo> I'd rather have a nipple if I don't have an external mouse
<nemo> or a couple of scrollers
<nemo> there are a few subnotebooks w/o, like the my vaio, or the pandora
<nemo> unfortunately the first one is windows only, and the 2nd one exists in like 500 built units so far
<pietro10> Also
<yofel> heh, I'm happy that my thinkpad has a trackpoint for exactly the same reason, alsways have to bend my wrist when using my eeePC :/
<pietro10> would it be reasonable to put in the following feature request
<pietro10> have the update distro process detect that you removed openjdk and respect that
<pietro10> IcedTea fails miserably for me
<pietro10> on every Linux distro I've tried that has it
<yofel> pietro10: file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug update-manager' as that what we're using for upgrades usually
<pietro10> ok then]
<yofel> pietro10: it might make sense if you file your mouse issue too with 'ubuntu-bug xorg' - xorg is probably the wrong package as I suspect the driver to be at fault, but the X team will reassign it
<pietro10> I'll try my external mouse first then
<AirBender> Hello guys... how is maverick going?
<nemo> pietro10: IcedTea works reasonably well for me, except w/ my dev tools
<nemo> pietro10: you know, eclipse and such
<nemo> so, I leave it on, I just have stopped using it as the default
<pietro10> nemo: on Firefox it doesn't work
<pietro10> no applets, not even Java's online version detection works
<pietro10> better than my experience with java on mac os x
<pietro10> I can't wait to reinstall that thing
<pietro10> (software portability is an issue for me so I run win, mac, linux)
<nemo> pietro10: huh. really? worked for me last time I tried...
<nemo> but admittedly that hasn't been recently
<nemo> hm. haven't installed sun java on this machine yet...
 * nemo adds the IcedTea one
 * yofel wishes the canonical devs would hurry up with sun-java6 for mav, the lucid package works fine though
<nemo> interesting. openjdk was not installed by default
 * Ian_corne aggrees with yofel 
<nemo> pietro10: aight. link me to some applet that failed horribly for you in openjdk?
<Ian_corne> altho this ensures more testing of openjdk
<Ian_corne> which isn't bad
<nemo> I was thinking of trying that nifty NASA world winds
<nemo> (open source and not a stupid crude bundling of google earth like Google's plugin that is not linux compat)
<nemo> shame they haven't paid for the road data
<nemo> yofel: one thing that doesn't seem to work quite as well in maverick - fingerprint gui
<nemo> works for sudo/gksudo, login, su on VT
<nemo> does not seem to work right for gdm and gnome-screensaver and su in a gnome terminal
<nemo> pattern there seems to be "Gnome"
<nemo> hum. works for gksudo though
<yofel> I usually don't use my fingerprint reader for anything else than the bios PW and windows yet ^^
<yofel> never bothered to read the documentation
<Votan> is there a way to change the ubuntu logo at the login screen ? like with a custom avatar or whatever ?
<Ian_corne> ubuntutweak does that
<Ian_corne> ubuntu-tweak
<Votan> is ubuntu tweak available for 10.10 yet ?
<nemo> yofel: setting it up under linux is pretty easy w/ the fingerprint gui project
<nemo> yofel: nice gui for recording fingerprints. the only bit that was manual was enabling it in pam, which I'm guessing he didn't automate just because he wants to be sure it is done slowly and carefully :)
<nemo> yofel: but the parts that aren't working for me apparently used to work in 10.04 ... so hopefully he figures out what changed
<yofel> hm, maybe I'll look at it when I get the time
<nemo> is nice to just do sudo *swipe*  instead of typing
<nemo> yofel: oh. doesn't work for that polkit nonsense, but then polkit fails at everything
<nemo> ever tried using it w/ ssh -YC or nxclient ? :(
 * nemo hates polkit
<nemo> soooo frustrating to do remote support and the only way to get it to work is a VNC session 'cause polkit prevents anything else
<nemo> polkit seems to follow the recent trend towards "just support the desktop"
<alvin> I'm not used to apt-get. How can I see what version of the nvidia driver is installed through the nvidia-current package?
<Dink> if you know the package name... apt-cache policy blah
<alvin> Dink: Thanks
<alvin> Another question. By messing with xorg.conf (well, adding 2 lines) the Ubuntu splash screen appears. This is kubuntu with no extra packages installed. How can I get the kubuntu splash back?
<alvin> Hmm, the reason for the splash screen is probably the installation of nvidia-current
<alvin> This also scales down the resolution of said splash
<alvin> Well, away with the splash! Who needs it anyway?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> u like maverick alvin?
<charlie-tca> alvin: you have the hardware drivers installed?
<alvin> Yes, most of them are in the kernel. nvidia is the only proprietary driver.
<charlie-tca> It messes with the splash screen (conflict between the nvidia driver and plymouth)
<alvin> I remember that this was also the case with Lucid. It was fixed then.
<drdozer> http://pastie.org/1163621
<drdozer> I updated today, and kdm now crashes when I try to log in
<drdozer> that's my /var/log/kdm.log
<alvin> There are good technical reasons for those problems, and they can be avoided by using an open source driver like nouveau. Unfortunately, X segfaults when using nouveau
<drdozer> with a segfault in it
<yofel> nouveau works fine here (well, mostly), just the experimental 3D support is crappy
<alvin> yofel: Maybe it's not on all cards, but that paste from drdozer looks the same crash I'v been experiencing. It's impossible to start X.
<drdozer> alvin - nouveau, as of the last day or two?
<alvin> drdozer: Might I suggest you put a tick at "this affects me too" here: bug 640596
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 640596 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "KDM: X crashes on login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/640596
<alvin> drdozer: Yes, only since yesterday
<drdozer> anything unusual abut your system? I'm running 2 30" monitors which means I have an unusually wide screen
<alvin> No, it's a T61p Lenovo notebook. The Graphics card is pretty uniaue though. Quadro FX570m (only be found in this model....)
<drdozer> mine is an off-the-shelf from PC world card
<alvin> But Kubuntu has been working fine (well, the graphics part) since Breezy Badger.
<drdozer> it was fine until 2 days ago :(
<yofel> there was a recent mesa update, might have been that
<drdozer> any ideas how I can at least work around it?
<alvin> If you have a launcpad account, please set the bug to confirmed so it can be triaged.
<alvin> Workaround is $ sudo jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia_current
<drdozer> nope, it doesn't seem to give me the option to confirm
<alvin> This might screw DPI, but that's a known bug in several distro's
<yofel> drdozer: click on the arrow besides 'New' in the status bar on launchpad
<drdozer> oh cool - it's now confirmed
<alvin> Good. I'll nominate for Maverick
<KukuNut> drdozer: i reinstalled my nvidia drivers and kdm now lets me login.  used to loop around
<alvin> Yes, in the meantime, the proprietary drivers will have to do
<drdozer> ok
<drdozer> KukNut: the nuveau ones, or the proprietary ones?
<KukuNut> drdozer: proprietary
<KukuNut> drdozer: i don't use nouveau
<drdozer> seems to be stuck on "Searching for available drivers" but perhaps that is my laughably narrow broadband
<gintonic> My calendar (left click clock) is floating mid screen. Which file in home is responsible for this?
<gintonic> never mind. It's bug #631664
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 631664 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu Maverick) "Clock / calendar / locations applet opens on wrong position of screen" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631664
<Volkodav> what's up with samba ? does not behave lately huh //&
<Ian_corne> Indeed it doesn't
<BUGabundo> evening
<yofel> hey BUGabundo
<yofel> (you are running 64bit flash again btw?)
<BUGabundo> not yet
<BUGabundo> I've downloaded it
<BUGabundo> but not installed
<yofel> works fine here, it's nice to get rid of those regular npviewer.bin segfaults in dmesg :P
<BUGabundo> true
<BUGabundo> are we pulling it from updates?
<BUGabundo> I don't see anything in my updates
<yofel> not yet I think, I installed it manually
<BUGabundo> kk
<BUGabundo> let me just finish my batch of updates
<BUGabundo> then ill purge np
<yofel> huh? byobus network traffic info changed from B/s to bps, makes sense I guess..
<drdozer> back again
<drdozer> I typed: sudo jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia_current
<drdozer> it printed out "Searching for available drivers..."
<drdozer> and then afer a long time of downloading things very slowly, exited
<drdozer> nothing else printed
<drdozer> is that what it was meant to do?
<drdozer> ok, just rebooted and logged into kde
<drdozer> it seems to be ignoring my xorg.conf and only using one monitor
<drdozer> or perhaps the xorg is set up right for nuveau, but not for the nvidia driver
<drdozer> I've been able to enable it again with nvidia-settings
<sburwood> I downloaded 10.10 beta and burned the image once with k3b and once with brasero.  Booting from each CD, I got the message that the kernel was corrupted.  Why?
<yofel> sburwood: checked the checksum of the downloaded iso?
<sburwood> How do I do that?
<sburwood> yofel: how do I do that?
<Volkodav> wait for release
<yofel> !checksum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sburwood> yofel: thx.  As you can see, I'm a relative n00b
<sburwood> bye
<BUGabundo> yofel: you ever heard of bad image loading ?
<BUGabundo> like I have 14MPx photos hear that look very pixelized
<BUGabundo> I *really* *really* *really* *really* *really* *really* *really* hope its not the camara... and rather bad lib decoding :(
<DanaG> Say, I wish somebody would adopt fatELF: http://icculus.org/fatelf/
<DanaG> Nifty idea -- one CD for both 32-bit and 64-bit.
<yofel> depends, checked the compression settings in the camera?
<BUGabundo> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/112892/DSC00007.JPG
<BUGabundo> its set to max quality
<BUGabundo> Super Fine
<yofel> -> 404
<BUGabundo> uploadin
<BUGabundo> its 5MBs each
<BUGabundo> yofel: should be fine now
<yofel> o.O
<BUGabundo> ?
<yofel> that looks like an oil painting to me tbh.
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> me too
<yofel> never seen a picture like that
<BUGabundo> see what I'm talking about?
<BUGabundo> of this is cam, its going back right now
<Tetsuo55> BUGabundo:  looks like a perfect example of wayyyyy to high iso for that amoung t light
<BUGabundo> all photos look like that
<BUGabundo> Tetsuo55: its on auto
<Tetsuo55> try not using super fine
<Tetsuo55> see what happens
<Tetsuo55> maybe the auto isnt so smart, or exposure is too long, does it have a flash?
<the_bot_died_las> hey is there an alternate installer for ubuntu 10.10
<Kendalja> hello
<BUGabundo> let me do a stupid thing: format the SD
<BUGabundo> _they_ recommend it
<Tetsuo55> that sounds pointless but go ahead
<Kendalja> I am using Unetbootin to make a bootable usb 10.10 and it has been stuck on 4% for like 15mins now
<Kendalja> but the usb activity light still is blinking
<Tetsuo55> BUGabundo:  its cleary something wrong with the cameras ISO or shutter time
<Tetsuo55> anyway gtg
<Tetsuo55> nite
<the_bot_died_las> is there an alternate installer for ubuntu 10.10
<yofel> the_bot_died_las: there is
<the_bot_died_las> can you link the torrent?
<the_bot_died_las> of it?
<Kendalja> ?
 * yofel doesn't know anything about unetbootin
<yofel> the_bot_died_las: of the daily iso?
<yofel> wait, not sure if that even has a torrent
<the_bot_died_las> of the alterternate installer iso
<yofel> give me a minute
<the_bot_died_las> k
<Kendalja> how can I see in CLI if something is writing to my usb>?
<yofel> the_bot_died_las: scroll to the bottom and select the torrent of the alternate cd you need http://ftp.stw-bonn.de/ubuntu-cd//10.10/
#ubuntu+1 2010-09-17
<yofel> Kendalja: if you're on linux, try iotop
<yofel> iotop -o -d 5 so it only shows actual traffic and refreshes every 5 seconds
<the_bot_died_las> thx
<Kendalja> its still writing :P
<Kendalja> just checked the file it is writing to and the size is going up
<BUGabundo> Tetsuo55: nothing I do seems to improve it reliablely :/
<Kendalja> iotop worked
<Kendalja> thanks yofel
<Kendalja> good looking out
<Kendalja> so it isnt stuck at 4% just working hard writing 646mb
<Kendalja> :P
<yofel> needs some better UI :P
<BUGabundo> and there goes flash 10.2beta taking firefox with it
<BUGabundo> several pages not able to load/render flash
<BUGabundo> eheh
<jpds> Nice.
<jpds> I tried gnash on youtube last night and so did not work.
<BUGabundo> specially sony homepages
<aphex> ff4 and x64 10.10 loving it
<aphex> and new flash <3
<robinson> just installed on a Sony laptop. Worked fine in live cd mode, but once installed the touchpad doesnt respond. Got it hooked into ethernet running updates by console right now, but if updates dont fix it, what is my next recourse?
<aphex> been a while since had many issues with ubuntu but a reconfig of xserver might fix it
<aphex> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aphex> don't blame me if you make it more broken
<robinson> aphex: no prob, its a clean install with nothing important at all :) I found some other info with similar models that suggest editing grub to include  i0842.nopnp
<robinson> will try that if the updates dont fix it. Jsut dont understand because it workd fine as a live cd
<aphex> only ever wireless work on live cd then not when installed
<aphex> didn't seem to be a reason for it so i just reinstalled and worked fine
<robinson> what is a pae kernel? It installed by default on this laptop. i3 cpu, if that matters
<jpds> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<aphex> physical address extension
<aphex> too use more ram than 32bit supports
<aphex> that could be the easy solution
<aphex> pull some ram out and reinstall
<robinson> only have 4GB.
<robinson> Editing grub, rebooting
<robinson> however, i think i see where you are going
<aphex> install with 2gb then bang the rest back in if all else fails
<robinson> am i accidentally running 64-bit?
<yofel> robinson: what does uname -a tell you
<aphex> no you wouldn't need it with 64bit
<robinson> looks like 32
<robinson> 2.6.35-22-generic-pae #32-Ubuntu SMP
<yofel> that's not the complete output... ok, just 'uname -m' then
<robinson> i686
<yofel> 32bit
<robinson> i found that this laptop has an ALPS touchpad. Since it worked in live cd, that suggests the kernel should be able to handle it. Can someone confirm what kernel the live cd uses? Perhaps I should install that kernel and boot from it instead
<aphex> just use the generic one
<aphex> think thats what live cd uses
<robinson> installing the package linux-image-generic
<robinson> hope this works. no reason why it shouldn't really :)
<aphex> yeah got a feeling it will
<robinson> just cant help but wonder what borked in the PAE version, except for the fact that this is a beta
<robinson> i just thank God that I learned to use the terminal without fear
<robinson> here goes nothin'
<robinson> stil no mouse.. Gonna try the grub edit again. Failing that, I will remove some RAM and reinstall.
<yofel> dmesg and/or xorg.0.log should have some info about mouse initialization
<robinson> yofel: need some CLI help. Dont know how to use grep to search for "mouse" in the log file
<yofel> using case-insensitive search might help 'grep -i'
<robinson> i do see in Xorg.0.log   adding input device AlpsPS/2 Glidepoint (/dev/input/mouse2"
<robinson> also no supported touchpad found
<yofel> mouse2 o.O
<robinson> perhaps the wrong driver is loaded
<yofel> here I get (eeePC):
<yofel> [    12.538] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled
<yofel> [    13.528] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad (/dev/input/mouse0)
<yofel> [    14.101] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"
<robinson> whats the command to reconfigure xorg?
<bp0> is upgrade from lucid to maverick beta still broken?
<yofel> there is dpkg-reconfigure, but I'm not sure if that does anything as we don't use a xorg.conf these days
<aphex> udo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aphex> was what it used to be
<aphex> not had to do it since dapper i think
<yofel> right, but with autodetection, tweaking udev is what's needed today I think
<robinson> jsut cant understand why somethign that worked live wont installed without tweaking :(
<yofel> well, you can of course create a xorg.conf and configure your mouse there, but don't ask me how to do that..
<yofel> right, that doesn't make sense
<aphex> you're on the right lines though
<aphex> trying to think what else it could possibly be
<aphex> you tried plugging in a mouse to see if that works?
<robinson> would you believe I dont have a wired mouse at home? I do at my shop, but i really wanted to try this baby out tonght...
<aphex> bit of a stretch but have you checked your bios?
<aphex> unlikely but it removes a possibility
<tommd> I've just got 10.10 alpha1 running on my TouchBook.  Is there a default password or should I replace /etc/shadow?
<tommd> (This is the ARM build)
<jrib> tommd: what did you install exactly?
<aphex> did it not ask you to set a pw when you installed?
<aphex> robinson: you checked the Fn key on your laptop?
<tommd> jrib: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall
<tommd> I notice it claims I should have been prompted
<tommd> But I just booted for the first time after dd and am dropped into an X login screen.
<robinson> aphex: There's not a hotkey for the touchpad.
<tommd> odd
<jrib> tommd: does username "ubuntu" with blank password work?  That's the default on a the live cd
<tommd> nope.  Neither did root/root
<aphex> is there a mouse one?
<tommd> "mouse one"?  I do have a mouse and touch-screen works - yay!
<tommd> OTOH, I'm using my own kernel.
<jrib> tommd: how about ubuntu:ubuntu?
<tommd> jrib: Just tried with no luck.
<tommd> Think I'll just replace /etc/shadow
<aphex> sorry tommd that was for robinson
<tommd> oh, sorry, didn't notice another question came up.
<robinson> negative
<philsf> how can I clear some or all of the recent files in the new file manager UI?
<robinson> aphex: not sure what to do, i may try 10.04 and see if it works. Got nothing to lose and I'm out of ideas
<robinson> then again, i may try the clean install of 10.10 again, but uncheck the option to run updates....
<jrib> tommd: #ubuntu-arm might know more about it
<tommd> thanks!
<jrib> tommd: i'm following you there because I'm curious
<robinson> thanks for the assist, guys. Gonna take a break and watch a movie with my daughters (all the while thinking about this @#$%!! LAPTOP)
<yofel> heh, have fun
<TeslaTony> After upgrading to 10.10, every time I log into Ubuntu Netbook Edition, I get my wallpaper, and nothing else. I can't use alt+F2 to start programs. What gives,a nd how do I fix it?
<sebsebseb> TeslaTony: ok
<sebsebseb> TeslaTony: so you recently upgraded?
<sebsebseb> from 10.04 to it?
<TeslaTony> sebsebseb: Yeah. About a week ago
<TeslaTony> Yes
<sebsebseb> TeslaTony: oh so when did the problem happen?
<TeslaTony> Immediately
<sebsebseb> TeslaTony: which graphics card you got?
<TeslaTony> Erm...not sure...I have an HP Mini
<sebsebseb> TeslaTony: ok well it doesn't work with Nivida for example by default, since the propritary driver isn't installed,  that gives 3D support
<sebsebseb> TeslaTony: however it seems it also won't work with certain ATI cards either, unless they have a propritary driver installed for 3D support
<TeslaTony> sebsebseb: The full gnome-desktop works fine, though
<sebsebseb> TeslaTony: yes, but this is differnet
<sebsebseb> TeslaTony: it uses Unity
<sebsebseb> 10.10 Netook Edition
<sebsebseb> which is the new look, but thats not just any look
<sebsebseb> its special
<TeslaTony> Gotcha
<sebsebseb> TeslaTony: so you need a card that can support it, or well  at least a driver installed for it that can
<sebsebseb> or yes it won't work
<TeslaTony> Right now it's telling me the broadcom wireless driver is working, but doesn't list any other proprietary drivers
<sebsebseb> TeslaTony: ok run lspci
<sebsebseb> TeslaTony: well theres a more specific command for showing the card, but not sure right now
<sebsebseb> ,but yeah lspci should list it
<TeslaTony> Intel 945GME
<TeslaTony> sebsebseb: So is there a way to get my system to find the driver? Or is there one?
<sebsebseb> TeslaTony: hmm not sure about Intel, however I would have thought it would have worked
<sebsebseb> TeslaTony: thing is Unity is also apprently not that stable at the moment anyway
<sebsebseb> TeslaTony: and it woudn't suprise me if it was like that when 10.10 comes out as well,  being the first offical version of it, and well what it is
<sebsebseb> why did you uprade early by the way?
<TeslaTony> sebsebseb: If I wanted stable, I'd get a mac
<TeslaTony> Shits and giggles?
<TeslaTony> I usually upgrade early
<TeslaTony> sebsebseb: Normally I find betas pretty stable...more stable than some of my experiences with Windows final releases
<sebsebseb> TeslaTony: ok
<sebsebseb> TeslaTony: well all the proper Mac OS X advantages, can get with Linux distros anyway basically :)
<sebsebseb> TeslaTony: it seems you didn't really know what you would be getting with 10.10
<sebsebseb> TeslaTony: or were meant to be getting
<sebsebseb> so i'll give you an idea
<sebsebseb> with some links
<philsf> wow, the new netbook interface was really lagging, and even freezing but the new update is great!
<sebsebseb> and as you can see this channel isn't exactly active right now except for us, and now philsf  ,but yeah someone else may be able to help when around
<TeslaTony> What directories are the settings stored in?
<philsf> sebsebseb, I was just complementing the improvement :)
<sebsebseb> TeslaTony: or will I bother giving links about Unity,  plus two are a bit old now anyway, but still relivent really
<TeslaTony> sebsebseb: THis works
<philsf> I find the speed of the new applications and files "menus" has greatly improved in the latest version of unity
<sebsebseb> TeslaTony: what works?
<TeslaTony> sebsebseb: Informative links
<Ivis> Hi, can i upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04 ?
<philsf> Ivis, yes
<sebsebseb> TeslaTony: oh the links aren't really helpful for your issue, they just explain what Unity is
<TeslaTony> sebsebseb: Nevermind, then
<sebsebseb> Ivis: yes, but why do you want to?
<Ivis> sebsebseb,  just for testing
<sebsebseb> Ivis: desktop version or net book o rwhat?
<Ivis> sebsebseb, desktop
<sebsebseb> Ivis: they are still sorting out quite a lot of bugs  as far as I know,  or hopefuly anyway, but uhmm  yeah desktop would work alright at the mometn
<Ivis> sebsebseb,  hmm sounds good :) do i need upgrade from softwre source?
<Ivis> *software
<sebsebseb> Ivis: however even so, may be better for you to wait until the 30th September,  to do it a bit early, since then you can with the release candidate, which will be very similar to the final
<sebsebseb> lag: also the desktop version of 10.10 offers well not that much advantage over 10.04
<sebsebseb> lag: and even though an upgrade from 10.04, would probably go alright, a more safe way to try it would be a virtual machine or just from the Live CD
<Ivis> sebsebseb, ok this sounds more reasonable, i will try it a litle bit later :) thanks for quick and smart answers.
<dereks> hello! my meekrat install is broken!!! It is similar to issue described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9838263 except that doesn't fix mine
<dereks> is anyone else having this issue???
<dereks> any suggestions?
<sebsebseb> lag: and Sudnay October 10th is the final release
<sebsebseb> Sunday
<sebsebseb> Ivis: instead of their useual Thursday release day, for the alphas, betas, release candidates, and finals.  It was going to be  Thursday 28th
<Ivis> sebsebseb,  nice thanks :)
<yofel> dereks: probably unreated to ureadahead, as upsteard isn't synchroneous the last messages shown on the screen aren't necessarily releated to the problem, does pressing 'S' do something?
<yofel> s/upsteard/upstart/
 * yofel is getting sleepy
<dereks> yofel: have to reboot to figure it out
<dereks> hold on, bbiab
<dereks> yofel: what should 'S' do?
<yofel> *if* it's just hung on a broken mount entry in fstab, that should tell mountall to Skip the mount
<yofel> you could also try sysrq+k to kill plymouth and see if you get a shell then
<dereks> yofel: ok
<dereks> brb
<KukuNut> kubuntu login in a loop?  too fast but looks like segfault
<KukuNut> live cd showed segfault on kdinit? but was able to continue
<yofel> KukuNut: nvidia?
<Tsims> Does anyone have any idea why the video on my movie player and the video on my skype are a weird tint of blue?
<KukuNut> vboxvideo
<KukuNut> yofel: in vbox
<yofel> hm, alvin posted bug 640596 about a crash with nouveau earlier
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 640596 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "KDM: X crashes on login" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/640596
<dereks> yofel: thatnks. it is having trouble mounting my home directory. i booted via usb and mounted the home drive fine
<yofel> hm, did you re-format the drive? (check if the UUIDs are right anyway)
<dereks> yofel: haven't touched it :)
<yofel> odd then..
<dereks> how do i check uuids? i can check fstab, but how do i get it on the home drive partition?
<KukuNut> dereks: what's the error msg?
<dereks> KukuNut: it wasn't able to mount my homedrive
<dereks> wasn't an error message until i pressed S
<yofel> dereks: 'sudo blkid' will list them
<dereks> it goes away before i can catch it
<Tsims> Does anyone have any idea why the video on my movie player and the video on my skype are a weird tint of blue?
<myk_robinson> yofel: After a clean install, touchpad works... go figure
<yofel> ...
<myk_robinson> Hoping it survives an update
<myk_robinson> living dangerously
<myk_robinson> i reinstalled without going into the live mode first
<dereks> yofel: same uuid
<yofel> not sure what's wrong then
<myk_robinson> yofel: sorry, my name before was robinson, had the Sony Vaio laptop with a non-functioning touchpad
<myk_robinson> you and aphex were helping me
<yofel> myk_robinson: I know, just don't know what to say...
<KukuNut> dereks: try booting to recovery mode and mount it manually
<myk_robinson> oh, no problem, just wanted to report back. I'm just as puzzled, but i've seen stranger things
<yofel> Tsims: check your HUE value maybe (don't know where offhand)
 * yofel needs some sleep, good night
<dereks> KukuNut: i tried that, i don't get the partition in /dev.... it should be /dev/sdb1 and i jsut have /dev/sdb
<dereks> yofel: thanks for trying :)
<yofel> dereks: that sounds like something goes wrong when initializing the hdd, check the kernel log
<yofel> and now bye
<KukuNut> dereks: when you did blkid did you see it there?
<KukuNut> dereks: it should list all the partitions
<dereks> KukuNut: yeah
<dereks> had it correct
<KukuNut> dereks: you mean you see /dev/sdb1?
<dereks> well, not in recovery console
<dereks> on this livecd
<dereks> need to reboot to test that
<dereks> just searching the logs a little before i reboot
<dereks> ok rebooting ;)
<Tsims> thats not working
<Tsims> if it was a hue problem, wouldnt that affect everything? not just skype and my video player
<Tsims> lol i thought this was a support room!!!
<KDC1956> will the ubuntu 10.10 have better wirelessdrive with it
<dereks> Ahh, i found out my problem. I am running into the "ureadahead-other main process terminated status 4" issue
<dereks> anyone know how to get around that? :(
<bp0> uhg, maverick not ready
<myk_robinson> each time I reboot, my clock is off by one hour. How can i permanently correct this?
<myk_robinson> what is a command to check current cpu speed in the terminal?
<bp0> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq might do it
<white_magic> hi
<white_magic> so ubuntu told me it wants to do a partial distribution upgrade (i have 10.10 beta right now) and it just now failed to do so
<white_magic> it said 'size mismatch'
<white_magic> for each package it had to download
<aboSamoor1> I have a problem with tty, they stop responding randomly once I press ctrl+s
 * white_magic rings the bell
<white_magic> anyone here?
<white_magic> ubuntu 10.10 started a partial upgrade process but the fetch part failed
<white_magic> now i wonder what to do at this point
<Wubbbi> MarkDude: Hey :) awake? ^^
<MarkDude> Not fully
<MarkDude> hello Wubbbi
<Wubbbi> hehe ^^
<MarkDude> My wifi was slow with or without ac
<Wubbbi> Well it seems like my powersamemode bug is still not fixed. Have you created a bug report or do you even know how to fix it? Cause the non-powersave mode it making my battery empty very fast
<Wubbbi> MarkDude: Duh! for real?
<MarkDude> I might be able to file a bug on it, Im not sure how to fix it, I think there is a chance it is acpi
<Wubbbi> MarkDude: ok .. well that would be great if you can do it. May someone fix it then ^^
<MarkDude> Its ppossible, the problem would be that the kernel triage person will want to ask follow up questions
<MarkDude> To fix some bugs it can take 2 or 3 follow ups - asking for parts of your logs. Since my computer only has Atom in common, my ability to answer regarding your hardwarequestions is limited
<avis-> just like the man who murdered the atheist woman, there is a great satisfaction, when i recall the night that i went head to head with stumbleupon, me, and the secret service, and the reaction when we called them on harboring spies and feeding pedophiles made them cower.  they gave up.  they no longer could have anything to say after that.  nothing is sweeter
<Wubbbi> MarkDude: ahh ok ... well is the report created. Then I can attach my log
<MarkDude> You dont have a launchpad acct?
<MarkDude> account?
<Wubbbi> MarkDude: sure
<Wubbbi> MarkDude: Well I mean ... I have one xD
<Wubbbi> But I dont know how to report a bug that well ^^
<MarkDude> Ok no problem
<MarkDude> Im checking to see if there is a bug that has the words ac power bug  maverick wlan
<MarkDude> 32 of those
<MarkDude> Ok, I dont think there is a duplicate of what your issue is Wubbbi
<MarkDude> So let me see if I can help you file a bug
<Wubbbi> MarkDude: ok
<Wubbbi> thank you
<Wubbbi> Well I have to go to work ( again -_- ) ... So I cant be here anymore. I'm sorry ^^
<MarkDude> did you have anything in your file system in var/crash?
<Wubbbi> let me see
<Wubbbi> MarkDude: I have "plymouthd", "gnome-langue-selector", "bin_mutter" and "_usr_lib_indicator-sound_indicator-sound-service" ... I dont think that will help us?
<Wubbbi> MarkDude: can you give me the like to the bug please?
<MarkDude> Hmm
<MarkDude> Wubbbi, - I can help you later on it- is 1:30 here. The issue is that I want to make sure that the proper package is named :)
<MarkDude> Waiting a day or 2 to file a bug, but filing it under the correct package will help
<Wubbbi> MarkDude: ok ... I will be onloy later ( around in 9-10h ) because I have to go now too. Thank you for your support to me ;D
<MarkDude> Of course, good day to you :)
<Wubbbi> thx and good night to you xD
<mkulke> hello, since yesterdays updates on 10.10 i have the problem that docky hangs when starting programs from it (on my netbook w/ intel hardware).
<mkulke> anyone else having the same problem?
<zj3t3mju> hello, I had filed bug #640682
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 640682 in ibus-unikey (Ubuntu) "Patch for some bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/640682
<zj3t3mju> will it be fix???
<Ian_corne> No idea
<Ian_corne> wait I guess
<yofel> zj3t3mju: if you want the package uploaded, you have to subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to the bug, and since we're in final freeze now maybe additional things, ask in #ubuntu-motu
<zj3t3mju> yofel: thanks
<valentino_tuga> hi. i have ubuntu netbook edition. what should i do to update the system to 10.10 beta?
<bazhang> !upgrade| valentino_tuga please read this
<ubottu> valentino_tuga please read this: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<valentino_tuga> thanks bazhang but there is no information about updating from 10.04 to 10.10 beta
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades  valentino_tuga that link in the first one does
<valentino_tuga> bazhang My ubuntu is netbook edition. will it upgrade to ubuntu netbook 10.10 or ubuntu desktop edition ?
<bazhang> valentino_tuga, what ever you have will be upgraded
<bazhang> xubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu, une, lubuntu, etc
<valentino_tuga> ok bazhang, i just wanted to be sure it will update to the netbook edition because the computer iḿ using is a netbook and i love netbook edition
<bazhang> valentino_tuga, yes it will.
<yofel> UNE will be updated to unity I assume
<bazhang> !une
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<valentino_tuga> thanks
<Wubbbi> Hey :) I wanna change the source-Code of Firefox. I want to change the default settings in about:config of firefox. Where can I find it?
<gnomefreak> Wubbbi: in the address bar type about:config
<Wubbbi> gnomefreak: yeah I know this. I DL the source-code of firefox., and I want to change the default about:config in the source code. So when I build it it should include it.
<gnomefreak> Wubbbi: you are better off getting the source and changing /debian/rules but if you do not know what you are doing i dont suggest changing anything
<gnomefreak> Wubbbi: you dont knnow where the source code is?
<Wubbbi> gnomefreak: I know where the source code is. But I dont know where the file is, where I can change it ( In the source-Code! ).
<yofel> Wubbbi: someone in #ubuntu-mozillateam might know that
<gnomefreak> Wubbbi: there is no file for it. you need to change a few of them including /debian/rules. you are best to ask in #ubuntu-motu
<gnomefreak> yofel: no one is there this early
<yofel> ah
<Wubbbi> gnomefreak: ok thx
<gnomefreak> fta may be there soon but he is not likely to help.
<gnomefreak> he has chromium to work on. micah is best to ask but he wont be there for a few hours or longer
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke
<valentino_tuga> well, the system is updating. i have to wait 1 hour. lets see how ubuntu netbook 10.10 is :)
<alvin> Let us know :-)
<valentino_tuga> ok alvin :)
<alvin> Isn't it the same installer for kubuntu and kubuntu-netbook?
<gnomefreak> alvin: im fairly sure there is a kubuntu netbook installer
<gnomefreak> not sure about xubuntu
<yofel> no there isn't for 10.10
<yofel> whether to use desktop or netbook by default is decided by screen size and a few other factors now
<mewshi> hello everyone! :)O
<Dr_Willis> Moo!~
<Dr_Willis> Has the netbook interface gotten to a 'useable' state? :) Last review i read of it a few weeks back. said it had some 'issues'
<Dr_Willis> Im thinking it may be a good thing for the wifes pc however.
<Dink> Dr_Willis, I have been using since pre Alpha and haven't much on an issue on my netbook. Couple of bugs here and there which got fixed pretty quickly
<Dr_Willis> cusious as to the package naming.. im seeing  several ubuntu-netbook-* things
<Dr_Willis> it reccomends  ubuntu-netbook-unity-default-settings   when i try to install ubuntu-netbook, but if i try to install both of those packages.. it wont let it.
<Dink> Running it on an aod250. There is a "slight" jerkiness on video playback
<Dink> I removed the ubuntu-netbook meta package since I did not need all of it.
<Dr_Willis> i need to see if the icons are REAL big.. :) the wife likes real big icons..
<Dink> No they are not REAL big
<Dr_Willis> it just basically needs to be able to load her browser, and 2 games.. thats all she needs on  her listing. :)
<Dr_Willis> she even sets her fonts to be like size 16+
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu-for-the-old-timers-that-dont-want-to-wear-glasses-edition
<Dink> Hehe
<Dr_Willis> In the past she would set her desktop res down to like 600x800 to enlarge everything..
<Dr_Willis> I had to show her how to tweak her fonts.. and scale the icons on gnome
<myk_robinson> morning, all. How can i set the CPU scaling governor to default to the "on demand" profile?
<Dr_Willis> Well that goofed things up. :) I get a white screen now when i login to the netbook intface.. and the gnome interface.. heh
<bp0> known problem? http://picpaste.com/help_menu_text_problem-PkhdQJLP.png
<bp0> myk_robinson, it will change to ondemand after 60 seconds
<myk_robinson> oh. That's good to know. I have been manually chaning it because all 4 cores are running full bore on boot.
<myk_robinson> guess I'm just impatient
<myk_robinson> thank you
<Dr_Willis> wonder if upstart is spreading the load out so it boots faster. :)
<WimYedema> Hi all
<abhijit> hi
<abhijit> :P
<WimYedema> :)
 * abhijit just come to see whats going on!
<WimYedema> Can anyone here tell me how to make closing/unmaximizing maximized windows in 10.10 easy?
<WimYedema> or How to turn the titlebar back on when a window is maximized?
<kklimonda> it shouldn't disappear in the first place.
<Dr_Willis> Unless its using the netbook stuff and using that Maximus program?
<WimYedema> hmmm... it does though... I played around with unity a few months ago, maybe somehow this got turned back on?
<WimYedema> How do I check whether this Maximus is running?
<Ian_corne> What package contains the workspace switcher applet?
<Dr_Willis> ps ax | grep maximus
<Dr_Willis> I cant get the netbook interface working right. :()
<Dr_Willis> get a white screen when i login to the netbook item in the gdm menu.
<WimYedema> well... it is running indeed
<WimYedema> how did that happen... and how do I turn it off?
<Dr_Willis> its added to teh auto start as part of the netbook stuff i recall
<Dr_Willis> you could just remove  the package.
<WimYedema> It's actually quite nice, if the panel buttons included the window decoration buttons...
<Dr_Willis> Yea. theres panel addons that can show those buttons
<Dr_Willis> i set up the whole global-menu and that stuff once.. but it was annoying in ways
<WimYedema> Well, that would do to:) How do I get them?
<Dr_Willis> Im not even sur if they are in the default repos.
<Dr_Willis> seen them at the OMGubuntu and other ubuntu news sites. webup8 perhaps
<Dr_Willis> I never can rember their names
<WimYedema> hmm.. if it's not in the standard repos I won't bother.. too much of a fuss
<Ian_corne> are there any other descent sites then omgubuntu, without duplicating the news to much, aimed at ubuntu?
<bazhang> Ian_corne, webupd8
<Rajasun> Ian_corne: unixmen, techdrivein, kabatology
<bp0> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu there is supposed to be a way to remove rhythmbox from the sound menu
<bp0> but I can't find it
<bp0> anyone know?
<Dr_Willis> Never tried.
<Dr_Willis> every web site is going so rabid about it being in there.. :)
<Dr_Willis> Id perfer to have some player buttons that go in the panel...
<bp0> "A compliant player should not insert itself into the menu merely because it is installed, but should insert itself as soon as you start actively using it (e.g. playing something with it for the first time, or adding music to its library). The player’s own settings interface should also have a checkbox for whether to integrate the player into the sound menu: ☑ Show FooPlayer in the sound menu "
<bp0> not follwing their own rules there
<Dr_Willis> i dont get what the little > arrow in the Volume settings thing is telling me...
<Dr_Willis> > Musical Note "Rythem Box"
 * Dr_Willis wonders when it was decided that right click menus on items in the panel cant do anything usefull also.. .  Oh well..
<Dr_Willis> at least not with apps that use that notify- thing. :) GUess its the new 'way'
<Dr_Willis> I see no setting in rythmbox to not show itself in that menu either.
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking that > arrow was a 'expand/colpase' item. but its not
<coz_> installing backported rythmbox on lucid to see
<bp0> yeah, i wondered about the arrow too
<bp0> and about the right click thing
<bp0> the right click thing is confusing
<bp0> other stuff still uses the old right click to show/left click for menu way
<bp0> better imo
<Dr_Willis> yea that whole new  system-tray methodology (what do they call it now)   (notfication aware?)   has it where the icons dont have any right click meny. You see the 'remove from panel' and it removes them ALL...
<bp0> for instance transmission, there is no way to make it show the transmission window with one click if it is already open somewhere
<Dr_Willis> the panel is/was/growing into a confuseign mess.. kde had a similer issue.. but  still from a 'users' point of view.. it seems that a lot of their 'icons' dont have a proepr right click menu now. :)
<coz_> bp0,  transmissioni notification may be a result of transmisson developers  ..you might have to discuss that with them...
<coz_> bp0,  I didnt test it in maverick but let me check there hold on
<bp0> well, the new standard interface only allows left click, so the old left click shows window/right click menu thing wont work
<Dr_Willis> Is there a panel 'applet' that puts a play/pause/next item in the panel?   searching for one in the ubuntu software center now.
<coz_> Dr_Willis,   Music applet ??
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  let me see.. :)
<coz_> http://www.kuliniewicz.org/music-applet/
<coz_> nevind  it is now Panflute
<Dr_Willis> heh.
<Dr_Willis> well looking to see whats included by default in the repos
<Dr_Willis> It is nice that  the software center tells you where to find somthing in the menus now...
<Dr_Willis> but its search feature seems to miss a lot of things
<Dr_Willis> what 'department' would 'panel applets' be under. :) is there a 'gnome' department? i dont see one..
 * Dr_Willis digs in deeper
<Dr_Willis> I also wonder why the 'controls' for rythembox are so far down the menu item.  seems im hgaving to move my mouse a lot to just play the next tune.. :)
<bp0> is there a rhythmbox channel i could grip in
<bp0> or is this ubuntu only feature
<coz_> bp0,  I dont see one
<bp0> channel? I found one on gimpnet
<bazhang>  /msg alis list *rhythmbox*
<avis-> -->  freeze !   police !  ^Shaggy (~catholic@139-69.127-70.tampabay.res.rr.com) has joined #catholics
<bitplane> Hi, did they get rid of that awful updates popup in 10.10?
<bitplane> there's nothing more irritating than that thing forcing itself to the front and stealing your input at every stage of the update
<bp0> Dr_Willis, there is a plugin in rhytmbox called status ico
<bp0> ...status icon
<bp0> that put a regular good-style notify icon in the tray that you can use
<apw> bac, about ?
<bac> hi apw
<apw> bac, i think you had the macpro, i posted a test kerenel and wondered if you could try it out
<bac> apw: i have done no further testing
<bac> apw: i can in a bit.  i've installed the nvidia driver, though, so i'll need to disable it at boot to test your fix, right?
<apw> bac, yeah that'd be great.  we have a very small window to get this in, probabally if i have it today i can get it in
<bac> apw: can you give me exact instructions on what the boot parameters must be?
<bac> also, do you have the bug number handy?
<apw> bac it should require no parameters
<apw> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/546393
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546393 in linux (Ubuntu) "MacBook Pro 5,1 / 5,2 / 5,3 / 5,5 fails to boot into 10.04 desktop" [High,Confirmed]
<bac> apw: but won't it simply load the nvidia driver?  or are you saying i must uninstall it first?
<apw> ahh i see, erm, we would need to disable it yes ... let me ask
<bp0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/641357
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 641357 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Required method to remove rhythmbox from soundmenu does not exist or is not obvious enough" [Undecided,New]
<bp0> someone confirm
<apw> bac i am told if you find the blacklist for nouveau in /etc/modprobe.d and comment that out, and add 'blacklist nvidia-common', and do "sudo update-alternatives --config gl_conf , pick mesa, sudo ldconfig, reboot"
<apw> bac, its not clear disabling it in jockey isn't easier though
<bac> apw: i disabled nvidia in jockey and it booted fine to your new kernel
<apw> bac thank you -- could you say that in the bug, then i can use that as evidence for merging
<bac> done
<prep_> Having issues with printer, found driver that's near, but quality is less than desired. Found some info in the Ubuntu board, need help installing.
<fluffman> anyone tested the new netbook with a dell mini 9?
<fluffman> it's sooo sloooow for me. did an upgrade from 10.04
<fluffman> in fact, the gui is pretty much unusable with the slow moving mouse and freezing. I'm using irssi from a VT now...
<sense> The different categories in the Unity Applications and Files Places don't work. The Files Place even says I don't have any files. Is that a (known) bug, or an issue on my system?
<fluffman> how do you add an application to the favorites list in unity?
<Dink> sense, might be you works here. Haven't looked at bug report.
<Wubbbi> MarkDude: Awake? ^^
<sense> Dink: OK, then I'll take a closer look at my local system.
<Dink> fluffman, open the app a lot of times ? I don't think you can.
<fluffman> seriously? you can't customize the menu? you can remove stuff...I was able to remove cheese and evolution and crap. but can't remove firefox and chromium apparently
<Dink> fluffman, yeah don't think its customizeable in the way people want yet.
<fluffman> time to find my old 10.04 usb :( I was totally looking forward to unity, too, but that's a deal breaker. it's too slow to go to all applications all the time.
<fluffman> how about ubuntu light? is there any way to test that out?
<Dink> fluffman, You can add apps to the menu launcher on the left.
<Dink> fluffman, well some apps :p
<fluffman> Dink: how?
<fluffman> i
<fluffman> i've tried dragging/dropping and right clicking
<fluffman> neither does anything... :(
<Dink> fluffman, again on some apps, if you open it you can right click the icon on the menu and select stay in doc of something like that
<Dink> fluffman, I have had times where I have to left,right click couple of times for the menu to show up
<fluffman> okie dokie, will try that
<fluffman> thanks Dink
<Dink> fluffman, Again not all apps was able to add to the doc/menu/launcher
<Dink> fluffman, I think the desktop file for the app or something needs to be built a certain way for it to work properly
<myk_robinson> yofel: Morning. Figured out the issue with the Sony Vaio touchpad
<myk_robinson> yofel: filing a bug report now. There is a regression in the kernel upgrade
<myk_robinson> sticking with the base kernel, everything works as it should
<yofel_> great time for a connection reset *-.-
<yofel_> myk_robinson: can you repeat that?
<myk_robinson> the kernel update to 2.6.35-22 breaks the alps glidepoint trackpad.
<myk_robinson> My problem yesterday was I ran the updates during installation so i had nothing to fall back on
<yofel> oh :(
<myk_robinson> Clean install with no updates, and everything works, until the kernel update
<myk_robinson> boot from the old kernel in GRUB, touchpad is back up
<myk_robinson> filing a bug report now
<myk_robinson> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<myk_robinson> !bug #641406
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 641406 in linux (Ubuntu) "Alps Glidepoint Touchpad Not Detected after Kernel Update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641406
<domjohnson> Hello
<domjohnson> Are there any major bugs with 64bit 10.10 beta?
<KukuNut> yes a lot especially kubuntu
<KukuNut> login looping and segfaults of kde daemon
<domjohnson> But with Gnome?
<yofel> works fine here... except for the occasional krunner segfault
<KukuNut> kubuntu is all messed up right now
<domjohnson> Also - how do I get the checksum?
<yofel> !checksum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<domjohnson> No, I mean, how do I get the official one.
<domjohnson> From the Ubuntu site?
<yofel> checksum for what?
<domjohnson> I think its the daily yesterday's daily build
<yofel> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<yofel> the checksums are on the iso download pages
<domjohnson> No, might just be the beta, then
<domjohnson> I can't get the normal page up?
<domjohnson> Only the DVD page.
<yofel> o.O
 * yofel goes looking
<yofel> the beta cd's are here for example: http://ubuntu.intergenia.de/releases//10.10/
<yofel> using the link from http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta
<domjohnson> ok
<domjohnson> Think mines dodgy, then
<domjohnson> Unless it was the Daily Build from the 15th...
<domjohnson> Can't seem to mount it, anyway
<oxymoron> Does anyone know this guy Matt Colyer (http://matt.colyer.name/) who is inventor of imobiledevice?
<Dr_Willis> if we all say No.. what will you do then? :)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> hows 10.10 beta working out
<vic20gmr> any1 here know the last ver of ubuntu to have fglrx that still supports radeon9600?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Dr_Willis, there is a lot of feed back here thanks for telling me to ask here
<Dr_Willis> glad i dident finish my message to him..
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> Did we miss the two minute response time again?
<Dr_Willis> 9600 is a very old ati card isent  it - like 5 yrs ago?
<Dr_Willis> charlie-tca:  we only had to tell him 4 times to ask about 10.10 in #ubuntu+1 .....
<charlie-tca> Well, he did wait for a response, right? Looks like a good two minutes...
<oxymoron> Dr_Willis: I guess I try to hunt him down, code my own library for iPhone or maybe find a better solution somehow :P
<Dr_Willis> oxymoron:  check facebook. :) everyones on facebook...
<charlie-tca> or even google
<oxymoron> Dr_Willis: Hehe good idea :P
<oxymoron> Dr_Willis: Dough, there is 5 Matt Colyer on FB :D
<oxymoron> I just want a freaking solution to copy files to my iphone with ios 4.1
<oxymoron> I Googled several hours several days in a row now
<Dr_Willis> apple says 'no files for you!'
<oxymoron> .I tried everything
<Dr_Willis> No idea. sorry. only apple device i have is an old iMac that works very well as a Door Stop
<oxymoron> I did Vbox with Windows, ITunes on Wine, libmobiledevice and iFuse libraries and so on. Linux found the device but I cannot do a freaking shit with it xD
<Dr_Willis> sad that apple couldent just let it be seen as a usb device...
<Dr_Willis> and work as a flash drive
<Dr_Willis> bluetooth? oh wait.. did they include that.. sd slot? oh wait....
<oxymoron> Dr_Willis: Yes, to sad :/ Thats the only thing left, then it would be like the ultimate phone.
<Dr_Willis> I will pass on the ultimate phonebill :)
<oxymoron> I had an Android phone earlier, but iOs is much better IMO.
<Dr_Willis> never had either. yet. Due for a new phone at xmas. will see whats out then.
<Dr_Willis> I want to have an affordable way to get my laptop to the internet from  everywhere. :)  yes.. its a dream...
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Thwe Fonts in Ubuntu Software Center are messed up for me.. the main Package name font is ok. but the mini description below it is 1/2 cut off..
<oxymoron> Dr_Willis: Its not entirely the truth, but if you like to have devlopment rushment and problems buy Android phone :P And btw, I havent owned a single laptop my entire life, just waste of money on a clumsy device with crappy battery and very bad ergonomy.
<Dink> vic20gmr, bit late but I think it was Hardy.
<Dink> Whenever 9.3 was available
<Dr_Willis> ive trimmed down to only one desktop machine. rest are laptops now.
<Dr_Willis> !info mutter
<ubottu> mutter (source: mutter): lightweight GTK+ window manager. In component main, is extra. Version 2.31.5-0ubuntu7 (maverick), package size 296 kB, installed size 812 kB
<Guest68495> su and gksu not working , but gksu or sudo workin ..
<yofel> anirban111: did it work in lucid? (if you mean su to login to root, doesn't work, root doesn't have a password)
<anirban111> yofel, but some program like gdebi calling gksu not gksudo ..
<anirban111> how can make app like gdebi to use gksudo instead of gksu
<yofel> hm, gksu works fine here, then again, I have a root password
<yofel> but it asks me for *my* password, so it shouldn't require a root password :/
<anirban111> yofel same here .. but authengation faliour
<yofel> how do you blank a password again...
<yofel> ah -d
<anirban111> or single user mode
<anirban111> comd not found ah -d
<yofel> no that was me, going 'ah' when finding 'passwd -d'
<yofel> meh, now gksu has the password cached and doesn't ask me :/
<anirban111> drop he key
<anirban111> the*
<anirban111> sudo passwd root -d
<anirban111> that i do
<anirban111> passwd: password expiry information changed
<yofel> I did that, but gksu still doesn't ask me, so I guess it has *my* password cached after all
<anirban111> yofel u delete root pass by useing yofel pass
<anirban111> root@Agani:/home/ani#   got it thank u yofel ..
<yofel> hm, can't reproduce it, now it asked me, but accepted my password
<anirban111> did u try>sudp passwd root
<anirban111> sudo*
<yofel> I did sudo -i to login as root, and then passwd -d root
<super_anix> ohoo
<super_anix> working for me now
<yofel> good :)
<super_anix> i did passwd -d root
<super_anix> then sudo passwd root
<super_anix> :D
<super_anix> i am using kubuntu version of 10.10 now its only openbox with slim
<super_anix> iwill try kubuntu again but in stable version
<Dr_Willis> Ok. Got the netbook interface working on my Desktop. :)
<super_anix> Dr_Willis, netbook remix
<Dr_Willis> actually its just the gui to it :)   it seems.. quirky..
<Volkodav> is samba still not behaving ?
<Dr_Willis> It started working for me today Volkodav
<Dr_Willis> this morning.
 * Volkodav installing
<Dr_Willis> heh - netbook interface crashed. :()
<yofel> yay, I froze nouveau :( bug 641506
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 641506 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "X froze when trying to switch windows too fast." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641506
<BUGabundo> hey guys
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<area51pilot> updated 10.10 this morning and it wont boot
<area51pilot> installed on a Win7 host
<BUGabundo> I've got a toshiba laptop, running Maverick, with a ATI Radeo HD 4500, with stock drivers
<BUGabundo> when plugged VIA HDMI to a 37" Pionneer LCD/TV the colors are bloated, turning green and magenta
<vish> it^^ just turned out to be BUGabundo's confusion of the new wallpaper!
 * vish hides again!
 * BUGabundo slaps an HAM in vish mouth
<vish> nom nom!
<BUGabundo> so the question is, are their any other drivers that I could test?
<BUGabundo> this ones work so well, other the descoloration
<duffydack> anything I can do yet with this always-on fan on my laptop ATI
<duffydack> till fglrx comes out, and makes it quiet
<yofel> not sure, afaik the open source drivers don't support power management
<area51pilot> what is syntax to run a prog from terminal?
<charlie-tca> programname
<charlie-tca> hit enter
<BUGabundo> $ man man
<charlie-tca> man man ???
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> man man :P
<charlie-tca> Okay, man man
<BUGabundo> that was how ppl would start learning about linux, 15 why ago
<BUGabundo> :p
<charlie-tca> Oh, that is outdated/old-fashioned now. Instead it called "The Ubuntu Manual", isn't it?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> and you kwno what : GOOGLE :P
<charlie-tca> Yay! google
<yofel> there's also man intro, but man man is more classic :D
<nigelb> yofel: amen
<nigelb> man man is awesome
 * charlie-tca is glad he answered the question before the discussion happened
<yofel> hehe
<duffydack> 'Rubbish Bin'   hmmmm
<BUGabundo> C̳̺ͬ͒̕O̷̖͍̰͎͓͓̗̎͐͞M̸͇̬̙̯̫̓̓ͭ̉ͩ̿̔ͅẼ̼̥͈͖̦͍̞̩̂̒̑͂͢S̡̬̬̠̭̻̫̘̐ͫ̒ ̡̹̫̗̝͚̙̣͇ͧͤ̎͋̓͆͂̾Z͎̼̭͖̜̫̦ͯ̍̊͢Ă̸̢͓ͪ͊͛̚L̢̦̤ͬ͒̕G̘̖̭̳̹̣̹̥ͬͨ͐͛̑̚͡O̲̽̏͢͞
<BUGabundo> oops
<BUGabundo> not that
<BUGabundo> how can a 1 week upgrade take over one hour !?
<BUGabundo> jizza
<charlie-tca> Why would it be faster than that, if you waited a whole week to upgrade? How many updates is that, close to one-thousand, right?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> I'm doing the "human" thing on that one
<BUGabundo> using Upgrade manager lol
<BUGabundo> and not aptitude alias I have on my laptop
<BUGabundo> :ṕ
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> gonna be a while, then.
<BUGabundo> its still on empathy
<charlie-tca> I use update-manager every week or two, just to see if it works. But I upgrade daily with apt-get
 * yofel tries to upgrade with muon for a change..
<BUGabundo> is VLC (or codecs) broken?
<BUGabundo> I only get shutter audio, and slow video
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: I *never* used UM in my laptop
<BUGabundo> well at least no in the last 2 years or so
<charlie-tca> How would I find out it broke if I never use it?
<charlie-tca> :-)
<BUGabundo> I remember when UM upgrades would actually brake the system
<charlie-tca> me too
<charlie-tca> That's why I test it, but I figured I don't want to know everyday
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> I even have an alias
<BUGabundo> $ grep apti .bashrc
<BUGabundo> alias aptitudeupgrade='sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ; sudo aptitude full-upgrade'
<charlie-tca> I use update
<charlie-tca> update = sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yofel> alias getupdates='sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade && sudo aptitude full-upgrade'
<yofel> :P
<BUGabundo> copy cat
<svu> anyone getting funny autotools warnings with 10.10?
<svu>  warning: AC_INIT: not a literal:
<zorael> samba keeps failing to upgrade. The prerm script hangs and blocks the upgrade process (from continuing to other packages). Is this a known thing or should I file a bug?
<DarthFrog> Does anyone know if rekonq supports kioslaves?
<yofel> shadeslayer: ^
<yofel> zorael: we had bug 639768 as a common samba issue, that's supposed to be fixed though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 639768 in samba (Ubuntu Maverick) "[Maverick] Samba process gets hung on maverick update - waiting on cups to start" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/639768
<zorael> yofel: That looks very related to what I'm getting (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/495533/). I'll subscribe to it, thanks
<yofel> hm, that was fixed though and that was about *starting* smbd, not about stopping it, so you might have another issue
<mikeos>  i'm on kubuntu maverick beta, in powermanagement the option "Turn off display" on lid close. It works fine except from when I reopen the lid the display stays blank until i switch to another TTY and back. Any hints?
<veenenen> Hey everybody. Anyone know what's going on the apple magic trackpad drivers? They've been working fine in maverick until this afternoon's updates, now the configuration tab in mouse preferences is gone and tap to click isn't working.
<mikeos> google gives no results;  before filing a bug I'd like to identify the component at least - KDE, powerdevil, nvidia card, Xorg
<mikeos> veenenen: perhaps you upgraded to 2.6.35-22 kernel.  If you didn't purge the previous one, try to boot 2.6.35-21 and rerport the result..
<yofel> veenenen: try to boot an older kernel, someone else had touchpad problems with -22, different hardware though
<veenenen> ok
<veenenen> thanks
<mikeos> someone running 4.5.1 on maverick on laptop could try the "Turn Off Display" on lid close whether the display comes back on lid reopen?
<yofel> oh, KDE?
 * yofel goes trying..
<yofel> mikeos: stays off until I press a button or move the mouse
<yofel> and get's locked :/
<Sarvatt> BUGabundo: have you tried booting with the hdmi plugged in from the start, or are you always just hotplugging it?
<BUGabundo> hotplug
<BUGabundo> let me try that
<mikeos> yofel: thanks for the test; my behaviour:  stays off until I press a button or move mouse; when I do that, the display gets backlit but stays blank :-/  what could I try to do in order to get  some more (debug)info?
<BUGabundo> lol there goes sarvatt
<yofel> mikeos: not sure, not an X debugging expert..., check dmesg and xorg log for once
<yofel> mikeos: and maybe look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/ if there's something useful
<yofel> oh nice, my nouveau lockup from today is even documented lol https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze#Problem:%20%20Log%20shows%20%22[mi]%20EQ%20overflowing%22%20and%20X%20freezes
<yofel> grr... powerdevil changing hdd powermanagement values is making me mad *-.-
<yofel> (and giving a single checkbox to set it to 254 or to 1, very usefull)
<mikeos> "xset dpms force suspend" and "xset dpms force on" both work as expected, switch off then switch back on the display, so I don't think Xorg is an issue..
<yofel> maybe the driver doing some internal madness then
<BUGabundo> great
<yofel> or bios
<BUGabundo> now my sound died
<BUGabundo> darn it
<yofel> muahahaha
<BUGabundo> how do we restart sound this days?
<mikeos> yofel: right, maybe... unfortunately I can't test neither with NV or NOUVEAU since the only driver working for my HW is the proprietary ;-(
<BUGabundo> pulseaudio -k ?
<mikeos> BUGabundo: AFAIK if you're on KDE there's also Phonon wrapping the audio services
<veenenen> ok, quick stupid question. how to you tell maverick to boot to another kernel. I see the kernel in the boot folder, but I never get a chance to hit esc on boot.
<yofel> :(
<yofel> BUGabundo: I think, it should auto-respawn
<BUGabundo> mikeos: Worse
<BUGabundo> gnome with a chroot and nexted X to KDE apps
<mikeos> veenenen:  grub2 uses SHIFT to pop-up the boot menu
<veenenen> i use luks, so do I just hold down shift after I enter my key?
<yofel> meaning: start holding shift during the bios display, it should come up then
<veenenen> alright, thanks
<mikeos> BUGabundo: nested X plays no role thus I suppose that I would look at pulse audio..
<BUGabundo> sound broke after kmail open
<BUGabundo> and it asked for sound devices
<veenenen> yeah, that didn't work
<veenenen> it just booted up normally
<mikeos> yofel: what gfx card do you have?
<yofel> here a Quadro NVS 3100M
<mikeos> veenenen: i use right shift, don't know if it makes a difference;  push it as soon as your PC completes with POST
<mikeos> yofel: well nvidia; my drivers are 256.53
<mikeos> yofel: are you on proprietary drivers?
<charlie-tca> hold the shift key
<yofel> mikeos: I am, 260.19.04 though (x-updates ppa)
<mikeos> yofel: this one? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<BUGabundo> can anyone tell me from the top of their head what I need to migrate from one laptop to another to move Kmail ?
<yofel> mikeos: right, that one
<mikeos> yofel:  my Xorg comes from Xorg edgers repo, didn't know about this multipuropse "edgers" PPA ;-)
<yofel> BUGabundo: .kde/share/apps/kmail and one more folder IIRC
<yofel> mikeos: ah, I don't use edgers here
<BUGabundo> WOW
<BUGabundo> major bug
<BUGabundo> anyone here on gnome/nautilus?
<BUGabundo> seems nautilus doesn't like '~'
<mikeos> yofel: drivers dont't install:
<mikeos> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mikeos>   xserver-xorg-core: Breaks: xserver-xorg-video-6 which is a virtual package.
<yofel> I would blame edgers
<yofel> as x-updates is built against the official archive
<yofel> mikeos: you could try to build the package yourself, pretty easy
<mikeos> yofel: yeah, me too :-/  aptitude does not propose a downgrade option.. a tough work in front of me
<mikeos> yofel: you mean the package from nvidia.com?
<yofel> mikeos: no the nvidia-current package from x-updates, needs a simple rebuild I think
<veenenen> alright got it switched back to 2.6.35-21 and no change
<veenenen> the trackpad pad still isn't working right
<yofel> mikeos: from https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/+sourcepub/1289885/+listing-archive-extra download the 3 files at the bottom somewhere
<mikeos> yofel: what's your output of "Xorg -version"  ?
<yofel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/495551/
 * BUGabundo tries a symlink maildir setup 
<BUGabundo> just hope it won't break all my emails :S
<mikeos> yofel: we've got pretty the same Xorg, just the packaging is different. I'll compile the nvidia from x-swat and I will see. If ok, i'll purge Xorg, remove the edgers repo and reinstall default maverick Xorg
<BUGabundo> 36G	total
<BUGabundo> humm I better make an extra , local , backup
<veenenen> Anyone else have any ideas on the trackpad issue?
 * yofel looks at his tiny 750MiB .thunderbird folder...
<BUGabundo> that's just *some* accounts
<BUGabundo> I have one on imap with 80GBs
<yofel> veenenen: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<mikeos> yofel: i'll need to kill X in order to compile nvidia.. bbl;  thanks so far
<yofel> mikeos: why are you compiling nvidia??
<mikeos> yofel: i'm compiling the driver from source as you suggested
<BUGabundo> kmail is the last thing I have to migrate from my old HD to the new SSD
<BUGabundo> but its SO BIG I has to stay on an external disk
<mikeos> yofel: in fact the script does teh compilation for me
<yofel> mikeos: I said rebuild the package, not compile the driver
<mikeos> yofel: oh
<BUGabundo> either that or I need to start deletign 20GBs of email
<veenenen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/495554/
<yofel> mikeos: do you have the 3 files downloaded?
<mikeos> yofel: just the gzipped tar; you're suggesting just to repackage the deb?
<yofel> mikeos: open a terminal, go to the place you downloaded them to and run 'dpkg -x nvidia-graphics-drivers_260.19.04-0ubuntu0~xup2.dsc ' go into the folder that was created and run 'sudo apt-get build-dep nvidia-current' and then 'dpkg-buildpackage' - that will create a new nvidia-current.deb in the folder above
<yofel> err wrong
<mikeos> yofel: clear now
<yofel> dpkg-source -x nvidia-graphics-drivers_260.19.04-0ubuntu0~xup2.dsc
<htorque> maybe with --no-check ;)
<yofel> which *should* install from what I know
<yofel> veenenen: erm, line 720-722 don't exacly sound good...
<yofel> veenenen: do you have xserver-xorg-input-evdev installed?
<mikeos> yofel: the driver is in :-)  killing X
<veenenen> no, i do not
<yofel> install that and see if it helps
<veenenen> i'm assuming I should restart?
<yofel> at least restart X (logout)
<veenenen> ok
<mikeos> yofel: 260.19.04 active;  the problem with blank screen persists.  If I knew how KDE 4.5 Power Management module handles display on/off...:-/
<yofel> then I'm out of ideas (maybe someone in #kubuntu-devel knows the latter)
<yofel> veenenen: better? or even more broken?
<veenenen> well, got rid of that first error, but it's still the same
<yofel> :/
<veenenen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/495559/
<veenenen> updated output
<yofel> hm, bug 637430 was fixed yesterday, maybe that's what's causing your problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 637430 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Magic Trackpad should default to evdev instead of synaptics" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637430
<yofel> xserver-xorg-input-evdev (1:2.3.2-6ubuntu3) maverick; urgency=low
<yofel>   * Set default input module to evdev for Apple Magic Mouse (LP: #637430)
<yofel>     - Add debian/local/60-magictrackpad.conf
<BUGabundo> guys allow me a bit of offtopic
<BUGabundo> anyone here is able to recommend a good remote, offsite, domestic user oriented, backup solution ?
<mikeos> yofel: those devel guys are ignoring me (obviously;);  btw KDE behaves funny as to power management. When I first lock my session, then lid close does nothing. The same for suspend key combination - does not work when the screen is locked...  stuipd I think
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> veenenen: maybe go to #ubuntu-x mentioning your problem, Xorg.0.log and the bug I referenced
<veenenen> ok, thanks
<BUGabundo> guess no one does backups then
<yofel> if you get no answer for a while, file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-input-evdev' and add the regression-potential tag if apport doesn't add it
<yofel> BUGabundo: rsync is fine for my needs
<BUGabundo> yofel: sure... but *where* to
<BUGabundo> I already have 2 local disks
<BUGabundo> I want an offsite solution
<yofel> I rsync over the network on another PC
<mikeos> BUGabundo: i prefer duplicity; very versatile command line tool for simple backups
<mikeos> BUGabundo: "duplicity" is the name of the tools, so far the best I have seen
<veenenen> BUGabundo: I use s3cmd and backup stuff to s3 for my off site
<BUGabundo> deja-dupe is nice too
<BUGabundo> veenenen: yeah I looked into that
<BUGabundo> but 100GBs with 3 years storage would amount to 400US$
<mikeos> BUGabundo: isn't it a GUI over duplicity?  If i'm not mistaken from what I have seen I wouldn't recommend it
<BUGabundo> think so
<BUGabundo> how IO and CPU heavy is duplicity algorithms compared to EncFS or trucrypt?
<yofel> veenenen: added my 2 cents, as I said, it nobody answers for a while, file a bug so it doesn't get forgotten (apport will add your xorg log to the report)
<yofel> *if nobody answers
<veenenen> yofel: thanks
<mikeos> BUGabundo: i think google gives an answer about your quesion; i switched from EncFS to ecryptfs thanks to it's great integration with the login process to the machine, e.g. automount home
<mikeos> BUGabundo: oops you asked about duplicity, i believe it uses gzip
<BUGabundo> moving this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<BUGabundo> if you care to join me
<BUGabundo> since ill be meaning comercial products
<mikeos> yofel: thanks for your support, time for sleep
 * mikeos_away is away: Gone away for now
<nigelb> !away mikeos_away
 * nigelb nudges ubottu 
<duanedesign> has anyone had the Broadcast Accounts dialog continuously opening every 15 minutes or so?
<vlcn> can someone explain what is going on here? http://hostthenpost.org/uploads/3a9c031b8277037d79554aed1bf5711a.png
<vlcn> why are there two drives?
<dholbert> vlcn, I can't explain it, but that's not two drives
<dholbert> that's one drive, and its partition
<dholbert> sda = the hard drive device, sda1 = the first partition on the drive
<vlcn> ah
<Jordan_U> vlcn: You most likely want to select sda only.
<white_magic> hi
<white_magic> anyone here?
<white_magic> i'm having constant trouble upgrading 10.10 beta. it fails at the 'fetching' part
<white_magic> anybody?
<ChogyDan> white_magic: is there a more specific error?
<Dink> network issue ?
<white_magic> well
<white_magic> i am on wireless
<white_magic> however, it works fine for web browsing
<white_magic> the message is really just that 'failed to fetch ... blah blah blah package'
<Dink> look at /etc/apt/sources.list.d/prerequists-sources.list and see if you can ping that url
<white_magic> same message for like 100+ packages
<white_magic> ok
<LBo> Sorry for the question but I can't find the answer
<LBo> Is sun-java removed from maverick?
<LBo> I can't apt-cache search it
<yofel> LBo: no, it's simply not there yet
<LBo> aha
<white_magic> hmm, on a different note, i tried pinging google.com for a few seconds, and i had 28% packet loss..that can't be good, right?
<yofel> (not removed as in: it never was there)
<LBo> yofel: thanks. That's what I wanted to know. I'll install the lucid for now then
<Dink> white_magic, you are having some sort of network issue.
<white_magic> yea, it's called wireless...
<white_magic> :(
<yofel> LBo: there is a bug open requesting it and it should be there soon, use the lucid package or help testing openjdk ;)
<Dink> LBo, use lucid partner repo
<LBo> Will do. Thanks for the help. I'm trying this new php ide
<LBo> We're still on Zend 5.5 and I'm now trying phpstorm
#ubuntu+1 2010-09-18
<white_magic> oh em gee.. it is actually downloading this time around
<LBo> But it gives an error while starting that it wants sun java :)
<white_magic> still, the packet loss is worrisome
<IdleOne> WXZ: welcome
<WXZ> hi idleone
<WXZ> back to the topic, adding old versions' repositories
<WXZ> for the purpose of installing old versions of apps
<WXZ> what could go wrong?
<bazhang> complete data loss
<IdleOne> dependency issues
<IdleOne> for starters
<IdleOne> complete data loss is a strong possibility also
<WXZ> I don't understand how, but I'll trust you
<WXZ> so the question is, how do I get old versions of applications if not that way?
<mark_> hi all. can someone help me with ubuntu 10.10 grub?
<IdleOne> application XY in karmic depends on lib1 but lib1 is now lib3 in maverick. 10 apps depends on lib3 but you have lib1 because you need the older version for appXY
<WXZ> that's what I thought IdleOne
<IdleOne> causing multiple apps not to work right
<WXZ> so lib1 replaces lib3?
<IdleOne> well the way apt works is it will always favor the newest version available
<WXZ> and thereby, those 10 apps which need lib3 don't have it anymore.. right
<IdleOne> yes
<WXZ> ok, so ... does lib1 replace lib3 or not, I'm confused
<IdleOne> breaking everything
<IdleOne> WXZ: it will if you force it to
<WXZ> would downloading an app (from an old repository) which depends on lib1 be forcing it to?
<IdleOne> after it all breaks down you come back and tell us how much ubuntu is the sux and Ubuntu is crappy....
<IdleOne> you will need to also install the old lib so yes
<bazhang> WXZ, back up data now
<WXZ> bazhang, all my data's always backed up
<IdleOne> I would backup like bazhang is saying and then do a fresh install
<bazhang> WXZ, then remove all karmic repos, but it may well be too late
<WXZ> the only thing I installed was tomboy from the old repo
<IdleOne> don't mix the repos!
<IdleOne> WXZ: why do you need the older tomboy?
<WXZ> even if I installed just ONE package
<bazhang> seriously consider a fresh install
<WXZ> because this one doesn't like crontab
<IdleOne> WXZ: yes one package might have 10 depends and many other apps depend on the same ones
<bazhang> WXZ, its maverick. its still in beta.
<WXZ> but tomboy specifically, it's got like 1 dependency
<IdleOne> if you need a stable release then 10.
<IdleOne> 04
<IdleOne> 10.04*
<bazhang> already iffy enough without adding older repos.
<WXZ> I haven't had any problems though idleone
<bazhang> WXZ, yet
<WXZ> and that version of tomboy, from 10.04.. doesn't work with crontab eitherway
<IdleOne> well it is up to you. but it is not supported and when something breaks we can't help because you don't have a supported "default" install
<WXZ> after you install tomboy 1.0+, crontab fails
<IdleOne> report a bug on that
<WXZ> ok, ok... let me check the dependencies on tomboy1.0
<WXZ> it's a known bug idleone
<WXZ> crontab has problems with x-apps
<bazhang> WXZ, go back to lucid then, wait until maverick is released
<IdleOne> they are probably working hard on it
<IdleOne> or install karmic
<IdleOne> if the karmic version works
<WXZ> ok, if *nothing* breaks
<IdleOne> IF yeah
<WXZ> wait, so I'm not allowed to have old versions... of -anything-?
<bazhang> not if, when
<bazhang> no
<WXZ> so how do I get old versions of things?
<bazhang> you dont
<WXZ> .... that's, pretty bad :|
<IdleOne> WXZ: the computer is yours, do what you want with it. we are just telling you that it is not supported for a reason. things ALWAYS break when people mix older apps with newer release and vice versa
<WXZ> ok, but *if* (I live in a magical universe) it doesn't break
<IdleOne> maybe not right away but sooner or later
<bazhang> no it's not bad.  it's a beta. stick with regular repos, and file bugs
<WXZ> no, I mean the whole concept of *not being allowed to install older apps*
<WXZ> is pretty bad
<bazhang> any way its moot.
<WXZ> features, and looks, themes are constantly changed w/ new releases of apps
<bazhang> its not supported
<IdleOne> maybe crontab is broken right now because of a security issue?
<WXZ> I don't think it's crontab's fault
<IdleOne> I don't know but I know that if it isn't working for me in maverick I report the bug and wait for it to be fixed
<WXZ> ok, back to the issue though...
<WXZ> so if I don't like the *new* tomboy or the *new* pidgin, I have to change my entire operating system
<WXZ> to get it back to the way it was... even if I like everything else?
<IdleOne> hard to answer that.
<WXZ> well that's what bazhang suggested
<IdleOne> but to keep your system in a stable working state, yes
<WXZ> "(07:35:53 PM) WXZ: so how do I get old versions of things?
<WXZ> (07:36:02 PM) bazhang: you don't"
<bazhang> WXZ, correct
<WXZ> well can I atleast get newer versions, on older operating systems?
<bazhang> WXZ, stick with whatever system you want
<IdleOne> same problem arises with the depends
<WXZ> that's a very serious drawback
<bazhang> WXZ, with backports or proposed, sometimes
<bazhang> WXZ, and extras.ubuntu.com with the release of maverick
<Alpha_Cluster> how do i make it so i can execute a program that is on a fat32 flash drive?
<IdleOne> there is backports, that has a lot of newer apps back ported to older release
<WXZ> oh, ok idleone
<WXZ> so you can go up... just through backports
<WXZ> I *am* gonna keep it this way though, if it *doesn't* blow up... what do I do?
<IdleOne> safest bet is to stick with the repos that are meant for the release. if there is backports (which is use at your own risk) then yeah they are normaly safe to use
<bazhang> WXZ, then zero support
<WXZ> that's cool bazhang
<WXZ> but wouldn't that be contradictory to your theory?
<era> hey, do you guys find it acceptable that the iwl3945 driver will be non-functional for the 6th release in a row?
<IdleOne> WXZ: the packages in backports are built to work on the older release so say tomboy from lucid is backported to karmic. it /should/ work fine
<WXZ> I understand idleone
<WXZ> where can I make the suggestion that 'there should be a warning message if you're adding old repos"
<bazhang> WXZ, its a well known fact
<WXZ> because if it can cause as serious problems as you guys are saying, then it shouldn't be so easy for the user to do so
<WXZ> I didn't know it bazhang
<IdleOne> there is ( or at least I think there is) when you add a unsupported repo
<bazhang> WXZ, you should read up on ubuntu , I would suggest the manual
<bazhang> WXZ, at any rate brainstorm, if you feel it truly merits it
<bazhang> !brainstorm > WXZ
<ubottu> WXZ, please see my private message
<WXZ> ok
<bazhang> !manual > WXZ
<IdleOne> if you edit the sources.list manually then I don't think you get a warning but it is presumed that if you are editing the sources.list by hand you already know what you are doing.
<WXZ> that's true, I did do it manually
<IdleOne> :)
<WXZ> ok, let me see if it gives me an error message if I do it nonmanually
<IdleOne> if it doesn't that would be a good bug to report.
<WXZ> nope, it doesn't
<IdleOne> bug report time
<WXZ> add repositories > other sources > add source "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu karmic main universe restricted multiverse"
<WXZ> just told me "new repositories you should reload"
<IdleOne> did you reload to see what happens?
<WXZ> that's not word for word btw
<WXZ> when I reloaded, nothing really happened
<WXZ> it just downloaded a couple packages
<IdleOne> then I agree that there should be some sort of warning.
<IdleOne> it updated the cache
<WXZ> maybe not idleone, it might not be showing me the packages from the old repository anyway
<WXZ> because I actually had to turn off the maverick repos to see the karmic-tomboy packages
<WXZ> otherwise it just wasn't showing me them
<WXZ> I'll still add it to brainstorm though
<IdleOne> so yeah it favors newest available version
<WXZ> ok
<Viper550> How the heck is Linux Mint Debian ''faster'' than Ubunt
<bazhang> Viper550, its not. and its a derivative so unsupported, and offtopic
<Viper550> I say this because
<Viper550> If we figure out what they're doing differently, Ubuntu could be made faster.
<bazhang> try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Viper550> or would -devel be better?
<bazhang> not a support or chat channel, so no
<Viper550> don't get where you're getting that from, since trying to make the OS faster would be development related
<bazhang> more like a wishlist.
<bazhang> feel free to put it on brainstorm
<WXZ> would it be okay to download packages as long as they don't *downgrade* existing packages
<bazhang> WXZ, you fixed the repos?
<WXZ> yes bazhang, I did
<era> ...
<bazhang> WXZ, paste.ubuntu.com with sources.list please
<era> people really don't give a **** do they?
<WXZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/495609/
<bazhang> era, watch the language
<era> ubuntu bot. do your work. bug 340418. bug 581936.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340418 in Linux "iwl3945 slow down after some time to 100kbps, unload/load module return speed to 1.5mbps" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340418
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list.index(x): x not in list (https://launchpad.net/bugs/581936)
<bazhang> WXZ, that's not the entire list
<WXZ> yes, it is
<WXZ> that's the entire file
<WXZ> I can screenshot if you want
<WXZ> I still have the karmic community-maintained repository for some reason though :\
<WXZ> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/495610/ << that's my complete sources.list
<bazhang> WXZ, that's odd, as my maverick sources.list is quite a bit more extensive
<WXZ> let me see your bazhang
<WXZ> I can replace yours with mine, won't bother me
<WXZ> would the global category for my idea be usability or security?
<WXZ> ok, I'm putting usability I guess
<WXZ> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25875/
<knoedel_> hi, will texlive 2010 be inluded in ubuntu 10.10?
<bazhang> !find texlive
<ubottu> Found: texlive, texlive-base, texlive-bibtex-extra, texlive-binaries, texlive-common, texlive-doc-base, texlive-doc-bg, texlive-doc-cs+sk, texlive-doc-de, texlive-doc-en (and 84 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=texlive&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<Daekdroom> !info texlive
<ubottu> texlive (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: A decent selection of the TeX Live packages. In component main, is optional. Version 2009-10 (maverick), package size 27 kB, installed size 124 kB
<bazhang> hehe
<Daekdroom> Probably not.
<Daekdroom> We are past feature freeze, aren't we?
<bazhang> extras.ubuntu.com might or proposed
<knoedel_> too bad
<bazhang> dont know if PPA will still be around for 10.10 with extras now
<bazhang> !extras
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bazhang> nope
<ZekeS> Question: is there anything in Ubuntu 10.10 that would cause my Intel 5300 wireless card (using the autoassigned iwlagn driver) to have pathetic speeds? (transferring files at 5 to 10 mbit/s on an n network whereas with i.e. win7 it was more like 80-90 mbit/s)
<the_dark_warrio1> I'm trying to install proprietary drivers for my wireless, but I always get this error: "SystemError: installArchives() failed". Any hints?
<ultratek> how do i fix fglrx..says no displays.. i just upgraded to beta this evening?
<javatexan> I am having trouble with wine, i installed it, purged it, now when I reinstall.....no shortcuts in main menu....is there a way to get those back?
<ultratek> help please anyone?
<ultratek> anyone here?
<ultratek> okedoke
<elijah> I am running Kubuntu 10.10 beta, everything has been working pretty well, last night I downloaded the system updates and installed then went to bed, I just rebooted for first time and now my SSID is not being identified via wireless. Any ideas on how I can get it back? I just wired to my router and downloaded latest updates for tonight but no cigar, last nights updates put a new kernel line in me GRUB too.
<elijah> Btw, my Android identifies and connects to my SSID just fine, just me Kubuntu that won't see it nor connect.
<elijah> I am also getting a KDE Daemon crash after every reboot since last nights update.
<jbicha> Software in the partner repository such as skype & acroread is apparently considered "technical" and hidden by default even if I've enabled the partner repository.
<jbicha> would I report that as a bug against software-center ?
<nigelb> jbicha: maverick?
<jbicha> nigelb: yes
<nigelb> I think the partner repo isn't ready yet for maverick.
<jbicha> well the repo is active
<avi_> Hey all, what's the deal with the new theme? Is there going to be a fix for the loss of window resize corners on most apps? I use the theme PPA on my Lucid, and it's kinda annoying, though I do love the whole theme and get around with by resizing via keystroke.
<avi_> Surprsied to see that's its not a lucid thing but rather a theme thing.. just tried the latest daily of maverick and it's there too.
<jbicha> avi_: You don't need an icon in the bottom right corner to resize an application window. That is what you mean, right?
<avi_> I'm talking about the drag-handle that is currently a series of dots in a triangle that let you click and resize a window
<avi_> they are in certain apps, such as nautilus, but not in most others.
<avi_> when i say currently i mean the new style that just got added to the Maverick theme.
<jbicha> I don't think that has anything to do what theme you're using, I'm noticing the same difference when I switch to Clearlooks for instance
<avi_> oh, you're right.
<avi_> However, that never used to be..
<jbicha> the application designer can add that "grippie" thing if he likes, but it's not needed, you just hover your mouse over the edge of the app until it changes to the "drag-action" thing
<avi_> and it only happened after an update to the theme
<jbicha> maybe it's a gtk thing
<avi_> that's not the reason the grippie thing exists tho
<avi_> it's because there's not enough drag surface
<avi_> like it becomes tedious to hunt for the right pixels to drag
<avi_> i'm not sure what it is exactly,
<jbicha> maybe the grippie is only there if the app uses a status bar
<avi_> but i know its something to do with a change in Ubuntu, because all of those windows could be resized with handles before
<avi_> interesting theory
<avi_> let me check
<jbicha> turn off the status bar in Nautilus, for instance
<avi_> wait how might I do that?
<jbicha> uncheck View>Statusbar
<avi_> you're correct.
<avi_> it is 100% caused by that
<avi_> but it didn't *used* to be.
<avi_> i sure hope this isn't a permanent thing.. it SERIOUSLY reduces usablity for most people I'd think.
<DanaG> avi_: tiny resize area?  yeah, it sucks.
<jbicha> I strongly suspect the change (if it was a change) was made by the Gnome or GTK developers and won't be reverted
<avi_> DanaG, So I'm not alone
<DanaG> On my laptop, 1 pixel is literally 0.1728mm.
<avi_> yeah it's a bit crazy
<DanaG> That's a damn small drag area.
<jbicha> that's impressive that you know that
<DanaG> http://members.ping.de/~sven/dpi.html
<avi_> if it WAS a gnome/gtk thing, i would def. hope that ubuntu fixes it downstream
<jbicha> avi_: you could try older Ubuntu Live CDs to pinpoint when it may have changed
<DanaG> 1920x1200, 15.4".  Looks awesome once I get xorg to stop lying about DPI:
<DanaG> http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23705
<avi_> jbicha, It changed because I use a PPA for the maverick themes
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 23705 in Server/general "xserver 1.7.0rc0 uses wrong dimensions" [Normal,Reopened]
<avi_> DanaG, So do you know what caused the change?
<jbicha> which PPA? because I'm still skeptical that the PPA was at fault
<avi_> jbicha,
<avi_> ppa:murrine-daily/ppa
<avi_> you might be right, but i distinctly remember it coinciding with a theme update
<avi_> perhaps its a murrine thing
<avi_> it would appear that this is the go-to-bug
<avi_>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/160311
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 160311 in metacity "Resizing windows by grabbing window borders is difficult [please no more comments; patches welcome]" [Low,In progress]
<avi_> its assigned to a billion different projects.. including the Lucid paperclips cycle.. but never got fixed.
<avi_> filed in 2007.. !
<bullgard4_> When I started my Ubuntu Maverick laptop computer this morning, it reported: "s2disk: Snapshotting system." This message later disappeared from the display surface when booting continued. I could not find it in dmesg. What file does store this message?
<Arv3n> Can anyone wise in this subject tell me if it's ok if my hard drive device name is located on /dev/sde
<Arv3n> or should I reinstall. I just installed but I just wanna make sure no <major> trouble will come because of this.
<bullgard4_> Arv3n: You will not get any major trouble.
<Arv3n> Excellent, bullgard4_, thanks for the confirmation.
<lazyPower> Having an issue with running an update. Its hanging on grub-pc on 10.10 beta x86. ps aux | grep dpkg results its trying to run a perl script that never finishes. it just hangs the update/package install indefinitely.
<lazyPower> google hasnt given me anything helpful so-far, if anybody has any ideas i'm open to suggestions.
<Wubbbi> MarkDude: Hey :) awake?
<lapion> I recently  installed meerkat, and to my surprise i915-xserver whise it was much more stable then lucid
<lapion> however,  last update fscked up the i915 kms for i8xx chips again
<lapion> I tried to see if it was due to kernel problems, but booting into one of the previous kernels did not solve the problem
<volodya> does anybody know what's the story with pulseaudio in kubuntu maverick? Release notes say it's default, but I cannot find any evidence. In fact, KDE settings don't have pulseaudio at all
<volodya> and phonon settings don't have pulseaudio as possible output device or backend
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. i always install ubuntu-desktp and kubuntu-desktop so my systems may be different.  I recall seeing pulse settings in the kde apps.. but that ay be because the pulse audio server is running by default
<volodya> oh, it seems pulse is running by default. However, KDE mixer only changes the raw backend devices.
<volodya> and there's no way to pick default pulse out device
<volodya> aha -- and default output device, as pavucontrol shows, is some "HDMI" thing
<volodya> is padevchooser supposed to crash in kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Yea.. programs are supposed to crash.. :)
<Dr_Willis> if they did not crash.. it would not be beta..
<BajK> what is the reason vor kubuntu 10.10 being broken for a few days?
<volodya> Dr_Willis: well, it's crashing that way since, like, 9.10 ;-)
<alvin> Does anyone else sees 5x Personal contacts in the Akonadi resources?
<BajK> Kubuntu starts, no plymouth appears but the text splash with the Ubuntu 10.10 text screen, shortly afterwards the KDE splash screen appears and at the moment where the last icon is supposed to appear (that KDE logo) X crashes and starts again and the whole process begins again
<BajK> I cannot even switch to another tty because the X server grabs tty7 all the time
<Dr_Willis> BajK:   can you ssh in from a remote box? KDM seems to be crashing/restarting..
<BajK> Dr_Willis: it's virtualbox
<Dr_Willis> BajK:  you could still ssh in :) if you had ssh installed.
<Dr_Willis> BajK:  you may want to use the 'text' grub option, or recovery option so it starts with out X starting, and try to trouble shoot why KDM is crashing.
<BajK> Dr_Willis: I can start the netrootconsole, but not failsafeX
<BajK> well failsafeX starts, but is useless
<Dr_Willis> BajK:  what version of ubuntu is this anyway?
<BajK> 10.10
<BajK> that's why I am in channel ubuntu+1 :D
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. ive not heard of anyone else having similer issues.
<Dr_Willis> has it ever worked?
<BajK> Dr_Willis: it worked just fine until last week i did apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<BajK> yes, just fine
<alvin> Not exactly the same here, but X doesn't work with the nouveau driver
<BajK> I did restart it. but after updating it the same happened
<Dr_Willis> So its possible if you can some how get to a terminall, and update/upgrade again. it Might be a fixed problem
<BajK> Dr_Willis: i did this a few times
<Dr_Willis> but if you just tried that.. well.. perhaps its time to check the bug reports.
<BajK> because it was the first thing I thouhg could solve it
<Dr_Willis> get to a command line and disable kdm from starting, and  try to debug whats going on with it.
<BajK> So, my fear is, that it is not just related to vbox but does not work on my PC either and I'll break my system with that^^
<BajK> Dr_Willis: how?
<Dr_Willis> text boot option, or rescue/failsafe opthion at grub gets you to a command line...
<BajK> so, i am at the rootshell now
<Dr_Willis> you are on the system, i would install the ssh server for starters. :) that will make it easier to ssh in and try to 'fix' things.
<BajK> openssh-server?
<Dr_Willis> to disable kdm, you look in /etc/init/ there should be a kdm.conf file, rename it to kdm.DONTSTART
<Dr_Willis> I think just 'ssh' pulls it in
<Dr_Willis> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.5p1-4ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 294 kB, installed size 800 kB
<BajK> ok ssh is installed now
<BajK> and kdm disabled
<BajK> ok I am at the console now
<Dr_Willis> you Could go hardcore and set up the text option in /etc/default/grub that would pervent plymouth from startng also.. but thats a litle overkill
<Dr_Willis> so console works,  login, try 'startx' see if KDE works..
<BajK> 17: /usr/bin/X (blabla) Segmentation fault at address (nil) - Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault) Server aborting
<Dr_Willis> thats nasty...
<Dr_Willis> whats your video card anyway?
<BajK> nVidia Geforce 250GTS
<BajK> but I did not install guest extensions because they wouldn't on 10.10
<Dr_Willis> Oh yea.. virtualbox.. Hmm.. I dident try vbox and the guest addons here yet...
<Dr_Willis> see if you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf   if you do - perhaps rename it. and try to startx again.
<BajK> but it already worked... weird
<Dr_Willis> Im just thinking of 'common' fix's for X crashing.
<BajK> no theres none, i already checked that
<Dr_Willis> id say tme to hit the forums then.
<Dr_Willis> whats the Host os anyway?
<BajK> Kubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> If theres a known issue.. i bet there would be some forum posts. lots of people are testing 10.10 in vbox.
<Dr_Willis> Other then that. im out of ideas
<Dr_Willis> I wonder why the guest addations dont work..
<dooglus> I just tried updating to 10.10 from 10.04
<dooglus> towards the end, it froze
<dooglus> 'ps' tells me it was trying to run 'start smbd'.  running 'sudo stop smbd' in another terminal unfroze it
<dooglus> should I report this somewhere?
<Ian_corne> s
<Ian_corne> dooglus: kill the smb process
<Ian_corne> the script it's trying to run
<Ian_corne> It'll continue then
<dooglus> Ian_corne: I ran 'sudo stop smbd' and that fixed the problem
<dooglus> Ian_corne: but this could be a problem for others too, right?
<Ian_corne> yes
<dooglus> so is this a bug in samba?  or in the upgrade process?
<aboSamoor> what is the shortcut to reach the new search box in unity ?
<iShawnW> Okay so upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 has rendered SMB dead purged it and reinstalled still no luck, any other suggestions
<Dr_Willis> iShawnW:  i had issues with samba last night. but it installed properly this morning.
<Dr_Willis> I had to kill the package manger/dpkg/somthing when it hung during the isntall of samba.
<iShawnW> I would try that but my box apeeas to have lost net... but yet still sharing its mouse....
<Dr_Willis> sounds like there may be deeper issues going on.
<Dr_Willis> a few were in here earlier mentioning a kernel regression.. but i dont recall what it was affecting
<iShawnW> that and I have a dropdown that hasn't disapeared for a while now even clicking on other windows
<Dr_Willis> a menu? :) from what?
<Dr_Willis> ive see the me menu - behave.. oddly befor
<iShawnW> like the system menu dropdown
<iShawnW> Its rebooting right now
<Dr_Willis> Not seen that issue
<Dr_Willis> seems a few dozen updates just got out.. i upgrade  8 hrs ago.. theres more now.
<iShawnW> cute... Still can't download the updates, conneced to irc on same network and sharing the mouse and keyboard on synergy.
<Dr_Willis> thats weird.
<iShawnW> found it
<Dr_Willis> can you ping the apt servers?
<iShawnW> Google Chrome was the issue, its dl link was bad
<iShawnW> unselected it and no more issues
<Dr_Willis> This is why i tend to use the command line tools.. it would of kept on going I think..
<Dr_Willis> was this in the 'Software center' ?
<iShawnW> normally I do but I am sitting at my desk and the desktop keyboard is closer
<iShawnW> oh cute. need to reboot again, I see a new kernel
<Dr_Willis> Yep. update... reboot.. oh wait  an other update..
<iShawnW> beats updating xp or mac I have rebooted them like 5 times in a row
<Dr_Willis> Yep.
<Dr_Willis> see that a lot woth XP...
<Dr_Willis> update/ reboot.. oh wait.. it auto loaded linux.. :) i get busy in linux.. 5 hrs later i reboot to xp.... it then continues the updates
<iShawnW> WinBlows by Micro$oft
<Dr_Willis> Seems theres been some 'updates' to windows lately that power off the machines ive noticed. or else they are supposed to reboot.. but they dont.
<Dr_Willis> wife's pc seems to go off at least once a week.
<iShawnW> this new laptop is my first time back on windows in like a year.
<iShawnW> otherwise I don't update windows in my vm unless I need to
<iShawnW> but I am nice and giving Winblows a chance to redeem themself with win7
<iShawnW> I still die and open up cmd and type linux commands
<iShawnW> dang this Athlon is slow, two days with a quad core and I am already spoiled
<iShawnW> Dr_Willis: /facepalm create a share with smb and nataulis crashes
<iShawnW> this sucks
<Dr_Willis> Trying that...
<Dr_Willis> seems like nautilus did hang on the add the permissions.. stuff
<iShawnW> hrm, System --> Preferences --> Personal File Sharing, It says I don't have the requied packages
<Dr_Willis> i forget the package names somthing with samba in them. :)
<iShawnW> okay so sharing dies when I say allow guest
<iShawnW> oops
<iShawnW> nautalis
<iShawnW> screw this I am done
<iShawnW> I am going to bed
<jf> Any known problem with nvidia ion?
<jf> Thinking about upgrading but want to be sure I still can play my 1080p in xbmc :)
<aboSamoor> Hi, can you tell me what is the shortcut to call the search box in unity ? how can I get the right click drop menu for a file in unity? By the way it looks gorgeous
<HaDAk> is this where i can pose questions about the recent updates to KDE in the kubuntu 10.10 alpha/beta?
<shadeslayer> HaDAk: fire away
<shadeslayer> but idk if i will timeout midway.. there seems to be some sort of issue in my connection -.-
<HaDAk> after updating the network manager plasma widget, i haven't been able to connect to any wireless networks. the widget no longer shows networks in range, and wicd-curses won't let me connect either. sudo iwlist scan does show the available networks, though.
<shadeslayer> ok lemme check
<shadeslayer> !info plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<ubottu> plasma-widget-networkmanagement (source: plasma-widget-networkmanagement): Network Management widget for KDE4 Plasma. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9~svn1176084-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 63 kB, installed size 284 kB
<shadeslayer> HaDAk: you have ^ that version right?
<HaDAk> where can i find the version of the one installed?
<marcoceppi>  I'm having a hard time finding the defaults.conf file for GDM in 10.10 - has it been (re)moved?
<shadeslayer> HaDAk: open konsole > apt-cache policy plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<HaDAk> my version is 0.9~svn1176084-0ubuntu1
<HRH_H_Crab> hi, im running maverick and i have an m-audio audiophile. after rebooting following an update i seem to have lost sound, ive looked at alsamixer and gui controls and cant seem to find anything muted, can anyone assist?
<shadeslayer> HaDAk: seems to be upto date
 * HaDAk nods
<shadeslayer> HaDAk: can you remove the widget and start it using plasmoidviewer? that will give us debugging info
<shadeslayer> seems lex79 did a new upload of the plasmoid 44 hours ago
<HaDAk> shadeslayer: i haven't used plasmoidviewer before. there's no associated man page. do i pass plasma-widget-networkmanagement as an argument?
<shadeslayer> and you can use plasmoidviewer as : open konsole > plasmoidviewer  plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<shadeslayer> HaDAk: ^ yes
<HaDAk> it says the object could not be  created because it could not find the requested component.
<shadeslayer> hmm one sec
<HaDAk> running it as root gives the same error
<shadeslayer> HaDAk: nooo
<shadeslayer> not as root
<HaDAk> i tried as user first
<shadeslayer> and seems you are right about the issue
<HaDAk> :)
<shadeslayer> this is bad... we have to fix this immediately
 * HaDAk agrees
<shadeslayer> it doesnt show the ethernet connections as well
<shadeslayer> lemme investigate some more
<HaDAk> ethernet works if you plug it in.
<shadeslayer> yes, but i have custom connections, doesnt show them
<HaDAk> also, i don't know *what* i did last night, but it ended up showing my wireless networks for a little while. let me connect to one, even.
<HaDAk> ah. i don't have any custom ones.
<shadeslayer> hmm.. i have 0.9~svn1167391-0ubuntu1
<HaDAk> oh, good. the segfault i submitted a bug for has been resolved.
<HaDAk> unless it's related to the wireless widget
<HaDAk> and i'm still trying to figure out how it connected to a network without the widget running.
<shadeslayer> HaDAk: run : nm-tool and see the output
<shadeslayer> does it show the networks?
<HaDAk> yes
<HaDAk> wait
<HaDAk> it shows the network i'm connected to via wifi, and the associated APs
<HaDAk> and it shows the wired interface.
<HaDAk> is that what you're asking?
<shadeslayer> HaDAk: does it show the wireless networs around you>
<HaDAk> no, just the one i'm connected to.
<shadeslayer> HaDAk: ok im looking into this
<HaDAk> thanks.
<HaDAk> i'd also like to note, that if i right click the system tray, and go to settings... in order to add network management back to it, i need to unlock the widgets, but the unlock widgets button doesn't do anything.
<HaDAk> i have to manually unlock widgets *and* panel for it to work.
<shadeslayer> no idea on that one.. maybe thats the way its supposed to work?
<shadeslayer> HaDAk: http://userbase.kde.org/index.php?title=NetworkManagement&setlang=fy
<HaDAk> http://userbase.kde.org/index.php?title=NetworkManagement&setlang=fy
<HaDAk> ack
<HaDAk> damn putty
<shadeslayer> :>
<HaDAk> ok. what am i looking at?
<HaDAk> or, what would you LIKE me to look at?
<shadeslayer> HaDAk: thats the procedure to get debug output and troubleshoot your problem
<shadeslayer> please open a bug on bugs.kde.org
<shadeslayer> im compiling the nm from svn to see whats the issue
<HaDAk> i take it that worked well for him. :P
<shadeslayer> HaDAk: its fixed in svn... i think we need to fix our packages now :>
<HaDAk> :)
<HaDAk> i wonder what the issue was
<shadeslayer> HaDAk: heres a diff http://paste.ubuntu.com/495902/
<shadeslayer> theres no major diff in the code
<shadeslayer> weird....
<HaDAk> it looks like mostly translations
<shadeslayer> yeah
<HaDAk> how can i test that package?
<shadeslayer> theres no package for this right now :)
<shadeslayer> i have a seprate install of kde svn
<HaDAk> figures
<HaDAk> huh.
<HaDAk> i wonder what other goodies are hidden in svn :P
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<HaDAk> i was *really* happy when i updated to the 10.10 alpha and found the netbook interface.
<shadeslayer> HaDAk: dont worry.. kde nightly packages coming soonish :)
<HaDAk> i promptly removed gnome, and i've been using it (happily) ever since
<HRH_H_Crab> noone about who knows much about audio?
<HaDAk> i know more than i want to :|
<HRH_H_Crab> ive just tried to fix things by removing and reinstalling various alsa / pulseaudio components and now ive even lost my volume control icon.
<HRH_H_Crab> still no sound though
<HaDAk> gnome?
<HRH_H_Crab> nothing obviously muted in alsamixer
<HRH_H_Crab> yeah on maverick
<HaDAk> so, the volume icon is controlled via pulseaudio
<HaDAk> try sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start
<HaDAk> or maybe it's pulse-audio
<HaDAk> just pulse<tab> should work
<HRH_H_Crab> HaDAk: its running:
<HRH_H_Crab> crab@taipo:~$ ps aux | grep pulse
<HRH_H_Crab> crab      2186  9.8  0.2 225540  5252 ?        S<sl 15:00   0:31 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<HRH_H_Crab> crab      2189  0.0  0.2 117612  3940 ?        Sl   15:00   0:00 /usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse/gconf-helper
<HRH_H_Crab> crab      2715  0.0  0.0   8964   844 pts/1    S+   15:05   0:00 grep --color=auto pulse
<HRH_H_Crab> just not showing the icon
<HRH_H_Crab> tbh im waaaaay more stressed about the lack of sound than lack of icon.
<bazhang> pastebin please
<HRH_H_Crab> bazhang: sorry
<shadeslayer> HaDAk: erm.. weird.. im getting the networks after a reboot
<HaDAk> shadeslayer: with the repo version?
<shadeslayer> HaDAk: yes
<shadeslayer> im on my stable install now
<HaDAk> i got that yesterday, for a quick minute.
<HaDAk> it worked while i was in class. when i shut down and went back home, it was broken again
<shadeslayer> HaDAk: i just killed the wifi and started again
<HaDAk> shadeslayer: i sorta did the same thing, too. i tried to bring the interface up, manually set the network, and connect... it wouldn't connect though. couldn't get dhcp.
<HaDAk> i may have done it wrong though.
<HaDAk> i did some iwconfig wlan0 ap <mac address> && iwconfig wlan0 essid <ap name> && dhclient wlan0
<HaDAk> which i thought should have worked.
 * BUGabundo pokes cwillu
<HaDAk> HRH_H_Crab: pulse is running, but alsamixer doesn't show anything muted or the sound turned down?
<HaDAk> HRH_H_Crab: what is the output of aplay -l?
<shadeslayer> HaDAk: id say do a reboot, and see what happens..
 * Gnea is downloading 10.10 in an attempt to boot it off of a USB drive to try to make a new system work
<HaDAk> shadeslayer: i've been doing reboots for the past couple of days. :P
<anon33_> i'm having trouble installing dockbarx - i've added the ppa to my system but it says it can't find the package. i'm on 10.10
<shadeslayer> and it still doesnt work?
<Gnea> since 10.04 absolutely refuses to work correctly
<HaDAk> shadeslayer: nope.
<HaDAk> anon33_: does dockbarx have a 10.10 repo? they might only have one for 10.04
<HRH_H_Crab> HaDAk: aplay -l shows information about my soundcard
<HRH_H_Crab> hang on, ill pastebin it
<anon33_> HaDAk: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/mono-icon-themes-for-dockbarx/ seems to suggest otherwise, but the written methods don't work
<shadeslayer> HaDAk: pastebin output of nm-tool please,
<HaDAk> HRH_H_Crab: step though this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<HRH_H_Crab> HaDAk: done it
<HRH_H_Crab> ;)
<HRH_H_Crab> did that prior to joining irc
<HaDAk> anon33_: they don't say anything about 10.10 support on their homepage. http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=101604
<HRH_H_Crab> HaDAk: http://pastebin.com/KMEN45h7
<anon33_> HaDAk: bummer :(
<HaDAk> HRH_H_Crab: try stepping through this one: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Speaker-test
<HaDAk> anon33_: since 10.10 isn't technically released yet, you've gotta cut these devs a break. ;)
<HaDAk> anon33_: if you can get a .deb, you can manually install that.
<turtle_> has anyone eles had any issues with wireless networks in the beta
<HaDAk> turtle_: we've been discussing that bug all morning
<turtle_> ook, its been driving me nuts
<HaDAk> you and me both.
<HaDAk> your network manager plasmoid doesn't show wireless networks, right?
<turtle_> it shows the networks, asks me for the password, but then just doesn't connect
<HaDAk> ah. that's what happens when i try using wicd-curses :|
<turtle_> it worked perfectly yesterday
<HaDAk> and if i try manually entering the information with iwconfig, it won't pull dhcp
<HaDAk> yeah, two days ago for me. it was a set of updates in the middle of the night that broke it.
<turtle_> and then decided to die after i got a 24 hour freeleach =/
<turtle_> thats what i figured did mine as wlel
<HaDAk> probably.
<turtle_> worked for about 15 mins after the update, then nothing
<HaDAk> glad to know it's not me. ^^
<turtle_> also with the boot loader doesn't seem to like booting my xp install
<anon33_> HaDAk: could you explain the .deb process?
<HaDAk> anon33_: once you have a deb, just sudo dpkg -i <package>
<anon33_> HaDAk: how do i go about acquiring the deb?
<HaDAk> turtle_: now that i can't help with. grub2 is a bit weird. i'm still getting used to it.
<HaDAk> anon33_: that's for you to figure out ^^
<HRH_H_Crab> HaDAk: the commands all work fine (i.e. they dont bug out) but i don't get any sound.
<HRH_H_Crab> its as if its muted, but i cant figure out where.
<HaDAk> HRH_H_Crab: are your speakers plugged in and turned on? >.>
<HRH_H_Crab> yeah
<shadeslayer> HaDAk: btw you can revert to the earlier package if you want to
<HRH_H_Crab> i checked the amp / speakers via my cd player
<HaDAk> hate to ask, but i've seen people plug em in to the microphone port and complain about no sound
<HaDAk> shadeslayer: how? :O
<HRH_H_Crab> i guess i should boot a live cd and confirm the soundcard hasnt died.
<HaDAk> HRH_H_Crab: yeah, try with something stable.
<HRH_H_Crab> gah
<shadeslayer> HaDAk: sudo apt-get install plasma-widget-networkmanagement=0.9~svn1167391-0ubuntu1
<HRH_H_Crab> really not looking forward to a reinstal
<HaDAk> hang on, cleaning out my old kernels... praying i don't delete the one i'm using :P
<HaDAk> got a bit scared when it said i'll free up 421mb
<HRH_H_Crab> thats going to be my next step if the live cd confirms a working soundcard - edit grub menu and try older kernels... ;/
<HRH_H_Crab> i dont hold a lot of hope for that being the problem but im fast running out of ideas
<HaDAk> shadeslayer: will running that replace my existing plasmoid? or do i need to remove the one i have installed first?
<shadeslayer> HaDAk: install old package > re add plasmoid
<HaDAk> how about install, reboot ^^
<HaDAk> lets me test and make sure i have my kernel, too
<shadeslayer> works that way too
<HaDAk> grub thinks i do :P
<shadeslayer> grub is usually right in these matters :P
<anon33_> i'm trying to install google chromium (dev channel) and i get the following error when using the software center
<HaDAk> no idea why grub2 wants to scan like 5 times though.
<anon33_> Breaks existing package 'google-chrome-unstable' that conflict: 'google-chrome'. But the '/tmp/google-chrome-unstable_current_i386.deb' provides it via: 'google-chrome'
<anon33_> i have chromium installed, but it's not at the latest version (and sudo apt-get update does not work)
<HaDAk> anon33_: sudo dpkg --get-selections |grep chrom
<HaDAk> what does that return?
<anon33_> i just accidentally cleared my screen - do you mind typing that again?
<HaDAk> anon33_: sudo dpkg --get-selections |grep chrom
<HaDAk> shadeslayer: version not found
<shadeslayer> :O
<HaDAk> :|
<turtle_> would the previous most stable ubuntu be 9.10 (karmic) ?
<HaDAk> 10.04
<anon33_> all of the following with a line that says "install": chromium-browser, chromium-browser-inspector, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg, google-chrome-unstable, xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<HaDAk> anon33_: try removing chromium-browser and google-chrome-unstable, then installing your package
<gnomefreak> google-chrome-unstable,????
<anon33_> HaDAk: sudo apt-get uninstall?
<HaDAk> sudo dpkg purge <package>
<anon33_> HaDAk: or sudo dpkg -r ?
<anon33_> ooh, purge :-O
<gnomefreak> most likely the goole-chrome is messing it up, this is assuming you got that right from goole since we dont have it in repos
<anon33_> depends on chromium-browser-inspect and chromium-browser--ffmpeg so it didn't remove
<HaDAk> shadeslayer: is there a way for apt-get to list the available versions in the repo?
<anon33_> unstable got removed
<HaDAk> anon33_: purge those packages too.
<shadeslayer> HaDAk: apt-cache policy foo
<shadeslayer> where foo is the package
<anon33_> HaDAk: and now to reinstall google-chrome-unstable do i have to install chromium-browser?
<HaDAk> shadeslayer: i'm going to have to familiarize myself with the policy switch. didn't know about it before today.
<HaDAk> anon33_: you're  purging all copies of chrome you have installed, so you can either install your .deb, or add the repo and apt-get install it
<shadeslayer> i think apt-get install foo=version should install the package
<HaDAk> shadeslayer: the version table includes the latest, and that's it.
<shadeslayer> HaDAk: try removing the package and using foo=version
<HaDAk> shadeslayer: apt-get only reports the one version
<shadeslayer> yes, but the servers have all the versions
<HaDAk> hrm.
<HaDAk> why doesn't it show it?
<shadeslayer> because its dumb :p
<gnomefreak> we dont support the package so it is very likely you will have issues again if you install it
<gnomefreak> daily chromium works fine here
<gnomefreak> chromium-browser (7.0.529.0~svn20100918r59893-0ubuntu1~ucd1)
<anon33_> so i did a "sudo dpkg -i /tmp/google-chromium-unstable....deb" (that i downloaded from http://www.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel) and i don't know where it installed the executable..
<HaDAk> anon33_: likely /usr/bin...but try which <exe>
<HaDAk> so, maybe, which chrome or which chromium
<anon33_> i mean, google-chrome is installed but i don't believe it's the right version i'm looking for
<HaDAk> try google-chrome -v ?
<anon33_> HaDAk: nothing
<anon33_> i mean it launched
<anon33_> going into About gives me 7.0.517.8 dev as a version number
<HaDAk> well, there ya go
<anon33_> HaDAk: is that the latest or was that there before i purged?
<HaDAk> anon33_: not completely sure. you can try purging it and reinstalling.
<HaDAk> just be sure
<anon33_> HaDAk: that sounds fun :P anyways - thanks for your help
<HaDAk> no problem.
<turtle_> bah this is furstrating
<gnomefreak> i gave you the latest version from the daily PPA
<turtle_> i get an ESSID, 100% signal, but still she wont connect :/
<HaDAk> turtle_: what method are you using to connect?
<turtle_> just via the network mananger
<HaDAk> try a lower level method of connecting.
<turtle_> i havent used any flavour of linux before so haven't tried any other way, been thru alot of the help docs and they all seem to say that everythings fine
<HaDAk> turtle_: try this.. as root:
<HaDAk> (assuming you're using wlan0...)
<HaDAk> ifconfig wlan0 up
<turtle_> yeh wlan0
<HaDAk> iwconfig wlan0 ap <your access point's mac address>
<HaDAk> iwconfig wlan0 essid <your ap name> channel <the channel>
<HaDAk> now, this won't work if you're using WPA/2
<HaDAk> if you're using WEP, you can do iwconfig wlan0 key s:<passphrase>
<HaDAk> and then dhclient wlan0
<HaDAk> if you're using WPA/2...
<HaDAk> wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c <config file>
<HaDAk> so you'd have to make a wpa_supplicant config file
<HaDAk> but for testing purposes, i suggest turning off your security for a moment
<anon33_> is know this isn't specific to maverick but...is there an easy way to cp and chown?
<HaDAk> anon33_: yes, with the cp and chown commands.
<anon33_> HaDAk: time to learn zsh scripting :(
<HaDAk> anon33_: i don't know zsh. ^^
<HaDAk> bash ftw.
<anon33_> HaDAk: yeah, okay
<HaDAk> anon33_: ^^
<HaDAk> ok, so bash isn't the greatest...but it's like a warm blanket...always there when you need it.
<anon33_> so's zsh
<HaDAk> :P
<HaDAk> shadeslayer: so, when is pulseaudio going to be fixed? microphone input *doesn't* work on a default install. hasn't since like 9.04 or something.
<shadeslayer> HaDAk: dunno... ask #ubuntu-devel :P
<HaDAk> :P
<gnomefreak> if you dont file a bug than it maybe or may not be known to the devs
<HaDAk> lol, how could it *not* be known? it's people's biggest bitch about pulse.
<shadeslayer> gtg...
<HaDAk> go ahead and google "pulseaudio is broken" :P
<HaDAk> shadeslayer: thanks for your help this morning
<shadeslayer> HaDAk: #kubuntu-devel in case nm plasmoid doesnt work
<HaDAk> shadeslayer: thanks
<anon33_> man, i'd really like to use dockbarx with maverick :(
<Nepherius> how do i find where firefox is installed and yes i know I suck at linux
<HaDAk> Nepherius: i don't care if you suck at linux or not ^^
<HaDAk> Nepherius: are you looking for the binary file?
<Nepherius> sry wrong channel and ..uhm the folder with it I`m actually looking for the dl folder from firefox
<HaDAk> so, the folder where firefox downloads files to?
<Nepherius> yes
<HaDAk> it is generally ~/Downloads, i believe.
<Nepherius> i wish
<turtle_> haDAk, all i get is 'sciocsfflags: permission denied' when trying ifconfig wlan0 up
<Nepherius> its somewhere else
<HaDAk> turtle_: run it as root
<turtle_> Nepherius: if you look in edit->Preferences you can see where it downloads to
<HaDAk> Nepherius: your download window in firefox should have a little button that shows you the default download location
<turtle_> HaDAk: sudo?
<HaDAk> turtle_: yes
<turtle_> still says the same thing
<HaDAk> Nepherius: sorry, i'm thinking a different browser, or something. under preferences, general
<HaDAk> Nepherius: you will see a downloads section
<Nepherius> tks
<HaDAk> np
<HaDAk> turtle_: wlan0 might not be your interface. pastebin the output of ifconfig
<turtle_> also tried turning off the wireless encrpytion, still no joy
<turtle_> nah its definitely wlan0
<HaDAk> humor me. :)
<turtle_> i get eth0 l0 and wlan0
<HaDAk> ok.
<HaDAk> what about iwconfig?
<turtle_> l0 - no wireless , eth0 - no wireless, wlan0 - all my wireless info
<HaDAk> does wlan0 show the ap and ssid?
<turtle_> if i seti t trying to connect in the network manager yeah
<HaDAk> what about if you set it with iwconfig?
<turtle_> 2 secs
<turtle_> HaDAk: when trying iwconfig wlan0 ap .. i get 'wlan0 does not support ip address'
<HaDAk> turtle_: what line did you input? (sorry, sitting in class)
<turtle_> iwconfig wlan0 ap routers mac add
<HaDAk> and when you put that in, it complains about the ip address?
<HaDAk> what mac address are you passing?
<turtle_> 00-22-6b-f6-87-43
<HaDAk> use : instead of -
<aguitel> i install ubuntu and then kubuntu but when i try to uninstall kubuntu kdm is there
<aguitel> i am in maverik
<HaDAk> aguitel: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<aguitel> HaDAk, yes i do it but residual kdm remains
<aguitel> HaDAk, i try to follow this guide but is not for maverick:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<HaDAk> aguitel: are oyu using kdm as your display manager?
<aguitel> HaDAk, no
<HaDAk> have you tried purging kdm?
<aguitel> HaDAk, yes and there is error
<HaDAk> what is the error?
<aguitel> wait i pasebin for you
<aguitel> HaDAk, http://pastebin.com/Nr3LAknW
<HaDAk> hmm. dunno.
<jf> Is there no way to enable multitouch on touchpad without taking a dive in to conf-files?
<gnomefreak>   815 root      20   0  119m  21m 3004 R 88.2  8.9   8:58.37 Xorg
<gnomefreak> thats never good
<BUGabundo> 3g of swap?
<gnomefreak> i would hope not i only have 256mb
<BUGabundo> AHAH
<txt-file> I want to test marvick but I have now tried 5 different daily images and the kubuntu beta. I use the "startup device creator" from ubuntu 10.04.1 to write the iso to a usb-pen but everytime I boot from usb I get "SYSLINUX ... <br> Unknown keyword in configuration <br> boot: _" (<br> represents a line break)
<BUGabundo>  1047 259678     38       1806K 169.1M 39528K 169.1M 39528K   1% Xorg
<BUGabundo> I barrely see xorg in my screen, its so low
<elijah> If I am running Maverick beta, when stable comes out, do I just apply the updates or do I need to do something else to stay at stable? Do I need to uncheck pre-release etc?
<gnomefreak> elijah: apt-get upgrade
<gnomefreak> no need to reinstall just update as normal
<elijah> gnomefreak: So that will actually flag it to go to stable?
<elijah> I am a bit new so I am trying to grasp this
<gnomefreak> elijah: what do you mean. yuo are just updateing as you would get any other updates
<gnomefreak> elijah: i suggest using Lucid if you are new
<elijah> gnomefreak: I am sort of using Lucid, I am trying out Ubuntu  10.04 stable, Kubuntu 10.04 stable and Kubuntu 10.10 beta
<gnomefreak> so you do know how to update as normal?
<elijah> gnomefreak: I had Kubuntu Maverick working awesome and then I updated and wifi stopped working, but I was hoping that if I can get it working again then I would just not apply updates until Maverick stable hits.
<elijah> I just use p;ackage manager and go to system updates
<elijah> I don't do apt-get upgrade, is that the same command package manager runs?
<charlie-tca> !final | elijah
<ubottu> elijah: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<gnomefreak> elijah: if you dont want to update than tell update-manager to stop running and dont do updates. wifi is have issues from what others were talking about earlier
<gnomefreak> elijah: update-manager apt-get aptitude ect... all use apt
<elijah> thanks guys
<htrejh> hi
<htrejh> i tried kubuntu maverick beta & daily build of yesterday
<htrejh> and after the kernel has been loaded, the x server displays black and white blocks
<htrejh> i think the OS works, only there's a graphical glitch
<htrejh> is this a known problem,
<htrejh> ?
<txt-file1> I want to test marvick but I have now tried 5 different daily images and the kubuntu beta. I use the "startup device creator" from ubuntu 10.04.1 to write the iso to a usb-pen but everytime I boot from usb I get "SYSLINUX ... <br> Unknown keyword in configuration <br> boot: _" (<br> represents a line break)
<penguin42> txt-file1: That's a common problem
<penguin42> txt-file1: Is your 10.04.1 up to date? There was a fixed usb disk creator
<txt-file1> no .. I just burned the cd and have no updates installed
<penguin42> ok, let me just find the bug
<penguin42> bug 608382
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608382 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Lucid) "Maverick images burned to usb key on lucid fail to boot - different syslinux version" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608382
<penguin42> txt-file1: So there is an updated usb key creator in lucid-updates, or if you look at comment number 5 on that bug there is a simple edit you can do to the syslinux.cfg on the created image
<txt-file1> thank you
<txt-file1> I will try the second method
<Dr_Willis> I recall having to edit the syslinux.cfg also.. but i know enough syslinux-foo to  see the issue.. :) heh..
<Dr_Willis> perhaps some day the usb-key creatopr will use grub2
<magicianlord> Are you ready for maverick
<Azelphur> Is maverick ready for you?
<penguin42> it's already got me
<BUGabundo> pff
<BUGabundo> where's 11.04?
<BUGabundo> MM is old already
<BUGabundo> too stable
<penguin42> yeh, boring
<BUGabundo> no really
<BUGabundo> I haven't got A serious bug :\
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Yeh a lot of the bugs I reported have got fixed
<magicianlord> at least with 10.10, it isn't playing catchup for the time being to rolling-release type distros
<magicianlord> i like dat
<BUGabundo> it isn't it?
<BUGabundo> we even have btrfs
<BUGabundo> and a top notch kernel
<magicianlord> is btrfs gud?
<elijah> Is the WiFi fixed in Meerkat yet?
<BUGabundo> elijah: never stop working for me
<BUGabundo> since day one
<elijah> BUGabundo: 2 nights ago I upgraded and it killed it. Someone earlier said others have been reporting issues as well.
<elijah> by upgrading I mean from Meerkat Beta 1 night prior
<BUGabundo> I do upgrades two times a day
<BUGabundo> regular reboots
<BUGabundo> no prob here
<elijah> BUGabundo: Good for you, we obvisouly don't have the same hardware installed then :)
<BUGabundo> intel
<magicianlord> elijah: what wifi
<elijah> magicianlord: 2 nights ago I did all system updates, now it will not recognize my SSID
<elijah> magicianlord: I installed 10.04 to a new partition for now
<magicianlord> elijah: What
<magicianlord> Who's got halo reach
<A71KR117> Hi guys. Should I upgrade to the Maverick beta? I really want the new features.
<charlie-tca> A71KR117: Can you fix things if they break?
<charlie-tca> Can you live with a broken system? It is not supposed to break again, but, it is beta...
<A71KR117> charlie-tca, I was thinking more of a fresh install.
<charlie-tca> It is still beta, and perfectly capable of breaking.
<magicianlord> She is so pretty.
<A71KR117> I guess I could live with a broken system, depending on the broken-ness. Any major bugs out there?
<charlie-tca> aye! and it is not broken bad for me, but the bugs are still being worked, too.
<A71KR117> Okay, maybe later Ill reinstall.
<charlie-tca> wireless fails for some
<charlie-tca> and once in a while, X gives up for some
<A71KR117> Thats okay, im using LAN
<magicianlord> Ubuntu is always in flux.
<A71KR117> X gives up? Maybe ill wait for the RC?
<magicianlord> So, you should expect things to be broken and not fixed for 6 months.
<A71KR117> do you thing FGRLX will be available when the RC comes out?
<charlie-tca> Well, not very often. I think you have to be lucky now to have X quit
<charlie-tca> I haven't been following it. I have all nvidia cards
<charlie-tca> Usually by the time we see the RC, everything is working
<magicianlord> later
<A71KR117> Thanks for your advice everyone. I'll wait for the RC.
<litropy> Hi, peeps - is there a command out there that usually frees up the cursor? Sometimes upon bootup, I have keys, but no touchpad.
<litropy> Furthermore, Unity seems to like to crash randomly. What log should I start with?
<Muscovy> In Unity, how can I turn off the automatic login?
<penguin42> litropy: Well you can do ubuntu-bug unity   to report the unity one
<litropy> Muscovy: gksu gdm-setup
<penguin42> litropy: For the touchpad one, I'd probably report it against xserver-xorg-input-synaptics  preferably with a copy of dmesg and /var/log/Xorg.0.log from when it isn't working
<Muscovy> litropy: I was looking for a way to require a password for my user, actually. I'm getting annoyed with manually opening keyrings.
<litropy> oh, wow. I just held down the windows key for the first time since unity. thaaaat's nice :)
<litropy> Muscovy: Yea, I have that problem, too. I'm thinking about just deleting my keyring and canceling the keyring prompt when I enter network keys.
<litropy> but I like your idea better.
<Muscovy> I'm slightly worried about weird Ubuntu One issues if I use it while offline.
<litropy> Boy, this freezing issue is getting bad. Is it only Unity when the whole screen freezes, nothing responds to input, and just the cursor moves? I don't believe so. Any ideas peeps? I did the bug report.
<penguin42> litropy: Does ctrl-alt-f1 get you a text screen?
<htrejh> hi
<litropy> I'll try it during next freeze, penguin42. What do I enter to get back into the UI after I confirm?
<htrejh> when booting maverick i see this: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=169876&d=1284834611
<penguin42> hi
<htrejh> what can bethe cayse?
<Muscovy> litropy: I haven't seen that freeze in desktop edition at all. It was happening up until a few days ago when I launched OpenOffice.
<litropy> Muscovy: penguin42: This happens literally every ... I'd say 45 seconds.
<penguin42> htrejh: Interesting
<penguin42> htrejh: What is your graphics card?
<htrejh> penguin42: A nvidia GTS 360M
<htrejh> (working perfectly on lucid)
<penguin42> htrejh: Do you just see that during boot, or does it finally get to X?
<htrejh> only when x is started
<htrejh> well when X starts i see it
<htrejh> but switching to a console still displays that glitch
<penguin42> htrejh: ok, do you use the nvidia proprietary driver?
<Muscovy> litropy: I think I read a post at omgubuntu about that. Did you try installing older unity/graphics drivers?
<htrejh> penguin42: on my lucid insall yes
<htrejh> but with the default driver (nv probably) it worked on lucid
<penguin42> htrejh: Was that problem you showed from a live cd or from an upgraded lucid?
<htrejh> penguin42: from a live cd of kubuntu maverick beta (and daily builds...)
<penguin42> htrejh: OK, well that needs reporting, my guess is that it might be happier with the proprietary driver, but I would have hoped a live CD would have either worked or failed in a nicer way
<htrejh> penguin42: well can the driver (nouveau) be disabled?
<htrejh> or maybe an alternate install would work? but i doubt as after install when booting i won't be able to switch
<penguin42> htrejh: Not sure, I run ATI not Nvidia, you could try nomodeset
<htrejh> what is that?
<penguin42> htrejh: That's adding nomodeset to the kernel command line, and the alternate CD has a better chance
<htrejh> ok thx i'll try
<litropy> Whew! Well, it's good to know how to get back to graphics mode from the text console now!
<penguin42> litropy: Oops sorry, forgot to say that :-)
<litropy> Muscovy: Nope, I have the stock drivers for my Intel n280
<penguin42> litropy: OK, so you are getting pauses not complete hangs?
<litropy>  penguin42 I can go to text console while frozen. It seems it's the graphics ui itself with the trouble. I can even get back to graphics mode, and it's still frozen. After waiting ~10 secs, I'm back.
<penguin42> litropy: Hmm curious; anything odd in dmesg?
<litropy> To clarify, ~45 secs of good ui use, then I hang for ~10, can go to txt mode during this time (no hang in going back and forth).
<litropy> Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid
<litropy> hmm
<penguin42> I get a few of those, but no problems
<litropy> this is supposedly fixed
<litropy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/531590
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531590 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Xorg is unusably slow and flickery" [Undecided,Fix released]
<litropy> I don't flicker
<penguin42> litropy: Sounds otherwise like a different bug, I mean slow is not 10 second hangs
<litropy> yeah ...
<litropy> penguin42: The numbers on the left of dmesg are seconds?
<penguin42> yeh
<litropy> sorry penguin42 - got disconnected. The numbers on the left of dmesg are seconds?
<penguin42> yeh
<litropy> penguin42: Yeah ... since bootup, that's the only messsage I get, and it's like every 2 mins. This precedes it: [drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id
<litropy> but  it seems to have stopped since I began looking at dmesg.
<litropy> so that's weird
<litropy> it's like schroedinger's box.
<penguin42> litropy: Hmm, this <---- machine gets the skipping EDID but not the invalid framebuffer iD
<penguin42> litropy: I have seen it do hangs for a while, but it's pretty rare - but this <--- machine only gets used really for IRC/terminal/etc not heavy compute
<litropy> oh hey! Unity just crashed, and I have new dmesg output :D
<litropy> [ 3645.712475] show_signal_msg: 24 callbacks suppressed
<litropy> [ 3645.712489] mutter[8301]: segfault at 1712 ip 06c88dae sp bfb30af0 error 4 in libsoundmenu.so[6c7e000+d000]
<litropy> That's the first time mutter has come up since bootup
<litropy> !mutter
<penguin42> have seen a few people complaining of mutter segfaulting
<lapion> hello, as of last weeks updates every time my system is rebooted the root filesystem is checked, and the xserver doesnt do kms any more
<penguin42> lapion: If it's getting checked each time I'm guessing that it's not shutting down properly - either that or the time/date is VERY confused
<lapion> yes not going down nicely..
<lapion> turned off way to fast
<magicianlord> There is an issue with X.
<magicianlord> And it requires a simple solution.
<penguin42> lapion: OK, so what graphics card isn't doing KMS?
<litropy> magicianlord: were you commenting on my issue?
<lapion> i855
<penguin42> lapion: Yeh, it was blacklisted from KMS because it was getting random crashes
<lapion> penguin42, i855 and it was finally working the way it was supposed too.. that is sionge the upgrade from lucid it had not hanged one time
<lapion> sionge=since
<litropy> now reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze
<penguin42> lapion: Actually!
<lapion> I removed it from the blacklist and forced it
<penguin42> lapion: So, it was blacklisted, they've just unblacklisted it
<lapion> since it got unblacklisted my system is booting in fbdev
<penguin42> lapion: Which kernel version are you currently running?
<lapion> wich is strange because they are mutually exclusive
<magicianlord> What is your problem exactly?
<lapion> I have tried vmlinuz-2.6.35-19-generic all the way to vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic
<penguin42> lapion: So 22 says it's unblacklisted them but provides a way to blacklist
<lapion> xorg only starting in vesa/fbdev
<penguin42> lapion: OK, so from 22 what does your xorg.conf look like and do you have an xorg.conf?
<lapion> penguin42, well strangely enough since installation of 22 it is not working for any of previous kernels
<lapion> no xorg.conf
<lapion> so I think it's the mechanism for blacklisting it is at fault
<magicianlord> Where is it blacklisted?
<lapion> it is not supposed to anymore
<magicianlord> What issue is it
<lapion> or maybe I have to remove the modules options .
<magicianlord> Kindle vs iPod 4g
<penguin42> lapion: What module options did you add?
<lapion> /etc/modprobe.d/i915-kms.conf with as contents: options i915 modeset=1
<lapion> removed the module options, and am now rebuilding initramfs
<penguin42> yeh I'd put it back to as normal installation
<litropy> Welp, just have to wait until I freeze again, then I believe I'll get a batchbuffer dump
<lapion> to no avail
<lapion> and still doesn't shutdown correctly
<penguin42> lapion: What happens during shutdown?
<g0bl1n> in Maverick 10.10, Netbook edition, how can one change the left icons menu ?
<lapion> penguin42, well it doesn't unmount the fs cleanly
<lapion> upon shutting down the system remounts the root filesystem with commits=0
<lapion> I am going to do a reinstall..
<lapion> nvm first going to try in a Virtual box to recreate
<lapion> penguin42, any ideas ?
<penguin42> lapion: Afraid not
<Malkavian_> there is a bug in Kubuntu Maverick (kde) affecting at least intel graphic cards: compositioning doesn't work or is disabled at start up; bugs were filled for this issue, for example here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/630632
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 630632 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Maverick) "[i945GME] Kwin compositing fail on maverick" [High,New]
<Malkavian_> does somebody knows if it will be fixed for the release version?
<yofel> Malkavian_: the bug was filed by one of the kubuntu developers, best ask him (ScottK) in #kubuntu-devel if you want to know more
<Malkavian_> k, thanks
<yofel> kubuntu on intel here has gotten a lot better though with the newest mesa updates
<litropy> peeps, the volume on my netbook is very low, even with it maxxed out via pavucontrol
<Malkavian_> yofel: I know about mesa updates, but you cannot expect people to mess with messa when installing Maverick
<duffydack> could use pulseaudio-equalizer and up the amp.
<yofel> Malkavian_: I mean the mesa updates in maverick, I don't use a ppa for that
<bullgard4> At startup my  Maverick Beta computer writes after  1,8 s : "Magic number: 10:86:987". What does this number refer to?
<yofel> it was pretty unusable a while ago..
<Malkavian_> yofel: I just updated my system and the issue is still there
<yofel> I did get compositing off by default on my 945GME yesterday, it worked fine after enabling though and it was enabled when I booted today, can't really tell more
<Malkavian_> yofel: does present windows work for you?
<Malkavian_> I mean pointing the mouse on the upper left corner of the screen
<yofel> sec
<yofel> (I first need to enable that again)
<Malkavian_> have you tried using digikam? with compositioning enabled, it is unusable slow
<yofel> great, present windows freezes kwin until you disable compositing :(
<yofel> haven't tried digikam
<Malkavian_> do the the taskbar thumbnails work? I see only a blank window, then the desktop freezes
<yofel> taskbar thumbs work fine here
<Malkavian_> :-(
<lazyPower> having a fun issue with dpkg hanging on updating grub-pc hooks. Its some funky perl script.. google has been less than savvy on helping me track down the issue. Ubuntu 10.10 32bit
<Jay-> hello
<Jay-> after upgrading to 10.10 my wireless card stopped being able to connect to my home network (worked previously in 10.04) according to lspci i have a RaLink RT2860
<yofel> works fine here (kubuntu rt2860 wpa2 g) kernel -22
<guntbert> Jay-: you might want to tune your attitude a bit if you want help
<Jay-> i'd rather get i dunno or nothing then someone saying that they aren't going to help
<yofel> guntbert: ?
<guntbert> yofel: regarding his comments in #ubuntu
<yofel> ah, I'm not in there
<yofel> nvm then
<Jay-> basically i asked a question and they told me to go away
<Jay-> anyway... i could use some suggestions on my wireless predicament if anyone has any
<yofel> Jay-: well, maverick support is in here, and #ubuntu is pretty busy, makes some people fell edgy a bit :/
<yofel> *feel
<yofel> Jay-: /var/log/syslog should have some information about the connection attempt
<Jay-> wpa_supplicant[1132]: Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.
<yofel> ok, I don't know too much about wireless, but that mac looks wrong o.O
<Jay-> yeah
<Jay-> from what i can see it might be a kernal issue
<yofel> Jay-: what does uname -r give you?
<Jay-> 2.6.35-22-generic
<yofel> hm, that kernel works fine here though, what encryption settings?
 * penguin42 hasn't tried upgrading his machine with an rt to maverick yet
<Jay-> i think it's just wpa2
 * yofel scratches head
<yofel> hm, does 'iwlist <interfacename> scanning' list the network with the correct mac?
<yofel> replace interfacename with the name of your interface (wlan0 usually)
<Jay-> yeah seems to be ok the reason i was saying it might be the kernals is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/594866
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 594866 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Maverick][2.6.35] RT2860 (ralink) support seems to be broken (it fails to connect to secured wireless networks)" [Undecided,Triaged]
<bjsnider> yofel, is there a module called mac80211 running on your system right now?
<yofel> mac80211              231541  3 rt2x00usb,rt2x00pci,rt2x00lib
<bjsnider> it's a usb device?
<yofel> no, internal card (eeePC 1000H), maybe it's connected over usb with the mainboard?
<yofel> lsusb doesn't list it thouggh
<yofel> Jay-: what do you get for that btw.?
<lapion> penguin42, going to try to reinstall the last updates..
<Jay-> with what? mac80211?
<yofel> yes
<bjsnider> yofel, if there's a bug about your wifi chipset being broken in maverick, why is yours working?
<Jay-> i don't think i have that
<yofel> well, even if you ask me, I have working wireless here, and lspci tells me 'Network controller: RaLink RT2860'
<Jay-> 03:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2860
<Jay-> maybe it's because i'm running 64bit?
<yofel> 01:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2860 in case the pci number matters
<yofel> could be, I only have x86 as choice here
<Ologn> The ralink/rt drivers are odd in Maverick...they worked in Lucid Lynx, then broke a little
<Ologn> rt2860sta and rt2800pci often conflict... people blacklist rt2800pci, then it works
<Jay-> ok how do i blacklist?
<bjsnider> yofel, are you using a new version of the driver from the backports-wireless metapackage?
<Ologn> Well first do an lsmod and see if both modules are running...which they should not be (in their current state)
<bjsnider> newer version i should say
<Ologn> If they are, then in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf append the line "blacklist rt2800pci".  When you reboot it should not load.  However, you don't have to reboot to do everything...
<yofel> hm, backports-wireless -22-generic isn't installed and rt2860sta shows as: 'version:        2.1.0.0'
<Ologn> You can use modprobe to load and unload the modules...there are some forum posts etc. on this...I have an RAlink wireless so I have the problem...
<yofel> well, I have both modules loaded here and it *works*, maybe it's because I had to mess with the network configuration as network-manager didn't work right without kded4 running here
<yofel> (crashed thanks to some bluedevil bug)
<yofel> it did work fine with network-manager and -20-generic before I got the kde crash
<Jay-> i have both rt2x00lib, and rt2800pci
<yofel> $ lsmod | grep rt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/496120/
<Jay-> i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/496121/
<Jay-> pretty much the same
<bjsnider> does it just not see any network or what?
<Jay-> it sees the network but will not connect
<bjsnider> does it connect if you drop the security?
<Jay-> haven't tried that yet as i have other people in the house using it
<bjsnider> are you typing in the wrong passkey?
<Jay-> no, i don't get an authentication failed or anything
<bjsnider> maybe the router's dhcp server is flaky?
<bjsnider> tried power-cycling the router?
<Jay-> never had a problem before 10.10, my macbook pro and an xp and a vista box and other network devices work fine
<bjsnider> does hte router do any logging? can you check the log if there is one?
<Jay-> i'll check
<Jay-> don't see anything
<Jay-> don't think it's actually communicating with the router
<aboSamoor> what is the shortcut to invoke the search box in unity ?
#ubuntu+1 2010-09-19
<cwryuu> Just because I haven't done it before, the Maverick install CD can read eSata drives right? I can fallback on USB2.0 if I need to.
<penguin42> cwryuu: I'd expect it to
<penguin42> cwryuu: You occasionally hit problems with eSATA stuff, but it's pretty rare because it mostly just looks like SATA
<cwryuu> penguin42: thank you, that's what I needed to know
<Jay-> ok so i rebooted 10.10 and chose a different kernal in grub and my ralink wireless card now works
<Jay-> just in case anyone was here for that discussion
<penguin42> Jay-: Perhaps it hasn't rebuilt the module for the new one?
<Jay-> perhaps? i dunno... all i know is it works now so that is good
<yofel> penguin42: we were talking about the built-in rt2860sta module
<penguin42> oh ok
<Jay-> at least it performs better then kubuntu that won't let me log in after i update it
<yofel> ouch
<Jay-> lol yeah got the log in screen kde started to load and then it booted me right back to the login screen... i gave up that
<yofel> I heard of that...
<Jay-> was thinking of trying something different and hadn't run kde since 4.1
<Jay-> but i'm happy i got it running
<yofel> works fine for me and works fine usually, but I did hear people comlaining about not being able to login recentlly, can't remember what the issue was though
<Jay-> yeah fresh install and just ran the updater
<Dink> Running a wine app in unity. The app does get get placed infront of the windows when you click on it. Is that a bug in Unity, Wine or X ?
<lapion> penguin42, did a virgin reinstall , upon updating same problems reappeared
<lapion> most recent ubuntu live-disc doesn't work correctly with the i855 chipset, can anyon verify ?
<cwryuu> Well, the good news is I'm replacing Windows 7 with Maverick on this laptop. The bad news is I have to do a 320GB dd back to an external drive :/
<Ologn> Was the last (or 2nd before last etc.) version of Firefox on Maverick allow you to move tabs around?  I kind of remember it did, but maybe I'm losing my mind...I guess I can install one of the older deb's if I am really curious
<avis> Judge Yeoman for the win
<bazhang> avis, see your PM
<cwryuu> hmm, I had this weird issue during Maverick install. My laptop has an SD Card reader which had the SD Card for my camera in it. During the grub install it tried to put the bootloader on that instead of the actual disk
<Jordan_U> cwryuu: Please file a bug report. It's intentional that grub isn't always intalled to the same drive as the rest of Ubuntu (as the Ubuntu devs think it's safer to intall to the first drive as that's the one the BIOS will likely try to boot from).
<Jordan_U> cwryuu: But it should never install to an SD card, unless you also are installing Ubuntu to that same SD card.
<DanaG> Heh, Unity is awesome... it gives me a screen full of garbage.
<DanaG> Like, random bits of video memory chopped into tiny pieces and smeared all over the desktop.
<DanaG> Oh, and the wallpaper has been de-pukified -- cool.
<DanaG> Now the purple stock wallpaper is rather pleasant.  Still looks like it has a "ridge" going down the middle of the screen, though.
<DanaG> Like somebody ran over my screen.
<DanaG> Ah, that garbage is on fglrx.... on my netbook, unity instead just hangs.
<DanaG> What it previously did on the netbook: flash white and try to induce siezures.
<cwryuu> Jordan_U: all right, all filed away
<Jordan_U> cwryuu: Thanks, could you give a link so I can follow it?
<cwryuu> Jordan_U: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/642542
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 642542 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Maverick Installer Attempts To Install Boatloader to SD Card" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> I'm On A Boat.
<DanaG> Nice boat.
<DanaG> =þ
<Jordan_U> cwryuu: Was your SD card /dev/sda at the time?
<bullgard4> At startup my Maverick Beta computer writes after 1,8 s : "Magic number: 10:86:987". What does this number refer to?
<cwryuu> Jordan_U: No, /dev/sda was the laptop drive, /dev/sdb was the external, /dev/sdc was the sd card
<DanaG> "Upgraded my laptop from gutsy to hardy, amd_64. There is sound, but it's loud and crispy."
<DanaG> Loud and crispy?
<DanaG> I like that description... but I can't figure out what it means.
<DanaG> Crackly?
<bullgard4> DanaG: I believe it means hat the higher-frequency tones are prdominant and may be distorted (high intermodulation content)
<bullgard4> s/prdominant/predominant/
<DanaG> Well, Crispy made me think of food.  Fried food. =þ
<DanaG> s/C/c/
<bullgard4> DanaG: A conversation is more productive if the conversation partners answer to the statements of the others, rather than simply neglect them and oppose them with other statements.
<DanaG> Right.  Though, I was actually thinking it was a language issue -- English as not primary language.
<DanaG> High-frequency... tinny?  Sybilant?
<bullgard4> Neither it is my native language.
<DanaG> er, sibilant, or however you spell it.
<bullgard4> Do you mean "syllable"
<DanaG> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=227056
<bullgard4> DanaG: Yes, I thin, "tinny" is what is meant.
<bullgard4> s/thin/think/
<bullgard4> DanaG: So I understand from the link that you provided, that "crispier" is the comparative of "crisp" but this is not known in all parts of the English speaking world.
<Dr_Willis> These Tater Chips are crisper then  them there corn chips.. :)
<Dr_Willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Some_Person> X keeps randomly crashing
<bullgard4> At startup my Maverick Beta computer writes after 1,8 s : "Magic number: 10:86:987". What does this number refer to?
<Dr_Willis> I would guess some hardware device id#. but other then that.. no idea bullgard4
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  perhaps dmesg may have some info
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: I found a similar entry in dmesg but the number differs.
<lapion> someone really most definitively killed off i915 driver load for i855-xorg
<lapion> kms works fine, only xorg loads vesa or fbdev
<Dr_Willis> I saw some messages about i915 or similer the other day on my nvidia systems.
<Dr_Willis> but i dont have any intel bix's to check if it works or not
<bdogg> can someone help me with an issue i have with the login screen?
<bdogg> has to do with screen resolution
<bdogg> help?
<lapion> Dr_Willis, I have here 2 totally different i855 systems that show the same behaviour,
<lapion> Beta version i915 works just fine, latest update i915 is totally disabled
<bp0> totem doesnt inhibit the screensaver in 10.10 beta
<shadeslayer> bp0: magic! :P
<lapion> is there any way of getting versions of live-cd's in between the beta and the before last daily ?
<yofel> lapion: only the previous one is there as backup: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<lapion> that's too bad, since a couple of days ago i915 is not working any more yofel
<lapion> that was after the update that would have definitively unblacklisted i855
<lapion> in the meanwhile the beta disc i855 was allready working perfectlty, and did not seem to be blacklisted
<bullgard4> At startup my Maverick Beta computer writes after 1,8 s : "Magic number: 10:86:987". What does this number refer to?
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Interestingly it's mentioned in one of the kernel docs (Documentation/power/s2ram.txt) but it's not explained what the message means.
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: drivers/base/power/trace.c (pastebinned here for convienience http://paste.debian.net/90384/ ) seems to explain it in the initial comment, but it's too much for me to understand at 2:00 AM :)
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: (I had a lon telephone call in the mean time.) Thank you for providing the two links. I will now read the 2 articles.
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: You're welcome.
<bp0> shadeslayer, eh? what?
<bp0> totem not inhibiting the screensaver is a bad thing.
<shadeslayer> bp0: i know, i was jk
<bp0> alright
<bp0> everyone please join this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/641357
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 641357 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Required method to remove rhythmbox from soundmenu does not exist or is not obvious enough" [Undecided,New]
<sikor_sxe> i updated to 10.10, but i can't boot to 2.6.35 kernels from maverick
<sikor_sxe> the only .35 kernel that works is a leftover .35rc1 kernel from lucid :/
<sikor_sxe> when i try to boot 2.6.35-22 it just stalls after grub
<sikor_sxe> crap, same with 2.6.36 rc kernels :(
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: I have read now the two articles. Apparently the program s2ram writes out the three components USERHASH:FILEHASH:DEVHASH.  Basically, this computer resumes from RAM as well as from disk. I do not know yet if this message appears in Maverick Beta because s2ram thinks that the resume process is faulty or if it does this now as a matter of routine.
<sikor_sxe> from mainline ppa
<BUGabundo> mornign
<sikor_sxe> uhm
<sikor_sxe> how am i supposed to file a bug
<sikor_sxe> with a ubuntu-kernel running, when the ubuntu-kernel won't boot ?
<sikor_sxe> but only an older mainline kernel
 * sikor_sxe scratches his head
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> older mainline?
<BUGabundo> well you file it even from another PC if you have too
<sikor_sxe> yes
<BUGabundo> as long as you say which kernel it is
<BUGabundo> and try to get some logs out of the disk
<BUGabundo> like dmesg, syslog
<BUGabundo> kernel.log
<sikor_sxe> hmm
<sikor_sxe> i don't have another ubuntu machine
<sikor_sxe> its weird anyway that there are no bug reports on this yet
<sikor_sxe> it's a pretty stock netbook
<sikor_sxe> atom 450, intel gfx
<BUGabundo> well
<BUGabundo> someone has to be the 1st
<yofel> does the live disk boot?
<sikor_sxe> i'll download the beta right now
<yofel> rather use a daily image
<BUGabundo> all of us here, will tell you that sometimes the thing that looks the most common to us, and expect everyone else to have experience is quice personal
<yofel> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<yofel> +1
<BUGabundo> I remember a few editions ago, where I reported a little python bug
<BUGabundo> it ended up to be a CRITICAL one, where nothing that used python would work
<BUGabundo> most tools got broken, and who ever was using Update Manager would get a borked system
<BUGabundo> hence why I stop using UM back then :P
<BUGabundo> it was pretty funny, back then
<BUGabundo> I got to work, upgraded, noticed the bug, filed, left the office to do external work, got back to see warnings everywhere
<BUGabundo> with lots of ppl coordenating to prevent others from upgrading and fixing the bug
<BUGabundo> there was a general meeting in #u-bugs, and in the MLs. posts all over the web, blogs, µblogs, forum, etc
<BUGabundo> lol
<sikor_sxe> i didn't even notice i was using an older kernel
<sikor_sxe> i cleaned old kernels up a bit and noticed i've never booted into a maverick kernel yet
<BUGabundo> I never remove kernels
<spanther> I've tried to boot ubuntu maverick 10.10 with my live usb stick i386 image i downloaded today. It was written with Unetbootin newest version actually (485?) and while booting on my ASUS eeePC 1005p I everytime get an error: "No init found. Try passing init= bootarg." and it shows a BusyBox (initramfs) with a cursor waiting for input
<BUGabundo> heck, it has a 1GB partition
<BUGabundo> you never know when you gonna need one
<BUGabundo> and it has happened more then once
<BUGabundo> spanther: use netbootme
<BUGabundo> I even made a template for maverick
<BUGabundo> let me get the id
<spanther> what's netbootme?
<sikor_sxe> well, i booted with a livecd, chrooted into the hd and downloaded the old mainline kernel
<BUGabundo> doh
<BUGabundo> forgot to write down the id
<BUGabundo> I FAIL
<BUGabundo> http://www.netboot.me/
<BUGabundo> spanther: ^^^^^^^
<spanther> ah :)
<BUGabundo> its just a 600kbs boot image
<BUGabundo> that does lan boot
<BUGabundo> let me know if you need help making an online template for mm 386
<spanther> oh i see... well i can't use this since i have no ethernet until ubuntu is installed on netbook xD have no free cables :(
 * BUGabundo needs to find his 64bits id.... it was something with zeros on it
<BUGabundo> no free cables??
<spanther> cat5 patch cables ;)
<BUGabundo> unplug something else LOL
<spanther> i cant! otherwise my pc is offline lol
<spanther> wait o.o i think i know what to do. lemme plug out that iptv decoder cable :D
<spanther> got it x) now i have a cable :D
<sikor_sxe> ohh
<sikor_sxe> messy
<sikor_sxe> the daily live cd won't boot either
<sikor_sxe> this is on a lenovo S10-3 machine, which is more or less a vanilla netbook
<BUGabundo> with gpu in safe mode ?
<sikor_sxe> safe mode?
<sikor_sxe> is that a boot param?
<BUGabundo> yes
<spanther> BUGabundo, installed it on usb stick with unetbootin. now "Default" or "gpxe.lkrn" ?
<BUGabundo> ???
<BUGabundo> I'm lost
<spanther> two options the blue unetbootin boot window prints :)
<sikor_sxe> BUGabundo: do i have to press a key on isolinux bootup to change that param?
 * BUGabundo pulls back the log
<BUGabundo> guys I'm mixing both your probs :S
<BUGabundo> one at the time
<BUGabundo> who came 1st?
<BUGabundo> its Sunday morning. give me a break. I got home at 4am
<BUGabundo> hi iShawnW
<iShawnW> BUGabundo: there is a waiting list to get help
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> but I'm slow today :P
<BUGabundo> soooooo sikor_sxe you are trying to safe boot from live cd, right?
<BUGabundo> press F6 or something like that :P
<BUGabundo> spanther: you using unetbootin or netbootme?
<BUGabundo> and iShawnW your samba aint working right?
<spanther> i have used unetbootin like this tutorial says...
<spanther> to install the netbootme.iso on usb drive
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> I just dd it :P
<spanther> and it didn't boot x.x
<BUGabundo> what??
<BUGabundo> how can something like a minimal kernel not boot ? :S
<spanther> i'll review. wait
<sikor_sxe> BUGabundo: there does not seem to be a safe "graphics mode" anymore
<sikor_sxe> i got normal, driver, oem
<BUGabundo> weird
<BUGabundo> yofel: input ?
 * yofel reads backlog..
<spanther> Loading /GPXE.KRN......    Could not find ramdisk image: /ubninit       boot: (cursor)
<BUGabundo> mew
<penguin42> hmph - something seems to have broken my virtual desktop layout
<BUGabundo> I would say boot from CD.... but no cddrive :(
<BUGabundo> penguin42: ehe. you are looking at the mirror dude
<spanther> BUGabundo, xD well i have an external dvd burner :P
<penguin42> BUGabundo: What's it done to you?
<BUGabundo> that could work
<BUGabundo> and a cd from boot me always comes in handty
<yofel> sikor_sxe: press f6 again maybe, I'm not too familiar with the new disk boot menu
<sikor_sxe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<sikor_sxe> my menu is missing the safe graphics mode
<sikor_sxe> and in other options there is only "nomodeset", which i tried
 * BUGabundo waits _patiently_ that 200MBs of last night photos finish uploading :\
<penguin42> BUGabundo: My 3x3 workspace grid has just sagged into a 1x9 - and I could swear I'd restarted after the last update previously
<yofel> sikor_sxe: right, that was for the old menu, can you see if you can somehow edit the boot options and remove quiet splash?
 * yofel goes fetching the daily iso
<sikor_sxe> it might have sth to withe intel driver
<sikor_sxe> i removed the quite splash options
<sikor_sxe> and it stalls at "[drm] initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810"
<yofel> sounds like intel or libdrm indeed, I don't know too much about that though
<spanther> BUGabundo, netboot.me is weird... it can't find my network card and so it can'T download necessary files o.o
<yofel> if nobody else has an idea in here for a while, go to #ubuntu-x or #ubuntu-kernel (if anyone is there and doesn't ignore you)
<penguin42> sikor_sxe: Exactly which intel graphics card is it?
<sikor_sxe> penguin42: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3150
<penguin42> ok, upstart question - my squid doesn't start at boot, initctl list shows it as stop/waiting - how do I get it to start at boot?
<penguin42> sikor_sxe: OK, so that's one of the newer ones; I'd have expected that to work
<yofel> penguin42: can you pastebin the script? or just the 'start on' part
<sikor_sxe> it did work on lucid
<penguin42> yofel: The one in /etc/init?
<yofel> right
<BUGabundo> penguin42: does squid work with upstart?
<penguin42> yofel: http://pastebin.com/4PxYfwap
<yofel> s/script/config file/ I'm still used to sys-v-init
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Well, there is a file in /etc/init
 * penguin42 fails to find which pacakage does the workspace switcher
<yofel> erm, shouldn't that be 'local-filesystem*s*' ?
<yofel> mountall does 'emits local-filesystems' after all
<kklimonda> good afternoon folks, how is maverick today?
<penguin42> yofel: I'm fairly sure I haven't edited that
<yofel> working here, broken for others
<yofel> penguin42: then add the 's' and see if it starts
<yofel> bug probably
<penguin42> yofel: Want to submit a one character patch?
<yofel> I could, but I'll first look at the package source
<BUGabundo> hey kklimonda. long time no see
<BUGabundo> cwillu poke.. need more BTRFS lessons
<penguin42> kklimonda: A bit tempremental here; nothing too serious I guess
 * cwillu pokes back
<yofel> ubuntu-only change, would be a simple fix if it works
<BUGabundo> cwillu I don't get this :(
<cwillu> which what?
<BUGabundo> I can't use btrfs tools for anything
<BUGabundo> or I'm really stupid
<BUGabundo> cwillu anything I put  / on it
<BUGabundo> gives an error
<yofel> btrfs can't boot without ext /boot afaik
<cwillu> what are doing?
<BUGabundo> even the subvolume snap you showed me
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: hey my portugese friend, how have you been?
<cwillu> what's the context?
<BUGabundo> yofel: it is, don't worry
<yofel> k
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: getting blinder :(
<BUGabundo> cwillu $ btrfs subvolume snapshot / ~/snapshot2
<kklimonda> BUGabundo:aren't we all? is it serious?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: no idea yet. need to schedule a consult
<BUGabundo> my left eye is getting worse
<cwillu> BUGabundo, run as root?
<BUGabundo> didn't expect that after just 3 years of laser
<BUGabundo> cwillu no... neither did the 1st time
<cwillu> BUGabundo, you can't snapshot without root
<BUGabundo> cwillu that worked .\
 * BUGabundo is stupid
 * cwillu huggles
<cwillu> it's okay, we'll find you a brain some day :p
<BUGabundo> all my lang packs have gone crazy :\  I added PT support, and it changed OS wide lang too... removed it, and now perl complains it doenst have ENG :S
<BUGabundo> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<BUGabundo> 	LANGUAGE = "en",
<BUGabundo> 	LC_ALL = (unset),
<BUGabundo> 	LANG = "pt_PT.utf8"
<BUGabundo>     are supported and installed on your system.
<BUGabundo> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<kklimonda> you still seem to have some pt locales set
<kklimonda> and I love this warning, in the old days of debian I've seen it all the time (because I've been to stupid to fix it)
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: also I don't think that there is the "en" locale
<cwillu> where _is_ that set?
<kklimonda> but i don't have access to my computer to check it
<cwillu> I've got a box that had a bunch of broken updates due to a dpkg bug, haven't been able to figure that one out
<BUGabundo> I've tried to reinstall eng lang packs but no go
<BUGabundo> will try to reconfigure perl
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: but where do you have "en set?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: shouldn't it be en_US or something similar?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> I used the lang support app
<kklimonda> hum
<mrand> I have installed 10.10 on a very old test laptop (ATI RAGE)... it boots to the background/wallpaper, but nothing more - no menu bar or anything is fired off.  Ideas?
<htrejh> hi
<htrejh> i have no sound on kubuntu maverick beta at all
<htrejh> all levels are at max, what can be the problem?
<BUGabundo> I think I'm getting myself a Desire HD
<BUGabundo> anyone else?
<BUGabundo> should I expect CM for it too ?
<BUGabundo> oops wrong window
<kklimonda> :)
<BUGabundo> tabs are next to each other, on my top list
<rcsheets> Booting the maverick beta desktop x64 disc gives me "General error mounting filesystems" and a maintenance shell.
<dennisn>  I just installed beta 10.10, i think successfully ... but when i boot it up, after i login (graphically), i don't get a desktop
<dennisn> (just the wallpaper, and a mouse cursor :s)
<dennisn> <Katsumi32> the whole backtrack is useless ubuntu is be
<BajK> Since today 10.10 finally is working again and no longer crashing when starting X but why are the tray icons not black and white but colored as they were in kde 4.4?
<dennisn> (thoughts? Xorg and gnome-panel etc all seem to be running ... just not shown :s)
<dennisn> (compiz is running and using the most memory)
<BajK> Is there a way of getting virtualbox video working in 10.10?)
<BUGabundo> BajK: broken again?
<BajK> BUGabundo: broken again?
<BUGabundo> it was broken a while ago
<BUGabundo> and fixed
<BUGabundo> so I'm finding it strange it doesn't work for you
<BajK> BUGabundo: you mean vboxvideo? i did not try it so far because my 10.10 was broken, since today it is working again, i'll give the gues extensions a try
<BajK> desktop effects work (shadows, no blurr or desktop cube) but i cannot choose any resolution higher than 800x600
<BajK> Your system does not seem to be set up to build kernel modules. and then unknown version of the X window system kinstalled, not installing x window system drivers
<BajK> ok, forgot to install the updates
<BajK> but then what is that option "Install updates when installing" in setup? I just ran "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and still got bout 400 mb of updates
<BUGabundo> BajK: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<BUGabundo> and TAKE A GOOD LOOK at what its REMOVING
<BajK> but what'S the point of the "install updates automatically" option in setup when I get 400 mb of updats anyway?
<BUGabundo> ehe
<dennisn> (i solved it by apt-get removing compiz-core libdecoration0
<dennisn> )
<BUGabundo> its security updates only
<BUGabundo> I think
<BajK> still updating...
<BUGabundo> theres a PPA for the flash update!? what the heck
<BajK> restarting
<BajK> plymouth still does not work as it did in alfa 4
<BajK> now i always get a message "KDE Daemon closed unexpectedly" at statup
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<BajK> why can't i now activate desktop effects when vsync is off?
<cwryuu> oh my.. time to figure out why pidgin doesn't want to accept scim input while using a ghetto gedit workaround
<elitrou> hi, i'm experiencing some problems with mobile broadband in maverick - anyone willing to help?
<Ian_corne> BUGabundo: chrome still has the old one then :)
<duffydack> BUGabundo, thats the same one that had the beta..yeah been updated
<BUGabundo> I follow labs site with a feed
<BUGabundo> so when ever its updated I download it and extract to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<duffydack> ive had it crash though.. will see if it does it again or not, if so i`ll revert back
<BUGabundo> no system wide acess
<BUGabundo> but yeah, this beta is crashy as heck
<duffydack> i stick to the apt way :)
<BUGabundo> and many sites don't really render well on it
<duffydack> the earlier beta few months ago was more stable.
<duffydack> faster as well..
<BUGabundo> no it was nt LOL
<BUGabundo> 64bits?
<duffydack> was for m.
<duffydack> me
<duffydack> yup
<duffydack> I guess using dev chromium isnt helping it tho..
<Ian_corne> chromium has flash build in
<Ian_corne> and doesn't use the system one
<Ian_corne> unless you tell it to
<BUGabundo> Ian_corne: chrome (in windows ?) has
<BUGabundo> not sure on linux
<BUGabundo> AFAIK chromium does not
<duffydack> yeah, chrome does in linux as well.
<BUGabundo> Description:	Shockwave Flash 10.2 d161
<BUGabundo> Priority:	1
<BUGabundo> Location:	/home/bugabundo/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<BUGabundo> I see no other there , and I don't have npwrapper
<BajK> is that smart little Window menubar widget (that replaces the menu bars of windows with a global button supposed to be supported in 10.10 in destktop shell as well or is it netbook-only?
<JontheEchidna> BajK: it works with the desktop too.
<BajK> but not on 10.04 as I did not get it to work?
<JontheEchidna> It requires Qt 4.7 to work, which 10.04 didn't have
<BajK> BUGabundo: lol, now graphics are broken, just as i started install
<BajK> of vbox additns
<Ian_corne> BUGabundo: chromium does too I think
<Ian_corne> at least mine does :p
<BajK> it still says "your system does not seem to be set up to build kernel modules" and "Unknown version of X window system installed"
<BajK> okay gcc was missing
<BajK> now it seems to build something
<BUGabundo> a missing dependecy on build essencials?
<BajK> seems so
<BUGabundo> track it down, and file a bug
<BajK> can i force it to install x window system drivers
 * BUGabundo goes back to trying to decrypt support messages
<BajK> BUGabundo: where to post that bugreport? and how to track it? it's just that gcc was not installed. sudo apt-get install gcc fixed that
<BUGabundo> either virtualbox
<BUGabundo> ok dkms
<BUGabundo> *or
<BUGabundo> make sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed
<BajK> BUGabundo: why ubuntu-desktop? i have kubuntu.
<ItsYou> :)
<BUGabundo> what ever your -desktop metapackage is
<BUGabundo> I was going to fix the lingo... though I didn't need
<BUGabundo> now I know
<alex_mayorga> is flash 64 now packaged?
<alex_mayorga> if so, what's the package name?
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: not oficially
<BUGabundo> just get the tar and extract it at ~/.mozilla/plugins
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: PPA?
<BUGabundo> there's a ppa for it, but I don't trust PPA from ppl I don't know
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<theconartist> my usb-creator is stuck on some nonexistant /dev/sr0 drive and i can't change to an iso
<theconartist> anyone know anything?
<BUGabundo> kill it ?
<BUGabundo> usually it carries on
<theconartist> kill what?
<BUGabundo> that thread
<theconartist> no
<BUGabundo> ps axuw is your friend
<theconartist> its not crashed or anything
<theconartist> i just go and pick the new file
<theconartist> and it doesnt show up
<BUGabundo> its stuck, I knwo, i'v read it
<theconartist> ?
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: do you use the tar from Adobe?
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: how bad is it?
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: worse then the old one
<BUGabundo> crashes more, and some sites fail to render
<BUGabundo> but heck give it a try
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: I see, guess I'll stick to my project of how many days can I live without the plug-in
<alex_mayorga> I would be as stubborn as "El Jobso" and just don't install it until something really forces me to :)
<BUGabundo> AHAH
<BUGabundo> yeah, I did that work
<BUGabundo> lasted a few months
<BUGabundo> till I was forced to test an pre-production site
<alex_mayorga> my kernel panicked on the previous boot, how to report?
<BUGabundo> see kernel.1.log ?
<alex_mayorga> I see /var/log/kern.log.1
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: is that it?
<BUGabundo> should be
<alex_mayorga> just attach it to a launchpad bug?
<BUGabundo> alex you have been here around almost as long as me :P
<BUGabundo> you should know a bit more
<BUGabundo> ubuntu-bug linux would do it for  u
<BUGabundo> and collect all it needs
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: slow learner over here :D
<BUGabundo> cwillu poke
<BUGabundo> I'm free to learn more trick about BTRFS
<alex_mayorga> "This is not a genuine Ubuntu package" :O
<BUGabundo> what kernel do you have?
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: 2.6.35-20-generic
<alex_mayorga> actually I've just finished updating
<BUGabundo> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.22.23 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<BUGabundo> yeah OLD kernel
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo>  reboot
<alex_mayorga> let me reboot and pray for it not to happen again
<alex_mayorga> BRB
<BUGabundo> apport needs a way to FORCE bugs
<BUGabundo> and not complain about that
<BUGabundo> speacilly for PPAs
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, i built a different sort of package for flash 64, which is a full replacement for both arches rather than a standalone 64-bit installer
<bjsnider> https://launchpad.net/~brandonsnider/+archive/experimental-flash
<bjsnider> that installs the plugin that matches the arch you're using, without adding nsplauginwrapper
<BUGabundo> nice
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I'm thinking about upgrading and am running Nvidia gfx card...are there any known issues at the moment?
<amabo> anyone know offhand where the executables are located for application shortcuts from google chrome?
<jonkri> hey everyone. i'm on windows trying to install ubuntu 10.10. i have no cd/dvd drive, only a usb stick. i used these instructions [ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick ] and unetbootin. when booting i get an error saying "ubuntu boot halts at no init found. try passing init= bootarg". i have also tried preparing the usb stick on fedora, and with liveusb creater. anyone got any advice for me?
<penguin42> jonkri: Did the one created from Fedora give the same error?
<jonkri> penguin42: yes. i have also tried reformatting the usb stick to fat
<jonkri> oh, by the way, i'm using the regular standard cdrom iso file
<bjsnider> amabo, probably /usr/bin/chrome
<amabo> bjsnider: that's an executable, not a folder
<bjsnider> amabo, i guess i'm not clear about what you're asking
<amabo> bjsnider: you can save websites as applications and i'm wondering where there executable files are stored
<KukuNut> amabo: where you saved them
<bjsnider> anything the browser is doing while you run it is going to be saved somewhere in your userland
<bjsnider> so, for example, $HOME/.chrome
<KukuNut> amabo: those are just files that opens with your default browser
<amabo> KukuNut: i don't know where that might be =\ and "which <website name
<amabo>  doesn't work
<KukuNut> amabo: save it again and in the dialog it ask you where? or in your config find out where it is
<amabo> KukuNut: i mean, it saves it in the application menu...
<amabo> KukuNut: found it :)
<KukuNut> amabo: ???
<KukuNut> eureka!!!
<KukuNut> amabo: application menu?? you mean bookamrk toolbar?
<KukuNut> *bookmark
<amabo> it's /opt/google/chrome
<KukuNut> amabo: normally /opt/google/chrome is owned by root..so you must be root to save to it
<amabo> can anyone help me out in installing the dockbarx for maverick repository located at http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/247546 ?
<dubbydubby> hey anyone I have compiz turned on and opengl applications blink
<penguin42> dubbydubby: Which graphics card, and 32 or 64bit OS ?
<dubbydubby> 64 bit ati
<dubbydubby> 64 bit os .. ati graphix
<penguin42> 32bit or 64bit apps?
<dubbydubby> most likely 64 bit apps
<dubbydubby> lemme check synaptic
<penguin42> ok, I know that the 64bit apps just got fixed in the very latest version of mesa
<penguin42> oh, open source or frglx ?
<dubbydubby> open source but could go to frglx if necessary
<dubbydubby> fglrx..
<penguin42> dubbydubby: So I use the open source ones, and the 64bit apps have just stopped flickering in the latest mesa version but the 32 bit apps (e.g. google earth ) still flicker because ia32-libs haven't updated - but I don't run compiz
<dubbydubby> alrighty
<dubbydubby> google earth on synaptic is 32 bit?
<u456503> hi all, I used this tutorial: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild to build the kernel but no success. I have seen there is some patches: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.36-rc4-maverick/ but I do not know how to appy
<penguin42> dubbydubby: I'm reasonably sure it is
<dubbydubby> alright then thats the problem, my mistake 32 bit apps
<dubbydubby> ill check release sched for ia32-libs
<penguin42> dubbydubby: I've got a bug against it - hang on
<penguin42> bug 626943
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 626943 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] Flickering on Radeon - please cherry pick646d2e9fbc41bf49075013009e9583bec4a51168 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626943
<penguin42> hey, I've got compiz turned on, ooh it works!
<amabo> can anyone help me out in installing the dockbarx for maverick repository located at http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/247546 ?
<bullgard4> Does the theme Human-Clearlooks have white menu items with black letters?
<edgy> Hi, chromium-browser
<edgy> Gtk-Message: (for origin information, set GTK_DEBUG): failed to retrieve property `gtk-enable-event-sounds' of type `gboolean' from rc file value "((GString*) 0x7f7c670e1b00)" of type `gboolean' Gtk-Message: (for origin information, set GTK_DEBUG): failed to retrieve property `gtk-enable-input-feedback-sounds' of type `gboolean' from rc file value "((GString*) 0x7f7c670e1940)" of type `gboolean'
<edgy> Attempting to load the system libmoon Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<edgy> is it only me?
<BUGabundo> it is
<BUGabundo> its working fine here
<BUGabundo> try a clean profile
<BUGabundo> chromium-browser --temp-profile
<edgy> BUGabundo: ok I had that error so I updated to chromimum ppa. let me remove it and go back and retest ...
<BUGabundo> no need
<BUGabundo> try that 1st
<edgy> BUGabundo: how can I delete the old profile?
<BUGabundo> it will tell you if is is profile or sw
<BUGabundo> no need to delete it just yet
<BUGabundo> run that
<BUGabundo> it will open a new profile
<edgy> BUGabundo: rm .config/chromium -rf ?
<BUGabundo> you don't really like your profile do you ?
<BUGabundo> :p
<edgy> BUGabundo: yes I have nothing special
<edgy> BUGabundo: yes I did that but still same error
<BUGabundo> cwillu how do I delete a snapshot ? :S
<BUGabundo> just rm it ?
<edgy> BUGabundo: ah! id din't notice your --temp-profile let me try that
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> so its not profile edgy
<BUGabundo> its the browser or some pluging
 * BUGabundo facepalm
<edgy> BUGabundo: same erorr, yes it's not profile then. I guess its related to a plugin may be how can I figure it out!
<BUGabundo> install dbg libs for it
<BUGabundo> !gdb
<BUGabundo> !debug
<ubottu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<edgy> BUGabundo: ok let me try that
<BUGabundo> there you go
<BUGabundo> and run chromium-browser --debug --temp-profile
<Trewas> hehe, bug 615300 is a strong contender for most retarded feature in maverick
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 615300 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Set and/or enable default Evolution signature as "Sent from Ubuntu"" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615300
<edgy> BUGabundo: you know the bug is very clear but I didn't notice, the messages says Attempting to load the system libmoon Segmentation fault (core dumped) so I removed moonlight plugin and it works!
<BUGabundo> doh
<edgy> BUGabundo: thanks for your care
<BUGabundo> ehe
<edgy> Now if I can find some help in resolving my alc888 sound issues ;)
<BUGabundo> don't look at me
<bullgard4> Does the theme Human-Clearlooks have white menu items with black letters?
<BUGabundo> ??
<bjsnider> bulldog98, one way to find out is to activate it
<bjsnider> edgy, what did they tell you in #ubuntu-audio-dev?
<edgy> bjsnider: I didn't found that channel
<bjsnider> it could be sound-dev
<bjsnider> there's a channel anyway
<bjsnider> this is not the channel for that stuff
<u456503_> hi all, I want to compile the mainline kernel on ubuntu 10.10
<edgy> bjsnider: I coudn't find the suitable channel but I know there is a guy here callled crimsun_ who can help but I couldn't find him ;)
<u456503_> thanks ...
<BUGabundo> you mean #ubuntu-audio-*HELP* ?
<WillWork4Foo> hi all... anyone about?
<BUGabundo> no
<vish> no one
<WillWork4Foo> clearly not. I am wondering if I'm the only one (doubt it) that can't get 10.10beta booting on my netbook?
<penguin42> WillWork4Foo: Various people have had problems - which particular problem have you had?
<WillWork4Foo>  I've tried using unetbootin and the universal USB installer recommended by Ubuntu's site. When I boot from USB on 10.10beta, it just hangs. Really really early in the boot process.
<WillWork4Foo> Exactly the same USB stick, same programs, same netbook with 10.04 and 10.04.1 - no problems at all, boots straight up
<penguin42> WillWork4Foo: Any debug or just a black screen?
<WillWork4Foo> no debug whatsoever.
<WillWork4Foo> feels like it's doing it right when it passes from the bootstrap over to the kernel
<WillWork4Foo> I get the ISOLINUX stuff, but then when I expect the bootloader menu to appear, it doesn't.
<penguin42> WillWork4Foo: Now I can't remember the thumb drive boot sequence, but if you can try removing the quiet nosplash off the kernel line then you might get some, you can also try some options like nomodeset
<WillWork4Foo> penguin42, I'll give that a try. Hopefully the final release won't have these problems! Bit of a step backwards if 10.04 will install but 10.10 won't!
<penguin42> WillWork4Foo: Indeed, there are still plenty of problems - but make sure you report the bug, if no one knows it's broke it can't get fixed
<WillWork4Foo> penguin42, where's the best place to report that?
<penguin42> WillWork4Foo: Probably the best is if 10.04 works then from that run ubuntu-bug ubiquity     and then report the bug against Maverick - ubiquity is the installer and I think is the place to put early hangs from the installer
<bullgard4> bjsnider: No sir. I'd like to know how it looks in your Maverick. How it looks in my computer, I already know. And a local computer friend told me that his display image looks quite differently. So I want to know if my configuration is at fault or his.
 * penguin42 goes
<luca> hi to everyone
<luca> I have tried to update some time earlier this evening (speaking from Italy), and currently my kernel cannot be installed/upgraded
<luca> it complains about not configured dependencies, specifically linux-image, which however cannot be installed
<nacho> hey guys
<nacho> I'm getting this error when I try to build a gtk+ app:
<nacho> libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.la' or unhandled argument `/usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.la'
<nacho> do you know why?
<nacho> of course that .la doesn't exists
<nacho> just the .so
<luca> join #ubuntu-dev
<luca> \join #ubuntu-dev
<guntbert> luca: its /join ...
<luca> sorry guntbert
<luca> too much time without IRC :)
<luca> found it anyway, thanks
<guntbert> luca: no problem :)
<luca> anyone with my same problem with the kernel?
<bcurtiswx> im looking for the way in maverick to get to what https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixShowAllUsers <-- that says
<bcurtiswx> there's no more gnome-system-tools
<DanaG> weird... ubuntu-desktop depends on unavailable doc-base.
<DanaG> oh, had to apt-get clean.
<DanaG> gdbm fatal: lseek error
<duffydack> oo oo, that nice new menu in netbook UI is nice..
<DanaG> Heh, it doesn't work at all on my netbook... it just hangs.
<DanaG> I see the ubuntu button, then window buttons, then indicators on the right.
<DanaG> And a blank panel on the left.
<DanaG> ANd if I vt-switch away and back, it hangs blank white.
<DanaG> Or rather, unity goes blank white.
<DanaG> And on my laptop with fglrx, unity gets filled with garbage all the time.
<DanaG> Take random bits of video memory and slice them up... and then spatter them all over the screen.
<duffydack> I cant even install fglrx
<DanaG> Weird... whenever I boot, my root goes read-only!
<Tetsuo55> hey something wierd just happened
<Tetsuo55> i checked for updates, and it download almost 13 MB of data, only to tell me no updates where available
<Tetsuo55> usually it will only download a few bytes when no updates are available
<DanaG> init: mounted-tmp main process (829) terminated with status 1
<DanaG> mountall: Event failed
<DanaG> ###!!! ABORT: XINERAMAIsActive: BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length error): file /builds/slave/linux_build/build/toolkit/xre/nsX11ErrorHandler.cpp, line 190
<DanaG> argh, firefox...
<duffydack> nice.. "get a link to the song on ubuntu one".. nice.
<duffydack> not noticed that before in rhythmbo
<duffydack> x*
<mikebeecham> well, finally upgraded to 10.10 - Big thumbs up so far!
<mikebeecham> Does anyone know how to fix the 640x480 Plymouth on 10.10?
<mikebeecham> I'm using Nvidia, which I think is the issue?
<jpds> mikebeecham: http://www.netsplit.com/2010/03/30/all-about-kernel-mode-setting/
<mikebeecham> thanks..but in english? :D
<jpds> nVidia didn't implement the KMS feature which is used to determine what resolution your monitor should be at.
<mikebeecham> ahhh ok
<mikebeecham> i did notice that the issue was occurant on 10.04, but all the fixes either didnt work right, or cause other issues
<mikebeecham> I was kind of hoping that someone may have been done to fix this issue on 10.10 for nvidia card owners
<jpds> It's a hardware issue, I believe.
<Ian_corne> And you don't want it set fixed, because if you change monitors, it'll break :p
<mikebeecham> sure
 * Ian_corne wonders why grub doesn't use the same thing
<mikebeecham> it's not a showstopper to be honest, it's just that Canonical et al have gone to so much trouble to make a nice plymouth, it would be good to see it as it should be
<jpds> mikebeecham: Poke nVidia harder.
<mikebeecham> jpds, I'lll start poking first, then poke harder later if they dont respond!
<duffydack> Nice...just installed netbook 10.10.. wireless driver already installed.. nice
<duffydack> having said that..its the age old not connecting problem back again...ugh.
<tuga3d> hi all, i'm using nouveau driver. is there any gui to change properties?
<Ian_corne>  gnome-display-properties
<Ian_corne> System->Preferences->Monitors
<tuga3d> thnks Ian_corne
<duffydack> Just tried 'remote desktop' again and I see its still as slow and useless as ever.  disappointed it has been the same forever
<cwillu> BUGabundo, you there?
<BUGabundo> cwillu ping
<BUGabundo> pong
<cwillu> hey
<cwillu> !info btrfs-progs
<ubottu> Package btrfs-progs does not exist in maverick
<BUGabundo> putting MLs mail in order
<cwillu> !info btrfs-tools
<ubottu> btrfs-tools (source: btrfs-tools): Checksumming Copy on Write Filesystem utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19+20100601-3 (maverick), package size 682 kB, installed size 1352 kB
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> no man for that :P
<BUGabundo> but can I delete a snapshot as a regular folder?
<cwillu> BUGabundo, it's the btrfs command
<BUGabundo> cause its not a volume, is it ?
<cwillu> you can delete the contents
<BUGabundo> I've rad its man sevarl times
<cwillu> a snapshot is a subvolume that's cow'd from an existing subvolume
<cwillu> sec
<kklimonda> mm.. another Canonicalgate - now with the Evolution signature :/
<BUGabundo> eeeewwwwww
<BUGabundo> my dmesg is filled with WiFi prob
<cwillu> btrfs subvolume delete <subvolume>
<BUGabundo> $ dmesg | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/496696/
<BUGabundo> cwillu sudo ?
<cwillu> generally :p
<cwillu> there's a patch to make it not require root under the same constraints as rmdir, but it's not committed yet
<BUGabundo> done
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> 3 snaps deleted
<cwillu> now, snapshots are deleted asyncronously
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> sync help
<duffydack> at least if they are gonna go that router, make a decent commercial for either web and or tv.
<BUGabundo> *s
<cwillu> sync won't help, no
<duffydack> router=route
<cwillu> i.e., the syscall returns immediately, but the space is reclaimed by a kernel thread
<BUGabundo> btrfs sync?
<cwillu> nope
<BUGabundo> I'm in no worry
<cwillu> sync isn't related to this :)
<BUGabundo> even if is a SSD
<cwillu> there's probably going to be a flag added to determine if it waits for not
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> now I need to put this is working worder
<BUGabundo> make a snapshot , make a zipable image of it, and backup
<BUGabundo> there's btrfs-image or something right?
 * BUGabundo feels a cold coming :(
<cwillu> not sure
<Wubbbi> MarkDude: Hey :)
<cwillu> I usually just rsync a snapshot to another location, or tar it up the old way
<cwillu> I know somebody was working on a 'direct to btrfs image' tool, but I don't think that's what btrfs-image is
<DanaG> say, is ppa.launchpad.net alive?  Seems dead to me.
<cwillu> http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ppa.launchpad.net
<BUGabundo> $ btrfs-image
<BUGabundo> usage: btrfs-image [options] source target
<cwillu> btrfs-image: invalid option -- '-'
<cwillu> usage: btrfs-image [options] source target
<cwillu> 	-r      	restore metadump image
<cwillu> 	-c value	compression level (0 ~ 9)
<cwillu> 	-t value	number of threads (1 ~ 32)
<Seven_Six_Two> I've got 2 10.10 x86-32 boxes and 2 10.10 x86-64 laptops. I'd like them to share update downloads. What is the easiest way?
<ajmitch> ls -la
<MarkDude> DAmn missed Wubi
<cwillu> Seven_Six_Two, you'd need 32bit installs on all of them;  there are some packages which are shared between both arches, but I'd expect the bulk of the space to be arch dependent packages
<Seven_Six_Two> cwillu, would they not separate like they do on the mirror? Even if they went to the same place, they would still have a different name. Or is it some index file that would cause probs?
<Seven_Six_Two> ok, so if we assume they're all 32 bit, what would be suggested?
<cwillu> setting up a mirror of some kind;  apt-cacher
<cwillu> !info apt-cacher
<ubottu> apt-cacher (source: apt-cacher): Caching proxy for Debian package and source files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.12ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 79 kB, installed size 316 kB
<cwillu> !info apt-cacher-ng
<ubottu> apt-cacher-ng (source: apt-cacher-ng): caching proxy server for software repositories. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.6-1 (maverick), package size 373 kB, installed size 972 kB
<mikebeecham> guys, where has the software sources gone in 10.10?
<Seven_Six_Two> oh hey, that looks like what I'm looking for, I'll check it out. Thanks cwillu
<RBecker> Hey guys, I just updated to 10.10 Beta from 10.04, and now GDM/X won't start.  Any ideas?
<SaRy> mikebeecham, you can added it from the main Menu
<mikebeecham> SaRy, thanks mate
<mikebeecham> I ended up finding it in the software centre!
<mikebeecham> lol
<SaRy> Yeah , there too :)
<SaRy> RBecker, have you tried to restart GDM
<RBecker> How would I do that?
<RBecker> what init.d file is it
<RBecker> gdm?
<SaRy> something like ..  /etc/init.d/gdm
<SaRy> maybe ..
<RBecker> ok, `restart gdm` gives gdm start/running, process 3494
<RBecker> and tty7 is sitting there saying Ubuntu 10.10, with one orange dot, and 3 white
<RBecker> `service gdm stop` then `service gdm start` gives the same thing, except now the PID is 3735
<RBecker> SaRy: ^
<ratdog> anyone, 10.10, tried to install ATi driver, now i can only login on text mode...
<duffydack> ratdog, yup.
<duffydack> ratdog, if by ATI you mean fglrx
<duffydack> ratdog, remove it and reboot.
<ratdog> duffydack yea
<ratdog> duanedesign how
<duffydack> its not ready yet
<ratdog> duffydack
<duffydack> from terminal?
<duffydack> apt-get remove fglrx
<RBecker> well, if I type xinit I get an x terminal
<RBecker> so it;'s not completely dead
<RBecker> I have an NVIDIA graphics card, is there something I can remove and try again>?
<RBecker> Sorry for my poor typing, on a netbook
<RBecker> duffydack: is there a package I can remove for nvidia and then try again?
<ratdog> duffydack doies that revert back to open source ATi driver?
<ratdog> srry
<duffydack> RBecker, not an nvidia user..   noveau?
<duffydack> ratdog, yes
<RBecker> i'll try
<ratdog> ty
<RBecker> duffydack: unable to locate package
<RBecker> E: Unable to locate package noveau
<duffydack> I have no idea about nvidia.  Have not used them for eons
<RBecker> should I try installing it?
<duffydack> RBecker, afaik, nouveau is like the oss ati driver so should be there.
<duffydack> did you try installing from hardware drivers applet/
<kklimonda> yup
<duffydack> restricted driver fail then I guess
<RBecker> duffydack: that wasn't me
<duffydack> I know.
<RBecker> ok
<duffydack> oh..
<duffydack> nouveau
<RBecker> when I first installed Ubuntu I had to use restricted drivers
<duffydack> no noveau
<RBecker> oh
<duffydack> but still, should be there already
<duffydack> I only know it exists, not if its any good..I`m ATI
<duffydack> RBecker, ask kklimonda  :)
<kklimonda> it is installed by default and in use when closed driver is disabled
<RBecker> kklimonda: what can I do to fix this?
<SaRy> sorry , i a phone call
<kklimonda> RBecker: uninstall closed driver and nouveau should kick in
<RBecker> how?
<alket>  I cannot install LAMP with tasksel , because tasksel is missing . How do i install it
<RBecker> what's the apt package name
<RBecker> alket: apt-get install tasksel
<alket> RBecker, ahh yes :Q
<RBecker> with sudo in front of it if you're not root
<alket> stupid question
<alket> I mostly wanted to ask why is it missing
<RBecker> kklimonda: how would I uninstall it? I have no GUI presently
<kklimonda> RBecker: sudo aptitude purge nvidia-<version>
<RBecker> so what version of the nvidia driver I have installed?
<kklimonda> no idea - see result of dpkg -l "nvidia-*"
<alket> I have a nVidia, it doesn't save configuration
<alket> in Lucid it worked perfect
<RBecker> I have 173 and 96
<RBecker> should I purge both?
<kklimonda> yeah
<RBecker> kk
<SaRy> RBecker, what happened .. i have nvidia on my dell running maverick & everything is working fine
<kklimonda> but not modaliases
<kklimonda> only nvidia-96 and nvidia-173
<SaRy> it's the nvidia-current package .. 256.53
<RBecker> kklimonda: it wants to remove libx264-85, is that fine?
<kklimonda> no idea
<kklimonda> you may be removing too much
<RBecker> i'll try it
<duffydack> I removed it
<kklimonda> but I'm not near my computer right now so I can't really dig into it
<RBecker> I'm assuming I need to reboot after aptitude finishes up?
<duffydack> an upgrade made it obselete
<SaRy>  libx264-85 : that the video coding library
<alket> RBecker, I have 173 and 96 too
<duffydack> once I install this 'for real' I`ll compile my own ffmpeg/x264
<kklimonda>  
<duffydack>   
<RBecker>  
<duffydack> 𝗹𝗼𝗹𝘇
<BUGabundo> decided to empty my Kmail Trash folder.... it has been doing so for 30 minutes :S
<RBecker> holly fack
<RBecker> BUGabundo: sounds like a bit too much
<duffydack> that was c̶o̶o̶l̶ pointless
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: kde ftw ;)
<RBecker> ok, still not working after purging those two
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: on gnome
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: but its writtrn by KDE guuys ;)
<RBecker> now I'm just getting boot messages on tty7
<alket> Too many problems with nvidia in launchpad
<alket> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<RBecker> After purging that stuff out, it's still not working
<myk_robinson> How can i get sensors to work with my i3 processor on my laptop?
<myk_robinson> is there a way to get Ubuntu to do nothing when it thinks the battery is low on my laptop? When I unplug, it claims the battery is dangerously low, even though it is full. Not detecting properly for some reason
#ubuntu+1 2011-09-12
<xsacha> hi, so im looking at 11.10 Additional Drivers and I see two AMD drivers to install
<xsacha> the first one says 2D display drivers and the second one says 2d & 3D. but what's the real difference?
<xsacha> do i get both?
<gnomie> xsacha: obviously, one of them will provide you with 3D acceleration. useful for running desktop effects and games
<xsacha> well the first one says 2D and opengl acceleration (which would be 3D).
<xsacha> and they are both proprietary drivers. not sure what the first one is meant to be
<xsacha> Even the opensource driver provides 3D hardware acceleration. So is there 3 different drivers now? Or is jockey listing opensource drivers as well?
<gnomie> and..?
<gnomie> no, you cannot have both active at the same time.. try out.. let us know
<xsacha> i'm just wondering what the first one is
<xsacha> if it's not opensource and it's not the ATI/AMD one .. what is 'Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerator'
<gnomie> it is a known bug(?).. no one seems to be exactly sure what's with that really
<xsacha> oh ok
<xsacha> thx
<gnomie> i have not enabled anything so i assume i must be using the opensource one, which does have limited 3D capabilities
<xsacha> runs the desktop effects well enough (like blur)
<gnomie> (i have radeon hd5450 here)
<xsacha> 5650 here
<gnomie> works well with unity2d.. but i have no problems with unity3d either
<gnomie> kinda confusing, i agree
<xsacha> i'm mostly concerned about the opensource driver's battery-life though
<xsacha> laptop only goes for 1.5 hours :( P.S. when i come back from hibernate (due to dead battery), the battery life is stuck on 0% even though charge is increasing. it finally changed when charge got to 80%
<gnomie> well.. yer in time for some testing then
<gnomie> perhaps you could file a bug against power management on lauchpad if you are so inclined
<xsacha> k
<gnomie> you need to register and all that, but one could learn a few things about how opensource works as well, and it's free
<corecode> how would i switch to classical gnome?
<corecode> instead of unity
<urlin2u> corecode, at the login scree,
<urlin2u> screen
<corecode> what do i select?
<corecode> Ubuntu 2D?
<urlin2u> corecode, click your user then hit the popup actually in Oneiric thre is no classic
<gnomie> ahem.. there is only unity and unity2D for fallback, if you want 'classic gnome' you're going to have to use something else
<urlin2u> there
<corecode> gnomie: what does that mean?
<gnomie> that means beta1 doesnt offer what you want
<corecode> all gnome packages got removed?
<gnomie> 11.04 might still have 'classic gnome' option
<corecode> it does
<corecode> but that's just a matter of which session manager i use, no?
<gnomie> this channel is for discussion of 11.10 only though..
<corecode> exactly
<corecode> i am on 11.10
<urlin2u> Natty has classic
<corecode> yes, yes
<corecode> but i am on oneiric
<gnomie> classic gnome NOT available under oneiric
<corecode> so there is fluxbox and fvwm2, but no classic gnome?
<corecode> that's odd
<gnomie> you can install what you will.. that's on you though
<corecode> do you know what i'd need for that?
<gnomie> luck
<corecode> how so?
<corecode> aptitude doesn't seem to register the "(F)orget new packages"
<corecode> every time i quit aptitude they pop up again
<xsacha> hm, that didn't work at all. Installed proprietary drivers and it couldn't recognise my video card and stuck me in 2d mode.
<xsacha> So i uninstalled fgkrx in jockey ->remove. But now the opensource drivers aren't working:(
<allu2> Some questions, what "Online accounts" does, looks promising and i get to sing on my google account but i can't see the difference, secondly what is the default calendar app for oneiric?
<jbicha> allu2: there's a small amount of info at https://live.gnome.org/Design/SystemSettings/OnlineAccounts basically it will allow
<jbicha> for easy setup of your apps with your online accounts, only Google was turned on so far, but Twitter & Facebook are planned
<jbicha> and there is no included calendar app in 11.10, you can install lightning in Software Center to extended Thunderbird, or you can just use Evolution
<jbicha> Evolution still integrates into the clock menu if you install it
<bullgard4> What was the predecessor of rsyslogd?
<AnAnt> Hello, anyone tried using bluetooth under gnome-shell ?
<bullgard4> AntAnt: I have once tried it successfully in Ubuntu 11.10 Alpha.
<bullgard4> s/AntAnt/AnAnt/
<AnAnt> jbicha: ?
<oly> hi, guys can anyone advise on how i can get some traction on this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/774385 so i can use my sd card reader again :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 774385 in linux (Ubuntu) "dell studio 1749 sd reader not working " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<timfrost> When I attempted to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 using a CDRW burnt using the 64-bit alternative image (ubuntu-11.10-beta1-alternate-amd64.iso), I get errors indicating that the i386 package files can't be read , and the upgrade aborts. The Package.gz files are 20 byes, and gzip reports a zero-length uncompressed file. Is this a known bug with the 64-bit ISO for beta1?  If it is new, what package should I log the bug against, and h
<oly> it still relevant in 11.10 i updated yesterday to test it,
<urlin2u> timfrost, is the Natty a 32  bit?
<timfrost> urlin2u: no. 64-bit.
<urlin2u> timfrost, 1386 is 32 bit
<urlin2u> i386
<timfrost> urlin2u: the ISO has the 64-bit main and restricted packages in the pool/.... tree, but has these empty 32-bit i386 Package.gz files as well
<urlin2u> I can only say that makes no sense lol
<urlin2u> not doubting you but a alternative 64 bit with files so it can't work is well starnge.
<rbasak> Is there a "I can't find X" FAQ for Oneiric?
<timfrost> urlin2u: recent announcements indicate that the 64-bit systems should now have 'built-in support' for installing 32-bit applications.  I wonder if this is intended to be a step towards getting the 32-bit compatibility libraries onto the 64-bit CD
<urlin2u> timfrost, not sure you have alink for that info.
<rbasak> urlin2u: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Beta1#Improved_handling_of_32-bit_compatibility_on_amd64_systems
<timfrost>  rbasak: that is one of the references that I have seen.  There are others in the mailing lists as well.
<urlin2u> timfrost, hard to say I never upgrade myself, it would be strange for this to be the case in this part of development, but anything is possible I guess.
<timfrost> urlin2u: I will take my original question to the development discussion mailing list, or maybe to the devel IRC channel
<timfrost>  rbasak: what is your problem?
<almoxarife> I have a suggestion, presently nautilus gksu when applied to opening a file normally opened by gedit will open said file plus an empty file, I believe its due to the %U associated with gedit.desktop as a default, this issue did not occur in 11.04, perhaps there is a simple solution?
<urlin2u> timfrost, yeah go for it. :D
<rbasak> timfrost: the one that comes to mind right now is that my laptop goes to standby on lid close. There used to be an option to disable this under power settings, but now there isn't
 * rbasak has failed to find a bug on this
<rbasak> (but I'm not sure if it's a bug or there's been a decision to move or change how this works)
<knightstalker> Just received a partial update regarding compiz,It tries to remove compiz,compiz-gnome,or even ubuntu-desktop and unity but update compiz-core and compiz-plugins-default and decoration lib
<rbasak> knightstalker: I have that too
<knightstalker> Aha,I hope this thing goes away,last time I was idiot enough to let it ruin my installation
<almoxarife> rbasak: you want the laptop lid to be ignored?
<knightstalker> Thanks rbasak,for confirming =)
<timfrost> rbasak: I am not sure either.  I don't run Ubuntu on a laptop (several desktop or tower PC models which aren't good references for behaviour of a laptop won't count here) so I can't offer any meaningful advice
<rbasak> almoxarife: yes, I do! My laptop sometimes crashes on resume from suspend, but also as a developer I often have background stuff going and network connections open that I don't want closed.
<almoxarife> rbasak: look at the last line of  /etc/UPower/UPower.conf
<rbasak> almoxarife: thanks, I'll try that. Although I do want the system to lock on lid close, it'll be a good enough workaround.
<knightstalker> Last time when I install KDE desktop on Ubuntu 11.10(I had unity and Gnome shell installed),I broke my system,any known bugs about that?
<knightstalker> I do not have more information,but the system didn't boot and the last thing on the screen was 'Checking battery state [OK]"
<huwshimi> So, after a failed upgrade I can get to a root prompt (from the recovery mode from grub) but I have no network (I chose the "root prompt with networking"). I have tried "ifup eth0" and have added "auto eth0 ... iface eth0 inet dhcp" to my /etc/network/interfaces. Any suggestions for getting it working?
<huwshimi> I'm trying to get network so I can retry a dis-upgrade
<astraljava> huwshimi: Is the driver loaded for the eth card?
<huwshimi> astraljava: hmm... I'm not sure. I guess it would be if it's showing up in "ifconfig" right?
<astraljava> huwshimi: I guess so too. Sorry, I have no idea, then.
<huwshimi> astraljava: No problems :)
<huwshimi> It's not showing an ip address though
<huwshimi> ah added a static ip
<huwshimi> can ping router but not google
<astraljava> gateway problem? or not finding the dns? What's in /etc/resolv.conf?
<huwshimi> astraljava: Nothing (well a comment)
<huwshimi> astraljava: Nevermind, just managed to get a gui and wireless :)
<astraljava> huwshimi: Sure. But I do think that you'd have needed an entry for dns server for pinging google. Tried using plain IP address?
<huwshimi> astraljava: No,
<huwshimi> astraljava: No, I didn't
<huwshimi> astraljava: Thanks heaps for your help anyway
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<knightstalker> Hey
<BluesKaj> hi knightstalker...new kernel version this morning
<knightstalker> Yeah,and now I am stuck with Partial Upgrade :p
<BluesKaj> reboot yet ?
<knightstalker> sure
<knightstalker> Rebooted once after kernel upgrade
<knightstalker> BluesKaj,did you update your apt cache?
<BluesKaj> do a dist-upgrade
<knightstalker> you don't have Partial upgrade?
<knightstalker> nah thats not smart,its going to remove unity and ubuntu-desktop to begin with
<BluesKaj> no . I usually dist-upgrade right afterwards , the kernel didn't install with plain upgrade , only after dist
<knightstalker> "Linux knightstalker 3.0.0-11-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 9 17:44:13 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux"
<knightstalker> Kernel seems to be upgraded to me
<BluesKaj> remove unity and ubuntu-desktop ..?
<knightstalker> Yeah,Synaptic says that new compiz update wants unity and ubuntu-desktop and dozen others to be removed :p
<BluesKaj> yup, looks like it is alright
<BluesKaj> hmm, so KDE does have some stability ...so far
<knightstalker> Could never try it,when I installed KDE through repositories,my system broke :(
<knightstalker> but Kubuntu from what I heard only has bluetooth issues
<BluesKaj> knightstalker, I think the bluetooth issue was fixed , but I don't use it so...
<knightstalker> ;)
<BluesKaj> my wireless KB and mouse work fine tho
<BluesKaj> <old windows guy ..KDE has amore familiar "looK"
<BluesKaj> ok, power interruption scheduled for 8AM here , so I'm going to logoff for now
<zniavre> good afternoon
<zniavre> does xfce-panel can use global menu and/or the appmenu from canonical ?
<uoou> hello. I've installed Gnome 3 in oneric nightly and whenever I reboot/log out it still logs me into Unity (auto-login) rather than remembering what I was using last. Is there a solution to this? If not, can I change the default?
<Vanillalite> Hello all! :)
<Vanillalite> Okay so I just did a reboot and after running updates yesterday and today... I now don't have regular Unity has a login option... just Unity 2d... anyone else have this issue?
<TeTeT> mvo: hi, just stumbled over this problem in oneiric:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/687595 Any way to overcome this problem with i386 vs amd64 packages yet?
<TeTeT> mvo: and welcome back, hope you had a great vacation!
<mvo> TeTeT: I think there is a pending patch for this, I will upload a new apt today that hopefully fixes it
<prod_> Hi all, I updated my system 2 days ago and since then lightdm fails to start. Anyone else getting this problem?
<prod_> boot process stops on "checking battery state"
<bullgard4> How do the DEB program packages libreoffice-core and libreoffice-core:386 differ? The associated descriptions are identical.
<astraljava> bullgard4: I don't think they should differ muchly, I'm only seeing differences in size, checksums, and the Architecture field of course.
<miles>  Hello, is there a way to allow users to login without a password in LightDM (11.10) ?
<TeTeT> miles: yes, you can most easily rip it from the live cd configuration
<sjefen6> Hi I am trying to install ubuntu-11.10-beta1-server-i386 on my Dell Optiplex GX260 and the install stops after dhcpv6 have run during regular install. Is there a bug or something?
<miles> *not* autologin ?
<TeTeT> miles: sorry, misunderstood then
<drussell> miles: take a look here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/815271
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 815271 in accountsservice (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Cannot login if user account does not have a password" [High,Fix released]
<miles> Thanks
<miles> User does have a password, though :p
<drussell> miles: so they have a password, but you don't want to use it for login?
<miles> yes.
<drussell> miles: erm... why? :o)
<miles> could do that in GDM
<miles> that's a Media-Center specific session I wish to open that way (and the password still allows to elevate rights if needed)
<drussell> miles: ah ok
<drussell> miles: I'm not aware of any way to do that currently
<drussell> miles: please raise a bug if there's not one that already describes your requirement
<miles> See that: http://productivegeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/user-password.png "don't ask for pw on login"
<miles> used to be in the user account settings
<syrinx_priest> Hi all... trying to download updates in 11.10, keep getting error message "Failed to fetch... 404 Not Found"
<syrinx_priest> Anyone else experiencing this?
<astraljava> syrinx_priest: Are you using a mirror?
<corecode> hi
<syrinx_priest> astraljava: Not that I'm aware of. Installed 11.10 in a VM and went to get updates.
<corecode> somehow in gnome forced fallback i can't disable the menu bar in gnome-terminal
<corecode> anybody seen that?
<corecode> basically the terminal is created without menu bar
<corecode> but then quickly adds the menu bar back
<syrinx_priest> Heh, and of course now it's working fine.  The power of IRC ;)  Thx
<astraljava> syrinx_priest: Finnish mirror works.
<astraljava> Oh okay. :)
<syrinx_priest> Thanks though astral!
<astraljava> NP. :)
<thotz> hello i have a sony laptop with an i3-2310M CPU. ubuntu doesn't recognize my intel graphics card.
<thotz> can somebody help me please? or is it probably a bug?
<syrinx_priest> I have a general question about 11.10 usage... if this isn't the place then I apologize, please let me know.
<syrinx_priest> When clicking the Dash and then choosing "More Apps", is a list of Apps supposed to show, as in 11.04?  Or is it supposed to remain blank until you type something in the Search box?
<thotz> i tried and it shows me apps syrinx_priest
<syrinx_priest> Ah, interesting.  Thanks for looking thotz!
<gnomie> 'more apps' is blank here too [unity2D]
<gnomie> on second look. all categories are blank. except 'find files'
<gnomie> then again, i have used 'find files' before. it be odd if it did not show cached files from previous searches [i guess].
<bullgard4> astraljava: If they did not differ, there was no need for two packages.
<gnomie> dash search isn't all that great really  :-/  looks nice and all.. but falls short in execution
<rigved> hi everyone. i am using the latest beta. i was using a app called workrave. one day it acted wierd, (the interface was blank). so, i killed it. then next day, i tried to start it again and i could not find it anywhere in the system. even software center says that there is no app named workrave. can anyone help?
<astraljava> bullgard4: Oh, hehe. :) Pardon me, I'm on an amd64 system. :D
<gnomie> so many search choices within it and yet cannot find a simple file i know exists in my /home
<gnomie> or maybe i suck at using dash search. which poses another question about actual usability
<bullgard4> astraljava: Me too.
<gnomie> for example: shouldnt thunderbird show under 'internet apps'? [regardless of whether it already shows up front]
<astraljava> bullgard4: Well then, I don't understand what you're asking. On your system, they're identical?
<bullgard4> yes.
<astraljava> size even?
<bullgard4> No.
<gnomie> whoa.. something happened. typed 'thunder..' and it got populated
<IdleOne> my guess is one is architecture independent the other is for 386
<IdleOne> but like I said I'm guessing
<IdleOne> try asking on ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> libreoffice maintainers for ubuntu ^
<bullgard4> IdleOne: I hate to subscribe to yet another mailing list just for solving a simple question. I am subscribed to ~20 Linux mailing lists.
<astraljava> Umm... if the package was arch independent, there wouldn't be packages for different archs, right?
<bullgard4> probably
 * astraljava is seriously confused now
<astraljava> At the moment, the amd64 version is 1:3.4.3-1ubuntu1, while the i386 version is 1:3.4.2-2ubuntu3.
<gnomie> i think the list should be populated with some kind of 'default' search to avoid confusion. specially in cases where new user doesnt know what to look for and is just 'exploring' the dash
<gnomie> when i press the more apps lense, am expecting to see more apps .. not a blank tab
<IdleOne> bullgard4: subscribe, get your answer, unsubscribe :)
<bullgard4> hm
<astraljava> I don't get it. How can the same package be arch independent for one arch, but not for another? By definition, that's not possible, is it?
<gnomie> perhaps thats my problem, that i look at the dash as a nautilus replacement, when it isn't. bummer. we should learn from how kde plasma for netbook does things, and apply that to the dash
<gnomie> but nuu.. there is this 'design paradigm' to cope with.. ugh
<carli2> hi. whats the new name of the volume-manager?
<carli2> i want to auto-mount my volumes on plug in a awesome session
<rigved> hi everyone. i am using the latest beta. i had installed an app called workrave. one day it's interface got stuck. then next day, the app had disappeared from my system. software center reports that the app workrave does not exist. can anyone help me?
<gnomie> fine, i was wrong. now stuff is showing up in dash with a behaviour more or less predictable [after working it a bit]. still cannot find some files though.
<charlie-tca> !workrave
<charlie-tca> rigved: I show workrave in natty, but not in oneiric today
<Pici> rigved, charlie-tca: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/workrave/+publishinghistory says it was deleted.
<charlie-tca> Wonder if that is oversight or intentional, since it was in the last three releases?
<rigved> charlie-tca, Pici: thanks!
<rigved> charlie-tca, Pici: but will removing it from the software repos also delete it from my computer?
<charlie-tca> If an update removed it, yes
<gnomie> i see workrave here in software center [about some RSI thing].. but when i go check 'more info' i get 'there is no package .. in your current software sources' .. oddly enough it shows 12 ratings though
<gnomie> so, you might need to add a repo for it(?)
<rigved> charlie-tca: oh ok. i understood now. it must have been an update.
<rigved> gnomie: yes. it was there in the beta 1 cd as well in natty. so, it has the ratings.
<Pici> Looks like the most recent version of the package in Debian would have fixed the gnome 2 applet issue :.
<Pici> :/
<Pici> http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/w/workrave/workrave_1.9.4-2/changelog
<rigved> yes, i was reading the same page. so, should i try to directly install the debian version?
<Pici> I'd bug the person who removed it from Ubuntu
<Pici> Or file a bug
<gnomie> i say softwarecenter is at fault here
<gnomie> it shows misleading info
<rigved> Pici: ok. i will file a bug.
<gnomie> makes me wonder if there are other instances of removed programs which still show up in softwarecenter
<micahg> rigved: you should just file a sync request for workrave, see requestsync in ubuntu-dev-tools
<micahg> assuming it has been ported to the new applet API
<rigved> micahg: hmmm. ok.
<jbicha> gnomie: no need to file a bug against software-center, app-install-data-ubuntu gets regenerated every so often to fix things like this
<micahg> rigved: ah, nevermind about the API, a sync request is fine
<gnomie> "program not found, but hey, it used to be good! 12 ratings averaging 4 stars!" .. hope you're right, jbicha
<jbicha> gnomie: yes, that info gets updated: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/app-install-data-ubuntu/+changelog
<gnomie> 'every so often' should change to 'more often' then
<jbicha> it's never a problem in the stable release since it's impossible to remove packages from the archives after release
<rigved> micahg: yes, i am install ubuntu-dev-tools now. i will file the sync request then.
<micahg> rigved: thanks
<rigved> micahg: :)
<gnomie> jbicha: fair enough then
<micahg> rigved: you should use -e also, it'll need a release team ACK since it's techinically a new package at this point, but that should be easy to get
<rigved> i have another problem. my mic is not working. in alsamixer, i can see that capture is set to max. in pulseaudio volume meter, i can see internal audio and monitor for internal audio in the input field. monitor for internal audio causes the output sound to get recorded; whereas internal audio does nothing. can anyone help?
<rigved> micahg: ah. ok. i will use that option.
<rigved> sorry, that is pulseaudio volume control and not pulseaudio volume meter.
<rigved> micahg: i have filed the sync request: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/848147
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 848147 in Ubuntu "FFe: Sync workrave 1.9.4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]
<Hotbird> is there a bug or is my problem? i cannot access unity, but only unity-2d. my video card has accellerated drivers fully working
<Hotbird> nvidia proprietary drivers
<Hotbird> when i launch unity session, i only have wallpaper and no panels
<Hotbird> no way to launch programs via alt-f2
<corecode> hi
<corecode> there is no opie-client/opie-server in oneiric; is that on purpose?
<winut> does wine work on kubuntu 11.10? thanks
<winut> we are trying it with the experimental 3d driver atm
<winut> but nothing happens
<corecode> i just installed oneiric
<corecode> and i could use wine
<corecode> but i just tried a simple thing
<BluesKaj> winut, the experimental driver doesn't work too well on my nvidia 8400gs , thought I'd mention that
<winut> fixed: installed user is not member of audio group = wine fails to load -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1627558 please fix
<winut> thanks Blueskaj
<FernandoMiguel> oias
<FernandoMiguel> anyone has on hand the devel ML link for the Rolling release proposal?
<jtaylor> you mean the 1 month release cycle?
<FernandoMiguel> yep
<FernandoMiguel> I'm in favor of a faster release cycle
<jtaylor> it was a bug post, you can find it in ubuntu planet
<jtaylor> bug=blog
<FernandoMiguel> but want to read if anyone addressed the support stuff
<FernandoMiguel> cause you will face other problems
<FernandoMiguel> jtaylor: I've read the blog post
<FernandoMiguel> still have a few comments to read
<FernandoMiguel> expected it to be addressed to the devel-discuss ML to at least raise awareness
<FernandoMiguel> OR ELSE its vaporade
<jtaylor> not much
<jtaylor> it was only "big" outside of ubuntu, at least thats my perception
<FernandoMiguel> FYI for others to know what I'm talking about http://netsplit.com/2011/09/08/new-ubuntu-release-process/
<jtaylor> the few reactions I saw all were along the line, the problem is true, the solution will hardly work in practice
<FernandoMiguel> it's a shame
<rww> i like all the people under the misimpression that keybuk musing about release processes means we're turning into a rolling release distro tomorrow or something
<FernandoMiguel> current cycle is PITA
<FernandoMiguel> I'm getting to the point I don't like it
<FernandoMiguel> rww: yes, a few outside devel are starting to think is was a decision
<FernandoMiguel> a big headline in a few new sites haven't helped
<rww> the blogosphere is annoying
<FernandoMiguel> ehe
<FernandoMiguel> so what most of you POV on this subject?
<FernandoMiguel> do you feel we need to be set free of the *hard* 6 month cycle?
<jtaylor> besides the problems mentioned in the post I quite like the 6 month/2year cycle
<FernandoMiguel> where actualy only a few weeks are for conding
<jtaylor> allows for having these horrobly broken pre alphas :)
<FernandoMiguel> where the pressure is to provide new features, even if unfinihed rather then fix bugs, stabilize code, and dedicate more time to a new project?
<rww> Debian does releases properly. Nobody agrees with me on this, but it's true :P
<FernandoMiguel> there are two sides here, that Mark and early founders must have addressed but probably now should be re-evaluated
<jtaylor> that seems to be a canonical management problem
<FernandoMiguel> debian has a great model
<FernandoMiguel> the need for Ubuntu to be of 6 months
<FernandoMiguel> was to get to MASS users newer versions
<rww> release the damn thing when it's ready, instead of releasing something buggy after six months so you need to wait another three months or more for all the bugs to be fixed and it's usable by non-technical users
<FernandoMiguel> while the hard date would guarantee a known date to all
<rww> s/all/enough.
<FernandoMiguel> rww: I agree with you
<FernandoMiguel> and so does the blog post
<FernandoMiguel> as do many of the commenters
<FernandoMiguel> those that don't, are the ones doing *actual* support
<FernandoMiguel> nothing can be worse then having someone call you and you have to guess which OS version / Package they have
<FernandoMiguel> the rigid *release* allows for you to control that better
<rww> Umm, no, releases in general allow you to do that. Debian's as much as Ubuntu's.
<FernandoMiguel> *but* then limits _common_ users in the seak of new features
<jtaylor> you will ahve many many clueless users of the rolling release making bug triaging harder ._.
<jtaylor> just compare the quality of ubuntu bugs compared to debian bugs
<rww> Ubuntu is Debian with version number chasing these days. It's a bit sad.
<rww> although it's always been that to an extent
<FernandoMiguel> I have to agree with mozilla and google teams on ONE thing:
<FernandoMiguel> it doesn't matter which version you have, as long as it is the latest
<FernandoMiguel> in this day and age of *instant* anything , of _Cloud_ , etc
<FernandoMiguel> what matters for most users isn't that they have a package from 2 years ago
<jtaylor> that thinking does not apply to distributions
<FernandoMiguel> and even SysAdmins that want _stable_ (which really is arcaic) server versions
<FernandoMiguel> are an ongoing minority
<FernandoMiguel> jtaylor: big question: "Why not?"
<FernandoMiguel> isn't and OS nothing more than what allows you to be connectable ?
<necreo> has the "lets update compiz and remove unity" been fixed yet?
<FernandoMiguel> to enjoy your digital life?
<jtaylor> you only need a latest browser for that
<FernandoMiguel> the OS is there just to provide HW support and ease the connection to files, memories, web, friends
<jtaylor> the whole base can be very old
<jtaylor> and that is provided via ppa's
<FernandoMiguel> jtaylor: and that's what most users do this days
<FernandoMiguel> but *we* don't give them the lastest browser even
<FernandoMiguel> keep in mind that once fta support suporting chromium
<FernandoMiguel> we will stop having updated versions. no one is picking up that.... for now
<jtaylor> and thats how its supposed to be, so far I know ppa improvments are planed (= "official" ppas)
<FernandoMiguel> ok... but why does the base need to be old?
<FernandoMiguel> why can't it be *fresh*?
<jtaylor> why does it need to be new?
<FernandoMiguel> why can't it receive updates *as soon* as they are available?
<FernandoMiguel> why can't it be monthly instead of 6 months or 2 y?
<jtaylor> because updating core packages is a huge abmount of works riddled with many many issues
<FernandoMiguel> jtaylor: newer apps bring not only fixes but also newer features
<jtaylor> and new bugs
<FernandoMiguel> jtaylor: it is only cause we are used to let them go along for very long time
<urlin2u> monthly makes no sense
<FernandoMiguel> afraid to touch them, and when we do, we have to touch  a lot of stuff
<FernandoMiguel> urlin2u: http://netsplit.com/2011/09/08/new-ubuntu-release-process/
<FernandoMiguel> jtaylor: with more rapid releases , with more packages being updated, even core packages, I believe it wouldn't be that much of a pain
<FernandoMiguel> lets go a bit back to debian
<FernandoMiguel> debian has the 4 pockets
<FernandoMiguel> stable, testing, unstable, experimental
<FernandoMiguel> for anyone that has uses testing, they know it is rather stable, with lots of new features
<urlin2u> FernandoMiguel, I looked that over at see these posts, whatever happens I will adapt to but the idea is a muse of now.
<jtaylor> yes but its also slower than ubuntu
<FernandoMiguel> but our model, even with PPAs, can't get you that
<jtaylor> many transitions are first done in ubuntu and then in debian
<FernandoMiguel> jtaylor: what is? stable releases? or experimental?
<jtaylor> as ubuntu is allowed to be broken during alphas
<jtaylor> debian should not be
<jtaylor> if it can be avoided
<FernandoMiguel> nor should we breack stables
<jtaylor> and I really like that
<FernandoMiguel> and we do... for many of them
<FernandoMiguel> I can't recall the last good stable ubuntu release
<FernandoMiguel> can you ?
<jtaylor> its my oppinion that ubuntus current model helps making debian unstable/testing so great
<FernandoMiguel> and all our devel and non lts release are unfinished
<FernandoMiguel> jtaylor: LOL but we are aimed for our own users
<FernandoMiguel> not to make Debian great
<FernandoMiguel> or maybe we are, and I was fooled
<FernandoMiguel> maybe I should go back to debian testing
<jtaylor> those goals can be archived at the same time
<FernandoMiguel> which is an idea getting stronger and stronger by the day with this so problmatic 11.10 cycle
<jtaylor> its just like the cycle before
<FernandoMiguel> only worse
<jtaylor> broken until beta
<FernandoMiguel> 11.04 was bad
<jtaylor> its working quite well now
<FernandoMiguel> my machine doesnt power off
<FernandoMiguel> haven't had that happen in any cycle before
<FernandoMiguel> has been like that for two kernels
<jtaylor> mine neither xD but hard poweroff is faster anyway
<jtaylor> blame the kernel devs for that
<FernandoMiguel> I don't want nor should blame anyone
<FernandoMiguel> I thank  them when everything actually works
<jtaylor> yes thats the better attitude
<jbicha> 11.10 won't be a bad release, 11.04 and 11.10 were a lot of work, huge transitions
<FernandoMiguel> I remember an interview to RH founder, where he said something along the lines: we make a distro with 12 ppl in our garage, and have thoughtans around the world using it.
<FernandoMiguel> I don't feel sorry for when one user says it doesn't work, I feel marvelous that it works so well for so many
<jtaylor> yes and these needed to be done to get a reasonable lts
<jbicha> you can't say 11.10 is terrible because you had some bugs a month or two before release
<FernandoMiguel> jbicha: I had to wipe and reinstall my laptop 4 times already
<ChrisGagnon> Anyone know how to enable the a11y layer in oneiric?
<FernandoMiguel> I never done that for any other cycle
<FernandoMiguel> in some I do *one*... most it goes without any wipe
<jtaylor> I did have t do that yet this cycle
<jtaylor> but 3 times last time :)
<FernandoMiguel> maybe my HW is just getting toooo old for Ubuntu lead version
<FernandoMiguel> Ubuntu is aimed to 6 months to 2y hw
<FernandoMiguel> mine is from early 2008
<jbicha> FernandoMiguel: perhaps you don't know how to safely upgrade the development releases yet
<FernandoMiguel> s/Ubuntu/newer kernel/
<FernandoMiguel> jbicha: eheh I usually do it on the day after tool chain :)
<FernandoMiguel> have been doing so since .... humm
<FernandoMiguel> 8.04 I think
<FernandoMiguel> before that would be by alpha1
<jbicha> ChrisGagnon: what exactly do you need?
<jbicha> FernandoMiguel: ok, yes there were transitions but why do you think 11.10 will be awful?
<FernandoMiguel> slow (slower then 11.04), not a good WM
<FernandoMiguel> seems to use way more ram for the same apps
<FernandoMiguel> at least browser wise, but that's third party
<ChrisGagnon> jbicha: I am trying to use accerciser to view accessibility info
<photon> what wine version will be used in 11.10?
<IdleOne> 1.2.2-0ubuntu7
<FernandoMiguel> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.2): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-0ubuntu7 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 68 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all)
<jbicha> ChrisGagnon: maybe System Settings>Universal Access>Typing>Screen keyboard would activate what's needed
<jtaylor> wine 1.3 is available in oneiric
<jtaylor> 1.3.15 currently
<FernandoMiguel> jtaylor: why is the bot wrong then ?
<jtaylor> because its looking at wine and not wine1.3
<FernandoMiguel>   Candidate: 1.2.2-0ubuntu7
<FernandoMiguel> ahhh
<FernandoMiguel>   Candidate: 1.3.15-0ubuntu6
<FernandoMiguel> !info wine1.3
<ubottu> wine1.3 (source: wine1.3): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.15-0ubuntu6 (oneiric), package size 11663 kB, installed size 98056 kB
<photon> thanks guys
<john_G> I have a question. After updating yesterday I can no longer scroll with the touchpad.
<john_G> Has the update remove a package or is a driver broken?
<FernandoMiguel> I guess we are not going to have a faster release cycle then
<blizzow> I'm getting this weird thing where update-manager lists a bunch of "office productivity suite" packages in the available updates, but they're grayed out and I can't select them for updates.  Has anyone else seen this?
<genii-around> A bunch of libreoffice packages were held back due to broken dependencies
<blizzow> john_G: I had that exact same problem.  I gave it the ol' windows try (reboot a couple of times).  That seemed to fix it.
<john_G> blizzow: already tried a couple of times but no joy yet. Just reading some wiki docs on debugging touchpad probs.
<basso> hmm
<basso> i still have vertical tearing when using gnome-shell
<basso> it works okay in unity
<basso> whæt is wræng!
<blizzow> basso, your first name wouldn't be Frank, would it?
<basso> im sorry to say no
<basso> you know a guy named frank basso? <.<
<blizzow> I wish I didn't.
<basso> frank basso from where? :O
<blizzow> So consider it a good thing that your first name isn't Frank.
<blizzow> US of A.
<basso> auch
<basso> must be a scary person
<blizzow> yes.
<basso> the evil basso from the us
<basso> he is probably a captialist
<basso> sick basterd
<astraljava> Well, if he is, he's not as famous as his north-of-the-border namesake is.
<C-S-B> Been using Oneric for a while and suspend has been broken the whole time, was hoping an update would sort this but no luck so far. Basically I'm left with a flashing cursor but ctrl+alt+F7 bring me back to the desktop login but network just stops working after that.
<astraljava> C-S-B: Have you checked for a bug report for this?
<C-S-B> Haven't seen anything after searching. Wondering if it's specific to my install...
<astraljava> C-S-B: Usually what either makes or breaks the debugging of this, is whether you use proprietary or open source graphics drivers.
<C-S-B> I'm using the intel gfx on my laptop, I pretty much dont bother with the nvidia.
<C-S-B> It appears that its network manager that falls over tbh.
<xsinick> I unbuntu ever going back to the way 10.10 is but better?
<xsinick> I this unity things sorted out?
<astraljava> Ahh... I seem to recall hearing about those problems back in the day, but thought they were all fixed releases ago.
<xsinick> I almost switch distros becuase of  ubuntu 11.04
<C-S-B> astraljava, that directed at me?
<astraljava> xsinick: Hard to say when you don't specify the "unity things". But no, ubuntu is not going the 10.10 way, if you mean GNOME2 with that. If not, please elaborate.
<astraljava> C-S-B: Yes, sorry for confusion.
<xsinick> well
<xsinick> I think  gnome got worst
<xsinick> and I understand that  Ubuntu devs want full control
<xsinick> but unity  did not seem practical at all when it comes to professional use
<C-S-B> astraljava, I had everything working fine in 11.04 so I'm sure it's possible in 11.10. I don't do gfx switching as it never worked for me so it's just onboard intel.
<xsinick> It just felt like ubuntu 10.10 gave you fully control on the way unbuntu looked and behaved
<xsinick> why change sometime everyone was happy with
<xsinick> and reinvent the whee
<xsinick> wheel for almost every release
<xsinick> Is there information online  outlining the rreson for such a drastic  change in current ubuntu?
<xsinick> I've been searching
<astraljava> xsinick: I dunno, evolution maybe? Dissatisfaction towards dominant environment is the primary reason for development in the world. But this is not the correct place for such a discussion. If you're troubled with the choice of unity, try http://unity.ubuntu.com.
<urlin2u> xsinick, yes and stop just posting your feelings this is a support channel.
<xsinick> thanks you so much
<xsinick> astraljava:  thank you
<xsinick> urlin2u: we are all humans  ( be wise)
<urlin2u> xsinick, being wise is not ranting on a support channel.
<astraljava> C-S-B: Well, between most subsequent releases, driver versions change. Also, other contributing bits of software change. If functionality is reduced, a bug is expected to be filed. Otherwise, it might go undetected. It's really hard to say what could have caused it, without debugging the environment where that happens.
<xsinick> astraljava:  I see so this new step also requires the community to send bugs and such to the dev team
<xsinick> astraljava:  it not all set in stone
<astraljava> xsinick: It appears you're not fully acknowledged by how the way of open source software works. I'm sorry, but I can't help you further, outside of strongly advising you to read up on it as a movement. You might be surprised.
<C-S-B> Any advice on submitting this but without actually having an error pop up? I have pm-suspend.log
<C-S-B> astraljava, ^
<astraljava> C-S-B: That could work, and possibly output of lspci, syslog and dmesg. But really, when you file the bug, relevant people wanting to fix it will ask for relevant information. So even if you don't attach anything, you'll be prompted for further information.
#ubuntu+1 2011-09-13
<orangey> Hello all!
<orangey> I can't get evolution to launch since I upgraded to OO
<orangey> unfortunately I can't give much more information. It starts, but the main window just doesn't display!
<fishscene> Not sure what is going on. But I was just notified of a distro upgrade in the Ubuntu beta install, but the upgrade crashes the installer. I ran "sudo update-manager -d" in terminal, last traceback was "TypeError: glib.markup_escape_text() takes at most 1 argument (2 given)"
<orangey> fishscene: same. I figured I'd just give it a day
<orangey> fishscene: do you mean a partial upgrade?
<fishscene> Yes, partial upgrade
<orangey> fishscene: if you analyze it with dist-upgrade, you'll see that it just doesn't work. probably just broken dependencies. I figured as a result of the repository not being fully updated
<orangey> fishscene: indeed. now my repository is up to date, and it's no longer an issue
<fishscene> Well it's something. I just wasn't sure if it was specific to me or a more widespread issue
<fishscene> orangey: Seems like my repo might not be up to date. I'll check back later. :) Thanks for letting me know.
<orangey> np
<corecode> did they remove opie support in the latest gnome-terminal?
<orangey> what's opie?
<BrandonBolton> Hello, is there an more simple command to update the files that sudo apt-get upgrade doesn't get? Right now I have been doing sudo apt-get install (package name) to update it.
<micahg> BrandonBolton: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BrandonBolton> micahg: Thank you, that will save me lots of time. :)
<BrandonBolton> micahg: That command just removed a lot of libreoffice stuff and never installed the newer version.
<micahg> BrandonBolton: right, that's because it's not built on i386
<micahg> I'd suggest using update-manager or the software entry in the session menu to be sure that something like this doesn't happen, it'll prompt you when you can safely upgrade these things
<BrandonBolton> micahg: Okay, I was just worried for a minute. Thank you for clearing that up.
<milaz`> micahg: can you clarify what happened to libreoffice?
<micahg> milaz`: just a build failure, will probably be addressed in the morning
<milaz`> i'm asking because i'm on amd64, and after i updated a list in update manager, it shows libreoffice packages with grayed-out checkboxes
<milaz`> micahg: thanks
<almoxarife> yeap, something not right about libreoffice updates, I had to resort to the install from the offical web page
<urlin2u> almoxarife, theory is a broken build.
<almoxarife> urlin2u: no theory, I went thru the fiasco today, broken dependencies, the update removed files but did not upgrade them
<urlin2u> isn't it just plain fun though. :D
<almoxarife> urlin2u: this is why I love crashware, it is fun
<almoxarife> 2 weeks back I think it was, suspend disappeared from gnome-shell, then it returns, life is good
<urlin2u> my unity has the cube and gnome runs nice.
<almoxarife> I can't get used to unity, shell is ok
<urlin2u> palatable with the cube, I've gotten used to it.
<urlin2u> and the left panel shrunk of course
<almoxarife> the dash on shell can use some work, those icons are nears disappeared on me, either I keep a few favorites or I can't see them
<robertzaccour> AMD Unsupported hardware watermark anyone?
<AlanBell> morning all
<AlanBell> could someone have a go at reproducing bug 848336
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 848336 in unity (Ubuntu) "screensaver is behind the unity dash so impossible to unlock" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848336
<AlanBell> click the dash, and leave it open and wait for the screen to lock
<bullgard4> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/libreoffice-base-core: "Package: libreoffice-base-core (1:3.4.3-1ubuntu1 and others) " What does here mean: "and others"?
<robertzaccour> there's a watermark in the lower right that says "AMD Unsupported hardware" any ideas?
<scarleo> Hi, trying to upgrade to 11.10 on a VB install but I always get stuck after installing libpam0g when cups is stopping/starting. It just doesn't do anything after that. Any suggestions?
<bullgard4> scarleo: VB means Virtual Basic?
<scarleo> bullgard4: no VirtualBox, but I managed to solve it, thanks anyway :)
<scarleo> bullgard4: What's Virtual BAsic?
<bullgard4> scarleo: Wikipedia will certainly tell  you.
<lucidfox> I think bullgard4 meant Visual Basic
<scarleo> bullgard4: There's no Virtual Basic on wikipedia ;)
<bullgard4> I meant Visual Basic.
<_et> how do I find the exact version number or build date of an installed daily build??
<_et> I have two machines on which daily builds are installed and I'm not able to find out which is which
<_et> please help
<scarleo> Maybe I should try to install 11.10 in Visual Basic...
<bullgard4> You better use a more careful wording to your questions here in this channel.
<scarleo> Ok, sorry, didn't intend to upset anyone
<bullgard4> _et: I only know the command '~$ uname -a'.
<AnAnt> Hello, how do I configure startup applications in Gnome3 ? I can't find it in the control center
<urlin2u> AnAnt, I use synapse which I think opens it, but here is a link. http://askubuntu.com/questions/37957/how-do-i-manage-applications-on-startup-in-gnome-3
<urlin2u> AnAnt, gnome-session-properties works in the terminala s well i believe
<urlin2u> as*
<AnAnt> urlin2u: yes, thanks
<AnAnt> urlin2u: are you using Gnome Shell ?
<tomodachi> just curious, how is performance in ubuntu+1 to ubuntu in the beta?
<urlin2u> AnAnt, yes but i'm in natty right now.
<urlin2u> tomodachi, that makes no sense.
<urlin2u> :D
<tomodachi> urlin2u: im sure you can figure out my question if you try
<vega-> i couldn't
<urlin2u> tomodachi, not for free.
<tomodachi> how is the performance in ubuntu +1 nowdays compared to ubuntu
<Rods_Tiger> using oneiric, when I insert another usb stick with some data, I can?t open it - it says I?m not authorised.
<Rods_Tiger> how can I rectify this?
<tomodachi> Rods_Tiger: do you know what filesystem the usb stick is formated with?!
<_et> bullgard4: but that is the same for any nightly build. No build date there
<bullgard4> _et: Unfortunately yes.
<Rods_Tiger> it doesn't seem to matter - any usb stick won't read
<Rods_Tiger> or even the internal hard drive, it seems!
<Rods_Tiger> in fact, any mass storage, whether internal, or usb connected, seems to be unauthorised.
<urlin2u> Rods_Tiger, are you in the guest account
<Rods_Tiger> no
<Rods_Tiger> it's a proper install, onto a usb flash drive.
<raj-darkmystery> ubuntu 10.04 unable to boot into graphical interface, no magic from nomodeset :(
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, #ubuntu
<Rods_Tiger> so I'm in am account with my own name on
<urlin2u> Rods_Tiger, full install or a live cd?
<Rods_Tiger> so I'm in an account with my own name on
<Rods_Tiger> a proper full install, with my own account with my own name
<raj-darkmystery> urlin2u, no hep here?
<Rods_Tiger> on an 8GB usb flash drive
<urlin2u> raj-darkmystery, this is the development channel #ubuntu is actually more busy and the right place. :D
<urlin2u> Rods_Tiger, full install?
<Rods_Tiger> but it won?t read anything else - other usb drives, (flash or hard drive), or even the internal
<Rods_Tiger> yes, it?s a proper full install with my own account in my own name
<Rods_Tiger> on an 8GB usb flash drive
<Rods_Tiger> in fact, I have two of them on two 8GB usb flash drives and they?re both behaving the same, unable to open another usb or internal mass storage device due to being unauthorised
<Rods_Tiger> incidentally, neither of those 8GB proper full installed flash drives fully boot - they stop at the battery testing (even on desktops) and don?t go into the gui. I have to log in as myself and type startx, then it goes ahead. Both of them do this.
<Rods_Tiger> I wonder if both situations are related?
<Mamarok> hm, the last update suggests libreoffice-help-en-gb and libreoffice-|10n-en-gb, but they seem to be mutually exclusive
<almoxarife> libreoffice dependencies were broken when I last tried to update
<bullgard4> Mamarok: My Synaptic allows me to install libreoffice-help-en-gb but does not offer libreoffice-|10n-en-gb. Did you enable an unusual repository?
<rbasak> Hmm, unity/compiz just crashed and swapped my workspaces around. Now windows can only be moved to the workspace right, even if it's the rightmost one
<Mamarok> bulldog98: no, just the default ones
<Mamarok> both are already installed, and suggested for upgrade, but if I select one the other gets removed
<bullgard4> Mamarok: Unless there are reasons, you could disable/remove libreoffice-|10n-en-gb.
<bullgard4> almoxarife: My libreoffice dependencies are not broken. (64-bit server)
<Mamarok> bullgard4: well, IU am a translater and have also other languages installed, I rather remove the help :)
<urlin2u> rbasak, compiz --replace will restart it, or a logut /
<Mamarok> found the problem, it depends on libreoffice-common which is still in the previous version, so I will wait another day
<bullgard4> Mamarok: From what language to what language do you translate in Ubuntu?
<Mamarok> bullgard4: I don't translate in Ubuntu, I translate text, de <-> fr and en ->de/fr
<bullgard4> Mamarok: I hope that you will enjoy Ubuntu, anyway.
<Mamarok> bullgard4: oh but I do, but I use Kubuntu, since it exists :)
<bullgard4> Mamarok: There is a difference between "I use Kubuntu, since it exists" and "I use Kubuntu since it exists". (*scnr*)
<urlin2u> ohh pomposity
<Mamarok> bullgard4: ditch the comma then :)
<bullgard4> :-)
<Rods_Tiger> what do I have to do to be able to read other usb flash devices?
<Rods_Tiger> how do I achieve authorisation?
<Rods_Tiger> it never used to be like this prior to oneiric.
<Laibsch> Can somebody with at least dual-head monitor setup please verify that bug 379382 affects oneiric as well?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379382 in gnome-utils "gnome-screenshot (Alt-Printscreen) black/blanks out top of windows in multi monitor xinerama" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379382
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<funtime> how can I set synergyc to start at boot time so I can use it prior to login in 11.10 ?
<justinas> Good morning!
<justinas> GNOME 3 freezes after login. What do I do to fix the issue?
<justinas> Everything seems to be loading fine and then -- bam! -- I can only move mouse cursor.
<justinas> And no controls react to it.
<justinas> Is there anyone alive here?
<justinas> Apparently, Ubuntu 11.10 is one big problem.
<justinas> Nothing works whatsoever.
<vega-> justinas: unfortunately yes
<justinas> Is this going to be fixed in a month? :-D
<vega-> who knows.. i'm a bit skeptical
<vega-> for the first time i'm thinking of skipping a release during my ubuntu years ..
<vega-> also seeing a lot of people trying out linux mint etc. or other distros
<chand> Hi
<BluesKaj> vega-, a lot of disillusioned gnome users are trying kde and finding it to their liking
<justinas> I like gnome just fine. I am a loyal user. What I don't like is that they are rushing the release.
<justinas> And the result is less than satisfactory.
<vega-> yes, many users seems to want to stick to old habits.. i'd go with unity if it only would WORK and not crash all the time and have graphics corruption and _small_ things like that
<justinas> I don't care about unity at all.
<justinas> I hate that piece of software, I hate even how it looks.
<justinas> I looks bureaucratic at best.
<justinas> And all those small shitty things like "dash", "lenses" or whatever buzzword nonsense they are spouting is simple and unardorned goobledogock.
<BluesKaj> I tried Unity ...wasn't my kind of desktop
<Pici> justinas: Mind your language here please.
<justinas> I am being considerate.
<justinas> I was talking about Unity.
<Pici> justinas: No, you're not.
<vega-> yeah.. unity seems to split opinions, i just need something to start chrome, gnome-terminal and thunderbird with :) but it actually needs to do that without crashing..
<justinas> And what is Linux Mint?
<Trewas> I thought tablets etc touchscreen devices were an important point behind design of unity, and now they require "hover" actions to even show menus, launcher or quitting a full-screen program...
<chand> On gnome-shell session i can't get windows border theme, seems to be an old metacity theme, i try gnome-tweak-tool there is not choise to choose shell theme
<vega-> http://www.linuxmint.com/, based on ubuntu.. but this is not the right channel to discuss that
<justinas> I have no doubt.
<justinas> Actually, Ubuntu is fine. Kernel usually works out of the box, xorg and nvidia work just peachy.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Discussion and support for Ubuntu Oneiric Ocelot | This channel is not a replacement for logging bugs | Release schedule: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule | Beta 1 released: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Beta1
<justinas> The problem with Ubuntu is that after each update I have to throw out like gazillion of packages that they put in their infinite wisdom.
<justinas> :-X
<Stanley00> Does anyone here feel that oneiric is "cooler" than natty on laptop?
<justinas> Yes.
<justinas> Probably kernel is better.
<Stanley00> yep, thanks justinas.
<jbicha> chand: you probably want to change Window theme to Adwaita
<jbicha> and then reload GNOME Shell by either logging out and back in or just running Alt+F2 and entering r
<BluesKaj> how long is libre-office goig to be held back ... this getting on my nerves :)
<chand> jbicha, yes, gconf key is set to Adwaita
<chand> jbicha, no theme choise in gnome tweak tool
<chand> s/choice
<jbicha> chand: shell theme is something different and you don't need it
<chand> jbicha, i will close my session, alt+f2 don't work
<chand> jbicha, thank you it's working, i used gnome-shell --replace
<justinas> Xfce4 works without so much as a hitch.
<justinas> The only problem is that it is seriously ugly.
<justinas> Practically like my life.
<AnAnt> Hello, is anyone getting a gsd-a11y-keyboard icon at the bottom of gnome-shell ?
<justinas> AnAnt: The issue is to start gnome-shell at all.
<justinas> How did you manage that?
<justinas> Because for me it freezes as soon as I log in.
<AnAnt> justinas: it doesn't freeze here
<justinas> What's your graphic card?
<justinas> Driver?
<justinas> KDE is an abomination.
<justinas> It's an overgrown behemot.
<AnAnt> justinas: sorry for late reply: i915
<ryan_> hello
<ryan_> I'm using kubuntu 11.10 and every time I check for updates I get this error https://gist.github.com/1213925
<BluesKaj> ryan_, those ppas aren't part of the regular oneiric repository , those have been added by you for downloading nondefault apps etc ...so they aren't available
<rbasak> I've just discovered xchat-indicator. It didn't automatically install during the upgrade from natty, so xchat's notification seemed broken to me. Is there a way to fix this?
<rbasak> Although I suppose xchat is only in universe.
<ryan_> BluesKaj how do I remove those ppa?
<bullgard4> What does mean "and others" in http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/libreoffice-base-core: "Package: libreoffice-base-core (1:3.4.3-1ubuntu1 and others)"?
<bjsnider> ryan_, you could remove them and their packages using ppa-purge
<bjsnider> or you could remove them in adept
<ryan_> bjsnider_, would it look like 'sudo ppa-purge oneiric/main'?
<bjsnider> ryan_, no it wouldn't. i am amazed that you have these ppa sources and you're apparently unaware of why or how they got there
<BluesKaj> ryan_,  alt+F2 , kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list.d  , then delete the 3 ppas listed there ...if you really want to get rid of them
<BluesKaj> oops ryan_ alt+F2 , kdesudo dolphin /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<froop> hi
<froop> befor oneiric when i did a right click -> open with on a file in nautilus i had a text box where i could type in the application
<froop> can i get that feature back?
<gnomie> froop: file wishlist on launchpad; oneiric is past feature freeze
<froop> damn
<froop> i thought natty was bad but oneiric just sucks
<jbicha> good luck convincing the nautilus developer that typing in an application is better
<jbicha> *developers
<gnomie> also, use the dash. once you start the app in question couple times it should start showing up as an option for 'open with other..'
<froop> thanks, but i've had it with this gnome easy peasy bull shit
<froop> i'll go with xfce from now on
<jbicha> I seem to think that xfce doesn't have a lot of options either but do what you like...
<gnomie> this is no different than how autocomplete works in browsers, where the browser predicts user input by keyword. or how email programs 'learn' what is or isn't considered spam. no one has a complaint about that ..
<gnomie> the only way to get there is by using the system. then YOUR most common tasks become the system's most common tasks. but you have to use it first though..
<gnomie> it's called 'design paradigm'
<Jcook_5xData> does anyone know if 11.10 will allow for easy icon changes
<gnomie> what's wrong with the usual way?
<Jcook_5xData> in 11.10 I do not see how to change them appearnce has no option to modify the theme
<gnomie> thought you were talking about changing file icons. i dont do theme modding anyway. that's a bad habit likely caused by boredom in my opinion
<Jcook_5xData> I meant to change the default to faenza icon theme. i mean the default is fine but I like the look of faenza
<Jcook_5xData> It use to under appearnce when you modified the theme and it not there anymore. Will a ubuntu tweaker do it?
<genii-around> Major breakage for me on the last update
<genii-around> Both nouveau and nvidia-current not working, looks like something in xserver
<IdleOne> !info ure
<ubottu> ure (source: libreoffice (1:3.4.2-2ubuntu3)): LibreOffice UNO runtime environment. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 1976 kB, installed size 7080 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 armel armhf hppa i386 ia64 mips mipsel powerpc powerpcspe ppc64 s390 s390x sparc kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 all)
<h00k> I noticed Oneiric Software Center will let you "Sync between computers." That is awesome.
<h00k> I'd love to write up a sweet post about that
<h00k> get it on Planet, etc.
<jtaylor> nice, I wonder why thats hidden in the menu
<jtaylor> no one looks in there anymore, especially since its global
<kristopher> Hey. Has anyone experienced difficulty in the 11.10 beta development with ICS - Internet Connection Sharing??? Just want to see if any of you have experienced the issue if and address it somewhere.
<kristopher> Not sure if its  a known issue or not yet. But it seems the eth0 just drops and attempts to reconnect repeatedly before it reports a bug in 11.10 when setting eth0 TO ICS
<rigved_> hi everyone. i was reading through the logs of the ubuntu app dev week on translations by dpm. i do not understand the  concept of imports and exports. specifically, i do not understand the part where your imports and exports should go to the  same branch. can anyone help?
<ChmEarl> kristopher, what shows in `iptables -L -v -t nat` ?
<ChmEarl> is there a dhcp host nearby?
<thotz> i downloaded the iso image of ubuntu oneiric and installed it today but there is only writer installed
<BluesKaj> thotz, ?
<thotz> mhm I'll try to uninstall libreoffice and then reinstall everything
<urlin2u> thotz, there were problems yesterday with a update that removed libreoffice, I would wait a day or so to see if this is changed, the daily would represent this build I believe.
<thotz> ok thank you for the information urlin2u
<urlin2u> thotz, kind of a strange glitch lol.
<lgp171188>  Hi, I just installed oneiric beta1. After the installation, I am unable to hear the audio through my laptop speakers, but if I connect my headphones, I can hear the audio. I checked the alsamixer and master, speaker are full. there is no front. What could be the issue and how to debug it?
 * AlanBell wonders if anyone has a few minutes to try and reproduce bug 848336
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 848336 in unity (Ubuntu) "screensaver is behind the unity dash so impossible to unlock" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848336
<knightstalker> Lets see
<knightstalker> "screensaver to cut in and lock the screen"
<knightstalker> ubottu,I don't have a 'screensaver' it just gets dark and then it gets locked automatically does that mean that it should be still reproduced?
<ubottu> knightstalker: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<knightstalker> ubottu,Okay :p
<knightstalker> I meant AlanBell*
<AlanBell> knightstalker: yes, that thing
<AlanBell> the type of screensaver that actually saves the screen :)
<AlanBell> so log in, click the dash button, go pour $beverage and wait for it to lock up
<AlanBell> then try and get back in
<knightstalker> AlanBell,okay,going to do that,Because Alt + Ctrl + L doesn't seem to reproduce it
<knightstalker> It starts the black screen,Then when I press something,a window opens(with my desktop as background),And I can type the pass
<knightstalker> but well,dash will not get closed
<knightstalker> AlanBell,you don't have the issue with Ctrl + Alt + L do you?
 * AlanBell tries with ctrl+alt+l
<AlanBell> seems to be different with ctrl+alt+l
<AlanBell> something is making my VM very unresponsive, but it isn't the same problem as when the screensaver naturally cuts in
<w30> knightstalker, I think you have blank screen on for so much idle time in power savings setting or screensaver setttings or somewhere ....
<w30> knightstalker, maybe suspend afer so many idle minutes
<GTRsdk> Does #ubuntu+1 close when Oneiric is released, or will it be ready for p* p*?
<Pici> for a short time, yes.
<w30> GTRsdk, they  probably go on a weekend bender
<cb___> Hey guys.
<cb___> I've just installed 11.10 on my MBP, which I have been running 11.04 until now on. Thing is, I get "firmware missing" on the wifi card, and if i use that third-party driver app, where i usually install missing drivers, no drivers appear. I thought something went wrong on the install, so i reinstalled, but the problem persisted. I have a MBP 5,5. How do i get wifi working?
<ChrisGagnon> cb___:  if you run "jockey-gtk" from the terminal, does it have any drivers you can activate?
<cb___> ChrisGagnon: nope, the list is still empty.
<cb___> ChrisGagnon: I remember seeing, on boot-up, a quick, black screen with white text, saying something like "missing firmware b43" something wifi something. That could be it right? But i wonder why its not in "jockey" in 11.10 since it has been, i believe, since 10.10, if not before.
<ChrisGagnon> cb___: What wifi card do you have?
<ChrisGagnon> cb___: broadcom?
<bjsnider> that can be checked with lspci
<bjsnider> or lsusb if it's a usb dongle
<cb___> ChrisGagnon: yes, broadcom
<cb___> ChrisGagnon: broadcom bcm4322
<cb___> ChrisGagnon: sorry the wait - had to tuck my kid in.
<bjsnider> cb___, you need bcmwl-kernel-source installed
<cb___> ChrisGagnon: will give it a try
<cb___> brb - reboot
<cb___> ChrisGagnon: Yes, that did it. Thank you
<TheEvilPhoenix> is 11.10 using gnome 3?
<TheEvilPhoenix> or is that not planned until after 11.10?
<rww> TheEvilPhoenix: yes, oneiric uses GNOME 3.
<TheEvilPhoenix> rww:  thanks.  any word yet on compatible graphics cards?
<rww> TheEvilPhoenix: Not sure what you mean. Same as any other Ubuntu release, grab a LiveUSB and try it.
<rww> Although I'm fortunate to not have to use closed-source graphics card silliness O:P
 * TheEvilPhoenix was thinking more along the lines of "Will it work on Intel Mobile Graphics" chipsets
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> it hasnt thusfar
<TheEvilPhoenix> so i was curious :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> rww:  thanks.  have a cookie.  :P
<rww> TheEvilPhoenix: grab USB stick, grab daily ISO, dd the latt... FINE
<FernandoMiguel> bRoas
<nhaines> rww: then can I have your cookie?
<FernandoMiguel> anyone used this? http://e4rat.sourceforge.net/
<danielc> Hi there, there is an issue with the mouting of the windows partition in Oneiric that seems to affect some people.
<danielc> After the upgrade to Oneiric, every boot I get prompted, saying that there is a grave error with my partition.
<danielc> I must choose to ignore, skip mounting or manually fix the problem.
<danielc> Well, there is no problem with the partition. I can mount it without problem after the boot.
<danielc> Some people confirmed the bug in the Ubuntu forum.
<danielc> And I've filled it on Bug #847465.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 847465 in mountall (Ubuntu) "ntfs partition is not mounted at boot time due to a supposedly "grave error"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/847465
<danielc> But I'm not sure if I filled the bug againt the right package (I filled against mountall). Is this right?
<jamespage> anyone having trouble getting anything other than Ubuntu 2D after upgrading today?
<tortho> Hi, have no winow frames or menu when I start ubuntu. Have to select ubuntu 2D from the login. Any hints on what can be wrong?
<tortho> ubuntu crashed so asking the question again.
<tortho> have no window decoration or menu if I log in to ubuntu. Have to choose ubuntu 2D to get them. Nvidia 3d acc drivers is in use.
<Daekdroom> tortho, wait for updates
<Daekdroom> I'm too having to use Unity-2D
<gnomie> so nice to have docky work under opensource driver; i think there is an obscure issue with switching drivers .. everyone that has switched has encountered some issue
<gnomie> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<syrinx_priests> Hi all... running 11.10 in a VBox with 3D acceleration enabled, yet I can only seem to get Unity 2D.  Is there a trick that anyone might be aware of?
<syrinx_priests> I'm choosing Unity at the login screen, but 2D is what actually loads
<gnomie> syrinx_priests: known issue; file bug or wait for next set of updates...
<syrinx_priests> Ah, okidoki.  Thank you.
<tortho> Daekdroom, It's been like this for the last 2/3 months :-)
<Daekdroom> It's been like this for a day for me.
#ubuntu+1 2011-09-14
<sjanssen> I tried upgrading from 11.04 to the development version of 11.10.  Upgrade failed in the "immediate configure" stage of some python related package
<sjanssen> so I ran update-manager -d, which offered to run a partial upgrade
<sjanssen> partial upgrade fails with: Could not calculate the upgrade, "E:Error, pkgProblemResolve::Resolve generated breaks"
<sjanssen> what's my next step?
<urlin2u> there has been a update for the last two days that removes libreoffice, not sure this is the best time to upgrade.
<sjanssen> urlin2u: wellll, I already started the upgrade
<sjanssen> I fear my system might be in an inconsistent state
<urlin2u> no back up of the original like a clone?
<sjanssen> urlin2u: nope
<sjanssen> I could always reinstall, it wouldn't necessarily be the end of the world
<robin0800> ubuntu! migration
<sjanssen> soo, any thoughts?  Even some hints on how to troubleshoot this would be great, logs I should check, etc.
<bjsnider> what command did you use originally to upgrade?
<sjanssen> bjsnider: just whatever updatemanager-d does
<sjanssen> erm, update-manager -d
<bjsnider> well, go back and run the original command, find the name of the python package and try removing it. then run the command again
<sjanssen> bjsnider: attempting to upgrade again with a partially upgraded system won't cause things to explode?
<bjsnider> well, to me, from what you've said, they've exploded already
<sjanssen> ok, explode worse :)
<bjsnider> you can check /var/log/dpkg.log too
<bjsnider> and there's /var/log/dist-upgrade with some info inside
<sjanssen> pyatspi2 is the package
<bjsnider> now, if you remove it, does it also force out anything else?
<sjanssen> yikes, it wants to take tons of stuff
<sjanssen> g++-4.5 gcc-4.1 gcc-4.5 gnome-orca libstdc++6-4.5-dev python-pyatspi
<sjanssen> oh, but then upgrade those packages
<bjsnider> that's all?
<sjanssen> bjsnider: python-pyatspi2 is not installed on my system
<sjanssen> seemingly conflicts with a package named "python-pyatspi" (ie, no 2)
<bjsnider> sjanssen, were you using any ppa's before you upgraded?
<sjanssen> bjsnider: yes
<bjsnider> any that might affect that package?
<sjanssen> not that I can tell, atspi is apparently "Assistive Technology Service Provider Interface", can't imagine that any PPA would have a special version of that
<bjsnider> are you using the gnome 3 ppa?
<sjanssen> no
<urlin2u> upgrades turn off the ppa sources, and remove some iof the apps n the process
<bjsnider> well, anyway, it is safe to remove the package and then do the upgrade
<sjanssen> ok, thanks
<Gavekort_> Hi! Does anyone have experience with the mount.ntfs skyrocketing in 11.10? It's constantly at 90% load, and it freezes my computer. It happened after this recent update.
<sjanssen> bjsnider: I think the upgrade worked.  Thank you very much for your help
 * sjanssen is rebooting, probably won't be back if everything works
<LLStarks> hi, can somebody explain multiarch to me?
<nhaines> It's like single-arch but there's more of it.
<nhaines> LLStarks: it means the packaging system is smarter about systems that support multiple architectures.
<nhaines> For example, if you're on a 64-bit Intel/AMD processor, it can also support 32-bit code.
<nhaines> So in oneiric, you can install the official Adobe Flash plugin from Canonical on a 64-bit machine.
<nhaines> Also it'll only pull in the 32-bit libraries it needs, not a huge pack in a compatibility package.
<Johnny_Giggles> I'm looking for a development platform to code Standard C on.  How's 11.10 looking for development compared to 10.04?
<nhaines> Johnny_Giggles: it's hosting Ubuntu development well.  :)
<Johnny_Giggles> okay
<Johnny_Giggles> All I'm doing is K&R exercises.  Nothing really fancy.
<nhaines> Johnny_Giggles: In that case, anyhthing should work.
<nhaines> Also pretend I didn't misspell "anything".
<Peddy> is anyone else experiencing a black boot (plymouth) screen until the login window?
<Peddy> yes, and is there a bug report?
<nn52> hey guys , how yo set up Nautilus as default menager in KDE4?
<bullgard4> What does mean "and others" in http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/libreoffice-base-core: "Package: libreoffice-base-core (1:3.4.3-1ubuntu1 and others)"?
<rww> bullgard5: that link doesn't say that, but if it did, it would mean there are multiple versions in the archive, probably because of a build failure of some sort
<TeTeT> hi, are there any other examples for multiarch support on oneiric but flashplugin?
<TeTeT> good old hello works too ;)
<nocturn> Hi all
<nocturn> How can I prevent windows from opening fullscreen by default (Chromium, Thunderbird and Firefox do this)?
<laoen> Hi! Installed oneiric on asusn55n. Install went well, looks nice. Problem is reboot ends in black screen. Must restart in recovery mode, log in in text mode, then sudo- start lightdm. Then everything seems ok.  Any ideas?
<Lynoure> nocturn: at least in KDE you can take Advanced-> Special window settings, and the Geometry: Apply initially (whatever size you want)
<nocturn> Lynoure: this behaviour is new in 11.10 AFAIK
<nocturn> So I hoped to be able to turn it off ...
<Lynoure> nocturn: I think I just told you one way to turn it off...
<nocturn> Lynoure: thanks, but I'm on Ubuntu (Gnome), not kubuntu
<Lynoure> nocturn: ah, then sorry, don't know.
<laoen> btw onieric is xubuntu
<nocturn> Anyone having problems with window focus in recent updates, and subsequent unity crashes?
<carli2> the libreoffice dependency is broken since the latest update
<dupondje> no should be fixed now ?
<carli2> and when i try to install openoffice instead, it says that it needs libreoffice
<carli2> dupondje: not solved after update+install
<carli2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/689049/ <- my sources.list
<dupondje> why would you want openoffice ?
<carli2> because libreoffice dependencies are broken
<carli2> but openoffice, too
<dupondje> libreoffice depends are fixed since this morning
<dupondje> just updated it
<carli2> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<carli2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/689058/
<carli2> i hate localization for system tools
<carli2> oder auf deutsch: voll scheiße, dass die jeden popel übersetzen müssen
<carli2> uninstall all libreoffice packages and try to reinstall
<carli2> dupondje: how long does it take to have the new deps on all mirror servers?
<carli2> ah, it works after i loaded from main server
<carli2> btw: there are bugs with gnome-terminal with resizing under awesome
<carli2> and an other bug with maximized windows and moving under awsome
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<knightstalker> Heyz,Can someone open Libreoffice and then open dash and see what happens?
<knightstalker> My dash will open in the background,and wont get on the Libreoffice
<knightstalker> and also,can someone try Libreoffice Writer's Wizards?They don't work here
<peto_> hello
<knightstalker> Hey
<peto_> where can I get the last beta (8 sep) of Oneiric?
<knightstalker> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<knightstalker> Click on Beta 1 There
<peto_> thanks
<knightstalker> And it directs you to the download links
<knightstalker> Welcome
<Pici> The last link of the topic as well.
<drussell> knightstalker: I can't reproduce your first issue, works as expected here
<knightstalker> drussell,what about second one?
<drussell> knightstalker: what wizards? I'm not familiar with them?
<peto_> but... the beta1 link links you to the September 1st instead to the more recent September 8th ¿?
<knightstalker> peto_,What I gave you is official,you can always download snapshots though
<knightstalker> Not that I recommend them
<Pici> peto_: Are you looking for a daily image?
<drussell> peto_: best to install the official beta, and update it
<drussell> peto_: as the daily images may have *issues*
<knightstalker> drussel,go to Libreoffice Writer,then File,Then wizards and click on letter for example
<drussell> knightstalker: correct, I can confirm that's not working
<drussell> knightstalker: might be this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/780399
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 780399 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Wizard doesn't run without libreoffice-java-common installed. The user should be notified to install it when running a wizard." [Medium,Triaged]
<knightstalker> drussell,oh thanks,and what about,clicking on Tools,Bibliography Database
<knightstalker> it crashes the whole libreoffice Writer here
<peto_> I see, I will download the September 1st version thanks, (I thought that all images on this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule , including September's 8, were equaly reliable
<drussell> knightstalker: ooh I was just about to type "doesn't do anything but also doesn't crash"
<drussell> knightstalker: then it crashed :o)
<knightstalker> drussell,Yayz
<knightstalker> If you are so good you'd report that,My internet sucks on sending 9 mb to Launchpad
<knightstalker> I appreciate it :P
<knightstalker> Anyways,I cant reproduce the first issue anymore
<knightstalker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/527938
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 527938 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "[upstream] Writer crashes when trying to set up Bibliography Database soffice.bin crashed with SIGABRT in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Triaged]
<drussell> knightstalker: lol ahh had done https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/849957
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 849957 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "soffice.bin crashed with SIGABRT in raise() clicking on Tools,Bibliography Database in LibreOffice writer" [Undecided,New]
<peto_> My computer runs GNU/Ubuntu 11.04.  If I run 11.10 beta 1 under Virtual Box, can I install it within the 8 GB VB gives to it ERASING ALL DISK confidently?
<peto_> letting beta 1 make the partitions?
<peto_> (virtual partitions, I suppose)
<peto_> or is it more secure making the partitions by hand within the 8 GB virtual disk?
<drussell> peto_: auto should be fine
<peto_> drussell, thank you, that seems logic
<peto_> al
<tankdriver> how can I disable the login sound? I can not find it in gnome-session-properties anymore.
<OwaisL> Okay, so this is the third time I'm typing this. :) My Skype topped working since the last update. It has some library version incompatibility.
<OwaisL> Fatal: Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x40703) with this library (version 0x40704)
<tankdriver> OwaisL: the package "skype" does not work on amd64 anymore. use "skype:i368" package.
<gnomie_> tankdriver: there is a volume control on the upper right corner of the login screen. try that already?
<gnomie_> quassel..
<tankdriver> gnomie_: yes, it worked. thank you. (the icon appeared "muted", but after increasing and decreasing volume to minimum, it was ok)
<gnomie_> tankdriver: you use quassel under gnome? how is it?
<tankdriver> it works. ^^
<gnomie_> cool
<tankdriver> indicator stuff works flawlessly too.
<gnomie_> quassel is my fav .. only second to irssi though  heh
<gnomie_> >:)
<tankdriver> .. but I miss the URL-Preview feature in oneiric
<gnomie_> :(
<gnomie_> bummer
<gnomie_> thats a handy feature for avoiding rickrolls
<gnomie_> quassel is the only one with such thing that i know of too
<OwaisL> tankdriver: I'm using skype:i386
<bjsnider> OwaisL, ldd /usr/bin/skype |grep -i Qt
<bjsnider> pasebin output
<bjsnider> you may need to sudo that command
<OwaisL> bjsnider, http://pastebin.com/FgDU5Zmn
<bjsnider> OwaisL, when was the last update?
<OwaisL> It stopped working since Sunday I guess
<OwaisL> My packages are up to date, updated them just 20 mins ago
<OwaisL> bjsnider, ^
<bjsnider> /usr/lib32/libQtDBus.so.4
<bjsnider> that is not correct
<bjsnider> i think that is the problem
<bjsnider> install libqt4-dbus:i386
<bjsnider> find out whatever package it is that's providing that file
<OwaisL> it's  already installed
<bjsnider> you might have an old ia32-libs or one from a ppa installed
<dupondje> bleh :Âs
<dupondje> seems I reported like 10 bugs the last 2 days
<dupondje> not cool :)
<bjsnider> if you look here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/i386/libqt4-dbus/filelist
<bjsnider> the correct path for that file is /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtDBus.so.4
<OwaisL> thanks bjsinder, I'll check it out and let you know
<bjsnider> you should check to make sure you have hte above file installed, track down what is providing the other version and then remove it and run sudo ldconfig afterwards
<bjsnider> pretty sure this is a consequence of the move to multiarch in oneiric
<dupondje> LANGUAGE=nl:en_AU:en
<dupondje> this changes randomly ?
<dupondje> previous boot it was chinese ...
<OwaisL> I did a "sudo dpkg -S /usr/lib32/libQtDBus.so.4" but that couldn't find the package. Just moved libQtDBus.so.4 o libQtDbus.so.4.bak and it worked
<OwaisL> djsnider, thanks a ton.
<bjsnider> it must have somehow been left over from an old ia32-libs package
<OwaisL> right
<bjsnider> i don't understnd how that could happen, but maybe an upgrade was interrupted or whatever
<OwaisL> should that not leave dpkg in broken state?
<bjsnider> well, let's say you lose electricity or something
<OwaisL> hmm, that might be the case
<bjsnider> maybe you did a manual configure/make make install on a package a while back and it put thatfile there and then you never did a make uninstall
<OwaisL> anyways, thanks for the help.
<OwaisL> yes, I was fidling around with touchegg and some other qt apps source
<OwaisL> that must be it
<bjsnider> well, you might have other issues then
<OwaisL> Got to go for dinner now. :) bye
<bjsnider> you could rebuild that software and then do a make uninstall
<OwaisL> sure, will do that.
<Uatec> hi there
<Uatec> i installed 11.10 but i can no longer find the Extra Effects option in gnome to enable fancy effects like wobbly windows, etc
<Uatec> where has this gone?
<Uatec> (using gnome classic)
<rww> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Uatec> lol, compizconfig-settings-manager just crashes
<Uatec> and simple-ccsm causes dependency breaks so i can't install it :(I
<kjeldahl`> Yeah, the situation is terrible.
<Uatec> lol
 * Uatec thinks he will wait 
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<james296> can anyone here tell me why my clock isnt showing the time at all? All its showing is the word Time
<dbmit> im having a problem installing oneiric on my pc
<dbmit> is there anyone who can help me
<james296> it seems no one here is talking today
<Exodus> dbmit, describe your problem and if someone is here and knows how to help you we will
<james296> Exodus could you help me with the problem I asked about before?
<james296> about the clock only saying the word Time instead of the actual time?
<Exodus> james296, I just got here 5min ago
<james296> ok
<Exodus> james296, clock in Unity?
<james296> I asked about it just now
<james296> yes
<dbmit> ok so i tried to install and it goes through the whole process then it gets to the point where the background is displayed but the desktop or successful install wont pop up
<Exodus> james296, maybe you have your time offset wrong
<james296> no matter what I try I cant seem to make it show the current time
<Exodus> james296, have you set your location?
<james296> it says under the Time and Date settings 3:03pm
<james296> I tried that yes
<Exodus> james296, when you check the location does it display the correct location?
<james296> no matter where I click it STILL says Time
<james296> it just says localtime and nothing is selected
<james296> but even if I select something its still the same
<dbmit> ??
<Exodus> james296, is Network Time enabled?
<james296> I guess so, the option Automatically from the Internet is enabled
<Exodus> dbmit, it's difficult to know what went wrong with just that information, could you maybe supply some log files?
<dbmit> how do i get to them?
<Exodus> james296, so you have your correct location set and the network time setting is enabled, yet it's not the correct time?
<james296> correct
<Exodus> dbmit, hmm, install logs, can't remember where they are, but check /var/log/ for that
<james296> it doesnt display any time
<james296> just the word Time
<Exodus> any time? =O
<Exodus> james296, can you supply a screenshot?
<dbmit> through the command line correct?
<james296> whats the easiest way to do that in Ubuntu?
<Exodus> just hit print screen
<Exodus> upload it to any image site
<james296> well what if I just want a screenshot of the area that the problem is at?
<Exodus> hm, edit the image than, gimp
<james296> so theres no way to crop the screen easily?
<Exodus> not from the screenshot ¬¬
<Exodus> To crop the screenshot use an image manipulation tool like GIMP
<james296> can I send you the pic?
<urlin2u> james296, select an area to grab in screenshot
<james296> did you get it?
<Exodus> Doesn't seem it's getting sent
<Exodus> Upload it somewhere, it's better for others to chip in if they have the ss too
<james296> ok, so how else can I send it to you?
<Exodus> There are several sites you can upload a pic too that provide an easy link
<james296> such as?
<Exodus> http://imgur.com/
<james296> uploading
<james296> http://imgur.com/mj6DV
<dbmit> exodus, i tried that and it says is a directory
<james296> see what I mean Exodus?
<Exodus> dbmit, /var/log/ is a directory, there are log files in there :P
<Exodus> james296, is the map not clickeable for you?
<dbmit> ok nso how do i open?
<Exodus> or the Location text input not editable?
<james296> no its clickable
<Exodus> dbmit, log files are usually just text files unless they're handled by some log file archiver and they're ziped
<james296> hold on, I'll show you
<Exodus> james296, click your location, does the text not change? (What a weird bug)
<james296> no it doesnt change
<james296> here
<james296> http://imgur.com/hkjkx
<Exodus> james296, have you updated your system?
<james296> yes as up to date as it can get
<Exodus> james296, click somewhere else, like, in Asia, does it not change the time in that window?
<james296> I just tried clicking everywhere on there, still the same thing...
<james296> are you telling me Im the only person getting this problem? does it have to do with the hardware of my computer?
<james296> I already installed the ntp package for network time or whatever it is
<Exodus> james296, pretty much, but still, lets fix it
<james296> ok
<Exodus> james296, it's already installed in Ubuntu by the ntpdate package
<james296> no, it wasnt installed
<Exodus> you should uninstall the ntp package if you installed it
<james296> I had to install it
<Exodus> ntpdate package handles that
<james296> ok hold on
<Exodus> 'ntpdate' comes with Ubuntu
<james296> ok done
<james296> still same problem
<Exodus> james296, ok, lets try manually
<james296> I did that already
<james296> nothing
<Exodus> james296, pretty much what the graphical app should do
<Exodus> what did you try?
<james296> manually
<Exodus> Define: manually
<Exodus> did you change your /etc/localtime?
<james296> I click the manually button, nothing changes
<Exodus> ahh hehe
<Exodus> no no
<Exodus> I mean do the changes from the terminal
<Exodus> Manually
<Exodus> Instead of graphically
<james296> is that really necessary?
<james296> Im a GUI kinda guy lol
<Exodus> james296, it's just 3 lines
<Exodus> james296, and since you have this weird error it's a way to fix it
<james296> well I know if I try to save changes from the root folder, I cant, because Im not a root user
<Exodus> james296, open a terminal
<Exodus> open the Unity menu and type 'term' and hit enter
<Exodus> or alt f2 and type: gnome-terminal
<james296> got that
<Exodus> ok
<Exodus> by the ss you want new york?
<james296> yes
<Exodus> type this:
<james296> so now what?
<Exodus> sudo ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/America/New_York /etc/localtime
<Exodus> well, that might give an error
<james296> it says file exists
<Exodus> sudo ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/America/New_York /etc/localtime
<Exodus> the 'f' forces the file to be overwritten
<james296> ok I did that doesnt show any output, but it still looks the same...
<james296> this is quite a challenge here isnt it?
<Exodus> ok, now type: sudo ntpdate-debian
<Exodus> now type: date
<Exodus> and copy/paste me the output
<james296> ntpdate[6268]: adjust time server 204.9.54.119 offset -0.012323 sec
<Exodus> not that output, the output from date
<Exodus> type: date
<FernandoMiguel> for those that read what I wrote about http://e4rat.sourceforge.net/ yesterdat
<Exodus> That output
<FernandoMiguel> it shaved 5 secs from the total time
<FernandoMiguel> and 10 secs from boot
<james296> Wed Sep 14 15:34:05 EDT 2011
<james296> it still says Time just so you know
<Exodus> james296, well, the time is correct at least, it's just not showing in Unity
<Exodus> everything underlying Unity is alright
<james296> right
<james296> so why is it showing just time?
<Exodus> do you have the 'indicator-datetime' package installed?
<james296> not sure
<james296> yes
<Ian_Corne>  google-talkplugin : Depends: lib32v4l-0 but it is not installable
<Ian_Corne> :(
<Koheleth> geez cant subit crashes with being asked to signup to lauanchpadn this new,
<james296> theres a ppa for that I do believe Ian
<Koheleth> Cant I give the info anon now?
<james296> so now what Exodus?
<Exodus> james296, this is your bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/804754
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 804754 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "[Oneiric] unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_date_time_unref()" [Medium,Fix released]
<Ian_Corne> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/47
<Ian_Corne> this one james296 ?
<Koheleth> Ian_Corne:  is that a bible verse!
<james296> yes
<Koheleth> :)
<Ian_Corne> what Koheleth ? :p
<james296> so what can I do Exodus?
<Koheleth> guys everytime 11.10 crashes I am asked to login to launchpad is this a new bug or comercial thing lol
<Exodus> james296, wait for the update to hit the repositories :-)
<james296> grrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Exodus> james296, you can also install gnome-shell
<Koheleth> anger gets no ne nowhere
<james296> yes I just did that, lol
<Exodus> james296, I actually use gnome-shell
<james296> yeah I used it in fedora 15
<james296> very nice
<james296> Im gonna log off and give it a shot now
<james296> bye Exodus thanks for the help
<Exodus> james296, np
<james296> Exodus
<james296> question
<james296> why is it that my status is unavailable next to my name?
<james296> in Gnome-shell
<FernandoMiguel> FYI diff speed before and after  http://bootcharts.f.bugabundo.net/
<FernandoMiguel> http://e4rat.sourceforge.net/
<james296> damn, gnome shell crashes more than Unity...
<h00k> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ianm_> new bug in Luz in Oneiric, linker errors for SDL, Gtk, seemingly everything https://bugs.launchpad.net/luz/+bug/830733 see the log file there.  ring any bells?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 830733 in Luz "Cannot build Luz on Ubuntu Oneiric" [High,Confirmed]
 * gnomie besieges you daily with unity2D! 
<trism> ianm_: quick guess looking at the build log, the libraries are listed before the code files your compiling, I don't think it will be able to resolve symbols that way with the new setup from http://wiki.debian.org/ToolChain/DSOLinking (I'm still waiting for luz to branch so I can test it)
<ianm_> trism: thanks I appreciate it!
<lusepuster> I just upgraded to Oneiric beta1, but have met a number of issues, just wanna chack if they are well known or are specific pecause of some long-forgotten tampering with my system... First: in the UNity panel, the date/time applet just says "time" instead of showing date and time? I have to open the applet menu to see anything
<trism> ianm_: yeah that seems to be it, just move *.cc in {input-manager,spectrum-analyzer}/Makefile to the start of the gcc command (I did something like: gcc -o input-manager *.cc <libs here>)
<lusepuster> Second, I only have one workspace/virtual desktop and cannot seem to create more... Is that due to the reverting to gtk-window-decorator?
<ianm_> trism: fantastic thank you so much!
<dupondje> could somebody execute 'locale -a | grep -F .utf8' and give me its output?
<urlin2u> lusepuster, you are using the virtual drivers.
<lusepuster> urlin2u, the virtual drivers for what, and how can I fix it?
<robin0800> lusepuster, go to time & date settings to add date etc. you should have four workspaces accessible from the launcher
<urlin2u> lusepuster, your in a virtual right?
<lusepuster> urlin2u, nope, it's on a partition
<urlin2u> lusepuster, I misunderstood.
<lusepuster> robin0800, I know I should, yet there's only one.
<lusepuster> robin0800, also, I already have four different locations, yet instead of saying the time in the panel it says the word "time".
<lusepuster> Also, since upgrade to Oneiric, Banshee crashes when I open it...
<robin0800> lusepuster, well there's something wrong afraid I can't help
<dupondje> could somebody execute 'locale -a | grep -F .utf8' and give me its output?
<IdleOne> !notunity | famine_
<ubottu> famine_: To use GNOME Shell on Oneiric, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place a new entry in the Sessions dropdown on the login window.
<famine_> another question....how do I stop using GDM or whatever? i want to boot into a console not a graphic enviroment
<IdleOne> !nox
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<famine_> okay...where is the grub.conf located? its not in /boot/grub/
<famine_> this is my first run with ubuntu, always used gentoo before
<IdleOne> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jtaylor> famine_: there is no grub.conf anymore I thing, grub2 config is in /etc/grub.d/
<IdleOne> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<famine_> okay, lets see how this is now. thanks brb
 * psusi wonders why the other distros have yet to move to grub2
<psusi> it's like still using LILO...
<famine> are there any gnome themes anywhere in apt?  i want to the close program/minimize/maximize on the right hand size instead of left (in gome3)
<TheSimkin> apt-cache search gnome theme
<robin0800> famine, in gnome shell they are on the right I think and the left in unity
<famine> im in gnome shell
<famine> they are on left
<famine> same as unity
<famine> hmmm, changing the theme doesnt change where the buttons
<famine> are
<TheSimkin> famine: are you knew to linux?
<TheSimkin> new even
<robin0800> famine, you can install gnome-standard themes plus others are in the software centre
<famine> no im new to ubuntu
<famine> i used gentoo for years
<famine> never used unity/gnome3 or apt before
<IdleOne> famine: you might want to give a quick read to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<famine> ya I understand the basics, im just finding it frustrating for the little stuff...like getting these damn close/minimize/maximize icons on the right instead of the left
<IdleOne> !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more informationand workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<IdleOne> not sure if that still applies
<IdleOne> least not since. I could be wrong
<IdleOne> 11.04
<TheSimkin> famine: ahh, i was going to recommend kde but if you used gentoo i am sure you are alrady familiar with kde.
<TheSimkin> <3 gentoo and kde.
<TheSimkin> the only distros i use any more.
<TheSimkin> gentoo and ubuntu!
<famine> i prefer gnome over kde
<famine> i like e17 too
<TheSimkin> i did for a little bit
<famine> but im most productive on a gnome2 desktop
<TheSimkin> when 4.x just came out
<TheSimkin> it was AWFUL
<TheSimkin> but 4.7.1 is almost where 3.5.10 was
<famine> ya I dunno, it doesnt matter what theme I select, the buttons are always on the right hand side
<famine> ahhh
<famine> got it
<famine> nice
<almoxarife> having dependency issues with googletalk plugin amd64, anyone else?
<famine_> okay, another question, how can I install an older version of firefox? i need a firefox 3.x for quakelive plugin
<BluesKaj> so what is the flash fix now that the seven machines ppa is nmo longer valid
<BluesKaj> no longer valid
<nhaines> what did the seven machines PPA do?
<BluesKaj> the ppa key is no longer working
<BluesKaj> qand flash is no longer working
<nhaines> What's wrong with the Ubuntu or the Canonical repo?
<BluesKaj> dunno , haven't tried it yet
#ubuntu+1 2011-09-15
<urlin2u> BluesKaj, not sure but if you have the multiarch on I think the 32 bit should run, just guessing here.
<BluesKaj> fqalse alarm, I haven't been around today ...just installed flash off the repos ..works now
<BluesKaj> sorry about that I should have checked first
<BluesKaj> okm...later
<urlin2u> BluesKaj, that a 64 bit?
<BluesKaj> yup
<urlin2u> BluesKaj, thanks take it easy
<MnFisherman> hi, i have AMD/ATI drivers installed an they dont work with gnome shell but work fine with Unity.
<MnFisherman> hi, i have AMD/ATI drivers installed an they dont work with gnome shell but work fine with Unity.
<urlin2u> MnFisherman, did you install a driver in Natty, or other stuff?
<MnFisherman> on 11.10
<MnFisherman> the closed driver messes up gnome3
<urlin2u> MnFisherman, looked on the web not much exacting info, I just wondered if what makes that set work in natty might transfer to oneric, sounds like no as far as the closed driver.
<MnFisherman> was wondering mabye the open one may work
<urlin2u> I have ati but not amd the ubuntu provided work.
<MnFisherman> aww the default ackage
<MnFisherman> p
<MnFisherman> urlin2u, so youron 11.10 and the ubuntu open driver works fine with gnome3?
<urlin2u> yeah here is my card,  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<urlin2u> netbook
<urlin2u> I think that is ati.
<MnFisherman> i have a ATi HD Radeon
<MnFisherman> where talking diff manufactures
<urlin2u> a channel ##hardware   probably
<MnFisherman> nono
<MnFisherman> this chan is fine for trouble shooting Oneiric, its whats its for
<urlin2u> I recognize not the same manufacturer, and this is a weak area for me so others will be better, if it was me, and I knew the process of loading drives I would try the open and see.
<famine> im on a laptop, when I close my lid the laptop goes into sleep...i dont want to it too....how can I set this up?
<famine> anyone?
<MnFisherman> bug reported in launchpad.net #1	Microsoft has a majority market share	—	In Progress	Critical	3 hours ago
<MnFisherman> haha
<famine> like, im going to have to get rid of 11.10
<famine> if I cant get it not go into sleep when I close my laptops lid
<famine> okay found it....gnome-tweak-tool
<famine> or application ----> other ---> advanced settings
<timothy> Hello
<timothy> after a set of updates i noticed that the golden compiz snap was removed! yay
<nathanel> hello all! I am looking for a way to override the default cpu governor on my laptop and force powersave on system start.. anyone knows how to on oneiric?
<nathanel> hello all! I am looking for a way to override the default cpu governor on my laptop and force powersave on system start.. anyone knows how to on oneiric?
<urlin2u> nathanel, the ppa has oneiric and you can click for what you want .
<urlin2u> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/tag/cpu-frequency-scaling-applet-ubuntu-natty
<nathanel> i have the cpufreq-indicator
<nathanel> i want the system to overrride the default on startup..
<urlin2u> not sure there.
<ChmEarl> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<nathanel> i have to force input of powersave to the file on startup?
<nathanel> and where can i add such command to be loaded automatically.. i know it would have to be some kind of init no?
<escott>  nathanel rc.local
<nathanel> located at?
<escott> nathanel, /etc/rc.local
<nathanel> ok
<nathanel> but to be even more thorough with the issue.. where is the actual system default located?
<nathanel> where does the value originate from ?
<escott> nathanel, its compiled into the kernel as a kbuild option
<nathanel> ah
<nathanel> so its the mainstream default then.. got it :)
<timothy> ubuntu 11.10 beta 1 worsened
<nathanel> thanks for the help
<nathanel> gonna try it now..  rebooting
<nathanel> back
<nathanel> the rc.local input didnt work... still stuck on ondemand
<escott> nathanel, you may need to call update-rc.d after modifying rc.local
<escott> nathanel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RcLocalHowto
<nathanel> ah.. oops
<nathanel> thanks for the link
<nathanel> hello again... the rc.local works on startup but the system then reverts automatically to ondemand.. WTF?
<nathanel> help?
<gnomie> it could be handy to have a simple terminal session as login option [no X]
<gnomie> i think i'd like sidepanel icons to be backlit only if the app it points to is running
<gnomie> i keep thinking it used to be like that at first
<gnomie> beta2 will be out in week or so.. sigh
<famine> is there a way to get apt-get to give you more information? like in gentoo when you install a package you can see where files go, and also what the executable is named
<famine> like say I install eterm....how am i suppose to know that the executable is "Eterm" with a capital (i already knew that)
<maxagaz> hi
<maxagaz> are we gonna have a big battle between unity and gnome shell in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<micahg> maxagaz: they're both available
<maxagaz> there a version of oneiric especially for mac ?
<sre> hi. I am running Ubuntu 11.10 Beta1 and recently I noticed that the Ubuntu normal login isn't presented as a choice for login. I have Gnome shell (with and without effects and recovery), and Ubuntu 2D. I use the fglrx driver which seems to work fairly ok. Anyone have a suggestion on what packages I should try to reinstall to get Unity reinstalled ?
<sre> sorry-- copy paste didn't work
<sre> I am not quite sure when this issue occurred but after computer boot and login screen is presented I only see Gnome Shell (with and without effects, and recovery) and Ubuntu (Unity 2d).  Any suggestion on what packages I should try reinstalling to get the normal Ubuntu choice for login ?
<urlin2u> sre, look in additional drivers it sounds like your missing a graphics driver.
<zetsu> hello
<sre> urlin2u, ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver seem to be enabled and currently in use.
<zetsu> Vmware Workstastion Problem With ubuntu 11.10  ican't compile
<urlin2u> sre, not an area of expertise for me have you rebooted since they were installed ethier by you or the computer didi it.
<urlin2u> zetsu, have you checked out virtualbox, its a bit easier to set up?
<sre> urlin2u, indeed. Ubuntu+1 need a reboot regularly on my computer. I could try to install the driver manually
<spY|da> hi
<sre> zetzu, or maybe downgrade your kernel and kernel source to a supported version.
<chakra888> exit
<remoteCTRL> hi guys!
<remoteCTRL> i got a few questions about unity
<remoteCTRL> like
<gaelfx> I was trying to use the remote desktop viewer, but when I connected, the picture was tiny, so tiny as to be unusable, and switching to fullscreen simply caused the same size desktop to be shown with a lot of gray around it, is there a way to fix that?
<remoteCTRL> what desktop am i gonna use if ubuntu, as it happens, does not support an intel ign integrated graphics card and has therefore no 3d support?
<gaelfx> Unity 2D :D
<remoteCTRL> that exists?
<remoteCTRL> what is actually the difference between unity and gnome 3? to me that all looks somewhat the same?
<gaelfx> yes, Unity 2D actually exists, it's the fallback interface for machines without 3d support
<gaelfx> if you want to see Gnome 3, you can select a gnome 3 session at login, I believe
<gaelfx> also, Gnome 3 by default has a visible workspace switcher whenever you open up the file/application browser, and some other default applets that don't seem to be in unity
<gaelfx> if you really want to see the differences, you should try installing gnome 3 on an arch setup and you will see how gnome 3 differs (I personally think it looks a little better, especially the default background)
<remoteCTRL> gaelfx: mhm thanks for the info. now i only gotta figure out how to use this stuff, cos up to now unity appears to me to be nothing more than a  avant window navigator with way less features...
<gaelfx> Really? When was the last time you used AWN? Cause last time I used it, I found it to be rather scant
<gaelfx> anyways, yes, Unity takes a lot of getting used to, as does gnome 3, but in some ways it is a little more user friendly I think, so long as you know the name of the app you want, it's pretty quick finding it
<gaelfx> windowsbutton+<searchstring>=app access :D
<gaelfx> is there no battery applet? I'd like to know how my battery is doing :S
<francis> I am using ubuntu 11.10 beta downloaded from daily build of 9/9/2011 everything is working well except streaming web radio.
<francis> I need help to resolve this issue
<cnz> I just graded to 11.10 and after wards I can't seem to get my usb drive to mount
<cnz> and it doesn't auto mount anymore on boot
<rigved> cnz: it seems that not many people are online right now. try asking your question again at a later time.
<gaelfx> cnz: why do you need the USB to mount at boot? Also, does it show up in lsusb?
<cnz> gaelfx: because I like it to automount on boot
<cnz> and yes it does show up in lsusb
<francis> cnz: does your usb show up at all? can you access it even i it does not auto mount?
<cnz> francis: how can it be accessed if it's not mounted?
<cwillu_at_work> cnz, it should appear in the relevant menus, clicking on it should mount it
<cwillu_at_work> (i.e., in the sidebar)
<francis> open the home button and see if its there
<cnz> cwillu_at_work: yeah, after the upgrade to 11.10 its no longer on the sidebar
<cwillu_at_work> cnz, it's not in your fstab is it?
<cnz> ok it won't mount because of permission
<cnz> it shows up in home folder
<cnz> when I click it says unable to mount not authorized
<rigved> cnz: can you confirm that the usb is not listed in /etc/fstab?
<cnz> rigved: it's not in there
<cnz> just sda1 and sda5
<gaelfx> is there any way to get battery info in the top panel?
<gaelfx> I can see it in power settings, but not on the panel
<rigved> cnz: are you able to mount it via the terminal commandline?
<cnz> rigved: http://pastebin.com/kWg3yJxL
<rigved> cnz: ok. so, try putting this in a windows machine. then, you should get the 'Scan and fix problems' dialog automatically. i do not know how to do this in ubuntu but if it's a windows-based fs (like NTFS), it is best to be done in windows itself.
<cnz> ok
<cnz> rigved: I did what you suggested
<cnz> and it wiped the fucking drive
<dsdale> anyone know how to disable multiarch on kubuntu?
<remoteCTRL> gaelfx: well as said i guess i need to watch some utube vids forst in order to figure it out :D
<rigved> cnz: did you format the drive? did the dialog say 'Scan and Fix' for filesystem errors or did it say format drive?
<knightstalker> Did anyone try Xfce/Lxde using their desktop package on Ubuntu?
<knightstalker> Did it work?Last time I tried to install kubuntu-desktop,my Ubuntu died
<knightstalker> Want to know if Xfce/Lxde has the same issue(I am really interested in them)
<psyke> hello, sorry to bother you guys, I was just wondering what should I know before upgrading to 11.10 when the time comes. what I mean to say is that I've customized my classic gnome a lot. will it get overwritten by new settings in 11.10? apart from this is anything else I should expect to fix?
<coz_> psyke,  come to think of it,, I am not sure "classic" gnome is in 11.10, but  stick around here to be sure
<coz_> psyke,  i do know gnome3 is available on the next release
<psyke> by classic gnome I mean the 2.32.1 version that can be selected through the login screen
<psyke> and by upgrading to the next release, will it get uninstalled?
<psyke> i'm totally unfamiliar with the upgrade process
<drussell> psyke: yeah, there is no gnome 2.x available in 11.10, the upgrade process will ask you to confirm removing those packages
<vega-> coz_: gnome3 is available, so you do not need to use unity??
<coz_> vega-,  I believe that is correct
<coz_> vega-,  and if you like compiz  you will have to set gnome3 to "fallback" mode  to use it
<psyke> drussell: thanks. i'm sure this sounds stupid but will I be required to remove other applications besides gnome2?
<coz_> unlikely
<coz_> psyke,  newer versions of the software might be available however,,
<drussell> psyke: there's always a few packages that are superceded by different packages
<drussell> psyke: but the upgrade process is usually pretty smart and lets you know what its changing
<psyke> oh, that's what I wanted to know
<drussell> psyke: but as always with upgrades... backup first ;o)
<psyke> any pointers/guides on that?
<coz_> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<psyke> bam! :D thanks
<drussell> coz_: heh nice :o)
<coz_> psyke,  save the files you need ,, txt  photos etc
<coz_> psyke,  pretty typical stuff,,  software however , let the upgrade process  do that,, in all honesty,, I prefer to suggest clean installs over upgrades
<psyke> I remember that I messed up my system for good when upgrading from or to hardy back in the days
<psyke> switched to windows and never came back
<coz_> psyke,   upgrades are consistently inconsistent
<psyke> now I'll give this another chance :)
<brick> hi
<drussell> lo
<psyke> thanks for the tips guys
<coz_> psyke,   no need to "give up" any OS  ,, use what you need when you need it
<tantris> Hi, I have trouble syncing my contacts with ubuntuone in oneiric beta 1, the contacst list in evolution is empty
<brick> i have a problem with the latest beta, sometimes windows on the desktop become unresponsive, i cannot close them or refocus them using the launcher panel#
<brick> is there a solution about this?
<drussell> brick: fully updated? and what graphics are you using?
<brick> drussell: fully upgraded, nvidia restricted drivers
<drussell> brick: not seen anything like that I'm afraid... but all my systems are intel gfx
<drussell> brick: someone else might comment
<brick> okay, thanks
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<vega-> quite confused about the relationship between gnome3, unity and gnome shell .. do they have anything to do with each other?
<XGaryG> Has the problem with Ubuntu One syncing in Ubuntu beta 11.10 been fixed?
<drussell> vega-: in a nutshell (and with slight inconsistencies) Gnome3 could be seen as the underlying libraries, with Gnome Shell and Unity being competing user experiences on top of Gnome3
<drussell> vega-: it's not quite that simple, but that's a reasonable 1 line explanation imho
<vega-> drussell: ok thanks.. i think i'll give gnome shell a try in virtualbox
<drussell> vega-: np
<vega-> hmm, beta1 installation "introduction slides" say evolution mail is included.. i thought thunderbird was the default mail app for 11.10 ?
<tantris> Hmm are the ubuntu one servers down for sync? I get db_not_found,https://couchdb.one.ubuntu.com/...?
<knightstalker> vega-,Introduction Slides are not updates
<knightstalker> updated*
<knightstalker> They are Introduction Slides from Natty,notice the Natty Narwhal logo
<vega-> ah ok
<remoteCTRL> please correct me if i am wrong but from what i can see there will be no gnome3 in ubuntu, right?
<remoteCTRL> there will only be unity
<knightstalker> It will be only available in repositories
<knightstalker> But preinstalled?No
<remoteCTRL> unity somewhat looks like gnome 3, fells like gnome 3 but can do half of the things gnome 3 can
<knightstalker> If you are interested,install gnome-shell from Ubuntu Software Center
<remoteCTRL> knightstalker: you cannot
<knightstalker> You can,I did
<remoteCTRL> they took the gnome-shell out of the repos
<tantris> is ubuntu one already supported in oneiric?
<remoteCTRL> nope you cannot
<knightstalker> remoteCTRL:did they do it just now?
<remoteCTRL> just about, yep...
<remoteCTRL> disappointing i have to say...
<knightstalker> Then I don't really know,I installed it when it was in the repos
<remoteCTRL> and according to some post that i found mark shuttleworth musta had some beef with the gnome dudes
<vega-> oh?
<remoteCTRL> now there will be no gnome 3 in ubuntu from what i know
<knightstalker> remoteCTRL:They rejected Canonical's help
<remoteCTRL> just you imagine
<remoteCTRL> this is all sick imho
<knightstalker> but actually,in his blog,he actually celebrated porting gnome-shell to ubuntu
<remoteCTRL> we are a university institute with some 40ppl and absofrekinlutely nobody can stand the unity desktop
<knightstalker> I am updating my repository's cache,lets see what happens,my internet is a bit slow
<remoteCTRL> so it looks like we are switching to fedora -.-
<vega-> ok, beta1 installed, logged in and opened a terminal: "sorry unity 2d panel closed unexpectedly"
<remoteCTRL> he did?
<remoteCTRL> vega-: rofl...
<knightstalker> remoteCTRL:sure
<knightstalker> let me give you the URL
<remoteCTRL> ya please
<knightstalker> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/669
<knightstalker> remoteCTRL:hmm:
<knightstalker> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/gnome-shell
<knightstalker> Ubuntu Packages report that gnome-shell still exists on universe repository
<remoteCTRL> interesting...
<remoteCTRL> i dont get it
<remoteCTRL> its all confusing
<remoteCTRL> and on top of that i just ruined something in compiz causing it to switch wievports and apps in decades...
<remoteCTRL> meaning it takes like for ever, superslow animation :D
 * knightstalker has no idea about compiz :(,sowwy!
<knightstalker> last time I just purged stuff and reinstalled them... :p
<remoteCTRL> hehehe
<remoteCTRL> hell yeah.... me luuuvs it...
<knightstalker> remoteCTRL:check your APT list
<knightstalker> 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/universe i386 Packages
<knightstalker> After a full cache update
<knightstalker> gnome-shell is intact
<remoteCTRL> knightstalker: i am still on natty i am just doing my homework for the release upgrade...
<knightstalker> Ohh...
<remoteCTRL> out professors wont like it...
<knightstalker> Then thats why
<knightstalker> Natty's gnome-shell is either very old,or not gnome-shell as we know it at all
<remoteCTRL> it used to be there in natty but they took it out i dummo why
<remoteCTRL> well it basically has the same version number as the one required by gnome3 so i dont get it at all...
<knightstalker> remoteCTRL:Not sure,but I am almost certain that there are some experimental ways to install it
<knightstalker> like PPA's
<knightstalker> PPAs*
<remoteCTRL> can be...
<remoteCTRL> for now i need to get my compiz fixed cos this is seriously annoying :D
<knightstalker> lol,sure
<knightstalker> Itake a look at versions till you get that fixed
<knightstalker> version 3.1.90.1-0ubuntu4 is in Oneiric,yeah,can't see Natty,but next in line is 2.31.5 on Maverick
<knightstalker> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell
<knightstalker> Take a look yourself when you have time,Its available on Oneiric/Maverick/Lucid
<knightstalker> but Maverick/Lucid edition is ancient
<knightstalker> More then 46 weeks old,while Oneiric's Gnome-shell was uploaded 6 days ago
<vega-> ok, beta updated with latest updates, gnome-shell installed.. now what? how do i choose it at login
<vega-> i have "gnome", "ubuntu" and "ubuntu 2d" choices ... is it "gnome"?
<knightstalker> Yes
<vega-> ok
<vega-> "failed to load session "gnome""  .. and then there's a "log out" button below
<vega-> fail, should i say..
<knightstalker> Hmm,you have your Graphic Driver installed?
<vega-> hmm, don't know, just installed beta1, card is nvidia
<vega-> i should install propr. drivers?
<knightstalker> Hmm,I didn't need them...
<remoteCTRL> vega-: hold it right there!
<vega-> ..
<remoteCTRL> dpkg -l "*nvidia*" says what?
<remoteCTRL> oh so you never have actually been on the desktop?
<vega-> i just installed this in virtualbox
<vega-> completely fresh
<remoteCTRL> i see... in that case there is no nvidia driver running
<vega-> run dist-upgrade after beta1 .iso was installed
<remoteCTRL> mhm
<vega-> actually now it says new drivers available
<remoteCTRL> so there you go! :)
<vega-> let's see what happens.. although have to go for now
<knightstalker> Pfft,"WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!"
<knightstalker> I am just doing an apt-get upgrade :p
<knightstalker> apt-get update might fix it or not?,I am updating using official ubuntu repositories
<remoteCTRL> well sry guys but i gotta run for the bus
<remoteCTRL> cay soon:)
<famine> how do I start compiz
<famine> im in gnome3
<famine> and type compiz --replace
<famine> it doesnt seem to work
<bullgard4> Is the java runtime environment version 1.6.0_23 the correct one for Oneiric?
<zniavre> famine,  using 'fusion-icon' ?
<zniavre> caramba ...
<rigved> hi everyone. in lucid, when i would right click on a folder that was synced on ubuntu one, i would get an option to "Publish via Ubuntu One". in oneiric, i cannot see this option even though the files are synced properly.
<rigved> bullgard4: it seems that it is. even i have the same version.
<bullgard4> rigved: Thank you very much for your help.
<rigved> bullgard4: you are welcome
<jeblad> Tried to upgrade to 11.10 on a netbook Acer One (A110 I guess) and it hangs on download for xserver and it seems like it is related to radeon
<jeblad> (just copy pasting from the main channel)
<jeblad> The error message is "Failed to fetch blablabla Connection failed"
<jeblad> the url generated is simply wrong, the roor dir at that server does not exist
<famine> how can I have mutter start with gnome3?
<jeffrash> When is the 11.10 Beta 2 release?
<jeffrash> Nevermind, I found it
<jeffrash> September 22nd, 2011 - Beta 2 release
<jeffrash> October 13th, 2011 - Final release of Ubuntu 11.10
<famine> can someone tell me how to add mutter to my startup in gnome3/ubuntu? im new to graphical logins and ubuntu (used to use gentoo) in gentoo id just add 'exec mutter' to my .xinitrc
<famine> how is this done in gnome3?
<rigved> famine: you can ask again later when there are more people around who can help.
<famine> it seems like a simple question
<famine> i just need to add mutter to startup
<jeffrash> famine_, gnome-session-properties
<IdleOne> guessing here but install mutter then sudo dpkg-reconfigure mutter
<famine> naw, had to create a file in ~/.config/autostart
<jeffrash> can't you just add it into the list via "gnome-session-properties"?
<jeffrash> That's were I setup autostart for everything
<famine> ahhh
<famine> yeah
<famine> that would work too
<famine> making a file in ,config/autostart is the manual way of adding stuff to gnome-session-properties
<famine> i didnt know about gnome-session-properties untill you mentioned it though :)
<t0m_> hi I have just done an upgrade oneiric beta from natty. I think my user is now no longer the administrator and was wondering if there had been a change in the group used
<famine> another question, is there a control panel for mutter? or somewhere where I can see all the effects that mutter can do and how to do them
<BluesKaj> hmm, suddenly cdrom won't mount ..."mount: can't find /dev/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab" , I thought there was no longer any need for it to be listed , any suggestions
<jeffrash> famine, is motter the keyboard shortcut utility?
<jeffrash> famine, mutter
<jeffrash> famine, check "gnome-control-center" under keyboard
<jeffrash> famine, sorry I don't think my suggestion is right
<jeffrash> not sure what mutter is
<Ian_Corne> mutter is like compiz and metacity
<Ian_Corne> !info mutter
<ubottu> mutter (source: mutter): lightweight GTK+ window manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.1.90.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 36 kB, installed size 392 kB
<blizzow> okay, I'm getting tired of having my windows stop responding.  I have to open a new terminal and click xkill on windows after a while.  The programs look okay in top.  It's like the Window manager is just pooping the bed.
<blizzow> Has anyone seen this behaviour?
<Jcook_5xData> I need some help I am unable to mount  any ext device like dvd and usb I check group(term) I am part of the plugdev I am not sure what wrong
<Jcook_5xData> blizzow, yup, I think it a compiz thing. compiz is very crashy for me as well
<genii-around> Trying to remove kde-zeroconf wants to also remove kubuntu-desktop
<Jcook_5xData> genii-around, kubuntu-desktop is a meta-package it should be safe to remove. I do it all the time when remove gwibber on ubuntu
<gnomie> ^
<gnomie> but, check for other dependencies listed in that removal though.. if any
<Jcook_5xData> genii-around, I not sure why you want to remove zeroconf it configure networking
<Jcook_5xData> genii-around, http://www.zeroconf.org/
<Jcook_5xData> :) now if someone can help figure out my ext drive not mounting :P
<maxagaz> hi
<Jcook_5xData> hi
<maxagaz> I've installed oneiric in a virtual box and I can't switch to gnome shell (the deb is installed)
<maxagaz> at the login screen, I can chose gnome, ubuntu, ubuntu 2D, that's it
<Jcook_5xData> click the gear at the login screen and choose gnome
<maxagaz> when I chose gnome, I get an error message
<maxagaz> and it goes back to the login screen
<maxagaz> Failed to load sessions "gnome"
<Jcook_5xData> you are using 11.10 right
<maxagaz> yes
<Jcook_5xData> if so go to term and type 'sudo apt-get instal gnome-shell'
<genii-around> Jcook_5xData: Because it interferes with my routing
<Jcook_5xData> sound like you are missing the gnome 3 theme
<Jcook_5xData> genii-around, just checking :)
<maxagaz> Jcook_5xData, I did sudo apt-get instal gnome-shell already
<blizzow> I want to change the window manager to focus on the window where the mouse is but not raise the window.  How do I do this in Unity?
<Jcook_5xData> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell --reinstall I have install more then once on 11.10 so I know it work I did get this problem on 11
<blizzow> I went into the settings and all I could find was a background manager and themes manager.  I went into the mouse settings and it's not there either.
<Jcook_5xData> .04 using ppa
<Jcook_5xData> blizzow, I think you need ubuntu-tweak < be careful I not sure how much is update to 11.10 yet - or see if you can find the setting in gconf-editor
<maxagaz> it's a good thing that we can now switch easily between unity and gnome shell
<maxagaz> and gnome 2
<maxagaz> not gnome2 ?
<rww> Ubuntu oneiric uses GNOME 3, not GNOME 2.
<rww> Notably, this also means that gconf-editor is mostly useless.
<rww> !notunity
<ubottu> To use GNOME Shell on Oneiric, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place a new entry in the Sessions dropdown on the login window.
 * gnomie ponders about some folk having 'gnome' as a login option..; certainly not a default option on 11.10
<maxagaz> it's a pity to have unity and gnome shell, I really don't understand why canonical did unity instead of working on gnome shell
<maxagaz> at last, one will disappear for the other
<jakemp> How do I change unity back to only alt tabbing within its viewport/virtual desktop
<Jcook_5xData> anyone else have the problem where they can not mount ext media? I get "Not Authorized" when trying to mount/ access but dvd and usb
<gnomie> Jcook_5xData: tried sudo nautilus and see if you can get?
<maxagaz> and I don't unity can win in front of gnome shell which is supported by a larger community
<jakemp> also, compiz seems to be crashing at the drop of a hat this last week.
<Jcook_5xData> I can install  programs & use sudo. also the unlock on my user info page is grayed out
<gnomie> maxagaz: understanding or not, unity is whats up. disliking it is not going to make it go away. beta2 out in about a week from now.
<Jcook_5xData> gnomie, when I do my usb does not even show up
<gnomie> :-/
<Jcook_5xData> under me it does
<gnomie> looks like you need to investigate what's happening with your user/group permissions
<gnomie> but you already know that
<Jcook_5xData> yea I look at my group file in /etc/group and compared it to another box that is fine all the group I need to be are part of are the same
<gnomie> Jcook_5xData: not a fix but if you in need access to info, you can try mounting your media using livecd
<jakemp> =/ I lost my unity bars.
<gnomie> !reset
<Ian_Corne> jakemp: check ccsm and see if the unity plugin is enabled
<Ian_Corne> gnomie: that doesn't help I think
<gnomie> why not
<imnichol> Libreoffice keeps crashing
<jakemp> Ian_Corne, I mean like, just now, something crashed
<imnichol> That's what i get for running the beta as production
<jakemp> I think I need to restart something
<gnomie> jakemp: terminal~$ unity --reset
<gnomie> hm
<Ian_Corne> oh
<jakemp> okay, so it crashed. Now all I have is Xchat and a terminal. I think this might be because I rebooted on battery
<mrdeb> hi how is the oneric today
<imnichol> still buggy
<imnichol> As usual.  Getting better
<antihero> Hey, can't get display working
<antihero> Fatal error: No Screens Found
<antihero> "Warning this server has video driver ABI of 11.0 that this driver does not officially support"
<antihero> "User the -IgnoreABI option to get over it"
<antihero> Where in the hell would I use that?
<antihero> Then it Unloads "nvidia" module and fails to load the X server
<antihero> ffs
<antihero> hello?
<antihero> is *anyone* there?
<Ian_Corne> Yes
<Ian_Corne> alot of people are
<Ian_Corne> And if they know the answer, they'll say it
<antihero> how would I "Use the -IgnoreABI option"
<antihero> :\
<antihero>  ─µ·
<antihero> shoot sorry
<Ian_Corne> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=111516
<Ian_Corne> in xorg
<Ian_Corne> I think
<antihero> aasdasdasdasdasd
<antihero> oops sorry again
<antihero> my terminal has decided to be off the bottom of the screen :(
<antihero> was just looking at that thread
<antihero> IgnoreABI got the server to boo
<antihero> but then it's just blank
<antihero> any idea how to add that switch with kdm
<jMCg> Hello happy people o/~
<jMCg> I just ran an upgrade to oneiric and there are couple of things which appear broken.
<jMCg> In particular: flasplugin-installer (and all of it's dependencies), libreoffice and I think that's it.
<jMCg> (I thought wine was too, but it isn't..)
<jMCg> Anyway.. I should reboot and see if this thing comes back up (:
<BluesKaj> jMCg, make sure multiarch is enabled if you're on 64 bit
<Ian_Corne> antihero: my guess would be in the launch scripts
<jMCg> aaah.... darkness.
<jMCg> Switching to lightdm might might have been a premature choice.
<maxagaz> I tried to reinstall gnome-shell, but I still get:  Failed to load session "gnome", at the login
<jMCg> BluesKaj: how do I enable multiarch?
<jMCg> man dpkg or man dpkg.cfg aren't very helpful :-/
<urlin2u> jMCg, you judt updated it probably is .
<urlin2u> just
<IAmNotThatGuy> jMCg, http://techspear.com/2011/08/how-to-make-flash-player-working-in-ubuntu-oneiric/ and http://techspear.com/2011/08/nspluginwrapper-update-installation-failed-error/ might help I think
<jMCg> urlin2u: no is not.
 * jMCg installs gpm
<urlin2u> jMCg, this is a wiki on prebeta this may help.
<urlin2u> jMCg, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Beta1
<urlin2u> jMCg, you may aor may not know that when you upgrade your 3rd party and extra repos are commented out.
<urlin2u> or*
<urlin2u> check them for compatibility before uncommenting jMCg
<antihero> so basically people on nvidia are screwed if they updated today
<BluesKaj> antihero, blacklist in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<antihero> BluesKaj: what should I blacklist?
<jMCg>   Driver: "i915"
<antihero> what exactly is that?
<BluesKaj> what nvidia driver are you running atm
<BluesKaj> antihero, ^
<antihero> "nvidia-current"
<antihero> 285.03-0-ubuntu1~edgets~oneiric4
<jMCg> O_o
<jMCg> now that I enabled foreign architecture i386 and try to install flashplayer-plugin it wants to do: http://sprunge.us/CODL
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> that's normal
<BluesKaj> hmm, my nvidia-current is the 280.13 , but my card is pretty close to entry level pcie , 8400gs
<Ian_Corne> except the dependencies
<jMCg> But... what good is flashplugin-installer in 32bit, when my browser is 64bit?
<jMCg> I'd have to re-install that too.
<Ian_Corne> nvidia-current: Installed: (none) Candidate: 280.13-0ubuntu3
<Ian_Corne> I think so jMCg
<Ian_Corne> I personaly go for the 64 bit beta
<Ian_Corne> from sevenmachien's ppa
<jMCg> But that's even buggier, IIRC.
<antihero> gonna reebots
<jMCg> aaanyway.
<Ian_Corne> buggier?
<Ian_Corne> I don't notice any bugs :p
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, my sevenmachines ppa is no longer valid ...install flash from the repos after it stopped working yesterday
<jMCg> After reboot: lightdm presents a blank screen and I can see my mouse.
<BluesKaj> err installed
<Ian_Corne> oh?
<jMCg> This might be due to my multi-monitor setup, but.. I don't see what to type (hence now in console)
<jMCg> mmmm...
<jMCg> Is lightdm accessability enabled?
<jMCg> That way I could *hear* what is on the screen and login :)
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, I kept getting the message that the gpg key wasn't recognized, after i tried to re-edit the sources.list by adding the ppa
<jMCg> Can someone guide me through it? Can I just enter my name/tab/password? Or do I have to click somewhere? Can I do that without clicking? etc..
<urlin2u> BluesKaj, do you get the missing key in a update?
<BluesKaj> urlin2u, no I just instaaled from the repos ..they must have added it
<Ian_Corne> it works for me BluesKaj
<Ian_Corne> I think
<urlin2u> BluesKaj, yeah if you use the sudo apt repositorty load it gets the key.
<BluesKaj> I noticed missing plugins message yesterday when I opened my browser
<BluesKaj> somehow the ppa got stripped out of the sources.list . so after adding it again I got the gpg error message , so I removed the ppa from the soureces.list , then I updated and installed the flash installer again
<BluesKaj> now a it's good
<gnomie> jMCg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<Lynoure> There is something really weird in my KDE wallet management
<Lynoure> Could some Kubuntu user try these steps for me? Open the kwalletmanager
<Lynoure> then File -> Create new wallet
<Lynoure> For me it seems to create a new wallet, even to open it, but never asks for a passphrase for that, and never shows it in kwalletmanager, let alone letting me to actually add anything to that wallet
<Lynoure> Similarly my main wallet is sometime in this limbo where it is closed but Open does nothing.
<Lynoure> (opens it to that same non-functional state)
<Lynoure> No Kubuntu users here at all?
<gnomie> application title in top panel does not use ubuntu font. :-/
<gnomie> [unity2d]
<gnomie> ubuntu font is greatest font ever deviced by human!
<gnomie> >:(
<gnomie> and it not on top panel for apps
<gnomie> topic sounds so rwwish
<rww> gnomie: first part is me, second part is probably Pici, dunno who wrote the other two
<gnomie> :(
<gnomie> well. i thought second was you actually
 * gnomie takes poker chips back
 * gnomie searches launchpad for answers
<gnomie> so.. whats that zeitgeist logo.. ? ghost!?  :o  ..with clock face.. sigh. kinda like it though..
<gnomie> apport cannot complete bug report. reason: tzdata not up.to.date
<gnomie> uh? @.o
 * gnomie spots some tzdata updates .. FINE!  >:(
<Ian_Corne> :D
<blizzow> Is it possible that compiz/Xorg is looking to do window control via IP address or hostname instead of localhost?  It seems my inability to click on windows might be tied to my network connection shifting.
<Ian_Corne> i'd say compiz, no, xorg, not sure
<Ian_Corne> and I think we can all agree that it shouldn't :p
<BrandonBolton> Hello, how do I unencrypt a home drive? A update screwed up Unity for me.
<BluesKaj> ok..major upgrade with KDE ...hope it holfds together
<komputes> Everyone who upfated today is facing Bug #851055. If this affects you, please mark this bug as such.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 851055 in Ubuntu "Gnome cannot mount hotplugged storage device. Not Authorized." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851055
 * gnomie plugs in usb stick
<gnomie> mounted
<gnomie> unmounted..
<gnomie> looks fine here
<cnz> yep I'm hbaving that bug
<cnz> having*
<blizzow> What a pain in the butt unity has made my life.  I think it's time to start making fvwm2 integrations a little tighter.
<BrandonBolton> Did Unity break for anyone today after a update?
<spY|da> i only got problems with sound
<karlhunt> having issues with network manager cant connect to any wireless networks
<karlhunt> anyone experienced this?
<spY|da> wired connection
<danielc> Is anyone able to use vuze on Oneiric?
<danielc> Since the xulrunner-1.9.2 was dropped from Oneiric, I can't use vuze no more. :(
<usernamer> Hi, how can I otherise access "startup applications" in 11.10 beta? The normal "startup applications" list is empty.
<blizzow> karlhunt: my wireless stays up between 5-30 minutes and then dies for about 10-30 seconds, it comes right back though.
<danielc> I mean, I can use partially. I can't use any part of the program that renders html, like the search or rss interface.
<blizzow> Not a think in dmesg though.
<usernamer> anyone?
<IdleOne> usernamer: 11.10 is supported in #ubuntu+1 only
<IdleOne> oops
<IdleOne> this is the right channel
<IdleOne> sorry :)
<usernamer> lol
<gnomie> >:(
<gnomie> anyway, launchpad likes my bugs private, why
<usernamer> anybody has my problem???
<karlhunt> blizzow, my wireless was working fine but now when i click on wireless network nothing happens it doesnt try to connect
<karlhunt> happened after gnome-shell install
<karlhunt> also my machine will not shut down
<usernamer> karlhunt: can you connect manually?
<BrandonBolton> karlhunt: I had weird stuff happen to my machine after a few updates installed. That was one of them. Unity broke on another account. Unity is just fine on root. I find it funny.
<usernamer> I have some funny bugs from time to time, like not being able to bring a window to focus with a mouse click, I have to alt-tab it lol
<BrandonBolton> Or the classic disappearing mouse icon, I kept getting that also.
<usernamer> heheh
<usernamer> I wish I knew how to work on these bugs, I'd do the work myself. I just don't know where to start.... I know some bash, but I guess that's not enough heheh.
<BrandonBolton> I don't know how to fix them, I would love to know and learn. As for now, I just report the bugs.
<usernamer> So where else can I set my startup applications? Maybe manually? The ones in "startup applications" dialog don't show, it's empty.
<usernamer> okay, I'll pass, cheers all :)
<BrandonBolton> You will probably have to add it manually.
<usernamer> g'bye
<BrandonBolton> I found a few sources on Google.
<usernamer> BrandonBolton:  Do you know where are they added?
 * gnomie is gettin' heartburn just by browsing thru bugs list
<gnomie> might be related to jabanero peppers i mixed in salad
<gnomie> but still...
<gnomie> some of these are pretty silly
<ChmEarl> habanero>100k heat units.. top of scale
<natewiebe> I just installed 11.10 on my laptop and for some reason, after I logged in, it seems I have no privileges.
<natewiebe> Though, users and groups shows me as being an admin
<natewiebe> is this a known bug?
<natewiebe> any ideas?
<BrandonBolton> natewiebe, I got that earlier. Did you update it? I had many different bugs after I had updated it.
<jakemp> So, sleep isn't working
<natewiebe> BrandonBolton: I used the latest livecd (todays). I also selected it to update while installing
<natewiebe> BrandonBolton: I also ran updates after the install and that didn't fix anything either
<BrandonBolton> natewiebe, It was probably something to do with the updates that it had. After I did it, that's when many things started going wrong. Unity was broke, no rights, nothing.
<natewiebe> there was just an update for unity. I'll try reformatting again without selecting to do updates
<BrandonBolton> That's what I had to do. I am doing updates right now.
<luis_> Hello I am running Ubuntu 11.04 and want to upgrade to 11.10 can someone advise me on the best way to upgrade. I am running duel boot on a AMD64 system
<rww> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<natewiebe> BrandonBolton: Finally found the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/851055
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 851055 in lightdm (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[Oneiric] 'Not Authorized' error given when mounting device" [Critical,Triaged]
<BrandonBolton> luis_, Back up your data. All of it. I would do a clean install from a CD image. The upgrade didn't work for me. It corrupted a partition.
<gnomie> luis_: update manager should do it .. then again, i prefer to just fresh install from disc
<gnomie> brace for impact
<luis_> LOL Thanks I will
<BrandonBolton> luis_, Do updates as soon as you install. The first thing to pop up is an error message.
<natewiebe> Man, the only bad thing about the servall professional from system76 is the 25 min battery. =(
<natewiebe> *serval
<BrandonBolton> natewiebe, Ah, thank you. Are you referring to your laptop battery? You could try to use powertop.
<natewiebe> Yeah, the actual battery is really small. But its made to be a desktop replacement that is semi portable, rather than a casual use laptop.
<natewiebe> BrandonBolton: I'll give that a try. Maybe I can squeeze out another 3.7 minutes. =P
<BrandonBolton> natewiebe, I saved another hour or so easily. You should look into netbooks, my battery lasts for 6 hours easily with 11.10 and 4-5 hours with 11.04.
<natewiebe> Anything is better than 25 minutes. Thanks
<poolie> is it a known problem the panel doesn't start in today's unity?
<natewiebe_> fixed
<natewiebe_> BrandonBolton: I fixed it be downgrading lightdm and liblightdm-gobject-1-0 to 0.9.5-0ubuntu2
<natewiebe_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/0.9.5-0ubuntu2
<BrandonBolton> natewiebe_, Sweet, so that fixed the Unity errors or the mounting?
<natewiebe_> that fixed me not having admin privileges
<natewiebe_> BrandonBolton: not sure on the errors
<BrandonBolton> natewiebe_, Sweet, thanks for the link.
<natewiebe_> BrandonBolton: go to the link, and choose the build on the right hand side, then grab the .deb files and dpkg -i them
<natewiebe_> BrandonBolton: hope that helps.
<BrandonBolton> natewiebe_, If I get that problem after updates I will do that then. Thank you. :)
<natewiebe_> you probably will. its set to critical priority atm. so it will probably be fixed soon anyways.
<jakemp> just updated again, sleep still doesn't kick in.
<bjsnider> if anybody is doing cd ripping on oneiric, please let me know, as i have a rubyripper build i would like to have tested
<FernandoMiguel> hey
#ubuntu+1 2011-09-16
<jdobrien> hi! Today something strange happened with Oneric. It's like I have no unity shell anymore
<jdobrien> any help would be appreciated
<jdobrien> oops Oneiric... 11.10
<robin0800> jdobrien: yes some major bugs have been created today
<jdobrien> oh ok
<jdobrien> i mean...not ok
<jdobrien> :)
<jdobrien> but this is a 'it's not you, it's me' part of my ubuntu relationship
<jdobrien> i'll give 2D a try
<robin0800> jdobrien: accordinding to natewiebe this is a workaround....... I fixed it be downgrading lightdm and liblightdm-gobject-1-0 to 0.9.5-0ubuntu2
<jdobrien> robin0800, 2D works
<FernandoMiguel> I'm too tired... time for bed. nite
 * gnomie is having pot pie
<famine> got a weird issue in gnome3....in the bottom left it doesnt show 4 workspace screens side by side...it just shows one
<gnomie> you mean unity?
<famine> naw im using the gnome classic look
<gnomie> that's not default option
<famine> so?
<famine> http://imageshack.us/f/822/201109141948211366x768s.png/ <---thats how it used to look like
<famine> now suddenly it looks like this http://imageshack.us/f/851/201109152111471366x768s.png/
<famine> (workspace switcher in the bottom right)
<BrandonBolton> Hello, is anyone experiencing the 'Not Authorized' window while trying to mount something?
<robin0800> BrandonBolton: yes new bug introduced today and the not able to shutdown
<BrandonBolton> robin0800, has there been a work around so far? Well, for mounting the drives?
<luis_> Just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 now when I boot up I get this error message: There is a problem with the configuration server (/usr/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 32512) Can anyone help me with this?
<BrandonBolton> luis_, Did you do a clean install? Did you run all of your updates?
<robin0800> BrandonBolton:  accordinding to natewiebe this is a workaround....... I fixed it be downgrading lightdm and liblightdm-gobject-1-0 to 0.9.5-0ubuntu2
<BrandonBolton> robin0800, I shall try this right now.
<luis_> I think so,  I ran all updates
<BrandonBolton> luis_, You think so? How did you install 11.10? In terminal type sudo apt-get update, then after that type sudo apt-get upgrade. What does it say when you do the upgrade?
<luis_> I will do it now
<BrandonBolton> robin0800, I am on the launchpad.net page for lightdm, which ones do I download?
<robin0800> BrandonBolton: don't know have not done this I expect it will be fixed quickly so have not bothered
<BrandonBolton> robin0800, That's true, I can always use Ubuntu One for now and/or email. Thanks anyways.
<luis_> It says: The following packages will be upgraded: Friendly-recovery upstart 2 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 596 not upgraded Need to get  7,242 B/295 kb of archives. After this operation 45.1 kb of additional disk space will be used. Do you want to continue?
<BrandonBolton> luis_, That means not all of your updates have been installed.
<luis_> So I will say yes?
<BrandonBolton> luis_, yes.
<luis_> Thanks for your help
<agkdomo> i tried upgrading to Ubuntu version 11.10  but its been stuck on this process for the past 2 hours (Restarting services possibly affected by the upgrade:  gdm: reloading...done.  cups: stopping....starting. ) and at the top under status it says Unpacking: libpam0g
<agkdomo> and suggestions?
<agkdomo> i dont wanna turn off and it borks my system
<brandon_> Is there a way to disable the guest account? Plus, run a update. The usb mount issue has been fixed.
<escott> brandon_, you have to create a file /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf with allow-guest=false under the [SeatDefaults]
<brandon_> escott: Thank you, that helped out. I will do it right now. :)
<escott> brandon_, if you find any documentation on lightdm let me know
<brandon_> escott: I will let you know if I do. Thank you for the help. :)
<Angola_Ferkel> good something
<wmp> hello, i have problem on 11.10, my init.d dont start on boot when i do update update-rc.d hdparm default
<wmp> dont start my script of course
<Angola_Ferkel> how can i install initrd to /boot after installed the OS but without a separate /boot partition? grub should boot from the boot partition not from root
<wmp> but i have links in /etc/rc*
<Angola_Ferkel> grub-install --boot-directory=/tmp/mntroot/boot /dev/sdo
<jMCg> There's a couple of things that really irk me.
<jMCg> * hibernate doesn't work.
<jMCg> * lightdm looks and behaves very awkward on a multimonitor setup
<jMCg> * XFCE seems to ignore my settings (wallpapers)
<jMCg> * gnome terminal too: it shows the menu bar on startup, even though I tell it not to.
<jMCg> I think that's it for now.
<jMCg> (At least I got what I wanted: A brand new compiler! :)
<vega-> jMCg: btw, have you read the channel topic?
<jMCg> I'm pretty sure at the time I joined the channel I must've been 4 hours overdue for bed.
<jMCg> vega-: I'm just not sure if any of those are bugs. Well... lightdm being awekward doesn't sound like a bug, sounds more like my opinion. The other 3 do sound like regressions.
<jMCg> w00t \o/
<jMCg> ubuntu-bug xfce -> xfce doesn't exist
<Peddy> is anyone having problems with external hard-drives not appearing?
<jMCg> Okay, so it's a problem in xfce4-settings, overriding the settings from xfdesktop4
<jMCg> Peddy: which desktop?
<Peddy> jMCg, gnome shell
<urlin2u> Peddy, you look in the home panel?
<jMCg> Temperature is up and fan is doing it's best.. weird.. CPU is low.
<jMCg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-settings/+bug/851645 xfce ignores my settings.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 851645 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "xfce4-settings is overriding settings from xfcedesktop" [Undecided,New]
<jMCg> Not quite sure where to submit the temperatur thingy to...
<jMCg> And how to put "Fan is spinning like it's getting out of fashion", when the system is not loaded.
<jMCg> Okay.. why the heck was nautilus running?
<jMCg> What is oneconf-service and what does it do?
<jMCg> What is dconf-servce, what does it do? Why does it run?
<jMCg> What is goa-daemon.. I guess I can keep that up for quite some time.
<jMCg> Okay... what is launching nautilus and why?
<jMCg> And why is gnome-screensaver running?
<Peter_bilt> i had a error W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168e-2.fw for module r8169
<jMCg> Peter_bilt: is it missing? Can you find it?
<jMCg> apt-file search /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168e-2.fw
<Peter_bilt> ait its updating apt-update
<Peter_bilt> nothing found
<jMCg> Peter_bilt: http://sprunge.us/hAIR
<Peter_bilt> i've found rtl8168d-1.fw and .rtl8168d-2.fw
<Peter_bilt> but not the e
<jMCg> Peter_bilt: then it's possibly missing :)
<Peter_bilt> i tried to find that here
<Peter_bilt> http://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/romieu/linux-firmware.git
<Peter_bilt> but the link is broken
<Peter_bilt> someone tried to install the nvidia driver with 3.1 kernel?
<Peter_bilt> kernel org is down, but how long....
<jMCg> until they fix it.
<treffer> so padevchooser was removed. I have multiple pulseaudio servers (including an openwrt box). What's now the preferred way for fast device switching?
<Peter_bilt> http://packages.debian.org/sid/firmware-realtek
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1765526 treffer this may be relevant
<Peter_bilt> i dont have any treffer card afaik, its a realtek
<bazhang> Peter_bilt, that was meant for the user treffer not the card of that name
<Peter_bilt> ah sorry i was a little paralyzed by gnome
<treffer> bazhang: I tried paprefs, it does not allow me to change the settings...
<bazhang> treffer, what about pavucontrol
<treffer> bazhang: doesn't show the remote devices as it's disabled (and controls grayed out) in paprefs
<bazhang> !find paman
<ubottu> Found: paman
<iceroot> the package "padevchooser" is missing in 11.10. is there a place to read up why it is not in the repos?
<bazhang> !info paman
<ubottu> paman (source: paman): PulseAudio Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 90 kB, installed size 560 kB
<bazhang> treffer, perhaps paman
<treffer> bazhang: negative. But it at least shows that zeroconf is not autoloaded
<bazhang> treffer, okay, will keep checking, seems an issue lots of folks are running into
<gnomie> you know what could be useful? apport script to install and add debugging symbols to report. with user permission of course
<Galerien> Hi everyone, I installed the beta ubuntu 11.10 and I have a problem with the terminal, it doesn't appear when I launch it... It's like a completely transparent window. I can tip on it, click and stuff, but I can't see anything except for the mac-like bare unity is using for everything now on the top left corner... can someone help me ?
<bazhang> file a wishlist bug gnomie
<iceroot> do i have to add some tags to this bug so that the right people will see it? or is everything ok with that bug-report? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/padevchooser/+bug/851695
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 851695 in padevchooser (Ubuntu) "padevchooser is missing in Ubuntu 11.10" [Undecided,New]
<Peter_Bilt> ok
<Peter_Bilt> that firmware module was positive
<Peter_Bilt> so now i got no display unfnordunately
<Peter_Bilt> ok it works with gfx and all
<vega-> ha, ugprade from 11.04 to oneiric: the upgrade has aborted. your system could be in an unusable state. a recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a).
<MechanisM> hello! after yesturday updates I'm unable to mount any additional HDDs (some ntfs some btrfs)
<MechanisM> before updates everything was okay.
<MechanisM> where's the problem?
<iceroot> MechanisM: error-messages?
<MechanisM> yep like Unable to Mount Not Authorized.
<iceroot> MechanisM: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /media/foobar ?
<iceroot> you didnt forget the sudo?
<MechanisM> I'm mounting just by clicking on nautilus
<MechanisM> it's always worked
<MechanisM> in nautilus i see available hdds to mount click on it and it was mounted untill yesterday updates..
<tasslehoff> Is 11.04->11.10 via apt broken at the moment? It failed when I tried it in a virtual machine yesterday.
<iceroot> tasslehoff: worked 30 min ago
<tasslehoff> iceroot: thanks for the info.
<vega-> tasslehoff: failed for me an hour ago or so
<vega-> 12:50 < vega-> ha, ugprade from 11.04 to oneiric: the upgrade has aborted. your system could be in  an unusable state. a recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a).
<vega-> more specifically: Exception during pm.DoInstall():  E:Could not perform immediate configuration on 'python-pyatspi2'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<funtime> does anyone know what is the equivalent of /etc/gdm/Init/Default in the new desktop manager?
<vega-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11253447
<tasslehoff> vega-: that was the one I got, though I didn't check the details.
<tasslehoff> thanks for the fix
<vega-> np
<funtime> forgive my ignorance but what desktop manager is used by oneiric?
<vega-> not really sure what desktop manager refers to .. but isn't it unity by default?
<tomodachi> vega-:  funtime  yes that is the case
<iceroot> tasslehoff: ah ok i was just upgrading a lubuntu system so i dont run into that problem
<iceroot> what is the name of the mail-applet used in 11.10 which is also supporting thunderbird?
<iceroot> in lxde (dont know if it is the same in gnome)
<funtime> it used to be gdm in the older versions
<vega-> does unity 3d work without the nvidia proprietary drivers, ie. does oneiric default install nowadays use some open drivers or something?
<vega-> just thinking because this is completely unusable now..
<chakra888> Is anyone using postgresql with oneiric?
<iceroot> !anyone | chakra888
<ubottu> chakra888: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<chakra888> ubottu: Will surely do :)
<iceroot> funtime: lgdm
<ubottu> chakra888: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chakra888> The postgresql is updated to version 9.1 but the pgadmin is still 1.12 version which has been tested against 9.0
<iceroot> chakra888: is it working with 9.1?
<chakra888> It works but gives a warning while connecting to 9.1
<remoteCTRL> how do i log into gnome3?
<chakra888> The version compatible is 1.14 which is still in RC stage
<remoteCTRL> i get nothing to choose from at the login screen
<iceroot> chakra888: i guess the best is to open a bug about this issue
<iceroot> chakra888: "ubuntu-bug pgadmin"
<chakra888> iceroot: Thanks. I will report a bug for this once a final release of pgadmin3 is done
<iceroot> chakra888: you should open it now to that the case is reported
<maxagaz> hi
<chakra888> iceroot: I will do it now as after searching I didn't find any similar bug there
<maxagaz> I still can't log into gnome shell, I always get the same error message : Failed to load session "gnome"
<maxagaz> (on a fresh install)
<maxagaz> (but I did all the updates)
<remoteCTRL> how do i log into gnome3 in oneiric?
<tomodachi> remoteCTRL: if you have it installed I Imagine its the same as in ubuntu 11.04 ,
<tomodachi> once you selecet your username from the login menu, down in the corner , you can select what desktop environment you want
<vega-> remoteCTRL: afaik there's no "gnome3" option but either gnome shell or unity ..
<remoteCTRL> tomodachi: well that was what i was imagining, but gnome3-session is installed, and i get no shell chooser at login
<remoteCTRL> vega-: so how do i get the gnome3 shell?
<vega-> install gnome-shell and choose "gnome" at login ..
<remoteCTRL> geeez...
<remoteCTRL> hahaha
<remoteCTRL> ok, gimme a sec
<maxagaz> remoteCTRL, it doesn't wor for me :-(
<iceroot> chakra888: thats good
<remoteCTRL> vega-: as a matter of fact you were right, there really was the session and the core installed but not the shell...
<remoteCTRL> maxagaz: tell u in a sec whether it does for me...
<maxagaz> remoteCTRL, but I'm trying with amd oneiric in a virtual box, perhaps it's linked (?)
<vega-> maxagaz: yeah, didn't work for me in virtualbox either
<remoteCTRL> well it gives me "failed to login session gnome"
<vega-> i don't think it works under virtualbox at all..
<remoteCTRL> and i have it on a esxi virtual machine
<maxagaz> remoteCTRL, same for me
<vega-> (i had the same error)
<remoteCTRL> meaning mvware not virtualbox
<remoteCTRL> vmware even
<remoteCTRL> geeez...
<remoteCTRL> i am having a really hard time befreinding with unity...
<remoteCTRL> ya this is not too good...
<remoteCTRL> and unity in oneiric is just about as stable as plutonium
<remoteCTRL> we are sorry, blabla has crashed, would you like to help improve ubuntu by sending a crash report?
<remoteCTRL> while blabla is just ebout every application that i have open for more than 2 minutes
<remoteCTRL> naissssss
<vega-> yes, just all kinds of things crashing by themselves, even when not doing anything just minding my own business..
<remoteCTRL> exactly
<remoteCTRL> this dont look to good...
<chakra888> iceroot: Bug filed #833824
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<eitch> hi guys, i installed oneiric yesterday and it is looking good. Yet i have a problem: Is there a reason that the users and group ui can not be used to modify anything? The unlock button is disabled... Is that still in development?
<remoteCTRL> and why does about:config not work anymore???
<remoteCTRL> how do i decrease the icon size in the launcher?
<donofrio> morning all; gotta question about powerpc and 11.10
<donofrio>  in alt mode it is unable to find the cdrom and I cannot find the kernel object called ide-scsi
<donofrio> this is on a older MacMini
<donofrio> in livecd mode after install completes and it reboots the host its unable to boot just get blinking folder icon
<Peter_Bilt> ok
<Peter_Bilt> try fedora 15
<Peter_Bilt> start from cd again
<donofrio> does anyone here use PowerPC arch?
<coz_> donofrio,   I believe there is an #ubuntu-powerpc channel    not sure it is for newer macs though
<donofrio> this is older mac with newer ubuntu (-:
<donofrio> 11.10
<donofrio> I'm wondering why the Alt installer cannot find the cdrom
<donofrio> and why the livecd cannot boot properly after an successful install
<coz_> donofrio,  then try the #ubuntu-powerpc channel  ,, they would have more resources  for this
<karlhunt> what does the google account integration do?
<karlhunt> nm
<donofrio> it just displays the folder icon blinking after the bootup chime
<donofrio> )-:
<rog> upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 i got this error message: Exception during pm.DoInstall():  E:Could not perform immediate configuration on 'python-pyatspi2'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<rog> python-pyatspi2 isn't even installed
<rog> the upgrade seems to have failed
<rog> what should i do now?
<donofrio> I've seen that b4
<donofrio> try apt-get update && apt-get disto-upgrade -y -f
<rog> is my system still in a usable state? if i reboot will it all fail?
<donofrio> where in the install it the error?
<rog> donofrio: presumably you mean apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<donofrio> yah with -y and -f
<cryptk> I just want to give a quick shout out to anyone in here that has been working on oneric... it looks amazing
<cryptk> the new login screen is gorgeous
<cryptk> Ubuntu has had the functionality down for a long time... I am extremely pleased to see it getting some "form" thrown on top of that "function"
<rog> donofrio:
<rog> Errors were encountered while processing:  libpam0g
<rog> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<rog> hmm, tried it again and:
<rog> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'util-linux'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<escott> rog, errors with libpam would be more concerning. you probably dont want to do anything that would lose your root terminal
<rog> escott: ok, that's somewhat of a relief, but it does mean (i think) that i can't upgrade to 11.10, right?
<escott> rog, you've pulled the trigger now, you have to complete the upgrade
<rog> ok, i was worried about that
<rog> so... how?
<rog> i'm slightly tempted just to nuke the entire system and start again from scratch.
<rog> which would be a pain.
<escott> rog, you have to keep trying to hammer on apt-get update; upgrade; dist-upgrade; and --fix-broken until it goes through
<rog> why all the apt-get updates? surely the package index files aren't changing that quickly?
<escott> rog, ~20 a day
<escott> rog, that is 20 or so new packages (and thats just my system)
<rog> ok
<rog> now a new question: Most services that use PAM need to be restarted to use modules built for this  new version of libpam.  Please review the following space-separated list of  init.d scripts for services to be restarted now, and correct it if needed.
<rog> what's the correct answer to that?
<IdleOne> probably best to restart the services
<rog> which ones though?!
<IdleOne> doesn't it list them?
<rog> prompt is: Services to restart for PAM library upgrade:
<rog> nope
<IdleOne> go with default if it's blank leave it blank.
<rog> guess i'll just try none, yeah
<rog> well, that failed several times, but it carried on regardless. x fingers.
<IdleOne> rog: you have backups for your important data right?
 * wrtp was formerly known as rog
<wrtp> but the upgrade process seems to have killed my network connection
<wrtp> so on a different machine now
<tensorpudding> can someone post a screenshot of what unity looks like now?
<tensorpudding> i saw one related to the new version of USC, which piqued my interest
<wrtp> ok, so apt-get dist-upgrade has now completed, apparently without errors.
<wrtp> is there anything i should do now before i try rebooting?
<wrtp> various relevant files (e.g. /etc/lsb.release, /etc/issue) seem to indicate that the system is now upgraded
<eitch> hi guys, i installed oneiric yesterday and it is looking good. Yet i have a problem: Is there a reason that the users and group ui can not be used to modify anything? The unlock button is disabled... Is that still in development?
<wrtp> ok, just rebooted into oneiric. logged in ok, but two boxes popped up:
<BluesKaj> wrtp,  dist-upgrade just upgrades existing files, not the OS
<wrtp> "Sorry, the package "libpam0g 1.1.3-2ubuntu1" failed to install or upgrade
<wrtp> BluesKaj: oh.
<wrtp> BluesKaj: how do i upgrade the OS then?
<wrtp> the other one: "Sorry, AT SPI Registry closed unexpectedly"
<BluesKaj> wrtp, sudo do-release-upgrade -d , but make sure you a regular update/upgrade first , and any ppas you've added should be disabled or commented in sources.list with a#
<wrtp> BluesKaj: ok, i'll try that
<wrtp> although i've no idea which ppas i've added
<wrtp> BluesKaj: do-release-upgrade says "no new release found"
<wrtp> i guess that means the OS *has* been upgraded, right?
<BluesKaj> wrtp, sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<BluesKaj> you need the -d for developement release
<wrtp> that's what i did (although without the sudo 'cos i was already root)
<BluesKaj> which is 11.10
<wrtp> how can i tell which version of the OS i've got installed? is /etc/issue definitive?
<BluesKaj> you said do-release-upgrade
<wrtp> yeah, but i actually ran do-release-upgrade -d
<BluesKaj> ok, when you quote your commands make sure their exact
<wrtp> sorry
<BluesKaj> wrtp, lsb_release -a , will tell your OS version
<wrtp> BluesKaj: it says 11.10
<BluesKaj> oops I mean they're exact ..I'd better be exact as well :)
<BluesKaj> wrtp, run an update , upgrade , to see if that libpam0g 1.1.3-2ubuntu1 will install
<MechanisM> hmm after updates I can't open not only external hdds, but even usb flash drives.. what to do?
<MechanisM> I can't even avacuate files to other drive to reinstall
<faryshta> Hi. How can I install 11.10 on a usb?
<iceroot> !usb  | faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<faryshta> pendrivelinux doesn't support 11.10 iceroot
<iceroot> faryshta: there is no difference between an installation on hdd and on an usb-stick, just use /dev/sdb instead of /dev/sda at installation-gui
<faryshta> iceroot: sadly I am on a windows which I want to format.
<faryshta> and what I want is to use the usb to install 11.10 iceroot
<iceroot> faryshta: the 11.10 iso can easiy be put by dd or something similar to the usb-stick
<zykotick9_> faryshta, do you know the dev of your USB?  ie /dev/sdc type thing?
<faryshta> I am on windows  :( zykotick9_ so no.
<zykotick9_> faryshta, ahh - sorry i can't help then.  Good luck.
<faryshta> iceroot: I simply place the .iso on the usb?
<iceroot> faryshta: no
<iceroot> faryshta: what about using 11.04? instead of a beta?
<IdleOne> iceroot: he could dd the iso
<IdleOne> I don't remember the syntax for it though
<faryshta> IdleOne: how?
<IdleOne> hmm wait your in windows you said
<charlie-tca> IdleOne: does it work from windows?
<IdleOne> charlie-tca: no clue but doubtful
<iceroot> IdleOne: dd if=/foo/bar/file.iso of=/dev/sdb  but he has windows
<iceroot> faryshta: also the usb-creator from 11.04 should work with the 11.10 iso
<faryshta> iceroot: I installed usb-creator but doesn't give you the option to use 11.10
<iceroot> faryshta: also why using pendrivelinux? ubuntu has buildin tools to do that and please dont use crosspostings
<IdleOne> faryshta: but it does give you the option to select the iso you downloaded
<faryshta> pendrivelinux is a site to download several tools to usb instalation.
<faryshta> IdleOne:
<IdleOne> I know what pendrivelinux is
<faryshta> IdleOne: sorry that message was meant to iceroot
<IdleOne> I am positive iceroot also knows
<iceroot> faryshta: download vbox, mount a usb stick there and install ubuntu to that stick :)
<spacebug-> I'm having problems with the indicator-plugin in xubuntu 11.10. I'm trying to run the indicator-sysmonitor but the output does not get updated. It works great in xubuntu 11.04 and it works in ubuntu (unity) 11.04 and 11.10 so it seems the problem is in the indicator-plugin for xubuntu 11.10. Anyone?
<peto_> hello
<faryshta> Hi. How can I install 11.10 on a usb?
<IdleOne> faryshta: this is the correct channel to get help with 11.10
<faryshta> IdleOne: which help?
<faryshta> Can you help?
<IdleOne> anything pertaining to 11.10
<faryshta> I was getting some responses at the other channel.
<faryshta> Not here.
<IdleOne> iceroot: gave you some options, scroll back and read.
<faryshta> I would still need to burn the iso somewhere.
<faryshta> with the iceroot solution I need to have a bootable unit to create a bootable unit.
<IdleOne> why must it be 11.10? why not 11.04?
<faryshta> because.
<iceroot> faryshta: no
<IdleOne> not a good enough answer. my 7 year old gives those types of answers
<iceroot> faryshta: install vbox, and boot the iso in vbix and install to the usb stick
<faryshta> IdleOne: I don't need to explain my reasons.
<faryshta> iceroot: I still need a bootable unit to install 11.10 on vbox.
<peto_> if I virtualize Ubuntu 11.10 beta inside Ubuntu 11.04 with VirtualBox... how can I access 11.04 filesystem archives in 11.04 from the virtualized  beta?
<iceroot> faryshta: what?
<iceroot> faryshta: sudo apt-get install vbox
<faryshta> iceroot: I am on a windows which I want to format.
<iceroot> faryshta: start it, boot the iso in vbox and install to the usb stick
<escott> peto_, guest additions
<iceroot> faryshta: then install vbox on windows
<peto_> thank you escott
<dr_willis> http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/09/11/how-to-install-ubuntu-11-10-from-usb-drive-or-cd/  looks promiseing. :) testing it out now
<faryshta> how can I boot the iso iceroot ? I need a cd or a usb which is what I am trying to create.
<iceroot> faryshta: ever used vbox?
<iceroot> faryshta: just donwload the iso and say vbox to start that iso file
<IdleOne> faryshta: with virtualbox you can "install" with the iso you downloaded and then from within that install you can create a USB install of the same iso.
<IdleOne> virtualbox does not require a physical medium to install
<tensorpudding> hooray, my oneiric upgrade failed, and the partial upgrade i attempted failed too
<IdleOne> never do partial upgrades
<IdleOne> partial as they may seem they break everything
<tensorpudding> but how do i finish the upgrade otherwise?
<tensorpudding> it worked fine before, anyway
<IdleOne> apt-get -f install
<IdleOne> might help a little
<tensorpudding> hacks
<IdleOne> haxz
<tensorpudding> that didn't do anything
<tensorpudding> there were no packages to install
<tensorpudding> just 1304 to not upgrade
<tensorpudding> the problem won't go away
<tensorpudding> all the packages are held back
<tensorpudding> and the upgrade tool fails because the packages are held
<tensorpudding> okay, so what can i do to make this upgrade work
<tensorpudding> i can't force the packages to install
<tensorpudding> and the upgrade tool won't install them because it thinks they're held
<escott> tensorpudding, are they in fact held? have you checked with dpkg?
<tensorpudding> how would i check
<escott> tensorpudding, dpkg --get-selections | grep -v install
<tensorpudding> nothing
<tensorpudding> but apt won't install them either
<escott> tensorpudding, then they are held-back to deal with conflicting dependencies. if you can determine what is being held-back and why you can try to file a bug, or just wait until the package mantainer fixes up the dependencies
<winut> i'd like to report a bug installing ppa's in synaptic on kubuntu 11.10
<tensorpudding> that's pretty nasty
<hifi> wtf, this is ridiculous, installed win7 on a completely different disk, it overwrote my first boot disk MBR so grub got kicked out, reinstalling grub gives Error 6
<tensorpudding> i found a conflict regarding flash
<hifi> and grub2 is very crap, very
<winut> you are presented with a gpg error after adding a ppa to synaptic. it only works by removing the apt entries afterwards then closing and re opening repositories to add the ppa, and then refreshing again, then the ppa installs
<bjsnider> grub2 is great
<hifi> yeah, if it only did not flicker my screen and just leave them off :p
<winut> i cant use muon because its not stable yet
<winut> i can workaround the bug but i want someone else to confirm this if possible on kubuntu 11,10
<hifi> I think the old grub package is broken on oneiric
<hifi> 0.97 grub depending on 1.99 grub-common, I see
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<bjsnider> hifi, have you read the grub2 docs?
<hifi> well, can I just use grub1 until I actually reinstall everything?
<hifi> I have everything set up so well for it
<dr_willis> if grub1 is working. Yes. :)
<hifi> well someone broke it
<hifi> I'm hitting error 6 as it is installing brub2 files to /boot/grub from grub-common
<dr_willis> You need some Grub-Glue to fix it?
<dr_willis> cant say ive had such errors..
<tensorpudding> oh damn
<hifi> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=209340 I'm getting that error but with latest grub package
<ubottu> Debian bug 209340 in grub "Error 6: Mismatched or corrupt version of stage1/stage2" [Wishlist,Open]
<hifi> the exact same thing
<tensorpudding> when i told it to remove nspluginwrapper, it started removing and installing other stuff
<hifi> grub-install fails and wiping /boot/grub doesn't help
<tensorpudding> is it safe to let apt mess with these packages?
<hifi> \:O/
<hifi> grub and grub-common from natty worked
<bjsnider> you were still using grub and not grub2 in natty?
<hifi> this installation is from around intrepid I think, kept in sync with latest development tree
<hifi> last time I *installed* grub was back then
<bjsnider> everybody was automatically switched to grub2 a couple distros ago i believe
<hifi> oh, that might explain why grub was broken in oneiric
<bjsnider> so grub2 is not by itself doing anything wrong on your system, although the current version might have a bug in it
<bjsnider> also, if you haven't read the wiki page about it, you might not know the commands and whatnot to fix it
<hifi> I don't think grub2 does anything wrong, I just don't want to upgrade to it and mess with the VGA mode and all that
<hifi> grub 1 currently handles my KMS and everything just fine
<hifi> time to see if my grub reinstallation worked
<tensorpudding> this apt thing is sure removing a lot of stuff
<escott> bjsnider, i dont think the conversion was ever automatic, it was suggested, and most people eventually have to reinstall after a half-dozen upgrades
<bjsnider> i think the switch was automatic around lucid, but i could be wrong
<hifi> phew, it does
<tensorpudding> with respect to upgradeability, windows puts linux to shame
<hifi> I don't think it was automatic, just suggested
<hifi> as I clearly just said no
<tensorpudding> you can upgrade from ms-dos to windows vista without reinstalling
<bjsnider> there's no reason not to switch though
<hifi> this was a very tough situation
<hifi> and it should've not been this hard
<hifi> I mean, I had a working grub 1 multi-boot on a single drive
<IdleOne> tensorpudding: consider that you are upgrading to an unstable beta
<hifi> installed win7 to a new disk from windows xp
<tensorpudding> i know
<hifi> win7 overwrote the first disk's MBR and made it boot the second disk, booting win7 by default
<escott> hifi, the reality is that very few 11.10 users will be using grub1 so its not particularly well tested
<tensorpudding> even ignoring that
<IdleOne> hopefully and with some luck these issueswill be resolved byrelease
<bjsnider> well, grub can handle that
<IdleOne> messed up space bar :/
<hifi> this was a bit surprising but kind of expected, as of course it wants to boot off
<hifi> anyway, after I got win7 up I wanted to restore my grub, of course
<hifi> so what were my options?
<tensorpudding> also, when i say "from ms-dos to vista", i mean with hops in the middle
<hifi> I had a LTS CD around so I put that in
<hifi> followed the recovery steps on wiki
<dr_willis> If someone was trying to get the ISO file to a flash drive. :) i figured out an easy way.
<IdleOne> dr_willis: dd
<hifi> ran boot-repair-disk as instructed
<dr_willis> in windows i mean
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> https://launchpad.net/win32-image-writer/+download
<IdleOne> dr_willis: do tell :)
<hifi> it seemed to do it's thing, found all the OSes installed and installed grub (or something)
<dr_willis> rename the foo.iso to be foo.img   and use the tool as normal
<hifi> rebooted and win7's boot menu popped up
<dr_willis> just tested it. :)
<hifi> so it messed up, real bad
<dr_willis> cant seem to find a simpiler  dd type front end for windows.
<hifi> tried to boot the win7 disk directly and to my surprise grub was installed to that disks MBR
<tensorpudding> ...
<escott> hifi, i would boot a livecd and then chroot in and then go ahead and upgrade to grub2
<hifi> and it failed to load stage1
<tensorpudding> apt removed update-manager
<hifi> escott: that was the first working solution
<tensorpudding> it no longer exists
<hifi> anyway, I messed with boot-repair a few times but it clearly didn't do anything good
<hifi> so I went ahead to do the classic thing and chrooted my ubuntu and tried grub-install
<hifi> but it hit that error about wrong stage files
<hifi> at this point I screamed :p
<escott> hifi, but which grub-install is that? grub1 install or grub2 install?
<hifi> grub1
<hifi> grub-common was updated in oneiric and was incompatible with "grub" classic package
<hifi> natty's grub and grub-common worked together
<dr_willis> that tool is the one thats mentioned on the netbook img to usb  wiki page. - well i gotta run. Night all..
<IdleOne> dr_willis: thanks for the info, passed it on to faryshta via memoserv
<tensorpudding> why did apt remove a ton of programs...
<escott> hifi, i would remove the version of grub you have and then install the grub2 package and install grub2. its not usually recommended to not have a bootloader, but since you have a non-bootable system anyways you cant make it worse
<IdleOne> tensorpudding: to replace them?
<tensorpudding> it didn't
<tensorpudding> it finished, and update-manager is no longer there
<hifi> escott: I did do that first
<dr_willis> IdleOne:  there are ports of dd for windows i found. :)  dd.exe if=foo.iso of=g:
<hifi> escott: grub2 did boot (directly to my first kernel which is unbootable) so I just saw the cursor blink
<hifi> I didn't expact that as I was accustomed to my grub1 menu
<tensorpudding> it removed a bunch of userspace programs too
<hifi> not unbootable technically, it just boots slow (bug reported)
<escott> hifi, right the menu options are a bit different and it may not show a splash. you can tweak the customization in /etc/default/grub
<tensorpudding> don't i have to run update-manager to complete my upgrade
<hifi> also the gfx passsomething option of grub2 messed up my kms
<hifi> I could boot a working kernel but my screen was left blank
<hifi> the actual solution to boot correctly to my system from grub2 was to use "text" gfxwhatever
<bjsnider> hifi, where does the lts disc come into this? are you using an old version of grub2?
<hifi> but it didn't bring up my KMS
<escott> hifi, then rerun update-grub2
<hifi> bjsnider: I used the LTS disc to get a recovery console to chroot and run boot-repair
<tensorpudding> ugh
<tensorpudding> libpam0g wanted to restart gdm
<tensorpudding> why does it default to trying to restart gdm
<tensorpudding> allowing it to do so would cause the upgrade to crash when gnome exited
<hifi> but I did run boot-repair on LTS and not my installed system
<hifi> and boot-repair on LTS was installig grub on the wrong disk
<hifi> it found my system on sda1 but it installed grub on sdb MBR
<tensorpudding> is that not a bug?
<hifi> the bottom line was that grub package is broken on oneiric
<hifi> boot-repair chrooted my oneiric and run stuff there and as grub was BROKEN it didn't fix anything
<bjsnider> why use oneiric and not natty?
<hifi> what?
<hifi> you are asking this on #ubuntu+1?
<bjsnider> why use an unstable distro and not one that is stable?
<tensorpudding> if i could open a web browser i'd file a bug for it
<hifi> did I at any point say I'm a regular user who wants to run stable?
<bjsnider> no, but it's implied by how upset you seem to be
<hifi> I have my reasons to run unstable, I can work around all problems
<FernandoMiguel> tensorpudding: you can do it via CLI
<hifi> like I did, but it ended up being a bug that stopped me in the first place
<FernandoMiguel> I've done it in the past
<tensorpudding> how
<tensorpudding> the upgrader seems to be doing a lot of unpacking but i don't see any installing
<hifi> what I was actually upset was that win7 overwrote my grub on the disk I wasn't installing it
<tensorpudding> isn't it supposed to be installing
<escott> hifi, from MS perspective it makes sense. they don't want someone saying windows won't boot because it doesn't setup the mbr of the disk first in the boot order
<hifi> yes, in the end it does
<bjsnider> hifi, i think that happened because sda is the first drive, and is therefore assumed to have the mbr. if you unplug the sata cable to that drive while you install win7 it will pick the next drive in the list
<escott> hifi, and obviously why would anyone want to run anything other than windows
<hifi> obviously
<urlin2u> lol
<hifi> bjsnider: I was installing win7 from my XP (which was on the first drive with grub) so I couldn't unplug the disk, unfortunately
<hifi> though I must credit MS for being able to do that
<hifi> instaling a fresh copy of 7 from XP on a completely different disk
<bjsnider> totally unsurprising int hat event that it overwrote the mbr
<bjsnider> 100% expected
<hifi> I was prepared it would do that, but the pain of reinstalling my beloved old grub was surprisingly hard :p
<urlin2u> hifi, if you use a .exe install from XP it will put the XP in a old windows and write that mbr of that disc get a W7 disc and do a fresh install the ms bootloader goes where you want=same disc as install.
<hifi> it rewrote MBR of both disks
<hifi> booting from any of them naturally brought win7 menu
<urlin2u> hifi, did you run the bootscript to confirm that or is this a guess
<hifi> the initial setup before installation was that the disk had an empty NTFS partition (the destination disk) and the source disk had grub, after installing win7 on the destination disk both disks from the BIOS boot menu booted up 7
<hifi> and I think the destination disk had grub in its MBR
<urlin2u> hifi, if the disc you have first is not bootable it will move to the second and boot that is a flawed arguementy.
<urlin2u> arguement*
<hifi> that would only happen if it would invalidate the first disk MBR
<hifi> and why would it?
<hifi> I'd guess it just wrote it to jump to the correct disk with win7
<hifi> but anyway, this doesn't matter, grub was broken on oneiric, that was the actual problem, I had a tough time getting it back up, case closed, I will forget to open a bug about that
<urlin2u> hifi, without proff like the bootscript it is hard to say I wasn't around you obviously didn't run it this is pretty easy stuff once you know how it works and use the script.
<hifi> as no one will probably care, like no one does about my 3.0.0 slow boot problem
<urlin2u> hifi, you have a install from XP .exe did you know you could buy the disc for like 5$ more if this was a upgrade.
<urlin2u> you can also make that install .exe into a ISO
<hifi> everything installed correctly, I'm satisfied :p
<hifi> (now if I can get win7 to boot again)
<bjsnider> add a grub entry that points to the mbr of sdb
<urlin2u> hifi, run the bootscript it will tell what is where. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<urlin2u> hifi you need this in the windows to boot it /bootmgr /Boot/BCD /Windows/System32/winload.exe    often the /bootmgr/Boot/BCD is missing under the circumstance you have describede
<hifi> win7 booted just fine now
<hifi> it works, not touching it
<urlin2u> hifi straight in, without grub correct?
<hifi> I booted trough my sda grub to XP (sda1) it brought up the win7 boot menu which allows me to select win7 and xp
<urlin2u> hifi, cool so you are working then?
<hifi> booting my win7 drive directly will probably show me a broken grub
<hifi> as the tool installed grub on the wrong disc
<winut> anyone here using evolution mail 3 on 11.10? thanks
<urlin2u> hifi, when you have XP and W7 or ant two MS they mix their boot loader together, the script would tell all this.
<hifi> I will be removing the XP from my main drive some day
<winut> it seems to ask for many separate passwords for each mailbox or something like that
<urlin2u> hifi, a XP and W7 together looks like this, /bootmgr /Boot/BCD /Windows/System32/winload.exe
<urlin2u>                        /ntldr /NTDETECT.COM
<urlin2u> notice both of the boot files are mixed together.
<escott> winut, it will ask for a password for each protocol and account, so thats at least two (send and recieve) for each account +1 for each calendar +1 for the contacts...
<winut> did it do this before in version 2?
<winut> thanks
<winut> that sounds like a bug to me
<urlin2u> hifi, good luck the XP removal may require a win 7 disc to fix.
<escott> winut, i think thats always been the way it is. but it does make the initial setup a pain
<urlin2u> the recvery disc will work make sure you make one hifi
<winut> he is using a password keychain to get around the problem
<winut> he said that in version 2 he has to enter the password once or something like that
<winut> not so with version 3
<escott> winut, well thats gnome-keyring. after the initial setup you should be able to say remember password, and it will be unlocked by the keyring
<winut> i think he is using http://www.fpx.de/fp/Software/Gorilla/ password gorilla
<winut> oh, that makes sense, thanks escott :-)
<bjsnider> hifi, you can set up windows installs in virtual machines, which will work well for just about everything except gaming
<winut> maybe that behaviour can be added to the package dependancies / setup for the kubuntu version?
<winut> what is the kde equivalent of gnome-keyring?
<escott> winut, i think kwallet
<winut> so maybe that would be the best way to setup evolution with that :-)
<winut> thanks
<FernandoMiguel> escott: it should... but it isn't :\
<hifi> bjsnider: guess why I have windows :p
<winut> i heard that you need to patch the evolution code to support that http://www.linux-archive.org/debian-user/208909-running-evolution-kde-wallet-keypass-integration.html
<winut> might be easier just to install gnome-keyring tho atm
<winut> but thats not very kde esque
<tensorpudding> awesome
<tensorpudding> my system is fubared
<tensorpudding> for the second time
<winut> what is your os? tensorpudding
<tensorpudding> i just "upgraded" to oneiric
<winut> ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> i need additional drivers
<tensorpudding> where did it go
<winut> i mean it could be kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu etc.
<zodiak> anyone else notice breakage with skype and this mornings small updates ?
<winut> i heard skype on 64bit 11.10 is a no go
<winut> but that was last week
<tensorpudding> maybe jockey was one of the things it removed and forgot to put back
<tensorpudding> empathy is gone too
<tensorpudding> hell, half of my programs are AWOL
<winut> well, your user data should be intact
<winut> do you use evolution mail?
<jbicha> tensorpudding: searching for jockey or Additional Drivers in the dash should pull it right up
<tensorpudding> oh, no
<tensorpudding> unity doesn't work
<winut> i recommend backing that up before launching evolution 3, it changes the database
<tensorpudding> i'm in gnome 3's fallback mode
<tensorpudding> or something
<jbicha> tensorpudding: try installing ubuntu-desktop
<tensorpudding> oh, that's a good idea
<zodiak> winut looks like it's still borked. it was running jst fine yesterday though. okay. weird :D
<escott> zodiak, ia32-libs is being disassembled and skype 32 relies stuff in ia32 that was removed but thats been true for weeks
<zodiak> escott, I use skype daily for work stuff, it was definitely running up until this morning ;)
<zodiak> and yes, 64 bit 11.10
<winut> go back to the old package in var/apt
<tensorpudding> i don't like kde at all
<tensorpudding> i tried oneiric before during alpha 2, and i liked it save for the bugs
<escott> zodiak, perhaps things just weren't being fully purged. you can manually resolve all the missing libraries listed in ldd `which skype`, im not sure if you get a working skype or not
<tensorpudding> ubuntu-desktop won't bring back everything though, unfortunately
<winut> i am going to have another look at unity / compiz in about 6months, thats it
<tensorpudding> ugh
<tensorpudding> they still haven't fixed the media buttons bug?
<zodiak> escott yeah, the skype binary (even the static version) is in a weird state. ldd reports not a dynamic exe (obviously, different ELF since skype is 32bit) .. meh .. I will run skype under vbox for the moment. no biggie :)
<zodiak> danke
<N9NU> can someone please have a look at my pastebin file. I cannot seem to get GRUB to use the Graphic mode.    http://pastebin.mandriva.com/24054
<metellius> My 11.10 upgrade crashed near what looked like the end, and update/dist-upgrading now just returns: The following packages have been kept back: libreoffice-base-core libreoffice-calc libreoffice-core libreoffice-draw libreoffice-impress libreoffice-kde libreoffice-math libreoffice-writer nfs-common nfs-kernel-server python-uno
<N9NU> using 11.10...no hurry
<tensorpudding> i still can't get used to the font change in 11.10 either
<tensorpudding> the size is just a little too big
<tensorpudding> well, be back in a moment
<metellius> are package repositories stabled at the moment?
<tensorpudding> oh dang
<tensorpudding> so there's no unity button anymore?
<tensorpudding> what the hell
<escott> metellius, no
<tensorpudding> jockey can't load my wifi driver
<tensorpudding> oh cool, that bug i reported in natty is still in oneiric
<jbicha> tensorpudding: reporting bugs doesn't magically fix them :-)
<tensorpudding> i know
<jbicha> well sometimes it does...lol
<tensorpudding> i was just thinking
<tensorpudding> maybe they fixed the bug on accident
<bil21al__> where should we report the all setting bug
<bil21al__> ??
<tensorpudding> is nepomuk a rename of deja-dup, or is it something else
<Gredeu> has oneiric become less buggy within the past week ?
<jbicha> tensorpudding: nepomuk is a KDE database thing
<jbicha> Gredeu: that's kind of the point ;-)
<Gredeu> i thought so :)
<Gredeu> thanks
<tensorpudding_> huh
<tensorpudding_> where did deja-dup go
<jbicha> tensorpudding: it should be in System Settings>Backup
<tensorpudding_> oh, it's Backup now
<tensorpudding_> oh, nice, a bug
<tensorpudding_> dragging an icon on the launcher caused the launcher to freeze
<metellius> there is something really weird going on here, aptitude is showing duplicate packages for tons of packages, and trying to get an upgrade done makes the resolver thingy go crazy and spew messages about "internal errors" all over the plcae
<metellius> Internal error: the solver Install(libc-bin 2.13-20ubuntu2 <libc6 2.13-20ubuntu2 -> {libc-bin 2.13-20ubuntu2 libc-bin 2.13-20ubuntu2}>) of a supposedly unresolved dependency is already installed in step 139
<metellius> etc etc
<tensorpudding> has anyone noticed the bug in nautilus regarding completing names?
<tensorpudding> the box disappears really quickly, even while you're typing
<FernandoMiguel> where?
<FernandoMiguel> unity ?
<tensorpudding> in nautilus
<tensorpudding> you open the file browser
<FernandoMiguel> nautilus??
<tensorpudding> and you type to complete the name of a file currently in view
<tensorpudding> to select it
<micahg> metellius: archive skew, should fix itself after gcc-4.6 builds on i386
<tensorpudding> what was the reasoning behind not allowing you to configure the font directly anyway
<alex_mayorga> How do I get a battery indicator in unity?
<tensorpudding> what happened to the power button in the top-right corner? it's gone
<alex_mayorga> tensorpudding: mine is still there, did you update recently?
<tensorpudding> i just upgraded to oneiric today
<jbicha> tensorpudding: there's a bug where the system menu sometimes disappears, try restarting Unity
<jbicha> alex_mayorga: the battery menu is built in, if it's not showing for you then that's a bug...
<alex_mayorga> jbicha: how can I tell for sure?
<alex_mayorga> jbicha: or how do I report the bug?
<alex_mayorga> jbicha: is it possible I unknowingly disabled it at some point?
<jbicha> alex_mayorga: it's not possible to disable it, I'd reboot and then use 'ubuntu-bug linux' to report it if it still doesn't work
<jbicha> I don't know much about kernel bugs though
<alex_mayorga> jbicha: I'll file it right away, the thing has been missing since alpha1, I just haven't missed it until today :)
<alex_mayorga> jbicha: seems like indicator-power is not installed here :O
<alex_mayorga> is there a way to restart unity panel?
<jeffrash> I've run into an issue with 11.10 beta 1 that I don't know how to report or check to see if anyone else has reported.
<jeffrash> Windows become selectable.  Like there not there but they are
<jeffrash> it's happening all the time now
<jeffrash> anyone else seeing this?
<jbicha> alex_mayorga: oh, that would explain it :-), I think you can just run unity to restart it
<alex_mayorga> jbicha: thanks, now I see it
<alex_mayorga> but unity command hijacked my console :S
<jbicha> alex_mayorga: use Alt+F2 to run unity
<jeffrash> Also, I can't edit any network configurations
<tensorpudding> the new USC makes it hard to find software from PPAs
<jbicha> tensorpudding: there's a drop-down arrow next to All Software or Installed, if that's not enough you can install synaptic
<tensorpudding> hmm
<tensorpudding> maybe my ppa just isn't working then
<jeffrash> tensorpudding, on the power button on the top right corner.  I had it not show up once, I just logged out and back in and it came back.
<jeffrash> Has anyone tried to edit or delete a network connection lately?
<jeffrash> I have two systems with 11.10b2 and I can't do it on either now
<jeffrash> sorry, 11.10b1
<jeffrash> :)
<tensorpudding> i'm curious if anyone can reproduce that nautilus issue
<jeffrash> which one?
<tensorpudding> that when you try to type to select a file/folder by name
<tensorpudding> the thing disappears quicky
<tensorpudding> like, a half second
<tensorpudding> i think it's called typeahead, but i honestly don't know
<tensorpudding> i don't know if it's a gnome issue or ubuntu
<jeffrash> It works for me
<tensorpudding> does it?
<tensorpudding> it stays open?
<jeffrash> yes
<jeffrash> I opened nautilus then typed "Videos", pressed enter and it opened and stayed open
<jeffrash> is that what you were looking for?
<escott> tensorpudding, it might be a focus issue. where is your mouse focus when you try this
<tensorpudding> it's on the window
<tensorpudding> jeffrash: the thing that you type videos into, is the thing that disappears
<thehumanerror> Hello
<thehumanerror> yesterday I could run StarCraft II
<thehumanerror> then last night I applied some updates
<thehumanerror> and now I can't
<thehumanerror> the app says it failed to initialise DirectX
<thehumanerror> I tried a clean .wine
<thehumanerror> and reinstalling the NVIDIA driver
<thehumanerror> and upgrading to wine1.3
<thehumanerror> so now I am totally out of ideas, anyone know why it broke?
<thehumanerror> please
<jeffrash> oh, it doesn't disappear for me
<jakemp> laptop still not suspending
<jakemp> weak.
<Tetsuo55> thehumanerror: likely a videocard driver update problem, you could try installing a newer driver, but that could cause even more problems
<Tetsuo55> thehumanerror: you could try this https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates and if you want to get even unstabler/newer you could try this: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<Tetsuo55> if that does not help revert
<Tetsuo55> thats what i would try, but not that affraid of testing unstable solutions
<thehumanerror> how do I revert?
<nn52> Hello!
<nn52> anyone can help me??
<nn52> i've litte problem
<g30> ?
<g30> ?
<g30> hi
<zodiak> nn52 don't ask to ask, ask
<nn52> http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/3599/zrzutekranu1om.png <
<g30> Hi all oneiric 11.10 last patch remove all 32 bit apps????? I cannot even start, open??? Wine? patch not found even though its there installed same with skype????? seems to be just 32 bit stuff i had???? any idea thanks
<zodiak> g30 yes, the update this morning borked some 32bit apps
<g30> the apps are in /usr/bin but when try to start cannot
<zodiak> assuming you are on 64 bit
<g30> ok
<g30> i thought i mess something up
<g30> :)
<zodiak> nope.
<nn52> idk why letter is on letter
<zodiak> I have the same thing with skype, I am running it via virtualbox currently :\
<g30> so i should leave system as is?
<g30> do you run wine?
<zodiak> nope.
<g30> its weird
<g30> the apps are installed /iusr/bin
<g30> but cannot start them
<g30> even root
<g30> says its not there path not found
<g30> how do you like it?
<g30> I love it
<g30> lol
<g30> besides this last patch
<zodiak> it's a 64 bit ELF system, which currently doesn't understand 32 bit ELF apps
<g30> should
<g30> with multiarch
<g30> that was the point of it ?
<zodiak> wip
<g30> im new in irc forgive me i dont understand the lingo
<zodiak> there is a reason it's called "beta" and not "release" you know ;)
<zodiak> work in progress
<g30> I agree
<g30> I love it
<g30> I think its best
<g30> what about you?
<g30> even the window manager
<g30> so much faster and lighter
<g30> snappier
<zodiak> well, I use xfce so.. it's always snappy and fast ;)
<g30> ah
<g30> never use unity in 11.10?
<g30> or gnome?
<zodiak> not really.
<g30> they jkust include gnome 3 in latest patch
<g30> you should check it out
<g30> it is sick
<g30> :)
<g30> maybe to much for vbox
<g30> ?
<g30> where u from?
<g30> if u dont imnd me asking
<g30> ?
<g30> sorry for typos
<zodiak> where am I right now ? Santa Monica
<g30> cool
<g30> you just run ubuntu on vbox
<g30> ?
<zodiak> nope. main system.
<zodiak> how's florida ?
<g30> nice
<g30> its grea
<g30> im from boston
<g30> so its nice
<zodiak> hah
<g30> no snow
<zodiak> warmer
<g30> :)
<g30> Yes!
<zodiak> anyhoo, back to work for me
<g30> ok take care
<g30> and thanks again
<zodiak> de nada, they will probably fix things in about a week or such
<g30> :0
<jeffrash> tensorpudding, can you edit or delete network configurations?
<tensorpudding> i haven't tried
<tensorpudding> why
<jeffrash> the buttons are grayed out for me.
<jeffrash> If it run it with SUDO I can
<jeffrash> odd, new bug
<g30> what is grey out?
<g30> users ?
<jeffrash> the edit and delete buttons
<g30> its a bug
<tensorpudding> not grayed out here
<g30> you need make password for root
<g30> sudo passwd
<g30> then login root
<g30> then make change
<g30> its bug
<g30> :)
<jeffrash> oh, just updated and its fixed
<g30> if thats what you were talking about
<g30> ok
<jeffrash> nevermind then
<jeffrash> anyone seen the issue with applications windows freezing.
<jeffrash> ?
<g30> ?
<g30> freezing?>
<g30> ?
<g30> in unity?
<jeffrash> yes
<g30> i have not personaly seen it but i think i read it in bugs
<g30> i know if you try and use compiz settings you make big trouble
<g30> lol
<jeffrash> for example, mplayer will be playing along but the window can't be closed or moved
<g30> jeff you have any trouble run skype? or other 23 bit stuff like anything in wine?
<g30> yes
<g30> xkill
<g30> is great
<g30> mplayer
<g30> yea
<jeffrash> no, but I run the 32bit version of ubuntu
<g30> i had to install all kinds of stuff to play dvd
<g30> oh
<g30> you lucky
<g30> lol
<g30> skype run ok?
<g30> or do you even use it?
<jeffrash> I don't use skype
<g30> wine?
<g30> anything in wine?
<jeffrash> no
<g30> one min my screen go crazy
<g30> lol
<g30> there
<g30> you dont play wow or anything?
<g30> no winblows stuff?
<g30> I love 11.10
<g30> :)
<g30> its i think the best distro going to be
<g30_> test
<g30> hi
<g30_> lol
<g30> exit
<g30> oops
<jeffrash> g30,  I run windows apps on windows
<jeffrash> :)
<g30> windows
<g30> i quit windows
<jeffrash> I have five systems in front of me
<jeffrash> three are linux and two are windows
<g30> throw all away stick w linux
<g30> lol
<jeffrash> :)
<g30> I think whatever makes anyone happy is good
<g30> I prefer linux
<g30> myself
<jeffrash> Me too
<g30> im sstill a noob
<IdleOne> !enter
<g30> long ago i used suse
<g30> for long time
<IdleOne> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<g30> now linux has come long ways
<ubottu> pong
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<jeffrash> I've been using Ubuntu sense 6.06
<g30> I just started it last week /w 11.04
<g30> i cant believe how far its come along
<FernandoMiguel> IdleOne: laggy bot isn't he ?
<g30> whats the command to list channel users anyone know?
<g30> i know im a noob
<g30> been a long time :)
 * FernandoMiguel ----------------------------------------------> looks there
<g30> xchat? i use iirc
<g30> more clean
<g30> :)
<FernandoMiguel> pidgin
<g30> ah
<g30> nice
<g30> it too has come along way
<IdleOne> g30: Please lay off the ENTER key :/
<IdleOne> FernandoMiguel: sometimes she is
<g30> ok im noob still learning thanks
<thoeger_> Hi folks, since my upgrade, it seems like I can only get a Unity2d-interface, no matter what entry I choose in the LightDM and GDM menus. Is this because of Beta or because of local mess?
<zodiak> thoeger_, sounds more like a local mess to be honest. You been mucking about with lightdm.conf ? :)
<IdleOne> thoeger_: check with jockey-gtk and see if any drivers need to be installed
<g30> lightdm rocks
<g30> awesome
<thoeger_> Nope, no lightdm-messinn', and it's the same in GDM
<g30> you should see those 3d imps
<thoeger_> IdleOne, I'll try, but it's an upgrade from Natty that has been working just fine...
<IdleOne> drivers may not be activated
<IdleOne> /in use
<g30> thoeger can u see the other options? unity,gnome then 2d? and what happends when u login?
<tensorpudding> it would seem flash is broken?
<g30> flash works perfect!
<tensorpudding> nspluginviewer is not installable due to version conflicts
<g30> oops no it doesnt
<zodiak> tensorpudding, you are probably better off grabbing the latest tarball from adobe and then put the .so into the appropriate browser directory
<tensorpudding> hacks
<zodiak> for google, I flung it into /opt/google/chrome/plugins
<g30> bye all
<zodiak> well, flash11 isn't anywhere near the repos
<IdleOne> tensorpudding: use the sevenmachines PPA for flash.
<tensorpudding> hmm
<tensorpudding> i still have to get my emacs ppa working
<IdleOne> works great for me.
<thoeger> Okay back up - installed the NVidia drivers and rebooted but realized I've disabled theNVidia graphics vcard on my laptop and only use the intel onboard one
<thoeger> ...so jockey made no difference
<thoeger> Looking at it, there *is* a difference between the Ubuntu and the Ubuntu2d sessions: drop shadows.
<tensorpudding> the sevenmachines doesn't work for me, it didn't show up in sources
<tensorpudding> when i apt-get update, it didn't appear at all
<thoeger> satrange behavior compared to UNity in Natty: Window borders when maximizing, clock applet in unity panel saying "time" instead of showing time, and showing incorrect time in its menu; only one workspace, no automatic resizing of windows when dragged to the sides, and generally no compiz features (changes made to the Unity compiz plugin have no effect, looks like Compiz is not running?)
<IdleOne> tensorpudding: 32 or 64 bit?
<tensorpudding> i got flash working now
<IdleOne> k
<tensorpudding> it eventually kicked in when i did add-apt-repository
<tensorpudding> naquadah still fails though
<tensorpudding> i don't think it supports oneiric yet
<tensorpudding> i'll have to get around to building emacs from source again
<tensorpudding> it supports gtk 3 now, which i guess is good
<dupondje> Somebody else has extreme artifacts issues?
<iceroot> is 11.10 not using pulseaudio anymore?
<iceroot> ps aux | grep pulse  is not showing anything but i have sound working
<FernandoMiguel> 1000      2133  0.7  0.1 312848  6848 ?        S<l  Sep16   2:26 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<FernandoMiguel> I have it
<iceroot> FernandoMiguel: very strange
<FernandoMiguel> try startin it?
<FernandoMiguel> pulseaudio -vv
<iceroot> FernandoMiguel: sudo service pulseaudio start && ps aux | grep pulse is showing nothing but i hear sound
<FernandoMiguel> don't sudo
<FernandoMiguel> it's not a service
<FernandoMiguel> it's an instance
<FernandoMiguel> *per* user
<iceroot> FernandoMiguel: hm i dont have pulseaudio installed (pulse TAB TAV is shwoing nothing)
<FernandoMiguel> LOL
<iceroot> i guess i have to look at the updater.log if pulse was uninstalled
<FernandoMiguel> install ubuntu-desktop and reboot ?
<iceroot> but why i have sound
<iceroot> FernandoMiguel: lubuntu-desktop
<FernandoMiguel> h
<FernandoMiguel> ah
<iceroot> i dont use a strange gui like unity
<iceroot> ps aux | grep alsa or oss is showing nothing too
<iceroot> so why do i have sound
<iceroot> dpkg -l \*pulse\* is only showing ii  libpulse0                1:0.99.3-0ubuntu5        PulseAudio client libraries
<iceroot> very strange
<w30> Anyone know a way to change the Unity launcher strip from the left side to the bottom?
<tensorpudding> got worried for a bit there that i had run into the same bug that made my system unbootable
<tensorpudding> alt+tab seems buggy too
<tensorpudding> oh wait, no, that's the same bug
<tensorpudding> the "everything appears under other windows" bug
<thoeger> One more thing: Banshee crashes at startup. Beta bug or local mess again?
#ubuntu+1 2011-09-17
<tensorpudding> nice bug with the launcher
<tensorpudding> dragging apps into the launcher leaves a big empty spot
<mihai_> hello there
<mihai_> can someone help me? i installed oneiric daily build then updated using update-manager, and after restarting the os, time indicator applet shows "Time", instead of the actual time
<bullgard4> UpdateManager showed an entry "Distribution upgrades" and an associated checkbox, along with the names of several packages that it proposed to upgrade. What does this entry "Distribution upgrades" mean?
<dr_willis> Hmm
<iceroot_> is lubuntu-desktop not using pulse-audio? i dont have pulse-oss or alsa installed but i have sound. what is the soundsystem in 11.10 (in lubuntu-desktop)
<dr_willis> it msay be using just alsa. cant say ive ever noticed. :)
<dr_willis> i always use ubuntu then install lubuntu so i get pulse
<iceroot_> i want padevchooser to stream the audio to another pulse-server. padevchooser has been removed in 11.10 and pulse is not installed....
<dr_willis> !info padevchooser
<ubottu> Package padevchooser does not exist in oneiric
<iceroot_> !info padevchooser 11.04
<ubottu> '11.04' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<dr_willis> Hmm.   cant say ive ever used it..
<iceroot_> !info padevchooser natty
<ubottu> padevchooser (source: padevchooser): PulseAudio Device Chooser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-2ubuntu4 (natty), package size 19 kB, installed size 132 kB
<dr_willis> They really need to focus on making pulse audio better someday. :) theres so many tricks and neat things it can do.. but its so hidden.
<iceroot_> pulseaudio is very nice, specially the network streaming-function
<iceroot_> but i dont get why i dont have pulse installed and why padevchooser has been removed. havent found a changelog/bugreport about the reason...
<iceroot_> and also i dont get what is producing sound here, alsa, oss and pulse are not running/installed
<dr_willis> perhaps it got renamed? ive not really dont much sound on my beta system yet.
<dr_willis> alsa should be installed.
<iceroot_> dr_willis: you know a place to see when a package has been renamed? or integrated into other packages?
<ubuntu_> I have a new computer that I'm trying to install ubuntu 11.10 on along side Windows.  Install works fine but when the computer reboots it goes str8 to windows without the grub menu.  can anyone help?
<iceroot_> ubuntu_: reinstall grub, maybe it was not installed (or installed on another drive)
<dr_willis> iceroot_:  never really noticed. I do se ei have alsa here. :) but this is a ubuntu system
<iceroot_> ubuntu_: or you are not booting from the drive which contains grub
<ubuntu_> tried that via chroot
<ubuntu_> no go
<iceroot_> ubuntu_: no need for chroot
<urlin2u> ubuntu_, you have the live cd?
<ubuntu_> yes
<iceroot_> ubuntu_: you have mor then one drive?
<ubuntu_> I'm on it right now
<ubuntu_> I have 2tb drive
<dr_willis> hmm.  has anyone notced a 'repair grub' item on the cd?  I sware i saw that  somwehere.. once.. :) but cant find it again.
<urlin2u> ubuntu_, run this script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<iceroot_> dr_willis: never saw something like that
<dr_willis> there is a 3rd party app to repair grub. i wonder if it made it into the  11.10 release.
<iceroot_> dr_willis: ah there was something like "fix x-server, restore grub" and so on but if i am correct that is not on the cd, that is on the installed system
<dr_willis> saw a remastered 11.04 cd that included the app. very handy. I had a link to it on my delicious.com/dr_willis links.
<dr_willis> iceroot_:  oh in the recovery menu items perhaps?
<iceroot_> dr_willis: yes
<dr_willis> but if grub is broke you cant get there. :)
<iceroot_> dr_willis: correct :) it was more like "detect other systems and put them into grub like a missing windows"
<dr_willis> I always put an extra grub install to a spare flash drive in case windows or somthing trashes grub these days.
<urlin2u> dr_willis, I wouldn't trust any app to repair grub personally, it is a easy job anyway.
<dr_willis> Untill you hav to explain how to do it to a newbie that dosent even understand what a terminal is...
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> then explain it 100 times in one month.
<urlin2u> oh the perils.
<iceroot_> or what grub is...
<dr_willis> Oh the Huge-manatee! :)
<dr_willis> one of these days i need to figure out the proper way to remove grub from a external usb hd. that i have removed ubuntu from. :)
<urlin2u> I wish people would just image their setups
<dr_willis> had a external usb booting to a broken grub by default once...
<iceroot_> the icon in sys-tray which is showing up by new mails or other notifications, is that an lxde or general ubuntu-feature?
<ubuntu_> urlin2u:  I have the script downloaded...  how do I run it?
<urlin2u> ubuntu_, unpack it to the desktop and run this just as the link says. sudo bash ~/Desktop/boot_info_script.sh
<iceroot_> dr_willis: sudo dd if=/dev/zeri of=/dev/sdX bs=512  will remove grub :) (and the partiton-layout and other mbr settings) :)
<iceroot_> zero
<dr_willis> I dident want to remove the layout.. just the  grub.
<dr_willis> it was a ex-ubuntu boot disk i put in a usb enclosure and reparittioned. :)
<dr_willis> i need to learn a better way to remove grub then using dd to zero out the  whold disk. :P
<dr_willis> I think if theres some count you give. it will just get grub.
<dr_willis> but i wanted NO grub or any other boot record there.
<ubuntu_> urlin2u:  http://pastebin.com/Rp2nGk5j
<iceroot_> you just have to know where grub is exactly in the first 512bytes
<iceroot_> there was a wikipedia-artikel in what byte-ranges the partiton-layout,grub and so on is
<dr_willis> yea, i recall seeing how to backup and restore grub via dd. but what if you want to restore a 'empty' mbr. :)
<iceroot_> very interesting, i cant use "sudo apt-get install paman" on lubuntu, but when i use "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" paman will be installed (and some pulse-packages will be removed
<dr_willis> Guess i could backup the mbr from a non-bootable hd.
<iceroot_> libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio is the conflict-package between lubuntu and ubuntu...
<iceroot_> time to spend more testing on lubuntu then on ubuntu :)
<dr_willis> I imagine Lubuntu will get a lot more popluar when this release hits  the public
<ubuntu_> urlin2u:  I think that grub is planting itself somewhere that it's not supposed to...  I'm trying to figure out where the "right place" might be.
<urlin2u> ubuntu_, you are missing the /boot/grub/core.img in the bootline of the partition and the MS boot is still in the mbr, chroot in again, and run sudo apt-get install grub-pc grub-common the install to the mbr.
<ubuntu_> k
<urlin2u> ubuntu_, the=then, I don't know may take a purge and reinstal of grub, but probably not.
<iceroot_> dr_willis: i hope so, its the only usable desktop which is supported
<dr_willis> old-skool desktop :)
<dr_willis> i noticed that icewm was not very useable  last i tried it.  had a lot of features that used to exist now broken or missing
<ubuntu_> urlin2u:  should I select "/DEV/SDA" or /DEV/SDA5"?
<urlin2u> ubuntu_, here is the chroot purge and reinstall and loading the mbr if it helps. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Purge_.26_Reinstall
<urlin2u> ubuntu_, sda5 is the ubuntuOS
<urlin2u> ubuntu_, if it was me I would run the purge it probably will be needed, hard to say never been in this predicament.
<urlin2u> ubuntu_, the sda is  used so is the sda5 read the link carefully.
<bullgard4> '~$ uname -v' obtains the kernel version number. But what command obtains the (daily) build number?
<trijntje> what is the shortcut key to open the Dash in oneiric?
<trijntje> windows/super doesnt work here
<bullgard4> trijntje: What desktop have you selected?
<bullgard4> when you logged in
<trijntje> bullgard4: I dont know, left it at the default. I do have the unity bar etc
<bullgard4> trijntje: So I cannot help you.
<trijntje> i'll check, brb
<trijntje> bullgard4: Ubuntu, not Ubuntu 2D
<ikonia> bullgard4: how many times have you bneen told to not cross post stuff
<ikonia> bullgard4: what version of ubuntu are you running
<iceroot_> what is the way to remove "ubuntu-desktop" + dependecies in 11.10? fpr 11.04 there was !purelxde which does not fit with 11.10
<bullgard4> ikonia: I am running ubuntu 11.10
<ikonia> bullgard4: ok - so PLEASE stop cross-posting 11.10 stuff in #ubuntu, you've been asked not to do this before
<ikonia> bullgard4: the daily build you talk about is not actually a software version, but a version of the OS - so commands such as uname will not show it
<bullgard4> ikonia: I have not asked what what commands will not shouw it but I rather asked what command will show it.
<ikonia> bullgard4: if I linux build thats rebuilt every day with a minor patch change (for example) the daily build will be 3 (I built it for 3 days) but the software versions will stay the same, so software that queries version numbers will not know
<ikonia> bullgard4: the version number is an administration task, not a software version
<ikonia> bullgard4: you may see it in the lsb output if the person doing the builds chooses to include it, but it's not worth the effort.
<bullgard4> Ah, I see. --  Thank you.
<trijntje> bullgard4: I'm running the default unity interface, not unity 2D
<bullgard4> trijntje: I think this is an error, and you should report it in Launchpad.
<trijntje> bullgard4: k, thanks
<cheche> does anyone notice that 11.10 takes longer than 10.04?
<trijntje>   lol, now it works again...
<bullgard4> cheche: What operation takes longer?
<cheche> startup
<bullgard4> cheche: No. Quite the contrary: On my computer, it is faster.
<cheche> bullgard4: I have test it 11.10 for a netbook
<cheche> given that unity was target mainly for them
<bullgard4> cheche: My computer is a Thinkpad T61.
<cheche> bullgard4: is there anything that I can do so it gets faster?
<bullgard4> cheche: Probably. For example removing services that you do not need. But this will likely effect only a few percent of the boot-up time. It is likely that there is a configuration error in your computer. You'll need to analyze several boot-up processes. Which may turn out difficult.
<cheche> bullgard4: what i notice is tha shutdown still fast.
<bullgard4> hehe
<bullgard4> Since today's dist-upgrade I can no longergraphically  suspend my computer. Is this a known bug?
<zniavre> good morning
<zniavre> i experienced some error during the boot just before gdm (something about monted .0 i should type S to continu) this is known there a bug report about it ? wich soft can be in causes?
<zniavre> !gnome-core
<zniavre> no more gnome-core package for oneiric ?
<joepa> I've lost the ability to set my laptop to suspend (or hibernate) on lid close in oneiric
<joepa> I see the option in power settings, it's just greyed out
<joepa> I can suspend/hibernate manually by calling pm-* from teh command line
<joepa> I don't see any recent bugs on launchpad that report this problem
<joepa> any ideas, before I report it as a new bug?
<mihai_> hello
<mihai_> i've got a problem, maybe someone can help me: the time indicator shows "Time" instead of the actual time. This happened last night after i updated from newly installed daily build, using update-manager
<joepa> I "fixed" the suspend problem by plugging into ac power and rebooting (neither of those things alone fixed the problem)
<joepa> now the options for suspend and hibernate can be selected in power settings
<joepa> not a real explanation for the original cause, but maybe useful if anyone else runs into the same problem and just needs a quick fix
<bullgard4> zniavre: gdm is no longer the display manager.
<zniavre> bulldog98_,  i still prefer that one
<zniavre> im using minimal installation with only gnome-panel session (fallback)
<zniavre> cause my computer is not good enough to make unity and gnome-shell running well
<bullgard4> joepa: Launchpad bug #852469
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 852469 in pm-utils (Ubuntu) "GNOME 3 does not show a "Suspend" button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/852469
<zniavre> bulldog98_,  sorry tabfail
<zniavre> bullgard4,  ** was for your answer
<SavageWolf> Hm... Apparently upgrading to Oneric set /tmp to rwx-r-wr-w...
<SavageWolf> *rwxr-xr-x
<bullgard4> zniavre: I could not understand your English at 10:52 - 11:17 GMT+2.
<zniavre> im sorry it's not my native language ...   :o(
<SavageWolf> I feel I should report this as a bug or something... Maybe...
<mihai_> i've got a problem, maybe someone can help me: the time indicator shows "Time" instead of the actual time. This happened last night after i updated from newly installed daily build, using update-manager
<bullgard4> SavageWolf: Wrong.
<SavageWolf> Uh... How am I wrong?
<bullgard4> SavageWolf: Not rwxr-xr-x but drwxrwxrwt.
<AlanBell> spd-say "ubuntu oh-neric osselot"
<AlanBell> does that sound about right to you?
<dr_willis> I wanted it to be Obsessive Otter :)
<AlanBell> spd-say "ubuntu oneiric ocelot" <- compare it to that
<AlanBell> which makes the installer sound rather daft
<dr_willis> and a bit of a tounge twister 'she sells sea shells by the sea shore' :)
<zhiwei> hello everyone. how to hide battery icon on panel?
<zhiwei> someone said that this is a bug in indicator-power:http://askubuntu.com/questions/56255/hide-battery-status-icon-in-oneiric-ocelot-alpha3
<trijntje> what does the unity option 'automatically grid windows on timer in switcher' do? I've enabled it but I dont notice any difference
<necreo> erm
<necreo> when I start banshee, the GUI freezes and I can only move my mouse pointer
<necreo> happens since the last update.. anyone else?
<necreo> anyone?
<Q-FUNK> re
<jMCg> sensors output: http://sprunge.us/DeBf
<jMCg> The fan is audibly running all the time, this didn't happen before the update.. All of this while the system is running practically idle: http://sprunge.us/AYbO
<Q-FUNK> just upgraded one natty host with a gnome desktop.  X keeps on complaining that it's not able to update ~/.ICEauthority
<jMCg> Q-FUNK: does the file/directory exist, is it writable to you?
<Q-FUNK> ~/ exists and is writable
<vinylfreak89> how can i upgarde from the kubuntu desktop to oneiric
<dr_willis> vinylfreak89:  kubuntu is ubuntu with kde.. so yes..
<vinylfreak89> in previous releases there was a command u issued equivalent to release-update -d for kubuntu
<dr_willis> should be same for kubuntu/ubuntu/lubuntu/ and so on.
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<vinylfreak89> thanks but i've already seen those guides
<vinylfreak89> im specifically referring to the command line param that brings up this tool
<vinylfreak89> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=11.04-natty-upgrade5.png
<Q-FUNK> jMCg, is there any log file you can think of that would tell me more about why creating/updating .ICEauthority fails?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<vinylfreak89> hi blueskaj
<BluesKaj> hi vinylfreak89
<vinylfreak89> blueskaj are you familliar with upgrading kubuntu using the gui method?
<BluesKaj> GUI method , do you mean with the upgrade manager ? I'm not aware one can upgrade to a devel version with it .
<vinylfreak89> yes
<vinylfreak89> in previous releases there was a way you could upgrdae equivalent to using gonme's update-manager
<vinylfreak89> but i can't seem to find the command
<BluesKaj> it's easier IMO , just to upgrade with , sudo do-release-upgrade -d , in the terminal.
<vinylfreak89> it won't screw anything up?
<vinylfreak89> upgrades the packages the same way?
<BluesKaj> vinylfreak89, yes the upgrade manager does the same thing except it uses a GUI, ...make sure you don't have any non default repos or ppas in your /etc/aptsources.list.d
<charlie-tca> the update manager works if you use update-manager -d in a terminal
<BluesKaj> err /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<charlie-tca> It even updates the sources list for you
<BluesKaj> charlie-tca, ok cool , din't think of that :)
<mrdeb> hi
<mrdeb> do you like the new ubuntu
<mrdeb> it looks good
<SirFunk> has anyone seen a problem running a statically compiled 32bit binary where it just says "No such file or directory"
<mrdeb> what
<corecode> hi, my aptitude is very confused and shows many packages twice
<jtaylor> SirFunk: which binary?
<SirFunk> oh wait
<SirFunk> well, it's teamviewer which bundles wine with it
<jtaylor> corecode: probably aptitude was not fixed for multiarch yet
<corecode> is that a known problem?
<SirFunk> but my system wide wine is giving the same problem
<SirFunk> hmm
<jtaylor> its known yes
<corecode> jtaylor: what's multiarch?
<jtaylor> corecode: allows installing libraries from multiple architectures on the same system
<jtaylor> corecode: e.g. i386 and amd64
<corecode> i gotta say, unity or gnome totally didn't work for me; had to switch to xmonad
<corecode> jtaylor: ah with the same name
<jtaylor> corecode: so your package manager know has each package multiple times (depending on the number of arch's you have activated)
<corecode> mhm
<jtaylor> some tools still need to be adapted to display this correctly
<SirFunk> $ wine                      bash: /usr/bin/wine: No such file or directory
<SirFunk> wtf
<SirFunk> the file is clearly there!
<corecode> SirFunk: bash missing?
<jtaylor> SirFunk: please to: type wine
<jtaylor> do
<SirFunk> wine is hashed (/usr/bin/wine) ?
<corecode> oh no
<corecode> wine is 32 bit?
<jtaylor> yes
 * corecode scratches head
<jtaylor> readelf -h /usr/bin/wine | grep Class
<corecode> so you're missing some important libs for wine
<SirFunk> corecode: how do i get them?
<SirFunk> Class:                             ELF32
<mrdeb> so 1110 is past beta now is htqat it
<mrdeb> ?
<mrdeb> so its good to install
<jtaylor> beta 2 will be released soon
<jtaylor> 21. sep I think
<mrdeb> i used daily
<mrdeb> and it seems good
<jtaylor> SirFunk: what happens if you type /usr/bin/wine into the terminal
<SirFunk> jtaylor: bash: /usr/bin/wine: No such file or directory
<jtaylor> do you have wine installed`?
<SirFunk> yes sir
<jtaylor> wine 1.2 or wine 1.3?
<mrdeb> so is it ok to intsall now
<mrdeb> also, is it much diff from 1104
<jtaylor> depends on how experienced you are and how tolerant to bugs
<jtaylor> there are still many in the current state
<SirFunk> jtaylor: was 1.2 .. I'm installing 1.3 now
<jtaylor> I do not recommend changing to oneiric for your main system until at least the release
<jtaylor> use a seperate install or a virtualmachine if you want to try it out
<SirFunk> jtaylor: same problem with wine 1.3
<jtaylor> what does this output: dpkg -S /usr/bin/wine
<mrdeb> do the bugs destroy files
<jtaylor> unlikely but possible
<jtaylor> make backups
<SirFunk> jtaylor: wine1.3: /usr/bin/wine
<jtaylor> ok the file is there but when you execute it sais it isn't?
<SirFunk> jtaylor: yup
<SirFunk> jtaylor: i think i found the problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine1.3/+bug/852101
<SirFunk> grrr
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 852101 in wine1.3 (Ubuntu) "bash: /usr/bin/wine: No such file or directory" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mrdeb> why doy ou type usr bin adn wine when yoyu can do wine only
<mrdeb> ?
<jtaylor> wine may be some alias or the PATH variable may point to something else
<SirFunk> jtaylor: i think it's a missing library problem
<jtaylor> possible
<jtaylor> its working for me :/
<jtaylor> strace /usr/bin/wine output would be interesting
<jtaylor> strace /usr/bin/wine 2>&1 | pastebinit   but before you pipe it to pastebin check that there is no personal information in the output
<corecode> odd, i can't get flash to work in chromium
<SirFunk> hangon
<SirFunk> jtaylor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/691613/
<SirFunk> jtaylor: did you read that bug report? looks like my problem.. and i'm cnofused why it's working for you, can you tell me the  versions of wine/ia32-libs you have installed?
<jtaylor> 1.3.28-0ubuntu1 and 20090808ubuntu22
<jtaylor> SirFunk: can you do the same with strace -f -v
<SirFunk> jtaylor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/691614/
<SirFunk> jtaylor: yeah i have the same versions... weird!
<jtaylor> strange problem
<jtaylor> which wine gives /usr/bin/wine?
<SirFunk> yup
<SirFunk> oh jtaylor are you using a 64bit system?
<jtaylor> yes
<SirFunk> recently updated?
<jtaylor> yes
<SirFunk> frustrating
<oCean> SirFunk: the problem might be the hashbang
<SirFunk> hashbang? it's a binary there's no hashbang involved
<SirFunk> $ file /usr/bin/wine
<SirFunk> /usr/bin/wine: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<oCean> I say this because of the error, and because of the strace output
<oCean> Say I create a script with a faulty hashbang, it would output the exact strace errors
<SirFunk> weird
<SirFunk> because it's clearly a binary ...
<james296> can anyone here give me a reason why as soon as I install Ubuntu 11.10 beta 1, I dont get any updates at all? I know recently when I got it I got a ton of updates
<james296> this is the same download of Ubuntu 11.10 beta 1 as I had before, but no updates...
<jtaylor> james296: maybe your mirror is lagging
<oCean> SirFunk: no, I'm mistaken, nvm
<james296> well, it successfully searched the repos and says no updates are found...
<jtaylor> which mirror?
<james296> I even ran through terminal
<james296> main and the US server
<jtaylor> whats your gcc-4.6 version?
<james296> 4.6.1-2ubuntu5
<jtaylor> urg that is old
<james296> exactly
<james296> alot are old on here
<james296> but, no updates are found...
<jtaylor> are you using a proxy or cacher?
<james296> no
<james296> I JUST freshly installed this, nothing different
<james296> it is ran through Wubi though, under my Windows partition
<james296> that normally never matters though
<james296> so now what?
<james296> what can I do?
<jtaylor> no idea
<jtaylor> I had a similar issue once with my cacher, only resolved it by wiping the cache
<james296> so Im stuck with an outdated beta?
<james296> along with crashes and unfixed bugs?
<corecode> chromium+flash on 64bit, anybody got that working?
<jtaylor> try apt-get clean and rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<corecode> or should i file a bug report
<jtaylor> corecode: does it work with firefox?
<jtaylor> and for such issues its very likely there is already a bug open for it
<corecode> does it work for you?
<SirFunk> jtaylor: any other ideas for me?
<jtaylor> I don't use chromium
<james296> still doesnt work
<jtaylor> SirFunk: no I don't understand the error
<james296> this is so frustrating
<james296> is there any explanation behind this?
<jtaylor> james296: did you do apt-get update again?
<corecode> hmmm
<james296> let me try
<corecode> doesn't work in firefox either
<corecode> what is going on
<jtaylor> do you get an error message?
<jtaylor> amd64 system? do you ahve multiarch enabled?
<Peter_Bilt> hi
<Peter_Bilt> i got a problem
<Peter_Bilt> # CCcam CCcam: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<james296> no, no errors
<Peter_Bilt> its 64bit arch on the local machine
<james296> I just installed synaptic, no updates there either
<james296> so, guess I have to be stuck just waiting for beta 2?
<jtaylor> try using a different mirror
<corecode> jtaylor: is multiarch enabled automatically?
<jtaylor> corecode: depends whether your fresh installed or upgraded
<corecode> fresh install
<jtaylor> Peter_Bilt: you probably need to install lib32stdc++6
<Peter_Bilt> its installed
<Peter_Bilt> maybe not in path
<corecode> firefox just shows that the plugin is needed
<Peter_Bilt> usr/lib/ure/lib/libstdc++.so.6
<SirFunk> jtaylor: ok, i'll just watch that bug report, sounds like the same problem
<SirFunk> thanks for the help
<jtaylor> Peter_Bilt: why aren't you using the system version?
<Peter_Bilt> i don't change anything
<Peter_Bilt> i just installed it today fresh w/o any change on ppa or so
<Peter_Bilt> i just see that in apt cache
<Peter_Bilt> var/cache/apt/archives/libstdc++6_4.6.1-9ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<jtaylor> libstdc++ installes in /usr/lib/<triplet>
<Peter_Bilt> yeah i supposed that too
<BluesKaj> Peter_Bilt, james296,  did you remove the old ppas before upgrading to 11.10?
<Peter_Bilt> i didnt upgrade
<Peter_Bilt> i fresh installed
<BluesKaj> Peter_Bilt, ok, your the second person to have this problem this morning , but the other guy is on kubuntu 11.04
<Peter_Bilt> strange
<BluesKaj> I also read an article about apt breaking on some installs
<Peter_Bilt> i got a sandy bridge corei5 with 16gb ram
<Peter_Bilt> i re-install this thing from apt cache now
<bjsnider> i don't know if ubuntu will run on only 16gb of ram
<james296> no old PPAs to remove, I reinstalled beta 1 directly
<Peter_Bilt> strange the stuf is in apt-cache but doesnt find it
<Peter_Bilt> it seems to be the libstdc package is borked or something
<Peter_Bilt> because after installing it didnt apper on /usr/lib
<Peter_Bilt> strange
<Peter_Bilt> its in usr lib but why it didnt copy it?
<jtaylor> did you install libstdc++6:i386?
<corecode> hm.
<corecode> firefox doesn't look in the directory flashplugin-installer installs in
<Peter_Bilt> i tried the deb package
<bjsnider> flash is installed and heavily linked using alternatives
<corecode> yea
<corecode> still
<Peter_Bilt> but something is borked, i will have to copy it manually by extracting it and link
<bjsnider> the links show up in every possible browser location
<corecode> and the odd thing is that it is a 32bit package
<corecode> well, 32bit library
<Peter_Bilt> weird
<Peter_Bilt> maybe a cup too much lol
<corecode> bjsnider: well, they didn't
<bjsnider> the link firefox uses is in /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins
<corecode> not here
<bjsnider> it's empty?
<bjsnider> are you using the 64-bit browser?
<corecode> firefox searched only in /usr/lib/firefox-7.0/plugins
<corecode> which is a symlink to /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins
<Peter_Bilt> do i have to install the ia32 lib too?
<Peter_Bilt> for stdc?
<jtaylor> no
<jtaylor> for oneiric it was multiarched
<jtaylor> for older therre is a lib32 pakcage
<Peter_Bilt> i hate those libstdc errors they may cause a fatal error later
<maxagaz> hi
<maxagaz> still possible to test gnome-shell in a virtualbox ?
<maxagaz> s/possible/impossible
<Peter_Bilt> yes
<maxagaz> does it work better in vmware ?
<penguin42> maxagaz: I guess it comes down to hell well 3d graphics work
<maxagaz> I'm trying it anyway...
<maxagaz> hope it will work
<maxagaz> I'm impatient to see gnome-shell
<maxagaz> unity is very nice, but I'm might prefer gnome-shell even if it's a little bit worst
<oly_> hi, are there any known issues with 3d caused by the latest updates getting unable to initalise opengl error at the moment on an nvidia card ?
<BluesKaj> I set the fonts in system settings as kdesudo but when I access files in dolphin and kate as kdesudo the fonts aren't applied. I'm on a big screen monitor so Ineed the fonts to be large
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Hmm I'm betting that when run as sudo they can't access your settings files, they probably access roots
<teh5abiking> hello everyone. sorry to irritate you guys, but i just installed ubuntu oneiric ocelot beta 1 on my computer, and when I tried to sync my 4th gen iPod touch, Banshee said that my iPod has the songs on it, but for some reason, it doesn't show up on my iPod's music app.
<BluesKaj> penguin42, I set the fonts as root , which used to work in the past when i accessed files as root . Could this a user uid problem ?
<BluesKaj> be
<penguin42> oh, not sure
<BluesKaj> well, time to do some searching , I guess
<escott> BluesKaj, often a settings daemon has to be running. at least that is the case for gnome
<escott> BluesKaj, there is a .gtkrc file where you could put config settings (it is seldom used) that operates independent of gnome-settings-daemon. perhaps kde has something similar
<guntbert> what does "distribution updates" in update-manager mean? My UM tells me "system is up to date", but there are 9 packages (libreoffice) marked as "distribution updates"
<jtaylor> it means installing these packages will add new additional packages or remove others
<jtaylor> normally that does not happen during the lifetime of a stable release
<jtaylor> only when you upgrade from one distribution to the next => distribution upgrade
<jtaylor> for the development version that happens all the time
<jtaylor> but you must take care about removals, sometimes the archives goes out of sync for related packages and an dist-upgrade will attempt to remove important packages
<BluesKaj> escott, let me check
<lucious> could I have some help confirming a bug, please?
<guntbert> jtaylor: clear enough, thx - those packages are displayed but not selectable (even when "distribution updates" is checked) - thx for the warning, i almost always use aptitude safe-upgrade :)
<bullgard4> guntbert: I believe it is equivalent to '~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<guntbert> bullgard4: thx
<howlymowly_> hi poeple..   shortf question: I just tried updating to oneiric, using the update-manager  and got this error message:
<lucious> Whenever I take a screen capture with gnome-screenshot, the resulting image is the lightdm login screen. I am running a VM, so I hope someone could confirm if the same happens on real hardware? Scrot did the same.
<howlymowly_> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<howlymowly_> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<howlymowly_> 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'
<howlymowly_> any idea?
<howlymowly_> what this is all about?
<lost_cause> Hi folks!  I can't seem to get 11.10 to install.  It just keep going right into Windows rather than a GRUB2 menu.
<bullgard4> howlymowly_: You are requested to send an error report to Launchpad.
<lost_cause> I've tried re-installing and chrooting to upgrade grub but no dice.
<jtaylor> howlymowly_: I'd wait until tomorrow and try again
<jtaylor> today there where some inconsistencies with gcc in the archive
<howlymowly_> i see ...  what does "held packages" mean ? jtaylor
<jtaylor> you could also try to upgrade via the command line, that should give you a better error message
<jtaylor> it means apt will not upgrade package because they would break others
<howlymowly_> jtaylor: actually  no..  i tried that but it gives me almost the same error message
<howlymowly_> ahh  ok, i see
<howlymowly_> thx
<howlymowly_> would be easier if the error message told me what packages cause the problem
<jtaylor> yes :/
<howlymowly_> commandline doesn't do that either
<jtaylor> strange
<jtaylor> if its still a problem after an update tomorrow it might be worth reporting a bug
<howlymowly_> and I also looked into  vim /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log  and couldn't find anything
<howlymowly_> kk
<bullgard4> howlymowly_: The package 'update-manager' caused the problem.
<howlymowly_> now..   that's bad coincidence isn't it ^^
<howlymowly_> thx bullgard4 for information
<lucious> could someone check to see if snapshot is working properly?
<corecode> hm. sessreg isn't working for me - any idea how i should use it?
<lost_cause> Hi folks!  I can't seem to get 11.10 to install.  It just keep going right into Windows rather than a GRUB2 menu.
<FernandoMiguel> oi
<lost_cause> I've tried re-installing and chrooting to upgrade grub but no dice.
<lost_cause> http://pastebin.com/BZKuGTYz
<FernandoMiguel> who here is using IPv6 that can give me a tips on teredo/miredo?
<lost_cause> ^^^^  boot info
<BluesKaj> interesting if I do sudo kate in the terminal , the font settings are applied ...if I do kdesudo kate in the terminal , the fonts aren't applied. Same goes for dolphin
<guntbert>  BluesKaj sudo kate might be harmful
<lucious> could some test gnome-screenshot?
<BluesKaj> and I get this when I do sudo kate : Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-kaj" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<BluesKaj> obviously I need an ownership change
<guntbert> !kdesudo | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<BluesKaj> guntbert, but I'm using a large screen monitor and I'm 3M away , so I need to have the same fonts applied to sudo'd apps as I set in system settings . I already tried setting the fonts system settings as kdesudo , a procedure which use to work , but now doesn't.
<BluesKaj> used to work
<guntbert> BluesKaj: sorry, I'm not familiar with the details of kdesudo vs gksudo, and I never cared about fonts too much :-)
<BluesKaj> and why the error I posted above
<BluesKaj> guntbert, I didn't care about fonts much until I setup this media server connected to our TV
<guntbert> understandable, BluesKaj , but I still cannot help :)
<BluesKaj> QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: No such file or directory QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /root/.config/ibus/bus kaj@Media-Server:~$
<BluesKaj> kdesudo kate spits that error
 * guntbert uses gnome, not kde
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I think ibus is something to do with input handling
<BluesKaj> well, some ppl here use kde , but maybe they haven't encountered this ...what bugs me is that setting the fonts as root used apply them to password required files as well
<lost_cause> Hi folks!  I can't seem to get 11.10 to install.  It just keep going right into Windows rather than a GRUB2 menu.
<lost_cause> I've tried re-installing and chrooting to upgrade grub but no dice.
<lost_cause> http://pastebin.com/BZKuGTYz
<lost_cause> http://pastebin.com/BZKuGTYz
<lost_cause> ^^^^  boot info
<penguin42> BluesKaj: sudo kate is running for me
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Although some of this install is from last week; I've done an update but not restarted
<BluesKaj> penguin42, yeah, it runs , but is dangerous
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Why?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<BluesKaj> penguin42, kate runs as fine kdesudo , but the fonts I set as root in systemsettings won't apply as they did in the past
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I'm not sure that's due to that inotify error, that looks unrelated
<BluesKaj> penguin42, what about the uid error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-kaj" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0...is that due to usage of sudo instead of kdesudo
<BluesKaj> ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Hmm ok, it looks like kdesudo is doing more than I expected - I thought it was just gui wrapper on sudo, but it looks like it's wrangling some other stuff as well
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Probably both the inotify error and the kdecache one are due to it trying to get to your own stuff rather than roots - where the fonts are supposed to come from though I don't know
 * penguin42 disappears for a little while
<BluesKaj> yeah, penguin42 , that makes sense
<leonel> Hello  xulrunner is gone in 11.10 .. what library replaces it ?  Trying to build Couchdb 1.1.0 on 11.10
<jbicha> leonel: perhaps firefox-dev
<jtaylor> I don't think its gone, only not in main anymore
<leonel> searched in packages.ubuntu.com  and no package for oneiric
<jbicha> leonel: or maybe mozjs
<jtaylor> hm yes, its probably firefox-dev
<jbicha> leonel: https://code.launchpad.net/~wibblymat/ubuntu/oneiric/couchdb/update-to-1.1.0
<leonel> jbicha: thank you very much !
<tarvid> after running testdrive and installing oneiric server, how do I bring it under kvm?
<cjohnston> is it possible to login to +1 with the classic interface?
<cjohnston> I don't like unity on my desktop
<IdleOne> !notunity
<ubottu> To use GNOME Shell on Oneiric, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place a new entry in the Sessions dropdown on the login window.
<IdleOne> as close as you will get
<cjohnston> hmmm....
<cjohnston> I use one keyboard/mouse across my systems, so I don't really like the unity panel on my desktop, which is the host, but I like it on the laptop.. hmm
 * penguin42 hasn't tried the gnome-panel one - maybe I should
<penguin42> cjohnston: You can of course mix and match - I run unity on this laptop but KDE on my desktop - both next to each other wired with synergy
<cjohnston> I'm not a big kde fan either.. lol
<penguin42> cjohnston: lxde, xfce,.....
<cjohnston> ya..
<cjohnston> I guess I'm going to have to find one.
<penguin42> cjohnston: I'm finding KDE4 pretty stable now and working OK; my preference order is currently gnome2>KDE4>unity>gnome shell
<cjohnston> I was never able to get used to KDE
<penguin42> cjohnston: Try it again, it's changed quite a bit - worth a go
<cjohnston> is that whats shipped on +1 beta?
<penguin42> yeh, just install kubuntu desktop to try it
<cjohnston> Do you you use synergy or have you moved on to what of the other variations of it
<g30> hi
<penguin42> cjohnston: plain synergy
<mongy> xfce is the new gnome2, and I like
<penguin42> mongy: It's not bad at all
#ubuntu+1 2011-09-18
<bjsnider> i don't think xfce is really new at all
<penguin42> erm no; it's a perfectly reasonable phrase though - as in red is the new black
<cwillu_at_work> i.e., it's what we use now that gnome is broken by design :p
<bjsnider> gnome is not broken by design
<penguin42> lets not get back into the argument please?!
<bjsnider> there is no argument
<bazhang> getting offtopic here
<winut> any idea on how to get gnome-keyring to load on login? using kubuntu 11.10 thanks
<winut> using evolution mail atm and that requires gnome keyring, as its not programmed to use kwallet
<winut> evolution still prompts for the password, albeit just 1 with gnome-keyring installed. however, would be better to open without password. any ideas? thanks
<ActionParsnip> I always set a blank keyring password, easier times
<winut> does that work? on kubuntu 11.10 and evolution 3?
<ActionParsnip> ive not used evolution but if there is a blank password then you will never be bothered for the password
<winut> i think this maybe a new feature of evolution 3
<winut> I haven't had a chance to test it in ubuntu as the desktop crashed too much
<winut> oneiric
<IdleOne> !notunity | bonjohnjovi
<ubottu> bonjohnjovi: To use GNOME Shell on Oneiric, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place a new entry in the Sessions dropdown on the login window.
<bonjohnjovi> IdleOne, the thing is, apt-get install gnome-shell tells me no installation candidate available
<IdleOne> try apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<bonjohnjovi> already done the update part
<bonjohnjovi> doing it again.
<IdleOne> hmm, you have the universe repo enabled
<IdleOne> ?
<bonjohnjovi> don't know, isn't it enabled by default?
<bonjohnjovi> can't even install synaptic either
<IdleOne> should be yes
<bonjohnjovi> it doesn't seem to be enabled
<bonjohnjovi> i'm on the livecd
<bonjohnjovi> lemme check sources.list
<IdleOne> what does lsb_release -a give you
<IdleOne> oh, you are running live cd, yeah might be disabled there, can't imagine why though
<bonjohnjovi> ubuntu oneiric (development)
<bonjohnjovi> i just want to test stability before i dive in.
<IdleOne> very wise
<bonjohnjovi> yea, universe is not available
<IdleOne> I dive in head firsty before checking if the pool has water
<IdleOne> first*
<bonjohnjovi> lol
<bonjohnjovi> i'm looking for something stable, so i gotta check first :)
<bonjohnjovi> trusting that beta is good enough
<bonjohnjovi> and only gets better
<IdleOne> well oneiric is still beta and stable enough'ish
<bonjohnjovi> yea, i jumped to fedora 6 months ago, but want to get back to ubuntu
<bonjohnjovi> it feels way better.
<bonjohnjovi> and i can't wait for the stable release
<bonjohnjovi> package installing now.
<bonjohnjovi> its funny how the livecd is almost faster than an install because everything runs off RAM
<bullgard4> bonjohnjovi: Using a Ubuntu live CD will not make "everything" run off RAM.
<bonjohnjovi> bullgard4, i know, that
<bonjohnjovi> that's why i said *almost*
<bonjohnjovi> package installs are certainly faster.
<bonjohnjovi> except when waiting to read libs from the cdrom.
<bonjohnjovi> right. upgrade done.
<bonjohnjovi> time to switch sessions.
<bonjohnjovi> ok. now in g-shell
<bonjohnjovi> is it possible to make gnome-shell the default?
<jbicha> bonjohnjovi: generally, whatever session you opened last is pre-selected
<bonjohnjovi> ok. doesn't seem to act like that on the livecd though.
<bonjohnjovi> thanks.
<bonjohnjovi> laters.
<bullgard4_> IdleOne: <ubottu>: "To use GNOME Shell on Oneiric, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place a new entry in the Sessions dropdown on the login window." What are the names of these entries?
<rww> No idea, try it and see >.>
<rww> Internet says "GNOME" and "GNOME Classic", respectively.
<bullgard4_> rww: I have tried and looked at it before I posted here. I cannot establish the association of the 3 entries "GNOME", "GNOME Classic" and "GNOME Classic (No Effects)" with ubottu's mentioning of 2 packages.
<rww> bullgard4_: GNOME is Shell, GNOME Classic is GNOME Fallback with Compiz, GNOME Classic is GNOME Fallback with Metacity
<rww> erm, GNOME Classic (no effects) is GNOME Fallback with Metacity
<bullgard4_> rww: Thank you for explaining.
<zhiwei> hi,all. My Desktop Icon has some errors, who can tell me the reason?
<tjoy> I used to have an i386 alternate-install CD for oneiric, where can I download it again?
<tjoy> n/m found one
<tjoy> http://mirrors.easynews.com/linux/ubuntu-releases//oneiric/ if anyone else needs it
<xgt001> why is apt-get downloading all the package data again and again,...in natty and early it , to download something like 12 mb at first and upon further updating it downloaded only the changed packages.. but oneiric beta1 is downloading everything all over agian
<tsimpson> xgt001: because you're on a development release and things change often
<xgt001> tsimpson: ok so will the apt keep downloading all the  package info all over again unless it becomes a release?
<tsimpson> no, apt still only downloads the packages that have changed
<tsimpson> it just so happens that everything changes a lot during development
<xgt001> tsimpson: not exactly... here i tried twice and it downloaded 22 mb every time despite packages havent changed....is it a bug that i should report?
<tsimpson> how do you know packages haven't changed? are they the same version?
<sjanssen> in Ubuntu 11.04, I used Nautilus strictly for the automounter, I don't run a desktop environment.  I used "nautilus -n --no-desktop", and this worked properly: no icons on the desktop, no nautilus window, and automounting worked
<xgt001> tsimpson: yes... they are the same
<sjanssen> in 11.10, "nautilus -n --no-desktop" outputs "Initializing nautilus-gdu extension", pauses for 5 seconds, then prints "Shutting down nautilus-gdu extension"
<sjanssen> what's up with that?  Is it part of Ubuntu-specific desktop integration stuff?  I don't want to go bugging the Gnome people if it's Ubuntu-specific
<tsimpson> xgt001: then you probably should report a bug, but I don't see how apt would download exactly the same packages more than once
<xgt001> tsimpson: not exactly the packages... i mean the  package lists ... that is when we do apt-get update
<tsimpson> xgt001: well the package lists change often
<tsimpson> new packages, new versions, new descriptions, new translations, removed packages etc
<xgt001> btw how to install i386 apps in amd64 in 11.10... i heard there is better support for i386 apps in 11.10 now for amd64
<tsimpson> I don't know, I run 386
<xgt001> ok folks, i want to triple boot oneiric, maverick and win7, currently i have win7 and oneiric installed in seperate partitions.. i have seperate / and /home partitions, along with a seperate swap... should i resize home partition to install maverick?
<Peter_Bilt> what compiler uses ubuntu kernl?
<rww> Peter_Bilt: GCC
<Peter_Bilt> lol
<Peter_Bilt>  know its gcc but the version used to compile
<rww> should have said that, then :P
<rww> cat /proc/version
<Peter_Bilt> its 4.6.1 ok
<Peter_Bilt> i got strange errors
<rohdef> after I upgraded grub forgot about one of my Windows partitions, and now I can only access the recovery partition, and not the one with the working windows on
<rohdef> how can I reconfigure grub, so I  once again get access to my working windows
<justinas> Good morning!
<justinas> Synaptic autentification dialog does not get the focus in Oneiric.
<justinas> In fact, I managed to type in my password in an entirely different application when Synaptic started.
<justinas> It really gets irksome.
<justinas> I suppose the expected behaviour is that the Synapic authentification dialog blocks all the input to any other application while it runs.
<Peter_Bilt> there is no xorg.conf
<Peter_Bilt> i got a new pc with dandy birds, and a fatality motherboard from asrock z68 something 3, i cant see a xorg.conf
<iceroot> how to remove "ubuntu-desktop" complete on 11.10? is there something else then "sudo apt-get remove --purge" and put there every package from ubuntu-desktop?
<bullgard4>  [seahorse] Passwords and Encrption Keys > tab "Passwords" > entry "Name=Passwords:default": What does mean here »default« (in contrast to »login«)?
<bullgard4> iceroot: I'm afraid not.
<bullgard4> Peter_Bilt: There is no xorg.conf by default.
<bullgard4> justinas: With me, Synaptic autentification dialog does get the focus in Oneiric. --  File an error report in Launchpad.
<bullgard4> +h
<Peter_Bilt> bulldarg, so how should i make my hdmi2 work?
<macer1> Peter_Bilt, what problem do you have?
<justinas> bullgard4: I am using Gnome classic mode, not that unity crap.
<justinas> Probably that's the problem.
<bullgard4> justinas: Even in this case you should report this error to Launchpad.
<tjoy> how can i force apt to prefer one repository over another even if the software is older?
<tjoy> for the same package
<iceroot> bullgard4: ok thank you
<bullgard4> Peter_Bilt: You can create your own xorg.conf if it does not exist. I only said that xorg.conf does not exist any longer by default.
<rigved> is thunderbird able to sync contacts from ubuntu one?
<justinas> bullgard4: I would gladly do that if Launchpad did not require me to register there!
<justinas> And I'd sooner change then distribution than register in some site.
<justinas> s/then/the/g
<rigved> in thunderbird, i cannot find a way to sync my ubuntu one contacts. in the ubuntu one control panel, i can see "Enable evolution-couchdb plugin". but i'm using thunderbird, not evolution. so how do i sync my ubuntu one contacts with thunderbird? can anyone help?
<macer1> rigved, maybe it is not implemented
<rigved> macer1: i was just now googling for this. it seems that there an extension, but it is still experimental.
<rigved> in thunderbird, i can create a new network-based calendar, but it is not the same as contacts-sync, afaik.
<rigved> sorry, my mistake. calendar and contacts are two different things!
<BluesKaj> hey all
<Peter_Bilt> i am sadly i can't see my fanrpm
<alkisg> I'm running `apport-bug linux` in Oneiric beta 1 live CD, and it tells me that it cannot report the bug because it's not a genuine Ubuntu package...???
<winut> Howdy BluesKaj! any luck with muon yet?
<rigved> alkisg: there is no package called linux. do you want to collect information against the linux kernel?
<alkisg> rigved: yes, and the apport-bug manpage states that "linux" is special-cased just for that
<alkisg>        As a special case, to report a bug against the Linux kernel, you do not need to use the full package name (such as linux-image-2.6.28-4-generic); you can just use
<alkisg>            apport-bug linux
<jtaylor> are you using the stock linux kernel?
<alkisg> The one that comes with the oneiric beta live cd
<alkisg> So I guess yes, not the vanilla one, but the stock ubuntu one
<alkisg> It might have been superseeded in the archives since beta1 was released (3.0.0-9)
<rigved> alkisg: what happens when you try to use apport against the full package name? use uname -r to get the version number.
<alkisg> rigved: exactly the same error message is displayed
<alkisg> (apport-bug linux-image-3.0.0-9-generic)
<rigved> alkisg: i just now tried the command: apport-bug linux; and it worked. maybe the fact that you are using a LiveCD (no actual installed package) is causing the problem, but not sure about this.
<alkisg> Thank you rigved
<BluesKaj> no updates today ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: There are  apile waiting here
<BluesKaj> penguin42, how long since you updated ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I did an update yesterday, actually on <--- machine it said no updates, but I hit check and it found some, so I think they probably landed in the last hour or so
<BluesKaj> ok , I just had one , os-prober ...was afraid I acquired the same problem of seeming blocked updates/upgrades that some others have encountered
<ernstp> Anyone elses Firefox crashing all the time?
<ernstp> Even in safe-mode
 * penguin42 mostly uses chrome, but firefox seems ok for the 1 or 2 pages I use it for
<ernstp> crashes on gmail for example
<BluesKaj> whoa , pc just crashed
<BluesKaj> as if i hit actrl+al+delete
<penguin42> not good
<BluesKaj> ernstp, altho FF seems ok here
<ernstp> Signature	libgobject-2.0.so.0.2990.0@0x11caa
<ernstp> on the crashes
<ernstp> so maybe not firefox related..
<BluesKaj> I didn't have FF running at the time
<winut> any idea why phonon backend vlc wont work with amarok on kubuntu 11.10? thanks (causes it to crash immediately)
<Peter_Bilt> i want my fancontrol back
<Peter_Bilt> i cant' see rpm
<winut> did you lose this feature in a kernel update?
<Peter_Bilt> no
<winut> what is your os?
<Peter_Bilt> 10.10
<Peter_Bilt> and i got a asrock fatality
<winut> when/how did you lose it?
<Peter_Bilt> on toilet
<winut> if you lose it on the toilet, that fine as its in private! lol
<Peter_Bilt> no clue
<Peter_Bilt> i think its a sensors issue
<Peter_Bilt> let me check lm-sensors version
<Peter_Bilt> sensors version 3.3.0 with libsensors version 3.3.0
<winut> so you've had it working before on 10.10?
<Peter_Bilt> those module init tools aren't working on z68
<nperry> Where are auto-start application list kept now?
<TheBuntu> Does Nvidia drivers work yet in 11.10
<ernstp> nperry, the utility menu in the top right corner has startup applications
<blostoks1> guys i just installed ubuntu+1, and i was wondering how i could disable compiz
<blostoks1> sorry closed my connection
<blostoks1> anybody any idea
<TheBuntu> if i dident want compiz i would unstall it
<nperry> ernstp: I might be being blind, cant see it
<nperry> oh now i can
<nperry> I was being blind
<TheBuntu> In 11.10 does Nvidia work yet
<BluesKaj> TheBuntu, nvidia-current driver is working fine here
<TheBuntu> was just woundering sence in alpha it dident
<BluesKaj> which nvidia card , TheBuntu ?
<blostoks1> guys how do i disable compiz
<TheBuntu> 8400GS
<charlie-tca> compiz is required by unity desktop. Disabling it means it can't run the Ubuntu session
<IdleOne> blostoks1: Unity requires compiz to run
<IdleOne> blostoks1: what is your end goal?
<BluesKaj> heh TheBuntu that's the same card I have , have you installed the recommended driver in admin>additional drivers?
<blostoks1> well i am installing ubuntu on this old eeepc 901 for my seven year old son, but its a bit slow IdleOne so i was wondering if i could disale it
<IdleOne> blostoks1: hmm perhaps try Lubuntu if it has low specs
<blostoks1> besides that i get an error when i start ubuntu, that some programs has experienced some problem
<TheBuntu> BluesKaj: still on 11.04.. thats why i was asking if nvidia worked yet befor i upgraded
<blostoks1> is that a known problem IdleOne
<IdleOne> blostoks1: that is expected with a beta version
<blostoks1> lol, oke
<IdleOne> errors are expected I mean
<blostoks1> yeah i know,
<blostoks1> last question how doi i add programs to the left sidebar
<IdleOne> run the app and then right click on the icon > keep in launcher
<blostoks1> kee and in the same way i could remove apps i suppose
<BluesKaj> TheBuntu, I'm not on unity or any other gnome desktops ,, i run KDE and i don't need compiz , so your situation will be differnt altho with the 8400gs , you shouldn't have any problems
<TheBuntu> BluesKaj: im kde as well
<blostoks1> thanks IdleOne :) btw is the ubuntu software center already working
<blostoks1> because i tried to install vlc through it but it did not install
<thoeger> Hi folks, still have the problem that I seem to only get a Unity2D session no matter what entry I chooese in LightDM and same thing in GDM. Any suggestions as to how I can troubleshoot?
<BluesKaj> TheBuntu, then you should be fine , look in the kmenu>apps>settings>additional drivers for the recommended driver , the 280.13 is also recommended on 11,04
<TheBuntu> i know that.... im upgradeing to 11.10 right now..... i was just checking to to if the driver worked yet.... sence it dident in 11.10 alpha stage
<TheBuntu> 270 is 11.04
<BluesKaj> TheBuntu, 280.13  is also quite stable on 11.10 , tho you may need to use nomodeset in /etc/default/grub "quiet splash "
<IdleOne> blostoks1: no clue. I never use it.
<BluesKaj> TheBuntu, I'm runniung 280 on my other kubuntu pc with 11.04 ...it has a 7600gt graphics
<TheBuntu> oh ok..... i installed 11.04 yesterday and it gave me 270
<BluesKaj> that's fine TheBuntu , if it runs ok no need to upgrade .
<don-i> hey i got some 11.10 problems
<blostoks1> like what don-i
<don-i> i upgrade from 11.04 and it worked, but it was slow and sluggish, i think i broke it before i even upgraded by installing gnome 3
<don-i> so i did a clean install and everything was good (meaning no errors during the install process)
<don-i> now ubuntu wont boot
<blostoks1> yeah that is a problem
<macer1> don-i, uefi? bios?
<don-i> i can get to grub, and if wait for the grub timeout, it chooses the default option, the screen goes black and i just have a flashing cursor
<blostoks1> well i am a archlinux user myself, only installing ubuntu for my son
<blostoks1> but it feels slow a sluggy on this old eeepc 901
<blostoks1> but i like it very much i must say
<don-i> if i manually choose the option in grub, it spits out stuff on a black screen and stops there
<don-i> i just wanted gnome 3
<don-i> lol
<don-i> i hated unity
<don-i> i know they are similar
<don-i> but gnome 3 has a better feel to it
<macer1> unity is better in oneiric, btw
<don-i> lol
<don-i> well...id like to get into ubuntu first..really at this point anything would be good
<don-i> when i go into recovery, same thing, spits out some stuff on a black screen and hangs there
<blostoks1> yeah, well for me the compiz is a problem on this old system
<blostoks1> for example i started ubuntu software center, and now it wont close and does not work
<don-i> guess its still pretty beta
<don-i> lol
<penguin42> yofel_: On your kubuntu install is the shutdown button still there on 'leave'? It's gone for me - just shows sleep and hibernate on the bottom half of the menu
<blostoks1> does kununtu allso has ubuntu software center
<penguin42> it seems to have a Muon software centre instead
<don-i> oh ok got it
<don-i> had to add to my grub file acpi=off
<blostoks1> kee thanks penguin42
<thoeger> So, when I try to do "compiz --replace" in a terminal, I get the following output: "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0". - three times.
<penguin42> thoeger: Ah, you have a graphics driver problem
<yofel_> penguin42: still there, but not updated in 2 days (got home from vacation yesterday)
<penguin42> yofel: Thanks
<penguin42> reported it as bug 853294
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 853294 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "[Oneiric] Leave menu is missing shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/853294
<chris123> greets
<chris123> Somehow the file extension association system got broken in my install of 11.10 Every time I try to open a file in the file manger it launches VLC player. Where do I reset the file extensions and associated programs. Many thanks
<glebihan> chris123, deleting ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list should fix this, you may have to log out and back in for changes to take effect
<chris123> OK let me give that a try...logging out would be a good thing...:)
<winut_> chris, had the same problem! lol
<winut_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=936044
<winut_> oh, he's not back yet! doh
<chris123> Thanks guys that did the trick
<chris123> much appreciated....nice work on 11.10 ..:)
<chris123> ciao
<Peter_Bilt> arkanoid the revenge of doh!
<Peter_Bilt> re there any proprietary drivers for sandy?
<Peter_Bilt> someone wrote the sandy bridge need  30 percent more power on oneric compared to natty
<james296> has anyone else here noticed under System Settings there are 2 Ubuntu One apps in there?
<james296> anyone?
<macer1> yes
<macer1> a bug
<james296> why is that? Is there any way to remove the other?
<macer1> i was looking to fix this, but i don't know where to look
<james296> has it already been noted?
<jbicha> yes, bug 838778
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 838778 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Oneiric) "After installing Ubuntu One, there are 2 Ubuntu One launchers in System Settings" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838778
<james296> also, is there a way to stick with Firefox 6 stable on here instead of Firefox 7?
<james296> easily?
<macer1> firefox 7 is here because it will be stable before releasing 11.10 ;)
<james296> will it really? damn that will be quick
<jbicha> james296: downgrades aren't really supported
<jbicha> james296: https://wiki.mozilla.org/RapidRelease/Calendar
<james296> it looks like theres a fix in that link you posted to me jbicha
<jbicha> Firefox 6 will have known security vulnerabilities by next week so it's not a good idea just for that
<jbicha> yes, the Ubuntu One issue will be fixed whenever they get around to pushing the update
<james296> I dont know how to apply the fix though
<jbicha> I wouldn't worry about it, it will definitely be fixed before release
<james296> but I want it fixed now, lol
<james296> also, is it a bug that you cant view view purchased apps in the software center?
<james296> the reason why I wanted to go back to Firefox 6 is because I hate that stupid feedback button being in the way
<james296> nevermind
<james296> removed it
<james296> lol
<gabspeck> hello everyone
<gabspeck> yesterday i set up an external monitor for use with my laptop
<gabspeck> after restarting, whenever i plug my external monitor, both the laptop display and the external monitor get no image!
<penguin42> sounds like a display driver bug - what video hardware do you have?
<gabspeck> it's an nvidia
<gabspeck> i'm currently using the nouveau driver
<gabspeck> until yesterday it worked... i plugged the external display and went to the 'displays' settings applet, and configured it to disable the laptop's display and set the external device as the main monitor
<synackfin> does anyone else have trouble booting 11.10 server ?
<synackfin> it gets to init-bottom, then after a long while it spams hundreds of "mknod: permission-denied filesystem is read-only" errors, and since /dev is broken, it just hangs after that point
<synackfin> I'm runing 11.10 server on a raid+lvm setup
<synackfin> it seems as if there's a missing 'mount -o rw /' somewhere
<ikonia> synackfin: what type of raid
<synackfin> raid1 on classic <2TB msdos partitions
<ikonia> hardware raid, motherboard raid, or software raid ?
<synackfin> software raid, mdadm
<ikonia> synackfin: ok, so my advice is to strip it back with 3 painful, but reasonable tests
<ikonia> synackfin: 1.)install on 1 disk, no lvm
<ikonia> synackfin: 2.) install on 2 disks mdadm mirrored, but no lvm
<ikonia> see if any of those trigger it
<ikonia> 3.) install on 1 disk no mirror, with lvm
<ikonia> then we can work forward
<synackfin> ikonia: the "hard" part of lvm+raid is done since grub was able to boot the kernel, and the initramfs does see my partitions if I do mount -t udev devfs /dev
<synackfin> so it seems that raid+lvm initialized fine and passed through grub+kernel+early stage of initramfs
<synackfin> is there a way to capture the errors?  The hundreds of "mknod: permission denied - filesystem is readonly" errors erase the more 'useful' errors printing to the monitor
<synackfin> the output doesn't seem buffered; pgup / shft-pgup don't let me scroll up
<synackfin> also the display is set to 640x480, which means I can only see 40 lines of text
<synackfin> also, I was trying the nightly build;  I'm going to retry using beta1 to see if that helps
<synackfin> ikonia: oh, and the installer ought to check if there's enough free space for grub before doing the entire install.  The installer errored out at the -very- last stage (installing grub) because I didn't reserve 8MB of free space preceding the first partition
<synackfin> I redid the partitions and it succeeded once I left room for grub
<bullgard4> penguin42: Launchpad bug #852469
<synackfin> ikonia: 1) fine,  2+3) permission denied errors
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 852469 in pm-utils (Ubuntu) "GNOME 3 does not show a "Suspend" button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/852469
<synackfin> is there any way to step-through the initramfs line by line?
<synackfin> I want to see exactly what it's executing and the warnings/errors each line produces
<synackfin> it issues a lot of mount/mknod/chroot commands and I want to sanity check them
<ikonia>  synackfin very interesting
<ikonia> synackfin: I don't see it as an init ram fs error
<ikonia> synackfin: what happens if you boot into the recovery shell
<synackfin> ikonia: isn't it an initramfs error if '/' remains readonly ?
<ikonia> I don't believe so at this time,
<synackfin> ikonia: at the very least, initramfs should error if it's unable to remount '/' as rw
<synackfin> ikonia: otherwise it just goes on to generate hundreds of other errors
<ikonia> I don't believe initramfs is a problem
<penguin42> synackfin: You say / is ro - but otherwise started up ok?
<synackfin> penguin42: no, the mknod failed on /dev and so mingetty can't get a /dev/pts/tty and a host of other issues due to /dev/ being mostly empty
<penguin42> synackfin: Any idea what the very first error you see is ?
<synackfin> penguin42: that's what I'm trying to figure out;  the hundreds of mknod permission denied errors scrolled away anything useful
<synackfin> penguin42: if I can step through the initramfs I can at least see what the 1st error is
<penguin42> synackfin: I'd boot off a rescue cd/thumb and fsck the rootfs
<synackfin> penguin42: the rootfs is fine; I can chroot from a livecd and it works nicely
<penguin42> synackfin: Huh, weird
<synackfin> penguin42: chroot'ing into oneiric avoids oneiric's initramfs
<penguin42> synackfin: Yeh, it's just that reasons for staying ro are a bit weird, normally things like a corrupt fs will cause the kernel to switch it to ro
<synackfin> penguin42: I can manually make it rw by doing mount -t udev devfs /dev && mount -o rw /
<penguin42> synackfin: Anything in dmesg ?
<synackfin> penguin42: I'll check soon.. trying beta1 (was doing nightly build)
<synackfin> penguin42: but ideally, I'd like it to drop me a shell on the 1st error instead of continuing
<synackfin> penguin42: that would both let me see exactly what the root cause is, and be able to intervene
<penguin42> nod
<synackfin> penguin42: I'm just puzzled because I'm able to manually remount '/' as rw
<synackfin> penguin42: do you know of any "step-through" option?
<penguin42> nod, you could try doing the mknod
<penguin42> anyway, got to go
<synackfin> penguin42: instead of mknod, I just did `mount -t udev devtmpfs /dev` and that had everything I needed
<synackfin> penguin42: it could be that initramfs for some reason forgot to mount /dev and all those mknod permission denied errors were due to that
<synackfin> unless /dev is mounted, any mknod attempt would operate on the root partition '/', and that would result in all the permission-denied errors since it problem remounts '/' as rw much later
<synackfin> it probably* remounts
<synackfin> it might be the parallel-init that oneiric does
<mongy> -offtopic
<mongy> oops
<vooze> hey guys, whats the default font in ubuntu with gnome shell?
<vooze> you can see in in gnome-tweak-tool under Fonts
<vooze> Sorry for quit before, did anything answer?
<vooze> hey guys, whats the default font in ubuntu with gnome shell? you can see in gnome-tweak-tool
<FernandoMiguel> brOas
<utusan> how can I make the lower-right corner or any corner act like the upper-left corner in gnome-shell? kinda hard when you have a large screen :)
<utusan> or is there a short-cut key?
<tomodachi> utusan: if you have a multi touch touchpad (on a laptop it's all four fingers)
<utusan> on a desktop?
<utusan> tomodachi, ^^
<Chotaz> Hello everyone
<Chotaz> Is the Oneiric Beta 1 stable for everyday computing needs?
<funkyHat> ugh. apt is totally failing to resolve dependencies for upgrding to oneiric (after update-manager failed to do it too and dropped out without reverting)
<hacked_kernel> GDM crashes, i'm using KDM only,  and also I can't start Unity 3D or Gnome-Shell, they all crashes
<hacked_kernel> I installed Ubuntu-desktop and gnome-shell on kubuntu
<hacked_kernel> any ideas?
<synackfin> there's something wrong with the order of the scripts in initramfs -- it isn't properly creating /dev prior to mounting / as rw (causing the remount of / as rw to fail on LVM)
<synackfin> also, in recovery mode, "remount / as rw and mount all other filesystems" is hanging
<synackfin> what commands does it run?
<synackfin> it appears that /var/mapper/* is not properly being initialized
<synackfin> has anyone else tried booting with LVM?
<necreo> banshee still freezes my system when launching it
<necreo> anyone else? any fix?
<necreo> even moving ~/.config/banshee-1, thus resetting the configuration does nothing
<necreo> still freezes up here
<necreo> does this happen to anyone else
#ubuntu+1 2012-09-10
<Amaranth> mininessie: You'd have to manually write the .desktop file and put it in the right place
<Amaranth> Oh, and get the icon and put it in the right place
<NEone> Hi! I'm on 12.10 Beta 1 and I want to add the "medibuntu" packetsource. But they latest version they offer is "precise". Will that work, or should I wait?
<Debolaz> Hmm, I'm trying 12.10 again, I'm not seeing a sync indicator anywhere on the top bar, is that how it's supposed to be?
<Debolaz> For Ubuntu One I mean.
<NEone> Hi! I'm on 12.10 Beta 1 and I want to add the "medibuntu" packetsource. But the latest version they offer is "precise" (12.04). Will that work, or should I wait?
<Daekdroom> NEone, you should wait
<NEone> ok
<crf> hi. I'm back with another question. I installed gnome shell, and I have a session going right now. But the screen is locked. I can press ESC to get a prompt for the password, and I can enter my password. But nothing happens when I press Enter or hit the button.
<jbicha> crf: you might need to reboot
<crf> ok
<crf> I'll try that, thanks. May be back ...
<NEone> In keyboard shortcuts, I added a custom shortcut. How do I bind keypress-combinations (particularly I want to add "Ctrl+Alt+Delete") to it?
<Daekdroom> Is anyone else having issue with Online Accounts losing access to Google accounts every reboot?
<jbicha> I guess I could just tell meta-gnome3 to stop depending on desktop-base...
<forbidden404> Hey, there, I installed Ubuntu 12.10 today but I can't open it with normal graphics, I think it's a problem with Xorg (actually I know there is a problem with Xorg), but I can't solve it, can you guys help me? This is my logs > http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195838/
<forbidden404> Or modesetting
<trism> forbidden404: I took a quick look but didn't notice any bugs with a similar crash, your best bet is probably to use: ubuntu-bug xorg; and include the crash from your pastebin
<forbidden404> trism, thank you, I will do it
<forbidden404> trism, I can't send a report, an alert says Xorg is not an official package, so I will have to report it manually in Launchpad, right?
<IdleOne> xorg
<IdleOne> not X
<trism> forbidden404: what is: apt-cache policy xorg-server; ?
<trism> forbidden404: if you have xorg from some ppa that may explain your crashing
<forbidden404> trism, I did a fresh install today, didn't add any ppa yet http://i.imgur.com/KKCBn.png
<trism> forbidden404: I would still like to know: apt-cache policy xorg-server xorg;
<forbidden404> trism, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195927/
<forbidden404> xorg-server wasn't found
<trism> yeah my mistake sorry, it is xserver-xorg-core
<trism> the source package is xorg-server oops
<Daekdroom> Is your system up-to-date?
<forbidden404> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195932/
<trism> forbidden404: strange you have the latest xorg package manually installed, are you up to date? sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; ?
<forbidden404> Daekdroom, yes, my system is up-to-date. trism, I will do it again, but I don't get any update anyway
<forbidden404> do you want the entire output? With the update source list and stuff
<forbidden404> Calculating upgrade... Done
<forbidden404> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<trism> forbidden404: that's an old xserver-xorg-core package, we are on 2:1.13.0-0ubuntu1
<forbidden404> this is strange
<trism> forbidden404: maybe you have a bad mirror
<Daekdroom> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<forbidden404> trism: I will try to change the mirrors, this is my source.list now http://paste.ubuntu.com/1195935/
<forbidden404> trism and Daekdroom, thank you both, I guess this was my problem, now I got 221MB of update
<trism> forbidden404: hope it fixes your issue
<forbidden404> trism: I will finish this update and then reboot, I'll be back soon :)
<forbidden404> I'm back and didn't work, sadly
<trism> forbidden404: that's unfortunate, probably best to try: ubuntu-bug xorg; once more
<forbidden404> trism: now I can send the report... Anyway, it's not a big deal, I can wait, thank you for the help
<adie> Hello friend!
<cowsquad> how can I upgrade to quetzal?
<adie> I have a fresh install of 12.10, and I FINALLY got around to installing the drivers for my radeon 6970, but it seems to break my window manager
<adie> I also don't seem to have any alternate options to boot into for 2d
<adie> cowsquad: update-manager -d perhaps?
<trism> cowsquad: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Beta1#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_12.04_LTS
<cowsquad> adie Do i have to input that command on terminal?
<cowsquad> trism, I have tried that but for some weird reasons Update Manager wont show up an update
<trism> cowsquad: software-properties-gtk; Updates tab, all For any new version
<adie> should I have an option for ubuntu/unity 2D?
<trism> cowsquad: LTS default to only allow upgrades from LTS -> LTS, you need to switch it to normal updates
<trism> adie: unity-2d was removed from the archive a couple weeks ago
<adie> :(
<adie> I don't know what to do then >< It seems installing my gpu driver breaks unity
<cowsquad> trism I have tickle that option on Update Manager, settings, Updated: Notify me of a new Ubuntu version, but I still dont get any upgrade prompt
<trism> cowsquad: you also need: update-manager -d; as adie described
<trism> cowsquad: since quantal isn't released yet
<cowsquad> thank you I was missing an spade between manager and the (-d). I got it
<cowsquad> trism, How is quetzal working for you?
<trism> cowsquad: not bad but there are still bugs
<cowsquad> are those bugs very bad or not too bad? :)
<adie> quit
<adie> >:/
<adie> apparently idk how to exis irsi
<trism>  /quit
<trism> cowsquad: most aren't bad, though my personal favorite is one pointed out here yesterday, where giant fonts consume your desktop
<cowsquad> trism, is there any way to downgrade if I dont like it?
<trism> cowsquad: no, you'll need to reinstall
<cowsquad> mmm not too bad, I have done that couple times
<Adie> http://i.imgur.com/MMQTS.jpg
<Adie> def broken ><
<ewrwerwer> I can show ya how I live in a lil bit I wanna unbutton your pants just a lil bit Take 'em off and pull 'em down just a lil bit Get to kissin' and touchin' a lil bit Get to lickin' and fucking a lil bit
<rainchick> hi everyone, quick question: Banshee is not working well on my 12.10 install. I'm a moderate power-user and I'd like to help fix it, but I'm not sure how to go about doing that. Can someone point me to a resource to help me submit something to be helpful?
<wilee-nilee> rainchick, I this what is happening?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/1035391
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1035391 in banshee (Ubuntu) "banshee crashes in Ubuntu 12.10 when importing many albums concurrently" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<rainchick> wilee-nilee, partly. It also crashes when editing track information
<rainchick> And doing, well, almost anything that involves writing to the filesystem.
<wilee-nilee> I'm not really familiar with the app, just thought I would look on the web. I wish there was more info there, is it purgable and then reinstall.
<rainchick> I've done that, it doesn't help
<rainchick> oh well, since there's a bug filed, I'll just be patient and wait until it's fixed, and use rhythmbox in the mean time :)
<williamherry> when will ubuntu 12.10 release?
<vega-> how do i disable the feature that pops up the "Type your command" launcher whilst pressing Alt key ? I have alt-fX assigned to switch desktops and now they somehow conflict
<eruditehermit> hey, I tried doing update-manager -d from my 12.04 but it doesn't show the upgrade
<eruditehermit> anybody know why?
<adie> hello friends!
<adie> have people been having issues with proprietary radeon drivers, or is it just me?
<mvo> eruditehermit: you probably need to adjust /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<eruditehermit> mvo, spot on
<eruditehermit> I feel like this happened at 10.04 as well
<eruditehermit> sigh
<mvo> its a bit confusing :/
<ochosi> quick question, does ubuntu use lightdm to lock the screen/session in quantal?
<jokerdino> ochosi: not yet
<ochosi> jokerdino: oh, what does it use then?
<ochosi> gnome-screensaver?
<jokerdino> ochosi: yes
<ochosi> jokerdino: ok, i assume you don't know the exact status of screen-locking in lightdm? (i just tried to lock the session via dbus and all it does is respawn lightdm on tty9)
<jokerdino> ochosi: i don't know the full story but lightdm is not being used to lock the screen.
<ochosi> jokerdino: ok, thanks!
<jokerdino> :)
<Guest51528> help me for video card AMD  >>>>aticonfig: No supported adapters detected ...
<ActionParsnip> Guest51528: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display    do you see an intel gpu and an intel gpu?
<Guest51528> ActionParsnip,  product: RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]
<ActionParsnip> Guest51528: no itel thing?
<Guest51528> saphire tech\
<ActionParsnip> Guest51528: did you install the ati driver?
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<apg> j ubuntu
<Guest51528> ActionParsnip,  manual lastet amd 12.8 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> Guest51528: try with the packaged version
<Guest51528> ActionParsnip,  SAPPHIRE HD 4670 1GB DDR2 AGP OEM
<sindile> launching myunity in 12.10 beta1 causes an error type mismatch: wanted integer, got null instead mlauncher.?.0
<ActionParsnip> sindile: are there bugs reported?
<jokerdino> sindile: a bug report was already reported regarding this IIRC
<jokerdino> sindile: bug 986867
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 986867 in myunity (Ubuntu) "crash on start : unexpected error" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986867
<utops> Hi,hows Software-Center?
<ActionParsnip> not used it in ages
<ironhalik> utops: it got faster and more usefull
<ironhalik> but still apt-get/apt-cache is better ;>
<ActionParsnip> prefer apt-fast personally
<utops> It won't works on ubuntu-desktop set,but no problem with gnome-desktop set. it spit me this: UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xe2 in position 0: ordinal not in range(128)
<utops> maybe it's because polish language pack,could be?
<ActionParsnip> utops: try:  gksudo software-center
<utops> ActionParsnip, same output as before.
<MrChrisDruif> ActionParsnip; apt-fast ?
<ActionParsnip> MrChrisDruif: yes its a scrit to use axel with apt-get
<ActionParsnip> MrChrisDruif: install axel then run:   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:apt-fast/stable; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install apt-fast
<ActionParsnip> *script
<MrChrisDruif> I guessed as much ^_^
<ActionParsnip> MrChrisDruif: install axel first, makes life easier
<ActionParsnip> the postinst script isn't great :(
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe, so you didn't help those guys out be correcting their postinst script?
<ActionParsnip> i've tried to do stuff like that and it dodn't go too well
<ActionParsnip> MrChrisDruif: its like torrents for apt-get, multiple sources
<MrChrisDruif> Yup: http://linuxers.org/article/axel-console-based-download-accelerator-linux
<utops> Vlc->open->mp3= Big hd grinding and change theme in unity,kind of magic i don't like :)
<ActionParsnip> utops: tried renaming ~/.config/vlc
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> Hey MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going BluesKaj_ ?
<BluesKaj_> ok , MrChrisDruif , and you ?
<cortexA9> hello
<MrChrisDruif> Decent, got the funeral of my grandfather Wednesday.
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha cortexA9
<cortexA9> just me or daily iso have Xorg problems ?
<MrChrisDruif> But I'm cleaning my house atm, so I might be slow to respond.
<ActionParsnip> cortexA9: not had an isue with xorg. Are you fully updated?
<cortexA9> ActionParsnip: the installation work. But doesn't enter in kde after reboot.
<ActionParsnip> cortexA9: do you get teh login screen o?
<ActionParsnip> ok*
<cortexA9> yes
<ActionParsnip> cortexA9: what video chip do you use?
<cortexA9> ActionParsnip: radeon
<ActionParsnip> cortexA9: which one, radeon ranges from rage3d cards all thee way to saphire XGb cards etc....
<cortexA9> hd 6770m
<ActionParsnip> cortexA9: did you install the proprietary driver?
<cortexA9> I choose install third party software
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<cortexA9> I think automatically install it
<ActionParsnip> there is a oommand to make an xorg.conf
<cortexA9> ActionParsnip: i tried startx and there are some xorg errors.
<cortexA9> maybe xorg version. Don't know.
<ActionParsnip> cortexA9: then use the web, see what they mean
<cortexA9> ok thanks.
<asdupoj> hi, something weird is going on here - spyder and ninja-ide both hang the system
<ActionParsnip> asd
<h00k> interesting tcp/kernel issue I'm having, filling up kern.log :(
<h00k> Forced me to boot an older kernel.
<h00k> I'll take some time today to report it.
<ZzBuntu> Weeee. All aboard the bug machine. Anyways. So I started upgrade earlier today, ran into this dpkg issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/1015616 then once i got past that i got an error with libattr1, tried removing then reinstalling via dpkg but getting back an error...  package libattr1:amd64 1:2.4.46-8ubuntu1 cannot be configured because libattr1:i386 is at a different version (1:2.4.46-5ubuntu1)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1015567 in dpkg (Ubuntu Quantal) "duplicate for #1015616 upgrade failed: mixed non-coinstallable and coinstallable package instances present" [High,Triaged]
<ZzBuntu> going to try finding a copy of libattr1:amd64 1:2.4.46-5ubuntu1 to install.
<ActionParsnip>  /quit
<ZzBuntu> fixed it. dpkg --force-depends -r libattr1:i386 and then installed the newest package of libattr that came from 12.10 repo
<NEone> Hi. "myunity" is throwing an error when trying to start it. It says "wanted an integer, got null instead". Found that bug in the bucktracking website too. Any solution in sight, or any known workaround to be able to start "myunity"?
<trism> NEone: Deleted in quantal-release 4 hours ago (Reason: does not work for current unity any more (gsettings), hol...), probably not worth worrying about it at the moment unless you want to port it to gsettings
<NEone> Thanks. I'll just uninstall myunity then. Recommend another tool for tweaking unity look-and-feel?
<trism> NEone: would guess a ccsm + gnome-tweak-tool combination
<ZzBuntu> I need a copy of /lib/libbz2.so.1.0.4 upgrade broke it >.> and now i cant install anything with apt. anyone feel like dropboxing me it?
<ZzBuntu> or with dpkg
<ZzBuntu> or really even extract files >.<
<ZzBuntu> i think i have another system i can get a copy from ugh
<jtaylor> the packge is gzip compressed
<jtaylor> so you can download it from launchpad and extract it
<jtaylor> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzip2
<ZzBuntu> I know. And the package libbz2 is required to extract it.
<ZzBuntu> fun times right?
<jtaylor> I mean download libbz2
<ZzBuntu> Ah ok i think i follow you
<ZzBuntu> that might work
<ZzBuntu> this copy
<ZzBuntu> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/bzip2_1.0.6-4.debian.tar.bz2
<ZzBuntu> or not.. hm
<jtaylor> that is the source tarball
<jtaylor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1197029/
<ZzBuntu> Yea, realized xD
<NEone> I installed gnome-shell on 12.10, it asked if default shall be "lightdm" or "gdk". Had no idea what that means, and chose "lightdm". (Was that the right choice?). Now when I login to "gnome (classic)" shell and change settings in the gnome-tweak-tool (like for example "show computer" and "show home folder" on desktop), this affects the Unity desktop too.
<NEone> Is that how it's intended to work?
<ZzBuntu> jtaylor: Got it! thanks
<ZzBuntu> this is the most painful upgrade ive ever done >.>
<jbicha> NEone: yes, those settings are supposed to affect Unity too; if you don't pick GDM, screen locking won't really work in GNOME Shell
<NEone> jbicha: Thanks. I don't understand the difference of GDM and lightdm. If I chose the wrong now, can I change it somewhere? And would that render the Unity desktop unusable?
<jbicha> NEone: you can run sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm to rechoose; it doesn't really affect Unity, at least not for 12.10
<Euph0ria-XX> hello all.  I've been giving the btrfs fs a try and I've encountered my first errors with the filesystem.  I'm not sure how to repair the filesystem though.  Has anyone had any luck with that
<bjsnider> Euph0ria-XX, there is no fsck tool for btrfs, unless something has recently changed
<Euph0ria-XX> I thought the btrfs had a repair tool since Alpha 1, Kernel 3.4.   I've just never ran into any errors until now that we're up to alpha 3.
<johnjohn101> is there a problem with pidgin not being added to the mail icon?
<micahg> probably hasn't been ported to the new messaging indicator API
<johnjohn101> do i need to enter a bug?
<johnjohn101> i see a bug for it
<johnjohn101> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1040259
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1040259 in pidgin-libnotify (Ubuntu Quantal) "FFE: libmessaging-menu transitions for quantal" [High,Triaged]
<johnjohn101> 12.10 is a nice nice release
<johnjohn101> will be, I mean
<NEone> Trying to install wine emulator and dotnet-mono-framework
<NEone> There's wine, wine 1.4, qt4wine, wine-config... OMG, so many packets! ...Which ones should I choose?
<jtaylor> wine-1.4 and mono
<jtaylor> or wine should be fine too, links to 1.4
<NEone> Great. And doing so through synaptic, choosing packets "wine" and "mono" then? Or searching the Software Center and install it there?
<jtaylor> your choice
<jtaylor> I prefer apt-get, its faster :)
<NEone> There are Windows programs for .net 2.0, 3.5, and 4.0. Will mono support all of them, or is some plugin/addon needed?
<jtaylor> depends
<jtaylor> mono is not wine, it runs cli stuff natively
<jtaylor> if the stuff requires windows libraries it won't run
<jtaylor> some base stuff is ported, like winforms, but it doesn't work very well
<jtaylor> and is unmaintained
<Logan_> Is anyone getting an X segfault with the latest updates in VBox?
<NEone> jtaylor: Thanks a lot. Gonna try.
<jtaylor> gna some thundderbird related update totally screws my apparmor profile ._.
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, isn't wine a metapackage?
<MrChrisDruif> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-0ubuntu6 (quantal), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<MrChrisDruif> Like I said ^_^
<jtaylor> it depends on wine-1.4
<jtaylor> in quantal
<Daekdroom> It's a metapackage that installs the correct wine package.
<Daekdroom> :P
<Daekdroom> It'll probably be changed to depend on wine1.5 when Ubuntu starts shipping it instead.
<DracoDan> I'm having trouble with a package (targetcli) in Ubuntu 12.10, and the package doesn't seem to be the latest version.  I'm trying to understand how the git repo works and how to see if the version included is the latest, would someone mind helping me?
<DracoDan> for example, the versions here - http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/t/targetcli/ are out of date
<DracoDan> I tried to build from scratch but it complains that I dont have python 2.6
<DracoDan> Please?
<trism> DracoDan: latest release I see tagged in the upstream git is 2.0rc1 which is what we have
#ubuntu+1 2012-09-11
<cc11rocks> I've been trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 Beta 1 in a virtual machiene. It doesn't even work at ALL in VMWare. If I try in VirtualBox, ubiquity-dm crashes when I go to Something Else > New Patrition > [Plus Button]
<cc11rocks> Both are at the latest versions (VMWare and VirtualBox), 64 bit, Ubuntu 12.10, Linux kernel 3.5.3
<cc11rocks> Anyone know of this bug and/or how to resolve it?
 * gnomefreak learned how to change tabs with keyboard :)
<jokerdino> nice gnomefreak  :)
<gnomefreak> anyone know if i need python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat?
<gnomefreak> thanks jokerdino
<jokerdino> gnomefreak: i guess you would need it. 12.10 is to ship with python3 as default
<gnomefreak> well damn that sucks badly
<micahg> umm, it will ship with some things ported to python 3
<jokerdino> btw, why does deja dup crash horribly?
<jokerdino> let me find the bug report.. on sec
<gnomefreak> dont know i stopped using it. i haqd trouble getting files to back up. it would only let me save folders
<gnomefreak> oh screw it what is the worst that can happen
<jokerdino> haha
<micahg> gnomefreak: it's only a recommends, so need is too strong a word
<jokerdino> bug #1033887
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1033887 in deja-dup (Ubuntu) "backup fails with error" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033887
<micahg> jokerdino: that function isn't unicode sage
<micahg> *safe
<jokerdino> micahg: what do you suggest? the backup fails for me
<micahg> jokerdino: someone should fix the bug
<micahg> jokerdino: is it a regression over precise?
<jokerdino> micahg:  i am not sure. i never had it installed in precise.
<vega-> worrying that beta1 is almost useless ... graphics randomly just screwed (on external monitor), laggy and sometimes all windows lose keyboard focus (not able to type, mouse commands go through)
<ActionParsnip> vega-: report bugs
<ActionParsnip> vega-: its a beta, what do you expect
<vega-> more, based on what previous betas or even alphas have been
<ActionParsnip> vega-: same with all DEs?
<vega-> yep
<vega-> my choices seem to be default ubuntu, gnome, gnome classic and gnome classic ( no effects)
<vega-> no unity 2d anymore
<vega-> (which was the one working the best with 12.04)
<ActionParsnip> so all gnome then, not tried XFCE or KDE?
<vega-> no don't have those installed and not going to use them anyway..
<ActionParsnip> uit may just be a gnome issue
<ActionParsnip> but, you aren't up for exploring that possibility..
<vega-> no time for that at this stage..
<ActionParsnip> but you have time for losing keyboard and laggy screen?
<oddie> is this the channel if you have issues with 12.10? compiz no longer loads, fglrx is not installing I think, needs dependencies that are no longer in 12.10
<ActionParsnip> yes this is 12.10 channel
<ActionParsnip> oddie: ah there any bugs reported?
<oddie> well nothing loads on the desktop as in unity or compiz will not load, I have a gui but no icons or windows management, im ble to open terminal 'ctrl+alt+t' and then fun firefox etc from there, just no menues for any of the programs.
<oddie> where do i find the error report?... logs?
<ActionParsnip> oddie: if you run:  nautilus     do you get icons?
<oddie> ActionParsnip yep, loads as usual, except no menu at the top and I can't resize/drag the window
<ActionParsnip> oddie: try running:  compiz --replace
<oddie> ActionParsnip ahhh, segment fault (core dumped)
<ActionParsnip> oddie: sounds like a compiz bug then :)
<oddie> ActionParsnip im on my way, thanks for your help
<BlackPanx> iostat -N should show device names, but it doesnt on one of my servers. do i need aditional package/module in kernel installed to make device-mapper show proper LV's of disk... ? using ubuntu distro.
<BlackPanx> LVS names*
<oddie> ActionParsnip, fix by uninstalling fglrx...
<ActionParsnip> oddie: nice
<oddie> ActionParsnip, need to install the ati drivers before this laptop cooks the desk...
<oddie> there was no answer over at #compiz
<md_5> yay they dropped 600mb of package updates
<oddie> ActionParsnip, wait, reboot and it fails again... back to #compiz :D
<ActionParsnip> oddie: is there a later fglrx on the xorg updates ppa, may help
<oddie> just trying to install the ati drivers now from their site
<killer_> hi...if i install ubuntu 12.10 betta now...then after official release ...i will have to re-install or a upgrade will do?
<ActionParsnip> killer_: you will upgrade seamlessly to the RC
<dr_willis> i always wonder why thats like a #1 faq....
<dr_willis> guess its from  how ms does their windows betas
<ActionParsnip> what..like vista ;)
<ActionParsnip> hahahaha
<BigRedS> Is there a currently supported way to rejig Unity into having all my workspaces in a line (either vertical or horizontal) rather than a square?
<BluesKaj> Heyas all
<BigRedS> CCSM doesn't seem to have the desktop size adjuster any more, and my unity looks like it doesn't work with this unity
<jetsaredim> anyone having issues with deluge?
<jetsaredim> it keeps crashing on me every time i remove a torrent
<Daekdroom> The new wallpaper is too colorful.
<dr_willis> back to browns!
<jacta> when in october is the new version planned? What is normal? Have to reinstall soon :/
<Pici> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<jetsaredim> anyone know what happened to the pidgin entry in the messaging notification icon?
<jacta> does anyone know if its possible to install before release day and get updates?
<jtaylor> jacta: that works fine
<jtaylor> just install a daily build or beta
<jacta> So, technically I could do it about now - (and just get alot of errors)
<jacta> and I will still get the newest one when it is ready?
<jtaylor> yes, almost everyone here should be on 12.10 right now
<jtaylor> yes
<jacta> I lost the ability to "see" usb drives somehow :/
<jacta> everything I stick in is not getting mounted - cant really live with that :p
<jtaylor> what does dmesg say?
<jacta> [39072.499669] hub 2-1:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<jacta> and alot more :) - but thats the last one
<jacta> I pastebin it
<jtaylor> hm not very helpful message
<jtaylor> if you are not on 12.10 this is a question for #ubuntu
<jacta> jtaylor, maybe you seen something like it: http://pastebin.com/FVr9X1bm :p
<ChogyDan> jacta: come on, stick to #ubuntu
<jacta> ChogyDan, also did that :)
<krabador> i've trouble with drag and drop of application in lancher
<bjsnider> !find npapi.h
<ubottu> Package/file npapi.h does not exist in quantal
<bjsnider> swell
<bjsnider> !find npapi.h precise
<ubottu> File npapi.h found in firefox-dev, kompozer-dev, mingw-w64-dev, thunderbird-dev, wine1.4-dev
<micahg> bjsnider: what are you trying to do?
<bjsnider> micahg, hold on a sec
<bjsnider> i've got a build error here:
<bjsnider> fatal error: npapi.h: No such file or directory
<bjsnider> firefox-dev is installed
<bjsnider> http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/amd64/firefox-dev/filelist
<bjsnider> that says npapi.h is there
<micahg> bjsnider: yes, it might not be looking in the right place for it
<micahg> you need to use the mozilla-plugin.pc file, not any of the other ones previously shipped
<bjsnider> i fell like we have had this conversation before
<micahg> indeed
<bjsnider> has the location changed from precise to quantal?
<trism> no
<micahg> from precise release? maybe
<trism> well, not currently anyway
<micahg> no, doesn't look like it
<bjsnider> built for precise and oneiric but failed for lucid, natty and quantal, and for 3 different reasons
<bjsnider> this is fun
<micahg> well, the rest is OT here
<micahg> oh, quantal still failed :(
<micahg> bjsnider: #ubuntu-packaging might be better
#ubuntu+1 2012-09-12
<bazhang> !find lightread
<ubottu> Package/file lightread does not exist in quantal
<WarlockS> Hey, I was wondering if there was a version of Lightread for 12.10B1
<Daekdroom> There might be in a PPA or something like that.
<needhelp1>  Hello all, im helping to pull some data for Ubuntu Beta releases and have a very short survey up on google documents found here. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dFdSTUgzREoyeFZNSWRHSjlXMGYteGc6MQ    Anyone interested please take the survey and feel free to share the link. The results will be published in two weeks to the public domain.
<needhelp1> any help would be greatly appreciated
<bazhang> needhelp1, no polling here
<eamon> What is the most stable version of kubuntu 12.10?
<bazhang> there is none, its in beta eamon
<needhelp1> bazhang, sure thing. sorry for the inconvenience.
<eamon> bazhang: I was assuming that ubuntu's "beta 1" was more stable than the nightly. I was wondering if something similar existts for kubuntu, for which I can only find nightlys. Do you maintain that my initial presumption is incorrect?
<bazhang> eamon, it's in development. not released means not stable.
<eamon> that's a dichotomous meaning. from my wording, namely the inclusion of a superlative, it was quit easy to deduce that I was employing the non-technical use
<eamon> bazhang^
<bazhang> !info unity-2d
<ubottu> unity-2d (source: unity): transitional dummy package. In component main, is optional. Version 6.2.0-0ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 7 kB, installed size 82 kB
<eamon> Is there a beta release of kubuntu?
<tambu> Hey guys, 12.10 is there a way to switch to 2D mode of unity? my graphics card has issues with it
<bazhang> yes there is
<bazhang> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/QuantalQuetzal/Beta1/Kubuntu eamon
<bazhang> augh ask and quit
<trism> tambu: if you install gnome-panel, gnome classic (no effects) should work, otherwise unity is supposed to fallback to using software rendered graphics with llvmpipe but I haven't really played with it
<Daekdroom> llvmpipe might not be working very well with Unity yet.
<tambu> trism: I can't get package manager to pull up compwiz keeps crashing. will "apt-get install gnome-panel" work?
<trism> tambu: yep
<tambu> trism ok installed "gnome-panel" not sure what you mean by gnome classic (no effects) is that a tool someplace?
<Daekdroom> tambu, it's a session option in the login screen
<bazhang> it's a choice in the login window
<ChogyDan> hey, um, how can I change the mounting mount point behaviour back to the old method?
<ChogyDan> Im not sure Im saying it right
<tambu> ah ok logging off :)
<bazhang> ChogyDan, fstab?
<ChogyDan> bazhang: you mean, just create fstab entries for the partitions
<bazhang> ChogyDan, you need the uuid?
<ChogyDan> no, Im just used to double clicking in Computer
<tambu> trism: Sorry guys logged off and even rebooted after installing "gnome-pane" I don't see any options to change the login session is there an obvious step I missed?
<ChogyDan> tambu: you don't see gnome-classic?
<ChogyDan> tambu: you need to click the icon in the upper right
<trism> tambu: there is an ubuntu symbol next to your name on the greeter
<tambu> trism: ah thanks I saw that there before I installed gnome-class and had clicked on it to no effect.. didn't realize it was added there
<trism> tambu: ahh interesting, didn't realize it was non-functional with only one session
<SolarAquarion> Something is wrong with my file system  /msg NickServ identify
<SolarAquarion> http://privatepaste.com/76ec175a69
<wilee-nilee> SolarAquarion, what is the OS you have?
<gnomefreak> good morning/night
<rose7676> help
<rose7676> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rose7676>  fglrx : Depends: xorg-video-abi-11 but it is not installable
<rose7676>          Recommends: fglrx-amdcccle but it is not going to be installed
<rose7676> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<jokerdino> rose7676: tried apt-get -f install yet?
<rose7676> jokerdino, Building dependency tree
<rose7676> Reading state information... Done
<rose7676> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<rose7676> ?\
<jokerdino> ah
<rose7676> 12.04 and 12.10
<tsimpson> rose7676: you have been answered in #ubuntu-devel already
<rose7676> tsimpson, kk
<tsimpson> for anyone else who's interested: it's broken right now, just have to wait
<jokerdino> thanks tsimpson
<md_5> ...... last night I installed 600mb of Ubuntu beta updates, now it wants me to get another 114mb
<tsimpson> welcome to development releases
<md_5> tsimpson debian dev isnt that bad :P
<md_5> Mind you I dont have many packages on that install
<tsimpson> because debian only release every decade or so :p
<md_5> tsimpson still waiting for 7.0 final :P
<md_5> My server has been running 7 for about 9 months now
<pwuertz> Hi! Is anyone else having trouble with empathy in 12.10 as well? The application worked very well in 12.04 but after the upgrade it keeps disconnecting every few hours and often looses the google talk credentials completely...
<ironhalik> hmm, anyone noticed issue with text input?
<ironhalik> lately
<BluesKaj_> Hi all
<vega-> pwuertz: yes, sometimes it doesn't go online after boot ..
<pwuertz> oh.. and who is responsible for this bad default behavior of blocking applications from accessing systray?
<pwuertz> can't this be enabled for 12.10 again?
<SolarAquarion> wilee-nilee ubuntu 12.10
<SolarAquarion> Ubuntu 12.10 http://privatepaste.com/76ec175a69
<SolarAquarion> Something on my ubuntu system is wrong http://privatepaste.com/76ec175a69 i am using ubuntu 12.10
<[4-tea-2]> Greetings, can anybody reproduce this: Shotwell, Preferences, turn on the "Publishing" plugin for "Picasa Web Albums", select a picture, choose "Publish" from the "File" menu -> "Unable to publish" error msg
<sebas_> How can I start Ubuntu in videocompat. mode?
<Debolaz> Where is this new sync indicator that was announced for beta1? I've set up Ubuntu One, and I don't see it.
<Captain_Proton> does anyone know if they plan on integrating lighting in the time/date applet?
<pinnen> Hi, I am about to install "Ubuntu 12.10 beta1" and I am using the normal amd64 -install -disk, with an nvidia 8800GT -graphics card, but the installation fails.. when i press .. "Start ubuntu setup" from the install usb I made.. I get this question.. "Undefined video mode number: 0" .. And when it tries to boot X11(the installer) the driver seems to crash.. and I get strange colors and nothing happens. Any tips? :)
<pinnen> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/261199_245626455450319_100000089002863_1093936_4275477_n.jpg
<pinnen> It looks something like that
<trism> pinnen: if you hit f6 from the syslinux menu when booting the iso, you should be able to enable nomodeset which sometimes works around those sort of problems
<trism> pinnen: unless you're using unetbootin in which case you might have to manually add it to the line
<pinnen> trism: yes, I just found that out.. thanks! It did the trick >D
<pinnen> sorry to disturb :(
<pinnen> one sould read just a little more before asking.. :)
<pinnen> thx m8
<trism> pinnen: not disturbing at all, feel free to continue asking questions, that's what we are here for
<Captain_Proton> does anyone know if they plan on integrating lighting in the time/date applet?
<jbicha> pinnen: I filed bug 1049650 for it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1049650 in linux (Ubuntu) "Regression: "Undefined video mode" with 3.5.0-14.16" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049650
<jbicha> well at least one part of your problem, you might be having other issues
<alkisg> Hi, I see no i386 version in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.10/beta-1/, should I download the daily instead? Is it installable?
<trism> alkisg: http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<alkisg> Thank you trism
<alkisg> Btw, is 12.10 installable in vbox (no 3D) now that unity-2d is missing?
<jtaylor> alkisg: yes it now uses llvmpipe
<alkisg> Cool
<jtaylor> but there are still issues
 * alkisg is just trying to verify that keyboard layouts for languages != english are still broken since lightdm landed...
<alkisg> 12.04 didn't solve that, maybe now they'll put an iso testing task there, solve the problem and backport it to 12.04, as it's really annoying not being able to type in one's language...
<alkisg> That part broke first in gdm, we sent patches, then in gdm2, patches again, then in lightdm, accountsservice, ubiquity-dm... progress gets backwards there :(
<smallfoot-> hi
<smallfoot-> i just run an update today
<smallfoot-> and now my fonts look thin and ugly
<jtaylor> have that too, forced me back to precise ._.
<trism> smallfoot-: as mentioned in bug 1049963 do you have ubuntu-default-settings installed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1049963 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "default xsettings setting for "hinting" should be set to "slight"" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049963
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> no i dont
<smallfoot-> should i?
<trism> smallfoot-: yes that is where the hinting setting is now
<trism> (fonts look fine here on my desktop)
<jbicha> smallfoot-: do you use Unity?
<smallfoot-> no, i use gnome-session-fallback (classic)
<jbicha> smallfoot-: you could install ubuntu-gnome-default-settings if you like, it doesn't have as many overrides as ubuntu-default-settings
<smallfoot-> why doesn't ubuntu-desktop depend on ubuntu-default-settings ?
<jbicha> it does
<smallfoot-> and why was font hinting dropped from g-s-d?
<trism> smallfoot-: forget to dist-upgrade?
<jbicha> because it was moved to ubuntu-default-settings, we don't need the override in 2 places
<jbicha> and some people may actually like the upstream defaults
<smallfoot-> trism, i just run apt-get update & upgrade
<trism> smallfoot-: it was just added so you'll need dist-upgrade to pull it in
<smallfoot-> wow, upstream fonts are horrible ugly. is this how debian looks like?
<smallfoot-> trism, thanks
<jbicha> well GNOME actually uses fonts-cantarell by default, but yeah
<smallfoot-> wow
<smallfoot-> now i know why people use ubuntu instead of debian
<smallfoot-> these fonts look fuggly
<smallfoot-> gotta restart to get my fonts back pretty
<smallfoot-> thanks, fonts look great again! stunning! :)
#ubuntu+1 2012-09-13
<robtygart> Where can I find a Kubuntu 12.10 download? Direct download please...
<robtygart> I found it..
<silverarrow> hi is anyone here?
<Daekdroom> Yes.
<silverarrow> how do you check md5 sums in linux?
<silverarrow> I always dowload and burn in windows for some reason
<JontheEchidna> you can use the md5sum command line utility
<silverarrow> terminal?
<brohan> When I try to upgrade I get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1201719/
<brohan> How do I correct this?
<brohan> anyone here by chance?
<taoseeker> well
<brohan> maybe?
<brohan> I am having a problem upgrading to 12.10 beta 1
<taoseeker> I am here
<brohan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1201719/
<brohan> this is what I get when I try to upgrade via update manager
<silverarrow> what did you do to initiate the upgrade ?
<brohan> I went into upgrade manager and installed all updates
<brohan> restarted computer
<brohan> then went into term and typed update-manager -d
<silverarrow> beta 1 was listed as an option?
<brohan> It said that 12.10 upgrade was available
<silverarrow> I don`t get the option in lubuntu
<brohan> after typing update-manager -d
<brohan> It started the update a page showed up that said it couldn't find on the internet (I went there manually and it had the different irc and web pages for bug reporting) I then on that page clicked upgrade
<silverarrow> there is an option in the beta 1 dvd iso to install alongside 12.04, and you can choose which to use at bootup
<brohan> I box appear, downloaded 2 files, then a message about verifying a gz file
<ESphynx> Is it going to be possible to bring the dock to the RIGHT in Quantal? Please?
<brohan> I don't have the DVD
<ESphynx> Simple reason why Right is that most people (probably including lefties) handle their mouse with their right hand, and to quickly access the dock you go far out to the end of the screen. Now obviously your wrist is more flexible rotating towards the right (and you are stuck with your keyboard on the left anyways).
<ESphynx> It'd also be really nice if by default when you click on the Launch button you could see the terminal, like, 'right there'
<brohan> silverarrow, I don't have a way to burn a DVD, is there one for a thumbdrive?
<ESphynx> out of appreciation for the fact that Linux is traditionally a geek OS.
<silverarrow> brohan,  you would need to download and burn it, but it is availabe, i have burned it¨
<silverarrow> yes, it is the same iso, you just install to a usb drive
<ESphynx> sorry I should take this to #ubuntu-unity :P apologies for double-posting
<brohan> ALso I am really not too worried about the upgrade I really just want to get gimp to work. I can not get 2.75 to work at all, and 2.8.2 the text tool fails to work, I heard 12.10 has 2.8 working natively
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> maybe you can have it back ported
<brohan> ?
<silverarrow> you may have to have packages built locally
<silverarrow> well, ppa from quantal should be availabe ?
<brohan> I am new to all of this. I started with 11.10 and did a beta upgrade to 12.04. Is it possible my 12.04 is not complete?
<silverarrow> no, 12.04 is complete
<silverarrow> you mean you just upgraded ?
<brohan> No, when it first came out, the Beta 1 of 12.04
<silverarrow> oh, keep doing upgrades
<brohan> It had drivers I needed for my old laptop oddly enough
<silverarrow> updates
<brohan> I have kept my system up to date
<brohan> every time I get a message I use update manager
<silverarrow> for beta 12.04 to be complete you need to reboot and do upgrades all over
<silverarrow> but after that it should be fine
<brohan> I have done that many times over the last 6 months :-)
<brohan> ok
<brohan> hmm
<silverarrow> 12.04 is no longer beta, since april at least
<brohan> I went to synaptic to check for broken packages, it didn't fix any
<silverarrow> I see
<brohan> I didn't know if there was some special command to give if you had beta at any time. I am just trying to figure why it won't upgrade for e
<brohan> me
<silverarrow> paste this one in terminal
<silverarrow> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<brohan> finished, 0 to upgrade, etc
<silverarrow> it could be servers not being available or too slow, which isn`t unlikely
<silverarrow> then you are upgraded
<silverarrow> you have firefox 15.01?
<brohan> no, I use Chrome
<brohan> I uninstalled firefox
<silverarrow> ok
<brohan> chrome and chromium
<silverarrow> should be fine
<brohan> Hmm, with the error message I posted, what would you try to do?
<silverarrow> sudo do-release-upgrade
<silverarrow> or sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<brohan> the first said no new release
<silverarrow> I would just wait a bit
<brohan> My terminal is stuck in upper left corner and I can't move it, stuck behind headers and unity bat
<brohan> bar
<silverarrow> the broken packages might not be  broken packages on your system, but on the update function
<silverarrow> sounds like you need to do a sudo reboot
<silverarrow> or just reboot
<silverarrow> or reset xorg, but I cannot remember the commands
<brohan> Here is what I get:
<brohan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1201794/
<silverarrow> have you opened settings in update manger?
<brohan> yes, not now. I hit enter and it is running, not sure what as I can't see it :-(
<brohan> Here is what happened:
<brohan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1201798/
<silverarrow> it`s the upgrader
<silverarrow> it doesn`t work properly yet
<silverarrow> I don`t think it gets priority until beta 2
<silverarrow> which is in the next two weeks
<silverarrow> or less
<brohan> Ahhh
<brohan> ok
<silverarrow> if you really need quantal right now, you might need the iso install cd or usb flash
<brohan> If I do that can I install from flash, then if it works okay, uninstall 12.04 without messing up my files etc?
<brohan> This would be the frist time of doing anything like this, and would like to not have to mess with all the files in my home dir
<brohan> Actually
<brohan> I just need to get GIMP to work
<silverarrow> not sure, but I think you can at least uninstall the 12.10 beta and do the upgrade when it works
<silverarrow> assuming you install alongside 12.04
<brohan> Makes sense.
<silverarrow> or you would have to copy your data to external storage and do a clean install
<brohan> Here is what happens when I think I uninstalled all 2.8.2 gimp and tried to install 2.7 from Software center:
<brohan> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<silverarrow> if 2.7 is available in software center, it should fetch dependencies automatically
<silverarrow> is the gimp bug a common one?
<brohan> Not that I have seen by searching and posting in gimp
<silverarrow> you could post on the ubuntu forum, and most often get replies within minutes
<brohan> as far as the issue I am having in 2.8 the text tool always crashes when I change fonts
<brohan> I did, and I didn't get any replies on several sites.
<silverarrow> there should be a fix then,
<brohan> I will reboot, and go back to 2.8
<brohan> and keep hacking it
<brohan> :-)
<silverarrow> 12.04 is longterm supported like never before
<silverarrow> fixes should come all the time
<micahg> gimp 2.7 was never in any official repo
<ZzBuntu> Anyone seen any ways to totally replace empathy with pidgin? I want to use pidgin because it does not suck as much... but with online accounts integration
<jetsaredim> is there a way to downgrade a particular version of a package?
<tsimpson> jetsaredim: "apt-get install package=some-version"
<jetsaredim> tsimpson: how do i find the specific versions that are available other than "latest"
<tsimpson> apt-cache policy package
<jetsaredim> tsimpson: that appears to only show what's installed vs what's available
<jetsaredim> there's an issue with some lib and the workaround is to rollback to version n-1
<tsimpson> jetsaredim: you can try looking at "apt-cache show package" to see if there are others
<jetsaredim> only seeing the one version
<tsimpson> you can always try guessing, look at the version and take one off the last number you see
<jetsaredim> i think the issue is that there aren't any newer versions in quantal repos
<roseoff> helllo 1
<roseoff> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<roseoff>  fglrx : Depends: xorg-video-abi-11 but it is not installable
<roseoff> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<roseoff> ?
<roseoff> sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<roseoff> ?
<roseoff> ubuntu 12.10 beta 2
<Gamoder> Hi everyone, I got the following problem: My notebook is always overheating since I use 12.10, which wasn't the case in 12.04. I am using an Acer Aspire 5750G. Has there been any difference in energy management or things like that between 12.04 and 12.10?
<Gamoder> Oh - and it was  "overheating" before as well, but before it got critical it always reduced CPU speed to get back to about 80°C from ~90°C
<Gamoder> I suppose now it doesn't
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<saulotoledo> Hello! I have upgraded my system, but now a lot of applications crashes with characters error (codification errors) and my language isn't enable (pt-br). I already have the language-pack-pt language-pack-gnome-pt packages.
<saulotoledo> root user can load gnome with correct language, but other users don't. Somebody can help me?
<saulotoledo> al works with root
<rye> Does anybody else have hinting settings changed recently - all fonts are quite thinner than those I've used to have
<rye> Also, empathy does not seem to like jabber accounts now (and I don't have any other accounts :) ) - am I the only one?
<philinux> balloons: or anyone else,  any idea whats going wrong on nvidia gpu's http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12236305&postcount=29
<balloons> philinux, which driver / card?
<philinux> 8600gt
<TJ-> philinux: That's best asked in #ubuntu+1
<philinux> TJ-: this is #ubuntu+1
<TJ-> LOL doh! sorry!
<philinux> no probs
<TJ-> philinux: I was in #ubuntu and somehow tabbed along without realising :D
<TJ-> philinux: Could be it's using the new v304 nvidia driver?
<balloons> philinux, if it's happening in the live session, sounds like a nouveau bug
<TJ-> still if it's live it's nouveau
<balloons> why would you say nvidia?
<philinux> TJ-: when using the livecd / usb it uses nouveax
 * TJ- realised as soon as he typed... too many hours without sleep methinks!
<philinux> balloons: in the forum that seems to be the one that fails
<balloons> I think folks are getting confused
<balloons> I see posts about booting the livecd and showing the screen failure
<TJ-> I was debugging some nouveau issues with kernel 3.5 and 3.6 last week; I thought those were sorted now though
<philinux> TJ-: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12236305&postcount=29
<TJ-> philinux: Yeah, I read that earlier
<philinux> balloons: no probs on lappy with built in intel graphics
<TJ-> philinux: Is it primarily after the X server starts, or even beforehand during plymouth splash?
<philinux> TJ-: plymouth looks great at start
<philinux> methinks its when x starts
<philinux> from the garbled screen I managed to log out and the greeter looks fine apart from no user only remote
<TJ-> philinux: It's a kernel issue. video mode structures are missing due a to a binutils bug
<TJ-> bug #1049650
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1049650 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "Regression: "Undefined video mode" with 3.5.0-14.16" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049650
<philinux> TJ-: that would explain the video mode error at startup and its asks to scan
<TJ-> philinux: possible knock-on affects do you think?
<philinux> TJ-: could be since plymouth looks fine to start with. What does that nomodeset actually do
<TJ-> philinux: what it says... prevents the kernel from trying to set the video mode itself using the Kernel Mode Setting API
<philinux> TJ-: however this has been going on for quite some time here
<TJ-> philinux: Could be two bugs just happened to land at the same time that affect the same sub-system :s
<philinux> TJ-: mc4man reported this livecd desktop garbled 2 weeks ago
<TJ-> philinux: The X server side suggests there's some instability in the drivers, possibly the openGL stuff since the interface is always trying to do effects now
<philinux> TJ-: why does nomodeset work. what it do
<TJ-> philinux: Has anyone managed to capture any log entries that give clues? /var/log/Xorg.0.log, ~/.xsession-errors, /var/log/kern.log ?
<TJ-> philinux: It forces the kernel to leave the video adapter in the mode that BIOS or GRUB set it to
<philinux> TJ-: thanks. I've checked the bug report and no logs attached.  But thats because the screen in garbled and unusable
<TJ-> philinux: Well in those cases, when testing an alpha/beta, the usual thing is to SSH into the PC and grab the logs that way
<philinux> No mouse pointer and impossible to use ubuntu-bug
<TJ-> I usually have a serial console connection too; in case the network sub-systems falls over
<philinux> TJ-: thats beyond me = never done it
<TJ-> Does it help to switch away from the GUI to a console using Ctrl+Alt+F1 etc?
<philinux> TJ-: no, comes back to garbled pixels.
<TJ-> philinux: But... do you get a useable login prompt at the console? If so, you can use it to grab log files
<philinux> Aha moment
<philinux> cp to usb stick
<TJ-> philinux: :)
<philinux> TJ-: right
<philinux> I'll have a go now and then append them to bug report if successful
<philinux> biab
<TJ-> philinux: OK. probably best to start a fresh bug for that
<Captain_Proton> what version of gnome-shell is in this release?
<philinux> TJ-: I copied the file to the usb stick and now it wont mount :/
<philinux> xsession-errors was only one
<tsimpson> !info gnome-shell | Captain_Proton
<ubottu> Captain_Proton: gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.4-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 340 kB, installed size 931 kB
<Captain_Proton> thx
<Punisher> Hi, i try Ubuntu 12.10 on my Latitude ST with Intel Atom Z670 with an intel gma 600. 12.04 works but no kernel newer than 3.2 boots. Screen goes black short after grub
<Punisher> i removed quiet an splash from the grub entry and add "text" but after some boot lines screen goes black, too
<Punisher> i tried to blacklist sdhci and psb_gfx but it don't works
<maxflax> Hi, having problem installing fglrx.. it's complaining about xorg-video-ab11 missing.. running 12.10 and trying to get my radeon card to work here
<trism> maxflax: seems to be the last upload for fglrx installer that hardcoded the abi to 11, although bug 1032672 is probably still relevant in that it doesn't support 13 yet, which is what we have
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1032672 in fglrx-installer-updates (Ubuntu) "fglrx-updates broken dependency with xorg-video-abi-12 (Quantal)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1032672
<maxflax> trism: is there a workaround?
<maxflax> can't find any "xorg-video-ab" packages in repositories
<trism> maxflax: the bug description states: [Workaround] Use the FOSS -ati driver. so I am guessing no, but I don't have an ati device to mess with
<maxflax> trism FOSS it the xorg-video-radeon driver?
<trism> maxflax: xorg-video-abi-* is provided by the xserver-xorg-core package, it is a virtual package
<trism> maxflax: I believe so
<maxflax> trism - virtual packade meaning it's inside another package or?
<trism> maxflax: in a way, it doesn't really exist but another package provides the functionality
<maxflax> so how do I know which one is installed on my system?
<trism> maxflax: the problem is we are on xorg 1.13 in quantal (so we have xorg-video-abi-13) but fglrx doesn't seem to support it yet
<maxflax> trism - so can I downgrade my xorg to an older version which has support in fglrx?
<maxflax> and then installing fglrx from ati binaries
<trism> maxflax: while technically you could, in that case I think you would be better off installing precise and waiting for fglrx to support 1.13 before returning to quantal
<maxflax> I know one thing - last time I bought a AMD card for a linux box.. always so many problems with radeon
<maxflax> trism - when do usually ati release new drivers for xorg?
<trism> maxflax: comment #13 indicates it is usually before Final Freeze which is October 9th for quantal
<maxflax> trism: so ATI is developing the fglrx following the release dates of ubuntu?
<trism> maxflax: not so much, but enough people use ubuntu that I'm sure they want to get working drivers in for the releases (as much as possible)
<maxflax> trism . ok
<maxflax> trism - gonna try how to find out how to enable the FOSS Ati opengl.. says somewhere is has 3D support if even so slow
<hyper_ch> LO won't start for me on an upgraded 12.04 -> 12.10
<trism> hyper_ch: I notice bug 1050533 , but be the same issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1050533 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Libreoffice doesn't start - segfault error 4 in libuno_sal.so.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1050533
<trism> hyper_ch: but = might
<hyper_ch> trism: nah, no segfault
<hyper_ch> trism: removing the .config/libreoffice made it work again
<hyper_ch> but I have no menu bar
<hyper_ch> just the two default toolbars
<hyper_ch> can you look up how to enable/disable menu bar?
<trism> hyper_ch: since the fixes to libreoffice-gtk people have been having problems with the global menu, removing the libreoffice-gtk* packages seem to workaround it according to bug 1049612
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1049612 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Libreoffice menu inconsistently does not appear" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049612
<hyper_ch> trism: I use kde
<hyper_ch> still, lo-gtk was also installed
<hyper_ch> trying now :)
<hyper_ch> trism: sweet :)
<trism> hyper_ch: worked?
<hyper_ch> trism: works fine again :)
<hyper_ch> awwww.... that means tomorrow I have to do real work again :(
<hyper_ch> trism: another problem I noted is that skype didn't get auto-updated but it was removed during upgrade to quantal
<phunyguy> I see in 12.10, the GUI disk management tool has changed, how would one configure RAID devices now? Is it just command line as an option now?
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy: you mean gparted?
<phunyguy> ActionParsnip, I don't think it is gparted
<ActionParsnip> i see
<ActionParsnip> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<phunyguy> well I can do it command line, was just curious.
<TJ-> phunyguy: were you referring to system-config-lvm ?
#ubuntu+1 2012-09-14
<phunyguy> no I am not referring to the lvm one
<phunyguy> I am referring to the app in 12.04 referred to as "Disk Utility"
<phunyguy> also, how does one connect to IRC with Empathy now?
<ActionParsnip> https://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#How_can_I_connect_to_IRC_in_Empathy_.3F
<DracoDanLRPC> If there is a package in 12.10 that is outdated, where do I start with getting someone to look at updating it?
<DracoDanLRPC> the package is targetcli
<Daekdroom> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<Daekdroom> We are past feature freeze, so it's unlikely for it to be updated at this point.
<Daekdroom> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureFreeze
<DracoDanLRPC> its not a feature upgrade, its a functionality upgrade
<DracoDanLRPC> the version should be 2.0rc1-2
<Daekdroom> !info targetcli
<ubottu> targetcli (source: targetcli): administration tool for managing LIO core target. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0rc1-2 (quantal), package size 18 kB, installed size 144 kB
<DracoDanLRPC> ...strange
<DracoDanLRPC> can you see when it was last updated?
<DracoDanLRPC> I'm about to patch to beta1
<Daekdroom> 5 months ago, according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/targetcli
<DracoDanLRPC> look at the downloads for that, it shows both rc1 and rc1-2
<Daekdroom> What do you mean by downloads?
<ActionParsnip> DracoDanLRPC: could see if there is a ppa
<DracoDanLRPC> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/targetcli/2.0rc1-2
<trism> DracoDanLRPC: -2 is the package version not the upstream version
<Daekdroom> And that is the changelog.
<Daekdroom> The only version available at the repos is rc1-2
<DracoDanLRPC> okay, in my attempts to get it working on my system I seem to have made a mess... bbiab when I learn how ubuntu package management works and clean up my system...
<DracoDanLRPC> one part that confuses me is that the version from the risingtidesystems.com git repo requires python 2.6 (not 2.7), but the debian and ubuntu version seem to be built on 2.7
<trism> DracoDanLRPC: there aren't any patches on the package as far as I can see
<trism> DracoDanLRPC: what errors are you getting?
<DracoDanLRPC> actually, I just went to grab the link from my email and noticed that I finally heard back from the mailing list!
<DracoDanLRPC> turns out the biggest problem was not handling an error which caused a stack trace
<DracoDanLRPC> but now the biggest problem is the mess I've made on my system...
<jetsaredim> anyone know what happened to the pidgin entry in the messaging notifier?
<Daekdroom> jetsaredim, the messaging indicator API was changed and pidgin's plugin for it has yet to be updated.
<Daekdroom> Bug #1040259
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1040259 in pidgin-libnotify (Ubuntu Quantal) "FFE: libmessaging-menu transitions for quantal" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040259
<jetsaredim> fun times
<DracoDanLRPC> woot!  think Im getting the hang of this dpkg stuff now :-P
<DracoDanLRPC> except targetcli still doesnt work after reinstalling it :-(
<phunyguy> ActionParsnip, have you tried the how-to you posted?
<phunyguy> in 12.10, when you go to accounts in empathy, it brings you to system->online accounts now.
<phunyguy> and IRC ain't in the list.
<phunyguy> And personally, I like having the notifications in the envelope up top... which Xchat isn't giving me.
<Daekdroom> phunyguy, for XChat, that functionality is provided in a separate package.
<Daekdroom> xchat-indicator
<Daekdroom> (xchat-gnome-indicator if you're using XChat-GNOME)
<phunyguy> Daekdroom, thanks
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy: which one?
<trism> phunyguy: account-plugin-irc isn't installed by default, which is why it isn't in the list
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy: I don't use empathy, I'm still on my 11 year habit of Pidgin
<phunyguy> ActionParsnip, pidgin doesn't give you fits in Ubuntu?
<Daekdroom> Is pidgin that old?
<phunyguy> Daekdroom, pidgin, no, but gaim maybe
<ActionParsnip> Daekdroom: it used to be called Gaim back in the day
<Daekdroom> That I do know.
<Daekdroom> But 11-year seems too long even for Gaim
<ActionParsnip> Daekdroom: but yes its dead old and rocks imho
<DracoDanLRPC> can I use apt-get to reinstall a package?
<phunyguy> ActionParsnip, I always had issues with it in Unity
<Daekdroom> Pidgin is not very good with Unity indeed, but it's mostly window management issues.
<ActionParsnip> Daekdroom: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pidgin_(IM_client)   1998 as gaim initially
<phunyguy> brb
<phunyguy> ahh nevermind
<phunyguy> cant restart yet, 1TB file transfer isn't finished ><
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy: never had an issue, launch the irc channel, minimise main window and off you go. It even groups in the default alt+tab plugin to show all windows associated with pidgin
<phunyguy> ActionParsnip, I had issues with not being able to get the contact list to foreground.
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy: tried alt+tab ?
<phunyguy> drove me bananas
<phunyguy> yes but I am not a natural alt-tabber
<trism> DracoDanLRPC: apt-get install --reinstall package_name
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy: ah, i see
<Daekdroom> I usually closed it using the Launcher then clicked on it again and the contact list would show up
<phunyguy> Empathy is tolerable currently
<Daekdroom> But that stopped being necessary.
<phunyguy> Empathy really has come a long way, but it still has a ways
<Daekdroom> I can't stand using Empathy because it keeps failing connection to the protocols and account-plugin keeps losing access to my Google/Windows Live accounts >:(
<trism> I find it easier to get to the pidgin contact list if I whitelist the status icon and enable it, then one click
<ActionParsnip> there is a PPA to put the pidgin password into the keyring rather than plaintext in ~/.purple too (very cool imho)
<phunyguy> ActionParsnip, agreed.  Maybe I will give it a whirl again
<phunyguy> and yes Daekdroom empathy is losing access to my google account as well.  Shame because I really like the online-accounts integration feature.
<Daekdroom> ActionParsnip, is that https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-gnome-keyring/+archive/ppa ?
<ActionParsnip> Daekdroom: indeed
<DracoDanLRPC> trism: thanks!
<DracoDanLRPC> I was trying apt-get --reinstall <pkg> :-P
<DracoDanLRPC> whatever I've done to this system.... @#%^
<DracoDanLRPC> I think I'm gonna have to reinstall ubuntu :-(
<DracoDanLRPC> I had tried two different things to get python 2.6 installed, using pythonbrew and installing older python2.6 packages
<DracoDanLRPC> all is removed now, but running python --version gives me 2.6.7
<dr_willis> python --version
<dr_willis> Python 2.7.3
<dr_willis> how about the 'alterantives' perhaps its pointing to an older one.. not sure how.
<dr_willis> !alternative
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<dr_willis> doh wrong factoid
<DracoDanLRPC> root@dracosan:~# python --version
<DracoDanLRPC> Python 2.6.7
 * DracoDanLRPC does an apt-get install --reinstall python-all
<DracoDanLRPC> nope!
<trism> DracoDanLRPC: sudo apt-get install --reinstall python-minimal;
<dr_willis>  /etc/alternatives/python   perhaps is set wrong.  DracoDanLRPC
<dr_willis> if it even exists.. ;)
<trism> python doesn't use alternatives
<DracoDanLRPC> trism: same :-(
<dr_willis> im out of ideas then. ;) i rarely use  fancy features of python
<DracoDanLRPC> so... I think the problem came from me using bzr to grab python2.6 and build it from source.............
<dr_willis> in which case  what does 'which python' say?
<DracoDanLRPC> I'm considering just blowing away the directories and the executable and then reinstalling
<dr_willis> which python
<dr_willis> /usr/bin/python
<DracoDanLRPC> /usr/local/bin/python
<dr_willis> there ya go. :)
<dr_willis>  /usr/bin/python --version    vs   /usr/local/bin/python
<dr_willis>  /usr/bin/python --version    vs   /usr/local/bin/python --version
<DracoDanLRPC> root@dracosan:~# which python
<DracoDanLRPC> root@dracosan:~# python --version
<DracoDanLRPC> -su: /usr/local/bin/python: No such file or directory
<DracoDanLRPC> wat
<dr_willis> heh. perhaps its using some cache of python in ram?
<dr_willis> or was...
<DracoDanLRPC> giving the full path works
<dr_willis> ive seen bash get confused at times when you add.remove things fromn its path.
<DracoDanLRPC> I deleted the python from /usr/local/bin/
<dr_willis> I was thinking there was some bash command to rescan the default paths to get it straightend out
<dr_willis> its thinking its still there
<dr_willis> how about opening a new terminal and see what one is used then.
<DracoDanLRPC> already on it :-)
<DracoDanLRPC> that fixed it, thanks!
<DracoDanLRPC> it still complains that rtslib is missing :-(
<dr_willis> I dont even know what rtslib is. ;)
<trism> DracoDanLRPC: python-rtslib
<DracoDanLRPC> just found that, lol
<trism> DracoDanLRPC: apt-get build-dep targetcli; helps
<DracoDanLRPC> doesnt help
<trism> DracoDanLRPC: no?
<DracoDanLRPC> FIXED!
<DracoDanLRPC> thanks a ton for your help and patience trism, you rock
<DracoDanLRPC> I had to uninstall and reinstall python-rtslib
<dr_willis> and dance a jig.
<DracoDanLRPC> doing an apt-get install --reinstall python-rtslib didnt fix it though
<trism> strange
<DracoDanLRPC> more ubuntu questions... kinda
<DracoDanLRPC> how do I pass options to kernel modules?  just put a file named <module>.conf in /etc/modprobe.d ?
<DracoDanLRPC> and the options in that file of course
<ActionParsnip> DracoDanLRPC: yes, if you can add:   options modulename whatever=value
<ActionParsnip> DracoDanLRPC: add it in a new file in /etc/modprobe.d/something.conf    it must end in '.conf'
<DracoDanLRPC> and I see that I can monitor the module in sysfs
<DracoDanLRPC> thanks
<DracoDanLRPC> modinfo qla2xxx | grep parm
<DracoDanLRPC> parm:           qlini_mode:Determines when initiator mode will be enabled. Possible values: "exclusive" - initiator mode will be enabled on load, disabled on enabling target mode and then on disabling target mode enabled back; "disabled" - initiator mode will never be enabled; "enabled" (default) - initiator mode will always stay enabled. (charp)
<DracoDanLRPC> cat /etc/modprobe.d/qla2xxx.conf
<DracoDanLRPC> options qla2xxx qlini_mode="disabled"
<DracoDanLRPC> cat qlini_mode
<DracoDanLRPC> enabled
<DracoDanLRPC> sorry, that was probably too much to paste
<DracoDanLRPC> point is that after rebooting it doesn't seem to have worked :-/
<DracoDanLRPC> oh, gotta rebuild initrd
<bjsnider> can someone please install firefox-dev and run a command for me
<bjsnider> it is a very small package
<trism> which command? I powered down by quantal box but I can check if it isn't something I don't already know
<bjsnider> pkg-config --cflags mozilla-plugin
<bjsnider> i need the output obviously
<bjsnider> from the terminal
<bjsnider> this will work in kde, gnome, whatever you want
<trism> bjsnider: I believe it was the same as precise, -DXP_UNIX -I/usr/include/firefox
<trism> bjsnider: but I can boot and check quantal if you'd like
<bjsnider> i need to know for sure
<bjsnider> thank you
<trism> alright one sec
<bjsnider> i'd appreciate it
<trism> bjsnider: yes, same as precise
<bjsnider> trism, now, can you ls /usr/include/firefox
<trism> npapi.h  npfunctions.h  npruntime.h  nptypes.h  nspr
<bjsnider> npapi.h is there
<trism> yep
<trism> I checked that the other day when you were having the issue, though it seems the package is tiny compared to precise (it doesn't have much beside that)
<bjsnider> what's the approximate file size?
<trism> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 28846 Sep  6 06:08 /usr/include/firefox/npapi.h
<trism> same as precise for that file though (size wise anyway)
<bjsnider> trism, lsb_release -rs
<bjsnider> you'll have to install that package
<trism> Installed-Size: 245 versus Installed-Size: 30207 on precise
<trism> 12.10 for the lsb_release
<bjsnider> well, this is weird
<bjsnider> trism, that's all i needed, thanks
<trism> no problem
<bjsnider> oh, now i see what's happening
<bjsnider> trism, can you do something else please
<bjsnider> ls /usr/lib/firefox-devel
<trism> bjsnider: *shrugs* just shutdown again, one sec
<bjsnider> sorry
<bjsnider> ls /usr/lib/firefox-devel -l
<bjsnider> need to know symlinks too
<trism> not there at all
<bjsnider> uh
<bjsnider> ok
<bjsnider> that'sa  bit of a problem
<bjsnider> and if you run this command:
<bjsnider>  pkg-config --variable=sdkdir mozilla-plugin
<trism> there is an if in the firefox-dev.install.in for 12.10 that only has MOZ_INC/np* instead of the rest, might have something to do with it
<trism> that command returns /usr/lib/firefox-devel/ but its not there
<bjsnider> yeah, that's my point
<bjsnider> it's there in precise
<bjsnider> is there a missing dependency?
<bjsnider> my rules code is working but the sdk variable holds a nonexistent location i guess
<trism> nope, it seems like it was omitted on purpose though looking at the install file, maybe chrisccoulson knows?
<bjsnider> maybe that variable hasn't been changed yet?
<bjsnider> jeez, i'm glad my code's working at least
<bjsnider> i haven't done anything wrong
<bjsnider> /usr/lib/firefox-devel was installed by firefox-dev in precise
<bjsnider> i thinkt he variable should probably read /usr/include/firefox
<trism> out of curiosity what error do you get when the build fails?
<bjsnider> trism, in the /usr/include/firefox/nspr directory, is nspr.h there?
<bjsnider> trism, complains about lack of npapi.h
<bjsnider> which is perfectly understandable given the changes from precise to quantal
<trism> nope, nothing in that directory but md/_linux.cfg
<bjsnider> you're kidding me
<bjsnider> are you kidding me?
<trism> bjsnider: everything in the firefox-dev package http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204072/
<trism> bjsnider: debian/firefox-dev.install.in has %%if DISTRIB_VERSION >= 1210 @MOZ_INCDIR@/np*.h %%else install everything below, so kind of makes sense but the changelog gives no indication why that I can see
<bjsnider> micahg told me the reason for the change was that the api changed too often to offer the headers
<bjsnider> building against them would be pointless because they'll be different soon, in other words
<trism> oh nm: * Kill the SDK - nothing in the archive depends on it (note, we still provide the NPAPI SDK though) in 14.0~b7+build1-0ubuntu1
<trism> I see
<bjsnider> gecko-mediaplayer builds against the sdk
<bjsnider> the plugin.cpp file says it needs the following headers:
<bjsnider> nsIPrefBranch.h nsIPrefService.h nsIServiceManager.h nsISupportsPrimitives.h
<bjsnider> all provided by firefox-dev in precise
<bjsnider> or it requires nspr.h
<bjsnider> i guess that's the end of gecko-mediaplayer in quantal
<micahg> bjsnider: nspr.h should be provided by libnspr4-dev, not firefox-dev
<bjsnider> oh, cool
<bjsnider> maybe i can get it to build then
<micahg> linking against firefox's nspr is a recipe for trouble
<bjsnider> what is nspr anyway?
<micahg> netscape portable runtime library
<trism> yep gecko-mediaplayer fails to rebuild: plugin.h:40:19: fatal error: npapi.h: No such file or directory, since its looking in -I/usr/lib/firefox-devel/include
<bjsnider> trism, try building with libnspr4-dev, and pass --with-xulrunner-sdk=/usr/include/firefox
<micahg> it should really be patched to use the mozilla-plugin.pc file
<trism> it is, but it is looking at --variable=sdkdir instead of --cflags
<bjsnider> what should?
<micahg> gecko-mediaplayer
<trism> and changing it to /usr/include/firefox doesn't help because it then looks in /usr/include/firefox/include
<trism> plus a bunch of other directories that used to be linked in /usr/lib/firefox-devel
<trism> too tired to look right now though, good luck with your build bjsnider
<bjsnider> GECKO_CFLAGS="-I$XULRUNNER_SDK_PREFIX/include
<DracoDanLRPC> ugh, FML.  Now this server keeps pausing for like a minute at a time
<DracoDanLRPC> just when I thought I had everything fixed
<DracoDanLRPC> okay, now it seems to have simply stopped.  went to the console and couldn't get any response
<DracoDanLRPC> yet it responds to pings
<DracoDanLRPC> could reconfiguring the HBA cause that?
<siganderson> emesene crashes while I login: http://pastebin.com/s0sHL261   it should be some problem with python in ubuntu 12.10
<rose7676> help for ati drivers install
<siganderson> rose7676, what's your problem?
<rose7676> siganderson,  sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle >>>>  fglrx : Depends: xorg-video-abi-11 but it is not installable  E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<rose7676> siganderson, now fix ?
<siganderson> rose7676, that's a problem in repos, the only fix is to wait
<siganderson> or you could install the binary driver by downloading it from www.amd.com
<rose7676> siganderson, manual no installl again problem :(
<siganderson> rose7676, are you italian? come to #ubuntu-it-chat
<rose7676> но но
<siganderson> the only way to use fglrx on 12.10 is to install manually from the binary release on the amd site; it will be so until they will fix the repos
<Guest29868> Hi, I updated my quantal and lost grub, so I booted from the liveCD and tried: $ sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Guest29868> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<Guest29868> what am I doing wrong, please?
<zekoZeko> hey everyone, I upgraded a few days ago and I'm noticing a bug with window switching.
<zekoZeko> sometimes when i alt+tab switch to another window, the new window is not focused
<zekoZeko> so i have to click on it, or switch to another windows and back and then it's OK
<zekoZeko> i tried searching if a bug was already submitted, but was unsuccessful, maybe i used too generic terms
<Daekdroom> I'm wondering why the GTK2 version of Ambiance hasn't been updated to have black menus (I suppose the same thing happens to Radiance).
<dupondje> Everybody ever ran linux gui on a remote server to code? and then connect to it with vnc ? :p
<geser> it's probably faster than X11 over the network
<dupondje> now using vi, but its not always cool to code with it :(
<geser> I know
<dupondje> good for small files :) sux for big projects
<geser> I now use sshfs to get the remote code repositories to my computer and then use the IDE
<dupondje> hmz, could be an option also
<dupondje> still a full remote gui is better, if you change settings of the ide for example
<dupondje> hmz ... :D
<geser> or use the server as a git/bzr/..  server and use a local branch
<geser> too many options to choose from :)
<dupondje> only the speed ofc
<dupondje> would a full desktop remotely be fast enough ... :D
<geser> I tried that first too (with NV) but it wasn't fast enough (using the IDE didn't feel smooth)
<rye> Hi, does anybody see weird font hinting/size in current Quantal? http://ubuntuone.com/4FzErYocDSeN4CN5g9hxCN - that's what my font looks everywhere
<rye> I've been googling around but don't see any similar reports
<jbicha> rye: you need to install ubuntu-settings, it should be a dependency of ubuntu-desktop but it might require a dist-upgrade to get it
<jokerdino> rye: if anything, change the hinting to slight in gnome-tweak-tool
<bjsnider> ubuntu-settings. now, is that any relation to gnome-tweak?
<rye> ubuntu-desktop: Installed: (none)
<rye> jbicha: thank you! I should have checked I have all the metapackages installed
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<DrHalan> anyone else having flickering issues with unity lately?
<BluesKaj> the last update/upgrade  put me into grub rescue after the required reboot , and this partition doesn't control grub , or at least it isn't supposed to.
<jtaylor> there seem to be some issues with the new grub2
<BluesKaj> new?
<jtaylor> mine won't even install because of a to large image
<jtaylor> grub 2.00 instead of 1.99
<BluesKaj> but why would grub that's installed on my 12.04 partition be affected by an upgrade on my 12.10 partition
<Pici> jtaylor: I was just going to say that I saw someone with the same problem in another channel.... but that someone was you.
<jtaylor> :)
<jtaylor> I'm still waiting for -4 to show up on my mirror, maybe it fixes the issue
<BluesKaj> 12,04 is the boot partition, what don't I understand about this issue ?
<jtaylor> grub tends to take over the boot record on upgrades
<jtaylor> for me it constantly changes between debian and ubuntu's grub each time it gets upgraded in one of the two
<BluesKaj> is it safe to remove grub from this partition, then
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> why would we need 2 grubs is the real question
<bjsnider> you can never have too many grubs
<trism> new menu is kind of vague, just says "Ubuntu" and "Advanced Options for Ubuntu"
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, could you elaborate pls ?
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, i was kidding
 * BluesKaj shrugs , I'm still confused
<wilee-nilee> jtaylor, grub will take over the mbr in a distro upgrade yes.
<wilee-nilee> easily fixed
<trism> it really shouldn't, you usually get a debconf prompt asking you to install grub somewhere (assuming you didn't install grub when installing +1, ubiquity -b), it didn't touch my setup
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, so would you know if it's safe for me to remove grub from this install and rely on grub on the other to boot from
<bjsnider> yeah, because you just need the kernel, that's what is booting
<BluesKaj> the other OS/grub sees the all the kernels on the HDD , does it not ?
<bjsnider> if you install a new kernel in the os without grub, you'll have to boot into the grub os and re-run update-grub
<wilee-nilee> trism, a user that understand that would not be complaining about grub I would think it is easily manipulated.
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, that make sense , but as I asked before why would a kernel upgrade create chos in grub that resides on a differnt partition/OS?
<BluesKaj> chaos
<bjsnider> chaos?
<BluesKaj> yeah , like grub rescue
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, You have to know which grub is in the mbr, and update accordingly.
<BluesKaj> i had to go into tyhe live cd a nd reinstall grub on the boot partition
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, I doubt you need a boot partition to begin with.
<BluesKaj> wilee-nilee, I do know , that's the whole point of this discussion , grub on the boot partition shouldn't be wiped out by an upgrade on a differnt install
<wilee-nilee> having a boot partition just convolutes the process more than is needed to be honest.
<BluesKaj> sorry boot partition is a misnomer , the / partition of the other OS
<BluesKaj> it's flagged as boot in fdisk
<wilee-nilee> I think you may not understand the setup, I have 3 linux setups and W7 on one HD, I never have probles, I know which OS has the grub control in the mbr. If I get a upgrade in a non control OS I switch it to having the grub in the mbr I update grub I remove the extra kernel if needed, then boot to the OS I want to have control and reinstall grub to the mbr from there.
<wilee-nilee> your grub> could of been an anomaly, you description is missing a lot of understanding as well of the whole process.
<bjsnider> the o/s with grub control is the one you keep running update-grub in
<bjsnider> but it's run automatically every time there's a kernel upgrade in any of the linux o/s partitions, which transfers control
<BluesKaj> thanks for the info , maybe i didn't explain my setup more clearly , I have one HDD with / and /home partitions on on it , 12.04 and 12.10 , also another HDD that's W7 , and an external drive for media , The 12.04 was the original install , and it seemed to assume grub duties for all the HDDs . I have had grub rescue before after 12.10 updates , but it always affected the 12.10 install , never the 12.04 grub .
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, then this last update /upgrade is dangerous , because grub was definitely broken , someone should look into this
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, I am running 12.04 and 12.10 on the same hd this did not happen to me grub is not broken.
<BluesKaj> wilee-nilee, did you see the kernel updgrade ?
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, yes.
<BluesKaj> have you rebooted ?
<wilee-nilee> yes
<BluesKaj>  hmm, odd , anyway it broke here ..it's still an issue IMO
<wilee-nilee> no problems, I saw the kernel upgrade I ran sudo grub-install /dev/sda giving 12.10 mthe grub control I then ran update-grub I rebboted to 12.10 removed the older kernal and ran update-grub and then booted to 12.04 anf gave it grub control again.
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, Have you modified grub with the grub customizer, or another grub tweaking tool?
<BluesKaj> wilee-nilee, one shouldm't have to run those commands to prevent problems after a kernel upgrade , that's the whole point
<BluesKaj> wilee-nilee, no
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, Have you modified grub with the grub customizer, or another grub tweaking tool?
<wilee-nilee> my commands just shorten the process you have to run to get the controlling grub to read the other OSthat has had a kernel update, I like only one kernel set personally.
<cowsquad> how is quetzal working out for you guys? thoughts?
<zoktar> anyone else experiencing "fullscreen streches to multiple monitors" effect?
<drc> Main Menu in Xubuntu 12.10-not-yet-beta :) doesn't appear to be functioning like that in 12.04...1) Some items that I uncheck do not get removed from the menu and when I look again they are still checked; and 2) When I try to add items (File Manager or Terminal) to the top-level xfce-menu, they are placed in Other.  Is this the way of the future or a temporary aberation?
<jakubo> hi, is there a way to get back to old grub, as im using softwareraid, and some people seem not to give a damn about it...
<zoktar> jakubo, i had issues with getting that working, in the end i just made it with btrfs instead
<jakubo> zoktar: why is the FS relevant?
<jakubo> it says that there is not enough space to embed stuff
<jakubo> which is necessary for RAID
<yofel> old grub is still in the archive so you can install it yourself if you need
<yofel> should be the 'grub' package
<patdk-wk> jakubo, all you need to do is move your partition to be at 1MB instead of at 32k on the disk
<patdk-wk> then you will have lots of room for grub
<jakubo> patdk-wk: is there an easy way to do it on a software raid setup?
<patdk-wk> hmm? it's just a partition
<patdk-wk> assuming you have enough space on the disk, to reorganize things
<patdk-wk> it's very very easy for software raid to move it around
<jakubo> so i can just resize the raid partitions?
<patdk-wk> that, dunno
<patdk-wk> move sure, resize, I dunno
<jakubo> without losing data?
<patdk-wk> move, yes
<patdk-wk> what does your partition layout look like?
<jakubo> so the first partition is to start at 1MB?
<jakubo> well... cant tell you exactly atm, as my system is broken
<patdk-wk> ah
<jakubo> thats the tricky thing
<patdk-wk> need something like sysrescd or any partition iso tool
<jakubo> but ill just get over there and get a live system up
<jakubo> will you be here for a soem time to aid me if necessary?
<patdk-wk> probably not :(
<patdk-wk> going out for dinner soon
<patdk-wk> but I have done this thousands of times
<patdk-wk> but  Ido understand, it can be scary if you haven't done it before
<jakubo> but apparently you have left some space on your disks
<patdk-wk> and also, not fun if you do make a mistake
<patdk-wk> well, most of my disks these days are virtual
<patdk-wk> so I just add some space :)
<patdk-wk> or, I'll steal space from a swap partition or something
<patdk-wk> all depends what is available
<jakubo> that option sounds possible
<jakubo> or does the space need to be at the beginning?
<patdk-wk> it doesn't matter at all
<patdk-wk> if it is, it's *easier*
<patdk-wk> if the space is at the end
<jakubo> so it just needs to be unpartitioned space?
<patdk-wk> well, it will have to COPY the whole disk, and take awhile
<patdk-wk> actually ya, you have two options
<patdk-wk> ideally, the first 1MB of the disk should be empty
<patdk-wk> and if possible, that would be best
<patdk-wk> if not, you could make a small partition anywhere, and make that bootable flag
<patdk-wk> and install grub there
<patdk-wk> like delete swap, and create two partitions to replace it
<patdk-wk> but moving partitions is probably going be better long term likely
<patdk-wk> so you have the first 1mb free
<jakubo> i just dont like the idea of having to redo an install with alternative install media, as it seems that pulse audio messed up with 4.0 sound...
<jakubo> ... since about 12.04 and having 2 dist upgrades really isnt the thing im looking for
<patdk-wk> ya, as long as you can free up some space somewhere, its ok
<patdk-wk> except we can't take that space from the softraid partition
<patdk-wk> but like swap or somethingelse disposable (likely only swap) would be ok
<patdk-wk> or if you can copy everything off one partition to another to free it up (unlikely if your using software raid though)
<jakubo> do you know whether it will be permanent? or is it some temporary state?
<jakubo> i mean the 1MB requirement... and where foes it come from?
<patdk-wk> the 1mb isn't a requirement
<patdk-wk> it's the recommended thing since 4k sectors came out
<patdk-wk> grub only uses approx 40 to 60k
<patdk-wk> normally
<patdk-wk> but the old recommendation was limited to 30k
<patdk-wk> so 1mb is LOTS of space from this view point
<jakubo> thx for your help. maybe one last thing
<jakubo> i got serious issues with the touchpad
<jakubo> any idea?
<patdk-wk> jakubo, don't use touchpads
<patdk-wk> well, I don't use them
<edgy> hi, after the latest updates, my grub is lost, so I reinstalled it but every time I do update-grub I lose it again, is it only me?
<jtaylor> not only you
<jtaylor> do you get to large core.img error?
<edgy> jtaylor: exactly
<jtaylor> me too
<edgy> jtaylor: so what can I do now?
<jtaylor> I installed precises grub again
<edgy> jtaylor: is there a bug issue?
<jtaylor> didn't check yet
<patdk-wk> sounds like another case
<patdk-wk> check that you have 1mb free diskspace before your first partition
<patdk-wk> your first partition should start on or after sector 2048
<patdk-wk> grub2 can exceed the old limit, of putting the first partition at sector 63
<jtaylor> the question is why does it need more?
<jtaylor> its a significant regression
<jtaylor> lots of machines start at 63
<patdk-wk> grub2 has been claiming it needed more for a long time
<patdk-wk> dunno what change made it require more though
<edgy> patdk-wk:  parted -l shows: 1      32.3kB  107MB  107MB   primary   ntfs            boot, diag
<patdk-wk> any machine installed in the last few years shouldn't be at sector 63
<patdk-wk> ya, that 32.3kb is the issue
<edgy> patdk-wk: which means I guess only 32 KB is there
<patdk-wk> only grub1 should work :)
<patdk-wk> grub2 does lots more than grub1, why it needs more
<edgy> patdk-wk: but it was working before with grub2
<patdk-wk> yes, I dunno what exactly changed (I haven't installed latest quantal yet)
<patdk-wk> but I have been tracking grub for a long time
<edgy> patdk-wk: how can I fix it now without losing my systems?
<patdk-wk> is that really ntfs?
<edgy> patdk-wk: yes, that was windows
<patdk-wk> I would use a partition took, and let it resize that partition, assuming it will resize ntfs also correctly
<patdk-wk> and free up 1mb of space
<patdk-wk> easy fix
<patdk-wk> lots of bootable partition iso's can do that
<patdk-wk> I normally use payfor ones
<patdk-wk> so dunno the free ones on the top of my head
<edgy> patdk-wk: do you know whether gparted works?
<zekoZeko> gparted is the shit for this stuff, should work OK, but I'd make a backup of the partition anyway if possible.
<patdk-wk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions
<patdk-wk> looks like yes
<zekoZeko> i resized & moved partitions of all kinds of windows machines with it.
<patdk-wk> just move the start from 32k to 1MB :)
<zekoZeko> including servers.
<patdk-wk> ya, I haven't, as I have been using my old trusty iso for longer than gparted has been around
<patdk-wk> so just used to it, vs gparted
<patdk-wk> been slowly using gparted more though
<jtaylor> I wonder how lvm deals with it when I resize the partition under it ._.
<patdk-wk> it doesn't
<patdk-wk> you have to adjust the ext4/xfs/...
<patdk-wk> then resize lvm
<jtaylor> yes
<patdk-wk> then resize the raid
<patdk-wk> then resize the partition
<patdk-wk> I have done it before :)
<patdk-wk> more than once :)
<jtaylor> but I'm just a bit concerned that lvm might screw things up during the resize
<patdk-wk> ya, it's always *fun*
<patdk-wk> cause with lvm, you dunno where the free space really is
<patdk-wk> hopefully at the end
<wN> resize bigger or smaller?
<patdk-wk> when using lvm though, I normally leave lots of free space, cause I assume I will use snapshots
<zekoZeko> with LVM, i'd move al the LVs to another drive first :)
<edgy> patdk-wk, zekoZeko: ok I did the resize and would reboot. please please sit around for five mins in case I face problems ;)
<jtaylor> well I should try fixing the issue, previously it only prevented me from using btrfs
<wN> i agree with zekoZeko. you can pvmove the extents off of the pv you're intending to screw up.
<patdk-wk> :)
<patdk-wk> ya, defently would be a lot safer
<zekoZeko> yea
<zekoZeko> i managed to screw myself like that once
<patdk-wk> yep, easy to do
<wN> reducing.volumes--
<patdk-wk> I spend a good day or two when I do those things
<patdk-wk> with lvm in the mix
<patdk-wk> just checking and double checking every calculation I make
<zekoZeko> actualy, the problem was that the old partition started at sector 63 and when i deleted it and created again, it started at 2048
<zekoZeko> and I couldn't get my PV back :)
<wN> so if you can map back each extent of the PV, you could technically move only the pv extents that would be affected by  the underlaying resize
<zekoZeko> it was fun rescuing data from that drive :)
<wN> you can do that if you check segments of each lv
<patdk-wk> zekozeko can't be as fun as rescuring data from a 6 drive raid50 with 3 failed disks :)
<patdk-wk> what is really sad about that is
<patdk-wk> the server continued to run for MONTHS with 3 failed disks
<patdk-wk> without anyone noticing, and people using that server every day
<zekoZeko> patdk-wk, yeah, still less than rescuing it from 5 or 6 driver that were pulled from an array because of a fire
<zekoZeko> i think it was some IBM array
<edgy> patdk-wk: wait, shall I reboot first and then use grub-update to verify or use grub-update then reboot?
<zekoZeko> and the vendor support said nothing can be done if we don't know the order of the drives :)
<patdk-wk> once the partitions are moved
<patdk-wk> you will need to reboot probably so linux sees the partition change, not sure
<patdk-wk> and then reinstall grub
<patdk-wk> well, reinstall grub to the bootloader
<patdk-wk> zekoZeko, odd, figuring out the raid order of disks is normally easy
<edgy> ok let me reboot
<zekoZeko> edgy, if it won't boot, have a install cd handy, boot to rescue mode, mount the install, chroot and run grub-install /dev/sda
<zekoZeko> patdk-wk, no idea, it wasn't me rescuing data, was a guy i used to work with.
<patdk-wk> ah, I assumed he knew it wouldn't boot, as that was his issue :)
<zekoZeko> patdk-wk, anyway, he imaged the drives (SCSI) to a big SATA drive and played a little and managed to stitch them together and rescue the data
<zekoZeko> patdk-wk, afaik the backups were also gone in the fire :)
<patdk-wk> ya, my case the disks had lots of read issues
<patdk-wk> so I used ddrescue to image the disks to files
<patdk-wk> then just played with them to get them in order
<patdk-wk> cause I didn't know the failure order
<zekoZeko> ok now that some people are here, let's talk ubuntu+1 :)
<zekoZeko> i have trouble with alt+tab window switching
<patdk-wk> I don't use gui :)
<zekoZeko> the window i switch to sometimes loses focus
<zekoZeko> so i have to click it, or switch to another window and back, then it has focus
 * patdk-wk has to go :(
<zekoZeko> bye
<patdk-wk> edgy taking longer than 5min
<zekoZeko> nice talking to you
<zekoZeko> i'll wait for a few more minutes :)
<zekoZeko> hmm
<patdk-wk> ya, there should of been a warning/message if users didn't have 1MB free space
<patdk-wk> atleast ubuntu since atleast lucid installs that way
<patdk-wk> my 8.04 isn't though, if people have been updating for awhile :(
<zekoZeko> i never thought about it, on important machines i always erase the partition table
<zekoZeko> when installing
<patdk-wk> ya, I always wipe on install
<patdk-wk> but I do upgrades a lot
<zekoZeko> yeah me too, especially my workstations.
<patdk-wk> but people using winxp or older
<zekoZeko> i have to say, the Q upgrade was very smooth on both machines i tried it on
<patdk-wk> heh, my workstations always fail upgrades, always reinstall
<patdk-wk> server normally upgrade fine
<zekoZeko> and the system itself is in quite a good shape for being 1 month before release.
<zekoZeko> the previous version was shite at a similar time
<patdk-wk> ya, I need to test again, was way too busy to do the beta1 release testing
<patdk-wk> was having iscsi issues on the alpha images
<zekoZeko> i'll see what my home machine will say when I get the time
<zekoZeko> i haven't been there for like 14 days or so :)
<patdk-wk> heh
<patdk-wk> my home machine is the only one left to upgrade to precise
<patdk-wk> my laptops and work are precise
<zekoZeko> but it has software raid + luks and that combo usually craps out on me on upgrades :)
<patdk-wk> I run luks on the laptop, that was a pain to install
<patdk-wk> basically I just install it to a dummy drive
<patdk-wk> then move it to luks
<edgy> patdk-wk: seems it works very well
<patdk-wk> cause I use FDE on the laptop
<patdk-wk> edgy, no problem :)
<zekoZeko> haha. my laptop is an atom. with luks. imagine :)
<patdk-wk> so is one of mine :)
<patdk-wk> my new one is nice, aes at 380MB/sec to the ssd
<edgy> patdk-wk: there was errors like /usr/sbin/grub-probe: warning: Couldn't find physical volume `pv0'. Some modules may be missing from core image..
<edgy> how those affects me?
<patdk-wk> edgy, no idea :(
<zekoZeko> edgy, so it works now? I wouldn't worry about the errors too much.
<patdk-wk> I haven't played enough with ubuntu grub or what they changed in it to know
<edgy> zekoZeko: yes, it's working very well
<zekoZeko> ok
<zekoZeko> nite
<edgy> patdk-wk, zekoZeko: parted made the partition like this: 1      1049kB  106MB  105MB   primary   ntfs            boot, diag
<edgy> which is not 1M accurate but I guess that doesn't make a big difference, would this alignment affect performance in any way?
<zekoZeko> dunno, not my area of expertise really :(
<zekoZeko> misaligned partitions do affect performance sometimes, but I can't tell you for sure when.
<edgy> ok thanks I would read more about it, bye for now
<pepee> hi. sorry for asking this here, I know is off-topic, but I don't know where to ask and no one will pay attention in #ubuntu. how can I delete a post in paste.ubuntu.com ?
<[4-tea-2]> pepee: they're probably all busy searching paste.ubuntu.com for the post you want to delete.
<pepee> oh yeah, how funny
<micahg> pepee: file a request by mailing rt at ubuntu dot com with the reasoning
<micahg> pepee: PM?
<pepee> micahg, ok
<[4-tea-2]> pepee: if you disclosed any passwords or something like that in your post, you should consider them compromised anyway.
<pepee> [4-tea-2], not password, but some file path in a semi-public computer that may reveal too much info :/
<edgy> patdk-wk: I'm back. I got confused, should I leave 1M or 2M at the start?
<edgy> patdk-wk: I am reading http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2011/09/make-sure-your-partitions-are-correctly-aligned-for-optimal-ssd-performance/
<edgy> patdk-wk: and in one place it says 2M and in another it says 1M
<zoktar> anyone have strange  fullscreen behaviour, youtube fullscreen games fullscreen, it kind of looks like it is trying to span across to my other monitor.
<Daekdroom> edgy, it says leave 2M, then change it back to 1M
<edgy> Daekdroom: no, I mean when he says:  If this number is divisible by 4096 (that is, if dividing it by 4096 equals a whole number and not a decimal), your partition is correctly aligned. If not, you need to realign it.
<edgy> Daekdroom: you got my point?
<Daekdroom> edgy, I think those 1MB need to be exact 1024KB, but I'm not sure.
<Daekdroom> (in order for it to be correctly alligned)
<edgy> Daekdroom: how can i check whether I did properly or not? fdisk -l shows start 2048 but parted -l shows 1049kB
<Daekdroom> Is it a partition in the middle of the SSD?
<edgy> Daekdroom: it's not an SSD, just the first partition in a normal disk
<edgy> Daekdroom: is this alignment only for SSDs?
<Daekdroom> As far as I know it doesn't affect performance in HDDs.
<edgy> Daekdroom: that's good news but let me prepare for my next laptop. is the fdisk or parted output is correct?
<Daekdroom> I can't say for sure, but I think Parted is not very reliable when it comes to showing space.
<Daekdroom> It's left small unformatted spaces in my HDDs quite often.
<edgy> Daekdroom: from  gparted it doesn't show the space in the beginning, GUI is always lacking or I am missing something obvious
<Daekdroom> I don't know if it's meant to work that way.
<edgy> Daekdroom: according to https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Advanced_Format, it seems HDD are also affected
<Daekdroom> edgy, it looks to me it's specific to 4K-sector drives.
<edgy> Daekdroom: ah! I don't know what's this 4K-sector drives? how can I tell whether mine is?
<Daekdroom> edgy, sudo fdisk -s -l should tell it.
<Daekdroom> Physical Sector Size would be it.
<edgy> Daekdroom: you mean this line: Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<Daekdroom> edgy, yes.
<edgy> Daekdroom: so it seems I have those 4k disks
<Daekdroom> Yes.
<joseph_CO> hi I'm from colombia but I don't speak english
#ubuntu+1 2012-09-15
<gnomefreak> my launcher panel doesnt work
<raymond_> gnomefreak, what is it doing exactly?
<gnomefreak> raymond_: not launching apps
<gnomefreak> i have to go into dash to launch apps
<raymond_> gnomefreak, hmm.. haven't run into that problem consistently.  Tried reinstalling unity?
<gnomefreak> raymond_: ill be back but im doing updates atm than try restarting
<mn2010> is anyone active currently?
<zekoZeko> somewhat.
<mn2010> well... its 4am EST... i dont expect many people to be active, even less... ~ but i have a issue with package updates from last night.
<zekoZeko> the world is round, you understand that, right? :)
<zekoZeko> it's not EST everywhere
<mn2010> Not actually sure what caused/is causing the issue. But it deffinitely was from the main repo. and it was last night... - Xorg is acting stupid with Specifically the Radeon/ATI driver
<zekoZeko> no idea there, sorry.
<zekoZeko> everyting still works for me, but I have one nvidia card and one intel.
<mn2010> Lmao, ofcourse Zeko... But i learn GMT -5 = -0 , Daytime is most active
<zekoZeko> are you using fglrx or the free driver?
<zekoZeko> try changing if it's possible.
<mn2010> Free. ABI 11 not supported yet
<mn2010> not to mention a issue with Kernel 3.x+ still with FGLRX
<zekoZeko> you'll have to wait for someone else then, I won't be much help with this.
<zekoZeko> good luck.
<mn2010> is there a changlog for xserver-xorg-common?
<zekoZeko> on your system it should be in /usr/share/doc/
<zekoZeko> but online too, just a sec
<mn2010> brb, need to try and ident
<zekoZeko> mn2010, http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xorg-server_1.13.0-0ubuntu1/changelog
<mn2010> zekoZeko: Thanks!
<mn2010> zekoZeko: more i think about it, it may be a Conf issue...
<BigWhale> Is quantal daily build broken at the moment? All I get is a question about video modes and that's it ...
<BigWhale> when trying to boot live image
<mn2010> now im really starting to wonder...
<BigWhale> ok, nomodeset seemed to help
<BigWhale> I can restore my grub now ... *bursts into tears of joy* :>
<mn2010> lol, grub or "Grub2"... -_-
<BigWhale> Grub2 :)
<BigWhale> ok, I guess I'm back...
<BigWhale> thanks :)
<raymond_> Upgrade finished.. and now.. everything with opengl crashes
<raymond_> I can't even run glxgears... coming from 12.04 -> 12.10
<raymond_> using open source ati drivers.
<Streamstormer> raymond_: report a bug
<raymond_> Streamstormer, will do.  I'm just going to try reinstalling libgl first
<raymond_> Streamstormer, back... got unity working
<raymond_> and glxgears too. :)
<zekoZeko> how?
<Streamstormer> raymond_: great :)
<raymond_> zekoZeko, a symlink.  The dri module I needed was in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri, but libgl didn't know to look there.  So I had to symlink the libraries in that folder to /usr/lib/dri
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jtaylor> hurray grub2 finally installed after 12 hours of moving stuff around on my disk :)
<jtaylor> note to self, partition your disk properly to begin with
<davi> Is Ubuntu quantal KDE desktop already usable, that is to say, stable?
<davi>   I ask because I am thinking about using that distribution as desktop, because it includes some tools which are not on Precise
<davi> Else I will go with Precise I use backports, manual compilation and so on
<BluesKaj> davi, is this for home use or work ?
<davi> I am going to give it a try. I have looked at the quantal tagged bugs at launchpad.net
<davi> Bluefoxicy, work
<davi> from home
<BluesKaj> davi, alpha and beta releases aren't recommended for work situations
<davi> I on Debian squeeze since 6 years ago. Previously I was on Debian sid
<davi> I know
<davi> I was thinking about get a freeze with stable KDE state
<davi> Well, I will go with Ubuntu precise and backport compile if needed some new tool
<davi> thanks
<BluesKaj> well ,12.04 is a good choice since i's also a LTS release
<davi> yes
<BluesKaj> 12.10 will be released officially in about 5-6 weeks
<BluesKaj> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<davi> cool, cool
<davi> 12.10 = quantal?
<davi> oops, I see
<BluesKaj> October 18th
<davi> So, I think it is more or less stable
<davi> Is there a ISO or similar to download and install?
<davi> Let me look myself
<BluesKaj> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/
<BluesKaj> davi,^
<davi> thanks. I was getting only the Precise one
<tsimpson> davi: if you just want the latest KDE (4.9.1), just grab it from ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<davi> tsimpson, Which one is included in the current Quantal?
<tsimpson> the same version, but it saves you having to upgrade the entire OS just to use a newer KDE version
<davi> ack
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, good suggestion ! :)
<davi> I am going to use the server ISO, because my CD is 700MB max.
<BluesKaj> davi, which releas are you on ?
<davi> I am burning Quantal sever ISO
<davi> I am on a Debian squeeze desktop (amd64)
<davi> later
<alex285> Gnome-Shell screencasting in Quantal with Ricotz PPA?
<aljosa> anybody knows when amd/ati drivers will be available? all i'm getting is that xorg-video-abi-11 is required for fglrx but not available
<BluesKaj> aljosa, the fglrx driver is available in the repos
<aljosa> BluesKaj: yes it is but it's not installable (for me) and i just did update/dist-upgrade. i thought that new fglrx release is required, fglrx is working for other users?
<BluesKaj> aljosa, i assume so , but don't know for sure
<trijntje> Hi all, after upgrading to Quantal I can no longer boot into windows. The partition is still present, but it does not show up in grub
<trijntje> I've already ran update-grub, but that didn't help
<BluesKaj> trijntje, sudo os-prober ' then run 'sudo update-grub , again
<trijntje> BluesKaj: thanks, that seems to have done the trick. Phew, that gave me a bit of a scare :P
<Wizard> Hi, could somebody press super+s?
<Wizard> Do you have ugly lol_i_learned_open_gl gray frame around desktop previews?
<user82> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.117ubuntu1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.0-5ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 5 kB, installed size 41 kB
<PvandeWyngaerde> hi, is it normal that i get a grub  in the last step when trying to install kubuntu 12.10 beta to an ssd ?
<penguin42> PvandeWyngaerde: What do you mean 'get a grub'?
<PvandeWyngaerde> i forgot error
<PvandeWyngaerde> a grub error
<penguin42> hmm, so no you shouldn't get an error (what ever it was)
<penguin42> did it actually boot or just stop at an error prompt ?
<PvandeWyngaerde> it doesn't boot afterwards
<PvandeWyngaerde> where can i find logfiles of the installation ?
<penguin42> ok, that shouldn't happen - the logs should be in /var/log/installer
<penguin42> PvandeWyngaerde: Other than having an SSD is there anything else about your machine?
<PvandeWyngaerde> its a dual socket opteron 248, brand new ssd
<PvandeWyngaerde> when booting again in live cd modus i see the partition and files
<PvandeWyngaerde> oh, and i used the toram option
<prodnix> hi all, can anyone enlighten me on the situation with fglrx on 12.10?
<penguin42> PvandeWyngaerde: 'toram' option?
<DrHalan> prodnix: doesnt work with current XServer yet
<DrHalan> hopefully it will work soon before the release
<PvandeWyngaerde> toram kernel option during boot,   first place my dvd installation medium completely in my 4 GiB ram,   then in runs faster
<prodnix> who's side is the fault on, amd or canon?
<penguin42> PvandeWyngaerde: Oh haven't seen that one - hmm where there any options during the boot?
<penguin42> prodnix: With a closed source driver you have to wait for the closed source provider to update
<PvandeWyngaerde> penguin42: well, its a well hidden option, not documented during boot, you have to know it
<PvandeWyngaerde> maybe its a papercut issue ?   but its for powerusers ?
<penguin42> PvandeWyngaerde: Were there any errors during the install?
<prodnix> ok, im not very confident with AMDs efforts so i wont hold my breath
<penguin42> prodnix: They normally manage it by release
<prodnix> whats release for quantal?
<penguin42> PvandeWyngaerde: Well is the grub problem you're getting related to that option or is it just a different screw up?
<prodnix> whens*
<penguin42> prodnix: October 18th apparently
<PvandeWyngaerde> penguin42: i'm checking, please hold
<prodnix> thank you
<PvandeWyngaerde> i can see files on the current ssd partition,    but /var/log/installer does not exist,  or was not copied to this partition, i might have to perform a new installation
<penguin42> PvandeWyngaerde: What was the state of the machine before you installed - was it an empty ssd? Is that the only disk?
<PvandeWyngaerde> yes, empty ssd (during first try, not during second),   only disk
<penguin42> hmm
<PvandeWyngaerde> i choose my own disk layout,  single partition full ssd /  ext4
<penguin42> how big is the disk?
<PvandeWyngaerde> in that screen i can choose the device for boot loader
<PvandeWyngaerde> 60 G  Model Number:       INTEL SSDSC2CT060A3
<penguin42> PvandeWyngaerde: Hmm that should work, please report a bug on it; I'd try with a separate /boot partition
<PvandeWyngaerde> boot loader i can choose /dev/sda and /dev/sda1
<penguin42> I'd go for sda
<banished> Hi, I want to do a bisect according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBisection but I don't know where to get the debnian/ folder
<bjsnider> apt-ge source linux-image
<PvandeWyngaerde> hmm, now i dont get that error,   must have been because i tried another workaround by putting grub on the disk first,   i saw the system now running update-grub
<PvandeWyngaerde> nothing about grub in installer log...
<PvandeWyngaerde> ok, it worked now
<PvandeWyngaerde> man, that ssd is fast
<PvandeWyngaerde> i guess the cause was that grub was not on the system
<wilee-nilee> PvandeWyngaerde, did you check how the ssd was being read, ie sda sdb and were you using a usb for install, sometimes these get switched.
<PvandeWyngaerde> only keyboard an mouse usb connected
<PvandeWyngaerde> sda for sure
<penguin42> PvandeWyngaerde: I wonder if it installed the grub on the ram disk it had created for it to be from ram?
<PvandeWyngaerde> i used toram again this time, and no conflicts now
<penguin42> hmm ho well
<lapion> when installing a newer quantal over a previously installed quantal the installer allways crashes upon trying to create the new user
<penguin42> please report that!
<lapion> it has been hapening consistantly
<lapion> the first time I reported it it happened to be with an older version, and thus it was discarded.
<lapion> I will check in a moment, it is a scratch system after all..
<lapion> busy reinstalling..
<lapion> I hope the instaler doesn't freeze this time..
<lapion> it crashed yet again, now it's gathering data
<lapion> penguin42, I reported it
<penguin42> good
<lapion> penguin42, do you want the bug number ?
<penguin42> sure
<lapion> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1051400
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1051400 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installing over old installation crashes installer" [Undecided,New]
<lapion> what ubottu said ;-P
<penguin42> lapion: You don't say at what stage it crashes or when you say crash what you see exactly?
<lapion> penguin42, during the installation slideshow at some point.. I am installing to see what the installer was busy doing..
<lapion> The installer says: creating user...
<lapion> a new window opens telling me that you(we) are sorry the installer crashed etc, etc..
<lapion> penguin42, g
<lapion> or should I add that to the bug report ?
<penguin42> lapion: Yeh just add to the bug report
<penguin42> (I think you might be able to edit the text)
<mchoaib> I have Kubuntu 12.10b1 installed and my Computer have an Nvidia 6200 video card (not onboard). I tried to install video drivers and always gave me the "activated but not in use". Anyone knows how to solve it? Sorry if not this way to ask...
<mchoaib> Hi, before all
<lapion> mchoaib, after installing the drivers and activating them you need to reboot.
<mchoaib> yes, of course
<lapion> penguin42, shall I post the one that just happened ?
<mchoaib> i did it
<mchoaib> but still not in use
<lapion> mchoaib, did you use the ubunutu instaaler? or did you get the driver from the vidia site ?
<mchoaib> ubuntu installer
<mchoaib> in fact i use the "Aditional Drivers" windows
<mchoaib> and use the nvidia-current, the one is 304.43
<mchoaib> i still have it activated but not in use
<lapion> are you using quantal ?
<mchoaib> yeap
<mchoaib> 12.10b1
<mchoaib> updated to today
<mchoaib> kernel 3.5.0-14-generic
<lapion> well either create a bug report, or wait for the next daily release.
<mchoaib> ok... one last question. Have the URL to send the bug report?
<zekoZeko> gee, now i'm the one with broken grub. I'll fix it tomorrow.
<zoktar> hmm qt applications dump me back to console all of a sudden, anyone know whats up?
<penguin42> all qt apps?
<zoktar> virtualbox and 2 other clients
<penguin42> do they output any diagnostics on the console you ran them from?
<zoktar> heh i forgot how to push xapps into into X from console accually
<zoktar> xhost + didnt seem to work
<penguin42> I mean a terminal rather than a real console
<zoktar> ah yes will do
<zoktar> http://pastebin.com/nZkAzPni
<zoktar> gonna try vbox now
<penguin42> hmm, never seen the resource temporarily unavailable on an X server
#ubuntu+1 2012-09-16
<zoktar> http://pastebin.com/zs4QeEKZ from X.log
<penguin42> shouldn't happen
<zoktar> learn by failing :P
<penguin42> yeh, please file a bug
<trism> zoktar: I notice an old bug but crashing at the same spot, bug 738526 , you don't happen to have xfs installed, do you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 738526 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "crash accessing font info with xfs in fontpath" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738526
<penguin42> hmm long running nasty buf
<penguin42> g
<zoktar> i will have a look
<zoktar> thanks !
<zoktar> is there any native app for bug reference? so you dont nessesairly have to have a web page to use it?
<raymond_> I couldn't really find an answer.. is there is anyway I can downgrade my X server in quantal?
<raymond_> (by searching the web) I just want to downgrade the X server (preferably without building from source) so that the legacy fglrx drivers will work with it.
<rainchick> Hi everyone. I can't get Font Viewer to work long enough for me to install a few TrueType fonts without crashing. Where are fonts stored in the filesystem? I'd much rather do this from a terminal.
<cowsquad> Does anyone knows how to activate the window spreader in ubuntu quetzal
<jbicha> cowsquad: try Super+W
<zekoZeko> hey everyone
<zekoZeko> grub trouble
<zekoZeko> i get to the grub rescue prompt and try to load the normal.mod, but it fails
<zekoZeko> although it's there
<zekoZeko> grub rescue> set
<zekoZeko> prefix=(hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub/
<zekoZeko> root=(hd0,msdos1)
<zekoZeko> when i ls $prefix/i386-pc/ i see the normal.mod
<zekoZeko> anyone alive? I'd really like to know if there's any way to boot from grub rescue other than with a rescue cd ot netboot
<zekoZeko> as i can't do either.
<ActionParsnip> hi guys, my close/min/max are on the right. Ubuntu tweak doesn't seem to make it switch, can anyone advise how to switch it back. Thanks
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ActionParsnip> yo
<penguin42> Mornin'
<BluesKaj> hey ActionParsnip, penguin42
<Guest20426> http://wklej.org/hash/316d3ac1011/txt/ - what's wrong?
<penguin42> Guest20426: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Beta1
<penguin42> Guest20426: See the note near the top of that; 12.04 sets update to only upgrade to next LTS by default
<ActionParsnip> Guest20426: you'll need to edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades    and set Prompt=normal
<Guest20426> thaks
<Guest20426> *thanks
<BluesKaj> just had an upgrade to kubuntu-desktop , that's a bit unusual
<penguin42> ?
<BluesKaj> usually there are associated packages
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Changelog shows it was a 'Refreshed dependencies'
<user82> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<user82> they really stick with wine 1.4 stable until 1.6?
<penguin42> I think there might be ppa's of latest-wine
<penguin42> user82: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa  there is a few day old wine1.5 package in there
<BluesKaj> penguin42, how does one configure the fonts in wine ...they're unreadable on my monitor unless I'm right up close
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I don't actually use wine, don't know
<BluesKaj> penguin42, ok ... I was curious about it again , hadn't used it in many yrs , but it was unreadable
<gnomefreak> am i the only one that doesnt have screensavers? does KDE screensavers work?
<user82> penguin42 true...but wine develops really fast i dont like the choice of sticking with 1.4
<gnomefreak> wish there weas a site that told you what win apps work in winethan maybe i might use it
<user82> gnomefreak http://appdb.winehq.org/
<user82> don't you know that site
<gnomefreak> no i didnt :(
 * gnomefreak goes and looks
<gnomefreak> you cant use warcraft on ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> mostly games
<penguin42> user82: It's hard to keep up with wine though, if you don't pick the release version which one do you decide to put into a release
<user82> yes sure...but wine is not "ready" in a way so you could just go the firefox way and update to every version
<user82> with most packages i understand they want a stable version...but the wine experience with a so called "stable" 1.4 is not any better than with the newest beta
<penguin42> user82: not quite, firefox still has intermediates, the Firefox 15 is still there release; now why Ubuntu doesn't have Wine 1.4.1 is a valid question
<user82> it has i think
<user82> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<penguin42> ah ok, so it is 1.4.1 - so that's what I'd expect
<Wizard> Yeah, and Europa Universalis stopped working around 1.3 :/
<hd1> i just apt-get dist-upgraded my quantal system, now it's stuck at the "grub restore>" prompt, any ideas?
<hd1> am i hosed and need to reinstall from scratch?
<hd1> or is there a way around this?
<BluesKaj> hd1, yes , use the livecd to reinstall grub
 * hd1 doesn't have a liveCD
<hd1> though i suppose i could make one
<hd1> the computer is a netbook, therefore no CDROM drive
<BluesKaj> hd1, it should work from the media/OS installer you used
<BluesKaj> usb stick ?
<hd1> i installed the system years ago
<BluesKaj> hd1, do you have separate/ and /home partitions ?
<hd1> nope
<penguin42> hmm - so on +1 how would I disable the guest login?
<BluesKaj> hd1, whatever media that works on your netbook you can use to rescue it ,  a usb stick with the OS installer will work
<hd1> BluesKaj: ok
<penguin42> well, unity is more stable than last week in a kvm guest - but it's now moving from warm jelly to cold jelly stability
<BluesKaj> then when the installer page comes up choose "Try Ubuntu", hd1 , do sudo fdisk -l ,  then sudo grub-install /dev/sdx , xbeing the name of the OS partition listed in fdisk , hd1
<hd1> ok, cool, BluesKaj
<zekoZeko> hello everyone. I'm having some grub trouble :) anyone willing to help?
<zekoZeko> basically, i can only boot to grub rescue mode
<zekoZeko> from which i can see the root/boot partition, but trying to load normal.mod fails
<zekoZeko> with no such file or some such error.
<jbicha> penguin42: try http://askubuntu.com/questions/62564/how-do-i-disable-the-guest-session
<zekoZeko> ls works and i can see all the grub modules in $prefix/i386-pc
<wilee-nilee> zekoZeko, this the only install or there other OS's
<zekoZeko> only install
<zekoZeko> happened yesterday when i updated to grub 2.0
<zekoZeko> and the first partition starts at sector 2048, not 63
<wilee-nilee> zekoZeko, from grub-legacy
<zekoZeko> no
<wilee-nilee> just a grub update?
<zekoZeko> updated to Q a few days ago and it worked well
<zekoZeko> yes
<zekoZeko> i was updating daily for a few days and it all went tits-up yesterday.
<wilee-nilee> zekoZeko, here are some reinstalls defaults to a live cd reload of the mbr the next is a chroot.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstall_from_the_LiveCD
<zekoZeko> yeah, i could do that
<zekoZeko> there's just a few little problems
<zekoZeko> i don't have a cd burner and an empty CD/DVD
<zekoZeko> and I can't boot from network, because i only have an USB keyboard and it doesn't work in BIOS, so I can't set the machine to boot from network
<wilee-nilee> zekoZeko, You have a usb thumb that is loadable?
<zekoZeko> not handy, but I can get it, that's what I was thinking about
<zekoZeko> the strange thing is
<zekoZeko> I can load another grub modul
<zekoZeko> module
<zekoZeko> what's it's name, just a sec
<zekoZeko> minicmd
<zekoZeko> with insmod (hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub/i386-pc/minicmd.mod
<zekoZeko> but not with
<zekoZeko> insmod minicmd
<zekoZeko> set shows
<zekoZeko> prefix=(hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub
<zekoZeko> root=hd0,msdos1
<wilee-nilee> I'm not familiar with that, I have the manual boot saved somewhere, but a live cd on a cd or a thumb is about your best tool you should always have.
<zekoZeko> OK, that's what I'll do then, thanks.
<zekoZeko> I usually carry a grub rescue thumb drive with me, but it seems I threw it out of the backpack when I was at home :)
<wilee-nilee> supergrub is another for booting in and fixing grub, I have a multiload usb with both of those and a handful of other tools.
<zekoZeko> don't know what happened though, I read here about problems for people that have the first partition starting at sector 63, but I cheched and on this machine it starts at 2048
<wilee-nilee> I doubt that is a problem honestly
<zekoZeko> there is another thing though
<zekoZeko> this drive is on a promise soft-raid IDE controller
<zekoZeko> and root id /dev/mappd/pdbsomething1
<zekoZeko> err
<zekoZeko> /dev/mapper/pdbsometing1
<zekoZeko> I think I've heard that new grub has some trouble with device mapper root partitions
<wilee-nilee> I know nothing on raid and grub, always mention anything unusual.
<penguin42> jbicha: Wow - there's no gui to turn it off; that's pretty amazing for something that a lot of people would want to do for security
<tsimpson> penguin42: the guest login is "jail-boxed", so it's not really much of a security issue
<penguin42> tsimpson: Experience tells me that every jail box that people have done like that is pretty much useless
<penguin42> tsimpson: It's an absolute no-no if you've got anything confidential on the box, especially if you're using full disk rather than home encryption
<kanliot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/989295
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 989295 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Unable to create bootable USB stick and install properly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kanliot> this bug is clearly misfiled  how can i 'fix' it
<kanliot> for one reason, there's no info about if it's precise or quantal
<Daekdroom> Of course there is.
<Daekdroom> DistroRelease: Ubuntu 12.04
<tsimpson> click the arrow on the left of "lubuntu-meta" and change the package
<kanliot> no idea what the problem is really
<kanliot> i don't want to guess
<genewitch> i was looking at system requirements for 12.10-beta1-server and it doesn't mention HDD space, what's the bare minimum needed?
<kanliot> i would guess 2 or 3
<kanliot> genewitch,
<genewitch> alright, good, anything more than that takes too long to set up on a mechanical HDD (as VHD)
#ubuntu+1 2013-09-09
<IamTrying> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6081763/  - I have a problem with USB devices, like now my devices are connected but lsusb shows nothing
<IamTrying> Is it possible to ignore using xhci_hcd and use UHCI_HCD ?
<IamTrying> xhci_hcd is causing all those problems as a result all usb devices get lost or behave abnormally.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Hallo, filed a bug, they wish to for me to test it against 13.10; is the current iso capable of a grub2 iso boot?
<wilee-nilee> ntzrmtthihu777, should be
<ntzrmtthihu777> wilee-nilee: sup man, lol. on another note, what kernel does it use?
<wilee-nilee> ntzrmtthihu777, Not 3.11 something I believe I'm in another os right now
<wilee-nilee> sure
<ntzrmtthihu777> kk, I've jumped ship for arch, but I figure I should follow up on this bug till the end for the sake of others.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Munchor> Hi everyone, is ubiquity broken? Flashed latest daily build, and Ubiquity on a terminal wont run
<Munchor> Plus, if I just Install Ubuntu as opposed to Try Ubuntu Without Installing, it will say there was a problem with the installer and loads the live desktop
<BluesKaj> Munchor, which image, beta1 ?
<Munchor> daily build
<Munchor> Since beta 1 has been released, I will assume it is post-beta1
<BluesKaj> yeah , one would assume
<Munchor> I would normally expect a Critical bug on Launchpads Ubiquity but since I cant find it, I am a bit to lost
<Munchor> I cant really install Ubuntu, I am stuck
<BluesKaj> Munchor, considered 13.04 ?
<Munchor> I need 13.10 since I am a developer of an Ubuntu-derived distro (elementary) and we are moving to 13.10 as a base
<BluesKaj> then a do-release-upgrade -d . that's what i did when ubiquity balked on previous Ubuntus
<BluesKaj> one has to completely upgrade 13.04 first of course , it's a bit long and ponderous , but it works
<Munchor> I have a 13.04 install
<Munchor> so all I have to do is go on my 13.04 install and run do-release-upgrade -d?
<Munchor> I thought Upgrading only worked after 13.10 had been released
<BluesKaj> like I said , upgrade/distupgrade your 13.04 install first
<Munchor> as in apt-get update, apt-get upgrade and apt-get distupgrade?
<BluesKaj> not if you use the -d in the string
<BluesKaj> -d for development
<BluesKaj> dist-upgrade
<Munchor> awesome, will reboot and get to it now, thanks for the help
<BluesKaj> np , let us know how it goes
<Zoiaguyver> Munchor: Does ubiquity just hang and do nothing from terminal?
<Munchor> exactly Zoiaguyver
<Munchor> I can't even C-c it, I have to open another shell and sudo killall ubiquity
<Munchor> On the September 8th build that is
<Munchor> Other elementary developers mentioned that it doesn't work if you Try Ubuntu Without Installing
<Zoiaguyver> Yeah there was a problem I had with one of them that i needed to disable the sso signon
<Zoiaguyver> They included the sso in the installer, but I'll see if i can find the command a sec, it was something like "ubiquity --sso-login" or something and that allowed me to atleast get it installed
<Munchor> I just logged in on the hard disk installer, but I guess it doesn't hurt to go back and try that
<Munchor> before I try the dist-upgrade method BluesKaj suggested
<Munchor> So I ran ubiquity  --help
<Munchor> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ubiquity --no-sso
<BluesKaj> by all means , if it will shorten the install time
<Munchor> and found that, and it just stays there
<Munchor> oh wait
<Munchor> it opened!
<Munchor> yeah this worked
<Zoiaguyver> thats the one!
<Munchor> oh interesting
<Munchor> Ubiquity now seems to detect my Ubuntu 13.04 and suggests upgrading it
<Munchor> Besides installing side-by-side and reinstalling
<Zoiaguyver> sorry was looking for the bug that i found about it, but as per usual I lost it >.>
<Munchor> I wonder if I should go with that, to avoid copying over my backup files
<Munchor> The general word is that upgrades arent clean, but messy
<Zoiaguyver> They can be very messy
<Zoiaguyver> I've tested it a few times with the Alphas and it seemed ok apart from some directories whining about not being empty
<Munchor> yeah I chose Reinstall for a clean install sake
<Munchor> Zoiaguyver: BluesKaj: despite Ubiquity issues, install went as smooth as possible (went for a haircut and came back and it was installed), everything seems to work
<Munchor> thank you
<BluesKaj> Munchor, good to hear :)
<BluesKaj> wonder what happened to users & groups in system settings on Kubuntu , don't see there , just the user manager , which has no "add to group" option
<Ian_Corne> Anyone know how to de-activate auto log in?
<Ian_Corne> unity still horribly broken for my used :(
<Ian_Corne> user*
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, dunno about ubuntu , but on kubuntu it's system settings>login screen>general tab
<Ian_Corne> Yeah I found an answer on askubuntu
<Ian_Corne> any Idea how to fix no launcher showing up when logging into ubuntu?
<Ian_Corne> (unity)
<Ian_Corne> maybe a clean install would be advisable..
<Ian_Corne> I'll first try unity8 :p
<Ian_Corne> nope :)
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, install lightdm?
<Ian_Corne> i got it :)
<Ian_Corne> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<Ian_Corne> now I'm running KDE and Unity at the same time :p
<Ian_Corne> the first command fixed it for me :)
<BluesKaj> your Kmenu in kubuntu must well populated :)
<Ian_Corne> I have no idea :p
<Ian_Corne> Just used kubuntu to get to something visual
<Ian_Corne> to have the browser open
<Ian_Corne> the lens pops up fast
<Ian_Corne> If I open more than one tab in chrome, it doesn't have the label anymore
<BluesKaj> not an ubuntu/unity fan , i can't take the visuals or the clunky desktop
<Ian_Corne> Hehe, I think the same about kde :)
<Ian_Corne> My gnome terminal kept shrinking to whatever size of text was displayed
 * BluesKaj shrugs, i don't mix n match
<Ian_Corne> oh, got two labels to show on chrome! :p
<johnjohn101> wishing the Mir developers good luck with everything going against them.
<_kas> could any one help with a video issue i am having after upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10?  I get an error after bootup that the system in running in low-graphics mode and it wont load a graphical login.  Intel HD 4000 video card.
<BluesKaj> desktop or laptop , _kas?
<_kas> laptop
<BluesKaj>   is it a dual gpu system?
<_kas> i am able to use a different TTY, login via text mode, and startx.  i think start unity with unity --replace
<_kas> BluesKaj, no
<bekks> _kas: You should not use startx.
<bekks> _kas: Instead, better use gdm, because startx will mess up permissions.
<ali1234> it's also very insecure
<_kas> bekks, OK.  is gdm or lightdm used in 13.10?
<bekks> _kas: lightdm
<_kas> bekks, before starting x directly I tried restart lightdm.  I get a black screen
<_kas> sudo reboot
<ali1234> don't use reboot, use shutdown -r now
<_kas> lightdm results in a black screen with a flashing white cursor
<bekks> Then check the logs. Reboot doesnt help.
<_kas> sorry if i missed any advice prior to my last msg.  I got dropped from IRC and had to join back in.
<pepee> hi. I want to report a couple bugs..
<pepee> I'm using an AMD laptop, and I'm unable to resume from suspend
<pepee> also, X crashes after closing glxgears (by pressing alt+f4)
<pepee> this is an hybrid ATI/ATI system, radeon HD 6755g2 (radeon HD 6520g + HD 6750M)
#ubuntu+1 2013-09-10
<imnichol> I'm having issues with audio stuttering, anyone know how to troubleshoot it?
<samalex> question, if I installed 13.10 RC is there an upgrade path to 13.10 when it's officially released?  or would i need to install from scratch?
<samalex> i'm  really eager to reinstall my laptop but i'd rather not go with 13.04 given 13.10 will be out next month
<wilee-nilee> samalex, updates bring you to the release
<samalex> wilee-nilee cool.
<nandersson> Hi, what are the plans as to what IM-manager to ship in Ubuntu with the move to Qt?
<nandersson> Will you stick to Pidgin in Ubuntu 14.10 for example, even though it is GTK+ based?
<DGJones> nandersson,  I thought the default messenger app was Empathy rather than Pidgin, has that changed with 13.10?
<nandersson> DGJones, I don't know. You are probably right.
<DGJones> I've always found that I had to install pidgin rather than it being installed by default
<nandersson> Empathy is also gtk+ so... What will the future look like in Ubuntu 14.10?
<nandersson> DGJones, Yes, you are right. Empathy is the default.
<ali1234> yeah pidgin hasn't been used for ages
<ali1234> it's still default in xubuntu though
<nandersson> What is the plan for IM in Ubuntu 14.10 then?
<nandersson> What powers IM in Ubuntu Phone?
<nandersson> Is there an IRC-channel for Ubuntu Phone?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> #ubuntu-touch
<nandersson> ali1234, thanks!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<nach0z> lies
<johnjohn101> morning
<SuperLag> Is there a way to block a device from mounting in Ubuntu when you plug it in? I'm getting nautilus oddities when I plug in my Nexus 4.
<SuperLag> I just want it to not show up at all.
<SuperLag> It's showing up, because I'm plugging it in to the USB charger cable
<SuperLag> charge cable that is
<trism> SuperLag: as an alternative you could disable mtp device in the nexus storage settings
<pepee> hi. are there solutions for switching/disabling/enabling GPUs in AMD/AMD hybrid systems?
<SuperLag> trism: excellent. Thank you.
<SuperLag> that did the trick
<BluesKaj> pepee, are the gpus ati ?
<pepee> both, yeah
<BluesKaj> bummer
<pepee> radeon HD 6755g2
<pepee> why? :/
<SuperLag> Second question... I've got a .desktop file created for my IDE, I can see it in the Unity Launcher, and start it from the command line, but it doesn't stay in the launcher when I close it, even though I've selected "Lock to Launcher". What gives?
<pepee> 6755g2 = 6520g (APU) + 6750M
<BluesKaj> pepee, if the gpus were nvidia then bumblebee would probly do the switching for you
<pepee> well, I asked in their channel. so far, no one has replied...
<pepee> I'm asking in #radeon too
<pepee> I tried using vgaswitcheroo... it worked, but I'm not sure xD
<BluesKaj> first time I've heard of dual ati gpus
<pepee> there have been systems like this since 2011
<BluesKaj> assuming in a laptop
<trism> SuperLag: it might not be matching correctly to the .desktop, you could try dragging the .desktop file to the launcher
<pepee> fglrx works just fine
<pepee> yeah
<pepee> laptop
<pepee> fglrx works just fine, but I want to use the FOSS driver
<pepee> no one seems to care too much about these systems ;_;
<pepee> is it normal that "/sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo" disappears after disabling the dGPU  (echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch)?
<SuperLag> UGH.
<SuperLag> NautilusDropbox is making nautilus crashy. :/
<SuperLag> and I don't know if that piece is required for Dropbox to work
<SuperLag> Are there any GUI file manager alternatives to nautilus that I could use temporarily?
<SuperLag> gentoo work, but it won't let me drag/drop the .desktop file to the launcher
<BluesKaj> SuperLag, in KDEv we just out the dropboxd scirpt file in autostart
<BluesKaj> out=put
<BluesKaj> no ned to fool with filemanagers
<nabil> im new to linux
<trism> SuperLag: it worked from pcmanfm when I just tried it
<nabil> how to send msg to all users command line ?
<pepee> BluesKaj, I have one of these laptops, hp dv6, llano: http://forum.notebookreview.com/hp-pavilion-notebooks/588705-hp-dv6z-amd-llano-6xxx-series-owners-lounge.html
<SuperLag> wtf
<SuperLag> I just dragged the .desktop file for IDEA onto the launcher
<SuperLag> from ~/.local/share/applications/
<SuperLag> and when I click on it, it puts *ANOTHER* IDEA icon on the launcher
<SuperLag> I'm confused :)
<SuperLag> BluesKaj: I'm not sure which is the actual startup script for Dropbox...
<nabil> ?
<nabil> ?
<SuperLag> !
<SuperLag> nabil: that might be a better question for #linux
<trism> SuperLag: yeah that's the problem it is not matching the window correctly
<BluesKaj> SuperLag, look for dropboxd in the ~/.dropbox file , (enable hidden files)
<SuperLag> BluesKaj: Okay. Read that dropboxd script. Does that mean the nautilus-dropbox package is just window dressing, and not necessary?
<pepee> nabil, use 'talk'
<trism> SuperLag: maybe something like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/36434/how-can-i-remove-duplicate-icons-for-launched-java-programs-in-the-launcher (though the answer is a bit old)
<SuperLag> trism: haha. It figures it's a reference to java programs. :)
<BluesKaj> SuperLag, not sure , nautlius must link to the dropbox site thru your browser
<SuperLag> Wow. Remove that dropbox package and nautilus is magically stable.
<pepee> btw, anyone wanting to use the radeon driver + vdpau (video decoding) will need the "libg3dvl-mesa" package, which is not in the repos...
<pepee> and also, it's possible enable dynamic power management from the kernel command line:  radeon.dpm=1
<tekonivel> argh Dash takes minutes to open, and alt-tab as well. How can i help to locate the problem? i has been like this for a week now (Saucy Salamander 13.10)
<tekonivel> whenever that happens, the whole Unity almost freezes, and the animation are like 1 frame per 30 seconds. Compiz takes 100% of a core
<wilee-nilee> tekonivel, Make a new user and see if this continues, without any info on what you may have done, alla tweaks if any.etc hard to diagnose.
<tekonivel> wilee-nilee: good idea to try a different user. I haen't made any changes, but let's take a look.... thanks
<tekonivel> wilee-nilee: yeah guest user get's the same lag in Unity Dash
<wilee-nilee> tekonivel, Hmm, strange, you can reset unity and compiz, might be worth a try. I see this bug a few days old as well. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1221837
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1221837 in unity (Ubuntu) "[13.10] Unity plugin makes Compiz unusable slow" [Undecided,Fix released]
<wilee-nilee> problem is the unity plugin in the dektop, lol
<wilee-nilee> desktop*
<tekonivel> wilee-nilee: yea i've done the reset, and i saw that entry on LP also (and have updated, of course), but no go :(
<LarsN> Is there any way to disable the mouse battery indicator?
<LarsN> I see there's a launchpad bug for Logitech mice showing 1% (or less) battery nearly constantly that's been patched, but hasn't flowed down to a release yet.
<LarsN> I'd be perfectly happy just to squash the alerts all together.
<tekonivel> wilee-nilee: ok i think pinned it down to a degree close enough: if i set the "Dash Blur" in ccsm/Ubuntu Unity Plugin/General from Active Blur (default) to No Blur, i'm all sorted
<tekonivel> now, heading to Launchpad to report it (if it's not there already)
<wilee-nilee> tekonivel, cool good job. ;)
<tekonivel> it's there already, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1223275
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1223275 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash need 36 seconds to bring up because of blur effect (100% CPU)" [Undecided,New]
<brainwash> notify-osd behaves differently, when changing volume every notification gets queued instead of instantly replaced by the new one
<brainwash> ^ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/1191565
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1191565 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "show OSD all skipped tracks, showing wrong thumbnails, repeating, very annoying" [High,Confirmed]
<IamTrying> I am using 13.04 / 64-bit with kernel 3.11 in a production release. I was surprised today with one issue, day and night i did test it worked but when i went to on site, got failed. I Am using one USB 2.0 Logitech camera C920 to capture video and audio and record it. While the stream is running if i take the USB cable out, the system get confused and never recognize it back even if i do $ reboot several times then i needed to power off and power on to
<IamTrying>  let it temporary work.
<IamTrying> It should have been solved if i had an option in Ubuntu 13.04 to split the kernel module of USB xhbc vs ehbc
<IamTrying> And it was so weired because of the USB device failure. I remotely cant SSH and system seems to be working but disallow SSH or Apache or any network access, unless i locally ctrl+alt+f1 , f2 and restart it. Very weired, whole day i faced it on site tomorrow i have fight again. Do not know what can i do now i already have latest kernel but no luck.
<pepee> what does the '(F)' mean in  http://pastebin.com/rXj8rrZa  ?
<pepee> (ubuntu 13.10 + -proposed)
<IamTrying> pepee, dont know, which kernel you are using?
<pepee> IamTrying, 3.11.0-6
<IamTrying> pepee, OK - do you have any special devices or so?
<pepee> special as in...?
<pepee> this is an AMD laptop (with dual graphics)
<IamTrying> pepee, does this error shows up while working on a regular desktop ? without connecting any external hardwares? or you have something customized like openbox, gnome openbox?
<IamTrying> OK - pepee which graphics card is it?
<pepee> IamTrying, sorry, that error comes from a crashed vgaswitcheroo
<IamTrying> pepee, could be a driver issue causing it, does liveCD works properly if you run for a while with only LiveCD?
<IamTrying> OK - pepee
<pepee> but I mean, what do the (F) means?
<IamTrying> pepee, i dont know, but i think its a driver getting failed with kernel or so
<IamTrying> pepee, if you run a LiveCD of Ubuntu 13.10 without modifications does this occure?
<pepee> "echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch"   <- throws that warning, and the 2nd card (discrete) "disappears"
<pepee> IamTrying, hmm, no idea, I don't have a livecd right now
<pepee> I gotta download and try it...
<pepee> although this isn't a "normal" system, I have a few other PPAs too
<IamTrying> pepee, give a try with LiveCD latest version and run it for  a while to understand the differences between LiveCD stability on your system VS your normal installation u did.
<pepee> but this is supposed to be a bug in the kernel, right?
<pepee> good thing it doesn't crash/hang, it's just a warning :P
<IamTrying> pepee, Not sure, cant say for sure. I would test it with first LiveCD to run for a while and see if it does any abnormal stuffs or not then
<pepee> IamTrying, OK, thanks
<IamTrying> NP
<trism> pepee: might relate to the tainted flags: 'F' if any module was force loaded by "insmod -f" and 'O' if an externally-built ("out-of-tree") module has been loaded
<trism> pepee: would make sense since the vbox one has OF
<pepee> but anyway, I'm not sure someone would want to use vgaswitcheroo from a LiveCD in an AMD/AMD hybrid system, hehe
<pepee> thanks trism
<IamTrying> Since kernel 3.2 till 3.11 i have this USB Xhbc serious issue with Ubuntu still the C920 USB camera is not fixed. I was expecting at-least 3.11 it should be fixed but still not, my system does very weired for USB controllers
<pepee> what does it do IamTrying ?
<IamTrying> pepee, well i have Ubuntu 13.04 with kernel 3.11 now for production use. 1) system use ID card reader usb device 2) system use Touch screen usb deviec 3) system use C920 usb camera  4) system use XLR microphone usb microphone for quality audio 5) RJ 45 interface a RTSP stream capture for scanning
<IamTrying> pepee, now when Ubuntu i use to capture or use those USB devices the system behave abnormally
<pepee> abnormally, how? only when you connect the camera? do you see any messages in dmesg?
<IamTrying> pepee, Abnormally means for example 1) when  i boot system it working fine no issue , lsusb shows all the devices 2) now i need to use the USB Camera so i start to capture it 3) the moment i start to capture the camera then after a while either i do not have camera stream or lsusb lost all usb devices
<IamTrying> 4) as a result i am unable to use any usb device unless i physically go on-site and shutdown the PC and power on
<IamTrying> 5) remotely doing software- reboot does not load the usb's
<pepee> are you sure you have enough power for the devices?
<IamTrying> 6) if i go back to old kernel then i have a Xhbc flooding crash.
<pepee> USB uses 5V and gives a max of 500mA (in some ports)
<IamTrying> pepee, yes all perfect, cause i have tested with Windows 7 to compare Ubuntu stability vs Windows 7 for same devices
<pepee> have you used a powered USB hub?
<pepee> ah
<IamTrying> pepee, same box i used Windows 7 and all devices worked fine for 1 week. Then i moved to Ubuntu on same box to simulate and test but Ubuntu is failing
<pepee> well, it could be linux mismanaging power...
<IamTrying> pepee, no USB hub , i use built in USB interfaces. My device is from Dell Alienware X51 R2
<IamTrying> pepee, last time i thought it was a BIOS problem, i also updated to latest BIOS A02 from Dell but still Ubuntu is not able to run the USB devices in stable way. But when i use same box with Windows 7 it works without any issue.
<pepee> what if you connect only the camera? do you have any link to the camera specs? particularly on power usage
<pepee> also, could be a bad driver, which AFAIK is managed by v4l2
<IamTrying> pepee, if  i have the Dell Alienware X51 R2  1) with no other usb devices connected (not even keyboard/ mouse , login via ssh) 2) and connect not even that camera but other usb devices i have same problem. 3) camera specs http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/hd-pro-webcam-c920
<pepee> ah k, so it's something related to the USB driver...
<IamTrying> pepee, that could be one thing i can give a try and see if it resolves or not. Cause i have this problem since kernel 3.2 till 3.11 i have tried one after one kernel, none of them seems to be stable for my case. Perhaps its only a problem not related to kernel?
<IamTrying> pepee, "pepee> also, could be a bad driver, which AFAIK is managed by v4l2" - how can i try this in my box which is having 13.04 and kernel 3.11 ?
<pepee> you said you have problems with other devices...
<pepee> I'd google the USB controller name and try if there are reported bug/fixes for it
<IamTrying> pepee, YES - its very weired issue. Same box i used Ubuntu LiveCD for 24 hours  and with LiveCD it does not happen
<pepee> run in a console:  lspci | grep -i usb
<IamTrying> pepee, i googled for the problem. UBuntu bug report it says that kernel 3.11.xx has fixed some ones problem. But it was not really the answer cause 3.11.x is ignoring the xhbc and shutting down all the usb controllers which is more worst issue now
<IamTrying> pepee, 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)
<IamTrying> pepee, 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)
<IamTrying> 00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)
<IamTrying> 3 Controllers
<pepee> have you tried switching options in the BIOS?
<pepee> do you have any options in the BIOS?
<IamTrying> pepee, Dell BIOS is very bad / EVIL. not have lot of options and also its latest GUI very lessoptions
<pepee> have you googled for modded bioses?
<IamTrying> pepee, Unfortunately in bios is no option i understand what you are trying to say, but alas i do not have for this boxes
<pepee> I'm using a modded HP one :P
<IamTrying> HP? OK
<pepee> this is a BIOS though, not UEFI system
<IamTrying> pepee, it could be that Dell and Ubuntu is not getting compatible for Alienware X51. Basically the PC gets shifted with Windows 7 and i always remove it and put Ubuntu on it for production release.
<IamTrying> pepee, starting from Graphics card to USB i have all strange / weired issues with Dell and Ubuntu. I used some Chinese PC's there Ubuntu works perfectly but with this Dell Alienware X51 UBuntu is like impossible to make stable/reliable
<IamTrying> pepee, if it was a driver issue. Why Ubuntu Live CD in same box works for 24 hour without any issue? And only does abnormal when Ubuntu gets installed in disk
<IamTrying> I dont understand this fact.
<pepee> IamTrying, is the system too new? is it USB3?
<IamTrying> pepee, All my systems are too new brand new just purchase and replace windows 7 to put Ubuntu. its USB3 yes
<pepee> just a guess... could be the options passed to the driver
<IamTrying> pepee, Alienware X51 from Dell often have new hardware or firmware changes. I weekly purchase new Alienware X51 and put Ubuntu on it, every installation of Ubuntu is nightmare for me.
<pepee> heh, my machine is 2 years old and it's still a nightmare to run things
<pepee> so yeah, linux is slooow...
<pepee> what I would try is to get the latest USB driver from intel, and build/install it by hand
<IamTrying> pepee, i use Alienware X51 because i get i7 cpu with 8 threads, 8GB ram, 2TB disk, hdmi/dvi/vga output for large screen displays and hd sound card for hd sound effects.
<pepee> or try the newest kernel from the -proposed repo
<pepee> or from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<IamTrying> pepee, using this but have same problem: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11-rc7-saucy/
<IamTrying> pepee, i have only one last remain to test which is: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11-saucy/
<pepee> rc7 is old, the latest one is 3.11.0-6 I think
<pepee> well, "old"
<IamTrying> OK - pepee (will it conflict with my licensed encoder/decoders such as H.264 and MPEG-4-AAC?
<pepee> hmm, no idea about that
<IamTrying> After lot of work made 3.11-rc7 compatible with my encoder/decoders. Its a nightmare thinking to move next kernel for me.
<IamTrying> OK - i will still try pepee , thank you
<pepee> yw IamTrying
<pepee> you could try copying the whole partition to another disk, and restoring it if things go wrong
<pepee> it's just a file ;)
<IamTrying> OK - pepee , yes i do have my own ISO file for static restore on crash or abnormal i made one customized CloneZilla of Ubuntu
<pepee> IamTrying, well, as I said, try using a powered USB hub for now...  that's the only workaround I would use
<IamTrying> OK - pepee , Would be a GREAT GREAT GREAT if it fix it. Let me share you how it is now.
<IamTrying> pepee, 1) this is the engine failing on site http://imgur.com/a/hW12f#0  2) this is the USB power switch i have in my lab will this work like you are saying? http://imgur.com/8UU6YE7
<graingert_> does anyone know why my touchpad edge scrolling is disabled
<graingert_> and I only have /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/config_migration_needed == False in my gconf
<IamTrying> graingert_, which touchpad model? I use Elo Touch screen works perfect, using export DISPLAY=:0.0 && xinput set-prop "Elo TouchSystems, Inc. Elo TouchSystems 2700 IntelliTouch(r) USB Touchmonitor Interface" --type=int --format=8 "Evdev Axis Inversion" 1, 0 ; export DISPLAY=:0.0 && xinput set-int-prop "Elo TouchSystems, Inc. Elo TouchSystems 2700 IntelliTouch(r) USB Touchmonitor Interface" "Evdev Axis Calibration" 32 0 9000 4095 -10
<graingert_> uh?
<graingert_> set prop?
<graingert_> that sound magic
<pepee> IamTrying, any supported hub should do it, but I would do some googling ("research") and see which ones work better
<graingert_> IamTrying: I'm using Section "Device"
<graingert_> 	Identifier	"Default Device"
<graingert_> 	Option	"NoLogo"	"True"
<graingert_> EndSection
<graingert_> in my xorg.conf
<IamTrying> graingert_, i think you can do it with xinput, i have not done scrolling but xinput checkout works great for me.
<IamTrying> pepee, Thank you will test
<graingert_> IamTrying: I can do it like that
<graingert_> but that's wrong
<graingert_> it should just work, it's a bug
<IamTrying> graingert_, 1) i have two screen HDMI for 77" and VGA for 1024x768 2) then i place my application on VGA as i do this export DISPLAY=:0.0 && wmctrl -i -r $a -e 0,1280,0,1024,768 and then  3) i work on the 1024x768 for all xinput touch
<graingert_> uhh
<graingert_> what
<graingert_> that's so broken
<graingert_> don't do that
<graingert_> just use your desktop.xml
<graingert_> IamTrying: ^
<graingert_> you shouldn't need to mess with exports
<IamTrying> OK - graingert_ , what i was doing just works with any Large Screens i had lot of problems working with small screen and then going to 77" or larger screens
<IamTrying> Then that xinput was most reliable for me
<graingert_> yeah hence why I want to touchpads working for all users without clever hacks
<graingert_> also how will that work with Wayland?
<graingert_> or Mir
<IamTrying> graingert_, what exactly are the model names? and what you want to do whats your goal?
<graingert_> I want my touchpad to work
<graingert_> from when I install ubuntu
<graingert_> without me having to do anything other than a sudo apt-get upgrade
<graingert_> unless of course something I messed with caused my settings not to migrate
<IamTrying> graingert_, does this troll helps? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6090114/
<IamTrying> graingert_, xinput list does your touchpad shows?
<graingert_> I can enable scrolling with synclient
<graingert_> obviously
<graingert_> but that's the wrong way to do it
<IamTrying> graingert_, its the only way it works for me, i have tried other way but failed
<IamTrying> graingert_, when it comes to play with largest screens i had nightmares
<graingert_> :(
<IamTrying> pepee, It looks promising powered usb switch. I have done several crash test and still seems reliable not breaking the usb controllers to be failing yet
<pepee> good IamTrying
<pepee> brb
<graingert_> found the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/1176389
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1176389 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Vertical scrolling disabled by default" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu+1 2013-09-11
<electricprism> is there a way to remove the "dash panel" on my second monitor?
<caf4926> I can't seem to see the latest beta1 .iso
<caf4926> does anyone have a URL for Saucy beta 1
<IamTrying> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/motherboards/desktop-motherboards/desktop-kit-dccp847dye.html - Why Ubuntu 13.04 is with LiveCD showing all installed but after boot it says "A bootable device has not been detected, please refer to the product guide at http://support.intel.... " same micro pc was installed with windows 7
<IamTrying> Intel® Celeron™ 847 (soldered down)
<IamTrying> Intel DCCP847DYE - Ubuntu 13.04 is not getting installed permanently but whole liveCD shows installed.
<rostam> Hi what is alternate Ubuntu CD? is this a different than for example Ubuntu server? thx
<wilee-nilee> rostam, The alternative is now the mini since 12.10 and 13,10 does not have one yet.
<wilee-nilee> the mini is a net install
<wilee-nilee> I believe though that the mini is called the alternative now
<rostam> wilee-nilee, thx
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<IamTrying> Intel DCCP847DYE - Ubuntu 12.04 64/bit is installed using CD-ROM, but  when i installed Ubuntu 13.04 using USB stick installation was success but was not booting. Is this a installation Media issue ?
<IamTrying> Then i would like to test by burning the liveCD of Ubuntu 13.04 to CD-rom
<bazhang> IamTrying, is this related to 13.10?
<IamTrying> bazhang, YES - i am also testing 13.04 + 13.10
<IamTrying> bazhang, comparing the stability specially
<bazhang> IamTrying, I see no mention of that in your questions at all
<bazhang> IamTrying, the full release is stable, the beta is still beta
<bazhang> ie not stable by definition
<IamTrying> bazhang, I have 2 of Intel DCCP847DYE . 1 i am installing 13.04 and another 13.10 but all 13.x failed while installing using USB Stick. But 12.04 was installed on both while using CD-ROM media
<IamTrying> bazhang, i have my own devices like many USB hardware, they do not work well with previous kernels so i am testing them all to see how stable they are.
<bazhang> IamTrying, the iso size is larger than a cd, how are you fitting that on
<IamTrying> bazhang, DVD
<IamTrying> Intel DCCP847DYE - with CD/DVD or USB stick after installation it fails to boot. But same mini PC with Ubuntu 12.04 get installed and boot perfectly. Whats wrong?
<IamTrying> 13.04 and 13.10 is failing still - so something is not right there, where 12.04, i installed 3 time and worked fine.
<ikonia> I think you need to explain what you mean by failing
<ikonia> what's going wrong ?
<ikonia> as saying "failing" gives no direction to look at
<IamTrying> ikonia, 1) 13.04 and 13.10 is burned in CD/DVD rom and USB Stick + 12.04 is burned in CD/DVD rom and usb stick 2) i bought 3 x Intel DCCP847DYE 3) now tried to install 13.x, it was installed showing to restart 4) after restarting it does not boot to Ubuntu but showing no media found by pressing boot menu of bios when i select disk it does not find any disk
<IamTrying> ikonia, but same PC when i installed same way 12.04 and rebooted simply it started to boot in Ubuntu.
<ikonia> IamTrying: how many hard disks are in your machine ?
<IamTrying> ikonia, One 32GB
<IamTrying> ikonia, while installing 13.x it does not get stuck anywhere, install goes smoothly but after reboot there is no Ubuntu found  in the system, its the problem compared to 12.x and 13.x for this Intel board.
<ikonia> IamTrying: when you say "does not find any disk" from the bios, can you please clarify that
<IamTrying> timeout - i have to leave for a meeting, and test in the evening. thank you ikonia
<IamTrying> ikonia, its like when you have no disk physically your bios shows black screen saying "insert media device to boot"
<ikonia> IamTrying: that is incorrect
<ikonia> IamTrying: that does not mean it can't see a disk, that means it can't boot that disk so asks you to insert a valid boot media
<IamTrying> ikonia, i know you are not getting me. i will take a picture and share later thank you
<ikonia> it's fine, I don't need a picture
<ikonia> I'm pretty sure this can be resolved, or a correct bug logged to get a simple fix in
<IamTrying> ikonia, right insert a valid boot media something like that was saying.
<ikonia> IamTrying: that normally means there is no boot loader on the disk
<IamTrying> ikonia, it was not showing while 12.x installed went all smoothly.
<IamTrying> ikonia, OK so the iso to media was corrupted
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I did not say that
<ikonia> IamTrying: let me know when you are back/have time and I'm pretty sure this can be worked through
<IamTrying> OK - ikonia, thank you so much.
<peter0911> any help on current issue with login on saucy
<ikonia> with such a detailed description.....no
<peter0911> hi - new on irc, stumbling around a bit. I am getting to the login screen but just see a white ubuntu logo.
<peter0911> The drum roll happens and I can get to a terminal with control-alt-F2
<eagles0513875> hey guys im getting an instant crash of eclipse when launching here is the error log
<peter0911>  /boot/
<peter0911> any help here?
<eagles0513875> here is the error log guys any help would be greatly appreciated http://pastebin.com/nynj1gij
<peter0911> quit
<peter0911> can anyone help - I have a login problem this morning - only getting a white ubuntu logo on the login screen. Get a drumroll and can get a terminal with cntrl-alt-f2.
<eagles0513875> peter0911: sadly its very quiet in here
<eagles0513875> im having a java issue which seems to be rather nasty
<peter0911> yes - my first time here - is it normally this quiet?
<eagles0513875> peter0911: its still early in some places it will pick up as teh afternoon rolls in
<eagles0513875> you just have to be patient
<peter0911> ahh - ok - going to have to survive without a gui for a while longer
<eagles0513875> peter0911: what exactly is the issue
<peter0911> when I boot all goes ok, but the login screen does not show available users and a password entry box - it just shows a white Ubuntu logo. I suspect the rest of the system is OK, just I cannot login.
<eagles0513875> peter0911: you tried booting with a different kernel
<ikonia> peter0911: can you take a screen shot of this
<ikonia> eagles0513875: why would a kernel matter ?
<ikonia> eagles0513875: how does the kernel interact/setup the login screen ?
<ikonia> hello ?
<peter0911> Not tried a screen shot - it is simple - the orange boot background - with a white ubuntu logo in the center. The drumroll finishes, the ubuntu boot animation has gone, so I think the system is to all intents up.
<ikonia> am I missing something, something why are you suggesting a different kernel
<ikonia> peter0911: what install image did you use, can you share it and I'll test it on a machine here ?
<peter0911> this was from the latest updates of today, been running for a couple of weeks with everything working OK
<ikonia> ok, so you're using current, and it was working before todays updates ?
<peter0911> yes
<ikonia> eagles0513875: am I missing something, is there something with the kernel ?
<ikonia> peter0911: ok, lets take a look
<eagles0513875> ikonia: and there were updates to the kernel headers i noticed so if he tries a previous kernel version wouldnt that potentially fix the issue
<ikonia> what ???
<ikonia> updates to the kernel headers ???
<ikonia> what has that got to do with his login manager or even the running kernel ?
<ikonia> or am I missing something ?
<eagles0513875> that is why im just going ot shut up
<ikonia> eagles0513875: was there any reason you suggested this (eg: something you saw/new) or was it just random ?
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i have had issues during boot up where the login screen fails to load sometimes after installing new updates
<eagles0513875> reverting to a previous kernel somtimes for me had resolved the issue
<ikonia> is there any reason you suggested this, eg: any actual real reason
<ikonia> eg: is there something I'm missing on why this may work ?
<eagles0513875> only past experience but ill just shut up now and go about my business
<ikonia> eagles0513875: if there is reason behind it - go for it
<ikonia> eagles0513875: I'm just confused at why you think kernel headers would change anything, or why changing the kenrel would change a login display
<ikonia> peter0911: did you upgrade from a 13.04 box, or an install of 13.10
<peter0911> it was an upgrade from 13.04
<ikonia> peter0911: ok,
<peter0911> note that I am on the box at the moment - it seems ok - just no gui login available.
<ikonia> peter0911: how are you using it currently ?
<peter0911> At the non-login screen I can get to a terminal using cntrl-alt-f2
<ikonia> peter0911: out of interest, what video card are you using ?
<peter0911> radeon#
<peter0911> not sure the exact flavour
<ikonia> peter0911: have you considerd, for a test, forcing use of the "vesa" xorg module, it will cripple your performance, but it will use a failsafe xorg mode to see if the login screen renderes correctly ?
<peter0911> Radeon 4530
<peter0911> ok - will do that now - thinks, how do I get to recovery these days, holding shift does not work.
<ikonia> just hange the xorg driver to "vesa"
<ikonia> "change"
<eagles0513875> peter0911: runlevel 1 if im not mistake unless they changed it to where the recovery console doesnt pop up
<peter0911> sorry - what do I do during boot ... did not understand you - how would I make it run level 1
<ikonia> you don't want single user mode
<ikonia> you just want to change the xorg driver to vesa
<eagles0513875> ikonia: isnt that what the recovery console is?
<ikonia> he doesn't want the recover console
<ikonia> he wants to change the xorg module to vesa
<peter0911> There is no Xorg.conf defined
<ikonia> make one
<peter0911> well just out of interest - how do I get to the recovery console - it used to be 'hold down the shift key' :-)
<eagles0513875> was wondering about that myself yesterday actually peter0911
<ikonia> not aware that its changed, worth checking though
<peter0911> ok - there is an xorg.conf.failsafe - which uses the vesa driver - I'll go off line and try that.
<peter0911> back - no success
<peter0911> same issue
<peter0911> just to summarize, after an update this morning I boot to a login screen which contains just a white ubuntu logo, no login boxes etc. The system appears to be running OK. I hear the login drumroll etc, and can use a termain through cntrl-alt-f2
<eagles0513875> ikonia: this sounds like something is up with gdm no?
<peter0911> Hi, now back in after a login problem. It appears to be a driver issue. I can get in by booting strainght through from recovery mode. However I am not using the correct driver.
<peter0911> currently have the vesa driver
<peter0911> How to get the Radeon driver back up and running?
<unknown__> If i upgrade from 12.10 my skype 12.04 will still work?
<unknown__> from 12.10 to 13.10 ***
<Yu-Yu> Hi! Does anyone use a2dp headset with Ubuntu 13.XX successfully?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Yu-Yu> Hi there.
<Ari-Yang> I have a question... will ubuntu 13.10 be using Mesa 9.2? (from git) so people can utilize UVD?
<Ari-Yang> if it won't, what version will it be using?
<rostam> HI is the toolchain version has changed from LTS 12.04 to LTS 12.03 update 3?thx
<Yu-Yu> This channel is getting much more questions that people can answer.
 * yofel off to work, bbl
<yofel> nvm that
<SuperLag> Can you still do Natural Scrolling with a mouse in 13.10? If so, how do you enable it?
<SuperLag> BluesKaj: figured out what you meant with putting dropboxd in the startup apps. Much better. *sigh*
<SuperLag> haha, just read Yu-Yu's earlier comment about the channel getting more questions than people can answer :)
<unknown_1> Can i download skype on ubuntu 13.10?
<genii> !info skype saucy
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in saucy
<genii> Lies. It's in the partner repository, and yes, it installs
 * SuperLag has Skype on Saucy
<SuperLag> works great
<fak3r> I'm running saucy x86_64, how can I install ia32-sun-java6-bin (or any 32-bit java)
<fak3r> (was cut off...) how can I install a 32-bit java on saucy? Don't see it in any repo
<yofel> fak3r: you can install openjdk-7-jre:i386
<fak3r> yofel: thanks, don't see that in the repos though, so just find it and dnld it manually, then set JAVA_HOME in a script?
<yofel> fak3r: it is in the repos
<yofel> you can install any 32bit package by appending ':i386' to the package name
<yofel> (as long as multiarch is enabled)
<fak3r> ah, so I install multiarch-support, then I can install the java with :i386 to get a 32 bit version.
<fak3r> awesome, thanks
<Doomhammer> does an unstable livecd exist with kernel 3.10 or later and bcache support?
<genii> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Doomhammer> genii, thanks! i'll take a look at it and see if it has what I need :)
<unknown101> How can i install skype on ubuntu 13.04?
<IdleOne> !skype
<IdleOne> hmm
<genii> known101: Add the partner repositories, then it becomes available to install from Software Centre
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<IdleOne> there it is
 * genii feeds IdleOne cookies
<IdleOne> chocolate chip?
<genii> Sorry, all i have is oatmeal!
<pepee> I get this error when pressing the "suspend" button in the logout menu in lubuntu 13.10: gdbus.error:org.freedesktop.dbus.error.serviceunknown: the name org.freedesktop.systemd1 was not provided by any .service file
<brainwash> pepee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-session/+bug/1221809
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1221809 in xfce4-session (Ubuntu) "systemd-shim removal causes restart to logout" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brainwash> the package "systemd-shim" is missing on your system, right?
<johnjohn101> 5 more weeks until 13.10 is out. getting close, i can't wait
<pepee> thanks brainwash
<pepee> yeah, it was missing
<brainwash> you should add a comment to the bug report
<brainwash> there's another bug report I actually didn't check yet
<brainwash> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd-shim/+bug/1196752
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1196752 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu) "Suspend only works once when using upower with logind -- s-shim needs to call /lib/systemd/system-sleep/*" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pepee> brainwash, gotta test it... sadly, suspend gives me a black screen, so I gotta close everything before doing it :/
<pepee> brb
<fak3r> what is the best Evernote (compatible) client for Ubuntu?
<SuperLag> fak3r: logging in to the web interface
<fak3r> SuperLag: yep, that's what I'm doing currently, it lacks the polish of the native OS X app
<SuperLag> Has it been officially decided if Ubuntu is going to a rolling release model, or not? or is it still up in the air?
<SuperLag> fak3r: I wish they'd make a native client, for Ubuntu/Debian, at least.
<SuperLag> fak3r: I understand they may not have the resources/demand to do it for every distro... but it sure would be nice if they did it for the one that'd get the most traction :)
<amblin> anyone know if ubuntuone nautilus integration being missing in saucy is a known issue?
<wilee-nilee> amblin, It's not a release yet.
<amblin> understand that, wondering if it's a known bug or feature lacking or something local to me
<pepee> yeah brainwash , that fixed it, thanks
<pepee> brainwash, could this be related?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1195256
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1196752 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1195256 Suspend only works once when using upower with logind -- s-shim needs to call /lib/systemd/system-sleep/*" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<IcemanV9> just installed Beta 1 ... chromium opened without address bar! i've searched the google for answers. ctrl+L does not bring up the address bar. is there another shortcut to bring the address bar back?
<pepee> err, I didn't see the duplicate tag..
<brainwash> pepee: yes, it's a duplicate
<brainwash> so the question is, why doesn't the package "systemd-shim" get installed when upgrading to 13.10?
<brainwash> why is the dependency missing
<brainwash> looks like this issue isn't getting the needed attention
<brainwash> IcemanV9: this bug was introduced with the upgrade to version 29 just few days ago
<pepee> was that package needed in 13.04?
<IcemanV9> any shortcut command to bring it back?
<IcemanV9> yep. confirmed. Chromium 29.0.1547.65 Ubuntu 13.10
<brainwash> pepee: no, it's related to the switch from consolekit to systemd/logind in 13.10
<brainwash> IcemanV9: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1223251
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1223251 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "recent saucy update lost its chrome" [High,In progress]
<IcemanV9> thx, brainwash. you beat me to it. i see it as i should have check launchpad, too.
<brainwash> yes, always worth checking launchpad :)
<pepee> ok, so I found yet another bug :P
<pepee> <pepee> systemd-udevd[3901]: failed to execute '/lib/udev/udev-acl' '/lib/udev/udev-acl --action=change --device=/dev/dri/card0': No such file or directory
<pepee> that after resuming from suspend-to-RAM
<pepee> '/lib/udev/udev-acl' doesn't exist anymore...
<binaryhermit> I don't think *buntu has udev anymore...
<binaryhermit> !info udev saucy
<ubottu> udev (source: systemd): /dev/ and hotplug management daemon. In component main, is required. Version 204-0ubuntu11 (saucy), package size 1017 kB, installed size 5090 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<binaryhermit> ok, ignore me, I'm an idiot
<pepee> binaryhermit, anyway, what should I use instead of it?
 * binaryhermit isn't sure
<pepee> well, I've been upgrading this system since... 11.something or 10.something I think
<pepee> so I'm not sure about anything anymore :P
<Ari-Yang> I have a question... will ubuntu 13.10 be using Mesa 9.2? (from git) so people can utilize UVD?
#ubuntu+1 2013-09-12
<SuperLag> Has it been officially decided if Ubuntu is going to a rolling release model, or not? or is it still up in the air?
<IamTrying> When i use $ speaker-test  HDMI screen is working with audio, i can hear the sound. but when gst-launch-0.10 -v autoaudiosrc wave=7 ! alsasink device=default or pulsesink  is used nosound why?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<SuperLag> No comment on my rolling release question? :/
<SuperLag> If $APP crashes, I'm a good beta user and submit bug reports. That said, is there a way to get the authentication part of bug submissing to "stick" so I don't have to keep entering my password at every step of the process?
<Daekdroom> update-manager finally didn't crash for me when I attempt to go 13.10.
<wilee-nilee> Daekdroom, update manager should not be showing you an upgrade to a development.
<genii> Yay?
<genii> wilee-nilee: If I recall, there's a bug about that somewhere
<wilee-nilee> must be
<Daekdroom> wilee-nilee, not even if I use '-d'?
<wilee-nilee> Daekdroom, Thats not the update manager
<Daekdroom> The command I used definitely says 'update-manager -d', though
<Daekdroom> How am I supposed to know that became an alias?
<Daekdroom> (or was deprecated or whatever)
<wilee-nilee> Daekdroom, That works, I never start it from the cli, I never use it really.
<wilee-nilee> nor upgrade either
<rohan> any idea what kubuntu 13.10 is going to use as the powerdevil backend? pm-utils has been unmaintained for a while now.
#ubuntu+1 2013-09-13
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<EvilRoey> hello all
<EvilRoey> I want to hack on Konsole in the KDE 4.11 branch; what are the names of the KDE devel packages I need to install?
<EvilRoey> oh hey genii
 * genii sips his coffee and ponders where the less evil Roey went
<EvilRoey> I choked him back to full-on Evil
<genii> :D
<EvilRoey> like at the end of Superman!
<EvilRoey> but the opposite
<EvilRoey> :D
<unknown101> how can i patch my gaming keyboard so its compatible with ubuntu?
<johnjohn101> 5 more weeks!!
<dupondje> Somebody with Audacious installed ?
<pepee> so, if you find a bug in some driver, and there already is a patch for it, can it be applied to the current kernel, and how?
<genii> pepee: Maybe look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DKMS
<pepee> thanks
<pepee> genii, but also, should I report it?
<pepee> this is it btw:  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=43829
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 43829 in DRM/Radeon "Resuming my AMD A4-3300 based laptop leaves the screen black" [Normal,New]
<genii> pepee: I'm pretty sure it's already been reported as https://bugs.launchpad.net/fglrx/+bug/958279
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 958279 in fglrx "FGLRX DPMS support totally broken, fails to wake up the monitor after putting it to sleep." [High,Confirmed]
<pepee> genii, this is the FOSS driver
<pepee> which, btw, has impoved a lot
<brainwash> A LOT
<genii> pepee: Looks like a similar bug filed against xserver-xorg-driver-ati ... is this radeon or ati driver?
<pepee> radeon
<pepee> brainwash, alot
<brainwash> it's finally usable
<pepee> and we have VDPAU
<brainwash> powermanaging-wise
<brainwash> yes, vdpau support
<brainwash> just awesome
<pepee> I wish 3.12 was out already...
<brainwash> and it's only 2013
<pepee> heh
<johnjohn101> everything will get better with Mir, don't worry
<brainwash> more improvements in 3.12?
<pepee> better hardware support, bugfixes
<Daekdroom> Do we have vdpau support?
<Daekdroom> I don't. Atleast not out of the box, and I can't find any package with it.
<johnjohn101> is this the opensource driver or the closed source driver you're talking about?
<brainwash> open source one
<brainwash> radeon
<pepee> Daekdroom, you need kernel 3.11 + some other packages
<pepee> one package is missing...
<Daekdroom> pepee, I know. Those 'some other packages' aren't in saucy repos.
<pepee> this one is in oibaf's repo
<brainwash> the uvd firmaware should be included in linux-firmware, or?
<pepee> libg3dvl-mesa
<Daekdroom> brainwash, we're lacking the VDPAU driver itself, I think.
<pepee> also, yeah, you need the firmware files
<brainwash> dpkg -L linux-firmware | grep -i uvd
<Daekdroom> the linux-firmware should be in sync with Debian so I think that part is ok.
<brainwash> yes
<dupondje> I wish my crappy cursor got fixed once :(
<dupondje> its like a hell really when playing music in audacious
#ubuntu+1 2013-09-14
<Tronic> The Gnome Shell version currently in 13.10 sometimes loses focus when new windows are created.
<Tronic> Nothing (neither the old or the new window) gets focused and all keyboard shortcuts (including Logo and Alt+Tab) stop functioning.
<Tronic> This seems random, focus is not always lost, only very often.
<Tronic> A mouse click is required to focus some window, to restore keyboard functionality.
<Tronic> Additionally, screen lock now seems to switch off HDMI signal (with Nvidia drivers), causing music playback to stop. I'm not sure when this started but it must've been quite recently.
<Tronic> I suppose that this is some cool new power saving feature but since I use HDMI to listen to music at night, it doesn't quite work as intended.
<pepee> great, I just broke my system, kind of...
<pepee> radeon.ko won't load, unless I run  insmod radeon.ko  manually  :/
<pepee> I wanted to patch it, so I rebuilt the whole kernel package. well, it worked, but I got yet more problems
<m113t> Hi there - I have an issue where the boot loading screen is in text and no longer has graphics?
<pepee> a .ko file was copied to two different folders under /lib/modules/`uname -r`/   ...  ;_;
<roberth1990> hello
<roberth1990> when I try to boot *ubuntu 13.10 install medium on my comp, I always just get into busybox...
<roberth1990> its an uefi system
<wilee-nilee> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wilee-nilee> not sure if you have seen this wiki
<roberth1990> havent seen it, but all that which is said there is taken care of
<roberth1990> I installed *ubuntu 13.04 without any problem on the system
<wilee-nilee> roberth1990, You checked the sum of the iso, there are dailies, I would try them as they come out you can zsync them.
<roberth1990> md5sum is correct
<roberth1990> tried rewriting to the usb stick over and over again, using different methods, cleaning the partition table
<roberth1990> well
<roberth1990> still the same result after reseting partition table on the usb drive I am using
<roberth1990> but...
<roberth1990> now I notice some graphical corruption over the black screen before going into busybox
<roberth1990> and the prompt in busybox is (initramfs)
<roberth1990> arghhh
<roberth1990> is there any images of 13.10 where there is only the core system of ubuntu and textbased installer?
<yofel> the server image uses d-i (and the mini.iso - i.e. netinst)
<roberth1990> d-i?
<yofel> debian-installer (i.e. the text UI)
<roberth1990> ah k
<roberth1990> trying it now... brb...
<IamTrying> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6105007/  - I have this problem with kernel 3.11.x
<IamTrying> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6105007/ - My Logitech camera C920 is a security camera runs for 24/7, Why Ubuntu disconnect the camera automatically ? and system crash
<IamTrying> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams - Where is Ubuntu 13.x 100% stable usb camera lists?
<IamTrying> This is very annoying with Ubuntu i have not a single camera in USB getting stable , causing crash of my system.
<IamTrying> Ubuntu should at-least recommend one camera for UBuntu 13.x which really works 24/7  projects. Not like just capture once and assume it works for long run.
<IamTrying> Logitech C920 was good camera, but its never working for 24/7 capturing project with Ubuntu 13.x
<electricprism> How do I add a resolution to unity-system-compistor?
<electricprism> does mir have a config file i need to edit or do i need to issue a command?
<electricprism> It only detects up to 1024x768 and I need 1280x1024
<electricprism> no one :(
<IamTrying> When a camera is available.
<bekks> hmm?
<IamTrying> Is it friendly for UBuntu to read the capture and disconnect the capture or is it more friendly for UBuntu to capture on boot and stop capture when power off?
<IamTrying> I bought 30 USB cameras from different vendors, to test Ubuntu 13.x which one he fails and why.
<penguin42> IamTrying: Wow nice!
<IamTrying> Can anyone please advise what is Ubuntu friendly approach ?
<penguin42> IamTrying: What do you mean by 'Ubuntu friendly approach'
<IamTrying> penguin42, I want to make this version stable, getting very upset 2 year it failed. Now that we have kernel 3.11 it has to be stable
<penguin42> IamTrying: OK, but I don't understand really what question you're asking
<IamTrying> penguin42, I had one USB camera C920 it was crashing the Ubuntu. Where i was capturing the camera and disconnecting it as loop
<bekks> Capturing should be started the the application starts it, and should be stopped when the application stops it. Capturing and connection are different things.
<penguin42> IamTrying: OK, when you say it crashes, does the whole machine crash or just the capture program?
<IamTrying> penguin42, Whole system crash like black screen with wite texts
<IamTrying> penguin42, i figure out it was xhbc issue
<penguin42> IamTrying: OK, that sounds like a kernel panic
<bekks> Which texts?
<penguin42> IamTrying: Have you got a photograph of the white text?
 * penguin42 would suggest using one of your cameras....
<IamTrying> bekks, its like xhbc flooding issue mentioned in the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1207612
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1207612 in linux (Ubuntu) "046d:0825 Using webcam fills log with xhci_hcd errors" [Medium,Fix released]
<IamTrying> penguin42, YES in camera i will share you
<bekks> Thats not a crash at all.
<bekks> And there is a fix, too.
<IamTrying> bekks, That is a biggesttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt annnoying crash ever i had. and it drops my remote SSH access its horriable
<bekks> It is not a crash.
<penguin42> hang on
<bekks> It is a simple bug, with a fix released.
<IamTrying> bekks, that fix is in kernel 3.11 but then camera is suspended which is not solving my issue
<penguin42> IamTrying: That bug you refer to is not the same as whatever is causing the crash
<IamTrying> penguin42, indeed that is the cause causing the crash. Since i moved to kernel 3.11 system is stable
<IamTrying> penguin42, but with kernel 3.11 i do not have then camera available lsusb
<penguin42> IamTrying: OK, so on 3.11 what problems do you have ?
<bekks> Unless you show us a picture of the "white text", we cant confirm it was the cause of your crash.
<IamTrying> penguin42, When that bug occure kernel suspend the lsusb all devices
<bekks> The bug does not report a crash at all.
<penguin42> IamTrying: Ah ok, so forget about old problems now - lets just think of things on 3.11
<IamTrying> penguin42, in new kernel what it does is it suspend or disconnect all usb devices
<penguin42> IamTrying: OK, I don't quite understand what you mean by that; if you power the machine on from cold with the camera attached does it work?
<IamTrying> bekks, that does crash all my ubuntu 12.x with latest kernel since i moved to 13.x and kernel 3.11 system is not crashing but i have no usb devices
<IamTrying> penguin42, yes once it works and after a while when i am capturing camera, then usb device get disconnected
<penguin42> IamTrying: OK, if that happens can you capture the dmesg of it after it's stopped working?
<IamTrying> penguin42, with new kernel the system is not crashing but xhbc problem when occure kernel suspend/disconnect all usb controllers as a result i do not have any usb
<IamTrying> penguin42, I have it too, i will share 1) screenshot and 2) that dmesg log
<penguin42> IamTrying: Also, are these plugged directly into your PC or do you have any USB hubs?
<IamTrying> penguin42, Directly plugged in so that on shutdown i can power cycle the USB devices not with external USB hubs
<penguin42> ok good, most USB hubs suck
<IamTrying> penguin42, i used external usb hubs too, to power them even the system was shutdown or software rebooted
<IamTrying> penguin42, YES usb hubs are not best, cause they externally powering the device
<penguin42> IamTrying: Well it's ok when they DO externally power the device, but most of them have awful power supplies
<IamTrying> penguin42, it did not worked for me with external usb power hubs it sucks was worst
<IamTrying> penguin42, so now all connected to mother-board usb controllers straight
<IamTrying> penguin42, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6105007/
<penguin42> IamTrying: Right, although for example I know on my PC that if I have stuff connected to both USB sockets at the front it can't supply power for both at the same time
<penguin42> IamTrying: And that's on 3.11 ?
<IamTrying> penguin42, 1) http://imgur.com/a/7SC7r#0  2) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6105007/
<penguin42> IamTrying: OK, 1 is a kernel oops - I guess that happened as you hot-plugged a camera? If you can trigger that on 3.11 please report it, it's separate to any other bug
<IamTrying> Summary: 0) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1207612 1) the crash: http://imgur.com/a/7SC7r#0   2) kernel 3.11 usb is disconnected because xhbc is flooding was detected by kernel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6105007/
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1207612 in linux (Ubuntu) "046d:0825 Using webcam fills log with xhci_hcd errors" [Medium,Fix released]
<IamTrying> penguin42, its happening on kernel 3.11x
<IamTrying> penguin42, the usb device is connected forever 24/7
<penguin42> IamTrying: OK, please file a bug for that and tell me the bug number
<IamTrying> OK - penguin42
<penguin42> IamTrying: I'm not sure that the stream of xhci errors you're seeing is the same as the bug 1207612 - the text of the message is certainly different
<ubottu> bug 1207612 in linux (Ubuntu) "046d:0825 Using webcam fills log with xhci_hcd errors" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207612
<IamTrying> penguin42, in new kernel its different in old kernel it was straight to that crash screens
<IamTrying> penguin42, new kernel protects from being happening the crash screen shot
<penguin42> IamTrying: OK, as I say, just stick with new kernel
<bekks> That IS NO crash.
<penguin42> bekks: The picture is an oops, it is a crash
<bekks> Thats not a crash. Thats an oops.
<IamTrying> bekks, that is a YES crash. Cause when it happens, i remotely do not have SSH access
<penguin42> bekks: OK, split hairs
<IamTrying> bekks, i have serious experience and it was regular happening like i can simulate that re-create it
<penguin42> bekks: Some oops's bring the system down and some don't, for him it has
<bekks> koopses do not bring a system down, since they are isolated from the "rest" of the infrastructure. Thats why they are oopses and not panics.
<penguin42> bekks: Either way, that oops shouldn't happen, it's a bug and needs fixing
<bekks> Yeah, thats correct. But thats still no crash ;)
<penguin42> IamTrying: Anyway, your other errors, again, report them - but keep it as simple as possible; just poot with that webcam installed, be as simple as possible and do an   ubuntu-bug linux
<IamTrying> bekks, the reason i believe its a CRASH, therefore today i bought USB 30 camera's with random brands. And i want to pin point what exactly happening doing random loop testing with random camera's now. I will report a full bug
<IamTrying> penguin42, OK
<bekks> One cammera would be sufficient.
<bekks> -m
<penguin42> bekks: Well, multiple cameras are good to find which issues are camera specific
<penguin42> IamTrying: Does your machine have any USB2 ports?
<IamTrying> well in that case its Logitech C920 usb camera which is the main culprit of my system down. The rest i have seems to be less issues by now. Being testing since yesterday evening, haven't slept 2 days, its a nightmare issue for me.
<IamTrying> penguin42, YES USB 2 controllers it has but that did not solved
<IamTrying> penguin42, Its something with Driver vs Kernel compatible
<penguin42> IamTrying: OK, I'm interested in if the errors are the same on the USB2, because xhci is purely for USB3
<bekks> Then its another issue, since usb2 doesnt even use xhci at all.
<penguin42> IamTrying: If the message is the same but just changes to ehci then it's probably the same issue
<IamTrying> OK - i am testing i will report a simple bug report to do a follow up. Thank you penguin42 bekks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<slick0_> OMG!
<BluesKaj> hey FernandoMiguel
<FernandoMiguel> hey hey BluesKaj
<slick0_> nice nick name
<FernandoMiguel> slick0_: which one?
<brainwash_> already the 3rd time that X is messed up after unlocking the screen, did anyone else notice anything strange with i3lock in saucy?
<brainwash_> dpms is disabled, so is screen blanking
<BluesKaj> brainwash_, Unity?
<brainwash_> no, custom setup
<brainwash_> just curious if anyone else using i3lock can confirm this behavior
<ikonia> brainwash_: out of interest, how are you disabling dpms
<brainwash_> xset -dpms
<brainwash_> so it's basically only i3lock locking the screen, nothing else
<brainwash_> yes, I have to admit, that I'll have to some more testing
<ikonia> brainwash_: if you have time and don't mind a test, try setting it in xorg.conf, it used to have an impact in how xscreensaver used to take control / or not, I'm wondering if it still has an impact or the same hook
<ikonia> brainwash_: I don't think it will make a difference though
<brainwash_> creating a xorg.conf will disable kms :/
<brainwash_> and it shouldn't make a difference
<brainwash_> just wondering about how a simple screen locker like i3lock can mess up X
<ikonia> I don't disagree, I was just curious, if you had time to test
<brainwash_> visually mess up I mean
<brainwash_> black partial flickering screen
<brainwash_> going to check the remaining log files
<bhavesh> How do I install MATE on Ubuntu 13.10?  Should I use raring repos provided on MATE's download page?
<bhavesh> http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/download
<ikonia> you really shouldn't be using mate at all
<ikonia> and as it's not provided by ubuntu, you'd need to use a 3rd party repo that was built for saucy
<ikonia> which I doubt exists at this time
<penguin42> ikonia: Why shouldn't they use it, it works very well
<ikonia> penguin42: 1.) it's not provided by ubuntu and you're on a development release 2.) it's built on a dead codebase that applications are moving away from so breakage/security positions are getting weaker
<penguin42> (admittedly not tried it on Saucy, but the Mate guys are pretty good)
<penguin42> ikonia: That's no different from any PPA that they might use
<ikonia> penguin42: no it's not
<ikonia> penguin42: saucy is unstable - so PPA's are not being built against a moving target
<penguin42> shrug
<Daekdroom> Mate has been slowly making its transition away from GNOME 2 components.
<Daekdroom> Should eventually even use GTK3
<ali1234> xfce too
<ali1234> is there a way to put multiple isos on a USB hard drive with a boot menu?
<ali1234> preferably in such a way that i can just copy new isos on to it and they show up automatically
<penguin42> ali1234: I think I've heard of things that do it, but it depends a bit on how the isos are structurd
<ali1234> ubuntu isos
<FernandoMiguel> any idea on how to edit/add stuff to nautilus bookmarks?
<FernandoMiguel> that has stop a few versions ago :(
<bazhang> look into using grub2 for that
<ali1234> FernandoMiguel: ~/.gtkbookmarks
<FernandoMiguel> thanks ali1234
<ali1234> gtk-bookmarks actually
<FernandoMiguel> right
<ali1234> lines like: file:///home/al/Pictures
<FernandoMiguel> I am all for CLI, but what ever happened to GUI for it?
<ali1234> heh, i'm in u+1, i didn't notice
<ali1234> FernandoMiguel: i think the keyboard shortcut in nautilus to add bookmark still works, even though they removed the menu
<ali1234> ctrl-b or something
<FernandoMiguel> :\
<ali1234> but it's gnome, you know they're on a mission to remove all features
<FernandoMiguel> ali1234: im using +1 too :p
<FernandoMiguel> LOLOLOLOLOLOL
<ali1234> so the reason i want multiple isos on one disk with a menu is so i can quickly switch between different builds of ubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu-gnome, to test bugs
<FernandoMiguel> ali1234: dude grub boot iso
<ali1234> but with grub i have to make a menu entry
<FernandoMiguel> ali1234: shortcut doesn't work
<FernandoMiguel> well, it does
<FernandoMiguel> but I can only have *3* item
<FernandoMiguel> ali1234: no no no... use grms
<ali1234> oh the number of items is patched in gtk
<ali1234> you have to rebuild it
<ali1234> ubuntu used to patch it from 3 to 10 in gnome-panel
<FernandoMiguel> *grml
<FernandoMiguel> http://askubuntu.com/questions/141940/how-to-boot-live-iso-images
<FernandoMiguel> just leave the ISOs there, and be done
<FernandoMiguel> automaticly  added to grub on boot
<ali1234> which answer?
<FernandoMiguel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot#grml-rescueboot
<FernandoMiguel> here is better
<FernandoMiguel> I have in there usually a recent nightly and last (old) stable release
<penguin42> ali1234: I tend to use VMs for trying different varieties, but not that good for where you need the GL stuff to work well
<ali1234> making loads of VMs is time consuming
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: with this, you are a reboot away
<ali1234> FernandoMiguel: that does look good
<FernandoMiguel> yep
<FernandoMiguel> been using it since last cycle
<FernandoMiguel> before that, I used to add the iso my self to grub entry, till it broke early last cycle... then found this
<FernandoMiguel> zero maintenance . just drop an ISO and let grup-update do it's thing
<FernandoMiguel> still. no solution for my bookmark issue :(
<TheDrums> So, if a preference is set in a driver, /etc/X11/xorg.conf is still used to override it in Mir/XMir, right?
<penguin42> TheDrums: You can also put stuff into /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<TheDrums> Mhmm, idea is that Mir doesn't change where it look or something, though.  (I mean, it's still xorg under the hood.)
<ikonia> TheDrums: I'd be dissapointed if it did change things
<TheDrums> ikonia: Indeed, but wouldn't greatly surprise me.
<Daekdroom> TheDrums, it's not "xorg under the hood"
<Daekdroom> The point of the whole thing is to eventually ditch xorg
<TheDrums> Sure, but right now XMir is still just a compatibility layer that runs xorg.
<Gamer1990> hello
<Gamer1990> i want to know how to upgrade to lubuntu 13.10 or 14.04
<Gamer1990> through the terminal
<penguin42> Gamer1990: do-release-update -d   I think
<bekks> To 14.04, you cant, until now.
<Gamer1990> not working
<Gamer1990> i'm running as root
<bekks> "not working" is a very precise description :)
<Gamer1990> i tried "do-release-update -d" and it returned "do-release-update: command not found"
<bekks> Then you do not have it installed.
<penguin42> ah sorry
<penguin42> Gamer1990: do-release-upgrade -d
<penguin42> note upgrade not update
<ikonia> if you're struggling at this leve, maybe not moving to a development version would be wise
<Gamer1990> is kernel 4 released yet?
<ikonia> what ????
<Gamer1990> i have kernel 3.8
<ikonia> yeah ?
<Gamer1990> is kernel 4.0 available ?
<ikonia> why do you even care
<Gamer1990> i want the lastest
<ikonia> what has this got to do with ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Gamer1990: you hve no idea what you are saying
<ikonia> this is silly
<Gamer1990> i'm upgrading to 13.10
<ikonia> yes, I advise you very strongly not to
<Gamer1990> why?
<BluesKaj> Gamer1990, the latest kernel on 13.10 is 3.11.0-7-generic
<ikonia> because you seem to have no idea what you are doing, which means using an unstable development release will end up causing you a lot of problems
<Gamer1990> is there a pae version?
<ikonia> why would you not use 64bit ?
<Gamer1990> i am
<ikonia> then why do you want PAE ?
<ikonia> if you are using 64bit
<Gamer1990> isn't pae for 32/64 bit?
<ikonia> Gamer1990: ok - this is unwise for you to upgrade
<penguin42> PAE is for more ram on 32bit system
<Gamer1990> okay
<ikonia> you are looking for non-existant software to chase version numbers,
<Gamer1990> my mistake
<Gamer1990> i'm trying to learn how to use unstable dev builds so i can learn from any mistakes i may run into.
<BluesKaj> ikonia, we can help if he has problems
<Gamer1990> that's nice :)
<ikonia> BluesKaj: I would suggest you can't looking at the issues already arising
<ikonia> Gamer1990: learning would be much wiser on a stable platform
<Gamer1990> i am already installing it just fine so far
<ikonia> Gamer1990: you can expand your knowledge with confidence that the software will work and it's not your problem, on this it could be your problem, it could be software problems
<ikonia> Gamer1990: you've managed to mess up the install commands before you even started, it's not really a challange to type 1 command, so I'd hardly say "it's fine"
<Gamer1990> i want to know what the latest version of my nvidia driver/kernel is
<Gamer1990> i am running 313
<ikonia> you don't need to know that at this time
<BluesKaj> one learns by solving problems , a stable release doesn't have many
<ikonia> BluesKaj: a certain level of experience is required sadly
<ikonia> and you can learn just fine on a stable system
<Gamer1990> ikonia no species 8472
<ikonia> sorry, not interested in random offtopic statements
 * BluesKaj believes in "letting ppl get their feet wet"
<Gamer1990> my bad
<Gamer1990> thats awesome BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> not bad , it's just a mistake
<Gamer1990> is 14.04 out yet?
<ikonia> good god
<BluesKaj> no
<Gamer1990> just wondering.
<Gamer1990> feel free to ignore me ikonia
<BluesKaj> 14.04 stands for the yr and month of the release
<Gamer1990> oh
<ikonia> Gamer1990: maybe worth checking the /topic of the channel
<Gamer1990> april 2014
<ikonia> (the links can be quite useful)
<Gamer1990> okay
<Gamer1990> october 2013 = 13.10 stable?
<BluesKaj> Gamer1990, quite so far .also depends which desktop you use
<Gamer1990> lubuntu 64
<Gamer1990> is 13.10 an alpha?
<BluesKaj> it's beta1 atm
<ikonia> Gamer1990: READ the links
<ikonia> get a basic understanding of the platform you are installing
<Gamer1990> what is the current alpha?
<penguin42> Gamer1990: That's not how it works
<ikonia> it's in the links in the topic
<penguin42> Gamer1990: There's a set of released versions and the 'next' version; the next version works it's way through alpha/beta/release and then they start on the next one
<Gamer1990> as i was saying i am running lubuntu amd64 desktop
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Consider this unstable and will probably break in some way. | 13.04 has been released!! http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<Gamer1990> thank god chromium is replaced by firefox
<Gamer1990> chromium blows goats
<Gamer1990> how do i install kernel "3.11.0-7-generic"
<Gamer1990> i'm having some issues
<Gamer1990> i can't open synaptic
<ikonia> Gamer1990: it should install the current kernel as part of the upgrade
<ikonia> what kernel has it installed ?
<Gamer1990> i screwed it up
<ikonia> how
<ikonia> it's one command
<Gamer1990> i accidentally closed the update in the middle of rc5
<ikonia> thats a silly mistake
<Gamer1990> yeah'
<ikonia> Gamer1990: so what i'd suggest to do, is now just do a clean 13.10 install
<Gamer1990> okay hold on
<ikonia> that way it removes the problem of the upgrade
<Gamer1990> i'll have to choose what linux i want
<ikonia> again, I strongly advise you pick a stable build
<Gamer1990> okay
<ikonia> it is of course up to you though
<Gamer1990> what is the purpose of lubuntu anyway?
<Gamer1990> could i use kubuntu?
<ikonia> kubuntu 13.04 ?
<Gamer1990> yeah?
<ikonia> yes, kubuntu.com has the install media and #kubuntu is the support channel for kubuntu 13.04
<Gamer1990> is kde any better than what i'm running?
<ikonia> that's personal opinion, you use the desktop that you like
<Gamer1990> if i am running Lubuntu , i am running LXDE
<ikonia> some will like it more, others less
<ikonia> that's right yes
<Gamer1990> is xubuntu lighter on resources?
<Gamer1990> than lubuntu?
<ikonia> lubuntu is a little lighter on paper
<Gamer1990> paper?
<ikonia> the official specifications
<Gamer1990> i want real-world performance
<ikonia> Gamer1990: what is your cpu/ram ?
<Gamer1990> intel core i3 4gb ddr3
<Gamer1990> nvidia 9500gt
<ikonia> Gamer1990: that will run any ubuntu version with ease
<Gamer1990> i like the simple desktop style
<Gamer1990> i don't like unity
<ikonia> ok, then use what you like
<IamTrying> penguin42, the problem is solved. 1) when i was capturing video after some time 2) i was doing ps aux | awk '/mypython/ ... | xargs kill -9; 3) instantly when i re-capture the video then it fails 4) after using kill -SIGHUP mypython resolved it 5) that means the drivers are stable + my 30 USB cameras are stable , only the issue was the way i was capturing and turning off
<IamTrying> WORKS/STABLE - Tested with Ubuntu 12.xx and Ubuntu 13.xx from kernel 3.2 to 3.11
<penguin42> IamTrying: That oops you saw was a real oops though, that shouldn't happen
<penguin42> IamTrying: So you're running all 30 cameras at once?
<IamTrying> penguin42, YES - and all works now, it was a issue `kill -SIGHIP` vs `kill -9`
<penguin42> heck 30 cameras at once is impressive - wth are you doing with them?
<IamTrying> penguin42, i have done each camera with 5000 loop of capture/de-capture + with other PC's for 24 hour long term capture all was success. Only that happens when i used kill -9
<IamTrying> penguin42, I am making a traffic room, wall.
<penguin42> a what?
<IamTrying> penguin42, parking, street traffic, monitoring traffic for security
<IamTrying> Thank you for your support penguin42 , very appreciating.
<IamTrying> have a nice weekend
<penguin42> IamTrying: Hmm ok, I'm not sure I'd have used usb for that!
<IamTrying> penguin42, yes i needed to for low cost solution. Where USB cameras are OK for this Federal Police Antwerpen (Belgium).
<penguin42> IamTrying: OK, well I guess I would have used network ones, a lot easier and not that expensive these days
<IamTrying> penguin42, I know but i used cat /dev/video | nc  which doing the same as network ones.
<genii> Cable length restrictions on USB signals make me think this is not a very effective solution, unless all the cameras are less than about 8 feet from every computer
<IamTrying> genii, i have Federal Police Antwerpen - backbone network access. So my cat /dev/videoX | nc works with low latency + stable jitter
<penguin42> well you can get usb extenders, but it's all a bit touchy and machines with a lot of USB devices tend to get weird, although I have seen 40+ port USB hubs
<IamTrying> OK - no worries now, i have found the root cause of my problem and it works now great. penguin42
<IamTrying> penguin42, So FYI, Logitech C920 is working - like many other users informed it does not work (which is not true)
<penguin42> IamTrying: That bug you pointed to was quite old, and with USB there are a lot of weird things, like dependencies on controllers/hubs etc
<IamTrying> YES - penguin42 you are right. I have tested and found that 1) USB-3 is buggy still when a mother board has USB 3 interface its a hell 2) i have few spare parts which only have USB 2 interface and no USB 3 interface there i had ZERO issues
<IamTrying> if mother board has = USB 3  (special issues will arrive) , if mother board has no = USB 3 (then its normal will not expect problems)
<penguin42> IamTrying: On some systems I think you can also remove the usb-3 module and it might fall back, worth a go
<IamTrying> YES -  penguin42 i compiled the Ubuntu kernel without USB -3 as module and blacklisted the usb3 and it was working then smoothly but when i used default Ubuntu way of release then it cause troubles with USB 3
<IamTrying> penguin42, Ubuntu should make the USB3 and USB2 moduler so that some one can blacklist the usb3
<penguin42> IamTrying: It already is
<IamTrying> penguin42, in the default Ubuntu installation you can split the USB controllers yet unless you compile the kernel, if you use black list it does not listen.
<IamTrying> s/you can/you cant
<penguin42> I think you're using the blacklist wrong, or getting hit by it loading it during boot, I'm fairly sure you can fix that without recompilation
<IamTrying> penguin42, this does not happen in Ubuntu 12.x / 13.x http://www.pcl-developers.org/xhci-hcd-I-hate-you-USB-3-0-and-Primesense-Asus-Xtion-td5707949.html
<IamTrying> penguin42, http://www.pcl-developers.org/xhci-hcd-I-hate-you-USB-3-0-and-Primesense-Asus-Xtion-td5707949.html  - black list did not worked for me,  then i compiled the kernel to by force not use USB 3 even usb controllers are there `lspci`
<penguin42> hmm, yes EHCI is built in these days
<penguin42> IamTrying: I guess since pretty much everything uses it there was no point modularising
<penguin42> IamTrying: I suspect but don't know that you might be able to disable it with a boot parameter or poking in /sys/bus/usb/drivers
<IamTrying> penguin42,  i have tried several way to avoid using new kernel as compiled to just have moduler for xhci and ehci - but i failed, unless i make my hands dirty by compiling a kernel. I will try /sys/bus/usb/drivers see if i can keep the default Ubuntu as it is and just ignore xhci completely cause that is the main culprit for all this issue.
<dazza5000> I'm trying out mir on 13.10 beta, but it is rendering the screen with horizontal black lines dispersed throughout the correct desktop. Does anyone have any ideas on things I could do to fix/troubleshoot this?
<penguin42> no, but it's probably relevant to state the graphics card
<dazza5000> lspci | grep -i vga
<dazza5000> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Barts XT [Radeon HD 6870]
#ubuntu+1 2013-09-15
<ElectricPrism> need to buy a new video card, want it to be a kind in the center of mir development, will Nvidia 6/7 do?
<fhedstrom> When i upgraded to 13.10 beta it doesnt seem to load the correct intel drivers. Always when I start up i get "Low resolution" warning but then it starts lightdm and x as usual. But in settings->about in x it says Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.2, 128 bits) and not intel...
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<penguin42> Hey BK
<SuperLag> wow... USB cameras? for that??
<SuperLag> even if it was more expensive, I'd have got the network route
<SuperLag> way more reliable
<penguin42> SuperLag: Now I know why you're called SuperLag
<SuperLag> s/gone/got
<SuperLag> penguin42: SuperLurk is probably more appropriate :)
<SuperLag> and I'm just reading yesterday's buffer
<SuperLag> (thank you, irssi)
<SuperLag> penguin42: well... I didn't think many people had their screen names as long as I've had mine, but you've got me beat. :)
<SuperLag> 06:24 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Information on SuperLag (account SuperLag):
<SuperLag> 06:24 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Registered : May 09 03:43:54 2003 (10 years, 18 weeks, 6 days, 09:40:25 ago)
<SuperLag> I used that nick, because the place I was working when I registered... they had 3 T-1 lines coming in, but it was sooooo saturated, that it was slower than the dialup I had at home, at the time.
<penguin42> hmm when did I register mine?
<SuperLag> Then cable got brought into town and that changed everything
<SuperLag> 12+ years ago
<penguin42> hehe
<SuperLag> 06:24 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Information on penguin42 (account penguin42):
<SuperLag> 06:24 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Registered : May 26 22:54:58 2001 (12 years, 16 weeks, 2 days, 14:29:10 ago)
<penguin42> hmm as late as that
<SuperLag> old fart :D
<penguin42> hehe yes
 * SuperLag wonders if penguin42 is older than him...
<SuperLag> I will hit 40 in November
 * penguin42 is older, I'm currently working upto matching the number in my nick
<SuperLag> hah
<SuperLag> so I was right
<SuperLag> what kind of work do you do?
<SuperLag> geek blood in the veins, I'm betting :)
<penguin42> a bit of topic for here!  But yeh, programmer
<penguin42> but thank you, I noticed that the alias I'd registered my nick with wasn't live any more, just added it back
<BluesKaj> yea  SuperLag , Ive had this nick for 14 yrs on irc , differnt servers here and there of course
<SuperLag> yeah, I started out on Undernet
<penguin42> irc seems quiet these days
<BluesKaj> too many twits and text stuff
<alankila> text chat, image chat, video chat.
<alankila> I wonder what the next big chat will be
<alankila> probably some strapped-to-chest video feed you literally never turn off which anyone can watch whenever they want. If that hasn't been invented already.
<SuperLag> penguin42: quiet? really?
<SuperLag> penguin42: from my perspective it's been buzzing, for years... it will never die :)
<SuperLag> penguin42: it's also one of the best places to come, for reliable information
 * penguin42 needs to find some other channels then
<SuperLag> haha
<SuperLag> wait... are you saying you're not a reliable source of information? :D
<SuperLag> This channel is certainly more quiet than #ubuntu, but it's still pretty active.
<SuperLag> So what do you guys think about the whole "rolling release" proposal? Do you think Ubuntu *should* have gone that route? or is it better the way it is, in your opinions?
<penguin42> SuperLag: I don't have a problem with it as long as they don't do it until an LTS boundary, so that people who need machines that work day-to-day aren't forced onto rolling
<SuperLag> penguin42: that's what I was thinking, as well. I use Ubuntu in production, and I'd like to be able to continue doing so.
<SuperLag> Now... I say that a bit tongue-in-cheek, too, as I've upgraded my personal machine to 13.10b1 :)
<penguin42> SuperLag: Well my work laptop is on Quantal
<SuperLag> penguin42: that's... that's just.... so OLD :D
<penguin42> SuperLag: Yeh but the support period for it is longer (or the same?) as Raring
<SuperLag> penguin42: it is nice to have an employer that allows you to run what you want, though :)
<penguin42> SuperLag: They don't, but Ubuntu is one of the allowed OSs
<SuperLag> haha
<SuperLag> penguin42: so what would you be running, if you had your choice?
<penguin42> SuperLag: Ubuntu is also what I run on my main home machine, I like apt
<SuperLag> me too
<SuperLag> a buddy of mine keeps trying to convince me to run Fedora... and I tell him that even after all these years, RPM hell still exists... and the Debian package management is still light years ahead of RPM :)
<SuperLag> piss on RPM
<SuperLag> that's what I think :)
<penguin42> I'm not sure that's as true these days - I've got one machine with openSUSE on, and it's similar (they're only just getting an equivalent of apt-file0
<SuperLag> I'll shut up now. That's *definitely* off-topic. :)
<SuperLag> penguin42: if I had to run something with RPM on it, I'd stick as close to mainstream as I could... I still do that with Ubuntu, as well, rather than some variant of it
<SuperLag> it's just easier to maintain
<SuperLag> but yeah... openSUSE still is too far from mainstream for me. They have their own mirrors, and customize things enough that it's not always easy to take an RPM of a package meant for another RPM-based distro and drop it in... and have it just work
<SuperLag> I guess, still, that must sound contradictory... as if I *really* wanted mainstream, I'd run Windows... but you get my point, I hope.
<SuperLag> I just figure if I'm going to go off the beaten path, I want to make the experience as efficient as possible.
<LinuxGol_> iMac :P
<SuperLag> I am also a Mac user.
 * LinuxGol_ thinks iMac is more mainstereamed now than before.
<SuperLag> However, at work, they recently started enforcing the "no personal hardware" policy. So... I got a work-issue ThinkPad.
<SuperLag> I wish my MBP had this kind of power and capacity. :)
<LinuxGol_> :)
 * LinuxGol_ is running iMac late 2012 27" with Ubuntu running in virtualbox
<penguin42> SuperLag: Yeh I've got a w520 at work, it's nice and fast, but my shoulders don't like it
<LinuxGol_> ubuntu 13.04 Server
<SuperLag> None of the current model MBP machines will take 32GB of RAM, or more than a single drive, without mods.
<SuperLag> I have 32GB of RAM in this W530 and 3 SSDs
<penguin42> SuperLag: How the heck did you get 3 SSDs in? one in the drive slot, one in the ultrabay and ....?
<LinuxGol_> nice! I got 8Gb
<SuperLag> penguin42: mSATA
<ikonia> maybe #ubuntu-offtopic for this discussion ?
<LinuxGol_> k
<SuperLag> I know, becuase it's soooo busy in here, otherwise :)
<ikonia> how busy it is doesn't dictate the topic
<SuperLag> /who wouldn't let me get a count.
<BluesKaj> well, 13.10 seems to run just fine on this 5 yr old amd 2 core cpu pc with 3G ram ... W7 works real hard compared to Kubuntu on this pc
<SuperLag> yeah :)
<SuperLag> I've got it on an old Dell at work, too
<SuperLag> Now I need to just get smart and keep all my .desktop files for 3rd-party software in ~/.local/share/applications/ so when I upgrade, everything is still there
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Yeh with desktop effects off KDE does surprisingly well these days
<BluesKaj> til the HW become incompatible with Kubuntu or the thing breaks , I'll keep using it
<SuperLag> penguin42: what, and get rid of all the goodies?
<BluesKaj> i have an entry level nvidia 8400gs so it carries some of the graphics load
<SuperLag> I wish the Ubuntu Edge would have been successfully funded.
<SuperLag> When I installed 13.10, one of my concerns was that the Nvidia driver would cause me issues.
<SuperLag> thankfully, none of that
<BluesKaj> desktop effects run just fine on this pc
<BluesKaj> I don't have a lot of effects turned on , desktop cube animation is about the only real effect that's obvious
<penguin42> yeh and that doesn't have any effect except during the animation
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> I blew my buddies away with it on our laptop ...they really liked the idea of multiple virtual desktops
 * penguin42 checks which century we're in :-)
<BluesKaj> dunno why windows doesn't have that option natively
 * penguin42 has been running with a 3x3 desktop layout for 20 years
<mibofra> penguin42: hi :) do you remember me?
<penguin42> erm no
<mibofra> XD I was a bit sure of this xD
<mibofra> The guy has got problems with adb and his phone
<BluesKaj> well, they aren't eactly luddites , but not knowing about that kind of thing doesn't put them in the last century
<mibofra> penguin42: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1218625
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1218625 in linux (Ubuntu) "samsung galaxy ace i (gt-s5830i) not plus detected after upgrade." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SuperLag> hah
<SuperLag> one of my 13.10 related bugs got marked as a duplicate
<SuperLag> and the other one I reported... has since been fixed (but I'm sure it was a duplicate as well)
<BluesKaj> heh , kmail has a bug that's been a dupe for 4 yrs now , and it's still not fixed
<SuperLag> wow
<penguin42> mibofra: SO you found it got fixed?
<mibofra> penguin42: err no xD
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Only four?
<SuperLag> BluesKaj: not enough hands/eyes on it? or not a priority?
<SuperLag> uh oh
<SuperLag> penguin42: you can top that?
<mibofra> After upgrade by upgrade I've noticed a strage thing...
<BluesKaj> penguin42, well since I tried to use it after the akonadi/mysql/database thing became part of kmail , yes
<BluesKaj> SuperLag, think it's HW/API related, a ghost in the machine kind of thing , difficult to precisely pin down
<BluesKaj> random segfaults with no trackable error in var/log/syslog
<mibofra> After the last message I've seen the OS stop detecting the phone after a manipulation (upgrade, install o remove) any dkms module
<penguin42> SuperLag: bug 330117
<ubottu> bug 330117 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[Upstream] Shift+Tab indented bullet indents further" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330117
<penguin42> BluesKaj: They're segs?  Does the backtrace look similar each time?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, no , that's why i gave up on kmail , there was no consistent segfault
<penguin42> ah, random segs are really hard to debug
<penguin42> BluesKaj: What's the bug number?
<BluesKaj> tried kmail again a  few weeks ago , it didn't segafault but it froze
<BluesKaj> penguin42, dunno
<penguin42> but yeh my experience with kmail is it's never been stable; which is a shame
<BluesKaj> well glad I'm not on the job and was forced to run a email database with it
<BluesKaj> an email datebase that is
<BluesKaj> penguin42, before KDE4 kmail was great , I loved it , but it was a regular email client back then
 * penguin42 is a mutt user, and has his parents on thunderbird
<BluesKaj> uses t-bird
 * yofel uses tbird on his eeePC as that can't handle akonadi/nepomuk/mysql all running at the same time
<yofel> rest of the time I'm on kmail, works fine
<yofel> well, "fine"
<yofel> sometimes doesn't send emails unless the agent is restarted, but that's all
<BluesKaj> yofel, somebosy claimed that akonadi server doesn't use much cpu , I thought it was lagging my system when I tried kmail but it could have been the bugs
<penguin42> on things with spinny rust I think it's the disk IO impact that's the bigger problem
<yofel> well, that by itself not, but I was once wondering why my system slowed down suddenly while I was running virtualbox, and found mysql, akonadiserver, akonadi_nepomuk_feeder and virtuoso-t using up ~200% CPU in total
<yofel> probably indexing mails, but that's a bit much...
<BluesKaj> nepomuk to me is parasitic
<yofel> well, you can turn that off, but then kmail is no fun and complains about nepomuk not running which is annoying
 * yofel -> dinner
<BluesKaj> yeah , it's off
<alankila> oh nice, ubuntu 13.10 seems to give me vsync'd screen updates somehow
<alankila> animations are noticeably smoother and browser doesn't tear on screen anymore when scrolling. Nice.
<pepee> so, there is no other way to do this in ubuntu saucy? https://plus.google.com/107558083186116705038/posts/hg5o8ejXkXX
<brainwash_> pepee: build from source or install the package built for raring
<pepee> yeah, I mean, will it be possible to do it from official repos?
<brainwash_> and/or contact the ppa author
<brainwash_> pepee: does a bug report exist about including the vdpau drivers?
<pepee> no idea...
<pepee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1002224
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1002224 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Please include gallium vdpau and xvmc driver support" [Wishlist,In progress]
<pepee>  status: 	Won't Fix → In Progress
<brainwash_> yeah, but there doesn't seem to be any "progress" :/
<brainwash_> and saucy will be released soon
<pepee> yup, looking at the list of packages, there is none with that name
<pepee> https://launchpad.net/~tjaalton/+related-packages
<brainwash_> I assume that the maintainer of https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers/ will offer saucy packages at some point eventually
<pepee> we should invite tjaalton to this channel :P
<brainwash_> currently I'm using my low end intel gpu only, so I don't really care that much about these extra drivers
<pepee> btw, what gpu?
<pepee> I got a 4200mhd, and I want to know about HW decoding... where should I look?
<brainwash_> gen 4, intel gma 4500 hd
<brainwash_> 4200?
<pepee> err, yeah, 4500mhd
<brainwash_> oh, same gpu then :)
<brainwash_> my 2nd one is low end too.. AMD HD4330
#ubuntu+1 2014-09-08
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MrChrisDruif> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi MrChrisDruif , LTNS :)
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, I've heard from a reliable source that I have the longest standby time before I came back =)
<MrChrisDruif> How are you BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif, just fine here thanks , and how're you?
<MrChrisDruif> Pretty good, trying to start working on my CV so I can start applying fornew jobs.
#ubuntu+1 2014-09-09
<SP33D> emergency :D
<SP33D> i did chown -R frank:frank ~/.ssh
<SP33D> and i got now only ?? ???? on ls on that dir
<SP33D> no permissions i think there is a filesystem bug or else
<SP33D> with chgroups
<SP33D> cgroups i mean
<SP33D> when i su to root i can see all files and they are still owned by frank
<SP33D> but as frank i see only red hell
<xsacha> i have developed an issue with the beta. not sure if it's just me. everything was running fine and after an update last week, i can no longer use hardware opengl
<xsacha> i have to use LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1 or otherwise the opengl windows (like Chrome) don't update
<xsacha> dragging the window by the titlebar sometimes shows updates, sometimes doesn't
<xsacha> i keep getting these messages in dmesg: [44091.194488] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Enabling via VGA-switcheroo [44091.194664] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: irq 48 for MSI/MSI-X[44096.618073] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Disabling via VGA-switcheroo
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<tsmith_> Why are the proprietary ati video drivers still an old version?
#ubuntu+1 2014-09-10
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<rainbowwarrior> Hi can someone please help me fix Java 7 as it only works on some sites and when i use it on this certain chat site i get the java icon but when i click on it to enter the rooms etc nothing happens , how can i fix it please ?
<rainbowwarrior> I am using Ubuntu 14.10
<ktogias> Hi. I just downloaded the latest utopic daily build for testing purposes, and I realized that the live systems runs on X server. Isn't it supposed that utopic will ship with unity 8 over Mir display server? Have I missed something?
<rww> no, utopic is not supposed to ship with unity 8 over mir
<rww> and to answer the question you're about to ask: some time before 16.04, I believe
<ktogias> Thanks rww . I have been missinformed...
#ubuntu+1 2014-09-11
<snuffeluffegus> Any way around the disk write error when installing  xubuntu 14.10 beta 1 over usb?
<snuffeluffegus> oh nvm it seems that running sync && sync after dd did the trick.
<andlabs> Hi. What happened to xserver-xorg-xwayland and where I can get it? I want to play around with mutter --wayland but it can't find Xwayland. Thanks.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<vincenzoml> Hi there, I just installed utopic beta and it is terribly slow, my cpu fan stays on all the time, and the laptop is hot. No processes are taking 100% cpu or similar. I have a haswell chipset that ran just fine with 14.04
<BluesKaj> vincenzoml, which DE ?
<vincenzoml> Unity
<vincenzoml> BluesKaj: unity
<BluesKaj> vincenzoml, the file indexer might be running. I heard similar complaints about Unity indexer a couple of days ago
<lordievader> vincenzoml: What is the load of the machine?
<vincenzoml> BluesKaj lordievader : the load is low, cpu usage is like 3%
<vincenzoml> BluesKaj: I think there's no file indexer running (if you mean mlocate, I removed the package as I don't need it)
<BluesKaj> is the fan still running?
<vincenzoml> yes the fan is on, the laptop is hot, and it's slow
<vincenzoml> well, I can see slowness only under chrome, where the UI seems to freeze while loading pages, so that could also be a problem with chrome
<vincenzoml> but yes the fan is on
<vincenzoml> One thing to consider (but was so also in 14.04) is that I have to boot with libata.force=noncq noapic nolapic
<vincenzoml> otherwise the system does not boot
<BluesKaj> vincenzoml, ok , try installing the pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<vincenzoml> BluesKaj: interesting package! But I am not using flash atm
<vincenzoml> killing chrome did not help previously, I can't do that right now since I'm on freenode webchat
<TJ-> vincenzoml: " noapic nolapic" will cause issues, since that is disabling all the programmable interrupt controllers
<BluesKaj> webchat using java I bet ..
<Pici> freenode webchat uses javascript
<BluesKaj> heh, tht could be evn worse
<vincenzoml> TJ-: actually I didn't remember which of the two I needed, I'll try to remove one at a time, but I think I used these flags also in 14.04 (the system wont' boot otherwise, it's a VAIO pro13)
<vincenzoml> but hey, thinking about this
<TJ-> vincenzoml: Does it literally hang during boot, or do a kernel PANIC?
<vincenzoml> The usb stick boots fine, and the fan is off
<vincenzoml> TJ-: I'll retry just now
<vincenzoml> see you soon
<TJ-> vincenzoml: "nolapic" is disabling the per-cpu interrupt controllers; "noapic" is disabling the system-wide PIC
<vincenzoml> Hi there! Sorry for the confusion, yes the system boots fine and works well without those flags, I was probably confused by the number of reboots I had to do today.
<vincenzoml> The fan is still on but quieter
<vincenzoml> I guess the laptop has to cool off
<vincenzoml> As we're here, BluesKaj : you mentioned flash and chrome, is this also related to the fact I hear audio in flash in firefox but not in chrome (when playing a video, [ALSA] does not appear in pulseaudio)
<vincenzoml> thanks TJ- for the hint
<TJ-> vincenzoml: Great :)
<BluesKaj> vincenzoml, yes pepperflash for chromium solves that problem
<vincenzoml> BluesKaj: do I need to uninstall flashplugin-nonfree or can i leave both?
<BluesKaj> just leave it, chromium auto chooses the pepperflash
<vincenzoml> BluesKaj: I use official chrome, do you know anything about that? Otherwise I'll switch back to chromium
<vincenzoml> BluesKaj: well, I'll find out myself!
<vincenzoml> thanks a lot
<BluesKaj> yup. I guess he will :)
<rainbowwarrior> hello
#ubuntu+1 2014-09-12
<rainbowwarrior> cake
<IdleOne> all lies
<rainbowwarrior> so their is no cake ? :(
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<genii> Is there any official artwork yet for 14.10? Just looking for something as a splash for grub and maybe lightdm
<BluesKaj> i just use a photo for lightdm
<BluesKaj> haven't bothered with anything for grub
<genii> Guess I'll start surfing for unicorn pictures ;)
<genii> Hm, trying to open Kubuntu lightdm settings is crashity-crash-crash
<genii> If anyone is on Kubuntu, could you please run: kcmshell4 kcm_lightdm         ...and see if it crashes? Wondering if it's just me or not
<johnjohn101> when are the new wallpapers going to ship?
#ubuntu+1 2014-09-13
<andlabs> Hi. I'm trying to build aisleriot from source, and I get the error spew listed here: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=736454 I've confirmed this only happens on Ubuntu - anyone know what's up? Thanks.
<ubottu> Gnome bug 736454 in general "building master from jhbuild on ubuntu 14.10 beta/daily produces libtool garbage spew" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> good morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> good thanks :)
<elfy> thinking about doing as little as I can get away with
<lordievader> elfy: Sounds like a good plan ;)
<knitt1> when will utopic use systemd as default init process?
<elfy> knitt1: utopic won't
<knitt1> elfy: really? I thought the switch will happen with utopic
<elfy> not afaik - sometime between now and 16.04 is what I read
<knitt1> oh. still a few releases …
<knitt1> elfy: so if I don't want to risk anything I should still stay with upstart?
<elfy> yep
<elfy> though I've not had any problems using systemd instead
<knitt1> alright. thanks. I thought the switch was due with 14.10 and already tried systemd :) but sometimes updates will not install cleanly, so I thought I'd ask
<elfy> aah yes - had one or two of those at the beginning of the cycle, nvidia stuff generally
<knitt1> I have them currently
<knitt1> also, suspend to ram does not work (crashes my X upon resume). But I'm not sure if that's the fault of my nvidia-card when an external monitor is plugged in
<knitt1> I've had problems for eons with my nvidia card
<elfy> suspend works ok here for me
<knitt1> yeah, I'm assuming my nvidia card at fault
<knitt1> cannot use two monitors :-/
<knitt1> xorg won't start when booting and the external monitor is plugged in
<knitt1> but it will switch to the external monitor, once started
<elfy> yea - I've seen others with similar issues knitt1
<knitt1> I had good results in the past with using the xorg option "NoExtendedGpuCapabilitiesCheck"~
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<kyle__> Is there any doc on enabling hibernate-on lid close?
<kyle__> Also, on getting bluetooth to work again :/
<BluesKaj> kyle__, i just use, sudo pm-suspend in the cli
<kyle__> BluesKaj: There were some things detailing how to make it hibernate on lid close with 14.04.  I was hoping to get that setup on 10 as well.
<kyle__> Oh well, I'm sure someone who has time will eventually do a writeup after 14.10 gets widerspread adoption.
<Nothing_Much> Question, does XMir work on 14.10 with radeonSI?
<Nothing_Much> Question, does XMir work on 14.10 with radeonSI?
<Nothing_Much> wait
<Nothing_Much> hell I should test that out right now
#ubuntu+1 2014-09-14
<elhoir> hello guys
<elhoir> im getting an strange error message in dmesg:
<elhoir> "EXT4-fs (sda4): unable to read superblock"
<elhoir> but im using system normally.... what does it mean?
<penguin42> what is sda4 - is that a partition you recognise?
<elhoir> i think its the linux partition - let me tell you via gparted
<elhoir> ah no
<elhoir> sd4 is the extended partition
<elhoir> which contains sda5 - the linux swap fs
<elhoir> so its normal? i mean, sd4 does not contain a superblock in its own, right?
<elhoir> sda4*
<penguin42> yeh, so the question is why the heck is it trying to mount it - it only gives you that error if you try and mount it
<elhoir> penguin42, because i have the swap fs in it
<elhoir> so its always mounting it
<elhoir> in the /proc/partitions file sda4 does not exist
<penguin42> but it shouldn't normally try and mount the extended partition
<rww> it might be in fstab for some reason?
<elhoir> rww no it isnt
<elhoir> penguin42, im uploading a picture for you to see
<elhoir> (better said, trying to..... f****ng 1mb adsl)
<penguin42> a picture of what?
<elhoir> gparted
<elhoir> https://imageshack.com/i/exYPdVvkp
<penguin42> elhoir: fdisk -l    would have got the same info as text
<elhoir> ugh... heh... see, im still a n00b
<elhoir> :P
<elhoir> well, anyway, you can see the sda4 partition is extended
<elhoir> and inside it, i have the swap partition
<penguin42> yeh - it's actually an odd layout
<penguin42> elhoir: As rww says; can you check your /etc/fstab to see if it mentioned sda4 ?
<rww> i think they said it doesn't
<elhoir> it doesnt
<elhoir> it mentions sda5 - the swap one
<elhoir> but not sda4
<penguin42> hmm weird then
<elhoir> http://pastebin.com/pCpyUSLC
<penguin42> odd, oh well - it's difficult to track down what's trying to mount it
<elhoir> lets see if dmesg gives a clue.....
<elhoir> nah... no clue
<elhoir> http://pastebin.com/YLJPYHLA
<elhoir> " 584.155102] FAT-fs (sda4): Can't find a valid FAT filesystem" <-------------- funny. Of course you cant! there is NOT any FAT fs inside!
<elhoir> xD
<elhoir> nor HFS fs xD
<penguin42> yeh that's where it's tried to mount it and gone through them all and each one has moaned that it's not one of them
<elhoir> do you mean kernel is mounting all of the partitions to verify the fs, and then unmounts them?
<penguin42> no
<penguin42> for some reason it's trying to mount that partiton; but it doesn't know what type to expect, so it's trying to mount it with each of the filesystem types in turn
<elhoir> ah ok
<elhoir> should i take any action?
<penguin42> I don't think so
<Nothing_Much> xmir is pretty laggy in 14.10
<elhoir> what about xserver 1.16 ? i havent upgraded yet
<Nothing_Much> elhoir: how do I check which xserver I have?
<Nothing_Much> terminal?
<elhoir> no idea
<Nothing_Much> well..
<Nothing_Much> I'm running 7.7+7ubuntu1
<elhoir> thats xorg
<Nothing_Much> yeah
<elhoir> i was just about to install libmirserver25 but i dont know what will happen after reboot :P
<Nothing_Much> if you have two monitors
<Nothing_Much> there's a regression
<elhoir> no i havent
<elhoir> only 1
<Nothing_Much> where the monitors aren't resolution..ed properly
<Nothing_Much> oh okay
<Nothing_Much> well your games may lag a bit
<Nothing_Much> otherwise, basic desktop usage is okayish
<Nothing_Much> for 14.10
<Nothing_Much> 14.04 has laggy games too, but it's not nearly as bad
<elhoir> the question is... how do u knwo you are on top of Mir instead X ?
<Nothing_Much> but I'm on radeonSI
<Nothing_Much> hold up
<Nothing_Much> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Installing
<elhoir> ah
<Nothing_Much> verifying that unity-system-compositor is running
<Nothing_Much> but honestly, I think the most important one is the first one
<Nothing_Much> since the other 2 don't do much, if at all
<Nothing_Much> wait
<Nothing_Much> the second one is the most important one
<Nothing_Much> the grep one
<elhoir> so its the same as
<elhoir> sudo apt-get install libmirserver25 xserver-xorg-mir
<elhoir> and than
<elhoir> sudo restart lightdm
<elhoir> then*
<elhoir> acording the the page, you are running X on top of Mir
<Nothing_Much> the Xmir compatibility layer yeah
<elhoir> i dont use 3d games in this laptop....
<elhoir> what about 2d performance?
<elhoir> what do u think?
 * elhoir is thinking in changing to Mir)
<elhoir> video playback, and so .....
<Nothing_Much> elhoir: well..
<Nothing_Much> since they use the FOSS drivers..
<Nothing_Much> I'd say you're in good hands
<elhoir> :D
<Nothing_Much> they being xmir
<elhoir> i use a radeon HD 5145 here
<elhoir> using radeon 7.4.0 driver
<Nothing_Much> me too :D
<Nothing_Much> well
<elhoir> lol
<Nothing_Much> I have an APU
<Nothing_Much> but I use radeonSI :D
<elhoir> what is radeonSI exactly?
 * penguin42 is glad you asked that....
<elhoir> any difference with the xserver-xorg-video-radeon driver?
<Nothing_Much> elhoir: it's the mesa driver for radeon 7xxx and higher o.o
<Nothing_Much> r600 is used for 6xxx to 4xxx I think
<elhoir> ahhhh
<elhoir> my desktop computer has an HD 6570
<elhoir> and my other laptop is an APPU with radeon HD 8400
<elhoir> so i think i only use that driver for the Acer laptop
<rainbowwarrior> hello
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<penguin42> lightdm has broken for me :-(
<elfy> oh dear - I had a bunch of that sort of thing last week
<lordievader> I'm upgrading now to Utopic, lets see if it breaks for me too.
<penguin42> this machine has been running utopic for a month+ and it's been fine
 * penguin42 filed it as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1369250
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1369250 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Blackscreen; lightdm not starting up after update" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> hmph I expected it would upload some of the logs but it doesn't seem to have bothered
<elfy> it also says that lightdm is not installed
<lordievader> That's odd, it should not throw lightdm off an machine during an update.
<elfy> hi BluesKaj
 * penguin42 thinks he's found the minor problem
<BluesKaj> hey elfy
<penguin42> elfy: Yeh
<penguin42> brb
<elfy> perhaps they forgot to include the brown paper and vinegar with the updates you got :)
<elfy> working now?
<penguin42> yep
<elfy> \o/
<jtaylor> does apt-get tab completion not work in utopic?
<penguin42> I'm not sure where the bug is though; I did an autoremove yesterday so that must have removed the lightdm; but removing lightdm should select a new dm or not try and start X at all; and it looks like upstart is still trying to start it
<elfy> jtaylor: doesn't for me in recovery, but works fine in desktop
<elfy> penguin42: possibly - check the history log I guess
<elfy> jtaylor: I think there's a bug with apt so tab complete doesn't work with apt install foo
<jtaylor> yes apt doesn't work
<jtaylor> got apt-get to work, some weirdness in my local file ...
<elfy> :)
<Nothing_Much> does xmir get some loving on occasion? or will that happen during 15.04?
<lordievader> Upgrade to Utopic went without troubles :D
<Nothing_Much> lordievader: Same here
<Nothing_Much> Does xmir get some loving on occasion? or will that happen during 15.04?
<lordievader> Nothing_Much: Last I heard it will take some time before mir is used. However I know nothing about Unity ;)
<Nothing_Much> lordievader: Well, Mir keeps getting updated for phones and tablets
<Nothing_Much> XMir is the compatibility layer for "legacy" xorg apps
<Nothing_Much> such as Bitfighter and Steam
<Nothing_Much> and pretty much every application that's on GNU/Linux
<Nothing_Much> XMir on 14.04 though did work somewhat, stuttering happened in Source games, but 14.10 the multi monitor support was borked
<lordievader> To quote a conversation of a few days ago: 20:45 < ktogias> Hi. I just downloaded the latest utopic daily build for testing purposes, and I realized that the live systems runs on X server. Isn't it supposed that utopic will ship with unity 8 over Mir display server? Have I missed something?
<lordievader> 20:48 < rww> no, utopic is not supposed to ship with unity 8 over mir
<lordievader> 20:49 < rww> and to answer the question you're about to ask: some time before 16.04, I believe
<Nothing_Much> Regarding XMir, I meant when development will start to chug along faster, not when it's going to be enabled by default
<Nothing_Much> which may happen in 15.04 or 15.10
<Nothing_Much> most likely 15.10
<Nothing_Much> and Unity 8 for desktops I really want to happen for 15.10 especiallyy
<Nothing_Much> *especially
<Daekdroom> There is a Utopic ISO that ships with Mir and Unity 8, but it's for testing purposes only.
<lordievader> Nothing_Much: Like I said I know nothing about Unity. Cannot help you with that.
<Nothing_Much> lordievader: Yeah, no problem
<Nothing_Much> Daekdroom: Yeah, but I wish I could use my VM to test it, but Virtualbox doesn't support Mir yet
<Daekdroom> Use a LiveUSB
<lordievader> Nothing_Much: KVM might support it.
<BluesKaj> Daekdroom, got a url ?
<BluesKaj> i wouldn't install 14.10 with Unity/mir on my hdd but live media image would be fun to try
<Daekdroom> Bluefoxicy, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/
<Daekdroom> Oops.
<Daekdroom> BluesKaj, ^
<BluesKaj> thanks Daekdroom
<popey> Nothing_Much: i will ask about xmir but i think the focus is on mir at the moment
<Nothing_Much> popey: yeah that's what's happening *right now*
<Nothing_Much> I'm talking about future endeavours :)
<popey> i know
<popey> the goal is to have unity8 on mir by default "By 16.04"
<popey> which means it really needs to either be in 15.04 or 15.10, but I don't think that's been decided yet
<Nothing_Much> yeah, intend to do that!
<popey> don't think we want to have another x based release in 2016
<Nothing_Much> nobody does I'm sure
<Nothing_Much> except Valve
<BluesKaj> don't kde/kubuntu is going with mir. seems wayland is in it's future
<BluesKaj> think
<Nothing_Much> depends, really
<Nothing_Much> they could just implement both
<Nothing_Much> shouldn't take long, right?
<lordievader> Nothing_Much: The KDE developers rather want to spend time in a display system that is used on more than one distro ;)
<Nothing_Much> it's confusing to me though
<BluesKaj> lordievader, +1 :)
<Nothing_Much> since Mir is a display server and Wayland is a protocol
<BluesKaj> semantics
<Nothing_Much> but yeah I see the point, but there's tons of different things that power the Internet as well as Linux
<Nothing_Much> semantics?
<BluesKaj> Nothing_Much, for all intents and purposes, yes. if kubuntu implements wayland , the X is going by the wayside (no pun intended) whetherr it's a prortocol or server won't matter in the end to users
<ikonia> I thought kubuntu had decided wayland was the way to go and mir was off the table
<Nothing_Much> that's what happened
<lordievader> Thought so too.
<BluesKaj> yup ikonia afaik wayland is in kubuntu's future
<ikonia> ok cool, I'm on the same page then
<popey> (which is of course fine)
<ikonia> why would it be a problem ?
<ikonia> (or bad)
<popey> well indeed.
<Bluefoxicy> WAT
<popey> lots of people seem to paint it as a problem
<ikonia> I don't see why
<ikonia> you use the tools that fit your need
<BluesKaj> perhaps my choice of words could have been better about the semantics comments, I wasn't implying that wayland wasn't going to be used, merely that whether it's a server or a protocol makes no difference to the user
<popey> I think because people perceive that an official ubuntu flavour not using the same technology underneath that the main distro uses is some kind of big issue
<popey> but also it didn't help that there were some heated public discussions about it
<popey> which painted canonical / ubuntu in a bad light from the k side
<ikonia> the only issue is that it suited the project to use X instead of Y because X met the needs
<ikonia> it's not really it's a choice
<ikonia> the same as anyone is free to do
<BluesKaj> well, i guess ubuntu is seeking a different direction and kubuntu will follow the mainstream with all the other distros that adopt wayland
<ikonia> that's clear
<ikonia> but ubuntu isn't making any secret of it's leading it's own path
<ikonia> so not everything will fit with other distros
<BluesKaj> wonder about debian's course
<popey> debian will wait and see I expect
<popey> they wont want to break any of the main desktops
<ikonia> it looks like debian will go towards X/wayland from the discussions I've read
<ikonia> it's still very earliy in the day though
<BluesKaj> I'm going to give the Unity 8/mir image a try on usb
#ubuntu+1 2015-09-07
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Guest39477> screen
<vitimiti> I have just upgraded to 15.10 with a lurks crypt partitioned system (full disk encryption), and the 4.x kernel doesn't load the password prompt while the 3.x kernel does. Anybody can help me about that?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<kaimast> how do i reset all my screen/x configurations? where is all the user-specific configuration?
<fhf> in your home dir
<fhf> i'd guess its in .config
<fhf> .local
<fhf> .compiz
<kaimast> mmh i removed my .config/compiz folder but when i plug in a screen it still set it to some random resolution and my x server breaks.
<BluesKaj> thought unity was using a new video server
<BluesKaj> not X in other words
<BluesKaj> <--- still on KDE/Xserver here
<kaimast> unity-system-compositor is not running, so i should still be on x11
<kaimast> there is this gui in ubuntu-system-settings that sets display resolution and seems to save a per-screen configuration somehwere
<kaimast> now when i plug in my 4k screen it always sets it to 60hz which the graphics card doesnt seem to handle
<BluesKaj> what type of connection to the 4k ?
<kaimast> displayport
<kaimast> it used to work fine with 30hz and then just decided to break
<BluesKaj> which gpu?
<kaimast> i have a thinkpad t440s. i think its and intel hd 4400
<kaimast> an*
<BluesKaj> just trying to make sure the gpu is 4k capable
<BluesKaj> seems so on the forums, and the driver works 30Hz , but there's no mention of 60Hz support so far
<kaimast> so it worked fine for like two days
<kaimast> and previously xrandr told me that it doesnt support 60hz, which i dont mind
<kaimast> but now it doesnt work anymore (i just get a black screen) and i assume it is because it is set to 60hz
<kaimast> .config/montiors.xml said 60hz but even after removing that file it still seem to load a config from somewhere
<kaimast> i dont understand what changed :(
<kaimast> it really sucks that ubuntu doesnt expose the settings for detached screens anywhere and all the documentation seeems to be outdated
<BluesKaj> well you are on a developer OS so not all gpus and drivers are up to date with latest technology
<kaimast> i dont have a .xsession or an xorg.conf or an monitors.xml
<BluesKaj> kaimast, did you upgrade to the latest kernel a dayt or 2 ago?
<kaimast> yeah but it started to happen with 4.1 already
<kaimast> also. when booting i get output on both screens. so it seems like kms works fine
<kaimast> for now it would be fine if i just got the screen working with a lower resolution
<kaimast> has the time passed where all linux folks used thinkpads? i had so many issues with that laptops graphics over the last year
<TJ-> kaimast: what does "xrandr -q" report?
<kaimast> TJ: how do i run xrandr when x is broken?
<TJ-> kaimast: The greeter should be running X; unless lightdm is broken too. Use a VT console: "DISPLAY=:0.0 xrandr -q"
<kaimast>  there is a "*+" next to the 60hz resolution. so i guess that one is selected?
<TJ-> kaimast: Correct, selected *and* preferred
<TJ-> kaimast: That info comes from the monitor via EDID
<kaimast> EDID means it comes from the monitor? how do i override it?
<TJ-> Maybe you can use something similar to how I do it. I have "/mnt/target/etc/X11/Xsession.d/01fix-rotation-physical-dimensions" which contains: "xrandr -d :0.3 --fbmm 642x524"  - you can use that set the mode you want
<TJ-> kaimast: You don't over-ride it; you just select a different mode to the 'preferred' mode
<kaimast> TJ: i get "crtc 0 failed" or something
<kaimast> it also only give me a 60 hz option for 4k... that was the problem iguess
<TJ-> CRTC is the output head, stands for Cathode Ray Tube Controller, and controlls the pixel clock that drives the data to the output. I suspect it can't handle the data rate for 60Hz at the resolution selected
<kaimast> mmmh i even get that when i want to disable a screen
<TJ-> maybe its just a byproduct of how the driver does it; a bugette :)
<kaimast> mh
<kaimast> did mesa 11 already land in wily? wonder if that will help
<kaimast> dont want to mess around with ppas though
<fhf> kaimast: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mesa&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<BluesKaj> kaimast, mesa 11? the latest in the repos is 8.2
<kaimast> the link shows that it is at 10.6 right now. i think 8.2 is the version of xorg?
<BluesKaj> dunno , I'm on KDE/Plasma 5.4
<kaimast> mesa 11 brings opengl 4, so i hope it lands soon
<BluesKaj> seems like quite the disparity between DEs
<fhf> kaimast: willy is after freeze i gues
<kaimast> urgh
<fhf> kaimast: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseSchedule yup Debian import freeze occured at 20th of August
<kaimast> i'd assume they make an exception for this?
<fhf> kaimast: dunno i'd watch if it get updated then
<Bluefoxicy> is anyone running Wily with Gnome Wayland Session on Intel HD Graphics?
<Bluefoxicy> curious if it actually works.
#ubuntu+1 2015-09-08
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Ben64> I'm curious, does wily require reboots after updates now
<Ben64> clicked "try ubuntu next" and was prompted to enter a username and password to log in :|
<Ben64> ok, guess google brought me to the wrong iso
<k1l_> desktop next sounds like the mir and unity8 thingy?
<Ben64> the iso was labeled the same as this one that is working fine
<Ben64> only difference was iso size, md5sum (obviously), and "Try Ubuntu" vs "Try Ubuntu Next"
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<fhf> hey
<fhf> Ok guys how to test Unity8 & Mir in 15.10?
<brainwash> fhf: "From a development version of ubuntu, install the unity8-desktop-session-mir package, log out, then select the Unity 8 session at the LightDM prompt."
<fhf> brainwash: awsome, thx
#ubuntu+1 2015-09-09
<chris__> i installed ubuntu 15.04 yesterday i had no issues shutting down and restarting so forth and today when i boot it up i get usb enumurate error -71 and i cant get to the desktop i know this is the wrong channel but i was in the ubuntu channel and i was waiting for almost 40 mi
<lordievader> Good morning
<fhf> hello there
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<knittl> hi. I cannot click in gnome-shell (cannot resize windows, cannot drag windows, cannot change focus). I can click inside windows (i.e. links in firefox). Is it a known problem? started today after rebooting
<knittl> also, cursor does not change to the resize icon when hovering over a window's border
#ubuntu+1 2015-09-10
<thehumanelement> (probably dumb Q) can you install some random flavour of 15.10 alpha/beta and then happily install ubuntu-desktop, if you're feeling confident? Or is even that not available?
<thehumanelement> (as regular Ubuntu Desktop downloads aren't available yet)
<thehumanelement> also, good morning everyones!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<imbezol> anyone have a link with info on how to get amd catalyst working with 15.10?
<imbezol> i found a couple things saying it had to be patched with 4.2 kernel but haven't found where to actually get the patched version
<imbezol> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/wily-changes/2015-August/007179.html
<imbezol> looks like i should be able to just install fglrx-updates, though i'm showing a version 4 rather than 3
<imbezol> doesn't work for me
<vertago1> Anyone know wny Dolphin in KDE has like an 8th as many file formats with thumbnails?
<vertago1> it had a lot more in 15.04
<vertago1> I figured it out: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351913
<ubottu> KDE bug 351913 in view-engine: icons mode "since version 15.08 some file types previews no longer available (pdf for instance)" [Major,Unconfirmed]
#ubuntu+1 2015-09-11
<kaimast> hey its me again with more display problems
<kaimast> now my computer doesnt detect external monitors at all anymore
<kaimast> there is no log msg in /var/log/udev when i plug it in or anything....
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#ubuntu+1 2015-09-12
<fkdsflsm> how do you change the language in ubuntu now?
<fkdsflsm> also, it is necessary to completely change the ui each 6 months?
<OerHeks> never knew the COMPLETE ui changed with this version.
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Dreaman> opala
<Dreaman> :)
<Dreaman> kak e lameri
<Dreaman>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.2.0-10-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "wily" 15.10 ** CPU: 2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 1,35GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,9GiB, 80,6% free ** Disk: Total: 227,0GiB, 58,6% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV790 [Radeon HD 4890] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI ** Ethernet: NVIDIA Corporation MCP77 Ethernet **
<Dreaman> Uptime: 10m 13s **
<Papangelo> Hi, I have a brand new hardware machine (Broadwell i7, GM204 nVidia GTX970m G-Sync, USB 3.1, possibly optimus but it only switches cards on reboot not on the fly, Atheros 1525 Killer networking). I can't get it through an install on 15.04, 15.10 or 15.10 daily from 28/08 without a kernel panic.
<penguin42> ooh fun, what does the panic say?
<Papangelo> When trying to install, it just locks up solid with no error and flashing CAPS. In Live mode I've seen a "machine check, not synching across CPUs" and something I didn't quite catch that mentioned a "timeout" and "CPU0"
<Papangelo> Sorry, a timeout, microcode and CPU0
<penguin42> Papangelo: On the boot menu of the CD is a safe mode or something like that  you normally should get some text on the screen if it does panic; if you can get a screenshot of that panic it would be good - e.g. with a camera
<penguin42> Papangelo: Or if you can just get the screenshot of that timeout or machine check
<Papangelo> OK. I'll try that.
<penguin42> Papangelo: Machinechecks in general are something wrong with hardware, but not always
<Papangelo> I've been running Windows 10 on the machine for over a month now and it's been rock solid. It's a brand new machine so it could have an issue but I'd want to be convinced as the Windows performance is so good.
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> Papangelo: Anyway, try and get the screenshot; what brand/model of machine?
<Papangelo> http://www.msi.com/product/notebook/GT72-2QD-Dominator-G.html#hero-specification MSI GT72 2QD. It's a complete monster.
<penguin42> oh golly
<penguin42> I bet that's good on the shoulders :-)
<Papangelo> It's slightly lighter than my old Alienware that I destroyed when I had an accident and fell on i tin the backpack. COmes in at 3.something Kg
<penguin42> Papangelo: So I can see people with bug reports on the GT72 2QD saying they have specific problems, e.g. with networking, so that tells me that people have got further on their systems than you have
<Papangelo> The slightly older build of he machine has a Haswell i7 and chipset. This is the just-out version with Broadwell.
<penguin42> Papangelo: If you're really lucky you'll get a nice backtrace visible, because a backtrace can give a hint to what's wrong
<penguin42> Papangelo: Have you got the latest firmware in there?
<Papangelo> Somebody at our LUG meet today said I should try to find a "crash kernel" that would capture the info as it falls over.
<Papangelo> I have the .314 UEFI BIOS which was the latest the last time I looked (last week)
<penguin42> ok, cool
<Papangelo> I haven't updated the Intel Management Engine.
<penguin42> less likely to be an issue, but hey
<penguin42> Papangelo: Still, lets see if we can get any further with a picture of the crash messages
<Papangelo> I tried to update the Video BIOS but the installer said it wasn't appropriate for my card.
<penguin42> hmm a little worrying
<Papangelo> OK. I'll try to boot it off a 15.10 standard disc and try to provoke it into dying.
<penguin42> how long does it take - does it always fail at the same point?
<Papangelo> My card has the new G-Sync feature that, with an enabled monitor, reclocked the refresh rate to match the game you're running on the fly if the refresh rate drops to stop tearing.
<Papangelo> It generally falls over when the installer tries to write th epartitioning to the discs or 73% through the install but not always.
<penguin42> Papangelo: Also, it might be worth trying doing it with the minimum stuff plugged in, say no external monitor, as few USB devices as you need - keep it simple until you get a happy install
<Papangelo> This is with nothing external plugged at all.
<penguin42> ok, good
<Papangelo> The machine has Intel RST which the install disc didn't support so I changed the SSDs to a pair of larger ones then turned off RAID to run them in AHCI mode. Before the Ubuntu DVD couldn't see the internal drives and said there was no operating system installed.
<Papangelo> The out-the-box config was a pair of 128GB SSDs RAID0 with RST to make a single 256GB volume. I stuck a pair of larger Samsung 850 EVO SSDs in so there is one drive for Linux, one for WIndows.
<penguin42> RAID0'ing SSDs? Curious way to do it!
<penguin42> anyway, without the error messages there's not really anything else to suggest
<Papangelo> Yeah, I think the factory worked out that a pair of 128s was cheaper than the 256 they promised it had and thought they'd maximise the profit.
<Papangelo> They're these new M.2. SSDs so none o my old 2.5" ones fit in the case.
<penguin42> yeh that's just to make life easy
<Papangelo> Those two M2s take up less room in the case than one 2.5"
<penguin42> right, time for a shower, back soon
<Papangelo> Thank you. I will reboot and try to record failure. Back later :)
<Papangelo> Thank you.
<Papangelo> Which timezone are you in?
<penguin42> The UK lazy weekend timezone
<Papangelo> Same here.
<penguin42> so I'll be around for a good few hours yet, but not for about the next hour
<Papangelo> I'm up most of the night. I start the night shift on Monday.
<penguin42> Wily's X is just flaky as hell
<Papangelo> penguin42. OK I just had a try with the latest daily and Ubiquity is failing on a DBUS exception now. apport thinks it's bug 1495017
<ubottu> bug 1495017 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with dbus.exceptions" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1495017
<penguin42> I guess that's a separate bug
<Papangelo> I tried adding acpi_osi=Linux as well and got the odd lock up but I couldn't reproduce the failure in an environment that gave me a backtrace
<penguin42> yeh that's tricky to debug then;  how far does it get before it fails?
<TJ-> Flakey X? how so? It's been rock solid for me so far
<Papangelo> It gets the desktop up. Once it locked before I did anything. The other times it lets me try to start Ubiquity.The desktop appears functional. In install mode, you get the wallpaper and the top bar but the dock never appears
<penguin42> TJ-: backtrace shows WaitForSoemthing-FlushAllOutput on Intel
<TJ-> texture buffer issue?
<penguin42> ?
<penguin42> hmm, I thought I'd filed a bug on it and someone said they'd fixed it, but I can't find the bug
<penguin42> ah bug 1492503
<ubottu> bug 1484380 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1492503 Xorg regular crash on wily" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484380
<penguin42> so I've probably not got the fix yet that was released on the 8th ?
#ubuntu+1 2015-09-13
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<fhf> 1st
#ubuntu+1 2016-09-12
<k1l> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.9136.37 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
#ubuntu+1 2016-09-13
<lordievader> Good morning
<[4-tea-21> Howdy, can someone point me to what I need to do to make a modern Nvidia card work with 16.10? It seems like since the update, the kernel module can't be loaded.
<[4-tea-21> (nouveau doesn't seem to find any displays, perhaps it doesn't support my card)
<zetwal> hello all. i'm running ubuntu mate 16.10 and can't find the printer installation interface (either in the administration sub-menu or by searching).
<OneM_Industries> Hello!
<aguitel> 16.10 beta1 what kernel get in ?
<genii> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.9136.37 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<genii> Probably something one or two minor revisions past that one
<k1l_> i heard they plan to use 4.8 in 16.10. but they still ship a 4.4
<aguitel> how i get 4.7.2 kernel ?
<k1l_> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<aguitel> my chrombook works with minimun 4.7.2 and up
<genii> I think odd-numbered ones are dev, even are release ( if memory serves)
<nacc> the last kernel newsletter says 4.6 will be the next in yakkety, and they are still targetting 4.8 for 16.10 release
<aguitel> ok
#ubuntu+1 2016-09-14
<spotter> running yakkety and pepper flash doesn't seem to work with chromium. any page that tries to load flash just shows "Couldn't load plugin" in the box where the flash animation/video would be, but chrome shows it in plugin liste
<spotter> answer, needs adobe-flash from the canonical other repo
<k1l> which is not pepperflash but regular flash
<spotter> pepperflash I think is needed for chromium
<spotter> it depends on one or the other
<k1l> no
<k1l> pepperflash is the flash that is used in chrome.
<k1l> you can use that in chromium (or others) but you can use flash there too.
<spotter> ok
<spotter> so I'm confused
<spotter> I had pepperflash installed and the regular installer package installed, flash didn't work in chromium
<spotter> removed installer package and installed the adobe- package and it worked
<spotter> didnt change pepper
<lordievader> Good morning
<Seveas> I just upgraded to 16.10 and now alt+f1 brings me to a vt, how do I change this back to ctrl+alt+f1? alt+left/right now also do vt switching, which I want to disable as well
<Seveas> meta+f1 / meta + left/right now switches vt's too, yuck
<Seveas> ok, getting really annoyed by this. Every time I hit Alt+F4 or Meta+Left (which I use a *lot*), it does this. Grr...
<OerHeks> Seveas, seems like this 'bug' returned? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-cyrillic/+bug/520546
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520546 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "Alt-f2 switches to virtual terminal 2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> handling cyrillic, but same symptoms
<OerHeks> .. and somewhere a mention of 'nomodeset'
<Seveas> thanks OerHeks, will try some of the things mentioned there
<Seveas> dpkg-reconfigure console-setup abd regenerating the initramfs did the trick
<Seveas> OerHeks++
<Seveas> next issue: firefox has ugly black lines around the url and search inputs and at the bottom of the toolbar. Default theme. Upgrade issue or expected?
<OerHeks> I cannot verify :-(
<bumblefuzz> how do I upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10?
<vitimiti> I'm getting a segfault in 16.10 when trying to run the Ubuntu SDK or QtCreator: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23179010/ and I can't find anything regarding to that problem on Google. I have a feeling it might have to do with the sdk targets, but I can't find them to remove them and try again, could somebody help me?
<vitimiti> Can somebody help me with this qtcreator bug in 16.10? Getting core dumped https://paste.ubuntu.com/23179010/
<vitimiti> I managed to get the qtcreator through gdb in case it helps https://paste.ubuntu.com/23179555/
#ubuntu+1 2016-09-15
<Volkodav> Hi! Where should I dig with this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/23183035/
<OerHeks> I think that is normal, those messages appear when you start a gtk/gui program from terminal
<OerHeks> just use the update icon on your panel/menu ?
<OerHeks> or 'sudo apt update && etc'
<Volkodav> OerHeks: Well it's normal but it does not start though
<Volkodav> icon is dead too
<Seveas> Volkodav: dpkg -l | grep '^.\?[A-Z]'
#ubuntu+1 2016-09-16
<elichai2> is it possible to write on the repo line `testing` instead of `yakkety`?
<elichai2> (so i'll always stay on the testing version)
<k1l> no
#ubuntu+1 2016-09-17
<lapion> hello, I have installed glibc6-dbg, however I still get the following missing dependancies: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23189981/
<lapion> should I unpack the in /usr/src/glibc containing glibc-2.23.tar.xz ?
<lordievader> Good morning
#ubuntu+1 2016-09-18
<Dreaman> how to upgreat to 16.10
<Dreaman> terminal comand
<lordievader> Good morning
<maxb> Right, time to upgrade a sacrificial laptop to yakkety and see what happens :-)
#ubuntu+1 2017-09-11
<ducasse> AndrzejL: aiui gnome has dropped support for tray icons, or it's coming soon. could be related to that. steam probably uses an indicator instead.
<lotuspsychje> indicators will come to right upper corner indeed instead of tray applet at left down corner
<ducasse> don't you now need an extension for the tray icons?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: the extension will be vanilla installed, canonical forked one
<lotuspsychje> indicators + dash to dock are installed by default
<lotuspsychje> i got both enabled, but didnt see indicators yet
<lotuspsychje> perhaps still worked on?
<ducasse> dunno, i just read about it a while back.
<lotuspsychje> i can manage them with gnome-tweak-tool on/off
<lotuspsychje> knotify..something
 * ducasse nods
<nacc> ducasse: interesting, thanks for that info!
<ducasse> nacc: np, i'll try to test a few electron snaps myself on both 17.04 and 17.10 to check when i find the time. should i just try the ones that have been mentioned so far?
<nacc> ducasse: that's probably easiest
<ducasse> ok, will do - hopefully tomorrow.
<sary> Is there 17.10 desktop iso image other than the daily build?
<oerheks> Not that i know of, for desktop.
<ducasse> sary: there's the beta image afaik
<AndrzejL> ducasse: 
<AndrzejL> So you reckon they will fix the tray icons?
<AndrzejL> Or did they get rid of them?
<ducasse> AndrzejL: read what lotus said following me, he knows gnome better as i don't use it myself
<AndrzejL> Ah yes
<AndrzejL> I am a fresh meat to gnome myself
<sary> ducasse: I searched the web for the beta1 image and the alpha's , but didn't find any.
<AndrzejL> KDE / plasma is my desktop of choice but I like the Ubuntu Gnome and want to give it a spin before installing plasma
<AndrzejL> Altho recently I find myself being bored with Plasma.. maybe its time for change...
<sary> someone is experiencing freezes with the daily build image on an actual install and the live session with a 7th Gen. Intel i5 + Intel 620 GPU.
<flocculant> sary: if you're talking about ubuntu - then nothing other than dailies for that
<sary> flocculant: Hiya, Yes Ubuntu, not the flavors! Noted, Thanks.
<oerheks> sary,  someone = you ?
<sary> oerheks: not me, someone else #See https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2370990
<oerheks> oke, so it does not affect you?
<sary> No, am flyin' xubuntu for awhile with no such issue.
<flocculant> sary: \o/
<nettlejam> Question about the tomcat8 package... Debian Stable ('stretch') has version 8.5.14, but Artful still only includes 8.0.38. I haven't gone digging but I'm assuming that since versino 8.5 is in Debian stable, it's been available for a fairly long time. Is there a reason Ubuntu will still ship an older version?
<brainwash> the ubuntu tomcat package carries additional patches, there it will not be auto synced with debian
<brainwash> therefore I mean
<brainwash> nettlejam: I suggest opening a bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomcat8
<nettlejam> brainwash - thanks, i'll do that
<brainwash> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<brainwash> the first paragraph explains how it works
<nettlejam> Well, filed - hope i did it right :P https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomcat8/+bug/1716471
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1716471 in tomcat8 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu package version 8.0.x in Artful lags behind Debian Stable at 8.5.x" [Undecided,New]
<brainwash> I think adding the correct Tags will help
<brainwash> "upgrade-software-version"
<nettlejam> ah, thanks
<nettlejam> sorry - not familiar with the process
<brainwash> so, the bad news is that it's too late in the dev cycle to upgrade the version
<brainwash> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseSchedule
<nettlejam> Do you think this will at least raise the issue so that it may be included in the 18.04 release?
<brainwash> of course
<nettlejam> That works for me then :)
<nettlejam> Thanks for the help
<brainwash> you're welcome
#ubuntu+1 2017-09-12
<fdsfde> are there any plans to drop firefox?
<nacc> nettlejam: brainwash: i responded in the bug and duped it
<fdsfde> that is really ridiculous ubuntu still ship the default browser which has less market share than IE
<valorie> fdsfde: what browser would you prefer?
<fdsfde> chrome of course
<valorie> that isn't free open source software
<valorie> that said, I use chrome
<valorie> I wouldn't want it supplied by default however
<valorie> you are free to argue for your POV on Ubuntu-devel or so
<fdsfde> chrome is free and open source
<Bashing-om> fdsfde: It is chromium that is the open source app .
<ducasse> fdsfde: ...and it most definitely isn't free software
<valorie> in Kubuntu we'll move to Falkon as soon as it's ready
<valorie> but not for this next release
<ducasse> interesting. i had not heard of that one before.
<valorie> it's a rename of a new project that recently joined the KDE community
<valorie> not sure it's available as anything but a snap still
<valorie> probably not had an official release yet
<ducasse> nacc: ok, i've tested the same snaps here on artful, and they work just fine. i guess it's no use in me filing a bug since i can't reproduce the problem? note: the last poster mentioned installing from software center and i used cli, could that have any impact?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<nacc> ducasse: i suppose it coudl, but i assume they would both end up in `snap install...`
<ducasse> me too, but assumptions can bu a bad thing :)
<erle-> how much will Gnome(TM) in Ubuntu be customized?
<erle-> will it finally be similar to Gnome from other distros?
<erle-> for example will finally you stop breaking Nautilus through patches?
<ducasse> aiui a custom theme is used by default, but a more standard session is available. one of the reasons for moving to gnome was to avoid patches, iirc.
<erle-> themes are fine
<erle-> I am talking about low-level patching of Nautilus and other core apps
<ducasse> from what i've heard the whole idea was to get rid of patches, but you should really ask the devs for details on that.
<erle-> thanks
<AndrzejL> Heh... I was going to blame ubuntu for my arch linux cups server problems. Turns out it was the arch server and lib32-glibc that was the culprit ;)...
<AndrzejL> Question for you folks
<AndrzejL> How to add PlayOnLinux application launcher to the "Open with application"?
<AndrzejL> For example - I want to add Microsoft Office 2007 as my main docx file app
<AndrzejL> Ok I've found a possible bug... 
<AndrzejL> I have changed the wallpaper and the lock screen wallpaper
<AndrzejL> and I've disabled animations
<AndrzejL> now everytime I am unlocking the desktop I see a pink rectangle for a second or two before the screen unlocks
<maxb> I've upgraded two laptops to artful now
<maxb> Both have failed to boot properly due to systemd-networkd-wait-online waiting forever
<maxb> It seems like this is too obvious a bug...
#ubuntu+1 2017-09-13
<maxb> bug 1714301
<ubottu> bug 1714301 in systemd (Ubuntu Artful) "systemd-networkd hangs my boot (wireless)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714301
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Anyone else having problems installing Snaps from Store in the beta?
<CountryfiedLinux> I got a weird error when trying to install a snappy package from Software.
<CountryfiedLinux> gdbus.error.org/freedesktop.dbus.error.noreply
<CountryfiedLinux> Any suggestions?
<AndrzejL> guys
<AndrzejL> how do you change the pink background behind the lock screen?
<AndrzejL> As in when you pull the screen up to unlock it there is a pink background behind it...
<AndrzejL> https://youtu.be/sZYy0h2vn6o
<AndrzejL> This to be exact
<AndrzejL> Ok...
<AndrzejL> I have had it with those *** snakes on the *** plane...
<AndrzejL> sudo install plasma-desktop sddm
<AndrzejL> apt :)
<vithiri> How can I check if my session is Wayland or Xorg?
<vithiri> Okay, I should have Googled that.
<vithiri> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/202891/how-to-know-whether-wayland-or-x11-is-being-used :)
<lucas-arg> hey all
<lucas-arg> any reason why ubuntu is using firefox 50 in 17.10??
#ubuntu+1 2017-09-14
<vincenzo> Hello. I had a problem in 17.04 and now that I reinstalled 17.10 the problem came back again, and I don't remember how I had solved it previously
<vincenzo> My dns gets slow, seems like more specifically in apt
<vincenzo> when using italian sources
<vincenzo> the browser is fine, websites load instantly, but apt stays there for 30 seconds at 0% before starting.
<vincenzo> I seem to recall it was a DNS problem but I'm actually unsure.
<vincenzo> well, it's not the DNS at least ping works fine
<Soul_Sample> hey! my indicators are not showing even though the extension is installed and running. any ideas? thanks!
<lotuspsychje> Soul_Sample: got the same thing here
<lotuspsychje> Soul_Sample: think its being worked on still
<Soul_Sample> a lot of issues with extensions. i upgraded from 17.04 gnome and everything worked well there, now I can't enable half of the extensions and tracker absolutely kills my system on every reboot for a couple of minutes even though everything is indexed
<lotuspsychje> Soul_Sample: both indicators & dash to dock show in gnome-tweak-tool enabled here
<Soul_Sample> lotuspsychje: did you notice there is a SECOND extension tweaker?
<lotuspsychje> Soul_Sample: did you upgrade to 17.10 or clean install?
<Soul_Sample> it was an upgrade
<lotuspsychje> Soul_Sample: its not recommended to upgrade yet
<lotuspsychje> Soul_Sample: still in development
<Soul_Sample> well yeah, but I figured if something breaks I'll reinstall. I don't want to reinstall for one extension on/off switch &/()=
<lotuspsychje> Soul_Sample: knotifier indicators addon is what you talk about right?
<Soul_Sample> this installation went through so much that I'm kind of surprised it still works. Yeah, knotifier, but I also tried topicons, no luck
<lotuspsychje> Soul_Sample: thats the fork their working on, so i guess we have to be patient in this stage
<Soul_Sample> i'm okay with that. just wanted to check if there's some quick fix
<Soul_Sample> everything I run is in development, I live on the edge :D
<Soul_Sample> but I will probably reinstall for 18.04, it's way overdue
<lotuspsychje> i found 17.10 clean very stable myself already
<lotuspsychje> im gonna help bug out intil 18.04
<Soul_Sample> I actually have to move to a clean home folder, there's hundreds of redundant files everywhere. I installed this as 16.04 unity, upgraded it to kde neon, downgraded back to 16.04, upgraded to 16.10>17.04 mate, back to unity, switched to gnome, upgraded to 17.10. and IT STILL BOOTS
<lotuspsychje> Soul_Sample: you could dig around dconf-editor perhaps, thats where i found dash to dock tweaks
<lotuspsychje> Soul_Sample: thats asking for issues lol
<Soul_Sample> ubuntu Dock doesn't show up at all, but luckily Dash to dock worked as soon as I reinstalled it
<Soul_Sample> It's actually impressive, 8.10 fell apart for every little thing, driver update, random upgrade, wrong version of a conf file. Feels like it's invincible now
<Soul_Sample> I remember spending whole nights trying to type out xorg.conf manually to make my second display work 
<Soul_Sample> and then drivers would update and overwrite the xorg.conf :D
<lotuspsychje> for proper helping 17.10 i would recommend clean install
<lotuspsychje> you never know what old leftovers can confuse system
<lotuspsychje> also not very helpful to add a !bug this way
<Soul_Sample> well you have the exact same issue and yours was a clean install!
<lotuspsychje> and i have placed some bus to help out
<lotuspsychje> *bugs
<alias_neo> :https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful . Should I raise them there?
<alias_neo> 20:24 < alias_neo> I find it hard to believe they haven't been raised so is there somewhe
<alias_neo> well that didn't work
<lotuspsychje> alias_neo: explain the whole story please?
<alias_neo> So I'm running Arty on my new Ryzen build because it's got a late enough kernel that I can even boot.
<alias_neo> I installed the nightly from 4 or 5 nights ago
<lotuspsychje> okay and your issue is?
<alias_neo> I apt update a couple of times a day, and I have a couple of issues;
<lotuspsychje> alias_neo: can you hastebin them to channel?
<alias_neo> I'm not sure what you mean? You want me to write up the issue in a hastebin?
<lotuspsychje> no, the putput of errors of apt update
<lotuspsychje> output
<alias_neo> there's no errors in apt update
<alias_neo> the reference to apt update was meaning that I keep it up to date, apologies
<alias_neo> (and apt upgrade too of course)
<lotuspsychje> ok whats your couple of issues?
<ducasse> alias_neo: you should be using full-upgrade, mot just upgrade
<alias_neo> So, the first is that I set scale to 200% because I'm on a 4K monitor, after a reboot the shell is unscaled and I have to go into display, click 100% and apply, and then it goes back to 200% and scales.
<alias_neo> ducasse: Thanks, I was not aware
<alias_neo> The second issue is that if my machine sleeps, I come back to a broken lock screen with a white background, and if I log in all my windows are gone.
<alias_neo> by sleep I mean screen-off, not suspend
<brainwash> bug 1717272
<ubottu> bug 1717272 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "HiDPI settings reset on logout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1717272
<alias_neo> Hmm, is search case sensitive? Because I searched several variations on "hi-dpi" and "scaling"
<alias_neo> Ok, so that's one down, as it's already raised
<brainwash> it was opened 4 hours ago
<lotuspsychje> nice find brainwash 
<alias_neo> What's the best way to add some weight to it? Simple click that it affects me?
<brainwash> is your second issue really triggered by turning off the screen?
<brainwash> I guess so alias_neo 
<alias_neo> not by turning it off, when it turns itself off
<alias_neo> as in screen-off session locked, I forget the term for it
<alias_neo> when I'm afk
<brainwash> did you try to manually lock the session?
<alias_neo> No, I'll try now, one moment
<alias_neo> I'm guessing that one just answered itself
<alias_neo> not only is everything closed, my scaling reset itself back to 100%
<brainwash> the first issue was filed against gnome-control-center, and a new version is available in -proposed
<alias_neo> Hmm, my ression just crashed and hte system rebooted
<alias_neo> apologies if I missed any reponses
<brainwash> alias_neo: first issue was filed against gnome-control-center, and a new version is available in -proposed
<brainwash> there may be other gnome packages in -proposed also
<alias_neo> Just enabling it as we speak
<alias_neo> is there any harm in just installed all proposed updates?
<brainwash> hard to tell
<alias_neo> I mean, what's the best way to keep track of updates to the pre-realease?
<brainwash> keep track?
<alias_neo> Anyway, not to worry, I'm here to report bugs if needed
<alias_neo> so the second issue, do we think it needs raising?
<brainwash> certainly it does
<alias_neo> Ok, then I shall do so
<brainwash> please check the system log (journalctl) for hints
<alias_neo> conversely, is there something I can do to indicate a bug appears to be fixed, a la the first one?
<alias_neo> (assuming I reboot now and it proves to be fixed)
<brainwash> then you add a comment to the bug report
<alias_neo> Great, then I'll reboot and see if the gnome-control-center update fixed the scaling and report that.
<alias_neo> brb
<brainwash> ok
<alias_neo> Ok, the gnome-control-center update does not appear to have resolved the issue
<brainwash> did you install any other gnome related updates?
<alias_neo> I installed the "additional" and any others that started with gnome-*
<brainwash> ok
<brainwash> that's valuable information also
<alias_neo> Where does it see which version this was supposedly fix in?
<alias_neo> s/see/say/
<lotuspsychje> alias_neo: wich kernel are you on plz?
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.12.0.13.14 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<alias_neo> lotuspsychje: 4.13.0-041300-generic
<alias_neo> Installing linux-image-generic meta as we speak
<alias_neo> I'm not sure it'll boot though, 4.13 is the only one I've had success with on this Ryzen machine
<lotuspsychje> ah
<alias_neo> I@m happy to try boot into it now it's installed
<brainwash> alias_neo: I mean you should add to the report that you've tested with gnome packages from -proposed also
<brainwash> that's valuable information
<alias_neo> brainwash: Sure thing
<brainwash> the lock screen issue may be related to xorg vs wayland session
<brainwash> did you test with both?
<lotuspsychje> brainwash: isnt that still worked on?
<alias_neo> I don't have the session switcher on my login screen for some reason. I'm pretty sure though Xorg didn't work at all. I may have to test that if I recall incorrectly
<lotuspsychje> brainwash: last time i checked, xorg was still default
<brainwash> I have no clue
<brainwash> running a minimal system since long
<lotuspsychje> first i had xorg and Xwayland, then wayland dissapeared
<lotuspsychje> think its still work in progress
<alias_neo> How do I confirm which I'm on?
<brainwash> I assume the wayland option is hidden when a closed source gpu driver is used
<alias_neo> Ah yes, I'm on Nvidia drivers
<brainwash> but on the other hand.. gnome did add support for the nvidia driver recently I think
<brainwash> this new tech :D
<alias_neo> I've been quite happily running some ML/CUDA stuffo n the Nvidia driver here though.
<brainwash> well, either way you should check system and session logs
<brainwash> this will tell you why your session is closed unexpectedly
<alias_neo> This any use: https://hastebin.com/yiboterebi.vbs ?
<brainwash> it probably is
<alias_neo> lotuspsychje: What should I look out for if the kernel you suggested boots?
<lotuspsychje> alias_neo: just wanted to know for info
<alias_neo> ok
<lotuspsychje> alias_neo: if you fill bug, mention kernel too ok
<alias_neo> will do :d
<alias_neo> just going to reboot and try that 4.12 kernel
<alias_neo> in fact, let me grab another machine for irc, logging in with irssi every time is getting irksome, plus HiDPI works on the other machine running Xenial :D
<brainwash> alias_neo_1: maybe bug 1697882
<ubottu> bug 1697882 in gdm "GDM should not allow X11 sessions when NVIDIA's KMS is enabled" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1697882
<brainwash> but it should be fixed anyway
<alias_neo_1> hmm, my log suggests kms isn't enabled?
<alias_neo_1> or am I misinterpreting it
<brainwash> that's true
<alias_neo_1> catting that modeset module says N on my machine
<alias_neo_1> let me turn it on and reboot and test
<brainwash> I would run "ubuntu-bug gdm3" to help filing a new bug report
<brainwash> at this point I'm a bit distracted
<brainwash> can't pay much attention right now
<alias_neo_1> no problem
<alias_neo> I switcihed to Wayland, that fixed the scaling bug, but the machine doesn't wake at all from locked session with Wayland
<alias_neo> how do I get the log for this session since I'll have to forcefully power cycle the box?
<david_> ‎ I'm recieving the error owncloud: relocation error: /opt/ownCloud/qt-5.6.2/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5OpenGL.so.5: symbol _ZTV26QOpenGLSharedResourceGuard, version Qt_5_PRIVATE_API not defined in file libQt5Gui.so.5 with link time reference in Kubuntu. It is preventing the owncloud-client from running. Just happened with an update of Artful 17.10 today
<david_> Unfortunately I have no idea why and Google was no help. Other clients on other machines work fine.
#ubuntu+1 2017-09-15
<random432> Hi, what is the best way to enable an extension on gnome in CLI ? seems "gnome-shell-extension-tool -e" doesn't work
<vincenzoml> Hi there, I am starting to use ubuntu 17.10; one big issue is that my videos have strange colours when played via totem
<vincenzoml> I have a video which is all yellow, and it is displayed as purple
<vincenzoml> the thumbnail in nautilus is yellow
<vincenzoml> mplayer and vlc play the video just fine, however in kdenlive I have the same issues and I don't have a replacement for it :) 
<vincenzoml> the video I'm playing is mp4 - h264
<vincenzoml> just tested with the example videos provided by ubuntu and the issue is not related to codecs or file formats
<brainwash> vincenzoml: sounds like a problem with the gstreamer backend
<brainwash> vincenzoml: I would test with "gst-play-1.0 /path/to/file"
<brunch> Computer hangs on shutdown until you change to tty7. Also, ttys appear to only have an underscore (no login) unless you've gone through tty7 before. Do we have a bug for this?
<brainwash> brunch: does this happen when doing a logout also?
<brunch> brainwash: you mean if I can log out to gdm without issues?
<brainwash> right
<brunch> oooor if I can shut down after loging out without having to go through tty7?
<brainwash> well, both I guess
<brainwash> it's just information gathering
<brainwash> to pinpoint the issue
<brainwash> other than that, you should check the system log for hints (via journalctl)
<brainwash> you may have to enable persistent logs first
<brainwash> by creating the directory /var/log/journal
<brunch> alright, I'll check in a moment
<ducasse> david_: that does not look like an ubuntu-packaged owncloud client, talk to the owncloud people
<brunch> alright so logout works fine
<brunch> but trying to power off after logging out, or fresh boot without logging in makes no difference from shutdown from desktop
<brunch> same thing with reboots
<brunch> need to ‘unlock’ ttys by going through tty7 first
<brunch> then it displays a message prompting the shutdown message to immediatly shut down afterwards
<brainwash> anything in the system log?
<brunch> where do I check again?
<brainwash> journalctl
<brunch>  journalctl -b -1 Specifying boot ID or boot offset has no effect, no persistent journal was found.
<brunch> am I doing it wrong?
<brunch> ah I see, need to persist it first
<brainwash> exactly
<brunch> just a moment, I'll try this again
<brunch> hmmm I'll play with the times so that it's easier to walk through
<brunch> OK so the logs are pasted here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25539906/
<brunch> according to my phone's clock it goes like this:
<brunch> minute 0: boot computer
<brunch> minute 1: log in
<brunch> 1:30: shut down
<brunch> 2:00: change to tty7 to unfreeze and actually shut down
<brunch> extra info: using nvidia propietary drivers nvidia-384 from the ppa
<brunch> on a dual monitor setup, if it is any help
<brainwash> mmh
<brainwash> I would do a test run without the "splash" kernel boot paramter
<brainwash> maybe even remove the "quiet" one also
<brainwash> brunch: did it work fine before installing the nvidia driver?
<brunch> brainwash: I can't say for certain... I have the habit of immediatly installing it since mesa sometimes freezes the whole system
<brunch> I'll try without splash and quiet
<brunch> just a sec
<brunch> sorry for taking so long, had to answer a call
<brunch> brainwash: removing quiet and splash fixed the issue
<brunch> can also access ttys without going through tty7
<brunch> also, tty7 seems to have more content now
<brainwash> not using splash means not using plymouth to display a boot/shutdown screen
<brainwash> still, you would have to test without the nvidia driver I think
<brunch> I suppose I'd have to reinstall for that
<brunch> or is it fine if I just go back to mesa from this point?
<brainwash> probably
<brainwash> I suggest that you initiate a bug report with "ubuntu-bug plymouth"
<brunch> I wouldn't be surprised if the card is to blame. <16.10 hangs the system with nouveau
<brainwash> this will gather logs files for the current state
<brainwash> which gpu is that?
<brunch> gtx960m. Have had issues with it since I got the laptop
<brainwash> ohh
<brainwash> so it's multi gpu also, or? intel + nvidia
<brunch> I'm surprised I can install ubuntu and log in with it without the propietary drivers now
<brunch> yes, it is intel + nvidia
<brunch> fedora and suse installers just freeze if I don't blacklist nouveau
<brunch> ubuntu seems to be using the intel chip on default
<brainwash> there's https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/board/98/
<brunch> perhaps I should try with the stable propietary driver too
<brunch> think it's at 375
<brainwash> you should do that
<brainwash> well, you got plenty to do now :)
<brunch> I'll get to it this evening, I guess :Þ
<brunch> thanks for walking me through, it's good to have a clear task
<brainwash> you're welcome
<enet> Hi all. Does anyone know how to enable move-to-subwords-behaviour in Ubuntu 17.10 (with Gnome 3)? I mean jump backwards/forwards words in camelCaseExpressions using Alt+Arrow keys.
<immu> https://imgur.com/a/KC8mP issue while searching for a software or file in ubuntu daily
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<ikonia> ok ?
<ikonia> "time out"
<ikonia> isn't that a key to the problem
<ikonia> you're using a development version and it couldn't get a response back in time from the server providing the meta data for the software packages.
<ikonia> what do you think the problem is ?
<immu> i don't know ,may be someone can figure it out
<ikonia> think about it.....
<gonyere_> So, I've been running 17.10 for a while now, and suddenly two-finger scrolling has quit working... any thoughts?
<gonyere_> update: nm - resetting tweak-tool to default settings and a restart seems to have fixed it, though I can't see anythings changed...
<immu> do snaps work in 17.10?
<pia3399user> Hello everyone, Private Internet Access VPN client doesn't work with the newest build of 17.10
<pia3399user> It works with 17.04 just fine.  But I can get PIA to install on 17.10, but after that when you click the icon, nothing happens
<pia3399user> the workaround is to use the built-in VPN for 17.10, but that takes some research to do properly.  Since the PIA VPN client is designed for Debian distros, I thought this should be reported, but can't figure out where else to report it to.
#ubuntu+1 2017-09-16
<lotuspsychje> erle-: best not join irc as root
<lotuspsychje> erle-: login as user for security reasons
<erle-> I am not Root, mate. Thank you very much.
<lotuspsychje> erle-: your ident says you are :p
<erle-> I am aware.
<Anaak[m]> hello i installed artful on a laptop and the display randomly rotates, mostly 180 degrees and i can fix it with xrandr -o normal but it just happens again randomly after a few minutes
<Anaak[m]> there is a comment here with the same problem: http://linuxiumcomau.blogspot.com/2017/06/second-look-at-ubuntu-1710-or-artful.html
<Anaak[m]> it's on an hp probook g2 450
<ducasse> Anaak[m]: i've heard others mention the same problem, you could try searching launchpad and file a bug if one doesn't exist
<Anaak[m]> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/5160
<Anaak[m]> i think that is the issue
#ubuntu+1 2017-09-17
<mscs> Hi there! I'm having an issue with my XPS13 and a thunderbolt docking station.  When I have an external display, keyboard, and mouse connected and I close the lid, my laptop suspends.
<mscs> I've set HandleLidSwitchDocked=ignore in systemd, used dconf to edit the settings in gnome, all to no avail. Any idea what's up?
<TJ-> mscs: anything in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/kern.log to indicate what is firing that off?
<mscs> let me tail them and try
<mscs> (I'm connected from a different host, so it should be ok)
<mscs> ok. I've got the tail.
<mscs> It's just sitting there, then on lid-close I see some kernel messages about preparing for sleep
<mscs> doesn't look like there's anything about why. Would TLP cause it to do that?
<TJ-> I've not played with artful but with all the changes it wouldn't surprise me if something has got lost amongst all the changes 
<TJ-> mscs: is this with the GUI desktop running? try shutting down the GUI and just having the tty console and see whether it still sleeps on lid close. That at least would narrow down where the event is being initiated
<mscs> ooh, good idea
<mscs> gimme a few, let me try
<mscs> TJ-: short answer, seems like it's something Gnome is doing.
<TJ-> mscs: I thought it may be
<TJ-> probably due to the upheaval of dropping unity and moving to gnome
<lotuspsychje> mscs: whats going on, im on artful testing?
<mscs> lotuspsychje: well, I've got a Dell XPS 13 9360 plugged into a Dell TB16 dock. 
<mscs> I plug the laptop in over thunderbolt, the display, keyboard, and mouse all pick up fine and the laptop starts charging.
<mscs> When I close the lid, rather than staying awake, the laptop suspends.
<mscs> lid-close-suspend-external-monitor is false (the default), and (thanks to TJ-'s idea to test) I can tell that it doesn't happen when Gnome is stopped
<lotuspsychje> mscs: power settings are set good?
<mscs> as far as I can tell - they're all defaults, though I have TLP installed
<mscs> I've got the latest bios from Dell, fully updated.
<mscs> when we looked at syslog and kern.log the only thing we saw was the messages about the system getting ready to suspend, nothing that indicated what triggered it to do so
<mscs> though... an update to upower just landed?
<mscs> lol. That'd be funny. Let me try upgrading it real quick.
<mscs> the plot thickens: it works fine in Xorg.
<mscs> so upower update seems to have made it worse, not better. off to poke around for a bit
<lotuspsychje> mscs: how you know your in wayland?
<lotuspsychje> welcome azaki 
<azaki> oh, hi. =p
<azaki> i'm just gonna copy/paste it from the other channel, because yeah..
<azaki> has canonical announced what the upgrade plan looks like right now for 17.10 ? i mean i assume that both people on ubuntu-gnome and ubuntu-unity are going to both just be upgraded to the same gnome-based ubuntu desktop
<azaki> but i'm wondering if there will be any weirdness as a result of the past differences between unity and gnome flavors
<lotuspsychje> azaki: 17.10 is still in development atm
<lotuspsychje> azaki: so upgrade is not recommended yet
<lotuspsychje> azaki: 17.10 gonna have gnome by default indeed
<lotuspsychje> azaki: 18.04 will have gnome by default for LTS
<azaki> i don't mean upgrade now...
<azaki> i'm just wondering how the process will work.
<azaki> i assume the old "ubuntu gnome" flavor is being discontinued?
<lotuspsychje> azaki: ubuntu-gnome will be automaticly upgraded to ubuntu-desktop, wich is gnome by default
<lotuspsychje> azaki: same goes for unity
<azaki> ok, thanks. that's more or less what i wanted to know
<azaki> because i know that canonical has been working on getting certain extensions out of the box, like dash-to-dock and others. which aren't shipped by default on current ubuntu-gnome
<azaki> so yeah. anyways. thank you =)
<lotuspsychje> azaki: they forked 2 extensions by default already
<lotuspsychje> azaki: dash to dock fork and knotify indicators
<azaki> is gnome "classic mode" still going to be available out of the box?
<lotuspsychje> i dont think so azaki 
<azaki> hm
<lotuspsychje> azaki: but perhaps there might be a workaround
<azaki> we're both talking about the same thing right? the classic mode that looks like gnome 2
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> default is gnome 3 right
<azaki> yeah, the default gnome3 basically looks pretty plain, has no dock or window list.
<azaki> and then there is the classic mode which looks like this: http://worldofgnome.org/uploads/2014/02/classic-312-desktop.png
<lotuspsychje> !find classic
<ubottu> Found: fcitx-ui-classic, fonts-lohit-taml-classical, hunspell-fr-classical, classicmenu-indicator, fcitx-table-quick-classic, fonts-gfs-bodoni-classic, fonts-gfs-didot-classic, ibus-table-quick-classic, icinga2-classicui, igtf-policy-classic (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=classic&searchon=names&suite=artful&section=all
<lotuspsychje> azaki: not sure of that mate, we will have to see in final release
<krytarik> !info gnome-session-flashback
<ubottu> gnome-session-flashback (source: gnome-flashback (3.24.0-1ubuntu4)): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME Flashback session. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.24.0-1ubuntu4 (artful), package size 4 kB, installed size 43 kB
<azaki> krytarik: oh, flashback is the classic mode session?
<krytarik> Yep - https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GnomeFlashback
<lotuspsychje> tnx krytarik 
<krytarik> Sure.
<lotuspsychje> azaki: you can also install 17.10 then wait until 18.04 LTS is out
<lotuspsychje> to get used of new ubuntu
<azaki> it's for a family member who is more used to the oldschool style of user interfaces
<azaki> they are not familiar with "docks" or how they work.
<azaki> =o
<azaki> i suppose i could customize the extensions myself, but it's more convenient to just login using classic mode
<lotuspsychje> azaki: you can enable/disable dock easy and make it look classic
<lotuspsychje> just 2 addons by default
<azaki> well, classic adds a window list also
<azaki> and a all white theme to the ui
<azaki> also adds the old "applications" and "places" menus in the upper bar
<lotuspsychje> i know
<RalphBa> hi all
<RalphBa> I'm actually trying to install ubuntu 17.10 daily on an already encrypted usb drive. there is a huge btrfs and I tried to convince ubuntu installer to install on that btrfs without reformatting(took care there is no @ snapshot on it).
<RalphBa>  I could configure installer, but it hangs at detecting filesystems
<RalphBa> is there a way to even avoid partitioning configuration and directly mount /mnt for installation?
<tomreyn> i don't think the installer supports installing into existing file systems. whats the use case?
<ikonia> how would it know / be able to decyrpt the file system ?
<RalphBa> I have a fully encrypted pen drive with a btrfs partition on it containing multiple subvolumes with multiple distros
<ikonia> if it's already encypted like you say
<RalphBa> it is
<ikonia> how does it decrypt it ?
<ikonia> how does it know the key ?
<RalphBa> I would like the installer to install directly on a given subvolume and evene not to care about grub
<ikonia> there is an option not to install grub
<ikonia> but that sort of will fail due to the package hooks for the kernel packages
<ikonia> as that will trigger hooks for grub
<RalphBa> thats the thing, thats everything working. I just need the installer to do its thing on a subvolume and configure the system itself but ignoring the rest
<ikonia> I'm curious to how it's decrypted the encypted disk for the install ?
<ikonia> there are no prompts to enter a key, so how do you tell it where the key is to decyrpt ?
<RalphBa> by already executing cryptsetup on console
<ikonia> so you are manually decrypting the volume ?
<ikonia> then starting the installer
<RalphBa> I prepare everything, after doing cryptsetup you can select partition inside in installer
<RalphBa> but the detecting filesystem step at installation itself hangs
<RalphBa> so I would prefer to mount manually a subvolume as /mnt so installer ca do its stuff without caring about the rest
<ikonia> how would it work post install, as the installer would not have setup al the cyrpt stuff, so it wouldn't know how to decrypt at boot time
<ikonia> you can't install to /mnt target though
<ikonia> it wants a device, not a file system
<RalphBa> the actual ubuntu 17.04 on that usb drive is copied over from an unencrypted installation. there wasn't anything to do, everything is done by grub which is maintained by an arch installation
<RalphBa> it passes everything as kernel arguments
<ikonia> this sounds like pretty much non-existant use case
<ikonia> right, so the OS doesn't need to care about the encyption
<RalphBa> it is the use case, that ubuntu is not capable of full disk encryption (even kernel is encrypted, there is a grub hook in arch for letting grub decrypt)
<RalphBa> so grub loads the kernel from the encrypted drive
<ikonia> I thought it can handle FDE just fine
<RalphBa> ?
<RalphBa> when I tried last time with ubuntu there was still this "kernel has to be unencrypted" thing
<RalphBa> also its kind of special setup, I avoid lvm
<ikonia> depends on the encyption method, I'm sure it's been FDE ready since 14.04
<ikonia> maybe earlier
<RalphBa> just one huge btrfs
<ikonia> the file system doesn't matter
<RalphBa> otherwise abstraction costs performance
<ikonia> it's disk encryption
<ikonia> not file system encyption
<RalphBa> yes, but ubuntu wants to setup an lvm volume for its stuff
<RalphBa> inside the container
<ikonia> ubuntu uses an LVM volume for one method and in the standard file system layout
<RalphBa> well however, is it possible to just pass an already mounted /mnt to installer and skip the whole fs stuff?
<ikonia> maybe I need to look at the current installer and see what it's capable of
<ikonia> RalphBa: no, it won't install to /mnt/$something
<ikonia> it wants a device not a file system 
<RalphBa> is there a bootstrapping way?
<ikonia> the old debootstrap guide maybe useful to adapt ?
<RalphBa> hmm...
<ikonia> but again you're creating a usecase / situation that it's not really designed for or desired by anyone other than you (that I've ever seen)
<ikonia> you'll be on thin ice with it
<RalphBa> I have no problem with fixing adapting an installed linux, just with making it installing in that case
<RalphBa> when its there, I take care about the rest
<RalphBa> how said, I already copied a 17.04 over and made it working well using that setup
<tomreyn> this surely sounds like a debootstrap use case, if any.
<RalphBa> ... I think it would be a nice thing if ubuntu once supports also a pro installation like arch.
<RalphBa> well for now I have to do again what I didn't want to. install it first somewhere else and then copying it over :(
<tomreyn> some call it pro, others call it finicky
<RalphBa> and thats fun, aside of getting things more or less exactly how you want
<RalphBa> and aside of learning a lot
<RalphBa> ikonia, because of FDE. I actually try it on an empty drive and get the message, that the root partition on an encrypted drive needs a separate boot partition. so it does not support fde vie grub crypt feature
<RalphBa> so yes, the usecase is pretty obvious when you want to avoid evil maid attacks
<ikonia> docs show it supporting FDE 
<RalphBa> how?
<RalphBa> encrypting a drive and installing / in that encrypted container is not doing the thing
<RalphBa> i fear here fde means not using ecryptfs
<ikonia> have a look at the docs, I've not got a test box at hand to start the installer
<tomreyn> ecryptfs is file system encryption, so not FDE
<RalphBa> yes, and I fear with FDE they mean encrypting root instead of only ecryptfs but not encrypting also boot
<RalphBa> but I mean FDE up to the last byte including the kernel
<RalphBa> ok, up to the last bytes - grub
<RalphBa> that first time I saw with a loot of frickeling around in arch linux
<tomreyn> what the installer creates when you select the FDE option is an unencrypted /boot partition with kernel + initrd, the rest encrypted.
<RalphBa> gladly its just a lot of frickling around with grub and do not really affect the kernel itself
<RalphBa> tomreyn, unencrypted kernel = invitation for evil maid
<tomreyn> i'm aware. and there's no way around evil maid unless you trust your firmware + hardware.
<RalphBa> and how said, grub in the meantime is able to load the kernel from the luks container
<tomreyn> do you?
<tomreyn> doesn't matter if the firmware is compromised
<RalphBa> well, better than having an exposed kernel :D
<tomreyn> you can encrypt that in a second step if you want to, there are guides on it on the web, others have done it before.
<RalphBa> for sure also thats not 100% but by avoiding an efi boot due to the lack of space in mbr its at least making evil maid pretty hard
<tomreyn> i'm not convinced
<ikonia> couldn't you just boot a kernel from a usb if you encypted the kernel to get around the "security" that an encypted kernel gives you ?
<RalphBa> ikonia, the whole thing is an usb drive
<ikonia> what whole thing ?
<RalphBa> the installation will run on an usb drive. I have kind of workenv on a stick
<ikonia> thats not what I meant
<ikonia> I meant you're trying to protect your kernel by encypting it at boot time
<ikonia> but couldn't you just boot a kernal from an external source to get around that "security" option
<ikonia> I'm not seeing the value of encypting the kernel before boot
<RalphBa> sure you could, but you'd still need the password
<ikonia> ok ? 
<RalphBa> which only me knows, and I will for sure not boot from another kernel
<ikonia> what are you protecting against then ?
<RalphBa> but only from one decrypted by grub
<ikonia> so really you don't care about the kernel
<ikonia> you're trying to protect the FDE encyption password held in the grub config on /boot ?
<RalphBa> it is not held in grub config...
<ikonia> then what are you trying to protect ?
<RalphBa> I actually enter the password twice, one time for grub so it can load the kernel and one time for the kernel so it can decrypt root
<ikonia> but what are you trying to protect by encypting /boot ?
<RalphBa> so grub loaded from mbr, decrypts the kernel and the kernel decrypts root
<ikonia> but what are you trying to protect by encypting /boot ?
<RalphBa> So there is a decrypted chain except grub itself which is simply very small and because of the lack of space hard to compromise
<ikonia> but what are you trying to protect by encypting /boot ?
<RalphBa> the system I try to protect
<ikonia> how ?
<RalphBa> you know evil maid?
<ikonia> what value is encypting /boot
<ikonia> yes, I'm aware 
<RalphBa> evail maid is an attack where you modify the unencrypted kernel to get the password when its entered by the user
<ikonia> but it's binary 
<ikonia> you're going to hack a copiled binary (realistically) 
<RalphBa> to avoid the modification of the kernel, you put it inside the encrypted container
<RalphBa> ikonia, nah, you simply replace it
<ikonia> so you're going to replace the whole kernel and bootloader ? setup, 
<RalphBa> when you want to do this attack, yes you simply replace it on unencrypted boot partition
<RalphBa> thats why I want it to be inside the encrypted container
<ikonia> how are you going to protect against keyloggers built into the keyboard ?
<RalphBa> so it cannot be replaced
<ikonia> or built into the firmware ?
<RalphBa> for sure the security has limits, but a keylogger in my keyboard is something else than grabbing that stick when I'm not looking at
<ikonia> whateer you feel is appropriate I guess
<RalphBa> how said, the whole system is on a stick which is always with me. but I can't ensure that it is observed all the time
<RalphBa> If I'd be an attacker, I'd take it and replace the kernel with a compromised one... If its unencrypted
<ikonia> I'd swap out your keyboard connector
<ikonia> easier quicker and less noticable than steeling your stick
<tomreyn> well, that's a bit like comparing apples with oranges. yes, the entire system, both all hardware and software components (firmware, too) need to be secure to create a secure workstation. but to get there, one needs to start somewhere.
<ikonia> unless you're in a serious data situation, I just feel it's overkill and creating a problem that you'll make an engineering mess trying to solve
<tomreyn> so just because one component is not easily secured i would still appreciate ubuntu enabling all users to encrypt /boot and thus the kernel easily.
<ikonia> as this discussion shows
<ikonia> tomreyn: if it was possible easy and clean, it would be great
<tomreyn> that's a legitimate POV, i agree.
<RalphBa> ikonia, you'd need to enter my flat... even twice
<ikonia> right, so why are you going to this level 
<ikonia> if your location is protected why make this engineering mess
<RalphBa> ikonia, the system is on a usb drive which is always with me, so not at home
<RalphBa> and also not at company, but sometimes also in a bar
<RalphBa> or disco, or restaurant
<ikonia> are you not creating a problem then 
<ikonia> carrying around a USB stick on with your "secure" data on ?
<RalphBa> I have multiple places to work with
<ikonia> actually - ignore me, this isn't really on topic, I think the short answer is "the installer is currently not capable of meeting your use case"
<RalphBa> that... I already got
<RalphBa> and the thing with the clean way, there is since it is no problem in arch and works like a charm.
<RalphBa> grub already has this feature, I do not understand why ubuntu is not using it
<ikonia> why don't you raise a bug report asking for clarification why the feature is not available and document the arch use case as an example
<RalphBa> I could do that. and propably will
<ikonia> seems like that would add some value 
<tomreyn> please also read the *lengthy* discussions amongst grub developers befroe they intriduced the feature
<ikonia> tomreyn: really, is there interesting background to this ?
<tomreyn> i remember no details but that it was a long discussion, one of those with a potential to MAKE AN os DEVELOPMENT TEAM SPLIT UP.
<tomreyn> whoops caps
<ikonia> so clearly something serious in discussion there
<tomreyn> also, it'd be good to read up on how rutkowska + team have implemented their workaround in qubes OS
<RalphBa> ... ikonia do you think I'm speaking about nonexistent stuff?
<RalphBa> that system is working for long time with arch and even with ubuntu 17.04 which I copied over from an unencrypted install
<RalphBa> What I have to do again... thats the point
<tomreyn> the fact that an implementation exists in another linux distribution doesn't automatically mean it's a robust implementation.
<RalphBa> for me its actually working without problems
<RalphBa> and without anything beeing decrypted... except grub itself
<tomreyn> robust as in both reliably working and well hardened
<RalphBa> as we know from linux in general, first it works then it gets hardened... but first someone has to work with
<ikonia> RalphBa: I don't think it's non-existant, I think it's got to be balanced more, more so when you are partially creating the problem
<ikonia> "copied over" is not an "install"
<RalphBa> I'm aware, that it might not be as expected, but its better than the alternatives... from unencrypted linux kernel to (god beware) bitlocker
<ikonia> you mock bitlocker - yet it's widely used in enterprises 
<RalphBa> I know, and I know that its a pain in the as and not that secure you'd expect
<ikonia> there are also products that can be put on the disk to encypt the disk (eg: sophos) that meet your requirement
<ikonia> if you where serious about this you'd look at this sort of stuff, it feels like you're engineering a problem
<RalphBa> it seems like I do this at home with low budget and not at company
<ikonia> but you just said this is for work 
<ikonia> as you work in multiple places
<ikonia> and if this for home - then how secure does it "really" need to be
<RalphBa> work is not always paid ;)
<ikonia> no-one said it was
<ikonia> thats why I said it feels like you're engineering a problem more than it needs to be
<RalphBa> so as many I have two lives. one where I work for... money and one where I work for something useful
<ikonia> and I admire people giving their time for a good cause
<ikonia> but that doesn't really change the situation
<RalphBa> The situation is simple, I do some critical stuff which I want to protect as good as I can within my limits and meeting my requirements
<ikonia> if it was critical you wouldn't be taking it to a diso
<ikonia> disco
<ikonia> if it was critical you'd look at some other comercial products to help you cause rather than an engineering mess
<RalphBa> Yes, it might be no usual case but it is mine. And it were always a strength of linux to support individualism. Otherwise I could use windows
<RalphBa> It is on my keyring :D
<ikonia> right, but it's not up to a distro to cater for your one in a million use case
<RalphBa> no, it is not up to a distro to do that, but it would be fine if the distro respects individualism and provides hook ups where you can do something else than default
<ikonia> it does respect individualism
<ikonia> could you show me how ubuntu is not catering for individualism
<RalphBa> this kind obviously not :D
<ikonia> no, it's not
<ikonia> or I wouldn't ask 
<RalphBa> ubuntu is perfect when installed. but I asked for nothing more than a way to do parts of what installer is doing myself
<ikonia> so you can do that
<RalphBa> And that is even not bound to my special use case
<ikonia> you can interact outside the installer, or you an patch the installer to do as you want
<ikonia> that is bound to your usecase
<RalphBa> no, there is another usecase installer does not allow
<ikonia> it would be helpful to understand why ubuntu hasn't enabled the option you desire in the instaler
<ikonia> insaller
<ikonia> RalphBa: the installer will not cater for every usecase, 
<RalphBa> makeing a one btrfs system where home is an own subvolume...
<RalphBa> not possible
<ikonia> so raise a bug/feature request for this, see if it is taken onboard
<RalphBa> at installation... afterwards yes
<ikonia> if there is a big need for this I'm sure people would invest engineering time
<RalphBa> well, don't see the point of filing 100 bugs for saying, make the installer modular with the possibility to skip steps
<ikonia> it's not 100 bugs
<ikonia> it's 1
<ikonia> install home onto btrfs subvolume
<RalphBa> why not "let me do as I please and just do what I want"?
<RalphBa> but ok, this is religion, makes no sense
<ikonia> because that would rquire engineering work to make every component overridable
<ikonia> that pretty much no-one wants
<RalphBa> I have to leave for 20 minutes, after we can continue if there is need for
<ikonia> and they would have to start applying crazy logic tracking, eg: if steps 1 + 2 skipped, valildate what was done outside the installer, before moving to step 3
<ikonia> I don't think there is need
<ikonia> you have a choice, raise a bug / feature request
<ikonia> or don't
<RalphBa> ikonia, its done. installed to unencrypted disk, copied it over, adapted fstab and crypttab, apt install cryptsetup, update-initramfs -u and everything works like a charm
<RalphBa> gladly there is already enough stuff in the fs so the plain install cannot be used for pattern attack
<ikonia> clearly everything doesn't work like a charm as you've had to do an excessive manual hack
<adrian_1908> Hey, anyone having no sound in Flash under Firefox 56b ?
<RalphBa> forget flash, its dead
<RalphBa> oficially dead
<RalphBa> I even wonder how you got it installed
<adrian_1908> RalphBa: I can't, the content is flash. I share your sentiment otherwise. It worked for years before, this is a new issue for me.
<RalphBa> how said, flash is declared dead by adobe
<RalphBa> so you might get it installed/working but its nothing you should do
<RalphBa> Given this progress, and in collaboration with several of our technology partners – including Apple, Facebook, Google, Microsoft and Mozilla – Adobe is planning to end-of-life Flash. Specifically, we will stop updating and distributing the Flash Player at the end of 2020 and encourage content creators to migrate any existing Flash content to these new open formats.
<RalphBa> many browser distributors already stopped supporting flash
<adrian_1908> Yeah yeah, I know all about that – that's not why I came here.
<RalphBa> why you came here is because flash in firefox? is firefox still supporting it?
<adrian_1908> Well it's certainly still possible to use it, I don't know about support by Mozilla.
<RalphBa> ralph@ralph ~ % sudo apt install adobe-flash
<RalphBa> completing package
<RalphBa> adobe-flashplugin           adobe-flash-properties-kde
<RalphBa> adobe-flash-properties-gtk
<RalphBa> it seems to be still in partner repos
<RalphBa> but no, sound is not working for me
<brainwash> try with google chrome
<nocco> I saw someone hade the option to log in using wayland instead of xorg. I didn't seem to have that option, is is something that i have to turn on?
<brainwash> nocco: I assume it's not available when you install closed source GPU drivers
<brainwash> nocco: is that the case?
<ikonia> wayland is still having a problem with nvidia 
<nocco> okej :(
<ikonia> I'm running wayland on the greeter (only) with intel 
<nocco> brainwash:  yes I have installed closed source gpu drivers
<brainwash> you can still make it work though
<nocco> Is there any open sourced option  for nvidia that I can use?
<nocco> how ?
<brainwash> bug 1697882
<ubottu> bug 1697882 in gdm "GDM should not allow X11 sessions when NVIDIA's KMS is enabled" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1697882
<brainwash> 1) enabled KMS via nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<brainwash> 2) sudo update-initramfs -u
<brainwash> basically that
<nocco> thanks!
<nocco> Will games work better or worse in wayland? (Sorry now really sure what wayland is giving me when it lands in my hands.. )
<brainwash> I assume that most run directly via opengl, so there shouldn't be a big performance hit
<nocco> okej :(
<brainwash> but running games through xwayland (mainly windows games using wine) will drag the performance down
<brainwash> well, I'll have to search for some benchmarks I guess
<brainwash> input could be an potential issue also
<brainwash> performance wise it's best to stick to Xorg
<brainwash> at least in 2017 :P
<nocco> alright :P
<nocco> What will wayland give me as a regular ubuntu user?
<ducasse> nocco: several people have reported games lagging under the gnome wayland session
<nocco> alright
#ubuntu+1 2018-09-10
<stevecam> would anyone recommend 18.10 for general use as of yet? system is a little broken and i was going to reinstall and i dont really want to hold it off by another month
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I would not recommend you use any pre-release builds for "general use" until they are released
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.34.36 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic cosmic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.18.0.7.8 (cosmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<Bashing-om> ^^ new kernel is out :)
<Bashing-om> flocculant: Party offering xubuntu contribution: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2400822 , Of interest to you ?
#ubuntu+1 2018-09-11
<Lavinho> good night
<Lavinho> help me please
<Lavinho> i have installed ubuntu 18.10
<Lavinho> but error installer grub2
<Lavinho> help me please
#ubuntu+1 2018-09-12
<guiverc_d> If I `ubuntu-bug evince`to report an issue, apport window appears ("Collecting..") then "Send problem report to devs" (with details) with send/don't-send, but on send it closes and nothing appears to be sent..  (not via my https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/ceaac5c412433...  --- am i missing something?  18.10, i've rebooted but same, bug reported on community.ubuntu.com, I also get apparmor="DENIED" (in dmesg) but I can't 
<guiverc_d> report with ubuntu-bug
#ubuntu+1 2018-09-14
<genii> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Cosmic Cuttlefish (18.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<genii> ...but it's not
<nacc_> fixed
<nacc_> well,i should say, the link is added
#ubuntu+1 2019-09-09
<sappheiros> will the "install (auto-resize)" option at ubuntu desktop ad64 test cases in Eoan Daily find the hard drive space i've set aside, leave my win10 installation alone, and use that space set aside for the install, like a standard release would?
<sappheiros> *amd64
<sappheiros> augh, this looks like more work than i can handle ...
<guiverc> sappheiros, I would suggest 'try ubuntu' first; ensure it works correctly (I'd also use the 'check disc for defects' before installing too; to ensure write-to-media & download were flawless)
<sappheiros> guiverc i meant which file to download from that website that had the 5.2 kernel ...
<guiverc> sorry best if you answer so anyone can respond; I can only sometimes respond.. the 19.10 installer is identical as far I know, but I always use 'something-else' and have it install the way i want over the other options..  
<gimpnixon> Hi Everyone, I am sent here from #ubuntu with my question. I am running 19.10 on two seperate systems. Basically the same install. The issue comes with when I apt install wine-stable on my desktop it pulls in the wine-stable v3.0 package. when i apt nistall wine-stable on my laptop it trys to pull in also wine v4.0.2-1 wine64 v4.0.2-1 ontop of wine-stable v3. This comes into conflict with one another 
<gimpnixon> and where as on the desktop I am able to run some applications via wine just fine on my laptop trying to run the same application I get core dumps and "illegal 32 bit" calls followed by crashes, amoung other issues while trying to install applications with wine as well, like when it ask me to insert a disk, on the laptop with both wine-stable and wine and wine64 installed the disk select will disapear 
<gimpnixon> and on the desktop with just wine-stable this does not happen. I am confused why one computer will not just install the stable version and was wondering if there is a way i can ask it to only install wine-stable v3 and not wine v4.0.2-1 ontop of it.
<gimpnixon>  this is a pastie of the pull request from apt https://pastebin.com/KShBsL4q on the problomatic laptop
<gimpnixon> Thank you
#ubuntu+1 2019-09-10
<enyc> Wondering on offschance if somebody with +1 testing system acn volunteer to try something with 'tf5' package for me very briefly...
<enyc> (as trying to narrow down some weird difference in gnutls openssl between deb/ubuntu) ....
<lordcirth_> enyc, can you use virtualbox?
<enyc> lordcirth_: i can and have a lot of vms and short space and so on right now ;p
<enyc> lordcirth_: no doubet will create more 
<enyc> lordcirth_: especialyl ofater 19.10 released may do so
<enyc> lordcirth_: i was hoping somebody would simply  "apt-get install tf5"  "tf5"  "/connect -x pit.enyc.org.uk 7423"  and simply let me know if that connects and shows login or not!   Thats all I need to know if going to even try/investigate newer ubunut as different to previous...
<hggdh> enyc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/t5M5j4XGbj/
<enyc> hggdh: ooooooooooo thats useful!
<enyc> hggdh: so it does break in ubuntu+1  (you on 19.10 ??)
<enyc> hggdh: for some reason ununkown it does work in 14.04/16.04/18.04 
<enyc> which means more invesigation there needed
<enyc> RIGHT, thankyou
<hggdh> enyc: yes, this is under Eoan
<enyc> hggdh: yes there is some hidden mystery with the openssl compatibility in gnutls ;p
<enyc> may take some strace and changelog , or something ;p
<enyc> hggdh: thankyou again, most useful,  will set up vm there  when released most likely!
<gimpnixon> Hello everyone
<gimpnixon> I have a question about 19.10
#ubuntu+1 2019-09-11
<unshackled> is there a torrent for the daily builds?
<lordcirth_> unshackled, I don't think so, but you can use zsync for smaller downloads.
<unshackled> ty, I am hoping chrome will get it successfully 
<unshackled> i just always use a torrent if available
<lordcirth_> unshackled, if you have trouble with downloads being interrupted, you can use wget with the -c flag.
<unshackled> that might be a better choice 
#ubuntu+1 2019-09-12
<lotuspsychje> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/09/ubuntu-19-10-faster-boot-lz4
<tarzeau> lotuspsychje: we use that since over a year, but with xz,  how does it compare to that?
<tarzeau> mainly because /boot got full
<tarzeau> https://catchchallenger.first-world.info/wiki/Quick_Benchmark:_Gzip_vs_Bzip2_vs_LZMA_vs_XZ_vs_LZ4_vs_LZO#The_file_test_results
<tarzeau> i'll stay with xz
<tarzeau> we hardly ever reboot
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> might be more handy for regular desktops
<tarzeau> best thing ever, if you ask me. we also use zram and btrfs fs compression 
<tarzeau> and eatmydata for all the deb packages installation (speed boost 100%), about 4500 packages
<tarzeau> and now i test mimalloc for special applications
<tarzeau> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=931079
<ubottu> Debian bug 931079 in wnpp "ITP: mimalloc -- compact general purpose allocator with excellent performance" [Wishlist,Open]
<lotuspsychje> !info eatmydata
<ubottu> eatmydata (source: libeatmydata): Library and utilities designed to disable fsync and friends. In component main, is optional. Version 105-7 (eoan), package size 5 kB, installed size 24 kB
<tarzeau> you basically call eatmydata apt-get install all your 4500 packages
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> didnt know that1
<tarzeau> we got install times from 2-4 hours down to 0.5-1 hours (without ssd)
<tarzeau> d-i even has support for it, which we didn't turn on still
<lotuspsychje> huge improvement!
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: im gonna skip 19.10 and start with 20.04 devel :p
<tarzeau> i'm on 19.10, and wait for 20.04 to become available (the code name is what?)
<lotuspsychje> no codename yet before 19.10 release
<lotuspsychje> but my bets are= funky flamingo :p
<tarzeau> still 34 days until release according to http://bootes.ethz.ch/bts/
<lotuspsychje> !19.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) will be the 31st release of Ubuntu, scheduled for October 2019 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be supported for nine months. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<tarzeau> wonder when maps.ubuntu.com comes
<lotuspsychje> whats maps gonna do tarzeau 
<tarzeau> like maps.google.com or maps.apple.com
<tarzeau> but in ubuntu colors, hah
<lotuspsychje> lol
<tarzeau> will ubuntu 20.04 default to wayland or not?
<lotuspsychje> no
<lotuspsychje> i think ive seen an article it will be still xorx tarzeau 
<lotuspsychje> *xorg
<tarzeau> can you find that article again?
<lotuspsychje> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=No-Wayland-Default-20.04-LTS
<tarzeau> thanks!
<lotuspsychje> welcome tarzeau 
<tarzeau> one reason less to switch back to debian from ubuntu
<tarzeau> but the forced chromium snap still is a big reason to
<tarzeau> we already have debian, just not for workstations (only servers)
<tarzeau> but i have absolutely no strong opinion to stay with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> i would help you if we had a wishlist tarzeau but i know not enough of the reason why they want snap only chromium7
<lotuspsychje> -7
<tarzeau> ah popularity-contest, popcon.debian.org would work again, unlike popcon.ubuntu.com
<tarzeau> fine for me, need to find more reasons to switch to debian, only issue might be about nvidia cuda repo if that stuff doesn't work with debian i'm out of luck
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: can you come up with a decent reason we could create a bug, to NOT have snap only?
<lotuspsychje> as community we got some powers too right
<tarzeau> no, they're fully onto the systemd, gnome, snapcraft.io 
<tarzeau> i doubt
<tarzeau> i feel part of the debian community, and there i can make software packages. :)
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: well, if the snap version doesnt do what you need it to, then lets file a bug there?
<tarzeau> and the reason i run kfreebsd clearly is systemd can't infect it
<tarzeau> lotuspsychje: and they'll fix it and make it work with snap?
<lotuspsychje> yes, but then your issue could be solved?
<tarzeau> i'm not using any single snap. we remove it completely from all our ubuntu machines
<lotuspsychje> right i see
<tarzeau> ah on that single package. who knows if they'll mass migrate more packages to snap?
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: i got an rss news stream @ ##techrss you should see the daily snap releases..
<lotuspsychje> they surely will move more stuff towards it my guess
<tarzeau> can i view them with a web browser? i don't have an rss reader
<tarzeau> they'll end up in version hell, and bug reports
<tarzeau> unmanagable
<lotuspsychje> few last ones: <[GH0ST]> News from snaps: New Snap: nax <https://uappexplorer.com/snap/ubuntu/nax>
<lotuspsychje> <[GH0ST]> News from snaps: New Snap: proxyproxy <https://uappexplorer.com/snap/ubuntu/proxyproxy>
<tomreyn> your web browser is anything but the kitchensink, including an rss reader
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: what do you think of this chromium going snappy?
<tomreyn> maintaining chromium-browser as a rolling release is probably easier as a snap than as a .deb
<lotuspsychje> i kinda understand tarzeau too in heavy mass use/production they dont want to choose snaps
<tarzeau> with debs we are in control what we update and what not, with snaps we are not
<tarzeau> and if snaps are loaded in memory and get updated, old ones removes
<lotuspsychje> yeah auto snap refresh in dmesg all over here
<tarzeau> that's bad for the user. we have machines with uptimes more than a day, and software also keeps staying in memory
<lotuspsychje> the logs have an own life these days tarzeau 
<tarzeau> we centrally log stuff, can be turned off by filter
<lotuspsychje> just for fun i put on a daily journalctl -f
<tomreyn> oh i can totally understand and appreciate the stance of a company admin wanting to have controllable deployments of application versions / states.
<tomreyn> (and on a personal level, too, actually)
<tomreyn> on the other hand, if there are no patched packages you can upgrade to, since the software is not in main/restrcited, but is security critical to desktops, then you *might* actually want to accept the limitations / issues snaps introduce. or choose to use a software that is in main instead.
<tomreyn> (or use 3rd party builds of this software)
<tarzeau> we accept anything but snaps (nor flatpaks or appimages)
<tarzeau> running an own reprepro for patching broken stuff (which is not small)
<tarzeau> bionic, 286 packages
<tarzeau> can provide a list/dump of the names if interested?
<tarzeau> ah 233 really (excluding the i386 stuff)
<tarzeau> lotuspsychje: it's fun how ltsp guys remove snapd though: http://wiki.ltsp.org/wiki/Installation/Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-server has the choice right for snap/non-snap if i recall?
<tomreyn> tarzeau: were you saying you're doing your own security patches on top of packages which are not / no longer in 18.04 as .deb's?
<tomreyn> and chromium-browser is one of those?
#ubuntu+1 2019-09-14
<letterrip> hi - when i run update-grub it runs, but it doesn't appear to have updated all of the disks
<letterrip> so the main boot is unaware of the update
<letterrip> looks like dpk-reconfigure grub-pc might fix it...
<TJ-> update-grub only changes /boot/grub/grub.cfg, it doesn't do what "grub-install /dev/sdX" does
<letterrip> i did that too
<letterrip> hopefully one of them will have solved it :)
#ubuntu+1 2019-09-15
<magic_ninja_work> hey everyone. I just upgraded to 19.10 today, installed the nvidia 435.21 drivers and I'm on an optimus setup with nvidia / intel. I noticed in the new version there was a couple funky things going on with power
<magic_ninja_work> The bluetooth on this laptop now uses 4-5W consistently and the ethernet port uses 3W even though nothing is plugged in. I went ahead and turned them both off to verify, but that wasnt' an issue before.
<magic_ninja_work> I'm not sure how to report it, or if it needs to be reported, even.
<magic_ninja_work> So, is there any way to see why the bluetooth driver is using so much power? It wasn't the case before.
<magic_ninja_work> something changed since 19.04. I'm willing to investigate and report it, but I'm not quite sure how. I have just confirmed that it is the bluetooth driver via powertop. 3-5W is what it tends to use.
<magic_ninja_work> The other thing here is that my ethernet port is using 1-3W and it isn't even plugged in. This stops if I disable that ethernet interface.
<TJ-> magic_ninja_work: sounds like something ACPI would affect
<magic_ninja_work> TJ-, I just did an upgrade to 19.10, but I have a pretty popular laptop model, and I'm thinking it may effect many other users.
<magic_ninja_work> I'm just not sure how to go about tracing it down.
<TJ-> magic_ninja_work: where do you see the wattage reported? I've never been able to get powertop to show that kind of info
<magic_ninja_work> In powertop. You have to run it as admin and let it go for a while. Sometimes an hour or more.
<magic_ninja_work> looks like I'm just getting incorrect power reporting in general with the new driver.
<magic_ninja_work> I'm sure part of it is that the nvidia card can't power off.
<TJ-> magic_ninja_work:  an hour? oh, no wonder!
<TJ-> magic_ninja_work: shame it doesn't tell me that
<TJ-> I'd presume the power usage is at the USB level
<TJ-> is autosuspend enabled for the device?
<magic_ninja_work> Yea. No hibernation, though. 
<magic_ninja_work> No options for it anywhere.
<magic_ninja_work> Part of it is that I'm using nvidia on-demand, so I lose a couple hours of battery life from that alone. I get like 8-10 hours with the card disabled completely.
<magic_ninja_work> But yea, too bad power management is a bit screwy on my wired NIC, bluetooth radio and I'm using like 5W on my wireless device as well.
<magic_ninja_work> *wireless NIC
<karlthane> Trying to test the ZFS on root install option but have not found that option in installer, cannot even manually create zfs filesystem in installer. What am I doing wrong?
<lotuspsychje> lordcirth_: did you test this yet? ^
<lotuspsychje> karlthane: currently 19.10 testing is a bit slow.. havent tested this new feature myself
<lotuspsychje> karlthane: i saw lordcirth_ was interested in this too, you might wanna talk about it when he's back
<karlthane> lotuspsychje: Thank you. 
